# CLOSED - Authenticate This GIVENCHY



## alindamay

*This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*

*The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Rules for posting in this thread:*

This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.

*Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.

*Steps to take before you request:*

*1. SEARCH. *
Someone may have asked about this bag already. 

Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
OR
If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.

*2. FORMAT.*
We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered. 

*Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
Item: (Copy from listing)
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: (Copy from listing)
Link: (Copy from listing)
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.

*Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
Comments if any: Special comments here

*Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*

*PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*

Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.

- Front view of bag
- Back view of the bag (Pandora)
- View of bottom of Bag
- Zipper & its end
- Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
- Strap connector hardware
- Clear picture of the interior lining
- Base of the handles

Example posts for popular current styles:

Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
Pandora: post 2874, 3298

Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.

If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.  

(special thanks to the Hermes forum)


----------



## alindamay

there must be atleast one nightingale owner out there, this is such a yummy bag. . . .

I have never bought a givenchy bag before so any help at all would be great.  thanks!


----------



## Vidalita

fake... :ninja:

the same seller also has a fake black patent listed right now.


----------



## amiekbs8

You know what, I'm always uneasy when the seller won't type the full 'Authentic.' It's been my experience that the ones I always question authenticity for always type 'Auth.' I don't know how prevalent the counterfeiting of this bag is, though.


----------



## Vidalita

^ the fakes of this bag are just starting to surface. the scary thing is that they look pretty much completely identical to the real deal, so it's hard for someone who isn't totally familiar with the givenchy bags to know what's what.


----------



## amiekbs8

brian said:


> ^ the fakes of this bag are just starting to surface. the scary thing is that they look pretty much completely identical to the real deal, so it's hard for someone who isn't totally familiar with the givenchy bags to know what's what.


 
Learn something new everyday! I must say, the counterfeiting detail has gotten much much better (and for us, it's obviously a worse situation) that I just find it altogether better to shop at the actual store.


----------



## Velony

Just wondedring if anyone can tell me if this bag is authentic or fake. 
The seller said she would send the receipt from Barneys with the bag but receipts can also be forged. Please help. I really appreciate it. TIA

BTW, the last pic with the Ostrich handles is take from a website NOT a pic of the actual bag. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=110134907405&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## chaussurewhore

i would ask for more pix, of shoulder strap, dont see it in her pix, inside of bag? closeups of hardware...she only has one pix of actual bag for sale and you can not see hardware, strap, inside....


----------



## Vidalita

Velony said:


> Just wondedring if anyone can tell me if this bag is authentic or fake.
> The seller said she would send the receipt from Barneys with the bag but receipts can also be forged. Please help. I really appreciate it. TIA
> 
> BTW, the last pic with the Ostrich handles is take from a website NOT a pic of the actual bag.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=110134907405&rd=1&rd=1


i wouldn't trust it. all the nightingales up on ebay right now are fakes. i've actually only ever seen 3 authentic ones for sale.


----------



## Velony

I guess, you are right, Brian. I passed on that one because the seller gave me a rude reply when I asked if I could see the receipt from Barneys first. That said it all in terms of authenticity. Besides, who would sell such a new bag that just came out and retails for over $1000 for less than half of the retail price? Very suspicious. I'll still keep checking out ebay and hope to find an real one. 

Do you remenber how much the three authentic ones went for? Just curious.


----------



## Janinevs

And some unsuspecting people paid a lot of money for these fake bags.


----------



## chiqunique

Hey ladies! I just purchased this Givenchy nightingale medium bag and I have a bad bad feeling about it. THe Givenchy logos are a bit lopsided and the leather doesn't look like how it looks in celebrity photos. Please check it out and let me know what you think! and COPIES of receipts are easily forged right?
Thanks I really appreciate it girls


----------



## Vidalita

if you bought it on ebay, it's not authentic, sorry... :ninja:


----------



## Velony

Aren't there any authentic nightingales on ebay at all? Come to think of it, most prices are too low. Can anyone tell how to spot a fake one? Sorry, I couldn't be of any help myself but I almost also bought one off ebay and now I'm thinking twice.


----------



## Leah

I think this is a bag that is really difficult and even almost impossible to copy because no matter what the fakers do, the real bags have this very distinct way of FALLING or rather DRAPING on the wearer. I've seen a number of authentic Nightingale bags in real life and they tend to fall FLAT, when the wearer carries them the bags look very angular and very thin, even if it's a slouchy bag. The bags don't open up. 

The fake ones just don't fall the same way. Hard to explain but you know it when you see it in real life.

I agree that like 90% of the Nightingale bags on EBay are fake, sorry. The prices of these bags are now going higher and higher so why would someone sell them for $500?


----------



## Leefi

hi guys! does this look authentic??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us
would appreciate any advice!! thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

I would not buy that Nightingale.  He sold one recently for $399 and there is NO way a seller would take that much of a loss on an auth Nightingale.  I would only buy these from a reputable retailer/store like Barneys; otherwise you could get ripped off 

As you can see, I decided NOT to get rid of mine.  She's a keeper!  I highly recommend it, it's a classic.


----------



## jillianryan

Is this MA0506 a circlating number for the givenchy bags?


----------



## Nyria

Can anyone authenticate this for me?  I'm thinking it's vintagish.
Thanks =)


----------



## randr21

can someone please authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Chevr...157447097QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180157447097


----------



## glitterglo

randr21 said:


> can someone please authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Black-Chevr...157447097QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180157447097


 

I'm not familiar enough with Givenchy to authenticate, but I wouldn't trust it, just based on the YSL muse he/she has listed, as well as all his/her feedback being listed as private and all seeming to be high-end bags (like the Zac Posen Aurora).


----------



## Nyria

bumpy


----------



## Velony

A little off topic but I bought a Zac Posen bag from that seller. Do you think that's fake too? I have never seen fake Zac Posen bags so I thought it must be authentic.


----------



## glitterglo

Velony said:


> A little off topic but I bought a Zac Posen bag from that seller. Do you think that's fake too? I have never seen fake Zac Posen bags so I thought it must be authentic.


 
I'm not positive, but I'm pretty sure there are Zac Posen fakes floating around.  You might want to get your bag authenticated.


----------



## Leefi

hi guys,
i am still desperatly looking for the nightingale on ebay. i know that it's not supposed to be very safe, but i think i found an authentic seller. the starting bid on the bag is 450 dollars. she sent me a very sweet email:

"[FONT=Arial, Verdana] I guarantee authenticity..the smell of the leather (this is one of  
the real way to tell it : ), the care card that acts as certificate of  
authenticity already.  and also you can verify it with the givenchy  
boutique but it depends on where you live.
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Verdana]In terms of authenticity, if you still question it you can go to my  
account, Pacharee... I only buy and sell authentic fashion items.   
Items I sold include Derek Lam bag and I have bought Chanels  
and am very expert at telling the fake stuff : ) 
The reason I"m using this account is because one of the selling  
on ebay is not truthful so I would not pay for the item and she  
totally block my account.  I am now working on getting my  
account back but I need money to buy the new valentino bag so I  
am using my sister's account. "

i put up the pictures of the bag here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13550015@N07/?saved=1

i would really appreciate any input on this decision!! thanks a lot!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

rabdr21, that bag is absolutley fake.


----------



## jagg

Hi Leefi, the one on the fireplace looks real to me. What is your question? Do you just want to buy another nightingale?


----------



## jagg

Leefi said:


> hi guys,
> i am still desperatly looking for the nightingale on ebay. i know that it's not supposed to be very safe, but i think i found an authentic seller. the starting bid on the bag is 450 dollars. she sent me a very sweet email:
> 
> "[FONT=Arial, Verdana] I guarantee authenticity..the smell of the leather (this is one of
> the real way to tell it : ), the care card that acts as certificate of
> authenticity already.  and also you can verify it with the givenchy
> boutique but it depends on where you live.
> [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Verdana]In terms of authenticity, if you still question it you can go to my
> account, Pacharee... I only buy and sell authentic fashion items.
> Items I sold include Derek Lam bag and I have bought Chanels
> and am very expert at telling the fake stuff : )
> The reason I"m using this account is because one of the selling
> on ebay is not truthful so I would not pay for the item and she
> totally block my account.  I am now working on getting my
> account back but I need money to buy the new valentino bag so I
> am using my sister's account. "
> 
> i put up the pictures of the bag here
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/13550015@N07/?saved=1
> 
> i would really appreciate any input on this decision!! thanks a lot!!



Hi Leefi, are your pic of the same bag? The one on the fireplace looks totally real. I just got mine from www.barneys.com last week. Is the email you posted from the seller you bough it from? I would be happy to help if I could understand your question better. xo


----------



## Leefi

hi jagg!
sorry if i wasn't clear. the pictures are all of the same bag. i was asking, if the bag looks authentic because everyone's been saying that there are almost only fake nightingales floating around ebay. 
i was trying to give you guys all information, which included the email of the seller and the pictures she sent me!


----------



## Leefi

i don't own the bag yet, i am thinking about buying it and thats the email the seller sent me after my questions of authenticity! i was hoping to get some advice, if i should buy it!


----------



## jagg

Hi Leefi, so the bag on the firelace is the same as the other pictures? I am confused. Do you own a nighingale now? xo


----------



## Leefi

yes, the bag on the fireplace is the same as the other pictures! the picture on the fireplace and the picture of the inside, are the ones that are actually on the ebay listing. the other pictures are the ones that the seller sent me through email. 
i am thinking about buying this bag, but wanted to get an opinion from other people first, if it is authentic!


----------



## jagg

what is the listing url?


----------



## Leefi

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280151798029&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018


----------



## jagg

I see that person copied pictures from another seller, they will probably be kicked off anytime now. bummer


----------



## Leefi

i'm really unsure about what to do now. i though she seemed quite trustworthy but i guess you never know with ebay. i just know that i reaaaally really want that bag!!


----------



## jagg

I hope you find one, did you want the larger one?


----------



## helpl!!! slush

alindamay said:


> Hopefully there are some Givenchy experts out there. I know that this brand isn't too popular but I really really don't want to buy a fake bag. Any input at all would be great. Thanks again my fellow PFers.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Bl...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Bl...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> THANKS!


 

it makes me so sad to see that a bag that everyones pretty sure is fake went for almost $900


----------



## Swanky

Please post any authenticity questions for Givenchy here.


----------



## Leefi

ok, the quest for a nightingale continues....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300151690302&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=020

yay or nay?


----------



## Velony

I finally found an auth. nightingale on ebay but it took me quite a while and it was actually still a little too expensive for me but I had to buy it as I wanted that bag so much and wanted to make sure it is authentic. I haven't received it yet but I'm currently waiting for it. It was purchased off LVR and comes with original tags etc. It is the suede leather version so I don't think that would help you find out about authenticity of the nappy leather bag. Otherwise I would post pictures for you to compare.


----------



## Leefi

did you buy it by the user monk60 (or something similar)? i think i saw this bag on ebay. how much did you pay for it??


----------



## Velony

Yes, that's the seller. I still paid a lot of money. Around $800 but for a new and authentic Givenchy nightingale that I wanted for so long I think it's worth it. The original price tag from LVR said 1900 Euro so considering the retail price it's quite a bargain. The bag should be here anytime soon so in case somebody wants pictures, let me know.


----------



## ccc621

Velony said:


> Yes, that's the seller. I still paid a lot of money. Around $800 but for a new and authentic Givenchy nightingale that I wanted for so long I think it's worth it. The original price tag from LVR said 1900 Euro so considering the retail price it's quite a bargain. The bag should be here anytime soon so in case somebody wants pictures, let me know.


 

i want to see it! please post pictures when you get it!


----------



## divalatifah

I bought this one..but since i get it 2day,i´m quit sure,its a fake...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300150270253&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=020


----------



## Leefi

oh, no. that's terrible! how come you think it's fake? is there even a patent version of the biag??


----------



## Twinklette

It's very difficult to tell the fakes from auth on ebay auctions.  I wouldn't buy one of these on ebay for that reason


----------



## Leefi

even if the seller assures you of 100% authenticity?>


----------



## Twinklette

dishonest sellers lie ALL the time.  You really can't go by that.  There was one medium size that was auth and sold on ebay recently for $1k.  I don't think an auth would go for anything less than that.


----------



## Leefi

well, obviously dishonest sellers would lie. but i got an email from a seller assuring me 100% authenticity, she was even going to get the bag checked at her local givenchy story. if seller offers you a total refund...wouldn't that be a good offer??


----------



## richprincess

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-K-07-Givenchy...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-GIVENC...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Are either of these authentic? Thanks


----------



## richprincess

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-K-07-Givenchy-...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-GIVENCH...QQcmdZViewItem

Are either of these authentic? Thanks


----------



## KJSO611

I am deciding if I should get the large Nightingale in black leather or patent.  I think the leather would be in style for longer but I am sooo obsessed with patent right now.  Thoughts?


----------



## Leefi

personally, i would go with the black leather. i know patent is _the_ thing right now, but i think i would get sick of it very soon. also, the lines of the bag are very classy and i don't think patent leather fits the style! 
but in the end, if you really love the patent and that's what you want...go for it!


----------



## kkaplin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260162875835&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

what does everyone think?


----------



## Twinklette

I do not believe any of those 3 to be authentic, sorry!


----------



## kkaplin

http://cgi.ebay.com/givenchy-nighti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

either of these??


----------



## orange cat

I think the first one is definitely not auth, coz the the hardware is supposed to have a pewter like finish, and that one has SHINY hardware?!?!


----------



## orange cat

by the way, is anyone reporting these fakes to ebay?


----------



## cathypamo

Can someone authenticate this Nightingale please?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=160165865781&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=006


----------



## Vidalita

^ i have both black matte calfskin & patent. honestly, i use the patent more because it adds more dimension to my outfits. the matte is much more low key.

also the patent is surprisingly low maintenance...doesn't scratch at all...it does get fingerprints but it's washed/wrinkled so it's not as obvious as a smooth patent. and since the leather is coated in plastic, it's perfect to use even if it's raining. i use my patent as a toss-it-around, everyday tote. i love it.


----------



## nicoletchka

Hey guys, what do you think of this one? It ends very soon!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...PageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012#ebayphotohosting

Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

there is a receipt but I'm still not sure...if they guarantee $ back maybe it might be worth a shot.  Barneys still has the maxi (large) in black but not w/the gunmetal hardware, w/the gold hardware.  I would buy safely through Barneys first if I had the choice.


----------



## Twinklette

I just saw this one - seller seems reputable and sells auth items.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Large-...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nicoletchka

Thanks Twinklette! I still cannot decide whether to make a last minute bid on the one I posted. Anyone else have any thoughts on its authenticity?


----------



## nicoletchka

I decided to be responsible and let it go. Even at the discounted price, I just can't afford it right now. If it is authentic though, someone just won it for $680. What a deal!


----------



## Twinklette

I find it hard to believe an auth one would go that low, but it's so hard to tell if the ebay ones are auth or not...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi there, I am just looking to see because I have an authentic brown medium nightingale which I was hoping to sell on ebay. The reason I am looking is because I didnty know fakes existed and I will be bogged down with authenticity questions. Is there a sure sign of authenticity I could photograph if I do sell? Thanks


----------



## Twinklette

I don't think so ^ but if you took a picture of the receipt w/your personal info blacked out that might help.


----------



## Ninok

Could someone pls pls look at this one? I love love it........

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Larg...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ninok said:


> Could someone pls pls look at this one? I love love it........
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Larg...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Hi I just looked at this one, all I have to go by is my own authentic one. It looks good in the leather but the Givenchy G impression in the one you picture is much more pronounced than mine, also the hardware is shinier, but I am not sure if it came in this finish too. Hope this helps...


----------



## Ninok

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi I just looked at this one, all I have to go by is my own authentic one. It looks good in the leather but the Givenchy G impression in the one you picture is much more pronounced than mine, also the hardware is shinier, but I am not sure if it came in this finish too. Hope this helps...


 
Thank you so much! 

I was about to bid and thought I should come in here and check first.

I do not own one yet, but I thought the leather, stitches and tags looked quite Ok and the seller seems so, too.


----------



## Ninok

Do nightingales have their unique number?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ninok said:


> Do nightingales have their unique number?


Hi there, mine has a number but I have no idea what it means. It is on the rear of a leather tag inside. Maybe each style has its own  number...


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Ninok said:


> Do nightingales have their unique number?


Hi there, mine has a number but I have no idea what it means. It is on the rear of a leather tag inside. Maybe each style has its own number...


----------



## Ninok

Hi, girls! 

Someone just put another nightingale on eBay UK...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Maxi-Nightingale-Large-Tote-Bag-Black-Leather_W0QQitemZ280168266770QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one again has the same serial number MA0506 and I have seen this number on almost every nightingale on eBay, this must be a bad sign, right?

I am crazy for this bag right now and my nearest Givenchy store is Paris, which can be quite a long drive...... So any comments on this one would be appreciated! Thank you. 

As for the other one, someone from the Hermes forum said the seller's birkin was a total fake and with the suggestions moi et mes sacs kindly gave, I did not even place a bid......

Fingers crossed that this one be the real deal....


----------



## awtse




----------



## moi et mes sacs

I think thats YSL, this page for Givenchy


----------



## Liina

I didnt find anywhere else to post this. 
But what do you think about this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=190176862990&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## vhsethan

Can someone please post the general rules to authentic givenchy's...
Do Givenchy Nightingale's come in a Whiskey like color, or is that just knock-offs?
How does the bag I posted below look?
 Thank yoU!


----------



## vhsethan

Can someone please tell me if serial number TH0015 sounds authentic?  I recieved my bag today, and cannot justify it either way.


----------



## vhsethan

Please, any help at all?


----------



## foxycleopatra

vhsethan said:


> Can someone please post the general rules to authentic givenchy's...
> Do Givenchy Nightingale's come in a Whiskey like color, or is that just knock-offs?
> How does the bag I posted below look?
> Thank yoU!


 
Sorry that one is definitely fake.  Not even a good fake but a very obvious one.


----------



## beautifulday32

any feedback is appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-NIGHTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beautifulday32

any feedback about this Nightingale is appreciated 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-NIGHTIN...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vhsethan

Can someone post the 'rules' on authentic Givenchy's?
*Like what color is the interior supposed to be?*  I've read some places it is to be khaki/creme, and other places it is to be black?  
*What color is the hardware supposed to be?  Do they come in gold and gunmetal? *
*What color have Givenchys been produced in?*


----------



## slowlyfading

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Large-Givenchy-Nightingale-tote-bag_W0QQitemZ190186887419QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

anyone know about this? thanks in advance x


----------



## slowlyfading

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Maxi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this one? x


----------



## slowlyfading

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-GIVEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this one? there seems to be the same photos on two auctions.. which is confusing? x


----------



## slowlyfading

anyone...?


----------



## Twinklette

This doesn't look right to me, I wouldn't bid on it.



slowlyfading said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-Large-Black-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ180201245196QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and this one? there seems to be the same photos on two auctions.. which is confusing? x


----------



## Twinklette

this seller is using the same pics as in the other auction!!! Both are definitely fake, sorry....



slowlyfading said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Maxi-Nightingale-Large-Tote-Bag-Black-Leather_W0QQitemZ280187936402QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> and this one? x


----------



## Twinklette

I would request a lot more pictures of this.  The starting price seems awfully low so right off the bat I"m leery of the auction.

Unfortunately there are very FEW authentic Givenchy Nightingales on ebay - if they are authentic they won't sell for too cheap-I saw a gently used ivory go for $895 and a black medium go for $1k.  



slowlyfading said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Large-Givenchy-Nightingale-tote-bag_W0QQitemZ190186887419QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> anyone know about this? thanks in advance x


----------



## Twinklette

I don't believe Givenchy made it in this color - do you have the auction you won?  I'm having doubts it's authentic.



vhsethan said:


> Can someone please post the general rules to authentic givenchy's...
> Do Givenchy Nightingale's come in a Whiskey like color, or is that just knock-offs?
> How does the bag I posted below look?
> Thank yoU!


----------



## Twinklette

Congrats! This one looks good and a great price too.



beautifulday32 said:


> any feedback about this Nightingale is appreciated
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-NIGHTIN...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Twinklette

vhsethan said:


> Can someone post the 'rules' on authentic Givenchy's?
> *Like what color is the interior supposed to be?* I've read some places it is to be khaki/creme, and other places it is to be black? _Interior on the first production was creme - mine is black._
> 
> *What color is the hardware supposed to be? Do they come in gold and gunmetal?*_First season came in gunmetal with the zipper shoulder strap - mine has gold hardware with no zipper on the shoulder strap._
> 
> *What color have Givenchys been produced in?*


 _Not too sure on all the colors but they had chocolate, white/creme, black, blue, marroon._

_Hope this helps somewhat._


----------



## beautifulday32

Twinklette said:


> Congrats! This one looks good and a great price too.


 
I got it, and it's beautiful


----------



## mlg08

how abbout this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mlg08

and this.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Twinklette

*mlg* both of these appear to be authentic and what's a plus is that they have receipts that look legit.  Good luck! The blue is stunning.


----------



## salma12

hi there, i know the price seems too good to be true but i know nothing about givenchies... what do you guys think, authentic or not?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=300193206955&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## loveffany

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260206150437&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I purchased it already but there is a return policy.

Thank you!


----------



## loveffany

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260206150437&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Can someone please help me authenticate this? I purchased it already but there is a return policy. thank you!


----------



## mlg08

i posted that bag on a differnt forum and they said fake


----------



## loveffany

Do you have a link to that forum? Thak you!



mlg08 said:


> i posted that bag on a differnt forum and they said fake


----------



## mlg08

http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/f56/bag-fake-authentic-27655.html


----------



## miu2

Hi again Givenchy Gals. We need your help, yet, once again. I know that this seller has sold many fake Miu Mius, but want to be sure that all of her bags are fake. Could you please take a look at these:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180201251903&category=63852

She sold several of these by the way.


----------



## violathebee

TIA!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260209929267


----------



## mlg08

^^fake


----------



## Twinklette

this doesn't look right to me at all...



miu2 said:


> Hi again Givenchy Gals. We need your help, yet, once again. I know that this seller has sold many fake Miu Mius, but want to be sure that all of her bags are fake. Could you please take a look at these:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180201251903&category=63852
> 
> She sold several of these by the way.


----------



## Twinklette

Wonderful good for you!!!



beautifulday32 said:


> I got it, and it's beautiful


----------



## mlg08

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gorgeous-GIVENC...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## Leefi

hello ladies, what do you think of this nightingale?? thanks so much!!


----------



## Leefi

aaand one more picture!! thanks so much ladies. i'm thinking about selling this but want to make sure it's 100% authentic before i sell!!


----------



## Twinklette

Leefi where did you buy it from?


----------



## Leefi

ebay, twinklette.
why?


----------



## M.J

Hi!

Is any of these authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Leat...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-K-07-Givenchy...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BagsLuvMeToo

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Givenchy-Ni...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks girlsss


----------



## Twinklette

I remember you bought one off ebay and thought you mentioned you had it authenticated at the Givenchy boutique once you received it?  Not sure if this is the same bag or a different one, that's the only reason I asked :=)  



Leefi said:


> ebay, twinklette.
> why?


----------



## Twinklette

I PM'd you back!



BagsLuvMeToo said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Givenchy-Nightingale-RARE-Medium-Black-Leather_W0QQitemZ170202632448QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> thanks girlsss


----------



## M.J

Three bags are constantly on my mind in search of a new one, and the black Nightingale is off course one of them.

Is this authentic?

It's listed new with tags, but that doesn't seem right. But the most important thing is if it's fake or not.

Thanks,


----------



## M.J

^^^
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...ageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## Twinklette

Pics are far away to gauge detail, but I would say this isn't authentic.  The leather doesn't look right.



M.J said:


> ^^^
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-TOTE-BAG-IN-BLACK-LEATHER_W0QQitemZ290215994904QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m122


----------



## M.J

Twinklette said:


> Pics are far away to gauge detail, but I would say this isn't authentic.  The leather doesn't look right.



Thanks for helping out!

Is there any online stores that have the Nightingale?

I see they have them at LUISAVIAROMA, but I can't exactly say I like the new one http://www.luisaviaroma.com/ecnew/C...dStagione=47I&CodCollezione=D1A&CodArticolo=2

I love the simplicity of the bag, so I think the "croc" in the corners ruins it.


----------



## couture girl 06

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270225120178&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=017

What do you think of this?

Also, where do these sellers get the Givenchy bags below retail?  Is there an outlet or 99% of those Nightingales are fake?  I see so many sold that are brand new and below retail, it doesn't make sense.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## couture girl 06

^^ Could anyone help with authenticity?  The auction is almost over.


----------



## lightblue84

couture girl 06 said:


> ^^ Could anyone help with authenticity?  The auction is almost over.



try to contact with PM Twinklette. she's the expert.


----------



## Twinklette

^^ aw thanks LOL!!! I do believe that one to be authentic.


----------



## couture girl 06

Thanks, Twink.  The auction ended early with BIN


----------



## randr21

how about these?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=260227096944&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=290220743993&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## tooshies

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370041191412&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


----------



## Twinklette

randr21 said:


> how about these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260227096944&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=290220743993&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


 

I can *guarantee *this one is *100% AUTHENTIC for sure *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=290220743993&_trksid=p3984.cWAT.m240.lVI


----------



## Twinklette

I would NOT bid on this one as the seller isn't even sure if it's authentic - why take the chance?  Plus the leather looks off...



tooshies said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=370041191412&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=024


----------



## xyzboy

Anybody help me with this one? #220222218254.  Sorry I cant attach page.
Thanks.  I dying for a nightingale!


----------



## Twinklette

The pictures are not very clear in this auction as to the G logo and interior.  Plus there isn't a picture of the serial # inside - I'm not sure...the leather doesn't look quite right either.  I definitely have big doubts.



xyzboy said:


> Anybody help me with this one? #220222218254. Sorry I cant attach page.
> Thanks. I dying for a nightingale!


----------



## seashells83

xyzboy said:


> Anybody help me with this one? #220222218254.  Sorry I cant attach page.
> Thanks.  I dying for a nightingale!


I don't trust this one...I don't know much about Givenchy, but if you look closely at the handles and compare to an authentic, something's not right.  I emailed the seller regarding authenticity and she was very careful to never say, "this bag is authentic" - she replied once that it was guaranteed and another time that it was auth.  She also offered a BIN of only $400!


----------



## Twinklette

My thoughts exactly!!!!  The bag itself looks totally funky and OFF for lack of a better term 

There's only one authentic on ebay right now, so many fakes all the time it's ridiculous!  I feel bad for those who bought thinking they were actually real.  



seashells83 said:


> I don't trust this one...I don't know much about Givenchy, but if you look closely at the handles and compare to an authentic, something's not right. I emailed the seller regarding authenticity and she was very careful to never say, "this bag is authentic" - she replied once that it was guaranteed and another time that it was auth. She also offered a BIN of only $400!


----------



## seashells83

Twinklette said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!  The bag itself looks totally funky and OFF for lack of a better term
> 
> There's only one authentic on ebay right now, so many fakes all the time it's ridiculous!  I feel bad for those who bought thinking they were actually real.


I know, it's such a shame!  I reported this one, but I doubt it will get removed and it's already got a few bids  

I have wanted one forever, but will hold out for the real deal!  If only I could afford that authentic one on eBay


----------



## Twinklette

I try to report them too...I hate people trying to scam!!!!  It makes it even harder for reputable sellers to sell the *real deal*...


----------



## xyzboy

Thanks Ladies for all your help.  I'm so frustrated with fakes I bought the real deal from Barney's.
Thanks again.


----------



## mizzjen

Please help authenticate:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Also is this the same one here:
http://images.teamsugar.com/files/users/0/3987/20_2007/Ash.jpg

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tooshies

How about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-GIVENC...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks in advance


----------



## kittypurse

^^ looks like that one has been taken down by Ebay


----------



## mlg08

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighte...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tooshies

How about this one??? I have an inkling it's fake...as far as I know, the blue patent didn't come in gold HW, no? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220227411828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## cathypamo

Is this Nightingale real?


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi, appreciate ur help here to authenticate this listing, TIA
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-MAXI-N...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## baglady.1

Despite sellers track record, I think that is a fake. It looks off and very similar to this fake sold on IOFFER (fake site):


----------



## erica1451

Is this nightingale authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-GIVENCHY-N...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mizzjen

I want this:
http://www.purseblog.com/images/ashley-olsen-givenchy-handbag.jpg

Is this authentic and the same?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=330239208659:heart:


----------



## mooks

I'd be surprised if that's real seeing as she has negs for selling fakes


----------



## mizzjen

Oh no, I need to look at that! Thanks so much!



mooks said:


> I'd be surprised if that's real seeing as she has negs for selling fakes


----------



## mizzjen

Help Please:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Givenchy-N...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## randr21

erica1451 said:


> Is this nightingale authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-Hand-Bag-Purse-Black-Leather_W0QQitemZ190223714919QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
i don't think this is real, as i've seen the seller use the same pics many times before...unless his transactions keeps on being canceled for some reason.  highly dubious.


----------



## randr21

mizzjen said:


> Help Please:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-nightingale_W0QQitemZ150250663864QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Medium-Womens-Handbag_W0QQitemZ190224232299QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

the second one, definitely not.  unsure about the first one.  need better pics.


----------



## 123xalady

can anyone help me authenticate this nightingale?

http://www.thefashionspot.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=385034&d=1215488240


----------



## leaveherbe

Hi ladies, I need your help pricing this Givenchy purse for me. I have no clue how much it's worth right now, thanks a million as always!!


----------



## mlg08

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Med-Cr...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sweetpea7189

Hello, I am new to this but i am looking for some help, ive been searching for a givenchy nightingale forever!!! can anyone help me and let me know if either of these two bags look authentic. Any help would be appreciated thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280251655885#description

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190240949440&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## sormuikeke

Hi! i came across this 'chanel look-a-like' givenchy bag in Ebay today... and was wondering whether its authentic... i quite like this style but definately cant afford chanel -.-" (yet). The links below, Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=350088438252


----------



## Marimari

Please help me authenticate this Nightingale


----------



## PurseAddict79

Please help me authenticate this... it's located in Hong Kong, so to me thats a huge red flag

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-NIGHTINGALE-Beauty_W0QQitemZ180290391947QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180290391947&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## simonhomme

http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=ngl9.jpg&username=sweetnsowr&aid=92724095


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Please help me with this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Chevro-leather-Givenchy-Nightingale-satchel_W0QQitemZ110291855040QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110291855040&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## nemonemo42

Hi! could anyone pls authenticate this one? thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...2793&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## randr21

simonhomme said:


> http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarge1.php?image=ngl9.jpg&username=sweetnsowr&aid=92724095


 
why doesnt seller have any close up pics, of the inside name plate, hardware, etc.?  also, some of the pics are grainy.  i'd be careful about this one...


----------



## FrankieP

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190256786077

Would love to hear others' thoughts on this one. The slightly crooked inside tag is bothering me..


----------



## nemonemo42

is this one authentic, thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## randr21

FrankieP said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190256786077
> 
> Would love to hear others' thoughts on this one. The slightly crooked inside tag is bothering me..


 
i absolutely agree, that pic bothered me a lot.  especially the stitching too.


----------



## randr21

nemonemo42 said:


> is this one authentic, thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-LAMBSKIN-LEATHER-SATCHE-BLACK-AUTH_W0QQitemZ330276730017QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330276730017&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


 
ask for pics of the name plate, and zipper/


----------



## nemonemo42

Hi! would some kindly authenticate this pls.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## fashionista1210

I absolutely LOVE this bag. I know alot of people are weary of buying one over ebay. Let me know what you think..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110297293189


----------



## boracaysun

Fashionista1210, From the pictures posted, it is hard to tell. I have one right now, in Camel. One thing for me to be able to tell is to ask for a close up pic of the removable strap link. it should have a Givenchy logo engraved on it. Also, there should be a number in the interior of the bag impressed on a leather tag. If the seller can provide those pictures, then it must be authentic.


----------



## lovingmybags

^^I would be wary of this auction; the leather is a little different from the ones seen on the authentic in my opinion, and nowhere in the auction does the seller state that it is authentic...she could have just forgotten to write it in, but sometimes it's more than that.  Looking for another's opinion on this.


----------



## annafrost

what colour is the lining of the nightingale in distressed leather??

i saw it in cream and in black.. which one does the nightingale have??


----------



## excentric920

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Chev...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This is the perfect bag for me... can someone please help authenticate it for me?
Fingers crossed


----------



## Kyle2008

Because I have no control over what links are present in the Google Ads portion of this lens page (these are sponsors of Squidoo and the links are automatically generated and added to the page), I am not responsible for, nor do I endorse the authenticity of the handbags sold on those pages.
======================
Kyle
  Our  mission   is to provide high quality end to end solutions to the BPO segment in a   manner that will improve the operational efficiency while reducing the cost   of the services to the client.
4thdimension1@gmail.com


----------



## jun3machina

can someone help me with a givenchy nightingale??:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230302519945


----------



## r0ckroy4lty

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110281070991&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:AU:1123

Past auction.  Authentic?


----------



## ps98165

Please authenticate.  Thanks ladies!  You guys are the best!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Black-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hi can anyone tell me if this is authentic pls? I have a feeling it is from this reputable seller but I must check, TIA

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390006323324


----------



## lightblue84

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if this is authentic pls? I have a feeling it is from this reputable seller but I must check, TIA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=390006323324




don't know the bag but the seller is reputable


----------



## mmmoon

Hi there, would anyone PLEASE help me authenticate this Nightingale? I'm sorry for the sob story but I am the winner of this auction and the more forums I read about the Nightingale, the more uneasy I feel about the bag. I'm not from the US, so the US$586 I paid for it is quite a lot of money.

So if anyone could provide any insight, I would be most appreciative!!! I have not received the bag as yet. All I have are the photos on eBay... There is no Givenchy outlet here, so I guess many people like me resort to buying on eBay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-IN-BLACK-CHEVRO-LEATHER_W0QQitemZ190263792264QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190263792264&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318

Thanks all, in advance!!!!


----------



## boracaysun

^ I'm no expert but to me this looks like a fake. Did you ask for pictures for the tags inside the pockets? The GIVENCHY tag looks fishy to me. I have a Nightingale in Camel and Croc and they both have the same tag, where the GIVENCHY letters are smaller. Also the pockets of my Nightingales are wider than this one you bought. Then there is the price. A brand new authentic Nightingale retails for at least US$1695 for medium. So unless this item is used, I don't know how the seller would be able to sell so cheap.

The seller did have positive feedbacks, although that really doesn't say much because the item descriptions are listed as private.
Let us know after you receive the item if it is indeed authentic.


----------



## mmmoon

OMG... I want to cry now. The seller took a very long time to respond to my messages/requests. I asked for the original or copy of the receipt and also how she/he can prove it's authenticity... And when he/she did, the reply was:

"Thanks for your question. My bag is authentic as stated in the auction. I do not have a receipt and I always tell those who are hesitant to go to Neiman Marcus or Saks and buy the bag for $1800+. Thanks."

I found the reply quite abrupt and a little rude(?). I know I'm being suckered into buying it in the end but there is no Givenchy boutique or retail where I live. I love this bag... After I started comparing more photos and forum replies, I got very worried. Her/His auction states a full price refund protection covered by Paypal. What should I do after I have received the bag, is it is indeed a fake? ='(


----------



## gro3602

mmmoon,

I posted this on the other thread but in case you didn't see it, I'll repost:

_* I see you posted in the Authenticate This Givenchy thread.......

If the bag you purchased does turn out to be a counterfeit, please go over to the eBay subforum as there are many members who have had the same problem.

You can do a search there or post your own thread for help.

If you do so, I will answer and try to help there,.

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/*_ 






mmmoon said:


> OMG... I want to cry now. The seller took a very long time to respond to my messages/requests. I asked for the original or copy of the receipt and also how she/he can prove it's authenticity... And when he/she did, the reply was:
> 
> "Thanks for your question. My bag is authentic as stated in the auction. I do not have a receipt and I always tell those who are hesitant to go to Neiman Marcus or Saks and buy the bag for $1800+. Thanks."
> 
> I found the reply quite abrupt and a little rude(?). I know I'm being suckered into buying it in the end but there is no Givenchy boutique or retail where I live. I love this bag... After I started comparing more photos and forum replies, I got very worried. Her/His auction states a full price refund protection covered by Paypal. What should I do after I have received the bag, is it is indeed a fake? ='(


----------



## boracaysun

mmmoon said:


> OMG... I want to cry now. The seller took a very long time to respond to my messages/requests. I asked for the original or copy of the receipt and also how she/he can prove it's authenticity... And when he/she did, the reply was:
> 
> "Thanks for your question. My bag is authentic as stated in the auction. I do not have a receipt and I always tell those who are hesitant to go to Neiman Marcus or Saks and buy the bag for $1800+. Thanks."
> 
> I found the reply quite abrupt and a little rude(?). I know I'm being suckered into buying it in the end but there is no Givenchy boutique or retail where I live. I love this bag... After I started comparing more photos and forum replies, I got very worried. Her/His auction states a full price refund protection covered by Paypal. What should I do after I have received the bag, is it is indeed a fake? ='(



Yes you are fully covered by Paypal. Like Gro ^ said, go to that forum. They can tell you step by step how to return (or maybe not if it is counterfeit) and get your money back. And please let us know the outcome so we can block this seller if indeed fake. But I might be wrong. Maybe this is a different kind of Nightingale. Like I said, I really am not an expert. I just compared the pictures with the Nightingales I have.
And yes, like you said, the reply did sound a bit abrupt and rude.


----------



## mmmoon

Thank you so much, Gro & Borcaysun!! 
I will go have a look at the forum at eBay first. And when the bag does arrive, I will try to take some pics and upload them here for you guys to look at. *crosses fingers* 
You all have been tremendously helpful.


----------



## mmmoon

Hi all,

I received the 'Nightingale' today. To my disappointment, it is a fake. I haven't yet had the chance to take any photos. Probably will do so in my next post. I'll describe what it looks like and why it IS FAKE... 

1. The hardware doesn't feel like metal at all. It's like sprayed on lightly with gold paint and when you touch it, it doesn't have the feel and weight of metal hardware in authentic bags.

2. The nameplate inside the bag is not rectangular in shape. It is badly embossed and crooked.

3. The seams on the outside of the bag DON'T MEET. OMFG. They run parallel to each other in the beginning BUT veered off at the bottom?!?!!!

4. And MOST OBVIOUSLY, the logos on the handle straps are so BADLY EMBOSSED!!! They are faint and crooked!!!

She was smart, she chose to take photos of the side that was better embossed. And her pics were quite blurry, perhaps to escape any attention?? 

She said to contact her in 24hrs if I want the bag returned. BUT if I did that before I file a dispute at the eBay Resolution Centre, it might give her a chance to cancel her account/to escape payment or refund etc?? eBay does NOT allow me to file a dispute until 16Nov...... 2 more days. WHAT DO I DO??? HELP!!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

I am sorry this is happening to you. You can as the seller for a refund before filing a dispute but at this stage I would file a claim through paypal. Please start a thread in the ebay subforum for more advice and try not to worry, buyers are at an advantage on ebay and generally win in these cases.


----------



## Twinklette

^^ OH NO!!! So sorry this happened to you.  If you have any questions about Givenchy, I'd be glad to help authenticate.  I'm not on a lot but you can post here or PM me and I'll do what I can.


----------



## mmmoon

Thanks so much everyone. I am now hoping the seller would refund me without any hassle. 

I'm posting some photos of the FAKE bag. I'm SO DISGUSTED.

Sorry the pics are rather large... I don't really know how to make them thumbnails yet!! =[

Plus, I listed those features in the pics BUT I'm not sure if I'm right or wrong. The thing is, it is certainly without a doubt, FISHY and very very fake. 

p/s: Twinklette, you ARE the Nightingale expert here. I would appreciate it if you could help with the authenticating. THANKS!!!

And THANKS everyone for being patient about this! =) =) =)


----------



## Twinklette

I can tell just by the bag's graining/leather first off, but hardware is wrong, G embossed symbol IS horrible...I'm so sorry, it's 100% fake  Is there a leather tag sewn into the side of the main purse with any type of serial # on it? Not that it matters...but I'm just curious if they tried to fake that detail too...


----------



## mmmoon

YES. They had a serial number tag as well. They faked that too. The seller still insists that it is a genuine bag after I raised the question of a refund. She said she bought it at a sample sale. I didn't know Givenchy would have sample sale items... This bag is SO sought after!!! They DON'T NEED any sample sale right???!!! Urgh.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

I am in search for a nightingale, could you help me with this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Large-Lambskin-Givenchy-Nightingale_W0QQitemZ290276956587QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item290276956587&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## pu3h

Hi! I'm a total newbie to designer bags so could someone please help me with this? The bag is pre-owned and I'm SO tempted to buy it 

HELP!


----------



## Kisa

Could someone please have a look at this nightingale for me? I've bought it and it's on it's way but I just want to be sure. TIA! Will post more pics when I have it in hand. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370115697829











More pics in the auction page through the link!!


----------



## GidgetGirl

Hi there! Is this Givenchy purse authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-LAMB-SKIN-BAG-QUILTED-CLASSIC-FRONT-FLAP-LUXE_W0QQitemZ280288696885QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280288696885&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A2|240%3A1318

TIA!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Banban8086, NO SELLING ALLOWED ON THE FORUM.  

Read the rules before you post here.  You will be banned.


----------



## GidgetGirl

:bump:


GidgetGirl said:


> Hi there! Is this Givenchy purse authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-LAMB-SKIN-BAG-QUILTED-CLASSIC-FRONT-FLAP-LUXE_W0QQitemZ280288696885QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280288696885&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A2|240%3A1318
> 
> TIA!


----------



## randr21

caroulemapoulen said:


> I am in search for a nightingale, could you help me with this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-Large-Lambskin-Givenchy-Nightingale_W0QQitemZ290276956587QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item290276956587&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


 
hi - i'm kind of wary about the look of the leather, and the only other thing that bothered me was the stitching on the closeup pic of the zipper.  i personally wouldn't buy this bag.


----------



## randr21

Kisa said:


> Could someone please have a look at this nightingale for me? I've bought it and it's on it's way but I just want to be sure. TIA! Will post more pics when I have it in hand.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=370115697829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics in the auction page through the link!!


 
i'm comparing all the pics to my nightingale, which i brought to work.  so far, this one looks pretty good in terms of the leather and stitching.  you'll be able to feel how soft and pliable the leather is once you get it.  that's a really good test.


----------



## randr21

GidgetGirl said:


> :bump:


 

I don't own this particular bag, but the gold G looks good.  I think the nightingale may be the most faked bag so anything that is vintage or not as popular may not as suspect, imho.  wait for another person's advice just to confirm.


----------



## GidgetGirl

Thanks *randr21*! According to the seller, it's vintage Givenchy so there is a good chance that it's the real deal. The gold G's don't look completely centred to me, though. Or am I being thrown by the pattern on the quilting?






Does the gold logo plate on the inside look ok?






The other pictures are quite clear and the seller does try to show as much detail as he/she can. 

Anyone?



randr21 said:


> I don't own this particular bag, but the gold G looks good.  I think the nightingale may be the most faked bag so anything that is vintage or not as popular may not as suspect, imho.  wait for another person's advice just to confirm.


----------



## mmmoon

The same seller who cheated me of my money is at it AGAIN. Listing the EXACT same bag using the SAME photos! *DO NOT BUY from her!!!* I hope nobody will fall into the same trap as I did. 

I just DO NOT think that people simply buy many many copies of the SAME bag from a so-called sample sale only to re-sell it again on eBay for the dirt cheap price she is selling them at! Imagine her
cost price and how much she could be making from re-selling these to unsuspecting eBayers (like me)!!! URGH. 

*She DID tell me she bought them from sample sales. Where are the official receipts, I wonder?? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

*DO NOT BUY!!!*


----------



## Roe in LV

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320324078842

Does Givenchy get 'copied'? I have not paid any attention to this particular designer for the handbags before so I have no idea! Any thoughts out there among you well-informed gals? TIA!


----------



## gro3602

Yes Givenchy gets "copied".

This seller has only sold a few handbags, mostly sells clothing.

The seller has also posted stock photos of this bag.

I would want to see photos of the actual bag he/she is selling before bidding.

These photos have been "stolen" from jomashop and other websites.

http://www.jomashop.com/givenchy-satchel-7955102299.html


----------



## gro3602

If seller can provide you w/ photos of the actual bag in his / her possession, post them in the Givenchy section:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038-11.html


----------



## Roe in LV

Thanks ladies! 

BTW, I apologize for starting a new Givenchy thread. I did look around here for a Givenchy discussion but clearly missed the established one!


----------



## Roe in LV

Oh, forgot to say 'thank you' to gro3602)!!

 I just checked out the Jonashop link and I think that there is no way to beat their new low price for this bag (it is now $162 with free shipping) and at least if I don't like it I can return it  Should l still e-mail the seller just to see if they will agree to send close-up pics of the actual bag?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

randr21: Thank you very much!

What about this one?

370127340708

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...0|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## mmmoon

Sorry, just wondering, is Jomashop legit??? Their prices are unbelievably low!!  




gro3602 said:


> Yes Givenchy gets "copied".
> 
> This seller has only sold a few handbags, mostly sells clothing.
> 
> The seller has also posted stock photos of this bag.
> 
> I would want to see photos of the actual bag he/she is selling before bidding.
> 
> These photos have been "stolen" from jomashop and other websites.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/givenchy-satchel-7955102299.html


----------



## Twinklette

^^ I would not bid on this auction....


----------



## Twinklette

*Kisa *Looks good to me also - beautiful Givenchy!



randr21 said:


> i'm comparing all the pics to my nightingale, which i brought to work. so far, this one looks pretty good in terms of the leather and stitching. you'll be able to feel how soft and pliable the leather is once you get it. that's a really good test.


----------



## gro3602

Here is the link w/ info on jomashop

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/question-about-jomashop-com-97378.html


----------



## jmcadon

Roe in LV said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320324078842
> 
> Does Givenchy get 'copied'? I have not paid any attention to this particular designer for the handbags before so I have no idea! Any thoughts out there among you well-informed gals? TIA!


 I bet she bought it from jomashop and is trying to make a profit. It looks like all the bags she is selling are sold there. I don't blame her!


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Twinklette: Thanks a lot!


----------



## gro3602

^^  agree.  Free enterprise. 

However, I would never purchase from a seller who posts stock photos!


----------



## Roe in LV

Roe in LV said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=320324078842
> 
> Does Givenchy get 'copied'? I have not paid any attention to this particular designer for the handbags before so I have no idea! Any thoughts out there among you well-informed gals? TIA!


 

I did e-mail her and this is her reply:

<thank you very much for your interest.all of our handbags/fencing products has only have stock photos and guaranteed to be authentic.i understand your concern about knock off designer handbags everywhere .but i will try if i can get a better picture of the bag.thnak you s much ..>

I have yet to buy from an Ebayer based on stock pics. I don't think I ever will either!


----------



## Muslickz

caroulemapoulen said:


> randr21: Thank you very much!
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> 370127340708
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-Large-Satchel-Bag-black_W0QQitemZ370127340708QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item370127340708&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A570|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50




Yea, I would stay away from that one.. A Lil fishy if you ask me...

-Mus


----------



## sweetpea7189

Can anyone tell me if this givenchy nightingale looks real? Any help would be much appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150316934910&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## queen.asli

please post here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038.html


----------



## loci

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260334428188&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
Does this look good to anyone?


----------



## sweetpea7189

Can anyone tell me if this givenchy nightingale looks real? Any help would be much appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Black-Nightingale_W0QQitemZ150317166229QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item150317166229&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## moi et mes sacs

^^ reported


----------



## NagaJolokia

http://www.amazon.com/Givenchy-Brown-Leather-Pattern-60621315BR/dp/B00125L024/ref=pd_sbs_a_1


----------



## nessahhh

not really familiar with givenchy but i'm realllllly liking the nightingale...

is this one authentic? it seems a little....not to me but i'm not sure.
thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Black-LAMBSKIN-L...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## purplekush

Please....anyone..what about this Nightingale
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BLACK-LAMBSKIN-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ220344878894QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220344878894&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A3%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A100

tia!!!!


----------



## steladl

It is so hard today to buy a used bag or online as some of the bags are such good fakes. I had to return a Fendi bag, the seller assured me it is original, once I have received it was good (fake) but the inner part of the strap was mad from vinyl, I have a few Fendi bags from the store and the inner part is lather as well-this was the only sign for a fake! 
A friend on main is developing a tag that will be part of the bag. Once the tag is part of the bag, we will use our cell phone to receive item authenticity. It will be a great way to identify the real from the steal.


----------



## beanandsprout

OK, I just joined you guys, and now I am really nervous to say the least about my purchase...Any comments regarding its authenticity would be so appreciated!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150320674007


----------



## theydidwhat

Hi, I am in the same boat as beanandsprout above. I will post pictures as soon as I it in person.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330302503890

Any comments at all? Thank you!


----------



## frankiextah

beanandsprout said:


> OK, I just joined you guys, and now I am really nervous to say the least about my purchase...Any comments regarding its authenticity would be so appreciated!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=150320674007



BAD FAKE


----------



## frankiextah

theydidwhat said:


> Hi, I am in the same boat as beanandsprout above. I will post pictures as soon as I it in person.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=330302503890
> 
> Any comments at all? Thank you!



FAKE AS WELL ... i hope you didn't buy it !!!


----------



## theydidwhat

frankiextah said:


> FAKE AS WELL ... i hope you didn't buy it !!!



Oh no. I did. How can you tell, so I know what to look for in the future?

I hope I can get my money back...


----------



## beanandsprout

theydidwhat said:


> Oh no. I did. How can you tell, so I know what to look for in the future?
> 
> I hope I can get my money back...


 
Dont freak out just yet...that person told me that mine was a really bad fake, but i just got back from Nordstrom and they told me that it was definately authentic...just a 2007 version!


----------



## theydidwhat

beanandsprout said:


> Dont freak out just yet...that person told me that mine was a really bad fake, but i just got back from Nordstrom and they told me that it was definately authentic...just a 2007 version!



I am confused. I did a google search on the seller's name (something I should have done BEFORE I bid! ack) and was linked to previous TPF saying that this seller is to not be trusted. But he has 100% positive feedback and give full refunds if not authentic. What is the point of selling, if he hypothetically were selling [only] fakes?


----------



## theydidwhat

Is there another site I can ask? Or does anyone else have an opinion?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&it  em=330302503890

The seller refunded my money extremely quickly, but is insisting that it is real and that I am making a mistake of passing it up... is it really authentic? Am I being too naive? ahhhh. =[

Thanks


----------



## deaddisco

can someone authenticate this for me? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

thanks


----------



## pinkplasticgun

Help with this?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIVENCHY-nig...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

thanks!


----------



## itsanaddiction

Hey guys,

What do you think of this one: 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIVENCHY-nightingale-black-leather-satchel-bag-NEW_W0QQitemZ190284573697QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item190284573697&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Thanks!


----------



## itsanaddiction

opps, sorry pinkplasticgun for the repeat!


----------



## mochigrrl

Hi, pls help. It's an item on ebay which I've just paid for it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=290294180452


----------



## gro3602

Please post in the givenchy thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038-12.html


----------



## red vine

How about this? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&item=290297416438


----------



## valenmoo

looks real. but still need experts' opinions. thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BLACK-CHEVRO-LEATHER-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ330309488270QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330309488270&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## valenmoo

looks real. but still need experts' opinions. thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BLACK-CHEVRO-LEATHER-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ330309488270QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS _CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item330309488270&_trksid=p32 86.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7 C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A5 0


----------



## chica1

Hello,

Can anyone authenticate this George V bag?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220368776660&BackToListReferer=http%3A%2F%2Fmy.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FMyEbayBeta


----------



## Quigs

I want to purchase this bag but am not sure if it's authentic.  Please let me know if you think it's authentic.  Thank you.

http://www.jomashop.com/givenchy-satchel-7955102299.html


----------



## jmcadon

Quigs said:


> I want to purchase this bag but am not sure if it's authentic. Please let me know if you think it's authentic. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.jomashop.com/givenchy-satchel-7955102299.html


 Yes, they sell authentic


----------



## daisygirl89

Is this auth.?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GIVENCHY-NI...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200

thanks


----------



## Tessola

How about this?

http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&item=220373757657

Thank you!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi Folks

Could someone help me with this. I don't think it is real, but I just want confirmation before I report.  Thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIVENCHY-CRE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## melbournegirl

Could someone have a look at this Nightingale for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Genuine-GIVE...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

TIA


----------



## kkmom

Hi ladies-

I recently purchased a Givenchy key holder from jomashop.com and it looks authentic, however, it made in China!?!  Do Givenchy goods make in China?  I thought all Givenchy merchandise either made in Italy or France only!

Please help.  Thank you!


----------



## segsta

hello,

could someone please authenticate this purse for me? the seller has a return policy so all is not lost if it's fake. it looks fine to me though...then again, i don't know for sure.

thanks in advance!


----------



## moonchn

Hello. I have an old edition bag called Sac Graffiti E3E or smth.. its a canvas bag, bought by my friend at paris boutique. i dont see the point of she lying about the authenticity but it states made in china. but she said most givenchy canvas are made in china? is that true? 

the bag is heavy by itself, real leather, stitching almost perfect with 'tags' included. but MADE IN CHINA?!?! kind of shocking for that to come from givenchy.

so wondering if its true or not.


----------



## Twinklette

melbournegirl said:


> Could someone have a look at this Nightingale for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Genuine-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BLACK-100-AUTHENTIC-TAGS_W0QQitemZ150331752452QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Women_Bags_Handbags?hash=item150331752452&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A1|39%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> TIA


 
^^this one is the real deal


----------



## Twinklette

this does not look right to me, I would not bid...also just because the seller offers a return policy doesn't always mean they'll honor it once they have your $$$



segsta said:


> hello,
> 
> could someone please authenticate this purse for me? the seller has a return policy so all is not lost if it's fake. it looks fine to me though...then again, i don't know for sure.
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## Twinklette

OMG love your avatar!!!!!!!!!  I am a **huge** Metallica fan (from wayyyyyyyyyyyy back in the 80s).  Yay!



gro3602 said:


> Please post in the givenchy thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038-12.html


----------



## Twinklette

sorry I can't help w/the canvas...could you call where she bought it from in Paris and ask, maybe even call Givenchy directly to get their thoughts?



moonchn said:


> Hello. I have an old edition bag called Sac Graffiti E3E or smth.. its a canvas bag, bought by my friend at paris boutique. i dont see the point of she lying about the authenticity but it states made in china. but she said most givenchy canvas are made in china? is that true?
> 
> the bag is heavy by itself, real leather, stitching almost perfect with 'tags' included. but MADE IN CHINA?!?! kind of shocking for that to come from givenchy.
> 
> so wondering if its true or not.


----------



## Sabina333

I just bought givenchy bettina on e-bay and not sure if it's authentic. Can anybody help me, please? Also do givenchy zippers have anything sibscribed on the back metal part like ykk or riri?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Lotte of Vienna

For handbags made in Italy here is a custom rule everybody needs to know:
A bag can be made in China (or anywhere else) regardless if it's a contractor production or even company owned IT DOES NOT MATTER -
*The last place where the bag was finished stands for the place of Origin!!!*
Explanation: Material and hardware is shipped from a desinger in France / Italy / US  overseas for production and returned to the country it was shipped from, all the designer needs to do is give it a finishing touch and the label will read: Made in France / Italy and so on .....


----------



## Lotte of Vienna

Read my thread, Quigs: Made in China - it may be an eye opener.....


----------



## suzzae

Hi girls, 

Just wondering what you thought of this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180343145697

Thanks in advancee! x


----------



## Twinklette

^^ I would not bid on this - the leather looks totally wrong as does the hardware.


----------



## suzzae

Okay.. thank you twinklette!


----------



## spanishyes

I have been lurking on this listing for a few days- what do you guys think? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:15|39:1|240:1318


Thanks


----------



## Malou Engel

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-PARIS-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

How about this one? I think it's kinda cute, but I DONT wear fake. Jesus..


----------



## moonchn

Ok ive been to the givenchy boutique in my country a number of times and checked the canvas it does state 'made in china'. i asked a senior staff (worked for givenchy for more than a decade) where are their canvas bags made and she said 'china, as production costs are cheaper'.

but im guessing this only applies to their canvas bags.


----------



## scarletfever_

Does this look authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=220395694522


----------



## Babi

Could someone please help me authenticating this bag?
Also I don't understand if it's the medium or larger size looking at the pictures.


----------



## Babi

Other pictures


----------



## Straight-Laced

^
It's large, not medium


----------



## Babi

^ thank you Straight-laced!
Then it would probably look huge on my small frame.
Any idea about authenticity?


----------



## Straight-Laced

hmmm...  I'm cautious about authenticating, but it seems good to me.

It looks like my 2008 Nightingale - the double zips, hardware, and labels look authentic, as does the authentication material.


----------



## Chocolatier

My dream purse is a Givenchy Nightingale. I want the one that Ashley Olsen got.

americanchic.net/blog/black_givenchy_nightingale_bag_olsen.jpg



So, I am wondering, is this the same bag? And is it real?
Thanks!



Here's the link.


----------



## redney

Hi. Please post on the Givenchy authentication thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038.html


----------



## Babi

^ Thank you straight-laced!
It would just be too large on me (yeasterday I went and checked in a shop near here).
But the rare bags I see on ebay rarely declare if it's medium or large!

What about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
TIA!


----------



## Chocolatier

Hi! I want the same bag as Ash Olsen. 

americanchic.net/blog/black_givenchy_nightingale_bag_olsen.jpg


Is this the same one? And is it real?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## sushiette

Hey, 

Can someone anthenticate this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BLACK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50



Im afraid that this one is from sunny replicas 

thank you


----------



## Twinklette

100% fake   Sorry.



Chocolatier said:


> Hi! I want the same bag as Ash Olsen.
> 
> americanchic.net/blog/black_givenchy_nightingale_bag_olsen.jpg
> 
> 
> Is this the same one? And is it real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Twinklette

Sorry, this one is fake too...



sushiette said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can someone anthenticate this one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BLACK...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> 
> 
> Im afraid that this one is from sunny replicas
> 
> thank you


----------



## Twinklette

*Babi* this one looks good  pretty color too 



Babi said:


> Other pictures


----------



## Twinklette

*Babi *this auction was for the large size in black but it's FAKE so I hope you didn't bid?!@?  The camel color in the medium size that you posted appears to be authentic though 



Babi said:


> ^ Thank you straight-laced!
> It would just be too large on me (yeasterday I went and checked in a shop near here).
> But the rare bags I see on ebay rarely declare if it's medium or large!
> 
> What about this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> TIA!


----------



## purseluv

Would super appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## redney

Hi - you'll want to post your pics on the Givenchy authentication thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038.html

the folks in there are likely more knowledgeable than I am but the bag looks off to me.


----------



## gabrielag1

Please help, are these real?  
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss326/gabrielag1/3nd3mf3l5ZZZZZZZZZ94g140e8a8cca681f.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss326/gabrielag1/DSC06155.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss326/gabrielag1/DSC06154.jpg
http://i588.photobucket.com/albums/ss326/gabrielag1/DSC06153.jpg

Please help, i'm suppose to meet with the lady selling it in about an hour and i don't want to buy it if it's fake.


----------



## baggrl4ever

Has anyone ever brought an LV bag from the ebay seller crossroads?  I have never purchased off of ebay before and I am interested in the below bags. what do you think? real or not.  Thanks for your helphttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350178816799http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180350304452http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320366661717


----------



## purseluv

Is this Nightingale authentic? Please help! Thank you!!!!


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi, There's an LV subforum for this:  http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton-448529-259.html.  Just click on the link and repost your question there. Good luck!


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi, you should definitely repost on: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-shopping/authenticate-this-louis-vuitton-448529-259.html  I think tho that you'll be asked for more pics for them to be able to tell for sure.


----------



## love2shop_26

^^I'm not sure how my last two posts got moved here, but I was replying to a couple of LV authentication questions.  Pls ignore above.


----------



## purseluv

Please, someone. Is this Nightingale authentic? I'm thinking about giving an offer. Thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## purseluv

Can anyone please help? Is this Nightingale authentic? I'd appreciate it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## purseluv

Is this Nightingale authentic? Thanks.


----------



## purseluv

I'd appreciate help. Thanks!!!


----------



## redney

Hi - you've already posted this exact bag 3 times in the correct Givenchy authentication thread and a new thread here. The PF does not allow duplicate threads.

Please check back on the Givenchy authentication thread for someone to respond.


----------



## Twinklette

The leather distressing and other details of this one look good from the pics- great deal if you got it   Her feedback is good too -



purseluv said:


> Can anyone please help? Is this Nightingale authentic? I'd appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...|66:4|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## Twinklette

Not sure on this one - need more photos of interior, shoulder strap, Givenchy symbols...



purseluv said:


> Is this Nightingale authentic? Thanks.


----------



## purseluv

Twinklette said:


> The leather distressing and other details of this one look good from the pics- great deal if you got it   Her feedback is good too -



Darn! I didn't bid because I wasn't sure if it was authentic.


----------



## Twinklette

Actually some things about the purse are disturbing me now - and especially that someone in her feedback DID question authenticity saying they rec'd a confirmed fake.  Thankfully I posted my thoughts AFTER the auction was over and no one relied on my thoughts above to bid 



purseluv said:


> Darn! I didn't bid because I wasn't sure if it was authentic.


----------



## purseluv

Thank you so much anyway!


----------



## purseluv

Is this Nightingale authentic or not? Help! 
Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120417006047&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## meempurse

yay or nay?
http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/7978/62200571.jpg


----------



## meempurse

more pics:
http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/5072/20753172.jpg

thank you


----------



## hazeleyes

Just received a Givenchy bag from jomashop. the back of the tag with the serial number says made in china. is that right?


----------



## death2thepixies

I would also like some help with a Givenchy from jomashop. I thought they always sell authentics but what does everyone think about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Mogamb...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## styledbyher

hi guys, how can u spot a fake givenchy nightingale?


----------



## eeyore

i'd like to know that as well!

anyone know if this is fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-LAMBSKIN-LEATHER-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ190310063682QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c4f5d1e42&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## Krupik

Dears,

Do you think this is authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported

Thank you very much for help!

Aleksandra


----------



## arabel

Hi lovelies,

What do you think of this nightingale?  It looks good to me, feels great, but I would love any other opinions!


----------



## vbs1521

I bought this from jomashop.com i have read a post asking the same thing if his mogambo is authentic or not but NO pics was taken so here are some pics for you to see and tell. it being mdae in china is one step backward for me 











'


----------



## redney

Hi and welcome to the PF!

There is a thread dedicated to authenticating Givenchy bags so please post your pictures on it. Here is the link http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-185038.html and it is also found at the top of the authentication forum.


----------



## vbs1521

ok im sorry il post everything there


----------



## vbs1521

I bought this from jomashop.com i have read a post asking the same thing if his mogambo is authentic or not but NO pics was taken so here are some pics for you to see and tell. it being mdae in china is one step backward for me 










'






















i made a thread of this not knowing that it should be posted here im sorry. hope you can help me out. thanks. also may this picture be helpful to those lookin to buy a mogambo


----------



## redkid67

vbs1521 said:


> I bought this from jomashop.com i have read a post asking the same thing if his mogambo is authentic or not but NO pics was taken so here are some pics for you to see and tell. it being mdae in china is one step backward for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made a thread of this not knowing that it should be posted here im sorry. hope you can help me out. thanks. also may this picture be helpful to those lookin to buy a mogambo



Hi, there:

I don't know much about Givenchy but jomashop does sell authentic bags. I bought a silver multi-zip hobo with detachable shoulder strap there a few months ago and LOVE it! In fact, I just purchased another Mogambo beige tote a minute ago. 

BTW, my multi-zip is also MADE IN TURKEY. I guess some Givenchys are made elsewhere to keep the cost low.

Hope this helps.
Red


----------



## AMELIE_PARK

I purchased this bag from ebay seller but I think it looks to tacky.
can somebody tell me this bag is authentic? seller told me it is size medium size but it look extremely small. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## aimee0474

I know this thread is for the Nightengale, but I cant find another authenticate Thread for Givenchy so I thought I would post this here. 

Can someone take a look at this for me? Looks like it could be vintage.

Thanks! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v281/aimee0474/bags/


----------



## disturbedgirl

Could someone check this nightingale? I'm assuming it's a no go just by the price but just in case....

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-BLACK-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ220433130735QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3352d6a4ef&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C72%3A1205%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## tooshies

arabel said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> What do you think of this nightingale?  It looks good to me, feels great, but I would love any other opinions!



I need to see the close-up of the leather to really confirm, but it looks like the 07 original distressed patent I have. Unlike the patent bags produced after this one, this one has super thick, smooshy leather that I adore. The current patent have thinner, crinkly leather IMO.


----------



## sushiette

Hey, here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

I didnt find the authenticathe this about givenchy 

Thank you 

Sylvia


----------



## disturbedgirl

Here's another nightingale I found.  How does it look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## ritabonuk

I am sorry if I have posted in the wrong place but I couldn't find the Dolce and Gabbana thread!

Can you help authenticate this bag, please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DOLCE-AND-GAB...66:2|39:1|72:1685|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## queen.asli

ritabonuk said:


> I am sorry if I have posted in the wrong place but I couldn't find the Dolce and Gabbana thread!
> 
> Can you help authenticate this bag, please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DOLCE-AND-GAB...66:2|39:1|72:1685|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


Sorry, this thread are about Givenchy, so you need to start your own thread here in this forum.

on the top of this site - to the left - a blue box *New thread*  hope this help


----------



## sushiette

Hey, here is the link

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nightin...3%3A1|294%3A50

please help me to athenticate this one

Thank you 

Sylvia


----------



## sarahwheeler

Hi there,

I'm desperately after a Givenchy nightingale bag and I found this one on ebay. I have my doubts.. Is anyone able to authenticate it for me??

Item no: 180372901095


----------



## Miss 2 A

I'm no expert but I recall reading that the bags that have those plastic wraps on the handles are usually fakes.  Am I right?


----------



## sarahwheeler

Yep! It's too good to be true when you find one for that price!

I found another one listed and it looks legit.. I'm so cynical of ebay though.. 

Item no: 220406421570


----------



## redney

Hi and welcome to the PF! You will have a better response if you post the auction number and/or link on the Givenchy Nightingale thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-that-givenchy-nightingale-136099.html


----------



## xkrissax

Hi everyone
I bid on this used nightingale and didnt get it but now have been offered a second chance offer!

Could someone please confirm that it is authentic? I think it is but I don't want to go for it and find it is a fake!

Here is the link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170354051184&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:GB:1123

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sarahwheeler

Thanks


----------



## tipsuda

I've never seen this style before. 

Do you guys think it's authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-DRAWSTRING-PUMPKIN-BLACK-LEATHER-TASSEL-BAG_W0QQitemZ250459766165QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a5090bd95&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1|66%3A2|39%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## MissLinda:)

Can someone please authenticate these black Nightingales for me?

AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BLACK CHEVRO NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BAG - eBay (item 270428809628 end time Jul-22-09 21:15:10 PDT)

Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Black Large Satchel - eBay (item 120449655240 end time Jul-23-09 19:07:19 PDT)

Large Black Givenchy Nightingale Lambskin Satchel Auth - eBay (item 320398255496 end time Jul-19-09 19:00:00 PDT)

Thank you so much!


----------



## the_bagaholic

Hi ladies...

I've got a couple of questions regarding the Nightingale... I have a black large Nightingale which has cream interior lining and a leather label with much smaller letters. Fashionphile has a black wrinkled patent leather for sale that has the black interior, and I know she is a very reputable seller. Does the Nightingale come in both the cream and black lining, or is it just the wrinkled patent leather bags that do? And are the letters on the interior label larger on the new bags? 

I'm asking because I thought I knew the Nightingale, but now, after seeing Fashiophile's bag, I'm confused... Can anyone please clarify for me?

Thanks so much


----------



## 22Baby

Hi,
I hope so I just bought it...Its an old model of GIVENCHY- Its a Celebs kinda Bag-


----------



## the_bagaholic

Hi ladies...

I tried posting this in the "Authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale" forum, but received no response, so I'm posting here.

I've got a couple of questions regarding the Nightingale... I have a 2006 black large Nightingale which has cream interior lining and a leather label with small letters. I just saw on Ebay that Fashionphile has/had a black wrinkled patent leather for sale that has a black fabric interior, and a leather label with very large letters. I know she is a very reputable seller, which is why I'm asking:

Does the Nightingale come in both the cream and black lining, or is it just the wrinkled patent leather bags that do? And are the letters on the interior label larger only on the new bags? Or could her bag actually be a fake?

I'm asking because I thought I knew about the Nightingale, but now, after seeing Fashiophile's bag, I'm confused... Can anyone please clarify for me?

Thanks so much


----------



## randr21

yes, I've seen nightingales with black, cream or grey lining.  i'm not sure about the letters though.


----------



## zeusandphebes

Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me? I would like to submit an offer if it's the real deal.

Authentic Givenchy Nightingale black Lambskin leather - eBay (item 110419143472 end time Aug-03-09 10:32:41 PDT)


----------



## Twinklette

The earlier versions (MK Olsen era) have the cream fabric lining - the new versions have black fabric lining. I'm not sure about the interior label lettering size?



the_bagaholic said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I've got a couple of questions regarding the Nightingale... I have a black large Nightingale which has cream interior lining and a leather label with much smaller letters. Fashionphile has a black wrinkled patent leather for sale that has the black interior, and I know she is a very reputable seller. Does the Nightingale come in both the cream and black lining, or is it just the wrinkled patent leather bags that do? And are the letters on the interior label larger on the new bags?
> I'm asking because I thought I knew the Nightingale, but now, after seeing Fashiophile's bag, I'm confused... Can anyone please clarify for me?
> 
> Thanks so much


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see clear pictures of the Givenchy symbol stamp on exterior, closeup of hardware on the side (where the detachable strap connects to the purse), the #s on the interior leather tag, and the "Givenchy" stamp on interior lining in order to authenticate...



zeusandphebes said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this for me? I would like to submit an offer if it's the real deal.
> 
> Authentic Givenchy Nightingale black Lambskin leather - eBay (item 110419143472 end time Aug-03-09 10:32:41 PDT)


----------



## loveholics2

can someone please authenticate these bags?? Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320404590730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190324910365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sloy

Hi givenchy experts.. im looking to get a givenchy nightingale with the gold embossed GG logos.. could u please tell me which size these girls are wearing?? as id like this style.. i think its the medium size but im not sure!!!

thanks!

http://www.style.com/stylefile/2008/10/a-day-in-the-life-of-garance-dore-blogger/

http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/128293-opening-ceremony-blouse-cheap-monday-jeans


----------



## regalis

loveholics2 said:


> can someone please authenticate these bags?? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320404590730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190324910365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



The first auction strikes me as definitely fake. Not only does it appear to be two seperate bags that have been photographed, but the measurements are NOT that of a medium bag ( as far as I'm aware, there aren't any nightingales with those measurements at all - any bag wider than 16" has a 7" or 7.5" depth ), the leather looks off, the inner leather stamp logo is stitched in crooked, with a discoloured zip and thread that's whiter/shiner than the lining; in a real 'gale with cream lining, the zip is the same colour as the cloth, as is the stitching. If it were me, I wouldn't bid on this bag.

The second bag is trickier. The photos are irritatingly small, but it looks good in the details; what troubles me about this auction is the strap and the fact that the seller doesn't offer paypal as a payment method. The strap is a worry because there's a line of particularly scary-good fakes coming out of china that are being modelled closely after the real deal, and all are marked by having a narrower strap instead of the fatter, zip up one. My biggest worry would be that the seller doesn't take paypal, because isn't there a history of scammers using other merchant checkouts/google checkouts? I'd be careful.


----------



## randr21

sloy said:


> Hi givenchy experts.. im looking to get a givenchy nightingale with the gold embossed GG logos.. could u please tell me which size these girls are wearing?? as id like this style.. i think its the medium size but im not sure!!!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://www.style.com/stylefile/2008/10/a-day-in-the-life-of-garance-dore-blogger/
> 
> http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/128293-opening-ceremony-blouse-cheap-monday-jeans


 
no pic came up for me for first link, but the second one is a medium.

loveholics2 - i think both listings are fakes, based on the discrepancy in pictures (as mentioned by regails) for the first one.  the second one's leather just looks all wrong.


----------



## loveholics2

Thank you so much, regalis & randr21  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

Confirming that both of these are fake....as mentioned above^



loveholics2 said:


> can someone please authenticate these bags?? Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320404590730&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190324910365&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## loveholics2

Twinklette said:


> Confirming that both of these are fake....as mentioned above^



thanks


----------



## Twinklette

^ welcome!!!  I've been hunting for another authentic one, and they are FEW and far between on ebay...I haven't seen any lately in the style/color that I want.  Make sure you post here before bidding as the majority ARE fake.


----------



## sloy

thanks heaps randr21.. any idea where i can find that medium givenchy online? Barney's only has a maxi..


----------



## tooshies

I have two 'Gales: 07SS Original Distressed Black Patent Med with the smooshiest leather and with fat shoulder strap with zipper, and the Large Wrinkled Leather with Metallic Black Ostrich Foot Handles that was an 07 model, I think. Both of them have black lining, but I do know that the beige lining DOES come with authentic ones, too. My friend had an authentic one she bought from Barneys that had the beige lining. 

The one Fashoiphile has is the larger version of my medium patent and its most definitely authentic. So my theory is that 07 and possibly 08 ones came with black lining and the 06 and the 09 models withe beige lining.....but I could be wrong. They seem awfully inconsistent with the color of their lining. 
And the letters on the inside tag on both of my bags are rather large, block letters, so go figure


----------



## TURIONTO

*This is my next Givenchy bag that i'm going to buy from my friend.
Can someone please assures me this is real? Thank you ^^*


----------



## ejean8300

is Fashionphile always reputable?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7272&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_3717wt_1167

dont they have a large strap? and a either light beige or black inside? thanks!


----------



## quietwars

help, i bought a second-hand nightingale on ebay and thought it looked authentic until it arrived a couple of days ago and now i'm not so sure. the bag doesn't really feel right when i pick it up. i've never held an authentic one though so i can't really tell. also the dust bag it came with is poorly made (uneven stitching, lopsided logo).

if it is fake, is there anything i can do? like taking action against the seller? is there any way i can get my money back? can i launch a paypal claim for this?

here is a link to the listing and some pictures of the bag that i took. please please help!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220456457985


----------



## regalis

*TURIONTO *your photos are very small, which makes it almost impossible to help you, but to the best of my knowledge, that style has yet to be faked, and from what I can tell, the leather looks good. The best thing for you to do would be to take larger, clearer photos, including one of the inner pocket and leather stamped logo. Barneys stocks this bag, and as such, has large, quality photos on their website that you could compare yours to in real life, if you felt so inclined to, though they're only of the exterior.

*ejean8300*, that's a nightingale _tote_, which does not have a strap, . Fashionphile do sell authentic bags, I believe.

*quietwars *unfortunately, I'm disinclined to trust the authenticity of your bag  there are gross and notable differences in the panels at the front of the bag ( I can provide a photo of the authentic for comparison, if you'd like ) plus things such as some of the stitching appearing to be uneven, the quality/texture of the leather looks off, the stamped inner logo is incorrect ( the "givenchy" logo is too large/wide ) and the inner zip is discoloured - in the real deal, I've observed that the zip, stitching and lining is all of the same colour. Also, I don't ever recall the logo being embossed that way, with that reverse stamping so the logo is raised, reminiscent of the metal logos, though I may be wrong, but overall, I don't believe your bag is real.

I believe there are steps you can take via ebay to get your money back - filing an item Significantly Not As Described, I believe. I'd suggest posting to the ebay forum for further advice, because I've never filed a claim myself. Hope you can get your money back


----------



## quietwars

thank you *regalis*! i'm going to post to the ebay forum and get some advice on what to do next. and it would be great if you could provide some pictures of a real one as i would really like to compare the differences.


----------



## TURIONTO

*regalis* I really thank you and I have some more bigger pictures for you. Can you please authenticate my bag again?


----------



## regalis

*TURIONTO *I believe it's authentic :} best of luck with it


----------



## TURIONTO

thank you regalis (:


----------



## zoonne

Hey guys, what do you think of this one? I`m just won it , but I`m not sure couse the interior  fabric is beige. Is it ok?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280381616894&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

^^I'm sorry but I believe the Nightingale you won is fake...hopefully you didn't send payment yet?


----------



## poptarts

Greetings. Can you experts tell me if these two Nightingales are authentic? Thanks so much 


1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


2. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-LARGE-BLACK-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem3354a12e26QQitemZ220463181350QQptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


----------



## zoonne

Twinklette said:


> ^^I'm sorry but I believe the Nightingale you won is fake...hopefully you didn't send payment yet?



OMG! I've already payed for it. 

I'm DG lover, but felt in love with this Givenchy Nightingale 
Maybe Can you advise me where can I buy it online with discount?
Thanx =)


----------



## ohmybags

hi,

what do you think of this nightingale - the real deal?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190325495982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## randr21

ohmybags said:


> hi,
> 
> what do you think of this nightingale - the real deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190325495982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks!


 
i think it's real.  the lining and stitching look pretty good.


----------



## randr21

poptarts said:


> Greetings. Can you experts tell me if these two Nightingales are authentic? Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> 
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported


 
i don't like the looks of the fist one.
the 2nd one i'm kind of wary of.  the leather looks a little off, but maybe it's overexposed by the flash.  i'm also kind of iffy on the stitching in the inside shot.


----------



## ohmybags

randr21 said:


> i think it's real.  the lining and stitching look pretty good.



thanks randr21!


----------



## Stylish P

Can someone please tell from a scale of  1 -10,how heavy is a nightingale Medium size bag?I can't carry very heavy bags,but really love the nightingale,so if anyone can let me know,i was thinking of buying the one with a chain handle.http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/1985/

I have attached the image,hope it works.TIA


----------



## regalis

Just giving my two cents, this is DEFINITELY authentic. Hope you were the winner, I nearly bid on this baby but missed out 



ohmybags said:


> thanks randr21!


----------



## regalis

zoonne said:


> OMG! I've already payed for it.
> 
> I'm DG lover, but felt in love with this Givenchy Nightingale
> Maybe Can you advise me where can I buy it online with discount?
> Thanx =)



If you paid via paypal there should be some recourse, check the ebay forum for further help. Nightingales are rarely available on sale, and when they are, the most popular ones sell out fast. Keep an eye on barney's website and aloharag, during the big half yearly sales.



poptarts said:


> Greetings. Can you experts tell me if these two Nightingales are authentic? Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 1. http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported
> 
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...ptZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWHQ5fHandbagsQQsalenotsupported



The first one's already ended, but there's something off about it. There's a line of superfakes coming out of china and I think this was one of them. I hope you weren't the winner :/ I'm also wary of the second - the leather looks too smooth and shiny, but like randr21 said, it could be bounceback from the flash. The stamped logo on the inner tag below the zipper pocket looks good to me, but I'd ask for a photo of that inner part of the bag laid flat to see the zipper and stitching better, but the lining looks good to me. Unfortunately, the seller doesn't take paypal, to which I say, proceed with caution.


----------



## zoonne

regalis said:


> If you paid via paypal there should be some recourse, check the ebay forum for further help. Nightingales are rarely available on sale, and when they are, the most popular ones sell out fast. Keep an eye on barney's website and aloharag, during the big half yearly sales.



Thanks God I was paying via  PayPal and the seller agreed to return my money. 
 thanx a lot!


----------



## ohmybags

regalis said:


> Just giving my two cents, this is DEFINITELY authentic. Hope you were the winner, I nearly bid on this baby but missed out



thanks regalis for confirming! yes i won this baby so excited...my first nightingale


----------



## I'll take 2

Sorry off topic but I have a Givenchy question...

I saw the Black leather oversized east-west buckle bag on bluefly.  But it's sold out.  I can't find any info on it.  Is there hope, that it will be restocked?  Not sure when this bag even came out.  Any advice or tips would be appreciated.  Thank you very much.


----------



## poptarts

Thank you randr21 & regalis!! I knew the price was too good to be true.


----------



## randr21

Stylish P said:


> Can someone please tell from a scale of 1 -10,how heavy is a nightingale Medium size bag?I can't carry very heavy bags,but really love the nightingale,so if anyone can let me know,i was thinking of buying the one with a chain handle.http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/1985/
> 
> I have attached the image,hope it works.TIA


 
I don't think the medium nightingale is heavy at all by itself.  however, because it is a rather cavernous bag, whereby you can stuff a LOT into it, and that can weigh it down heavily, so keep that in mind.

i don't think the chain would add that much weight to it as it doesnt look like the mj stam chain, and also, you can remove the strap if you don't want to carry it all the time, so it's flexible.


----------



## randr21

I'll take 2 said:


> Sorry off topic but I have a Givenchy question...
> 
> I saw the Black leather oversized east-west buckle bag on bluefly. But it's sold out. I can't find any info on it. Is there hope, that it will be restocked? Not sure when this bag even came out. Any advice or tips would be appreciated. Thank you very much.


 
i think any of the lesser known bags should be stalked on ebay/bonanzle and/or bluefly (or wherever you last saw it online).  if possible, create a bluefly bookmark for givenchy bags and check it several times a day.


----------



## randr21

ohmybags said:


> thanks randr21!


 
can't wait to see some modeling shots of that lovely~


----------



## Stylish P

randr21 said:


> I don't think the medium nightingale is heavy at all by itself. however, because it is a rather cavernous bag, whereby you can stuff a LOT into it, and that can weigh it down heavily, so keep that in mind.
> 
> i don't think the chain would add that much weight to it as it doesnt look like the mj stam chain, and also, you can remove the strap if you don't want to carry it all the time, so it's flexible.


 
Thanks randr21 - You have just helped me make my decesion a lot easier.Now i can order my nightingale


----------



## randr21

Stylish P said:


> Thanks randr21 - You have just helped me make my decesion a lot easier.Now i can order my nightingale



btw, just realized that my med. nightingale's strap is not removable...or I'm not smart enuf to see how right away..in any case, I don't think u'll be sory to get that bag.


----------



## auntiewhistle

hi there, i was wondering for the nightingale i see single zip and double zip, is it like that? or they meant to have double zipper, and their serial numbers  MA0506?


----------



## I'll take 2

randr21 said:


> i think any of the lesser known bags should be stalked on ebay/bonanzle and/or bluefly (or wherever you last saw it online).  if possible, create a bluefly bookmark for givenchy bags and check it several times a day.


Thank You, your tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## urasia

Hi! Could you ladies please help me authenticate these nightingales?

Thanks so much!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180395038002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220464685251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

first one - TOTALLY FAKE, dead giveaway is the hangtag

second one - I don't recall a key clip on the interior of mine....maybe someone else would have thoughts on that?  But the leather, serial #, givenchy stamp...all appear to be OK.  Before I can confirm, I would like to see closeups of the Givenchy auth cards/tags shown in the first picture though to make sure, and also a closeup of the stamp on the handles where they attach to the bag...the G logo.  The "gift" explanation always makes me nervous though...when someone questions authenticity 



urasia said:


> Hi! Could you ladies please help me authenticate these nightingales?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180395038002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220464685251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

do you mean the bag closure?  It closes with a single zip across the top...pictures help if you are questioning authenticity of a purse.



auntiewhistle said:


> hi there, i was wondering for the nightingale i see single zip and double zip, is it like that? or they meant to have double zipper, and their serial numbers MA0506?


----------



## Twinklette

EXCELLENT!  I almost bid on this too hahah...she's a beauty 



ohmybags said:


> thanks regalis for confirming! yes i won this baby so excited...my first nightingale


----------



## Twinklette

soooooooo glad the seller was reputable and agreed to the return 



zoonne said:


> Thanks God I was paying via PayPal and the seller agreed to return my money.
> thanx a lot!


----------



## urasia

Thanks Twinklette! On second thoughts the other one seems eerily similar to these other fakes I found on the web. (FAKE!FAKE!FAKE!) http://www.famousbrandbag.com/p2802...er-Shoulder-Bag-20109-Black/product_info.html




Twinklette said:


> first one - TOTALLY FAKE, dead giveaway is the hangtag
> 
> second one - I don't recall a key clip on the interior of mine....maybe someone else would have thoughts on that?  But the leather, serial #, givenchy stamp...all appear to be OK.  Before I can confirm, I would like to see closeups of the Givenchy auth cards/tags shown in the first picture though to make sure, and also a closeup of the stamp on the handles where they attach to the bag...the G logo.  The "gift" explanation always makes me nervous though...when someone questions authenticity


----------



## eetee

hi there,

what do you think of this bag - authentic? is the serial number good?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160355316623&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## auntiewhistle

Twinklette said:


> do you mean the bag closure?  It closes with a single zip across the top...pictures help if you are questioning authenticity of a purse.



i have attached the photos pls help me take a look


----------



## auntiewhistle

auntiewhistle said:


> i have attached the photos pls help me take a look



another photo with handle. i just receive the bag from the seller


----------



## regalis

urasia said:


> Hi! Could you ladies please help me authenticate these nightingales?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180395038002&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220464685251&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Second bag ( auction number  220464685251 ) is, in my opinion, FAKE - the shape of the handles where they attach to the bag is too rounded, where the zipper tag attaches to the d-ring is too small, as is the d-ring itself, the large d-ring that the strap connects to is too rounded while ( ironically ) the clip that attaches the strap to the bag isn't rounded enough :/ I've never seen the interior zip faced with leather like that, or have a zip with metal teeth, and the logo tag is all wrong. Also, both my 'gales inner made in italy tags have codes that begin with "MA" and have a four digit number after  can't say I've ever seen one with a date style code like that.


----------



## regalis

auntiewhistle said:


> i have attached the photos pls help me take a look



 fake, sorry


----------



## auntiewhistle

regalis said:


> fake, sorry


Hi regalis, thanks for that! i was wondering with what photo did it show was fake? cause i want to learn how to look out for it!


----------



## auntiewhistle

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...bags?hash=item3ef7959bae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...bags?hash=item5d25de1866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

is this real?


----------



## urasia

regalis said:


> Second bag ( auction number  220464685251 ) is, in my opinion, FAKE - the shape of the handles where they attach to the bag is too rounded, where the zipper tag attaches to the d-ring is too small, as is the d-ring itself, the large d-ring that the strap connects to is too rounded while ( ironically ) the clip that attaches the strap to the bag isn't rounded enough :/ I've never seen the interior zip faced with leather like that, or have a zip with metal teeth, and the logo tag is all wrong. Also, both my 'gales inner made in italy tags have codes that begin with "MA" and have a four digit number after  can't say I've ever seen one with a date style code like that.




Thanks Regalis! I agree that it just doesn't look right, Givenchy logos that I have seen don't look like that either


----------



## Twinklette

Have doubts on #1

AUTHENTIC on #2 (and beautiful too...)



auntiewhistle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...bags?hash=item3ef7959bae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...bags?hash=item5d25de1866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> is this real?


----------



## auntiewhistle

hi Twinklette i was wondering with the photos that i have posted can you help me see in what ways was a give away that it was fake? i need to return it to the seller


----------



## auntiewhistle

how about this listing?

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Gi...Bags?hash=item1c0be5c49b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

sorry to bother everyone!


----------



## jiji7

hey guys... newbie here 

please give your opinions on this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270441749422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## regalis

auntiewhistle said:


> Hi regalis, thanks for that! i was wondering with what photo did it show was fake? cause i want to learn how to look out for it!



Hey *auntiewhistle*, you're welcome :} The things I look at first are the shorter carry handles; the bottom of those, where they attach to the bag, are usually the first tell for me, as is the quality of the leather. 

In this bag, the shape of the bottoms of the handles is off, to my eyes, not a great deal but it's noticable, and the heatstamped logos at the base of the two short handles is 'soft'; it just doesn't have that clean, sharp look that both my authentic bags do. Also, I've never seen the stamping done that way, with a the leather around the G logos stamped and the G's themselves raised like that ( I could be wrong, Givenchy may have done the handles like this at one stage, but I've never seen it done this way on an authentic bag, only a great  many poor fakes trying to replicate the raised metal logos that some bags have ) . 

Assuming this is meant to be a black lambskin nightingale, it also shouldn't have that top line of stitching below the narrow strip of leather that frames the zipper track. Some models of nightingale have it, but not the black lambskin. On an authentic black lambskin 'gale, the leather is NOT smooth - it's beautifully, almost unevenly textured, but not in a way that makes it look mismatched, and it's certainly not shiny. For an ideal example, go to the barney's website and take a look at the large lambskin nightingale, because they've photographed it very well, looks just like the leather on my medium black.

I can't quite tell from your photo, but it appears that the lining has no discernable grain to it; the lining in authentic bags has a visible grain, and was cut on the bias, so the grain of the cloth goes diagonally. The leather brand tag below the pocket looks off - heatstamp is slightly crooked and low on the leather, not centered, and the leather piece itself looks uneven, and messily sealed. The stitching surrounding the zipper looks shiny - is it? My bag with the beige/eggshell lining does not have shiny stitching, and the zipper track, stitching and cloth are all of a uniform colour.

Hope that helps you, and anyone else looking to learn a little more.


----------



## regalis

auntiewhistle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...bags?hash=item3ef7959bae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...bags?hash=item5d25de1866&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> is this real?



First link ( auction 270441749422 ) is fake, see my previous post for tells as to what gives it away.

Second link ( auction 400067270758 ), I'm not entirely certain about, but it looks _really_ good. Inner logo is centered and neat, the lining looks good to my eyes and the quality of the leather looks excellent. The only things that bother me are the top line of stitching under the leather that frames the zipper track, and the heat stamps of the logo set into the handles - I can't tell if they have that peculiar inverted stamp that I see on a lot of fakes, but it could simply be that the season this bag was produced was one where they fiddled with some small details. 

The fact that the seller accepts paypal, as well as being a power seller with a lot of feedback for higher end items is somewhat comforting. If I were an American bidder, I'd be confident bidding on this one :}


----------



## regalis

auntiewhistle said:


> how about this listing?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Gi...Bags?hash=item1c0be5c49b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> sorry to bother everyone!



Deeefinitely fake, woah. 



jiji7 said:


> hey guys... newbie here
> 
> please give your opinions on this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270441749422&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!



Also fake! Look up at my previous posts for my opinion on this one, someone else already posted it.


----------



## auntiewhistle

regalis said:


> Hey *auntiewhistle*, you're welcome :} The things I look at first are the shorter carry handles; the bottom of those, where they attach to the bag, are usually the first tell for me, as is the quality of the leather.
> 
> In this bag, the shape of the bottoms of the handles is off, to my eyes, not a great deal but it's noticable, and the heatstamped logos at the base of the two short handles is 'soft'; it just doesn't have that clean, sharp look that both my authentic bags do. Also, I've never seen the stamping done that way, with a the leather around the G logos stamped and the G's themselves raised like that ( I could be wrong, Givenchy may have done the handles like this at one stage, but I've never seen it done this way on an authentic bag, only a great  many poor fakes trying to replicate the raised metal logos that some bags have ) .
> 
> Assuming this is meant to be a black lambskin nightingale, it also shouldn't have that top line of stitching below the narrow strip of leather that frames the zipper track. Some models of nightingale have it, but not the black lambskin. On an authentic black lambskin 'gale, the leather is NOT smooth - it's beautifully, almost unevenly textured, but not in a way that makes it look mismatched, and it's certainly not shiny. For an ideal example, go to the barney's website and take a look at the large lambskin nightingale, because they've photographed it very well, looks just like the leather on my medium black.
> 
> I can't quite tell from your photo, but it appears that the lining has no discernable grain to it; the lining in authentic bags has a visible grain, and was cut on the bias, so the grain of the cloth goes diagonally. The leather brand tag below the pocket looks off - heatstamp is slightly crooked and low on the leather, not centered, and the leather piece itself looks uneven, and messily sealed. The stitching surrounding the zipper looks shiny - is it? My bag with the beige/eggshell lining does not have shiny stitching, and the zipper track, stitching and cloth are all of a uniform colour.
> 
> Hope that helps you, and anyone else looking to learn a little more.



Thank you so much for the detail explanation, would you  mind sending me some pictures of the logo and the lining? sigh i really like the lambskin one, i ask the seller for a refund. she was quite defensive. not trying to create trouble i just want a real one lol i decided to buy a green one at myers! lol


----------



## auntiewhistle

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...bags?hash=item1c0be866d7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

is this ok =) thanks everyone


----------



## jiji7

another one here:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-nighti...bags?hash=item2a0087a6fb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thanks!


----------



## ciyi

How about this bag? It seems authentic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4719wt_1157

I've been dying to get my hands on one!


----------



## sugarrs

hi everyone.. does this bag seem authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220466894992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## regalis

auntiewhistle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Large-Satchel_W0QQitemZ120458864343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0be866d7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> is this ok =) thanks everyone



Form and size look okay to me, but there's something I don't like about it, but I can't quite put my finger on it. The leather just looks a little too smooth to me and the sealing on the inner brand tag is _sloppy_. The seller also doesn't accept paypal and their "see my other listings" link leads to the merchant page of another seller. I would be wary of this bag and this seller :/



jiji7 said:


> another one here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-nighti...bags?hash=item2a0087a6fb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks!



Definitely fake, and a crappy one at that. The entire thing is just... bad.


----------



## regalis

ciyi said:


> How about this bag? It seems authentic.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4719wt_1157
> 
> I've been dying to get my hands on one!



 this bag was already posted two posts above yours, see my previous post. 



sugarrs said:


> hi everyone.. does this bag seem authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220466894992&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



In my opinion, this bag is not authentic  The inner zipper is off, as is the heat stamp on the handles ( I don't recall ever seeing it done that way, though I could be wrong, of course ), and the shape looks proportionally more that of a mini nightingale than the cited medium size.


----------



## ciyi

regalis said:


> this bag was already posted two posts above yours, see my previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, this bag is not authentic  The inner zipper is off, as is the heat stamp on the handles ( I don't recall ever seeing it done that way, though I could be wrong, of course ), and the shape looks proportionally more that of a mini nightingale than the cited medium size.




http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_4719wt_1157

tpf members... beware of this seller!
I noticed that their " see my other listings " leaded to another seller's link - a seller who has amazing ratings and sells authentic bags.

I was confused about this and emailed them - they responded that this was somehow "a mistake" and that it should be fixed.

BE WARY OF 2personalshoppers!


----------



## jiji7

REAL? please tell me it is!


----------



## Twinklette

^^hardware color and structure definitely is not right - shoulder strap hardware not angled correctly, way too rounded and the opening where it slides onto loop of purse is too wide, logo is off - also the metal loop where the shoulder strap attaches to purse isn't right either (see 2nd and last pics)...this one is FAKE.


----------



## Gin&Tonic

hi jiji7! it looks real to me. my g/f has a givenchy nightingale and her tag inside also says MA0506.


----------



## jiji7

anyone else have an opinion?

thanks


----------



## Twinklette

Unfortunately it's very easy to fake these tags/purses but maybe someone else will chim in with their thoughts....

*jiji7* where did you buy it from - off ebay?  The seller feedback/sold purses might also help if you want to post the link.



Gin&Tonic said:


> hi jiji7! it looks real to me. my g/f has a givenchy nightingale and her tag inside also says MA0506.


----------



## jiji7

i haven't bought it actually and it is not from ebay. 

these are the pics the person sent me of the bag they have.


----------



## lourdesrdh

Compared to mine, I think its fake but it really looks real though from the pictures.Just  got a medium 'gale from Barneys and the metal loop opening is wider and the logo inside is bigger than the one I got.  maybe its a different style?


----------



## lourdesrdh

it depends on what kind of leather. The pebbled leather is heavier than the distressed.  Best is to try them on. The medium is a good size.


----------



## lourdesrdh

hi regalis and twinklette,  
I consider you two are experts of Givenchy 'gale bags so just want to ask if its true that the G logo in gold is discontinued. thanks.


----------



## randr21

lourdesrdh said:


> hi regalis and twinklette,
> I consider you two are experts of Givenchy 'gale bags so just want to ask if its true that the G logo in gold is discontinued. thanks.


 
not at all, i was just at barneys and they have them.


----------



## TrainPapercut

To me the hardware looks off, but pictures can be deceiving -it goes both ways, and it could simply be the lighting or angle of the pic. If you need more reasurance, why not take it to Barneys and ask?


----------



## PoshDelux

You bag is a replica , a por one too... you see... the reason why the bags are so expensive is because they pay attention to every EVERY detail , stitching ,colour , leather , dust bag , it must be flawless in every way before it is sent out to the stores because god forbid a celebrity buys a pricey bag at the store with flaws on it .... the designer career of luxury bags is over (LUXYRY= perfection) . Trust your instinct, if you feel that its fake... it is. Im a 21 yr student living taking care of my little brother . only have 1 designer bag but i always go to stores to touch and feel and look at the leathers. and one thing i now for sure , perfection is key.


----------



## M.J

*jiji7*, the bag is as far as I can tell, without a doubt, fake.


----------



## Twinklette

*jiji7* I firmly believe that purse is a clear fake...for the reasons I mentioned.  The hardware is totally OFF.  Way too rounded, doesn't connect right - hard to describe but I am sure it's not real.

*lourdesrdh* ditto to what randr21 said - they still make the GG logo in gold...


----------



## mischa

http://cgi.ebay.it/Givenchy-Nightin...2679&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177#ebayphotohosting

Ladies, could you please authenticate this for me?
thanks in advance!


----------



## Gin&Tonic

Mischa,
i am not expert but given the price and (more importantly) the look i would say a big fat fake. I would be interested to see what Twinklette says.

Jiji7,
I think i would be inclined to listen to Twinklette but i think the bag is a great copy and if the price is much much cheaper than a real one then why not go for it. I am sure most around you would not be able to tell the difference. though it depends on what price they are asking.


----------



## Twinklette

*Mischa *that one's definitely FAKE....



mischa said:


> http://cgi.ebay.it/Givenchy-Nightin...2679&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177#ebayphotohosting
> 
> Ladies, could you please authenticate this for me?
> thanks in advance!


----------



## mischa

Thanks ladies!!
Actually the leather looks like plastic, but I'm not an expert...I knew you knew it!!

Mmm it's kinda OT but do you know which online shops carry it?
TIA!


----------



## regalis

*jiji7* Sorry to post so late on this bag, but it's undoubtably fake, and I only need the first photo to tell - the heatstamp is inverted ( which, again, I've _never_ observed on an authentic bag, but, again - I could be wrong ) AND it's _crooked_ and off centre! As far as fakes go, I can't even say this one's particularly good :/ 

*mischa* it's a terrible, terrible fake. Barney's, Luisa Via Roma and Aloha Rag all stock Givenchy bags, with barney's having the largest amount of stock. Though Aloha Rag is definitely worth a look, they just got in some of the new season 'gales, including the new, _gorrrrgeous_ red


----------



## mischa

thanks a lot regalis, I'm definitely taking a look


----------



## jacqualyn

hi ladies..ive just recently become obsessed with this bag..could u please tell me if either of these are authentic..tia!

. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIVENCHY-stu...bags?hash=item2a00a5b779&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

2.  http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270448083230&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## regalis

^ 
1. ( auction 180399486841 ) Is an awful fake! leather, logos ( which are crooked ) and hardware are all terrible 

2. ( auction 270448083230 ) also fake, and a terrible one. This seller has also recently sold a number of other bags ( thomas wylde, MJ, prada ) which I can only assume are also fake ( due to the extremely low prices and the fact that thomas wylde bags, at least, are HIGHLY faked ).


----------



## jacqualyn

thank u regalis..thought so but had to double check!..i see that u are from sydney..would u happen to have these in ur city myer..and could u tell me how much they are retailling for?? as i have a friend in shanghai atm telling me they are on sale over there for 1800aud.


----------



## regalis

I haven't been to the city store in some time ( at least two months ) but the last time I was there, they were almost entirely sold out of nightingales - they had a few of the faded patent style leather in, one faded black, one faded green and a faded purple, if I recall correctly, all in the medium size, as well as one chain handle sacca. Original ticket on the 'gales was between 2100AUD and 2300AUD, but they were all marked down quite significantly, over 40%. You could always call and ask what they have on the floor at open of trade in the morning :}


----------



## jacqualyn

hey regalis..yehh i called today and the lady was like 'i need the style number..i dont even know what the names of the bags are.' i was like...ummm i dont have the code but its called givenchy nightingale and was asked to call back when i do know


----------



## Shea

Could someone please anwer my question, I've posted it on some more appropriate threads, but received no answer. 

I am interested in buying this bag and wanted to know if there's a reference thread for all the available sizes, leathers and colours for the Nightingale? TIA!


----------



## TURIONTO

Hello everyone!! Help me please please please T_T

This is my friend's Givenchy bag, but She's still not sure if this is real!!
Couldn someone please assure me this is real? Thank you ^^ so much.


----------



## TURIONTO

my more pictures from above :


----------



## regalis

*Shea*; no, there's no reference thread regarding the Nightingale, probably due to a number of reasons, but foremost I'd guess that it's because it's got such a high pricepoint coupled with limited availability, as well as a high rate of being counterfeited ( both badly and very, very well ). As a disclaimer, everything I know comes from intense internet research and following the right websites, as well as my own two 'gales. Sizing is fairly consistent, going mini ( 7" high x11" long x 3.25" deep with a 4" handle drop ), small ( 10" high x 11" long x 5" deep with a 4" handle drop ) medium ( 12" high x 14" long x 6" deep with a 5" handle drop ), large ( 14" high x 16.5" long x 7.5" deep with a 5" handle drop ), maxi or extra large ( 14" high x 24" long x 7.5" deep with a 5" handle drop ).  

There's some size shift between styles ( some maxi's are 23" long, for instance, and some will have a slightly different handle drop, like 4.5" or 6", and some of the most recently released bags are listed as having a 7" handle drop ); exotics are often a little off one way or the other, but they all generally conform to the same measurements, give or take a few inches. Occasionally some large bags are mislisted as a maxi or extra large, and vice versa, depending on the particular style of the bag, and I've seen a line of glazed bags, called "medium", with the 13.5" high x 18" long x 6.5" deep, which is... kind of a weird hybrid somewhere between a large and a  maxi size with a little bit of a medium thrown in. 

Colour/leatherwise, the only constant seems to be black and brown lambskin, which is thick, textured and very chewy and smooshy. Other than that, colours and leather types ( smooth and shiny, matte and textured, crinkled patent, smooth wetlook, metallic, glazed ) vary with each season; there are pattern alterations between different styles as well, with some styles having a line of stitching below the leather that frames the zipper track on a bag that most lack ( the standard black and brown lambskin do not have it, but a number of the bags with exotic handles do ). There's not a whole lot of consistency across different seasonal styles, basically, apart from keeping the same basic dimensions ( and sometimes, not even that ).


----------



## haute_stuff

Hi *TURIONTO*,

Your friend has a beautiful AUTHENTIC Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## haute_stuff

jacqualyn said:


> hi ladies..ive just recently become obsessed with this bag..could u please tell me if either of these are authentic..tia!
> 
> . http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GIVENCHY-stu...bags?hash=item2a00a5b779&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> 2. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270448083230&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Both of these are nasty fakes!


----------



## regalis

*TURIONTO *those really aren't a great set of photos :/ all the close up ones need to be in focus, and they're all terribly blurry. To confirm anything, your friend needs to retake the photos, using the macro function on her camera. I will say that at first glance, though, it doesn't look bad. Better photos please.


----------



## Twinklette

here's an auth one girls - in case anyone's looking...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...bags?hash=item2c50a4e273&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Shea

*regalis*, you are too kind , thank you so much for your detailed and well-informed description of the bag, I had no idea it comes in so many sizes and leathers. I think the small or the medium would be the right one for me, I'll go and see what they have in my local boutique. Thank you so much again


----------



## zoonne

Hello ladies! I found this bag today and I really think it is authentic, but I thought I would have an expert look at it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-givenchy-n...bags?hash=item1e5828dc70&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanx =)


----------



## Twinklette

*Zooone* it's hard to tell from those pics - they are pretty blurry - but at first sight, the hardware, GG heatstamped logo, tag info/appearance seem to be correct.  I'd need to see much clearer pics of the actual leather on full front, back, bottom, shoulder strap - plus pics of the interior - to be sure.



zoonne said:


> Hello ladies! I found this bag today and I really think it is authentic, but I thought I would have an expert look at it.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-givenchy-n...bags?hash=item1e5828dc70&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> Thanx =)


----------



## Twinklette

this one is auth and the green shade is very unusual....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...bags?hash=item4a9a7ad6eb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## zoonne

thank u Twinklette =)


----------



## sweetnycdesi

Hello - I searched for this bag on here, and didn't find it, so I apologize if it was already authenticated!  It is a Givenchy from Joma..

TIA!! XOXO

http://www.jomashop.com/givenchy-hobo-bag-7955122299.html


----------



## lorihmatthews

Jomashop sells authentic merchandise.


----------



## Twinklette

Pretty bag!


----------



## sweetnycdesi

How crazy - just went to buy one - all gone!  But thanks for the info girls!!
XOXO


----------



## upsalla

Hello ladies)
I need your help to authenticate this bag. I'd like to buy it but I don't want to buy a fake.
So, help me please
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTHENTIC...4a9ac0b0b5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_589wt_1165

or ebay.co.uk item number 320423899317

Thank you!


----------



## M.J

^ 100% fake.


----------



## upsalla

Thank you


----------



## raelene

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330358970038&_trkparms=tab=Watching

Can someone tell me if this authentic and if its the medium or large size?


----------



## the_bagaholic

raelene said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330358970038&_trkparms=tab=Watching
> 
> Can someone tell me if this authentic and if its the medium or large size?


 

It's a fake


----------



## upsalla

Ladies, and what about this bag? I understand that it is difficult to authenticate by one photo but...how do think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110434905880&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## upsalla

upsalla said:


> Ladies, and what about this bag? I understand that it is difficult to authenticate by one photo but...how do think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110434905880&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_500wt_1182


here is some additional photos. http://riotink.org/assets/BAG_PICS.pdf
Ladies, I need your help! To buy or die


----------



## irissix

hi, ladies - i'm on the hunt for a new bag, and i'd like to make sure this is real before making a bid...http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-GIVENC...bags?hash=item2c50e0bd28&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## randr21

upsalla said:


> here is some additional photos. http://riotink.org/assets/BAG_PICS.pdf
> 
> Ladies, I need your help! To buy or die





irissix said:


> hi, ladies - i'm on the hunt for a new bag, and i'd like to make sure this is real before making a bid...http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-GIVENC...bags?hash=item2c50e0bd28&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks in advance for your help


 
both look good


----------



## upsalla

randr21 said:


> both look good



Thank you very much, Randr21.
And what about it? The bidding have already ended but I'd like to know was it authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...414745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1176


----------



## mandels21

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360189215737&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## regalis

irissix said:


> hi, ladies - i'm on the hunt for a new bag, and i'd like to make sure this is real before making a bid...http://cgi.ebay.com/STUNNING-GIVENC...bags?hash=item2c50e0bd28&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> thanks in advance for your help



Hi, like *randr21* said, the bag in those photos looks good, but this same seller sold this bag ( a bag? ) with that exact photo a little over a month ago; the auction then can be seen here - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190325495982&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 .  

I messaged her a lot to obtain extra photos to confirm authenticity then, and while I'm certain that the bag in the photos she sent me is authentic, it strikes me as a bit odd that she's selling the same bag again? I did check her feedback, and she never received feedback for the original auction, so it could be a case of NPB, but I would message her to check, just to be safe


----------



## regalis

upsalla said:


> Thank you very much, Randr21.
> And what about it? The bidding have already ended but I'd like to know was it authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...414745&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1176



If it's a fake, it's the best I've ever seen. The photos supplied are terribly poor quality, but it has none of the hallmarks of a fake, and I don't recall ever seeing this particular style replicated.


----------



## regalis

mandels21 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360189215737&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



I'm not sure why you posted this here...? this is the Givenchy Nightingale authentication thread, nothing to do with Ferragamo  I'm not sure if the Ferragamo subforum authenticates shoes, but I would suggest posting there to find out.


----------



## regalis

regalis said:


> Hi, like *randr21* said, the bag in those photos looks good, but this same seller sold this bag ( a bag? ) with that exact photo a little over a month ago; the auction then can be seen here - http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190325495982&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 .
> 
> I messaged her a lot to obtain extra photos to confirm authenticity then, and while I'm certain that the bag in the photos she sent me is authentic, it strikes me as a bit odd that she's selling the same bag again? I did check her feedback, and she never received feedback for the original auction, so it could be a case of NPB, but I would message her to check, just to be safe



WOW, ignore me, I totally missed the note in her auction that states she's relisting due to NPB :shame: This bag is entirely authentic!


----------



## jacqualyn

Hi..can someone tell me how to spot the fakes?? noticeable signs?? I recently bought my bag from myer(australia) and have been told by my friend that she has heard of people buying thinngs and returning them later on with a fake version and the sa's are not trained enough to tell the difference so they accept it and put it back on the shelf to sell and this has got me paranoid..


----------



## regalis

*jac* go back over the past few pages, there's a post I wrote that mentions several notable hallmarks of fake bags. If you like, you can PM me and we can compare photos of our medium black lambskin 'gales :}


----------



## jacqualyn

thanks regalis will do!


----------



## jacqualyn

Hi regalis ive taken pics and i tried to PM u but i couldnt find the attached picture section so i decided to post here if u dont mind..although i bought this from myer..i still cant help but think wht my friend said..TIA


----------



## jacqualyn

also heres some more..please tell me if u need anymore pics and of what thanks


----------



## jacqualyn

^bump..?


----------



## Twinklette

^^^*Jac* I would like to see the inside leather tag, but looks good to me so far...I believe it to be authentic.


----------



## jacqualyn

hey twinklette where can i find the inside leather tag..


----------



## Twinklette

it's in the main pocket of the purse towards the bottom on the side...


----------



## kiska80

Hi, can someone please tell me what size this givenchy bag is? The seller states small, in listing, but under description states it is either small or medium.  Measurements that she proovided are : Length at widest point: 20" Height: 12.5" Depth: 5.5" Handle drop: 4"

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Burgun...bags?hash=item255691e428&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bags and wags

Please help!  Purchased, received and it doesn't add up - no luxurious leather smell at all!  I thought I was safe on this one (with the Barneys tag) - but now am wondering about the authenticity!?  What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150374417101


----------



## jackjones

.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Hi

Could you help me with this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Wrinkl...WH_Handbags?hash=item439aa2a59f#ht_500wt_1182

Thanks in advance


----------



## Twinklette

so sorry this is late as auction ended - but I believe this is the medium size, NOT the maxi.



kiska80 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me what size this givenchy bag is? The seller states small, in listing, but under description states it is either small or medium. Measurements that she proovided are : Length at widest point: 20" Height: 12.5" Depth: 5.5" Handle drop: 4"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Burgun...bags?hash=item255691e428&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## caroulemapoulen

caroulemapoulen said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you help me with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Wrinkl...WH_Handbags?hash=item439aa2a59f#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks in advance



Extra pictures:


----------



## Twinklette

^^ I'm leaning greatly toward believing this is authentic - but to be sure, I need a clear photo of the Givenchy logo on the metal hardware, plus the front/back of the leather tag inside the purse.



caroulemapoulen said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you help me with this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Wrinkl...WH_Handbags?hash=item439aa2a59f#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Twinklette said:


> ^^ I'm leaning greatly toward believing this is authentic - but to be sure, I need a clear photo of the Givenchy logo on the metal hardware, plus the front/back of the leather tag inside the purse.



Okay thanks!  I just asked her, she tried to take a clear photo of the metal hardware but it didn't come out very well.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Here's pictures of the inside tag:


----------



## Twinklette

looks good to me - I'd say it's authentic (and beautiful, the REAL Givenchy leather is TDF!!!)


----------



## upsalla

Hello, Ladies. For a few days ago I've bought this one Nightingale: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4878278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_815wt_939
It looks good for. What do you think about authenticy of this bag?


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Twinklette said:


> looks good to me - I'd say it's authentic (and beautiful, the REAL Givenchy leather is TDF!!!)




Thank you VERY Much! I will go for it then! Already made a deal with the seller, but I wanted to be sure. 

And it's a MAXI right?


----------



## Twinklette

Yes I do believe it's the maxi - definitely the larger of the two sizes (medium is the smaller, maxi is the largest).  Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

Wish I could help you w/this but I'm not as familiar with this style Nightingale...I would need to see clear photos of the Givenchy logo on hardware and handles, inside tag front and back...that might help.  Her feedback is great, sells lots of handbags so that's a plus.  I'll try to help if you can post pics 



upsalla said:


> Hello, Ladies. For a few days ago I've bought this one Nightingale: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4878278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_815wt_939
> It looks good for. What do you think about authenticy of this bag?


----------



## upsalla

Thank you for your respond Twinklette! When I'll get it I'll show additional fotos.


----------



## Twinklette

Will do...I'll keep everything crossed that it's authentic as you already paid for it.


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Thanks again Twinklette! I got the bag!!


----------



## Twinklette

YIPPEE!!!  sO excited for you...post pics when you get it!


----------



## yewonk

here are the pictures...please let me know as soon as possible!!
i really want to know fast!


----------



## yewonk

I just got it today from ebay.
I'm really not sure if its real or not. 
I asked the seller and she kept saying it is real.
Here are the pictures of the bag.
I have a return policy but I have to send it out by tomorrow!!!
Help anyone!!!
I really want it to be real..but if not I def. want my money back.
Thanks!!!


----------



## kiska80

Hi Yewonk, I was actually watching this one on ebay as well.  Emailed the seller about the authenticy, but received no response.  Don't worry if her return policy expires tomorrow, if the bag is not authentic you should not have a problem getting your money back from paypal.  You could always dispute with your credit card, and they willw ork with paypal to expedite it for you.


----------



## kiska80

Thanks for responding Twinklette!


----------



## yewonk

so you think it's fake?
when i asked the seller about the authenticity, she wrote back saying she never had a problem with authenticity...i thought that answer was weird.
but do you think it's fake for sure?
thanks for responding!!


----------



## brandnamedeluxe

Please authenticate...TIA!

Item:  GIVENCHY $1995 RUBY PATENT NIGHTINGALE BAG M MINT !
Seller:  luciam8
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150378624200&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## redney

Hi - I see you found the correct Givenchy Nightingale authentication thread.


----------



## bags and wags

Please, please help! Purchased, received and it doesn't add up - no luxurious leather smell at all! I thought I was safe on this one (with the Barneys tag) - but now am wondering about the authenticity!? What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=150374417101

thanks so much!

bump...


----------



## Twinklette

Yewonk can I have the auction link that you won?  I don't have a good feeling about this one 



yewonk said:


> I just got it today from ebay.
> I'm really not sure if its real or not.
> I asked the seller and she kept saying it is real.
> Here are the pictures of the bag.
> I have a return policy but I have to send it out by tomorrow!!!
> Help anyone!!!
> I really want it to be real..but if not I def. want my money back.
> Thanks!!!


----------



## Twinklette

This link doesn't work - please repost and I'll be glad to check it out.



bags and wags said:


> Please, please help! Purchased, received and it doesn't add up - no luxurious leather smell at all! I thought I was safe on this one (with the Barneys tag) - but now am wondering about the authenticity!? What do you think?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=150374417101
> 
> thanks so much!
> 
> bump...


----------



## kiska80

HI Ladies,
Just bought one on ebay and not sure on authenticity... Please advise ...
see pics of the metal strap attachment below... not sure if the GG sign is the way it's supposed to be..... specifically the outlining
Thank you !!!










kiska80 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me what size this givenchy bag is? The seller states small, in listing, but under description states it is either small or medium. Measurements that she proovided are : Length at widest point: 20" Height: 12.5" Depth: 5.5" Handle drop: 4"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Burgun...bags?hash=item255691e428&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bags and wags

Twinklette - 

Not sure why it isn't working now - here is the item number - 150374417101 - sorry, I'm not sure what else to try.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## alexigastel

Please help me authenticate this 

http://authentecite.multiply.com/photos/album/2261/Givenchy_Nightingale_Black#

The straps are different so Im not sure if Givenchy ever released something like this.


----------



## regalis

alexigastel said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> http://authentecite.multiply.com/photos/album/2261/Givenchy_Nightingale_Black#
> 
> The straps are different so Im not sure if Givenchy ever released something like this.



The photos are too small and don't show enough of the details to determine authenticity, but I can tell you that the measurements are right for a medium and that there are nightingales that are produced with those handles.


----------



## upsalla

Twinklette said:


> Wish I could help you w/this but I'm not as familiar with this style Nightingale...I would need to see clear photos of the Givenchy logo on hardware and handles, inside tag front and back...that might help.  Her feedback is great, sells lots of handbags so that's a plus.  I'll try to help if you can post pics



Ladies, I need an urgent help. I've have got mine Nightingale but I can't understand if it authentic
Here is some pics. 
s58.radikal.ru/i159/0910/9e/6b93736c72dat.jpg 

s19.radikal.ru/i192/0910/50/cd4014c9fa27t.jpg 

s04.radikal.ru/i177/0910/af/94c7832c0c70t.jpg 

s42.radikal.ru/i096/0910/c0/0de90ab0aeaet.jpg 

s47.radikal.ru/i117/0910/96/158ab40bcd67t.jpg 

s47.radikal.ru/i117/0910/96/158ab40bcd67t.jpg 

i040.radikal.ru/0910/2f/666c3734cc84t.jpg 

i035.radikal.ru/0910/f3/cbccbb16146et.jpg 

s45.radikal.ru/i109/0910/4d/611fba300279t.jpg 

s46.radikal.ru/i112/0910/65/3398c44a3f05t.jpg
There is no serial number and no logo givenchy but  inscription "givenchy" on hardware. Would you help me? Please


----------



## upsalla

upsalla said:


> Ladies, I need an urgent help. I've have got mine Nightingale but I can't understand if it authentic
> 
> There is no serial number and no logo givenchy but  inscription "givenchy" on hardware. Would you help me? Please


Here is the same pics that shown above

Listing on ebay where it was bought http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4878278&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_815wt_939


----------



## upsalla

upsalla said:


> Ladies, I need an urgent help. I've have got mine Nightingale but I can't understand if it authentic
> Here is some pics.
> 
> There is no serial number and no logo givenchy but  inscription "givenchy" on hardware. Would you help me? Please



And some more pix


----------



## gorda

Hi ladies,

Could someone please comment on this bag's authenticity for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556c778b7

Thanks


----------



## Twinklette

*Upsalla* I'm not familiar with this style Givenchy but the stampings, hardware, etc. seem to be authentic.  You said there's no serial # - it should be on the underneath of the Made in Italy leather tag that you posted a picture of? 



upsalla said:


> And some more pix


----------



## Twinklette

*Gorda* I believe this to be authentic but I'd like to see a photo of the interior leather tag w/the serial #s to be sure, and also a photo of the GG logo on the hardware.



gorda said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could someone please comment on this bag's authenticity for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2556c778b7
> 
> Thanks


----------



## FashionFauxPas

can anyone authenticate this nightingale for me?


----------



## kiska80

Hi, can someone please let me know on the authenticity based on the logo on the metal clasps



kiska80 said:


> HI Ladies,
> Just bought one on ebay and not sure on authenticity... Please advise ...
> see pics of the metal strap attachment below... not sure if the GG sign is the way it's supposed to be..... specifically the outlining
> Thank you !!!


----------



## kiska80

original listing info:

Originally Posted by kiska80   
Hi, can someone please tell me what size this givenchy bag is? The seller states small, in listing, but under description states it is either small or medium. Measurements that she proovided are : Length at widest point: 20" Height: 12.5" Depth: 5.5" Handle drop: 4"

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Burgund...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Twinklette

^^link isn't working...the only sizes are a mini, medium and maxi.  I believe those measurements are for a medium size.



kiska80 said:


> original listing info:
> 
> Originally Posted by kiska80
> Hi, can someone please tell me what size this givenchy bag is? The seller states small, in listing, but under description states it is either small or medium. Measurements that she proovided are : Length at widest point: 20" Height: 12.5" Depth: 5.5" Handle drop: 4"
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Burgund...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Twinklette

This is FAKE.



FashionFauxPas said:


> can anyone authenticate this nightingale for me?


----------



## alexigastel

http://authentecite.multiply.com/photos/album/2261/Givenchy_Nightingale_Black

form which collection is this? 09? I saw it in barneys but only in Maxi size.


----------



## kiska80

Twinklette, do oyu think it's real based on the metal hinge?  The logo is a bit cut-off.  I took it Barneys, and they said it was probably authentic, I'm just not convinced.
thanks


----------



## upsalla

Twinklette said:


> *Upsalla* I'm not familiar with this style Givenchy but the stampings, hardware, etc. seem to be authentic.  You said there's no serial # - it should be on the underneath of the Made in Italy leather tag that you posted a picture of?



Thank you very much Twinklette ! But I decided to return it. There wasn't serial number on the underneath of the Made in Italy leather tag. The hardware wasn't  ideal. Somewhere there was dents and rifts and it was  defect of production. When I asked seller about serial number she told that she rang to Givenchy in Paris and they told her that the serial number is in the pocket inside the bag and it is consist of nine digits and one letter.
I have three Givenchy bags in my collection, no one of them hasn't serial number of 10 sign. They has two letters and four digits. And all this number are sewn inseam inside the bag in main detachment but never in the pockets.
That is why I understood that seller  defraud me and I can't believe to his assurements about the authenticy of the bag.
So, today I posted it back to UK.


----------



## Twinklette

Ah if you would have said the tag was in the zipper pocket vs. the interior main body on the side of the purse, that would have been a dead giveaway....so glad you were able to return it.  Mine had teh same #s as you - two letters and four digits.  It's hard to tell from photos especially since the fakes are SO good.  If you have 3 Givenchy's you will know upon feeling the leather, checking out the weight of the hardware, etc. 



upsalla said:


> Thank you very much Twinklette ! But I decided to return it. There wasn't serial number on the underneath of the Made in Italy leather tag. The hardware wasn't ideal. Somewhere there was dents and rifts and it was defect of production. When I asked seller about serial number she told that she rang to Givenchy in Paris and they told her that the serial number is in the pocket inside the bag and it is consist of nine digits and one letter.
> I have three Givenchy bags in my collection, no one of them hasn't serial number of 10 sign. They has two letters and four digits. And all this number are sewn inseam inside the bag in main detachment but never in the pockets.
> That is why I understood that seller defraud me and I can't believe to his assurements about the authenticy of the bag.
> So, today I posted it back to UK.


----------



## Twinklette

Just checked this auction again and I believe it's authentic.  The tag & #s look right - leather looks good, interior lining looks good, GG logo on handles looks good.  That one hardware logo issue does bother me, but not enough to believe it's fake as the hardware itself looks correct.  Seller has great feedback also selling high end clothing and purses - so I wouldn't doubt too much.  Who did you speak to at Barney's?



kiska80 said:


> Twinklette, do oyu think it's real based on the metal hinge? The logo is a bit cut-off. I took it Barneys, and they said it was probably authentic, I'm just not convinced.
> thanks


----------



## rhinestone-diva

Hi,
I bought this bag at an estate sale last week and the owner... an older lady told me she got this bag in the 60's. I bought it along with some great vintage Givenchy jewelry which I know is authentic. I just don't know about the bag... can anyone help me out? :wondering
Thanks!


----------



## auntiewhistle

hi there i was wondering if this is real

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220497063612&fromMakeTrack=true

and 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4149bfa929


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Twinklette: I promised you pictures! My baby arrived today, here she is


----------



## girlycharlie

caroulemapoulen ^^ DROOL


----------



## Twinklette

^^^^OH GOD **jealous*** it's totally gorgeous!  CONGRATS.


----------



## kmtlred

Hi, 
wondering if anyone can authenticate this for me?
TIA!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Givenchy-Ma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230375cc1a


----------



## caroulemapoulen

Twinklette said:


> ^^^^OH GOD **jealous*** it's totally gorgeous!  CONGRATS.



Thanks dear, thank you so much for helping me getting it 



girlycharlie said:


> caroulemapoulen ^^ DROOL



Thanks


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic...



kmtlred said:


> Hi,
> wondering if anyone can authenticate this for me?
> TIA!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Givenchy-Ma...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230375cc1a


----------



## juneping

can someone help me please??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370276814557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220497063612&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190343453795&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!


----------



## juneping

can someone help me please??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!!


----------



## loves2shop637

i think i should have done more research...is this fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370276814557&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## juneping

^^oh..you bought it already?? it was on my watch list. i am also waiting for someone to help here. 
GL!!


----------



## kmtlred

hi, 
would anyone be able to authenticate this bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356a62ebc

Thank you!!!!


----------



## kettlin

Hi there,

Here is the link to pictures of the Nightingale. 

http://www.use.com/Givenchy_Nightingale_1441ab03e501f1e39bc3?p=1&orig=e

The serial number is *02-05-53

*Thanks in advance for your help! 
*
*


----------



## love2shop_26

Hi,
Please repost on the right thead:  http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-37.html.

The picture of the serial number is also way too blurry to see.  You may want to take another picture of it otherwise you might not get an answer.


----------



## kettlin

Hi there,
Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale!
Here is the link to pictures, i know the picture of the serial number is blurry, but the seller claims the serial number is: 02-05-53

http://www.use.com/Givenchy_Nighting...bc3?p=1&orig=e

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## kettlin

done! thanks


----------



## Twinklette

*Kettlin* this is a total FAKE.  Serial # is wrong, leather is horrible...



kettlin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here is the link to pictures of the Nightingale.
> 
> http://www.use.com/Givenchy_Nightingale_1441ab03e501f1e39bc3?p=1&orig=e
> 
> The serial number is *02-05-53*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see closeup of serial #, GG logos on the hardware and a picture of the receipt....



kmtlred said:


> hi,
> would anyone be able to authenticate this bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3356a62ebc
> 
> Thank you!!!!


----------



## lufc_girl

Hi lovely ladies... since I heard about people swapping bags in dept store with fakes I get very paranoid... so could you help please and give me my peace of mind


----------



## lufc_girl

More pictures


----------



## kbraun

Can someone please help me authenticate this ebay listing? Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170404382472&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


----------



## KateNZ

Hi there

Does anyone know if this handbag is authentic?

The colour is brown/tan.

It has Givenchy signature and symbols over the front of the bag and what I reckon is leather across the bottom.

Inside it has a large zip pocket, small zip pocket, 3 different sections - including a kisslock coin holder and domed smaller pocket beside it.

The small zip pocket has a leather tag reading 'Givenchy Paris' and the symbol.  It also has number '32' printed on the pocket.

It has an attached shoulder strap and the bag closes with a dome - which are stamped 'Tokyo'.

any feedback would be great!

Thanks


----------



## redney

Welcome to the PF!

Please post your questions and photos on the Givenchy authentication thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## KateNZ

Hi there

Does anyone know if this handbag is authentic?

The colour is brown/tan.

It has Givenchy signature and symbols over the front of the bag and what I reckon is leather across the bottom.

Inside it has a large zip pocket, small zip pocket, 3 different sections - including a kisslock coin holder and domed smaller pocket beside it.

The small zip pocket has a leather tag reading 'Givenchy Paris' and the symbol. It also has number '32' printed on the pocket.

It has an attached shoulder strap and the bag closes with a dome - which are stamped 'Tokyo'.

any feedback would be great!

Thanks


----------



## the_bagaholic

kbraun said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this ebay listing? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170404382472&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


 
Nasty fake!


----------



## Vidalita

^ OMG that is so gross!!


----------



## dolllover

I feel bad for the winner that got duped out of 500.00 on that fake bag.


----------



## justonemore

^^OMG, who would pay $530 for THAT!  
I just searched Ebay for a Nightingale and found a handful of "authentic" choices.


----------



## SBMM

Hi 
I would love to find the original nightingale w/out any wrinkles and stuff. Silver hardware. Is there anyone who knows where to get it? I'm dying to get one
Love


----------



## Twinklette

Help!  Can another one of the authenticators please confirm that this is authentic?  I believe it to be so - looks perfect to me - but would love confirmation from the others...thanks for your input!  Oh, I need to decide within *4 hours*.....so need a quick reply.


----------



## jayge

holy2050 said:


> find some helpful information on google search.
> how to discern authentic and replicahttp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&newwindow=1&q=how+to+discern+authentic+and+replica&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


 
Is it possible that an older Nightingale does not have the Givenchy logo etched into the handles? I saw one in a very reputable local consignment store that had the tag, serial number, and logo on the hardware but none on the straps. 

I just went through the whole thread but saw no "historical" info.  Thanks.


----------



## fashionatic

Hi experts  Can someone please take a look at this nightingale for me.... It looks good from my experience, but please see what you think. thanks SOOO much 

Here is the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300366973745&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Twinklette

*fashionatic* - sorry to get back to you after auction end, but I believe this one to be authentic...



fashionatic said:


> Hi experts  Can someone please take a look at this nightingale for me.... It looks good from my experience, but please see what you think. thanks SOOO much
> 
> Here is the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:US:1123#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Twinklette

I have yet to see a *real* Nightingale without the logo on the handles...



jayge said:


> Is it possible that an older Nightingale does not have the Givenchy logo etched into the handles? I saw one in a very reputable local consignment store that had the tag, serial number, and logo on the hardware but none on the straps.
> 
> I just went through the whole thread but saw no "historical" info. Thanks.


----------



## lufc_girl

I could be wrong but I saw Rumi Neely's Nightingale and it doesn't have the Givenchy logo

http://www.fashiontoast.com/2008/06/nightingale.html


----------



## Twinklette

^^I love that she has a Chanel inside her Givenchy!  This will be the first I've seen without the logo....thanks for posting that.  I can't say for sure hers is authentic as I don't have access to the interior, tag, hardware, anything like that...but I would tend to think she wouldn't knowingly carry a fake.


----------



## fashionatic

Twinklette said:


> *fashionatic* - sorry to get back to you after auction end, but I believe this one to be authentic...



Thanks so much for your help. Doesn't the nightingale always have a zipper on the handle? I actually won the auction and it looks authentic to me, but I wanna make sure before I pay. The seller has previously sold authentic, but actually she has 2 fake bags for sale right now, so I am kind of nervous.
Would you mind taking a look again?  Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

There doesn't have to be a zipper on the shoulder strap - many versions have just the strap like shown in the auction.  What fakes does she have for sale right now?  



fashionatic said:


> Thanks so much for your help. Doesn't the nightingale always have a zipper on the handle? I actually won the auction and it looks authentic to me, but I wanna make sure before I pay. The seller has previously sold authentic, but actually she has 2 fake bags for sale right now, so I am kind of nervous.
> Would you mind taking a look again?  Thanks!


----------



## lufc_girl

haha yes... that's really cool about the handbag inside a handbag... twinklette... do you mind going back a page or so for my post with my nightingale and let me know? I bought it from reputable dept store but I heard sometime ago on this thread that there were people swapping genuine bags with fakes and it just makes me paranoid... thanks heaps in advance


----------



## jayge

lufc_girl said:


> I could be wrong but I saw Rumi Neely's Nightingale and it doesn't have the Givenchy logo
> 
> http://www.fashiontoast.com/2008/06/nightingale.html


 
The one I saw looks exactly like the one above with the rather strange smooth oblong shape at the bottom of the handles.  The handles are also a different type of skin; not sure what. The bag is very soft and smushy as well. Any ideas as to what it should go for in a consignment shop?


----------



## Twinklette

the handles did come in a lizard leather I believe - pewter and black.  Not sure what they should go for on consignment...sometimes those prices run close to retail especially if it's like new.


----------



## Twinklette

*lufc_girl* that's one expensive handbag in a handbag!  there's like $3k worth of purse there LOl 

anyway about your purse, what is the letter/# combo on the interior tag?  It says MA_ _ _ _.  Also could you post a picture of the Givenchy tag that's attached?  The leather and hardware look good...



lufc_girl said:


> haha yes... that's really cool about the handbag inside a handbag... twinklette... do you mind going back a page or so for my post with my nightingale and let me know? I bought it from reputable dept store but I heard sometime ago on this thread that there were people swapping genuine bags with fakes and it just makes me paranoid... thanks heaps in advance


----------



## lufc_girl

haha I know I love her Chanel too... and she carried a LOT of stuff in her nightingale... shoes?? and my friend thought I carry too much stuff in my bag 

Oh thank you so much for looking at my bag... the serial no is MA1008 and is this the tag you meant or you want the paper tag?


----------



## Twinklette

Nope, the paper tag that was attached to the exterior of the purse?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

lufc_girl said:


> I could be wrong but I saw Rumi Neely's Nightingale and it doesn't have the Givenchy logo
> 
> http://www.fashiontoast.com/2008/06/nightingale.html


 
I don't know who that chick is but I think she has a fake this pic I found on a website that sells them and they dont have the logo either


----------



## lufc_girl

I'm not an expert at all but that looks awful  it doesn't even look like leather... but you can see straight away that Rumi's leather looks wayyyy better... even though I'm not 100% sure that hers is genuine... I would be surprised if she wears fake because I think she's being featured in a few magazines French Vogue, Elle, etc wouldn't any of the stylists etc realise if she wears fakes?


----------



## Twinklette

^^Nicole Richie carried a fake Balenciaga - so their stylists sometimes don't know the real deal from fake...all the times I've seen auth Givenchy Nightingales, they've had the GG logo on the handles...so I just don't know.  I personally wouldn't buy one *without* the logo in that spot.


----------



## lufc_girl

oh wow... I didn't know that haha... I don't know a lot of things... it's especially surprising about Nicole Ritchie because I would thought she'd be able to get anything she wants so easily... straight from the source... yeah I agree with you I personally probably wouldn't dare to buy the one without logo unless I contact Givenchy first and ask if they ever done ones without logo or something...


----------



## Cupcakes27

Hello everyone ! Any Givenchy specialists here ?

The seller says that it is a leather clutch from the 70's. 

What do you think ? 

- http://host.jwcinc.net/10172/101209/IMG_5855.JPG
- http://host.jwcinc.net/10172/101209/IMG_5859.JPG
- http://host.jwcinc.net/10172/101209/IMG_5861.JPG

Thanks a lot !


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Cupcakes27 said:


> Hello everyone ! Any Givenchy specialists here ?
> 
> The seller says that it is a leather clutch from the 70's.
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> - http://host.jwcinc.net/10172/101209/IMG_5855.JPG
> - http://host.jwcinc.net/10172/101209/IMG_5859.JPG
> - http://host.jwcinc.net/10172/101209/IMG_5861.JPG
> 
> Thanks a lot !


I don't know if it's authenic but if it it it's really nice


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

what do you guys think about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370297974430&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

seller has iffy FD that I found on toolhaus:

  Feedback From / Price Date / Time 
 Detailed item information is not available for the following items because the Feedback is over 90 days old. 

 Seller sold a counterfiet Valentino bag as authentic. C.O.P.S. has verified fake Buyer: taichichu (private)  Jul-16-08 15:00 
 Reply by hellohellohola (Jul-23-08 16:43):
BEWARE THIS PERSON FILES CLAIMS NEVER RETURNS ITEMS. I SELL AUTHENTIC ONLY 
Follow-up by taichichu (Aug-05-08 15:30):
U SENT CALL TAG!WHAT U DID IS A FELONY.#110258582073.CROOK HAS MANY EBAY I.D.S

  -- -- Private 
 item was not as described, but seller was willing to help out Buyer: giajaden ( 18)  May-22-08 20:03 
  -- -- Private 
 Detailed item information is not available for the following items because the Feedback is over 90 days old. 

 It did arrive undamaged but took a long time - missed xmas - nice item though Buyer: charlierobert8 ( 16)  Feb-01-08 07:51 
  -- (#370005401897) --   
 Postage extremely slow and no seller contact whatsoever. However product great. Buyer: becca_p69 ( 35)  Jan-08-08 16:38 
 Reply by hellohellohola (Jan-08-08 22:17):
Buyer in another Country paid for 1st CLASS shipping and that is what she got

  -- (#110197832919) --   
  great Buyer: lizzieoperry ( 25)  Jan-07-08 04:00 
 Rating withdrawn by eBay
Buyer didn't respond to the Unpaid item notification for this transaction. Learn more.


----------



## Twinklette

^^^I don't believe this to be authentic - she's sold many Nightingales also under private feedback.  Also just due to the feedback you found, I wouldn't take a chance!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Twinklette said:


> ^^^I don't believe this to be authentic - she's sold many Nightingales also under private feedback. Also just due to the feedback you found, I wouldn't take a chance!


 
Thank you
I wasn't even going to bid because the seller never responded to my email asking for more detailed pics


----------



## Twinklette

^^and that's a dead giveaway also...the failure to provide pics   There's a bunch of auth ones on ebay now but in the upper $$$ ranges, close to retail.


----------



## marste24

Hi ladies! I am really not familiar with givenchy bags, so could you please take a look at this?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190352632789&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

More pictures here:

http://s977.photobucket.com/albums/ae260/gailmeimei/Givenchy/

The seller says that she owns the nightingale that comes with serial number but this one has no serial number. She also says she bought this bag from a boutique in Singapore (www.thelink.com.sg).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^ im not too familiar with givenchy but if it doesn't have a serial number it has to be fake
Im would not buy it


----------



## Twinklette

*marste24* I would definitely ask for a photo of the receipt and post it here.  The GG hardware, markings, logo, etc. all look good on the purse - I'm not sure if on all styles there's the serial #...maybe another Givenchy expert can chime in.


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> Help!  Can another one of the authenticators please confirm that this is authentic?  I believe it to be so - looks perfect to me - but would love confirmation from the others...thanks for your input!  Oh, I need to decide within *4 hours*.....so need a quick reply.
> View attachment 945987
> 
> 
> View attachment 945988
> 
> 
> View attachment 945989
> 
> 
> View attachment 945991
> 
> 
> View attachment 945992



looks authentic to me *twinklette*.  hope it's not too late.


----------



## randr21

marste24 said:


> Hi ladies! I am really not familiar with givenchy bags, so could you please take a look at this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190352632789&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> More pictures here:
> 
> http://s977.photobucket.com/albums/ae260/gailmeimei/Givenchy/
> 
> The seller says that she owns the nightingale that comes with serial number but this one has no serial number. She also says she bought this bag from a boutique in Singapore (www.thelink.com.sg).
> 
> Thank you in advance!



I really think this is authentic, and like twinklette, I'm not sure if every single Givenchy bags distributed for international consumption all have serial numbers.

in addition, I also think that given the number of pictures uploaded by seller, I highly doubt that a scammer would go through all the trouble (the pics are all pretty clear too, nothing blurry).  now, I'm not saying that > # of pics = authentic, but I'm just stating this observation.

It's a lovely patent bag and even the zippered shoulder strap has that uneven and wrinkled mushiness that my patent leather givenchy bags have.

if you're not sure, marste24, then don't buy it.  there's always another bag out there.


----------



## Twinklette

*randr21 *you are the BEST  not too late at all - I really appreciate your giving me another opinion....can't wait to get this!



randr21 said:


> looks authentic to me *twinklette*. hope it's not too late.


----------



## Twinklette

2nd ALL that randr21 said - 



randr21 said:


> I really think this is authentic, and like twinklette, I'm not sure if every single Givenchy bags distributed for international consumption all have serial numbers.
> 
> in addition, I also think that given the number of pictures uploaded by seller, I highly doubt that a scammer would go through all the trouble (the pics are all pretty clear too, nothing blurry). now, I'm not saying that > # of pics = authentic, but I'm just stating this observation.
> 
> It's a lovely patent bag and even the zippered shoulder strap has that uneven and wrinkled mushiness that my patent leather givenchy bags have.
> 
> if you're not sure, marste24, then don't buy it. there's always another bag out there.


----------



## keziah

Hello, i apologize for my bad english first.

What do you think of this Givenchy Nightingale : http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY_W0Q...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes?hash=item3a5589333d

Fake or authentic ?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## jacqualyn

Hi ladies..i was wondering if u could help me with this vintage givenchy item from ebay, link is http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150387690392&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:AU:1123 
 TIA!!


----------



## adoringfashion

Hi there!  PLEASE HELP me AUTHENTICATE this nightingale!!!Im hoping that a few of you Givenchy experts can help me  I just bought a large camel wrinkled patent nightingale from Strictly Pursonal online.  It is a designer handbag resale boutique.  I was hoping that you can help me authenticate this bag (I am new to Givenchy)!!!  I do not live anywhere near Barneys anymore....not close to ANY store that sells this brand currently, otherwise I would totally ask their opinion.  And second, does anyone know what season this is from?  The seriel number states MA0088.  Oh and I just measured my bag...its dimensions are 16.5"w x 14"h x 7.25"d.  *Please help!!! *Thanks darlings!!!!!
http://www.strictlypursonal.com/Givenchy/givenchy_large_beige_camel_patent_leather_nightingale_bag/


----------



## randr21

keziah said:


> Hello, i apologize for my bad english first.
> 
> What do you think of this Givenchy Nightingale : http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY_W0Q...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes?hash=item3a5589333d
> 
> Fake or authentic ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers.


 
I wouldnt bid on this one without more pics...something is off about it.


----------



## randr21

adoringfashion said:


> Hi there! PLEASE HELP me AUTHENTICATE this nightingale!!!Im hoping that a few of you Givenchy experts can help me I just bought a large camel wrinkled patent nightingale from Strictly Pursonal online. It is a designer handbag resale boutique. I was hoping that you can help me authenticate this bag (I am new to Givenchy)!!! I do not live anywhere near Barneys anymore....not close to ANY store that sells this brand currently, otherwise I would totally ask their opinion. And second, does anyone know what season this is from? The seriel number states MA0088. Oh and I just measured my bag...its dimensions are 16.5"w x 14"h x 7.25"d. *Please help!!! *Thanks darlings!!!!!
> http://www.strictlypursonal.com/Givenchy/givenchy_large_beige_camel_patent_leather_nightingale_bag/


 
Looks authentic to me!  Lovely bag there.


----------



## Twinklette

Not too familiar with this style, but all the Givenchy markings, hardware, etc. appear to be correct...beautiful clutch!



jacqualyn said:


> Hi ladies..i was wondering if u could help me with this vintage givenchy item from ebay, link is http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150387690392&ssPageName=ADME:L:COSI:AU:1123
> TIA!!


----------



## Attirant

please AUTHENTICATE this nightingale..

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb0ec3af


Item number:	270500021167


----------



## Twinklette

The markings on this look authentic, leather looks good...though I'd like to see a closeup of the GG logo engraved on the hardware to confirm...



Attirant said:


> please AUTHENTICATE this nightingale..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efb0ec3af
> 
> 
> Item number:    270500021167


----------



## sunnibunni

hello all!

wondering if this is authentic or not as i'm not familiar with what to look for on givenchy bags (i'm a bbag girl). tia!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-BLACK-CHEVRO-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL_W0QQitemZ220528966700QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588cfc2c

Edit:
can someone authenticate this one as well? the leather looks good on first glance but i feel i should ask for more pictures just to be sure. perhaps someone more familiar with givenchy bags can suggest what exactly i should ask for pics of? thanks again! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Authentic-Large-Satchel_W0QQitemZ280440062346QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b87c18a


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies, Can you take a look at this one please? Its not a Nightingale, hope its Ok to verify. The seller is superb so I am really just looking to verify. THX

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120506378770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## sunnibunni

sunnibunni said:


> hello all!
> 
> wondering if this is authentic or not as i'm not familiar with what to look for on givenchy bags (i'm a bbag girl). tia!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33588cfc2c
> 
> Edit:
> can someone authenticate this one as well? the leather looks good on first glance but i feel i should ask for more pictures just to be sure. perhaps someone more familiar with givenchy bags can suggest what exactly i should ask for pics of? thanks again!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414b87c18a



i did some research and realized the first one is fake based on the bottom. i'm still wondering about the second one.


----------



## keziah

randr21 said:


> I wouldnt bid on this one without more pics...something is off about it.


 
Thank you.
The seller didn't show me another pictures so I let it go.


----------



## annalove

I would like to buy this bag from a friend's friend overseas but I am not sure if it is authentic. The seller told me that it doesn't come with a serial number in this bag so I am a bit suspicious. Could any expert help to authenticate this bag please? Thanks heaps.
Here's the link of some pictures of this bag
http://s977.photobucket.com/albums/ae260/gailmeimei/Givenchy/


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## randr21

read posts #587 & 589 in the thread *queen.asli *posted above.  feedback is posted on the same bag in question.


----------



## randr21

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello ladies, Can you take a look at this one please? Its not a Nightingale, hope its Ok to verify. The seller is superb so I am really just looking to verify. THX
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120506378770&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
i'm not that familiar with this bag, but i think it's the sac or sacca style.  it looks good so far, but the dangling things are kinda distracting.  the fact that the seller has money back guarantee is nice...not sure if you're the winner since bidding ended.


----------



## randr21

sunnibunni said:


> i did some research and realized the first one is fake based on the bottom. i'm still wondering about the second one.


 
yeah, the first one is a bad fake...glad you figured it out.

as for the second one, the leather and stamped logo look ok, and same goes for the lining, but can you ask for more closeup pics of the hardware like the clasp for the strap with the logo and the leather zipper?  also, what about a pic for the serial number?


----------



## disturbedgirl

Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale?  I thought all Nightingales had two main zippers and this bag only has one.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## randr21

disturbedgirl said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale?  I thought all Nightingales had two main zippers and this bag only has one.  Thanks for the help!



this is authentic...and not all nightingales have two zippers on the shoulder strap.  IIRC, the very early ones didn't.


----------



## Twinklette

^^agreed -- and that Nightingale is beautiful, 100% authentic!


----------



## disturbedgirl

^^^Thank you both so much!! I get nervous with all the fake Givenchy out there.


----------



## ricomb

Hi. I hope someone can help me with this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Brown-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad5eb16be


----------



## christina.

Hi, 

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-LARGE...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d767563#ht_500wt_1182

Thank you


----------



## kimberlywyn




----------



## for.gisele

*Does anyone know if Chloe brang out a Silverado in beige/pink and pale blue with only the Satin whip stitching instead of the leather whip stitching? Urgently need this authenticated as time is running out (on ebay aus). Please help! *

*Item Name: Chloe medium blush/pink silverado handbag*
*Item Number: 120510785883*
*Seller: *
*girlymm31* 
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120510785883&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

*Please take a look it has 9hrs left of the auction..... very unsure but the owner is certain that this is authentic.*


----------



## for.gisele

*Hi does anyone know if Chloe brought out a Silverado in blush pink and baby blue with Satin whip stitching maybe 4-5yrs ago? Perhaps this was before they had introduced the leather whip stitching.*
*
Urgently need to get this bag authenticated on Ebay, very unsure of its' authenticity but seller stands by their word.

Item Name: Authentic Chloe medium blush/pink silverado handbag
Item Number: 120510785883
Seller: girlymm31
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120510785883&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Please take a LOOk if your a Chloe expert as I think this is a tricky one! Only 9hrs left of auction. Please help!*


----------



## thithi

try posting this in the chloe forum... they have their own auth thread.


----------



## Ellie Mae

OP... you have already posted this on the AUTH THIS CHLOE thread on the 31st http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/authenticate-this-chloe-523775-3.html#post13639262 post 998.  And Lescoy has advised that you needed additional photos of chloe heatstamp, inner zipper pull engraving and serial/date tag.  Post 1005.  Please reply to Lescoy's post in the ATC if you now have the additional photos needed for authentication.


----------



## Ellie Mae

OP... you have already posted this on the AUTH THIS CHLOE thread on the 31st http://forum.purseblog.com/chloe-shopping/authenticate-this-chloe-523775-3.html#post13639262 post 998.  And Lescoy has advised that you needed additional photos of chloe heatstamp, inner zipper pull engraving and serial/date tag.  Post 1005.  Please reply to Lescoys post in the ATC if you now have the additional photos needed for authentication.


----------



## for.gisele

New to this... thanks for your help!


----------



## Ellie Mae

You are welcome.  If you click the ATHENTICATE THIS THREADS above in the blue bar, you will find where to post AT questions for most major designers.  Any brands not found in that link can be posted here.


----------



## Kisa

christina. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-LARGE...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d767563#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thank you




Would love some opinions on this one as well!


----------



## randr21

ricomb said:


> Hi. I hope someone can help me with this.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Brown-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5ad5eb16be


 
This looks quite authentic to me, even though I am not that familiar with vintage givenchy bags.  The compartment, snake leather, nameplate, all look good.  it's actually pretty beautiful, and what a price.  hope you were the winner.


----------



## randr21

christina. said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-LARGE...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d767563#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> Thank you


 
the leather looks just ok...but kind of "dead" and lifeless, like where's the luster?  also, is it me or does the stamped logo on the leather and on the hardware look funky? maybe the picture is kinda fuzzy or what, but i dont see the symmetry and clean edges i usually see?

i mean, take a look at the pic that we authenticated earlier on page 41 of this thread for disturbedgirl.







now compare with this one attached. looks off.






*twink*, maybe you can chime in here...personally, i wouldnt bid on it.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^ im confused. Which photo looks off to you, The top grainy photo or the bottom one?
which photo is an authentic nightingale?


----------



## CreamPuffer

I really want this bag and I was planning on going to pick it up from Nordies but stumbled across someone who was selling one for cheaper.  The issue of course is that I have no idea if it is authentic and I really can't tell the difference.  I'm sorry.  I would really appreciate any help I can get.  Thank you.


----------



## love2shop_26

Pls post again on the right thread:  http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-42.html


----------



## CreamPuffer

I really want this bag and I was planning on going to pick it up from Nordies but stumbled across someone who was selling one for cheaper. The issue of course is that I have no idea if it is authentic and I really can't tell the difference. I'm sorry. I would really appreciate any help I can get. Thank you.


----------



## CreamPuffer

I am sorry I didn't know I needed to post it there but I just did.  Thank you.


----------



## Beachedboy

www.my99shop.com

They seem to have a neverending supply of discontinued poppy purses new with tags.  I was told to be suspicious of sites that have tons of such purses.  Is something fishy going on?  They also have an ebay site.


----------



## love2shop_26

They're an ebay seller but they don't seem to have their own pictures.  Everything's a stock picture so who knows what you're actually getting.  If they're willing to provide their own pictures then it'll be easier to authenticate


----------



## Beachedboy

I have a friend who bought a bag from them with a defective zipper.  After careful examination of the inner stitches, the stitching did not appear to be dead on straight as the pros say Coach manufacture their bags with perfect stitching.  Shouldn't defective zippers and unstraight stitching be a sign of a knockoff?  Other than that, the bag looked real as could be.  Even came with a Macy's sticker on top of the Coach bag, but I'm sure that could be faked too.  I just question how a site like this can sell hundreds of the same discontinued purse, when no one else has a few to sell.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Beachedboy said:


> I have a friend who bought a bag from them with a defective zipper. After careful examination of the inner stitches, the stitching did not appear to be dead on straight as the pros say Coach manufacture their bags with perfect stitching. Shouldn't defective zippers and unstraight stitching be a sign of a knockoff? Other than that, the bag looked real as could be. Even came with a Macy's sticker on top of the Coach bag, but I'm sure that could be faked too. I just question how a site like this can sell hundreds of the same discontinued purse, when no one else has a few to sell.


 
does not belong in this thread


----------



## kimberlywyn

can anyone help me with the purse i posted on page 41? I got it off ebay but if it's not auth i want to get my money back  i need to know asap, thanks for any help!


----------



## kiabear3

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Gladia...men_s_Shoes?hash=item414b3cb372#ht_500wt_1182

Can anyone authenticate these shoes?  I know they are asking higher than retail price but I can't find them anywhere else.  TIA.


----------



## Twinklette

*Creampuffer*  I do not believe this to be authentic...I would buy from Nordies!



CreamPuffer said:


> I really want this bag and I was planning on going to pick it up from Nordies but stumbled across someone who was selling one for cheaper. The issue of course is that I have no idea if it is authentic and I really can't tell the difference. I'm sorry. I would really appreciate any help I can get. Thank you.


----------



## Twinklette

*Randr21* yes, I'm w/you. I would *not* bid on this.  It's definitely not right.



randr21 said:


> the leather looks just ok...but kind of "dead" and lifeless, like where's the luster? also, is it me or does the stamped logo on the leather and on the hardware look funky? maybe the picture is kinda fuzzy or what, but i dont see the symmetry and clean edges i usually see?
> 
> i mean, take a look at the pic that we authenticated earlier on page 41 of this thread for disturbedgirl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now compare with this one attached. looks off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *twink*, maybe you can chime in here...personally, i wouldnt bid on it.


----------



## Twinklette

*Kimberlywyn* this doesn't look right to me - I personally would pass on it - but maybe Rand will chime in w/her thoughts to confirm?



kimberlywyn said:


>


----------



## randr21

*Kimberlywyn * - I would not bid on this, the stamped logo and that overall area is a dead giveaway.

*Creampuffer * - This is not authentic.  The Givenchy lettering on the dust bag is not that narrow, the stitching is off around the inside zipper and the leather looks fake in the shoulder strap.


----------



## sweetpea7189

Can someone authenticate this givenchy nightingale for me, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9d9088b2#ht_1132wt_1110


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## amber2

ITEM: GIVENCHY BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE BAG
SELLER: krulisuk 
ITEM NUMBER:230419725825 
LINK:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-BLAC...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item35a615fe01

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## maps

I am not really familiar with these, so any help is appreciated. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Metallic-Plum-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f04a00c0

name: Metallic Plum Givenchy Clutch - New -Retail $595 Lim Ed
seller: missesroby8w3k
item #: 300384125120


----------



## Twinklette

*amber2 *I do not believe this to be authentic...



amber2 said:


> ITEM: GIVENCHY BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE BAG
> SELLER: krulisuk
> ITEM NUMBER:230419725825
> LINK:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-BLAC...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item35a615fe01
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Twinklette

this link doesn't work?



queen.asli said:


> please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## Twinklette

*sweetpea* this looks off to me - auction ended, not sure if you bid?



sweetpea7189 said:


> Can someone authenticate this givenchy nightingale for me, thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9d9088b2#ht_1132wt_1110


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> *amber2 *I do not believe this to be authentic...


 
I agree


----------



## randr21

maps said:


> I am not really familiar with these, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Metallic-Plum-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f04a00c0
> 
> name: Metallic Plum Givenchy Clutch - New -Retail $595 Lim Ed
> seller: missesroby8w3k
> item #: 300384125120


 
Need pics of closeups...logo, stitching, etc.


----------



## randr21

sweetpea7189 said:


> Can someone authenticate this givenchy nightingale for me, thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9d9088b2#ht_1132wt_1110


 
fake, hope you didn't win this.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

This seller has listed and pulled this same nightingale at least 3 times, and now they have removed authentic from the entire listing...ladies is this a fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320471571415&_trksid=p2759.l1259


----------



## randr21

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> This seller has listed and pulled this same nightingale at least 3 times, and now they have removed authentic from the entire listing...ladies is this a fake?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320471571415&_trksid=p2759.l1259


 
I wouldn't bid on it.


----------



## maps

randr21 said:


> Need pics of closeups...logo, stitching, etc.



I asked, but she replied that she cannot get any pictures because she can't take any [???] and is not very experienced with listing, yet guarantees it to be authentic... um, I can't be sure, but that's pretty suspicious.


----------



## snowballkitten

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-LARGE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d981bd7
and this one too,

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33590d4a9a

Thks u so much,
K.


----------



## Twinklette

red flag - do not bid....



maps said:


> I asked, but she replied that she cannot get any pictures because she can't take any [???] and is not very experienced with listing, yet guarantees it to be authentic... um, I can't be sure, but that's pretty suspicious.


----------



## Twinklette

*snowballkitten* I don't believe either of these to be authentic....



snowballkitten said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-LARGE-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d981bd7
> and this one too,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item33590d4a9a
> 
> Thks u so much,
> K.


----------



## nicole2730

randr21 said:


> I wouldn't bid on it.



but is it a fake? here's the auction again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-LARGE-...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d981bd7#ht_500wt_1168


----------



## randr21

nicole2730 said:


> but is it a fake? here's the auction again:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-LARGE-...WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9d981bd7#ht_500wt_1168



yes


----------



## kimberlywyn

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Givenc...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c0f55adc2

thanks in advance!


----------



## maria-mixalis

Twinklette said:


> *amber2 *I do not believe this to be authentic...


 Hi,I bought this bag..I thought that it was authentic..It is fake??


----------



## Twinklette

^^yes, so sorry but it's definitely fake.


----------



## maria-mixalis

Twinklette said:


> ^^yes, so sorry but it's definitely fake.


 
I am so sad..When i will receive it,i will return it..I paid 510euro with shipping..I hate those who sell fake and they have the bags so expensive!!


----------



## bliss mine

*Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy....






















Thanks in advance.
*


----------



## maria-mixalis

Please authenticate this givenchy nightingale..thank you!!


----------



## maria-mixalis

More pics..Please help me!!It is authentic??thank you


----------



## maria-mixalis

Please authenticate!!^^..
I will ask refund,if it is not authentic..


----------



## maria-mixalis

*Hello,*
*Can anyone help me if it is authentic or not??*


----------



## maria-mixalis

*Some more pics...*


----------



## randr21

maria-mixalis said:


> Please authenticate!!^^..
> I will ask refund,if it is not authentic..


 
Not authentic.


----------



## twoodcc

i gotta a black copy of givenchy.. got it from china its not original... but its look xactly the same....


----------



## ckpp

Hi this givenchy medium nightingale is on sale at ebay. please authenticate this bag.
thanks
http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Leathe...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9dee9399#ht_3103wt_1167


----------



## queen.asli

please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## Twinklette

This is fake........



ckpp said:


> Hi this givenchy medium nightingale is on sale at ebay. please authenticate this bag.
> thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Leathe...H_Handbags?hash=item4a9dee9399#ht_3103wt_1167


----------



## Twinklette

Your link didn't work?  Beautiful GSD in your avatar - I have one too, an all black girl named Minna..........gotta love GSDs 



queen.asli said:


> please http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## queen.asli

Twinklette said:


> Your link didn't work?



I just try the link again and it did work for me 



> Beautiful GSD in your avatar - I have one too, an all black girl named Minna..........gotta love GSDs


Yes, a GSD are a beautiful and lovely dog, my dog's name is queeni


----------



## An4

hello ladies, any chance this is auth? it ends in less than 24 hrs. I asked for additional pics 

item: givenchy nightingale black
seller: saline.sato
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330395700365

additional pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THANK YOU!


----------



## Twinklette

I do not believe this to be authentic....



An4 said:


> hello ladies, any chance this is auth? it ends in less than 24 hrs. I asked for additional pics
> 
> item: givenchy nightingale black
> seller: saline.sato
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330395700365
> 
> additional pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


----------



## Twinklette

I can't get it to work - can you put in the ebay link directly instead?



queen.asli said:


> I just try the link again and it did work for me
> 
> 
> Yes, a GSD are a beautiful and lovely dog, my dog's name is queeni


----------



## An4

Twinklette said:


> I do not believe this to be authentic....



thank you, it seems all of them on ebay are fake. it's a shame.


----------



## randr21

*An4 *- the above nightingale you asked about is a fake.


----------



## An4

randr21 said:


> *An4 *- the above nightingale you asked about is a fake.



thank you!  

the SA at givenchy told me that nightingales never go on sale, is that true? I remember seeing one at a reduced price at that store (it was reduced for about 200$, not much but it would help).


----------



## ckpp

Please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale on Ebay PLEASE~
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Mediu...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c52c500a2#ht_724wt_1167


----------



## queen.asli

same link as in your last post http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html


----------



## novalemon

This one already ended but I'm interested in knowing if my gut instinct is correct:  Is this Nightingale Authentic?  Please enlighten!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367203490&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much knowledgeable ladies!


----------



## Twinklette

fake - glad you didn't bid 



novalemon said:


> This one already ended but I'm interested in knowing if my gut instinct is correct: Is this Nightingale Authentic? Please enlighten!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190367203490&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much knowledgeable ladies!


----------



## Twinklette

*Randr21* what are your thoughts on this one?  I believe it's auth but want a 2nd opinion...thank you! 

Has anyone seen the crackled leather in person - how is it compared to the normal leather?  It looks almost patent?  Will it work with casual/dress?


----------



## randr21

twink - the pics are not super clear of the leather, but it seems ok.  my only concern is why the stamped logo so close to the handle outline?  is it because it looks like a small size and maybe b/c it's the cracked leather?  i've never seen it in irl either, but it looks a little glazed, so as not to flake off when you handle it over a long period?


----------



## Twinklette

Rand thank you!  I've never seen the crackle IRL either - so I'm taking my chances.  Not sure about the stamped logo and outline - she sent me a copy of the receipt, bought it in Paris (3 of them actually - a sample sale).  She paid only 290 euros for each (which is about $500USD omg).  I'm going to ask her to retake pics of the stamped logo/handle deal and post them here 



randr21 said:


> twink - the pics are not super clear of the leather, but it seems ok. my only concern is why the stamped logo so close to the handle outline? is it because it looks like a small size and maybe b/c it's the cracked leather? i've never seen it in irl either, but it looks a little glazed, so as not to flake off when you handle it over a long period?


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> Rand thank you! I've never seen the crackle IRL either - so I'm taking my chances. Not sure about the stamped logo and outline - she sent me a copy of the receipt, bought it in Paris (3 of them actually - a sample sale). She paid only 290 euros for each (which is about $500USD omg). I'm going to ask her to retake pics of the stamped logo/handle deal and post them here


 
I think that's a good idea to some other pics of the stamped logo/handle area.  Also, if she bought 3, does she still have all 3?  It might be worthwhile to have her take pics of all 3's stamped logo area for comparison.


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hi folks, i need inputs and help here as i regretted selling mine...sigh! Silly of me.  I know some pics are not clear enough and i'm asking the seller to email me pics and will post it later.  Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250568196198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Name: *Givenchy Black Nightingale Handbag Mint Condition*
Seller: milas_finds
Item #: 250568196198


----------



## RedDuchess

Please help ladies, thanks in advance
auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9548.jpg
auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9551.jpg
auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9552.jpg
auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9555.jpg


----------



## randr21

Celia_Hish said:


> Hi folks, i need inputs and help here as i regretted selling mine...sigh! Silly of me. I know some pics are not clear enough and i'm asking the seller to email me pics and will post it later. Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250568196198&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Name: *Givenchy Black Nightingale Handbag Mint Condition*
> Seller: milas_finds
> Item #: 250568196198


 
this is not authentic.


----------



## randr21

RedDuchess said:


> Please help ladies, thanks in advance
> auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9548.jpg
> auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9551.jpg
> auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9552.jpg
> auctionboutique.com/usersdirs/14746//GIVENCHY%20PATENT%20BAG/img_9555.jpg


 
Not authentic


----------



## RedDuchess

randr21 said:


> Not authentic


 
Thanx


----------



## novalemon

Here's another one: Looks good to me but my only red flag is the Hong Kong location of the seller.  Let me know what you think!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efc859123

Also, do any of you ladies know if/where there is a store/online store that ships to the US and has sales on the Givenchy Nightingale?  I'd love to know if it EVER goes on sale or if there's any way to ever get a deal on it from a certified retailer as opposed to stalking the rare and occasional authentic one on re-sale sights?  Nordstroms?  Aloha Rag?  Barneys?  Do they ever put the Nightingale on sale/have discounts?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Twinklette

this auction looks good 

as for resale - I don't think Nightingales ever go on sale...I have seen some sample sale bags, that's all though.



novalemon said:


> Here's another one: Looks good to me but my only red flag is the Hong Kong location of the seller. Let me know what you think!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efc859123
> 
> Also, do any of you ladies know if/where there is a store/online store that ships to the US and has sales on the Givenchy Nightingale? I'd love to know if it EVER goes on sale or if there's any way to ever get a deal on it from a certified retailer as opposed to stalking the rare and occasional authentic one on re-sale sights? Nordstroms? Aloha Rag? Barneys? Do they ever put the Nightingale on sale/have discounts?
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## jayge

Is it possible that an older Nightingale does not have the Givenchy logo etched into the handles? I saw one in a very reputable local consignment store that had the tag, serial number, and logo on the hardware but none on the straps. 

I just went through the whole thread but saw no "historical" info. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

Well I posted about this in November and ended up buying it. I found this picture on the consignment store's website recently. Does it look real? Hope so!!


----------



## sarag505

Hi, I'm not too familiar with Givenchy..could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1852973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_757wt_914


----------



## bliss mine

*Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy....please please....
Sorry to disturb again..
**
Item Name: (I don't know)
Item Number: -
Seller ID:Secondhand Shop in Thailand
*
* 




















Thanks so much..*


----------



## mandy86

hi, plz help me auth this ~~:okay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230435020168


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



mandy86 said:


> hi, plz help me auth this ~~:okay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=230435020168


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



sarag505 said:


> Hi, I'm not too familiar with Givenchy..could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1852973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_757wt_914


----------



## laurineg

Hi! I'm not too good/familiar with Givenchy bags... Could any of you ladies help with this Nightingale?
Thanks! I appreciate it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320486329714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## TheLioness

hello i have a Givenchy Nightingale Corset in black leather..the medium size.
I ordered it back in Nov 09, from Barney's NewYork. I like it but it is really heavy and especially when you put your stuff in it. I am trying to get it off of my hands, lol..i is gorgeous though!


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see more pics - of GG logo on handles, of GG logo on metal piece on shoulder strap, of interior stamped leather tag (front and back) and Givenchy label on inside of purse near zipper pocket.............



laurineg said:


> Hi! I'm not too good/familiar with Givenchy bags... Could any of you ladies help with this Nightingale?
> Thanks! I appreciate it!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320486329714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kaja-363

Hi everybody... I am new so please help... is this one real? I am so keen to get it)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320486329714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## kaja-363

I have just realized the previous post is for the same bag....
she didn't provide me with serial number and where she baught it though....


----------



## laurineg

Ok, so I requested some more pics from the seller (the ones you mentioned above, Twinklette) and she posted more... but none of the interior!
I don't know if it's worth prodding her anymore...
What do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320486329714&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## charmedjasmino

Hi, please help authenticate:

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3290_0016.jpg 

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3280_0025.jpg 

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3289_0017.jpg 

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3285_0020.jpg 

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3291_0015.jpg 

http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3283_0022.jpg 


TIA!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Can you authenticate this bag and if it is fake report. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Handba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04c3b3e7

This seller list fake Alexander Wang bags from China and now listing Givenchy bags. It's so weird, all the fake bags have broken zippers she has repaired.


----------



## Twinklette

Listing ended sorry   but I wouldn't bid regardless unless pics of the interior are posted....especially the interior leather tag!



laurineg said:


> Ok, so I requested some more pics from the seller (the ones you mentioned above, Twinklette) and she posted more... but none of the interior!
> I don't know if it's worth prodding her anymore...
> What do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320486329714&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

I do not believe this to be authentic.......



charmedjasmino said:


> Hi, please help authenticate:
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3290_0016.jpg
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3280_0025.jpg
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3289_0017.jpg
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3285_0020.jpg
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3291_0015.jpg
> 
> http://app3.sellersourcebook.com/users/74783/cimg3283_0022.jpg
> 
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## Twinklette

This is not authentic.....



boxermomof2 said:


> Can you authenticate this bag and if it is fake report.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Handba...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04c3b3e7
> 
> This seller list fake Alexander Wang bags from China and now listing Givenchy bags. It's so weird, all the fake bags have broken zippers she has repaired.


----------



## sues

Hi there, I should have posted this ages ago to get some feedback. I ended up getting this bag off ebay but it hasn't arrived yet. The seller sells a lot of high end stuff and has excellent feedback. She has been a wonderful communicator. I tend to trust her. She does acknowledge that the bag is not an elschia one, although it's a similar style. The serial # inside the bag is SL0037. The leather of the bag is italian, however, as with a lot of Givenchy's it was apparently assembled in china. This info is consistent with what I know about givenchy. Please see the following link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250561322439&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I'd appreciate any feedback regarding authenticity or the actual name of this bag... thank u so much


----------



## laurineg

Need your help again ladies! The bidding has started so low on this Nightingale.. and there is no reserve.. which makes me worry. What do you think?

Thanks again!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedb471d0


----------



## charmedjasmino

Oh no, are you absolutely certain??  It's already getting shipped to my house--what makes you suspect it, just in case I need to start an eBay appeal...



Twinklette said:


> I do not believe this to be authentic.......


----------



## Twinklette

several things concern me...did you buy this off ebay?  If so please provide the link so I can look at it further -



charmedjasmino said:


> Oh no, are you absolutely certain?? It's already getting shipped to my house--what makes you suspect it, just in case I need to start an eBay appeal...


----------



## Twinklette

I'm leaning toward authentic on this, but would like to know what the # is on the interior tag...I can see it's MA but can't read the rest.  Never seen this color before either - but most everything looks correct to me.  Maybe *Rand* can chime in on this one.........




laurineg said:


> Need your help again ladies! The bidding has started so low on this Nightingale.. and there is no reserve.. which makes me worry. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedb471d0


----------



## ttzh81

Hi hi , 

would love it if someone could help me authenticate this givenchy bag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150416212537&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks!


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi there, there's a sticky Givenchy Authentication thread just above here, it's best to post there: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html

Add more info like this:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

Good luck.


----------



## sues

sues said:


> Hi there, I should have posted this ages ago to get some feedback. I ended up getting this bag off ebay but it hasn't arrived yet. The seller sells a lot of high end stuff and has excellent feedback. She has been a wonderful communicator. I tend to trust her. She does acknowledge that the bag is not an elschia one, although it's a similar style. The serial # inside the bag is SL0037. The leather of the bag is italian, however, as with a lot of Givenchy's it was apparently assembled in china. This info is consistent with what I know about givenchy. Please see the following link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250561322439&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback regarding authenticity or the actual name of this bag... thank u so much


 

In regards to the above, let me just add the I got the bag and it seems quality enough, but the tag says this:

Designed by 
 GIVENCHY
   PARIS
SLOOO7

And on the back of the tag it says Made in China. 

Is this not weird? Do other tags of authentic bags have this????


----------



## *sofia*

Hi sweet ladies!
Can you please help me out with this one. Real or not? Plenty of thanks in advance.

Item name:    Givenchy Messenger WRINKLED Black LEATHER TOTE BAG!
Item no:        150416212537
Seller's name: luciam8
Link:             http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Mess...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305814239


----------



## Camilla124

Hi ladies,

Do you think this is authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d442ffe


----------



## Twinklette

that code isn't right........and there is no Made in China on the back of the tag on authentic ones.  I believe you have a fake 



sues said:


> In regards to the above, let me just add the I got the bag and it seems quality enough, but the tag says this:
> 
> Designed by
> GIVENCHY
> PARIS
> SLOOO7
> 
> And on the back of the tag it says Made in China.
> 
> Is this not weird? Do other tags of authentic bags have this????


----------



## Twinklette

I'm not familiar with this style to authenticate, so sorry!



*sofia* said:


> Hi sweet ladies!
> Can you please help me out with this one. Real or not? Plenty of thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Messenger WRINKLED Black LEATHER TOTE BAG!
> Item no: 150416212537
> Seller's name: luciam8
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Mess...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305814239


----------



## Twinklette

There is no picture of the serial # on the inside leather tag, but I have my doubts on this.



Camilla124 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Do you think this is authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d442ffe


----------



## *sofia*

Twinklette said:


> I'm not familiar with this style to authenticate, so sorry!



No worries, thanks for your time anyway!


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> I'm leaning toward authentic on this, but would like to know what the # is on the interior tag...I can see it's MA but can't read the rest.  Never seen this color before either - but most everything looks correct to me.  Maybe *Rand* can chime in on this one.........



Authentic, love patent leathered nightingales


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> that code isn't right........and there is no Made in China on the back of the tag on authentic ones.  I believe you have a fake



I've never known Givenchy to make bags in China and I've never seen this style of bag before.  is it vintage?  what season is it from?


----------



## randr21

*sofia* said:


> Hi sweet ladies!
> Can you please help me out with this one. Real or not? Plenty of thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name:    Givenchy Messenger WRINKLED Black LEATHER TOTE BAG!
> Item no:        150416212537
> Seller's name: luciam8
> Link:             http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Mess...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305814239



I dont think this is real, the zipper, leather, stitching all look off.


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> There is no picture of the serial # on the inside leather tag, but I have my doubts on this.



I agree with Twink, and I think this was authenticated before?  In any case, not real.


----------



## *sofia*

randr21 said:


> I dont think this is real, the zipper, leather, stitching all look off.



Oh dear. Well, no harm done. Thanks a million!


----------



## julianodbrant

*Item:* Givenchy bag
*Link:* http://www.tradera.com/GIVENCHY-HANDVASKA-AKTA-SKINN-MODE-TREND-RETRO-VINTAGE--auktion_107893356
*Seller:* Achete
*Comment:* The auction is on Swedish Ebay. It says " I am selling a genuine Givenchy bag in genuine leather. Black! Measures: Lenght 22 cm, height 27 cm, bottom 19cm x 18cm. Small metallic studs underneath the bag. The bag is in mint condition". Please help me authenticate, thank you!


----------



## sues

Twinklette said:


> that code isn't right........and there is no Made in China on the back of the tag on authentic ones. I believe you have a fake


 
Thanks for your feedback. I phoned someone at Givenchy Paris and sent her pics of the bag, details of the code etc. and she seems to think that the bag is from Winter '09. She said that some of their bags are assembled in China but yeah, I am not aware of any Made in China's on the back of tags. However, seller said it was from a Neiman's Outlet place. Who knows... :wondering


----------



## Twinklette

Is there any way you could bring it in to them to have them check it out?  Did she say there would be "made in china" on the tag though...I've yet to see that so that's why I question, not say that it can't be so though.  



sues said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I phoned someone at Givenchy Paris and sent her pics of the bag, details of the code etc. and she seems to think that the bag is from Winter '09. She said that some of their bags are assembled in China but yeah, I am not aware of any Made in China's on the back of tags. However, seller said it was from a Neiman's Outlet place. Who knows... :wondering


----------



## sues

Twinklette said:


> Is there any way you could bring it in to them to have them check it out? Did she say there would be "made in china" on the tag though...I've yet to see that so that's why I question, not say that it can't be so though.


 
Next time I am near a Givenchy boutique I will bring it in, but have no idea when that will be as I'm in Oz and not near anywhere that central. The Givenchy lady didn't deny that some bags might have made in china on them but she didn't address the query specifically either. I tried sending pics of the bag to a place that sells Givenchy in Hawaii and they said they hadn't seen that style before but they had only been selling for a few seasons. Maybe the European and US stock is different. Not sure. But I do really like the bag - the leather is lush and all the hardware is engraved. The bag is heavy and smooshy and is not nearly as stiff looking as it is in the pics. I ended up getting a lower price on the bag anyway because it was advertised as BNWT and although it came with a Givenchy non-attached booklet & dust bag, there were no tags - like from Neimans or Barneys or whatever. So I asked the seller for a lower price. Oddly enough the seller sells and buys high end stuff worth a lot of $ (like balenciaga and balmain) for big bucks (+ $800) and her feedback is all positive. She was understanding about how I questioned the authenticity given that no tags were attached and so forth. She even said I could return the bag and she would refund all postage costs etc. if I wasn't happy.


----------



## misspakie

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140386155598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hi Everyone! Can you help out with this one? It's on ebay now and I want to bid on it! I've only seen the silver studs. Hope someone can help!


----------



## Vidalita

maps said:


> I am not really familiar with these, so any help is appreciated.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Metallic-Plum-G...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f04a00c0
> 
> name: Metallic Plum Givenchy Clutch - New -Retail $595 Lim Ed
> seller: missesroby8w3k
> item #: 300384125120


i actually won this exact item on ebay from the same seller, and received it today...with no prior knowledge of this thread at all! so weird!

anyway, the bag absolutely IS authentic. i had no questions about it in the first place since i remember seeing this bag in barneys a couple seasons back..... it's beautiful in real life!


----------



## sukeypen

HI GIRLS! I'M A NEWBIE HERE...BUT A BIG FAN OF PURSEBLOG HAVE A QUESTION FOR THE EXPERTS OF GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALES WHICH HAS BEEN TROUBLING ME FOR QUITE A WHILE...

A FRIEND OF MINE OWNS A GIVENCHY(CALFSKIN) NIGHTINGALE AND IT CLOSES WITH ONE ZIPPER PULL...
DO NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN BAGS HAVE ONE ZIPPER PULL(NOT ON THE SHOULDER STRAP) OR TWO? 
I MEAN WHERE THE BAG CLOSES AND OPENS ON TOP

ANXIOUSLY WAITING FOR YOUR ANSWER...


----------



## jellybebe

Is this authentic? I've been looking for a medium black Nightingale for a while and this one seems decently priced, if authentic.Thanks so much in advance! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Mediu...IC&otn=10&po=&ps=63&clkid=8187712788167080560


----------



## randr21

julianodbrant said:


> *Item:* Givenchy bag
> *Link:* http://www.tradera.com/GIVENCHY-HANDVASKA-AKTA-SKINN-MODE-TREND-RETRO-VINTAGE--auktion_107893356
> *Seller:* Achete
> *Comment:* The auction is on Swedish Ebay. It says " I am selling a genuine Givenchy bag in genuine leather. Black! Measures: Lenght 22 cm, height 27 cm, bottom 19cm x 18cm. Small metallic studs underneath the bag. The bag is in mint condition". Please help me authenticate, thank you!



not familiar with this style at all, sorry...and the givenchy logo pic is blurry.


----------



## randr21

misspakie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140386155598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hi Everyone! Can you help out with this one? It's on ebay now and I want to bid on it! I've only seen the silver studs. Hope someone can help!



i think this one looks good.  never saw a studded nightingale in fabric before but i'm going by the stamped logo handles and the logo on the hardware...


----------



## randr21

sukeypen said:


> HI GIRLS! I'M A NEWBIE HERE...BUT A BIG FAN OF PURSEBLOG HAVE A QUESTION FOR THE EXPERTS OF GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALES WHICH HAS BEEN TROUBLING ME FOR QUITE A WHILE...
> 
> A FRIEND OF MINE OWNS A GIVENCHY(CALFSKIN) NIGHTINGALE AND IT CLOSES WITH ONE ZIPPER PULL...
> DO NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN BAGS HAVE ONE ZIPPER PULL(NOT ON THE SHOULDER STRAP) OR TWO?
> I MEAN WHERE THE BAG CLOSES AND OPENS ON TOP
> 
> ANXIOUSLY WAITING FOR YOUR ANSWER...



i believe the original nightingales only had one zipper...


----------



## randr21

jellybebe said:


> Is this authentic? I've been looking for a medium black Nightingale for a while and this one seems decently priced, if authentic.Thanks so much in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Mediu...IC&otn=10&po=&ps=63&clkid=8187712788167080560



hmm, i keep seeing this listing on this thread.  not authentic.


----------



## Stormyc

Hi

I hope I am using the correct format for you ladies, I have searched this site high and low for advice on Vivienne Westwood and found none, so I please ask for your expertise!

item: AUTHENTIC VIVIENNE WESTWOOD ORB MINI BAG
seller: punknuggets2
item no: 140384630355
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Although this lady has sold many other authentic items, this one I am REALLY unsure of. The inside label is squint, and the chain and kissing clasp are very cheap and tarnished metal,  any advice you could give I would be very grateful for..

TIA


----------



## misspakie

randr21 said:


> i think this one looks good.  never saw a studded nightingale in fabric before but i'm going by the stamped logo handles and the logo on the hardware...




Thanks for your help!!


----------



## sukeypen

A FRIEND OF MINE OWNS A GIVENCHY(CALFSKIN) NIGHTINGALE AND IT CLOSES WITH ONE ZIPPER PULL...
DO NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN BAGS HAVE ONE ZIPPER PULL(NOT ON THE SHOULDER STRAP) OR TWO? 
I MEAN WHERE THE BAG CLOSES AND OPENS ON TOP



randr21 said:


> i believe the original nightingales only had one zipper...


 
Thanks  for your reply randr21   !!
Are you sure about that? I mean now they all have two zippers like the one in the picture...Do you have a nightingale with one zipper? Can you show me some pictures of it ? If anyone else knows something about the zipper thing please enlighten me...Thanks kisses!


----------



## marwa

can anyone tell me about that Givenchy bag is it Authentic and the name
 it looks good






thanx


----------



## randr21

sukeypen said:


> A FRIEND OF MINE OWNS A GIVENCHY(CALFSKIN) NIGHTINGALE AND IT CLOSES WITH ONE ZIPPER PULL...
> DO NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN BAGS HAVE ONE ZIPPER PULL(NOT ON THE SHOULDER STRAP) OR TWO?
> I MEAN WHERE THE BAG CLOSES AND OPENS ON TOP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  for your reply randr21   !!
> Are you sure about that? I mean now they all have two zippers like the one in the picture...Do you have a nightingale with one zipper? Can you show me some pictures of it ? If anyone else knows something about the zipper thing please enlighten me...Thanks kisses!



don't have a pic but I know this for a fact b/c my sis has the original one and it only has 1 zipper.


----------



## sukeypen

randr21 said:


> don't have a pic but I know this for a fact b/c my sis has the original one and it only has 1 zipper.


 
Thank you so much for your help and information!:salute:


----------



## charmedjasmino

Twinklette said:


> several things concern me...did you buy this off ebay?  If so please provide the link so I can look at it further -



Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120529493387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I'm providing my own pictures of the bag as well so please let me know what you all think...

http://picasaweb.google.com/1084317...?authkey=Gv1sRgCKLz573RuvLUCg&feat=directlink


----------



## dalloway04

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-GIV...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255939ebde

It looks good but am just not sure???

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Twinklette

Leather doesn't look right...zipper area and hardware look off too.  Rand can chime in here, but I don't believe this to be authentic.



charmedjasmino said:


> Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120529493387&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I'm providing my own pictures of the bag as well so please let me know what you all think...
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/1084317...?authkey=Gv1sRgCKLz573RuvLUCg&feat=directlink


----------



## Twinklette

I wouldn't bid on this - cracking on the handles of auth ones would be next to impossible to do on auth Givenchy nightingale handles.  They are very durable and would not crack like this after 10x of use, as the seller states they used it only 10x?  I don't believe this to be authentic.



dalloway04 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-GIV...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item255939ebde
> 
> It looks good but am just not sure???
> 
> THANK YOU!!!


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> Leather doesn't look right...zipper area and hardware look off too. Rand can chime in here, but I don't believe this to be authentic.


 
totally fake


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> I wouldn't bid on this - cracking on the handles of auth ones would be next to impossible to do on auth Givenchy nightingale handles. They are very durable and would not crack like this after 10x of use, as the seller states they used it only 10x? I don't believe this to be authentic.


 
i agree, the authenticity is dubious on this one.


----------



## dalloway04

Hi everyone? Does this look real to you?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-KHAKI-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5abf8f4f

TIA


----------



## randr21

dalloway04 said:


> Hi everyone? Does this look real to you?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-KHAKI-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5abf8f4f
> 
> TIA


 
i dont think the pics are clear enough b/c there are not many closeups, but my initial reaction is that the authenticity is highly dubious.  i've never seen this color, the handle stampled logo area looks really stiff and the shape looks off?  let's see if twinklette agrees.


----------



## Twinklette

Don't believe this to be authentic - handles look off, leather looks off....



randr21 said:


> i dont think the pics are clear enough b/c there are not many closeups, but my initial reaction is that the authenticity is highly dubious. i've never seen this color, the handle stampled logo area looks really stiff and the shape looks off? let's see if twinklette agrees.


----------



## atthis

Hi, folks!  Just discovered your forum and am grateful to no end!  I'm searching for the right Nightingale (large black calfskin, preferably, but I do like the patent also), and I'm shocked by the number of fakes everywhere.  Anyway, I know I'll return with possibilities in black soon, but what do you think of the following?     

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...06716&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1428wt_1052

Thanks very much!


----------



## atthis

Fake? :s


http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5326d1c2#ht_6877wt_826


----------



## Twinklette

I'm definitely leaning towards authentic on the tan patent one but would need to see the serial # on the leather tag up close....as for the black one, I'm not familiar enough with that particular style nightingale, so I'll leave that up to *randr* - she might have better thoughts on it 



atthis said:


> Fake? :s
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5326d1c2#ht_6877wt_826


----------



## tmorebags

Can someone help authenticate this for me? Thanks so much! TIA!

http://s719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/ohmygosh73/Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium/


----------



## FMHRach

What do you guys think of this one??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270544617462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tmorebags

Or this one? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130371706716#ht_1410wt_1021


----------



## atthis

Twinklette said:


> I'm definitely leaning towards authentic on the tan patent one but would need to see the serial # on the leather tag up close....as for the black one, I'm not familiar enough with that particular style nightingale, so I'll leave that up to *randr* - she might have better thoughts on it


 

Thank you!  I appreciate your input.  I'll try to get a close-up of the serial # on the tag.  Cheers!


----------



## Twinklette

fake.....



FMHRach said:


> What do you guys think of this one??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270544617462&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## tmorebags

atthis said:


> Fake? :s
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5326d1c2#ht_6877wt_826



Hey there! I posted about this seller's same tan patent bag!! I was also going to buy it. The seller had this auction for a "LARGE" bag and when I contacted her she also had a "MEDIUM" one that she was about to list. Did you happen to buy the "LARGE"? I'm wondering if you verified its authenticity because I'm dying to buy the MEDIUM size one. Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

atthis said:


> Fake? :s
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags?hash=item2c5326d1c2#ht_6877wt_826



This is authentic ... I have purchased items from this seller and they are authentic.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello, can anybody tell if this is authentic please?
Many thanks

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-NIgh...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item19baeb916e


----------



## astridgato

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270548326063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

could someone let me know if this purple Nightinagle is authentic? THank you!!


----------



## astridgato

Could someone authenticate this Nightinagle for me? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270548326063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

would love some help please!!


----------



## randr21

atthis said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your input. I'll try to get a close-up of the serial # on the tag. Cheers!


 
patent camel one is authentic.

the black chain wrapped one looks pretty good.


----------



## randr21

tmorebags said:


> Can someone help authenticate this for me? Thanks so much! TIA!
> 
> http://s719.photobucket.com/albums/ww198/ohmygosh73/Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium/


 
this is authentic. 




tmorebags said:


> Or this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130371706716#ht_1410wt_1021


 
already authenticated, it's real.



moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello, can anybody tell if this is authentic please?
> Many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-NIgh...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item19baeb916e


 
authentic...wow, there's usually more fakes than real ones here.



astridgato said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270548326063&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> could someone let me know if this purple Nightinagle is authentic? THank you!!


 
Not sure about this one, leaning towards authentic...twinklette?


----------



## kaja-363

Hi! Could you give me your opinion ladies on this one? It was very hard to capture with the camera as it is patent. Thank you so much for your help
http://picasaweb.google.hr/Renci363/GIVENCHY?feat=directlink


----------



## randr21

kaja-363 said:


> Hi! Could you give me your opinion ladies on this one? It was very hard to capture with the camera as it is patent. Thank you so much for your help
> http://picasaweb.google.hr/Renci363/GIVENCHY?feat=directlink



not authentic


----------



## kaja-363

randr21 said:


> not authentic


 
could you tell me why do you think so? I would try to return it if not authentic.


----------



## randr21

look at the handles, shape of the stamped logo area. if u compare it with a real one, see post where I reply to atthis, for thepatent camel, and click on her ebay listing, u will see that the outer shape is too wide.


----------



## kaja-363

Thank you Randr21.

I was comapring it to that beige one and the pink-greyish patent one that was up few pages ago. When I look at the close ups and the bag in person they look completely the same, even the small side stiches on the sides of the handles are placed just the same and the pockets in the interior. It has the same serial MA0038 as the pink-greyish one that was declared authentic. Maybe I did bad pics?
I just don't know what to think. The seller asures me she baught it at Barneys and that it is authentic. In any case I am meeting with friend of mine that has authentic one and we will compare it in person or maybe go by the Givenchy store. 

Am sorry for being a pain but since I got it I cannot sleep.


----------



## randr21

if you compare your pic to some i found on recent patent listings, you can see a subtle difference in the shape.

also, here's a very clear closeup of the handle, as well as other detailed pics of a real patent nightingale...

http://www.strictlypursonal.com/Givenchy/givenchy_large_beige_camel_patent_leather_nightingale_bag/

i mean, if not for that, and assuming the serial numbers are good (can't see your pics clearly for this), it looks good.  however, patent nightingales have this wrinkled/marbled effect on the leather too, which i can't see too clearly on a dark purple..but once again, look at the one in link above and you'll see what i mean.  hope i'm wrong, but if you compare it to your friends real one and it's good, then by all means, wear it in good health!


----------



## Jale2286

Hi, can somebody please authenticate this bag?  Thanks so much in advance!

Seller: terri4332  
Bag: Givenchy Maxi Nightingale
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GORGEOUS-GI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item5ad7d02000


----------



## saranga

http://www.rubylane.com/shops/yorkshirelane/item/660

can somebody authenticate this?? is the site reputable? is it like an ebay but for antiques? thank you very much


----------



## kaja-363

Thanks Randr21. I think it is fine. It took us 45 minutes yesterday to check every single detail (shape, measures, handles, stiches, inner pockets, zippers, strap...) and it ALL looks fine.She doesn't have the patent one and her serial is of course different but apart from that it all matches. And the patent leather on mine IS little wrinkled in real life and I believe the shape looked little odd because it was totally empty and the others were probably stuffed with paper for the "photo session". I think it is hard to make good pics because it is so dark and shiny and I am not good at making photos. 
I would just feel so terible if it was fake, not just because of money but as if it was dirty...if you know what I mean...


----------



## rin

Can someone please help me take a look at this one? TIA!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c53cf8162


----------



## Twinklette

100% fake 



rin said:


> Can someone please help me take a look at this one? TIA!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c53cf8162


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this one was good....


Originally Posted by astridgato   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

could someone let me know if this purple Nightinagle is authentic? THank you!!  

Not sure about this one, leaning towards authentic...twinklette?  
__________________


----------



## rin

Twinklette said:


> 100% fake


 
Thank you!  I was so close to buying it, haha.  But it looks like someone else has bought it now. >_<


----------



## FMHRach

Can somepne please tell me about this one?? Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335bb04e59


----------



## Twinklette

^^^fake.


----------



## NaijaMango

Totally new here, but could someone authenticate this for me? 
I also have a dustbag for it but that's at home, I recently purchased online from Ebay and I'm not sure of it at all. It looks so genuine though. Sorry if clearer pics are needed I can take more later.

If anyone can give me a better description (name) that would be awesome too!
(fb)


----------



## la*style!

Hi,
I know it's mostly buyers who post here... but I'm a platinum powerseller for 11 years with 14,400 feedback.. all positive... and a buyer claims i sold a fake givenchy... I need someone who is familiar with Givenchy to authenticate... The problem is I'm really having a tough time navigating this website... and I don't know if it's legal to contact me privately... so I hesitate to put up my email address... *xxxx posting your eBay ID is not allowed* ... some of you may know me and I need your help... Okay, enuf begging! Thanks! Brooke


----------



## HandbagAngel

la*style! said:


> Hi,
> I know it's mostly buyers who post here... but I'm a platinum powerseller for 11 years with 14,400 feedback.. all positive... and a buyer claims i sold a fake givenchy... I need someone who is familiar with Givenchy to authenticate... The problem is I'm really having a tough time navigating this website... and I don't know if it's legal to contact me privately... so I hesitate to put up my email address... xxxx... some of you may know me and I need your help... Okay, enuf begging! Thanks! Brooke


 
Brooke,
I am not familar with Givenchy, but I am familar with this forum.  Please post all detail pictures, including the tag, zipper and post back here.  You could insert photos (click the the paper click above, browse and find the photos stored in your computer, and upload), or you could insert your photos links (the little mountain icon above) of each photo's web link.  Please understand that this forum's authentication is for opinions only.  

However, if you need to find a eBay recognized 3rd party authenticator, you could contact CarolDiva.com and check if she could help you authenticate Givenchy.  

Last, please don't post your email address on the forum.  You could send members Private Messages (PM) via the forum though.

Good luck!


----------



## la*style!

Hi Handbag Angel,
I already talked to Carol -- we started out on ebay pretty much the same time -- she became the expert authenticator... while I became the seller of High end bags. She told me she is only learning Givenchy now... that's why I'm trying to find someone else -- someone that paypal recognizes as an expert. The buyer has my $2300 bag and my money and I'm more than a little distraught over this. I've tried attaching the photos -- but they aren't on my computer, but on a webiste called FOTKI.COM. When I hit manage attachments... it won't allow me to attach anything that isn't on my computer. Is there a way to get around this? Do you know anyone else who might authenticate??? Officially?
Brooke


----------



## la*style!

I figured out how to upload photos... so here goes... only two photos are the right size... I'll shrink the rest and hopefully add them next!


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Hi Brooke 

Try copying the photos from Fotki onto you computer and uploading them from there.  You cannot attach anything that is not on your computer, and there are only a few websites the are allowed to be used as image hosts here.  

Paypal will also recognize my poupette for authentications.  I don't think they would be all that knowledgeable on Givenchy though.  

Check the forum rules to see if you are allowed to post the completed auction.  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Ranag

We were posting at the same time.  I am glad you got the photo upload figured out.


----------



## la*style!

Hi,
YES! I downloaded the pix from fotki... some are too big... and my poupette is the one who told my buyer it was fake... but this is from my best consignor -- an editor at Vogue who got the bag for a photo shoot. It's a DISASTER. I know the bag is real... one look at the leather and stitching... a blind man would agree. My poupette blew it on this one and I'm trying to get ahold of someone there to give me a chance to respond -- i figure 14,400 feedback gives me SOME CREDITIBLITY!!! I'm so freaked out... sorry to vent...
Brooke


----------



## Ranag

I am so sorry to hear about this Brooke - I am one of your customers, and I know what you sell.  My poupette doesn't know a lot of the designer brands unfortunately.  They once told a woman that an authentic vintage Chanel bag that she bought was fake because they did not know that vintage Chanel had white dustbags!  

My poupette and CarolDiva have the monopoly on Paypal authentications.  

Once again, so sorry you are going through this.  Is there a way you can get this woman to send the bag back?  Technically it would be mail order fraud because she has both the money and the bag.  You might want to check with your local postmaster.


----------



## la*style!

Hi,
I've actually contacted my poupette begging them to please re-evaluate their decision... which is what they're in the process of doing. We all make mistakes... and I've told them I'm not angry... but they need to revisit this sale. The postmaster is an interesting route. Maybe I can try that. I've also contacted paypal... and they know me very well and agree with my long standing sales record, I deserve extra consideration... I appreciate your support... I feel so overwhelmed by this... in 11 years on ebay, this is a first! Many thanks to you!

Brooke


----------



## Ranag

^^^^
Just thought of something - the attorney general's office may be able to help you (I live in the same state as you do).  You can file a complaint online regarding the situation with the woman having both your bag and your money.  I would start the process ASAP, and let the buyer know that since she is not returning the item that this is the course of action you must take.  I bet she returns it.


----------



## pursesuader

la*style! said:


> Hi,
> YES! I downloaded the pix from fotki... some are too big... and my poupette is the one who told my buyer it was fake... but this is from my best consignor -- an editor at Vogue who got the bag for a photo shoot. It's a DISASTER. I know the bag is real... one look at the leather and stitching... a blind man would agree. My poupette blew it on this one and I'm trying to get ahold of someone there to give me a chance to respond -- i figure 14,400 feedback gives me SOME CREDITIBLITY!!! I'm so freaked out... sorry to vent...
> Brooke


 
Brooke, 
How about your auction link?  Can you post that?


----------



## Nat

^ No, she can't. Linking your own eBay auctions and/or posting your eBay ID is not allowed here


----------



## IsaParis

Hi ladies,

Sorry for the double post, I opened a thread in the wrong section!

I own the two Givenchy bags below that I bought a few years back and I was wondering what "model" they are?

In addition, would someone know how to clean pale yellow leather? I have black marks on the bottom of the bag and I am pretty much afraid of tying to clean it myself  Si if someone has already tried and succeded, all help is welcome!









Thanks!


----------



## Nat

IsaParis said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the double post, I opened a thread in the wrong section!
> 
> I own the two Givenchy bags below that I bought a few years back and I was wondering what "model" they are?
> 
> In addition, would someone know how to clean pale yellow leather? I have black marks on the bottom of the bag and I am pretty much afraid of tying to clean it myself  Si if someone has already tried



No worries, I moved your thread to the correct forum, here it is in our Handbags & Purses forum: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...what-models-are-they-575507.html#post14838944

This thread and forum you are currently posting in is for authentication purposes only


----------



## IsaParis

Oops sorry!
Thanks Nat for your help


----------



## Nat

No prob, that's why I'm here  Hopefully someone will help you out soon.


----------



## pursesuader

pursesuader said:


> Brooke,
> How about your auction link? Can you post that?


 
Oops sorry for the suggestion Brooke - not sure where my head was at this morning!!
I have a few Givenchy bags if you can resize and post more photos I'd love to try and help.
Keep us posted!


----------



## ampeefyed

Hi! I'm new to Givenchy and I'd like to ask if this bag is authentic? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220584679448&_trksid=p2759.l1259

In this seller's feedback, you can see that she has sold a larger sized one. However, both bags have the same serial number. Is that even possible? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hellokitty89311

Hi,

This is my first time posting this but I just bought this Givenchy Nightingale from eBay, please see this link: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230459227183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I just received it and it looks legitimate with the serial number tag has MA0506 with the reverse side embossed "Made in Italy.:

My greatest concern is one of the handle's logo impression (the part where the handle bases attach the bag that has the Givenchy logo embossed). One of them is slightly faded. Please see this photo that I uploaded to show you what I mean: 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/49289798@N07/4521474142/

In all, I need all of your expertise whether or not this is a real Nightingale. Please help.

Thank you!


----------



## bag braggart

hellokitty89311 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting this but I just bought this Givenchy Nightingale from eBay, please see this link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230459227183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I just received it and it looks legitimate with the serial number tag has MA0506 with the reverse side embossed "Made in Italy.:
> 
> My greatest concern is one of the handle's logo impression (the part where the handle bases attach the bag that has the Givenchy logo embossed). One of them is slightly faded. Please see this photo that I uploaded to show you what I mean:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49289798@N07/4521474142/
> 
> In all, I need all of your expertise whether or not this is a real Nightingale. Please help.
> 
> Thank you!




I have my doubts as this seller has sold 7 of these bags in the past 90 days...check out goofbay. 

http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_seller_...h&gsl_submit=&gsl_submit.x=24&gsl_submit.y=13


----------



## hellokitty89311

bag braggart said:


> I have my doubts as this seller has sold 7 of these bags in the past 90 days...check out goofbay.
> 
> http://www.goofbay.com/ebay_seller_...h&gsl_submit=&gsl_submit.x=24&gsl_submit.y=13



Thanks, bag braggart! But should I still be concerned about the flaw (the Flickr pic I've linked before)? I'm not familiar with Givenchy bags so any advice would help to calm my nerves. 

Side note, I've contacted the seller and awaiting her answer about the condition.


----------



## alegna149

*Hi girls,*

*Any thoughts on whether this Givenchy Nightingale is authentic? I don't own a Givenchy so I'm not sure what to look out for. *

*Any help would be great!*

*Thanks *

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Givenchy-Med...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2c540cd9b1


----------



## SonnetFive

But.. I am obsessed with the Nightingale!! Of course...
So any help with this one on Ebay would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414eb36e38


----------



## tarallox

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f24d27c5

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f2433852


authentic ? , thanks so much guys !


----------



## kare1984

Hi! I don't have any Givenchy bags so can you please authenticate this:
Thanks 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Nightingale-Handbag-Used_W0QQitemZ200462819446QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2eac83e076#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## randr21

this is not authentic.  the handle logo area is copied really badly.




hellokitty89311 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first time posting this but I just bought this Givenchy Nightingale from eBay, please see this link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230459227183&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> I just received it and it looks legitimate with the serial number tag has MA0506 with the reverse side embossed "Made in Italy.:
> 
> My greatest concern is one of the handle's logo impression (the part where the handle bases attach the bag that has the Givenchy logo embossed). One of them is slightly faded. Please see this photo that I uploaded to show you what I mean:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/49289798@N07/4521474142/
> 
> In all, I need all of your expertise whether or not this is a real Nightingale. Please help.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## randr21

not enough pics, but from what I've seen so far...I wouldn't bid on this.




ampeefyed said:


> Hi! I'm new to Givenchy and I'd like to ask if this bag is authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220584679448&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> In this seller's feedback, you can see that she has sold a larger sized one. However, both bags have the same serial number. Is that even possible?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi all, I'm new to givenchy but was wondering if these bags might be authentic?

1. item name:*ORIGINAL GIVENCHY PURSE NEW*
Item number: 130385181861
sellerhillip5957
ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-GIVENC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b8ffca5
comments:
2. Item name:GIVENCHY BEIGE MOGAMBO BAG
Item number:130381466239
seller:joimoifoi
ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BEIGE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b574a7f
comments:

thanks so much in advance!


----------



## g_vane

The seller seems legitimate but I wasn't so sure about the grainy/caviar leather of the bag? Is it supposed to be like this? 

Thanks x

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Nigh...omen_s_Bags?hash=item2eac83e076#ht_639wt_1167


----------



## ricomb

Hi. I hope you guys can help me. Is this authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270570169196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## girlgirlbag

how do we know if it fake or not?


----------



## Twinklette

I'm sorry but I don't believe your purse to be authentic 



hellokitty89311 said:


> Thanks, bag braggart! But should I still be concerned about the flaw (the Flickr pic I've linked before)? I'm not familiar with Givenchy bags so any advice would help to calm my nerves.
> 
> Side note, I've contacted the seller and awaiting her answer about the condition.


----------



## Twinklette

auction ended but I do not believe this to be authentic.



SonnetFive said:


> But.. I am obsessed with the Nightingale!! Of course...
> So any help with this one on Ebay would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414eb36e38


----------



## Twinklette

I believe #1 is authentic - I don't have enough knowledge of #2 to make an opinion on.



KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi all, I'm new to givenchy but was wondering if these bags might be authentic?
> 
> 1. item name:*ORIGINAL GIVENCHY PURSE NEW*
> Item number: 130385181861
> sellerhillip5957
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-GIVENC...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b8ffca5
> comments:
> 2. Item name:GIVENCHY BEIGE MOGAMBO BAG
> Item number:130381466239
> seller:joimoifoi
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BEIGE-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5b574a7f
> comments:
> 
> thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Twinklette

This was posted prior and auction ended, but I don't believe this to be authentic.



g_vane said:


> The seller seems legitimate but I wasn't so sure about the grainy/caviar leather of the bag? Is it supposed to be like this?
> 
> Thanks x
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Givenchy-Nigh...omen_s_Bags?hash=item2eac83e076#ht_639wt_1167


----------



## Twinklette

Leaning towards authentic on this one but don't have enough knowledge to make a true call on it.  Markings look right, seller seems reputable.  Maybe *Randr* can give her thoughts?



ricomb said:


> Hi. I hope you guys can help me. Is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270570169196&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ricomb

Cool! I'll wait for Randr. Thanks!



Twinklette said:


> Leaning towards authentic on this one but don't have enough knowledge to make a true call on it.  Markings look right, seller seems reputable.  Maybe *Randr* can give her thoughts?


----------



## randr21

ricomb said:


> Cool! I'll wait for Randr. Thanks!


 
Real, i wish all pics were this clear.


----------



## ricomb

randr21 said:


> Real, i wish all pics were this clear.



thank you!


----------



## dunst

Hi everyone, am so new in here and very need yr help for look at this nightingale. am not sure it's fake or not but from research in here i feel so bad if it fake one, so.. pls help me. this is my first time for post smting on webboard so, sorry if any wrong.
thx in advance
























sorry if i wrong in post picture. thx again


----------



## xoxomuffy

I know the listing ended but will somebody please check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190372694665&category=63852

Thanks!!


----------



## j'adore_richie

Could someone please help me out with this one.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEUF-SAC-A-MAIN-...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item2a06b63914

there's no dustbag but it's a 'pro' seller.

TIA!


----------



## Twinklette

Sorry but this is a clear fake....




dunst said:


> Hi everyone, am so new in here and very need yr help for look at this nightingale. am not sure it's fake or not but from research in here i feel so bad if it fake one, so.. pls help me. this is my first time for post smting on webboard so, sorry if any wrong.
> thx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i wrong in post picture. thx again


----------



## Twinklette

this one looks good to me, but I'd like Randr21 to confirm....



j'adore_richie said:


> Could someone please help me out with this one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEUF-SAC-A-MAIN-...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item2a06b63914
> 
> there's no dustbag but it's a 'pro' seller.
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Twinklette

I'm having doubts on this one, I wouldn't bid.



xoxomuffy said:


> I know the listing ended but will somebody please check this out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190372694665&category=63852
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

Hi ladies, just wondering your thoughts on this Nightingale: http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=picture3ff.png


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



coutureaddicted said:


> hi ladies, just wondering your thoughts on this nightingale: http://img441.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=picture3ff.png


----------



## Vidalita

Twinklette said:


> I'm having doubts on this one, I wouldn't bid.



Yeah this one is counterfeit...


----------



## chickk3

Hello. I just joined here today. Could anyone tell me if this pandora bag on ebay is authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-PANDORA-Bag-1-875-00-/170486422095?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1c85a4f

thank you!


----------



## Baroness235

I hope you can help me. Is this authentic?
Item name: Original Givenchy Nightingale Large Leder Bag Tasche
Item Number: 330433658763
Seller: addicted-to
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330433658763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## wouldyouknow42

Hello, Could someone please give an opinion on this Nightingale? Many thanks.

Item name: Medium Givenchy Nightingale
Item number: 280506537028
Seller name: andreea0802
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nightingale-Leather-Black-Handbag-/280506537028


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> this one looks good to me, but I'd like Randr21 to confirm....


 
looks good to me too.


----------



## randr21

chickk3 said:


> Hello. I just joined here today. Could anyone tell me if this pandora bag on ebay is authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1c85a4f
> 
> thank you!


 
this one looks good to me.


----------



## randr21

Baroness235 said:


> I hope you can help me. Is this authentic?
> Item name: Original Givenchy Nightingale Large Leder Bag Tasche
> Item Number: 330433658763
> Seller: addicted-to
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330433658763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is a bad fake.


----------



## randr21

wouldyouknow42 said:


> Hello, Could someone please give an opinion on this Nightingale? Many thanks.
> 
> Item name: Medium Givenchy Nightingale
> Item number: 280506537028
> Seller name: andreea0802
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nightingale-Leather-Black-Handbag-/280506537028


 
bidding ended, but i wouldn't bid on this.  what do you think twinklette?


----------



## wouldyouknow42

I wouldn't have expected the bag in post #833 to be a fake; obviously, I can't spot replicas worth anything. My only consolation (if that's the right word) is that, for this particular auction, I'm not the only one. Good thing I didn't raise my max bid.

How about these other two Nightingales? The first, I'm dubious about, since they've sold another one recently. I don't know if you can say anything about the second on the basis of a single photo. 

Many thanks again. You just saved me both money and disappointment, randr21.


Item Name: Black Givenchy Nightingale Maxi
Item number: 280509194813
Seller: chickenandpumpkin484
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280509194813


Item Name: Black Givenchy Nightingale Maxi
Item number: 260603868952
Seller: linamax03
Listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260603868952


Also, does anyone know if the original camel Sacca with gold hardware, one leather and one chain handle, has been counterfeited in the past? I can't find evidence on the Web that it's been replicated, but I'd like a word from the experts.

Much appreciated.


----------



## randr21

the first one is another bad fake.  both this and the one in post #833 show badly made stamped logo areas on the handle.

the second one, not enough pics and the one pic is not clear enough.

not that familiar with saccas, but i don't believe seeing too many faked saccas.



wouldyouknow42 said:


> I wouldn't have expected the bag in post #833 to be a fake; obviously, I can't spot replicas worth anything. My only consolation (if that's the right word) is that, for this particular auction, I'm not the only one. Good thing I didn't raise my max bid.
> 
> How about these other two Nightingales? The first, I'm dubious about, since they've sold another one recently. I don't know if you can say anything about the second on the basis of a single photo.
> 
> Many thanks again. You just saved me both money and disappointment, randr21.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Black Givenchy Nightingale Maxi
> Item number: 280509194813
> Seller: chickenandpumpkin484
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280509194813
> 
> 
> Item Name: Black Givenchy Nightingale Maxi
> Item number: 260603868952
> Seller: linamax03
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260603868952
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if the original camel Sacca with gold hardware, one leather and one chain handle, has been counterfeited in the past? I can't find evidence on the Web that it's been replicated, but I'd like a word from the experts.
> 
> Much appreciated.


----------



## atn242

hello ladies, what are your thoughts on this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI..._WH_Handbags&hash=item335d5dbada#ht_830wt_930

thanks in advance


----------



## j'adore_richie

Hello could someone please have a look at these photos for me and give me their opinion?

They're photos from a bag on ebay and they had a few up for sale so I'm a bit suspicious.













TIA!


----------



## wouldyouknow42

Hello. Could I get an opinion on a Maxi Nightingale?

Item Name: Givenchy Maxi Nightingale
Item number: 330437285079
Seller: lechicboutique3577
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330437285079

Many thanks.


----------



## Sanrifon

image.ohozaa.com/im/img00789201005270754small.jpg 
image.ohozaa.com/ik/img00790201005270755small.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/ix/img00791201005270755small.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i2/img00793201005270756small.jpg 
image.ohozaa.com/i7/img00794201005270756small.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i2/img00795201005270757small.jpg 

Thank You


----------



## Twinklette

Wouldn't have bid either 



randr21 said:


> bidding ended, but i wouldn't bid on this. what do you think twinklette?


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good to me 



atn242 said:


> hello ladies, what are your thoughts on this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI..._WH_Handbags&hash=item335d5dbada#ht_830wt_930
> 
> thanks in advance


----------



## Twinklette

Need better closeup pics of GG logo on handles and hardware, interior leather tag w/serial # on it, and "Givenchy" logo inside.  Ebay listing would help also.



j'adore_richie said:


> Hello could someone please have a look at these photos for me and give me their opinion?
> 
> They're photos from a bag on ebay and they had a few up for sale so I'm a bit suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Twinklette

Fake.



wouldyouknow42 said:


> Hello. Could I get an opinion on a Maxi Nightingale?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Maxi Nightingale
> Item number: 330437285079
> Seller: lechicboutique3577
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330437285079
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## Twinklette

Horrible fake...



Sanrifon said:


> image.ohozaa.com/im/img00789201005270754small.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/ik/img00790201005270755small.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/ix/img00791201005270755small.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i2/img00793201005270756small.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i7/img00794201005270756small.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i2/img00795201005270757small.jpg
> 
> Thank You


----------



## oogiewoogie

What about this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410970019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## oogiewoogie

oogiewoogie said:


> What about this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140410970019&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!



I was able to take up close pics @ home before the sun went down... I went with my gut on this one... anyone able to authenticate this please.. tia~! 
​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 








​


----------



## oogiewoogie

last of the pics:
















TIA~!!​


----------



## randr21

looks good oogie.  how do you like this style so far?


----------



## SonnetFive

I am totally unfamiliar with this bag.. although I drool over it all of the time!!
Can anyone please help me authenticate it?
Thanks so much!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa1abd5fa


----------



## oogiewoogie

randr21 said:


> looks good oogie.  how do you like this style so far?



RandR.. thanks for authenticating it for me... honestly I haven't taken it out for a spin yet... been stuck in the house on a long weekend with a sinus cold.. blah~!      The chain does make it a little heavier... but the craftsmanship looks superb.  This one looks like it can take a lot of beating (not that I ever would.. )... but I def. don't have to baby it as much as my other bags.   Thanks for taking a look at it for me~!


----------



## jordanlau

Hi i'm new to TPF. Could someone please tell me if this is real or not?  I know the auction is over and there is a stain in the bag but I would just like to know what you guys think.
thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270586494364#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## es1124

Can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale bag: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Ricardo-Tisci-Black-Maxi-Nightingale-Tote-Bag-/120579242366?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1315397e#ht_4009wt_1112


----------



## jordanlau

and this one too please!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...993654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154

i really want this bag  there must be a real one out there


----------



## SonnetFive

I love this color! I would appreciate any help with authenticating it!
Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-GIVENCHY...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150439a2c


----------



## la*style!

Hi,
It's a beauty and it is authentic...!!! NICE FIND!
Brooke


----------



## wouldyouknow42

Hello, Could someone take a look at this Sacca, please? Many thanks.

Item name: Givenchy Sacca
Item number: 140414997266
Seller name: verenavir
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140414997266


----------



## randr21

jordanlau said:


> Hi i'm new to TPF. Could someone please tell me if this is real or not? I know the auction is over and there is a stain in the bag but I would just like to know what you guys think.
> thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270586494364#ht_500wt_1154


 
some of the pics are not clear, but from i have seen, i wouldn't bid on it.


----------



## randr21

es1124 said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Ricard...H_Handbags&hash=item1c1315397e#ht_4009wt_1112


 
dont believe to be authentic



jordanlau said:


> and this one too please!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...993654&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> i really want this bag  there must be a real one out there


 
i wouldn't bid on this one either



SonnetFive said:


> I love this color! I would appreciate any help with authenticating it!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Medium-GIVENCHY...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4150439a2c


 
this is real, great color.


----------



## randr21

wouldyouknow42 said:


> Hello, Could someone take a look at this Sacca, please? Many thanks.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Sacca
> Item number: 140414997266
> Seller name: verenavir
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140414997266


 
the leather looks ok, but there aren't any pics of the givenchy logo?


----------



## nefariousmuze

Hello All, 
Found this great bag, but because my only Givenchy experience is with my ol' Pumpkin bag, not sure if it was a great find or a not!  Anyway will post some photos - it certainly feels like good quality leather, just not sure on the interior tag...

Would appreciate any help from the experts 
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## novalemon

To the experts here such as randr21 and twinklette:

Could you please give this one a look?  It looks great to me!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260620714688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks so much!  Your expertise is sooo appreciated!


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good to me 



novalemon said:


> To the experts here such as randr21 and twinklette:
> 
> Could you please give this one a look? It looks great to me!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260620714688&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much! Your expertise is sooo appreciated!


----------



## novalemon

Thanks so much Twinklette!  

I know this one is over, but I'm wondering mostly to satisfy my curiosity (and because it went for such an amazing price!):

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f34d6466

Thanks once again!


----------



## NaijaMango

I'm guessing no one is familiar with this bag?




NaijaMango said:


> Totally new here, but could someone authenticate this for me?
> I also have a dustbag for it but that's at home, I recently purchased online from Ebay and I'm not sure of it at all. It looks so genuine though. Sorry if clearer pics are needed I can take more later.
> 
> If anyone can give me a better description (name) that would be awesome too!
> (fb)


----------



## mrs1975

Hi all, 
I'm new to Givenchy, can anyone help out with this Nightingale? Thanks so much in advance! #200486791020

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200486791020#ht_1330wt_919


----------



## jessicagardner

Hi there everyone, could you pls authenticate these bags?? Thanks girls.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5ca3ac2f
user: masekoblue


http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf01b73b3
user: lechicboutique3577


----------



## Twinklette

Appears to be authentic 



mrs1975 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to Givenchy, can anyone help out with this Nightingale? Thanks so much in advance! #200486791020
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200486791020#ht_1330wt_919


----------



## novalemon

Hi there knowledgeable Givenchy-ites,

Any thoughts on this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f34d6466

Thanks in advance!


----------



## riiella

hi,

is this an authentic nightingale?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-800-AUTH-GIVE...=200486791020&ps=63&clkid=7569339974153056717


thanks for your help


----------



## smurfling

hi, is this authentic? thanks! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360274178709&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi can you authenticate this nightingale im new to this brand but love this bag THANKS

item name: nightingale carmel glazed
item number:370400524408
seller id:terri4332 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GIVEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563d977878


----------



## chalmaz

Hi there!

how does this one look?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae999a3e#ht_500wt_1154

item #:260627339838

thanks in advance!


----------



## jordanlau

What do you guys think about this one? It looks good to me but i clearly don't know anything about spotting a fake 


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae999a3e#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## r0ckroy4lty

got better pics for this item 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270586494364#ht_500wt_1154

here they are
http://picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/23329824


----------



## r0ckroy4lty

so is it legit?!


----------



## Twinklette

THis says it sold on June 5?



novalemon said:


> Hi there knowledgeable Givenchy-ites,
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f34d6466
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twinklette

Sorry for the late reply on this but much clearer pictures are needed to authenticate.



riiella said:


> hi,
> 
> is this an authentic nightingale?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-800-AUTH-GIVE...=200486791020&ps=63&clkid=7569339974153056717
> 
> 
> thanks for your help


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this one to be authentic.



ilovefashion87 said:


> hi can you authenticate this nightingale im new to this brand but love this bag THANKS
> 
> item name: nightingale carmel glazed
> item number:370400524408
> seller id:terri4332
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-GIVEN...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563d977878


----------



## Twinklette

Looks fake to me....



chalmaz said:


> Hi there!
> 
> how does this one look?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae999a3e#ht_500wt_1154
> 
> item #:260627339838
> 
> thanks in advance!


----------



## Twinklette

I'm iffy on this - asking *Randr *for her thoughts....



r0ckroy4lty said:


> so is it legit?!


----------



## mrs1975

Thanks Twinklette! any opinions on this one?  
*#260626322922*
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nightingale-Maxi-black-leather-gold-hardware-/260626322922?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae8a15ea#ht_540wt_919


Twinklette said:


> Appears to be authentic


----------



## Twinklette

You're very welcome!

This one is fake.



mrs1975 said:


> Thanks Twinklette! any opinions on this one?
> *#260626322922*
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae8a15ea#ht_540wt_919


----------



## novalemon

Twinklette,

Yeah, I was hoping you could tell me if you thought it looked authentic anyway.  I'm interested mostly because it went for such an amazing price but also to hone my abilities to single out authentic bags!

Thanks so much!


THis says it sold on June 5?

Originally Posted by novalemon View Post
Hi there knowledgeable Givenchy-ites,

Any thoughts on this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTIN...item45f34d6466

Thanks in advance!


----------



## douxamere

not sure if this was posted ? the seller offered more pictures s well if that is needed to authenticiate@@ thank you

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae8a15ea


----------



## dbaby

douxamere said:


> not sure if this was posted ? the seller offered more pictures s well if that is needed to authenticiate@@ thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae8a15ea



Sorry I don't think it's real, especially with the picture of the closeup of the leather on handles.


----------



## aalinkaa

Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Nightingale oversized maxi tote
Item Number: 200492508250
Seller: kiias0105
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200492508250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: the auction is ending soon, if someone can help, that would be great! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

This one is fake.



douxamere said:


> not sure if this was posted ? the seller offered more pictures s well if that is needed to authenticiate@@ thank you
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cae8a15ea


----------



## Twinklette

Looks authentic to me, beautiful   So sorry for the late reply 



aalinkaa said:


> Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Nightingale oversized maxi tote
> Item Number: 200492508250
> Seller: kiias0105
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200492508250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: the auction is ending soon, if someone can help, that would be great! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## sunnytee

So I just purchased this Nightingale from an acquaintance and it looks good to me, but the one thing that's throwing me off is that it doesn't have a zipper on the long strap...  I think I may have heard that the wrinkle leather ones from a few years back don't have the zipper on the long strap, but not sure.  I think this one is the wrinkled leather...The woman I purchased from said she got this at Barneys a few years ago.  Do all the nightingales have zippers on the long strap?

It has black cloth lining, the serial tag on the interior seam, light gold hardware...  Attached is a real quick pic.  I can upload more if needed.  Any info would be much appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## sunnytee

Please help!  Thank you!!


----------



## sunnytee

.


----------



## whoolahey

Hello,
Can someone help me to authenticate this bag?

item name: givenchy nightingale medium
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-NIGH...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3caf1ecef6


----------



## lmg

Please help me to authenticate these two Givenchy Nightingale bags
Before I bid, I would like to ask for help in authenticating this medium sized Givenchy Nightingale bag. I really appreciate your help!!!! Hope this one is okay so I can finally add a nightingale 

*Item No 1 Name:* GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM OLD PEPE BLACK
*Item Number*: 260636069622
*Seller ID*: apple75020
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTIN...item3caf1ecef6


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lmg

I also found this one - what do you think?

*Item* Name: Back Medium Givenchy Nightingale
*Item Numbe*r: 260636069622
*Seller ID:* biffsltd
*Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black-...item1c141b0939


----------



## chrunchy

Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale, please?















TIA!


----------



## Vungvon

I bought this second hand nightingale a week ago and am very concerned. Some how the handle looks fake to me : (  It has a big long ugly scratch on it which I didnt see when I purchased it. 

Could you please authenticate this one for me? Thank you soooo much


----------



## Vungvon

Please let me know if you need more pics 
Thank q : )


----------



## matty3203

I love this bag, but don't know a lot about Givenchy. Thanks!

*Item*: Givenchy Sacca brown leather hobo
*Item Number*: 150467707295
*Seller: *stuffbags09.2009
*Link*: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150467707295


----------



## Twinklette

what does the leather tag # say on it please?

I think it looks like a well-used possibly authentic purse...but need the # to tell for sure.


Vungvon said:


> I bought this second hand nightingale a week ago and am very concerned. Some how the handle looks fake to me : ( It has a big long ugly scratch on it which I didnt see when I purchased it.
> 
> Could you please authenticate this one for me? Thank you soooo much


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good to me - the zipper on shoulder strap does NOT come on all versions.



sunnytee said:


> .


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic.



lmg said:


> Please help me to authenticate these two Givenchy Nightingale bags
> Before I bid, I would like to ask for help in authenticating this medium sized Givenchy Nightingale bag. I really appreciate your help!!!! Hope this one is okay so I can finally add a nightingale
> 
> *Item No 1 Name:* GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM OLD PEPE BLACK
> *Item Number*: 260636069622
> *Seller ID*: apple75020
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTIN...item3caf1ecef6
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

This was fake and thankfully removed.



lmg said:


> I also found this one - what do you think?
> 
> *Item* Name: Back Medium Givenchy Nightingale
> *Item Numbe*r: 260636069622
> *Seller ID:* biffsltd
> *Link:* http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Black-...item1c141b0939


----------



## Twinklette

Very bad fake.



chrunchy said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Vungvon

Twinklette said:


> what does the leather tag # say on it please?
> 
> I think it looks like a well-used possibly authentic purse...but need the # to tell for sure.


 
Thank you thank you thank you. feeling much better now. 
Btw, the number is MA0048.


----------



## sunnytee

Twinklette said:


> Looks good to me - the zipper on shoulder strap does NOT come on all versions.


 
Thanks so much Twinklette!  You are awesome!!!


----------



## aalinkaa

_Hello Ladies,_

_Please help with this one:_

Item: Authentic Givenchy Large Nightingale Purple handbag
Item Number: 220640325385
Seller: borncharm
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-Large-Nightingale-Purple-handbag-/220640325385?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f302f09

_Thank you!_


----------



## shiddykitty

please help authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale bag. TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...594013&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_578wt_1139


----------



## shiddykitty

sorry, forgot the format 

Item Name: BRAND NEW GIVENCHY MAXI NIGHTINGALE GLAZED CAMEL
Item Number: 370406594013
Seller ID:terri4332
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...594013&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_578wt_1139

TIA


----------



## chrunchy

Twinklette said:


> Very bad fake.


 
Thank you!!! And what about this Nightingale :shame:?


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic 



aalinkaa said:


> _Hello Ladies,_
> 
> _Please help with this one:_
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Large Nightingale Purple handbag
> Item Number: 220640325385
> Seller: borncharm
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-Large-Nightingale-Purple-handbag-/220640325385?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item335f302f09
> 
> _Thank you!_


----------



## Twinklette

authentic 



shiddykitty said:


> sorry, forgot the format
> 
> Item Name: BRAND NEW GIVENCHY MAXI NIGHTINGALE GLAZED CAMEL
> Item Number: 370406594013
> Seller ID:terri4332
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...594013&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_578wt_1139
> 
> TIA


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good but to confirm for sure I'd need to see interior tag.



chrunchy said:


> Thank you!!! And what about this Nightingale :shame:?


----------



## Twinklette

I believe it to be authentic based on the tag# and pictures.  You could treat the leather w/a conditioner to soften it up a little. 



Vungvon said:


> Thank you thank you thank you. feeling much better now.
> Btw, the number is MA0048.


----------



## shiddykitty

Thank you very much, Twinklette


----------



## shiddykitty

also, please help with this one:

Item: **GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LEATHER BAG**black**
Item Number: 280538269452
Seller: labellavita68

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...WH_Handbags&hash=item415162470c#ht_500wt_1154

TIA!!!


----------



## chrunchy

Twinklette said:


> Looks good but to confirm for sure I'd need to see interior tag.


 
Here are pics of the tag.


----------



## elena_001

pls can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic? i never seen this bag before thats why i have no clue if it's authentic.

PLSSSSSSSS HELP

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250667693982&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, you have a dedicated Givenchy auth thread just above this thread.



Good luck.


----------



## lmg

Twinklette said:


> I believe this to be authentic.



Thank you!


----------



## cocoandjen

Item:  Givenchy Nightingale Medium
Item no:  n/a
Seller:  elaine
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_

Please authenticate.  TIA!!!!


----------



## Vidalita

cocoandjen said:


> Item:  Givenchy Nightingale Medium
> Item no:  n/a
> Seller:  elaine
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_
> 
> Please authenticate.  TIA!!!!



Authentic...the distressing on the leather of counterfeits is not that detailed or nice-looking.


----------



## happygirl88

i just bought this bag off ebay and im freaking out because one of this seller's previous post is a FAKE! but the posts are different as in the last one she did not mention authenticity but this one she says 100% money back guarantee.

please help me authenticate! its my first ever luxe designer and im afraid i might have made the wrong choice. ps. anyone know if its easy to get a refund off ebay if we were ripped off?



Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale large crocodile bag Item Number: 260643112744
Seller ID:*lisablanca*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



please helpreally a little bit upset that i bought it.  should have gone to the store.


----------



## ems1198

Hello all,
Please help me with this one!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Black Nightingale Handbag
Item #: 350380481540
Seller: msgioiasrarefinds
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350380481540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!!


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good to me 



chrunchy said:


> Here are pics of the tag.


----------



## Twinklette

Need more pictures of GG logos, interior leather tag #.



cocoandjen said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium
> Item no: n/a
> Seller: elaine
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_
> 
> Please authenticate. TIA!!!!


----------



## Twinklette

Need pics of GG logo on hardware, interior leather tag w/serial #.



ems1198 said:


> Hello all,
> Please help me with this one!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Black Nightingale Handbag
> Item #: 350380481540
> Seller: msgioiasrarefinds
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350380481540&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Twinklette

Ask her for a pic of the purchase invoice which she states she has?



happygirl88 said:


> i just bought this bag off ebay and im freaking out because one of this seller's previous post is a FAKE! but the posts are different as in the last one she did not mention authenticity but this one she says 100% money back guarantee.
> 
> please help me authenticate! its my first ever luxe designer and im afraid i might have made the wrong choice. ps. anyone know if its easy to get a refund off ebay if we were ripped off?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale large crocodile bag Item Number: 260643112744
> Seller ID:*lisablanca*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> 
> please helpreally a little bit upset that i bought it.  should have gone to the store.


----------



## chrunchy

Twinklette said:


> Looks good to me


 
Thank you


----------



## MoreBagsForMe

Hi, Would appreciate your opinion on these two:

Item:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM BROWN
Item number: 260645269359 
Seller: apple75020 
URL: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-NIGH...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cafab2f6f

Item: GIVENCHY*Damentasche*black*100% original*Paris-Chanel
Item number: 290459904911
Seller: cottage-flower
URL: http://cgi.ebay.de/GIVENCHY-Damenta...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item43a0c26b8f

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twinklette

First one - I'd like to see the interior leather tag (serial #) and GG logo on hardware, but I'm leaning towards authentic.

I'm not familiar with the style of # 2 so I can't authenticate that one.



MoreBagsForMe said:


> Hi, Would appreciate your opinion on these two:
> 
> Item:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM BROWN
> Item number: 260645269359
> Seller: apple75020
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-NIGH...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cafab2f6f
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY*Damentasche*black*100% original*Paris-Chanel
> Item number: 290459904911
> Seller: cottage-flower
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.de/GIVENCHY-Damenta...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item43a0c26b8f
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## ems1198

Twinklette said:


> Need pics of GG logo on hardware, interior leather tag w/serial #.


 
The seller says the serial # is MA1017 and I am waiting for the pics.
Thanks!!!


----------



## MoreBagsForMe

Twinklette said:


> First one - I'd like to see the interior leather tag (serial #) and GG logo on hardware, but I'm leaning towards authentic.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the style of # 2 so I can't authenticate that one.


 
Hi Twinklette, appreciate your help. 
I asked the seller and recieved these additonal pictures, but none of the serial number:
What do you think?


----------



## cocoandjen

Item:  Nightingale
Item No:  120606554472
Seller:  2personalshoppers
Listing:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606554472&_trksid=p2759.l1259

Item:  Nightingale
Item No:170524415719
Seller:  princessbratty17
Listing:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170524415719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
*I asked for more pics, but at first glance, your thoughts?

Item:  Nightingale
Seller: badbanannagirl
Item No:180544410120
Listing:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180544410120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
*I asked for more pics, but at first glance, your thoughts?

Pls authenticate.  TIA!!!


----------



## ilovefashion87

Hi can anyone help with this I asked seller for pic if Leather tag, serial number and hardwear so I'm
Just waiting! Any red flags ?

Item name: nightngale
Item :120606554472
Seller id:2personalshoppers
Link:http://myworld.ebay.com/2personalshoppers/


----------



## Twinklette

these pics look good but still need serial # pic to authenticate for sure.



MoreBagsForMe said:


> Hi Twinklette, appreciate your help.
> I asked the seller and recieved these additonal pictures, but none of the serial number:
> What do you think?


----------



## Twinklette

1) FAKE
2) need pics of serial#, hardware w/GG logo and inside leather tag
3) need pics of same but looks good as indicated in above post



cocoandjen said:


> Item: Nightingale
> Item No: 120606554472
> Seller: 2personalshoppers
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120606554472&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> Item: Nightingale
> Item No:170524415719
> Seller: princessbratty17
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170524415719&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *I asked for more pics, but at first glance, your thoughts?
> 
> Item: Nightingale
> Seller: badbanannagirl
> Item No:180544410120
> Listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180544410120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *I asked for more pics, but at first glance, your thoughts?
> 
> Pls authenticate. TIA!!!


----------



## nielnielniel

Item: Pandora
Item No: NA
Seller: L'Inde
Listing: http://www.lindestore.com/eng/product/4124/

I have never heard of this site before, so just want to be sure....TQ


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi  can you help with these two thanks 

item name: nightngale black
item number:200506495699
seller id:sportyarmy12 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200506495699&_trksid=p2759.l1259


Item name: nightngale grey
item number:N/A
seller id:elaine
link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_


----------



## cocoandjen

Thanks *Twinklette*!  I know we aren't supposed to chat, but I won the auction that was deemed FAKE.  E-mailed the seller and she stands behind the authenticity.  Can you PM me what you think looks off?  If *anyone else* sees anything strikingly wrong, plmk.  TIA!!!  I'm a bal girl and unfortunately not familiar with Nightingales, but want one badly. 



Twinklette said:


> 1) FAKE
> 2) need pics of serial#, hardware w/GG logo and inside leather tag
> 3) need pics of same but looks good as indicated in above post


----------



## cocoandjen

I had #2 authenticated before and it was deemed good. 



ilovefashion87 said:


> hi can you help with these two thanks
> 
> item name: nightngale black
> item number:200506495699
> seller id:sportyarmy12
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200506495699&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> 
> 
> Item name: nightngale grey
> item number:N/A
> seller id:elaine
> link:http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_


----------



## Hermes Only

Im interested in this bag..Givenchy Pandora. There are 3 listing on eBay..May I ask IF these items are Authentic please? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-PANDORA-Bag-1-875-00-/170524107551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-PANDORA-Bag-1-875-00-/170524107498?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

Thanks Bunch!


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi help with this one


item name: nightingale
item number:120607842874
seller id:biffsltd 
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...e-satchel-/120607842874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## cissy2708

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi help with this one
> 
> 
> item name: nightingale
> item number:120607842874
> seller id:biffsltd
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...e-satchel-/120607842874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


 
I think this one is fake.


----------



## cissy2708

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi help with this one
> 
> 
> item name: nightingale
> item number:120607842874
> seller id:biffsltd
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...e-satchel-/120607842874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


 
I think this is fake. Please look carefully, the pictures are not about the same bag. One picture has zip on strap, the others are not. The wrinkle on the bag looks not in the right way. This is my opinion.


----------



## aalinkaa

Item: Fabulous Givenchy Patent Leather Large Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 110572372579
Seller: jkrop1120
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110572372579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: The seller is new, only has 32 feedbacks.. I am a little concerned about that.


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see interior leather serial # tag front and back and closeups of GG logo on hardware.



aalinkaa said:


> Item: Fabulous Givenchy Patent Leather Large Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 110572372579
> Seller: jkrop1120
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110572372579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: The seller is new, only has 32 feedbacks.. I am a little concerned about that.


----------



## jlm08

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale.  Thanks!

Item: *100% Authentic Medium Givenchy Nightingale Bag 
*Item Number: 260650213465
Seller: kierdo-wierdo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Authenti...e-Bag-/260650213465?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags


----------



## Nightowl

Hi, Could someone authenticate this nightingale. Thanks in advance!! 

Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE Dark Brown Satchel!GORGEOUS!
Item Number: 250682208959
Seller: lxrmontreal
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## jd2010

authenticate vintage GIVENCHY and CELINE bag
hello everyone, i'm a new user to purse forum. if i asked some stupid question please forgive me. But i do need your help now.

I came across with this vintage GIVENCHY bag in an online auction. But when i receive it , i started questioning their authentication. Can someone kindly help me?

givenchy backpack 
Black leather (first 2 pics) with no serial number inside.

I also have a question about a celine message bag. please generously help me..
http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-these-vintage-givenchy-and-celine-bag-616956.html


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Hiya. Can anyone out there provide any info as to the authenticity of this Givenchy Nightingale?
eBay item number 260650213465
The auction is closed, so u would have to search closed auctions to view it. 
Appreciate any assistance as inpurxhased it but am unsure now about it's authenticity.
Thanks much


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi there, it's best to ask the question in the dedicated Givenchy auth thread just above here: http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215.html

It's also best you post a direct link to the auction.






Good luck.


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Thanks- I'm a newbie!!
Much appreciated


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Hi again Elliespurse. I cant include a link to the auction as the auction has closed.
The only way to view is do a search by item number.
I need some help quickly if you perhaps kindly could assist or someone else who knows their stuff!
Thanks so much


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Can anyone help me with a givenchy nightingale authentication please?
I bought it on eBay, but have doubts now.
As the auction is closed a link won't show the item, but if someone couldnkindly search it in the closed auctions and Take a look I would be very greatdil.
Seller; keirdo-weirdo
260650213465
Please help 
Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi help with this one
> 
> 
> item name: nightingale
> item number:120607842874
> seller id:biffsltd
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...e-satchel-/120607842874?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


 
I don't think this is authentic.


----------



## randr21

jd2010 said:


> authenticate vintage GIVENCHY and CELINE bag
> hello everyone, i'm a new user to purse forum. if i asked some stupid question please forgive me. But i do need your help now.
> 
> I came across with this vintage GIVENCHY bag in an online auction. But when i receive it , i started questioning their authentication. Can someone kindly help me?
> 
> givenchy backpack
> Black leather (first 2 pics) with no serial number inside.
> 
> I also have a question about a celine message bag. please generously help me..
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenti...e-vintage-givenchy-and-celine-bag-616956.html


 
Hard to authenticate vintage stuff since there are few references or guidelines.  If you feel something is not right, discuss it with seller.


----------



## randr21

Hermes Only said:


> Im interested in this bag..Givenchy Pandora. There are 3 listing on eBay..May I ask IF these items are Authentic please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-PANDORA-Bag-1-875-00-/170524107551?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Givenchy-PANDORA-Bag-1-875-00-/170524107498?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> Thanks Bunch!


 
I'm sorry, but even though the seller posted lots of details on these bags, but there's something off about the inner label.  I wouldn't bid.


----------



## randr21

Tigerlilyz said:


> Can anyone help me with a givenchy nightingale authentication please?
> I bought it on eBay, but have doubts now.
> As the auction is closed a link won't show the item, but if someone couldnkindly search it in the closed auctions and Take a look I would be very greatdil.
> Seller; keirdo-weirdo
> 260650213465
> Please help
> Thanks in advance


 
I wouldn't have bid on this bag.  What makes you doubt it's authenticity?


----------



## emilio

Hi,
I purchased this bag off a friend a while ago who originally said they purchased it off online store blue fly. Can someone please authenticate it for me asap so I can have peace of mind. I hate fakes and I need to be 100% certain that it is indeed authentic as I'm already pretty sure of.I just put it up on ebay and I ended the auction to a lovely lady that has bid on it. I explained to her that I don't have the store receipt as it was purchased from a friend etc(as stated above) 
I won't complete the transaction until it has been authenticated (just in case it is not). We're both waiting to hear the news!
Thanking you in advance : )


----------



## emilio

more pics of bag


----------



## emilio

last pic


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Hiya. The hardware and the zip on the strap? Not sure what color they should be. Also it's calfskin. I'm not familiar with this bag- it's from the Fall 08 line.Pics are posted above.


----------



## Tigerlilyz

randr21 said:


> I wouldn't have bid on this bag.  What makes you doubt it's authenticity?


I'm not familiar with this bag. It's from the fall 08 line. It's calfskin and I'm not sure what color the strap zip and hardware should be. Pics have been posted by the seller.
Thanks


----------



## cissy2708

emilio said:


> more pics of bag


 
This bag looks like fake. The logo on the handle and the GIVENCHY leather logo are all looks wrong, the letter size of the GIVENCHY is too big, please check the ebay item 110572372579, I think that one is AUTH. I have three Givenchy nightingale bags, no one has a leather logo look like this one. This is my opinion.


----------



## emilio

Oh my god, really? I'm crushed : (

Thank you so much for letting me know. I'm going to cancel transaction.


----------



## Nightowl

Could someone please authenticate this bag?
I asked for the id tag but haven't received an email yet >.<

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...410120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1109


----------



## Nightowl

^ She said she couldn't get a good photo of the serial number, which makes me a little suspicious.


----------



## emilio

Hi there,
I'm desperately after an authentic nightingale now. I'm interested in this bag. Can someone please authenticate it for me?
Thanking you in advance : )
Name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE Dark Brown Satchel!GORGEOUS!
Seller ID: lxrmontreal
Item No:250682208959
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...08959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1380wt_1139


----------



## cissy2708

emilio said:


> Hi there,
> I'm desperately after an authentic nightingale now. I'm interested in this bag. Can someone please authenticate it for me?
> Thanking you in advance : )
> Name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE Dark Brown Satchel!GORGEOUS!
> Seller ID: lxrmontreal
> Item No:250682208959
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...08959&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1380wt_1139


 
This bag has the same GIVENCHY logo leather tag with your bag, maybe there are some version in this leather tag? I do not know. So maybe your bag is AUTH Hope the experts here can help you to authenticate this bag.


----------



## emilio

Wow, that's such great news!!!!!

I will post all the pics up again and get it authenticated. 
yahoo::


----------



## emilio

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me asap? I purchased this bag off a friend who claimed they originally purchased it from online store blue fly..
I think it may be an 2006 model due to the serial code no.. It is calf leather and has titanium hardware (i think..)
Thanking you in advance!


----------



## emilio

More pics


----------



## emilio

last pic


----------



## Twinklette

.


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this one to be authentic...but auction ended 



Nightowl said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag?
> I asked for the id tag but haven't received an email yet >.<
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...410120&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1109


----------



## Twinklette

I'm not sure I would bid on this purse either unfortunately.  Several things bother me - the leather, hardware....it is also the maxi size based on the measurements/photos.



randr21 said:


> I wouldn't have bid on this bag. What makes you doubt it's authenticity?


----------



## emilio

Originally Posted by emilio  
Hi there,
I'm desperately after an authentic nightingale now. I'm interested in this bag. Can someone please authenticate it for me?
Thanking you in advance : )
Name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE Dark Brown Satchel!GORGEOUS!
Seller ID: lxrmontreal
Item No:250682208959
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI....ht_1380wt_1139


----------



## emilio

Twinklette said:


> I'm not sure I would bid on this purse either unfortunately.  Several things bother me - the leather, hardware....it is also the maxi size based on the measurements/photos.



Hi,
Thank you for letting me know. Does that mean it is 100% a fake?? How do I know for sure?? What should I do?


----------



## emilio

Twinklette said:


> I'm not sure I would bid on this purse either unfortunately.  Several things bother me - the leather, hardware....it is also the maxi size based on the measurements/photos.



Hi. This is the info my friend gave me.. I can't imagine her lying to me about its authenticity.. 

"I got this on bluefly.com in 2008. It's the F/W style with chevre leather and canvas interior. The newer version has leambskin leather and black interior. That's how I justified the discounted price". 

Could it perhaps be authentic?? I just need to know for sure, otherwise I can't risk selling it. I hate fakes and I hate not knowing.. Also, it has gunmetal hardware..

Thanking you in advance : )


----------



## emilio

emilio said:


> Hi. This is the info my friend gave me.. I can't imagine her lying to me about its authenticity..
> 
> "I got this on bluefly.com in 2008. It's the F/W style with chevre leather and canvas interior. The newer version has leambskin leather and black interior. That's how I justified the discounted price".
> 
> Could it perhaps be authentic?? I just need to know for sure, otherwise I can't risk selling it. I hate fakes and I hate not knowing.. Also, it has gunmetal hardware..
> 
> Thanking you in advance : )



oops.. it is meant to be canvas leather and chevre interior... sorry


----------



## Twinklette

Your friend is correct in saying it's chevre leather and canvas interior, gunmetal hardware is correct also.  What concerns me is the hardware doesn't seem right on the shoulder strap area, the spot where it links directly to the purse - and the leather texture looks off, but maybe Randr could chime in w/her expertise to confirm?



emilio said:


> oops.. it is meant to be canvas leather and chevre interior... sorry


----------



## emilio

Twinklette said:


> Your friend is correct in saying it's chevre leather and canvas interior, gunmetal hardware is correct also. What concerns me is the hardware doesn't seem right on the shoulder strap area, the spot where it links directly to the purse - and the leather texture looks off, but maybe Randr could chime in w/her expertise to confirm?


 
If that is possible, yes please!!! I'm sorry to seem annoying and persistant but I really need to know for sure!


----------



## emilio

randr21 said:


> I wouldn't have bid on this bag.  What makes you doubt it's authenticity?



Hi Randr21

Could you please let me know if this bag is a fake! I really need to know asap because I can't risk selling it and need to know for sure.. I HATE fakes and I also hate not knowing : (
I purchased it off a friend who said they got it on blue fly.com in 2008. They said its the f/w version with chevre leather and canvas interior.. I thought it was real (trusted my friend) and didn't even think of getting it authenticated (which was stupid)
Anyway, I really need to know and I don't know anywhere in Melbourne that has nightingale authentication service.. 
Could you please let me know for sure if its fake. Thanking you in advance

Sarah : )


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Hi y'all. Can someone please take a look at this nightingale and authenticate please?
Thanks in advance
http://ebay.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?aid=270624089416&emvcc=0


----------



## aalinkaa

Twinklette said:


> Need to see interior leather serial # tag front and back and closeups of GG logo on hardware.


 
Item: Fabulous Givenchy Patent Leather Large Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 110572372579
Seller: jkrop1120
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110572372579&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Comments: Just received the bag, here are additional pictures. Please let me know if I have anything to worry about


----------



## randr21

see below


----------



## randr21

emilio said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me asap? I purchased this bag off a friend who claimed they originally purchased it from online store blue fly..
> I think it may be an 2006 model due to the serial code no.. It is calf leather and has titanium hardware (i think..)
> Thanking you in advance!


 


emilio said:


> More pics


 


emilio said:


> Hi. This is the info my friend gave me.. I can't imagine her lying to me about its authenticity..
> 
> "I got this on bluefly.com in 2008. It's the F/W style with chevre leather and canvas interior. The newer version has leambskin leather and black interior. That's how I justified the discounted price".
> 
> Could it perhaps be authentic?? I just need to know for sure, otherwise I can't risk selling it. I hate fakes and I hate not knowing.. Also, it has gunmetal hardware..
> 
> Thanking you in advance : )


 


emilio said:


> Hi Randr21
> 
> Could you please let me know if this bag is a fake! I really need to know asap because I can't risk selling it and need to know for sure.. I HATE fakes and I also hate not knowing : (
> I purchased it off a friend who said they got it on blue fly.com in 2008. They said its the f/w version with chevre leather and canvas interior.. I thought it was real (trusted my friend) and didn't even think of getting it authenticated (which was stupid)
> Anyway, I really need to know and I don't know anywhere in Melbourne that has nightingale authentication service..
> Could you please let me know for sure if its fake. Thanking you in advance
> 
> Sarah : )


 
based on the pics you've attached in posts listed above, I'd say the bag is not authentic.  There are many things wrong, and not to say your friend did or did not lie to you, but she may have purchased something that was a bait and switch from bluefly


----------



## randr21

Tigerlilyz said:


> Hi y'all. Can someone please take a look at this nightingale and authenticate please?
> Thanks in advance
> http://ebay.com.au/ViewItem.aspx?aid=270624089416&emvcc=0


 
your link just takes me to ebay homepage.


----------



## hmcoffey

Is this real??

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8756485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_810wt_920


----------



## randr21

hmcoffey said:


> Is this real??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8756485&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_810wt_920


 
authentic


----------



## Twinklette

thanks for backing up in my absence RandR -


----------



## hmcoffey

Thanks randr21 and twinklette!


----------



## emilio

randr21 said:


> based on the pics you've attached in posts listed above, I'd say the bag is not authentic.  There are many things wrong, and not to say your friend did or did not lie to you, but she may have purchased something that was a bait and switch from bluefly



Ok, thank you very much for letting me know : )
Won't be selling it


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> thanks for backing up in my absence RandR -



anytime pal~


----------



## Ellie Belle

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...72742&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2750wt_1139

never seen the leather braided into the chain! but IDK!! thanks!


----------



## Ellie Belle

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2750wt_1139

have never seen one with the leather ribbons on the gold chain itself... 

LMK! THNKS!


----------



## randr21

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...72742&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2750wt_1139
> 
> never seen the leather braided into the chain! but IDK!! thanks!



not authentic


----------



## randr21

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ht_2750wt_1139
> 
> have never seen one with the leather ribbons on the gold chain itself...
> 
> LMK! THNKS!



listing removed


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

Please authenticate.
Can someone help me with this. I am new to Givenchy but love this style of bag. I have many other designer bags in other brands from boutiques and only try and buy once in a while on ebay.I mostly sell the stuff I no longer use. All authentic of course. I think it looks sketchy. I might just save up and get one next time I am at Barneys in SoCal. Let me know. 

Ebay Item: Lambskin Large Black Givenchy
Item Number: 120612531885
Seller: biffsltd (feedback but still dicey)
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...e-satchel-/120612531885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags 

Here is another; 

ebay Item: New Nightingale Maxi
Item Number: 180548920615
Seller: tribecavintageclub (not much feedback to go off of) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NEW-Ni...r-Handbag-/180548920615?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags


----------



## aalinkaa

Ladies, I think was got skipped over. Please check this bag out and let me know if i need to return it to the seller. Additional pictures were taken by me when the bag arrived.
Thank you!!!!



aalinkaa said:


> Item: Fabulous Givenchy Patent Leather Large Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 110572372579
> Seller: jkrop1120
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110572372579&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Comments: Just received the bag, here are additional pictures. Please let me know if I have anything to worry about


----------



## babyhug

Can someone help me with this.

I just got it today, but the tag says this:

Designed by 
GIVENCHY
PARIS
SL1OO7

And on the back of the tag it says Made in China. 

Item:Authentic Givenchy Black Leather Purse Bag Handbag 

Item Number: 220651688938

Seller:ily1005

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220651688938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thank you so much.


----------



## Atomik

Hi everyone!! Does this bag look authentic??
http://193.164.197.30/images/431/4315942998.jpg
http://193.164.197.30/images/432/4325687174.jpg

 I would appreciate any advice!! thanks!


----------



## randr21

SunnyCalifornia said:


> Please authenticate.
> Can someone help me with this. I am new to Givenchy but love this style of bag. I have many other designer bags in other brands from boutiques and only try and buy once in a while on ebay.I mostly sell the stuff I no longer use. All authentic of course. I think it looks sketchy. I might just save up and get one next time I am at Barneys in SoCal. Let me know.
> 
> Ebay Item: Lambskin Large Black Givenchy
> Item Number: 120612531885
> Seller: biffsltd (feedback but still dicey)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...e-satchel-/120612531885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> 
> Here is another;
> 
> ebay Item: New Nightingale Maxi
> Item Number: 180548920615
> Seller: tribecavintageclub (not much feedback to go off of)
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NEW-Ni...r-Handbag-/180548920615?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags



I don't think either one is authentic.  The first one doesn't have many  clear pics of the hw, but what I've seen so far is not good.

The second one says the seller is from NY and this was purchased from  BNY from Spring 2010.  I've never seen this bag at BNY in NYC.

You should just save your money and buy authentic one at BNY in Cali.


----------



## randr21

aalinkaa said:


> Ladies, I think was got skipped over. Please check this bag out and let me know if i need to return it to the seller. Additional pictures were taken by me when the bag arrived.
> Thank you!!!!



I'm leaning towards authentic, even though I've yet to see that much striation/streaks on this style.   Does the patent leather feel soft and flexible, but still substantial?  That's how it should be.


----------



## randr21

babyhug said:


> Can someone help me with this.
> 
> I just got it today, but the tag says this:
> 
> Designed by
> GIVENCHY
> PARIS
> SL1OO7
> 
> And on the back of the tag it says Made in China.
> 
> Item:Authentic Givenchy Black Leather Purse Bag Handbag
> 
> Item Number: 220651688938
> 
> Seller:ily1005
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220651688938&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much.



I've never seen this style before.  Does seller know what season/year it was purchased?  Hard to authenticate this without some reference as we normally see nightingales, saccas and pandoras styles.


----------



## randr21

Atomik said:


> Hi everyone!! Does this bag look authentic??
> http://193.164.197.30/images/431/4315942998.jpg
> http://193.164.197.30/images/432/4325687174.jpg
> 
> I would appreciate any advice!! thanks!



bad fake


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

randr21 said:


> I don't think either one is authentic.  The first one doesn't have many  clear pics of the hw, but what I've seen so far is not good.
> 
> The second one says the seller is from NY and this was purchased from  BNY from Spring 2010.  I've never seen this bag at BNY in NYC.
> 
> You should just save your money and buy authentic one at BNY in Cali.



Thanks for the help! That's what I thought.


----------



## aalinkaa

randr21 said:


> I'm leaning towards authentic, even though I've yet to see that much striation/streaks on this style. Does the patent leather feel soft and flexible, but still substantial? That's how it should be.


 
Thank you! Yes, the leather feels soft but is durable. My friend has a medium one in this pattern from about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## babyhug

randr21 said:


> I've never seen this style before. Does seller know what season/year it was purchased? Hard to authenticate this without some reference as we normally see nightingales, saccas and pandoras styles.


 
Thank you so much.


----------



## randr21

aalinkaa said:


> Thank you! Yes, the leather feels soft but is durable. My friend has a medium one in this pattern from about 2-3 years ago.



It's much easier for you to authenticate if you can compare it to your friend's authentic one.  The first giveaway would be the feel of the patent leather.  Glad you were able to get an authentic one!


----------



## Lululola

Please authenticate. I know it's expired, but I'm curious to see. Thanks

ebay Item: Magnifique GIVENCHY white off leather BAG
Item Number: 130403259409
Seller: masekoblue
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130403259409


----------



## randr21

Lululola said:


> Please authenticate. I know it's expired, but I'm curious to see. Thanks
> 
> ebay Item: Magnifique GIVENCHY white off leather BAG
> Item Number: 130403259409
> Seller: masekoblue
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130403259409



Without closeups of the hardware and details, like stitching, fabric, etc., this looks like a fake.  The zippers look shoddy.


----------



## Wish4More

Hi, I don't know how to start a new post/thread... not familiar with the terms... sorry...
Is this Nightingale Authentic?  I think it is, but I just returned a fake one that was "guaranteed authentic" and don't want to take a chance.

Serial Number is: ma0906

If I need to start a new post/thread, I will, but can you please tell me how?


----------



## randr21

Wish4More said:


> Hi, I don't know how to start a new post/thread... not familiar with the terms... sorry...
> Is this Nightingale Authentic?  I think it is, but I just returned a fake one that was "guaranteed authentic" and don't want to take a chance.
> 
> Serial Number is: ma0906
> 
> If I need to start a new post/thread, I will, but can you please tell me how?



need pics of hardware by strap, serial number and original ebay link.


----------



## Wish4More

Thank you for responding so quickly!  the link is:
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-MEDIUM-NIGHTINGALE-HANDBAG-BAG-RARE-2DIE4-2-3K-/170531930088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
I have requested better photos of the hardware and serial number.


----------



## randr21

Wish4More said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly! the link is:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-MEDIUM...DIE4-2-3K-/170531930088?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags
> I have requested better photos of the hardware and serial number.


 
The other nightingale she just sold looked authentic, so I'm feeling good about this one.  My only question mark is the internal label...usually, the Givenchy is not so big, at least not on my bags.


----------



## Wish4More

Thank you very much for responding so quickly!
The size of the Givenchy in the internal labe is may concern too.... Could it be this way because maybe it's a limited edition bag?


----------



## Wish4More

It looks as though it only has one zipper.  Do ALL Nightingales have double zippers?


----------



## Wish4More

I just saw a post on page 50 that says earlier bags had only one zipper.  I'm going for it!
Thank you!


----------



## emilio

emilio said:


> Ok, thank you very much for letting me know : )
> Won't be selling it



Hi guys,

Thank you for helping me with my bag, it has been a bit of an issue getting it authenticated and finding an answer. I sent pics of the bag to Givenchy in the US as a last resort and they have let me know they think the bag is actually authentic!

I'm sending it to them now for them to authenticate 100% and if it is authentic as they think then they will write a letter of authenticity for me 

Then is it 100% safe to sell on ebay?

Thanks again : )


----------



## randr21

emilio said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you for helping me with my bag, it has been a bit of an issue getting it authenticated and finding an answer. I sent pics of the bag to Givenchy in the US as a last resort and they have let me know they think the bag is actually authentic!
> 
> I'm sending it to them now for them to authenticate 100% and if it is authentic as they think then they will write a letter of authenticity for me
> 
> Then is it 100% safe to sell on ebay?
> 
> Thanks again : )



sure, if Givenchy gives you a stamp of approval, then you should be sell on ebay without any worries.


----------



## zippy14u

I found this vintage Givenchy and am hoping someone would authenticate and name this for me. Please let me know if you need more pictures.

Thanks in advance


----------



## defelio

Can someone please help to authenticate the below two nightingale bag? Thanks 

ebay Item: NWT GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE GLAZED NEUTRAL Free Shipping!!
Item Number: 130421023010
Seller: thedreamgroup
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GIVENCHY-NI...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5db2e122


ebay Item: Auth Givenchy Medium Brown Croco Nightingale $2295
Item Number: 390225396365
Seller: lulublue717
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-M...365?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adb3f028dhttp://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GIVENCHY-NI...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5db2e122


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Hiya
Can someone please take a look at this Givenchy Nightingale and authenticate?
Thanks in advance 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190436953446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## paulabamboo

Hi ladies, this will be my first Givenchy. I appreciate any help!
She is a top rated seller, but we never know.
Thank you so much

Name:Givenchy Dark Brown Embossed Crocodile Handbag
Seller:celebrityowned 
Item:390220304567

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390220304567&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## SunnyCalifornia

Can someone please authenticate this for me. I am not sure if the photos here will work so let me know.

Ebay Item Name: Authentic large lambskin Givenchy nightingale satchel 
Item Number: 320583304372
Seller: letshavecurry
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320583304372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 
Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

I believe both are/were authentic 



defelio said:


> Can someone please help to authenticate the below two nightingale bag? Thanks
> 
> ebay Item: NWT GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE GLAZED NEUTRAL Free Shipping!!
> Item Number: 130421023010
> Seller: thedreamgroup
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-GIVENCHY-NI...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e5db2e122
> 
> 
> ebay Item: Auth Givenchy Medium Brown Croco Nightingale $2295
> Item Number: 390225396365
> Seller: lulublue717
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-M...365?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5adb3f028d


----------



## Twinklette

horrible FAKE.



Tigerlilyz said:


> Hiya
> Can someone please take a look at this Givenchy Nightingale and authenticate?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190436953446&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

It ended and is authentic.



paulabamboo said:


> Hi ladies, this will be my first Givenchy. I appreciate any help!
> She is a top rated seller, but we never know.
> Thank you so much
> 
> Name:Givenchy Dark Brown Embossed Crocodile Handbag
> Seller:celebrityowned
> Item:390220304567
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390220304567&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this is fake.



SunnyCalifornia said:


> Can someone please authenticate this for me. I am not sure if the photos here will work so let me know.
> 
> Ebay Item Name: Authentic large lambskin Givenchy nightingale satchel
> Item Number: 320583304372
> Seller: letshavecurry
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320583304372&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> Thanks!


----------



## eikib

Can somebody please authenticate these 2 for me too? is it auth or fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Givenchy-Large-Black-Nightingale-Bag-/220662443655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336081ae87
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BLACK-MEDIUM-BAG-ALL-DOC-NEW-/190436953446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c56ed4d66


----------



## eikib

and also this one please, thanks a lot.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-large-lambskin-Givenchy-nightingale-satchel-/320583304372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa44104b4


----------



## Twinklette

First one:  appears there's two different purses being shown and the first one is fake, I would NOT bid.

Second one: FAKE



eikib said:


> Can somebody please authenticate these 2 for me too? is it auth or fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-G...655?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336081ae87
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...446?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c56ed4d66


----------



## Twinklette

This was already posted, it's fake.



eikib said:


> and also this one please, thanks a lot.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-large...372?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa44104b4


----------



## babyhug

Ebay Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Wrinkled Leather w/ Gold bag
Item Number: 220662785948
Seller: 914vavi 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336086e79c
Thanks!


----------



## vmc3113

Hello,
I was given this bag from a friend because she didn't want to get it fixed. Her husband bought it for her while in Canada. She thinks it is authentic; what do you think? Thanks so much. -Tori

http://www.flickr.com/photos/5178953...7624867213356/


----------



## randr21

babyhug said:


> Ebay Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Wrinkled Leather w/ Gold bag
> Item Number: 220662785948
> Seller: 914vavi
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item336086e79c
> Thanks!


 
The logo doesn't look right to me, maybe Twinklette can confirm...


----------



## randr21

vmc3113 said:


> Hello,
> I was given this bag from a friend because she didn't want to get it fixed. Her husband bought it for her while in Canada. She thinks it is authentic; what do you think? Thanks so much. -Tori
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/5178953...7624867213356/


 
Very difficult to authenticate vintage givenchy bags, as we don't really have a pt of reference...my initial thought was, they used to make their bags in spain?


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> I found this vintage Givenchy and am hoping someone would authenticate and name this for me. Please let me know if you need more pictures.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Could I please have some feedback regarding this bag(even if you're not sure)

Thanks


----------



## randr21

zippy14u said:


> Could I please have some feedback regarding this bag(even if you're not sure)
> 
> Thanks



i looked at the 3 pics u uploaded and so far, no major warning signs. however, since u have the bag, check to see the stitching, leather quality (see & feel), and overall workmanship.  also, does it say where it's made? did you get it from a thrift shop or what? answers to all these can help u determine.


----------



## Twinklette

doesn't look right to me either 



randr21 said:


> The logo doesn't look right to me, maybe Twinklette can confirm...


----------



## zippy14u

randr21 said:


> i looked at the 3 pics u uploaded and so far, no major warning signs. however, since u have the bag, check to see the stitching, leather quality (see & feel), and overall workmanship.  also, does it say where it's made? did you get it from a thrift shop or what? answers to all these can help u determine.



Thank you so much for your responce. This was purchased from a seller from our local flea market. The exterior of the bag is fabric. The stitching is flat, no overlapping. Aside from the tag and the stamping, I don't really know much more. Maybe someone will know how to decipher stamping(numbers) Could that possibly be a date code?


----------



## seidenpopo

Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance

ebay Item: GIVENCHY LEATHER SACCA CHAIN HANDLE TOTE HANDBAG 
Item Number: 320585456107
Seller: dress4less-333 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320585456107


----------



## vmc3113

randr21 said:


> Very difficult to authenticate vintage givenchy bags, as we don't really have a pt of reference...my initial thought was, they used to make their bags in spain?


 
Thanks for the reply.  So funny, I thought the same thing when I saw made in Spain. I did a little google searching and sure enough, seems like they did.


----------



## myworld

seidenpopo said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance
> 
> ebay Item: GIVENCHY LEATHER SACCA CHAIN HANDLE TOTE HANDBAG
> Item Number: 320585456107
> Seller: dress4less-333
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320585456107



sorry pal, this bag doesn't appear as an authentic piece to me. (At least to me). if i'm not mistaken this is a model 5101 and for givenchy bags, best way to determine is in real, hold in yr hands. However on this bag several things are not quite there. This model is not really that old but the bag condition is pretty bad at the price, even.


----------



## o_luxurious

Hello Givenchy experts,
Can anyone authenticate these two for me? They both look OK to me, but I have untrained eyes for Givenchy. TIA!

eBay Item: **NEW Givenchy Black Medium Textured Nightingale**
Item #: 140451374969
Seller: good_lqqkin
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Black-Medium-Textured-Nightingale-/140451374969?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b38de779

Bonanzle Item: GIVENCHY medium Nightingale in Petrol! 
Item #:17430006
Seller: elaine
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_


----------



## myworld

o_luxurious said:


> Hello Givenchy experts,
> Can anyone authenticate these two for me? They both look OK to me, but I have untrained eyes for Givenchy. TIA!
> 
> eBay Item: **NEW Givenchy Black Medium Textured Nightingale**
> Item #: 140451374969
> Seller: good_lqqkin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Bl...969?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b38de779
> 
> Bonanzle Item: GIVENCHY medium Nightingale in Petrol!
> Item #:17430006
> Seller: elaine
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_



first 1 doesn't look good to me. as second one have a potential. 
i think u need to wait also other members to look into it.


----------



## o_luxurious

myworld said:


> first 1 doesn't look good to me. as second one have a potential.
> i think u need to wait also other members to look into it.


 
Thanks, *myworld*! 

Any other opinions?


----------



## juicy1120

Would someone kindly authenticate this Balenciaga for me 
eBay Item: AUTH BALENCIAGA First Motorcycle Bag
Item #: 330468567076
Seller: justmetagirlnamed 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-BALENCIAGA...076?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf1762824


----------



## juicy1120

This one too
eBay Item: NWT AUTHENTIC BALENCIAGA CIEL FIRST BAG 2009 FALL
Item #: 250648342066
Seller: buywithconfidence
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-AUTHENTIC-B...066?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5bce2e32


----------



## myworld

*juicy1120*, i think you mistakenly posted it on Givenchy authentication forum. There's Balenciaga forum, separately, as well.


----------



## o_luxurious

^ Yup. *juicy1120*, you can post here in the Balenciaga forum.


----------



## Twinklette

*I believe this one to be AUTHENTIC though I'd need to see the GG logo on hardware to confirm, but her high end purse feedback basically speaks for itself.*

eBay Item: **NEW Givenchy Black Medium Textured Nightingale**
Item #: 140451374969
Seller: good_lqqkin
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Bl...969?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b38de779


*Not enough pictures to authenticate - need pics of interior leather tag front & back, interior Givenchy emblem, GG logo on hardware, GG logo on leather handles where they attach to purse...*

Bonanzle Item: GIVENCHY medium Nightingale in Petrol! 
Item #:17430006
Seller: elaine
Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_[/QUOTE]


----------



## o_luxurious

Twinklette said:


> *I believe this one to be AUTHENTIC though I'd need to see the GG logo on hardware to confirm, but her high end purse feedback basically speaks for itself.*
> 
> eBay Item: **NEW Givenchy Black Medium Textured Nightingale**
> Item #: 140451374969
> Seller: good_lqqkin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Bl...969?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b38de779
> 
> 
> *Not enough pictures to authenticate - need pics of interior leather tag front & back, interior Givenchy emblem, GG logo on hardware, GG logo on leather handles where they attach to purse...*
> 
> Bonanzle Item: GIVENCHY medium Nightingale in Petrol!
> Item #:17430006
> Seller: elaine
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_


 
Thanks, *Twinklette*!


----------



## fashionkid

Just wondedring if anyone can tell me if this bag is authentic or fake. 
The seller said she would send the receipt from Barneys with the bag but receipts can also be forged. Please help.


----------



## Twinklette

^^^there's no link or pictures???


----------



## paulabamboo

Hello!
Would you help me with this bag please?

Name:Givenchy Nightingale Black Medium Barneys
Item: 320591166443
Seller:arwen726
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&_trkparms=1876:1


----------



## CreamPuffer

[/QUOTE]


----------



## randr21

CreamPuffer said:


>


[/QUOTE]

bad fake


----------



## kitsch01

hi all, just bought this but needed double assurance nonetheless...
is this bag AUTHENTIC? many thankss


Ebay Item: GIVENCHY LARGE NIGHTINGALE BAG
Item Number: 130429843873
Seller: nh1o1o
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...843873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


----------



## randr21

paulabamboo said:


> Hello!
> Would you help me with this bag please?
> 
> Name:Givenchy Nightingale Black Medium Barneys
> Item: 320591166443
> Seller:arwen726
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619&_trkparms=1876:1


 
looks good to me


----------



## randr21

kitsch01 said:


> hi all, just bought this but needed double assurance nonetheless...
> is this bag AUTHENTIC? many thankss
> 
> 
> Ebay Item: GIVENCHY LARGE NIGHTINGALE BAG
> Item Number: 130429843873
> Seller: nh1o1o
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...843873&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1154


 
Looks authentic, good deal.


----------



## lavie

Hi. Could I get some help with this please? Thanks!

Name:Givenchy Nightingale
Item: 180558366814
Seller:12psr
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180558366814&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## kitsch01

thanks randr21 ! (fingers crossed as i await for bag to be delivered)


----------



## seidenpopo

Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag. 

Ebay Item: 100% Orig. GIVENCHY Shopper schwarz mit gold Logo
Item Number: 320587117221
Seller: etolescarf
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320587117221

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Hiya
Can someone please authenticate this ASAP as it ends in 12 hours

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350393044700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks in advance
Ciao


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic - but I don't believe the part about the handles...I believe they are worn, but your judgment call to make, if you can deal with their condition  



lavie said:


> Hi. Could I get some help with this please? Thanks!
> 
> Name:Givenchy Nightingale
> Item: 180558366814
> Seller:12psr
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180558366814&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:AU:1123


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic



Tigerlilyz said:


> Hiya
> Can someone please authenticate this ASAP as it ends in 12 hours
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350393044700&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Ciao


----------



## randr21

seidenpopo said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Ebay Item: 100% Orig. GIVENCHY Shopper schwarz mit gold Logo
> Item Number: 320587117221
> Seller: etolescarf
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320587117221
> 
> Thanks in advance



Twinklette - is it me, or does the logo look a little crooked?  I'm not familiar with this style, but I'm feeling iffy about this one.  any thoughts?


----------



## Twinklette

*Rand - *It looks to me like the shadowing the way the flash/photo is taken is making it look crooked - but I believe it's actually straight on   I don't much know this style but am leaning towards authentic...



randr21 said:


> Twinklette - is it me, or does the logo look a little crooked? I'm not familiar with this style, but I'm feeling iffy about this one. any thoughts?


----------



## Twinklette

I'd like to see a better pic of the the datecode/interior stamp on this one just to make sure...



randr21 said:


> looks good to me


----------



## Tigerlilyz

Thanks Twinklette- much appreciated.


----------



## seidenpopo

randr21 and Twinklette, first of all many thanks for your assessment. If you need more pics please let me know. Please tell me which detailed pictures I have to ask for. Or I will buy this bag (paypal is offered) and I will make some pics by myself!?!?


----------



## ilovecoco.

Thanks in advance if anyone can help me out 

Ebay Item: GIVENCHY BLACK QUILTED LEATHER KELLY STYLE SHOULDER BAG
Item Number: 170539268213
Seller: zarra09
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170539268213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## bbag_queen

Twinklette said:


> *I believe this one to be AUTHENTIC though I'd need to see the GG logo on hardware to confirm, but her high end purse feedback basically speaks for itself.*
> 
> eBay Item: **NEW Givenchy Black Medium Textured Nightingale**
> Item #: 140451374969
> Seller: good_lqqkin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Givenchy-Bl...969?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b38de779
> 
> 
> *Not enough pictures to authenticate - need pics of interior leather tag front & back, interior Givenchy emblem, GG logo on hardware, GG logo on leather handles where they attach to purse...*
> 
> Bonanzle Item: GIVENCHY medium Nightingale in Petrol!
> Item #:17430006
> Seller: elaine
> Link: http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/elaine/items/GIVENCHY_medium_Nightingale_in_Petrol_


[/QUOTE]


I emailed good_lqqkin about why the bag was taken down; looks like good_lqqkin made a deal off eBay...apprently she doesnt have a problem making deals...


----------



## alice$

For some reason i cant find my previous post asking whether this bag is authentic :/

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260667222311&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_2613wt_1139


----------



## alice$

please please help me!!! theres 3 hours left!


----------



## randr21

alice$ said:


> please please help me!!! theres 3 hours left!


 
why are the pics for a white bag and she's selling a blue one?  Also, several discrepancies in her description...there's nothing adjustable on a nightingale, title of listing says retail is 1695, but then she contradicts in description to say it retails for 1800.


----------



## jlm08

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale. Thanks! 

eBay Item: Givenchy - Medium Textured Nightingale 
Item #: 140457996331
Seller: good_lqqkin
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140457996331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Vidalita

alice$ said:


> For some reason i cant find my previous post asking whether this bag is authentic :/
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260667222311&_trksid=p2759.l1259#ht_2613wt_1139


this was authentic. somebody scored an amazing deal!


----------



## Vidalita

jlm08 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale. Thanks!
> 
> eBay Item: Givenchy - Medium Textured Nightingale
> Item #: 140457996331
> Seller: good_lqqkin
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140457996331&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


this one is tough!! 
i want to say it is authentic because i think i've seen the pandora bag in this "alexander wang"/ysl besace type leather....but....i'm not totally sure...the seller seems pretty legit though; they have an auth bal bag for sale


----------



## jlm08

brian said:


> this one is tough!!
> i want to say it is authentic because i think i've seen the pandora bag in this "alexander wang"/ysl besace type leather....but....i'm not totally sure...the seller seems pretty legit though; they have an auth bal bag for sale


 
thanks. i'm so tempted. it's so difficult to find an authentic nightingale in ebay these days.  seller has said offered money back guarantee for my peace of mind. do you think i should go for it?


----------



## Twinklette

This one is authentic....  I would bid with confidence.

*Brian* any clue if they'll be bringing back the plain leather from the first season?  I so loved that chevre...the textured and wrinkled just don't do it for me at all.



jlm08 said:


> thanks. i'm so tempted. it's so difficult to find an authentic nightingale in ebay these days. seller has said offered money back guarantee for my peace of mind. do you think i should go for it?


----------



## bbag_queen

jlm08 said:


> thanks. i'm so tempted. it's so difficult to find an authentic nightingale in ebay these days. seller has said offered money back guarantee for my peace of mind. do you think i should go for it?


 

I've bought from her before, they are authentic. you can even make deals with her to avoid losing it to another bidder or somone hitting the BIN price


----------



## ilovefashion87

hi can you help with this one

item name: large nightingale
item number:260661690879
seller id:chirga28 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260661690879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## alice$

OMG

i just received the bag i won...
 can someone please tell me if this is real or fake?

i thought it was white, but its BLUE 

please help asap so i can file a claim if it is fake!


----------



## sahadewa

Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? It seems too good to be true price wise...

Item name: $1000+Auth New GIVENCHY Womens Nightingale HANDBAG*2008
Item no:120626347205
Seller: happydeals02
Link:http: //cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120626347205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5521wt_1139


----------



## Vidalita

Your bag is authentic, don't worry 

That light blue was a key color for Givenchy a couple seasons back....I forgot exactly what season...possibly spring 09


----------



## randr21

ilovefashion87 said:


> hi can you help with this one
> 
> item name: large nightingale
> item number:260661690879
> seller id:chirga28
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260661690879&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
bad fake


----------



## randr21

sahadewa said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this bag for me? It seems too good to be true price wise...
> 
> Item name: $1000+Auth New GIVENCHY Womens Nightingale HANDBAG*2008
> Item no:120626347205
> Seller: happydeals02
> Link:http: //cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120626347205&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_5521wt_1139


 
horrible fake


----------



## nielnielniel

Item name: Givenchy Medium Pandora - Beige $1,660 Slight Damage
Item no: 370439754479
Seller: tntradertn
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...479?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563fee12ef

Item name: GIVENCHY PANDORA HANDBAG
Item no: 200526090590
Seller: camiben 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-PANDORA-HANDBAG-/200526090590?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eb049515e

I am gasping for a pandora...thanks in advance!


----------



## sahadewa

Hi, can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale for me? It also seems too good to be true price wise... thanks 

Item Name:AUTH NW GIVENCHY LARGE BLACK NIGHTINGALE bag RRP 2000+
Item no:220675506917
Seller: yingmylee
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...06917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4796wt_1139


----------



## randr21

nielnielniel said:


> Item name: Givenchy Medium Pandora - Beige $1,660 Slight Damage
> Item no: 370439754479
> Seller: tntradertn
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...479?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item563fee12ef
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY PANDORA HANDBAG
> Item no: 200526090590
> Seller: camiben
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-PANDORA-HANDBAG-/200526090590?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item2eb049515e
> 
> I am gasping for a pandora...thanks in advance!


 
I believe first one is authentic, but the second auction is questionable...


----------



## randr21

sahadewa said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale for me? It also seems too good to be true price wise... thanks
> 
> Item Name:AUTH NW GIVENCHY LARGE BLACK NIGHTINGALE bag RRP 2000+
> Item no:220675506917
> Seller: yingmylee
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...06917&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4796wt_1139


 
geez this is a bad fake...should be reported.


----------



## sahadewa

randr21 said:


> geez this is a bad fake...should be reported.



Thanks for letting me know, I'm going to report it


----------



## nielnielniel

randr21 said:


> I believe first one is authentic, but the second auction is questionable...



Thanks for validating it....


----------



## SKOVGAARD

Please help Authenticate this Givenchy~~ Pics below
Any input appreciated it.


----------



## SKOVGAARD

randr21 said:


> geez this is a bad fake...should be reported.


From where I can tell if it is a fake or auth one? 
Thanks!


----------



## randr21

SKOVGAARD said:


> From where I can tell if it is a fake or auth one?
> Thanks!



the logo stamp on the handles in 1st pic is a giveaway.  search through this thread to see what an authentic one would look like...i remember uploading a close up comparison pick.


----------



## SKOVGAARD

Many thanks! !


----------



## pinkdevil76

hi....can anyone help me authenticate this bag

Name: GIVENCHY LARGE BLACK NIGHTINGALE bag
Item number: 120629699965
link: http://******/bIlV3A

thanks in advance...


----------



## sfc

Hi...Is this authentic? Thanks in advance 

Item name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG BLACK LAMBSKIN
Item no: 170549342560
Seller: goldezlocks
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170549342560#ht_500wt_1105


----------



## SKOVGAARD

Please, guys~Is this authentic? Price is so low.....
Thanks a lot!

Item name: $1775 aut new GIVENCHY Womens Nightingale BAG handbag
Item no : 320599576806
Seller: poison_1969
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320599576806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8033wt_1137


----------



## randr21

pinkdevil76 said:


> hi....can anyone help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Name: GIVENCHY LARGE BLACK NIGHTINGALE bag
> Item number: 120629699965
> link: http://******/bIlV3A
> 
> thanks in advance...



this is looks good to me, good deal too.


----------



## randr21

sfc said:


> Hi...Is this authentic? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG BLACK LAMBSKIN
> Item no: 170549342560
> Seller: goldezlocks
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170549342560#ht_500wt_1105





SKOVGAARD said:


> Please, guys~Is this authentic? Price is so low.....
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: $1775 aut new GIVENCHY Womens Nightingale BAG handbag
> Item no : 320599576806
> Seller: poison_1969
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...76806&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_8033wt_1137



Both of these are bad fakes.


----------



## pinkdevil76

thanks a lot...


----------



## eikib

Hi, please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. Thanks a lot!
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_995929200_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_108347910_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_313070214_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_977779378_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_130410888_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_114135875_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_275517915_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_450913884_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_370367831_large.jpg
http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/users/magdalenascot/eBayAuctions/ginenchy/images/IMG_840957279_large.jpg


----------



## eikib

please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale too. Thanks!!=]

Item name: Authe GIVENCHY blk NIGHTINGALE large bag BEAUTIFUL
Item no : 150502275363
Seller: ebuon
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-...363?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230aa27923


----------



## Twinklette

Leaning towards AUTH on this one but need to see the inside leather tag w/serial # front and back to confirm, and the GG logo on hardware.



eikib said:


> please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale too. Thanks!!=]
> 
> Item name: Authe GIVENCHY blk NIGHTINGALE large bag BEAUTIFUL
> Item no : 150502275363
> Seller: ebuon
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-...363?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230aa27923


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good to me 



eikib said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. Thanks a lot!
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_995929200_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_108347910_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_313070214_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_977779378_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_130410888_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_114135875_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_275517915_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_450913884_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_370367831_large.jpg
> http://www.listingfactoryhost.com/u...tions/ginenchy/images/IMG_840957279_large.jpg


----------



## humpybunny

hey could you guys authenticate this for me? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Medium-Lam...222?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564020e5a6


----------



## Twinklette

^^ fake


----------



## maria-mixalis

Item Namere-owned GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BAG 
Seller id:klozet_needz
Item no.:250709944302
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-owned-GIVEN...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f7a27ee

Can you authenticate??please..


----------



## ampeefyed

Item name: RARE GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG MAROON-IT BAG!
Almost NEW- NO RESERVE PRICE
Item no : 230537916019
Seller: xpertbidder
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GIVENCHY-M...019?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad216e73

Thank you in advance.


----------



## s3107k

Hi, I'm wondering if someone would be kind enough to authenticate this for me.

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Large Handbag Tote
Seller ID: reddi5hsun
Item no.: 320601656369
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

TIA!


----------



## cocoandjen

I just won this  Can someone authenticate?  TIA!

Item Name: AUTH. Givenchy Nightingale Med. Glazed Textured Leather
Seller id:  ocbratbag
Item no:  320601477486
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320601477486&autorefresh=true


----------



## randr21

maria-mixalis said:


> Item Namere-owned GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BAG
> Seller id:klozet_needz
> Item no.:250709944302
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Pre-owned-GIVEN...302?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5f7a27ee
> 
> Can you authenticate??please..


 
bad fake



ampeefyed said:


> Item name: RARE GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG MAROON-IT BAG!
> Almost NEW- NO RESERVE PRICE
> Item no : 230537916019
> Seller: xpertbidder
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GIVENCHY-M...019?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ad216e73
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 
authentic, but is that a stain on the inside lining?  



s3107k said:


> Hi, I'm wondering if someone would be kind enough to authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Large Handbag Tote
> Seller ID: reddi5hsun
> Item no.: 320601656369
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> TIA!


 
fake



cocoandjen said:


> I just won this  Can someone authenticate? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTH. Givenchy Nightingale Med. Glazed Textured Leather
> Seller id: ocbratbag
> Item no: 320601477486
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320601477486&autorefresh=true


 
not enough pics, but from what i've seen so far, authentic.


----------



## princess fiona

I just won this  Can someone authenticate? TIA!

Item Name: AUTH. Givenchy Nightingale Croc embossed bag
Seller id: cissy2708
Item no: 180576798698
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180576798698

I really hope this is authentic, i have been looking for this bag!  thanks again.


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic & congrats 



princess fiona said:


> I just won this  Can someone authenticate? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTH. Givenchy Nightingale Croc embossed bag
> Seller id: cissy2708
> Item no: 180576798698
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180576798698
> 
> I really hope this is authentic, i have been looking for this bag!  thanks again.


----------



## cocoandjen

cocoandjen said:


> I just won this  Can someone authenticate? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTH. Givenchy Nightingale Med. Glazed Textured Leather
> Seller id: ocbratbag
> Item no: 320601477486
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320601477486&autorefresh=true


 
My bag arrived and I took additional pics.  Hope it's authentic b/c I'm already in love!  More pics to follow.  Please authenticate.  TIA!!!!


----------



## cocoandjen

cocoandjen said:


> My bag arrived and I took additional pics. Hope it's authentic b/c I'm already in love! More pics to follow. Please authenticate. TIA!!!!


 
Last two pics of the hardware!


----------



## cocoandjen

cocoandjen said:


> Last two pics of the hardware!


 
Sorry, one more.


----------



## randr21

princess fiona said:


> I just won this  Can someone authenticate? TIA!
> 
> Item Name: AUTH. Givenchy Nightingale Croc embossed bag
> Seller id: cissy2708
> Item no: 180576798698
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180576798698
> 
> I really hope this is authentic, i have been looking for this bag!  thanks again.


 
i have this bag and i adore it...lots of compliments wherever i go.


----------



## cocoandjen

cocoandjen said:


> Sorry, one more.


 
Hope someone can help authenticate...only have a couple days to return it.  Thanks!


----------



## princess fiona

randr21 said:


> i have this bag and i adore it...lots of compliments wherever i go.



Thanks so much!  i can't wait to have this bag.


----------



## princess fiona

Twinklette said:


> Authentic & congrats



Thanks for your help!!!  i cant wait to receive the bag!


----------



## Ellie Belle

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...415191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_484wt_1156

Seller info
luvlydeals ( 80)


----------



## randr21

cocoandjen said:


> Sorry, one more.


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...415191&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_484wt_1156
> 
> Seller info
> luvlydeals ( 80)


 
not familiar with this bag to authenticate


----------



## cocoandjen

randr21 said:


> authentic


 
THANK YOU RANDR21


----------



## eikib

Please auth this 2 for me...thanks a lot!!
Item Name: Auth Black large lambskin Givenchy Nightingale satchel
Seller id: biffsltd
Item no: 120636264544
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c167b5060

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather
Seller id: kmbasia
Item no: 250712351703
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...712351703?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5f9ee3d7


----------



## randr21

eikib said:


> Please auth this 2 for me...thanks a lot!!
> Item Name: Auth Black large lambskin Givenchy Nightingale satchel
> Seller id: biffsltd
> Item no: 120636264544
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...544?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c167b5060
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather
> Seller id: kmbasia
> Item no: 250712351703
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...712351703?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a5f9ee3d7


 
both fakes


----------



## novalemon

I just won this one and was sure it was authentic but now I'm having second doubts. . . could you please authenticate for me?  

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LEATHER PUMPKIN/TAN HANDBAG PURSE
Seller id: pretty*luxe
Item no: 250710644598
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250710644598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

novalemon said:


> I just won this one and was sure it was authentic but now I'm having second doubts. . . could you please authenticate for me?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LEATHER PUMPKIN/TAN HANDBAG PURSE
> Seller id: pretty*luxe
> Item no: 250710644598
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250710644598&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 
fake.  you should have authenticated before buying


----------



## novalemon

randr21 said:


> fake.  you should have authenticated before buying



randr21,

Thanks so much for your quick reply.

The seller accepts returns.  Are you absolutely sure that this bag is  not authentic?  I need to message the seller to let them know that I do  not want the bag and that they are selling a fake bag.  But I want to be  100% sure before I do that.  

Have a super day and thanks again for your expert advice.


----------



## Twinklette

It is definitely FAKE  Ask for a refund.



novalemon said:


> randr21,
> 
> Thanks so much for your quick reply.
> 
> The seller accepts returns. Are you absolutely sure that this bag is not authentic? I need to message the seller to let them know that I do not want the bag and that they are selling a fake bag. But I want to be 100% sure before I do that.
> 
> Have a super day and thanks again for your expert advice.


----------



## fsadeli

could anyone help me athenticate this for me please? thank you!
Item Name: Givenchy Sacca Chain Handle Bag Shoulder Purse Black 
Seller id: yes-its-authentic
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yes_i...y_Sacca_Chain_Handle_Bag_Shoulder_Purse_Black


----------



## Twinklette

Leaning towards authentic on this, but don't enough about it to make a firm call, maybe *Randr* will know for sure?



fsadeli said:


> could anyone help me athenticate this for me please? thank you!
> Item Name: Givenchy Sacca Chain Handle Bag Shoulder Purse Black
> Seller id: yes-its-authentic
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/yes_i...y_Sacca_Chain_Handle_Bag_Shoulder_Purse_Black


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> Leaning towards authentic on this, but don't enough about it to make a firm call, maybe *Randr* will know for sure?


 
authentic


----------



## pink-fanatic

Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale black medium bag! NWT!
Seller id: merilina1988
Item no: 280579366617
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N..._WH_Handbags&hash=item4153d55ed9#ht_942wt_936

Please help to authenticate this! TIA!


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



pink-fanatic said:


> item name: Auth givenchy nightingale black medium bag! Nwt!
> Seller id: Merilina1988
> item no: 280579366617
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-givenchy-n..._wh_handbags&hash=item4153d55ed9#ht_942wt_936
> 
> please help to authenticate this! Tia!


----------



## fsadeli

thank you *Twinklette *& *randr21*

sorry but could you please authenticate one more for me?
item: Givenchy nightingale
seller id: reddi5hsun
item no: 320608835420
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Givenchy-Nig...420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5c6975c


----------



## Twinklette

Doesn't look right to me, but I'll let *Randr* make the final say 



fsadeli said:


> thank you *Twinklette *& *randr21*
> 
> sorry but could you please authenticate one more for me?
> item: Givenchy nightingale
> seller id: reddi5hsun
> item no: 320608835420
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Givenchy-Nig...420?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aa5c6975c


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> Doesn't look right to me, but I'll let *Randr* make the final say


 
fake


Twink - is that your new nightingale in your siggy?


----------



## Twinklette

*Randr* yes it IS!  I'm so excited, it's arriving TODAY 



randr21 said:


> fake
> 
> 
> Twink - is that your new nightingale in your siggy?


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Please authenticate:

Item: Givenchy nightingale
Seller id: xiolabean 
Item no: 270655132944
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=qfbeb63JlVSotEFEzN1fBEFr%2FN8%3D&viewitem=


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> *Randr* yes it IS! I'm so excited, it's arriving TODAY


 
yay...hope you do a reveal.  whatever happened to that french purchase awhile back?


----------



## randr21

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale
> Seller id: xiolabean
> Item no: 270655132944
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=qfbeb63JlVSotEFEzN1fBEFr%2FN8%3D&viewitem=


 
listing ended.  it's authentic.


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

randr21 said:


> listing ended.  it's authentic.



Thanks.


----------



## eikib

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! thanks a lot
Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Nightingale 
Seller id: Brickcity
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Brickcity/items/100__Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale


----------



## CLing

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! Thanks lots!
Item: Authentic Womens GIVENCHY womens Nightingale BAG $1000+
Seller id: fashionorfunction
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250718583522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## randr21

eikib said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! thanks a lot
> Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller id: Brickcity
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Brickcity/items/100__Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale


 
bad fake


----------



## Twinklette

both above are fake...


----------



## Twinklette

it was the mini, a little too small... bummer 


randr21 said:


> yay...hope you do a reveal. whatever happened to that french purchase awhile back?


----------



## randr21

CLing said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! Thanks lots!
> Item: Authentic Womens GIVENCHY womens Nightingale BAG $1000+
> Seller id: fashionorfunction
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250718583522&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
fake


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> it was the mini, a little too small... bummer


 
we both got good timing tonite.  LOL


----------



## jama

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy purse.  Thanks.

Item: GIVENCHY 100%AUTH CORSET CHAIN GRAY Large HANDBAG $2150
Seller id: couturewarehouse
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489660203&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AStarN20Pearls

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! Thanks lots!
Item:  Givenchy Nightingale
Seller id:  mgmseattle
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300486345064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Leaning towards auth but need more photos - GG logo on hardware, GG logo on handle area, interior leahter tag (front and back).



AStarN20Pearls said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! Thanks lots!
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller id: mgmseattle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300486345064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



jama said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy purse. Thanks.
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY 100%AUTH CORSET CHAIN GRAY Large HANDBAG $2150
> Seller id: couturewarehouse
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489660203&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jama

Twinklette said:


> Authentic


 
Thanks Twinklette!


----------



## soccermom100

Hi - I bought a givenchy from someone on ebay which I understand is a fake; someone kindly contacted me to tell me it is fake.  Here it is - can you help me?  cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=250711494534&si=pPOdcXDMtRrSy9wAxV35Rjxbw7o%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT


----------



## Twinklette

It is definitely FAKE.  First off there were nowhere near enough pictures to authenticate, but the leather and shape are a dead giveaway for a fake purse.  You should always post here first before bidding 



soccermom100 said:


> Hi - I bought a givenchy from someone on ebay which I understand is a fake; someone kindly contacted me to tell me it is fake. Here it is - can you help me? cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=250711494534&si=pPOdcXDMtRrSy9wAxV35Rjxbw7o%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMESINDXX%3AIT


----------



## fsadeli

*randr21 Twinklette* GOSH thank you for saving me!!


----------



## soccermom100

Thank you Twinklette


----------



## Birkin2011

I bought a Givenchy recently I agree with LEAH they do not stand they fall flat.


----------



## Birkin2011

twinklette said:


> authentic


 
when you know the real value of something you don't ever start with $19.99 to generate interest sorry.

Suspect


----------



## Birkin2011

ebay has quite the variety of BIRKIN'S on there can anyone vouch for Sellers with My Poupette?


----------



## Birkin2011

I was thinking of buying a Birkin on Ebay what should I look for?


----------



## Birkin2011

Twinklette said:


> Authentic


 BTW ask tje seller for the Id# which should be to the bottom of the Bag.

Ask for Video of the Item as well with todays newspaper to be safe


----------



## Birkin2011

AStarN20Pearls said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy! Thanks lots!
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller id: mgmseattle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300486345064&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Please get a pic with a date stamp showing the ID# in the bottom plus a photo of Original Receipt also check the Internet for this kind of Styling first before you do anything. 

Check the Gold one out it shows the stamp at least.


----------



## sfc

Please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Large Black Barneys $1910
Seller id: ballytide
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...361357&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_896wt_1141


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



sfc said:


> please help me authenticate this. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale large black barneys $1910
> seller id: Ballytide
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/ebayisapi...361357&sspagename=strk:mewax:it#ht_896wt_1141


----------



## humpybunny

hey can you please authenticate this for me? thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...WH_Handbags&hash=item4154226727#ht_766wt_1141


----------



## humpybunny

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...WH_Handbags&hash=item4154226727#ht_766wt_1141

hey guys could you please help me authenticate this? thanks


----------



## Segodins

http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-GIVENC...149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b9a031d
Is this thing real?


----------



## Segodins

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b5535e4
And what about this?


----------



## Twinklette

Awful fake, sorry!



humpybunny said:


> hey can you please authenticate this for me? thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...WH_Handbags&hash=item4154226727#ht_766wt_1141


----------



## Twinklette

Would like to see closeup of GG logo on hardware and interior leather tag (front and back).



Segodins said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-GIVENC...149?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0b9a031d
> Is this thing real?


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic, but definitely used...



Segodins said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230b5535e4
> And what about this?


----------



## kenzo89

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180583269149&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I'm presuming this is authentic? If anyone could help, that'd be great! 

Many thanks.


----------



## PurseFan2010

Hi Ladies,

Would you please help me authenticate this handbag?  

Thanks in advance!

Item: Authentic Brown Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
Seller ID: taylorstrends 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Brown...322?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f04997852


----------



## Twinklette

I'd like to see a better closeup picture of interior leather tag, front and back...but I'm leaning towards authentic on this one.



kenzo89 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180583269149&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I'm presuming this is authentic? If anyone could help, that'd be great!
> 
> Many thanks.


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic



pursefan2010 said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> would you please help me authenticate this handbag?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic brown givenchy nightingale handbag
> seller id: Taylorstrends
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/authentic-brown...322?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item3f04997852


----------



## PurseFan2010

Thank you, Twinklette!


----------



## tcole4

*Hello everyone! Would you please assist me in authenticating a pre-owned handbag?*

*Appreciate your efforts in advance!*

*e-Bay seller ID: madisonsavenue07 *

*http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...H_Handbags&hash=item1e5f949841#ht_1214wt_1139*


----------



## Mimi Chanel

Hi-  Can anyone authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale for me, please?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BLACK-...WH_Handbags&hash=item588ae5a7fe#ht_2219wt_936


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



Mimi Chanel said:


> Hi- Can anyone authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale for me, please? Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BLACK-...WH_Handbags&hash=item588ae5a7fe#ht_2219wt_936


----------



## Twinklette

FAKE I hope you didn't bid on it....



tcole4 said:


> *Hello everyone! Would you please assist me in authenticating a pre-owned handbag?*
> 
> *Appreciate your efforts in advance!*
> 
> *e-Bay seller ID: madisonsavenue07 *
> 
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...H_Handbags&hash=item1e5f949841#ht_1214wt_1139*


----------



## Mimi Chanel

Thanks so much Twinklette!!!


----------



## bagrebel

Hi there,

Can you authenticate this bag for me please. I also attached more pics asked from the seller. Hope they help. Thanks in advance 

item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG
seller id: mrs.buble 
item no: 250724912847
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BAG-/250724912847?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3a605e8ecf

Here are more pictures:


----------



## Twinklette

^^fake


----------



## bagrebel

Twinklette said:


> ^^fake


Thanks...I almost trust the seller as she told me it's real.


----------



## grkbella03

Can u guys authenticate this at all??

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4593wt_1141


----------



## babyhug

would you please help me authenticate this handbag? 

Thanks!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale
seller id: nanooksi 
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1730bc16


----------



## Twinklette

Pics are way too blurry to make a judgment call on this one.



babyhug said:


> would you please help me authenticate this handbag?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale
> seller id: nanooksi
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...134?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1730bc16


----------



## Twinklette

Not too familiar with this style, but beautiful purse - I'm leaning towards authentic tho. 



grkbella03 said:


> Can u guys authenticate this at all??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...sPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_4593wt_1141


----------



## GoForAuthentic

I DISAGREE WITH TWINKLETTE, SORRY.

I DO NOT believe its authentic. I don't like the look of the quality of the leather, refer to picture 7 from the top, leather looks stiffed. In addition, look at the picture that shows the gold hardware on the inside, the Givenchy font doesn't look right either when I compared with my authentic Givenchy. I'm going with fake.


----------



## novalemon

Authentic?

Item:RARE GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG MAROON-IT BAG!
Seller id: xpertbidder24
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GIVENCHY-M...192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adf126e8

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



novalemon said:


> Authentic?
> 
> Item:RARE GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG MAROON-IT BAG!
> Seller id: xpertbidder24
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-GIVENCHY-M...192?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35adf126e8
> 
> Thanks ladies!


----------



## Twinklette

Like I said, I requested more photos in order to confirm one way or another.  You are entitled to your opinion, I'm doing my best to offer a free service and give thoughts based on my knowledge of Givenchy.



GoForAuthentic said:


> I DISAGREE WITH TWINKLETTE, SORRY.
> 
> I DO NOT believe its authentic. I don't like the look of the quality of the leather, refer to picture 7 from the top, leather looks stiffed. In addition, look at the picture that shows the gold hardware on the inside, the Givenchy font doesn't look right either when I compared with my authentic Givenchy. I'm going with fake.


----------



## GoForAuthentic

Twinklette, do refer to your comment "Not too familiar with this style, but beautiful purse - I'm leaning towards authentic tho." - YOU said you weren't too familiar with the style so with all due respect, on what authority then do you have to render authenticity judgement calls when one, you aren't familiar with the style and two, you are not a professional appraiser? I understand that you are a long time member of this board but bear in mind that because of your "status", your opinion would weigh heavily on someone potentially dishing out hundreds to thousands of dollars on a designer bag on the internet. Offering a free service is a nice thing to do but unless you are CERTAIN, liability can come back to bite you later if someone brings home a fake after buying what you supposedly said was authentic or vice versa, it can also hurt someone who might be selling an authentic piece only to have you discredit their stuff. My best advice to anyone trying to get a purse authenticated through a public forum is to take everything with a grain of salt. xx no advertising


----------



## Swanky

Please stay on topic, do not come and criticize members who are obviously giving their OPINION ONLY just as you are.


----------



## Oreillys

Hi girls, 
I bought this bag Nightingale on ebay for 600, i should have it before the end of next week but i'm having a serious doubt on its authenticity.
Can u tell me what you think considering these pictures ?

Thks !




ImageShack.us[/url


----------



## randr21

fake, why did u bid if u were wary?


----------



## Oreillys

When i bought it i didn't know... but i paid with paypal so i think i can have a refund.
But what makes u tell it's a fake ?


----------



## Twinklette

^^many things = hardware is wrong, GG logos are wrong, leather is awful...it's very clearly a fake. 

File a claim with paypal once you receive it and try to get a refund! Always post here before bidding, as there are so many Nightingale fakes out there. Best of luck!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Hi, I'm new to Givenchy bags, so I don't really know what to look for!


*GIVENCHY BLACK CHAIN BELT NIGHTINGALE LARGE HANDBAG BAG

*

Item #: 380287428606
Seller ID: *tirezoneusa*


http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BLACK-...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ae5a7fe


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



cinnabun4chu said:


> Hi, I'm new to Givenchy bags, so I don't really know what to look for!
> 
> 
> *GIVENCHY BLACK CHAIN BELT NIGHTINGALE LARGE HANDBAG BAG*
> 
> 
> 
> Item #: 380287428606
> Seller ID: *tirezoneusa*
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BLACK-...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item588ae5a7fe


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Twinklette said:


> Authentic



thanks for your help!


----------



## MrsAlexis

*Good Afternoon,*
I am looking to have this Givenchy Black Patent Nightingale Authenticated.
Thanks much!!!  
My Best,
MrsAlexis
    [FONT=&quot][URL]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180579738937[/FONT] 

[/URL]


----------



## MrsAlexis




----------



## MrsAlexis

MrsAlexis said:


> *Good Afternoon,*
> I am looking to have this Givenchy Black Patent Nightingale Authenticated.
> Thanks much!!!
> My Best,
> MrsAlexis
> [FONT=&quot][URL]http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=180579738937[/FONT]
> 
> [/URL]


Disregard previous link.  

Working & Correct Link for Givenchy Patent Crinkle Nightingale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...253D&viewitem=


----------



## MrsAlexis

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]  	Skip to main content









Please wait
Image not  available




Zoom
Enlarge

*Mouse here to zoom in*


Please  wait
Image not available



































q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif

*100%  Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Bag Crinkled Patent

*

Item  condition:Pre-owned
Ended:Nov 02,  201022:13:16 PDT




































description of any  imperfections. See all condition definitions*- opens in a new window or tab*


----------



## MrsAlexis

MrsAlexis said:


> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]  	Skip to main content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait
> Image not  available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom
> Enlarge
> 
> *Mouse here to zoom in*
> 
> 
> Please  wait
> Image not available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/s.gif
> 
> *100%  Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Bag Crinkled Patent
> 
> *
> 
> Item  condition:Pre-owned
> Ended:Nov 02,  201022:13:16 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> description of any  imperfections. See all condition definitions*- opens in a new window or tab*


Please Authenticate ~ Click on "Skip to Main Content" for more pictures and handbag description.

I apologize for the several posts that didn't work . . . I am a first time user of purse forum this afternoon.  Please forgive me . . . 

My Best,
MrsAlexis


----------



## Twinklette

^ Nowhere near enough pics to authenticate - sorry!


----------



## nnaa

Guys, please check me out on this: I believe Bonanza seller "Bravadasss" seller and Ebay seller "merilina1988" are one and the same. The same type of Givenchy medium Nightingale (fake) that is currently posted under the Bonanza alias has been sold on Ebay before, and the Bonanza listing even uses one of the pics formerly used in the Ebay sale. 
Bonanza link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bravadasss/items/GIVENCHY_NIGHTINGALE_SATCHEL_BLACK_MEDIUM_BAG__NWT_

Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rt=nc&si=uwivliOn%2BIrw2%2BNpOa%2FfnwubiIY%3D

Also, location (Latvia) is the same. What do you think?


----------



## nnaa

And even if not the same, definitely running the same scam!


----------



## babyhug

item: GIVENCHY 100%AUTH MEDIUM BLACK NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG 
seller id: couturewarehouse
item no: 330499556528
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-100-AU...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf34f04b0

Thank you so much.


----------



## tatsu_k

Hello ladies, could you please help, having a second chance offer, really dont want to miss, but im completely unfimiliar with this kind of bag

Item Name:GIVENCHY QUILTED BLACK LEATHER GOLD CHAIN FLAP BAG
Item Number: could not find it ((( 
Seller ID: zarra09 

Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170569848943&ssPageName=ADME:X:SCO:AU:1123

Thankx so much!


----------



## Twinklette

Either way it's a FAKE purse, so stay far away!!!!



nnaa said:


> Guys, please check me out on this: I believe Bonanza seller "Bravadasss" seller and Ebay seller "merilina1988" are one and the same. The same type of Givenchy medium Nightingale (fake) that is currently posted under the Bonanza alias has been sold on Ebay before, and the Bonanza listing even uses one of the pics formerly used in the Ebay sale.
> Bonanza link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bravadasss/items/GIVENCHY_NIGHTINGALE_SATCHEL_BLACK_MEDIUM_BAG__NWT_
> 
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...rt=nc&si=uwivliOn%2BIrw2%2BNpOa%2FfnwubiIY%3D
> 
> Also, location (Latvia) is the same. What do you think?


----------



## Twinklette

I'm deferring to *Randr *on this one? The "velvet" lining comment makes me question, as it should be canvas...and the hardware linkage (where the strap hooks to purse) looks off ~ the seller does have great feedback and does lots of highend resale 



babyhug said:


> item: GIVENCHY 100%AUTH MEDIUM BLACK NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG
> seller id: couturewarehouse
> item no: 330499556528
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-100-AU...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf34f04b0
> 
> Thank you so much.


----------



## Segodins

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c58d0e744
I think i already posted it, but i am sorry, i can't find the answer - is this authentic?


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> I'm deferring to *Randr *on this one? The "velvet" lining comment makes me question, as it should be canvas...and the hardware linkage (where the strap hooks to purse) looks off ~ the seller does have great feedback and does lots of highend resale


 
i would not bid on this.


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> I'm deferring to *Randr *on this one? The "velvet" lining comment makes me question, as it should be canvas...and the hardware linkage (where the strap hooks to purse) looks off ~ the seller does have great feedback and does lots of highend resale


 
Hard to authenticate vintage stuff since there are few references or guidelines. my take is, why would someone fake an old bag when there are so many new ones to copy, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## randr21

Segodins said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c58d0e744
> I think i already posted it, but i am sorry, i can't find the answer - is this authentic?


 
fake


----------



## Twinklette

randr21 said:


> i would not bid on this.


My thoughts also but wanted confirmation....


----------



## MrsAlexis

*Good Evening,

Please authenticate this medium Black Patent Crinkled Givenchy Nightingale handbag.  

Thank you!  
*


----------



## babyhug

randr21 and  Twinklette .

Thanks.


----------



## MrsAlexis

*There are numbers on the back of the inside tag ~ I am having difficulties taking pics of this side.  The light shining on the patent crinkle is not conducive to photos.  

Also, here are a few more pictures of the tags.

Sincerely,
MrsAlexis


*


----------



## Myfashionista

can you please authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c58d0e744

and this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-100-AU...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf34f04b0

thanks.happy thanksgiving


----------



## Stickyfingers

Both fakes! Stay away.......



myfashionista said:


> can you please authenticate this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/givenchy-nighti...724?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item2c58d0e744
> 
> and this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/givenchy-100-au...528?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item4cf34f04b0
> 
> thanks.happy thanksgiving


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic.  What are the #s on the tag inside?



MrsAlexis said:


> *There are numbers on the back of the inside tag ~ I am having difficulties taking pics of this side. The light shining on the patent crinkle is not conducive to photos. *
> 
> *Also, here are a few more pictures of the tags.*
> 
> *Sincerely,*
> *MrsAlexis*


----------



## Twinklette

QUOTE=Myfashionista;17242518]can you please authenticate this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...724?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c58d0e744

*FAKE*

and this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-100-AU...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf34f04b0

this one was posted above and is also *FAKE*

thanks.happy thanksgiving[/QUOTE


----------



## MrsAlexis

Twinklette said:


> I believe this to be authentic.  What are the #s on the tag inside?


It is hard to tell due to the patent shine and crinkle, but it looks to be MA0057.  Thanks much for your assistance!
Sincerely,
Mrs. Alexis


----------



## aunnuan

I wonder if this bag real.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3392wt_1141
I just purchased this bag, if it 's fake I will return it.


----------



## aunnuan

The buyer told me that the serial number of this bag is MA0506, I've seen this number so many times. I wonder what is the number representing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Stickyfingers

Sorry, I believe this is fake. Seller doesn't have a good selling history either, look at his/her feedback ratings.



aunnuan said:


> The buyer told me that the serial number of this bag is MA0506, I've seen this number so many times. I wonder what is the number representing. Thank you so much.


----------



## HermesJean

Is it hard to attach a pic or link?  I'm new to TPF. There is a newly listed black patent nightingale on Ann's Fabulous Finds. Do you trust Ann's?  Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

Yes I would trust Ann's purses....



HermesJean said:


> Is it hard to attach a pic or link? I'm new to TPF. There is a newly listed black patent nightingale on Ann's Fabulous Finds. Do you trust Ann's? Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

I do not believe this to be authentic - did you already send payment?



aunnuan said:


> The buyer told me that the serial number of this bag is MA0506, I've seen this number so many times. I wonder what is the number representing. Thank you so much.


----------



## HermesJean

Twinklette said:


> Yes I would trust Ann's purses....


Thanks-it's a gorgeous bag


----------



## SparkleSnow

This is my first post and i joined so i could find a real givenchy purse.  is this one real please?  thank you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290506442233&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

I can assure you that one is authentic 



SparkleSnow said:


> This is my first post and i joined so i could find a real givenchy purse. is this one real please? thank you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290506442233&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> I can assure you that one is authentic


 
twink - please tell me i'm wrong in thinking what i'm thinking.


----------



## aunnuan

Hi, 
I m still looking for givenchy nightingale, i wonder if this bag is authentic or not.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b6e4bb0c#ht_490wt_1138
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item230c0e496a#ht_500wt_901
Thank you


----------



## aunnuan

Hi, I also looked at this bag since it comes with a tag from Barney's I wonder if it's authentic or not 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...42233&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_1377wt_890


----------



## Twinklette

It's all good.  Will send you a PM.



randr21 said:


> twink - please tell me i'm wrong in thinking what i'm thinking.


----------



## Twinklette

Yes this one is authentic for sure as posted above  



aunnuan said:


> Hi,
> I m still looking for givenchy nightingale, i wonder if this bag is authentic or not.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b6e4bb0c#ht_490wt_1138
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item230c0e496a#ht_500wt_901
> Thank you


----------



## Twinklette

I believe both of these are large authentic Nightingales 



aunnuan said:


> Hi,
> I m still looking for givenchy nightingale, i wonder if this bag is authentic or not.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item27b6e4bb0c#ht_490wt_1138
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-..._WH_Handbags&hash=item230c0e496a#ht_500wt_901
> Thank you


----------



## Missusdujour

I really wanted Givenchy nightingale medium bag, and was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230556873838&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

thanks ^^


----------



## randr21

Missusdujour said:


> I really wanted Givenchy nightingale medium bag, and was wondering if anyone can help me authenticate this bag?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230556873838&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> thanks ^^



not authentic


----------



## miumiufiend

Hi!

Can someone help me with this one? TIA!!! 

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authtc-GIVENCHY...Shagreen-Print-Bag-/270675441692#ht_500wt_953


----------



## Twinklette

Need more pics - GG hardware where strap attaches to purse, interior leather tag (front and back).



miumiufiend said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can someone help me with this one? TIA!!!
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authtc-GIVENCHY...Shagreen-Print-Bag-/270675441692#ht_500wt_953


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...ps=63&clkid=5606226160946089150#ht_504wt_1141


Thanks!


----------



## jhl93

i think some of the bags on ebay are real.


----------



## Baroness235

Can someone help me with this one?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190479488573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## prinsen

HI,
Can you please help me with this one!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GIVENCHY-N...Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f05bfed5c#ht_510wt_905


Thanks!


----------



## Michail27

hi,i got today this backpack..can you tell me if it is authentic..i will attach many pictures..thank you..


----------



## Michail27

more pictures..


----------



## Michail27

more pictures..


----------



## randr21

prinsen said:


> HI,
> Can you please help me with this one!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GIVENCHY-N...Women_s_Bags&hash=item3f05bfed5c#ht_510wt_905
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
bad fake


----------



## randr21

Michail27 said:


> more pictures..


 
Is this vintage?  Where and how did you get this?  I'm not familiar with this style, but based on what fuzzy pics you've provided, I would not have purchased it.


----------



## SimplySimply

What do you think about this Large Nightingale:




























http://www.portero.com/brands/givenchy/givenchy-large-black-nightingale.html


----------



## randr21

SS - portero is a reliable online merchant, who sells many luxury goods.  even though the pics provided for this nightingale is insufficient (no closeups of hardware, zippers, etc.), they do offer authenticity guarantee.  make sure you contact them to see if they accept returns for any reason, and if need be, take pics of the hardware if and when you buy it and post them on here.


----------



## SimplySimply

Thank you randr21!


----------



## tostosbe

Hi
   Thank you for sharing.....

Kanyakumari Photos | Holiday Packages in India | Vivekananda rock memorial


----------



## bloomiesgal

I just purchased this bag off of ebay and wanted to make sure it was authenticate.  would you girls mind taking a look at it for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...JEH9z3M%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank You!!!


----------



## randr21

bloomiesgal said:


> I just purchased this bag off of ebay and wanted to make sure it was authenticate. would you girls mind taking a look at it for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...JEH9z3M%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank You!!!


 
authentic


----------



## bloomiesgal

Thank You!!!


----------



## MsDRS

Is this authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2605wt_1141

Thanks much.


----------



## randr21

MsDRS said:


> Is this authentic?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2605wt_1141
> 
> Thanks much.


 
no


----------



## Baroness235

Baroness235 said:


> Can someone help me with this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190479488573&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 
More pics:


----------



## randr21

^I am leaning towards authentic since there were no obvious red flags. How does the leather feel?


----------



## Baroness235

The leather feels very good (robust and not too thin- i would say high quality)


----------



## rnira

Item: AUTHENTIC CHANEL 2.55 CORAL MEDIUM LAMBSKIN FLAP BAG

Listing number:150536882660

Seller: *tokyo-luxury-shop*

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Comments: Please I need your expertise all you fabulous designer experts. This is going to be my first designer bag if ever  It's my color! Also, I can't thank you enough for all your help! Merry Christmas!!! 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## randr21

Baroness235 said:


> The leather feels very good (robust and not too thin- i would say high quality)



good, it shouldnt be thin or unyielding.  i'd say you picked a good one.



rnira said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC CHANEL 2.55 CORAL MEDIUM LAMBSKIN FLAP BAG
> 
> Listing number:150536882660
> 
> Seller: *tokyo-luxury-shop*
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Comments: Please I need your expertise all you fabulous designer experts. This is going to be my first designer bag if ever  It's my color! Also, I can't thank you enough for all your help! Merry Christmas!!!
> Attached Thumbnails



You want the chanel thread, not givenchy.


----------



## Baroness235

randr21 said:


> good, it shouldnt be thin or unyielding. i'd say you picked a good one.


 
no its not unyielding or thin. Thank you so much


----------



## JODES83

Hi Ladies, would someone be able to authentic this bag before the auction closes in a few hours?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320633699439&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## randr21

JODES83 said:


> Hi Ladies, would someone be able to authentic this bag before the auction closes in a few hours?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320633699439&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 
fake


----------



## couture girl 06

Item name: givenchy melancholia 
Seller id: 22violet
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250745059346&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2354wt_689


Please let me know.  Seller says the bag is from Barneys but I don't think there is a Barneys in Belgium.


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic - as for the Barneys comment, she may have bought it off ebay from another seller, from overseas - you just never know.  Ask her if you're concerned?



couture girl 06 said:


> Item name: givenchy melancholia
> Seller id: 22violet
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...059346&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2354wt_689
> 
> 
> Please let me know. Seller says the bag is from Barneys but I don't think there is a Barneys in Belgium.


----------



## couture girl 06

Thanks Twink!


----------



## MsDRS

Thanks so very much. I will return it!


----------



## miumiufiend

Hi! 

My boyfriend got me this gorgeous bag for X-mas and I am in love with it, but I want to make sure it is 100% authentic, since he got it on eBay. He paid $1895 for it and the bag had a tag from Bergdorf. The seller told him she had gotten the bag from the BG in NYC and - just to corroborate - I had seen this bag with my mom at the NYC BG and when I went back for it, it had sold. I snapped these pics just now, let me know if you need any others to authenticate. TIA!!!


----------



## randr21

authentic


----------



## vlore

Hi! Can someone looks at this eventhough I'm sure you would prob need inside tags, right? TIA!

item: Givenchy Pandora
seller: rodeo*lady
listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Givenchy-P...548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155b968a4
number: 280611088548


----------



## chicjean

So, it's not a Givenchy bag, but I'm hoping someone can help me out with these Givenchy flats... Fake or real?

Seller: austinsydney2008
Item #: 280611599555
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...599555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2634wt_134

Thank you!


----------



## LV_Lady

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy nightingale)
 I bought it recently from the store which pretend to sell authentic givenchy products,but still have doubts about this...
Thanks


----------



## francecca1

halp me!!!! I have bought a purse but I am not sure of the originality!!!
do you authenticate hit to me???
thanks a lot!!!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...hp?fbid=109745565765022&set=t.100001814914097

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....100001814914097&pid=82836&id=100001887367156

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....100001814914097&pid=82833&id=100001887367156


----------



## randr21

vlore said:


> Hi! Can someone looks at this eventhough I'm sure you would prob need inside tags, right? TIA!
> 
> item: Givenchy Pandora
> seller: rodeo*lady
> listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Givenchy-P...548?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4155b968a4
> number: 280611088548


 
yes, get the tag, and also ask for clearer pics of the inside "Givenchy" label.  Lastly, can she take a close-up pic of the zippers and the lining?


----------



## randr21

chicjean said:


> So, it's not a Givenchy bag, but I'm hoping someone can help me out with these Givenchy flats... Fake or real?
> 
> Seller: austinsydney2008
> Item #: 280611599555
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...599555&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2634wt_134
> 
> Thank you!


 
um, if you look at seller's completed listings, some shoes were sold as "not 100% authentic" so basically a knock off.  but why sell fakes to begin with?  even tho this listing you are interested in is supposedly not fake, i wouldnt really want to do business under these circumstances, but it's up to you.  
p.s. dont really know givenchy shoes to help authenticate.


----------



## chicjean

randr21 said:


> um, if you look at seller's completed listings, some shoes were sold as "not 100% authentic" so basically a knock off.  but why sell fakes to begin with?  even tho this listing you are interested in is supposedly not fake, i wouldnt really want to do business under these circumstances, but it's up to you.
> p.s. dont really know givenchy shoes to help authenticate.



I noticed that, too. Just curious for a second opinion. Thank you!


----------



## randr21

LV_Lady said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy nightingale)
> I bought it recently from the store which pretend to sell authentic givenchy products,but still have doubts about this...
> Thanks


 
i need to see closeups of the handle logos...but from what has been shown so far, i'm not feeling very confident.


----------



## LV_Lady

I hope this will help...


----------



## randr21

What makes you doubt it?  Also, is this store selling new givenchy items? where is this store, and what is the name of the store? 

also, can you take a pic of the leather zipper along the leather strap?


----------



## nattemusen

Hi,
Sorry to use this thread, but I'm new here and can't seem to open a new one ?

Ive just bought the Pandora bag in dark grey size medium from a Danish sales forum from a sellar who purchased it in November 2009 in a shop called Gente in Rome, Italy.

But it looks different on the backside, than the models on barneys.com and other websites that I have checked it out on. On these bag there is a piece of rectangular leather below the short leather straps attached to the gold metal. My bag doesnt have these rectangular pieces of leather, but since my bag is from 2009, Im wondering if the model has been changed over time? Can anyone help me ? I'm afraid I've bought a fake!


----------



## LV_Lady

Im afraid that the name of the store wont say much to you because its located in St.Petersburg Russia. Its a multibrand store in one of the central shopping centers (Gostinni Dvor). Actually they are selling many other brands, including Ferre, Marc Jacobs, D&G ,Iceberg, but all of them are usually from past collections and definitely brought from European sales. This shop is not listed on Givenchy website for Russian retailers. 
As for this bag, I believe its from the 2008 collection. It was on sale(-40%) and I paid 1200 USD for it. All my other designer bags are Louis Vuitton bought in official boutique, so I dont know much about Givenchy and feeling unsure abot this one.


----------



## suswaim

Hello, I am new here so I am sorry If I made mistake here...
I am wondering about the old nightingale (It's probably the same as Nicole Richie's one.Liner is black and it's around 2007-2008) Black leather with gold hardware, thin strap( no zipper cover) and the smaller type one.
Does it have the same size of font "Givenchy" Logo on leather tag inside?
I have other nightingale bag(recent one) so I compared and I noticed the old version's "Givenchy" font is bigger.
Please help me if you have the old type(called original?) of nightingale bag.
Thank you....


----------



## randr21

nattemusen said:


> Hi,
> Sorry to use this thread, but I'm new here and can't seem to open a new one ?
> 
> Ive just bought the Pandora bag in dark grey size medium from a Danish sales forum from a sellar who purchased it in November 2009 in a shop called Gente in Rome, Italy.
> 
> But it looks different on the backside, than the models on barneys.com and other websites that I have checked it out on. On these bag there is a piece of rectangular leather below the short leather straps attached to the gold metal. My bag doesnt have these rectangular pieces of leather, but since my bag is from 2009, Im wondering if the model has been changed over time? Can anyone help me ? I'm afraid I've bought a fake!


 
it's authentic.  the pandoras at barneys do have the rectangular shaped leather.


----------



## randr21

LV_Lady said:


> Im afraid that the name of the store wont say much to you because its located in St.Petersburg Russia. Its a multibrand store in one of the central shopping centers (Gostinni Dvor). Actually they are selling many other brands, including Ferre, Marc Jacobs, D&G ,Iceberg, but all of them are usually from past collections and definitely brought from European sales. This shop is not listed on Givenchy website for Russian retailers.
> As for this bag, I believe its from the 2008 collection. It was on sale(-40%) and I paid 1200 USD for it. All my other designer bags are Louis Vuitton bought in official boutique, so I dont know much about Givenchy and feeling unsure abot this one.


 
this is authentic. i had to make sure b/c the leather in your first set of pics look off, until i saw the 2nd set. that's when i realized you got the cracked leather nightingale, which was from a previous season. but then b/c of your doubtfulness, i wanted to know if you had felt the leather and it felt cheap (which it shouldnt), or something like that, since i can only authenticate by sight, not touch, which is very easy to tell. but your 3rd set of pics only substantiated that this is authentic, so wear it in good health.


----------



## randr21

suswaim said:


> Hello, I am new here so I am sorry If I made mistake here...
> I am wondering about the old nightingale (It's probably the same as Nicole Richie's one.Liner is black and it's around 2007-2008) Black leather with gold hardware, thin strap( no zipper cover) and the smaller type one.
> Does it have the same size of font "Givenchy" Logo on leather tag inside?
> I have other nightingale bag(recent one) so I compared and I noticed the old version's "Givenchy" font is bigger.
> Please help me if you have the old type(called original?) of nightingale bag.
> Thank you....


 
can you take a pic of both bags' inner name plates and post them side by side?  I want to see how big the difference is.


----------



## nattemusen

Yes I know that the Pandoras at Barneys have the rectangular piece of leather below the leather strap, but the thing is that my bag doesn't have that. It's not my bag on the picture. My bag looks like the attached picture in this post (it's a picture that I've found on the Internet).


----------



## LV_Lady

randr21 said:


> this is authentic. i had to make sure b/c the leather in your first set of pics look off, until i saw the 2nd set. that's when i realized you got the cracked leather nightingale, which was from a previous season. but then b/c of your doubtfulness, i wanted to know if you had felt the leather and it felt cheap (which it shouldnt), or something like that, since i can only authenticate by sight, not touch, which is very easy to tell. but your 3rd set of pics only substantiated that this is authentic, so wear it in good health.


 Thank you so much for your help


----------



## suswaim

randr21 said:


> can you take a pic of both bags' inner name plates and post them side by side?  I want to see how big the difference is.



Hello, I took a picture. Upper one is my other nightingale (I bought it at Barneys) and down one is the one I'm mentioning about. 
I got this nightingale recently from a trusted ebay seller and she was saying she purchased this bag at Barneys 3 years ago. 

I didn't get any bad feeling for this bag but I just care about the logo if they changed?( it seems like the same font type though..) or I just bought high quality replica ??
Thank you for your helping.


----------



## randr21

nattemusen said:


> Yes I know that the Pandoras at Barneys have the rectangular piece of leather below the leather strap, but the thing is that my bag doesn't have that. It's not my bag on the picture. My bag looks like the attached picture in this post (it's a picture that I've found on the Internet).


 
you need to show us other pics of your bag for us to determine whether or not it's authentic.  we don't see as many pandoras on this thread, but the leather, inner name plate, zippers, etc. are all the things we look at.  just telling us that your bag is missing one piece is not enough.


----------



## nattemusen

Okay, of course your right. I'll take the pictures and post them right away. Thanks a lot!


----------



## randr21

suswaim said:


> Hello, I took a picture. Upper one is my other nightingale (I bought it at Barneys) and down one is the one I'm mentioning about.
> I got this nightingale recently from a trusted ebay seller and she was saying she purchased this bag at Barneys 3 years ago.
> 
> I didn't get any bad feeling for this bag but I just care about the logo if they changed?( it seems like the same font type though..) or I just bought high quality replica ??
> Thank you for your helping.


 
based on the pic alone, i'd say the bottom one is fake.  if you want to share more pics to authenticate, it's up to you.


----------



## suswaim

randr21 said:


> based on the pic alone, i'd say the bottom one is fake.  if you want to share more pics to authenticate, it's up to you.


Thank you for your help. 
so... early nightingale has the same name plate as recent one, right?(They didn't change the logo size when they quit to make smaller type of nightingale,did they?) 
In that case, it is easy.... it means Fake.
Thank you.(I will probably show a couple more pictures tomorrow though...)


----------



## nattemusen

Okay, here are the photos of my own bag, I will post some more. Hopefully someone can help me with the authencity on this one! Thanks


----------



## nattemusen

More pictures..


----------



## nattemusen

Ups here they are


----------



## Nikuska

Hi ladies, can you help me with this bag? Arrived today, it is vintage, inside looks like PVC, there is some black tag but is not readable... Many thanks!

Item name: Vtg Givenchy Quilted Bag ???


----------



## suswaim

randr21 said:


> based on the pic alone, i'd say the bottom one is fake.  if you want to share more pics to authenticate, it's up to you.


Here is the link.Please tell me how you think. Thank you.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&si=oUXD9Vn8ab6dCPNohClS8Mych90%3D&viewitem=


----------



## Nikuska

I was looking on tag inside bag- there are no visible letters- but I think there was "made in hong kong"- so it is fake, isn´t it? Or is possible that vintage bags were made in HK ???


----------



## randr21

nattemusen said:


> Ups here they are


 
your bag looks authentic.  did you buy it new or used?  if new, there should be a new leather smell.  also, the leather is wrinkled, so should feel substantial, but soft over the surface.


----------



## randr21

Nikuska said:


> Hi ladies, can you help me with this bag? Arrived today, it is vintage, inside looks like PVC, there is some black tag but is not readable... Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Vtg Givenchy Quilted Bag ???


 
very hard to authenticate vintage bags due to lack of reference, but I do have to say that the name plate looks consistent with the other vintage givenchy bags we've seen. also, why would any seller fake something that is vintage when they have more popular styles, so I think the vintage ones are more or less safer.

As for the HK reference, I wouldnt say that that's a definite call on fake.  You have to gauge the quality of the leather, the stitching, hardware, etc.


----------



## randr21

suswaim said:


> Here is the link.Please tell me how you think. Thank you.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...8&si=oUXD9Vn8ab6dCPNohClS8Mych90%3D&viewitem=


 
Me and the other givenchy authenticator both saw this listing, and we both agreed that it looked to be almost an authentic bag, but almost is not quite. we both felt something was off about it. 

how do you think the leather and quality compare to your other real nightingale? other than the inner name plate, was there anything else that concerned you? if not, then it really is a good fake.


----------



## nattemusen

No, I bought it from a sellar on a Danisk site called Trendsales.dk, who says she purchased it in nov 2009. She only has good feedback and sells a ton of stuff, including designer bags. But now I don't know because of the way the straps are attached on the backside of the bag.
You know mine looks like the first picture I've attached here and the ones I can find on luisaviaroma and barneys looks like the second bag...

Also, what do you mean by "substantial"? The leather isn't really that soft and buttery, it's more "hard" if you know what I mean.


----------



## randr21

nattemusen said:


> No, I bought it from a sellar on a Danisk site called Trendsales.dk, who says she purchased it in nov 2009. She only has good feedback and sells a ton of stuff, including designer bags. But now I don't know because of the way the straps are attached on the backside of the bag.
> You know mine looks like the first picture I've attached here and the ones I can find on luisaviaroma and barneys looks like the second bag...
> 
> Also, what do you mean by "substantial"? The leather isn't really that soft and buttery, it's more "hard" if you know what I mean.



im pretty certain ur bag is authentic, probably older collection didnt have the xtra piece, and by substantial, i mean unyielding (hard), but not thin or cheap feeling.


----------



## nattemusen

Okay, I'm really glad to hear that. And yes the leather is hard and feels very nice. And you're an expert in these things right?


----------



## suswaim

randr21 said:


> Me and the other givenchy authenticator both saw this listing, and we both agreed that it looked to be almost an authentic bag, but almost is not quite. we both felt something was off about it.
> 
> how do you think the leather and quality compare to your other real nightingale? other than the inner name plate, was there anything else that concerned you? if not, then it really is a good fake.



Thank you for your helping. I'm not expert but I cannot find any different point from my other nightingale. leather quality, strings, way of stitching and embossed logos, etc.Totally it is ok.
 The serial number inside,maybe...it's unknown number? ( I am not good into Givenchy serial number.)
The seller says I can take this bag to any experts for authenticate.She seems like a quite honest person.

I have seen a couple fake Givenchy bags in my past and I can point it out.(Usually at first I feel something strange, like cheapness or poor stitching ,etc.) but this time, I cannot find strange parts on this bag except the name plate so I'm confused.

Anyway you judged this bag is counterfeit. Thank you for your help.


----------



## randr21

nattemusen said:


> Okay, I'm really glad to hear that. And yes the leather is hard and feels very nice. And you're an expert in these things right?


 
Nah, it's just my opinion, based on my experience owning several Givenchy bags, as well as shopping for them at Barneys and Bergdorf stores. 
See tpf's disclaimer...for all authenticators.

http://forum.purseblog.com/announcement.php?f=126&a=35


----------



## suswaim

randr21 said:


> Me and the other givenchy authenticator both saw this listing, and we both agreed that it looked to be almost an authentic bag, but almost is not quite. we both felt something was off about it.
> 
> how do you think the leather and quality compare to your other real nightingale? other than the inner name plate, was there anything else that concerned you? if not, then it really is a good fake.



I'm honestly in trouble,confused and I don't know what to do.... I need your advise.
I really HATE counterfeit bag, also people who are selling that bags.
So I don't carry if it was replica.
but about this bag,the seller tells me I can believe her, ( she asked me to meet in NY.) and she tired to show her credit card record when she purchased it at barneys( but this thing was impossible because they couldn't show over 1 year ago so).

If I could show her something the fact, I can talk to her but all I can tell is about the name plate differences. Do you think this is going to be enough reason to show this bag is replica?(I found the same serial number bag which is fake currently on ebay. but I have heard they copy even serial number.)

I try to find a friend who has the same bag and compare but unfortunately I don't have such friend.

I'm just afraid if she was really selling authentic bag to me and I was wrong and I will be rude for her.
Please give me advise.....(I appreciate your advise.)
thank you for your reading...


----------



## suswaim

Do you think this is authentic? If it is, old type( thin strap ) name plate inside is bigger font like mine though..... How do you think?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d417632


----------



## pharmdtran

Hi guys, 

I recently purchased a nightingale on Bluefly and the serial number/made in Italy leather tag is located inside of the small zippered compartment.  Is this correct?  Thanks.


----------



## randr21

suswaim said:


> Do you think this is authentic? If it is, old type( thin strap ) name plate inside is bigger font like mine though..... How do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authe-GIVENCHY-...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230d417632


 
this one is not authentic. how about you look through all the pics in this thread and see if there's one that shows the bigger font and was authenticated to be real? if that doesnt help, we could be wrong too. so if you dont see any other difference btwn your two bags, other than the name plate, then just move on. if it really bothers you that much, then discuss with the seller and hopefully a resolution will be reached.

there is no certification for this stuff, we're just giving advice, which may or may not be 100% correct. you can be as much of an authenticator as us, esp since you own one already and compared the 2 side by side.  who knows, maybe givenchy did make a batch of nightingales back in the day with larger font.

not much more we can do to help here...good luck.


----------



## randr21

pharmdtran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently purchased a nightingale on Bluefly and the serial number/made in Italy leather tag is located inside of the small zippered compartment. Is this correct? Thanks.


 
please provide pictures.  description is not enough.


----------



## suswaim

randr21 said:


> this one is not authentic. how about you look through all the pics in this thread and see if there's one that shows the bigger font and was authenticated to be real? if that doesnt help, we could be wrong too. so if you dont see any other difference btwn your two bags, other than the name plate, then just move on. if it really bothers you that much, then discuss with the seller and hopefully a resolution will be reached.
> 
> there is no certification for this stuff, we're just giving advice, which may or may not be 100% correct. you can be as much of an authenticator as us, esp since you own one already and compared the 2 side by side.  who knows, maybe givenchy did make a batch of nightingales back in the day with larger font.
> 
> not much more we can do to help here...good luck.


Thank you for your help and advise.(I'm sure you get tired of me.I appreciate you much.)

yes,  I looked almost the old comments in this thread and pictures but the  picture's links are already expired so I couldn't see earlier one.

Well about the link I showed you last, I don't know it is authentic or not but your judge is "fake".

About the name plate tag, you only know about recent one maybe.
I  finally found the person who has 2007-2008 old type one and she has the  same logo tag and she purchased directly from GIVENCHY store.
So the result is, they probably changed.(I am not saying all of bigger font tag is authentic though.)

Yes,  like you say I can be a authenticator but I just wonder I could say  even unsure thing is as " FAKE" or not.( Even as an advise.) 
If I were you, I would say "unsure".

 I know totally what you mean, "we are not 100%.."  
 As  I hate fake stuff, If I found fakes,( if it IS completely sure.) I have  been filing the person who are selling counterfeit to IC3 (Crime Complaint Center ).
So I have to be cautiously for these kind of things.Please understand it
I don't want to hurt somebody who are innocent so.

Thank you so much for your help and advising! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## pharmdtran

Please authentic this black lambskin nightingale for me. Thanks.


----------



## pharmdtran

Just a few more pics...


----------



## randr21

^authentic


----------



## pharmdtran

Thanks randr21.  So, its okay that the serial number/made in Italy tag is located in the zippered pocket?  I thought the tag was supposed to be located in the main compartment of the bag.


----------



## randr21

where/who did u buy this from? did seller tell u its history?


----------



## pharmdtran

I purchased it from Bluefly.com.  Normally, I would trust Bluefly, but with their authenticity problems lately, I thought I'd get it authenticated here just to be safe.  This is my first Givenchy, so I'm not familiar with their bags.


----------



## connielai

Please help to authentic this Givenchy Black Medium Eve Bag
Thank you!!!
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220723797823&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jabin

Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale please? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/AUTH-BrandNe...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a623ff3d8


----------



## susiebonbonz

Please help authenticate this nightingale!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330519171840#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## msjoviana

In my opinion..I believe this bag has a good chance of being the real deal. The leather looks like a quality leather, this has the same type of lining as my authentic nightingale, and the hardware matches mine as well. The seller has a good track record and has been a member since 2000. If you decide to make the purchase I would pay through paypal. Just incase the bag turn out to not be authentic you can open a "not as described case" through ebay, and get a full refund within a week or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## elennna

please help, tell me whether any of these bags is authentic?


----------



## elennna




----------



## elennna

Thank you


----------



## elennna

this is the other bag
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120670942314&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## elennna

This is the third bag
and three sellers say that the bags are authentic
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190491784544&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## elennna

I really want this bag
count on your help to make the right choice
Thank you very much


----------



## randr21

pharmdtran said:


> I purchased it from Bluefly.com. Normally, I would trust Bluefly, but with their authenticity problems lately, I thought I'd get it authenticated here just to be safe. This is my first Givenchy, so I'm not familiar with their bags.


 
It is kind of unusual to have the tag inside the pocket, but then again, everything else looks good to me.  does the leather feel soft, with that new leather smell?  are there any off stitching?  if not, i'd chalk it up to some random lot by the manufacturer.  to be honest, i don't think i've ever seen a black med nightingale on bluefly...was this a recent buy?  if not, that's quite lucky of you to find it.


----------



## randr21

connielai said:


> Please help to authentic this Givenchy Black Medium Eve Bag
> Thank you!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220723797823&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
authentic



Jabin said:


> Hello! Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale please? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/AUTH-BrandNe...528?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a623ff3d8


 
authentic



susiebonbonz said:


> Please help authenticate this nightingale!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330519171840#ht_500wt_1156


 
Based on the limited and blurry pictures provided on listing, I wouldnt bid on it.


----------



## randr21

elennna said:


> I really want this bag
> count on your help to make the right choice
> Thank you very much


 
do you have the listing of the first bag you uploaded pictures to?  the pictures dont show any closeups of the bag details in order for me to authenticate.

the second and third bag listings you provided are not authentic.


----------



## elennna

randr21 said:


> do you have the listing of the first bag you uploaded pictures to? the pictures dont show any closeups of the bag details in order for me to authenticate.
> 
> the second and third bag listings you provided are not authentic.



 many many many thanks
I will ask for photos of the bag close-up
You will show them
it is my last chance


----------



## bethnock

Would it be possible to authenticate this Mulberry Somerset Tote.  I am a newbie and maybe I am not doing this right.  If so, I apologise.  Many thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mulberry-Some...725592217?pt=Women_s_Bags&hash=item3364454099


----------



## Lasmico

Please help to authentic this Givenchy maxi corset I just received, thank you!


----------



## Lasmico




----------



## randr21

^authentic


----------



## Lasmico

Thank you


----------



## Lasmico

double post


----------



## jlm08

Hi. Please help me authenticate this nightingale. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140501743248


----------



## susiebonbonz

Please help me authenticate this large nightingale!

http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/9601/1289/004.JPG

http://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/9601/0128/001.JPG

http://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/9601/1986/005.JPG

http://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/9601/2907/012.JPG


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see #s on inside leather tag.  She has picture of it, but you can't see it....looks good otherwise though.



jlm08 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this nightingale. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140501743248


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be fake.



susiebonbonz said:


> Please help me authenticate this large nightingale!
> 
> http://s3.amazonaws.com/bonanzleimages/afu/images/9601/1289/004.JPG
> 
> http://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/9601/0128/001.JPG
> 
> http://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/9601/1986/005.JPG
> 
> http://bonanzleimages.s3.amazonaws.com/afu/images/9601/2907/012.JPG


----------



## JW0119

Can anyone authenticate this Nightingale for me please??

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-MEDIUM-NIGHTINGALE-BAG-LEOPARD-PONY-HAIR-/350432673687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51976a3f97


----------



## JW0119

Please also Authenticate this one as well...Thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAGS-GORG...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5641c32bae


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good.



JW0119 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Nightingale for me please??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-M...687?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51976a3f97


----------



## Twinklette

Not enough pictures - 



JW0119 said:


> Please also Authenticate this one as well...Thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-W-TAGS-GORG...198?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5641c32bae


----------



## JW0119

Twinklette said:


> Looks good.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## JW0119

Twinklette said:


> Not enough pictures -


 
I will try to get more pics than...Thanks


----------



## tipsuda

Hello everyone,

Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Postino bag on Bonanza?

Thanks so much!

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/sungeuc/items/Givenchy_Medium_Postino_Black_Bag


----------



## JW0119

I got more pics for the 2nd bag now...could someone please authenticate it for me please

















Thank you


----------



## Twinklette

I would pass on this one.



JW0119 said:


> I got more pics for the 2nd bag now...could someone please authenticate it for me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## JW0119

Twinklette said:


> I would pass on this one.



Thank you so much Twinklette...I almost go for it!!!


----------



## Little Erv

I would greatly appreciate a second opinion on this Pandora. It's from Bluefly, but I just want to make sure it wasn't a fake return that got resold. More pics to come in part 2. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Little Erv

This is a continuation of my previous post above - additional pics attached. Thanks!


----------



## princess fiona

Hi guys, I won this auction and I need your help. Is this authentic?

seller: france2626
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...vPJUzQU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twinklette

this is a horrible fake - so sorry.



princess fiona said:


> Hi guys, I won this auction and I need your help. Is this authentic?
> 
> seller: france2626
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...vPJUzQU%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## dekage1

Hello,
I'm new to TPF and this is my first post.  I would appreciate your help in authenticating this Givency bag posted on ebay.  Thanks so much!

Genuine Givenchy Paris Black Leather Shoulder Bag NWOT 
Item Id: 280599025681 
Seller:  sharonmilos  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280599025681&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## princess fiona

Twinklette said:


> this is a horrible fake - so sorry.



Thanks so much for the swift response.


----------



## sotoesq

Hi all, first time poster here ... any thoughts about this bag (link follows)?  Apologies in advance if I posted in the wrong place ... thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-Givenchy-Maroon-LARGE-Patent-Nightingale-/270696863522


----------



## Janicemph

Hi,

Can someone authenticate this nightingale for me.  Thanks.http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...913?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41565e3591


----------



## kimo412

Hi, Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? Thanks very much


----------



## joancusia

hi please help me authenticate this bag. http://http://temptstation.multiply.com/photos/album/210/SOLD_Givenchy_Nightingale_Black_Medium


----------



## joancusia

serial number is MA0150. please help me authenticate. http://temptstation.multiply.com/photos/album/210/SOLD_Givenchy_Nightingale_Black_Medium#


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



janicemph said:


> hi,
> 
> can someone authenticate this nightingale for me. Thanks.http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-givenchy-n...913?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item41565e3591


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good.



joancusia said:


> serial number is MA0150. please help me authenticate. http://temptstation.multiply.com/photos/album/210/SOLD_Givenchy_Nightingale_Black_Medium#


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



kimo412 said:


> Hi, Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? Thanks very much


----------



## kimo412

Twinklette said:


> Fake


 

Thanks!!


----------



## Janicemph

Twinklette said:


> Fake



Thanks


----------



## snoesje

Hi girls, 

can you help me with this one here?

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CABAS-GIVENCHY-/...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item19c2a8818c

thanks!


----------



## kimo412

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this nightingale? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&si=%2F0KsqkJoQOcPvj0KmXGLeBgQTNw%3D&viewitem=


----------



## hungry_jacqs

Hi girls could you help me authenticate this givenchy nightingale please?


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



kimo412 said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this nightingale? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&si=%2F0KsqkJoQOcPvj0KmXGLeBgQTNw%3D&viewitem=


----------



## Twinklette

Fake


hungry_jacqs said:


> Hi girls could you help me authenticate this givenchy nightingale please?


----------



## dekage1

Hello,
Apologies up front.  The first time I posted, I was so nervous, I misspelled Givenchy, of all things.  Appreciate your help authenticating this vintage GIVENCHY.  Thanks so much!

Genuine Givenchy Paris Black Leather Shoulder Bag NWOT 
Item Id: 280599025681 
Seller: sharonmilos 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elennna

HI,I want to know if the Givenchy Nightingale bag
  is authentic
 I has only a serial number now
 in my country, NO Givenchy Boutique
 is there another way?
 Thank you very much


----------



## elennna

: Barneys style #500113412


----------



## elennna

Hi,THE NUMBER IS :
MA0019 
MADE IN ITALY


----------



## kimo412

Twinklette said:


> Fake


 Thanks again!!


----------



## Pandemonium

Please authenticate this givenchy nightingale
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## elennna

Hi,help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? Thanks very much 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIG...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4cf4d93801


----------



## joancusia

Thank you twinklette.


----------



## elennna

Hi,help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? Thanks very much 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIGH...item4cf4d93801


----------



## escstlu

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this pandora? Thanks!
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/5/7/1/4/3/webimg/441707072_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/5/7/1/4/3/webimg/441707082_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/5/7/1/4/3/webimg/441707160_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/5/7/1/4/3/webimg/441707190_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/5/7/1/4/3/webimg/441707197_o.jpg
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/1/0/5/7/1/4/3/webimg/441707206_o.jpg


----------



## josiblee

Please disregard this was already posted. Thanks!


Can someone please authenticate this Nightingale? Thank you in advance! 

http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/dramaqueen/items/Givenchy_Nightingale_bag_BNWT_Unwanted_Gift


----------



## Twinklette

Auction was removed by seller or ebay.



elennna said:


> Hi,help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? Thanks very much
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIGH...item4cf4d93801


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be fake.



josiblee said:


> Please disregard this was already posted. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this Nightingale? Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://bags.bonanza.com/booths/dramaqueen/items/Givenchy_Nightingale_bag_BNWT_Unwanted_Gift


----------



## elennna

http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIG...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4cf4d93801


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> Auction was removed by seller or ebay.


sorry I do not know why this show
notice is not removed
now wrote a new link
please try again
thanks in advance
http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIG...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4cf4d93801


----------



## kimo412

Hi, please authenticate this nightingale for me, thenks very much! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BLACK...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c2e7e704


----------



## Twinklette

Leaning towards authentic but I'd like to see interior tag.  There are alot of stains/flaws on this purse though  it's definitely been well used.



elennna said:


> sorry I do not know why this show
> notice is not removed
> now wrote a new link
> please try again
> thanks in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIG...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4cf4d93801


----------



## Twinklette

There are 2 different SIZE purses/pictures shown in this auction.  I would NOT BID.



kimo412 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this nightingale for me, thenks very much!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-BLACK...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c2e7e704


----------



## Twinklette

I already checked this one out - see my post above.



elennna said:


> http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIG...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4cf4d93801


----------



## kimo412

Twinklette said:


> There are 2 different SIZE purses/pictures shown in this auction. I would NOT BID.


 Okay!! Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## elennna

elennna said:


> sorry I do not know why this show
> notice is not removed
> now wrote a new link
> please try again
> thanks in advance
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-GIVENCHY-NIG...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes&hash=item4cf4d93801


q


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> Leaning towards authentic but I'd like to see interior tag. There are alot of stains/flaws on this purse though  it's definitely been well used.


thanks for the reply
I fully decipher
of your informed opinion
I can not find differences
because I have not seen authentic
number of this bag is MA0019
you think this bag is authentic, right?
many many many thanks


----------



## Twinklette

I would like to see photo of tag - #s seem ok but I can't confirm for sure if I don't see tag.



elennna said:


> thanks for the reply
> I fully decipher
> of your informed opinion
> I can not find differences
> because I have not seen authentic
> number of this bag is MA0019
> you think this bag is authentic, right?
> many many many thanks


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> I would like to see photo of tag - #s seem ok but I can't confirm for sure if I don't see tag.


 many many many thanks
I asked the seller for pictures on the label
He said he would send me
said that one side of the label numbers on the other side says made in italy
seller said I could check if the bag is authentic with the number
seller said it is 100% authentic


----------



## elennna

I know that the bag looks bad
 but very rarely authentic handbags at ebay
 if this is authentic I will buy it and fix it


----------



## elennna

I wait only you can tell me that it is authentic to buy it


----------



## kimo412

Hi, please authenticate this nightingale for me, thanks very much!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Givenchy-La...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6e360a2


----------



## Twinklette

That sounds right just let me check out the # picture 



elennna said:


> many many many thanks
> I asked the seller for pictures on the label
> He said he would send me
> said that one side of the label numbers on the other side says made in italy
> seller said I could check if the bag is authentic with the number
> seller said it is 100% authentic


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic, though I'd like to see a clearer picture of the #s on the leather tag.



kimo412 said:


> Hi, please authenticate this nightingale for me, thanks very much!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Givenchy-La...194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6e360a2


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> That sounds right just let me check out the # picture


 I do not know how to show you the picture
seller has sent the picture to my email address
any ideas?
There is a picture of the label
with other photos of the bag of ad seller
is not very clear


----------



## findsbags

Hi! Kindly authenticate this Nightingale for me. Thanks in advance!

Item:  GIVENCHY HANDBAG/SHOULDER BAG
Item #: 180619478652
Seller ID: bagshoppe2010
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180619478652


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> That sounds right just let me check out the # picture


 http://prikachi.com/images/81/2945081J.jpg

http://prikachi.com/images/82/2945082z.jpg

These are pictures of labels
waiting for your reply eagerly:girlwhack:


----------



## snoesje

item: givenchy nightingale
item number: 110644748819
seller: acquadiportofino
link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Givenchy-Nightin...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item19c2f0e213


----------



## water shoes

Such a shame that fakes are everywhere.


----------



## jlm08

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale.  Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nanooksi/items/Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale


----------



## hellokitty89311

Hi,

May you please authenticate this Givenchy Sacca?

Item Name: Givenchy Sacca Chain Hobo
Item #: 170596554690
eBay seller: rose-window
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...690?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b858d7c2

Thank you!


----------



## soccermom100

Any help with authentication of this item would be wonderful - thanks!

Item:  Givenchy Nightingale in metallic BRONZE
Listing Number:  140509182225
Seller:  authenticforme
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6fff911


----------



## tamm

Could anyone help me authenticate this?Thank you so much in advance!!

Item: Givenchy Smooth Nightingale handbag black NEW
Listing Number: 290529728680
Seller: france2626 
Link http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Smooth...680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4ebd8a8


----------



## tatertot

Is there anyone one here at pf who can authenticate Givenchy? I noticed there are a few pages with authenticity requests that have bee ignored. Is it worth posting as there is one I'm eyeing but won't buy without an "expert" opinion.


----------



## novalemon

Hi ladies!

Could you please authenticate this one for me?

Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BLACK MEDIUM BAG!
Seller: bravadasss
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Brava...NGALE_SATCHEL_BLACK_MEDIUM_BAG__Soft_and_stun

Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be fake.



findsbags said:


> Hi! Kindly authenticate this Nightingale for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY HANDBAG/SHOULDER BAG
> Item #: 180619478652
> Seller ID: bagshoppe2010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180619478652


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good!



elennna said:


> http://prikachi.com/images/81/2945081J.jpg
> 
> http://prikachi.com/images/82/2945082z.jpg
> 
> These are pictures of labels
> waiting for your reply eagerly:girlwhack:


----------



## Twinklette

Need closeup picture of GG logo on hardware - also interior tag, front and back.



snoesje said:


> item: givenchy nightingale
> item number: 110644748819
> seller: acquadiportofino
> link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Givenchy-Nightin...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item19c2f0e213


----------



## Twinklette

Need closeup pictures of GG logo on handles - I have my doubts....



jlm08 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nanooksi/items/Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale


----------



## Twinklette

Been eyeing this myself - this is an authentic beauty.



soccermom100 said:


> Any help with authentication of this item would be wonderful - thanks!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale in metallic BRONZE
> Listing Number: 140509182225
> Seller: authenticforme
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...225?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b6fff911


----------



## Twinklette

FAKE.  I feel bad for those that bid $850 



tamm said:


> Could anyone help me authenticate this?Thank you so much in advance!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Smooth Nightingale handbag black NEW
> Listing Number: 290529728680
> Seller: france2626
> Link http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Smooth...680?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a4ebd8a8


----------



## Twinklette

Need picture of interior tag, front and back.



novalemon said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BLACK MEDIUM BAG!
> Seller: bravadasss
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Brava...NGALE_SATCHEL_BLACK_MEDIUM_BAG__Soft_and_stun
> 
> Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## Twinklette

I can only do nightingales - likely if any were skipped they might have been a different style.



tatertot said:


> Is there anyone one here at pf who can authenticate Givenchy? I noticed there are a few pages with authenticity requests that have bee ignored. Is it worth posting as there is one I'm eyeing but won't buy without an "expert" opinion.


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> Looks good!


 many thanks for the reply


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> Looks good!


 to be completely sure - my bag is authentic right?


----------



## novalemon

Thanks Twinklette!  I have asked the seller for additional photos.  We'll see if they respond.



Twinklette said:


> Need picture of interior tag, front and back.


----------



## selinimmm

Hello Ladies,

please, can somebody authenticate this chanel cambon bag?
its really very important and i am new here. i hope i am not in a wrong forum. thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110641744725&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## novalemon

One more please:

Item: AUTH Givenchy Nightingale Bag
Number: 290530579648
Seller: vestarcapital
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Givenchy-N...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6927993645002456806


Thank you!


----------



## mizz852

Hi,

If anyone could authenticate this for me, it would be great! Thanks!
Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE LEATHER/SNAKESKIN BLACK/GOLD
Number: 220735683926
Seller:bunny...kins
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/GIVENCHY-NIGHTIN...WH_Handbags&hash=item3364df3d56#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks!


----------



## tatertot

I just wanted to thank both of the wonderful ladies who took time out to authenticate a Nightengale for me *randr21* and *Twink*. I would not have taken the plunge without your help and I won!!! Thanks again ladies!


----------



## findsbags

Twinklette said:


> I believe this to be fake.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## Twinklette

Would like to see interior tag, front and back, and closeup of GG logo on hardware- but looks good so far.



novalemon said:


> One more please:
> 
> Item: AUTH Givenchy Nightingale Bag
> Number: 290530579648
> Seller: vestarcapital
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Givenchy-N...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6927993645002456806
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Twinklette

Never seen this style, so pretty!  Anyway markings look good to me...I believe it to be authentic.



mizz852 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone could authenticate this for me, it would be great! Thanks!
> Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE LEATHER/SNAKESKIN BLACK/GOLD
> Number: 220735683926
> Seller:bunny...kins
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/GIVENCHY-NIGHTIN...WH_Handbags&hash=item3364df3d56#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

Aw you are so sweet, comments like this make it all worthwhile   Enjoy your nightingale!



tatertot said:


> I just wanted to thank both of the wonderful ladies who took time out to authenticate a Nightengale for me *randr21* and *Twink*. I would not have taken the plunge without your help and I won!!! Thanks again ladies!


----------



## mizz852

Thanks *Twinklette*


----------



## elennna

elennna said:


> to be completely sure - my bag is authentic right?


.


----------



## Twinklette

yes


elennna said:


> .


----------



## elennna

Twinklette said:


> yes


 thank you very much for your time and attention
it means a lot to me
Without your help I would not have my  Givenchy bag
thank you again


----------



## hellokitty89311

Thoughts on this Tinhan?

Item Name: Givenchy Tinhan
Item #: 160541807007
eBay seller: *montilicious*
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-G...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256109919f

TIA!


----------



## princess fiona

Hi! Would appreciate your thoughts on this.

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item #: 300525029682
eBay seller: maglovena
URL: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...29682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_13813wt_935

Thanks so much! Appreciate your help.


----------



## Twinklette

Ended but I believe authentic.



princess fiona said:


> Hi! Would appreciate your thoughts on this.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item #: 300525029682
> eBay seller: maglovena
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...29682&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_13813wt_935
> 
> Thanks so much! Appreciate your help.


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic...yummy leather!



hellokitty89311 said:


> Thoughts on this Tinhan?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Tinhan
> Item #: 160541807007
> eBay seller: *montilicious*
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-G...007?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256109919f
> 
> TIA!


----------



## wateva

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item #: 280628745017
eBay seller: chickenandpumpkin484
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...017?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4156c6d339

hi, I need your expert opinions on this one. please authenticate when you have a chance. thanks very much!


----------



## princess fiona

Thanks so much twinklette, really apprieciate the time and effort you put into this to help us score our HGs.


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



wateva said:


> item name: Givenchy nightingale
> item #: 280628745017
> ebay seller: Chickenandpumpkin484
> url: http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-givenchy-n...017?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item4156c6d339
> 
> hi, i need your expert opinions on this one. Please authenticate when you have a chance. Thanks very much!


----------



## Twinklette

you are most welcome 




princess fiona said:


> Thanks so much twinklette, really apprieciate the time and effort you put into this to help us score our HGs.


----------



## wateva

Twinklette said:


> Fake



thanks twinklette i appreciate your help


----------



## Jeta

Item Name: AUTH BrandNew Givenchy Lrg Black Nightingale w/stingray
Item #: 250772287024
eBay seller: luxgoodie 
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250772287024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Hello - appreciate your expert opinion this one.  Thanks!!


----------



## olg4

Hi everyone! Please kindly help me authenticate this nightingale. Thank you!!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Black-larg...769?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1934cbf1


----------



## hellokitty89311

Thoughts on this Antigona?

Givenchy Gray Crocodile Print Antigona
Item #: 120683518669
eBay seller: antonellapops3
URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2000-GIVENC...669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c194c5acd


----------



## clarajia07

if there s no GG logo on the handle, does it mean that the bag is not authentic?


----------



## clarajia07

I have a question about the leather, not sure if its been asked before. Is pebbled leather more durable but heavier? I need to find one that can take abuse but lightweight... Thanks.


----------



## Twinklette

Very bad fake.



olg4 said:


> hi everyone! Please kindly help me authenticate this nightingale. Thank you!! :d
> http://cgi.ebay.com/auth-black-larg...769?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item1c1934cbf1


----------



## Twinklette

Not familiar w/this style, but the markings look correct.  Her feedback is great for high-end items also...so it's your decision whether you want to take the chance. I'm leaning towards authentic 



hellokitty89311 said:


> Thoughts on this Antigona?
> 
> Givenchy Gray Crocodile Print Antigona
> Item #: 120683518669
> eBay seller: antonellapops3
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-2000-GIVENC...669?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c194c5acd


----------



## Twinklette

I don't believe this is authentic - never seen a Givenchy Nightingale without the logo on handles - even the lizard has the GG logo embossed on it so I would assume this would too. The hardware is also off - I would NOT bid (there are lots of fakes that come out of Singapore unfortunately).



Jeta said:


> Item Name: AUTH BrandNew Givenchy Lrg Black Nightingale w/stingray
> Item #: 250772287024
> eBay seller: luxgoodie
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250772287024&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Hello - appreciate your expert opinion this one. Thanks!!


----------



## Twinklette

What purse are you talking about?  Depends on the style.



clarajia07 said:


> if there s no GG logo on the handle, does it mean that the bag is not authentic?


----------



## Twinklette

The pebbled would be more durable than the plain leather - I have slightly wrinkled and it's very durable...I think the GG leather is amazing, but the smooth one tends to slightly scratch.  Hope this helps!



clarajia07 said:


> I have a question about the leather, not sure if its been asked before. Is pebbled leather more durable but heavier? I need to find one that can take abuse but lightweight... Thanks.


----------



## Jeta

Thanks Twinklette!! Much appreciated


----------



## lovelvburberry

Dear experts, How are those following 2 Givenchy bags? Are they Authentic? Thank you very much. 


1. Item Name: Givenchy Texture Leather Belt Strap Sacca handbag
Item #: 280629196699
Seller: 29redstone
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280629196699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

2.  Item Name: AUTH Givenchy Medium Sacca Handbag - Gray Leather
Item #: 280630990644
Seller: tbestes
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280630990644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## starsnhevn

Seller: lanatolia
Item: Givenchy Nightingale Maxi Corset
Bonanza link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lanatolia/items/GIVENCHY_NIGHTINGALE_MAXI_CORSET_cracked_shiny_ivory


----------



## Twinklette

Would like to see interior leather tag front and back but I'm definitely leaning towards authentic.



starsnhevn said:


> Seller: lanatolia
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Maxi Corset
> Bonanza link: http://www.bonanza.com/booths/lanatolia/items/GIVENCHY_NIGHTINGALE_MAXI_CORSET_cracked_shiny_ivory


----------



## Twinklette

Neither auction has enough pictures to authenticate.



lovelvburberry said:


> Dear experts, How are those following 2 Givenchy bags? Are they Authentic? Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 1. Item Name: Givenchy Texture Leather Belt Strap Sacca handbag
> Item #: 280629196699
> Seller: 29redstone
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280629196699&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> 2. Item Name: AUTH Givenchy Medium Sacca Handbag - Gray Leather
> Item #: 280630990644
> Seller: tbestes
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280630990644&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## starsnhevn

Twinklette said:


> Would like to see interior leather tag front and back but I'm definitely leaning towards authentic.



Here are the pics...what do you think?

http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/6.jpg
http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/RIMG0067.jpg
http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/RIMG0068.jpg
http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/RIMG0069.jpg


----------



## flammy

Hi everybody, can you help me with this givenchy? It's a fake? :cry::cry:
I always bought fendi, vuitton and miumiu bags never this brand.
Thank you!


----------



## soccermom100

Any help with authentication of this would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks so much in advance!

Item:  Givenchy Tote faux croc
Item number:  200577322574
Seller:  mightykismet
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Bag-TO...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb3570e4e


----------



## soccermom100

Hello again - Authentication assistance on one more would be lovely!  Thanks!

Item:  GIVENCHY Python Sacca Tote Bag
Item Number:  250774351898
Seller:  19o4
Listing link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250774351898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## clu0984

Any opinions on this?

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 290534359606
Seller: sammy72010
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Large-...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a5328236

Thanks so much!


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good but I would like to see interior leather tag/front & back to confirm.



clu0984 said:


> Any opinions on this?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 290534359606
> Seller: sammy72010
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Large-...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a5328236
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Twinklette

I believe both auctions you posted are authentic - I'm not totally experienced with either style, but the markings/logo/etc. look legit.  Feedback on both sellers for authentic items is great also.



soccermom100 said:


> Any help with authentication of this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Tote faux croc
> Item number: 200577322574
> Seller: mightykismet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Bag-TO...574?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb3570e4e


----------



## Twinklette

First off where did you buy?  I need to see photo of interior leather tag / front and back.



flammy said:


> Hi everybody, can you help me with this givenchy? It's a fake? :cry::cry:
> I always bought fendi, vuitton and miumiu bags never this brand.
> Thank you!


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic - she has fabulous feedback also 



starsnhevn said:


> Here are the pics...what do you think?
> 
> http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/6.jpg
> http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/RIMG0067.jpg
> http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/RIMG0068.jpg
> http://i383.photobucket.com/albums/oo274/starsnhevn/RIMG0069.jpg


----------



## starsnhevn

Okay... I've got one more...
Givenchy Nightingale (black)
Seller: Nanooksi
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nanooksi/items/Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale

It says its a large... does that mean maxi? Sorry, I'm so new when it comes to givenchy.


----------



## flammy

Twinklette said:


> First off where did you buy? I need to see photo of interior leather tag / front and back.


 
Hi! the bag is of one friend of mine, I don't know where she bought it, maybe on line sorry!

I' ve  attached other pics. can you tell me truly if the bag is authentic?
thank you and


----------



## soccermom100

Twinklette said:


> I believe both auctions you posted are authentic - I'm not totally experienced with either style, but the markings/logo/etc. look legit.  Feedback on both sellers for authentic items is great also.



Thank you so much for your time and expertise!!


----------



## Twinklette

Sorry to be bearer of bad news, but this is FAKE.



flammy said:


> Hi! the bag is of one friend of mine, I don't know where she bought it, maybe on line sorry!
> 
> I' ve attached other pics. can you tell me truly if the bag is authentic?
> thank you and


----------



## myloveforbags

thank you


----------



## starsnhevn

Okay... I've got one more...
Givenchy Nightingale (black)
Seller: Nanooksi
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nanooksi/items/Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale

It says its a large... does that mean maxi? Sorry, I'm so new when it comes to givenchy.


----------



## Twinklette

this is a horrible fake.  maxi = large size



starsnhevn said:


> Okay... I've got one more...
> Givenchy Nightingale (black)
> Seller: Nanooksi
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Nanooksi/items/Authentic_Givenchy_Nightingale
> 
> It says its a large... does that mean maxi? Sorry, I'm so new when it comes to givenchy.


----------



## starsnhevn

Twinklette said:


> this is a horrible fake.  maxi = large size



Twinklette: Thank you! I almost bought it without asking you. See how little i know? lol.


----------



## clu0984

Twinklette said:


> Looks good but I would like to see interior leather tag/front & back to confirm.


 
What do you mean by the interior leather tag/front and back?  I emailed the seller and she said the leather tag was sewed so the back can't be seen.  This is the picture she emailed.  Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

The interior leather tag is sewn on inside of main pocket of purse, into the lining.  It contains numbers beginning with MA and should say Made In Italy on reverse. that's what I need to see.



clu0984 said:


> What do you mean by the interior leather tag/front and back? I emailed the seller and she said the leather tag was sewed so the back can't be seen. This is the picture she emailed. Thanks!


----------



## lovelvburberry

Twinklette said:


> Neither auction has enough pictures to authenticate.


Hi Twinklette, Thank you very much.


----------



## pen602

hi everyone! is this authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Patent...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3cefdfb#ht_6597wt_883

Givenchy Nightingale Medium
seller: celebrityowned

Would anyone know how slouchy this leather is compared to lambskin? Thanks everyone!


----------



## clu0984

Twinklette said:


> The interior leather tag is sewn on inside of main pocket of purse, into the lining. It contains numbers beginning with MA and should say Made In Italy on reverse. that's what I need to see.


 
here ya go


----------



## hellokitty89311

Thanks, Twinklette!


----------



## merylp

Hello could you please authenticate this bag:
Item number: 260741171337
seller: sigh.wang
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7063wt_1141

Thank you


----------



## merylp

Just one more! 
Item number: 250776034875
Seller: iroppo4819
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...034875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_997wt_1141
THANX


----------



## easyd

Is this authentic? Everything seems to match up except it does not have a gold givenchy logo on the outside? Is it possible it was removed or fell off? The owner states it was one of the first made.


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic - I would think it slouches slightly less due to the leather type.



pen602 said:


> hi everyone! is this authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Patent...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a3cefdfb#ht_6597wt_883
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale Medium
> seller: celebrityowned
> 
> Would anyone know how slouchy this leather is compared to lambskin? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good.



clu0984 said:


> here ya go


----------



## Twinklette

authentic



merylp said:


> Hello could you please authenticate this bag:
> Item number: 260741171337
> seller: sigh.wang
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...71337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_7063wt_1141
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Twinklette

Fake



merylp said:


> just one more!
> Item number: 250776034875
> seller: Iroppo4819
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dl...034875&sspagename=strk:mewax:it#ht_997wt_1141
> thanx


----------



## Twinklette

Is there GG logo on hardware?



easyd said:


> Is this authentic? Everything seems to match up except it does not have a gold givenchy logo on the outside? Is it possible it was removed or fell off? The owner states it was one of the first made.


----------



## easyd

Twinklette said:


> Is there GG logo on hardware?


I don't see any logos on the hardware.. can you point me to what it should look like? This is from a local that has sold me a few high end authentic louis vuittons, but the logo missing bothers me.














Thanks


----------



## clu0984

Twinklette said:


> Looks good.


 
thanks twinklette!


----------



## Twinklette

It would likely be on the clipon piece of hardware - 



easyd said:


> I don't see any logos on the hardware.. can you point me to what it should look like? This is from a local that has sold me a few high end authentic louis vuittons, but the logo missing bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## suswaim

clu0984 said:


> thanks twinklette!


I am sorry to make you down, I don't mean it.twinklette said it's authentic but my opinion is not. Please check the 3rd picture (logo) carefully. It is different. Please check the embossed logo on handles. 
I hope you can talk to this seller...


----------



## merylp

Thank you twinklette! unfortunetly someone already snagged the real one so I will have to keep searching.


----------



## starsnhevn

How about this one? I asked for clearer pics, but something is wrong with her camera....


----------



## Twinklette

^^I wouldn't bid on this.


----------



## gcdog

Hi, Twinklette

Would you please help me for authenticate this bag? This is a gift from my BFF and she bought it from bluefly but somehow the 4 signature embossed logos at handle base doesn't look right for me.

Thank you so much


----------



## Cacciatrice

I need help with this one:

Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Givenchy-klassis...amentaschen&hash=item3a63776abc#ht_500wt_1068

Thanks!!


----------



## soccermom100

Hello ladies - I haven't seen this style of Givenchy before - wondering what you all think - is it authentic?  Thanks so much!!

Item:  Givenchy Cracked Nightingale
Seller:  bagambition
Item #:  270710073630
link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270710073630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Awful fake.



Cacciatrice said:


> I need help with this one:
> 
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/Givenchy-klassis...amentaschen&hash=item3a63776abc#ht_500wt_1068
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## Twinklette

Not enough photos - need interior leather tag front and back, closeup of GG logo on handles & hardware.



soccermom100 said:


> Hello ladies - I haven't seen this style of Givenchy before - wondering what you all think - is it authentic? Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Cracked Nightingale
> Seller: bagambition
> Item #: 270710073630
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270710073630&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Please post pics of entire bag - front, back, bottom, shoulder strap....



gcdog said:


> Hi, Twinklette
> 
> Would you please help me for authenticate this bag? This is a gift from my BFF and she bought it from bluefly but somehow the 4 signature embossed logos at handle base doesn't look right for me.
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## yunkce

Hi, could you advice if this is authentic/ fake?

thanks in advance!  

Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Black lambskin Large Satchel
Item #: 280636776549
eBay seller: chickenandpumpkin484
URL: hthttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280636776549#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Twinklette

Fake - this seller sells many of them unfortunately.



yunkce said:


> Hi, could you advice if this is authentic/ fake?
> 
> thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Black lambskin Large Satchel
> Item #: 280636776549
> eBay seller: chickenandpumpkin484
> URL: hthttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280636776549#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## gcdog

Twinklette said:


> Please post pics of entire bag - front, back, bottom, shoulder strap....


 

Thank you very much


----------



## yunkce

thanks Twinklette!!! 



Twinklette said:


> Fake - this seller sells many of them unfortunately.


----------



## Twinklette

The logos look correct - I believe it to be authentic.



gcdog said:


> Hi, Twinklette
> 
> Would you please help me for authenticate this bag? This is a gift from my BFF and she bought it from bluefly but somehow the 4 signature embossed logos at handle base doesn't look right for me.
> 
> Thank you so much


----------



## gcdog

A million thanks




Twinklette said:


> The logos look correct - I believe it to be authentic.


----------



## givenchyme

I think its so horrible that there are fake bags on eBay I own 2 nightingales and  have been through the ebay thing before as well. I finally broke down, went to Barneys and made the direct purchace, it feels so great knowing I have the legit real thing, I am now addicted to Givenchy!! Save yourself the stress and go to Barneys.


----------



## BlondeMink

Is anyone able to offer an opinion on authentication for this bag...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b827b2d2

seller: rose-window

Large Givenchy Pandora


----------



## americano

Can someone please authenticate this bag, I have already won this but I'm a bit concerned. Please help!

Item name: GIVENCHY Nightingale satchel/bag Ivory NWT, NO RESERVE!
Item number: 250776034875
Seller: iroppo4819

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ZskA68U%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## kiki81ny

Hi everyone,

Would appreciate your opinions on this one. Thanks!

URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160555285899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Seller: goldenseastar

Name: GIVENCHY BLACK GOLD HARDWARE NIGHTINGALE LARGE $2600 +


----------



## randr21

BlondeMink said:


> Is anyone able to offer an opinion on authentication for this bag...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...970?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b827b2d2
> 
> seller: rose-window
> 
> Large Givenchy Pandora



*Authentic*



americano said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag, I have already won this but I'm a bit concerned. Please help!
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY Nightingale satchel/bag Ivory NWT, NO RESERVE!
> Item number: 250776034875
> Seller: iroppo4819
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ZskA68U%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT



*Not authentic*



kiki81ny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Would appreciate your opinions on this one. Thanks!
> 
> URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160555285899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Seller: goldenseastar
> 
> Name: GIVENCHY BLACK GOLD HARDWARE NIGHTINGALE LARGE $2600 +



*Not authentic*


----------



## Twinklette

^^you're back yay


----------



## randr21

crazy busy, only able to visit tpf via mobile so cant really authenticate much.  thx for being put to the task solo!


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name: givenchy nightingale bag
pictures as follows:













pls authenticate this bag for me, more pictures to follow, TIA!!!


----------



## skippydoo2010

please authenticate this givenchy nightingale bag for me, Thanks in advance

someone who i dont really know is trying to sell this bag but she says it was a gift to her so she cant vouch for the authenticity as well, Thanks


----------



## Vidalita

^ authentic... looks like a first season 2006/2007 calfskin to me


----------



## skippydoo2010

brian said:


> ^ authentic... looks like a first season 2006/2007 calfskin to me


 
hi there, were you referring to the givenchy nightingale bag that i was asking about? Thanks brian!


----------



## randr21

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name: givenchy nightingale bag
> pictures as follows:
> 
> View attachment 1349910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349911
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349912
> 
> 
> View attachment 1349913
> 
> 
> pls authenticate this bag for me, more pictures to follow, TIA!!!


 
the bag in these pics is not authentic.


----------



## skippydoo2010

randr21 said:


> the bag in these pics is not authentic.


 
hi, really, just curious, why isnt it authentic? is it because of the zippers? Thanks!


----------



## skippydoo2010

brian said:


> ^ authentic... looks like a first season 2006/2007 calfskin to me


 
hi brian, im just curious, when you said that its authentic, were you referring to the bag that i just posted? i have more pictures to show you if its's okay with you,another TPF said that it's not an authentic bag, i just want to be sure, could send you like 12 pictures. Thanks


----------



## skippydoo2010

Twinklette said:


> ^^I wouldn't bid on this.


 
hi there twinklette, maybe you could help me on this, i posted a picture of a nightingale bag in black just a while ago but one TPF posted that its real, another one said that its fake... im a bit confused here, maybe you could vouch for what you think about it, Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Vidalita

skippydoo2010 said:


> hi brian, im just curious, when you said that its authentic, were you referring to the bag that i just posted? i have more pictures to show you if its's okay with you,another TPF said that it's not an authentic bag, i just want to be sure, could send you like 12 pictures. Thanks



yes, the one you posted (in the second set) looks authentic to me... i have never seen a replica using that smooth calfskin leather before. it's always either pebbled leather or wrinkled lambskin from my experience.


----------



## Twinklette

I don't believe this to be authentic either....can't detail as to why due to counterfeiters!  



randr21 said:


> the bag in these pics is not authentic.


----------



## skippydoo2010

brian said:


> yes, the one you posted (in the second set) looks authentic to me... i have never seen a replica using that smooth calfskin leather before. it's always either pebbled leather or wrinkled lambskin from my experience.


hi there, thanks for the info but do all nightingales have 2 zippers on their bags or some go for just one zipper? Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

What do you mean by 2 zippers?  There is one for the main purse compartment, and some of the shoulder straps have zippers...some don't.


----------



## skippydoo2010

Twinklette said:


> What do you mean by 2 zippers? There is one for the main purse compartment, and some of the shoulder straps have zippers...some don't.


 
sorry i meant 2 zipper pulls for the main purse comparment, ive seen that on most of the nightingales, is it always 2 zipper pulls or it can be just 1. Thanks


----------



## Twinklette

I have never seen one without TWO zipper pulls.



skippydoo2010 said:


> sorry i meant 2 zipper pulls for the main purse comparment, ive seen that on most of the nightingales, is it always 2 zipper pulls or it can be just 1. Thanks


----------



## skippydoo2010

Twinklette said:


> I have never seen one without TWO zipper pulls.


 
okay, thank you for that info!


----------



## Ellie Belle

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160555285899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
*goldenseastar*


----------



## randr21

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160555285899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *goldenseastar*


 
not authentic


----------



## Ellie Belle

Ellie Belle said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160555285899&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> *goldenseastar*





randr21 said:


> not authentic



thanks--they swear up and down the earth it is authentic! My Givenchy Eclipse is at the leather cleaner (bad timing) so i don't have it on hand to compare tabs. This one seemed off to me the tag is too small and the print on my Eclipse is crisper than this one. well thanks again!


----------



## bogini

Hello,
Newest listing on e-bay.  Real or fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...H_Handbags&hash=item3a641604d6#ht_1197wt_1141


----------



## bijou

Glad I found this thread.  Can an expert please chime in about the authenticity for this one?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## duangjai_2102

Item Name : GIVENCHY ECLIPSE STRAP HOBO ~LASER MESH CUT LEATHER BAG
Item Number : 290543569794
Seller ID : maglovena
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13648wt_980


----------



## impolitic

Hi!

I am new to this forum and am in desperate need of your expertise. Could you please authenticate this as this ends soon? Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130492071038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## randr21

bogini said:


> Hello,
> Newest listing on e-bay.  Real or fake?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...H_Handbags&hash=item3a641604d6#ht_1197wt_1141


 


bijou said:


> Glad I found this thread.  Can an expert please chime in about the authenticity for this one?  Thanks in advance.


 


impolitic said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new to this forum and am in desperate need of your expertise. Could you please authenticate this as this ends soon? Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130492071038&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
All 3 above are not authentic.


----------



## randr21

duangjai_2102 said:


> Item Name : GIVENCHY ECLIPSE STRAP HOBO ~LASER MESH CUT LEATHER BAG
> Item Number : 290543569794
> Seller ID : maglovena
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...69794&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_13648wt_980


 
authentic


----------



## bogini

Thanks!


----------



## impolitic

Thanks for your quick response!


----------



## princess fiona

Hi! I need help on this one. TIA =)

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Lambskin
Item number:	130492071038
Seller: zookiesindy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_548wt_922

Thanks again!


----------



## duangjai_2102

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you very much.


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name: authentic nightingale givenchy bag


----------



## skippydoo2010

please authenticate this Givenchy bag for me

item name: Givenchy nightingale bag

please authenticate the ff pictures. Thanks!


----------



## skippydoo2010

please authenticate this nightingale bag for me, please see the link below. Thanks!

https://picasaweb.google.com/102363964030465959644/GivenchyNightingaleUsedAuthentic#

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twinklette

Both of the above are fake.....^^^


----------



## skippydoo2010

please authenticate for me, Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshytuffy/items/Givenchy_Nightingale_Bag


----------



## skippydoo2010

message deleted


----------



## skippydoo2010

message deleted, sorry dont know hot to delete a message yet.


----------



## skippydoo2010

pls im trying to look for a nightingale bag , please authenticate thanks!


----------



## skippydoo2010

here's the first picture.  please authenctiate.thanks!


----------



## impolitic

Hi again! 

Could you please authenticate this Givenchy bag?  Thanks so much!
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/elaine/items/Givenchy_Medium_Nightingale_Black


----------



## randr21

skippydoo2010 said:


> pls im trying to look for a nightingale bag , please authenticate thanks!


 
not authentic



impolitic said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Givenchy bag?  Thanks so much!
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/elaine/items/Givenchy_Medium_Nightingale_Black


 
authentic


----------



## maggieridzon

Would you please authenticate those 2 bags for me?
1)
Item:BORSA GIVENCHY
Item#: 250788504050
Seller: soloaste2011
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250788504050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
and 2)
Item:    BAG / BAG IN RED GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE 
Item#: 170616496452
Seller: divin.e
Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/BAG-BORSA-GIVENC...0616496452?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item27b9892144

TIA


----------



## Twinklette

#1 = need to see front and back of interior leather tag

#2 = FAKE



maggieridzon said:


> Would you please authenticate those 2 bags for me?
> 1)
> Item:BORSA GIVENCHY
> Item#: 250788504050
> Seller: soloaste2011
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250788504050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> and 2)
> Item: BAG / BAG IN RED GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> Item#: 170616496452
> Seller: divin.e
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.it/BAG-BORSA-GIVENC...0616496452?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item27b9892144
> 
> TIA


----------



## maggieridzon

Twinklette said:


> #1 = need to see front and back of interior leather tag
> 
> #2 = FAKE


 
I will ask for pictures.


----------



## 12hon15

Hi.  Is this nightingale in ebay authentic?

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Tote in Dark Blue (RARE!!!)
Item no.: 330542947138
seller: chenxchenx
Link: see bag here

TIA!


----------



## osladegerez

The ebay sellers selling authentic almost always offer a return if authenticity is in doubt.  Sounds super suspicious.  If you report to ebay as counterfeit you can get your $ back from them.  I was SUPER naive and bought a Balenciaga First for $200. (hello!).  It arrived plastic and not even a good knockoff - the seller then told me what an idiot I was for buying it!!!  She gave me the run around on returning it (moving, out of town, etc).  Then I reported it to Ebay and THEY refunded the $.


----------



## Cacciatrice

May you help me with this one?

Name:BORSA *GIVENCHY* ROSA TRACOLLA MANO ORIGINALE BAG NEW
Seller:soloaste2011 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...04050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4312wt_1098


Please hurry up! I'm really in love with this bag


----------



## Cacciatrice

Cacciatrice said:


> May you help me with this one?
> 
> Name:BORSA *GIVENCHY* ROSA TRACOLLA MANO ORIGINALE BAG NEW
> Seller:soloaste2011
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...04050&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_4312wt_1098
> 
> 
> Please hurry up! I'm really in love with this bag




Please help me..:cry:


----------



## randr21

Cacciatrice said:


> Please help me..:cry:



authentic


----------



## merylp

I also want to know if this bag is authentic. Thanx!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Tote in Dark Blue (RARE!!!)
Item no.: 330542947138
seller: chenxchenx
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...947138&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:Givenchy Nightingale Medium Tote in Dark Blue (RARE!!!) 
item number:330542947138
seller:chenxchenx
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5e51b42
pls authenticate, TIA!!!


----------



## Cacciatrice

randr21 said:


> authentic


Oh thank you very much


----------



## Twinklette

I believe this to be authentic.



skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:Givenchy Nightingale Medium Tote in Dark Blue (RARE!!!)
> item number:330542947138
> seller:chenxchenx
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...138?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf5e51b42
> pls authenticate, TIA!!!


----------



## sweetstanzy

Hello! I'm brand new to this forum so thank you in advance for your help! Can I get a little help verifying this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33662b5405

I suspect that it's a fake. Thank you!


----------



## skippydoo2010

Twinklette said:


> I believe this to be authentic.


 
Thank you! im really looking for a nightingale!


----------



## Twinklette

You suspect right!  Nasty fake.



sweetstanzy said:


> Hello! I'm brand new to this forum so thank you in advance for your help! Can I get a little help verifying this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33662b5405
> 
> I suspect that it's a fake. Thank you!


----------



## rr77

Is this Balenciaga Bag authentic?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Leather-Ba...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b9ed914#ht_500wt_1156

Also any idea on Name / Color / Year of production?

Thanks so much!


----------



## isabelmr

I need helps on this bag,thans!!!
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170618824309&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT


----------



## Helenxie

Hi, I wanted to buy this bag but I am not sure if it is authentic please help!
Thanks !

http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-PELHAM-ST...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230f3d91e3


----------



## randr21

rr77 said:


> Is this Balenciaga Bag authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Leather-Ba...WH_Handbags&hash=item2c5b9ed914#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Also any idea on Name / Color / Year of production?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
This is the Givenchy auth thread, not Balenciaga.



isabelmr said:


> I need helps on this bag,thans!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170618824309&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT


 
Not authentic



Helenxie said:


> Hi, I wanted to buy this bag but I am not sure if it is authentic please help!
> Thanks !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GUCCI-PELHAM-ST...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item230f3d91e3


 
This is the Givenchy auth thread, not Gucci.


----------



## skippydoo2010

please authenticate this bag for me, Thanks in advance!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270726367548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## skippydoo2010

PLS AUTHENTICATE http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTE...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62715bd9


----------



## Twinklette

Sorry this was late, but it's authentic.



skippydoo2010 said:


> please authenticate this bag for me, Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270726367548&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

I would need to see interior leather tag w/serial # on it - but this seems off to me regardless.



skippydoo2010 said:


> PLS AUTHENTICATE http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTE...129?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62715bd9


----------



## skippydoo2010

how about this, please authenticate for me,Thanks in advance!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Mediu...533?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item56435fba45


----------



## skippydoo2010

Twinklette said:


> I would need to see interior leather tag w/serial # on it - but this seems off to me regardless.


 
okay, got it, thanks for authenticating it anyway!


----------



## skippydoo2010

Twinklette said:


> Sorry this was late, but it's authentic.


 
it's okay, hehe i think it ended way too early though!


----------



## skippydoo2010

how about this, please authenticate for me,Thanks in advance!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Medium...item56435fba45


----------



## bogini

Hello ladies,
Can I get help with authenticating this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Black-giv...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f8b6f00


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic.



bogini said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can I get help with authenticating this one?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-Black-giv...592?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a0f8b6f00


----------



## duangjai_2102

Item Name : Givenchy Eclipse Black lambskin handbag Medium Hobo
Item Number : 200594588864
Seller ID : sinoustie
Link : http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Eclips...WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb45e84c0#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## impolitic

Hi!

Could you please help in authenticating this bag?  Thanks so much!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330550914952&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## lilbean

hi! can you please help me authenticate this bag? thanks in advance girls!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200595435566&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## lilbean

sorry- two more! 

1/ http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BLUE-L...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2db36132


2/ http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-GREEN-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2e43d13a


----------



## cheryl9878

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag.  Thanks so much.







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300545408751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## j'adore_richie

Could I get help with this one, please!

Item: AUTHENTIC NEW GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE BAG TOTE
Seller: lechicboutique3577
Item number: 330551712243
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-NEW-G...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cf66ad9f3

many thanks in advance!


----------



## j'adore_richie

And also with this one?

item: GIVENCHY BALL CHAIN NIGHTINGALE LARGE BLACK LEATHER BAG
seller: eriksemp
number: 160569767655
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160569767655&fromMakeTrack=true

TIA!!!


----------



## j'adore_richie

never mind, I believe both to be fake. The first has pictures of an ioffer listing and the second has stolen pictures from another ebay listing.


----------



## Naf14

please authenticate this bag for me, Thanks in advance!

This was from a auctionhouse here in the Netherlands. But i had my doubts, didn't buy it. 

The inside was black cotton. Hardware was gunmetal and the logos on the straps were not embossed but also from metal 

Is it possible that this is an old model?


----------



## Twinklette

sorry for late reply - I believe this to be authentic.



lilbean said:


> hi! can you please help me authenticate this bag? thanks in advance girls!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200595435566&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see many more pics - closeup of GG logo on handles, on hardware - interior leather tag front and back.



lilbean said:


> sorry- two more!
> 
> 1/ http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-BLUE-L...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2db36132
> 
> 
> 2/ http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-GREEN-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2e43d13a


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic.



cheryl9878 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag. Thanks so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300545408751&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Good detective work 



j'adore_richie said:


> never mind, I believe both to be fake. The first has pictures of an ioffer listing and the second has stolen pictures from another ebay listing.


----------



## Twinklette

Need way more pictures to tell unfortunately.  The gunmetal hardware is ok, and there are metal logos on some of the straps vs. embossing.



Naf14 said:


> please authenticate this bag for me, Thanks in advance!
> 
> This was from a auctionhouse here in the Netherlands. But i had my doubts, didn't buy it.
> 
> The inside was black cotton. Hardware was gunmetal and the logos on the straps were not embossed but also from metal
> 
> Is it possible that this is an old model?


----------



## impolitic

Hi!

Could you please authenticate this bag?  Many thanks in advance!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110674390955&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## SparkleSnow

Is this authentic please?  I really need to confirm and it was a deal off ebay thru paypal.  I tend to believe it's authentic as I had nightingales previously and this one seems high quality in leather, hardware,etc.  Also, will the handles wear as shown if handheld more frequently? Thank you for your help


----------



## SparkleSnow




----------



## Twinklette

^^^Authentic (was it on ebay at some point as I believe I authenticated it awhile back?)  Not sure why auth questioned, as embossed logos and hardware are spot on, serial# is legit, font on serial #tag and Givenchy leather logo tag on interior are spot on also.  Exterior leather also appears correct (this looks to be the slightly wrinkled version from a couple of years back, which also had the gunmetal hardware that this one has).  As for handle wear, if you handhold these type of purses for a significant time, the edging can wear off, but I think that just adds to the distressed look.  I wouldn't worry!  Seen MANY fake nightingales, but this is NOT one of them.


----------



## Twinklette

Auction ended but was AUTHENTIC.



impolitic said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag? Many thanks in advance!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110674390955&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## elinasofia

Hi!

Could I get some opinions about this:

item: Sac Givenchy Nightingale Noir Bag
seller: boyio
number: 250802187487
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250802187487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

TIA!


----------



## impolitic

Hi!

Thanks for authenticating the previous bag!  One more please!  Thanks again.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370501553931&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Twinklette

^^need to see serial # on leather tag but looks good.


----------



## Twinklette

Pictures aren't very clear but auction ended with no bids.



elinasofia said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could I get some opinions about this:
> 
> item: Sac Givenchy Nightingale Noir Bag
> seller: boyio
> number: 250802187487
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250802187487&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Cacciatrice

may you help me with this?

http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq249/laphelan/Givenchy Nightingale Bag/?start=all


----------



## azukal

hi, please help authenticate this bag

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...920428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_511wt_1141

tia


----------



## impolitic

Hi!
Could you please authenticate this bag?  Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290556851986&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Twinklette

Looks authentic but well used.



Cacciatrice said:


> may you help me with this?
> 
> http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq249/laphelan/Givenchy Nightingale Bag/?start=all


----------



## Twinklette

Auction ended, need many more pics to authenticate.



azukal said:


> hi, please help authenticate this bag
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI...920428&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_511wt_1141
> 
> tia


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic



impolitic said:


> hi!
> Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&item=290556851986&sspagename=strk:mewax:it


----------



## impolitic

Thank you!!!!


----------



## arli

Hello ladies,
could you please help me authenticate these? Thanks a lot in advance!

Title: Givenchy gold croc embossed sheepskin 'Melancholia' bag
Item number: 320687559610
Seller ID: lepleasant
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...559610&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_856wt_1139

Title: AUTH GIVENCHY STONE OFF WHITE IVORY PURSE TOTE HANDBAG
Item number: 390307436650
Seller ID: kreiss2
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...436650&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bluelans

wow very nice !


----------



## j'adore_richie

name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LAMBSKIN HANDBAG BAG
number: 360361246941
seller: coltsfan56
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e73440dd

name: Givenchy Large Pepe Pandora Black Messenger Bag Handbag
number: :	370503279763
seller:cashinyourcloset
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370503279763&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
I think this one's authentic but what's with the leather? Is it just really worn or is it made like this?

many thanks in advance


----------



## sap11375

Need help with this bag before I buy. Thanks in advance

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-NIGHTI...&ps=63&clkid=8667140740915637438#ht_500wt_922


----------



## sap11375

hi i asked the buyer for more pics, pls see attached


----------



## wateva

Please authenticate this Nightingale for me. Thank you very much.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Link: N/A
Photos:


----------



## Junkyardprinses

This is not a nightingale, but can anyone shed their light on this bag? Thank you very much! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180646077450&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## kdeek

Hi guys, found this bag. wondering if its fake and if you guys like it! Does anyone have a melancholia or have ever seen the bag in real life? I don't know what to dooooo HELP


----------



## kdeek

Hi guys, found this bag. wondering if its fake and if you guys like it! Does anyone have a melancholia or have ever seen the bag in real life? I don't know what to dooooo HELP


----------



## kimm1

does anyone know if this is fake? seller says that it is authentic but i saw this seller sell the same one prior on open bid.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...66231&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_6140wt_1016

its a really pretty color and i googled yellow nightingale but i don't see this yellow online.


----------



## kdeek

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-XL-WRI...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8c6f7d1


----------



## kdeek

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4c10398


----------



## kdeek

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200601043864&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## angy

Hello Ladies, I'm so excited I just saw the bag of my dreams a amazing Givenchy Melancholia, but I'm not sure it's authentic

can you please help me?


----------



## Kakou

Hey! I'm new on this forum and i would like to have ur opinion about this bag http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item4158faaae7#ht_500wt_1156

This is my dream to have a nightingale and i don't want to have a fake...Thank you a lot for your answer


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see inside leather tag with serial # on it, front and back.



Cacciatrice said:


> may you help me with this?
> 
> http://s452.photobucket.com/albums/qq249/laphelan/Givenchy Nightingale Bag/?start=all


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see inside leather tag w/serial #, front and back.



sap11375 said:


> hi i asked the buyer for more pics, pls see attached


----------



## Twinklette

Need clear pic of serial #.



wateva said:


> Please authenticate this Nightingale for me. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Link: N/A
> Photos:


----------



## Twinklette

Looks good.



kdeek said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-XL-WRI...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b8c6f7d1


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see inside leather tag w/serial # but leaning toward authentic.



kdeek said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Medium...864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb4c10398


----------



## Twinklette

Don't know much about this style, but the markings/logos look correct.



angy said:


> Hello Ladies, I'm so excited I just saw the bag of my dreams a amazing Givenchy Melancholia, but I'm not sure it's authentic
> 
> can you please help me?


----------



## Twinklette

Need closeup pic of GG logo embossed on handles.



Kakou said:


> Hey! I'm new on this forum and i would like to have ur opinion about this bag http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item4158faaae7#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> This is my dream to have a nightingale and i don't want to have a fake...Thank you a lot for your answer


----------



## angy

Twinklette said:


> Don't know much about this style, but the markings/logos look correct.



Looks like this is a new model from summer collection 

Many many thanks for your help!!!!!


----------



## wateva

Twinklette said:


> Need clear pic of serial #.



Thanks Twinklette. Sorry that the serial # is so dark that it won't show on picture. Here is the # MA0906. It says Made in Italy on the other side. Please let me know if you still need pic, I will try again but afraid it wont show.

Do other details look correct to you? Thanks again and waiting for your opinion


----------



## MJbb

Hi I purchased this Nightingale recently online.  I am not familiar with Givenchy but I have a feeling this is a fake one. It also have a strong odor...  Can you please help?  thanks!


----------



## Teefx2

Do you guys think this one is authentic?
there are no serial numbers inside


----------



## Kakou

Twinklette said:


> Need closeup pic of GG logo embossed on handles.



Thank you so much for your answer I wrote to the seller and as soon as i have the pic, i sent it here. Thanks again


----------



## Jenn56

i found this Nightingale at TJMaxx and snapped it up. I didn't question  its authenticity until I found a swatch of leather in the pocket along  with the tag and info booklet. Is this normal? I've never seen a piece  of leather included with a bag before. Help!


----------



## bogini

Hello Ladies!  Newest find on e-bay.  Please help with authenticating.  Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...602?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa5cde22


----------



## j'adore_richie

Hi could I get help with this one, please

name:GIVENCHY Nightingale Bag
item: 320693390420
seller: mat(bigactive)
link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-Nigh...20?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aaad0cc54

I'm not an expert on Givenchy but somehow it doesn't look right to me???


----------



## Twinklette

Need to see serial # tag front and back.



j'adore_richie said:


> Hi could I get help with this one, please
> 
> name:GIVENCHY Nightingale Bag
> item: 320693390420
> seller: mat(bigactive)
> link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GIVENCHY-Nigh...20?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4aaad0cc54
> 
> I'm not an expert on Givenchy but somehow it doesn't look right to me???


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic.



bogini said:


> Hello Ladies! Newest find on e-bay. Please help with authenticating. Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...602?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa5cde22


----------



## Twinklette

Which TJX as some of them have high end clearance and WOW if that's the case, how much was it if you don't mind my asking?  I never have seen a leather swatch enclosed with any Nightingales...but can I see a picture of the full purse front and back, so I can check out the leather?  Does the shoulder strap have a zipper or not?



Jenn56 said:


> i found this Nightingale at TJMaxx and snapped it up. I didn't question its authenticity until I found a swatch of leather in the pocket along with the tag and info booklet. Is this normal? I've never seen a piece of leather included with a bag before. Help!


----------



## bogini

Twinklette said:


> Authentic.


Thank you!


----------



## bogini

bogini said:


> Thank you!


How about his one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...083729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_715wt_1141


----------



## Twinklette

fake.



bogini said:


> How about his one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...083729&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_715wt_1141


----------



## Twinklette

Please send me the ebay link/link to where you bought it?  I'm having my doubts.



MJbb said:


> Hi I purchased this Nightingale recently online. I am not familiar with Givenchy but I have a feeling this is a fake one. It also have a strong odor... Can you please help? thanks!


----------



## Jenn56

Twinklette said:


> Which TJX as some of them have high end clearance and WOW if that's the case, how much was it if you don't mind my asking?  I never have seen a leather swatch enclosed with any Nightingales...but can I see a picture of the full purse front and back, so I can check out the leather?  Does the shoulder strap have a zipper or not?



I got it at the TJMaxx in Nashville, TN; Brentwood specifically. It's a Runway location. I paid $1099.99. Is that a good price? I don't follow Givenchy sales so I have nothing to compare it to (except retail!) They also had a nice Celine satchel, a few Fendis (logos galore), and a Prada or two. 

The shoulder strap has a zipper that goes down the center. Here are photos of the front and back. I used flash indoors because it's raining today 










Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## MJbb

Twinklette said:


> Please send me the ebay link/link to where you bought it? I'm having my doubts.


 
The link was sent through private message.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## j'adore_richie

Twinklette said:


> Need to see serial # tag front and back.



Thank you

I asked and they sent these. I hope they're clear enough. I've never seen a nightingale with this leather/hardware combo before. What are your feelings about it?


----------



## Twinklette

It looks good to me, not sure why they have the leather swatch with it - but maybe it was a sample?  Either way I wouldn't worry.  The Runway locations get some amazing items.  It's a good price considering retail now is about $1400 



Jenn56 said:


> I got it at the TJMaxx in Nashville, TN; Brentwood specifically. It's a Runway location. I paid $1099.99. Is that a good price? I don't follow Givenchy sales so I have nothing to compare it to (except retail!) They also had a nice Celine satchel, a few Fendis (logos galore), and a Prada or two.
> 
> The shoulder strap has a zipper that goes down the center. Here are photos of the front and back. I used flash indoors because it's raining today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all of your help!!


----------



## Twinklette

I still can't see the # on the leather tag clearly enough , sorry!  That leather/metal combo is fine, the leather quality looks good - if I could see that #that would help a lot - 



j'adore_richie said:


> Thank you
> 
> I asked and they sent these. I hope they're clear enough. I've never seen a nightingale with this leather/hardware combo before. What are your feelings about it?


----------



## Jenn56

Twinklette said:


> It looks good to me, not sure why they have the leather swatch with it - but maybe it was a sample?  Either way I wouldn't worry.  The Runway locations get some amazing items.  It's a good price considering retail now is about $1400



I know, I was really surprised to see it there! Thanks for lending your expertise!


----------



## arli

Hi Twinklette,
could you please help me with these two? Thanks so much!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6df36c3#ht_815wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200603299202#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Twinklette

AUTHENTIC 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6df36c3#ht_815wt_1139

Need many more photos of this one to confirm anything....serial # tag from and back, hardware on logos closeup....shoulder strap.  Pictures aren't clear or closeup enough.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200603299202#ht_500wt_1156




arli said:


> Hi Twinklette,
> could you please help me with these two? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6df36c3#ht_815wt_1139
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200603299202#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## j'adore_richie

Twinklette said:


> I still can't see the # on the leather tag clearly enough , sorry!  That leather/metal combo is fine, the leather quality looks good - if I could see that #that would help a lot -



Thank you so much for your help so far 
I've asked for clearer pics but they told me that the number is MA0079


----------



## arli

Twinklette said:


> AUTHENTIC
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item43a6df36c3#ht_815wt_1139
> 
> Need many more photos of this one to confirm anything....serial # tag from and back, hardware on logos closeup....shoulder strap.  Pictures aren't clear or closeup enough.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200603299202#ht_500wt_1156



YAY for the first one! Thank you so much for your expert opinion! I've already asked the seller for better pictures of the Givenchy hallmarks. Hopfully, I'll be able to post them soon! Thanks again, Twinklette!


----------



## arli

arli said:


> YAY for the first one! Thank you so much for your expert opinion! I've already asked the seller for better pictures of the Givenchy hallmarks. Hopfully, I'll be able to post them soon! Thanks again, Twinklette!




So here are the additional pictures the seller sent me. Hope this helps you authenticate this bag, Twinklette! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## 12345vana

arli said:


> So here are the additional pictures the seller sent me. Hope this helps you authenticate this bag, Twinklette! Thanks a bunch!


Hi Twinklette, can you help me with this one ? thanks 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb7b415ca


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi, please help me authenticate this givenchy bag:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-G...143?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159508bd7

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

arli said:


> So here are the additional pictures the seller sent me. Hope this helps you authenticate this bag, Twinklette! Thanks a bunch!


 
authentic



12345vana said:


> Hi Twinklette, can you help me with this one ? thanks
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb7b415ca


 
not enough closeups, but I wouldn't bid on this based on what I see so far.



skippydoo2010 said:


> hi, please help me authenticate this givenchy bag:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-G...143?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4159508bd7
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
also not enough closeups, I wouldn't bid either.


----------



## arli

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks a lot, randr21! unfortunately, the bidding has ended so I wasn't able to make a bid.


----------



## Leefi

could you help me with this auction? thanks!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tasche-Givenchy-...248402?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2eb4f1e952


----------



## skippydoo2010

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> not enough closeups, but I wouldn't bid on this based on what I see so far.
> 
> 
> 
> also not enough closeups, I wouldn't bid either.


thanks, im glad i didn't... guess what, i emailed the seller and she hasn't replied yet, that for me is smart enough not to bid too.


----------



## 12345vana

thanks Twinklette , may you help me with another one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-M...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa68f996
thanks in advance


----------



## Twinklette

Fake.



Leefi said:


> could you help me with this auction? thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tasche-Givenchy-...248402?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2eb4f1e952


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic.



12345vana said:


> thanks Twinklette , may you help me with another one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-M...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa68f996
> thanks in advance


----------



## ladybaby78

authentic?


----------



## ladybaby78

more pics..


please authenticate.  thanks!


----------



## ladybaby78

also this bag has Italy on the zipper but hungary on the "Made in Hungary" tag...=/


----------



## frenchiefan

Jenn56 said:


> i found this Nightingale at TJMaxx and snapped it up. I didn't question its authenticity until I found a swatch of leather in the pocket along with the tag and info booklet. Is this normal? I've never seen a piece of leather included with a bag before. Help!


 
My direct from NM Nightingale had the leather swatch!


----------



## ryanne

hi girls! i'm new here and i need your help. i just got a nightingale from the givenchy store and although i'm pretty sure they can't sell fakes, i'm quite doubtful since the GG logo on the hardware for the shoulder strap isn't that clear (a bit faded on top side).. do you think i got duped? thanks in advance


----------



## Aluxe

Well, if you got it from the store, then the possibility of it being fake are low but not improbable. Someone could have 'returned' a lemon. That being said, the hardware might just have rubbed up against something or the bag was placed in the sun at a window, or if it was a returned (authentic) item...

You might want to have them exchange it for a perfect nightingale if this issue bothers you.

Good luck.


----------



## escstlu

Hi all, just wanted to get your thoughts before I post pics, walked into my TJMaxx runway and a givenchy pandora small black distressed was staring me in the face! I bought it, knowing I could return, any chance it's not real? Thanks!


----------



## Aluxe

Someone else recently bought a nightingale at a TJMaxx Runway. Clearly they got Givenchy items. I say submit pics to the authentication thread and see what others think. Good luck.


----------



## ryanne

here's the bag i got from the store.. please help me authenticate it.. it's not the latest model but it's still gorgeous.. check the hardware, it seems off.. thanks!!

btw, thanks Aluxe! =)


----------



## Aluxe

ryanne said:


> here's the bag i got from the store.. please help me authenticate it.. it's not the latest model but it's still gorgeous.. check the hardware, it seems off.. thanks!!
> 
> btw, thanks Aluxe! =)



Hey Ryanne, wait a bit for Twinklette to authenticate this for you, she's very good. But being that you got it from Givenchy itself, I'd bet the odds are in your favor.


----------



## ladybaby78

hi can someone reply to my post 1703, 1704, 1705?  many thanks


----------



## escstlu

here are the pictures, would appreciate any help!


----------



## Twinklette

fake



Leefi said:


> could you help me with this auction? thanks!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Tasche-Givenchy-...248402?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item2eb4f1e952


----------



## Twinklette

authentic



12345vana said:


> thanks Twinklette , may you help me with another one
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-M...062?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45fa68f996
> thanks in advance


----------



## Twinklette

I'm not familiar with this style - maybe radr21 can give you a hande with it?  so sorry.



ladybaby78 said:


> authentic?


----------



## Twinklette

Can you photograph the hardware engraving dead on please?  It's hard to see at that angle.  Everything else looks good though 



ryanne said:


> here's the bag i got from the store.. please help me authenticate it.. it's not the latest model but it's still gorgeous.. check the hardware, it seems off.. thanks!!
> 
> btw, thanks Aluxe! =)


----------



## hansyu

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-pandor...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a660e9a3f#shId

this?


----------



## joanieflc

Can anyone give me info on this purse  thanks joanie


----------



## Twinklette

this is in the wrong forum - you have to post in Chanel?



joanieflc said:


> Can anyone give me info on this purse thanks joanie


----------



## Twinklette

need many more photos.



hansyu said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-pandor...t=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a660e9a3f#shId
> 
> this?


----------



## escstlu

escstlu said:


> here are the pictures, would appreciate any help!


Are these enough or do you need others?
Thanks so much!


----------



## bagmaster

ladybaby78 said:


> authentic?


The reason the hardware says "Italy" is because that's where it's manufactured. The actual bag was assembled in Hungary, hence the label. This bag is the Tinhan which launched fall 09', and is still being made. The leather is silky lamb skin, which they use often. I can't be 100% sure without touching it, however, I believe it's authentic.


----------



## ryanne

Thanks Twinklette! Here's the closest pic i can get of the hardware... I went back to the store and checked.. 2 other bags were exactly the same! 



Twinklette said:


> Can you photograph the hardware engraving dead on please?  It's hard to see at that angle.  Everything else looks good though


----------



## randr21

ladybaby78 said:


> hi can someone reply to my post 1703, 1704, 1705?  many thanks


 
do you have possession of this bag already or are the pics from a seller?  if so, pls provide the listing.


----------



## zewolf

hi, my first every post here. 
could someone please authenticate this Givenchy MELANCHOLIA bag for me?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....33246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2784wt_1081
ebay item 250822133246
seller 22violet

The seller's got some awesome stuff but i just want to be certain. Thanks!!


----------



## jennifergunawan

MJbb said:


> Hi I purchased this Nightingale recently online.  I am not familiar with Givenchy but I have a feeling this is a fake one. It also have a strong odor...  Can you please help?  thanks!


Hi Mjbb,

I also recently purchased the same exact bag from ebay. Did twinkelette authencitate it? I am also worried about mine- it also has a strong odor...

Thank you!


----------



## bagmaster

zewolf said:


> hi, my first every post here.
> could someone please authenticate this Givenchy MELANCHOLIA bag for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....33246&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2784wt_1081
> ebay item 250822133246
> seller 22violet
> 
> The seller's got some awesome stuff but i just want to be certain. Thanks!!


Zewolf. The bag is authentic. However, it's cut leather and not croc. The skin doesn't wear very well and the chain frequently breaks. They no longer make the bag because of all the problems. While it's a super hot bag, the shelf life is short.


----------



## bagmaster

jennifergunawan said:


> Hi Mjbb,
> 
> I also recently purchased the same exact bag from ebay. Did twinkelette authencitate it? I am also worried about mine- it also has a strong odor...
> 
> Thank you!


Hey Mjbb and jennifer. The bag is fake. This ball chain Nightingale is very specific. The leather on the one in your pictures is too smooth.


----------



## jennifergunawan

Dear Bagmaster, 

Thank you so much for your help! wow- i never even realized that the authentic ball chain's leather is textured!

Thank you!


----------



## jennifergunawan

Dear Bagmaster, 

Thank you so much for your help! wow- i never even realized that the authentic ball chain's leather is textured!

Thank you!


----------



## bagmaster

jennifergunawan said:


> Dear Bagmaster,
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! wow- i never even realized that the authentic ball chain's leather is textured!
> 
> Thank you!


Your welcome. It's only slightly textured. It's just not the silky or papier leather that the picture is trying to portray.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Could you please authenticate this Nightingale fpr me:


----------



## randr21

Cacciatrice said:


> Could you please authenticate this Nightingale fpr me:


 
fake


----------



## Cacciatrice

randr21 said:


> fake



thanks


----------



## zewolf

bagmaster said:


> Zewolf. The bag is authentic. However, it's cut leather and not croc. The skin doesn't wear very well and the chain frequently breaks. They no longer make the bag because of all the problems. While it's a super hot bag, the shelf life is short.



Thank you bagmaster! I missed out on the buy-it-now. Having taking into account your opinions i don't miss it too much.


----------



## AMH_11

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


----------



## bagmaster

AMH_11 said:


> http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


This Givenchy Pandora is legit. It's in the "pepe" leather, which is a lamb skin. Great bag! However, you may have a problem with this leather changing color. you should already see a difference from the color of the bag to the color of the leather under the outside flap pocket.


----------



## AMH_11

Thanks, bagmaster.


----------



## AMH_11

Thanks.


----------



## clocloo

Can you please help me authenticate this handbag....

Thank you

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/clo_cloo/items/Authentic__Louis_Vuitton_Speedy_25


----------



## randr21

clocloo said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this handbag....
> 
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/clo_cloo/items/Authentic__Louis_Vuitton_Speedy_25


 
wrong thread, this is givenchy auth.


----------



## nielnielniel

bagmaster said:


> This Givenchy Pandora is legit. It's in the "pepe" leather, which is a lamb skin. Great bag! However, you may have a problem with this leather changing color. you should already see a difference from the color of the bag to the color of the leather under the outside flap pocket.




also read carefully...it has missing strap or something...or was it the other pandora that is being sold by the same seller


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name: Givenchy George V
item number:200610330274
seller:jireh137
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200610330274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
please authenticate this bag and do you think in your opinion that this bag is worth it? no form whatsoever. thanks in advance!


----------



## bagmaster

skippydoo2010 said:


> item name: Givenchy George V
> item number:200610330274
> seller:jireh137
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200610330274&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> please authenticate this bag and do you think in your opinion that this bag is worth it? no form whatsoever. thanks in advance!


Hi Skippy, It's legit and a good value at $499. While the ostrich is fake, it's a decent one. They filled the quill follicles with silicone, which will keep them from deflating over time.


----------



## skippydoo2010

bagmaster said:


> Hi Skippy, It's legit and a good value at $499. While the ostrich is fake, it's a decent one. They filled the quill follicles with silicone, which will keep them from deflating over time.


 
oh, okay, thanks for the bag expertise!


----------



## Aluxe

Hey ladies and gents, please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. TIA!!






















Edited to add the following picture for authenticating


----------



## Aluxe

removed


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> Hey ladies and gents, please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add the following picture for authenticating


 
authentic


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks so much!


----------



## j'adore_richie

Could I get help with this one please, I know it's not a nightingale but do the details look OK? Is it just me or does the Givenchy leather tag look funny?

name: Authentic Givenchy Bag with GHW -- Huge!
seller: bam526 
number: 220792244497
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33683e4911

thanks so much!


----------



## eliza

Hello! Can I get some help to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? It's the large size. The seller says there is a serial code tag, but couldn't find a Made in Italy tag? Where would it be?


----------



## eliza

And here are a few more photos:


----------



## randr21

eliza said:


> And here are a few more photos:



not authentic


----------



## eliza

^ thank you!


----------



## randr21

j'adore_richie said:


> Could I get help with this one please, I know it's not a nightingale but do the details look OK? Is it just me or does the Givenchy leather tag look funny?
> 
> name: Authentic Givenchy Bag with GHW -- Huge!
> seller: bam526
> number: 220792244497
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...497?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33683e4911
> 
> thanks so much!


 
pics are not super clear, but from what I can make out, no glaring mistakes.  seller seems solid too, and the other givenchy bag listed is auth.


----------



## bellaetoile

auth large lambskin leather givenchy nightingale red
seller: 2earthangels06 
item #: 370515117632
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370515117632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

givenchy nightingale handbag
seller: adri8485
item #: 170648883652
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170648883652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:Givenchy Nightingale Large Handbag
item number:200614031806
seller:ronofchicago
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb58731be
comments:
please authenticate this bag, Thanks in advance!


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:Authentic New GIVENCHY "Nightingale" Bag (Lrg. Blk)
item number:140558230826
seller:magnetic_kim
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-New-G...826?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b9ec652a
comments:is this real?


----------



## Kakou

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c3725d3#ht_505wt_1139

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item33684fe2fc#ht_500wt_1156

Finally i found  Nightingale for less than $500!!Can you guys tell me please please asap if they are authentic...!


----------



## zewolf

Please authenticate this melancholia - 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792792523#ht_500wt_1156
Thanks!! xx


----------



## randr21

bellaetoile said:


> auth large lambskin leather givenchy nightingale red
> seller: 2earthangels06
> item #: 370515117632
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370515117632&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> givenchy nightingale handbag
> seller: adri8485
> item #: 170648883652
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170648883652&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
1. not enough pics, but from what I've seen, not looking good
2. 1 pic is not enough, esp if it's not a detail shot



skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:Givenchy Nightingale Large Handbag
> item number:200614031806
> seller:ronofchicago
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb58731be
> comments:
> please authenticate this bag, Thanks in advance!


 
not enough pics, so far, not promising




Kakou said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1c3725d3#ht_505wt_1139
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-Nighti...WH_Handbags&hash=item33684fe2fc#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Finally i found  Nightingale for less than $500!!Can you guys tell me please please asap if they are authentic...!


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

zewolf said:


> Please authenticate this melancholia -
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260792792523#ht_500wt_1156
> Thanks!! xx


 
since when does bloomies in nyc sell givenchy bags?  hmmm
anyways, the pics so far look ok.  ask for shot of inside "givenchy" label (straight on and macro), and also shots of the serial / made in italy tags


----------



## eliza

This Nightingale: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180674525625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## randr21

eliza said:


> This Nightingale: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180674525625&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
not authentic


----------



## Kakou

thank you for the answer


----------



## Highendfashion

It's real


----------



## Nightowl

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6941441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_716wt_922


Hi this auction is ending soon and I was wondering if this nightingale is real.  The pictures of the serial number is blurry but she sent me an email and it's MA0019
Thanks in advance!


----------



## wc39

item name: Designer Givenchy Nightingale Leather Hand Bag Olsen
item number: 190542109111
seller: cleanncrisp
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Designer-Givench...gs_Handbags&hash=item2c5d31d9b7#ht_655wt_1141

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Nightowl said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6941441&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_716wt_922
> 
> 
> Hi this auction is ending soon and I was wondering if this nightingale is real.  The pictures of the serial number is blurry but she sent me an email and it's MA0019
> Thanks in advance!


 
authentic



wc39 said:


> item name: Designer Givenchy Nightingale Leather Hand Bag Olsen
> item number: 190542109111
> seller: cleanncrisp
> link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/Designer-Givench...gs_Handbags&hash=item2c5d31d9b7#ht_655wt_1141
> 
> Thank you!


 
bad fake


----------



## jlm08

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale.  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-NIGHTI...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1137c40a


----------



## ermen

how do u tell it's real?


----------



## randr21

jlm08 said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Nightingale.  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Givenchy-NIGHTI...770?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1137c40a


 
authentic



ermen said:


> how do u tell it's real?


 
Prefer the counterfeiters not know, but there are some obvious signs if you look at a real one vs a fake one.


----------



## skippydoo2010

is this real?
http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabbe9385


----------



## randr21

skippydoo2010 said:


> is this real?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Nighti...445?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aabbe9385


 
not enough pics or closeups


----------



## SkyBlueDay

Hi, I'm a Givenchy virgin, and am wondering please if you could confirm for me if the 2011 Antigona Medium in Orange has the following:
(1) one large, main zipper inner section made of black cloth inside, AND 
(2) two elasticised inner pockets that are on the opposite side of where the inner zippered cloth compartment is placed?

The two inner elasticised cloth pockets are as follows: one is about the size of a small mobile phone, the other a little wider - but same height as the elasticised "mobile" pocket.

I'm about to purchase one from a consignment store, but can't get photos of the required Givenchy hallmarks on this near-new Medium Antigona, as the shop owner is a good friend of the seller and is sure the item is 100% authentic, and I feel strongly that I'll offend her by insisting on taking a photo of the bags's innards.

TIA!


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi can you please authenticate?  many thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ac6a23c


----------



## JadedGivenchy

SkyBlueDay said:


> Hi, I'm a Givenchy virgin, and am wondering please if you could confirm for me if the 2011 Antigona Medium in Orange has the following:
> (1) one large, main zipper inner section made of black cloth inside, AND
> (2) two elasticised inner pockets that are on the opposite side of where the inner zippered cloth compartment is placed?
> 
> The two inner elasticised cloth pockets are as follows: one is about the size of a small mobile phone, the other a little wider - but same height as the elasticised "mobile" pocket.
> 
> I'm about to purchase one from a consignment store, but can't get photos of the required Givenchy hallmarks on this near-new Medium Antigona, as the shop owner is a good friend of the seller and is sure the item is 100% authentic, and I feel strongly that I'll offend her by insisting on taking a photo of the bags's innards.
> 
> TIA!


yes, it has one inside zipper pocket, and two elastic pockets. you will also find a tag with a serial number deep inside.


----------



## SkyBlueDay

^^^ Thank you so much, JadedGivenchy


----------



## randr21

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate?  many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ac6a23c


 
looks good so far, any pics of the serial number tag?


----------



## shelly82

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate?  many thanks
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Given...340?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ac6a23c


I can tell you positively that is not the "pepe" leather. I'd pass.


----------



## dorasonia

Please help authenticate this nightingale:
Name: Givenchy Nightingale
 Bought from local reseller



























Thanks in Advance


----------



## rito511

Please help 

item name: Givenchy Pandora
item number: 300567871260
seller: limeberries
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300567871260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I got couple extra pictures but I dont know how to attach pictures in the forum. I kinda doubt it is authentic because on the leather brand inside the bag has one gold stud on the upper left. Let me know if some givenchy bags are like that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

shelly82 said:


> I can tell you positively that is not the "pepe" leather. I'd pass.


 
true, but sometimes, sellers arent always familiar with every single designer bag's leather style name.  I wouldn't discount it just b/c of misinformation.  Just ask the seller if how he got the pepe reference.



dorasonia said:


> Please help authenticate this nightingale:
> Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Bought from local reseller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance


 
tough call since the wrinkled black patent leather is making it kind of difficult to tell on the handle logo.  can you take another close-up pic of the logo on the strap hw, and of the leather zippers ?  also, since you have the bag, how does the leather feel?



rito511 said:


> Please help
> 
> item name: Givenchy Pandora
> item number: 300567871260
> seller: limeberries
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300567871260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> I got couple extra pictures but I dont know how to attach pictures in the forum. I kinda doubt it is authentic because on the leather brand inside the bag has one gold stud on the upper left. Let me know if some givenchy bags are like that. Thanks in advance!


 
only 3 far away pics out of actual bag out of 12?  not enough to authenticate.


----------



## rito511

randr21 said:


> true, but sometimes, sellers arent always familiar with every single designer bag's leather style name. I wouldn't discount it just b/c of misinformation. Just ask the seller if how he got the pepe reference.
> 
> 
> 
> tough call since the wrinkled black patent leather is making it kind of difficult to tell on the handle logo. can you take another close-up pic of the logo on the strap hw, and of the leather zippers ? also, since you have the bag, how does the leather feel?
> 
> 
> 
> only 3 far away pics out of actual bag out of 12? not enough to authenticate.


 
Here are more pictures that were sent to my email. Please see the leather brand label inside the bag, there is gold stud on the upper left, is it redflag? Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## dorasonia

Here are more pictures :






















I'm not very familiar with the patent leather but it does feel soft and I'm able to feel the texture on the leather. Hope this help..

Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

rito511 said:


> Here are more pictures that were sent to my email. Please see the leather brand label inside the bag, there is gold stud on the upper left, is it redflag? Your help is much appreciated.


 
can seller provide a much closer pic of the inner "givenchy" label, as well as the serial # tag?  the leather looks good so far.



dorasonia said:


> Here are more pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not very familiar with the patent leather but it does feel soft and I'm able to feel the texture on the leather. Hope this help..
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
i'm glad you said the leather feels soft, b/c it should be soft and flexible.  the new pics provided show auth imo.  congrats.


----------



## dorasonia

THanks so much for ur help)


----------



## rito511

randr21 said:


> can seller provide a much closer pic of the inner "givenchy" label, as well as the serial # tag?  the leather looks good so far.
> 
> Here are the inside leather label. It is "Made in Italy EF0510". If you dont mind I asking again... it is normal to have the gold stud on the "givenchy" label? Thanks again


----------



## hotsexylingerie

amiekbs8 said:


> You know what, I'm always uneasy when the seller won't type the full 'Authentic.' It's been my experience that the ones I always question authenticity for always type 'Auth.' I don't know how prevalent the counterfeiting of this bag is, though.



It's absolutely right. "Auth" may not representative authentic, which could be one of excuse of the sellers.


----------



## ozgaz24

Hi, my Nightingale just arrived, it seems good but I just want to get it checked on here. Thanks in advance


----------



## XXAL

Hello, this would be my first time buying a Givenchy bag.. I fell in love with the antigona duffle in beige/brown. However, the antigona duffle that is offerent around LA is the one in black! I found this site that ships internationally.. do you guys know if this website is legit?

http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/antigona-bag.html?quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=328034597

or do you know if there is anywhere else that I could get that bag? I would love to see it in person first.. thank you in advance! -Annie


----------



## randr21

rito511 said:


> randr21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can seller provide a much closer pic of the inner "givenchy" label, as well as the serial # tag?  the leather looks good so far.
> 
> Here are the inside leather label. It is "Made in Italy EF0510". If you dont mind I asking again... it is normal to have the gold stud on the "givenchy" label? Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg I totally missed your gold stud question.  short answer is no, that's not common at all, but then again, the pics provided have not raised any flags for me.  maybe someone else can chime in here.  or else, the seller seems to be legit since he's been on ebay since 2003 and has had all positive feedback.  you may want to voice your concern and ask if  he can provide you any add'l info about that stud.
> 
> 
> 
> ozgaz24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my Nightingale just arrived, it seems good but I just want to get it checked on here. Thanks in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> XXAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this would be my first time buying a Givenchy bag.. I fell in love with the antigona duffle in beige/brown. However, the antigona duffle that is offerent around LA is the one in black! I found this site that ships internationally.. do you guys know if this website is legit?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/us_en/antigona-bag.html?quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=328034597
> 
> or do you know if there is anywhere else that I could get that bag? I would love to see it in person first.. thank you in advance! -Annie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this site is legit.  you can do a search on tpf for feedback.  as for where else you can get the brown, doesn't barneys ny carry a khaki one?
Click to expand...


----------



## pmin317

I'm sorry but is a fake, contact ebay and make sure they give you a refund!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^which one?


----------



## rito511

pmin317 said:


> I'm sorry but is a fake, contact ebay and make sure they give you a refund!


 
Which bag are you referring to?


----------



## riiella

hi can someone pls help to authenticate this melancholia?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=OtPdxOSDf%2FjVNrICgfdyZYZoMgo%3D&viewitem=

seller:bagladydallas

the bag did NOT have one of those small leather tags stating the "made in italy" bit and the serial number. 

thanks


----------



## randr21

riiella said:


> hi can someone pls help to authenticate this melancholia?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...si=OtPdxOSDf%2FjVNrICgfdyZYZoMgo%3D&viewitem=
> 
> seller:bagladydallas
> 
> the bag did NOT have one of those small leather tags stating the "made in italy" bit and the serial number.
> 
> thanks


 
listing is over


----------



## riiella

randr21 said:


> listing is over



Yes but I bought the bag from seller eventually n just wanted to make sure it is authentic. Thanks for your help


----------



## randr21

riiella said:


> Yes but I bought the bag from seller eventually n just wanted to make sure it is authentic. Thanks for your help



i'm pretty comfortable with what was shown in the pics, and the seller's overall history and feedback.  however, i have not encountered any current givenchy bags without a serial tag, but then again, i dont own a melancholia. maybe someone else can chime in here.  otherwise, when you receive the bag, you should be able to tell once you touch the leather, look at the stitching and hardware to make the call.


----------



## arli

Hello Givenchy experts,

I am in love with a Givenchy Nightingale that used to be on Ebay. I missed the bidding but the seller has offered to sell it to me. I am unsure whether it's an authentic Nightingale. The hallmarks seem ok to. However, I have never seen this version before, so I guess it is rare? Seller says, it was bought in Spring 2010. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## arli

Here's one more:


----------



## randr21

arli said:


> Here's one more:



i have seen this style of nightingale before and it's authentic.


----------



## arli

randr21 said:


> i have seen this style of nightingale before and it's authentic.



Thanks a lot for your help, Randr21! I feel confident about buying this Nightingale now. So happy!  Have been pondering this one for ages!


----------



## heather0416

Hi-this listing ended but i was offered a second chance to buy. What do you think, authentic or fake? I read a little while back on the thread that the ball chain nightingale should have pebbled leather....so i need someone's expert opinion. 
Thanks!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...848379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Also, the seller confirmed that they made an error with the size of the bag It's approx 18x12


----------



## milda0304p

Dear All,

I am new on Purse Forum, but I have an issue with ebay, because I bought Givenchy Nightingale and it was fake. Now I need to get this bag authenticated by the 3rd party. Does anyone know where could I have it done?? Fake Spotters don't do that for Givenchy. Please help me, I am not going to give $1000 away!!!!
Dear randr21 I am really impressed with your ability to spot fake Givenchy, maybe you could help me?? I tried contacting you on Purse Forum, but I couldn't find the way how to do that. 
My email address is milda.paliulyte@gmail.com

I am left with 4 days to get the proof of the bag being unauthentic...

Thank you everyone

Milda Paliulyte


----------



## Aluxe

milda0304p said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new on Purse Forum, but I have an issue with ebay, because I bought Givenchy Nightingale and it was fake. Now I need to get this bag authenticated by the 3rd party. Does anyone know where could I have it done?? Fake Spotters don't do that for Givenchy. Please help me, I am not going to give $1000 away!!!!
> Dear randr21 I am really impressed with your ability to spot fake Givenchy, maybe you could help me?? I tried contacting you on Purse Forum, but I couldn't find the way how to do that.
> My email address is milda.paliulyte@gmail.com
> 
> I am left with 4 days to get the proof of the bag being unauthentic...
> 
> Thank you everyone
> 
> Milda Paliulyte




Ouch...

Until some of the other ladies chime in with useful advice, I suggest you contact Mypoupette.com. They seem to be reliable authenticators. Whether they can authenticate Givenchy bags is a whole other issue. 

You might also want to upload pics of your purchase, assuming you can do that what with you being new to the forum. If you can, I'm sure many of the ladies who frequent this thread will give you additional tips.

Best of luck and just for curiosity's sake, could you share a link to the bag you are contesting?

Good luck!


----------



## Aluxe

heather0416 said:


> Hi-this listing ended but i was offered a second chance to buy. What do you think, authentic or fake? I read a little while back on the thread that the ball chain nightingale should have pebbled leather....so i need someone's expert opinion.
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...848379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Also, the seller confirmed that they made an error with the size of the bag It's approx 18x12



Before the other ladies get back to you about this bag, you may want to ask the seller for pictures of the code within the bag and the Givenchy leather tag on the zippered inner pocket. That will help the ladies do as thorough a job as possible in helping you.

I've got my doubts about this one but just be patient, get dome more pics and someone with more experience will help you out.

Good luck


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hello, it's my first time buying a Givenchy bag.. I totally in love with the PANDORA TEXTURE BAG in beige. Do you guys know if this website is legit?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion/Womens-Sale/givenchy-GIV-Z-11E5250003-bags-SAND/47727

I did search the posts about the web here, however, they just say their service/ experience, didn't say anything about the authenticity. 

Please help ladies!!


----------



## heather0416

Aluxe said:


> Before the other ladies get back to you about this bag, you may want to ask the seller for pictures of the code within the bag and the Givenchy leather tag on the zippered inner pocket. That will help the ladies do as thorough a job as possible in helping you.
> 
> I've got my doubts about this one but just be patient, get dome more pics and someone with more experience will help you out.
> 
> Good luck


 

Here are the pics...what do you think???


----------



## Aluxe

heather0416 said:


> Here are the pics...what do you think???



I really think you should wait for someone with more experience to chime in. 

The additional pics you shared look ok to me even though I was initially unsure, but please wait on the other ladies.  I'm sure Randr21, Twinklette or someone else will give you some assistance once they can. They have helped me in the past in purchasing and have helped many others stay out of trouble. 

Just don't rush to buy a bag without advice of the authenticating forum. It is always better to be safe than sorry.

Again, good luck.


----------



## randr21

heather0416 said:


> Hi-this listing ended but i was offered a second chance to buy. What do you think, authentic or fake? I read a little while back on the thread that the ball chain nightingale should have pebbled leather....so i need someone's expert opinion.
> Thanks!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...848379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Also, the seller confirmed that they made an error with the size of the bag It's approx 18x12


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

milda0304p said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am new on Purse Forum, but I have an issue with ebay, because I bought Givenchy Nightingale and it was fake. Now I need to get this bag authenticated by the 3rd party. Does anyone know where could I have it done?? Fake Spotters don't do that for Givenchy. Please help me, I am not going to give $1000 away!!!!
> Dear randr21 I am really impressed with your ability to spot fake Givenchy, maybe you could help me?? I tried contacting you on Purse Forum, but I couldn't find the way how to do that.
> My email address is milda.paliulyte@gmail.com
> 
> I am left with 4 days to get the proof of the bag being unauthentic...
> 
> Thank you everyone
> 
> Milda Paliulyte


 
Sorry I took so long to get back to you...but always try to get some kind of authentication done before bidding on ebay auctions!  Saves so much headache and heartache down the road.  Since the damage is done, you might want to ask the ladies on the ebay forum for more advice in how best to deal with ebay with this, as they've got tons of expert advice.  Definitely reach out to them ASAP.  Here's a thread I found for you with some authenticating services.  You'll have to check about whether or not they can do Givenchy tho.  good luck. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...r-pp-and-ebay-claims-634617.html#post16908465


----------



## randr21

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hello, it's my first time buying a Givenchy bag.. I totally in love with the PANDORA TEXTURE BAG in beige. Do you guys know if this website is legit?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ale/givenchy-GIV-Z-11E5250003-bags-SAND/47727
> 
> I did search the posts about the web here, however, they just say their service/ experience, didn't say anything about the authenticity.
> 
> Please help ladies!!


 
They do sell authentic merch, and their return policy seems to be pretty good.


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

randr21 said:


> They do sell authentic merch, and their return policy seems to be pretty good.



Cheers~!


----------



## hikroo

Pleasseee guysss help me out!!!

Is this red givency nightgale a real one? I never had a Givency before so i need you're help!

http://sieraden-tassen-uiterlijk.ma...1LcSbqWOR+UW6vCSZLchtBVW43aqi98Pmwgdxw==&df=1


----------



## randr21

hikroo said:


> Pleasseee guysss help me out!!!
> 
> Is this red givency nightgale a real one? I never had a Givency before so i need you're help!
> 
> http://sieraden-tassen-uiterlijk.ma...1LcSbqWOR+UW6vCSZLchtBVW43aqi98Pmwgdxw==&df=1


 
bad fake


----------



## Ilovemiau

This bag is a Fake!!!


----------



## kitkathiro

hi i found this on ebay,givenchy nightingale, could u please authenticate whether its authentic or original,appreciate it,thankyou 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...18843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1050wt_1141


----------



## serenityneow

http://cgi.ebay.at/Givenchy-High-Qu...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item25649b184f

I bought this in a moment of weakness and now I'm not so sure . . . The price is probably too good to be true, and the attached tag says NORTH/SOUTH TOTE 00A 39 5166 08 80.  I can't find such a Givenchy style anywhere.  

What are some tell-tale signs for Givenchys?  Is there a specific inside tag etc.  Does the inside tag in the 5th picture look right?

Thanks!


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



kitkathiro said:


> hi i found this on ebay,givenchy nightingale, could u please authenticate whether its authentic or original,appreciate it,thankyou
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...18843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1050wt_1141


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate , TIA!!

Item name:  Auth Givenchy Nightingale large black Leather satchel
Item #: 280706397556
Seller: starbuxgurl
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Givenchy-N...556?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415b67b574


Item name:  Auth Red Lambskin Givenchy Nightingale handbag 
Item #: 110711548107
Seller: sweetnsowr
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Red-Lambsk...107?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c6ec28cb


----------



## ceces

hi guys can you help me to authenticate this givenchy nightingale bag cz the seller said that this thing comes in bag only as the dustbag and other authenticity things have gone lost.

here are the pix :

































thanks in advance guys for helping me : )


----------



## ceces

ceces said:


> hi guys can you help me to authenticate this givenchy nightingale bag cz the seller said that this thing comes in bag only as the dustbag and other authenticity things have gone lost.
> 
> here are the pix :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks in advance guys for helping me : )



oh i forgot to add,it's in distressed leather that some say no zipper on the shoulder strap.


----------



## randr21

ceces said:


> oh i forgot to add,it's in distressed leather that some say no zipper on the shoulder strap.


 
do you have a link to this or is it a private sale?  i'd like to know when this bag was purchased and from where.  also, need a close up shot of the hardware with the logo and the "givenchy" tag inside the bag.


----------



## ceces

randr21 said:


> do you have a link to this or is it a private sale?  i'd like to know when this bag was purchased and from where.  also, need a close up shot of the hardware with the logo and the "givenchy" tag inside the bag.



hi there randr21,it's a private sale only and thats all the pix she gave me. but rite now im asking her to give me more detailed pix 
in the meantime what is your opinion abt this bag?


----------



## randr21

ceces said:


> hi there randr21,it's a private sale only and thats all the pix she gave me. but rite now im asking her to give me more detailed pix
> in the meantime what is your opinion abt this bag?



leather looks ok so far, but i'm not sure about the no zipper on distressed leather comment.


----------



## mindytay

hi there i'm new to Givenchy, so was wondering if any of you ladies could help me authenticate this? i know there aren't close-up pics of the serial tag nor the hardware, but was wondering if you think it looks ok 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Medium-Giv...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564533ce00

thank you!


----------



## randr21

mindytay said:


> hi there i'm new to Givenchy, so was wondering if any of you ladies could help me authenticate this? i know there aren't close-up pics of the serial tag nor the hardware, but was wondering if you think it looks ok
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Medium-Giv...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item564533ce00
> 
> thank you!


 
not enough pics, but based on what I do see so far, I wouldn't bid on it.


----------



## rach2jlc

Didn't have a chance to read the entire thread, but just wanted to add (in case it hadn't before) that Givenchy DOES make many bags in China and other areas outside Italy (or France.) and will clearly mark them as such on the back of the tag. 

Some pages back a member posted about authenticity based on a "made in china" tag and the responses were less than clear at the time.  Unfortunately, that doesn't mean it's fake! Givenchy absolutely does make in China. 

I've had 15-20 Givenchy bags from the men's and women's lines over the past six or seven years.  They are made all over; Spain, Italy, France (had a briefcase about ten years ago), even Turkey, and definitely China. MANY of the newer bags and smaller leather goods are made there.  

It doesn't mean that they aren't decent bags, though I feel like the detailing and such is less than on the "top" end bags. Unfortunately, the savings in manufacturing costs are not passed onto the consumer; last season a men's bag at barney's was $1200 and it was made in China from very mid-grade, lackluster leather.  No thanks!

So, even though there are TONS of Givenchy fakes out there, just a "made in china" tag won't help identify it. In fact, most fake bags will "pretend" to be made in France/Italy/Spain, etc. HOWEVER, though I'm no expert on the NIghtingale, all the ones I've seen have been made in Europe. Most of the Chinese made bags I've seen were smaller, simpler styles, or seasonal items. The "IT" bags have tended to be more $$$, and made in Europe.


----------



## babyhug

Please authenticate , THX!!

Item name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BALL CHAIN NIGHTINGALE 
Item #: 120753821698
Seller: 2011squarepants
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-BALL-CHAIN-NIGHTINGALE-/120753821698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d7d1802


----------



## ceces

randr21 said:


> leather looks ok so far, but i'm not sure about the no zipper on distressed leather comment.



the seller havent response my request yet so,i guess im gonna have to wait..ayway, thanks a lot for the comment randr21 : )


----------



## randr21

rach2jlc said:


> Didn't have a chance to read the entire thread, but just wanted to add (in case it hadn't before) that Givenchy DOES make many bags in China and other areas outside Italy (or France.) and will clearly mark them as such on the back of the tag.
> 
> Some pages back a member posted about authenticity based on a "made in china" tag and the responses were less than clear at the time. Unfortunately, that doesn't mean it's fake! Givenchy absolutely does make in China.
> 
> I've had 15-20 Givenchy bags from the men's and women's lines over the past six or seven years. They are made all over; Spain, Italy, France (had a briefcase about ten years ago), even Turkey, and definitely China. MANY of the newer bags and smaller leather goods are made there.
> 
> It doesn't mean that they aren't decent bags, though I feel like the detailing and such is less than on the "top" end bags. Unfortunately, the savings in manufacturing costs are not passed onto the consumer; last season a men's bag at barney's was $1200 and it was made in China from very mid-grade, lackluster leather. No thanks!
> 
> So, even though there are TONS of Givenchy fakes out there, just a "made in china" tag won't help identify it. In fact, most fake bags will "pretend" to be made in France/Italy/Spain, etc. HOWEVER, though I'm no expert on the NIghtingale, all the ones I've seen have been made in Europe. Most of the Chinese made bags I've seen were smaller, simpler styles, or seasonal items. The "IT" bags have tended to be more $$$, and made in Europe.


 
Good to know.  I have yet to see any, but I'll pay more attention to the other bags and SLGs next time.



babyhug said:


> Please authenticate , THX!!
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BALL CHAIN NIGHTINGALE
> Item #: 120753821698
> Seller: 2011squarepants
> Link: [URL="http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-BALL-CHAIN-NIGHTINGALE-/120753821698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d7d1802"]http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-BALL-CHAIN-NIGHTINGALE-/120753821698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1d7d1802[/URL]


 
Not authentic


----------



## Aluxe

rach2jlc said:


> Didn't have a chance to read the entire thread, but just wanted to add (in case it hadn't before) that *Givenchy DOES make many bags in China* and other areas outside Italy (or France.) and will clearly mark them as such on the back of the tag.
> 
> Some pages back a member posted about authenticity based on a "made in china" tag and the responses were less than clear at the time.  Unfortunately, that doesn't mean it's fake! Givenchy absolutely does make in China.
> 
> I've had 15-20 Givenchy bags from the men's and women's lines over the past six or seven years.  They are made all over; Spain, Italy, France (had a briefcase about ten years ago), even Turkey, and definitely China. MANY of the newer bags and smaller leather goods are made there.
> 
> It doesn't mean that they aren't decent bags, though I feel like the detailing and such is less than on the "top" end bags. Unfortunately, the savings in manufacturing costs are not passed onto the consumer; last season a men's bag at barney's was $1200 and it was made in China from very mid-grade, lackluster leather.  No thanks!
> 
> So, even though there are TONS of Givenchy fakes out there, just a "made in china" tag won't help identify it. In fact, most fake bags will "pretend" to be made in France/Italy/Spain, etc. HOWEVER, though I'm no expert on the NIghtingale, all the ones I've seen have been made in Europe. Most of the Chinese made bags I've seen were smaller, simpler styles, or seasonal items. The "IT" bags have tended to be more $$$, and made in Europe.



Yup, purchased and returned a Givenchy from Bluefly (quilted polyester black nightingale) and it was Made in China. Returned because it was polyester and not patent leather as I expected.

Thanks for providing this explanation.


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hi Ladies i Need help on this One
Name: givenchy Hobo
Item number: 260822032355
Seller: confettisparis
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_922



Thanks Ladies 
Thanks


----------



## Ilovemiau

&&&& does givenchy produces in Romania????????

Thanks


----------



## randr21

Ilovemiau said:


> Hi Ladies i Need help on this One
> Name: givenchy Hobo
> Item number: 260822032355
> Seller: confettisparis
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT&autorefresh=true#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> Thanks Ladies
> Thanks


 
Auction is over.  What happened to the "G" in the interior tag?  Cant see pic clearly.


----------



## Ilovemiau

randr21 said:


> Auction is over.  What happened to the "G" in the interior tag?  Cant see pic clearly.



I have nö idea what happened to the G. I was asking myself the Same question. 
Does givenchy produce in Romania????
Any idea about authenticity on this bag?
Thanks.


----------



## paruparo

Hi, I bought a medium Nightingale at nordstroms (in the clearance part, on sale) the other day and just had a question about the location of the "made in Italy" tag. I've read an old thread where everyone was saying their tag was in the main part of the bag, but the one I bought has it inside the zippered compartment by the bottom corner. One side of the tab has the control number (I'm assuming its the control #), and on the other side of the tab is the made in Italy. I'm just a bit curious since we've all heard of bait and switch even at very reputable stores like nordies. .. sometimes SA who accepts a return may not know authentic from not..... 

I'd really apprecitae any input about this! Thank you!


----------



## randr21

paruparo said:


> Hi, I bought a medium Nightingale at nordstroms (in the clearance part, on sale) the other day and just had a question about the location of the "made in Italy" tag. I've read an old thread where everyone was saying their tag was in the main part of the bag, but the one I bought has it inside the zippered compartment by the bottom corner. One side of the tab has the control number (I'm assuming its the control #), and on the other side of the tab is the made in Italy. I'm just a bit curious since we've all heard of bait and switch even at very reputable stores like nordies. .. sometimes SA who accepts a return may not know authentic from not.....
> 
> I'd really apprecitae any input about this! Thank you!



be easier if u just took pics.


----------



## babyhug

Thanks, rande21

Would you please authenticate this one, THX!!

Item name: GIVENCHY Wht crinkle patent leather NIGHTENGALE HANDBAG
Item #: 220818086441
Seller: sheris_handbags
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Wht-cr...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3369c89a29


----------



## randr21

babyhug said:


> Thanks, rande21
> 
> Would you please authenticate this one, THX!!
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY Wht crinkle patent leather NIGHTENGALE HANDBAG
> Item #: 220818086441
> Seller: sheris_handbags
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/GIVENCHY-Wht-cr...441?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3369c89a29


 
not enough close ups of details, but I wouldn't bid on this based on what I see so far.


----------



## mindytay

Item name: 100% AUTH GIVENCHY HANDBAG NIGHTINGALE
Item #: 180700754689
Seller: jayfume
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/100-AUTH-GIV...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a129ab301

thanks!!


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Hi randr21,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me.....appreciate it a lot please....

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...essories_UK&hash=item45fc1859d2#ht_1739wt_922

Thanks so much.....just suspicious that the ebayer has 2 same item....


----------



## randr21

mindytay said:


> Item name: 100% AUTH GIVENCHY HANDBAG NIGHTINGALE
> Item #: 180700754689
> Seller: jayfume
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/100-AUTH-GIV...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a129ab301
> 
> thanks!!



Can you ask for macro close up pics of the strap gold hardware, with the logo?  Also, ask for a straight shot of the logo'd handles.  The current one is slanted, and I need to check something.  Last thing is to ask for a macro shot of the zipper for the strap...




Shopholicmum11 said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me.....appreciate it a lot please....
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...essories_UK&hash=item45fc1859d2#ht_1739wt_922
> 
> Thanks so much.....just suspicious that the ebayer has 2 same item....



Not comfortable bidding on this. new seller, not enough feedback, pics are not close up or big enough, 2 of something.


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Thanks randr21....definitely not bid at all......


----------



## mindytay

thanks for helping to authenticate my previous post..
i'm eyeing a pandora right now, and here are the pics sent by the seller. would apppreciate help in authenticating this one 

http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora5.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora4.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora3.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora2.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora6.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora1.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora8.jpg
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora7.jpg

here's the entire album..
http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/

thank you!


----------



## randr21

mindytay said:


> thanks for helping to authenticate my previous post..
> i'm eyeing a pandora right now, and here are the pics sent by the seller. would apppreciate help in authenticating this one
> 
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora5.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora4.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora3.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora2.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora6.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora1.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora8.jpg
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/pandora7.jpg
> 
> here's the entire album..
> http://s1091.photobucket.com/albums/i383/tindymay/givenchypandora/
> 
> thank you!



not as close up as I'd like but so far, no red flags from what I can tell.


----------



## mindytay

randr21 said:


> not as close up as I'd like but so far, no red flags from what I can tell.



thanks!! good enough for me


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi Ladies, I am new to Givenchy but really love the texture of the leather in this hobo - could you help me authenticate:

Item name: Auth GIVENCHY Logos Black Leather XL Hobo Bag
Item number: 400214276774
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GIVENCHY-L...774?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2ea13aa6


And could i ask if you know if it came in only this size or a smaller version as well? thanks so much for your help!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Sorry, here is a photo of the serial tag as well:


----------



## randr21

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to Givenchy but really love the texture of the leather in this hobo - could you help me authenticate:
> 
> Item name: Auth GIVENCHY Logos Black Leather XL Hobo Bag
> Item number: 400214276774
> Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-GIVENCHY-L...774?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d2ea13aa6
> 
> 
> And could i ask if you know if it came in only this size or a smaller version as well? thanks so much for your help!



authentic.  it did come in a smaller size than the XL.


----------



## MrsAlexis

Good Evening,

I need assistance with this handbag ~

cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-LEOPARD-PONY-HAIR-BAG-NWT-/160633846905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256685fc79

Thank you!  I do appreciate your work!


----------



## Luve2sh0p

Hi ladies I found this two purses and wanted to get them authenticated. pls help me out thanks.


Item name: Louis Vuitton Damier Saleya PM
Item number: 270787352779
Ebay link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...352779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Luve2sh0p

Here's is another one found on bonanza. Thanks Again Ladies.
 Item Name: Louis vuitton trevi Pm
Item Number: 
Bonanza link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-LOUIS-VUITTON-Trevi-PM/39278069

The shoulder strap is missing.


----------



## MrsAlexis

Good Evening,

I need assistance with this handbag ~

Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Leopard Pony Hair Bag NWT
Item Number: 160633846905
Seller:*toygal516a8vj*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256685fc79

Thank you!  I do appreciate your work!


----------



## randr21

Luve2sh0p said:


> Here's is another one found on bonanza. Thanks Again Ladies.
> Item Name: Louis vuitton trevi Pm
> Item Number:
> Bonanza link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-LOUIS-VUITTON-Trevi-PM/39278069
> 
> The shoulder strap is missing.


 
You have the wrong thread.  This is Givenchy.



MrsAlexis said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I need assistance with this handbag ~
> 
> Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Leopard Pony Hair Bag NWT
> Item Number: 160633846905
> Seller:*toygal516a8vj*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-GIVENCHY-N...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256685fc79
> 
> Thank you!  I do appreciate your work!


 
authentic


----------



## maccyd

Hi guys!

There is a Givenchy Pandora on ebay which I am trying to authenticate. Can anyone help me which aspects of the bag I should ask for photos of to determine if it is real or fake?
Thankyou so much for your help in advance!


----------



## kmd1_123

Hi there, 
can you ladies help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61834306@N07/

Seller says she found this bag at a garage sale


----------



## nielnielniel

Item name: AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-HANDBAG-PANDORA-LIGHT-TAN-LARGE-SIZE-
Item #:140591447109
Seller: merkrasner
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bbe73c45

Thanks


----------



## randr21

maccyd said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> There is a Givenchy Pandora on ebay which I am trying to authenticate. Can anyone help me which aspects of the bag I should ask for photos of to determine if it is real or fake?
> Thankyou so much for your help in advance!


 
link?



kmd1_123 said:


> Hi there,
> can you ladies help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61834306@N07/
> 
> Seller says she found this bag at a garage sale


 
I would not bid on this...



nielnielniel said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-HANDBAG-PANDORA-LIGHT-TAN-LARGE-SIZE-
> Item #:140591447109
> Seller: merkrasner
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-GIVEN...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bbe73c45
> 
> Thanks


 
leather looks ok, but the pics are really too far away to tell for sure.  Ask for closeups of the tag inside the bag and also the zippers on the shoulder strap and inside pocket.


----------



## whoolahey

Hi Ladies,
Please help me with this Nightingale Maxi

https://picasaweb.google.com/110366...NightingaleMaxi?authkey=Gv1sRgCI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE

thanks in advance


----------



## Ilovemiau

Item Name: givenchy bag
Item number:110727212099
sellername: lotus27style
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_526wt_922

Thanks a lot


----------



## Janicemph

Authenticate this nightingale:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Purple-with-GWH/39464878

Bonanza

Medium Purple Nigtingale


----------



## randr21

whoolahey said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please help me with this Nightingale Maxi
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/110366...NightingaleMaxi?authkey=Gv1sRgCI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE
> 
> thanks in advance


 
leather looks ok, but not enough pics or they're not clear/close-up enough. 



Ilovemiau said:


> Item Name: givenchy bag
> Item number:110727212099
> sellername: lotus27style
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123#ht_526wt_922
> 
> Thanks a lot


 
not familiar with this style, and definitely not enough pics.



Janicemph said:


> Authenticate this nightingale:
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Purple-with-GWH/39464878
> 
> Bonanza
> 
> Medium Purple Nigtingale


 
authentic


----------



## Janicemph

randr21 said:


> leather looks ok, but not enough pics or they're not clear/close-up enough.
> 
> 
> 
> not familiar with this style, and definitely not enough pics.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic




Thank you.


----------



## Ilovemiau

randr21 said:


> leather looks ok, but not enough pics or they're not clear/close-up enough.
> 
> 
> 
> not familiar with this style, and definitely not enough pics.
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



Do you Know the Name of this style?????

Thanks


----------



## randr21

Ilovemiau said:


> Do you Know the Name of this style?????
> 
> Thanks


 
no, but maybe you can check bluefly, they sometimes carry the lesser known styles.


----------



## Ilovemiau

randr21 said:


> no, but maybe you can check bluefly, they sometimes carry the lesser known styles.



Thank you for your answer


----------



## Ilovemiau

randr21 said:


> no, but maybe you can check bluefly, they sometimes carry the lesser known styles.



Thanks was a good Tip. Found it there in Green & Red. 
Thanks


----------



## kobe939

Please help to authentic the following bag:

Item name: GIVENCHY beige PANDORA bag cross body satchel
Item #:160638104285
Seller: advancebuy
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160638104285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Thank you very much!


----------



## skippydoo2010

item name:Givenchy Medium Nightingale Purple with GWH
item number:280722766716
seller:littleradha
link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280722766716&fromMakeTrack=true
please authenticate for me, ive been looking for a nightingale for so long but it's so hard to find a nice one.
Thanks!


----------



## randr21

kobe939 said:


> Please help to authentic the following bag:
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY beige PANDORA bag cross body satchel
> Item #:160638104285
> Seller: advancebuy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160638104285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
not enough pics of the hw or inner tag, but the leather looks ok.



skippydoo2010 said:


> item name:Givenchy Medium Nightingale Purple with GWH
> item number:280722766716
> seller:littleradha
> link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280722766716&fromMakeTrack=true
> please authenticate for me, ive been looking for a nightingale for so long but it's so hard to find a nice one.
> Thanks!


 
authentic


----------



## kobe939

Thanks randr21. I bought the bag already, will post more pictures when it's received.

Hopefully it's authentic! Thanks!


----------



## sydgirl

Hi. Can someone pls see if this Givenchy nightingale is authentic as I'm thinking of buying it.

Thanks 

Item #260835461063
Seller: kierdo-wierdo

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260835461063&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=55360576157


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, I purchased this lovely Givenchy Eclipse the other day and just want to make sure it is authentic:
Item number:270793543663
Item name: Givenchy eclipse
seller:missrodeodr_90
ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
extra photos:http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad208/KatrinaSlack/Givenchy Eclipse/
thanks so much!


----------



## mchristine

hi! please authenticate this. thanks!

Item name: Givenchy Maxi Nightingale Bag
Item #:260835461063
Seller: kierdo-wierdo
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260835461063


----------



## MyNapNap

Can somebody help me and tell me if this Givenchy looks authentic?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/600-Givenchy...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a92a13de


----------



## randr21

sydgirl said:


> Hi. Can someone pls see if this Givenchy nightingale is authentic as I'm thinking of buying it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item #260835461063
> Seller: kierdo-wierdo
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260835461063&index=1&nav=SEARCH&nid=55360576157


 


mchristine said:


> hi! please authenticate this. thanks!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Maxi Nightingale Bag
> Item #:260835461063
> Seller: kierdo-wierdo
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260835461063


 
dupes, not authentic


----------



## randr21

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, I purchased this lovely Givenchy Eclipse the other day and just want to make sure it is authentic:
> Item number:270793543663
> Item name: Givenchy eclipse
> seller:missrodeodr_90
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> extra photos:http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad208/KatrinaSlack/Givenchy Eclipse/
> thanks so much!


 
authentic



MyNapNap said:


> Can somebody help me and tell me if this Givenchy looks authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/600-Givenchy...934?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a92a13de


 
1 picture is not enough.  also not familiar with this style.


----------



## sydgirl

randr21 said:


> dupes, not authentic


Thanks for letting me know


----------



## whoolahey

Ladies,
Please help with these 2 nightingales

1)   https://picasaweb.google.com/110366...ightingaleMaxi?authkey=Gv1sRgCI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE#

2)  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabulous-...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8242bd7


----------



## cons0124

Dear professional,

do you this this bag is real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280726078465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks!!


----------



## randr21

whoolahey said:


> Ladies,
> Please help with these 2 nightingales
> 
> 1)   https://picasaweb.google.com/110366...ightingaleMaxi?authkey=Gv1sRgCI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE#
> 
> 2)  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabulous-...119?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19c8242bd7


 
first one looks good, the second does not.



cons0124 said:


> Dear professional,
> 
> do you this this bag is real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280726078465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Many thanks!!


 
not authentic


----------



## whoolahey

Randr21, thank You sooo much !


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi there, would you ladies be able to help me authenticate these two pandoras:

1. Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbb19cd72
seller:donma627
Item number:260837068146
Item name: pandora


2. Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...534?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20bc2377e6
seller:merkrasner
Item number:140595394534
Item nameandora

thanks so much again!


----------



## kobe939

kobe939 said:


> Please help to authentic the following bag:
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY beige PANDORA bag cross body satchel
> Item #:160638104285
> Seller: advancebuy
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160638104285&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much!


 


randr21 said:


> not enough pics of the hw or inner tag, but the leather looks ok.


 
randr21, I have received the bag and took some additional pictures, can you please let me know if this is authentic? Please let me know if you need more pictures. I have 3 days to return this item if it is not authentic. Thank you!

http://s831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/bonanzle939/Beige Pandora/


----------



## randr21

kobe939 said:


> randr21, I have received the bag and took some additional pictures, can you please let me know if this is authentic? Please let me know if you need more pictures. I have 3 days to return this item if it is not authentic. Thank you!
> 
> http://s831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/bonanzle939/Beige Pandora/


 

authentic, beautiful bag.


----------



## kobe939

randr21 said:


> authentic, beautiful bag.



Thank you for your quick reply randr21, good to know it's authentic!


----------



## cons0124

How about this bag ladies? Is it authentic?? Seller said yes...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280715515520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thx!


----------



## randr21

cons0124 said:


> How about this bag ladies? Is it authentic?? Seller said yes...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280715515520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thx!


 
listing is over.


----------



## cons0124

randr21 said:


> listing is over.


 
Oh, sorry, I am going to list some more pictures for you... I bought the bag last week at US1000 and it's just arrived. I think the texture has some problems...Pls let me know the truth, many Thanks!


----------



## randr21

cons0124 said:


> Oh, sorry, I am going to list some more pictures for you... I bought the bag last week at US1000 and it's just arrived. I think the texture has some problems...Pls let me know the truth, many Thanks!


 
not authentic


----------



## cons0124

randr21 said:


> not authentic



Oh~~~ thx!


----------



## cankerblossome

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/000981226-1.html#1

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS GIVENCHY ELME BAG FOR ME?  I'M A BIT WORRIED AS IT WAS PURCHASED OFF BLUEFLY.

MAINLY WORRIED BECAUSE OF THIS:

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001121785-.html#1


----------



## randr21

cankerblossome said:


> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/000981226-1.html#1
> 
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS GIVENCHY ELME BAG FOR ME?  I'M A BIT WORRIED AS IT WAS PURCHASED OFF BLUEFLY.
> 
> MAINLY WORRIED BECAUSE OF THIS:
> 
> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/001121785-.html#1


 
why isnt the pic of the tag you included part of the first link above?


----------



## cankerblossome

randr21 said:


> why isnt the pic of the tag you included part of the first link above?



The seller added the picture to their listing after the auction started at the request of a bidder.  

Any ideas about whether it is authentic? ...anyone??


----------



## randr21

cankerblossome said:


> The seller added the picture to their listing after the auction started at the request of a bidder.
> 
> Any ideas about whether it is authentic? ...anyone??


 
authentic


----------



## malvs12

hello experts, 

I've been dying to own a Givenchy Nightingale for quite sometime but just couldn't really decide which color to get then I saw this bag on Ebay

Item: Givenchy coffee leather Classic Nightingale handbag
Item No: 180717285498
Seller ID: piod
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1396f07a#ht_500wt_1142


I've also attached some more pics of the bag. 

your feedback is much appreciated. 

TIA!


----------



## randr21

malvs12 said:


> hello experts,
> 
> I've been dying to own a Givenchy Nightingale for quite sometime but just couldn't really decide which color to get then I saw this bag on Ebay
> 
> Item: Givenchy coffee leather Classic Nightingale handbag
> Item No: 180717285498
> Seller ID: piod
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1396f07a#ht_500wt_1142
> 
> 
> I've also attached some more pics of the bag.
> 
> your feedback is much appreciated.
> 
> TIA!


 
not authentic


----------



## 2shai_

Is this bag authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ba...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbbb6c7de


----------



## tisci

can anybody tell if this is authentic? i found it at a thrift store and it was behind the counter so i was only able to sneak a few blurry pictures. the leather and construction was very sturdy and the gold buckles on the side also had "givenchy" written on it. thank you!


----------



## randr21

2shai_ said:


> Is this bag authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ba...870?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbbb6c7de


 
not familiar with this style, and the pics are insufficient.



tisci said:


> can anybody tell if this is authentic? i found it at a thrift store and it was behind the counter so i was only able to sneak a few blurry pictures. the leather and construction was very sturdy and the gold buckles on the side also had "givenchy" written on it. thank you!


 
this one looks good, based on the limited pics provided.


----------



## victorialee13

Hi Ladies,
Please authenticate this Nightingale TIA!!

Item: GIVENCHY LARGE SOFT BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE BAG
Item No: 380367510875
Seller ID: veddyv
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380367510875


----------



## randr21

victorialee13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Please authenticate this Nightingale TIA!!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY LARGE SOFT BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE BAG
> Item No: 380367510875
> Seller ID: veddyv
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/380367510875


 
bad fake


----------



## victorialee13

randr21 said:


> bad fake




Thanks!
I thought it looked suspicious!


----------



## cons0124

Hello expert,

I guess this is real right? 

Thanks!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29060838125...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1646wt_1010


----------



## randr21

cons0124 said:


> Hello expert,
> 
> I guess this is real right?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29060838125...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1646wt_1010


 
no red flags so far, but need closeup pics of logo on hw, and inside lining.


----------



## MrsAlexis

Good Morning!

The tag inside the handbag says 'made in China' & the serial number listed on the same side is N ST0110.  I need some assistance with the particular style.
Thank you!

Item:  New Givenchy Nightingale Black Sequin with Patent Leather
Item Number:  120772732247
Seller:  *queenchristine123* 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIVENCH...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1e9da557


----------



## poptarts

Item: GORGEOUS BLACK LEATHER GIVENCHY SACCA MOYEN WITH BEADING!!
Item Number: 160648448967
Seller: bigbart66
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160648448967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Looks good to me but would very much appreciate expert opinion. TIA


----------



## nielnielniel

GIVENCHY-LARGE-TEXTURED-PANDORA-MESSENGER-BAG
330614110923
trendyfashions06 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-LA...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfa22facb

Thanks


----------



## a5253y

Hi all!  I just joined today and am waiting for my 5 days before I can post a new thread myself... while I am waiting I am wondering if anyone might have some information that I can at least start looking into... my Dad has an old "givenchy" luggage piece- what should I be looking for to see if it is real?  
I am going to "look" around on this cool website for some more info!   
thank you in advance!
(p.s. my dad got the bag as a gift from his uncle and aunt when he received his PHD- he has no idea if it's real.)


----------



## randr21

MrsAlexis said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> The tag inside the handbag says 'made in China' & the serial number listed on the same side is N ST0110.  I need some assistance with the particular style.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item:  New Givenchy Nightingale Black Sequin with Patent Leather
> Item Number:  120772732247
> Seller:  *queenchristine123*
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIVENCH...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1e9da557


 
authentic



poptarts said:


> Item: GORGEOUS BLACK LEATHER GIVENCHY SACCA MOYEN WITH BEADING!!
> Item Number: 160648448967
> Seller: bigbart66
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160648448967?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Looks good to me but would very much appreciate expert opinion. TIA


 
no red flags, but would like to see close up of the "givencny" tag inside the bag



nielnielniel said:


> GIVENCHY-LARGE-TEXTURED-PANDORA-MESSENGER-BAG
> 330614110923
> trendyfashions06
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-LA...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfa22facb
> 
> Thanks


 
authentic



a5253y said:


> Hi all!  I just joined today and am waiting for my 5 days before I can post a new thread myself... while I am waiting I am wondering if anyone might have some information that I can at least start looking into... my Dad has an old "givenchy" luggage piece- what should I be looking for to see if it is real?
> I am going to "look" around on this cool website for some more info!
> thank you in advance!
> (p.s. my dad got the bag as a gift from his uncle and aunt when he received his PHD- he has no idea if it's real.)


 
you dont need to post a thread, just upload pics of the luggage in this thread.


----------



## bsa

Hii! Could you please authenticate this?

Item: Vintage Givenchy Bag
Item No: 270819821432
Seller ID: margaretrmorales
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pr...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0e1e8778


----------



## hanana

Hello, I've finally decided to get a Nightingale and have come across a local seller.  She has sent me the following photos, so I am hoping the TPF experts can confirm authenticity.  She says it is a large wrinkled lambskin Nightingale.  Thank you for your time!


----------



## randr21

bsa said:


> Hii! Could you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item: Vintage Givenchy Bag
> Item No: 270819821432
> Seller ID: margaretrmorales
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pr...432?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f0e1e8778


 
not familiar with vintage bags



hanana said:


> Hello, I've finally decided to get a Nightingale and have come across a local seller.  She has sent me the following photos, so I am hoping the TPF experts can confirm authenticity.  She says it is a large wrinkled lambskin Nightingale.  Thank you for your time!


 
I wouldn't buy this personally.


----------



## hanana

randr21 said:


> not familiar with vintage bags
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy this personally.



Does this mean the bag is fake?  I pushed back the meeting with the seller to the weekend, but if it's fake, I need to cancel it.  Thank you so much for your help!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------



## randr21

hanana said:


> Does this mean the bag is fake?  I pushed back the meeting with the seller to the weekend, but if it's fake, I need to cancel it.  Thank you so much for your help!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


 
it's not authentic


----------



## hanana

randr21 said:


> it's not authentic



Thank you!  I almost made a huge mistake.


----------



## DisCo

hanana said:


> Hello, I've finally decided to get a Nightingale and have come across a local seller.  She has sent me the following photos, so I am hoping the TPF experts can confirm authenticity.  She says it is a large wrinkled lambskin Nightingale.  Thank you for your time!



The zipper pull of the interior pocket is all wrong and the stitching and cutting of the Givenchy label is crooked and looks off....FAKE


----------



## dunkandF

I have never owned a Givenchy before and in dire need of help with a recent Ebay purchase so please can anyone authenticate this...
BTW thanks for the direction DisCo...


----------



## livinit91

Hi! help me authenticate this nightingale please!!

http://teenuhshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10205/Preloved_givenchy_-P40000_negotiable

TIA!


----------



## DisCo

livinit91 said:


> Hi! help me authenticate this nightingale please!!
> 
> http://teenuhshop.multiply.com/products/listing/10205/Preloved_givenchy_-P40000_negotiable
> 
> TIA!



Sorry but this store doesn't sell authentic bags


----------



## DisCo

dunkandF said:


> I have never owned a Givenchy before and in dire need of help with a recent Ebay purchase so please can anyone authenticate this...
> BTW thanks for the direction DisCo...



Not authentic


----------



## dunkandF

DisCo said:


> Not authentic


 

Thanks a lot DisCo, you've just saved me hundreds of £s!resents


----------



## hanana

DisCo said:


> The zipper pull of the interior pocket is all wrong and the stitching and cutting of the Givenchy label is crooked and looks off....FAKE



Thank you DisCo, the seller was so convincing... I'm so glad I waited to have it authenticated here.  Thanks a million!


----------



## mariisheri

Hey!

Just wanted to ask about this bag on ebay.(now closed)  I haven´t ever seen that one before and wanted to know if it was authentic. Thanks
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310345807847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## DisCo

mariisheri said:


> Hey!
> 
> Just wanted to ask about this bag on ebay.(now closed)  I haven´t ever seen that one before and wanted to know if it was authentic. Thanks
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310345807847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Based on the pics, looks good


----------



## littlerock

Hi everyone.. I want to help this thread run smoothly.. please try and follow this format when requestion authentication advice.

The most import part is listing the seller name. That makes it so other people can search the thread for history on a particular seller. Links expire and then we can go back and see who listed the fake/authentic bag. 

Thank you!

I just updated the first post to read:

*
Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.*



*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:


If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos*


----------



## skyle3

Hi, could someone please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Thanks!

Name: Givenchy Pandora handbag PREOWNED medium size, color Teal ,100%SHEEP
Item Number: 290614813194
Seller: teresar787
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-handbag-PREOWNED-medium-size-color-Teal-100-SHEEP-/290614813194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a9fe220a#ht_1090wt_1153


----------



## DisCo

skyle3 said:


> Hi, could someone please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Thanks!
> 
> Name: Givenchy Pandora handbag PREOWNED medium size, color Teal ,100%SHEEP
> Item Number: 290614813194
> Seller: teresar787
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-handbag-PREOWNED-medium-size-color-Teal-100-SHEEP-/290614813194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a9fe220a#ht_1090wt_1153



Looks good!


----------



## gimme2loubies

Hi can someone help authenticate this one? TIA.
Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Satchel NWT
Item Number: 220865063307
Seller ID: ejcstlu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...65063307&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#vi-desc


----------



## DisCo

gimme2loubies said:


> Hi can someone help authenticate this one? TIA.
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Satchel NWT
> Item Number: 220865063307
> Seller ID: ejcstlu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...65063307&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#vi-desc



So far looks good but I would ask the seller for pics of the interior of the bag and serial tag/date code which is located inside the bag.


----------



## DisCo

DisCo said:


> So far looks good but I would ask the seller for pics of the interior of the bag and serial tag/date code which is located inside the bag.



Also another clearer pic of the Givenchy tag just to be sure!!


----------



## loves2shop_nary

DisCo said:


> Sorry but this store doesn't sell authentic bags


hi there! I actually bought a givenchy, mulberry, and a tory burch reva from teenuhshop. And I had to ask my aunt to have it authenticated in US, and Im happy that the stores where she had it authenticated, said that they are all authentic and wheeewww! Im enjoyng my bags for quite half a year now 

I dont understand why some people say the seller sells fake bags well, as long as us authorities say they are authentic, no more worries, but the seller even recommends us to have it authenticated, well just so u know...and hope this will help =) 

By the way can u also help me find as to whether or not this balenciaga bag is authentic? pls pls..thanks here is the site:

http://cgi.ebay.ph/Auth-BALENCIAGA-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e673498


----------



## Aluxe

loves2shop_nary said:


> hi there! I actually bought a givenchy, mulberry, and a tory burch reva from teenuhshop. And I had to ask my aunt to have it authenticated in US, and Im happy that the stores where she had it authenticated, said that they are all authentic and wheeewww! Im enjoyng my bags for quite half a year now
> 
> I dont understand why some people say the seller sells fake bags well, as long as us authorities say they are authentic, no more worries, but the seller even recommends us to have it authenticated, well just so u know...and hope this will help =)
> 
> By the way can u also help me find as to whether or not this balenciaga bag is authentic? pls pls..thanks here is the site:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Auth-BALENCIAGA-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e673498




Wrong forum. The ladies in Balenciaga may be able to help with the bal bag.


----------



## loves2shop_nary

Aluxe said:


> Wrong forum. The ladies in Balenciaga may be able to help with the bal bag.



how do i go about it? sorry just new here my friend just told me that someone just commented on teenuhshop, which was the site where i bought my bags and awesome shoes..pls help!


----------



## DisCo

loves2shop_nary said:


> hi there! I actually bought a givenchy, mulberry, and a tory burch reva from teenuhshop. And I had to ask my aunt to have it authenticated in US, and Im happy that the stores where she had it authenticated, said that they are all authentic and wheeewww! Im enjoyng my bags for quite half a year now
> 
> I dont understand why some people say the seller sells fake bags well, as long as us authorities say they are authentic, no more worries, but the seller even recommends us to have it authenticated, well just so u know...and hope this will help =)
> 
> By the way can u also help me find as to whether or not this balenciaga bag is authentic? pls pls..thanks here is the site:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/Auth-BALENCIAGA-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f0e673498



I stand by what I said about this store's items but I'm glad you're happy and satisfied with what you bought from them


----------



## Aluxe

loves2shop_nary said:


> how do i go about it? sorry just new here my friend just told me that someone just commented on teenuhshop, which was the site where i bought my bags and awesome shoes..pls help!



Simply click on the huge 'The Purse Forum' image in the top-most banner and scroll down the page till you see the Balenciaga forum. 

Wait...

here ya go...  			 			 			

*Authenticate This BALENCIAGA >> Please read the rules & use the format in post #1*

Read the rules on the first page and follow the format to get the help you need.

To the Givenchy authenticators, (Disco, Randr and everyone else) should we start a whole new thread for authentications, so folks can get used to the new format? 

Thanks for all the hard work you all put into this. I for one appreciate it greatly!!!


----------



## DisCo

^Sounds like a good idea Aluxe! Maybe a mod can create and sticky a new one for us?


----------



## loves2shop_nary

DisCo said:


> I stand by what I said about this store's items but I'm glad you're happy and satisfied with what you bought from them




no worries, I just think she sells good items, and Im here to buy more items from her, (so long as I have the budget,hehhehe) By the way, she gives time for her buyers to decide as to whether or not you are willing to buy her items

Keep me posted iwth the bags and wallets I wish to be autheticated!

thanks ladies!


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> ^Sounds like a good idea Aluxe! Maybe a mod can create and sticky a new one for us?



Hope a mod helps out with this. Have I mentioned how excited I am baout the Givenchy forum?  Good job Disco and everyone else who pushed to get one.

Okay, my chatting in here is now at an end, sorry everyone...


----------



## DisCo

Aluxe said:


> Hope a mod helps out with this. Have I mentioned how excited I am baout the Givenchy forum?  Good job Disco and everyone else who pushed to get one.
> 
> Okay, my chatting in here is now at an end, sorry everyone...



LOL glad all our efforts paid off!


----------



## DisCo

loves2shop_nary said:


> no worries, I just think she sells good items, and Im here to buy more items from her, (so long as I have the budget,hehhehe) By the way, she gives time for her buyers to decide as to whether or not you are willing to buy her items
> 
> Keep me posted iwth the bags and wallets I wish to be autheticated!
> 
> thanks ladies!



We have no hidden agenda or ulterior motives in "discrediting" a seller or online store .... we draw conclusions based on the facts (pictures) presented to us and my conclusion is that this site DOES NOT sell authentic bags.  Having said that though, it's still your decision to buy from them or not.  All we can offer really is our objective opinion and nothing more 

In my opinion, it seems useless to have something authenticated when you're already so convinced of its authenticity that remarks regarding the items being fake is unwelcome.  I wonder why you even posted this bag here for authentication if this is the case?


----------



## DisCo

loves2shop_nary said:


> no worries, I just think she sells good items, and Im here to buy more items from her, (so long as I have the budget,hehhehe) By the way, she gives time for her buyers to decide as to whether or not you are willing to buy her items
> 
> Keep me posted iwth the bags and wallets I wish to be autheticated!
> 
> thanks ladies!



Oh btw, you bought an Alexa from this seller right? If you go to the Mulberry authentication thread and type "Teenuhshop" in search, you'll see that 2 Alexas coming from this seller have already been determined as fake by the Mulberry authenticators.  Not good.  You can probably take pics of the items you bought from this store and have them authenticated here to see if you bought the real thing


----------



## loves2shop_nary

DisCo said:


> We have no hidden agenda or ulterior motives in "discrediting" a seller or online store .... we draw conclusions based on the facts (pictures) presented to us and my conclusion is that this site DOES NOT sell authentic bags.  Having said that though, it's still your decision to buy from them or not.  All we can offer really is our objective opinion and nothing more
> 
> In my opinion, it seems useless to have something authenticated when you're already so convinced of its authenticity that remarks regarding the items being fake is unwelcome.  I wonder why you even posted this bag here for authentication if this is the case?




oh those bags are differen im buying them from a different seller this time


----------



## addicted2life

Hello! Does anybody know if givenchy ever came up with dustbags with black strings? Is this a dead giveaway that it's fake?


----------



## DisCo

addicted2life said:


> Hello! Does anybody know if givenchy ever came up with dustbags with black strings? Is this a dead giveaway that it's fake?



The dustbag of my Nightingale is a drawstring one with black strings.


----------



## sukiyaki

Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. TIA

Item Name: Givenchy
Item Number:
Seller ID: Greennut
Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1763582&p=1065525271#post1065525271
Comment: the seller said she bought it from a consignment store in Japan.


----------



## loves2shop_nary

DisCo said:


> Oh btw, you bought an Alexa from this seller right? If you go to the Mulberry authentication thread and type "Teenuhshop" in search, you'll see that 2 Alexas coming from this seller have already been determined as fake by the Mulberry authenticators.  Not good.  You can probably take pics of the items you bought from this store and have them authenticated here to see if you bought the real thing



hi there! here is the bag i bought from xxxxxxxxxxxxxx u can check it out, however my pictures are from my mobile phone only so u have to bear with the lightings 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
feel free to authenticate, and let me know what u think


----------



## DisCo

loves2shop_nary said:


> hi there! here is the bag i bought from teenuhshop u can check it out, however my pictures are from my mobile phone only so u have to bear with the lightings
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> feel free to authenticate, and let me know what u think



Who are you trying to fool?  Now I'm thinking that you're teenuhshop!! 

Wow you take such wonderful photos but I'm wondering how come you have the EXACT SAME PHOTOS as this site?? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amazing!!!

I'm still waiting to see pics of YOUR bag 

ETA: Oh btw, everything else in your so called "COLLECTION" is from this site as well -- Violet PS1? Balenciaga? Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## ndymiaw

Hi Ladies,
could you please help me authenticate this one?

NWOT $1,660 GIVENCHY Pandora Orange Washed Leather Shoulder Handbag Bag
Item # : 250902783171
Seller : riches_from_my_closet 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-1-660-...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6af8a4c3

Many thanks


----------



## DisCo

ndymiaw said:


> Hi Ladies,
> could you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> NWOT $1,660 GIVENCHY Pandora Orange Washed Leather Shoulder Handbag Bag
> Item # : 250902783171
> Seller : riches_from_my_closet
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-1-660-...171?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6af8a4c3
> 
> Many thanks



Looks good but I would also ask seller for pics of interior, close-up of hardware and Givenchy leather tag inside


----------



## ndymiaw

DisCo said:


> Looks good but I would also ask seller for pics of interior, close-up of hardware and Givenchy leather tag inside


 
Thank you 
Will do!
Btw, arent the 2 last pictures the pictures of the leather tag?


----------



## ndymiaw

DisCo said:


> Looks good but I would also ask seller for pics of interior, close-up of hardware and Givenchy leather tag inside


 
And also, is it something to be aware of that the tag says it's small but it is actually a medium size pandora?


----------



## DisCo

ndymiaw said:


> And also, is it something to be aware of that the tag says it's small but it is actually a medium size pandora?



Ooops sorry forgot to scroll down  It's NOT authentic


----------



## ndymiaw

DisCo said:


> Ooops sorry forgot to scroll down  It's NOT authentic


 
Thank you


----------



## DisCo

sukiyaki said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this bag. TIA
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Greennut
> Link: http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1763582&p=1065525271#post1065525271
> Comment: the seller said she bought it from a consignment store in Japan.



The site is in another language but based on the pics of the Givenchy bag....it's FAKE


----------



## loves2shop_nary

DisCo said:


> Who are you trying to fool?  Now I'm thinking that you're teenuhshop!!
> 
> Wow you take such wonderful photos but I'm wondering how come you have the EXACT SAME PHOTOS as this site??
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> Amazing!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting to see pics of YOUR bag
> 
> ETA: Oh btw, everything else in your so called "COLLECTION" is from this site as well -- Violet PS1? Balenciaga? Tsk tsk tsk




I mean no harm here, but the bags are from her site, and I am not here to fool you thanks!

these are just the bags that i have so no big deal, and u dont even have to make a  fuzz out of it. And I dont sell my bags fyi!


----------



## DisCo

loves2shop_nary said:


> I mean no harm here, but the bags are from her site, and I am not here to fool you thanks!
> 
> these are just the bags that i have so no big deal, and u dont even have to make a  fuzz out of it. And I dont sell my bags fyi!



I thought the bags were from *teenuhshop* as stated in your previous post AND on your Multiply?? So now it's from bag-a-deal? I hope you understand how this comes across to us here....

You defend this online store that obviously sells counterfeit goods and when asked if you could post photos of the bags you bought from this site to prove authenticity you show photos stolen from another website/seller?  Something smells fishy.


----------



## DisCo

ndymiaw said:


> And also, is it something to be aware of that the tag says it's small but it is actually a medium size pandora?



Sorry missed your question but Givenchy just recently changed the sizing of their bags as they introduced a new small size.  So the small from previous seasons is now the medium and the old medium is now the large.  

So when buying Pandoras that came out in the previous seasons, expect to see "small" written on the tags...but they are considered a medium already with the current sizing.

The Pandora you posted though is not authentic unfortunately.


----------



## loves2shop_nary

DisCo said:


> I thought the bags were from *teenuhshop* as stated in your previous post AND on your Multiply?? So now it's from bag-a-deal? I hope you understand how this comes across to us here....
> 
> You defend this online store that obviously sells counterfeit goods and when asked if you could post photos of the bags you bought from this site to prove authenticity you show photos stolen from another website/seller?  Something smells fishy.




ok thank you! no need to explain im not dfending the store actually, i dont even givr a damn if they sel counterfeits now, well from the time i bought from them, my aunty told me stores actully said its authentic, so i guess no business with what shes selling now just sharing my own opinion, and am i not entitled to that??? should it be just u? hope u respect my opinion too.

thank u and hope it ends from this, because im not here to fight, im here to check on the auth of the bags i have and will have!


----------



## ndymiaw

DisCo said:


> Sorry missed your question but Givenchy just recently changed the sizing of their bags as they introduced a new small size. So the small from previous seasons is now the medium and the old medium is now the large.
> 
> So when buying Pandoras that came out in the previous seasons, expect to see "small" written on the tags...but they are considered a medium already with the current sizing.
> 
> The Pandora you posted though is not authentic unfortunately.


 
Thank you for the info Disco


----------



## REREsaurus

Please help a girl out!

Recently bought a few new Pandora's second-hand and want to confirm authenticity. They are all in my possession now, and since I'm a little newer to Givenchy than Balenciaga -- I was hoping to get some help here. 

*Here's the first one: 
Name:Cobalt blue medium Pandora
Item #: N/A
Auction link: N/A
Photos: There's a ton of pics in my photobucket account here of all the hardware and heatstamps: http://photobucket.com/cobaltbluemediumpandora*

Feels real, smells real, etc.


----------



## REREsaurus

Second one is a Bright red/orange Pandora in medium, also feels and smells authentic. The heatstamp looks a little lighter (not pressed in as dark), but I just want to make sure its authentic. This one is also recently purchased second-hand and is already in my possession, there's no auction link nor item number.

*Link to 23 photos here: http://photobucket.com/redorangepandoramedium*

Help, please!


----------



## REREsaurus

Third bag is a *Gray Large Pandora* that looks the same as my medium one, but wanted to make sure as well. There is no auction number or item link, the bag is in my possession.

*25 photos are posted here: http://photobucket.com/graylargepandora*


----------



## REREsaurus

And the last one is this Tan Brown Large Pandora bag. Bought from ebay and here's the info:

Name: New $1,790 GIVENCHY Brown Pandora Mouton Leather Shoulder Handbag Bag, Large
Seller: riches_from_my_closet
Item#: 260855445833
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260855445833
*
Link to my own personal photos taken just now: http://photobucket.com/tanbrownlargepandora*

Also, this is the same seller of the Orange Medium Pandora that was deemed fake earlier by DisCo when a potential buyer posted it. 

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## sukiyaki

DisCo said:


> The site is in another language but based on the pics of the Givenchy bag....it's FAKE



 Thank you very much, DisCo.


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> Please help a girl out!
> 
> Recently bought a few new Pandora's second-hand and want to confirm authenticity. They are all in my possession now, and since I'm a little newer to Givenchy than Balenciaga -- I was hoping to get some help here.
> 
> *Here's the first one:
> Name:Cobalt blue medium Pandora
> Item #: N/A
> Auction link: N/A
> Photos: There's a ton of pics in my photobucket account here of all the hardware and heatstamps: http://photobucket.com/cobaltbluemediumpandora*
> 
> Feels real, smells real, etc.



This one looks good


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> Second one is a Bright red/orange Pandora in medium, also feels and smells authentic. The heatstamp looks a little lighter (not pressed in as dark), but I just want to make sure its authentic. This one is also recently purchased second-hand and is already in my possession, there's no auction link nor item number.
> 
> *Link to 23 photos here: http://photobucket.com/redorangepandoramedium*
> 
> Help, please!



I question the authenticity of this one...will PM you after I see all the bags


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> Third bag is a *Gray Large Pandora* that looks the same as my medium one, but wanted to make sure as well. There is no auction number or item link, the bag is in my possession.
> 
> *25 photos are posted here: http://photobucket.com/graylargepandora*



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> And the last one is this Tan Brown Large Pandora bag. Bought from ebay and here's the info:
> 
> Name: New $1,790 GIVENCHY Brown Pandora Mouton Leather Shoulder Handbag Bag, Large
> Seller: riches_from_my_closet
> Item#: 260855445833
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260855445833
> *
> Link to my own personal photos taken just now: http://photobucket.com/tanbrownlargepandora*
> 
> Also, this is the same seller of the Orange Medium Pandora that was deemed fake earlier by DisCo when a potential buyer posted it.
> 
> Thank you, ladies.



Looks good


----------



## REREsaurus

DisCo said:


> This one looks good





DisCo said:


> Authentic





DisCo said:


> Looks good



Disco - Thank you so much for doing this. Glad at least the large gray, large tan/brown, and medium blue look good. Gonna ask the seller about the red medium and also wait for randr21 for more confirmation. You're a life-saver today!


----------



## am2022

Hi ladies love love givenchy ... Only have a black embossed sacca but want an xl givenchy nightingale.
How does this one look?
Friend is selling it!!!


----------



## randr21

REREsaurus said:


> Second one is a Bright red/orange Pandora in medium, also feels and smells authentic. The heatstamp looks a little lighter (not pressed in as dark), but I just want to make sure its authentic. This one is also recently purchased second-hand and is already in my possession, there's no auction link nor item number.
> 
> *Link to 23 photos here: http://photobucket.com/redorangepandoramedium*
> 
> Help, please!


 
authentic.  that's a lot of pandoras at once!


----------



## DisCo

amacasa said:


> Hi ladies love love givenchy ... Only have a black embossed sacca but want an xl givenchy nightingale.
> How does this one look?
> Friend is selling it!!!



Any pics?


----------



## REREsaurus

randr21 said:


> authentic.  that's a lot of pandoras at once!



*THANK YOU!!* You've made my day. Deep down in my heart of hearts I had an inkling it was authentic. Thanks SO much for checking it out for me. Appreciate it.

(DisCo - thank *you* ever so much for your help too!)


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> *THANK YOU!!* You've made my day. Deep down in my heart of hearts I had an inkling it was authentic. Thanks SO much for checking it out for me. Appreciate it.
> 
> (DisCo - thank *you* ever so much for your help too!)



You're very welcome RERE! Glad everything is A - OK!!


----------



## REREsaurus

DisCo said:


> You're very welcome RERE! Glad everything is A - OK!!



Oh me too. So glad... after buying bbags for so many years and being able to authenticate on my own - I felt kind of helpless. Good thing you awesome ladies were there for me. Can't tell you how much I appreciate it.

Cheers to building the perfect panda collection.


----------



## riry

Hi ladies, I have a bag in my possession that looks/feels authentic, but I want to be 100% sure. Thank you in advance!

Name: Large/Maxi Black Textured Leather Nightingale


----------



## DisCo

riry said:


> Hi ladies, I have a bag in my possession that looks/feels authentic, but I want to be 100% sure. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name: Large/Maxi Black Textured Leather Nightingale



Based on the pics....authentic


----------



## riry

DisCo said:


> Based on the pics....authentic


 
Phew! Thank you so much for your time and expertise, *Disco *


----------



## DisCo

riry said:


> Phew! Thank you so much for your time and expertise, *Disco *



You're welcome *riry*!


----------



## goldfish19

Item Name: 100% GIVENCHY GOLD STUDDED NYLON LEATHER BAG
Item Number:320764009142
Seller ID:lvchbur
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/32076400914...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1130wt_1185

please help! I also attached my own photos as the bag is in my possession. Won this recently on eBay.


----------



## DisCo

goldfish19 said:


> Item Name: 100% GIVENCHY GOLD STUDDED NYLON LEATHER BAG
> Item Number:320764009142
> Seller ID:lvchbur
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/32076400914...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1130wt_1185
> 
> please help! I also attached my own photos as the bag is in my possession. Won this recently on eBay.



This is not authentic unfortunately


----------



## goldfish19

DisCo said:


> This is not authentic unfortunately



Hi! Could you tell me how you can tell? I emailed photos to caroldiva and she said it is authentic. Please


----------



## DisCo

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! Could you tell me how you can tell? I emailed photos to caroldiva and she said it is authentic. Please



Sent you PM  

I think Carol Diva is only familiar with LV and Hermes bags?


----------



## goldfish19

DisCo said:


> Sent you PM
> 
> I think Carol Diva is only familiar with LV and Hermes bags?



I actually asked her before I got her authentication service if she is knowledgeable on Givenchy and she said she can authenticate. Is there any other company which can help me with filing a dispute with eBay?


----------



## goldfish19

Item Name: Givenchy medium nylon studded nightgale handbag
Item Number:300588329290
Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30058832929...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1107wt_1185


Item Name: Givenchy medium nylon leather studded nightgale bag
Item Number:300591800764
Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300591800764#ht_1360wt_1185


Item Name: Auth Givenchy medium nylon leather studded nightgale bag
Item Number:300604117790
Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30060411779...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1376wt_1139

Looking to buy the last one (still active on eBay). First 2 are ended listings. Many thanks!


----------



## DisCo

goldfish19 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy medium nylon studded nightgale handbag
> Item Number:300588329290
> Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30058832929...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1107wt_1185



Will need pics of the interior, close up of zippered pocket, Givenchy tag and underside (datecode and MIC stamps).  Looks good though based on the limited pics.


----------



## DisCo

goldfish19 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy medium nylon leather studded nightgale bag
> Item Number:300591800764
> Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300591800764#ht_1360wt_1185
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth Givenchy medium nylon leather studded nightgale bag
> Item Number:300604117790
> Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30060411779...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1376wt_1139



Both authentic


----------



## goldfish19

Disco, Thank you so much! Here's another one please, if you don't mind:

Item Name: Auth New Givenchy black nylon studded nightgale
Item Number:300606268291
Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...s_Handbags&hash=item45fd87a383#ht_1147wt_1185


----------



## DisCo

goldfish19 said:


> Disco, Thank you so much! Here's another one please, if you don't mind:
> 
> Item Name: Auth New Givenchy black nylon studded nightgale
> Item Number:300606268291
> Seller ID: downtowngirl2007
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...s_Handbags&hash=item45fd87a383#ht_1147wt_1185



This also looks good but to be absolutely certain, I would ask seller for close up pics of the Givenchy leather tag, zipper pull of pocket and MIC and datecode stamping under the tag


----------



## ndin

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag. TIA 

Item Name: Givenchy-Nightingale-bag-orange
Seller ID: slonsieke
Item Nr: 400247217921
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Nig...921?pt=BENL_Damestassen_1&hash=item5d3097df01

Item Name: uxus Tasche Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Reptilien Leder wie neu 1369 Euro
Item Number: 270826028799
Seller ID: emmilou_247
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-Tasche...028799?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f0e7d3eff


----------



## nycfashionlvr

Need help with this one!

Seller is a friend of a friend of a friend

"Givenchy Nightingale Bag"
Selling it for $1,200.00

The clasps for the strap look plastic-ish to me- not sure if that's how they are supposed to be.


----------



## Patriot

One more Nightingale to authenticate. Got some bad feelings with this bag I baught recently... What do you think? Thanks in advance...


----------



## DisCo

ndin said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag. TIA
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy-Nightingale-bag-orange
> Seller ID: slonsieke
> Item Nr: 400247217921
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Nig...921?pt=BENL_Damestassen_1&hash=item5d3097df01
> 
> Item Name: uxus Tasche Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Reptilien Leder wie neu 1369 Euro
> Item Number: 270826028799
> Seller ID: emmilou_247
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-Tasche...028799?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f0e7d3eff



The orange is authentic.

No red flags on the second one but would need pics of the interior, zipper pull, Givenchy tag, and datecode and made in Italy stamping.


----------



## DisCo

nycfashionlvr said:


> Need help with this one!
> 
> Seller is a friend of a friend of a friend
> 
> "Givenchy Nightingale Bag"
> Selling it for $1,200.00
> 
> The clasps for the strap look plastic-ish to me- not sure if that's how they are supposed to be.



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

Patriot said:


> One more Nightingale to authenticate. Got some bad feelings with this bag I baught recently... What do you think? Thanks in advance...



Not authentic


----------



## Patriot

DisCo said:


> Not authentic




Sure? How can you guys see that? Impressive...
Thanks alot!


----------



## DisCo

Patriot said:


> Sure? How can you guys see that? Impressive...
> Thanks alot!



Yup absolutely sure! You're welcome


----------



## goldfish19

goldfish19 said:


> I actually asked her before I got her authentication service if she is knowledgeable on Givenchy and she said she can authenticate. Is there any other company which can help me with filing a dispute with eBay?



HI again! I managed to find the Givenchy studded bag which sold at bluefly. The label inside is similar to that of the bag I got, but the studs are different. Here's the link:

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...gale-medium-bag/cat20442/307209301/detail.fly


----------



## goldfish19

DisCo said:


> This is not authentic unfortunately



HI again! I managed to find the Givenchy studded bag which was selling at bluefly. The label inside is similar to that of the bag I got, but the studs are different. Here's the link:

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-blac...301/detail.fly

Any thoughts? Also, I opened up the extra shoulder strap and the interior/ reverse is suede.


----------



## hobogirl77

is this authentic?

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-new-black-Medium-Givenchy-Nightingale/32903220


----------



## DisCo

hobogirl77 said:


> is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-new-black-Medium-Givenchy-Nightingale/32903220



It's authentic


----------



## hobogirl77

thanks!


----------



## purselove96

oh wos, this bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number:1866903973
Seller ID:d8me
Link:http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-czarna-skora-prawdziwa-okazja-i1866903973.html
Is it fake or orginal? Thanks


----------



## DisCo

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number:1866903973
> Seller ID:d8me
> Link:http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-czarna-skora-prawdziwa-okazja-i1866903973.html
> Is it fake or orginal? Thanks



Fake


----------



## susu1978

This ebay seller *Riches From My Closet* seems to have quite a lot of Givenchy Pandora in their inventory, is this something to be worried about??

http://stores.ebay.com/Riches-From-My-Closet/_i.html?rt=nc&LH_BIN=1&_sid=362743877&_trksid=p4634.c0.m309


----------



## DisCo

susu1978 said:


> This ebay seller *Riches From My Closet* seems to have quite a lot of Givenchy Pandora in their inventory, is this something to be worried about??
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Riches-From-My-Closet/_i.html?rt=nc&LH_BIN=1&_sid=362743877&_trksid=p4634.c0.m309



I checked out all of this stores G bags and they're all authentic but the card of the washed orange doesn't match the bag though.


----------



## REREsaurus

susu1978 said:


> This ebay seller *Riches From My Closet* seems to have quite a lot of Givenchy Pandora in their inventory, is this something to be worried about??
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Riches-From-...LH_BIN=1&_sid=362743877&_trksid=p4634.c0.m309


 
I can safely say I've bought many Pandora's from this seller and they are all authentic and GORGEOUS. Good prices too.


----------



## REREsaurus

susu1978 said:


> This ebay seller *Riches From My Closet* seems to have quite a lot of Givenchy Pandora in their inventory, is this something to be worried about??
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Riches-From-...LH_BIN=1&_sid=362743877&_trksid=p4634.c0.m309


 


REREsaurus said:


> I can safely say I've bought many Pandora's from this seller and they are all authentic and GORGEOUS. Good prices too.


 
I should add though, that each bag should be authenticated separately just for verification.


----------



## susu1978

REREsaurus said:


> I should add though, that each bag should be authenticated separately just for verification.


 
Thanks I will do authentication, thats a must


----------



## susu1978

DisCo said:


> I checked out all of this stores G bags and they're all authentic but the card of the washed orange doesn't match the bag though.


 
I was actually eyeing the orange bag


----------



## pepper12

Is this authentic? Thanks!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220871147716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DisCo

pepper12 said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220871147716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It's authentic


----------



## pepper12

DisCo said:


> It's authentic



Thanks Disco!


----------



## carpathianridge

Anyone know if this is the real deal: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910243309&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
I really hope it is, but something seems off about it to me.


----------



## DisCo

carpathianridge said:


> Anyone know if this is the real deal:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250910243309&category=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> I really hope it is, but something seems off about it to me.



This is authentic


----------



## carpathianridge

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



Thanks so much!


----------



## DisCo

pepper12 said:


> Thanks Disco!





carpathianridge said:


> Thanks so much!



You're welcome!


----------



## gimme2loubies

Could I get some help to authenticate? TIA.

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Smooth Leather Nightingale Satchel
Item Number: 180738812906
Seller ID: chenenne123
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_740wt_920


----------



## DisCo

gimme2loubies said:


> Could I get some help to authenticate? TIA.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Smooth Leather Nightingale Satchel
> Item Number: 180738812906
> Seller ID: chenenne123
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...gory=63852&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_740wt_920



This is authentic


----------



## gimme2loubies

Could I have you check this one too? Thanks!
Name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY LAMBSKIN NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BAG w/ LIZARD HANDLES & STRAP
Number: 270833305986
Seller ID: luxury.overload
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...H_Handbags&hash=item3f0eec4982#ht_4349wt_1440


----------



## gimme2loubies

Sorry, one more! TIA
Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Medium in black Leather handbag
Number: 280756804572
Seller ID: starbuxgurl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item415e68dbdc#ht_500wt_1019


----------



## DisCo

gimme2loubies said:


> Could I have you check this one too? Thanks!
> Name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY LAMBSKIN NIGHTINGALE SATCHEL BAG w/ LIZARD HANDLES & STRAP
> Number: 270833305986
> Seller ID: luxury.overload
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...H_Handbags&hash=item3f0eec4982#ht_4349wt_1440



This is authentic


----------



## DisCo

gimme2loubies said:


> Sorry, one more! TIA
> Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Medium in black Leather handbag
> Number: 280756804572
> Seller ID: starbuxgurl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item415e68dbdc#ht_500wt_1019



So far this one looks good but I would ask seller for better close up photos of both sides of the leather tag inside the bag (the one with the made in Italy and date code).  Close up of clasp would be great as well


----------



## Pipster

DisCo said:


> So far this one looks good but I would ask seller for better close up photos of both sides of the leather tag inside the bag (the one with the made in Italy and date code). Close up of clasp would be great as well


 


Hey DisCo , I looked at that bag too.  Strange that it is BNWOT.  Did the seller send you more photos and did they look authentic?  Just wondering.  Good luck!


----------



## DisCo

Pipster said:


> Hey DisCo , I looked at that bag too.  Strange that it is BNWOT.  Did the seller send you more photos and did they look authentic?  Just wondering.  Good luck!



I'm just authenticating the bag but Gimme2loubies is the one interested in it


----------



## hotmotha

Is this authentic? Thanks!!

Seller: edropoff
Item Number: 220874696691
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...H_Handbags&hash=item336d2867f3#ht_3028wt_1086


----------



## DisCo

hotmotha said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks!!
> 
> Seller: edropoff
> Item Number: 220874696691
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...H_Handbags&hash=item336d2867f3#ht_3028wt_1086



Not authentic


----------



## addicted2life

Hello ladies! Please help me if this is real before I pay.  Thanks a lot!!  Also if it's real, does anybody know what it's called?  Thank you sooooh much

Seller: *onlineoutletshop030*
Item Number: 280755621448
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280755621448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## DisCo

addicted2life said:


> Hello ladies! Please help me if this is real before I pay.  Thanks a lot!!  Also if it's real, does anybody know what it's called?  Thank you sooooh much
> 
> Seller: *onlineoutletshop030*
> Item Number: 280755621448
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280755621448?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Authentic


----------



## addicted2life

Aaaaack!!! Thanks DisCo!!  You rock 



DisCo said:


> Authentic


----------



## DisCo

addicted2life said:


> Aaaaack!!! Thanks DisCo!!  You rock



You're welcome!


----------



## susu1978

Hello ladies,

Can I please get the below authenticated, I know the listing has ended but the bag is still available and I am negotiating with the seller so (fingers crossed) hope its genuine...

Name: Medium Black Patent Croc Givenchy Nightingale Bag (Authentic)
Number: 170707021063
Seller: notarealdeer
Link: http : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170707021063...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## DisCo

susu1978 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can I please get the below authenticated, I know the listing has ended but the bag is still available and I am negotiating with the seller so (fingers crossed) hope its genuine...
> 
> Name: Medium Black Patent Croc Givenchy Nightingale Bag (Authentic)
> Number: 170707021063
> Seller: notarealdeer
> Link: http : http://www.ebay.com/itm/170707021063...84.m1423.l2649



Not enough photos to help verify authenticity.  Would need close up photos of interior, clasp, Givenchy tag, leather tag w/ datecode/Made in Italy and handles.


----------



## dunkandF

Hi Ladies

Could someone help me in identifying if this Nightingale is authentic as I have been looking around but never seen any other Givenchy bag with a printed Mouton leather like this one...pls.


----------



## DisCo

dunkandF said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Could someone help me in identifying if this Nightingale is authentic as I have been looking around but never seen any other Givenchy bag with a printed Mouton leather like this one...pls.



Such a style exists and so far no red flags on this one but to be sure I'd need a pic of the interior, close up of Givenchy tag and leather tag with made in Italy/date code and close up of clasp


----------



## dunkandF

Thank you loads DisCo


----------



## Natnatnat

Hi ladies!
Newbie here.. Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this bag. Details are as follows:

Item in question: Givenchy Nightingale
Included herein is the link. http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-GI...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aafd3ae4f

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## DisCo

Natnatnat said:


> Hi ladies!
> Newbie here.. Would like to ask for your help in authenticating this bag. Details are as follows:
> 
> Item in question: Givenchy Nightingale
> Included herein is the link. http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-GI...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4aafd3ae4f
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance!



This is authentic and beautiful I might add


----------



## Natnatnat

Thanks so much DisCo!


----------



## DisCo

Natnatnat said:


> Thanks so much DisCo!



Glad to help!


----------



## Natnatnat

DisCo said:


> This is authentic and beautiful I might add



Hi again DisCo! I've been wanting to get myself a nightingale for so long but having read the most of the posts here about the surfacing of fake givenchys on eBay, I was really hesitant. What are the red flags I should look out for? What pics are necessary to authenticate a nightingale? Thanks for your advice


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Hey Ladies, can you help me out with this one? Thanks!

Item Name:** $2.6 K BN GIVENCHY EMBOSSED PYTHON OPTIC NIGHTINGALE TOTE
Item #: 170714576516
Seller:what*2*wear
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-6-K-BN-GI...H_Handbags&hash=item27bf61b684#ht_1856wt_1398


----------



## kazealot

Item Name: LARGE GIVENCHY TAN BROWN NIGHTINGALE BAG
Item Number: 160668382069
Seller ID: samroyce1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-GIVEN...ultDomain_0&hash=item256894f375#ht_500wt_1215


----------



## DisCo

glendaPLEASE said:


> Hey Ladies, can you help me out with this one? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:** $2.6 K BN GIVENCHY EMBOSSED PYTHON OPTIC NIGHTINGALE TOTE
> Item #: 170714576516
> Seller:what*2*wear
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-6-K-BN-GI...H_Handbags&hash=item27bf61b684#ht_1856wt_1398



No red flags but I would ask seller for clearer pics of the Givenchy tag, close up pic of made in Italy/date code, and clasp


----------



## DisCo

kazealot said:


> Item Name: LARGE GIVENCHY TAN BROWN NIGHTINGALE BAG
> Item Number: 160668382069
> Seller ID: samroyce1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LARGE-GIVEN...ultDomain_0&hash=item256894f375#ht_500wt_1215



Not enough pics to verify authenticity.  Would ask pics of the interior, close up of the Givenchy tag and leather tag w/ made in Italy and datecode plus close up of clasp


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello,
Would you please look at this Givenchy bag for me?
Title: BORSA GIVENCHY IN PELLE MARRONE TESTA DI MORO BELLISSIMA
Item #: 250913229838
Seller: oscarladys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250913229838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Com: I have 4 additional pix if they help:












TIA


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Hello,
> Would you please look at this Givenchy bag for me?
> Title: BORSA GIVENCHY IN PELLE MARRONE TESTA DI MORO BELLISSIMA
> Item #: 250913229838
> Seller: oscarladys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250913229838?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Com: I have 4 additional pix if they help:
> View attachment 1511564
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511565
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511566
> 
> 
> View attachment 1511567
> 
> 
> TIA



Hi...this is NOT authentic


----------



## maggieridzon

DisCo said:


> Hi...this is NOT authentic


 
Thank you so much for saving time and frustration!:urock:


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Thank you so much for saving time and frustration!:urock:



You're welcome!


----------



## Natnatnat

Hi Ladies! Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this bag for me. Thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Link: http://bagcentral.multiply.com/prod..._Black_Patent?x_source=mplist&x_term=Givenchy


----------



## DisCo

Natnatnat said:


> Hi Ladies! Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this bag for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Link: http://bagcentral.multiply.com/prod..._Black_Patent?x_source=mplist&x_term=Givenchy



This is authentic


----------



## Natnatnat

DisCo said:
			
		

> This is authentic



Thanks DisCo! I have finally decided to take the plunge and get myself a nightingale! Will get the navy medium that was authenticated a few days ago! Thanks so much for the help! You guys are the best


----------



## Adrena

Good day,

I won a Givenchy at a silent auction and have no idea what year, model name or even if it's real.  Unfortunately I posted my question in the wrong forum...

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/can-someone-please-help-me-id-this-givenchy-456116-2.html#post20225854

Does anybody have info and could you please let me know if it's real?

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Adrena

Good day,

Item: Unknown
Listing number: (private sale - won at a silent auction at work)
Seller: unknown (was donated)
Link: http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy...e-id-this-givenchy-456116-2.html#post20225854
Comments: Does anybody have info about this item?  Could you please let me know if it's real or a fake?  The tag inside and the zipper indicate: Gentleman Givenchy Paris.  Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance ladies!!


----------



## amandasummer

Hi, I hope this is the right place to post and you can help me with these shoes. Will be my first pair of Givenchy's  

Item: NEW AUTH GIVENCHY DENIM FANTA LACE-UP BOOTS, sz 37 $995.00
Listing number: 180743461139
Seller: leoraf4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180743461139?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 
Comments: I won these and would like to know they're authentic before paying. TIA!


----------



## malvs12

hello ladies, 

can I ask your expert opinions on this bag?

Item: Brand new black, Medium Givenchy Nightingale
Item No: 32903220
Seller ID: Jenipuh1102
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-new-black-Medium-Givenchy-Nightingale/32903220

TIA!


----------



## DisCo

malvs12 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> can I ask your expert opinions on this bag?
> 
> Item: Brand new black, Medium Givenchy Nightingale
> Item No: 32903220
> Seller ID: Jenipuh1102
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-new-black-Medium-Givenchy-Nightingale/32903220
> 
> TIA!



This is authentic


----------



## DisCo

amandasummer said:


> Hi, I hope this is the right place to post and you can help me with these shoes. Will be my first pair of Givenchy's
> 
> Item: NEW AUTH GIVENCHY DENIM FANTA LACE-UP BOOTS, sz 37 $995.00
> Listing number: 180743461139
> Seller: leoraf4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180743461139?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments: I won these and would like to know they're authentic before paying. TIA!



This is authentic


----------



## amandasummer

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



Thank you!


----------



## kazealot

Item Name: Givenchy Studded Leather Embellished Nylon Nightingale
Item Number:350501984237
Seller ID:clarsanna
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-St...H_Handbags&hash=item519b8bd7ed#ht_6875wt_1215

Item Name:Givenchy Studded Leather Embellished Nylon Nightingale
Item Number:350501984237
Seller ID:clarsanna 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35047816652...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6875wt_1215

I'm unsure if this is the same bag listed twice, or just two of the same type of bag. Either way, any help would be awesome!


----------



## DisCo

kazealot said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Studded Leather Embellished Nylon Nightingale
> Item Number:350501984237
> Seller ID:clarsanna
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-St...H_Handbags&hash=item519b8bd7ed#ht_6875wt_1215
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Studded Leather Embellished Nylon Nightingale
> Item Number:350501984237
> Seller ID:clarsanna
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/35047816652...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_6875wt_1215
> 
> I'm unsure if this is the same bag listed twice, or just two of the same type of bag. Either way, any help would be awesome!



This is authentic


----------



## kazealot

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



Wonderful! Thank you so much


----------



## LADYM1234

i know this isnt much but its all i have as of now, can u tell from this if it looks fake? http://imageshack.us/g/690/222kt.png/


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> i know this isnt much but its all i have as of now, can u tell from this if it looks fake? http://imageshack.us/g/690/222kt.png/



There's a possibility that this could be fake...this is actually one of the most common designs of fake Nightingales but would definitely need more pics to know for sure.


----------



## kc050

Hi, I'm new to this forum.  Could anyone please help me in authenticating this Nightingale?

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Large Shoulder Bag Beige
Item Number: 260874822566
Seller ID: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd59e3a6#ht_3750wt_872

I've done extensive searching on brandoff and they seem to have physical stores throughout Japan and Hong Kong, but I'm still somewhat paranoid... Any help/advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## LADYM1234

hi, please authenticate this http://imageshack.us/g/849/1111hv.png/


----------



## LADYM1234

DisCo said:


> There's a possibility that this could be fake...this is actually one of the most common designs of fake Nightingales but would definitely need more pics to know for sure.



here are the additional photos i was given http://imageshack.us/g/846/s04114851.jpg/


----------



## tipsuda

Hello,

Please help me authenticate the auction below. TIA!

Item Name: GIVENCHY Chocolate Brown Textured Leather Nightingale Convertible Handbag
Item Number: 200667723600
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200667723600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> here are the additional photos i was given http://imageshack.us/g/846/s04114851.jpg/



Not authentic


----------



## LADYM1234

thank you


----------



## DisCo

kc050 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum.  Could anyone please help me in authenticating this Nightingale?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Large Shoulder Bag Beige
> Item Number: 260874822566
> Seller ID: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbd59e3a6#ht_3750wt_872
> 
> I've done extensive searching on brandoff and they seem to have physical stores throughout Japan and Hong Kong, but I'm still somewhat paranoid... Any help/advice would be much appreciated!



Authentic 

I actually bought a Chanel bag from their HK store last year


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> hi, please authenticate this http://imageshack.us/g/849/1111hv.png/



This is soooo obviously fake


----------



## DisCo

tipsuda said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate the auction below. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Chocolate Brown Textured Leather Nightingale Convertible Handbag
> Item Number: 200667723600
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200667723600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Name of the bag is Antigona not Nightingale but this is authentic


----------



## susu1978

hello, please help authenticate. TIA

item name: $1000+Authentic Leather New GIVENCHY Paris Red Nightingale HANDBAG*2008
item id: 110763725791
seller name: happydeals02
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/110763725791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kc050

DisCo said:


> Authentic
> 
> I actually bought a Chanel bag from their HK store last year



Thanks so much!


----------



## DisCo

susu1978 said:


> hello, please help authenticate. TIA
> 
> item name: $1000+Authentic Leather New GIVENCHY Paris Red Nightingale HANDBAG*2008
> item id: 110763725791
> seller name: happydeals02
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/110763725791?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Not authentic


----------



## Entice

Can someone authenticate these vintage earrings please (not sure how to list etsy items)? 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/55578074/vintage-givenchy-clip-on-earrings


----------



## tipsuda

DisCo said:
			
		

> Name of the bag is Antigona not Nightingale but this is authentic



Thanks for the reply  Just wondering, do you think the strap is damaged? compared to other Antigonas, the strap on this one seems to be missing the metal hardware near the clasp. I like the distressed look of the bag but I can't tell if some of the "details" are part of the original look of the bag.

Also, the listing says this bag doesnt have a serial number. Is this typical? 

Sorry for all the questions. Im new to the antigona. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DisCo

tipsuda said:


> Thanks for the reply  Just wondering, do you think the strap is damaged? compared to other Antigonas, the strap on this one seems to be missing the metal hardware near the clasp. I like the distressed look of the bag but I can't tell if some of the "details" are part of the original look of the bag.
> 
> Also, the listing says this bag doesnt have a serial number. Is this typical?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. Im new to the antigona. Thanks again for your help!



I would ask the seller for a detailed description of the bag and its condition.  You could also ask for more pics. etc.  

The strap of the Antigona is adjustable so the metal buckle that you would normally see near the sides could be situated in a different part after adjustment.  It doesn't have any serial numbers, only a date code that should be stamped on a leather tag along the interior's seams (with the made in Italy stamp as well).   The serial number is normally written on the white Givenchy card that comes with buying a brand new Givenchy bag.  You can ask the seller if this card is included.


----------



## DisCo

Entice said:


> Can someone authenticate these vintage earrings please (not sure how to list etsy items)?
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/55578074/vintage-givenchy-clip-on-earrings



This is authentic


----------



## Entice

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



Thanks!


----------



## susu1978

ok, lets see it this one is authentic (fingers crossed) TIA

ITEM NAME: $1000+ Authentic New GIVENCHY Nightingale Red Leather Womens Shoulder BAG
ITEM ID: STYLESTARTS
SELLER NAME : 230692687930
LINK : http://www.ebay.com/itm/230692687930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DisCo

susu1978 said:


> ok, lets see it this one is authentic (fingers crossed) TIA
> 
> ITEM NAME: $1000+ Authentic New GIVENCHY Nightingale Red Leather Womens Shoulder BAG
> ITEM ID: STYLESTARTS
> SELLER NAME : 230692687930
> LINK : http://www.ebay.com/itm/230692687930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Not authentic


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello DisCo

I'm trying to purchase this large Nightingale bag and have asked & wait for additional pix, but I'm not sure if they really help;
Title Large I believe patent Nightingale
Seller from France private transaction
Item #: N/A
Link: None
 Pictures taken by seller:
















to continue:


----------



## maggieridzon

Additional 3 pix:










Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Additional 3 pix:
> 
> View attachment 1517952
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517953
> 
> 
> View attachment 1517954
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



No red flags based on the pics you posted but it would really help to have clear pics of the interior, leather tags w/ Givenchy and made in Italy/date code


----------



## maggieridzon

DisCo said:


> No red flags based on the pics you posted but it would really help to have clear pics of the interior, leather tags w/ Givenchy and made in Italy/date code


 
Thank you so much for your help.
Yes, I have asked and actually received that picture, but with the camera - phone flash so there is nothing to see.
But if there is no red flag I will post my pix ones I received the bag if decide to purchase.
Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Bluemoon2

Hi,  Im new today but I would like to ask if you could authentic this bag Im interested in buying 

  Item Name:  Givenchy Nightingale Tote - 100% Mouton Leather - Designer Original
  [FONT=&quot]Item number: 130596984386[/FONT]
Seller ID: *apcedar*
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130596984386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## DisCo

Bluemoon2 said:


> Hi,  Im new today but I would like to ask if you could authentic this bag Im interested in buying
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Nightingale Tote - 100% Mouton Leather - Designer Original
> [FONT=&quot]Item number: 130596984386[/FONT]
> Seller ID: *apcedar*
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130596984386?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It's authentic


----------



## Kias1229

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300619335112#ht_500wt_922

Please help me authentic this Givenchy nightingale bag thanks you!


----------



## DisCo

Kias1229 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300619335112#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Please help me authentic this Givenchy nightingale bag thanks you!



This is authentic


----------



## Bluemoon2

DisCo said:


> This is authentic


Thanks so much for your help DisCo, I put in an offer and the seller has excepted it I'm so excited!


----------



## kitkathiro

hi can u please authenticate this
product : Authentic Givenchy Large Smooth Blue Navy Leather Nightingale Handbag
link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item20be3c6185#ht_500wt_1360
comment : i think this is authentic but wanna make sure again   thank you


----------



## DisCo

kitkathiro said:


> hi can u please authenticate this
> product : Authentic Givenchy Large Smooth Blue Navy Leather Nightingale Handbag
> link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item20be3c6185#ht_500wt_1360
> comment : i think this is authentic but wanna make sure again   thank you



Authentic


----------



## LADYM1234

hi lovely ladies, please authenticate this givenchy http://imageshack.us/g/812/sdfsdfasfdsfd.png/


----------



## LADYM1234

please authenticate thank yoU! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-GIVEN...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4031280255335462083


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> hi lovely ladies, please authenticate this givenchy http://imageshack.us/g/812/sdfsdfasfdsfd.png/





LADYM1234 said:


> please authenticate thank yoU!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-GIVEN...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4031280255335462083



Both authentic


----------



## shelzbags

Please Help: 
Item # 130596891915
Title: Black Medium Givenchy Nightingale Sac Bag
Seller:tiffd117(1)
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Mediu...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e682e6d0b

Thank you bunches!


----------



## Kias1229

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NE...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb90cffe9

please help me authentic this givenchy bag 

many thanks!!!!


----------



## Kias1229

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Em...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aae0c4e6

please help authentic this givenchy bag thanks


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

Hi, please help me with my first Nightingale, it's very hard to take pictures since it's white patent, I do not see any marking at the back of the zipper pull, please let me know if additional pictures are require. thank you in advance.

Name: Nightingdale


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

last two pictures


----------



## DisCo

shelzbags said:


> Please Help:
> Item # 130596891915
> Title: Black Medium Givenchy Nightingale Sac Bag
> Seller:tiffd117(1)
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Mediu...915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e682e6d0b
> 
> Thank you bunches!



Not authentic


----------



## DisCo

Kias1229 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NE...521?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb90cffe9
> 
> please help me authentic this givenchy bag
> 
> many thanks!!!!



I would ask seller for pic of the leather tag inside with datecode and made in Italy stamping.  Something about the stitching of the Givenchy tag that looks off as well.


----------



## DisCo

Kias1229 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Em...022?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aae0c4e6
> 
> please help authentic this givenchy bag thanks



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

BaGaHoLic33 said:


> Hi, please help me with my first Nightingale, it's very hard to take pictures since it's white patent, I do not see any marking at the back of the zipper pull, please let me know if additional pictures are require. thank you in advance.
> 
> Name: Nightingdale





BaGaHoLic33 said:


> last two pictures



Authentic


----------



## malvs12

hello ladies, 

been eyeing on this bag for few days now. my feeling says it's authentic but just want to make sure

Item#:160677981225
Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE - LARGE - Dark Brown/Croc Embossed 2011
Seller: montilicious
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-AUTH...WH_Handbags&hash=item2569276c29#ht_500wt_1074

thanks heaps!


----------



## DisCo

malvs12 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> been eyeing on this bag for few days now. my feeling says it's authentic but just want to make sure
> 
> Item#:160677981225
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE - LARGE - Dark Brown/Croc Embossed 2011
> Seller: montilicious
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-AUTH...WH_Handbags&hash=item2569276c29#ht_500wt_1074
> 
> thanks heaps!



This is authentic


----------



## malvs12

thanks DisCo


----------



## shelzbags

DisCo said:


> Not authentic


 Whew!!!!! Too good to be true--thanks so much DisCo!


----------



## BaGaHoLic33

DisCo said:


> Authentic



 Thank You DisCo!!!!!


----------



## drati

Please confirm this is authentic AND the medium size. Thanks so much.

Title: Givenchy Medium Nightingale in JET BLACK Smooth & Smooshy leather! MINT!
Seller: REREsaurus
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-in-JET-BLACK-Smooth-Smooshy-leather-MINT-OBO/42684816


----------



## DisCo

shelzbags said:


> Whew!!!!! Too good to be true--thanks so much DisCo!





BaGaHoLic33 said:


> Thank You DisCo!!!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## DisCo

drati said:


> Please confirm this is authentic AND the medium size. Thanks so much.
> 
> Title: Givenchy Medium Nightingale in JET BLACK Smooth & Smooshy leather! MINT!
> Seller: REREsaurus
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-in-JET-BLACK-Smooth-Smooshy-leather-MINT-OBO/42684816



Authentic! It's great when sellers provide a lot of clear, large photos  It's indeed the medium size.


----------



## drati

DisCo said:


> Authentic! It's great when sellers provide a lot of clear, large photos  It's indeed the medium size.



Thanks, great. I know rere through tpf here but it's still good to check, esp as I don't know exactly what to look for.


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello,
Would you please help me authenticate these two Givenchy Nightingale bags?
1)
Title: Givenchy Nightingale medium tote, rhinestones, Vk 779
Seller: shoe sorceress  
Item#: 260889582653
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=260889582653.html
Was this style available in US? 
2) 
Title: Givenchy Latte Leather Snake Skin Handle Nightingale Bag
Seller: celebrityowned 
Item#: 290630617747
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630617747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

TIA


----------



## Kias1229

thank you so much  DisCO!!


----------



## Kias1229

please help me authentic this 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200673535043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks!


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Hello,
> Would you please help me authenticate these two Givenchy Nightingale bags?
> 1)
> Title: Givenchy Nightingale medium tote, rhinestones, Vk 779
> Seller: shoe sorceress
> Item#: 260889582653
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemnext&item=260889582653.html
> Was this style available in US?
> 2)
> Title: Givenchy Latte Leather Snake Skin Handle Nightingale Bag
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Item#: 290630617747
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290630617747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> TIA



Both are authentic


----------



## DisCo

Kias1229 said:


> please help me authentic this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200673535043?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks!



Authentic


----------



## maggieridzon

DisCo said:


> Both are authentic


 

Thank you DisCo


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Thank you DisCo



You're welcome!


----------



## nzjacqui

Title: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather tote- as new
Seller: willss26
Item#: 250926980359
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a6c69dd07


----------



## DisCo

nzjacqui said:


> Title: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather tote- as new
> Seller: willss26
> Item#: 250926980359
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a6c69dd07



There was someone who inquired about the authenticity of this bag already and it's NOT authentic.


----------



## Aluxe

DisCo said:


> *There was someone who inquired about the authenticity of this bag already* and it's NOT authentic.



Please ladies and gents, authenticators provide this service for free, so kindly do a quick search through the thread to see if the item number for the bag you want has previously been reviewed. It would make the life of authenticators much easier.

Place the item number within quotes when searching, as such "xxxxxxx", and you'll find out whether or not the bag you are curious about has been reviewed.

Thanks to all the authenticators and again I plead to the powers that be, a brand spanking new "Authenticate This Givenchy" sticky thread that has all pertinent and helpful rules in Post 1 will make it easier for everyone.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can you please tell me if this is authentic?

seller: urbansolutions

item number: 280770357269


link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/INCREDIBLE-...WH_Handbags&hash=item415f37a815#ht_500wt_1185

thanks in advance!


----------



## DisCo

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> seller: urbansolutions
> 
> item number: 280770357269
> 
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/INCREDIBLE-...WH_Handbags&hash=item415f37a815#ht_500wt_1185
> 
> thanks in advance!



This is authentic


----------



## DisCo

Aluxe said:


> Please ladies and gents, authenticators provide this service for free, so kindly do a quick search through the thread to see if the item number for the bag you want has previously been reviewed. It would make the life of authenticators much easier.
> 
> Place the item number within quotes when searching, as such "xxxxxxx", and you'll find out whether or not the bag you are curious about has been reviewed.
> 
> Thanks to all the authenticators and again I plead to the powers that be, a brand spanking new "Authenticate This Givenchy" sticky thread that has all pertinent and helpful rules in Post 1 will make it easier for everyone.



Thanks for this post Aluxe! Yup it'd be really helpful for all parties concerned if the proper format will be followed....hope future posters can comply!


----------



## farrahmelanie

DisCo said:


> This is authentic




Thank you!!!


----------



## DisCo

farrahmelanie said:


> Thank you!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## green.bee

1. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
2. is it a Large or Medium?

Item Name: black Givenchy Nightingale Tote
Item Number:  330640791639
Seller ID: sh82n
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-GIVEN...639?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfbba1857

Thank you!


----------



## DisCo

green.bee said:


> 1. Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 2. is it a Large or Medium?
> 
> Item Name: black Givenchy Nightingale Tote
> Item Number:  330640791639
> Seller ID: sh82n
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-GIVEN...639?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfbba1857
> 
> Thank you!



This is NOT authentic.


----------



## green.bee

DisCo said:


> This is NOT authentic.




Thank you very much


----------



## DisCo

green.bee said:


> Thank you very much



Glad to help


----------



## Katmegdar

Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance.

Title: Givenchy smooth nightingale handbag black new
Seller: France2626
Item id : 290631763230
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Smooth-Nightingale-handbag-black-NEW-/290631763230


----------



## DisCo

Katmegdar said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Title: Givenchy smooth nightingale handbag black new
> Seller: France2626
> Item id : 290631763230
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Smooth-Nightingale-handbag-black-NEW-/290631763230



Not authentic


----------



## LADYM1234

Hello Disco!

Please authenticate this bag: Givenchy Brown Leather Bag

I don't know anything about it so can you tell me the size and color name if it is authentic? I received it and wanted to show you clearer pictures because I think the ones I had given you before weren't fantastic.

Thank you thank you! really appreciate it
Full Album: http://imageshack.us/g/193/img1148e.jpg/


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> Hello Disco!
> 
> Please authenticate this bag: Givenchy Brown Leather Bag
> 
> I don't know anything about it so can you tell me the size and color name if it is authentic? I received it and wanted to show you clearer pictures because I think the ones I had given you before weren't fantastic.
> 
> Thank you thank you! really appreciate it
> Full Album: http://imageshack.us/g/193/img1148e.jpg/



Hi LADYM1234.  This is authentic and beautiful!


----------



## LADYM1234

DisCo said:


> Hi LADYM1234.  This is authentic and beautiful!



thank u disco, could you please tell me the size from the picture of my mom standing next to it ? and the color name?


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> thank u disco, could you please tell me the size from the picture of my mom standing next to it ? and the color name?



Judging from the pic, I would say it's a large. Not too sure about the colour but this could be sand and medium brown combo.


----------



## LADYM1234

DisCo said:


> Judging from the pic, I would say it's a large. Not too sure about the colour but this could be sand and medium brown combo.



i looked on google and i think its called "mottled brown leather" http://www.strictlypursonal.com/575.html

thank you for your help. always very fast response ! xox


----------



## LADYM1234

oh and sorry to bother you again but the handles are quite consumed and the inside is dirty, do you know who would be able to clean/fix for me?


----------



## LADYM1234

Disco, if you would be so kind as to take a look at these and tell me your thoughts

Medium Black Nightingale





















Thanks in advance


----------



## DisCo

LADYM1234 said:


> Disco, if you would be so kind as to take a look at these and tell me your thoughts
> 
> Medium Black Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



This is not authentic.

With regards to the handle of the previous bag, I think a leather specialist can fix the sealant on the sides.  with the stains, maybe magic eraser or mild detergent.


----------



## kazealot

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this? I'm not sure about the stitching.


----------



## Aluxe

kazealot said:


> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this? I'm not sure about the stitching.



This looks faux to me, sorry. However, wait for another of the lovely ladies to confirm.

Best of luck!


----------



## DisCo

kazealot said:


> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this? I'm not sure about the stitching.



Yup this is not authentic.


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this? I'm not sure about the 'GIVENCHY' on shoulder strap...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aluxe

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this? I'm not sure about the 'GIVENCHY' on shoulder strap...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not sure about the shoulder strap either, but someone else will chime in. Until then, can you share a pic of the bag's butt?


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Aluxe said:


> Not sure about the shoulder strap either, but someone else will chime in. Until then, can you share a pic of the bag's butt?



Yep!   Here they are. 

Thanks.


----------



## fofipurse

so glad i found this sublink.. been a user of TPF for chanel and lv but could not find givenchy.
EXperts. i need your help telling me what kind of bag is this..is it nightingale?..the top part looks like it but i am not 100 % sure..anyone please?

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h321/fofiphoto/100_1169.jpg

Also i took your advice and opened a photobucket account but i still don't know how to post pictures directly here (not a link) ) can you tell me what to do?


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> I was wondering if anyone could authenticate this? I'm not sure about the 'GIVENCHY' on shoulder strap...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This is authentic


----------



## DisCo

fofipurse said:


> so glad i found this sublink.. been a user of TPF for chanel and lv but could not find givenchy.
> EXperts. i need your help telling me what kind of bag is this..is it nightingale?..the top part looks like it but i am not 100 % sure..anyone please?
> 
> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h321/fofiphoto/100_1169.jpg
> 
> Also i took your advice and opened a photobucket account but i still don't know how to post pictures directly here (not a link) ) can you tell me what to do?



Yes this is a Nightingale but in the earlier style


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



Thank you so much!!


----------



## fofipurse

aha... finally.. an expert opinion
my gratitude to you....



DisCo said:


> Yes this is a Nightingale but in the earlier style


----------



## DisCo

fofipurse said:


> aha... finally.. an expert opinion
> my gratitude to you....



Also, this was referred to as an overnight bag as well


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello DisCo,
Would you please authenticate all three posting for me?
1)
Title: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG - STUNNING 100% AUTHENTIC
Item#: 250935388318
Seller: foxon19 ( Feedback Score Of 13)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250935388318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
2) 
Title: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BLACK PATENT LEATHER
Item#: 200677300014
Seller: pacae64 ( Feedback Score Of 61
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200677300014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
3)
Title: Givenchy Ladies Handbag
Item#: 270856570388
Seller: kelly19702010 ( Feedback Score Of 255)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270856570388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
On the last one #3, would you please advice what is the name for this beauty if authentic?
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Hello DisCo,
> Would you please authenticate all three posting for me?
> 1)
> Title: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG - STUNNING 100% AUTHENTIC
> Item#: 250935388318
> Seller: foxon19 ( Feedback Score Of 13)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/250935388318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 2)
> Title: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BLACK PATENT LEATHER
> Item#: 200677300014
> Seller: pacae64 ( Feedback Score Of 61
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200677300014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 3)
> Title: Givenchy Ladies Handbag
> Item#: 270856570388
> Seller: kelly19702010 ( Feedback Score Of 255)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270856570388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> On the last one #3, would you please advice what is the name for this beauty if authentic?
> Thank you so much in advance



1) Not authentic

2) Authentic

3) Authentic


----------



## maggieridzon

DisCo said:


> 1) Not authentic
> 
> 2) Authentic
> 
> 3) Authentic


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## fofipurse

hi disco.. you are an expert with no doubt so thank you 
i will look it on goole.


DisCo said:


> Also, this was referred to as an overnight bag as well


----------



## Natnatnat

Hi Ladies... Looking to find a black calfskin nightingale and hoping this would be the one!  Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this, any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance! 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Calfskin Medium
Seller: shopabag
Link: http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos...e_Medium_in_Black_Calf_Leather_with_Gold_Logo


----------



## DisCo

Natnatnat said:


> Hi Ladies... Looking to find a black calfskin nightingale and hoping this would be the one!  Kindly share your expertise in authenticating this, any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Calfskin Medium
> Seller: shopabag
> Link: http://shopabag.multiply.com/photos...e_Medium_in_Black_Calf_Leather_with_Gold_Logo



This is authentic


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hi Ladies... Please kindly share your expertise in authenticating this, any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance! 

1) Title: Givenchy Blue Patent Leather Medium Nightingale Handbag
Item # : 220900776825
Seller: edropoff  
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220900776825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2834wt_1026


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hi Ladies... Please kindly share your expertise in authenticating this, any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance!
> 
> 1) Title: Givenchy Blue Patent Leather Medium Nightingale Handbag
> Item # : 220900776825
> Seller: edropoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220900776825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2834wt_1026



This is NOT authentic


----------



## mandyangeline

Hi lovely ladies   I would be grateful if you could authenticate the following bag for me:

Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale Satchel, Medium - Dark Green Patent Leather
Item Number: 150705676672
Seller ID: ttee2g
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15070567...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1216

Thank you in advance! x


----------



## DisCo

mandyangeline said:


> Hi lovely ladies   I would be grateful if you could authenticate the following bag for me:
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale Satchel, Medium - Dark Green Patent Leather
> Item Number: 150705676672
> Seller ID: ttee2g
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/15070567...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1216
> 
> Thank you in advance! x



Authentic


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

DisCo said:


> This is NOT authentic



DisCo,Thank you! You are awesome!


----------



## mandyangeline

DisCo said:


> Authentic



Thank you DisCo! Really appreciate it  x


----------



## birki

Just made impulse purchase over ebay (i have such a weakness for studs ) , please help to authenticate..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-SI...28?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item45fec3e948

TIA~


----------



## hadjiantoni

hi can you please help me authenticate this bag???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1202

xx


----------



## DisCo

birki said:


> Just made impulse purchase over ebay (i have such a weakness for studs ) , please help to authenticate..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-SI...28?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item45fec3e948
> 
> TIA~



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

hadjiantoni said:


> hi can you please help me authenticate this bag???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> xx



NOT authentic


----------



## DisCo

Just re-posting the ideal format for authentication requests (as indicated page 1 of this thread) and hope everyone will comply 



> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


----------



## lomna

Item Name:    GIVENCHY NEW BAG
Item Number:   250936404631
Seller ID:   2011debs79
Link:   http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250936404631


http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1237/img5342q.jpg
http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6947/img5343t.jpg
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2708/img5344dg.jpg


Thank You!


----------



## lohead

GIVENCHY 11AW NWT BLACK RELIGIOUS PRINTED JERSEY T-SHIRT
homme_trends_online 
120793686274

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-11...ps=63&clkid=4499548436483659842#ht_5499wt_987


----------



## DisCo

lomna said:


> Item Name:    GIVENCHY NEW BAG
> Item Number:   250936404631
> Seller ID:   2011debs79
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250936404631
> 
> 
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1237/img5342q.jpg
> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/6947/img5343t.jpg
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2708/img5344dg.jpg
> 
> 
> Thank You!



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

lohead said:


> GIVENCHY 11AW NWT BLACK RELIGIOUS PRINTED JERSEY T-SHIRT
> homme_trends_online
> 120793686274
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-11...ps=63&clkid=4499548436483659842#ht_5499wt_987



Can't authenticate apparel but hopefully someone else chimes in!


----------



## lomna

DisCo said:


> Authentic



Thanks for the reply! Do you know anything else about this bag? Is it a new model etc?

Thanks again!


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello DisCo,
Would you please let me know if this bag is authentic?

Title: BNWT DESIGNER BLACK GIVENCHY BAG UNSUITABLE PRESENT WITH TAGS AND CARDS
Item#: 200681530234
Seller: kalshop 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200681530234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello,
I have one more Givenchy Nightingale if you please authenticate this one as well!
Thank you so much.:help:
Title: Givenchy Handbag
Item #: N/A
Seller is from Netherlands
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Giv...1&totalResults=3808&page.size=24&page.index=0


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Hello DisCo,
> Would you please let me know if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Title: BNWT DESIGNER BLACK GIVENCHY BAG UNSUITABLE PRESENT WITH TAGS AND CARDS
> Item#: 200681530234
> Seller: kalshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200681530234?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA



NOT authentic


----------



## DisCo

maggieridzon said:


> Hello,
> I have one more Givenchy Nightingale if you please authenticate this one as well!
> Thank you so much.:help:
> Title: Givenchy Handbag
> Item #: N/A
> Seller is from Netherlands
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/Giv...1&totalResults=3808&page.size=24&page.index=0



Authentic


----------



## maggieridzon

DisCo said:


> Authentic


 
Thank you for your time!


----------



## daphodill84

Item Name:Authentic Givenchy Croco Stamped Nightingale Large Black Leather Should Bag Tote
Item Number:	230709015510
Seller ID:sabvadarut7
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...510?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b75433d6

Can you please authenticate this?
Thanks!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Could you ladies please help me authenticate this bag please?

Item name:Givenchy Medium Moyen Pandora Distressed Leather Bag - Brown
Item number:130610411094
ebay seller:jjmaxim
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68fcb656


thanks heaps in advance!


----------



## KatrinaSlack

Hi ladies, could you authenticate this one as well please:

Item name:*GIVENCHY Pandora Leather Hazel Handbag Bag NEW $1660.00 
*Item number:150707353637
ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
seller:joyciesattic

thanks again.


----------



## AnniWillz

Please authenticate for me:
 Item: GENUINE VINTAGE GIVENCHY LARGE
BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG 
Seller: K5504-2002 
Item no: 220886395048 
Link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 
Many many thanks


----------



## DisCo

daphodill84 said:


> Item Name:Authentic Givenchy Croco Stamped Nightingale Large Black Leather Should Bag Tote
> Item Number:	230709015510
> Seller ID:sabvadarut7
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...510?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35b75433d6
> 
> Can you please authenticate this?
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

KatrinaSlack said:


> Could you ladies please help me authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item name:Givenchy Medium Moyen Pandora Distressed Leather Bag - Brown
> Item number:130610411094
> ebay seller:jjmaxim
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e68fcb656
> 
> 
> thanks heaps in advance!



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

KatrinaSlack said:


> Hi ladies, could you authenticate this one as well please:
> 
> Item name:*GIVENCHY Pandora Leather Hazel Handbag Bag NEW $1660.00
> *Item number:150707353637
> ebay link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> seller:joyciesattic
> 
> thanks again.



Would need more pics....close up of leather tag inside bag with Made in Italy and datecode...close up of hardware, etc


----------



## AnniWillz

AnniWillz said:
			
		

> Please authenticate for me:
> Item: GENUINE VINTAGE GIVENCHY LARGE
> BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG
> Seller: K5504-2002
> Item no: 220886395048
> Link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Many many thanks



Hi hate to be pushy but would be great to hear from you as I'm holding off payment until I get your confirmation. 
Ta


----------



## AnniWillz

I may have been missed - I've resubmitted my query:
Please authenticate for me:
Item: GENUINE VINTAGE GIVENCHY LARGE
BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG
Seller: K5504 -2002
Item no: 220886395048
 link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 
Many many thanks


----------



## DisCo

AnniWillz said:


> I may have been missed - I've resubmitted my query:
> Please authenticate for me:
> Item: GENUINE VINTAGE GIVENCHY LARGE
> BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG
> Seller: K5504 -2002
> Item no: 220886395048
> link: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Many many thanks



This isn't a vintge bag but based on the pics, looks good...no red flags


----------



## AnniWillz

Thanks so much DisCo.  your time and help are very much appreciated.


----------



## MJbb

jennifergunawan said:


> Hi Mjbb,
> 
> I also recently purchased the same exact bag from ebay. Did twinkelette authencitate it? I am also worried about mine- it also has a strong odor...
> 
> Thank you!


 
Hi,

twinkelette did not get back to me... I eventually returned it. 

Mjbb


----------



## thekozi1

Need this to be authenticated addy

Item Name (if you know it):Givenchy Rottweiler Sz. Large


----------



## dj_mashie

Item Name: Givenchy Luxury Black Leather Hobo Bag
Item Number: 290594294493
Seller ID: milan_station_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29059429...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2515wt_1060

Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic? TIA


----------



## DisCo

dj_mashie said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Luxury Black Leather Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 290594294493
> Seller ID: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/29059429...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2515wt_1060
> 
> Can someone please let me know if this bag is authentic? TIA



Authentic


----------



## AnniWillz

DisCo said:
			
		

> This isn't a vintge bag but based on the pics, looks good...no red flags



Hi DisCo, I received the bag today and am not sure it is authentic but have no real way of knowing as I'm clueless when it comes to this brand.  The leather is a goid quality, smells lovely but there are no made in labels or serial codes etc, is this normal? I'm doubtful!


----------



## AnniWillz

Here's a link for ease: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## DisCo

AnniWillz said:


> Here's a link for ease: www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220886395048?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



After closer inspection of the pics I now suspect that this bag may not be authentic...the leather is off too...doesn't seem like the type of leather Givenchy uses.


----------



## AnniWillz

That's a shame as I held off paying for it til received confirmation.  Also the handle just fell off!! I'm pursuing a refund in full!


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, DisCO. My first time posting here 

Would you please authenticate these photos?

Let me know if you need more photos.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisCo

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, DisCO. My first time posting here
> 
> Would you please authenticate these photos?
> 
> Let me know if you need more photos.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hi jlh2435  This doesn't look authentic to me.


----------



## jhl2435

DisCo said:


> Hi jlh2435  This doesn't look authentic to me.



Thank you again, DisCo  I was about to buy it...


----------



## Shutterfly

Dear Givenchy connaisseurs, does this Nightingale look authentic to you? Many thanks in advance!
Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Tasche cognac klassisch top Zustand
Item Number: 250944621354
Seller ID: romeoshari28
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Nig...621354?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a6d770b2a


----------



## DisCo

Shutterfly said:


> Dear Givenchy connaisseurs, does this Nightingale look authentic to you? Many thanks in advance!
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Tasche cognac klassisch top Zustand
> Item Number: 250944621354
> Seller ID: romeoshari28
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Nig...621354?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a6d770b2a



Not authentic


----------



## Shutterfly

Thank you DisCo! I had a doubt as the seller was answering questions vaguely. She told it's her mother's bag, but I guess almost any mom would remember having (or at least buying) an authentic Nightingale.


----------



## dluckygurl8

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 250944621354
Seller ID: romeoshari
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250944621354&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:1123

Thanks!


----------



## apple15

Hi, just hoping someone who knows a lot more than me can help me authenticate any of the following Givenchy Nightingale Bags from ebay (suspect the low starting price may perhaps indicate inauthenticity, but worth a shot):

Seller:jjjj81
*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150717179895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_536wt_1188*

Seller: adolfoitalian
*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200685120682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4498wt_1141*

Seller: mitchy79
_*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27086993...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3816wt_1141*_

Seller: shoeaholic87
_*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14066000...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1203
*_

They have all listed them as authentic, but not too sure myself - would love some help with this one. Thanks!


----------



## DisCo

apple15 said:


> Hi, just hoping someone who knows a lot more than me can help me authenticate any of the following Givenchy Nightingale Bags from ebay (suspect the low starting price may perhaps indicate inauthenticity, but worth a shot):
> 
> Seller:jjjj81
> *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150717179895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_536wt_1188*
> 
> Seller: adolfoitalian
> *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200685120682?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4498wt_1141*
> 
> Seller: mitchy79
> _*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27086993...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_3816wt_1141*_
> 
> Seller: shoeaholic87
> _*http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/14066000...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1203
> *_
> 
> They have all listed them as authentic, but not too sure myself - would love some help with this one. Thanks!



Oh my all of the bags listed above are fake.


----------



## jeremy8mn

does anyone know how to tell between a fake and real givenchy rottweiler shirt?


----------



## apple15

DisCo said:


> Oh my all of the bags listed above are fake.



Wow really? Thanks for letting me know. Are there any really obvious things to look out for?


----------



## Juniper10

Item: russet pumpkin bag

Seller id: arielrosemusic (ebay)

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pu...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c21b8f879#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Juniper10

Also

Item: Pumpkin Bag

Item No. 270871618115

Seller: jimmy32708 

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1134e243#ht_500wt_1287

Thanks!


----------



## laksalala

Good afternoon ladies!  First time here at this thread.  Please help me look at this listing?  Many many thanks!

Item: nightingale
Item number: 43783285
Seller:  elromp
Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC...dium-Black-Pebbled-Leather-2-090-OBO/43783285

Thanks a million!


----------



## cocofara

Hi
Would some please advise me whether a serial code of MA 1017 on my givenchy bag would be an authentic code? and if so can you identify the year it would have been made? I cant seem to find the same style anywhere online and wonder if it will help to know the year it was made...
much appreciated.


----------



## DisCo

Juniper10 said:


> Item: russet pumpkin bag
> 
> Seller id: arielrosemusic (ebay)
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pu...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c21b8f879#ht_500wt_1287



Looks good..and love how she's teasing that this was once owned by an actress? Could be Liv Tyler's.


----------



## DisCo

Juniper10 said:


> Also
> 
> Item: Pumpkin Bag
> 
> Item No. 270871618115
> 
> Seller: jimmy32708
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1134e243#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good as well


----------



## DisCo

laksalala said:


> Good afternoon ladies!  First time here at this thread.  Please help me look at this listing?  Many many thanks!
> 
> Item: nightingale
> Item number: 43783285
> Seller:  elromp
> Link:  http://www.bonanza.com/listings/EUC...dium-Black-Pebbled-Leather-2-090-OBO/43783285
> 
> Thanks a million!



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> Hi
> Would some please advise me whether a serial code of MA 1017 on my givenchy bag would be an authentic code? and if so can you identify the year it would have been made? I cant seem to find the same style anywhere online and wonder if it will help to know the year it was made...
> much appreciated.



Do you have pics of the tag?  That would be an authentic code.


----------



## Juniper10

DisCo said:


> Looks good..and love how she's teasing that this was once owned by an actress? Could be Liv Tyler's.


 
Thank you!


----------



## laksalala

DisCo said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## the_lvlady

Is this item authentic? TIA!

Item: Nightingale
Item number: 32903220
Seller: Jenipuh1102
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-new-black-Medium-Givenchy-Nightingale/32903220


----------



## PurseFan2010

Hi Ladies,

Would you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Item number: 270870626381
Seller: trenduet 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1125c04d


----------



## DisCo

the_lvlady said:


> Is this item authentic? TIA!
> 
> Item: Nightingale
> Item number: 32903220
> Seller: Jenipuh1102
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-new-black-Medium-Givenchy-Nightingale/32903220



Yup authentic


----------



## DisCo

PurseFan2010 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item number: 270870626381
> Seller: trenduet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1125c04d



Authentic


----------



## cocofara

DisCo said:


> Do you have pics of the tag? That would be an authentic code.


 
It looks similar to the attached picture which is a replica. The one I have has leather handles and no chain. The long strap for my bag was not there when i bought it so not sure what that would have looked like. I found my bag in a deceased estate sale and the leather, finish, stitching, smell all look so remarkable that it seems to be an authentic bag. It has the small leather embossed tag inside the small zip compartment with the serial code (MA 1017) on side and made in italy on the other (all embossed). But if I dont know for sure then I will be too embarrased to use it just in case its not...
My question is does givenchy have a style of bag that looks similar to this one with the same hardware - the raised givenchy logo on a square block. What is that style called. I cannot see one absolutely anywhere on the net - except for this ugly fake attached and am hoping that Givenchy have this style of bag.

Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## christymarie340

Hello ladies I'm new to Givenchy and was wondering if I could get your help?

Item: medium pandora sheep in black
Seller: homme_trends_online
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NW...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2041c03b#ht_7310wt_989

TIA


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hi Disco,

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hi Disco,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!



More photos:


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hi ladies, 

Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!

More photos:


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> It looks similar to the attached picture which is a replica. The one I have has leather handles and no chain. The long strap for my bag was not there when i bought it so not sure what that would have looked like. I found my bag in a deceased estate sale and the leather, finish, stitching, smell all look so remarkable that it seems to be an authentic bag. It has the small leather embossed tag inside the small zip compartment with the serial code (MA 1017) on side and made in italy on the other (all embossed). But if I dont know for sure then I will be too embarrased to use it just in case its not...
> My question is does givenchy have a style of bag that looks similar to this one with the same hardware - the raised givenchy logo on a square block. What is that style called. I cannot see one absolutely anywhere on the net - except for this ugly fake attached and am hoping that Givenchy have this style of bag.
> 
> Any advice is very much appreciated.



Could you send close up photos of the hardware (logo, clasp, handles etc) and leather tags inside the bag?  This style is the Nightingale overnight bag but it's hard to judge authenticity with this pic.


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!
> 
> More photos:



Based on the pics....authentic


----------



## cocofara

DisCo said:


> Could you send close up photos of the hardware (logo, clasp, handles etc) and leather tags inside the bag? This style is the Nightingale overnight bag but it's hard to judge authenticity with this pic.


 
Thanks Disco - atleast you got me on the right track to find the style of the bag. And now I am not so sure mine is authentic. It looks exaxctly like the attached pic, but without the long strap. Just like the pic attached, there are the stitched lines along the front side and back side of the bag..what are your thoughts.
I know I am going to be dissapointed


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

DisCo said:


> Based on the pics....authentic



    Thank you!!


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> Thanks Disco - atleast you got me on the right track to find the style of the bag. And now I am not so sure mine is authentic. It looks exaxctly like the attached pic, but without the long strap. Just like the pic attached, there are the stitched lines along the front side and back side of the bag..what are your thoughts.
> I know I am going to be dissapointed



Is this the bag?  Do you have more pics? Judging from this pic alone...doesn't look authentic but would know for certain if you post those other pics I requested


----------



## cocofara

DisCo said:


> Is this the bag? Do you have more pics? Judging from this pic alone...doesn't look authentic but would know for certain if you post those other pics I requested


 
okay I will endeavour to toake some tonight and upload from my phone tomorrow.
Thanks again for your time DisCo, appreciate it


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> okay I will endeavour to toake some tonight and upload from my phone tomorrow.
> Thanks again for your time DisCo, appreciate it



You're welcome!


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:


> Hello ladies I'm new to Givenchy and was wondering if I could get your help?
> 
> Item: medium pandora sheep in black
> Seller: homme_trends_online
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NW...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2041c03b#ht_7310wt_989
> 
> TIA



Not sure if this got over looked, so Im giving it a gentle bump


----------



## DisCo

christymarie340 said:


> Not sure if this got over looked, so Im giving it a gentle bump



Yes sorry it did get overlooked  this is authentic


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hi Disco,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!



Hi sorry I responded here thinking it was a different message I quoted...but this bag is NOT authentic sorry.


----------



## cocofara

DisCo said:


> You're welcome!


Hi DisCo I managed to work out how to upload photos from my phone..finally.
here they are. Thanks again for your advice . fingers crossed.
Glad at least I will know either way.


----------



## cocofara

2 more pics.
thanks heaps


----------



## DisCo

DisCo said:


> Hi sorry I responded here thinking it was a different message I quoted...but this bag is NOT authentic sorry.



I intended to quote the Pandora sheepskin that was authentic


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> Hi DisCo I managed to work out how to upload photos from my phone..finally.
> here they are. Thanks again for your advice . fingers crossed.
> Glad at least I will know either way.



Wow based on the pics it's authentic! Congrats


----------



## cocofara

DisCo said:


> Wow based on the pics it's authentic! Congrats


 Hi DisCo,
sorry I am a little confused..
So mine is NOT authentic?


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> Hi DisCo,
> sorry I am a little confused..
> So mine is NOT authentic?



No Camillaolympia's sorry yours is authentic


----------



## cocofara

DisCo said:


> No Christymaries's sorry yours is authentic


 oh my gosh, I am so happy..YAY very lucky purchase only cost me $30AUD at the estate sale and it ws just lying about amongst other stuff...
you made my day


----------



## DisCo

cocofara said:


> oh my gosh, I am so happy..YAY very lucky purchase only cost me $30AUD at the estate sale and it ws just lying about amongst other stuff...
> you made my day



Wow $30?? Amazing! Congrats again! It's also in great condition


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

DisCo said:


> No Camillaolympia's sorry yours is authentic



hmmm.....   Sad....

I'm a little confused now.  
I did ask for authenticate the same bag on this thread( Page 144, #2154), and Disco said it's authentic. 
So I bought it. 

I just want to double check the bag, so I post it again....now it's not authentic. 

Could you kindly confirm the bag is not authentic, so I will ask for the seller a refund?

Many thanks!!


----------



## christymarie340

DisCo said:


> Yes sorry it did get overlooked  this is authentic



Thank you


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> hmmm.....   Sad....
> 
> I'm a little confused now.
> I did ask for authenticate the same bag on this thread( Page 144, #2154), and Disco said it's authentic.
> So I bought it.
> 
> I just want to double check the bag, so I post it again....now it's not authentic.
> 
> Could you kindly confirm the bag is not authentic, so I will ask for the seller a refund?
> 
> Many thanks!!



yes the bag you posted isn't authentic.  There were just so many posts that I was reckless with the ones I quoted and responded to....I apologise


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: Bag
Item Number:2001584462 
Seller ID:bestsela
Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-torebka-damska-skorzana-kuferek-i2001584462.html
Thanks


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Please authenticate this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-GI...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab1e05d1f#ht_5412wt_1304


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

And this please!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...WH_Handbags&hash=item20bd40c3fd#ht_500wt_1321


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Item name:GIVENCHY - SAC NIGHTINGALE - MOYEN - AGNEAU BRUN
Item number: 140661118149
Seller ID: knujel1980
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14066111814...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648#ht_500wt_1321

Thank you!!


----------



## DisCo

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name: Bag
> Item Number:2001584462
> Seller ID:bestsela
> Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-torebka-damska-skorzana-kuferek-i2001584462.html
> Thanks



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Please authenticate this:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-GI...H_Handbags&hash=item4ab1e05d1f#ht_5412wt_1304



Authentic....and please follow proper format for authentication in the future


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> And this please!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...WH_Handbags&hash=item20bd40c3fd#ht_500wt_1321



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Item name:GIVENCHY - SAC NIGHTINGALE - MOYEN - AGNEAU BRUN
> Item number: 140661118149
> Seller ID: knujel1980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/14066111814...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2648#ht_500wt_1321
> 
> Thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

DisCo said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Tia is that authentic?I believe it's not:/
Please take a look!!Thank you!!
Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
Item number: 250954881511
Seller ID: shop.girl112
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...s_Handbags&hash=item3a6e1399e7#ht_7481wt_1304


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, DisCo. Need your hand again.

Please take a look at this.

Let me know if you need to see other parts.

Thanks.


----------



## DisCo

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, DisCo. Need your hand again.
> 
> Please take a look at this.
> 
> Let me know if you need to see other parts.
> 
> Thanks.



Hey jhl...this looks good.  Would be great to see close up pics of the leather tags inside


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Tia is that authentic?I believe it's not:/
Please take a look!!Thank you!!
Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
Item number: 250954881511
Seller ID: shop.girl112
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givench...ht_7481wt_1304


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Please take a look!!Thank you!!
Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
Item number: 250954881511
Seller ID: shop.girl112
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givench...ht_7481wt_1304


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
Item number: 250954881511
Seller ID: shop.girl112
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...s_Handbags&hash=item3a6e1399e7#ht_7021wt_1304


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Tia is that authentic?I believe it's not:/
> Please take a look!!Thank you!!
> Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
> Item number: 250954881511
> Seller ID: shop.girl112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givench...ht_7481wt_1304



This listing has been removed


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Please take a look!!Thank you!!
> Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
> Item number: 250954881511
> Seller ID: shop.girl112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givench...ht_7481wt_1304



Also removed


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> Item name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Cream Croc Embossed Leather Bag Medium
> Item number: 250954881511
> Seller ID: shop.girl112
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...s_Handbags&hash=item3a6e1399e7#ht_7021wt_1304



Authentic


----------



## addicted2life

Hello ladies 
Is this real?

Item:  Givenchy Large Tote
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-Fr...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6e3082d0
Item number:
 250956776144
Seller:  *closetherapist*


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

TIA take a look!!I have just buy this beautiful givenchy bag!!!Can you please tell me witch size is,the year if you know and how it is her original price?I want to know them now that I am her owner!!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Please have a look~~ Thank you ~~!!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Please take a look!! Thank you~~!!  More photos~


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> TIA take a look!!I have just buy this beautiful givenchy bag!!!Can you please tell me witch size is,the year if you know and how it is her original price?I want to know them now that I am her owner!!!
> Thank you!!!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/25095488151...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_7481wt_1304


----------



## DisCo

addicted2life said:


> Hello ladies
> Is this real?
> 
> Item:  Givenchy Large Tote
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-Fr...144?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6e3082d0
> Item number:
> 250956776144
> Seller:  *closetherapist*



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Please have a look~~ Thank you ~~!!



This is authentic...congrats


----------



## DisCo

CHIC AND BEAUTY said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25095488151...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648#ht_7481wt_1304



Authentic


----------



## elibaby

Hi! This bidding ended already but nevertheless can you still kindly authenticate this for me? The seller is really kind 

Item- bag
Listing- http://www.ebay.ph/itm/160684260653#ht_506wt_922
#- 160684260653
Seller- Mmi_banas

Thank you so much!


----------



## elibaby

Also this one. Thanks!

Listing- http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...omain_211&hash=item4ab1f128b2#ht_12931wt_1026

#- 320812951730

Seller- Avr805

Super thanks!


----------



## jhl2435

DisCo said:


> Hey jhl...this looks good.  Would be great to see close up pics of the leather tags inside



Thank you as always DisCo 
Here are photos of the leather tag. Please take a look!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

DisCo said:


> This is authentic...congrats



Happy~~ !  Thank you and Merry Xmas~!


----------



## DisCo

elibaby said:


> Hi! This bidding ended already but nevertheless can you still kindly authenticate this for me? The seller is really kind
> 
> Item- bag
> Listing- http://www.ebay.ph/itm/160684260653#ht_506wt_922
> #- 160684260653
> Seller- Mmi_banas
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks good


----------



## DisCo

jhl2435 said:


> Thank you as always DisCo
> Here are photos of the leather tag. Please take a look!



Yup authentic


----------



## DisCo

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Happy~~ !  Thank you and Merry Xmas~!



Merry Xmas to you too!


----------



## REREsaurus

Hey DisCo and others! 

My mom bought this small/messenger Givenchy Pandora in Hazel (I think? Maybe Sand?), without the pocket in the front. I noticed that the hardware feels different and less substantial than on my medium Pandora's. I don't have a small to compare to but it also looks like the way the handle's ends are "folded and tucked" in to hold it in place look different too.

So I took some pics just to make sure. But I forgot to take pics of the entire bag in general, LOL. Here's what I have so far... any help is *much appreciated! *


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> Hey DisCo and others!
> 
> My mom bought this small/messenger Givenchy Pandora in Hazel (I think? Maybe Sand?), without the pocket in the front. I noticed that the hardware feels different and less substantial than on my medium Pandora's. I don't have a small to compare to but it also looks like the way the handle's ends are "folded and tucked" in to hold it in place look different too.
> 
> So I took some pics just to make sure. But I forgot to take pics of the entire bag in general, LOL. Here's what I have so far... any help is *much appreciated! *



Hi Rere....this is authentic and looks like Hazel to me


----------



## DisCo

elibaby said:


> Also this one. Thanks!
> 
> Listing- http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...omain_211&hash=item4ab1f128b2#ht_12931wt_1026
> 
> #- 320812951730
> 
> Seller- Avr805
> 
> Super thanks!



Ooops I totally missed this one...this is authentic


----------



## christymarie340

Hi there! Just wondering if you can help


Item: black pandora
Seller: private
Link: n/a


----------



## REREsaurus

DisCo said:


> Hi Rere....this is authentic and looks like Hazel to me


 
DisCo ----- thank you. My mom is super relieved! In fact, when I texted her that: "Hey ma, its authentic!!!" She said: "What? Fake? What do I do now?"

And then I said: No, ma, authentic means real. Genuine. LOL. She was so happy!


----------



## DisCo

christymarie340 said:


> Hi there! Just wondering if you can help
> 
> 
> Item: black pandora
> Seller: private
> Link: n/a



The pics look blurry on my screen...would help to also have a clear closeup pic of the leather tags inside including the one where the made in Italy and datecode are stamped on.


----------



## DisCo

REREsaurus said:


> DisCo ----- thank you. My mom is super relieved! In fact, when I texted her that: "Hey ma, its authentic!!!" She said: "What? Fake? What do I do now?"
> 
> And then I said: No, ma, authentic means real. Genuine. LOL. She was so happy!



Hehe you're welcome Rere! Glad for your mom and love the colour too!


----------



## christymarie340

DisCo said:
			
		

> The pics look blurry on my screen...would help to also have a clear closeup pic of the leather tags inside including the one where the made in Italy and datecode are stamped on.



Sorry disco, when I make my pics smaller in order to post, they seem to get a little distorted for some reason. Let me know if these are any better!


----------



## DisCo

christymarie340 said:


> Sorry disco, when I make my pics smaller in order to post, they seem to get a little distorted for some reason. Let me know if these are any better!



This is authentic


----------



## christymarie340

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



Thanks so much disco happy holidays to you!!


----------



## stephanieprag

Hi there, I'm pretty sure this is fake but just need some back up if you don't mind. Bought this off ebay and am kicking myself that I didnt get it authenticated before. It doesn't have a serial number and I noticed that the tag inside doesn't say Givenchy, it's just the logo. Anyway thanks heaps 






















Also you can't see it here but it has the zip on the longer strap as well. Thanks!


----------



## DisCo

stephanieprag said:


> Hi there, I'm pretty sure this is fake but just need some back up if you don't mind. Bought this off ebay and am kicking myself that I didnt get it authenticated before. It doesn't have a serial number and I noticed that the tag inside doesn't say Givenchy, it's just the logo. Anyway thanks heaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you can't see it here but it has the zip on the longer strap as well. Thanks!



Yes sorry this is fake....report on Ebay and file a PsyPal claim.  Good luck!


----------



## anneannetan

hi ladies, can you please authenticate this? thank you.


model/style:givenchy nightingale

link: http://shopdesigneritems.multiply.c..._Givenchy_Nightingale_Medium_Teal_w_Gold_Logo


----------



## anneannetan

a few more pictures, thanks 



anneannetan said:


> hi ladies, can you please authenticate this? thank you.
> 
> 
> model/style:givenchy nightingale
> 
> link: http://shopdesigneritems.multiply.c..._Givenchy_Nightingale_Medium_Teal_w_Gold_Logo


----------



## DisCo

christymarie340 said:


> Thanks so much disco happy holidays to you!!



Happy Holidays christy!


----------



## DisCo

anneannetan said:


> hi ladies, can you please authenticate this? thank you.
> 
> 
> model/style:givenchy nightingale
> 
> link: http://shopdesigneritems.multiply.c..._Givenchy_Nightingale_Medium_Teal_w_Gold_Logo





anneannetan said:


> a few more pictures, thanks



This is authentic


----------



## anneannetan

DisCo said:


> This is authentic



thanks a lot disco


----------



## cakegirl

Would someone authenticate this Antigona for me?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfce522f7

Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## randr21

cakegirl said:


> Would someone authenticate this Antigona for me?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...623?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfce522f7
> 
> Thanks, and Merry Christmas!


 
Authentic and a great color.


----------



## em4lee

I have recently purchased a  pink pandora
i got it from .luisaviaroma website
The buckle has some black stain on it which I cannot rub off... 
and inside the pandora I could not find any other tag that says where this bag is made in... would this be a fake bag??

btw happy holidays everyone


----------



## DisCo

em4lee said:


> I have recently purchased a  pink pandora
> i got it from .luisaviaroma website
> The buckle has some black stain on it which I cannot rub off...
> and inside the pandora I could not find any other tag that says where this bag is made in... would this be a fake bag??
> 
> btw happy holidays everyone



Luisaviaroma is a legitimate site that sells only authentic designer items so if you got this bag from them, it's definitely authentic.  I don't see the mark you're talking about in the pics but it looks good.  You could post pics of the interior so we could see as well.


----------



## em4lee

Here is the black stain on the buckle ! I cant remove it =(


----------



## em4lee

Here is another pic of the interior. this is the only tag I could find inside this purse! Thank you so much for your help disco!


----------



## DisCo

em4lee said:


> Here is the black stain on the buckle ! I cant remove it =(



I see it now..is it chipping or just a stain? Does it feel rough on the finger?  If so, it may be chipped metal. Have you tried using a brass cleaner to remove it?  



em4lee said:


> Here is another pic of the interior. this is the only tag I could find inside this purse! Thank you so much for your help disco!



Yup it's authentic


----------



## baghag129

When I got my nylon nightingale from a very reputable shop online I was surprised when I check the leather label inside the bag! It says MADE IN CHINA.. Are there really authentic Givenchys made from that country? All along I know it should be Made in Italy.


----------



## elibaby

DisCo said:


> Ooops I totally missed this one...this is authentic



Thank you soooo much Disco! I am a proud owner already


----------



## Shopholicmum11

Hi ladies,can you authenticate this givenchy nightingale maxi bag for me please.....I am so desperate want to know.it is made in china...TIA....


----------



## Shopholicmum11

baghag129 said:


> When I got my nylon nightingale from a very reputable shop online I was surprised when I check the leather label inside the bag! It says MADE IN CHINA.. Are there really authentic Givenchys made from that country? All along I know it should be Made in Italy.



Hi there,....my nightingale is made in china else well...the shop assistant told me...some of givenchy bag was made in china.....it sound scary....but I admitted it if the bag is knock off....it is better wrote "made in Italy".....give a good taste to customer....


I was waiting someone from this forum to authenticate my nightingale.....after I read where is made from.....cross fingers


----------



## momo721

Was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag. I've not seen this color bag before-maybe it's from prior season? Thanks very much in advance!


Item Name: Large washed leather pandora
Item Number: 260919378666
Seller ID: riches_from_my_closet
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260919378666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Aluxe

baghag129 said:


> When I got my nylon nightingale from a very reputable shop online I was surprised when I check the leather label inside the bag! It says MADE IN CHINA.. Are there really authentic Givenchys made from that country? All along I know it should be Made in Italy.



Yes, Givenchy makes certain nightingales (non-leather as far as I know) in China. If you still would like your bag authenticated, post pictures in this thread and one of the more experienced ladies will help you when the can.


----------



## pixiejenna

em4lee said:


> Here is the black stain on the buckle ! I cant remove it =(



Did you look inside the interior zipper pocket for the card/leather swatch thats where it's normally kept. LVR only sells authentic bags. If you really like the bag I'd suggest contacted LVR for a exchange I've never seen a spot on the hardware like that before and I wouldn't consider that acceptable condition for a new four figure handbag IMO.


----------



## DisCo

baghag129 said:


> When I got my nylon nightingale from a very reputable shop online I was surprised when I check the leather label inside the bag! It says MADE IN CHINA.. Are there really authentic Givenchys made from that country? All along I know it should be Made in Italy.



Yes it seems that the Nylon Nightingales are made in China already.  I've seen some leather ones that are MIC too.


----------



## DisCo

Shopholicmum11 said:


> Hi ladies,can you authenticate this givenchy nightingale maxi bag for me please.....I am so desperate want to know.it is made in china...TIA....



Authentic


----------



## DisCo

momo721 said:


> Was hoping someone could help me authenticate this bag. I've not seen this color bag before-maybe it's from prior season? Thanks very much in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Large washed leather pandora
> Item Number: 260919378666
> Seller ID: riches_from_my_closet
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/260919378666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Based on the pics, authentic


----------



## Shopholicmum11

DisCo said:


> Authentic



Thanks.....disco....I just wondering if my nightingale is leather? And what type a leather is that.....TIA.....


----------



## baghag129

DisCo said:


> Yes it seems that the Nylon Nightingales are made in China already.  I've seen some leather ones that are MIC too.


 
Thank you for that info Disco..


----------



## sherryluo

Item Name:  Genuine Givenchy black suede clutch
Item Number: 270879114674
Seller ID:haute_couturex
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-G..._s_Handbags&hash=item3f11a745b2#ht_500wt_1306


experts~could you pls authenticate this for me~? also can you tell the name and which collection it is? THX~!!


----------



## sherryluo

also this one~~thx~

Item Name:  VINTAGE 80S GIVENCHY PARIS BLUE LEATHER BAG PURSE
Item Number: 310369669049
Seller ID: **bliss** 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-8...ags_Purses&hash=item4843794fb9#ht_2658wt_1291


----------



## goldfish19

Item Name: GIVENCHY Gold Studded SACCA Black Nylon Shoulder Tote Bag
Item Number: 320819656879
Seller ID:wardrobe-ltd 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Go..._WH_Handbags&hash=bin4ab25778af#ht_2360wt_952

THANK YOU!!


----------



## the_lvlady

Kindly authenticate for me. Thanks!

Item name: Mini Pandora
Item number:330666367808
Seller ID: happy_dayzzz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd405b40#ht_512wt_1217


----------



## hrhkaren

i am a newbie on the Givenchy thread - i just bought a brand new Givenchy Black pepe leather Pandora from Toronto Holt Renfrew - so authenticity is not a problem. But QUESTION, can someone advise what that tag inside the bag means - the bottom corner of the inside i found a leather tag with the stamping - "EF0911"


----------



## randr21

sherryluo said:


> Item Name: Genuine Givenchy black suede clutch
> Item Number: 270879114674
> Seller ID:haute_couturex
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-G..._s_Handbags&hash=item3f11a745b2#ht_500wt_1306
> 
> 
> experts~could you pls authenticate this for me~? also can you tell the name and which collection it is? THX~!!


 
not familiar with this style, but it looks to be authentic.



sherryluo said:


> also this one~~thx~
> 
> Item Name: VINTAGE 80S GIVENCHY PARIS BLUE LEATHER BAG PURSE
> Item Number: 310369669049
> Seller ID: **bliss**
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-8...ags_Purses&hash=item4843794fb9#ht_2658wt_1291


 
authentic



goldfish19 said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Gold Studded SACCA Black Nylon Shoulder Tote Bag
> Item Number: 320819656879
> Seller ID:wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Go..._WH_Handbags&hash=bin4ab25778af#ht_2360wt_952
> 
> THANK YOU!!


 
authentic



the_lvlady said:


> Kindly authenticate for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Mini Pandora
> Item number:330666367808
> Seller ID: happy_dayzzz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd405b40#ht_512wt_1217


 
authentic



hrhkaren said:


> i am a newbie on the Givenchy thread - i just bought a brand new Givenchy Black pepe leather Pandora from Toronto Holt Renfrew - so authenticity is not a problem. But QUESTION, can someone advise what that tag inside the bag means - the bottom corner of the inside i found a leather tag with the stamping - "EF0911"


 
no clue about the serial #


----------



## Pooey

item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag nude medium
number:330668407043
seller: shcs77
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd5f7903

thank u ladies


----------



## Pooey

Givenchy Nightingale Med Tote - Mouton Leather - 100% Authentic - Golden Tan
item: 250967256352
seller:once-in-a-blue-moon2


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6ed06d20

And this one too. xx


----------



## randr21

Pooey said:
			
		

> item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag nude medium
> number:330668407043
> seller: shcs77
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Bag-nude-medium-/330668407043?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4cfd5f7903
> 
> thank u ladies



Authentic


----------



## randr21

Pooey said:
			
		

> Givenchy Nightingale Med Tote - Mouton Leather - 100% Authentic - Golden Tan
> item: 250967256352
> seller:once-in-a-blue-moon2
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Med-Tote-Mouton-Leather-100-Authentic-Golden-Tan-/250967256352?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a6ed06d20
> 
> And this one too. xx



Authentic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies can you tell me if this is authentic please? I love the colour. Not sure why price so high though. TIA

Name: GIVENCHY - the worlds most amazing bag !!!
Number: 300646285734
Seller: Brukteting
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-wo...34?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item45ffea41a6


----------



## randr21

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello ladies can you tell me if this is authentic please? I love the colour. Not sure why price so high though. TIA
> 
> Name: GIVENCHY - the worlds most amazing bag !!!
> Number: 300646285734
> Seller: Brukteting
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-wo...34?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item45ffea41a6


 
authentic.  i agree the green is amazing.  i have this bag in orange and i always get compliments, but the price is too high.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

randr21 said:


> authentic.  i agree the green is amazing.  i have this bag in orange and i always get compliments, but the price is too high.


Thanks a lot. Yours must be a stunning bag too. I did wonder if it was exotic at that price but I emailed the seller and she said it was embossed. It is very tempting but I think it is worth half this price. Thanks again.


----------



## leadmy

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
Item Number: 270887993323
Seller ID: *nasuswolram66*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270887993323&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## Pooey

Givenchy Large Black Leather Nightingale Bag
130623559737

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130623559737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Plese can you have a look at this. Its ended but i wanted to make sure

thanks so much xx


----------



## DisCo

leadmy said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
> Item Number: 270887993323
> Seller ID: *nasuswolram66*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270887993323&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



You can ask the seller for closeup pics of the leather tags inside as well as closeup pics of the hardware so we could be really sure.  But so far, looks OK


----------



## DisCo

Pooey said:


> Givenchy Large Black Leather Nightingale Bag
> 130623559737
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130623559737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Plese can you have a look at this. Its ended but i wanted to make sure
> 
> thanks so much xx



Authentic


----------



## leadmy

DisCo said:


> You can ask the seller for closeup pics of the leather tags inside as well as closeup pics of the hardware so we could be really sure.  But so far, looks OK



Here are some extra pics the seller sent me of the inside and hardware - what do you think? Authentic?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ochels

Hi everyone, I'm new to the Givenchy world  can you pls authenticate this Nightingale? I doubt that it's authentic but curious at the same time.. thanks in advanced! 

item no: 200698438241
seller: adolfoitalian
link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200698438241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## senyuizu

The pull tabs and zipper color worries me


Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Large Nightingale Black
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270893609773?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller:poochieguy


----------



## randr21

ochels said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the Givenchy world  can you pls authenticate this Nightingale? I doubt that it's authentic but curious at the same time.. thanks in advanced!
> 
> item no: 200698438241
> seller: adolfoitalian
> link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200698438241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
definitely not authentic



senyuizu said:


> The pull tabs and zipper color worries me
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Large Nightingale Black
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270893609773?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller:poochieguy


 
I would not bid on this...


----------



## Couture-Hag

Hi experts! Please give me your input on this bag (I'm the winning bidder) 

Name : Givenchy Antigona bag fall 2011 rare blue 100% AUTHENTIC
Number : 220930316149
ID : 220930316149
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220930316149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Hi kindly check this antigona. I'm so excited about this bag! It's the limited antigona i've been wanting! I didn't think it could be a counterfeit - I think this antigona style and color was counterfeited - However, when I was about to pay, seller told me that she will bring it to Holt Renfrew to further authenticate although she said she bought it at a high-end boutique in Vegas - and that she has the receipt which will be included. I appreciate her gesture. Anyhow, I think this is authentic but she said her friend, who is a buyer from Holt Renfrew said the serial number doesn't match with the bag which is why she will authenticate it further. attached is a pic of the serial number. 

Thanks in advance ladies!!!


----------



## randr21

Couture-Hag said:
			
		

> Hi experts! Please give me your input on this bag (I'm the winning bidder)
> 
> Name : Givenchy Antigona bag fall 2011 rare blue 100% AUTHENTIC
> Number : 220930316149
> ID : 220930316149
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220930316149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Hi kindly check this antigona. I'm so excited about this bag! It's the limited antigona i've been wanting! I didn't think it could be a counterfeit - I think this antigona style and color was counterfeited - However, when I was about to pay, seller told me that she will bring it to Holt Renfrew to further authenticate although she said she bought it at a high-end boutique in Vegas - and that she has the receipt which will be included. I appreciate her gesture. Anyhow, I think this is authentic but she said her friend, who is a buyer from Holt Renfrew said the serial number doesn't match with the bag which is why she will authenticate it further. attached is a pic of the serial number.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



Authentic, beautiful animation antigona


----------



## toufuskin

Hey guys!

I recently purchased the Givenchy Dual-Tone Antigona in Purple, small. I purchased it online at kepris.com. It has arrived and its beautiful. The bag indeed feels luxurious and the quality and workmanship is good. The hardware is a gold/brass colour.

However I'm a bit worried because I do not see this colour on the Givenchy website nor on any other reputable online stores (like farfetch / luisaviaroma / NET-A-PORTER etc etc etc). Therefore I begin to wonder if this bag is authentic???

Basically the bag is shiny leather on the sides, and matte leather in the front and back. The handles are like a snake-skinned light purple in colour and the body of the bag is of a darker purple. I have a strong feeling its from the spring/summer 2011 collection because I see the black version and a pale brownish colour one on the web. I just cannot find the purple one online anywhere!

However the bag did come with the Givenchy dustbag and the Givenchy care card with a leather swatch (of the bag) in it as well.

Ladies what do you guys think? Have you seem this Dual-Tone Purple Antigona before?

I personally feel that the bag is authentic because the site I bought it from guarantees that it is and the bag does feel and look very well made. Its just the fact that I cant find this colour anywhere else on the web that's bugging me so much!!

Please help, thanks!


----------



## randr21

toufuskin said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I recently purchased the Givenchy Dual-Tone Antigona in Purple, small. I purchased it online at kepris.com. It has arrived and its beautiful. The bag indeed feels luxurious and the quality and workmanship is good. The hardware is a gold/brass colour.
> 
> However I'm a bit worried because I do not see this colour on the Givenchy website nor on any other reputable online stores (like farfetch / luisaviaroma / NET-A-PORTER etc etc etc). Therefore I begin to wonder if this bag is authentic???
> 
> Basically the bag is shiny leather on the sides, and matte leather in the front and back. The handles are like a snake-skinned light purple in colour and the body of the bag is of a darker purple. I have a strong feeling its from the spring/summer 2011 collection because I see the black version and a pale brownish colour one on the web. I just cannot find the purple one online anywhere!
> 
> However the bag did come with the Givenchy dustbag and the Givenchy care card with a leather swatch (of the bag) in it as well.
> 
> Ladies what do you guys think? Have you seem this Dual-Tone Purple Antigona before?
> 
> I personally feel that the bag is authentic because the site I bought it from guarantees that it is and the bag does feel and look very well made. Its just the fact that I cant find this colour anywhere else on the web that's bugging me so much!!
> 
> Please help, thanks!


 
all these gorgeous antigonas...you ladies hit the jackpot.  yes, this is authentic and T.D.F.

does kepris have other small antigonas?  I think someone was looking for one...


----------



## toufuskin

randr21 said:


> all these gorgeous antigonas...you ladies hit the jackpot.  yes, this is authentic and T.D.F.
> 
> does kepris have other small antigonas?  I think someone was looking for one...




Thanks! Yes the colour... I just want to eat the bag.

Have you seen this particular purple around in real life? I cant seem to find this colour anywhere. I wonder if this colour is specific to some countries only? Please let me know what you think on this....

Yes Kepris has another small antigona in brown (dual-tone) as well..


----------



## randr21

toufuskin said:


> Thanks! Yes the colour... I just want to eat the bag.
> 
> Have you seen this particular purple around in real life? I cant seem to find this colour anywhere. I wonder if this colour is specific to some countries only? Please let me know what you think on this....
> 
> Yes Kepris has another small antigona in brown (dual-tone) as well..


 
I have not seen the purple irl, but i believe either the givenchy website or another european retailer had this combo in a basic color.  that's why yours is so gosh darn unique!


----------



## jigga85

Can someone please tell me if this Large Pandora is the real thing?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-1-850-GI...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc0e27557

Thanks for your time!


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, DisCo and randr21.

Please take a look at this. I received the bag and it looks authentic but I'm a little concerned because it smells the same when I received the fake mulberry before.

Please let me know if you need to see other parts

Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora


----------



## toufuskin

randr21 said:


> I have not seen the purple irl, but i believe either the givenchy website or another european retailer had this combo in a basic color.  that's why yours is so gosh darn unique!



Thank you so much! Now do you know how I can remove the pictures? I put up too much! Dont seem to see any "edit".. Thank you..!


----------



## randr21

toufuskin said:


> Thank you so much! Now do you know how I can remove the pictures? I put up too much! Dont seem to see any "edit".. Thank you..!


 
you cant edit after 10 mins or so has passed...and dont worry, you didnt put up too much.  have you seen the pics posted by other tpfers on this forum!?


----------



## randr21

jigga85 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this Large Pandora is the real thing?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-1-850-GI...407?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc0e27557
> 
> Thanks for your time!


 
authentic, good luck with bidding! 



jhl2435 said:


> Hi, DisCo and randr21.
> 
> Please take a look at this. I received the bag and it looks authentic but I'm a little concerned because it smells the same when I received the fake mulberry before.
> 
> Please let me know if you need to see other parts
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora


 
what does it smell like?  the pics dont show an authentic bag to me...


----------



## DisCo

leadmy said:


> Here are some extra pics the seller sent me of the inside and hardware - what do you think? Authentic?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



This is authentic


----------



## DisCo

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, DisCo and randr21.
> 
> Please take a look at this. I received the bag and it looks authentic but I'm a little concerned because it smells the same when I received the fake mulberry before.
> 
> Please let me know if you need to see other parts
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora



Do you mind posting close-up pics of the clasps of the shoulder strap, zipper of the inner pockets, cards if it's included?  Is this the first sheepskin bag you've gotten?  Cos its smell is different from the other leathers.


----------



## randr21

toufuskin said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yes the colour... I just want to eat the bag.
> 
> Have you seen this particular purple around in real life? I cant seem to find this colour anywhere. I wonder if this colour is specific to some countries only? Please let me know what you think on this....
> 
> Yes Kepris has another small antigona in brown (dual-tone) as well..



can u update the 'what givenchy are you going ti get in 2012' thread with info abt kepris?  Do u sign up and become a member in order to shop? Inquiring minds want to know abt how to get a givenchy!


----------



## jigga85

Disco,Randr I need your help on authenticating a certain bag I private messaged you  There's only one left and I wanted to know if its indeed a Large because the measurements are a little off.. and if it's authentic. Please and thanks!


----------



## jhl2435

DisCo said:


> Do you mind posting close-up pics of the clasps of the shoulder strap, zipper of the inner pockets, cards if it's included?  Is this the first sheepskin bag you've gotten?  Cos its smell is different from the other leathers.



Hi, DisCo and randr21. 
Here are more pictures DisCo requested. Please take a look and let me know if you need more.
randr21, it smells like rubber to me. You don't think it is authentic given the pictures? :cry:
Thank you guys for doing this! I really do!!!


----------



## LKD

Brand new GIVENCHY handbag, unwanted gift! Large Black Leather Tote Bag
minoubaloubie 
150738543881
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150738543881

Hi,

Any thoughts on this bag much appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## Mellee

Hello, I would so greatly appreciate your authenticating this bag:

Item name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA HANDBAG BLACK
Item No. 220936722253
Seller: eszter1987
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370dad74d

Many thanks!!


----------



## toufuskin

randr21 said:


> can u update the 'what givenchy are you going ti get in 2012' thread with info abt kepris?  Do u sign up and become a member in order to shop? Inquiring minds want to know abt how to get a givenchy!



Okay done!
Also, I finally saw a picture of a Antigona in all Purple (one of the TPF members put it up, in that same thread!)


----------



## randr21

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, DisCo and randr21.
> Here are more pictures DisCo requested. Please take a look and let me know if you need more.
> randr21, it smells like rubber to me. You don't think it is authentic given the pictures? :cry:
> Thank you guys for doing this! I really do!!!


 
Based on the pics, it looks authentic to me, but if you can't get rid of the rubber smell, maybe you should wait for another one b/c I know it'd bother me since I have a sensitive nose.



LKD said:


> Brand new GIVENCHY handbag, unwanted gift! Large Black Leather Tote Bag
> minoubaloubie
> 150738543881
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150738543881
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks!


 
Looks fine to me



Mellee said:


> Hello, I would so greatly appreciate your authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA HANDBAG BLACK
> Item No. 220936722253
> Seller: eszter1987
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3370dad74d
> 
> Many thanks!!


 
Can you ask for closeup pics of the shoulder strap zipper and the givenchy logo on the inside pocket



toufuskin said:


> Okay done!
> Also, I finally saw a picture of a Antigona in all Purple (one of the TPF members put it up, in that same thread!)


 
Thank you tofuskin...when are we going to see mod pics?


----------



## DisCo

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, DisCo and randr21.
> Here are more pictures DisCo requested. Please take a look and let me know if you need more.
> randr21, it smells like rubber to me. You don't think it is authentic given the pictures? :cry:
> Thank you guys for doing this! I really do!!!



This is authentic


----------



## acn45

Hi
I recently bought this givenchy nightingale and was wondering if it's authentic..
It's used, so the tags are pretty difficult to read :/

Please let me know if you need to see other parts

Thanks


----------



## senyuizu

This listing has ended but I'm just curious
*Givenchy Large Black Leather Nightingale Bag
*

URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130634421267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Seller: *v6hse*


----------



## randr21

acn45 said:


> Hi
> I recently bought this givenchy nightingale and was wondering if it's authentic..
> It's used, so the tags are pretty difficult to read :/
> 
> Please let me know if you need to see other parts
> 
> Thanks


 
can you take another closeup shot of the givenchy tag on the inside pocket?  preferably without any glare.



senyuizu said:


> This listing has ended but I'm just curious
> *Givenchy Large Black Leather Nightingale Bag*
> 
> 
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130634421267?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Seller: *v6hse*


 
not authentic


----------



## senyuizu

randr21 said:


> can you take another closeup shot of the givenchy tag on the inside pocket?  preferably without any glare.
> 
> 
> 
> not authentic



I'm confused. I just went back a few pages and I noticed this listing was already posted...and was said to be authentic?


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> I'm confused. I just went back a few pages and I noticed this listing was already posted...and was said to be authentic?


 
please provide the post #, b/c I highly doubt I was the authenticator...


----------



## senyuizu

randr21 said:


> please provide the post #, b/c I highly doubt I was the authenticator...



It's post #2345 DisCo was the authenticator I believe
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-157.html#post20739467


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> It's post #2345 DisCo was the authenticator I believe
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-157.html#post20739467


 
I'm not comfortable with the inner tag, as the left side stitching looks to be off.  also, the 3rd pic of the givenchy logo does not look sharp.  If you'd like to be sure, you can ask the seller for closeup pics of the logo and the zipper (front and back) on the shoulder strap.


----------



## toufuskin

randr21 said:


> Based on the pics, it looks authentic to me, but if you can't get rid of the rubber smell, maybe you should wait for another one b/c I know it'd bother me since I have a sensitive nose.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> Can you ask for closeup pics of the shoulder strap zipper and the givenchy logo on the inside pocket
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you tofuskin...when are we going to see mod pics?




Hehe randr21..... too shy!!!!


----------



## ozgaz24

randr21 said:


> I'm not comfortable with the inner tag, as the left side stitching looks to be off.  also, the 3rd pic of the givenchy logo does not look sharp.  If you'd like to be sure, you can ask the seller for closeup pics of the logo and the zipper (front and back) on the shoulder strap.



Hi

I'm very concerned by this seeing as this is my bag and it has already been authenticated twice on the forum, once when it was listed recently before I had an unpaying buyer, the other time when I originally bought it  (#1792). Can you please tell me what photos you want to absolutely authenticate it once and for all as I obviously do not want to be selling a fake bag. 

Thanks


----------



## acn45

randr21 said:


> can you take another closeup shot of the givenchy tag on the inside pocket? preferably without any glare.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the tag says gevinchy but it's blurred.. Tried to take the best shot


----------



## purplum

Hello ladies, as some of you might notice, I've caught the Givenchy (nightingale, specifically) bug and I just purchased my 2nd nightingale this month. While inspecting my new baby, I noticed that the lining is different from my other nightingale. And the "Givenchy" tag inside is also different. 

I was wondering if the interior and dustbag really varies? based on season/color perhaps?

I'm attaching a photo of the lining and tag of my 2 bags for reference. Thank you so much ladies


----------



## purplum

Also, in this photos, notice how on the 1st photo, the small pocket is on the right side and on the second photo the smaller pocket is on the left. Are nightingales really like this? I mean, a little "inconsistent" or not uniform in design with the interior? will appreciate your help ladies


----------



## randr21

ozgaz24 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm very concerned by this seeing as this is my bag and it has already been authenticated twice on the forum, once when it was listed recently before I had an unpaying buyer, the other time when I originally bought it (#1792). Can you please tell me what photos you want to absolutely authenticate it once and for all as I obviously do not want to be selling a fake bag.
> 
> Thanks


 
Refer to post 1298 and provide the same pics with as much light and sharpness.  posts 1308 and 1337 are otherr good references for handle macro shots.



randr21 said:


> can you take another closeup shot of the givenchy tag on the inside pocket? preferably without any glare.
> 
> Yes, the tag says gevinchy but it's blurred.. Tried to take the best shot


 
wow, that's a well used bag...I would say it's authentic based on the pics.



purplum said:


> Also, in this photos, notice how on the 1st photo, the small pocket is on the right side and on the second photo the smaller pocket is on the left. Are nightingales really like this? I mean, a little "inconsistent" or not uniform in design with the interior? will appreciate your help ladies


 
Your photos didnt upload.


----------



## purplum

Re-uploading...

Cobalt blue nightingale











Black nightingale


----------



## elibaby

Item Name (if you know it): Nightingale
Link (if available): http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...DUCTION?referralKeywords=givenchy+nightingale

Seller said these are over runs, biases aside, could it be possible these are authentic? Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## ozgaz24

Hi

These are the images you asked for. What can I do if the bag is not authentic? I have already left the seller feedback as I was told on here the bag was authentic, plus it was half a year ago now.


----------



## DisCo

ozgaz24 said:


> Hi
> 
> These are the images you asked for. What can I do if the bag is not authentic? I have already left the seller feedback as I was told on here the bag was authentic, plus it was half a year ago now.



Love the large photos but this one is not authentic


----------



## DisCo

randr21 said:


> I'm not comfortable with the inner tag, as the left side stitching looks to be off.  also, the 3rd pic of the givenchy logo does not look sharp.  If you'd like to be sure, you can ask the seller for closeup pics of the logo and the zipper (front and back) on the shoulder strap.



Yes I agree with randr21, this is not authentic....sorry for the confusion!  I totally missed seeing that embossed Givenchy logo in the 3rd pic


----------



## DisCo

purplum said:


> Re-uploading...
> 
> Cobalt blue nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nightingale



Looks good based on your pics...but can you also post close up of the logos, hardware/clasps and leather tag inside?  Thanks


----------



## randr21

purplum said:


> Re-uploading...
> 
> Cobalt blue nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nightingale


 
ive never seen a tag positioned as the one from your cobalt blue bag, neither have i seen the small pocket position change in all the nightingales i own.  however, since you have both in your possession, does the leather, all the stitching, hw, etc elsewhere raise any flags?  if not, maybe it's an anomaly, but you really arent giving us too much to authenticate with.



elibaby said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Nightingale
> Link (if available): http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...DUCTION?referralKeywords=givenchy+nightingale
> 
> Seller said these are over runs, biases aside, could it be possible these are authentic? Thank you lovely ladies!


 
the description for this bag is very confusing...are they saying it's authentic or not?  based on that alone, i'd be worried.  do you think givenchy would sanctify off run bags?  i must admit, some of the pics are pretty good, but others raise flags for me.  overall, i'd pass on this.



ozgaz24 said:


> Hi
> 
> These are the images you asked for. What can I do if the bag is not authentic? I have already left the seller feedback as I was told on here the bag was authentic, plus it was half a year ago now.


 
im really sorry that this happened...especially since the original pics after you bought it seemed fine.  this is just a lesson that pics can be subjective, depending on clarity, close-ups, lighting, etc.  we have seen some really good counterfeit on this thread before, and without touching and seeing it in person, we can only offer our opinions from pics.  perhaps you can still check with ebay or paypal to see what recourse you still have.


----------



## elibaby

Thank you so much Randr21!


----------



## purplum

Thank you for your inputs DisCo and randr21  

Both bags, IMO, doesn't raise any red flags. It felt and look authentic KNWIM. I was just worried that, since I'm new to Givenchy bags and don't know much, the interiors of my nightingales are different. Especially they're the same style. Also since I didn't experience that with my Bals wherein a city's interior (pockets and tags position) is the same regardless of the color. Maybe nightingales change depending on color or season? Or where it was made? Hmm.. But both bags says Made in Italy. Will try to post more photos within the day


----------



## merekat703

Is this authentic?


----------



## putot

Hi, ladies! Is this authentic? What kind of leather is this?









































Serial: MA0506

Thank you so much!


----------



## acn45

randr21 said:


> wow, that's a well used bag...I would say it's authentic based on the pics.


 Thank you so much for you time. It is really appreciated 
And yeah.. it's definitely a used bag..


----------



## wuselmurphy

hi ladies,

can you help me with this bag please? sorry for the bad pics, but that´s all I have...

item name: givenchy pandora bag


----------



## wuselmurphy

...and some more....


----------



## sormuihoho

Item name: $2480 Givenchy BiColor Large Antigona Duffel Black Navy Leather NEW
Item number: 300651692253
Seller name: clarsanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2480-Givenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item46003cc0dd#ht_6464wt_922

Please help me identify if this Givenchy Antigona bag is real or fake ladies. I'm really dying to purchase this color combination of the Antigona.


----------



## victorialee13

Hi Ladies,
Looking for a little help here, I've never seen this style before. Thanks in advance!! 

Item: Authentic GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BLACK LEATHER ZIP SHOPPER TOTE SHOULDER HANDBAG
Item #: 320838855330
Seller: minicoopersowner
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/320838855330?...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## [vogue]

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2480-Give...253?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46003cc0dd

Anyone knows if this one is authentic? TIA!  xx


----------



## gaia84

Can someone help me with this one? Thank you!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13064181169...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_9271wt_1057


----------



## BagMyHeartOut

Hi, Givenchy purse experts!  Can you please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?


Medium Givenchy Nightingale in Cobalt Blue with silver logo hardware / detailing

I have attached some photos.  I already have a medium Givenchy Nightingale in tan with gold logo detailing which I'm sure is authentic because I bought it in a Givenchy store in Paris.  One difference I noticed is that the Givenchy tag on the zip pocket of mine does not say "Made in Italy" while the Givenchy tag on the zip pocket of the cobalt blue one in the pics say "Made in Italy" right under "Givenchy".  Do you think this cobalt blue one is authentic?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mich12

Item Name:Nightingale

Item number: 390384603214 
Seller ID: www.handbag
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ladies-Medi...214?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae4bc504e

Please authenticate! thanks


----------



## lifeinmagazines

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Ball Chain Nightingale
Link (if available):http://tiny.cc/0o2tj
then attach any photos[/QUOTE]
Overall
Bottom

Strap 
Clasp 
Inside Tag
Inside


----------



## rj_24

Guys, are these real Givenchy cuffs? Thanks!


----------



## irissix

Item name: Givenchy Black Medium Antigona
Item number: 220951133619
Seller: eszter1987 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22095113361...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_620wt_1139


----------



## -dinkydums-

hello, i just bought my first Givenchy nightingale. I'm in love with the gold studded despite of they have a nylon material. 

Anyway, since this is a pre-loved bag. Could you please advised me on these things.. 

Is there any Givenchy bag that Made in China?
I couldn't find any serial numbers tag inside the bag 
is this bag authentic?

Here is the following pics of my Givenchy.

































thanks so much for your help..


----------



## alish

Item Name: Sac Givenchy modèle Pandora en cuir kaki quasi neuf (Givenchy Pandora bag in leather kaki almost new)

Item Number: 220948257103
Seller ID: nissette98

Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...3&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:FR:1123#ht_527wt_1176


I already paid the bag but I'm not sure about the authenticity even if the seller confirm it, it seems to be an authentic one that's why I need your help!  
I checked inside the bag, the authenticity number : "made in italy EF0511"
The seller accepts returns and i will have my money back if it's a fake one!
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## alish

Hi! Can you help me say if this Givenchy Pandora bag is authentic ?

Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_527wt_1176

I already paid the bag but I'm not sure about the authenticity even if the seller confirms it, it seems to be an authentic one that's why I need your help!  
I checked inside the bag, the authenticity number : "made in italy EF0511"
The seller accepts returns and i will have my money back if it's a fake one!
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## amyacopet

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...#ht_1503wt_850

THANK YOU!!


----------



## amyacopet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/19063994982...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_1503wt_850


Thank you!!


----------



## amyacopet

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 190639949828 
Seller ID: rootala
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19063994982...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2648#ht_1503wt_850

Can anyone authenticate?? Thank you!!!


----------



## [vogue]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290667340829&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Pretty sure this is authentic. Can anyone verify???  TIA! x


----------



## [vogue]

[vogue];21093535 said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290667340829&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Pretty sure this is authentic. Can anyone verify???  TIA! x



Oh, it's okay. It's authentic. Cheers!


----------



## chaomiu

I just purchased this Givenchy Tinhan Hobo on Bluefly.com but really don't know much about how the Tinhan is supposed to look. Can anyone tell me if this item is authentic? Thank you.

Item Name: Givenchy sand textured lambskin 'Tinhan' hobo
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-san...inhan-hobo/sale-cat20428/314612501/detail.fly
Seller ID: Bluefly.com
Style Number: 314612501


----------



## karoline_88

Hi! What do you think of this? Thanks in advance. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GIV...H_Handbags&hash=item19ce10c8db#ht_5583wt_1221


----------



## fashionface

I bought this Givenchy Nightingale, just wanted to be sure of its authenticity. Can anyone help confirm for me. Thanks


----------



## fashionface




----------



## fashionface

Some better pics:
Also this is a medium


----------



## willow Gee

alindamay said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): antigona
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


----------



## fashionface

Have I posted mine incorrectly? Is this the right thread to have the bag authenticated ?


----------



## willow Gee

I think I've posted mine incorrectly...


----------



## randr21

karoline_88 said:


> Hi! What do you think of this? Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GIV...H_Handbags&hash=item19ce10c8db#ht_5583wt_1221


 
authentic



fashionface said:


> I bought this Givenchy Nightingale, just wanted to be sure of its authenticity. Can anyone help confirm for me. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1615060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615063
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615072


 
authentic, great pics...everyone should try and get pics like these for authentication


----------



## mapupa

Item Name:orsa Nera Large Tote Givenchy A/I 2011
Item Number:150768176701
Seller ID:badbat75_rm
Link:http://www.ebay.es/itm/150768176701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1156

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wuselmurphy

hi there randr21, could you refer to my questions as well please?

it was post #2396 and #2397.

many thanks.


----------



## sillygooose

Item Name:GIVENCHY NWT BLACK NIGHTINGALE SHEEP MEDIUM HANDLE
Item Number:120788918268
Seller ID:homme_trends_online 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NW...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1f949ffc

please let me know if this is authentic, thank you ladies!


----------



## tania2901

Does anyone knows whether this bag is authentic or not? Please help me  

Item Name: Medium Leather Nightingale Handbag Purse Black
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39038460321...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_7088wt_1070

Im not sure because its made in China but the seller has a pretty good feedback there. is there any givenchy made in china??


----------



## karoline_88

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic, great pics...everyone should try and get pics like these for authentication



Hi!

Can you authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!

Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Giv...WH_Handbags&hash=item41633a853c#ht_500wt_1287 
More pictures: http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/givenchy-vintage-bag.html#comment

How do you tell if it's a real Givenchy bag or a Givency Perfumes bag?


----------



## putot

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic, great pics...everyone should try and get pics like these for authentication


Hi randr21,

Can you help me authenticate this Large Nightingale? Would you know what kind of leather this is? Thank you so much!


----------



## fancypantz

Can anyone tell me whether this is an authentic bag? I am really interested in this bag as I love this hard to find colour. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Au..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2473542b#ht_607wt_922


----------



## Steffyv

Hi everyone. I need your help with this Givenchy nightingale. my sister bought it from a friend and the friend swore its authentic but i noticed some flaws. Im no expert so please help me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steffyv

Sorry, here's the close up of the tag.


----------



## mellopez_80

Hell there, pls authenticat this item. TIA!

Item Name: Authentic New GIVENCHY Black Leather Nightingale Womens SHOULDER BAG handbag

Item Number: 251008130630
Seller ID: lookingsexc
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251008130630


----------



## joolsie.petunia

Hi there. Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy? Thank you! 

Item Name:  Givenchy Black Crinkled Patent Leather Nightingale Quilted Tote Bag
Item #: 251011197217
Seller ID: cashinyourcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a716ee921


----------



## randr21

mapupa said:


> Item Name:orsa Nera Large Tote Givenchy A/I 2011
> Item Number:150768176701
> Seller ID:badbat75_rm
> Link:http://www.ebay.es/itm/150768176701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Not enough close up pics.  refer to posts 2417-19 and see if you can get seller to send you some of them, esp the ones with logo inside the bag, zippers details, etc. from post 2417.


----------



## randr21

mapupa said:


> Item Name:orsa Nera Large Tote Givenchy A/I 2011
> Item Number:150768176701
> Seller ID:badbat75_rm
> Link:http://www.ebay.es/itm/150768176701?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 


sillygooose said:


> Item Name:GIVENCHY NWT BLACK NIGHTINGALE SHEEP MEDIUM HANDLE
> Item Number:120788918268
> Seller ID:homme_trends_online
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NW...268?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1f949ffc
> 
> please let me know if this is authentic, thank you ladies!


 
no red flags so far, but can u ask for a pic of the inside of the bag, specifically the logo?  refer to post 2417 in this thread.


----------



## randr21

tania2901 said:


> Does anyone knows whether this bag is authentic or not? Please help me
> 
> Item Name: Medium Leather Nightingale Handbag Purse Black
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39038460321...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_7088wt_1070
> 
> Im not sure because its made in China but the seller has a pretty good feedback there. is there any givenchy made in china??


 
not very comfortable with this one at all!  hope youre not the winner.


----------



## randr21

karoline_88 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!
> 
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Giv...WH_Handbags&hash=item41633a853c#ht_500wt_1287
> More pictures: http://abcdabcd.blogg.se/2012/march/givenchy-vintage-bag.html#comment
> 
> How do you tell if it's a real Givenchy bag or a Givency Perfumes bag?


 
looks like an authentic vintage Givenchy bag to me.


----------



## randr21

putot said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Large Nightingale? Would you know what kind of leather this is? Thank you so much!


 
cant see the pics, pls repost if you'd like to me take a look.


----------



## randr21

fancypantz said:


> Can anyone tell me whether this is an authentic bag? I am really interested in this bag as I love this hard to find colour. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Au..._WH_Handbags&hash=item1c2473542b#ht_607wt_922


 
Looks authentic based on pics provided.  only weird thing is in the description buyer says it's from neimans, but "Returns are accepted only if bag is proven not to be authentic."  so is seller not sure?


----------



## randr21

Steffyv said:


> Hi everyone. I need your help with this Givenchy nightingale. my sister bought it from a friend and the friend swore its authentic but i noticed some flaws. Im no expert so please help me. Thanks in advance!


 
definitely not authentic


----------



## randr21

mellopez_80 said:


> Hell there, pls authenticat this item. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic New GIVENCHY Black Leather Nightingale Womens SHOULDER BAG handbag
> 
> Item Number: 251008130630
> Seller ID: lookingsexc
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251008130630


 
I would not bid on this.


----------



## randr21

joolsie.petunia said:


> Hi there. Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Crinkled Patent Leather Nightingale Quilted Tote Bag
> Item #: 251011197217
> Seller ID: cashinyourcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...217?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a716ee921


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

wuselmurphy said:


> ...and some more....


 
trying to catch up on this thread...let me know if you'd still like to auth this, and if so, pls share these pics again as they are not viewable.  preferably pics of inside the bag, ie logo under the zipper, closeups of logo on hw, zippers, etc.


----------



## Steffyv

Thank you Randr21!


----------



## MJbb

Hi, can someone please help me on this nightingale? Thanks!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...NIGHTINGALE-DARK-PURPLE-RETAILS-1950/44648592


----------



## randr21

MJbb said:
			
		

> Hi, can someone please help me on this nightingale? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-GIVENCHY-LARGE-NIGHTINGALE-DARK-PURPLE-RETAILS-1950/44648592



Authentic


----------



## ladybaby78

Hi 

can someone authenticate this?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4601312225

thanks!!!


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate, TY!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370592048458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## putot

randr21 said:


> cant see the pics, pls repost if you'd like to me take a look.


Hi randr21,

Can you help me authenticate this Large Nightingale? Would you know what kind of leather this is? Thank you so much!


















































*Reposting with new links. Thank you!


----------



## randr21

ladybaby78 said:


> Hi
> 
> can someone authenticate this? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...941?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4601312225
> 
> not enough pics or closeups
> 
> thanks!!!


 


BabyK said:


> Please authenticate, TY!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370592048458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
authentic, great color



putot said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Large Nightingale? Would you know what kind of leather this is? Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reposting with new links. Thank you!


 
not authentic


----------



## CharlieC

Hi 

Can anyone autenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?
Thanks!!


----------



## peaberry

Hi there, please help me authenticate this Nightingale:

Item Name: WOMENS GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG (( UNUSED ))
Item Number: 170797933267
Seller ID: nutly72 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-GIVE...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6991972450130633535

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

CharlieC said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can anyone autenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?
> Thanks!!



Need inside givenchy logo pic below zipper


----------



## randr21

peaberry said:
			
		

> Hi there, please help me authenticate this Nightingale:
> 
> Item Name: WOMENS GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG (( UNUSED ))
> Item Number: 170797933267
> Seller ID: nutly72
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BAG-UNUSED-/170797933267?_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6991972450130633535
> 
> Thanks!



Not authentic


----------



## CharlieC

randr21 said:


> Need inside givenchy logo pic below zipper



Hi thanks for that, here are more pics!


----------



## BabyK

randr21 said:


> authentic, great color
> 
> 
> Thx for your help , unfortunately I didn't win it


----------



## randr21

CharlieC said:
			
		

> Hi thanks for that, here are more pics!



Authentic


----------



## chi2.5

Please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. 





















Thank you!


----------



## randr21

chi2.5 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## chi2.5

randr21 said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!!


----------



## louien

Just wanted to make sure  (still with luisaviaroma tags) THANKS!

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Softy Medium Nightingale in Brown
Item #: 380420249189
Seller ID: bubble_toes87
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi...omain_211&hash=item5892d05665#ht_16766wt_1026


----------



## farrahmelanie

HI, 

Can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale?

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/37059204845...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6943wt_953

I know the auction is over, I purchased it before having it checked out here (I know that's a major no no), but I was looking for this bag for so long, I figured I can authenticate it once I have it. 

I'm just second guessing myself b/c there's no zipper on the shoulder strap and the leather is extremely crinkly..

Please help me here, I have a small window to return the item for a refund. 

thanks again
Farrah


----------



## randr21

louien said:
			
		

> Just wanted to make sure  (still with luisaviaroma tags) THANKS!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Softy Medium Nightingale in Brown
> Item #: 380420249189
> Seller ID: bubble_toes87
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Softy-Medium-Nightingale-Brown-/380420249189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item5892d05665#ht_16766wt_1026



authentic, great pics


----------



## randr21

farrahmelanie said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale?
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370592048458?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_6943wt_953
> 
> I know the auction is over, I purchased it before having it checked out here (I know that's a major no no), but I was looking for this bag for so long, I figured I can authenticate it once I have it.
> 
> I'm just second guessing myself b/c there's no zipper on the shoulder strap and the leather is extremely crinkly..
> 
> Please help me here, I have a small window to return the item for a refund.
> 
> thanks again
> Farrah



Already authenticated, you lucked out with the real deal and fantastic price


----------



## Natnatnat

Hi Ladies. kindly share your expertise in authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance! 
Item is Givenchy Antigona Small 
Seller is mmi_banas from eBay.ph


----------



## louien

Thanks much! :d




randr21 said:


> authentic, great pics


----------



## chazzy

hi can anybody help me authenticate these bags ??
thank you so much

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUT...Bicolor-Black-w-Navy-Handle-Trim-Bag/62653931

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-Givenchy-‘Nightingale’-Navy-Small-Calf-Skin/44722437

which one do you think is nicer ?


----------



## randr21

chazzy said:
			
		

> hi can anybody help me authenticate these bags ??
> thank you so much
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/AUTH-MINT-Givenchy-Nightingale-Medium-Bicolor-Black-w-Navy-Handle-Trim-Bag/62653931
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-Givenchy-%E2%80%98Nightingale%E2%80%99-Navy-Small-Calf-Skin/44722437
> 
> which one do you think is nicer ?



Both are authentic, and both are nice.  Depends on if you want a black bag or navy one.  Also, the price would definitely help me make my decision.


----------



## senyuizu

Authenticate please!

Name: *Givenchy Leather Nightingale Large Tote Black*
Seller:fashionphile
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390401125552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:
			
		

> Authenticate please!
> 
> Name: Givenchy Leather Nightingale Large Tote Black
> Seller:fashionphile
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390401125552?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648



Authentic


----------



## nguyenp

Hi everyone, 

I just got this today and I think it's a vintage piece but I have no idea of when it was made etc. Would be so great if you could help me ID this. Thank you so much in advance!

x


----------



## nguyenp

nguyenp said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got this today and I think it's a vintage piece but I have no idea of when it was made etc. Would be so great if you could help me ID this. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> x


Oh and I forgot to include, I am also a little bit unsure about its authenticity


----------



## randr21

nguyenp said:
			
		

> Oh and I forgot to include, I am also a little bit unsure about its authenticity



sry, not familiar with givenchy jewelry. If u think it's fake, then trust ur instincts


----------



## nguyenp

randr21 said:


> sry, not familiar with givenchy jewelry. If u think it's fake, then trust ur instincts



Thanks for your reply! I got it as a thrift store, the clasp do look authentic so I'm leaning towards it's real, but like you, I'm unfamiliar with Givenchy jewellery. I think that it's a vintage costume jewelry piece. It's gorgeous anyway


----------



## dtolo

Hi everyone,

New member here-  I have a little bit of a different authenticity question as I am the seller in this case, so I hope it is Ok to post this here?
You all definitely seem like the Givenchy bag experts so I was hoping you could help me out on this one...

I recently sold this bag to a buyer, but he has now filed a Paypal claim saying he thinks the bag is a fake.

Item Name:  Givenchy Mens fw10 Nightingale bag, large size, RARE, black leather
Item Number:  170803418713
Seller ID:   dht25
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...TBOwpx3XiAfBjBNtClc5k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This bag (men's Nightingale, fw2010 version) was bought by me personally at the Givenchy mens boutique in the Hankyu department store in Osaka, Japan in August 2010.  I know it is real of course, but I was hoping some of the experts could support this?

The buyers 2 reasons for saying it is fake are:
1.  That the bag was made in China (he claims Givenchy never made any bags in China)
2.  That the serial number inside the bag is not written on the guarantee card (only the reference number is written on the card).

From doing some research I found that Givenchy did indeed make bags in China, and that this mens Nightingale (first season for it I think?) along with the smaller mens "biker" Nightingale were both Made in China.  It seems the 2011 version was made in Turkey, and the current 2012 version is made in Italy.  (Although please correct me if I'm wrong about this, I do not have extensive knowledge on Givenchy bags)

His other issue is with the serial number not being on the card, but do they usually write it there?  Should this be a concern?
It only says "ref" on the card, but this is different than the short serial number inside the bag correct?
The serial number on the bag looks to be  SL0120.
Can someone explain what the serial number stands for?  Does it change with when the bag was produced or by season? (or by individual bag??).
Again, if any of the experts can give some insight on this I would greatly appreciate it.

Photos are in the auction link above, or I have plenty of others if anyone needs.
(I apologize for such a long post!)

Thanks so much for your help!!


Best regards,

-d


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello There,
Would you please help me with this Nightingale bag?
The seller is form Netherland
Link:http://www.designer-vintage.com/Giv...5&totalResults=3533&page.size=24&page.index=0
TIA


----------



## senyuizu

randr21 said:


> Authentic



Thanks


----------



## senyuizu

Authenticate please! 

Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Large - 100% Authentic
Seller: santamonicashopgrl 
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140726839160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## christymarie340

Hi there! I appreciate your help on this one

item: givenchy antigona
seller: hipness1
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

TIA


----------



## sarahwheeler

Hi,
I'm really keen on this Nightingale and the price almost seems too good to be true!

Thanking you in advance 

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag in Black
Item No: 330708299461
Seller ID: xzibitjulie
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4cffc02ec5


----------



## sarahwheeler

I've wanted this in purple! Could someone please authenticate for me. Thanking you in advance 

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Purple Handbag Shoulder Bag
Item No:251024944325
Seller ID: Brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7240acc5


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> Authenticate please!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Large - 100% Authentic
> Seller: santamonicashopgrl
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140726839160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


 
not authentic



christymarie340 said:


> Hi there! I appreciate your help on this one
> 
> item: givenchy antigona
> seller: hipness1
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> TIA


 
no longer available, and it didnt have any pics of the inside logo



sarahwheeler said:


> Hi,
> I'm really keen on this Nightingale and the price almost seems too good to be true!
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag in Black
> Item No: 330708299461
> Seller ID: xzibitjulie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4cffc02ec5


 
not authentic



sarahwheeler said:


> I've wanted this in purple! Could someone please authenticate for me. Thanking you in advance
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Purple Handbag Shoulder Bag
> Item No:251024944325
> Seller ID: Brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7240acc5


 
authentic


----------



## bag braggart

Would you please authenticate these bags?  Thank you!


item: givenchy medium leather tote
seller: lasp1931
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...&ps=63&clkid=7306596306903138828#ht_500wt_922



item: givenchy tinhan leather hobo
seller: valeriebella123
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1850-Gi...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15528a70#ht_2238wt_922


----------



## keren_mx5

Please help. Thank you

item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA HANDBAG BLACK
seller: eszter1987
link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-MEDIUM-ANTIGONA-HANDBAG-BLACK-/220987769689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3373e5c359


----------



## nduddles

bag braggart said:


> Would you please authenticate these bags?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> item: givenchy medium leather tote
> seller: lasp1931
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...&ps=63&clkid=7306596306903138828#ht_500wt_922
> 
> auction ended
> 
> item: givenchy tinhan leather hobo
> seller: valeriebella123
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1850-Gi...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15528a70#ht_2238wt_922



doesn't look authentic


----------



## nduddles

keren_mx5 said:


> Please help. Thank you
> 
> item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA HANDBAG BLACK
> seller: eszter1987
> link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-MEDIUM-ANTIGONA-HANDBAG-BLACK-/220987769689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3373e5c359



the font is wrong, doesn't look authentic


----------



## christymarie340

Thank you randr!!!




randr21 said:


> not authentic
> 
> 
> 
> no longer available, and it didnt have any pics of the inside logo
> 
> 
> 
> not authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic


----------



## Ilovemiau

Hello Ladies,

I found an eBay seller who is selling 5 givenchy bags & clutches. 

Just want to know if they are a Real Deal. Pics are Not Great at all. Very dark but maybe you cany still say Something. 

They are all New & she is Shipping From asia. 

Item: givenchy bag
Seller: fendinista
Number: 110849615142
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7322240736150403969


Thanks


----------



## randr21

dtolo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New member here- I have a little bit of a different authenticity question as I am the seller in this case, so I hope it is Ok to post this here?
> You all definitely seem like the Givenchy bag experts so I was hoping you could help me out on this one...
> 
> I recently sold this bag to a buyer, but he has now filed a Paypal claim saying he thinks the bag is a fake.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Mens fw10 Nightingale bag, large size, RARE, black leather
> Item Number: 170803418713
> Seller ID: dht25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...TBOwpx3XiAfBjBNtClc5k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This bag (men's Nightingale, fw2010 version) was bought by me personally at the Givenchy mens boutique in the Hankyu department store in Osaka, Japan in August 2010. I know it is real of course, but I was hoping some of the experts could support this?
> 
> The buyers 2 reasons for saying it is fake are:
> 1. That the bag was made in China (he claims Givenchy never made any bags in China)
> 2. That the serial number inside the bag is not written on the guarantee card (only the reference number is written on the card).
> 
> From doing some research I found that Givenchy did indeed make bags in China, and that this mens Nightingale (first season for it I think?) along with the smaller mens "biker" Nightingale were both Made in China. It seems the 2011 version was made in Turkey, and the current 2012 version is made in Italy. (Although please correct me if I'm wrong about this, I do not have extensive knowledge on Givenchy bags)
> 
> His other issue is with the serial number not being on the card, but do they usually write it there? Should this be a concern?
> It only says "ref" on the card, but this is different than the short serial number inside the bag correct?
> The serial number on the bag looks to be SL0120.
> Can someone explain what the serial number stands for? Does it change with when the bag was produced or by season? (or by individual bag??).
> Again, if any of the experts can give some insight on this I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Photos are in the auction link above, or I have plenty of others if anyone needs.
> (I apologize for such a long post!)
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!!
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> -d


 
Givenchy absolutely made bags in China so I don't know what your buyer is saying.  as for the serial #, i have no idea what it means but you can take one look at the bag and you can see it's authentic.  hope you can get it resolved.  if not, i'm sure someone else will buy your lovely bag.


----------



## randr21

maggieridzon said:


> Hello There,
> Would you please help me with this Nightingale bag?
> The seller is form Netherland
> Link:http://www.designer-vintage.com/Giv...5&totalResults=3533&page.size=24&page.index=0
> TIA


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> Authenticate please!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Large - 100% Authentic
> Seller: santamonicashopgrl
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/140726839160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

bag braggart said:


> Would you please authenticate these bags? Thank you!
> 
> 
> item: givenchy medium leather tote
> seller: lasp1931
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...&ps=63&clkid=7306596306903138828#ht_500wt_922
> 
> 
> 
> item: givenchy tinhan leather hobo
> seller: valeriebella123
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1850-Gi...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f15528a70#ht_2238wt_922


 
the tinhan doesnt have any pics of the inside logo.

the lavender bag is authentic


----------



## randr21

keren_mx5 said:


> Please help. Thank you
> 
> item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA HANDBAG BLACK
> seller: eszter1987
> link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...689?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3373e5c359


 
listing is over and it didnt have any pics of the inside logo


----------



## randr21

Ilovemiau said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I found an eBay seller who is selling 5 givenchy bags & clutches.
> 
> Just want to know if they are a Real Deal. Pics are Not Great at all. Very dark but maybe you cany still say Something.
> 
> They are all New & she is Shipping From asia.
> 
> Item: givenchy bag
> Seller: fendinista
> Number: 110849615142
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7322240736150403969
> 
> 
> Thanks


 
I havent seen some of the styles, and why are all the pictures so dark?  Also, why is seller covering the "china" on made in china tag?  until she provides some better pics, i wouldn't bid...


----------



## jackie73

Can Someone help me authenticate this pls:
Item: Antigona Small (Black)
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/73162-brand-new-givenchy-antigona-small.html

Thanks!


----------



## keren_mx5

Thank you

Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Goat Leather
Seller: alexandreparis
Number: 180852759184
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Black-Goat-Leather-/180852759184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1baa1a90


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate , TY!!

Item: Auth.Givenchy Shoulder Bag New
Seller: 2011celebritycloset 
Number: 160773816736
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256eddc1a0


----------



## Ilovemiau

randr21 said:


> I havent seen some of the styles, and why are all the pictures so dark?  Also, why is seller covering the "china" on made in china tag?  until she provides some better pics, i wouldn't bid...



Agree here.  

I had the Same thoughts.  I will Skip it.


----------



## dcdodds

Hi there - looking to see if this bag is authentic, thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy Large Antigona Bag
Item Number: 180809601877
Seller ID: tribecavintageclub
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809601877?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2166wt_952

The owner said I could look at it in person (we're in the same city), what should I look for?  Thanks!


----------



## littlerock

dcdodds said:


> Hi there - looking to see if this bag is authentic, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Antigona Bag
> Item Number: 180809601877
> Seller ID: tribecavintageclub
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809601877?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2166wt_952
> 
> The owner said I could look at it in person (we're in the same city), what should I look for?  Thanks!



This one looks authentic to me but please wait for a second opinion.


----------



## randr21

jackie73 said:


> Can Someone help me authenticate this pls:
> Item: Antigona Small (Black)
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/73162-brand-new-givenchy-antigona-small.html
> 
> Thanks!


 
authentic



keren_mx5 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Goat Leather
> Seller: alexandreparis
> Number: 180852759184
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1baa1a90


 
authentic, good price too.



BabyK said:


> Please authenticate , TY!!
> 
> Item: Auth.Givenchy Shoulder Bag New
> Seller: 2011celebritycloset
> Number: 160773816736
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item256eddc1a0


 
need better closeup of logo inside bag



dcdodds said:


> Hi there - looking to see if this bag is authentic, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Antigona Bag
> Item Number: 180809601877
> Seller ID: tribecavintageclub
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180809601877?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_2166wt_952
> 
> The owner said I could look at it in person (we're in the same city), what should I look for? Thanks!


 
need clear, closeup pic of inside logo.


----------



## Jaimemctan

senyuizu said:


> Thanks


Am curious, how can you tell it's authentic from the site? Does givenchy nightingale bags come with an authentic card like Prada? All I received is a leather swatch and a product/care booklet


----------



## gaw.jeanny

Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate the givenchy handbag? Its really beautiful but i want to get confirmation if this is indeed a real thing.... Thanks!!

Item Name: GIVENCHY - GREEN CROC NIGHTINGALE
Seller: brukteting
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30068841802...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1070wt_1259


----------



## randr21

gaw.jeanny said:


> Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate the givenchy handbag? Its really beautiful but i want to get confirmation if this is indeed a real thing.... Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY - GREEN CROC NIGHTINGALE
> Seller: brukteting
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30068841802...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1070wt_1259


 
authentic


----------



## BabyK

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> authentic, good price too.
> 
> 
> 
> need better closeup of logo inside bag
> 
> 
> 
> need clear, closeup pic of inside logo.




thanks for your response!!  unfortunately I missed it over the weekend


----------



## BabyK

Another one please !  Thank you again!

Please authenticate , TY!!

Item:   GIVENCHY Large Leather Nightingale Bag
Seller: romanrmarkin86
Number: 251030300318
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...318?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7292669e


----------



## dtolo

randr21 said:


> Givenchy absolutely made bags in China so I don't know what your buyer is saying.  as for the serial #, i have no idea what it means but you can take one look at the bag and you can see it's authentic.  hope you can get it resolved.  if not, i'm sure someone else will buy your lovely bag.



Thanks for your reply!

The issue is resolved now - I sent the buyer all the information I had gathered to prove the bags authenticity and he agreed to end the dispute if I paid him a $100 refund....Ah, so very nice of him right?! 

I didn't want to deal with the bother (and time) of going through a Paypal claim on this matter, so I foolishly agreed to this just to end the whole thing quickly.  This serves as a nice example of a buyer using the Paypal dispute process to essentially blackmail me...
Oh well, lesson learned...

Thanks again!


----------



## bag braggart

Will you please authenticate these bags?  Thank you!

Item:   NWT $1,805 GIVENCHY Green Leather NIGHTINGALE
Seller: designerdesigns2000
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-805-G...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae60bfd98


Item: 2011 New Authentic Medium Givenchy Nightingale Handbag in Blue
Seller: danny262
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Au...013?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c25909695


Item: New $1,850 GIVENCHY Pandora Brown Lizard Embossed Leather
Seller: riches_from_my_closetpics
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1-850-G...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc45b51b1


----------



## randr21

BabyK said:


> Another one please ! Thank you again!
> 
> Please authenticate , TY!!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Large Leather Nightingale Bag
> Seller: romanrmarkin86
> Number: 251030300318
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...318?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7292669e


 
not authentic



bag braggart said:


> Will you please authenticate these bags? Thank you!
> 
> Item: NWT $1,805 GIVENCHY Green Leather NIGHTINGALE
> Seller: designerdesigns2000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-805-G...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae60bfd98
> 
> 
> Item: 2011 New Authentic Medium Givenchy Nightingale Handbag in Blue
> Seller: danny262
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2011-New-Au...013?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c25909695
> 
> 
> Item: New $1,850 GIVENCHY Pandora Brown Lizard Embossed Leather
> Seller: riches_from_my_closetpics
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1-850-G...785?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc45b51b1


 

The pandora is authentic, and so is the blue nightingale, but the first one gives me pause.  Maybe the 4th picture is throwing me off, but if you compare that pic of the handle logo to the handle logo of the blue nightingale, you'll see what I mean.  Another flag I see is that the fabric is totally different from I'm used to seeing.  I'm not saying it's not authentic, and the seller has excellent feedback, but maybe if they can provide a clear closeup shot of both the handle logos (the last pic provided only shows 1 handle clearly).


----------



## BabyK

randr21 said:


> not authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you randr!!


----------



## BabyK

Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE 
Seller: sabel86
Number: 180853811222
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180853811222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Another one please.. sorry I know it's ending soon.  Thx again!!


----------



## Jaimemctan

randr21 said:


> not authentic


Why makes you think this bag isn't authentic.


----------



## betnyp

Hi! I am hoping this is authentic...I looked for negative feedback on toolhaus, but cannot find any- can you please verify? Thanks!!!

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Dark Brown
Seller: fashionistagal1
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Dark-Brown/67046521


----------



## gaw.jeanny

Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate the givenchy handbag? Its really beautiful but i want to get confirmation if this is indeed a real thing.... Thanks!!

Item Name: GIVENCHY - GREEN CROC NIGHTINGALE
Seller: brukteting
Link: Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate the givenchy handbag? Its really beautiful but i want to get confirmation if this is indeed a real thing.... Thanks!!

Item Name: Large Givenchy Pandora Print Leather Handbag Purse NWT
Seller: luvmydiamond
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091709609...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_5384wt_1180


----------



## trungg86

Item Name:	Givenchy Studded Strap Backpack 2010
Item Number:300692120239
Seller ID:shuala5
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-St...9?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4602a5a2af

Item Name:	Givenchy Studded Strap Backpack 2010
Item Number:170819563810
Seller ID:ayokidoo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-St...0?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item27c5a3b122

Can you please help authenticate these two backpacks?  Thanks!


----------



## randr21

BabyK said:


> Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> Seller: sabel86
> Number: 180853811222
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180853811222?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Another one please.. sorry I know it's ending soon. Thx again!!


 
didnt make it in time, but authentic



Jaimemctan said:


> Why makes you think this bag isn't authentic.


 
I prefer not to provide this because I don't want counterfeiters to have more info.



betnyp said:


> Hi! I am hoping this is authentic...I looked for negative feedback on toolhaus, but cannot find any- can you please verify? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Dark Brown
> Seller: fashionistagal1
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Dark-Brown/67046521


 
authentic, and a really good price considering the pics.  However, I didn't see any "normal wear and tear" so you may want to ask seller what that means.



gaw.jeanny said:


> Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate the givenchy handbag? Its really beautiful but i want to get confirmation if this is indeed a real thing.... Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY - GREEN CROC NIGHTINGALE
> Seller: brukteting
> Link: Hi!! Can anyone help me authenticate the givenchy handbag? Its really beautiful but i want to get confirmation if this is indeed a real thing.... Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Large Givenchy Pandora Print Leather Handbag Purse NWT
> Seller: luvmydiamond
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/27091709609...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_5384wt_1180


 
don't see the link for the green croc nightingale, but I've already authenticated that before.  it's real.  as for the printed pandora, it's authentic too, but I think it's a medium, not large, so double check the measurements.



trungg86 said:


> Item Name:    Givenchy Studded Strap Backpack 2010
> Item Number:300692120239
> Seller ID:shuala5
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-St...9?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item4602a5a2af
> 
> Item Name:    Givenchy Studded Strap Backpack 2010
> Item Number:170819563810
> Seller ID:ayokidoo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-St...0?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item27c5a3b122
> 
> Can you please help authenticate these two backpacks? Thanks!


 
not aware of any backpacks from givenchy, especially from barneys in 2010.


----------



## fireal

please help to authenticate this bag
purchased from a reputable seller
thanks in advance!

black nightingale nylon medium

noted 2 points

1. says made in china
2. the zipper on the shoulder strap is stamped YKK

is this normal?

http://imgur.com/vVSn4                  bag

http://imgur.com/q1PKm                 handle

http://imgur.com/qD787                  inner tag

http://imgur.com/yE7l2                    YKK zipper on shoulder strap

http://imgur.com/GlaZH                  underside of inner tag "Made in China"

http://imgur.com/pjsS4                    buckle


----------



## betnyp

randr21 said:


> authentic, and a really good price considering the pics.  However, I didn't see any "normal wear and tear" so you may want to ask seller what that means.



Thank you so much! Unfortunately someone got there before me, but I really appreciate you authenticating it !


----------



## randr21

fireal said:


> please help to authenticate this bag
> purchased from a reputable seller
> thanks in advance!
> 
> black nightingale nylon medium
> 
> noted 2 points
> 
> 1. says made in china
> 2. the zipper on the shoulder strap is stamped YKK
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> http://imgur.com/vVSn4 bag
> 
> http://imgur.com/q1PKm handle
> 
> http://imgur.com/qD787 inner tag
> 
> http://imgur.com/yE7l2 YKK zipper on shoulder strap
> 
> http://imgur.com/GlaZH underside of inner tag "Made in China"
> 
> http://imgur.com/pjsS4 buckle


 
need better/clearer close up shot of the last buckle pic, also ask for a handle pic that contains both handles with the logo and is a close up.


----------



## fireal

here u go 

http://imgur.com/V4wyR             buckle

http://i.imgur.com/S1eXp.jpg    handles

http://i.imgur.com/HTX5J.jpg   handles

http://i.imgur.com/SnwkU.jpg   handles

http://i.imgur.com/yIdYK.jpg    handles

http://i.imgur.com/GDGW3.jpg  handles 

http://i.imgur.com/v6h8n.jpg buckle 
http://i.imgur.com/tc0bQ.jpg    buckle


----------



## glowingface

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Me...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c646f7b4d

Is this authentic? Is the price any good. I am very new to Givenchy....


----------



## randr21

fireal said:
			
		

> here u go
> 
> http://imgur.com/V4wyR             buckle
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/S1eXp.jpg    handles
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HTX5J.jpg   handles
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SnwkU.jpg   handles
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yIdYK.jpg    handles
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GDGW3.jpg  handles
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/v6h8n.jpg buckle
> http://i.imgur.com/tc0bQ.jpg    buckle



Authentic


----------



## randr21

glowingface said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Medium-Nightingale-Metal-Ring-Black-Calf-Leather-Bag-NEW-3K-/190663588685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c646f7b4d
> 
> Is this authentic? Is the price any good. I am very new to Givenchy....



Authentic, price is about avg for what you see on ebay.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi authenticators, please take a look, thanks!!

Item: Givenchy White Ivory Ostrich Print Nightingale Bag w Gold Hardware
Listing Number: 170815509178
Seller: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170815509178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hanana

Hello, I have never seen this style before and wanted to authenticate before I bid.
Thank you so much!  

Item name: Givenchy Chain Belt Nightingale Leather Bag/tote BNWT! BARNEYS Receipt!
Item number: 320883275790
Seller name: ilovein-laws
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab622380e#ht_500wt_1188


----------



## jelliessss

HI, please help!! thanks!

item name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE DARK/BLUE MEDIUM SIZE NEW
Item number: 150792502926
Seller name: bronza1009

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...H_Handbags&hash=item231beefe8e#ht_1110wt_1121


----------



## BabyK

randr21 said:


> didnt make it in time, but authentic
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you though


----------



## BabyK

Need help with these too... Thanks again!!

item name: GIVENCHY Large Leather Nightingale Bag
Item number: 251036422611
Seller name: romanrmarkin86
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a72efd1d3

item name: Givenchy Nightingale medium nylon and leather medium
Item number: 140736243055
Seller name: authenticforme 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c488a56f

item name: Givenchy Black Nightingale Smooth Leather Medium Tote Excellent Condition
Item number: 180858861187
Seller name: galerieantica
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1c073683


----------



## randr21

yes1a2b said:


> Hi authenticators, please take a look, thanks!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy White Ivory Ostrich Print Nightingale Bag w Gold Hardware
> Listing Number: 170815509178
> Seller: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170815509178?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
authentic



hanana said:


> Hello, I have never seen this style before and wanted to authenticate before I bid.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Chain Belt Nightingale Leather Bag/tote BNWT! BARNEYS Receipt!
> Item number: 320883275790
> Seller name: ilovein-laws
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ch...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab622380e#ht_500wt_1188


 
don't think I've seen this style too often, but need close up pics of handle logo, and the inside logo needs to be a front view shot.



jelliessss said:


> HI, please help!! thanks!
> 
> item name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE DARK/BLUE MEDIUM SIZE NEW
> Item number: 150792502926
> Seller name: bronza1009
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...H_Handbags&hash=item231beefe8e#ht_1110wt_1121


 
listing over, but authentic



BabyK said:


> Need help with these too... Thanks again!!
> 
> item name: GIVENCHY Large Leather Nightingale Bag
> Item number: 251036422611
> Seller name: romanrmarkin86
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...611?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a72efd1d3
> 
> item name: Givenchy Nightingale medium nylon and leather medium
> Item number: 140736243055
> Seller name: authenticforme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c488a56f
> 
> item name: Givenchy Black Nightingale Smooth Leather Medium Tote Excellent Condition
> Item number: 180858861187
> Seller name: galerieantica
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...187?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1c073683


 
I wouldnt bid on first one.

The pics of the logo on the hw are not clear enough for me, pls ask for clearer closeup pics with good lighting.  otherwise, no flags so far.

Third one is authentic.


----------



## randr21

Note to all authentication requestors:

Since there seems to be more dupe requests lately, I'm going to ask people follow the template used by all authenticate this threads.  It's just easier for people to search and see if they can find their answers first before posting.


----------



## Cacciatrice

I need help with this Large Nightingale:


----------



## BabyK

I wouldnt bid on first one.

The pics of the logo on the hw are not clear enough for me, pls ask for clearer closeup pics with good lighting.  otherwise, no flags so far.

Third one is authentic.[/QUOTE]


Thank you!!  Here are more pics for this auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c488a56f










Thanks again!


----------



## randr21

BabyK said:


> I wouldnt bid on first one.
> 
> The pics of the logo on the hw are not clear enough for me, pls ask for clearer closeup pics with good lighting. otherwise, no flags so far.
> 
> Third one is authentic.


 

Thank you!! Here are more pics for this auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...055?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20c488a56f

View attachment 1678798


View attachment 1678799


View attachment 1678800


Thanks again![/QUOTE]

authentic, but auction is over.


----------



## nygal0508

Hello experts,

Please help authenticate this purse

Many thanks

Item Name: Givenchy Black Chain Pandora Cross Body Messenger Rare Chain Detail
Item Number: 180858869055
Seller ID: galerieantica (906 *)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180858869055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## douxamere

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name: givenchy white patent nightingale
Item Number:110856006403
Seller ID: stupidgoddess
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## betnyp

Hi all! I was too scared of losing another auction to wait so I'm very nervous, though it looks good...can someone please help by authenticating? Thanks SO much 

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE COGNAC MEDIUM
Item Number: 260999296442
Seller ID: luxeparis10 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26099929644...ID&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2785&autorefresh=true


----------



## randr21

nygal0508 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please help authenticate this purse
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Chain Pandora Cross Body Messenger Rare Chain Detail
> Item Number: 180858869055
> Seller ID: galerieantica (906 *)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180858869055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
authentic



douxamere said:


> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: givenchy white patent nightingale
> Item Number:110856006403
> Seller ID: stupidgoddess
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1202


 
authentic



betnyp said:


> Hi all! I was too scared of losing another auction to wait so I'm very nervous, though it looks good...can someone please help by authenticating? Thanks SO much
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE COGNAC MEDIUM
> Item Number: 260999296442
> Seller ID: luxeparis10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26099929644...ID&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2785&autorefresh=true


 
authentic


----------



## gaw.jeanny

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate the item, please.... Thanks!

Item Name: GIVENCHY 'NIGHTINGALE' CALF LEATHER BAG
Seller: 310marni 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc4ee58c2#ht_500wt_900


----------



## gaw.jeanny

Hi, can you also authenticate this for me as well... Really appreciate your help!! Thanks!!

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Leather Nightingale Red Retail $2265
Seller: lasp1931
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230761326526#ht_500wt_1075


----------



## amp821

Hello, just seeing if someone can authenticate this please  It's a Medium Nightingale in dark brown and the seller is Fashionistagal1.
Price seems a little too good to be true...but you never know! lol 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Dark-Brown/67046521


----------



## toffeenutdesign

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Nightingale (Small?)
Link (if available): http://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_3...Givenchy-red-leather-Nightingale-handbag.html


----------



## MJbb

Can someone please help me on this Nightingale? Thanks!

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE 
Item Number: 200746532413
Seller ID: poppies16 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebd6cfe3d


----------



## sarahwheeler

Hi,
I just made an offer and won this item however will not pay until is authenticated and I have confirmation. Thanking you in advance 

Item Name: New Givenchy Antigona Bag
Item No: 220996099463
Seller ID: shopping_spree10
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220996099463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## BabyK

Need help on this one... TY!!!

Item name:  Givenchy Black Nightingale
Item #:  221000756465
Seller:  g_nac
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3374abecf1


----------



## mogar20

Need help authenticating some rottweiler shirts

Item Name:	givenchy rottweiler T Shirt - 100% Authentic Size S
Item Number:280862598687
Seller: *dmg85*
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AQ:US:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1413

Item Name:	Givenchy Rottweiler Knit Wool Sweater Sweatshirt size M kanye bape tisci 
Item Number: 190667870703
Seller:stixtk
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ro...C_Sweaters&hash=item2c64b0d1ef#ht_1417wt_1396


----------



## randr21

gaw.jeanny said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate the item, please.... Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY 'NIGHTINGALE' CALF LEATHER BAG
> Seller: 310marni
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc4ee58c2#ht_500wt_900


 
listing over



gaw.jeanny said:


> Hi, can you also authenticate this for me as well... Really appreciate your help!! Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Leather Nightingale Red Retail $2265
> Seller: lasp1931
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230761326526#ht_500wt_1075


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

amp821 said:


> Hello, just seeing if someone can authenticate this please  It's a Medium Nightingale in dark brown and the seller is Fashionistagal1.
> Price seems a little too good to be true...but you never know! lol
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Dark-Brown/67046521


 
already authenticated



toffeenutdesign said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Nightingale (Small?)
> Link (if available): http://www.montaignemarket.com/EN_3...Givenchy-red-leather-Nightingale-handbag.html


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

MJbb said:


> Can someone please help me on this Nightingale? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> Item Number: 200746532413
> Seller ID: poppies16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...413?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebd6cfe3d


 
authentic



sarahwheeler said:


> Hi,
> I just made an offer and won this item however will not pay until is authenticated and I have confirmation. Thanking you in advance
> 
> Item Name: New Givenchy Antigona Bag
> Item No: 220996099463
> Seller ID: shopping_spree10
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220996099463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
listing over


----------



## randr21

BabyK said:


> Need help on this one... TY!!!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Black Nightingale
> Item #: 221000756465
> Seller: g_nac
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3374abecf1


 
not authentic



mogar20 said:


> Need help authenticating some rottweiler shirts
> 
> Item Name:    givenchy rottweiler T Shirt - 100% Authentic Size S
> Item Number:280862598687
> Seller: *dmg85*
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...AQ:US:1123&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> Item Name:    Givenchy Rottweiler Knit Wool Sweater Sweatshirt size M kanye bape tisci
> Item Number: 190667870703
> Seller:stixtk
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ro...C_Sweaters&hash=item2c64b0d1ef#ht_1417wt_1396


 
don't know clothing, try the wardrobe subforum authentication thread


----------



## amp821

randr21 said:


> already authenticated
> 
> 
> 
> authentic



Thanks for your help! I found the original post, I'm going to try to grab this one.


----------



## baglov3r

Can someone help me to authentic this please 
Item Name: NEW $1805 GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE GREEN LAMB LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
Item No: 11L5008002305
Seller ID: allakam_123
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1805-GI...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f161fed0f#ht_500wt_1202

Thank you so much!!


----------



## baglov3r

Can someone help me to authentic this please
Item Name:Givenchy black medium size nightingale 2010
Item No:
Seller ID: ryles0409
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251043573576...84.m1438.l2649

Item Name: New Authentic Givenchy Smooth Nightingale bag LARGE Black RRP$1805
Item No: 501010278
Seller ID: picozoo11024
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280864289152...84.m1438.l2649

Thank you so much!!


----------



## sarahwheeler

Hi,
I won this item so the listing is over however I don't want to pay for it until I have confirmation that it's authentic

Item Name: New Givenchy Antigona Bag
Item No: 220996099463
Seller ID: shopping_spree10
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220996099463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Here are some pics that were on the listing. Could someone please authenticate? TIA


----------



## randr21

baglov3r said:


> Can someone help me to authentic this please
> Item Name: NEW $1805 GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE GREEN LAMB LEATHER TOTE SHOULDER BAG
> Item No: 11L5008002305
> Seller ID: allakam_123
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-1805-GI...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f161fed0f#ht_500wt_1202
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
authentic



baglov3r said:


> Can someone help me to authentic this please
> Item Name:Givenchy black medium size nightingale 2010
> Item No:
> Seller ID: ryles0409
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251043573576...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item Name: New Authentic Givenchy Smooth Nightingale bag LARGE Black RRP$1805
> Item No: 501010278
> Seller ID: picozoo11024
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280864289152...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 
listings removed



sarahwheeler said:


> Hi,
> I won this item so the listing is over however I don't want to pay for it until I have confirmation that it's authentic
> 
> Item Name: New Givenchy Antigona Bag
> Item No: 220996099463
> Seller ID: shopping_spree10
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/220996099463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Here are some pics that were on the listing. Could someone please authenticate? TIA


 
looks good to me, how does the leather feel, smell?


----------



## baglov3r

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!  




randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> listings removed
> 
> 
> 
> looks good to me, how does the leather feel, smell?


----------



## baglov3r

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> listings removed
> 
> 
> 
> looks good to me, how does the leather feel, smell?


Hi, 

Sorry I'm new to the purse forum. The one that you said listing removed ... I can still see it in my watch list and the listing is still there. Can you please tell me if I how to put the right link in here ? I hope these links will work .... and once again thank you for your time !!!!! 

Item Name:Givenchy black medium size nightingale 2010
Item No:
Seller ID: ryles0409
Item Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-bl...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a735cef48

Item Name: New Authentic Givenchy Smooth Nightingale bag LARGE Black RRP$1805
Item No: 501010278
Seller ID: picozoo11024
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4164d0f180

Thank you so much!!


----------



## sarahwheeler

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> listings removed
> 
> 
> 
> looks good to me, how does the leather feel, smell?



I haven't received it yet... I didn't want to pay until I had confirmation, thanks so much for your help


----------



## adeener

sarahwheeler said:


> I haven't received it yet... I didn't want to pay until I had confirmation, thanks so much for your help



I just had to chime in that I'm surprised that this antigona is authentic. I'm not claiming to be an expert and I don't want to step on randr21 toes, but this bag looks off to me. I own a medium khaki antigona and the leather is usually very structured. It's odd how slouchy this bag is for a brand new bag (unless it is suede). Also the top zipper is black, which is strange because usually the zipper background matches the color of the bag. So it should be beige and not black. This is just my opinion based on my own antigona and the ones I've seen. Sorry if I've caused you confusion, but I just had to share my thoughts just in case. 

And I mean no offense to randr21. I don't want to go against an authenticator's decision (because i appreciate everything that you guys do), but something about this bag seems off to me and I just couldn't let it go in good conscious.


----------



## adeener

^ oh and I just noticed this antigona has a double layer adjustable strap. I believe only the first season bags had this (like Rachel Zoe and Nicole Richie's in black). All the newer Antigonas have a single layer non-adjustable strap.


----------



## sandyshops

Can anyone help authenticate the following? First time poster here. TIA

Item Name: New Authentic Givenchy Smooth Nightingale bag LARGE Black RRP$1805
Item Number:280864289152
Seller ID: picozoo11024
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Auth...Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4164d0f180#payId


----------



## sarahwheeler

adeener said:


> I just had to chime in that I'm surprised that this antigona is authentic. I'm not claiming to be an expert and I don't want to step on randr21 toes, but this bag looks off to me. I own a medium khaki antigona and the leather is usually very structured. It's odd how slouchy this bag is for a brand new bag (unless it is suede). Also the top zipper is black, which is strange because usually the zipper background matches the color of the bag. So it should be beige and not black. This is just my opinion based on my own antigona and the ones I've seen. Sorry if I've caused you confusion, but I just had to share my thoughts just in case.
> 
> And I mean no offense to randr21. I don't want to go against an authenticator's decision (because i appreciate everything that you guys do), but something about this bag seems off to me and I just couldn't let it go in good conscious.



Hi, I still haven't paid for bag yet. Thank you for sharing your opinion, I'm not sure either, I'm a little nervous as the price seems too good to be true! It only cost 800 which is almost unheard of for this bag..... Any help would be appreciated!    Is it honestly authentic??????


----------



## sandyshops

sandyshops said:


> Can anyone help authenticate the following? First time poster here. TIA
> 
> Item Name: New Authentic Givenchy Smooth Nightingale bag LARGE Black RRP$1805
> Item Number:280864289152
> Seller ID: picozoo11024
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Auth...Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4164d0f180#payId



As for being fake, I have never seen one of these IRL, but the more and more I look at this listing, I'm convinced it's not authentic.


Why use a combo of photos? -"own" and from store.
Seller previously listed the item then ended the listing.
The "real" photos - background doesn't match any of the other listings this seller has.
None of the other items the seller has for sale or has sold or even bought reflect the same "class" of product as the Givenchy Nightingale. In fact, they are high street fashion and not even high end boutique.
I have asked whether I can pick up the item as I live less than 5kms from the seller (we live in a small city, also I know it's not definitive, but I couldn't believe that a person who lives where the seller does would in fact own this bag) and I also asked for proof of purchase. I've had no response despite the auction ending in less than 12 hours and also it is already mid morning here, so surely if you were selling an item like this, you would have already logged in to see how the auction was going on it's last day and therefore reply asap to any questions?

I think I have answered my own initial enquiry. I think I'll stick to purchasing from official stockists. At least it will give me peace of mind. I'd rather that, than be jipped.

Glad to have found this forum though. Love seeing all the variations of the bags I am lusting after.


----------



## adeener

sarahwheeler said:


> Hi, I still haven't paid for bag yet. Thank you for sharing your opinion, I'm not sure either, I'm a little nervous as the price seems too good to be true! It only cost 800 which is almost unheard of for this bag..... Any help would be appreciated!    Is it honestly authentic??????



No one will know for sure if it's authentic. We can only give our opinion based on photos. If you feel unsure about it I would trust your gut instinct and back out of the transaction if you can. Good luck!


----------



## randr21

adeener said:


> I just had to chime in that I'm surprised that this antigona is authentic. I'm not claiming to be an expert and I don't want to step on randr21 toes, but this bag looks off to me. I own a medium khaki antigona and the leather is usually very structured. It's odd how slouchy this bag is for a brand new bag (unless it is suede). Also the top zipper is black, which is strange because usually the zipper background matches the color of the bag. So it should be beige and not black. This is just my opinion based on my own antigona and the ones I've seen. Sorry if I've caused you confusion, but I just had to share my thoughts just in case.
> 
> And I mean no offense to randr21. I don't want to go against an authenticator's decision (because i appreciate everything that you guys do), but something about this bag seems off to me and I just couldn't let it go in good conscious.


 


adeener said:


> ^ oh and I just noticed this antigona has a double layer adjustable strap. I believe only the first season bags had this (like Rachel Zoe and Nicole Richie's in black). All the newer Antigonas have a single layer non-adjustable strap.


 
no worries, I'm basing my opinion on the leather and the logo, but you do make a good point about the zipper.  as for the structure of the bag, many times sellers say it's new, but that's subjective.  also, I havent seen this leather in recent collections so I don't think it's current, which may be the reason for the strap observation. the seller also seems to have sold other high end bags too...

at the end of the day, if buyer would rather not deal with the risk, then by all means, skip it.  I welcome others to help authenticate and keep an eye out for one another.


----------



## randr21

sandyshops said:


> As for being fake, I have never seen one of these IRL, but the more and more I look at this listing, I'm convinced it's not authentic.
> 
> 
> Why use a combo of photos? -"own" and from store.
> Seller previously listed the item then ended the listing.
> The "real" photos - background doesn't match any of the other listings this seller has.
> None of the other items the seller has for sale or has sold or even bought reflect the same "class" of product as the Givenchy Nightingale. In fact, they are high street fashion and not even high end boutique.
> I have asked whether I can pick up the item as I live less than 5kms from the seller (we live in a small city, also I know it's not definitive, but I couldn't believe that a person who lives where the seller does would in fact own this bag) and I also asked for proof of purchase. I've had no response despite the auction ending in less than 12 hours and also it is already mid morning here, so surely if you were selling an item like this, you would have already logged in to see how the auction was going on it's last day and therefore reply asap to any questions?
> I think I have answered my own initial enquiry. I think I'll stick to purchasing from official stockists. At least it will give me peace of mind. I'd rather that, than be jipped.
> 
> Glad to have found this forum though. Love seeing all the variations of the bags I am lusting after.


 
I believe I already authenticated this, but your own investigative instincts got you to the same conclusion.  Peace of mind may be more costly, but at least you know it's for the real deal.


----------



## lucymoonlight

Hi, experts, can you check 2 bags for me? Thanks you so much





















and


----------



## sarahwheeler

adeener said:


> No one will know for sure if it's authentic. We can only give our opinion based on photos. If you feel unsure about it I would trust your gut instinct and back out of the transaction if you can. Good luck!



Do you have your doubts? I don't know much about the antigona's so I'm not sure, it looked ok in the photos but I'm no expert at all...... Does it look ok to you? Any help would be appreciated as I haven't paid yet and will try cancelling the sale if it seems off...


----------



## adeener

sarahwheeler said:


> Do you have your doubts? I don't know much about the antigona's so I'm not sure, it looked ok in the photos but I'm no expert at all...... Does it look ok to you? Any help would be appreciated as I haven't paid yet and will try cancelling the sale if it seems off...



I'm the original person who thought this bag looked off and I listed the reaons why in a previous post. So yes I have my doubts.


----------



## Angela Phan

Hi,

Could you please help me to authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much !

Cheers

Item Name: Auth GIVENCHY Luxury Holiday Luggage / Weekender Made in Italy, 45cm, EC!!
Item Number: 221000775708
Seller ID: kisaragi802
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-GIVENCHY-Luxury-Holiday-Luggage-Weekender-Made-Italy-45cm-EC-/221000775708?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3374ac381c


----------



## baglov3r

can someone help me to look the 2557 posting ? 

It's : 
Item Name:Givenchy black medium size nightingale 2010
Item No:
Seller ID: ryles0409
Item Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-bla...item3a735cef48


thanks!!!


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, could you please help me with this nightingale. big thank you in advance 

item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale in calf leather Red **USED**
seller: ggraywinnie 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...WH_Handbags&hash=item19d02f5410#ht_500wt_1287

thanks again!!!


----------



## patootie1

hi ladies! I have been wanting to buy a givenchy nightingale at Bluefly.com and i would just want to know if they sell authentic Givenchy bags?


----------



## vivilamoda

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Link: http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b280/g4bbyroma/Givenchy Nightingale/

pls, can someone help me with this givenchy bag? tia


----------



## ameeta8

Item Name: YUMMY! 1.1K Givenchy Yellow Smooth Leather Mini Pandora Messenger
Item Number: 300672224755
Seller ID: clarsanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YUMMY-1-1K-...ps=63&clkid=7930265736011102825#ht_4417wt_966


Hi Can Someone please authenticate this Givenchy bag for me !

I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## Jaann6

hi
Item Name: bag
Item Number:2298067173
Seller ID: Xeniya
Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-w-wa-i2298067173.html
Thanks.


----------



## randr21

Angela Phan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Item Name: Auth GIVENCHY Luxury Holiday Luggage / Weekender Made in Italy, 45cm, EC!!
> Item Number: 221000775708
> Seller ID: kisaragi802
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-GIVENCHY-Luxury-Holiday-Luggage-Weekender-Made-Italy-45cm-EC-/221000775708?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3374ac381c



Listing over


----------



## randr21

lucymoonlight said:
			
		

> Hi, experts, can you check 2 bags for me? Thanks you so much
> 
> and



Not familiar with first bag, but the antigona, never seen a leather antigona made in china yet.


----------



## randr21

baglov3r said:
			
		

> can someone help me to look the 2557 posting ?
> 
> It's :
> Item Name:Givenchy black medium size nightingale 2010
> Item No:
> Seller ID: ryles0409
> Item Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-bla...item3a735cef48
> 
> thanks!!!



Listinf removed


----------



## randr21

camomile89 said:
			
		

> hi experts, could you please help me with this nightingale. big thank you in advance
> 
> item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale in calf leather Red **USED**
> seller: ggraywinnie
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-in-calf-leather-Red-USED-/110866945040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d02f5410#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> thanks again!!!



listing over


----------



## randr21

patootie1 said:
			
		

> hi ladies! I have been wanting to buy a givenchy nightingale at Bluefly.com and i would just want to know if they sell authentic Givenchy bags?



Yes they do


----------



## randr21

vivilamoda said:
			
		

> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Link: http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b280/g4bbyroma/Givenchy%20Nightingale/
> 
> pls, can someone help me with this givenchy bag? tia



Looks fine


----------



## randr21

ameeta8 said:
			
		

> Item Name: YUMMY! 1.1K Givenchy Yellow Smooth Leather Mini Pandora Messenger
> Item Number: 300672224755
> Seller ID: clarsanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/YUMMY-1-1K-Givenchy-Yellow-Smooth-Leather-Mini-Pandora-Messenger?item=300672224755&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7930265736011102825#ht_4417wt_966
> 
> Hi Can Someone please authenticate this Givenchy bag for me !
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks



authentic, and great color.


----------



## randr21

Jaann6 said:
			
		

> hi
> Item Name: bag
> Item Number:2298067173
> Seller ID: Xeniya
> Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-w-wa-i2298067173.html
> Thanks.



Not enough detailed pics of hw,, logo, etc


----------



## ameeta8

randr21 said:


> authentic, and great color.



Thank you so much ! Yes, i love the color !


----------



## mangopudding

are the givenchy bags from http://www.farfetch.com/ and http://www.cultstatus.com.au/ authentic? thanks!


----------



## randr21

mangopudding said:


> are the givenchy bags from http://www.farfetch.com/ and http://www.cultstatus.com.au/ authentic? thanks!


 
I believe so.  here's a thread that you can use:

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/reputable-sellers-of-givenchy-bags-720138.html


----------



## BabyK

Please authenticate...TIA!!!

Item Name: Givenchy Classic Beige Soft Leather handbag satchel
Item Number: 221006743505
Seller ID: chofree11
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cl...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33750747d1

and

Item Name: Authentic GIVENCHY White Crinkled Patent Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 320894445709
Seller ID: nancylius
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6cca88d


----------



## liyi0501

Hello, just bought this lovely bag from TJ Maxx but heard some scary stories about fake items sold from TJ Maxx or Marshalls. This is my 1st Givenchy bag and i have very limited knowledge bout the bag. Can anyone here please help to authenticate? Thanks!!!

Item Name: Antigona Bag small (that's what i found on the tag)


----------



## gaia84

Can anyone help with this:

Item name:Givenchy Pandora

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...andbags&var=&hash=item19d056278d#ht_500wt_922

Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

BabyK said:


> Please authenticate...TIA!!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Classic Beige Soft Leather handbag satchel
> Item Number: 221006743505
> Seller ID: chofree11
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cl...505?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33750747d1
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name: Authentic GIVENCHY White Crinkled Patent Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 320894445709
> Seller ID: nancylius
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab6cca88d


 
first listing is over and the white patent doesnt have enough closeups, especially since it's a light color and I can barely see the outline of the details



liyi0501 said:


> Hello, just bought this lovely bag from TJ Maxx but heard some scary stories about fake items sold from TJ Maxx or Marshalls. This is my 1st Givenchy bag and i have very limited knowledge bout the bag. Can anyone here please help to authenticate? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item Name: Antigona Bag small (that's what i found on the tag)


 
authentic



gaia84 said:


> Can anyone help with this:
> 
> Item name:Givenchy Pandora
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...andbags&var=&hash=item19d056278d#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
listing over


----------



## liyi0501

Thanks Randr21!!! I Love the bag so much ! When i looked it up online, most of the tags that i found wrote calf skin instead of cow leather, that brought up my suspicious.


----------



## lmg

please help me authenticate this Nightingale. I can see that is was in this thread before but the auction was removed before it was thumbs up or down. 

Item Name: Givenchy black medium size nightingale 201
Item Number: 251043573576
Seller ID: ryles0409 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251043573576?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I appreciate your help


----------



## Ex Amore Vita

Hi, 

I'm new to this forum and I would really appreciate your help with this item. Thanks in advance!


Item Name: Givenchy BIRDS OF PARADISE TOTE BAG
Item Number: 110868628550
Seller ID: fendinista
Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8034219656460557866


----------



## shopeville0803

Ladies, I got this bag bec I liked the style not sure if it's authentic tho. Kindly have a look. 

ITem Name: Nightingale (Not so sure )

Pls check the pix attached. Thanks!


----------



## randr21

shopeville0803 said:
			
		

> Ladies, I got this bag bec I liked the style not sure if it's authentic tho. Kindly have a look.
> 
> ITem Name: Nightingale (Not so sure )
> 
> Pls check the pix attached. Thanks!



Not authentic


----------



## randr21

Ex Amore Vita said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I would really appreciate your help with this item. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy BIRDS OF PARADISE TOTE BAG
> Item Number: 110868628550
> Seller ID: fendinista
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-LIMITED-EDT-BIRDS-OF-PARADISE-TOTE-BAG-NUMBERED-RARE?item=110868628550&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D8034219656460557866



Looks good


----------



## Ex Amore Vita

randr21 said:


> Looks good


Thank You, randr21. I appreciate it


----------



## saysar

Hello Everyone!

I need some help to know if these are real are not, and you guys seem like the professionals

Item Name: GIVENCHY SLIM LIGHTER
Item Number: 110871319782 
Seller ID: juliaj5862
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11087131978...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1199

Item Name: CLASSY BLACK SLEEK Givenchy Lighter in MINT CONDITION Made in JAPAN!
Item Number: 160791977887
Seller ID: varroya
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/16079197788...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1199

Item Name: 2 Lighter Lot/ Givenchy & Colibri
Item Number: 180871891254
Seller ID: empowerdls
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18087189125...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1199


----------



## toffeenutdesign

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks!


----------



## jeezb

Hi randr21
re
Item Name: Givenchy Classic Beige Soft Leather handbag satchel
Item Number: 221006743505
Seller ID: chofree11
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cla...item33750747d1
you responded that listing was over - I bought it but am worried about authenticity - can you help please??
Many thanks


----------



## jeezb

hey can any one help with this please - need to make decision asap - thank you so much


----------



## jeezb

randr21 said:


> first listing is over and the white patent doesnt have enough closeups, especially since it's a light color and I can barely see the outline of the details
> 
> 
> 
> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> listing over


Hi not sure I've been posting correctly because still no reply - really hope you can help - I won the auction for 
Item Number: 221006743505
Seller ID: chofree11
listed above by BabyK
and you responded with 'first listing is over'
I haven't paid yet because worried about authenticity?
hope to hear from you soon
cheers
ps link still works on previous page 173 Babyk and randr21 posts


----------



## randr21

saysar said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I need some help to know if these are real are not, and you guys seem like the professionals
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY SLIM LIGHTER
> Item Number: 110871319782
> Seller ID: juliaj5862
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11087131978...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1199
> 
> Item Name: CLASSY BLACK SLEEK Givenchy Lighter in MINT CONDITION Made in JAPAN!
> Item Number: 160791977887
> Seller ID: varroya
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/16079197788...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1199
> 
> Item Name: 2 Lighter Lot/ Givenchy & Colibri
> Item Number: 180871891254
> Seller ID: empowerdls
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18087189125...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1199


 
Don't know lighters well enough to authenticate



jeezb said:


> Hi randr21
> re
> Item Name: Givenchy Classic Beige Soft Leather handbag satchel
> Item Number: 221006743505
> Seller ID: chofree11
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cla...item33750747d1
> you responded that listing was over - I bought it but am worried about authenticity - can you help please??
> Many thanks


 
link says listing no longer available


----------



## jeezb

randr21 said:


> Don't know lighters well enough to authenticate
> 
> 
> 
> link says listing no longer available


hey - thanks for reply - yeah I know it's no longer avail because i won the auction -  just haven't payed yet - really hoping someone can help authenticate it. Please refer to messages above - the links in earlier messages still work 
cheers


----------



## randr21

jeezb said:
			
		

> hey - thanks for reply - yeah I know it's no longer avail because i won the auction -  just haven't payed yet - really hoping someone can help authenticate it. Please refer to messages above - the links in earlier messages still work
> cheers



Im saying when I click on the link, I get a msg that listing removed or us unavailable...so I can't see any pics

Also I dont recommend the philosophy of buying first and authenticating later.


----------



## jeezb

I agree with your philosophy - I wish I knew about this site earlier! You can still see the pics if you click on earlier links - the one in your earlier reply to babyK about this listing and the original post by babyK (both on previous page 173). It's only my link that comes up with that message. Hopefully you can see the pics and comment and yeah next time will authenticate before i buy.
cheers again


----------



## jeezb

Am going to try and insert link so you don't have to go searching for the link that works on the previous page


----------



## jeezb

jeezb said:


> Am going to try and insert link so you don't have to go searching for the link that works on the previous page


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221006743505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_914wt_1478


----------



## LKD

Hello,

Any thoughts on this bag, please?

Givenchy nightingale tote handbag khaki
willtomshop
140745713875
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140745713875

I think it looks more beige than khaki...?

Many thanks for helping


----------



## randr21

jeezb said:
			
		

> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221006743505?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_914wt_1478



Authentic


----------



## randr21

LKD said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag, please?
> 
> Givenchy nightingale tote handbag khaki
> willtomshop
> 140745713875
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140745713875
> 
> I think it looks more beige than khaki...?
> 
> Many thanks for helping


 
authentic


----------



## jeezb

randr21 said:


> Authentic


Great! Thanks!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies, pls help with this.

Item name: Givenchy Black Leather Large Nightingale Overnight Tote Flight Shoulder Bag NEW
Item no: 130685822769
Seller: sos-sellourstuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/130685822769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Hamhamjanice said:


> Dear ladies, pls help with this.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Black Leather Large Nightingale Overnight Tote Flight Shoulder Bag NEW
> Item no: 130685822769
> Seller: sos-sellourstuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/130685822769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thanks!


 
no flags so far, but see if you can get close up pics of the "made in" tag with the serial #.


----------



## r00k

Hi, I just picked up two "Givenchy" bags at a Goodwill outlet. Not too sure if they're legitimate or not.

*Pictures:* http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m621/liberatestars/givenchy/

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

r00k said:
			
		

> Hi, I just picked up two "Givenchy" bags at a Goodwill outlet. Not too sure if they're legitimate or not.
> 
> Pictures: http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m621/liberatestars/givenchy/
> 
> Thanks!



First one looks fine, but dont know enough abt second one


----------



## gaia84

Hi! Can someone help with this? Thanks!
Item name:Givenchy Pandora
Item number:330727521962
Seller:happy_dayzzz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330727521962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_956wt_922


----------



## black_holic

Guys please authenticate this antigona bag. I got this bag from givenchy store in Beijing. Due to my bad experience with fake sandals before makes me really careful with designer stuffs. TIA


----------



## randr21

gaia84 said:
			
		

> Hi! Can someone help with this? Thanks!
> Item name:Givenchy Pandora
> Item number:330727521962
> Seller:happy_dayzzz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330727521962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_956wt_922



Not enough closeup pics of logo & inside tags


----------



## OolilredoO

Hi. Can someone please help to authenticate this Givenchy tote? TIA

I don't know the name of the bag but I have attached some pictures! The bag is a large shoulder tote with a longer detachable leather strap.


----------



## senyuizu

Seems authentic to me.
Please authenticate this!

Item: Givenchy Leather Maxi Nightingale Tote Bag Purse Black
Item number: 160798489966
Seller: fashionphile
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GIVENCHY-Lea...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2570563d6e


----------



## elibaby

Hello wonderful TPFers! Would you kindly authenticate this bag for my friend? She is about to buy this beautiful Pandora. Seller says she took photos using an iPhone without flash, except one which shows the entire bag. 

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Large Brown in Calf (or Lamb?)

Thank you so much!


----------



## iiibbystar

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Givench...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c26c4cefd#ht_632wt_1253

The bidding ends in 7 hours.


----------



## sean_

Authenticate 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261022350004&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_4930wt_1026


----------



## shopaholicgirl9

hello ladies, please help me authenticate this one 

title: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag Black Leather GORGEOUS!!! Med/Lg Originally $1800+
seller: adriannekn
item no: 140754078473
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c598cb09#ht_841wt_1144

many many thanks!


----------



## maryjade

I just saw that listing. Instead, I bought the givenchy with chain handles. Did you see that one? I just bought it yesterday.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320905513179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## maryjade

I also bought this one the day before: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150695355883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I would like to have anyone's opinion if these are the real thing. Thanks


----------



## iiibbystar

maryjade said:


> I also bought this one the day before:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150695355883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I would like to have anyone's opinion if these are the real thing. Thanks



It looks real to me!


----------



## maryjade

Thank you iiibbystar. I wasnt quite sure. I'm still gonna get it checked.


----------



## maryjade

RANDR21...could you pls authenticate these for me? Thanks so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150695355883...84.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320905513179...84.m1439.l2649

I purchased these yesterday and the day before.


----------



## torrancelady

Hi everyone ,

I am back after 2 years, I'm am
Really interested in this givenchy black nightingale I saw on eBay
Sold by a seller in Australia .

Black,medium and states 2010.

Attached is the link . For
All the owners
Out there please help . Thank you 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251064869306&index=24&nav=SEARCH&nid=81265511090


----------



## maryjade

iiibbystar said:


> It looks real to me!


Thanks. I just received it today and it is FAKE. I just filed a case with paypal.

The purse does not have real leather. It has a sticky feel to it and stitching is horrible. Plus, it doesnt even have an authenticity label. If anything, it was my fault to just make a sudden purchase  with questioning. A lesson learned!


----------



## randr21

OolilredoO said:


> Hi. Can someone please help to authenticate this Givenchy tote? TIA
> 
> I don't know the name of the bag but I have attached some pictures! The bag is a large shoulder tote with a longer detachable leather strap.


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> Seems authentic to me.
> Please authenticate this!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Leather Maxi Nightingale Tote Bag Purse Black
> Item number: 160798489966
> Seller: fashionphile
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GIVENCHY-Lea...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2570563d6e


 
should be ok, was questioning the inside logo, but i think this is one of the original collections b/c the strap is not padded


----------



## randr21

elibaby said:


> Hello wonderful TPFers! Would you kindly authenticate this bag for my friend? She is about to buy this beautiful Pandora. Seller says she took photos using an iPhone without flash, except one which shows the entire bag.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Large Brown in Calf (or Lamb?)
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

shopaholicgirl9 said:


> hello ladies, please help me authenticate this one
> 
> title: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag Black Leather GORGEOUS!!! Med/Lg Originally $1800+
> seller: adriannekn
> item no: 140754078473
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...WH_Handbags&hash=item20c598cb09#ht_841wt_1144
> 
> many many thanks!


 
need more pics, logo on the hw, zipper of strap, serial tags and the handle logos in natural sunlight...need clear closeups of all of them.


----------



## randr21

maryjade said:


> I just saw that listing. Instead, I bought the givenchy with chain handles. Did you see that one? I just bought it yesterday.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320905513179?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
why anyone would post pics that are so far away and blurry is beyond me.  difficult to authenticate that's for sure.


----------



## randr21

maryjade said:


> I also bought this one the day before:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150695355883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> I would like to have anyone's opinion if these are the real thing. Thanks


 
fake


----------



## randr21

torrancelady said:


> Hi everyone ,
> 
> I am back after 2 years, I'm am
> Really interested in this givenchy black nightingale I saw on eBay
> Sold by a seller in Australia .
> 
> Black,medium and states 2010.
> 
> Attached is the link . For
> All the owners
> Out there please help . Thank you
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251064869306&index=24&nav=SEARCH&nid=81265511090


 
please follow the format on pg 1, i can't even see this listing well enough since it's a mobile link.


----------



## maryjade

randr21 said:


> fake


 
Thanks. I wish I knew about this site before hand. I received this purse today and it is fake....the stitching, leather, zipper and it doesnt even come with an authenticity label. A paypal case is being processed now.


----------



## elibaby

randr21 said:


> looks good



Thank you so much!


----------



## thanawich

i just wonder which collection my nigntingale come from? and what is the leather? please help me fingure it out image.free.in.th/z/tv/screenshot20120519at11.12.02pm.pngimage.free.in.th/z/iv/screenshot20120519at11.12.02pm.png


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies, pls help

item name: Givenchy Nightingale Baby Mini Black
item no: 261027449866
seller: blisswiz85
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc672cc0a#ht_483wt_973

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

thanawich said:


> i just wonder which collection my nigntingale come from? and what is the leather? please help me fingure it out image.free.in.th/z/tv/screenshot20120519at11.12.02pm.pngimage.free.in.th/z/iv/screenshot20120519at11.12.02pm.png


 
link takes me to a site without any pics



Hamhamjanice said:


> Dear ladies, pls help
> 
> item name: Givenchy Nightingale Baby Mini Black
> item no: 261027449866
> seller: blisswiz85
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni..._WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc672cc0a#ht_483wt_973
> 
> Thanks!


 
fake


----------



## r00k

r00k said:


> Hi, I just picked up two "Givenchy" bags at a Goodwill outlet. Not too sure if they're legitimate or not.
> 
> *Pictures:* http://s1135.photobucket.com/albums/m621/liberatestars/givenchy/
> 
> Thanks!



Just bumping this because I'm still wondering about the floral bag.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

randr21 said:


> link takes me to a site without any pics
> 
> 
> 
> fake



Thank you!


----------



## thanawich

randr21 said:


> link takes me to a site without any pics
> 
> 
> 
> fake










here you go


----------



## maryjade

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ch...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01596312

RANDR21...Can you pls authenticate this for me? Thanks so much


----------



## maryjade

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-bl...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a74a1e1ba

Pls. authenticate this one too. Thanks.


----------



## randr21

thanawich said:
			
		

> here you go



I need much more pics than 1. closeups of logos, hw, inside tag, zippers.


----------



## thanawich

randr21 said:


> I need much more pics than 1. closeups of logos, hw, inside tag, zippers.


thank you....but i just wanna know the infomation about this bag...which collection and what is the series name etc   thank


----------



## randr21

thanawich said:
			
		

> thank you....but i just wanna know the infomation about this bag...which collection and what is the series name etc   thank



Dont know but I think its at least 2 or 3 years old and not may not have been sold in any of the US dept stores I've seen.


----------



## tekoajaib

Dear ladies, i need help.

is this authentic

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320905912170#ht_676wt_932

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Please help. Thank you very much!

Item:  Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black Smooth Leather w/ GoldHW
Seller: fairiegirl28
Item no: 290714743829
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290714743829&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## Twinklette

Hiya stranger, looks like you've been holding down the fort here...sorry for dropping off the planet, but I'm BACK to help authenticate! 




randr21 said:


> Dont know but I think its at least 2 or 3 years old and not may not have been sold in any of the US dept stores I've seen.


----------



## Twinklette

Need many more photos than this to determine?



thanawich said:


> here you go


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic 



maryjade said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ch...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d01596312
> 
> RANDR21...Can you pls authenticate this for me? Thanks so much


----------



## Twinklette

I thought this one sold recently, or one w/the same photos?  Need to see the datecode for SURE .... inside leather tag.  And hardware w/GG logo.



maryjade said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-bl...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3a74a1e1ba
> 
> Pls. authenticate this one too. Thanks.


----------



## Twinklette

Authentic



hrhsunshine said:


> Please help. Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black Smooth Leather w/ GoldHW
> Seller: fairiegirl28
> Item no: 290714743829
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290714743829&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## Twinklette

Auction ended...sorry!



tekoajaib said:


> Dear ladies, i need help.
> 
> is this authentic
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320905912170#ht_676wt_932
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Twinklette said:


> Hiya stranger, looks like you've been holding down the fort here...sorry for dropping off the planet, but I'm BACK to help authenticate!


 
Hallelujah, it's about time Twink.  Thought I had to file a missing person report.


----------



## tekoajaib

Twinklette said:


> Auction ended...sorry!



could you please help me to authenticate this anyway, cause i've won the this auction. thanks


----------



## maryjade

Twinklette said:


> Authentic


Thank you Twinklette


----------



## peishanchou

Hi ladies, can anyone help me authenticate this Nightingale on ebay?  I have 8 hours before it ends.

Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-bi...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item589401679a


----------



## kikach

Hi everyone!!! Can you please please pleeeease help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag.... thanks so much!!!! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=10&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae


----------



## kikach

http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=10&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae


----------



## peishanchou

Is this authentic?  I know Bluefly usually sells real items but I have not been able to find this zipper version of the Givenchy Nightingale anywhere else online.  Has anyone ever seen this in a store or own it?  Thanks so much!!!

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...-large-tote-bag/cat20442/317975801/detail.fly


----------



## nancybird

*Givenchy Nightingale with Ostrich handles?*
Hi, I am new to the Forum!!
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag, I bought it from ebay, and it is gorgeous quality, but it seems that there are some good fakes out there.
This is my first Givenchy, so I just want to make sure! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150804492880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## randr21

kikach said:


> Hi everyone!!! Can you please please pleeeease help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag.... thanks so much!!!!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=10&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae


 


kikach said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=10&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae


 
both do not enough close up pics of hw, logo, zipper, etc



nancybird said:


> *Givenchy Nightingale with Ostrich handles?*
> Hi, I am new to the Forum!!
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag, I bought it from ebay, and it is gorgeous quality, but it seems that there are some good fakes out there.
> This is my first Givenchy, so I just want to make sure!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150804492880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



looks good


----------



## nancybird

randr21 said:


> both do not enough close up pics of hw, logo, zipper, etc
> 
> 
> 
> looks good


Thankyou, that is great news!
I do LOVE this bag!

Do you know what the leather the bag is made of ?
Is it goat leather with the handles ostrich?


----------



## kikach

randr21 said:


> both do not enough close up pics of hw, logo, zipper, etc
> 
> 
> 
> looks good


thanks so much,i'm still waiting for more detailed pics, as soon as i get them, i'll post it


----------



## Aluxe

Hey ladies! Can anyone tell me if this a Nightingale you have seen before? I haven't. This is technically not an authentication request, just a 'could this be a real Givenchy request'.

Thank you so much for your time!

Item Name: Givenchy Handbag
Item Number: 290715907991
Seller ID: twatson358 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290715907991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mutsy8

Hi Experts out there!   I'll need help authenciticating this nightingale.

Item Name: GIVENCHY nightingale medium bag gray lambskin and  python
Item Number: 270983272685
Seller ID: *ibbie_lon*
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270983272685?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Also,  does any one knows what was the retail price for this bag?   Couldn't find this color combination anywhere now.    Many thanks!!!


----------



## Redgrave

Can anyone authenticate this bag??  Thanks!!

Item Name: AUTH GIVENCHY Black Leather Pewter Tone Grommet Bowler Tote Hobo Handbag
Item Number: 200762210125
Seller ID:linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GIVENCHY-Black-Leather-Pewter-Tone-Grommet-Bowler-Tote-Hobo-Handbag-/200762210125?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ebe5c374d#ht_2700wt_1175


----------



## kikach

randr21 said:


> both do not enough close up pics of hw, logo, zipper, etc
> 
> 
> 
> looks good


more detailed photos.... http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=6&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae
thanks again!!!


----------



## thanawich

Twinklette said:


> Hiya stranger, looks like you've been holding down the fort here...sorry for dropping off the planet, but I'm BACK to help authenticate!




s14.postimage.org/e7xeje5wd/306249_10150917430627243_1430628909_n.jpg

[img=http://s18.postimage.org/6u9qvjzt1/533405_10150917440462243_551787242_9757892_10281.jpg]


and can you please tell me the leather type


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hello ladies, pls help verify this one. TIA!!!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale - Medium Blk
Item no:   300716405495
Seller:  tme020202
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300716405495


----------



## 2011.3405

http://www.ebay.it/itm/190681448353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_553wt_1189 Please can you authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## kikach

Can someone please help authenticate? :wondering please, it's urgent!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=6&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae


----------



## randr21

kikach said:
			
		

> more detailed photos.... http://www.flickr.com/photos/79209509@N04/?uploaded=6&magic_cookie=71954844542d175c0da6c075acfbcbae
> thanks again!!!



Authentic


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! Can anyone tell me if this a Nightingale you have seen before? I haven't. This is technically not an authentication request, just a 'could this be a real Givenchy request'.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Handbag
> Item Number: 290715907991
> Seller ID: twatson358
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290715907991?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



No, I havent seen this before, but givenchy did have animal prints in their collection.


----------



## randr21

nancybird said:
			
		

> Thankyou, that is great news!
> I do LOVE this bag!
> 
> Do you know what the leather the bag is made of ?
> Is it goat leather with the handles ostrich?



Its probably calf with maybe lizard or ostrich handles


----------



## kikach

randr21 said:


> Authentic


thanks!!!


----------



## Sofia79

I have been looking for a Nightingale for months. Does this look authentic to you?

Also what do you think of the color combo?

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-givenchy-black-amp-green-nightingale-shopper-i-54667-s-245.html


----------



## Sofia79

Also, this beauty:

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-givenchy-sand-elme-bag-i-41191-s-245.html?images=true#img


----------



## nancybird

randr21 said:


> Its probably calf with maybe lizard or ostrich handles


Thankyou ! 
Great to know, the leather used is beautiful.
I am still learning about these beautiful bags, and enjoying mine immensley.... it is my very first "luxury" handbag!


----------



## randr21

Sofia79 said:
			
		

> I have been looking for a Nightingale for months. Does this look authentic to you?
> 
> Also what do you think of the color combo?
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-givenchy-black-amp-green-nightingale-shopper-i-54667-s-245.html



Authentic, and the color blocking works well with an eclectic wardrobe.  The foundation of mostly black goes with everything.


----------



## randr21

Sofia79 said:
			
		

> Also, this beauty:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-givenchy-sand-elme-bag-i-41191-s-245.html?images=true#img



Authentic


----------



## randr21

nancybird said:
			
		

> Thankyou !
> Great to know, the leather used is beautiful.
> I am still learning about these beautiful bags, and enjoying mine immensley.... it is my very first "luxury" handbag!



Congrats, you made a great choice that will marry well with any classic wardrobe.  Cant wait to see some action pics on the other thread.


----------



## bry_dee

Hi everyone! Can you authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!

http://www.use.com/82f6d38c1026785083e8?p=9#photo=1


----------



## lillemor22

http://www.ebay.com/itm/As-new-GIVE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3376dd1525

Hi! what do you think of this one?


----------



## shpahlc

Hi There,

Can you please authenticate this bag?

Item Name: SS 2012 Givenchy Antigona Black Goatskin
Item Number: 221036044788
Seller ID: southbethany
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-S-2012-Givenchy-Antigona-Black-Goatskin-/221036044788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3376c661f4


----------



## randr21

bry_dee said:


> Hi everyone! Can you authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.use.com/82f6d38c1026785083e8?p=9#photo=1


 
looks good



lillemor22 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/As-new-GIVE...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3376dd1525
> 
> Hi! what do you think of this one?


 
listing over



shpahlc said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: SS 2012 Givenchy Antigona Black Goatskin
> Item Number: 221036044788
> Seller ID: southbethany
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-S-2012-Gi...788?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3376c661f4


 
listing over


----------



## shpahlc

randr21 said:
			
		

> listing over



Hi Randr21,

It looks like the listing is still going.  Are you able to authenticate?

Thanks!!


----------



## 12hon15

Hi.  Can you help see if this antigona is authentic? Seller says she lost the cards.


----------



## bry_dee

randr21 said:


> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> listing over
> 
> 
> 
> listing over



Thank you so much! Do you happen to know what style this is called? Sorry, I have zero knowledge of Givenchy bags


----------



## randr21

shpahlc said:


> Hi Randr21,
> 
> It looks like the listing is still going. Are you able to authenticate?
> 
> Thanks!!


 
very odd, if you click on the link in your original post #2693, it takes you to a zebra nightingale, but if you click on the link in my reply post #2694, it takes you to the black antigona.  this is why it's better to follow the template in the original post.

anyways, the black antigona is authentic.


----------



## randr21

12hon15 said:


> Hi. Can you help see if this antigona is authentic? Seller says she lost the cards.


 
authentic



bry_dee said:


> Thank you so much! Do you happen to know what style this is called? Sorry, I have zero knowledge of Givenchy bags


 
no idea as this is not one of the standard styles sold at US stores.


----------



## shpahlc

randr21 said:


> very odd, if you click on the link in your original post #2693, it takes you to a zebra nightingale, but if you click on the link in my reply post #2694, it takes you to the black antigona.  this is why it's better to follow the template in the original post.
> 
> anyways, the black antigona is authentic.



Thank you!!!


----------



## alouette

Item Name: GIVENCHY Nightingale Medium Bag in Black with Gold Hardware
Item Number: 261036103794
Seller ID: skysky719
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ni...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc6f6d872#ht_500wt_1200


TIA!


----------



## 12hon15

randr21 said:
			
		

> authentic.



Thanks!


----------



## maryjade

Item name:Excellent condition Givenchy Nightingale Medium
Item number:200769166728
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200769166728

Hi. Can someone pls authenticate this? Thanks so much.


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Nightingale Medium Bag in Black with Gold Hardware
> Item Number: 261036103794
> Seller ID: skysky719
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ni...WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc6f6d872#ht_500wt_1200
> 
> 
> TIA!


 


maryjade said:


> Item name:Excellent condition Givenchy Nightingale Medium
> Item number:200769166728
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200769166728
> 
> Hi. Can someone pls authenticate this? Thanks so much.


 
no red flags on either listing so far, but would like to see closeups of the logo on the hw, and for the chocolate one, closeups of the handle logo in good lighting.


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:
			
		

> no red flags on either listing so far, but would like to see closeups of the logo on the hw, and for the chocolate one, closeups of the handle logo in good lighting.



Thanks much! I requested close up pics. Do u know what kind of leather was used? Calf?


----------



## randr21

alouette said:
			
		

> Thanks much! I requested close up pics. Do u know what kind of leather was used? Calf?



yup, looks like calf


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:
			
		

> yup, looks like calf



Thanks. I requested pics of the hardware. Hoping to hear back from her soon.


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:
			
		

> no red flags on either listing so far, but would like to see closeups of the logo on the hw, and for the chocolate one, closeups of the handle logo in good lighting.



As requested pics of the hardware...TIA


----------



## bry_dee

randr21 said:


> no idea as this is not one of the standard styles sold at US stores.



Thank you so much for your help *randr21*!


----------



## randr21

alouette said:
			
		

> As requested pics of the hardware...TIA



authentic


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:


> authentic



Many thanks!


----------



## senyuizu

Not sure if this has been authenticated yet...

Item name: HIP, Large GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Handbag - BLACK Leather, GREAT Condition
Item number: 320920235906
Seller: nyc1buyer 
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HIP-Large-GI...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8562f82#ht_500wt_1139


----------



## Nana33

Hi I just bought a givenchy pandora medium from reebonz.com.wonder if it comes with the authentic card because mine didn't come with the card. Would you authenticate this bag please.

Link: http://www.reebonz.com/item/givenchy-pandora-medium-bag


----------



## MELTINGMYHEART2

Hello, 

I recently scored a good deal on a Givenchy purse at local TJ Maxx. 
I never bought a Givenchy purse and wanted to get some help and opinions from Givenchy experts here. Thank you in advance for your time and help!
I only found out that the model name of the bag is Coney and it came out last year. 

Here are my questions. 

1. Authentication
By comparing pictures online and the feel of materials, it seems to be authentic. I also looked at several Givenchy bags( not this model) and the quality seems to be at the same level. I don't think TJ Maxx will sell fake bags but I heard some customers bait and switch some bags so fake bags turn up at TJ Maxx so wanted to make sure. Please refer to the attached photos. It is missing the dust bag and the original tags. 

2. Any opinions or feedbacks
I really like the bag but I always buy classic styles. I understand Givenchy is a great fashion house with rich heritage but I was not sure if this Coney bag will last worthwhile. I realized that there have been quite number of celebs carried this already and I don't want any "too trendy" bag. Is this a staple model like Nightingale, Antagonia, and Pandora? I have seen this bag in different variations and was hoping that Givenchy will continue to produce the bag for next few years. 

3. Any additional info
Any additional info on the bag will be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:
			
		

> Not sure if this has been authenticated yet...
> 
> Item name: HIP, Large GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Handbag - BLACK Leather, GREAT Condition
> Item number: 320920235906
> Seller: nyc1buyer
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/HIP-Large-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-Handbag-BLACK-Leather-GREAT-Condition-/320920235906?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8562f82#ht_500wt_1139



Listing over


----------



## heather_huttema

Delete


----------



## yoaan

Could someone please authenticate either of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ro...birds-of-paradise-/261039808710#ht_500wt_1219

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-x..._s_Clothing&hash=item41669b85ae#ht_500wt_1219


----------



## Nyc122

Item name: givenchy nightingale medium
Item number:  200768680657
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff/
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200768680657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## Listin

Could someone authenticate this Givenchy? Thank you...


----------



## bry_dee

randr21 said:


> no idea as this is not one of the standard styles sold at US stores.



Hi *randr21*! Sorry for bugging you and I don't want to open another thread just for this question of curiosity. Do you happen to know what exact type of material used for the bag I have previously asked for authentication? Here is the link for that post. Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

bry_dee said:


> Hi *randr21*! Sorry for bugging you and I don't want to open another thread just for this question of curiosity. Do you happen to know what exact type of material used for the bag I have previously asked for authentication? Here is the link for that post. Thanks in advance!


 
Looks like calf.


----------



## randr21

yoaan said:


> Could someone please authenticate either of these?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ro...birds-of-paradise-/261039808710#ht_500wt_1219
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-x..._s_Clothing&hash=item41669b85ae#ht_500wt_1219


 
don't know t-shirts



Nyc122 said:


> Item name: givenchy nightingale medium
> Item number: 200768680657
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff/
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200768680657?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


 
listing over



Listin said:


> Could someone authenticate this Givenchy? Thank you...
> View attachment 1749692
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749693
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749694
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749695
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749696
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749698
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749699
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749700
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749701
> 
> 
> View attachment 1749702


 
authentic


----------



## bry_dee

randr21 said:


> Looks like calf.



Thank you! I got curious why this bag doesn't have any tag inside, then I found it hidden at the bottom corner. It says "DESIGNED BY GIVENCHY PARIS". Then with two or three letters I think, with the numbers, "1018". Then at the back, "MADE IN CHINA". It is quite difficult to capture the details, so I penciled it in a little to make the letters more visible. So I guess it is one of those China-made bag, well as long as it's authentic.


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, can you please help me with this nightingale

name: Borsa bag GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Medium Autentica
USATA - CONDIZIONI PARI A NUOVO - Con Cartellini
seller: esteta1971
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/280893583909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_689wt_1378

big thank you for your help!!


----------



## Mitchiwara

Hi, this is my first ever post, please comment, have you ever come across a Givenchy Nightingale with *just one way zip pull?*  Mine is Large and I was told it was authentic, but then I realize that almost all N'gales I am seeing has 2 way Zip pull.


Name: Givenchy Large Nightingale 
Description: Givenchy Large Nightingale Black Leather. 
The bag is gently used and has rubbings on the corners and bottom. 
Measurements: 43 cm L x 36 cm H x 18 cm W. Material: Leather.


----------



## randr21

bry_dee said:


> Thank you! I got curious why this bag doesn't have any tag inside, then I found it hidden at the bottom corner. It says "DESIGNED BY GIVENCHY PARIS". Then with two or three letters I think, with the numbers, "1018". Then at the back, "MADE IN CHINA". It is quite difficult to capture the details, so I penciled it in a little to make the letters more visible. So I guess it is one of those China-made bag, well as long as it's authentic.


 
yes, made in china bags follow different rules.


----------



## randr21

camomile89 said:


> hi experts, can you please help me with this nightingale
> 
> name: Borsa bag GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Medium Autentica
> USATA - CONDIZIONI PARI A NUOVO - Con Cartellini
> seller: esteta1971
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/280893583909?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_689wt_1378
> 
> big thank you for your help!!


 
authentic



Mitchiwara said:


> Hi, this is my first ever post, please comment, have you ever come across a Givenchy Nightingale with *just one way zip pull?* Mine is Large and I was told it was authentic, but then I realize that almost all N'gales I am seeing has 2 way Zip pull.
> 
> 
> Name: Givenchy Large Nightingale
> Description: Givenchy Large Nightingale Black Leather.
> The bag is gently used and has rubbings on the corners and bottom.
> Measurements: 43 cm L x 36 cm H x 18 cm W. Material: Leather.


 
I need pictures


----------



## BellaShoes

Hello Ladies!

Your advice is appreciated 

Large Sand Nightingale
Seller: nyc1buyer


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone have any thoughts on the Sand Nightingale above?
TIA!


----------



## BellaShoes

Still hoping for Authentication 
Thank you!

Nightingale 'Sand'
nyc1buyer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Lar...ps=63&clkid=9073115877086709972#ht_500wt_1129


----------



## randr21

BellaShoes said:
			
		

> Still hoping for Authentication
> Thank you!
> 
> Nightingale 'Sand'
> nyc1buyer
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Large-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-Handbag-Sand-Leather-Amazing-Condition?item=320901937156&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D9073115877086709972#ht_500wt_1129



Authentic


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CultVult

hi ladies, 

I'm just about to accept this bag and just wanted to double check it was authentic before i pressed the button! 

i don't have much knowledge about givenchy being more of a bal girl but any help would be appreciated! 

thanks! 

http://www.ebay.it/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150831357213&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:IT:1123


----------



## randr21

lizthebaglady said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just about to accept this bag and just wanted to double check it was authentic before i pressed the button!
> 
> i don't have much knowledge about givenchy being more of a bal girl but any help would be appreciated!
> 
> thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150831357213&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOS:IT:1123


 
except for the 1st pic with the logo, all the other pics are blurry, or diff angles of the 1st pic.  I would need much better close up pics of the inside logo and zipper.  

i highly recommend to all buyers to not buy and then authenticate.


----------



## ewxyz

Hi there - can someone please authenticate this. I think it's real but ju st want to get your opinion.

Givenchy Shopper Tote
http://www.portero.com/givenchy-hazel-leather-nightingale-shopper-bag.html


----------



## LoveM&S

Hi, ladies. I would really appreciate your help.

Pandora Medium 2012 S/S season purple


----------



## LoveM&S

More pics.

I'm not sure if those are enough. If not, please let me know what pictures I need to take. TIA!


----------



## danielvn

Hi Ladies, Can you help me authenticate this one, The stitching on the handle looks suspicious, everything else looks fine. Even though I'm not sure about the Serial tag though.... 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 1.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 2.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 3.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 4.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 5.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 6.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 7.JPG
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo 8.JPG

--Thank you so much!


----------



## randr21

LoveM&S said:
			
		

> More pics.
> 
> I'm not sure if those are enough. If not, please let me know what pictures I need to take. TIA!



Authentic


----------



## randr21

ewxyz said:
			
		

> Hi there - can someone please authenticate this. I think it's real but ju st want to get your opinion.
> 
> Givenchy Shopper Tote
> http://www.portero.com/givenchy-hazel-leather-nightingale-shopper-bag.html



Authentic


----------



## randr21

danielvn said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, Can you help me authenticate this one, The stitching on the handle looks suspicious, everything else looks fine. Even though I'm not sure about the Serial tag though....
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%201.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%202.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%203.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%204.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%205.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%206.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%207.JPG
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1974805/Ripped/photo%208.JPG
> 
> --Thank you so much!



Looks good


----------



## LoveM&S

randr21 said:


> Authentic


 
Thank you, randr21.


----------



## sandyshops

randr21 said:


> I believe I already authenticated this, but your own investigative instincts got you to the same conclusion.  Peace of mind may be more costly, but at least you know it's for the real deal.



Thank you. Sorry for the late reply, but have only just seen your comment.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Hello all! I would like some help in authenticating this bag please. I am not very familiar with givency, so would love all the help I can get


Item Name: ????
Item Number:290729633596
Seller ID: milan_station_hk
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290729633596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

comments: Would love to know the name of the bag and colour/clour code. Perhaps date/year it was made? Can I buy it new?

Any other info on the bag would be most appreciated


----------



## seekittyrun

Hey ladies new here and need some help authenticating these bags. Thank you!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCHY-MINI-PANDORA-BLACK-LEATHER-CROSS-BODY-BAG-/290728104810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0bed36a


http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-MINI-PEPE-PANDORA-MESSENGER-CROSSBODY-IN-TEAL-RETAIL-1055-/290728119077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0bf0b25


----------



## ewxyz

Thanks!



randr21 said:


> Authentic


----------



## randr21

seekittyrun said:


> Hey ladies new here and need some help authenticating these bags. Thank you!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...810?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0bed36a
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...077?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b0bf0b25


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

StylishFarmer said:


> Hello all! I would like some help in authenticating this bag please. I am not very familiar with givency, so would love all the help I can get
> 
> 
> Item Name: ????
> Item Number:290729633596
> Seller ID: milan_station_hk
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290729633596?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> comments: Would love to know the name of the bag and colour/clour code. Perhaps date/year it was made? Can I buy it new?
> 
> Any other info on the bag would be most appreciated


 
authentic, and I actually have this exact bag.  It's from 2006/7 if I recall so no, you can't buy it new.


----------



## StylishFarmer

randr21 said:


> authentic, and I actually have this exact bag. It's from 2006/7 if I recall so no, you can't buy it new.


 


Thank you so much!!


----------



## jpg0150

Hello lovely Givenchy ladies. I would greatly appreciate your help with this bag, and I thank you in advance. Please let me know if additional pics are needed. Thank you again!!


Item Name: small crinkled patent Nightingale
Link (if available): n/a, private sale
http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/Bags/givenchy nightingale sml patent/


----------



## orinoco

Item name: Givenchy Pandora Large Pepe

Thoughts? I'm new at Givenchy so not sure what pics u need...so let me know if i should ask for more pics  TIA!!


----------



## randr21

jpg0150 said:
			
		

> Hello lovely Givenchy ladies. I would greatly appreciate your help with this bag, and I thank you in advance. Please let me know if additional pics are needed. Thank you again!!
> 
> Item Name: small crinkled patent Nightingale
> Link (if available): n/a, private sale
> http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk185/kaleighjk/Bags/givenchy%20nightingale%20sml%20patent/



not authentic


----------



## randr21

orinoco said:
			
		

> Item name: Givenchy Pandora Large Pepe
> 
> Thoughts? I'm new at Givenchy so not sure what pics u need...so let me know if i should ask for more pics  TIA!!



Looks good


----------



## orinoco

randr21 said:
			
		

> Looks good



Thank u darling!!


----------



## camomile89

hi experts, can i please get your help on this nightingale? what confuses me is that the leather looks like ostrich but in the card that it comes with says 100% lamb so not sure what that means. could it be lamb skin thats made to look like ostrich leather? any help would be truly appreciated. thank you so much in advance


----------



## randr21

camomile89 said:


> hi experts, can i please get your help on this nightingale? what confuses me is that the leather looks like ostrich but in the card that it comes with says 100% lamb so not sure what that means. could it be lamb skin thats made to look like ostrich leather? any help would be truly appreciated. thank you so much in advance


 
It's ostrich-embossed pattern on lamb, and authentic.


----------



## seekittyrun

randr21 said:


> looks good


Thank you!!!


----------



## jeezb

Hi can someone help me with this one please?
www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy-Nighti...gs_Handbags&hash=item4ab84f8749#ht_500wt_1181


----------



## camomile89

randr21 said:


> It's ostrich-embossed pattern on lamb, and authentic.



thank you thank youuu for the help and clarification!!!


----------



## randr21

jeezb said:


> Hi can someone help me with this one please?
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...gs_Handbags&hash=item4ab84f8749#ht_500wt_1181


 
not authentic


----------



## jeezb

randr21 said:


> not authentic



Thanks heaps! Hope the current 30 bidders, one who is about to part with a lot of money read this in the next half hour before this auction ends!
Cheers


----------



## goldfish19

Item Name: GIVENCHY Studded Duffle Bag Black with Gold Studs with Original Tags
Item Number:180912405229
Seller ID:urbang6
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18091240522...X:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you


----------



## randr21

goldfish19 said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Studded Duffle Bag Black with Gold Studs with Original Tags
> Item Number:180912405229
> Seller ID:urbang6
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18091240522...X:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you


 
I wouldn't be comfortable bidding based on the pics provided.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies,

Pls help..

Item name: GIVENCHY Camel Pandora Textured Sheepskin Leather Handbag Bag
Item No: 221050889042
Seller: galaxygirl01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22105088904...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1125wt_932 

Thanks!


----------



## hotmotha

Hi 

Please help authenticate this bag please? and can someone tell me which season&year was this bag made?

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM BAG GREY LAMBSKIN PYTHON
Item Number: 271004290748
Seller: ibbie_lon
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/GIVENCHY...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f191d4ebc#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## cajsa

Help Please? 

Item Name: Large Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: N/A

Photos are taken by me. A friend is selling the bag. 
Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Hamhamjanice said:
			
		

> Dear ladies,
> 
> Pls help..
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY Camel Pandora Textured Sheepskin Leather Handbag Bag
> Item No: 221050889042
> Seller: galaxygirl01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221050889042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1125wt_932
> 
> Thanks!



Need clear close up pics of inside logo and zipper, as well as outside zipper.  So far no red flags tho.


----------



## randr21

hotmotha said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag please? and can someone tell me which season&year was this bag made?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM BAG GREY LAMBSKIN PYTHON
> Item Number: 271004290748
> Seller: ibbie_lon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-MEDIUM-BAG-GREY-LAMBSKIN-PYTHON-/271004290748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f191d4ebc#ht_500wt_1156



Need clear closeups of inside logo, logo handle and zippers.  Also, ask for closeup of the givenchy card with the details showing model # etc.  I want to see if it does lambskin


----------



## randr21

cajsa said:


> Help Please?
> 
> Item Name: Large Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Photos are taken by me. A friend is selling the bag.
> Thank you!


 
fantastic pics, wish all of the authentication pics were like these...it's authentic.


----------



## cajsa

randr21 said:


> fantastic pics, wish all of the authentication pics were like these...it's authentic.


thank you for your help!


----------



## socalchicadee

please help authenticate. thanks

Item Name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BAG NWT
Item Number: 320928237005
Seller: mks102088
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-BAG-NWT-/320928237005?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8d045cd


----------



## helen_f

Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag? (I have asked for additional photos but the seller has not replied...) Thanks a lot!!

Item Name: Designer Givenchy Nightingale bag!!!
Item Number: 110902637890
Seller: mademoisellegita
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110902637...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## randr21

socalchicadee said:


> please help authenticate. thanks
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BAG NWT
> Item Number: 320928237005
> Seller: mks102088
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...005?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab8d045cd


 
missing pics of inside logo and zipper, but so far, no red flags


----------



## randr21

helen_f said:


> Hi there, could you please authenticate this bag? (I have asked for additional photos but the seller has not replied...) Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Item Name: Designer Givenchy Nightingale bag!!!
> Item Number: 110902637890
> Seller: mademoisellegita
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110902637...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1204


 
not authentic


----------



## Mitchiwara

*Authenticate Givenchy Nightingale* 
Please help to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale-Large
I was doubtful since it has 1 way zipper pull only.

I have tried several times to upload photos I personally took but then it is not uploading.

Pictures is in the below link.

*http://www.toujourschic.ae/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=3124*


----------



## randr21

Mitchiwara said:


> *Authenticate Givenchy Nightingale*
> Please help to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale-Large
> I was doubtful since it has 1 way zipper pull only.
> 
> I have tried several times to upload photos I personally took but then it is not uploading.
> 
> Pictures is in the below link.
> 
> *http://www.toujourschic.ae/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=3124*


 
not that the single zipper was the reason, but it's not authentic.


----------



## marls_cbu

Item Name: Large Givenchy Pandora Messenger Bag W/ Grommets And Exterior Flap Pocket
Item Number:
Seller ID: yeamathestylist
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Given...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f41acef

Please authenticate.


----------



## randr21

marls_cbu said:


> Item Name: Large Givenchy Pandora Messenger Bag W/ Grommets And Exterior Flap Pocket
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: yeamathestylist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Given...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1f41acef
> 
> Please authenticate.


 
not enough clear, closeup pics.  see post by *cajsa * on previous page for examples.


----------



## linlingl

hi! can you please authenticate this nightingale? thanks!

i preordered this one and the seller said her friend bought this at the paris gallery store in qatar. however since the both of us dont know any better how a real nightingale actually looks like, we seek your expert opinion 

the seller is really nice and we hope you can help us resolve this. thanks!

here's the link of the pics, please let me know if i need to post more 

http://s1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii602/linlingl/

thanks so much and please pardon if i did any mistakes, it's my first time to post here


----------



## randr21

linlingl said:
			
		

> hi! can you please authenticate this nightingale? thanks!
> 
> i preordered this one and the seller said her friend bought this at the paris gallery store in qatar. however since the both of us dont know any better how a real nightingale actually looks like, we seek your expert opinion
> 
> the seller is really nice and we hope you can help us resolve this. thanks!
> 
> here's the link of the pics, please let me know if i need to post more
> 
> http://s1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii602/linlingl/
> 
> thanks so much and please pardon if i did any mistakes, it's my first time to post here



not authentic


----------



## linlingl

randr21 said:


> not authentic


ok thanks so much!


----------



## shiekha

Please help to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale - Large.
Private Sale

TIA Ladies!!!!


----------



## randr21

shiekha said:


> Please help to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale - Large.
> Private Sale
> 
> TIA Ladies!!!!


 
not authentic


----------



## dcdodds

Hi - can you authenticate this for me?  Ends in 16 hours.

Item Name: Givenchy Antingona black hangbag
Seller ID: southbethany
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-S-2012-Gi...40376&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&#ht_1026wt_101
Item number: 221054570371

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

dcdodds said:


> Hi - can you authenticate this for me? Ends in 16 hours.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antingona black hangbag
> Seller ID: southbethany
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-S-2012-Gi...40376&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&#ht_1026wt_101
> Item number: 221054570371
> 
> Thank you!


 
authentic, and a good starting price.


----------



## dcdodds

randr21 said:


> authentic, and a good starting price.



Thank you!


----------



## NYC

*xx you cannot post your own auctions anywhere on tPF, you will not be warned again.*


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

Can you authenticate these two bags for me. I'm trying to decide which one to get. Your expert opinion is much appreciated.

Item Name: Givenchy Large Blue Pandora Goat skin Leather Messenger Bag
Item Number: ?
Seller ID: 2001pumpkin 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-La...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c665b67c3

Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Sheep Leather Satchel Bag
Item Number: ?
Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.com/trenduet/?_trksid=p4340.l2559trenduet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f186c7398


----------



## randr21

ya_weknoitsfake said:
			
		

> Can you authenticate these two bags for me. I'm trying to decide which one to get. Your expert opinion is much appreciated.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Blue Pandora Goat skin Leather Messenger Bag
> Item Number: ?
> Seller ID: 2001pumpkin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Large-Blue-Pandora-Goat-skin-Leather-Messenger-Bag-New-2-2k-/190695827395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c665b67c3
> 
> Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Sheep Leather Satchel Bag
> Item Number: ?
> Seller ID: http://myworld.ebay.com/trenduet/?_trksid=p4340.l2559trenduet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCHY-Large-Nightingale-Sheep-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/270992700312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f186c7398



panda is authentic, and the 'gale looks to be too, except it shouldnt be sheep.  Ask seller for very closeup pic of auth card, which usually says what leather


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

randr21 said:


> panda is authentic, and the 'gale looks to be too, except it shouldnt be sheep.  Ask seller for very closeup pic of auth card, which usually says what leather




Thank you very much for your help. I will check with the seller about the the leather on the nightingale.


----------



## fhi fhi

Hi! 
I need help to authenticate this Givency Stingrey limited. May someone give me advice how to verify if this bag is authentic?

thanks!!


Item Name: Givency Stingrey limited edition 2010

Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/87919-givency-stingrey-limited-40-discount.html


----------



## randr21

fhi fhi said:


> Hi!
> I need help to authenticate this Givency Stingrey limited. May someone give me advice how to verify if this bag is authentic?
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givency Stingrey limited edition 2010
> 
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/87919-givency-stingrey-limited-40-discount.html


 
authentic


----------



## fhi fhi

randr21 said:


> authentic


 

Thank you very very much Randr21. Are you able to give some tips for a newbie like me how you see this bag as authentic? The zipper, logos etc? any particular area to look out for in determining authenticity?

thanks a lot


----------



## randr21

fhi fhi said:
			
		

> Thank you very very much Randr21. Are you able to give some tips for a newbie like me how you see this bag as authentic? The zipper, logos etc? any particular area to look out for in determining authenticity?
> 
> thanks a lot



Sorry, prefer not to give out these tips.


----------



## fhi fhi

randr21 said:


> Sorry, prefer not to give out these tips.


 
Ok, thank you anyway.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Small
Seller: *c31446llo*
Item number: 130722303121*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-Given...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6fa80c91

Thanks!
*


----------



## randr21

vanillaskiesxx said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Small
> Seller: *c31446llo*
> Item number: 130722303121
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMALL-Given...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6fa80c91*
> 
> *Thanks!*


 
ask for pics like the ones from post #2766 from this thread.  what's provided in the listing is insufficient and not clear.


----------



## mrsanderson

pls help authenticate this givenchy nightingale medium lambskin turquiose




























thank you!


----------



## randr21

mrsanderson said:
			
		

> pls help authenticate this givenchy nightingale medium lambskin turquiose
> 
> thank you!



See the post right above yours.


----------



## LVGIRLSF

Please tell me if this bag is authentic. TIA

Item: Givenchy Pepe Pandora Messenger Black Crinkle Leather
Seller:  eco-fashionista
Item # 110909862261
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1780-GIVENC...261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2be3175


----------



## randr21

LVGIRLSF said:
			
		

> Please tell me if this bag is authentic. TIA
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pepe Pandora Messenger Black Crinkle Leather
> Seller:  eco-fashionista
> Item # 110909862261
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1780-GIVENCHY-PEPE-PANDORA-MESSENGER-BAG-BLACK-CRINKLED-LEATHER-/110909862261?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d2be3175



Need a clear closeup of inside logo. No red flags so far tho


----------



## ilovecoco.

Item Name: Womens GIVENCHY Paris Italian Made Womens SHOULDER BAG leather handbag
Item Number: 280914950289
Seller ID: highwind84
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Womens-G...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4167d5f891

Thanks!

ETA: nevermind, i am guessing it's fake, because those look like stock photos


----------



## victorialee13

Hi there,
Please authenticate this Obsedia bag. TIA!

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Obsedia Messenger Bag
Item Number: 180919854818
Seller ID: italianfashion2012
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180919854818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## randr21

ilovecoco. said:
			
		

> Item Name: Womens GIVENCHY Paris Italian Made Womens SHOULDER BAG leather handbag
> Item Number: 280914950289
> Seller ID: highwind84
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Womens-GIVENCHY-Paris-Italian-Made-Womens-SHOULDER-BAG-leather-handbag-/280914950289?pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4167d5f891
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ETA: nevermind, i am guessing it's fake, because those look like stock photos



Never seen this style ir color before


----------



## randr21

victorialee13 said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> Please authenticate this Obsedia bag. TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Obsedia Messenger Bag
> Item Number: 180919854818
> Seller ID: italianfashion2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180919854818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Need closeup pics if the obsedia, hw and inside logo


----------



## victorialee13

randr21 said:


> Need closeup pics if the obsedia, hw and inside logo



Here are the most recent pics from the seller. Please let me know! Thanks again!


----------



## randr21

victorialee13 said:


> Here are the most recent pics from the seller. Please let me know! Thanks again!


 
looks good


----------



## victorialee13

Thank you!


----------



## bry_dee

Hi ladies! Can you help me with this one? I'm not quite sure with what this means:

_"THESE GIVENCHY BAGS CAME FROM THE FACTORY OF GIVENCHY OUTLET ITSELF.. THOSE AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BAGS BEING MADE EVERY SO OFTEN PASSES QUALITY CONTROL IN GIVENCHY FACTORY, THESE BAGS I AM SELLING DOES NOT. (THAT'S THE ONLY DIFFERENCE)."_

I just got a bit confused by the rhetorics. Photos are in the link below as well, thanks! 

Item: Givenchy Pandora Black Calf Skin
Seller: fruitybeauty
Item number: N/A
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...chy+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-17,17


----------



## iamstylista

Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale
photos will be attached


----------



## iamstylista

iamstylista said:


> Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale
> photos will be attached



here..


----------



## ifariarn

How does this look?  Thank you 

*NEW $650 Givenchy Nightingale Zip Around Black Leather Wallet Tote Handbag Bag*

seller: valeriebella123
number: 271013771265
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271013771265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

bry_dee said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help me with this one? I'm not quite sure with what this means:
> 
> _"THESE GIVENCHY BAGS CAME FROM THE FACTORY OF GIVENCHY OUTLET ITSELF.. THOSE AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BAGS BEING MADE EVERY SO OFTEN PASSES QUALITY CONTROL IN GIVENCHY FACTORY, THESE BAGS I AM SELLING DOES NOT. (THAT'S THE ONLY DIFFERENCE)."_
> 
> I just got a bit confused by the rhetorics. Photos are in the link below as well, thanks!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Black Calf Skin
> Seller: fruitybeauty
> Item number: N/A
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...chy+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-17,17


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

iamstylista said:


> here..


 
photos are too small


----------



## randr21

ifariarn said:


> How does this look? Thank you
> 
> *NEW $650 Givenchy Nightingale Zip Around Black Leather Wallet Tote Handbag Bag*
> 
> seller: valeriebella123
> number: 271013771265
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271013771265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 

listing over


----------



## bry_dee

randr21 said:


> not authentic



Thank you for the time!


----------



## CultVult

Hi can you guys please authenticate this pandora bag and size for me? thanks!


----------



## fbclem

Hello randr21, Here are the pics. Tell me if you need more. Just need assurance  thanks a lot!

Item: Givenchy Bugatti Large

http://s1178.photobucket.com/albums/x368/f_ckay/tpf auth/


----------



## randr21

fbclem said:
			
		

> Hello randr21, Here are the pics. Tell me if you need more. Just need assurance  thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Bugatti Large
> 
> http://s1178.photobucket.com/albums/x368/f_ckay/tpf%20auth/



Looks good


----------



## randr21

lizthebaglady said:
			
		

> Hi can you guys please authenticate this pandora bag and size for me? thanks!



Not enuf pics. Look at cajsa's pivs in previous pg


----------



## CultVult

randr21 said:


> Not enuf pics. Look at cajsa's pivs in previous pg



sorry, for some reason i can't seem to find any of her pictures except ones of a STUNNING nightingale. what other pictures do you need and I will take them today?


----------



## randr21

lizthebaglady said:
			
		

> sorry, for some reason i can't seem to find any of her pictures except ones of a STUNNING nightingale. what other pictures do you need and I will take them today?



yes, thats the one. It had closeups of logo inside & out, hw, zippers,  details, etc


----------



## amandas

Please authenticate this pandora! I'm in love with this bag and it would be my first Givenchy! 

Item Name: Givenchy Pepe Pandora 
Item Number: 350580624092
Seller ID: eco-fashionista
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35058062409...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10272wt_855


----------



## suzannabunny

img2.etsystatic.com/001/0/7060740/il_fullxfull.355831530_64h2.jpg
img1.etsystatic.com/002/0/7060740/il_fullxfull.355837693_m3vm.jpg
img3.etsystatic.com/002/0/7060740/il_fullxfull.355837683_910l.jpg

can someone please authenticate this nightingale?


----------



## frzsri

Hi experts,

Really need authentication help urgently as it's a BIN auction.

Item: Antigona black calf leather, small
Seller: nausicaa999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251112705278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comment: I've asked for more pictures, waiting for those.

Thanks so much!


----------



## randr21

amandas said:


> Please authenticate this pandora! I'm in love with this bag and it would be my first Givenchy!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pepe Pandora
> Item Number: 350580624092
> Seller ID: eco-fashionista
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/35058062409...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_10272wt_855


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

suzannabunny said:


> img2.etsystatic.com/001/0/7060740/il_fullxfull.355831530_64h2.jpg
> img1.etsystatic.com/002/0/7060740/il_fullxfull.355837693_m3vm.jpg
> img3.etsystatic.com/002/0/7060740/il_fullxfull.355837683_910l.jpg
> 
> can someone please authenticate this nightingale?


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

frzsri said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Really need authentication help urgently as it's a BIN auction.
> 
> Item: Antigona black calf leather, small
> Seller: nausicaa999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251112705278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comment: I've asked for more pictures, waiting for those.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
listing over unfortunately


----------



## malloosslover

Hi ladies
would you please authenticate this Obsedia for me. I just bought it, but have not paid it yet!
Item name : New authentic Givenchy  obsedia leather  bag
Item number :300746258384
Seller Id : Downtowngirl2007
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/30074625838...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1630wt_1189
 Please help me with that, and let me know if you need more info.


----------



## superchubby

Hi everyone...so bought my first Givenchy bag...antigona 
from a shop in Singapore....hope someone can help me to authenticate the bag.... thank you 

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona
Link (if available): N/A
photos below....


----------



## malloosslover

Hi ladies
would you please authenticate this Obsedia for me. I just bought it, but have not paid it yet!
Item name : New authentic Givenchy obsedia leather bag
Item number :300746258384
Seller Id : Downtowngirl2007
like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30074625838...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1630wt_1189

This is my second message. sorry about that, but I requested few more photos and she sent these for me. If you need more pictures to authenticate please let me know and I will contact her.
Merci


----------



## randr21

superchubby said:


> Hi everyone...so bought my first Givenchy bag...antigona
> from a shop in Singapore....hope someone can help me to authenticate the bag.... thank you
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona
> Link (if available): N/A
> photos below....


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

malloosslover said:


> Hi ladies
> would you please authenticate this Obsedia for me. I just bought it, but have not paid it yet!
> Item name : New authentic Givenchy obsedia leather bag
> Item number :300746258384
> Seller Id : Downtowngirl2007
> like: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30074625838...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1630wt_1189
> 
> This is my second message. sorry about that, but I requested few more photos and she sent these for me. If you need more pictures to authenticate please let me know and I will contact her.
> Merci


 
looks good


----------



## superchubby

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you randr21


----------



## malloosslover

randr21 said:


> looks good


Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## melikey

randr21 said:


> Looks good



i'm sorry but "made in china"?! aren't the bags made in italy?


----------



## TwiggyM

melikey said:


> i'm sorry but "made in china"?! aren't the bags made in italy?




I agree, aren't all Givenchy bags made in Italy? At least all the ones I've looked at in various department stores in for instance London and Paris... please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## randr21

melikey said:


> i'm sorry but "made in china"?! aren't the bags made in italy?


 


TwiggyM said:


> I agree, aren't all Givenchy bags made in Italy? At least all the ones I've looked at in various department stores in for instance London and Paris... please correct me if I'm wrong


 
no, not all givenchy bags are made in italy from what i've seen.  some of the slg (small leather goods), as well as some of their nylon bags are made in china.  most of these are not the mainstream styles, ie antigonas, pandas or 'gales.


----------



## TwiggyM

Thanks for the clarification, I didn't know


----------



## SkipToMyLou

Hi there! I know nothing about Givenchy and came across this bag at a thrift store. It was only $6 so I picked it up just in case I happened to be lucky! After looking around a bit online I'm thinking it's fake, but I'll let you tell me for sure! Thanks a bunch!

Name: no clue
Link: http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z449/skiptomylou32/Givenchy/


----------



## randr21

SkipToMyLou said:


> Hi there! I know nothing about Givenchy and came across this bag at a thrift store. It was only $6 so I picked it up just in case I happened to be lucky! After looking around a bit online I'm thinking it's fake, but I'll let you tell me for sure! Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Name: no clue
> Link: http://s1190.photobucket.com/albums/z449/skiptomylou32/Givenchy/


 
vintage bags are normally not authenticated b/c it's very hard to, but I'm not seeing anything that's saying authentic in your pics.


----------



## SkipToMyLou

randr21 said:


> vintage bags are normally not authenticated b/c it's very hard to, but I'm not seeing anything that's saying authentic in your pics.



Thank you!


----------



## senyuizu

Authenticate please 

Givenchy Leather NIGHTINGALE Tote Bag Purse Black
Seller: fashionphile
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390446839274?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_940wt_1379


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> Authenticate please
> 
> Givenchy Leather NIGHTINGALE Tote Bag Purse Black
> Seller: fashionphile
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/390446839274?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_940wt_1379


 
need closeups of handle logos, hw logo and zippers both inside and outside.


----------



## tanniengo

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Antigona Duffle Orange
Item Number:
Seller ID: sheshebonbon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16080528712...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot


----------



## randr21

tanniengo said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Antigona Duffle Orange
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: sheshebonbon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16080528712...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1287
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot


 
authentic


----------



## Pamplelune

Hello Ladies,
could you help me to authenticate the following bag:

Item Name: 	
Givenchy Black Leather Braided Handle Hobo Bag NWT SL1100

Item Number:280930096631
Seller ID:stylesequellondon
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280930096...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_3917wt_1002

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chrish86

Pamplelune said:


> Hello Ladies,
> could you help me to authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item Name:
> Givenchy Black Leather Braided Handle Hobo Bag NWT SL1100
> 
> Item Number:280930096631
> Seller ID:stylesequellondon
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280930096...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_3917wt_1002
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Made in China, really?


----------



## randr21

Pamplelune said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies,
> could you help me to authenticate the following bag:
> 
> Item Name:
> Givenchy Black Leather Braided Handle Hobo Bag NWT SL1100
> 
> Item Number:280930096631
> Seller ID:stylesequellondon
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280930096631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_3917wt_1002
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Never seen thus style before but the leather and logo show no red flags...id say its auth.


----------



## Pamplelune

Chrish86 said:


> Made in China, really?



Really, in case you don't know, Givenchy DO produce their bags in China too.


----------



## Pamplelune

randr21 said:


> Never seen thus style before but the leather and logo show no red flags...id say its auth.



thank you for your help


----------



## Chrish86

Pamplelune said:


> Really, in case you don't know, Givenchy DO produce their bags in China too.



Oh okay, I always feel like when it's a upscale brand made in china. I would never pay that much for it. So I always check if it is made in Italy, France etc. But really thanks


----------



## Scales

Dear randr21,
I don't know my bags is fake or authentic.
Can you help me? 
http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/60288694/T2Ag9EXiXaXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/60288694/T20hSEXfdXXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/60288694/T2v4qEXalaXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/60288694/T2LMOEXX4bXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/60288694/T2Zx5EXbNXXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/60288694/T2ZxSEXfXXXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
Thanks a million...


----------



## ilovecoco.

Item Name: New Givenchy Women's Long Wallet
Item Number:280914948550
Seller ID: malich11
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280914948550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thanks!


----------



## ilovecoco.

Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Braided Handle Hobo Bag NWT SL1100
Item Number: 280930096631
Seller: stylesequellondon
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280930096631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## randr21

Scales said:


> Dear randr21,
> I don't know my bags is fake or authentic.
> Can you help me?
> http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/60288694/T2Ag9EXiXaXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/60288694/T20hSEXfdXXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/60288694/T2v4qEXalaXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
> http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/60288694/T2LMOEXX4bXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/60288694/T2Zx5EXbNXXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
> http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/60288694/T2ZxSEXfXXXXXXXXXX_!!60288694.jpg
> Thanks a million...


 
Is this an ebay listing?  If so, please follow authentication required format.

I've never seen this style before, and the fact that it's made in China hints at the fact that it was made for int'l mkt, which doesnt mean it's not auth.



ilovecoco. said:


> Item Name: New Givenchy Women's Long Wallet
> Item Number:280914948550
> Seller ID: malich11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280914948550?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thanks!


 
Need closeup and clearer pics, but I'd be wary based on what I've seen so far.



ilovecoco. said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Braided Handle Hobo Bag NWT SL1100
> Item Number: 280930096631
> Seller: stylesequellondon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280930096631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
I dont know enough about this style and some pics sway me toward auth, and some dont...


----------



## beautifulj25

*Please authenticate...auction ends in 11 hours!*

Item Name: Fendi Brown Leather Tote Bag

Item Number: 180943323840

Seller ID: ivymed75

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1146497931894172204

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## randr21

beautifulj25 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate...auction ends in 11 hours!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Brown Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Item Number: 180943323840
> 
> Seller ID: ivymed75
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown-Leather-Tote-Bag?item=180943323840&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D2%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D1146497931894172204
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Wrong subforum, this is Givenchy.


----------



## chiqui0226

Hi! Please authenticate this nightingale. 
Item name: nightingale 
Listing number: n/a
Private seller
Comments: bought this from a friend of a friend.

Will upload more photos in a couple of minutes, still reducing its size. &#58372;


----------



## chiqui0226

Additional photos


----------



## chiqui0226

I cant upload more photos in one message dont know why. Sorry for the messages. &#58372;


----------



## galleria

Hi,

Please help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks...

Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Antigona Bag
Item Number: 280921254691
Seller: heritage.new.york
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Brand-Ne..._Handbags&hash=item4168362b23#ht_10283wt_1141


----------



## anapm

please authenticate this:
http://www.studiodemoda.com.br/bolsa-givenchy.html


----------



## randr21

chiqui0226 said:


> I cant upload more photos in one message dont know why. Sorry for the messages. &#58372;


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

galleria said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks...
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Antigona Bag
> Item Number: 280921254691
> Seller: heritage.new.york
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Brand-Ne..._Handbags&hash=item4168362b23#ht_10283wt_1141


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

anapm said:


> please authenticate this:
> http://www.studiodemoda.com.br/bolsa-givenchy.html


 
not authentic


----------



## chiqui0226

randr21 said:
			
		

> looks good



Thanks so much! Really like the bag soooo happy&#57430;&#57606;


----------



## randr21

chiqui0226 said:


> Thanks so much! Really like the bag soooo happy&#57430;&#57606;


 
you're very lucky to get such a popular color, hopefully at a good price too.


----------



## chiqui0226

randr21 said:
			
		

> you're very lucky to get such a popular color, hopefully at a good price too.



Very good price. About $1600 and in installments &#57430;


----------



## lolasun

randr21 said:


> authentic



OMG!!!!I've got same bar code n serial number on the care card!!!!Is it even possible??


----------



## randr21

lolasun said:


> OMG!!!!I've got same bar code n serial number on the care card!!!!Is it even possible??


 
dont know.  i normally dont look at the cards.  the bag itself is harder to fake than a card.


----------



## joselle

Item Name (if you know it): givenchy pandora large 
Link:http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...00-authentic-large-givenchy-pandora-blue.html

interested in getting this bag and would like to know what does it come with you
for givenchy bags? like authecity card? 
and what is the retail price for this? (:


----------



## randr21

joselle said:


> Item Name (if you know it): givenchy pandora large
> Link:http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...00-authentic-large-givenchy-pandora-blue.html
> 
> interested in getting this bag and would like to know what does it come with you
> for givenchy bags? like authecity card?
> and what is the retail price for this? (:


 
not enough close up pics of the G logo, zipper, hw details, serial #.  normally, it comes with bag, authenticity cards, and extra piece of leather.


----------



## joselle

i hope this will help more! thank you!!


----------



## andreasuhono

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Paris 
Link (if available): http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...29527129.38468.100003642782602&type=3&theater























THANKYOU VERY MUCH


----------



## andreasuhono




----------



## eve1o1

Hi, please help to authenticate this Givenchy. 

Link: http://app4.sellersourcebook.com/me...484.jpg~073_1344383491.jpg~071_1344383487.jpg 


Thanks,


----------



## lida2811

Hi, can someone authenticate this Givenchy bag for me? Thanks!

Seller: fashionsargent
Item: Givenchy Nightingale 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280936047895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## joie05

Item Name: GIVENCHY 'Anitgona' GREEN BLACK LEATHER BAG TOTE SATACHEL PURSE $2450
Item Number: 190662307765
Seller ID: victoriabritian
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190662307765#ht_500wt_1378 

I have never seen this model before please help before I pay! Thanks


----------



## Jaann6

HI,
Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
Item Number:2558120640 
Seller ID:vikulinda1
Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-givenchy-nightingale-xl-skora-j-nowa-i2558120640.html
Thanks.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Help me please:

Name: Givenchy Nightingale SMALL Cream Beige Handbag Shoulder Bag
Seller: pheobedolly 
#: 200802135008
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/200802135008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1113


----------



## randr21

joselle said:


> i hope this will help more! thank you!!


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

andreasuhono said:


>


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

eve1o1 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this Givenchy.
> 
> Link: http://app4.sellersourcebook.com/me...484.jpg~073_1344383491.jpg~071_1344383487.jpg
> 
> 
> Thanks,


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

lida2811 said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this Givenchy bag for me? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: fashionsargent
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/280936047895?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

joie05 said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY 'Anitgona' GREEN BLACK LEATHER BAG TOTE SATACHEL PURSE $2450
> Item Number: 190662307765
> Seller ID: victoriabritian
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190662307765#ht_500wt_1378
> 
> I have never seen this model before please help before I pay! Thanks


 
I believe this style came out last year.  looks good.



Jaann6 said:


> HI,
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> Item Number:2558120640
> Seller ID:vikulinda1
> Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-givenchy-nightingale-xl-skora-j-nowa-i2558120640.html
> Thanks.


 
need close up pic of the outside logo handles, cant see them clearly in the link.


----------



## randr21

Cacciatrice said:


> Help me please:
> 
> Name: Givenchy Nightingale SMALL Cream Beige Handbag Shoulder Bag
> Seller: pheobedolly
> #: 200802135008
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/200802135008?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1113


 
listing over and not enough pics.


----------



## wonga

My first post!! Too good to be true? TIA

Item Name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE ostrich embossed leather
Item Number:320961518714
Seller ID: niuniu201010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authent...714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abacc1c7a


----------



## randr21

wonga said:
			
		

> My first post!! Too good to be true? TIA
> 
> Item Name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE ostrich embossed leather
> Item Number:320961518714
> Seller ID: niuniu201010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-authentic-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-ostrich-embossed-leather-/320961518714?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4abacc1c7a



Authentic


----------



## joie05

randr21 said:


> I believe this style came out last year.  looks good.



Thank you!  I thought this was the G-Bag not the Antigona?


----------



## eve1o1

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks,


----------



## randr21

joie05 said:
			
		

> Thank you!  I thought this was the G-Bag not the Antigona?



g bag? Do you mean givenchy bag?


----------



## joie05

randr21 said:


> g bag? Do you mean givenchy bag?




I'm not familiar with Givenchy collections and I had a hard time finding that particular color combination. I found a site that called it G-Bag?

http://fashionfinder.asos.com/women...50-GBAG-001-BLACK-Calf-Leather-375580-1254229

Curious to know, thanks!!


----------



## andreasuhono

randr21 said:


> looks good



sorry, do you happen to know what model this is? it's probably vintage btw... THANKS


----------



## andreasuhono

Also, have you seen a Givenchy logo like this before? sorry, im worried :S


----------



## amandas

Please authenticate this Givenchy medium black Pandora!

Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora medium washed leather across&#8211;body bag
Item Number: 150878320538
Seller ID: loveshoestoday
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150878320538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## emilyenglish

amandas said:


> Please authenticate this Givenchy medium black Pandora!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora medium washed leather acrossbody bag
> Item Number: 150878320538
> Seller ID: loveshoestoday
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150878320538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



I asked for a picture of the date code and mentioned that i'd be getting it authenticated. The listing then mysteriously disappeared!


----------



## amandas

emilyenglish said:


> I asked for a picture of the date code and mentioned that i'd be getting it authenticated. The listing then mysteriously disappeared!



Really?? It still shows up for me.


----------



## emilyenglish

amandas said:


> Really?? It still shows up for me.



It's back on there for me too! Strange!


----------



## amandas

emilyenglish said:


> It's back on there for me too! Strange!



I'm a little iffy because she has a negative and a neutral feedback and it would have to be shipped all the way to the States for me...hmm.


----------



## emilyenglish

amandas said:


> I'm a little iffy because she has a negative and a neutral feedback and it would have to be shipped all the way to the States for me...hmm.



I'm staying away from it. Seems too good to be true!


----------



## randr21

joie05 said:


> I'm not familiar with Givenchy collections and I had a hard time finding that particular color combination. I found a site that called it G-Bag?
> 
> http://fashionfinder.asos.com/women...50-GBAG-001-BLACK-Calf-Leather-375580-1254229
> 
> Curious to know, thanks!!


 
link's not working..


----------



## randr21

andreasuhono said:


> sorry, do you happen to know what model this is? it's probably vintage btw... THANKS


 


andreasuhono said:


> Also, have you seen a Givenchy logo like this before? sorry, im worried :S


 
don't know vintage models, and i dont believe i've seen the givenchy logo in this particular format, but normally counterfeiters dont do vintage G bags.


----------



## randr21

amandas said:


> Please authenticate this Givenchy medium black Pandora!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora medium washed leather acrossbody bag
> Item Number: 150878320538
> Seller ID: loveshoestoday
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150878320538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


 


emilyenglish said:


> I asked for a picture of the date code and mentioned that i'd be getting it authenticated. The listing then mysteriously disappeared!


 
I wouldn't bid on this.


----------



## amandas

randr21 said:


> I wouldn't bid on this.




Hm, thanks. Bummer.


----------



## joie05

randr21 said:


> link's not working..



http://www.polyvore.com/givenchy_bag_large_top_handle/thing?id=36530863

Hope this works...Thanks for your time


----------



## octoberrrush

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora large etoupe/hazel grained/pebbled leather cross body bag
Item Number: 140820747567
Seller ID: simles3175 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Givenchy..._s_Handbags&hash=item20c992152f#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## randr21

joie05 said:


> http://www.polyvore.com/givenchy_bag_large_top_handle/thing?id=36530863
> 
> Hope this works...Thanks for your time


 
hmm, I think now I remember where I saw this...someone asked to authenticate this and the listing never had a name.  it was just a Givenchy tote.


----------



## NnnN341

Hello! 
Please authenticate  this givenchy bag 

Name: Givnechy Bag
Seller: athletyc
Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-givenchy-okazja-cenowa-bardzo-zadbana-i2570656970.html


----------



## agalarowicz

Thought I would double check this one quick! Love this color
Name: Auth Givenchy Antigona Large Lamb Skin Handbag~Brand New~Fall 2010~Fabulous~
Seller: mybestfriendpete
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350588149628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## randr21

NnnN341 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> Please authenticate  this givenchy bag
> 
> Name: Givnechy Bag
> Seller: athletyc
> Link: http://allegro.pl/torebka-givenchy-okazja-cenowa-bardzo-zadbana-i2570656970.html



Not familiar with this style.


----------



## randr21

agalarowicz said:
			
		

> Thought I would double check this one quick! Love this color
> Name: Auth Givenchy Antigona Large Lamb Skin Handbag~Brand New~Fall 2010~Fabulous~
> Seller: mybestfriendpete
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350588149628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Listing over


----------



## agalarowicz

randr21 said:


> Listing over



yes, but does it look good?


----------



## randr21

agalarowicz said:


> yes, but does it look good?


 
not big on authenticating after purchasing, and either way this listing doesnt have enough closeup pics of inside logo and hw.


----------



## andreasuhono

randr21 said:


> don't know vintage models, and i dont believe i've seen the givenchy logo in this particular format, but normally counterfeiters dont do vintage G bags.



Thankksss a lot  i've been concerned with the givenchy paris tag though, because the vintage tags i see in ebay listings/ etsy shops are different :/ ohgod~


----------



## emilyenglish

Hi there, does this look good? 

Title:Geniune Givenchy Pandora Handbag in Washed Black Leather
Item no: 251135426935
Seller: rochell01457
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251135426...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922

Thank you folks!


----------



## randr21

andreasuhono said:


> Thankksss a lot  i've been concerned with the givenchy paris tag though, because the vintage tags i see in ebay listings/ etsy shops are different :/ ohgod~


 
The Givenchy Paris lettering looks good though, and so does the leather.


----------



## randr21

agalarowicz said:


> yes, but does it look good?


 
not recommended to authenticate after purchasing.  besides, not enough relevant pics.


----------



## randr21

emilyenglish said:


> Hi there, does this look good?
> 
> Title:Geniune Givenchy Pandora Handbag in Washed Black Leather
> Item no: 251135426935
> Seller: rochell01457
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251135426...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thank you folks!


 
need closeup of inside logo on zippered pocket and the serial #.  also, would like to see the zippers


----------



## andreasuhono

randr21 said:


> The Givenchy Paris lettering looks good though, and so does the leather.


alright then phew  thanks again randr21


----------



## emilyenglish

randr21 said:
			
		

> need closeup of inside logo on zippered pocket and the serial #.  also, would like to see the zippers



Hope these are ok, one more to follow. The serial number says EF0910


----------



## emilyenglish

randr21 said:


> need closeup of inside logo on zippered pocket and the serial #. also, would like to see the zippers


 
Picture of inside logo


----------



## rito511

Please help authenticate this 

Title:GIVENCHY Orange Crocodile Croc Embossed NIGHTINGALE Large Hobo Bag 
Item no: 140812804948
Seller: vipconsignment
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140812804948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and

Title:Givenchy Orange Crocodile Embossed Nightingale Bag
Item no: 190715720863
Seller: shopbellabag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190715720863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Both are the same bag but the inside clothes are different color? One is grey and anther one is light brown. Not sure if it is the photo lighting? Thanks in advance.


----------



## randr21

emilyenglish said:


> Picture of inside logo


 
why are certain pics so clear and others not (this is true of the listing and these pics)?  Is there any way to get the serial # and inside logo much clearer?


----------



## randr21

rito511 said:


> Please help authenticate this
> 
> Title:GIVENCHY Orange Crocodile Croc Embossed NIGHTINGALE Large Hobo Bag
> Item no: 140812804948
> Seller: vipconsignment
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140812804948?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> Title:Givenchy Orange Crocodile Embossed Nightingale Bag
> Item no: 190715720863
> Seller: shopbellabag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190715720863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Both are the same bag but the inside clothes are different color? One is grey and anther one is light brown. Not sure if it is the photo lighting? Thanks in advance.


 
authentic and it's the photo lighting.


----------



## rito511

randr21 said:
			
		

> authentic and it's the photo lighting.



So both are authentic yayyy. Thanks  By looking at pictures posted by vipconsignment, do you know what size it is? 

Is there any thread to teach us how to look at authentic or fake givenchy bags?


----------



## emilyenglish

randr21 said:


> why are certain pics so clear and others not (this is true of the listing and these pics)? Is there any way to get the serial # and inside logo much clearer?


 
I'll ask her, the one's on the listing were her camera, but the one's above were her blackberry.  Thank you so much for looking


----------



## paisley*

Can some one please authenticate this nightingale 
Also girls is this a med or large?? Seller has changed the Measurments when I asked so I'm not sure.. 
Item name : black Givenchy grain nightingale stunning chrome hardware collectible 
Seller Id : stylesoursenyc 
Item number : 271040659553 
Link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271040659553&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=46877003161
Thanks in advance X


----------



## randr21

rito511 said:


> So both are authentic yayyy. Thanks  By looking at pictures posted by vipconsignment, do you know what size it is?
> 
> Is there any thread to teach us how to look at authentic or fake givenchy bags?


 
both bags to me look like mediums.  no thread to teach authentication as we don't want to give counterfeiters any insight.


----------



## randr21

paisley* said:


> Can some one please authenticate this nightingale
> Also girls is this a med or large?? Seller has changed the Measurments when I asked so I'm not sure..
> Item name : black Givenchy grain nightingale stunning chrome hardware collectible
> Seller Id : stylesoursenyc
> Item number : 271040659553
> Link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=271040659553&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=46877003161
> Thanks in advance X


 
authentic and it looks like a medium


----------



## paisley*

randr21 said:
			
		

> authentic and it looks like a medium



Thanks randr21


----------



## balenciagaluv

http://m.gumtree.com.au/v?adId=1005498578

Please. someone help me authenticate this.

Thanks


----------



## randr21

balenciagaluv said:


> http://m.gumtree.com.au/v?adId=1005498578
> 
> Please. someone help me authenticate this.
> 
> Thanks


 
pls follow proper format in 1st post of this thread


----------



## green.bee

Could you help me please with authenticate this Nightingale:

Item Name: Givenchy Large Black Nightingale 
Item Number: 140835291418
Seller ID: tlynn1057
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140835291418&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Thank you so much!


----------



## senyuizu

Authenticate this please 

Item: New Givenchy Nightingale Jumbo Leather Bag X-Large $2020
Item Number: 180959998941
Seller ID: andersen112 
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180959998941?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_512wt_1374

Asked seller for detailed pics and here are some more


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/015hcf.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/004ymh.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/005bxr.jpg/


----------



## Yanhearts

Title:	Givenchy Medium Pandora in Washed Sheepskin
Item no: ?
Seller: vintagedepot168 
URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180956037821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks!!


----------



## lshcat

Could someone please take a look at this one? Look okay? Thank you! 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Item No.: 261088990498
Seller: 2ndtimearound6464
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261088990498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Jojoboy

Hi, pls help to authenticate this bag:

Item Name:  GIVENCHY Medium Nightingale Patent Leather Satchel
Item No.  251139427366
Seller ID: ab.sales

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251139427366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_899

TIA !


----------



## lshcat

lshcat said:


> Could someone please take a look at this one? Look okay? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item No.: 261088990498
> Seller: 2ndtimearound6464
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261088990498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649




Additional photos:


----------



## wildfury

Hi all,
Could someone please authenticate this vintage purse?

http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k622/fearless_dreamer1/DSC09793.jpg
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k622/fearless_dreamer1/DSC09795.jpg
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k622/fearless_dreamer1/DSC09794.jpg

I have the purse in hand and can take more pictures.  Thank you!


----------



## randr21

green.bee said:


> Could you help me please with authenticate this Nightingale:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Black Nightingale
> Item Number: 140835291418
> Seller ID: tlynn1057
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140835291418&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
listing over, but not authentic.


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> Authenticate this please
> 
> Item: New Givenchy Nightingale Jumbo Leather Bag X-Large $2020
> Item Number: 180959998941
> Seller ID: andersen112
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180959998941?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_512wt_1374
> 
> Asked seller for detailed pics and here are some more
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/015hcf.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/004ymh.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/005bxr.jpg/


 
I wouldnt bid on this


----------



## randr21

Yanhearts said:


> Title:    Givenchy Medium Pandora in Washed Sheepskin
> Item no: ?
> Seller: vintagedepot168
> URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180956037821&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks!!


 
can the pics be in better lighting?  also, need closeups.


----------



## randr21

lshcat said:


> Could someone please take a look at this one? Look okay? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item No.: 261088990498
> Seller: 2ndtimearound6464
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261088990498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
having an issue with the logo on handles from what i see...it might be b/c it's such a light color.  ask seller for better, clearer closeups in good lighting.


----------



## randr21

Jojoboy said:


> Hi, pls help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Medium Nightingale Patent Leather Satchel
> Item No. 251139427366
> Seller ID: ab.sales
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251139427366?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_899
> 
> TIA !


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

wildfury said:


> Hi all,
> Could someone please authenticate this vintage purse?
> 
> http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k622/fearless_dreamer1/DSC09793.jpg
> http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k622/fearless_dreamer1/DSC09795.jpg
> http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k622/fearless_dreamer1/DSC09794.jpg
> 
> I have the purse in hand and can take more pictures. Thank you!


 
usually vintage is safe from counterfeiters...but since we're not too familiar with the styles, it's hard to authenticate.


----------



## lshcat

randr21 said:


> having an issue with the logo on handles from what i see...it might be b/c it's such a light color.  ask seller for better, clearer closeups in good lighting.



Thank you, it's on its way already I saw she was selling it on Portero too (removed for the eBay sale) but she also sent the original receipt photo, so I decided to pay and trust her... but when it arrives I will take my own photos and resubmit to make sure. Thanks again!


----------



## green.bee

randr21 said:


> listing over, but not authentic.



thank you.


----------



## mf19

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe..._Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35bf62be41#shId

seller: cheyneadler
item: 230844186177

TIA


----------



## Jojoboy

randr21 said:
			
		

> authentic



Thank you !


----------



## mf19

randr21 said:


> usually vintage is safe from counterfeiters...but since we're not too familiar with the styles, it's hard to authenticate.




dear randr21, can you authenticate this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authen...5bf62be41#shId

seller: cheyneadler
item: 230844186177

TIA


----------



## lshcat

randr21 said:


> having an issue with the logo on handles from what i see...it might be b/c it's such a light color.  ask seller for better, clearer closeups in good lighting.



Here it is again with a few of my own photos.. let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks so much!!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale in Ivory
Item No.: 261088990498
Seller: 2ndtimearound6464
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261088990498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
 Additional Photos Link: http://photobucket.com/gnightingale

Thanks again.


----------



## lea_uy

item Name: Givenchy Nightingale

Hello, Ladies. I need your help authenticating this purse before i buy it.


----------



## randr21

mf19 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe..._Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item35bf62be41#shId
> 
> seller: cheyneadler
> item: 230844186177
> 
> TIA


 
need clear closeup pic of inside logo, also where's the leather swatch that comes with the bag?


----------



## randr21

lea_uy said:


> item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> 
> Hello, Ladies. I need your help authenticating this purse before i buy it.


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

lshcat said:


> Here it is again with a few of my own photos.. let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale in Ivory
> Item No.: 261088990498
> Seller: 2ndtimearound6464
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261088990498?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Additional Photos Link: http://photobucket.com/gnightingale
> 
> Thanks again.


 
how does the leather feel?  looks good though.


----------



## lshcat

randr21 said:


> how does the leather feel?  looks good though.



Whew!  thanks so much. It feels really soft, amazing, I love it. I'm sure I'll be in the Givenchy forum a lot more now


----------



## lea_uy

randr21 said:


> not authentic



oh wow! good to know or i else i might end up paying much for a knock-off. thanks a lot randr21


----------



## hedgwin99

Could you help me please with authenticate this antigona:

Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona
Item Number: 280947666321
Seller ID: *heritage.new.york*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280947666321?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## emilyenglish

randr21 said:
			
		

> why are certain pics so clear and others not (this is true of the listing and these pics)?  Is there any way to get the serial # and inside logo much clearer?



I contacted the store she bought it from to verify the receipt and they confirmed she bought it there, so i bought it. It looks and smells divine, but took clearer pics as I suffer from paranoia!


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> Could you help me please with authenticate this antigona:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona
> Item Number: 280947666321
> Seller ID: *heritage.new.york*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280947666321?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!


 
listing over, but it's authentic


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> Could you help me please with authenticate this antigona:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona
> Item Number: 280947666321
> Seller ID: *heritage.new.york*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280947666321?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!


 


emilyenglish said:


> I contacted the store she bought it from to verify the receipt and they confirmed she bought it there, so i bought it. It looks and smells divine, but took clearer pics as I suffer from paranoia!


 
better safe than sorry...and the pics looks good.


----------



## justinanicole

Just purchased this and want to be sure.  
I counted stiches on the zipper pulls and looked to make sure the hardware rings were D shaped and not circles. 

I just would like someone elses opinion if they can help.  I already own a Givenchy Medium Pandora where the zippers are similar but want to be sure.

Item Name:GIVENCHY crossbody zipper convertible shoulder Bag mini satchel purse handbag
Item Number:160874937273
Seller ID:advancebuy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160874937273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_725wt_956

Please help if you have the time.  Thanks in advance for the imput!


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Ladies

I would really like to get your opinion on this Givenchy Nightingale since I'm going to buy it soon for my birthday

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item no: none
Seller ID: none (it's private seller)
Link: http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u492/sally_di_yang/Givenchy Bag/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

justinanicole said:
			
		

> Just purchased this and want to be sure.
> I counted stiches on the zipper pulls and looked to make sure the hardware rings were D shaped and not circles.
> 
> I just would like someone elses opinion if they can help.  I already own a Givenchy Medium Pandora where the zippers are similar but want to be sure.
> 
> Item Name:GIVENCHY crossbody zipper convertible shoulder Bag mini satchel purse handbag
> Item Number:160874937273
> Seller ID:advancebuy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160874937273?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_725wt_956
> 
> Please help if you have the time.  Thanks in advance for the imput!



Not enough pics but since u own another one, just feel the leather and compare.


----------



## randr21

balenciagaluv said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would really like to get your opinion on this Givenchy Nightingale since I'm going to buy it soon for my birthday
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item no: none
> Seller ID: none (it's private seller)
> Link: http://s1070.photobucket.com/albums/u492/sally_di_yang/Givenchy%20Bag/
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not authentic


----------



## miniminnie

>_> sorry bout double post please delete this one


----------



## miniminnie

hello. im thinking of purchasing this bag and im wondering if anyone authenticate this for me~ thanks!
http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/96657-givenchy-nightingale-large-purple-croc.html


----------



## balenciagaluv

randr21 said:


> Not authentic



Thank you so much!!!

You're a lifesaver


----------



## randr21

miniminnie said:


> hello. im thinking of purchasing this bag and im wondering if anyone authenticate this for me~ thanks!
> http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/96657-givenchy-nightingale-large-purple-croc.html


 
need closeup pic of inside logo and logo on hw


----------



## hedgwin99

randr21 said:


> listing over, but it's authentic


Hi randr21 - thank you..!! this is the first time I am buying Givenchy Antigona. It is a beauty!! in a way I am happy its not such well known bag as LV or Chanel. So I get to tote around this unique bag longer


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi randr21 - thank you..!! this is the first time I am buying Givenchy Antigona. It is a beauty!! in a way I am happy its not such well known bag as LV or Chanel. So I get to tote around this unique bag longer [/QUOTE]


----------



## hedgwin99

Hi~ I am addict to Givenchy!

can someone tell me is this an authentic bag before I bid on this item?
does the white handle will get dirty more easily?

Item: Authentic Black Givenchy Nightingale Handbag with White Handles
Item No.: 320976197501
Seller: ava1212nyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320976197501?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> Hi~ I am addict to Givenchy!
> 
> can someone tell me is this an authentic bag before I bid on this item?
> does the white handle will get dirty more easily?
> 
> Item: Authentic Black Givenchy Nightingale Handbag with White Handles
> Item No.: 320976197501
> Seller: ava1212nyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/320976197501?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
authentic, and yes, the white handle is very high maintenance...you might want to wrap a scarf.

congrats on the antigona, and welcome to the G club.  i hope it never gets as popular as LV or chanel...that's the beauty of it.


----------



## senyuizu

The no logos on the handles worry me

Item: Authentic Black Distressed Givenchy Large Nightingale FREE Domestic SHIPPING!!!
Item #: 180965022065
Seller: cupcakecouture312
URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180965022065...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1672wt_1378


----------



## randr21

senyuizu said:


> The no logos on the handles worry me
> 
> Item: Authentic Black Distressed Givenchy Large Nightingale FREE Domestic SHIPPING!!!
> Item #: 180965022065
> Seller: cupcakecouture312
> URL: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/180965022065...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1672wt_1378


 
I have seen this style before, so don't worry...and it looks authentic.


----------



## hedgwin99

randr21 said:


> authentic, and yes, the white handle is very high maintenance...you might want to wrap a scarf.
> 
> congrats on the antigona, and welcome to the G club.  i hope it never gets as popular as LV or chanel...that's the beauty of it.




but~ I guess I am going to pass on the bidding of this bag. Does not make sense to me to baby a highend designer bag. if I am spending that kind of money I will to show off the bag...


----------



## randr21

hedgwin99 said:


> but~ I guess I am going to pass on the bidding of this bag. Does not make sense to me to baby a highend designer bag. if I am spending that kind of money I will to show off the bag...


 
depends on how you see it i guess.  many women have twillies tied around their hermes bags, and it adds to the charm while protecting the handles, but i'm more used to G bags w/o.  maybe someone from our G forum will start a trend...you never know til you see an action pic that works.


----------



## lillemor22

Hi! Do you think this is authentic? Does it need more pictures?
Thanks!

Item: NWT Authentic 100% Classic GIVENCHY dark navy blue ANTIGONA Medium Leather BAG 
Item No.:  110943589233
Seller: nunziafra04
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4c0d371


----------



## oasisgirl

lillemor22 said:


> Hi! Do you think this is authentic? Does it need more pictures?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic 100% Classic GIVENCHY dark navy blue ANTIGONA Medium Leather BAG
> Item No.:  110943589233
> Seller: nunziafra04
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...233?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d4c0d371


I have the same bag.
it looks absolutely authentic.


----------



## ceeli

hello! this will be my first givenchy...

please let me know if this one's authentic  
are there any other places online i can purchase authentic givenchy bags?

Item: Givenchy Large Corset Chain Nightingale Bag BLK
Item No.: 160877497740
Seller: mella6780
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160877497740


----------



## superchicken

Hi ladies. wondering if someone can authenticate this? 

TIA!

Item: Authentic Givenchy PANDORA Large Shoulder Bag $2020
Item No.: 170905504260
Seller: rose-window
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170905504260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:


> hello! this will be my first givenchy...
> 
> please let me know if this one's authentic
> are there any other places online i can purchase authentic givenchy bags?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Large Corset Chain Nightingale Bag BLK
> Item No.: 160877497740
> Seller: mella6780
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160877497740


 
authentic and i have this in medium and i love it.  low maintenance, great details, and matches everything...not a bad starting price either for the condition.

check out the "reputable sellers of givenchy bags" thread.


----------



## randr21

superchicken said:


> Hi ladies. wondering if someone can authenticate this?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy PANDORA Large Shoulder Bag $2020
> Item No.: 170905504260
> Seller: rose-window
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170905504260?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
authentic


----------



## justinanicole

randr21 said:


> Not enough pics but since u own another one, just feel the leather and compare.


Hi randr21

Thanks for the response.  Unfortenly the other one I have is a new buck version, the zips are similar but the details on the medium bag and mini are quite different as in the other has big hardware and this one very minimal.  Which other pictures would you suggest I post?


----------



## randr21

justinanicole said:


> Hi randr21
> 
> Thanks for the response. Unfortenly the other one I have is a new buck version, the zips are similar but the details on the medium bag and mini are quite different as in the other has big hardware and this one very minimal. Which other pictures would you suggest I post?


 

even if the leather is different, you should be able to tell the quality of the leather, and it should stand on its own.


----------



## bbzhao89

Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you.

Item Name:New Classic Givenchy Antigona Medium white Calf skin Leather Bag
Item Number:150896516207
Seller ID:wujin1988
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Classic...ium-white-Calf-skin-Leather-Bag-/150896516207


----------



## randr21

bbzhao89 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag, thank you.
> 
> Item Name:New Classic Givenchy Antigona Medium white Calf skin Leather Bag
> Item Number:150896516207
> Seller ID:wujin1988
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Classic...ium-white-Calf-skin-Leather-Bag-/150896516207


 
looks good


----------



## sweetfancy

http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing/womenswear/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-511567111.htm


----------



## vlchung

Hi!  Pls help authenticate.  Thank you!

Item Name:  GORGEOUS Givenchy Pandora In Pepe Grey Retail $1900+ tPF
Item Number:  251144820969
Seller ID:  warrboo
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251144820969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

sweetfancy said:
			
		

> http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing/womenswear/bags-handbags/shoulder-bags/auction-511567111.htm



Not authentic


----------



## randr21

vlchung said:
			
		

> Hi!  Pls help authenticate.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  GORGEOUS Givenchy Pandora In Pepe Grey Retail $1900+ tPF
> Item Number:  251144820969
> Seller ID:  warrboo
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251144820969?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Need closeup pics of logo on outside and hw


----------



## havetohave86

Hi lovely ladies! Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag. It would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance 

Item Name: Authentic BNWT Givenchy Antigona Tote - Current Season
Item Number: 271053475870
Seller ID: mareejf
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27105347...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1030wt_200


----------



## randr21

havetohave86 said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag. It would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Authentic BNWT Givenchy Antigona Tote - Current Season
> Item Number: 271053475870
> Seller ID: mareejf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/27105347...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1030wt_200


 
looks good


----------



## Greenthom

Givenchy Nightingale

Would someone be able to authenticate this for me?  It was given to me as a gift.  Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Greenthom said:
			
		

> Givenchy Nightingale
> 
> Would someone be able to authenticate this for me?  It was given to me as a gift.  Thank you!



Need better closeup of inner logo


----------



## Greenthom

randr21 said:


> Need better closeup of inner logo


Hopefully these pictures work: Thank you!


----------



## highstylefancy

Hello RANDR21, this is a givenchy bag I guess not form the maistream styles. From a trusted seller on Facebook here in the Philippines. I don't know the exact name of the bag, please help me authenticate. I just got the bag today, I didn't have any questions about authenticity before until I saw the "made in china" at the back of the name tab now. I will appreciate if you can help me. Thank you so much!

LINK: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13401491.93175.100000919569782&type=3&theater


----------



## randr21

Greenthom said:


> Hopefully these pictures work: Thank you!


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

highstylefancy said:


> Hello RANDR21, this is a givenchy bag I guess not form the maistream styles. From a trusted seller on Facebook here in the Philippines. I don't know the exact name of the bag, please help me authenticate. I just got the bag today, I didn't have any questions about authenticity before until I saw the "made in china" at the back of the name tab now. I will appreciate if you can help me. Thank you so much!
> 
> LINK: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13401491.93175.100000919569782&type=3&theater


 
dont have facebook, please upload pics directly to tpf or another photo upload website.


----------



## highstylefancy

randr21 said:


> dont have facebook, please upload pics directly to tpf or another photo upload website.


Here's the photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## randr21

highstylefancy said:


> Here's the photos. Thank you so much!


 
did you take these pics or is it by the seller?  i need a closeup of the outer logo


----------



## highstylefancy

randr21 said:


> did you take these pics or is it by the seller?  i need a closeup of the outer logo



Those are seller's photos. Here are the other 2 photos per your request  Thank you so much!


----------



## randr21

highstylefancy said:
			
		

> Those are seller's photos. Here are the other 2 photos per your request  Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## highstylefancy

randr21 said:


> Authentic



Oh, thank you so much! So happy!


----------



## giviji

Hello,i want your help.
I have Givenchy Pandora but i'm not sure it's real or fake
plz help me, thank you


----------



## randr21

giviji said:
			
		

> Hello,i want your help.
> I have Givenchy Pandora but i'm not sure it's real or fake
> plz help me, thank you



Refer to first post of this thread


----------



## Foxyvixen

I'm looking to buy those givenchy earrings. I'm posting two of the givenchy earring, they look alike. Please tell me if they're authentic 

Item Name:Vintage GOLD Givenchy Giant LOGO petite pierced earrings Runway estate jewelry 
Item Number:280965857035
Seller ID:rootsrelations
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/280965857035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and

From the "etsy.com" site:
Item Name:Vintage Givenchy Earrings Logo Style Pierced Signed Designer Vintage Jewelry French Couture Paris New York Vintage Jewelry Jewellery
Item Number:none
Shop : jewelsfromthepast 
Shop owner:jewelsfromthepast 
Link :   http://www.etsy.com/listing/89231224/vintage-givenchy-earrings-logo-style?ref=usr_faveitems

Thanks a lot


----------



## denises

Name: NEW GIVENCHY "ANTIGONA" BROWN LEATHER SHOULDER BAG with DUSTBAG
Seller: birmingham5415
Item No: 190728050377
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-GIVENCHY...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c684716c9


----------



## giviji

From the "auction.yahoo.co.jp" site:
Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Black Smooth
Link http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/s295823055?u=;shinyrequest
Image
image.ohozaa.com/i/080/jgF17v.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i/27b/56mIY5.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i/67a/i3wd39.jpg


----------



## randr21

Foxyvixen said:


> I'm looking to buy those givenchy earrings. I'm posting two of the givenchy earring, they look alike. Please tell me if they're authentic
> 
> Item Name:Vintage GOLD Givenchy Giant LOGO petite pierced earrings Runway estate jewelry
> Item Number:280965857035
> Seller ID:rootsrelations
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/280965857035?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> and
> 
> From the "etsy.com" site:
> Item Name:Vintage Givenchy Earrings Logo Style Pierced Signed Designer Vintage Jewelry French Couture Paris New York Vintage Jewelry Jewellery
> Item Number:none
> Shop : jewelsfromthepast
> Shop owner:jewelsfromthepast
> Link : http://www.etsy.com/listing/89231224/vintage-givenchy-earrings-logo-style?ref=usr_faveitems
> 
> Thanks a lot


 
sorry, not familiar with jewelry.


----------



## randr21

denises said:


> Name: NEW GIVENCHY "ANTIGONA" BROWN LEATHER SHOULDER BAG with DUSTBAG
> Seller: birmingham5415
> Item No: 190728050377
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/NEW-GIVENCHY...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c684716c9


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

giviji said:


> From the "auction.yahoo.co.jp" site:
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Black Smooth
> Link http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/s295823055?u=;shinyrequest
> Image
> image.ohozaa.com/i/080/jgF17v.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i/27b/56mIY5.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i/67a/i3wd39.jpg


 
not enough close up pics of the external logo, inner logo, front of zipper.


----------



## msmilo

Do you mind to authenticate this antigona navy bag?
This is from linde le palais.
Do you guys know whether they are selling authentic bag or not? from the price, it seems convincing. thank you.
here is the link:
http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/11568


----------



## Bameee

Hi! Do you think this is authentic?

Item name: Givenchy Antigona
Item number: 280955461944
Seller ID: Pengerly
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Famous-De...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416a402138

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

msmilo said:


> Do you mind to authenticate this antigona navy bag?
> This is from linde le palais.
> Do you guys know whether they are selling authentic bag or not? from the price, it seems convincing. thank you.
> here is the link:
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/11568


 
yes, they are a reputable seller of G bags.


----------



## randr21

Bameee said:


> Hi! Do you think this is authentic?
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Antigona
> Item number: 280955461944
> Seller ID: Pengerly
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Famous-De...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416a402138
> 
> Thanks!


 
first off, this doesnt look like a med.  second of all, i dont know of this color combo antigona being made in china.


----------



## Bameee

randr21 said:


> first off, this doesnt look like a med.  second of all, i dont know of this color combo antigona being made in china.



Thanks for your input


----------



## etksss1

not sure


----------



## martapodoba

Item: Ginvenchy Antigona amazing bag, purse, sac, cream black handles
Item number: 160885387187
Seller: tempestina2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160885387187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Please help me with this bag. Thank you*


----------



## randr21

martapodoba said:
			
		

> Item: Ginvenchy Antigona amazing bag, purse, sac, cream black handles
> Item number: 160885387187
> Seller: tempestina2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160885387187?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please help me with this bag. Thank you



Authentic and what an amazingly low starting bid


----------



## lover bag

This is a lovely bag, but I'm not sure about the authenticity of it. Please help me. Thanks.

Item Name: Givenchy Tinham
Item Number: 261102945705
Seller ID: sophia151004
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261102945705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


----------



## randr21

lover bag said:


> This is a lovely bag, but I'm not sure about the authenticity of it. Please help me. Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Tinham
> Item Number: 261102945705
> Seller ID: sophia151004
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/261102945705?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661


 
nevermind, I wouldnt bid on this.


----------



## MaisonMM593

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Camel Pepe Leather Pandora Bag
Item Number: 150909474160
Seller ID: susanrd1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## randr21

MaisonMM593 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Camel Pepe Leather Pandora Bag
> Item Number: 150909474160
> Seller ID: susanrd1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Camel-Pepe-Leather-Pandora-Bag-/150909474160?item=150909474160&ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&nma=true&si=WC2C8qPh9apwQW0yMA3qorxFZO4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Listing over


----------



## MaisonMM593

Forgot to add the pictures. 
Item name: Givenchy Medium Camel Pepe Leather Pandora Bag









i'm having second thoughts.   just wanna make sure it's auth. thanks in advance!


----------



## ceeli

can someone please look at this med nightingale for me ? thanks in advance!!


----------



## randr21

MaisonMM593 said:
			
		

> Forgot to add the pictures.
> Item name: Givenchy Medium Camel Pepe Leather Pandora Bag
> 
> 
> i'm having second thoughts.   just wanna make sure it's auth. thanks in advance!



R u the winner of the auction? We dont recommend authenticating after buying.


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:
			
		

> can someone please look at this med nightingale for me ? thanks in advance!!



Logo on hw isn't clear, also need closeups of both inside and outside zipper tags


----------



## ceeli

hope these are better! anxiously waiting eep! thanks a lot! 



































randr21 said:


> Logo on hw isn't clear, also need closeups of both inside and outside zipper tags


----------



## irissix

Could you take a look at this auction? Many thanks in advance.

Item: Givenchy Antigona bag
Item #: 120990732499
Seller: kancy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120990732499?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:
			
		

> hope these are better! anxiously waiting eep! thanks a lot!



Authentic


----------



## rollingmarie

Hello, 
Could you help me authentificate this Nightingale?

Name:	
Sac nightingale Givenchy

Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-nightingale-...pour_femmes&hash=item2c686b59b4#ht_500wt_1267

Comments: I post 2 other pics 

thanks


----------



## Dtorres409

I found what I hope to be an authentic Givnechy coat at a thrift store near where I live for $6 bucks! (Originally $11.99). It could be too good to be true given the possible clueless-ness of the seller's part, but I have been going to this store for a while and most of their items are authentic.  I am hoping that there is someone who is familiar with Givenchy Gentleman (coats in particular) as the tag has no sort of number. All the buttons except for a missing one which I replaced say Givenchy on them

*Item Name*: Givenchy Paris Gentleman Black Coat - Size L 
*Link *:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4708348870379&set=p.4708348870379&type=1&theater
http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/262344_4708351670449_1170766944_n.jpg
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4805889268828&set=p.4805889268828&type=1&theater


----------



## randr21

rollingmarie said:


> Hello,
> Could you help me authentificate this Nightingale?
> 
> Name:
> Sac nightingale Givenchy
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-nightingale-...pour_femmes&hash=item2c686b59b4#ht_500wt_1267
> 
> Comments: I post 2 other pics
> 
> thanks


 
i wish all the pics were closer up, but i guess based on what i've seen so far, no red flags.  if u truly want to be sure, see my signature for the kind of pics i need.


----------



## randr21

Dtorres409 said:


> I found what I hope to be an authentic Givnechy coat at a thrift store near where I live for $6 bucks! (Originally $11.99). It could be too good to be true given the possible clueless-ness of the seller's part, but I have been going to this store for a while and most of their items are authentic. I am hoping that there is someone who is familiar with Givenchy Gentleman (coats in particular) as the tag has no sort of number. All the buttons except for a missing one which I replaced say Givenchy on them
> 
> *Item Name*: Givenchy Paris Gentleman Black Coat - Size L
> *Link *:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4708348870379&set=p.4708348870379&type=1&theater
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/262344_4708351670449_1170766944_n.jpg
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4805889268828&set=p.4805889268828&type=1&theater


 
unfortunately, we usually only authenticate handbags on this thread, but out of the 3 links you've provided, i can only see the middle link since i dont have facebook.  i think you should be fine since you've purchased from the store before and you can look at the stitching and feel the quality of the coat yourself.


----------



## NorwayMD

Item: Auth. Givenchy Italy Nightingale Black Medium Bag
Item #: 
Seller:silva7983
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110957727267

Does anyone know the full name of this bag? I have hard times finding this nightingdale on the net.


Many thanks, ladies!


----------



## Dtorres409

randr21 said:


> unfortunately, we usually only authenticate handbags on this thread, but out of the 3 links you've provided, i can only see the middle link since i dont have facebook.  i think you should be fine since you've purchased from the store before and you can look at the stitching and feel the quality of the coat yourself.



Thank you. I have felt it and it certainly does not feel cheap


----------



## red.white.black

Hi, can you help me authenticate this item please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c684716c9


----------



## randr21

NorwayMD said:


> Item: Auth. Givenchy Italy Nightingale Black Medium Bag
> Item #:
> Seller:silva7983
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110957727267
> 
> Does anyone know the full name of this bag? I have hard times finding this nightingdale on the net.
> 
> 
> Many thanks, ladies!


 
it's the chain wrap nightingale and it looks authentic, and what a great price for that condition and color.


----------



## randr21

red.white.black said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this item please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c684716c9


 

I've already authenticated this.  please use the format from post 1 of this thread, which allows others to search for same listings.


----------



## NorwayMD

randr21 said:


> it's the chain wrap nightingale and it looks authentic, and what a great price for that condition and color.


Thank you so much, randr21. Highly appreciated! Such a beautiful piece of a bag, def my favorite of all nightingales. Unfortunately, I didn't won. 



Too good to be true?
Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Bag 
Item #:
Seller: wiolcia.zg
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...97?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a7a3c1399

I asked her for more close-ups since the pic she has on her auction can't be her own pic:
http://tinypic.com/r/103y1oj/6
Blurry pictures in response, and the only pictures she had. Sorry for the bad quality.


----------



## randr21

NorwayMD said:
			
		

> Thank you so much, randr21. Highly appreciated! Such a beautiful piece of a bag, def my favorite of all nightingales. Unfortunately, I didn't won.
> 
> Too good to be true?
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Bag
> Item #:
> Seller: wiolcia.zg
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Bag-/251158860697?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a7a3c1399
> 
> I asked her for more close-ups since the pic she has on her auction can't be her own pic:
> http://tinypic.com/r/103y1oj/6
> Blurry pictures in response, and the only pictures she had. Sorry for the bad quality.



Sry, not authentic, even with that listing pic


----------



## Fairlady_300zx

Hi, I just brought a Nightingale on Ebay but when I received it said Made in China. So I was just wondering beside made in Italy is it possible China. =)


----------



## randr21

Fairlady_300zx said:
			
		

> Hi, I just brought a Nightingale on Ebay but when I received it said Made in China. So I was just wondering beside made in Italy is it possible China. =)



Do a search on this thread for "china"


----------



## giviji

From the "auction.yahoo.co.jp" site:
Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Black Smooth
Link http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/j...=;shinyrequest
Image
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/23c/llyub1.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/f25/valAAQ.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/557/UZWCXQ.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/80b/kE8TFt.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/9e8/mxlFwu.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/97f/jFf990.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/c6a/QQaeUt.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/040/HcOXmg.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/789/e5aVQi.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/8aa/y8cUrS.JPG
http://image.ohozaa.com/i/7e8/Iu53pw.JPG


----------



## NorwayMD

Decision, decisions
Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Retail $2020 
Seller:  rose-window
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a237d59d7
Wonder if I can dye the whole bag black like I did with my Bal in lambskin...




Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE CHOCOLATE BROWN HANDBAG
Seller bouvier55555
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb8457d8
Anybody know the name of this color? Is it only called "chocolate leather"? I want to dye this one to black, too...



Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Nightingale Handbag
Seller:  edropoff 
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d08a1fa


I hope it is okay that I putted up like this so I don't need to post severals posts. Thanks for all the help, ladies! Much love


----------



## msmilo

Please help me to authenticate this small black antigona and it is from :
http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2765


----------



## randr21

giviji said:


> From the "auction.yahoo.co.jp" site:
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Black Smooth
> Link http://page14.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/j...=;shinyrequest
> Image
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/23c/llyub1.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/f25/valAAQ.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/557/UZWCXQ.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/80b/kE8TFt.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/9e8/mxlFwu.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/97f/jFf990.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/c6a/QQaeUt.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/040/HcOXmg.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/789/e5aVQi.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/8aa/y8cUrS.JPG
> http://image.ohozaa.com/i/7e8/Iu53pw.JPG


 
I wouldnt bid on this


----------



## randr21

NorwayMD said:


> Decision, decisions
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Retail $2020
> Seller: rose-window
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...991?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a237d59d7
> Wonder if I can dye the whole bag black like I did with my Bal in lambskin...
> 
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LARGE CHOCOLATE BROWN HANDBAG
> Seller bouvier55555
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cb8457d8
> Anybody know the name of this color? Is it only called "chocolate leather"? I want to dye this one to black, too...
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Nightingale Handbag
> Seller: edropoff
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1d08a1fa
> 
> 
> I hope it is okay that I putted up like this so I don't need to post severals posts. Thanks for all the help, ladies! Much love


 
1. listing over, but authentic
2. already authenticated, pls do a search
3. listing over, and 1 pic is not enough


----------



## randr21

msmilo said:


> Please help me to authenticate this small black antigona and it is from :
> http://www.cultstatus.com.au/product_view.php?id=2765


 
2 pics are not enough, but I think cultstatus is a legit distributor.  pls check the stickie thread to verify


----------



## msmilo

randr21 said:


> 2 pics are not enough, but I think cultstatus is a legit distributor.  pls check the stickie thread to verify



How about this?


----------



## ezvuorin

Hello ladies!
Please help authenticate. Many thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy Med Black Nightengale
Item Number: 251162797894
Seller: stellastealth 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a782746#ht_635wt_1189


----------



## randr21

ezvuorin said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> Please help authenticate. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Med Black Nightengale
> Item Number: 251162797894
> Seller: stellastealth
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Med-Black-Nightengale-/251162797894?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7a782746#ht_635wt_1189



Authentic and very good price


----------



## msmilo

hi, is harrods.com a legit website for givenchy bags? thanks


----------



## randr21

msmilo said:
			
		

> hi, is harrods.com a legit website for givenchy bags? thanks



Yes. Theres a sticky for reputable resellers on top section of this forum


----------



## mikkia

please help me authenticate this bag.  which i bought from a reseller who sources her bags in japan.  this bag is brandnew.


----------



## randr21

mikkia said:


> please help me authenticate this bag. which i bought from a reseller who sources her bags in japan. this bag is brandnew.


 
1 pic is hardly enough.  see my signature.


----------



## mikkia

randr21 said:


> 1 pic is hardly enough.  see my signature.



Hi Im sorry what do you mean by "see my signature"?


----------



## mikkia

randr21 said:


> 1 pic is hardly enough.  see my signature.



here is another picture of the bag


----------



## randr21

mikkia said:
			
		

> here is another picture of the bag



Pls understand that you need to provide clear closeup pics, exactly like the ones in my signature


----------



## mikkia

randr21 said:


> Pls understand that you need to provide clear closeup pics, exactly like the ones in my signature


here's the detailed pics of the small givenchy


----------



## mikkia

mikkia said:


> here's the detailed pics of the small givenchy


----------



## mikkia

mikkia said:


> mikkia said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's the detailed pics of the small givenchy
Click to expand...


----------



## mikkia




----------



## mikkia




----------



## mikkia

sorry for the individual posting of pictures,  im using an ipad and it's hard to put them all together.   hoping for your honest opinion ; ). this bag is pre-ordered and just wanted to make sure before getting it thanks.


----------



## amphora

Item: Vtg GIVENCHY PARIS Ivory Crossbody Envelope Clutch Shoulder Handbag
Item Number: 261105410454
Seller: roxysand1222 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-GIVENCH...WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb186196#ht_215wt_1162

Thank you so much for your time and help!


----------



## randr21

mikkia said:


> sorry for the individual posting of pictures, im using an ipad and it's hard to put them all together. hoping for your honest opinion ; ). this bag is pre-ordered and just wanted to make sure before getting it thanks.


 
no prob.  based on the pics provided, it looks good.


----------



## randr21

amphora said:


> Item: Vtg GIVENCHY PARIS Ivory Crossbody Envelope Clutch Shoulder Handbag
> Item Number: 261105410454
> Seller: roxysand1222
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-GIVENCH...WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb186196#ht_215wt_1162
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and help!


 
Looks good to me.


----------



## mikkia

randr21 said:


> no prob.  based on the pics provided, it looks good.


thanks randr21! appreciate it.  &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Cami_11

Hello! I wondered if you guys wouldn't mind authenticating this Nightingale for me

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Maxi
Item Number: 120996303049
Seller ID: torrent27
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120996303049?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Link to photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/110366...NightingaleMaxi?authkey=Gv1sRgCI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE

Thanks so much I really appreciate your help. Am desperate to find a large Nightingale with silver hardware!


----------



## randr21

Cami_11 said:


> Hello! I wondered if you guys wouldn't mind authenticating this Nightingale for me
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Maxi
> Item Number: 120996303049
> Seller ID: torrent27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120996303049?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Link to photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/110366...NightingaleMaxi?authkey=Gv1sRgCI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE
> 
> Thanks so much I really appreciate your help. Am desperate to find a large Nightingale with silver hardware!


 
no red flags so far. i'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the hw.


----------



## ceeli

please take a look at this for me... thanks so much!!!!


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:


> please take a look at this for me... thanks so much!!!!


 
not authentic


----------



## mharri20

Item name: Givenchy Pandora Large

This was bought at a local consignment store. I have a week to return it so I want to make sure it's authentic. Did some research and cannot find the color anywhere. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## randr21

mharri20 said:
			
		

> Item name: Givenchy Pandora Large
> 
> This was bought at a local consignment store. I have a week to return it so I want to make sure it's authentic. Did some research and cannot find the color anywhere. Thanks in advance!!



I have this color and it's authentic.


----------



## mharri20

randr21 said:
			
		

> I have this color and it's authentic.



Ah thank you so much! Do you know what the color is called and what season/year it's from? I can't find anything online.


----------



## cswan2102

hi, ive never bought a givenchy bag before and i really like this one. i'm planning to buy it, but i'd like to make sure that its not a fake. please help me authenticate this bag. thank you so much for the help. 

item name : 
*black textured leather zip detail shoulder bag     *

link : 

http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...ip-detail-shoulder-bag/p/320719701/detail.fly


photos are posted on the link given above


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Hi Givenchy ladies!

First time posting on this part of the forum... I haven't taken the plunge into the G pool yet!
My best friend has been offered a Large Nightingale at a very good price. Since she's no expert, she asked me to post it here for your opinions.  
Good you ladies take a look at these pics? If more are needed, please let me know which details!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## randr21

mharri20 said:


> Ah thank you so much! Do you know what the color is called and what season/year it's from? I can't find anything online.


 
i thnk it's dark teal from f/w 2010, but not sure.


----------



## randr21

cswan2102 said:


> hi, ive never bought a givenchy bag before and i really like this one. i'm planning to buy it, but i'd like to make sure that its not a fake. please help me authenticate this bag. thank you so much for the help.
> 
> item name :
> *black textured leather zip detail shoulder bag *
> 
> link :
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-bla...ip-detail-shoulder-bag/p/320719701/detail.fly
> 
> 
> photos are posted on the link given above


 
bluefly is an authentic retailer for givenchy bags, so you should be fine.  in any case, the pics all show authentic bag.


----------



## randr21

*bunny*LV* said:


> Hi Givenchy ladies!
> 
> First time posting on this part of the forum... I haven't taken the plunge into the G pool yet!
> My best friend has been offered a Large Nightingale at a very good price. Since she's no expert, she asked me to post it here for your opinions.
> Good you ladies take a look at these pics? If more are needed, please let me know which details!
> Thanks in advance!!


 
looks good


----------



## alaineeey

Hi, i am a newbie in the Givenchy craze but i really adore this large Givenchy Nightingale (gold hardware). The seller is giving it to me for half of the price in the market and i really want to make it worth the purchase.

I would appreciate your help in identifying if this is authentic.

Givenchy Nightingale (black, large with gold emblem)
Serial number: SI0192 (made in china)

The picture is posted for your reference 

Thanks in advance


----------



## alaineeey

Here are more pictures since i cant post more than 1.

Thank you


----------



## alaineeey




----------



## alaineeey

Picture 4


----------



## alaineeey

Picture 5


----------



## alaineeey

Picture 6


----------



## randr21

alaineeey said:
			
		

> Picture 6



Givenchy leather 'gales are not made in china.  This is not authentic


----------



## *bunny*LV*

randr21 said:


> looks good



Hi randr21, thanks for your reply!
Do you need better pics for an authentification? 

My best friend is offered this bag at 500 euros (bag has not one scratch on it), so it seems like it's too good to be true... But you never know!


----------



## randr21

*bunny*LV* said:
			
		

> Hi randr21, thanks for your reply!
> Do you need better pics for an authentification?
> 
> My best friend is offered this bag at 500 euros (bag has not one scratch on it), so it seems like it's too good to be true... But you never know!



That does seem like too good to be true. In addition to what's in my signature, zipper pulls from both external and internal, strap would help. As always clear and closeups are best.

Is the seller reputable?


----------



## mf19

item: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...91?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cbdf5ecf
seller: eva_vk81
item number: 170924138191

thanks in advance!


----------



## alaineeey

randr21 said:


> Givenchy leather 'gales are not made in china.  This is not authentic



Thanks for your reply. Such a great help 

Just a follow up question, what nightingales are made in china? I read the past posts and saw that there are authentic 'gales made in china. 

Thanks


----------



## randr21

mf19 said:


> item: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...91?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cbdf5ecf
> seller: eva_vk81
> item number: 170924138191
> 
> thanks in advance!


 
not authentic


----------



## rainrowan

I'm new to Givenchy, is this an authentic Nightingale? There are gold plates and the handles are different?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccb7dbc3c

p.s. i have a feeling i'll be answering this myself. probably a fake. price is too low, now that I've done some more searching. the hardware is very different from what is out there...


----------



## Cami_11

randr21 said:


> no red flags so far. i'd like to see a closeup pic of the logo on the hw.


 
Here's a link to some more photos of the hardware. 
http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff442/cami_111/Givenchy Nightingale/
Thanks so much for your help, really appreciate it


----------



## randr21

Cami_11 said:


> Here's a link to some more photos of the hardware.
> http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff442/cami_111/Givenchy Nightingale/
> Thanks so much for your help, really appreciate it


 
authentic


----------



## skippydoo2010

randr21 said:


> bluefly is an authentic retailer for givenchy bags, so you should be fine.  in any case, the pics all show authentic bag.


Oh really, is blue fly really an authentic site for givenchy bags coz I just bought an antigona and continental wallet during their friends and family sale! It makes me relieved reading your post but will post more pics when I receive the bag and wallet!


----------



## Wenx543

hi -  can i ask help to authenticate this nightingale (small)

http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/99688-small-givenchy-nightingale.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## randr21

Wenx543 said:


> hi - can i ask help to authenticate this nightingale (small)
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/99688-small-givenchy-nightingale.html
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
please follow format from 1st post of this thread.  also, see my signature below for the pics u need to ask for b/c 3 pics is not enough.


----------



## Wenx543

randr21 said:


> please follow format from 1st post of this thread.  also, see my signature below for the pics u need to ask for b/c 3 pics is not enough.


sorry about that will request for more pics and post here 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 2shai_

I bought this Pandora yesterday but I'm skeptical on it authenticity or not. I can't ask for more pics since its shipped already but please authenticate this for me. Thanks!

Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-used-excellent-condition-camel-pandora-leather-bag-/281001540440?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&nma=true&si=esdYj86yRpbmVzqHdBuhp8lPfrs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller: fayefashion2012
Item No: 281001540440


----------



## skippydoo2010

Hi there ladies, please help me authenticate this bag which i just bought but will arrive next week.

item name: Givenchy Antigona 
link:http://www.malleries.com/authentic-givenchy-cobalt-tricolor-antigona-satchel-i-71345-s-245.html
Photos: phtos are attached to the link above
comments: i bought this bag from malleries the seller is strictly pursonal. Thanks!


----------



## skippydoo2010

hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag which i bought from blue fly.
item name: givenchy antigona 
link:http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-black-leather-Antigona-convertible-tote/SEARCH/320720301/detail.fly
photos: photos are attached to the link above.
comments: just bought this too from bluefly during a f & family sale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## melikey

skippydoo2010 said:
			
		

> hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag which i bought from blue fly.
> item name: givenchy antigona
> link:http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-black-leather-Antigona-convertible-tote/SEARCH/320720301/detail.fly
> photos: photos are attached to the link above.
> comments: just bought this too from bluefly during a f & family sale. Thanks in advance!



Authentic. Bluefly does not sell fake. Great buy! I wanted to get that but it sold out fast! Congrats!


----------



## skippydoo2010

melikey said:


> Authentic. Bluefly does not sell fake. Great buy! I wanted to get that but it sold out fast! Congrats!


thank you! is it okay if you could check the one from malleries that i bought hehe, they still have at bluefly! pls also check my first posting, i have two postings too! the one from malleries has better pictures!


----------



## randr21

2shai_ said:


> I bought this Pandora yesterday but I'm skeptical on it authenticity or not. I can't ask for more pics since its shipped already but please authenticate this for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-us...j86yRpbmVzqHdBuhp8lPfrs=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: fayefashion2012
> Item No: 281001540440


 
Based on the pics, I don't see any obvious flags.  Why are you skeptical?


----------



## fashionlover1

Hi is this givenchy authentic? 
I really dont know, its vintage and ive never had a givenchy bag before, help!!!


----------



## randr21

skippydoo2010 said:


> Hi there ladies, please help me authenticate this bag which i just bought but will arrive next week.
> 
> item name: Givenchy Antigona
> link:http://www.malleries.com/authentic-givenchy-cobalt-tricolor-antigona-satchel-i-71345-s-245.html
> Photos: phtos are attached to the link above
> comments: i bought this bag from malleries the seller is strictly pursonal. Thanks!


 
authentic



skippydoo2010 said:


> hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag which i bought from blue fly.
> item name: givenchy antigona
> link:http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-black-leather-Antigona-convertible-tote/SEARCH/320720301/detail.fly
> photos: photos are attached to the link above.
> comments: just bought this too from bluefly during a f & family sale. Thanks in advance!


 
not enough pics, but since you'll have both to compare, it should be easy to authenticate the bluefly one.


----------



## 2shai_

randr21 said:


> Based on the pics, I don't see any obvious flags.  Why are you skeptical?



Thank you so much for your quick response! I'm skeptical because I got the bag for a really good price and thought maybe its too good to be true. I've also never seen this color with that type of leather before even though I have previously owned and sold 7 pandoras in the past few years. I wanted to double check and make sure.


----------



## randr21

2shai_ said:


> Thank you so much for your quick response! I'm skeptical because I got the bag for a really good price and thought maybe its too good to be true. I've also never seen this color with that type of leather before even though I have previously owned and sold 7 pandoras in the past few years. I wanted to double check and make sure.


 
the bubbly leather was part of a collection a few  years ago, but I don't recall pandoras with this.  maybe it was only available outside of US...since you're very familiar with them, you'll probably be able to tell more when you have it in your hands.


----------



## skippydoo2010

randr21 said:


> authentic
> 
> 
> 
> not enough pics, but since you'll have both to compare, it should be easy to authenticate the bluefly one.


thanks so much! will post more pics when i receive the bluefly one!


----------



## 2shai_

randr21 said:


> the bubbly leather was part of a collection a few  years ago, but I don't recall pandoras with this.  maybe it was only available outside of US...since you're very familiar with them, you'll probably be able to tell more when you have it in your hands.



I hope I do, there are really good fakes out there lately. I even saw a replica pandora exactly like the one I bought http://www.mmbagbag.com/en/Mcode_15378-Givenchy_Pandora__GV-0557_bubble_lambskin_apricots.html. That's why I'm so scared that it might be a fake, I really can't distinguish fake the Givenchys easily. I'm just crossing my fingers its not.


----------



## BerlinPrincess

Hi ladies , please help me to authenciate this bag 
Item name :givenchy nightingale tote
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120959135356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Item number : 120959135356
Seller : golfaero7


----------



## randr21

BerlinPrincess said:
			
		

> Hi ladies , please help me to authenciate this bag
> Item name :givenchy nightingale tote
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120959135356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Item number : 120959135356
> Seller : golfaero7



Need more pics, see my signature


----------



## *bunny*LV*

randr21 said:
			
		

> That does seem like too good to be true. In addition to what's in my signature, zipper pulls from both external and internal, strap would help. As always clear and closeups are best.
> 
> Is the seller reputable?



Hi Randr21 and G ladies,
I received some extra pics of the bag. 

The bag belongs to one of my best friends co-workers. She said she bought it at Francis Ferent, authorised seller for Givenchy in Belgium. 

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## BerlinPrincess

Hi ladies , please help me to authenciate this bag 
Item name : Givenchy nightingale brown oak satchel shoulder bag medium 
Item number :121003081380
Seller: jhl2435
Item link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121003081380...FFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Some more photos


----------



## Wenx543

Hi Givenchy Expert =) 

Please help authenticate, it's a black small nightingale in goat leather


----------



## raunchygivenchy

Hey guys! Has anyone ever purchased something for Luisaviaroma? I just preordered my first item on Luisaviaroma and its the black givenchy lanyard very hard to find! Especially in this color... It was preordered on Sept. 20th and said it would be available on Oct. 15th... So I called them this morning to see whatsup they told me that they had production problems so its delayed until November 11th... Is this strange? Or is it a common thing that happens with this site? Anyone have the same situation? Also is it first come first serve as in whoever pre orders first gets it and is it the same as if there are a certain amount of preorders until there cant be anymore preorders on the item because its sold out? Much thanks for future responses!


----------



## randr21

*bunny*LV* said:
			
		

> Hi Randr21 and G ladies,
> I received some extra pics of the bag.
> 
> The bag belongs to one of my best friends co-workers. She said she bought it at Francis Ferent, authorised seller for Givenchy in Belgium.
> 
> Thanks again for your time!



Looks good


----------



## randr21

fashionlover1 said:
			
		

> Hi is this givenchy authentic?
> I really dont know, its vintage and ive never had a givenchy bag before, help!!!



Looks good


----------



## randr21

BerlinPrincess said:
			
		

> Hi ladies , please help me to authenciate this bag
> Item name : Givenchy nightingale brown oak satchel shoulder bag medium
> Item number :121003081380
> Seller: jhl2435
> Item link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121003081380?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Some more photos



Looks good


----------



## randr21

Wenx543 said:
			
		

> Hi Givenchy Expert =)
> 
> Please help authenticate, it's a black small nightingale in goat leather



can u make the pics bigger?


----------



## randr21

raunchygivenchy said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Has anyone ever purchased something for Luisaviaroma? I just preordered my first item on Luisaviaroma and its the black givenchy lanyard very hard to find! Especially in this color... It was preordered on Sept. 20th and said it would be available on Oct. 15th... So I called them this morning to see whatsup they told me that they had production problems so its delayed until November 11th... Is this strange? Or is it a common thing that happens with this site? Anyone have the same situation? Also is it first come first serve as in whoever pre orders first gets it and is it the same as if there are a certain amount of preorders until there cant be anymore preorders on the item because its sold out? Much thanks for future responses!



Please ask in reputable sellers thread.


----------



## BerlinPrincess

Here are more pictures provided by seller 




































randr21 said:


> Need more pics, see my signature






BerlinPrincess said:


> Hi ladies , please help me to authenciate this bag
> Item name :givenchy nightingale tote
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/120959135356?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_922
> Item number : 120959135356
> Seller : golfaero7


----------



## randr21

BerlinPrincess said:
			
		

> Here are more pictures provided by seller



Authentic


----------



## randr21

2shai_ said:


> I hope I do, there are really good fakes out there lately. I even saw a replica pandora exactly like the one I bought http://www.mmbagbag.com/en/Mcode_15378-Givenchy_Pandora__GV-0557_bubble_lambskin_apricots.html. That's why I'm so scared that it might be a fake, I really can't distinguish fake the Givenchys easily. I'm just crossing my fingers its not.


 
the one in the link above is a bad fake.  quite diff from the authenticated one.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate
Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
Link (if available): N/A Bought @ Goodwill, Scotts Valley, CA
then attach any photos:
The bag is leather with lizard skin on the flap and trim It's in fairly good shape, the strap has some damage. No rips/tears. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

zippy14u said:
			
		

> Please authenticate
> Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
> Link (if available): N/A Bought @ Goodwill, Scotts Valley, CA
> then attach any photos:
> The bag is leather with lizard skin on the flap and trim It's in fairly good shape, the strap has some damage. No rips/tears.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Vintage is hard to authenticate, but no red flags


----------



## Wenx543

Hi - 

Please help authenticate .. givenchy small nightingale in goat leather black 

Thanks so much!


----------



## iluvmangos05

Hi Ladies, I thought I would bring to everyone's attention that there is potential fraud for one of the Givenchy nightingale bags currently sold on ebay. I wanted to show this to the ladies at TPF so they can further confirm and I can report. . This nightingale has the same code as the one being sold on Fashionphile.... here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160910765954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

and the one on fashionphile

http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Leather-Nightingale-Shopper-Tote-Black-28522


----------



## stepz

hello dear authenticators! please authenticate. TIA! 

Item: Givenchy antigona
Seller: stonedlove007
link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180997595786&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## ms_kitty_penny

Hi there.

Thanks so much for your help.

Item - Givenchy Medium Pandora in Black

Seller - personal from the UK claims that this was purchased from Selfridges last month and has asked for GBP450.00

I have asked for more inside pics which I will send but to let you see these first.

Thanks so much.


----------



## zippy14u

randr21 said:


> Vintage is hard to authenticate, but no red flags


 
Thanks, another bag I can add to my own "Premier" collection


----------



## stepz

hi dear authenticators! please let me know what you think of this. TIA 

Item: Nightingale


----------



## librad

Hi Ladies-
Please authenticate when time permits. 
Item:  GIVENCHY ANTIGONA ANIMATION
Seller: i.heart.chanel
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc3d214b


----------



## librad

I have found another blue(well a little blue). Please authenticate when time permits.  Thanks in advance
Item Name:  NIGHTINGALE DARK/BLUE MEDIUM SIZE
Item Number:  150936258633
Seller: bronza1009
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324808849


----------



## zeldafitzgerald

Hello ladies, excited about my first givenchy bag, looks authentic to my inexperienced eye, just wanted reassurance on the mis-spelling of "Bugatti" on the tag, as well as the made in China label? Please authenticate, thank you so much in advance! -Z

Item: Givenchy Bugatti


----------



## ceeli

item #: 251177167555
seller: aprill2004
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-MI...555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b536ac3

thanks in advance!!!!!!!! you ladies are amazing


----------



## ceeli

here's another! i appreciate it!

title: black Givenchy nightingale leather
item #: 321015028287
seller: ionutz1989 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/black-Given...87?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4abdfc9a3f


----------



## ceeli

and another! i sincerely appreciate it!!!!!

title: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Black (Agneau) Leather Bag
item #: 160914725377
seller: nischnisch-eve
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257743da01


----------



## princes06

Item Name: Authentic NEW Givenchy Large HDG Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 271094493564
Seller ID: mareejf
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e7db17c

Not sure if it's authentic. i'm not really familiar with Givenchy bags but I really like the style on this one.


----------



## kalexachu

Hello! Can someone check out this pandora?

Item name: Givenchy Pandora in 100% distressed leather in Black
Item No: 121010820998
Seller Id: luxforme-ams17 
LINK: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12101082...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1269wt_1188

Thanks!


----------



## librad

Hi Ladies!
I am reposting as no one has responded to date. Can someone please authenticate this item for me? I plan on purchasing this:

I have found another blue(well a little blue). Please authenticate when time permits. Thanks in advance

Item Name: NIGHTINGALE DARK/BLUE MEDIUM SIZE
Item Number: 150936258633
Seller: bronza1009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NIG...item2324808849


----------



## princes06

princes06 said:


> Item Name: Authentic NEW Givenchy Large HDG Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 271094493564
> Seller ID: mareejf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e7db17c
> 
> Not sure if it's authentic. i'm not really familiar with Givenchy bags but I really like the style on this one.


I am reposting this one as the seller is offering me a replacement to the bag she sold me. thanks ladies!


----------



## Kias1229

Item Name:Givenchy Cobalt Blue Grained Leather Silver HW Large Nightingale Bag
item Number:130796546905
Seller ID:leisureluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-2150-G...905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7414eb59

 please help me authentic this bag thank you so much


----------



## balenciagaluv

Hi Ladies.

Please authenticate this givenchy!























TIA!


----------



## Lamiss

Twinklette said:


> ^^ aw thanks LOL!!! I do believe that one to be authentic.


hi i need your help with a givenchy nightingale ! can u help me?thanx a lot


----------



## Lamiss

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.107624122733835.17572.100004587433687&type=1


----------



## randr21

zeldafitzgerald said:
			
		

> Hello ladies, excited about my first givenchy bag, looks authentic to my inexperienced eye, just wanted reassurance on the mis-spelling of "Bugatti" on the tag, as well as the made in China label? Please authenticate, thank you so much in advance! -Z
> 
> Item: Givenchy Bugatti



Authentic


----------



## randr21

iluvmangos05 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies, I thought I would bring to everyone's attention that there is potential fraud for one of the Givenchy nightingale bags currently sold on ebay. I wanted to show this to the ladies at TPF so they can further confirm and I can report. . This nightingale has the same code as the one being sold on Fashionphile.... here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160910765954?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> and the one on fashionphile
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Leather-Nightingale-Shopper-Tote-Black-28522



Curious, why do u think it may not be authentic?


----------



## randr21

stepz said:
			
		

> hello dear authenticators! please authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy antigona
> Seller: stonedlove007
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180997595786&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Listing over, but its authentic.


----------



## randr21

librad said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies-
> Please authenticate when time permits.
> Item:  GIVENCHY ANTIGONA ANIMATION
> Seller: i.heart.chanel
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-ANIMATION-Small-Navy-RARE-Limited-SOLD-OUT-2390-/170930282827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc3d214b



Listing over and I can't see if it had more than 1 pic on my my mobile phone.


----------



## randr21

librad said:
			
		

> I have found another blue(well a little blue). Please authenticate when time permits.  Thanks in advance
> Item Name:  NIGHTINGALE DARK/BLUE MEDIUM SIZE
> Item Number:  150936258633
> Seller: bronza1009
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-DARK-BLUE-MEDIUM-SIZE-NEW-/150936258633?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2324808849



Listing over, but looks good


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:
			
		

> item #: 251177167555
> seller: aprill2004
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-MINI-PEPE-PANDORA-HANDBAG-/251177167555?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7b536ac3
> 
> thanks in advance!!!!!!!! you ladies are amazing



Authentic


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:
			
		

> here's another! i appreciate it!
> 
> title: black Givenchy nightingale leather
> item #: 321015028287
> seller: ionutz1989
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/black-Givenchy-nightingale-leather-/321015028287?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4abdfc9a3f



Not authentic


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:
			
		

> and another! i sincerely appreciate it!!!!!
> 
> title: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Black (Agneau) Leather Bag
> item #: 160914725377
> seller: nischnisch-eve
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-Black-Agneau-Leather-Bag-/160914725377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257743da01



Listing over, but I'm curious why there are 2 diff backgrounds for the interior pics. I'd understand if they are outdoor vs indoor.


----------



## randr21

princes06 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Authentic NEW Givenchy Large HDG Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 271094493564
> Seller ID: mareejf
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-NEW-Givenchy-Large-HDG-Shoulder-Bag-In-Stores-Now-/271094493564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1e7db17c
> 
> Not sure if it's authentic. i'm not really familiar with Givenchy bags but I really like the style on this one.



Listing unavailable


----------



## randr21

kalexachu said:
			
		

> Hello! Can someone check out this pandora?
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora in 100% distressed leather in Black
> Item No: 121010820998
> Seller Id: luxforme-ams17
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121010820998?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1269wt_1188
> 
> Thanks!



Listing over and price is too good to be real


----------



## randr21

librad said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies!
> I am reposting as no one has responded to date. Can someone please authenticate this item for me? I plan on purchasing this:
> 
> I have found another blue(well a little blue). Please authenticate when time permits. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: NIGHTINGALE DARK/BLUE MEDIUM SIZE
> Item Number: 150936258633
> Seller: bronza1009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NIG...item2324808849



Listing unavailable


----------



## randr21

princes06 said:
			
		

> I am reposting this one as the seller is offering me a replacement to the bag she sold me. thanks ladies!



Still says listing unavail.


----------



## randr21

Kias1229 said:
			
		

> Item Name:Givenchy Cobalt Blue Grained Leather Silver HW Large Nightingale Bag
> item Number:130796546905
> Seller ID:leisureluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-2150-Givenchy-Cobalt-Blue-Grained-Leather-Silver-HW-Large-Nightingale-Bag-/130796546905?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7414eb59
> 
> please help me authentic this bag thank you so much



Listing over and I only saw 1 pic from my phone


----------



## randr21

balenciagaluv said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.
> 
> Please authenticate this givenchy!
> 
> TIA!



Looks good


----------



## randr21

stepz said:


> hi dear authenticators! please let me know what you think of this. TIA
> 
> Item: Nightingale



Looks good


----------



## randr21

ms_kitty_penny said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help.
> 
> Item - Givenchy Medium Pandora in Black
> 
> Seller - personal from the UK claims that this was purchased from Selfridges last month and has asked for GBP450.00
> 
> I have asked for more inside pics which I will send but to let you see these first.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Pls make pics much bigger so i can see details


----------



## randr21

Wenx543 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Please help authenticate .. givenchy small nightingale in goat leather black
> 
> Thanks so much!



Does it show ykk on zippers? Cant see.  Otherwise, looks good.


----------



## Kias1229

randr21 said:


> Listing over and I only saw 1 pic from my phone


 
please help me authnetic thank you


----------



## Kias1229

Kias1229 said:


> please help me authnetic thank you


 more photos thank you


----------



## randr21

Kias1229 said:
			
		

> please help me authnetic thank you



Authentic


----------



## Kias1229

randr21 said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## stepz

randr21 said:


> Looks good




thank you so much!


----------



## princes06

randr21 said:


> Still says listing unavail.


here is the new link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271096586240?redirect=mobile thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

princes06 said:
			
		

> here is the new link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271096586240?redirect=mobile thanks in advance



Authentic


----------



## Wenx543

randr21 said:


> Does it show ykk on zippers? Cant see.  Otherwise, looks good.



hi - 

this was what i was wondering, i don't see any ykk on the zipper, does all givenchy have the ykk in the zippers? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## koala.

Please help me with this one ! TIA 
Item Name:GIVENCHY ''Antigona' Med Black Shaped Bag Gold Trims BNWT Authentic RRP$2110.00
item Number:221148164273
Seller ID:muskstix 
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_3285wt_1141


----------



## koala.

princes06 said:


> here is the new link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/271096586240?redirect=mobile thanks in advance



Just be careful with this seller as she is know in the ebay forum for scamming big time in this thread below 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-dont-know-what-to-do-780338.html 

and a few of her celine bags have been identified as fake


----------



## abbeyd123

Hi!
Im new to purse forum, and was hoping someone could tell me if this bag is 100% authentic?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221148164...84.m1423.l2648

Abbey x


----------



## koala.

koala. said:


> Please help me with this one ! TIA
> Item Name:GIVENCHY ''Antigona' Med Black Shaped Bag Gold Trims BNWT Authentic RRP$2110.00
> item Number:221148164273
> Seller ID:muskstix
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_3285wt_1141



Here are extra heatstamp and serial pics the seller sent me but they look off to me please confirm


----------



## Lamiss

Is authentic?


Lamiss said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.107624122733835.17572.100004587433687&type=1


----------



## Lamiss

randr21 said:


> Looks good



Hi randr21, saw u r expert with givenchy! Can u help with One i just post the link? Thanx a lot in advance! Your work is amazing!!!!


----------



## Lamiss

Lamiss said:


> Hi randr21, saw u r expert with givenchy! Can u help with One i just post the link? Thanx a lot in advance! Your work is amazing!!!!



What do u think about my givenchy!?


----------



## randr21

Wenx543 said:


> hi -
> 
> this was what i was wondering, i don't see any ykk on the zipper, does all givenchy have the ykk in the zippers?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
Yes, it should.  See post 2417 of this thread for ykk reference pic.


----------



## randr21

koala. said:


> Please help me with this one ! TIA
> Item Name:GIVENCHY ''Antigona' Med Black Shaped Bag Gold Trims BNWT Authentic RRP$2110.00
> item Number:221148164273
> Seller ID:muskstix
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_3285wt_1141


 
need close up of zipper pulls and ykk stamp, but so far no issues.


----------



## randr21

abbeyd123 said:


> Hi!
> Im new to purse forum, and was hoping someone could tell me if this bag is 100% authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221148164...84.m1423.l2648
> 
> Abbey x


 
pls read 1st post of this thread for format.


----------



## randr21

Lamiss said:


> What do u think about my givenchy!?


 
pls read 1st post of this thread for format.


----------



## koala.

randr21 said:


> need close up of zipper pulls and ykk stamp, but so far no issues.



Thanks. Here is the photo she sent me via ebay messages however i am unable to save the picture so i took a photo with my phone. There is no YKK only this text Raccagni ? 

I will upload a pic of the zipper pulls once recieved. 
Tks again


----------



## randr21

koala. said:


> Thanks. Here is the photo she sent me via ebay messages however i am unable to save the picture so i took a photo with my phone. There is no YKK only this text Raccagni ?
> 
> I will upload a pic of the zipper pulls once recieved.
> Tks again


 
look at the zipper pic in post 2417 for reference.  if still no ykk, then i'd be kind of suspect.


----------



## Carolfitz

I am a newbie that purchased this bag at an estate sale, i fell in love with it and would like to be sure that it is authentic.  I have posted pictures and it has a tag inside: Made in Spain MC0035.  It has a heavy silver logo that is a magnetic clasp, Givenchy stamped on the inside purse pocket and on the studs on the handle and came with the white storage bag.

I appreciate any help that you can give me as I can't find pictures of this style of purse online.

Thank you!
Carol






alindamay said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


----------



## randr21

Carolfitz said:
			
		

> I am a newbie that purchased this bag at an estate sale, i fell in love with it and would like to be sure that it is authentic.  I have posted pictures and it has a tag inside: Made in Spain MC0035.  It has a heavy silver logo that is a magnetic clasp, Givenchy stamped on the inside purse pocket and on the studs on the handle and came with the white storage bag.
> 
> I appreciate any help that you can give me as I can't find pictures of this style of purse online.
> 
> Thank you!
> Carol



Not familiar with this style, but no red flags


----------



## benchan8

Hi! Just bought this on ebay and needed it to be authenticated... Thanks!


----------



## randr21

benchan8 said:
			
		

> Hi! Just bought this on ebay and needed it to be authenticated... Thanks!



We dont recommend buy first authenticate later. Pls read first post for proper format of request.


----------



## sbc235

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-la...54513?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416dea6e91



Thank you!! xoxo


----------



## randr21

sbc235 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-la...54513?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416dea6e91
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! xoxo


 
pls refer to first post of thread


----------



## audmed

Please help me authenticate, the photos are pretty grainy but would love your feedback. thx
Item Name:Givenchy large butter soft crinkle leather Nightingale bag
item Number:281016954513
Seller ID:lulu011978
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-la...54513?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416dea6e91


----------



## randr21

audmed said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate, the photos are pretty grainy but would love your feedback. thx
> Item Name:Givenchy large butter soft crinkle leather Nightingale bag
> item Number:281016954513
> Seller ID:lulu011978
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-large-butter-soft-crinkle-leather-Nightingale-bag-/281016954513?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item416dea6e91



Looks good


----------



## ceeli

please take a look at this givenchy med nightingale for me .  seller says there is no serial #.. should i be alarmed?


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:
			
		

> please take a look at this givenchy med nightingale for me .  seller says there is no serial #.. should i be alarmed?



Ive never not seen a serial #. Was it removed or never had 1?  Also, ask to see if zippers have ykk.


----------



## YUKI11

Item Name: Item Name: GIVENCHY MINI "PANDORA"
Item Number: sorry, idn..
Seller ID: simonesato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390492143910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please authenticate this for me, please! TIA! :]


----------



## randr21

YUKI11 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Item Name: GIVENCHY MINI "PANDORA"
> Item Number: sorry, idn..
> Seller ID: simonesato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390492143910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate this for me, please! TIA! :]



Authentic


----------



## ceeli

randr21 said:


> Ive never not seen a serial #. Was it removed or never had 1?  Also, ask to see if zippers have ykk.



these were sent over.. do these helP?


----------



## randr21

ceeli said:


> these were sent over.. do these helP?


 
yes, they look fine.  i don't know why the serial # is missing, but so far, no issues.


----------



## ceeli

randr21 said:


> yes, they look fine.  i don't know why the serial # is missing, but so far, no issues.



thanks randr21!!! i'll have to inquire about the missing serial #..

thanks again!


----------



## Carolfitz

I appreciate this forum and as a new person must post before I can request help to authenticate a bag.


----------



## tocamny29

Item Name: Givenchy Ball Chain nightingale
Item Number: 300808682184
Seller ID: english_tudor
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-2010-P...FPdsTo6n/gvM3wVhmRxlH/4=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Its says made in Hungary on the inside of the bag and has serial number buy the receipt looks a bit suspect as it says it was puchased from Barneys but had no sign of barneys logo on receipt, it does look like it was bought online though...please if anyone could give me any feedback that would be great!

Thank you


----------



## babyhug

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 160919523635
Seller: shoppingjessenia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25778d1133

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel Handbag
Item Number: 140883294902
Seller: tiegreendee
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140883294902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a lot.


----------



## randr21

tocamny29 said:
			
		

> Item Name: Givenchy Ball Chain nightingale
> Item Number: 300808682184
> Seller ID: english_tudor
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-2010-PREOWNED-GIVENCHY-BALL-CHAIN-NIGHTINGALE-LG-BLACK-SATCHEL-BAG-RECEIPT-/300808682184?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=pil4FPdsTo6n%2FgvM3wVhmRxlH%2F4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Its says made in Hungary on the inside of the bag and has serial number buy the receipt looks a bit suspect as it says it was puchased from Barneys but had no sign of barneys logo on receipt, it does look like it was bought online though...please if anyone could give me any feedback that would be great!
> 
> Thank you



Listing over.


----------



## randr21

babyhug said:
			
		

> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 160919523635
> Seller: shoppingjessenia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Satchel-Handbag-/160919523635?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25778d1133
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel Handbag
> Item Number: 140883294902
> Seller: tiegreendee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140883294902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Looks good on both.


----------



## fvbunau

Dear all, could you give me some clues on this apparently vintage Givenchy  mini perspex clutch?
It measures approx 15cm by 11cm tall, and approx 4cm deep (6" by 4.5" by 1.5" roughly) and 75cm chain.
The clasp is just a simple click mechanism, unembellished, but the miniature super-tiny tag on one side caught my eye - 

G
Givenchy
Paris - New York
1979


attached some pictures.
Thank you so much!!​


----------



## elisaass01

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy's Pandora bag medium size
thank you!

http://album.alfemminile.com/album/888485/bag-0.html


----------



## Aluxe

Hey everyone! My good friend finally ventured into Givenchy and needs some help with her purchase.

Bag was bought at TJ Maxx Runway store in Washington, DC for approximately $690.

It is a leather bag made in China (my first time seeing this), but I think Givenchy may have moved production of their less well-known leather bags to China as it looks and feels legit.

She (and I) would like to know if anyone has seen this bag before and/or may be familiar with its name and year, please. Thanks in advance and sorry for loads of large pics.










































Hope someone is up to the challenge


----------



## dariaw

Hi everyone. I'm new to this site but i really need your help. I was wondering if this Givenchy Nightingale is authentic or fake. It seems to be a few years old but in good condition except for the handles. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tasche-von-G...747192?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item46099938b8

Thank you so much for helping me out. I'd love to buy it.


----------



## dariaw

sorry, i forgot the form. but it's ebay germany. hope you can help me. 

Item Name: GIVENCHY, Nightingale, black
Item Number: 300808747192
Seller ID: stuhl653 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tasche-von-G...747192?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item46099938b8


----------



## Carolfitz

alindamay said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


Please help me to authenticate this purse that I bought at an estate sale.  It has a tag inside the purse that says "Made in Spain MC0035"  It has a heavy silver magnetic clasp. It is a soft leather and I fell in love with it but would like to know if it is authentic and what the name of this model is.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## octoberrrush

Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale Top Handle with Stars Black NWT
Item Number: 261119726820
Seller ID: 310marni 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261119726820#ht_1182wt_1139

would be great if someone could help me authenticate this!
thanks!


----------



## irene83

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Large Tinhan Moyen Mod Hobo Bag in Shiny Distressed Mouton
Item Number: 170939345554 
Seller ID: gam246288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170939345554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you so much with your help. I might be getting my first givenchy!


----------



## randr21

fvbunau said:


> Dear all, could you give me some clues on this apparently vintage Givenchy  mini perspex clutch?
> It measures approx 15cm by 11cm tall, and approx 4cm deep (6" by 4.5" by 1.5" roughly) and 75cm chain.
> The clasp is just a simple click mechanism, unembellished, but the miniature super-tiny tag on one side caught my eye -
> 
> G
> Givenchy
> Paris - New York
> 1979
> 
> 
> attached some pictures.
> Thank you so much!!​



not familiar with vintage to help authenticate


----------



## randr21

elisaass01 said:


> Please help me to authenticate this givenchy's Pandora bag medium size
> thank you!
> 
> http://album.alfemminile.com/album/888485/bag-0.html



please follow format on first post of this thread


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> Hey everyone! My good friend finally ventured into Givenchy and needs some help with her purchase.
> 
> Bag was bought at TJ Maxx Runway store in Washington, DC for approximately $690.
> 
> It is a leather bag made in China (my first time seeing this), but I think Givenchy may have moved production of their less well-known leather bags to China as it looks and feels legit.
> 
> She (and I) would like to know if anyone has seen this bag before and/or may be familiar with its name and year, please. Thanks in advance and sorry for loads of large pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone is up to the challenge



sorry I'm not familiar with this style, but it's a very pretty bag.


----------



## randr21

dariaw said:


> sorry, i forgot the form. but it's ebay germany. hope you can help me.
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY, Nightingale, black
> Item Number: 300808747192
> Seller ID: stuhl653
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tasche-von-G...747192?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item46099938b8



listing over, but not authentic


----------



## randr21

Carolfitz said:


> Please help me to authenticate this purse that I bought at an estate sale.  It has a tag inside the purse that says "Made in Spain MC0035"  It has a heavy silver magnetic clasp. It is a soft leather and I fell in love with it but would like to know if it is authentic and what the name of this model is.  Thank you for your help!



Not familiar with this style, but looks authentic


----------



## randr21

octoberrrush said:


> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale Top Handle with Stars Black NWT
> Item Number: 261119726820
> Seller ID: 310marni
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261119726820#ht_1182wt_1139
> 
> would be great if someone could help me authenticate this!
> thanks!



need closeups of the logo on hw, and zipper tags, inside and out.  see my signature below for reference.  also, does zipper have ykk on it?


----------



## randr21

irene83 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Large Tinhan Moyen Mod Hobo Bag in Shiny Distressed Mouton
> Item Number: 170939345554
> Seller ID: gam246288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170939345554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much with your help. I might be getting my first givenchy!



looks good


----------



## Carolfitz

randr21 said:


> Not familiar with this style, but looks authentic




Thank you, do you know anywhere that I can look to find out more about the bag?


----------



## tessaarielle

Hello! Can anyone help me with this?

Item Name: Givenchy Obsedia
Item Number: 121013397199
Seller ID: lyunting2012
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...99?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c2cf5e6cf

THANK YOU!


----------



## BaileyBunyard22

Please help me authenticate this Rottweiler t shirt  

Item name: Givenchy Rottweiler T-shirt
Item number: EBay 170939989155
Seller: tecsharp
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Black-G...989155?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item27ccd13ca3

THANKS for ALL UR HELP!!


----------



## randr21

Carolfitz said:
			
		

> Thank you, do you know anywhere that I can look to find out more about the bag?



I dont unfortunately


----------



## randr21

BaileyBunyard22 said:
			
		

> Please help me authenticate this Rottweiler t shirt
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Rottweiler T-shirt
> Item number: EBay 170939989155
> Seller: tecsharp
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Black-Givenchy-Rottweiler-Style-T-Shirt-Large-/170939989155?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item27ccd13ca3
> 
> THANKS for ALL UR HELP!!



Only authenticate bags


----------



## randr21

tessaarielle said:
			
		

> Hello! Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Obsedia
> Item Number: 121013397199
> Seller ID: lyunting2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Shoulder-bag-/121013397199?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c2cf5e6cf
> 
> THANK YOU!



Need closeups of clasp, givenchy logo


----------



## mimiiu

Hi! I have already bought this bag through ebay. Yet I somehow do not feel very comfortable about it since they seller's location on ebay is from U.S., yet she claimed that she's travelling in the phillipines right now so she has to send the bag from the Phillipines (something just smells fishy). 

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA ANIMATION Small Navy RARE Limited
Item number: 170930282827
Seller ID: i.heart.chanel

Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...h=item27cc3d214b&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101

Notice the leathertag on this bag, it is somehow different as the other antigona I see elsewhere. But the seller said she even have the receipts of this bag. 

Anyways, thank you in advance for the help!!

xx


----------



## T_Bags

Please authenticate this Tinhan. TIA

Item: Authentic Givenchy Large Tinhan Moyen Mod Hobo Bag in Shiny Distressed Leather
Item#: 170939345554
Seller ID: gam246288
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccc76a92


----------



## randr21

T_Bags said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this Tinhan. TIA
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Large Tinhan Moyen Mod Hobo Bag in Shiny Distressed Leather
> Item#: 170939345554
> Seller ID: gam246288
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Large-Tinhan-Moyen-Mod-Hobo-Bag-in-Shiny-Distressed-Mouton-/170939345554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccc76a92



Pls do a search, already authenticated


----------



## randr21

mimiiu said:
			
		

> Hi! I have already bought this bag through ebay. Yet I somehow do not feel very comfortable about it since they seller's location on ebay is from U.S., yet she claimed that she's travelling in the phillipines right now so she has to send the bag from the Phillipines (something just smells fishy).
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA ANIMATION Small Navy RARE Limited
> Item number: 170930282827
> Seller ID: i.heart.chanel
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-ANIMATION-Small-Navy-RARE-Limited-SOLD-OUT-2390-/170930282827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cc3d214b&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101
> 
> Notice the leathertag on this bag, it is somehow different as the other antigona I see elsewhere. But the seller said she even have the receipts of this bag.
> 
> Anyways, thank you in advance for the help!!
> 
> xx



Highly discourage authenticating after purchase... No issues with pics shown.  What was date of purchase on receipt?


----------



## T_Bags

randr21 said:


> Pls do a search, already authenticated


Found it! Thanks!


----------



## mimiiu

randr21 said:


> Highly discourage authenticating after purchase... No issues with pics shown.  What was date of purchase on receipt?



I'm not quite sure what's the date either, but I have already messaged the seller about it. 

I am just wondering, most of the leather tags I have seen for Antigona tend to look like the following (scroll over to see the leather tag): 
http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-antigona-tote-orange-5/
http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-bag-item-10247461.aspx

Yet the one I have purchased does not look like what I usually see. I have seen this type of leather tag only on other givenchy bags such as the nightingale.

Thankyou very much for the response!


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> sorry I'm not familiar with this style, but it's a very pretty bag.



Thanks anyway, randr!

After some digging, we determined that it looks like a version of a Tinhan now on sale at lindelepalais since it also has wings.
The made in China, however, threw us off. It will be interesting to see if other G lovers start seeing more leather bags from there.

Thanks again.


----------



## AstaK.

Givenchy Nightingale small patent leather

http://aijaa.com/sPiRI5

http://aijaa.com/ybBb4s

http://aijaa.com/yeJB2f

http://aijaa.com/NiherJ

http://aijaa.com/8XGuRL

http://aijaa.com/MwNgbR

Hi!

Would you be so kind and authenticate this small Nightingale someone is offering me?
Seller apologizes her bad camera and tells that zipper has YKK I on its side, Made in Italy tag has serial number MA0028.

Thanks so much!


----------



## babyhug

Item Number:GIVENCHY NIGHTENGALE - BEAUTIFUL BLACK AND DARK GREEN EX-LARGE TOTE                  
Seller ID:170942686395
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ccfa64bb

Thanks a lot


----------



## laura_sofia

Hello, 

Can someone help me with authenticating this bag.. Seller sells a lot of branded items at a very low price.. I'm not sure if she was ever mentioned here since I tried to search for her name, and different results came up.. by the way, I think she's one and the same with yayendij from ebay who was said to mix up authentic and fakes.. 

Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale bag
Seller: Bags R Us
Link (if available): 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...462491267120352_1729666653_n.jpg&size=960,624
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?..._462492133786932_708894556_n.jpg&size=960,638
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...30166.74239.100000784474228&type=3&permPage=1

She's selling it for about $415, is that about 1/4 of its original price? her pictures are just so tempting as she's got thousand feedback in ebay and also in facebook.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## randr21

mimiiu said:


> I'm not quite sure what's the date either, but I have already messaged the seller about it.
> 
> I am just wondering, most of the leather tags I have seen for Antigona tend to look like the following (scroll over to see the leather tag):
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-antigona-tote-orange-5/
> http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-bag-item-10247461.aspx
> 
> Yet the one I have purchased does not look like what I usually see. I have seen this type of leather tag only on other givenchy bags such as the nightingale.
> 
> Thankyou very much for the response!



nope, this tag is used for other bags too, like the antigona.


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> Thanks anyway, randr!
> 
> After some digging, we determined that it looks like a version of a Tinhan now on sale at lindelepalais since it also has wings.
> The made in China, however, threw us off. It will be interesting to see if other G lovers start seeing more leather bags from there.
> 
> Thanks again.



yeah, I think G make be using some leather bags as POC's for China, and if they sell well, they make increase the production?  Good business plan, esp if they keep the more well known ones to be made in Italy still.


----------



## laura_sofia

Hello, 

sorry, just read the note about it.. reposting with the pictures.. thanks! 
---
Can someone help me with authenticating this bag.. Seller sells a lot of branded items at a very low price.. I'm not sure if she was ever mentioned here since I tried to search for her name, and different results came up.. by the way, I think she's one and the same with yayendij from ebay who was said to mix up authentic and fakes..

Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale bag
Seller: Bags R Us


































 the only pic with close-up of zipper

She's selling it for about $415, is that about 1/4 of its original price? her pictures are just so tempting as she's got thousand feedback in ebay and also in facebook.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## randr21

laura_sofia said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> sorry, just read the note about it.. reposting with the pictures.. thanks!
> ---
> Can someone help me with authenticating this bag.. Seller sells a lot of branded items at a very low price.. I'm not sure if she was ever mentioned here since I tried to search for her name, and different results came up.. by the way, I think she's one and the same with yayendij from ebay who was said to mix up authentic and fakes..
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale bag
> Seller: Bags R Us
> 
> the only pic with close-up of zipper
> 
> She's selling it for about $415, is that about 1/4 of its original price? her pictures are just so tempting as she's got thousand feedback in ebay and also in facebook.
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I'd say this is a pretty good fake.  Never have i seen a leather 'gale made in china tho.


----------



## AstaK.

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale small patent leather
Links:

http://aijaa.com/sPiRI5

http://aijaa.com/ybBb4s

http://aijaa.com/yeJB2f

http://aijaa.com/NiherJ

http://aijaa.com/8XGuRL

http://aijaa.com/MwNgbR

 Hi!

Would you be so kind and authenticate this small Nightingale someone is offering me?
Seller apologizes her bad camera and tells that zipper has YKK I on its side, Made in Italy tag has serial number MA0028.

Thanks so much!


----------



## parrotface

Can anyone please authenticate this pepe Pandora?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321025292352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## randr21

AstaK. said:


> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale small patent leather
> Links:
> 
> http://aijaa.com/sPiRI5
> 
> http://aijaa.com/ybBb4s
> 
> http://aijaa.com/yeJB2f
> 
> http://aijaa.com/NiherJ
> 
> http://aijaa.com/8XGuRL
> 
> http://aijaa.com/MwNgbR
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Would you be so kind and authenticate this small Nightingale someone is offering me?
> Seller apologizes her bad camera and tells that zipper has YKK I on its side, Made in Italy tag has serial number MA0028.
> 
> Thanks so much!



From what I can tell, since it's very unclear, no issues...but if you want to be 100% sure, always get better pics.


----------



## randr21

parrotface said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this pepe Pandora?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321025292352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



pls follow format from 1st post of this thread.


----------



## parrotface

Sorry - here it is again. Thank you!


Item Name: Givenchy Pepe Sand Medium size
Item Number: 321025292352
Seller ID: meredithstyle26
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321025292352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## randr21

parrotface said:


> Sorry - here it is again. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pepe Sand Medium size
> Item Number: 321025292352
> Seller ID: meredithstyle26
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321025292352?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




authentic


----------



## Wercia

Hi!
Could you authenticate this bag?
Item name: GIVENCHY Nightingale du&#380;a czarna torba
Seller ID: Orsay_2010 
Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-duza-czarna-torba-i2770848501.html
Thanks


----------



## AstaK.

randr21 said:


> From what I can tell, since it's very unclear, no issues...but if you want to be 100% sure, always get better pics.



Thank you very much !

Im going to meet the seller in person probably in her home, so Im able to check it before giving the cash. Our "e-bay" here is based on personal identification and local police takes very seriously even small frauds, thank God for that!

Best wishes!


----------



## tutut

Hi. Please help authenticate this nightingale. Tnx in advance.

Item: givenchy nightingale
Seller: bags r us ( facebook account)
Link: https://m.facebook.com/search/?quer...01491.93175.100000919569782&__user=1458875407


----------



## tutut

Here are other puctures of the nightingale.


----------



## randr21

tutut said:
			
		

> Hi. Please help authenticate this nightingale. Tnx in advance.
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale
> Seller: bags r us ( facebook account)
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/search/?query=Bags%20r%20us&__user=1458875407#!/bags.rusii?v=photos&cps&album=a.399724913401491.93175.100000919569782&__user=1458875407



I dont have FB


----------



## randr21

tutut said:
			
		

> Here are other puctures of the nightingale.



Never have i seen an all leather gale made in china


----------



## parrotface

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks!!


----------



## laura_sofia

randr21 said:


> I'd say this is a pretty good fake.  Never have i seen a leather 'gale made in china tho.


Thanks. I know it seems too good to be true indeed. 

It just seems so real, well specially to my untrained eyes.

Anyway, thanks again!


----------



## laura_sofia

laura_sofia said:


> Hello,
> 
> sorry, just read the note about it.. reposting with the pictures.. thanks!
> ---
> Can someone help me with authenticating this bag.. Seller sells a lot of branded items at a very low price.. I'm not sure if she was ever mentioned here since I tried to search for her name, and different results came up.. by the way, I think she's one and the same with yayendij from ebay who was said to mix up authentic and fakes..
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale bag
> Seller: Bags R Us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only pic with close-up of zipper
> 
> She's selling it for about $415, is that about 1/4 of its original price? her pictures are just so tempting as she's got thousand feedback in ebay and also in facebook.
> 
> Thanks for the help!





randr21 said:


> I'd say this is a pretty good fake.  Never have i seen a leather 'gale made in china tho.





tutut said:


> Hi. Please help authenticate this nightingale. Tnx in advance.
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale
> Seller: bags r us ( facebook account)
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/search/?quer...01491.93175.100000919569782&__user=1458875407




Hi Tutut, I think we're checking out the same seller "bags r us" on facebook. I've been checking her items too, since she always got very good items for sale at a cheaper price and have a lot of feedback too. Good thing though I knew of the purse forum to help in authenticating items first before buying.


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate

Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Nightingale
Link (if available):N/A

Found this Givenchy, am hoping it's authentic. Kinda beatup, still okay(no rips/tears). The inside tag is worn, but am hoping you can verify the numbers.


----------



## randr21

zippy14u said:
			
		

> Please authenticate
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Nightingale
> Link (if available):N/A
> 
> Found this Givenchy, am hoping it's authentic. Kinda beatup, still okay(no rips/tears). The inside tag is worn, but am hoping you can verify the numbers.



Looks good


----------



## zippy14u

randr21 said:


> Looks good



 Hoping to clean and restore the color. Will show the results when I'm done. Thanks again
BTW, is there a way to find out the color/year of this bag?  Thanks again.


----------



## colorlove

Hi! first time posting! Thanks for your help in advance! Need help authenticating.

Item Name: Antigona - Suede
Item Number: 300813239647
Seller ID: ubervogue
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300813239647?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

colorlove said:
			
		

> Hi! first time posting! Thanks for your help in advance! Need help authenticating.
> 
> Item Name: Antigona - Suede
> Item Number: 300813239647
> Seller ID: ubervogue
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300813239647?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## livinglegend

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Nightingale
> Link (if available):N/A
> 
> Found this Givenchy, am hoping it's authentic. Kinda beatup, still okay(no rips/tears). The inside tag is worn, but am hoping you can verify the numbers.



Looks pretty authentic to me but is it missing the shoulder strap?


----------



## zippy14u

livinglegend said:


> Looks pretty authentic to me but is it missing the shoulder strap?



The seller has the strap for me.


----------



## melian08

hi, i hope you can help me authenticate. The seller is an ebay power seller, but I'm kind of hesitating as the bag is made in china (and selling for peanuts!), and it's the leather nightingale.

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale in Black
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/100-BID-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-Bag-Black/170941701296

i have additional photos but i seem to have trouble attaching it to my post.


----------



## randr21

melian08 said:
			
		

> hi, i hope you can help me authenticate. The seller is an ebay power seller, but I'm kind of hesitating as the bag is made in china (and selling for peanuts!), and it's the leather nightingale.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale in Black
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/100-BID-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-Bag-Black/170941701296
> 
> i have additional photos but i seem to have trouble attaching it to my post.



Pls follow full format from first post.


----------



## melian08

Please authenticate. Thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale in Black Leather
Item Number: 170941701296
Seller ID: bigeyescorner 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/100-BID-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-Bag-Black/170941701296

sorry, i tried attaching additional images here, but i keep getting errors. and i know it would help, too. 

(i'm not sure if these info help at all)
it says ykk on the zipper, but it's not on the "bridge" that holds the leather pull like the others, it's kind of like on the "nose" (if you can picture it)
also there's a serial number under the leather tab on the zipper compartment


----------



## randr21

melian08 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale in Black Leather
> Item Number: 170941701296
> Seller ID: bigeyescorner
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/100-BID-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-Bag-Black/170941701296
> 
> sorry, i tried attaching additional images here, but i keep getting errors. and i know it would help, too.
> 
> (i'm not sure if these info help at all)
> it says ykk on the zipper, but it's not on the "bridge" that holds the leather pull like the others, it's kind of like on the "nose" (if you can picture it)
> also there's a serial number under the leather tab on the zipper compartment



Been seeing some gales w/ made in china tags....am not aware that theyre being made there, so i wouldn't bid on this.


----------



## melian08

randr21 said:


> Been seeing some gales w/ made in china tags....am not aware that theyre being made there, so i wouldn't bid on this.



That's what I also thought. I've read somewhere in the forum though, that there are some nightingales made in china, just not the leather ones. I wonder if they're now making it from there...

Thanks!


----------



## tutut

laura_sofia said:


> Hi Tutut, I think we're checking out the same seller "bags r us" on facebook. I've been checking her items too, since she always got very good items for sale at a cheaper price and have a lot of feedback too. Good thing though I knew of the purse forum to help in authenticating items first before buying.



Her prices are just too good to be true (:


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Item name: givenchy antigona tri-color
Sorry i dont know the item code.
Here's the link on ebay. Its very cheap thats why i need to be sure first if this is authentic or just a waste of money. Any comments, opinions would really be appreciated. TIA 

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Famous-De...tDomain_211&hash=item3f1f5603ee#ht_3436wt_972


----------



## iwasborn2shop

tutut said:


> Her prices are just too good to be true (:



Aw. U mean bags from her is fake? I think i bought a burberry bag from her before..


----------



## tutut

iwasborn2shop said:


> Aw. U mean bags from her is fake? I think i bought a burberry bag from her before..



Im not really sure on authenticity cause im not an expert (: just saying her prices are really low as compared to authentic ones. Maybe you can have your bag checked on other forums.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

tutut said:


> Im not really sure on authenticity cause im not an expert (: just saying her prices are really low as compared to authentic ones. Maybe you can have your bag checked on other forums.



Will definitely do that.. I checked her feedbacks, most of her buyers bougt vs bags, longchamp, michael kors..


----------



## randr21

iwasborn2shop said:
			
		

> Item name: givenchy antigona tri-color
> Sorry i dont know the item code.
> Here's the link on ebay. Its very cheap thats why i need to be sure first if this is authentic or just a waste of money. Any comments, opinions would really be appreciated. TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Famous-Designers-Bag-AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-Tri-Colour-Medium-/271108670446?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f1f5603ee#ht_3436wt_972



Item # is located in box on right hand side of listing, above item location.

I dont know of any antigonas made in china


----------



## es0725

Hi everyone - I'm new to Givenchy but think this one looks pretty good. Can anyone tell me if it is authentic? Thanks!!

Item Name: New Givenchy Nightingale Large Marbleized Washed Crinkled Leather Bag $2.5K
Item Number: 190758838885
Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190758838885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## applecc

Hi ladies! I have never bought anything from ebay before nor owned a Givenchy bag, so I have no idea if it's authentic or not. It looks real and so pretty to me. Please give me some suggestions! Thank you. 

Item Name:Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Retail $2020
Seller ID:cairomerta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290821254165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## carmennnn

Hi, 

Could I please get help authenticating this Nightingdale bag?

Item:GIVENCHY WOMEN'S LEATHER HAND BAG 100% AUTHENTIC
Listing Number:251190484325
Seller: odim88
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25119048...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1414

All help is much appreciated!

Thankyou in advance xx


----------



## randr21

es0725 said:


> Hi everyone - I'm new to Givenchy but think this one looks pretty good. Can anyone tell me if it is authentic? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: New Givenchy Nightingale Large Marbleized Washed Crinkled Leather Bag $2.5K
> Item Number: 190758838885
> Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190758838885?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks good, but why are there 2 inner logo tags (3rd and last pic)?


----------



## randr21

applecc said:


> Hi ladies! I have never bought anything from ebay before nor owned a Givenchy bag, so I have no idea if it's authentic or not. It looks real and so pretty to me. Please give me some suggestions! Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Retail $2020
> Seller ID:cairomerta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290821254165?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



listing ended


----------



## randr21

carmennnn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I please get help authenticating this Nightingdale bag?
> 
> Item:GIVENCHY WOMEN'S LEATHER HAND BAG 100% AUTHENTIC
> Listing Number:251190484325
> Seller: odim88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/25119048...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1414
> 
> All help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thankyou in advance xx



bad fake


----------



## addictedtoshop

just got this beauty today..please kindly see

name: givenchy antigona croc embosed night blue
link: http://s1162.photobucket.com/albums/q531/mkbooth/?start=all


THANK YOUUUU


----------



## alla.miss

Hello!
Could anybody help me authenticate this G bag (I am not familiar with this model, so if anyone can name it would be great).

Givenchy black bag
seller aarsam7
item 290818963937
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290818963937?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

thanks!


----------



## randr21

addictedtoshop said:


> just got this beauty today..please kindly see
> 
> name: givenchy antigona croc embosed night blue
> link: http://s1162.photobucket.com/albums/q531/mkbooth/?start=all
> 
> 
> THANK YOUUUU



looks good, gorgey bag.


----------



## randr21

alla.miss said:


> Hello!
> Could anybody help me authenticate this G bag (I am not familiar with this model, so if anyone can name it would be great).
> 
> Givenchy black bag
> seller aarsam7
> item 290818963937
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290818963937?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> thanks!



need better closeup pics of the logo (pic 2) as well as any zipper tags.  also, ask if YKK is on the zipper base and show pics.


----------



## yes1a2b

Hi authenticators, please take a look! Let me know if I need to ask for additional pics since there aren't that many, thanks!!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Bag Purse
Listing Number: 300823695493
Seller: pulsedawg
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300823695493#ht_101wt_1122


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: GIVENCHY Medium Nightingale Crocodile Bag in Black
Listing Number: 281028921741
Seller: julies2190
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28102892174...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_137wt_1122


----------



## yes1a2b

Item: Givenchy Merlot Wine Leather X-Large Jumbo Nightingale Bag
Listing Number: 390451267037
Seller: celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39045126703...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7417wt_1122


Thanks!!!!


----------



## applecc

Hi! 
Please help me to authenticate this!
This is from the same seller from my last post. 

Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Retail $2020
          Black Caviar leather

Seller: cairomerta

Item number: 290821850387

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290821850387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you so much for helping


----------



## NYbagaddict

Not very familiar with Givenchy bags can you help me authenticate this Postino?

Item number:121030772051 

seller: sjvog
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121030772051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


thanks in advance!!!!!!!! y


----------



## bagmad73

Would be grateful if you could help authenticate this pandora for me. Really appreciate it!

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Bag Purple
Item Number: 160928570540
Seller ID: lizthebaglady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160928570540?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Questions: Is this the size small? Also is this violet in goat?
Thank you so much!


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi!

not sure if this is the place for this, but can you please authenticate this wallet?

Item Name: Givenchy Wallet - Pandora Continental - Long Orange
Item Number: 281017384653
Seller ID: pengerly 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Wal...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item416df0fecd

tia!


----------



## randr21

yes1a2b said:


> Hi authenticators, please take a look! Let me know if I need to ask for additional pics since there aren't that many, thanks!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Bag Purse
> Listing Number: 300823695493
> Seller: pulsedawg
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300823695493#ht_101wt_1122





yes1a2b said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Medium Nightingale Crocodile Bag in Black
> Listing Number: 281028921741
> Seller: julies2190
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28102892174...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_137wt_1122





yes1a2b said:


> Item: Givenchy Merlot Wine Leather X-Large Jumbo Nightingale Bag
> Listing Number: 390451267037
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39045126703...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_7417wt_1122
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!!



all 3 listings have either pics too far or not relevant for authenticating.  see my signature for the kinds of photos required.


----------



## randr21

applecc said:


> Hi!
> Please help me to authenticate this!
> This is from the same seller from my last post.
> 
> Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag Retail $2020
> Black Caviar leather
> 
> Seller: cairomerta
> 
> Item number: 290821850387
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290821850387?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you so much for helping



so far no issues, but need closeup of logo on hw and zipper tags and ykk on zipper base.


----------



## randr21

NYbagaddict said:


> Not very familiar with Givenchy bags can you help me authenticate this Postino?
> 
> Item number:121030772051
> 
> seller: sjvog
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121030772051?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!!!!!!!! y



listing over


----------



## applecc

randr21 said:


> so far no issues, but need closeup of logo on hw and zipper tags and ykk on zipper base.



thank you for helping randr21! waiting for seller to send more photos


----------



## melian08

hi, again authenticators.

i'm still looking for an affordable givenchy gale or pandora and would like to ask you to authenticate this: 

Item: Givenchy Pandora in black leather

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

melian08 said:


> hi, again authenticators.
> 
> i'm still looking for an affordable givenchy gale or pandora and would like to ask you to authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora in black leather
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 1967288
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967289
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967290
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967291
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967292
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967293
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967294
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967295
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967296



looks good


----------



## irene83

Can you please help me with this one? Thank you----

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CROC STAMPED ENVELOPE GRAY GRIS CLUTCH BAG
Item Number: 181035201349
Seller ID: eldebrang 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181035201349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## randr21

irene83 said:


> Can you please help me with this one? Thank you----
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA CROC STAMPED ENVELOPE GRAY GRIS CLUTCH BAG
> Item Number: 181035201349
> Seller ID: eldebrang
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/181035201349?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks good so far, any identifying logos/tags inside the clutch?


----------



## melian08

randr21 said:


> looks good



weee! thanks so much!


----------



## nikkisable

heya, can you please help authenticate this bag please? TIA ladies 

Item Name: Original Givenchi Nightingale Zanzi Leather Bag, MediumCLUTCH BAG
Item Number: 121032671729
Seller ID: narongsak85
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121032671729&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


----------



## randr21

nikkisable said:
			
		

> heya, can you please help authenticate this bag please? TIA ladies
> 
> Item Name: Original Givenchi Nightingale Zanzi Leather Bag, MediumCLUTCH BAG
> Item Number: 121032671729
> Seller ID: narongsak85
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121032671729&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123



2 pics rnt enough. See my signature.


----------



## olivia412

Can anyone authenticate this Rottweiler Clutch for me please?
There is a serial number inside : TE0142 but I have no clue how to figure that serial number out. 
Can anybody help?? Please!!


----------



## randr21

olivia412 said:
			
		

> Can anyone authenticate this Rottweiler Clutch for me please?
> There is a serial number inside : TE0142 but I have no clue how to figure that serial number out.
> Can anybody help?? Please!!



Serial #s dont really mean anything for Givenchy, at least no one has figured it out yet. U dont have enough pics.


----------



## bagmad73

Please authenticate this givenchy python pandora.

Item Name: Brand New Authentic GIVENCHY Small Python Pandora Messenger Bag Purse with GHW
Item Number: 140893011204
Seller ID: ghoztz-shop
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...204?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cde0bd04

Thank you!


----------



## louisvuitton101

Bought this at a thrift store for 2 dollars.. Need an opinion


----------



## randr21

bagmad73 said:
			
		

> Please authenticate this givenchy python pandora.
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Authentic GIVENCHY Small Python Pandora Messenger Bag Purse with GHW
> Item Number: 140893011204
> Seller ID: ghoztz-shop
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-GIVENCHY-Small-Python-Pandora-Messenger-Bag-Purse-with-GHW-/140893011204?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cde0bd04
> 
> Thank you!



Looks fine


----------



## randr21

louisvuitton101 said:
			
		

> Bought this at a thrift store for 2 dollars.. Need an opinion



Dont know vintage


----------



## bagmad73

randr21 said:


> Looks fine


 Thank you. Really appreciate your help here :kiss:


----------



## havetohave86

Hi lovely ladies, 

Considering buying this Givenchy Bag from a friend and wanted to make sure it was authentic first. If someone could help me it would me greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance 


























Comments: The zips don't appear to be branded Lampo or Riri. Don't know if that means anything? Also it is made in China, although some Givenchy is...correct?


----------



## randr21

havetohave86 said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> 
> Considering buying this Givenchy Bag from a friend and wanted to make sure it was authentic first. If someone could help me it would me greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance
> 
> Comments: The zips don't appear to be branded Lampo or Riri. Don't know if that means anything? Also it is made in China, although some Givenchy is...correct?



Yes, some of the bags and slgs are made in china. This bags looks good. U should try feeling the leather since its a friend. Thats always the best test for me.


----------



## havetohave86

randr21 said:
			
		

> Yes, some of the bags and slgs are made in china. This bags looks good. U should try feeling the leather since its a friend. Thats always the best test for me.



Thank you!! Your the best 
It isn't a soft buttery leather, although looking at the finish I think it was intended to be. Also I thought it was strange there wasn't any branding on the hardware including on the additional shoulder strap. The metal part which is encased by the woven leather says Givenchy in the metal but is mainly hidden by the woven leather.













Any idea what model and year it would be from?

Many many thanks


----------



## randr21

havetohave86 said:


> Thank you!! Your the best
> It isn't a soft buttery leather, although looking at the finish I think it was intended to be. Also I thought it was strange there wasn't any branding on the hardware including on the additional shoulder strap. The metal part which is encased by the woven leather says Givenchy in the metal but is mainly hidden by the woven leather.
> 
> Any idea what model and year it would be from?
> 
> Many many thanks



Sorry, since US doesn't carry these styles, im not familiar with its style name and season.

Also, if the point of having it made in china is to keep cost down, a company may not incl. more costly details like the one you mentioned.


----------



## neffy

Item Name: GIVENCHY Perfums Black Medium Shoulder Bag/Shopping Bag/Tote
Item Number:
Seller ID: just3go 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pe...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1faff220


----------



## randr21

neffy said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Perfums Black Medium Shoulder Bag/Shopping Bag/Tote
> Item Number: 271114564128
> Seller ID: just3go
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pe...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f1faff220



looks fine


----------



## neffy

randr21 said:


> looks fine



Thank you


----------



## havetohave86

randr21 said:
			
		

> Sorry, since US doesn't carry these styles, im not familiar with its style name and season.
> 
> Also, if the point of having it made in china is to keep cost down, a company may not incl. more costly details like the one you mentioned.



That's okay, thanks again for all your help! You have been fantastic


----------



## asherzoby

Item Name: Givenchy Hazel Nut Bag Medium in Sheepskin
Item Number:
Seller ID:sarahchoo
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...elnut-medium-brown-w-sg-receipt-box-tags.html

Hi all, thanks in advance! are there any other photos i would need? Also, is sheepskin durable? or are other skins better?


----------



## asherzoby

Nana33 said:


> Hi I just bought a givenchy pandora medium from reebonz.com.wonder if it comes with the authentic card because mine didn't come with the card. Would you authenticate this bag please.
> 
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com/item/givenchy-pandora-medium-bag



did you manage to get this authenticated?


----------



## mandyz

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel, $2115.00
Item Number:150961190679
Seller ID:  jeandon3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150961190679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

asherzoby said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Hazel Nut Bag Medium in Sheepskin
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:sarahchoo
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...elnut-medium-brown-w-sg-receipt-box-tags.html
> 
> Hi all, thanks in advance! are there any other photos i would need? Also, is sheepskin durable? or are other skins better?



listing over and no pics



mandyz said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel, $2115.00
> Item Number:150961190679
> Seller ID:  jeandon3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150961190679?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks in advance!



not authentic


----------



## familylove

Hi there, 
Do u only authenticate bags from ebay?
Thanks!


----------



## randr21

familylove said:


> Hi there,
> Do u only authenticate bags from ebay?
> Thanks!



No, as long as you have sufficient pics


----------



## coolgrly

hi!  please authenticate.   tia!

Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Wallet Vintage New
Item Number:  290827455198
Seller ID: normc04
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...w-/290827455198?pt=Wallet&hash=item43b6aacade


----------



## randr21

coolgrly said:


> hi!  please authenticate.   tia!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Wallet Vintage New
> Item Number:  290827455198
> Seller ID: normc04
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...w-/290827455198?pt=Wallet&hash=item43b6aacade



looks fine


----------



## coolgrly

randr21 said:


> looks fine




thank you very much!


----------



## Lana!

Hi there, I would love to purchase this clutch, but is it authentic? 

TIA 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Crocodile Clutch
Pictures: 

&#65279;&#65279;


----------



## randr21

Lana! said:


> Hi there, I would love to purchase this clutch, but is it authentic?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Crocodile Clutch
> Pictures:
> 
> &#65279;&#65279;



can i see a better, front facing closeup shot of the "givenchy" logo instead of the slightly slanted version provided?  also, i'd like a macro shot of the stitching too since the lighting isnt that good, nor are the closeups clear enough.

lastly, why isn't this croc stamped not as shiny as others? how much was it used?


----------



## christymarie340

Hi randr21! My croc Antigona arrived today; the site seems legit, but I'd love your opinion anyway

Seller: Lidia Shopping
Link: https://lidiashopping.it/index.php?...sort=designer&language=en&q=Givenchy+Antigona
Comment: thanks for your help!


----------



## randr21

christymarie340 said:


> Hi randr21! My croc Antigona arrived today; the site seems legit, but I'd love your opinion anyway
> 
> Seller: Lidia Shopping
> Link: https://lidiashopping.it/index.php?...sort=designer&language=en&q=Givenchy+Antigona
> Comment: thanks for your help!



gorgeous bag and absolutely authentic.


----------



## christymarie340

randr21 said:
			
		

> gorgeous bag and absolutely authentic.



Thanks randr21 you're the best!!


----------



## babyhug

Can you please help me with this one? Thank you so much.

Item Name: Givenchy Distressed Black Lambskin Top Handle Slouch Messenger Sling Bag NR RARE
Item Number: 350663259114
Seller ID : balearic1
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/350663259114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## alexigastel

Hope you can help me with this Antigona tricolor


----------



## angexz298

Can someone please authenticate this givenchy antigona ?! thnks !!

Item Name: 

1000% Authentic Givenchy antigona Small Ivory Satchel Handbag Purse NWT $1716

Item Number:181035603812

Seller ID: tiffytofu12 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181035603812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## acn45

Can someone look at this please:

Item Name: Givenchy 
Item Number: 230896198649
Seller ID: bains7018 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handbag-G...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c27c63f9

Pictures via the link..

Thank you


----------



## randr21

babyhug said:


> Can you please help me with this one? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Distressed Black Lambskin Top Handle Slouch Messenger Sling Bag NR RARE
> Item Number: 350663259114
> Seller ID : balearic1
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/350663259114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



pics not showing up for me other than the main one.


----------



## randr21

alexigastel said:


> Hope you can help me with this Antigona tricolor



need closeup pic of the external givenchy logo and zippers (inside and out)


----------



## randr21

angexz298 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this givenchy antigona ?! thnks !!
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> 1000% Authentic Givenchy antigona Small Ivory Satchel Handbag Purse NWT $1716
> 
> Item Number:181035603812
> 
> Seller ID: tiffytofu12
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181035603812?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



looks fine


----------



## randr21

acn45 said:


> Can someone look at this please:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy
> Item Number: 230896198649
> Seller ID: bains7018
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handbag-G...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c27c63f9
> 
> Pictures via the link..
> 
> Thank you



authentic


----------



## afolch

Hi! Could someone please authenticate this medium nightingale for me?


Item Name: Givenchy nightingale
Item Number: 150965731105
Seller ID: jeandon3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150965731105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you so very much!


----------



## bagaddict503

Please authenticate this. Also, has anybody purchased bags from rafaello recently? TIA 

http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=228219&rangeid=1127


----------



## alexigastel

Hi randr! Here are additional photos for easier authentication. Thank you!

Model: antigona tricolor
Seller: not online


----------



## randr21

afolch said:


> Hi! Could someone please authenticate this medium nightingale for me?
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy nightingale
> Item Number: 150965731105
> Seller ID: jeandon3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150965731105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much!



not authentic


----------



## randr21

bagaddict503 said:


> Please authenticate this. Also, has anybody purchased bags from rafaello recently? TIA
> 
> http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=228219&rangeid=1127



looks fine, and they certainly carry a wide variety of givenchy bags...as well as other designers.


----------



## randr21

alexigastel said:


> Hi randr! Here are additional photos for easier authentication. Thank you!
> 
> Model: antigona tricolor
> Seller: not online



looks good


----------



## afolch

randr21 said:


> not authentic



Omg thankfully I didn't buy it!  could you tell me why? Many thanks!


----------



## randr21

afolch said:


> Omg thankfully I didn't buy it!  could you tell me why? Many thanks!



not at liberty to say b/c we dont want counterfeiters to know.


----------



## red555

Is this bag authentic? Thanks 

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel, $2115.00
Item Number:150965731105
Seller ID: jeandon3
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Nig...bags&hash=item2326423f21&_uhb=1#ht_820wt_1186


----------



## randr21

red555 said:


> Is this bag authentic? Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Satchel, $2115.00
> Item Number:150965731105
> Seller ID: jeandon3
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Nig...bags&hash=item2326423f21&_uhb=1#ht_820wt_1186



do a search first, already authenticated


----------



## naomi.feenstra

Is this bag authentic??

Item name: handbag- Givenchy antigona medium grainy leather tote
Item number: 230896198649
Seller id: bains7018
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handbag-G...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c27c63f9&_uhb=1

Please let me know!! 
Thank you


----------



## randr21

naomi.feenstra said:


> Is this bag authentic??
> 
> Item name: handbag- Givenchy antigona medium grainy leather tote
> Item number: 230896198649
> Seller id: bains7018
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Handbag-G...K_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c27c63f9&_uhb=1
> 
> Please let me know!!
> Thank you



do a search, already authenticated


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hi randr21, would like to ask if there are already givenchy antigona that is made in china but authentic?


----------



## randr21

iwasborn2shop said:


> Hi randr21, would like to ask if there are already givenchy antigona that is made in china but authentic?



I havent seen any thus far, but always good to see actual pics of the bag.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

randr21 said:


> I havent seen any thus far, but always good to see actual pics of the bag.


Im looking at this page seller from facebook. Im interested with her givenchy antigona. But ive read in some of your reply that u havent seen one that is made in china. She has lots of feedbacks.

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb....74239.100000784474228&__user=100003793659359


----------



## iwasborn2shop

randr21 said:


> I havent seen any thus far, but always good to see actual pics of the bag.



https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb....74239.100000784474228&__user=100003793659359

I dont know why is the link too long. But ive been checkin this seller from facebook. Ive read some of your posts that u havent seen a antigona that is made in china. I would like to have ur confirmation re this.


----------



## randr21

iwasborn2shop said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb....74239.100000784474228&__user=100003793659359
> 
> I dont know why is the link too long. But ive been checkin this seller from facebook. Ive read some of your posts that u havent seen a antigona that is made in china. I would like to have ur confirmation re this.



i dont have facebook access, and i already stated that i havent seen any antigonas from china.


----------



## auv1218

Hi please authenticate this nightingale for me... The inside says its made in china

view=att&th=13bb60098f8ad07e&attid=...355968800144&sads=n8A-JEwhy5imsui7MQo3Jpbuw1I
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...355968796340&sads=-1GKKp5TocAioKXEF4y2fdjLWrE
https://view=att&th=13bb5fe774c89a0...355968760632&sads=kUvgP-jMJnlig_1LqM7HKj9rPNA
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...355968752297&sads=1LmCMo2sDJaQEzXoA-v_uWe2DoU
https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...355968704419&sads=Xez_MsQnVbcyVRv2W-61cVGyRKE


----------



## bagaddict503

randr21 said:


> looks fine, and they certainly carry a wide variety of givenchy bags...as well as other designers.


Thanks so much! Rafaello has been selling bags for many years now. Im just concerned that there might be authenticity issues on their website similar to Bluefly.


----------



## randr21

auv1218 said:


> Hi please authenticate this nightingale for me... The inside says its made in china
> 
> view=att&th=13bb60098f8ad07e&attid=...355968800144&sads=n8A-JEwhy5imsui7MQo3Jpbuw1I
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...355968796340&sads=-1GKKp5TocAioKXEF4y2fdjLWrE
> https://view=att&th=13bb5fe774c89a0...355968760632&sads=kUvgP-jMJnlig_1LqM7HKj9rPNA
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...355968752297&sads=1LmCMo2sDJaQEzXoA-v_uWe2DoU
> https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...355968704419&sads=Xez_MsQnVbcyVRv2W-61cVGyRKE



pls follow format from first post of this thread.  also, i get web error when i click on the links provided.


----------



## driftsmoothie

*Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale in Black*

The seller said that she got it from ****** earlier this year. Please help me to authenticate this! I really like it a lot. And this is my first time posting, I hope I am doing it correctly. Thank you so much!

Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...y-nightingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new.html

Here are the photo links:
http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-bag2.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-all1.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-all2.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-bag1.jpg


----------



## driftsmoothie

driftsmoothie said:


> *Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale in Black*
> 
> The seller said that she got it from ****** earlier this year. Please help me to authenticate this! I really like it a lot. And this is my first time posting, I hope I am doing it correctly. Thank you so much!
> 
> Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...y-nightingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new.html
> 
> Here are the photo links:
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-bag2.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-all1.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-all2.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...ghtingale-bag-medium-black-brand-new-bag1.jpg


And also, does anyone happen to know which season is this nightingale from? Thanks a lot!


----------



## randr21

driftsmoothie said:


> And also, does anyone happen to know which season is this nightingale from? Thanks a lot!



can you ask for closeup pics of the logo on the should strap hw?  refer to my signature for example of pics to request for if you're not sure.

in terms of which season, i want to say this is from a year or year and a half ago.


----------



## afolch

randr21 said:


> not at liberty to say b/c we dont want counterfeiters to know.


oh of course! how about the one below? thanks so much! 

Item name: Givenchy nightingale
Item number: 200868168379
Seller id: cookiemonster05
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-me...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ec4ad02bb

thanks again!


----------



## randr21

afolch said:


> oh of course! how about the one below? thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy nightingale
> Item number: 200868168379
> Seller id: cookiemonster05
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-me...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ec4ad02bb
> 
> thanks again!



authentic


----------



## afolch

randr21 said:


> authentic


thank you!


----------



## nadjabee

Hiii 
I'm new here 
I need your help to check authentication of this givenchy nightingale 
But i can't attach the picture 
How to attach pictures here?


----------



## nadjabee

hi can you help me authentication this givenchy nightingale

are there any givenchy nightingale made in china?


----------



## pahkopahko

Please authenticate this bag - TIA!


Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Leather Handbag Beige
Item Number:330843112717
Seller ID:elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC...717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d07c9450d


----------



## randr21

nadjabee said:


> hi can you help me authentication this givenchy nightingale
> 
> are there any givenchy nightingale made in china?



Is this 1 bag or 2 diff bags, y r some pics black and some red?  I dont know of any all leather nightingales not made in Italy.


----------



## randr21

pahkopahko said:


> Please authenticate this bag - TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Leather Handbag Beige
> Item Number:330843112717
> Seller ID:elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-LEATHER-HANDBAG-BEIGE-284-10E-5008-002-BF036740-/330843112717?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d07c9450d



Authentic


----------



## nadjabee

It's 2 nightingale. 1 in red and 1 in blue
Are they authentic?
TIA


----------



## randr21

nadjabee said:


> It's 2 nightingale. 1 in red and 1 in blue
> Are they authentic?
> TIA



Pls follow format from first post of this thread.


----------



## driftsmoothie

randr21 said:


> can you ask for closeup pics of the logo on the should strap hw?  refer to my signature for example of pics to request for if you're not sure.
> 
> in terms of which season, i want to say this is from a year or year and a half ago.


Hello here's the closeup of the logo! Thank you so much for helping us! Really appreciate it.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/o6119o/photo3_zps58801222.jpg


----------



## pahkopahko

randr21 said:


> Authentic


Appreciate the quick reply!  Glad to confirm it's authentic - thought you may need more  pix - however, does the size seem off? I think it's a medium, but dimensions listed seem wider than a medium?  Can you tell if it's calfskin or goat leather - seller doesn't say. Thank you again and Happy Holidays!


----------



## randr21

driftsmoothie said:


> Hello here's the closeup of the logo! Thank you so much for helping us! Really appreciate it.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/o6119o/photo3_zps58801222.jpg



looks good


----------



## randr21

nadjabee said:


> It's 2 nightingale. 1 in red and 1 in blue
> Are they authentic?
> TIA



also, the pics provided are way too small for me to see clearly.


----------



## randr21

pahkopahko said:


> Appreciate the quick reply!  Glad to confirm it's authentic - thought you may need more  pix - however, does the size seem off? I think it's a medium, but dimensions listed seem wider than a medium?  Can you tell if it's calfskin or goat leather - seller doesn't say. Thank you again and Happy Holidays!



It's a medium. givenchy hasnt been consistent in the sizing of their mediums, so depending on season, leather, etc.  also, you may want to consider that this bag was pretty used so the previous owners may have stretched it out a bit as well.

i don't think it's goat skin, so either calf or lamb.  i'm leaning toward calf.


----------



## pahkopahko

randr21 said:


> It's a medium. givenchy hasnt been consistent in the sizing of their mediums, so depending on season, leather, etc.  also, you may want to consider that this bag was pretty used so the previous owners may have stretched it out a bit as well.
> 
> i don't think it's goat skin, so either calf or lamb.  i'm leaning toward calf.


Amazing info & much appreciated - you're the best, TY!


----------



## afolch

Hi there! could you please take a look at the below? looks odd to me but need confirmation!  


Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale 
Item Number: 190776190919
Seller ID:blancachanel
Link: www.ebay.it/itm/190776190919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

many thanks!


----------



## pahkopahko

Hi again - is this one authentic? TIA!
***************
Item Name:New Givenchy Tricolor Lambskin Leather Camel Medium Nightingale Bag
Item Number:200868365598
Seller ID:shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...598?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4b0051e


----------



## randr21

afolch said:


> Hi there! could you please take a look at the below? looks odd to me but need confirmation!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 190776190919
> Seller ID:blancachanel
> Link: www.ebay.it/itm/190776190919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> many thanks!



Not authentic


----------



## randr21

pahkopahko said:


> Hi again - is this one authentic? TIA!
> ***************
> Item Name:New Givenchy Tricolor Lambskin Leather Camel Medium Nightingale Bag
> Item Number:200868365598
> Seller ID:shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givenchy-Tricolor-Lambskin-Leather-Camel-Medium-Nightingale-Bag-/200868365598?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec4b0051e



Authentic


----------



## TSO

Hi there

Could anyone please authenticate below Givenchy Nightingale for me, bought it from a retail shop but the sales person told me doesn't come with a dust bag. 

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Small
Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/65427388@N05/

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

TSO said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could anyone please authenticate below Givenchy Nightingale for me, bought it from a retail shop but the sales person told me doesn't come with a dust bag.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Small
> Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/65427388@N05/
> 
> Thanks!



authentic. there usually is a dust bag...beautiful color/pattern


----------



## afolch

randr21 said:


> Not authentic


Thought so! Many thanks


----------



## TSO

randr21 said:


> authentic. there usually is a dust bag...beautiful color/pattern



Thank you very much! randr21 

Can I ask you one more question? The Givenchy tag underneath inside pocket, some of them have "made in Italy" written right underneath the word Givenchy but some of them have the "made in Italy tag" some where in the bag like the one I have. It seems not very consistence, right?


----------



## randr21

TSO said:


> Thank you very much! randr21
> 
> Can I ask you one more question? The Givenchy tag underneath inside pocket, some of them have "made in Italy" written right underneath the word Givenchy but some of them have the "made in Italy tag" some where in the bag like the one I have. It seems not very consistence, right?



Correct


----------



## nadjabee

Hi randr 
Does givenchy authentic  always using YKK zip ?


----------



## nadjabee

randr21 said:


> Is this 1 bag or 2 diff bags, y r some pics black and some red?  I dont know of any all leather nightingales not made in Italy.




It's different bag, one in red and one in navy blue
And are givenchy authentic bags always use YKK zip? Because those not using YKK, it's plain zip w/out any logo


----------



## randr21

nadjabee said:


> Hi randr
> Does givenchy authentic  always using YKK zip ?



no idea, which is y i have set reqts for pics


----------



## Jeta

Hi, am interested in Pandoras..thanks for your advice in advance!

Item Name:Auth Givenchy Medium Pandora Textured Leather Gray
Item Number:221170212215
Seller ID:luluboutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/221170212215?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name:***GIVENCHY*** 100% AUTH AUBERGINE PEPE MEDIUM PANDORA BAG
Item Number:321032306790
Seller ID:bluespinach 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/321032306790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

Jeta said:


> Hi, am interested in Pandoras..thanks for your advice in advance!
> 
> Item Name:Auth Givenchy Medium Pandora Textured Leather Gray
> Item Number:221170212215
> Seller ID:luluboutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/221170212215?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name:***GIVENCHY*** 100% AUTH AUBERGINE PEPE MEDIUM PANDORA BAG
> Item Number:321032306790
> Seller ID:bluespinach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/321032306790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Both authentic


----------



## nadjabee

randr21 said:


> no idea, which is y i have set reqts for pics




here's the pic dear randr

i don't find any YKK zip in main zip
but inside zip and handle zip are YKK 

is this fake or authentic?
please help
thanks


----------



## nadjabee

hi randr,
please help authentication this givenchy pandora
it's made in china


----------



## randr21

nadjabee said:


> here's the pic dear randr
> 
> i don't find any YKK zip in main zip
> but inside zip and handle zip are YKK
> 
> is this fake or authentic?
> please help
> thanks



Both are not authentic


----------



## nadjabee

randr21 said:


> Both are not authentic


Thank you


----------



## nadjabee

nadjabee said:


> Thank you


How do you know its authentic or not?
Can you give me any clue


----------



## randr21

nadjabee said:


> How do you know its authentic or not?
> Can you give me any clue



Sorry, not at liberty.


----------



## blakeblonde

Hi Randr Can you please help me authenticate this size small Lambskin Givenchy Nightingale? Givenchy card says 10L5037010 001 100% Mouton Small Nightingale. Thank u!


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this size small Lambskin Givenchy Nightingale? Givenchy card says 10L5037010 001 100% Mouton Small Nightingale. Thank u!



Authentic


----------



## blakeblonde

Thank you very much!


----------



## toomuchheaven

dear Randr,

I came across a seller in facebook and i'm really interested in buying the Nightingale bag. can you please help in authenticating it before i buy it? thank you very much in advance. happy new year! attached are the photos.


----------



## randr21

toomuchheaven said:


> dear Randr,
> 
> I came across a seller in facebook and i'm really interested in buying the Nightingale bag. can you please help in authenticating it before i buy it? thank you very much in advance. happy new year! attached are the photos.



not authentic


----------



## toomuchheaven

thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Here you go...thank you!

Listing: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag Medium NWT Cigar Brown
Item #:  181047749235
Seller:  bee608
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Handbag-Medium-NWT-Cigar-Brown-/181047749235?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27496a73


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Here you go...thank you!
> 
> Listing: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag Medium NWT Cigar Brown
> Item #:  181047749235
> Seller:  bee608
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Handbag-Medium-NWT-Cigar-Brown-/181047749235?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a27496a73



missing a lot of the requisite pics, and only 1 of the pics provided was a closeup.  at least get the strap hw logo closeup as well as the zipper tags


----------



## blablablah

Hi there, could anyone please help authenticate this wallet for me? I got this as a Christmas present, but couldn't find this type of wallet in givenchy website. Thank you in advance!

Link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8335796227/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8336853244/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8335797465/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8336854100/


----------



## angel1982

Hi,

Could you please confirm if the following are authentic:

Item name: red givenchy medium nightingale
Item Number: 170967957406
Seller ID: ldybug33
Link: http://******/UloDlJ


Item name: purple patent givenchy medium nightingale
Item Number: 251206030245
Seller ID: jjoooo78
Link: http://******/XkpOI8


Thanking you in advance.


----------



## inverved

Hello! If someone could authenticate this medium navy Antigona, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! 

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mcma...antigona-navy-blue-100-authentic-/1010260939#


----------



## melian08

hi, authenticators!

please help me with this givenchy antigona bag. it's a pre-loved item from someone who's moving to Italy and selling some of her items. it has signs of wear, but still pretty cheap, so i'm a bit apprehensive.

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona in Ostrich Leather
Item Number: 7386782
Seller ID: rkenneth
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/7386782/Givenchy+Antigona+bag

thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

blablablah said:


> Hi there, could anyone please help authenticate this wallet for me? I got this as a Christmas present, but couldn't find this type of wallet in givenchy website. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Link:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8335796227/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8336853244/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8335797465/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/91769762@N04/8336854100/



sorry, not familiar with wallets.


----------



## randr21

angel1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please confirm if the following are authentic:
> 
> Item name: red givenchy medium nightingale
> Item Number: 170967957406
> Seller ID: ldybug33
> Link: http://******/UloDlJ
> 
> 
> Item name: purple patent givenchy medium nightingale
> Item Number: 251206030245
> Seller ID: jjoooo78
> Link: http://******/XkpOI8
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance.




second one is authentic, but the first listing has really bad pics. its either too dark or too far away or blurry.  can u ask for a clear closeup/macro pic of the givenchy logo on the strap hw?  see my signature if u need examples.


----------



## randr21

no_1_diva said:


> Hello! If someone could authenticate this medium navy Antigona, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mcma...antigona-navy-blue-100-authentic-/1010260939#



can u ask for closeup/macro pic of the inner and outer zipper tags, and zipper as well?  does it show YKK?


----------



## randr21

melian08 said:


> hi, authenticators!
> 
> please help me with this givenchy antigona bag. it's a pre-loved item from someone who's moving to Italy and selling some of her items. it has signs of wear, but still pretty cheap, so i'm a bit apprehensive.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona in Ostrich Leather
> Item Number: 7386782
> Seller ID: rkenneth
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/7386782/Givenchy+Antigona+bag
> 
> thanks in advance!



authentic and nice color/exotic combo.


----------



## JW88G

Hi there,

Can the lovely ladies here help to authenticate the following:

Listing: GIVENCHY SMALL ANTIGONA EMERALD GREEN MOCK CROCODILE CALFSKIN BAG NEW
Item #: 150971591389
Seller: s3176504 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150971591389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## melian08

randr21 said:


> authentic and nice color/exotic combo.



super thanks, randr21!


----------



## randr21

JW88G said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can the lovely ladies here help to authenticate the following:
> 
> Listing: GIVENCHY SMALL ANTIGONA EMERALD GREEN MOCK CROCODILE CALFSKIN BAG NEW
> Item #: 150971591389
> Seller: s3176504
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150971591389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



gorgeous and authentic


----------



## blakeblonde

Hi Randr21...can you help me with this one?

Listing: givenchy nightingale black pebbled leather lightly used 
Item #: 330853564185
Seller: catchinginstants
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0868bf19

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Hi Randr21...can you help me with this one?
> 
> Listing: givenchy nightingale black pebbled leather lightly used
> Item #: 330853564185
> Seller: catchinginstants
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0868bf19
> 
> Thanks!



already looking to add to your collection i see. 
i'm not sure about this one.  need better and more pics.  refer to my signature for examples of the kind of pics.


----------



## blakeblonde

Yep!  I need a new black bag, I would love to find a small Nightingale now that I am officially IN LOVE with them.  I will ask for more photos. Thanks!


----------



## JW88G

randr21 said:
			
		

> gorgeous and authentic



Thank you randr21! You're a gem.


----------



## pahkopahko

Happy new year!  Could you please help authenticate this Pandora? It's an offline seller - She claims it's authentic (for one, the handle looks "puffy"), but thought worth a shot to see if maybe it might be.....TIA!  Sorry for bad pix - but that's what she sent.


----------



## randr21

pahkopahko said:


> Happy new year!  Could you please help authenticate this Pandora? It's an offline seller - She claims it's authentic (for one, the handle looks "puffy"), but thought worth a shot to see if maybe it might be.....TIA!  Sorry for bad pix - but that's what she sent.



not enough pics, nor are they even clear or closeups.  ask for macro, clear, well lit pics of outer logo, outer zipper tag, strap zipper, strap hw, inner logo and inner zipper tag


----------



## Allure Bags

Good day! Please help me authenticate these Givenchy Nightingale ang Antigona bags.. )  thanks a lot.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller: bags r us philippines
Link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000784474228&sk=wall

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493029240737724_741595824_n.jpg&size=960,634

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...570_493029554071026_226091_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493029954070986_920667342_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...493030270737621_1552954454_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493030377404277_655654077_n.jpg&size=638,960

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493030544070927_929534977_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493030830737565_926859491_n.jpg&size=960,638


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...493031087404206_1383990378_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493031260737522_312690005_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...493031467404168_1957720984_n.jpg&size=960,638



Item: Givenchy Antigona
Seller: bags r us Philippines
Link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000784474228&sk=wall

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._506291976078117_215029427_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292196078095_1293132286_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506291802744801_1995765598_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292139411434_1457300220_n.jpg&size=638,960

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292039411444_1966904542_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._506292502744731_864213760_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1775_506292469411401_85843_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292616078053_2052182967_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506293296077985_1340027796_n.jpg&size=960,638

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._506293889411259_878464252_n.jpg&size=960,620


----------



## biancajuliano

Please authenticate this:

Item name: Givenchy Sacca Hobo
Seller: from the Philippines, no website (but guarantees authentic or your money back)
Photos: as attached


Thanks much!


----------



## biancajuliano

Hi, its me again, from the same seller - please authenticate this:

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale (small)
Seller: from the Philippines, no website (but guarantees authentic or money back)
Photos: as attached - she sent me a lot of photos, some has a white inner lining some in black. not sure which is which though coz she sent it together with the sacca hobo.


----------



## zeronohiya

Thank you in advance for your assitance. Please authenticate the following:

Listing: Brand New Givenchy Tinhan hobo medium in red
Item#: 261151520065
Seller: donma627
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261151520065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## randr21

Allure Bags said:


> Good day! Please help me authenticate these Givenchy Nightingale ang Antigona bags.. )  thanks a lot.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller: bags r us philippines
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000784474228&sk=wall
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493029240737724_741595824_n.jpg&size=960,634
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...570_493029554071026_226091_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493029954070986_920667342_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...493030270737621_1552954454_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493030377404277_655654077_n.jpg&size=638,960
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493030544070927_929534977_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493030830737565_926859491_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...493031087404206_1383990378_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._493031260737522_312690005_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...493031467404168_1957720984_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: bags r us Philippines
> Link: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000784474228&sk=wall
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._506291976078117_215029427_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292196078095_1293132286_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506291802744801_1995765598_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292139411434_1457300220_n.jpg&size=638,960
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292039411444_1966904542_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._506292502744731_864213760_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1775_506292469411401_85843_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506292616078053_2052182967_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...506293296077985_1340027796_n.jpg&size=960,638
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f..._506293889411259_878464252_n.jpg&size=960,620



i dont have facebook, please upload pics separately


----------



## randr21

biancajuliano said:


> Please authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Sacca Hobo
> Seller: from the Philippines, no website (but guarantees authentic or your money back)
> Photos: as attached
> 
> 
> Thanks much!



not enough pics, need clear, bright closeup pics of all zipper tags, hw, logos, strap details.


----------



## randr21

biancajuliano said:


> Hi, its me again, from the same seller - please authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale (small)
> Seller: from the Philippines, no website (but guarantees authentic or money back)
> Photos: as attached - she sent me a lot of photos, some has a white inner lining some in black. not sure which is which though coz she sent it together with the sacca hobo.



not comfortable with this one, does it have tags to say what leather it's made of?


----------



## randr21

zeronohiya said:


> Thank you in advance for your assitance. Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Listing: Brand New Givenchy Tinhan hobo medium in red
> Item#: 261151520065
> Seller: donma627
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261151520065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



far away and fuzzy pics arent easy to authenticate.  please ask for clear, closeup, brightly lit shots of all zipper tags, hw, logos, inner lining, serial tags, and evening stitching on the outside.  i'd also like to see the leather patch that comes with the tags in the last pic in macro.


----------



## biancajuliano

randr21 said:


> not comfortable with this one, does it have tags to say what leather it's made of?


According to the seller, material is grained goatskin leather with dimensions of 10inches in height 11.2 inches in width and 5inches in diameter. Hope this info helps.


----------



## biancajuliano

randr21 said:


> not enough pics, need clear, bright closeup pics of all zipper tags, hw, logos, strap details.






Item name: Givenchy Sacca Hobo
Seller: from the Philippines, no website (but guarantees authentic or your money back)
Photos: as attached - additional photos


----------



## randr21

biancajuliano said:


> According to the seller, material is grained goatskin leather with dimensions of 10inches in height 11.2 inches in width and 5inches in diameter. Hope this info helps.



i'm not aware of any leather gales made from china tho.


----------



## randr21

biancajuliano said:


> Item name: Givenchy Sacca Hobo
> Seller: from the Philippines, no website (but guarantees authentic or your money back)
> Photos: as attached - additional photos



these look to be the same pics of the ones you originally posted?


----------



## biancajuliano

randr21 said:


> these look to be the same pics of the ones you originally posted?



oh yeah, sorry about that. i overlooked the new email that she sent, didn't realized she sent me the same photos. will wait for her update on the new photos then get back to you


----------



## biancajuliano

hi, its me again, came across this website. could you authenticate this please:

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Zanzi Leather Black
Seller: givenchysaleonline.com
Link: http://www.givenchysaleonline.com/cheap-givenchy-bags-nightingale-zanzi-leather-black-p-15.html
Photos: as attached

TIA


----------



## biancajuliano

randr21 said:


> i'm not aware of any leather gales made from china tho.


oh i see. so you think its shady??


----------



## randr21

biancajuliano said:


> oh i see. so you think its shady??



i personally would not purchase this.


----------



## randr21

biancajuliano said:


> hi, its me again, came across this website. could you authenticate this please:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Zanzi Leather Black
> Seller: givenchysaleonline.com
> Link: http://www.givenchysaleonline.com/cheap-givenchy-bags-nightingale-zanzi-leather-black-p-15.html
> Photos: as attached
> 
> TIA



not authentic


----------



## biancajuliano

randr21 said:


> not authentic





randr21 said:


> i personally would not purchase this.




Alright, thanks for your insight.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> missing a lot of the requisite pics, and only 1 of the pics provided was a closeup.  at least get the strap hw logo closeup as well as the zipper tags




Here are the shots the seller sent me....TIA!


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Here are the shots the seller sent me....TIA!



so far, no issues, but when i asked for the hw logo, i meant this below.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> so far, no issues, but when i asked for the hw logo, i meant this below.



Yeah, I noticed the hardware didn't have that. I looked at the photos again and really stared at the reflection.  I don't think it is there.  Do you think that makes it to iffy?


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Yeah, I noticed the hardware didn't have that. I looked at the photos again and really stared at the reflection.  I don't think it is there.  Do you think that makes it to iffy?



defnitely iffy to me, but to dblcheck, ask seller if there is one, and if his pic just didnt capture it clearly.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi!   

Can you guys help me authenticate this givenchy NIGHTINGALE  

thank you so much!!! 


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.507508359283939.121205.100000743382005&type=3


----------



## randr21

siygrace11 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you guys help me authenticate this givenchy NIGHTINGALE
> 
> thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.507508359283939.121205.100000743382005&type=3



pls follow instructions from 1st post of this thread, and btw, i dont have access to facebook.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> defnitely iffy to me, but to dblcheck, ask seller if there is one, and if his pic just didnt capture it clearly.



So, I asked the seller if there anything engraved on that piece of hardware.

Seller's reply is...

"No. I own four givenchy bags and none do. Go look at an aughentic one. "


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> So, I asked the seller if there anything engraved on that piece of hardware.
> 
> Seller's reply is...
> 
> "No. I own four givenchy bags and none do. Go look at an aughentic one. "



o..k.. to verify, i'm going home after work and looking at all 10+ nightingales of mine and see if any of them don't have the logo on the hw.  maybe you can call out an APB to the rest of the forum to see if anyone's all leather nightingale does not have it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> o..k.. to verify, i'm going home after work and looking at all 10+ nightingales of mine and see if any of them don't have the logo on the hw.  maybe you can call out an APB to the rest of the forum to see if anyone's all leather nightingale does not have it.



OK, interesting...

Will ask on the forum though.


----------



## blakeblonde

My Nightingale has the logo on the hw. On both sides.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> OK, interesting...
> 
> Will ask on the forum though.



nope, all of my gales have the logo engraving on thw strap hw


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> nope, all of my gales have the logo engraving on thw strap hw



A couple of TPFrs responded have all have engraved hardware.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> A couple of TPFrs responded have all have engraved hardware.



if seller has a refund policy, you can always inspect the bag once you get it..otherwise, i'd say pass.


----------



## hrhsunshine

randr21 said:


> if seller has a refund policy, you can always inspect the bag once you get it..otherwise, i'd say pass.



This is a situation better avoided.  I appreciate all your effort


----------



## louievlover

Hi randr21,

Could you please help me authenticate? Sorry, not a lot of pics here, but I've already asked and waiting for some more pics. I'll get it up when they get back to me.
TIA!!!

Item name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TASCHE NEU
Item number: 181058728419
Seller: netaporter0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181058728419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#rpdId

Item name: Sac GIVENCHY ANTIGONA taille M NEUF
Item number: 290839510809
Seller: alquife2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290839510809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

FYI 2nd link ending in 11 hours! TIA!


----------



## siygrace11

Item Name : GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
1st Link : http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407259_507508599283915_974679537_n.jpg
2nd Link :http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/3482_507508722617236_1381763525_n.jpg
3rd Link :http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380743_507508825950559_707402992_n.jpg
4th Link :http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/598512_507508869283888_1305975255_n.jpg
5th link : http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196207_507509659283809_1107099779_n.jpg


the seller said its GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC

Can you guys check 
thanks!!! )


----------



## randr21

louievlover said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate? Sorry, not a lot of pics here, but I've already asked and waiting for some more pics. I'll get it up when they get back to me.
> TIA!!!
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TASCHE NEU
> Item number: 181058728419
> Seller: netaporter0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181058728419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#rpdId
> 
> Item name: Sac GIVENCHY ANTIGONA taille M NEUF
> Item number: 290839510809
> Seller: alquife2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290839510809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> FYI 2nd link ending in 11 hours! TIA!



cant tell based on the pics provided since they're not macro and they're just diff angles of the outside.


----------



## Zunxd

Hello! I know I shouldn't have taken such a risk as the seller only had 1 feedback score. Authenticity can't be guaranteed too since there are so little pictures (silly me!) I've purchased this 2 weeks ago and it is not marked as shipped yet. I'm getting a little worried. Does anyone here recognise this bag model or have seen it before? The seller says that he does not have the original receipts/ dustbag. I can only take pictures of it to authenticate if it ever really arrives.

Thanks!

Item name: Givenchy Messenger Bag
Item number: 330846025051
Seller: aurelien_menard
Link: http://www.ebay.com/soc/itm/330846025051


----------



## randr21

Zunxd said:


> Hello! I know I shouldn't have taken such a risk as the seller only had 1 feedback score. Authenticity can't be guaranteed too since there are so little pictures (silly me!) I've purchased this 2 weeks ago and it is not marked as shipped yet. I'm getting a little worried. Does anyone here recognise this bag model or have seen it before? The seller says that he does not have the original receipts/ dustbag. I can only take pictures of it to authenticate if it ever really arrives.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Messenger Bag
> Item number: 330846025051
> Seller: aurelien_menard
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/soc/itm/330846025051



Not familiar with this style


----------



## dirgni

Could you please help me with this one? I have never owned a Givenchy but was flirting with them for quite a while...
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BAG-BEIGE-LEATHER/100489931
Thank you so much! I truly appreciate your help...


----------



## randr21

dirgni said:


> Could you please help me with this one? I have never owned a Givenchy but was flirting with them for quite a while...
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-BAG-BEIGE-LEATHER/100489931
> Thank you so much! I truly appreciate your help...



pls follow format from 1st post of this thread.


----------



## dirgni

Sorry! I will next time....and I know there will be a next time since I really have my mind set on buying my first Givenchy Nightingale bag...
But the one I was asking before, never mind...I could compare it with some pics of the real deal and the stitching is definitely not as it should be, same for color of thread and the shoulder strap...
Thanks for being around and helping


----------



## bostonchic

I'm new to the forum and could use some help.  I've fallen in love with this Nightingale on ebay. I love the purple in patent leather.  But I could use some feedback as to whether it's legit or not.  What's making me question its authenticity is bag's original price tag of $1695, which seems low for what the seller says is a large nightingale.  She claims the bag is from several years ago when they were cheaper.  Any thoughts?

Item Name: Givenchy: New With Tags, Violet, Patent Leather Nightingale
Item Number: 130834002385
Seller ID: nyfashionismylife
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130834002385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## indi3r4

Item Name: GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA SHARKSKIN EFFECT BAG 2012 FALL WINTER MADE IN ITALY
Item Number:281051097456
Seller ID:917ruta100
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281051097456&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160

can't believe that this pop up.. so I snagged it real quick but just want to make sure before I pay. I'm asking seller to send me picture of the date code and inside leather tag as well. do I need to see pictures of anything else? TIA


----------



## randr21

bostonchic said:


> I'm new to the forum and could use some help.  I've fallen in love with this Nightingale on ebay. I love the purple in patent leather.  But I could use some feedback as to whether it's legit or not.  What's making me question its authenticity is bag's original price tag of $1695, which seems low for what the seller says is a large nightingale.  She claims the bag is from several years ago when they were cheaper.  Any thoughts?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy: New With Tags, Violet, Patent Leather Nightingale
> Item Number: 130834002385
> Seller ID: nyfashionismylife
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130834002385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



i personally wouldnt bid on it.


----------



## randr21

indi3r4 said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA SHARKSKIN EFFECT BAG 2012 FALL WINTER MADE IN ITALY
> Item Number:281051097456
> Seller ID:917ruta100
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281051097456&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:3160
> 
> can't believe that this pop up.. so I snagged it real quick but just want to make sure before I pay. I'm asking seller to send me picture of the date code and inside leather tag as well. do I need to see pictures of anything else? TIA



closeup pic of the 'givenchy' on the exterior as well as the givenchy word on the hw would be nice.


----------



## indi3r4

randr21 said:


> closeup pic of the 'givenchy' on the exterior as well as the givenchy word on the hw would be nice.



















These are some additional pictures.. I asked for the HW shot but I don't she understand which one (I asked the one by the longer strap right?). She also have Ssense tag from where she got it from.


----------



## bostonchic

randr21 said:


> i personally wouldnt bid on it.


Thanks for the feedback.  I'm taking your advice and not bidding.  I also messaged the seller about the purchase date.  She said it was purchased around 2007, and I know large nightingales were well over $1695 then.


----------



## randr21

indi3r4 said:


> These are some additional pictures.. I asked for the HW shot but I don't she understand which one (I asked the one by the longer strap right?). She also have Ssense tag from where she got it from.



nope, this is good enough.  authentic and a fabulous bag!


----------



## Jxjarmu

Authenticate this please
Item name: givenchy leather nightingale large
Item number: 23397
Seller Id: fashionphile
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Le...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae9632b91
Thank you in advance!


----------



## isun83

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Taill 100% Lamb BLACK Handbag Size NS
Item Number:321049827159 
Seller ID:wcastillo115
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...QKFM48JiEWlBz02ajdRqsMk=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I recently won this item. It's my first time buying Givenchy and would like to authenticate. THank you in advance.


----------



## indi3r4

randr21 said:


> nope, this is good enough.  authentic and a fabulous bag!



yaaaay! Thank you


----------



## pandalee

Authenticate this bag please!!!

Item Name:GIVENCHY PANDORA SMALL BLACK
Item Number:300846163454
Seller ID:simmybear888
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GIVENCHY-PAN...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item460bd425fe

It says new with tags, but I don't see any tags attached!


----------



## pandalee

Seller is a top-rated seller. Is this bag authentic or not?

Item Name:Givenchy Black Leather "Pandora" Large Messenger Bag
Item Number:400385057966
Seller ID:luxury.garage.sale
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Bla...966?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d38cf24ae

Thank you in advance !


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Authenticate this please
> Item name: givenchy leather nightingale large
> Item number: 23397
> Seller Id: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Le...185?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae9632b91
> Thank you in advance!



i dont know why, but the images aren't available for me.  I just see a bunch of red x's.  can you upload?


----------



## pandalee

I can't tell if its fake.. Please help! 


Item Name: NEW GIVENCHY BROWN CROC-STAMPED PANDORA MEDIUM BAG Model:12L5250054211
Item Number:230909956171
Seller ID: angel79-uk
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230909956171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

additional images provided to me by the seller:


----------



## Nikki85

Please authenticate this bag.

Seller Id: pierrot6680
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271138307081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## loveyourlabels

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum and need help authenticating this medium Antigona on ebay.


Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium black
Item Number: 221176138175
Seller ID: muskstix
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...bags&hash=item337f2009bf&_uhb=1#ht_922wt_1156

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb53d0b044be&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-pidBGH_zd8CtTrBsukCXX&sadet=1358334361708&sads=KIlpCEe2t_fREgMR44NN_DCKU3Ihttps://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb41bbf55e82&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw[URL="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb0a3701e741&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw"][URL="https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb8e03bbb607&attid=0.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-pidBGH_zd8CtTrBsukCXX&sadet=1358334654945&sads=mqenGVj0yq3StFiF-IHTb_NRHw8"][URL="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3faf17192e343&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw"]https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb1dffdd0fcb&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## blakeblonde

Hi Randr, can you help authenticate this one for me? Thanks!!

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Medium Bag 100%calfskin
Item Number: 181063306914
Seller ID: josellegalloway1983 ( Feedback Score Of 1 ) 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181063306914


----------



## randr21

pandalee said:


> I can't tell if its fake.. Please help!
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW GIVENCHY BROWN CROC-STAMPED PANDORA MEDIUM BAG Model:12L5250054211
> Item Number:230909956171
> Seller ID: angel79-uk
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230909956171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> additional images provided to me by the seller:



looks fine so far, but to be sure, please ask for clear closeups of the external zipper tags and the front logo.  see the pics in the post under yours, that's the kind of closeups and clarity i'd like sellers to send.


----------



## randr21

Nikki85 said:


> Please authenticate this bag.
> 
> Seller Id: pierrot6680
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271138307081?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!



authentic and a tdf everyday color if you dont want or need a black one.  decent price too with everything considered.


----------



## randr21

loveyourlabels said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need help authenticating this medium Antigona on ebay.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium black
> Item Number: 221176138175
> Seller ID: muskstix
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...bags&hash=item337f2009bf&_uhb=1#ht_922wt_1156
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb53d0b044be&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-pidBGH_zd8CtTrBsukCXX&sadet=1358334361708&sads=KIlpCEe2t_fREgMR44NN_DCKU3Ihttps://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb41bbf55e82&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw[URL="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb0a3701e741&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw"][URL="https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb8e03bbb607&attid=0.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-pidBGH_zd8CtTrBsukCXX&sadet=1358334654945&sads=mqenGVj0yq3StFiF-IHTb_NRHw8"][URL="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3faf17192e343&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw"]https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb1dffdd0fcb&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw[/URL][/URL][/URL]



cant load the second link with the pics.  pls upload the individual pics here.


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Hi Randr, can you help authenticate this one for me? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Medium Bag 100%calfskin
> Item Number: 181063306914
> Seller ID: josellegalloway1983 ( Feedback Score Of 1 )
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181063306914



no issues so far, but pls ask for clear closeup pics of the givenchy logo on the outside as well as the zipper tags inside and out.


----------



## blacksue

Hi,
Would love to get an opinion on the authenticity of this one:
ebay# 310557327123
Sold by: moretowear
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31055732...rzw=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true


----------



## Anniespace

Hi guys, I'm very new to Givenchy and have fallen in love with this bag. Could you authenticate it for me please? Thank you 

Name: Givenchy Sacca hobo purple


----------



## Jxjarmu

Authenticate this please
Item name: authentic givenchy brand new with tag original price 2250 
Item number: 271137107065
Seller name: ka777leo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271137107065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Also, can you tell if this is a medium. Seller claims to not have original receipt. Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

Anniespace said:


> Hi guys, I'm very new to Givenchy and have fallen in love with this bag. Could you authenticate it for me please? Thank you
> 
> Name: Givenchy Sacca hobo purple



authentic


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Authenticate this please
> Item name: authentic givenchy brand new with tag original price 2250
> Item number: 271137107065
> Seller name: ka777leo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271137107065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Also, can you tell if this is a medium. Seller claims to not have original receipt. Thank you in advance!



it's a med and only the closeup pic of the handle logo is helpful for me to authenticate.  pls see my signature below to ask for more pics from seller.


----------



## Jxjarmu

Sorry I am new to all of this. What signature are you referring too? Any specific photos I should ask for? Thanks RandiR21!


----------



## Jxjarmu

Never mind I figured it out. Asked seller for additional pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Anniespace

randr21 said:
			
		

> authentic



Thank you so much Randr21! Appreciate your quick response . Looks like another purchase


----------



## audroland

I requested more pics from the seller for you and I have a feeling it's fake (I asked for photos of the zip and inside label but I didn't get those in my inbox) unless it's an older version as the inside tag is different..

http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230676_10152473222755294_1077416481_n.jpg

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486097_10152473222760294_1803586523_n.jpg

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530658_10152473222965294_2064355929_n.jpg

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582264_10152473222910294_63319194_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/9509_10152473223120294_308409174_n.jpg



loveyourlabels said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and need help authenticating this medium Antigona on ebay.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium black
> Item Number: 221176138175
> Seller ID: muskstix
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...bags&hash=item337f2009bf&_uhb=1#ht_922wt_1156
> 
> https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb53d0b044be&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-pidBGH_zd8CtTrBsukCXX&sadet=1358334361708&sads=KIlpCEe2t_fREgMR44NN_DCKU3Ihttps://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb41bbf55e82&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw[URL="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb0a3701e741&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw"][URL="https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb8e03bbb607&attid=0.0&disp=inline&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P-pidBGH_zd8CtTrBsukCXX&sadet=1358334654945&sads=mqenGVj0yq3StFiF-IHTb_NRHw8"][URL="https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3faf17192e343&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw"]https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=eb89205749&view=att&th=13c3fb1dffdd0fcb&attid=0.1&disp=thd&zw[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Manolos21

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Brown 
Seller ID: pierrot6680
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-BA...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f211a3c09

Thank you!


----------



## Jxjarmu

Does this help at all?


----------



## randr21

blacksue said:


> Hi,
> Would love to get an opinion on the authenticity of this one:
> ebay# 310557327123
> Sold by: moretowear
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/31055732...rzw=&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true



not familiar with this style, but no red flags.


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Brown
> Seller ID: pierrot6680
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-BA...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f211a3c09
> 
> Thank you!



do a search first, already authenticated


----------



## randr21

audroland said:


> I requested more pics from the seller for you and I have a feeling it's fake (I asked for photos of the zip and inside label but I didn't get those in my inbox) unless it's an older version as the inside tag is different..
> 
> http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230676_10152473222755294_1077416481_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486097_10152473222760294_1803586523_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/530658_10152473222965294_2064355929_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/582264_10152473222910294_63319194_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/9509_10152473223120294_308409174_n.jpg



pics are not clear or closeup enough so i'm naturally suspicious..and listing is over.


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Does this help at all?



pic is too small for accurately ascertain, and not enough of the quality of pics as i formerly mentioned


----------



## dirgni

I like this one a lot, but have no clue about how to tell it's real or fake. I also wonder about the patent leather part? To me the leather does not look like patent...Please could you help me on this one? I really could see this as my first Givenchy...
Givenchy Nightingale
Ebay Item number
330859948839
Seller: Bruins1980
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330859948839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## randr21

dirgni said:


> I like this one a lot, but have no clue about how to tell it's real or fake. I also wonder about the patent leather part? To me the leather does not look like patent...Please could you help me on this one? I really could see this as my first Givenchy...
> Givenchy Nightingale
> Ebay Item number
> 330859948839
> Seller: Bruins1980
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330859948839?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thank you so much for your help!!!!



Not patent at all and authentic


----------



## Manolos21

randr21 said:


> do a search first, already authenticated



Sorry about that - my fault. Found your previous post where you already authenticated the bag! Thank you - I purchased it, and am looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> Sorry about that - my fault. Found your previous post where you already authenticated the bag! Thank you - I purchased it, and am looking forward to receiving it!



Good for you. Would love to see this beauty in a reveal, such a lovely versatile dark brown. I was watching the listing myself!


----------



## blacksue

randr21 said:


> not familiar with this style, but no red flags.



Thank you - I'm assuming you mean that you believe it is Authentic?

Really appreciate the speedy reply!!


----------



## Jxjarmu

Here are a few more pictures. Hope this helps. Thank you.


----------



## Jxjarmu

Shoot only one showed up. Here is another.


----------



## AksInLvoe

Hi there,

Pls. authenticate this wallet I won. I haven't paid for it yet. Thanks in advance 

Item Name: NEW AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY PANDORA ZIP WALLET CLUTCH BLUE $635
Item Number: 251213658492
Seller ID: donma627
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...5eiONj3c80EzfYJWkmiEo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Remarks: The one I check on barneys website does not have the two studs before and after the Givenchy name.


----------



## randr21

blacksue said:


> Thank you - I'm assuming you mean that you believe it is Authentic?
> 
> Really appreciate the speedy reply!!



i can't say for sure, b/c i dont know this style, and as such, i can only assume.  the best test is to examine the leather, the details, quality control, etc. in real life.


----------



## youyesyou

Hi, I'd appreciate some help in authenticating this item:

Item Name: Givenchy Croc Stamped Small Antigona

I've attached some pictures that the seller sent to my phone.

Thanks!


----------



## blakeblonde

randr21 said:


> no issues so far, but pls ask for clear closeup pics of the givenchy logo on the outside as well as the zipper tags inside and out.



Hope these are what is needed to authenticate.


----------



## randr21

youyesyou said:


> Hi, I'd appreciate some help in authenticating this item:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Croc Stamped Small Antigona
> 
> I've attached some pictures that the seller sent to my phone.
> 
> Thanks!



authentic, but is it me or does that leather patch look to be a totally diff color than the bag?


----------



## randr21

blakeblonde said:


> Hope these are what is needed to authenticate.



looks good


----------



## Fleurtygirty

Hi There, 
Can anyone give there thoughts on authenticity on this bag? 
I am highly suspicous it is not real.
I look forward to your thoughts
Thank you  

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310557327123&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:AU:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=310557327123


----------



## stepz

hi dear authenticator! please let me know what you think of this. TIA 

Item Name: nightingale brown
Item Number: 130833936479
Seller ID: bagsanity
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130833936479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

Fleurtygirty said:


> Hi There,
> Can anyone give there thoughts on authenticity on this bag?
> I am highly suspicous it is not real.
> I look forward to your thoughts
> Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310557327123&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:AU:1123
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=310557327123



Pls follow format of 1st post


----------



## randr21

stepz said:


> hi dear authenticator! please let me know what you think of this. TIA
> 
> Item Name: nightingale brown
> Item Number: 130833936479
> Seller ID: bagsanity
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130833936479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Pls ask for closeups of the hw logo on strap, as well as better macro pics.  See my signature for examples


----------



## samiamtoo

alindamay said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me if this vintage Givenchy bag is authentic?


----------



## mellow_chick

Hi,


Can you please help me authenticate? I purchased this from Bruna Rosso an Italian store.

Thanks!


----------



## HanAus

Help me *authenticate* my *Givenchy* *Antigona*

Hello, this is my first post on Purse Forum and was wondering if somebody could authenticate my Givenchy bag as I purchased it second hand and want to be 100% certain I'm carrying an authentic bag.  Any feedback would be great! X
 Ps. I'm just learning about posting photos so ill supply a link with more soon


----------



## randr21

samiamtoo said:


> alindamay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> Could you tell me if this vintage Givenchy bag is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not familiar with this style
Click to expand...


----------



## randr21

mellow_chick said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate? I purchased this from Bruna Rosso an Italian store.
> 
> Thanks!



looks good


----------



## randr21

HanAus said:


> Help me *authenticate* my *Givenchy* *Antigona*
> 
> Hello, this is my first post on Purse Forum and was wondering if somebody could authenticate my Givenchy bag as I purchased it second hand and want to be 100% certain I'm carrying an authentic bag.  Any feedback would be great! X
> Ps. I'm just learning about posting photos so ill supply a link with more soon



not authentic


----------



## HanAus

randr21 said:


> not authentic


Thank you for letting me know  I will be in contact with the seller. Could you please also let me know what the differences are as I need to point this out to them. Thank you so so much! I had my suspicions and I guess I was right


----------



## randr21

HanAus said:


> Thank you for letting me know  I will be in contact with the seller. Could you please also let me know what the differences are as I need to point this out to them. Thank you so so much! I had my suspicions and I guess I was right



sorry, no details on how to authenticate.  i just am not aware of an antigona in patent.


----------



## Elle1231

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona
Link (if available):http://s1116.beta.photobucket.com/user/Elle12121/library/antigona 
Please authenticate this bag all photos in folder (can't upload at the moment )

Thank you


----------



## Elle1231

Elle1231 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona
> Link (if available):http://s1116.beta.photobucket.com/user/Elle12121/library/antigona
> Please authenticate this bag all photos in folder (can't upload at the moment )
> 
> Thank you



Sorry forgot to say the leather at the back is bubbling due to miss use


----------



## randr21

Elle1231 said:


> Sorry forgot to say the leather at the back is bubbling due to miss use



can I see the "Givenchy" logo on the outside of the bag in a better clearer, very close up pic (no angling down or up, just straight).


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi, 

I know its maybe not the best place to ask, but - do you know any online stores that sell the anitgona bag in europe? It needs to be in europe to avoid customs.

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know its maybe not the best place to ask, but - do you know any online stores that sell the anitgona bag in europe? It needs to be in europe to avoid customs.
> 
> Thanks!



there's a stickie for reputable sellers and lots of them are based out of europe, e.g. lindestore, luisaviaroma, etc.


----------



## Cherryfashion

randr21 said:


> there's a stickie for reputable sellers and lots of them are based out of europe, e.g. lindestore, luisaviaroma, etc.



Yes, I know of some of them.. I´m sure its me, but I can´t seem to find that much when I google it 

And Europe is a huge place for fashion


----------



## Elle1231

randr21 said:


> can I see the "Givenchy" logo on the outside of the bag in a better clearer, very close up pic (no angling down or up, just straight).



Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona
Link (if available):http://s1116.beta.photobucket.com/user/Elle12121/library/antigona
Please authenticate this bag all photos in folder (can't upload at the moment ) 

I have uploaded photos as requested.

Thanks Sooo MUCH


----------



## Jxjarmu

Authenticate this please
Item name : givenchy nightingale
Item number: 200883609707
Seller I'd: hollywoodstylist24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec598a06b
I have requested additional pics but seems too good to be true. Thank you!


----------



## randr21

Elle1231 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona
> Link (if available):http://s1116.beta.photobucket.com/user/Elle12121/library/antigona
> Please authenticate this bag all photos in folder (can't upload at the moment )
> 
> I have uploaded photos as requested.
> 
> Thanks Sooo MUCH



looks good


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Authenticate this please
> Item name : givenchy nightingale
> Item number: 200883609707
> Seller I'd: hollywoodstylist24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...707?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec598a06b
> I have requested additional pics but seems too good to be true. Thank you!



dont bother, not authentic


----------



## Jxjarmu

Thanks randr21. I may just pull the plug and buy one at Barneys!


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Thanks randr21. I may just pull the plug and buy one at Barneys!



chk to see if theres a purple card event coming up so at least u get some gift cards outta them.


----------



## audroland

Hi Randr21

I just noticed that in the pic the inside tag for the bag Elle posted looks like this
http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums...06-B56D-4D497F5D57AA-603-00000107BFE25259.jpg

All of the Antigonas I see in store have the following inner label:

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...gona-authentication-card-image-2885241376.png

Can you confirm if it's still authentic and which is real? Was there an earlier release of the bag with a different inner label? Thanks

http://s1116.beta.photobucket.com/u...7AA-603-00000107BFE25259.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12



randr21 said:


> looks good


----------



## victoria212

can someone please authenticate for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## randr21

audroland said:


> Hi Randr21
> 
> I just noticed that in the pic the inside tag for the bag Elle posted looks like this
> http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums...06-B56D-4D497F5D57AA-603-00000107BFE25259.jpg
> 
> All of the Antigonas I see in store have the following inner label:
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...gona-authentication-card-image-2885241376.png
> 
> Can you confirm if it's still authentic and which is real? Was there an earlier release of the bag with a different inner label? Thanks
> 
> http://s1116.beta.photobucket.com/u...7AA-603-00000107BFE25259.jpg.html?sort=3&o=12



yes, theres old vs new versions of inner labels for givenchy bags.


----------



## havetohave86

Hi lovely ladies, 
Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Bag. It would me greatly appreciated!

Item Name: *GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BAG*100%ORIGINAL*XL*RICCARDO TISCI*CROCO*MUST HAVE*BLOGGER*
Item Number: 111004142354
Seller ID: lucky255
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...hen&hash=item19d85ccb12&_uhb=1#ht_5105wt_1190

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## Sugar Cane

deleted post, item has already been authenticated! sorry


----------



## Liivar

Hi,
could you kindly authenticate this possible second hand purchase? It is Antigona medium in grainy leather. I'm pretty sure it's authentic, however, want to be 100% sure. Please let me know if I've missed some photos. Thank you very much!!
http://s1066.beta.photobucket.com/user/Liivar/library/Antigona


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Randr21

Can you kindly authenticate this bag? Thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy Black Nylon Handbag
Item Number:170977555818 
Seller ID:siennaaldridge  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170977555818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

Liivar said:


> Hi,
> could you kindly authenticate this possible second hand purchase? It is Antigona medium in grainy leather. I'm pretty sure it's authentic, however, want to be 100% sure. Please let me know if I've missed some photos. Thank you very much!!
> http://s1066.beta.photobucket.com/user/Liivar/library/Antigona



authentic


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Randr21
> 
> Can you kindly authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Nylon Handbag
> Item Number:170977555818
> Seller ID:siennaaldridge
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170977555818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



pls ask for clearer close up pics of the zipper tags, zipper hw (both internal and external) and the 'made in' tag.


----------



## BagLover79

randr21 said:


> pls ask for clearer close up pics of the zipper tags, zipper hw (both internal and external) and the 'made in' tag.



Ok. Thank you. Ill probably have to pass on this because the seller is hard to get a hold of.


----------



## Manolos21

randr21 said:


> Good for you. Would love to see this beauty in a reveal, such a lovely versatile dark brown. I was watching the listing myself!



I've received this bag, and thought I'd take my own pictures and get it authenticated again - just in case.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DTTV

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Nightingale
Link (if available): I took the pictures myself in the consignment shop
then attach any photos

Hello! I would like to thank you for your time in advance. I have found a Nightingale at a fancy consignment store and would like to have an experts opinion before I purchase it. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## DTTV

Continued picture! Sorry!


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> I've received this bag, and thought I'd take my own pictures and get it authenticated again - just in case.  Thanks in advance!



looks good.  are you pleased with the bag?


----------



## randr21

DTTV said:


> Continued picture! Sorry!



since the patent is reflective, some key pics are not clear, so pls provide updated ones of the stamped logo on the handles, the engraved logo on the shoulder strap hw and the inside 'givenchy' label outside the zipper pocket.  for more details on quality of pics, refer to my signature below for nightingales since you'll be able to take the pics yourself.


----------



## Manolos21

randr21 said:


> looks good.  are you pleased with the bag?



I have to say, I am completely, 1000% in love with the bag! It's been a long time since I have been so enamored with a bag.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## randr21

Manolos21 said:


> I have to say, I am completely, 1000% in love with the bag! It's been a long time since I have been so enamored with a bag.  Thanks for your help!



Glad it went to a tpfer, enjoy your gorgeous bag.


----------



## N2K

Hi Randr21 & Lovely People,

I'm new to Givenchy and looking at this lovely Pandora from a Consignment store in Seattle. I was concerned that it doesn't have the normal hardware logo on the top between the two zippers. Is this an older style or not authentic?

Any help is greatly appreciated! What a fabulous site!!

Item Name (if you know it): Pandora (medium?)
 Link (if available): Ragamoffyns
Photos below

Thanks so much!
N2K


----------



## randr21

N2K said:


> Hi Randr21 & Lovely People,
> 
> I'm new to Givenchy and looking at this lovely Pandora from a Consignment store in Seattle. I was concerned that it doesn't have the normal hardware logo on the top between the two zippers. Is this an older style or not authentic?
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated! What a fabulous site!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Pandora (medium?)
> Link (if available): Ragamoffyns
> Photos below
> 
> Thanks so much!
> N2K



welcome, this is an older version of the pandora and you've found a lovely authentic one.


----------



## victoria212

Can someone authentic page 236 blue antigona??????


----------



## stepz

Hi randr21! please authenticate. TIA 

Item name : givenchy nightingale
Item number: 261159933528
Seller:  msshaunieoneal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261159933528?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## N2K

randr21 said:


> welcome, this is an older version of the pandora and you've found a lovely authentic one.



Thank you so much for your help, Randr!! and for the welcome ! What a great site and way to share. I'm looking forward to contributing. Thanks again!!


----------



## DTTV

Thank you for such a quick response. I went back to the consignment shop yesterday and took my camera instead of using my cellphone camera (they thought I was weird lol) and hoped to get better pictures. It was hard to get one of the Givenchy stamp in the interior but I tried. Thank you for your time again.




randr21 said:


> since the patent is reflective, some key pics are not clear, so pls provide updated ones of the stamped logo on the handles, the engraved logo on the shoulder strap hw and the inside 'givenchy' label outside the zipper pocket.  for more details on quality of pics, refer to my signature below for nightingales since you'll be able to take the pics yourself.


----------



## randr21

stepz said:


> Hi randr21! please authenticate. TIA
> 
> Item name : givenchy nightingale
> Item number: 261159933528
> Seller:  msshaunieoneal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261159933528?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



looks good


----------



## randr21

DTTV said:


> Thank you for such a quick response. I went back to the consignment shop yesterday and took my camera instead of using my cellphone camera (they thought I was weird lol) and hoped to get better pictures. It was hard to get one of the Givenchy stamp in the interior but I tried. Thank you for your time again.



authentic


----------



## BagLover79

Hi Randr21. Can you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
Item Name: Givenchy 
Item Number:261162195377 
Seller ID:entrenousonline 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-GIVENCH..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce7ad9b1#viTabs_0


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Randr21. Can you kindly authenticate this bag for me? Thanks!
> Item Name: Givenchy
> Item Number:261162195377
> Seller ID:entrenousonline
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-GIVENCH..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce7ad9b1#viTabs_0



need close up pic of the 'givenchy' logo in the outside front as well as zipper tags both in and out.


----------



## BagLover79

randr21 said:


> need close up pic of the 'givenchy' logo in the outside front as well as zipper tags both in and out.



Hi Randr21. How are these?


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Hi Randr21. How are these?



Only the last pic is helpful, but it's authentic


----------



## BagLover79

randr21 said:


> Only the last pic is helpful, but it's authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi beautiful people! 
Could you please help me authenticate this one?

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona (brown)

I´m a bit unsure about this one. Its my first Givenchy. I´m not a 100% sure if its the correct leather, and the small leather pice that came along with the tag really set me off.

Thanks so much!


----------



## randr21

Cherryfashion said:


> Hi beautiful people!
> Could you please help me authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona (brown)
> 
> I´m a bit unsure about this one. Its my first Givenchy. I´m not a 100% sure if its the correct leather, and the small leather pice that came along with the tag really set me off.
> 
> Thanks so much!



it's so authentic that it's not funny.  what a classic warm brown!  if the price is right, snap it up already.


----------



## Cherryfashion

randr21 said:


> it's so authentic that it's not funny.  what a classic warm brown!  if the price is right, snap it up already.



The price was very good. Thansk so much for you quick reply! 
Weeee.. I´m so happy 

Thanks!


----------



## Martsina

Hello!
Is that antigona original?
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Sac-GIVENCHY...09?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item43b8348ae9

Thank you ))


----------



## randr21

Martsina said:


> Hello!
> Is that antigona original?
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Sac-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-taille-M-NEUF-/290853260009?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item43b8348ae9
> 
> Thank you ))



Pls follow format from 1st post of this thread


----------



## London 411

I am a newbie to Givenchy (I'm all over this forum trying to find my forever bag), my husband will kill me if he finds out I am looking at buying this bag....but here it goes...please authenticate....

*Name:*1.9K Givenchy 2-Tone Brown Leather Trims Suede Medium Nightingale Satchel NWT
*Number:*  281045411790
*Seller:*  Clarsanna
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-9K-Givenc...790?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416f9ca7ce

Thank you so much!!


----------



## randr21

London 411 said:


> I am a newbie to Givenchy (I'm all over this forum trying to find my forever bag), my husband will kill me if he finds out I am looking at buying this bag....but here it goes...please authenticate....
> 
> Name:1.9K Givenchy 2-Tone Brown Leather Trims Suede Medium Nightingale Satchel NWT
> Number:  281045411790
> Seller:  Clarsanna
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-9K-Givenchy-2-Tone-Brown-Leather-Trims-Suede-Medium-Nightingale-Satchel-NWT-/281045411790?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416f9ca7ce
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Authentic, but a word of caution on suede as an everyday bag, unless u dont mind, then enjoy!


----------



## stepz

randr21 said:


> looks good



thanks randr21


----------



## kate xp

Name: Givenchy nightingale shopper 
I purchase this bag already. Please let me know if it is authentic. I can still return the bag. I have never seen this color before with the red inside.

Thank you so much!! =)


----------



## randr21

kate xp said:


> Name: Givenchy nightingale shopper
> I purchase this bag already. Please let me know if it is authentic. I can still return the bag. I have never seen this color before with the red inside.



Looks fine


----------



## b.Jane

Please help authentic this givenchy handbag ASAP. TIA!

I've already bought it

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium black serial num EF0099
Item Number:290852096609
Seller ID: dimplezz88
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851340775?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l266


----------



## London 411

randr21 said:


> Authentic, but a word of caution on suede as an everyday bag, unless u dont mind, then enjoy!



Oh thank you! Ha, ha....I like to live life on the edge.....


----------



## duquesa7

Hello - I received this bag as a present, but I'm not sure if it's authentic.  Apologies for the poor quality photos, I took them on my iphone.  Please let me know if you need any other pics and TIA!


----------



## b.Jane

b.jane said:
			
		

> please help authentic this givenchy handbag asap. Tia!
> 
> I've already bought it
> 
> item name: Givenchy antigona medium black serial num ef0099
> item number:290852096609
> seller id: Dimplezz88
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851340775?sspagename=strk:meboffx:vri&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l266


 

Here are more pictures


----------



## talullahh

Could someone please help me with this vintage bag? is it authentic? i really wanna buy it


----------



## randr21

b.Jane said:


> Please help authentic this givenchy handbag ASAP. TIA!
> 
> I've already bought it
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium black serial num EF0099
> Item Number:290852096609
> Seller ID: dimplezz88
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290851340775?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l266
> 
> View attachment 2043048
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043045
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043046
> 
> 
> View attachment 2043047



Highly do not recommend buying first then authenticating, esp in this case since it doesn't look authentic


----------



## randr21

duquesa7 said:


> Hello - I received this bag as a present, but I'm not sure if it's authentic.  Apologies for the poor quality photos, I took them on my iphone.  Please let me know if you need any other pics and TIA!



looks fine, but can u see if the zipper has YKK on the side and raccourci on the back?


----------



## randr21

talullahh said:


> Could someone please help me with this vintage bag? is it authentic? i really wanna buy it



not enough pics, see my signature for more info


----------



## talullahh

randr21 said:


> not enough pics, see my signature for more info


Thanks! I asked the seller for better pics


----------



## duquesa7

randr21 said:


> looks fine, but can u see if the zipper has YKK on the side and raccourci on the back?



Thanks so much for your reply.  Unfortunately, there's no YKK on any of the zippers and the large zipper says "raccagni" on the back.  This is the main reason I'm concerned - I haven't owned a Givenchy before, but from reading other posts in this thread it seems like a YKK zipper is standard.


----------



## b.Jane

randr21 said:
			
		

> Highly do not recommend buying first then authenticating, esp in this case since it doesn't look authentic



Okay, thank goodness! I committed to buy but haven't paid..


----------



## randr21

duquesa7 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply.  Unfortunately, there's no YKK on any of the zippers and the large zipper says "raccagni" on the back.  This is the main reason I'm concerned - I haven't owned a Givenchy before, but from reading other posts in this thread it seems like a YKK zipper is standard.



raccagni is actually correct, my bad.  the fact that it doesnt have YKK is kinda odd, but truthfully, everything else looks good from the pics.  i wonder if certain runs didnt use the ykk.  do u know what year this bag is from?  2013 perhaps?

to confirm, you looked for the YKK on the actually metal zipper head right?


----------



## marissa27

Hi,

I need your help authenticating this bag. I can't find it anywhere online even though the saleswoman said it was Spring 2013 collection. Thanks! 

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona Small
Link (if available): -


----------



## duquesa7

randr21 said:


> raccagni is actually correct, my bad.  the fact that it doesnt have YKK is kinda odd, but truthfully, everything else looks good from the pics.  i wonder if certain runs didnt use the ykk.  do u know what year this bag is from?  2013 perhaps?
> 
> to confirm, you looked for the YKK on the actually metal zipper head right?



Yes, I checked the zipper heads.  I took a few additional close-ups of each side of the zipper and the back of the zipper.  I confess I have no idea what season the bag is - it was a Christmas present and I believe it was bought in December.  What do you think?


----------



## randr21

marissa27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your help authenticating this bag. I can't find it anywhere online even though the saleswoman said it was Spring 2013 collection. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona Small
> Link (if available): -



not enough pics.  pls see my signature for quality and types of pics required. if you bought it froma salesperson, then y dont u need authenticating?


----------



## randr21

duquesa7 said:


> Yes, I checked the zipper heads.  I took a few additional close-ups of each side of the zipper and the back of the zipper.  I confess I have no idea what season the bag is - it was a Christmas present and I believe it was bought in December.  What do you think?



i really do think this is authentic.  since you have it in your hands, does it (and the leather patch) feel and smell like real leather?  i will have to verify if the newer antigonas don't have YKK anymore.  btw, was this purchased inside the US?


----------



## addicted2jakey

Hi! It's my first givenchy bag to buy. Would love to hear from you if this is not fake. 

Thank u!

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy Antigona M
Link (if available):
then attach any photos 

Thank u!


----------



## addicted2jakey

hi! this will be my first time to buy a Givenchy bag and from this seller. 
Wouold love to know if this antigona is not a fake. Pls help me! 

Thank u!


----------



## dirgni

Thank tou so much for your help last time. Unfortunately I did not manage to get the bag....
Yesterday I found this one:
Ebay Givenchy Nightingale
Item number 121055929612
Style	 Totes & Shoppers
Colour	 Black
Material	 Patent Leather
Seller: nikkihockyourfrocks 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121055929612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
I like the look...is it genuine? 
Thank you so much again.
You're the best!!!!


----------



## randr21

addicted2jakey said:


> hi! this will be my first time to buy a Givenchy bag and from this seller.
> Wouold love to know if this antigona is not a fake. Pls help me!
> 
> Thank u!



Not authentic


----------



## randr21

dirgni said:


> Thank tou so much for your help last time. Unfortunately I did not manage to get the bag....
> Yesterday I found this one:
> Ebay Givenchy Nightingale
> Item number 121055929612
> Style	 Totes & Shoppers
> Colour	 Black
> Material	 Patent Leather
> Seller: nikkihockyourfrocks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121055929612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> I like the look...is it genuine?
> Thank you so much again.
> You're the best!!!!



Looks good


----------



## LVjudy

was able to find my HGG from a private seller.  please ease my mind & let me know if its authentic or not.  

Medium Black Croc Antigona


----------



## LVjudy

also the bag as well as the patch feel & smell like actual leather.  No YKK on zipper but it is stamped w/ RACCAGNI.  hard to get a good photo but hope this is okay.  I really appreciate your assistance


----------



## randr21

LVjudy said:


> also the bag as well as the patch feel & smell like actual leather.  No YKK on zipper but it is stamped w/ RACCAGNI.  hard to get a good photo but hope this is okay.  I really appreciate your assistance



can i see very clear close up shots of the zipper tags (inner and outer) with the zipper track length-wise as well as a closeup of the front handle bases where the givenchy word is emblazoned on the outside

also, in the 1st shot, is it just the lighting that showcasing the bottom left of the bag as wrinkly or warped?


----------



## dirgni

randr21 said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much! You're the best!!! 
I bought it! Yeah!!!!! Can't wait to get my hands on this yummy leather...


----------



## LVjudy

randr21 said:


> can i see very clear close up shots of the zipper tags (inner and outer) with the zipper track length-wise as well as a closeup of the front handle bases where the givenchy word is emblazoned on the outside
> 
> also, in the 1st shot, is it just the lighting that showcasing the bottom left of the bag as wrinkly or warped?



the 1st pic is a combo of lighting & a poor iphone photo.  here are the requested pics.  i have no idea why they appear sideways when i uploaded them, bc they look fine on when i view the files.  my apologies & i hope you can still make a determination if its authentic or not randr21


----------



## randr21

LVjudy said:


> the 1st pic is a combo of lighting & a poor iphone photo.  here are the requested pics.  i have no idea why they appear sideways when i uploaded them, bc they look fine on when i view the files.  my apologies & i hope you can still make a determination if its authentic or not randr21



the lighting isnt optimal, but it looks good.


----------



## LVjudy

randr21 said:


> the lighting isnt optimal, but it looks good.



 really appreciate your help & now I can enjoy my new bag, yay!!!


----------



## peppamint

Item name: Givenchy Sacca
Item number: 261163758146
Seller: cuttie00911
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce92b242

Thank you so much!


----------



## randr21

peppamint said:


> Item name: Givenchy Sacca
> Item number: 261163758146
> Seller: cuttie00911
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cce92b242
> 
> Thank you so much!



looks fine


----------



## elp

Item name: Givenchy Antigona

http://www.elp.it/givenchy/1.jpg
http://www.elp.it/givenchy/2.jpg
http://www.elp.it/givenchy/3.jpg
http://www.elp.it/givenchy/4.jpg
http://www.elp.it/givenchy/5.jpg
http://www.elp.it/givenchy/6.jpg

Thank you very much for your help!

Sorry, I am trying to upload the images but it seems like I'm doing something wrong


----------



## randr21

elp said:


> Item name: Givenchy Antigona
> 
> http://www.elp.it/givenchy/1.jpg
> http://www.elp.it/givenchy/2.jpg
> http://www.elp.it/givenchy/3.jpg
> http://www.elp.it/givenchy/4.jpg
> http://www.elp.it/givenchy/5.jpg
> http://www.elp.it/givenchy/6.jpg
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Sorry, I am trying to upload the images but it seems like I'm doing something wrong



the same pic comes up for all 6 links above, but regardless, it's not authentic


----------



## FaytTheGreat

Hey I don't know where else to go and I know it's a forum for purses but would you guys be able to authenticate a sweater for me? I'm curious if this sweater was real or not. It looks real and the seller was really polite and answered all my questions but I just want to make sure. 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=170962374584&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=00468840809

I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong place. If you guys can't help me could you possibly guide me to where I could get help.

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

FaytTheGreat said:


> Hey I don't know where else to go and I know it's a forum for purses but would you guys be able to authenticate a sweater for me? I'm curious if this sweater was real or not. It looks real and the seller was really polite and answered all my questions but I just want to make sure.
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=170962374584&index=1&nav=WATCHING&nid=00468840809
> 
> I'm sorry if I'm in the wrong place. If you guys can't help me could you possibly guide me to where I could get help.
> 
> Thank you!



pls follow 1st post format.


----------



## siygrace11

Item Name: GIVENCHY Black Nylon 'Nightingale' Medium Studded Top Handle Bag
Seller: penny010199 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GIVENCHY-Bla...tDomain_211&hash=item3cce85918e#ht_730wt_1074

is it authentic? 

thank you!! )


----------



## Martsina

Hello! Could you authenticate this bag?
Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 251219784595
Seller ID:obscureorange
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/251219784595?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Thank you very much


----------



## randr21

siygrace11 said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Black Nylon 'Nightingale' Medium Studded Top Handle Bag
> Seller: penny010199
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GIVENCHY-Black-Nylon-Nightingale-Medium-Studded-Top-Handle-Bag-/261162897806?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cce85918e#ht_730wt_1074
> 
> is it authentic?
> 
> thank you!! )



Not enough pics, see my signature below for reference


----------



## randr21

Martsina said:


> Hello! Could you authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 251219784595
> Seller ID:obscureorange
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/251219784595?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> Thank you very much



Not authentic


----------



## ayumi88

hey can someone please help me if this bag is authentic ?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b848b9d1


----------



## randr21

ayumi88 said:


> hey can someone please help me if this bag is authentic ?http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Black-Preowned-/290854582737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b848b9d1



Follow 1st post format


----------



## ayumi88

Hey can you please check if this is authentic
Ebay Givenchy antigona
item290854582737
Style:	 Totes & Shoppers
Size:	 Medium	
Material:	 Leather
Colour	 Black
Country : italy
Material:Leather
Seller: dimplezz88 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b848b9d1
is it genuine? 
Thank you


----------



## ayumi88

and the serial tag is  serial #EF0099 tag

Condition:	
Pre-owned: An item that has been used or worn previously. See the seller&#8217;s listing for full details and description of any imperfections.


----------



## randr21

ayumi88 said:


> Hey can you please check if this is authentic
> Ebay Givenchy antigona
> item290854582737
> Style:	 Totes & Shoppers
> Size:	 Medium
> Material:	 Leather
> Colour	 Black
> Country : italy
> Material:Leather
> Seller: dimplezz88
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...737?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43b848b9d1
> is it genuine?
> Thank you



already authenticated, pls do a search


----------



## afonua11

Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Vinly & Leather Quilted Medium Nightingale Bag
Item Number: Not sure where this is found on the posting.
Seller ID: shopaholic_927
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321063851083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi could I get opinions on this bag......the seller seems lovely .....Thanks

Givenchy Antigona tri colour small
Seller: lolasun001
Item No: 121058564288

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-GIVE...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c2fa718c0


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this purse? Thanks.

Item:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM BLACK LEATHER LOGO SUPER SOFT SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG
Seller: kouturepapillon 
Item number: 271151151930
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271151151930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_879wt_1139

Thanks again.


----------



## Jxjarmu

Could you please authenticate this?
Black lambskin Zanzi givenchy medium nightingale
Item # 170986095067
Seller- ldybug33
Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-BL...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf90c1db

Thank you so much!


----------



## madewithpassion

Hello, Can you please authenticate this handbag please.

Item: Givenchy medium Pandora 
Seller: fatfatyan
Serial number: fatfatyan
Item number: 170986103026
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cf90e0f2

Thank you so much


----------



## hymn0817

Item Name: Givenchy antigona handbag
Item Number: unknown
Seller ID: Krikor0
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150991385090?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Hi i just won the auction for this bag on ebay! Is this authentic? The made in "" was covered and i asked the seller if it was made in italy and use she said yes but i am just unsure right now.


----------



## mf19

hymn0817 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy antigona handbag
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: Krikor0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150991385090?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Hi i just won the auction for this bag on ebay! Is this authentic? The made in "" was covered and i asked the seller if it was made in italy and use she said yes but i am just unsure right now.



Could you also ID this bag please randr - I've never seen this style before.


----------



## TSquared2

Hi ladies,

I am interested in purchasing a Givenchy Nightingale. Could you please help me in authenticating this one?

Item Name: GIVENCHY Brown Leather Distressed Nightingale Mini Handbag
Item Number: 380571511139
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380571511139?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Just wanted to clarify this is the small size right?
And would anyone know what type of leather this is?

Thank you


----------



## elp

Could you authenticate this bag please?

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium
Item Number: 290858471106
Seller ID: alquife2012
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290858471106&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Thank you very much


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Vinly & Leather Quilted Medium Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: Not sure where this is found on the posting.
> Seller ID: shopaholic_927
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321063851083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




item number is 321063851083.  found on the upper right hand corner of the specifics box (condition, brand, material, color, etc.)

listing over, but it's authentic


----------



## randr21

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi could I get opinions on this bag......the seller seems lovely .....Thanks
> 
> Givenchy Antigona tri colour small
> Seller: lolasun001
> Item No: 121058564288
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-GIVE...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c2fa718c0



f*ing fantastic pics, and absolutely authentic.  covetable size at a great price.


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this purse? Thanks.
> 
> Item:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM BLACK LEATHER LOGO SUPER SOFT SHOULDER BAG HANDBAG
> Seller: kouturepapillon
> Item number: 271151151930
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271151151930?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_879wt_1139
> 
> Thanks again.



love all these clear closeup pics...yes, this is authentic.  very reasonable starting price too.


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Could you please authenticate this?
> Black lambskin Zanzi givenchy medium nightingale
> Item # 170986095067
> Seller- ldybug33
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-BL...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf90c1db
> 
> Thank you so much!



not authentic


----------



## randr21

madewithpassion said:


> Hello, Can you please authenticate this handbag please.
> 
> Item: Givenchy medium Pandora
> Seller: fatfatyan
> Serial number: fatfatyan
> Item number: 170986103026
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...26?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item27cf90e0f2
> 
> Thank you so much



authentic and adorable


----------



## randr21

hymn0817 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy antigona handbag
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: Krikor0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/150991385090?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Hi i just won the auction for this bag on ebay! Is this authentic? The made in "" was covered and i asked the seller if it was made in italy and use she said yes but i am just unsure right now.



highly do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...but it looks authentic based on the clearer pics.  i would like to see inner and outer zipper tags to be absolutely sure.


----------



## randr21

mf19 said:


> Could you also ID this bag please randr - I've never seen this style before.



antigona zippered tote


----------



## randr21

TSquared2 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am interested in purchasing a Givenchy Nightingale. Could you please help me in authenticating this one?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Brown Leather Distressed Nightingale Mini Handbag
> Item Number: 380571511139
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/380571511139?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Just wanted to clarify this is the small size right?
> And would anyone know what type of leather this is?
> 
> Thank you



looks like a medium to me and i'd like to see more pics of the zipper tags on both the outside and the inside.


----------



## randr21

elp said:


> Could you authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona medium
> Item Number: 290858471106
> Seller ID: alquife2012
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290858471106&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> Thank you very much



need more pics, see my signature


----------



## designerdiva40

randr21 said:


> f*ing fantastic pics, and absolutely authentic.  covetable size at a great price.



Is it a good one do you think, I wasn't sure about the yellow


----------



## randr21

designerdiva40 said:


> Is it a good one do you think, I wasn't sure about the yellow



i think it's a great bag, but it's more important what the buyer thinks.


----------



## designerdiva40

randr21 said:


> i think it's a great bag, but it's more important what the buyer thinks.



Thanks


----------



## hymn0817

its sold out in most stores but i found a site that has it I'm not sure if that is the correct id number but ill link it here!


http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10162187.aspx


----------



## hymn0817

randr21 said:


> antigona zippered tote


its sold out in most stores but i found a site that has it! I'm not sure if thats the correct id number

http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10162187.aspx


----------



## BabieFat

randr21 said:


> love all these clear closeup pics...yes, this is authentic.  very reasonable starting price too.


Hi, thank you for your time. But I am worried about the white marks on the purse. Not sure if it is permanent or removable. Please advise! Thanks.


----------



## randr21

hymn0817 said:


> its sold out in most stores but i found a site that has it! I'm not sure if thats the correct id number
> 
> http://shop.tessabit.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-antigona-tote-item-10162187.aspx



i dont go by serial #, if that's what u mean by ID #.  i havent met anyone who knows how to decipher the serial #.


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> Hi, thank you for your time. But I am worried about the white marks on the purse. Not sure if it is permanent or removable. Please advise! Thanks.



this thread is for authenticating, pls ask your question in the main forum.


----------



## TSquared2

randr21 said:


> looks like a medium to me and i'd like to see more pics of the zipper tags on both the outside and the inside.



Thanks for the info. I think I'd prefer a small nightingale but was confused with the listing saying mini handbag, but referring to the size as large.


----------



## camilleeeem

Hi can you authenticate this bag, please?
name: Givenchy combo flap bag
id: france918
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bag-/170984520186?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf78b9fa


----------



## randr21

camilleeeem said:


> Hi can you authenticate this bag, please?
> name: Givenchy combo flap bag
> id: france918
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bag-/170984520186?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf78b9fa



Cant see the givenchy word clearly. Also, r there any logos or zippers inside?


----------



## camilleeeem

randr21 said:


> Cant see the givenchy word clearly. Also, r there any logos or zippers inside?


Hi! Thank you for responding!! I have a (hopefully clearer) picture of the word "givenchy". I will add more pictures, but hope this can add some insight. Thanks 

http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag146/camry918/Givenchy/IMG_5028_zpsef5e29cf.jpg


----------



## Julierose

randr21 said:


> not authentic



Randr21 can you PLEASE tell me why you think this listing is not authentic? What about this bag looks fake to you? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170986095067&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## hymn0817

randr21 said:


> i dont go by serial #, if that's what u mean by ID #.  i havent met anyone who knows how to decipher the serial #.


Maybe this is it?
#319814001


----------



## blakeblonde

She can't tell you to protect the authentication thread and not let counterfeiters know when she is looking for.  It looks off to me too, not sure why but I would stay away from it. There are 2 other gorgeous black Nightingales on Ebay right now. Good Luck! 



Julierose said:


> Randr21 can you PLEASE tell me why you think this listing is not authentic? What about this bag looks fake to you?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170986095067&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Julierose

Jxjarmu said:


> Could you please authenticate this?
> Black lambskin Zanzi givenchy medium nightingale
> Item # 170986095067
> Seller- ldybug33
> Link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-BL...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cf90c1db
> 
> Thank you so much!




I want everyone on this forum to know that this is MY LISTING, and I purchased this bag in BARNEYS, NYC!  Randr21 has deemed my listing not authentic without giving a reason why. Privately, I was told the photos looked off, and it could be the light, angle, ect. (I use a high resolution DSLR camera, so, maybe that is why? Maybe I should not have used flash? who knows?) Whatever the reason, to say I am upset is an understatement. My feedback on ebay, and my reputation on TPF speaks for itself. I do not buy, or sell fakes, and I do NOT lie. My bag is authentic, yet, because it was deemed "not authentic"on TPF, I have had 5 bid retractions already, and numerous messages from people telling me my bag is fake because it was deemed fake on TPF. Look, I know you ladies authenticate bags for free, and it's SO NICE of you to take time to do this, but you are not always right. You are not experts, and do not work for Givenchy. I have seen TPF get it wrong many times. I have seen FAKE bags deemed as authentic in the Celine forum to my shock! So, in closing, I want to state this bag is authentic, and was purchased in Barneys NYC. I have photos of myself on my instagram purchasing this bag in Barneys, and modeling it with the sales associates! My feedback on ebay should be proof enough. I wanted to write this for anyone who was thinking of bidding on my auction. It's unfair that was deemed "not authentic"unjustly, and is since costing me money. Thank you.


----------



## Julierose

blakeblonde said:


> She can't tell you to protect the authentication thread and not let counterfeiters know when she is looking for.  It looks off to me too, not sure why but I would stay away from it. There are 2 other gorgeous black Nightingales on Ebay right now. Good Luck!



Unbelievable, I purchased this bag at Barneys for over $2000. Are you telling me they sell fakes? See my post above.....I am so upset right now, you have no idea. It's not fair to say a listing is not authentic, without giving a reason.


----------



## AksInLvoe

Please help authenticate this bag.
Thank you in advance for your time.

Item Name:
Givenchy Pandora Lipstick Red Shoulder Bag Crossbody Messenger Bag Medium NEW
Item Number: 110999457040
Seller ID:fashion-boutique777
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8154d10

Thanks again.


----------



## BagLover79

Hi ladies,

I have purchased an Antigona from Amazon and hoping that you can authenticate it for me.  It doesn't really look authentic to me, but just want to confirm before I send it back. Luckily they have a 30 days money back guarantee.  Thanks

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona
Seller ID:Amazon
Link: Disabled because item was purchased.


----------



## marthac0530

Hi.  I am new to Givenchy and would just like to ask a couple of questions:

1. For Nightingales, are there authentic bags whose tags are entirely stitched, then there would be a separate tag that says made in italy and the serial number?  What I've seen so far in person are bags that have the Givenchy Made in Italy in front then at the back, it shows the serial number.  Would this have something to do with the year the bag was manufactured?

2. Are the nylon nightingale bags made in China?  Saw one online and the tag says, Givenchy in front, then made in China with the serial number at the back.

Hope someone can answer my questions

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

AksInLvoe said:


> Please help authenticate this bag.
> Thank you in advance for your time.
> 
> Item Name:
> Givenchy Pandora Lipstick Red Shoulder Bag Crossbody Messenger Bag Medium NEW
> Item Number: 110999457040
> Seller ID:fashion-boutique777
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...040?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d8154d10
> 
> Thanks again.




authentic and a gorgeous red


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have purchased an Antigona from Amazon and hoping that you can authenticate it for me.  It doesn't really look authentic to me, but just want to confirm before I send it back. Luckily they have a 30 days money back guarantee.  Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona
> Seller ID:Amazon
> Link: Disabled because item was purchased.



You are right, it's not authentic.


----------



## randr21

marthac0530 said:


> Hi.  I am new to Givenchy and would just like to ask a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. For Nightingales, are there authentic bags whose tags are entirely stitched, then there would be a separate tag that says made in italy and the serial number?  What I've seen so far in person are bags that have the Givenchy Made in Italy in front then at the back, it shows the serial number.  Would this have something to do with the year the bag was manufactured?
> 
> 2. Are the nylon nightingale bags made in China?  Saw one online and the tag says, Givenchy in front, then made in China with the serial number at the back.
> 
> Hope someone can answer my questions
> 
> Thanks!



hi, this thread is for authenticating only. if you have questions, you can post it separately in the main forum.


----------



## BagLover79

randr21 said:


> You are right, it's not authentic.



Thank you! It's all packed up and ready to go. Thanks again!


----------



## AksInLvoe

randr21 said:


> authentic and a gorgeous red


Thanks so much for the quick response


----------



## gingerwong

Hi

Please authenticate this nightingale.  Thanks

Item Name:100% AUTH GIVENCHY MAXI BROWN GOLD NIGHTINGALE SHOULDER BAG TOTE
 Item Number:130845567823
 Seller ID:bagsanity
 Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-AUTH-GIV...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7700eb4f

Thanks


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hi
> 
> Please authenticate this nightingale.  Thanks
> 
> Item Name:100% AUTH GIVENCHY MAXI BROWN GOLD NIGHTINGALE SHOULDER BAG TOTE
> Item Number:130845567823
> Seller ID:bagsanity
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-AUTH-GIVENCHY-MAXI-BROWN-GOLD-NIGHTINGALE-SHOULDER-BAG-TOTE-/130845567823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7700eb4f
> 
> Thanks



Authenticated already, pls search


----------



## BabieFat

Can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thank you.

Item:BRAND NEW Authentic Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale Smooth Lambskin Bag
Seller: seenonthestars
Item Number: 230924098164
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230924098164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Tingeling

randr21 said:


> need more pics, see my signature



Hi, I've gotten more pictures regarding this bag. Could you please have a look?

Thank's 


Seller: alquife2012
Item Number:290858471106
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290858471106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thank you.
> 
> Item:BRAND NEW Authentic Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale Smooth Lambskin Bag
> Seller: seenonthestars
> Item Number: 230924098164
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/230924098164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic


----------



## randr21

Tingeling said:


> Hi, I've gotten more pictures regarding this bag. Could you please have a look?
> 
> Thank's
> 
> Seller: alquife2012
> Item Number:290858471106
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/290858471106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



So far so good, any zipper tag pics?  Also ask seller if there's any worfs/letters on the actual zipper hardware


----------



## Tingeling

randr21 said:


> So far so good, any zipper tag pics?  Also ask seller if there's any worfs/letters on the actual zipper hardware



Ok, I'll ask for more pictures, thank you


----------



## nygarcia1105

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium
Who took the pictures: me
Comment: please authenticate


----------



## nygarcia1105




----------



## Tingeling

randr21 said:


> So far so good, any zipper tag pics?  Also ask seller if there's any worfs/letters on the actual zipper hardware



Here we go, the seller said it's no writing on the zipper.


----------



## randr21

Tingeling said:


> Here we go, the seller said it's no writing on the zipper.



check out post 3592 of this thread.  refer to the pic where the word raccagni in imprinted on back of zipper.  can seller check for that?


----------



## Tingeling

randr21 said:


> check out post 3592 of this thread.  refer to the pic where the word raccagni in imprinted on back of zipper.  can seller check for that?



Hi again, thank you, the seller will send me the picture tomorrow


----------



## HandbagLover7

Please help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much.

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Red Medium 100% Lambskin Tote Bag NEW
Item Number: 190782785012
Seller ID: fififabulous
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190782785012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

Comments: I won this bag on eBay, it has a return policy of 14 days after I receive it . Thank you!


----------



## chajoo

Hello,

Can anyone authenticate this nightingale studded bag?

Thank you so much!


----------



## gingerwong

Hi 
Can someone authenticate these nightingales.  Two of them. Please
Item:GORGEOUS AUTHENTIC BLACK LAMBSKIN GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE $2020.00 PERFECT
Item#:170986924139
Seller:ldybug33
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GORGEOUS-AUT..._Handbags&hash=item27cf9d686b#ht_14400wt_1137


Second authentication please:
Item:100% AUTH GIVENCHY MAXI BROWN GOLD NIGHTINGALE SHOULDER BAG TOTE
Item #130845567823
Seller:bagsanity
Link :http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-AUTH-GIV...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7700eb4f#ht_2026wt_689

Thanks


----------



## Tingeling

randr21 said:


> check out post 3592 of this thread.  refer to the pic where the word raccagni in imprinted on back of zipper.  can seller check for that?



Hi again, yes the seller sent me this picture, a little blurry but the writing is there


----------



## chajoo

chajoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this nightingale studded bag?
> 
> Thank you so much!



I'm uploading more detail pics.
It's said YKK on zipper.


----------



## chajoo

.


----------



## Kuechengirl

Hi, what do you think of this one?

Its quite nice workmanship, also there is "RACCAGNI" shown on backside of big zipper.
Small one zipper inside is YKK.
Everything is looking nice, BUT there is no Givenchy flap piece of leather where is too find any serial number on backside...also no "made in italy".

tks
S


----------



## Jaann6

HI
Item Name: Wallet
Item Number: 3018001139
Seller ID: stefciak12
Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-portfel-oryginal-i3018001139.html
Thanks.


----------



## randr21

HandbagLover7 said:


> Please help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Red Medium 100% Lambskin Tote Bag NEW
> Item Number: 190782785012
> Seller ID: fififabulous
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190782785012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Comments: I won this bag on eBay, it has a return policy of 14 days after I receive it . Thank you!



i do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...looks ok, but when you get it, take another picture of the stamped logo on the handle, straight on, not angled like the one in the listing ok?  also, touch and smell the leather to make sure it's soft yet supple.


----------



## randr21

chajoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone authenticate this nightingale studded bag?
> 
> Thank you so much!



looks good, but pls follow 1st post format in the future.


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hi
> Can someone authenticate these nightingales.  Two of them. Please
> Item:GORGEOUS AUTHENTIC BLACK LAMBSKIN GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE $2020.00 PERFECT
> Item#:170986924139
> Seller:ldybug33
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/GORGEOUS-AUT..._Handbags&hash=item27cf9d686b#ht_14400wt_1137
> 
> 
> Second authentication please:
> Item:100% AUTH GIVENCHY MAXI BROWN GOLD NIGHTINGALE SHOULDER BAG TOTE
> Item #130845567823
> Seller:bagsanity
> Link :http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-AUTH-GIV...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7700eb4f#ht_2026wt_689
> 
> Thanks



pls do a search on both of these in this thread first.


----------



## randr21

Tingeling said:


> Hi again, yes the seller sent me this picture, a little blurry but the writing is there



looks good


----------



## randr21

Kuechengirl said:


> Hi, what do you think of this one?
> 
> Its quite nice workmanship, also there is "RACCAGNI" shown on backside of big zipper.
> Small one zipper inside is YKK.
> Everything is looking nice, BUT there is no Givenchy flap piece of leather where is too find any serial number on backside...also no "made in italy".
> 
> tks
> S



in the future pls follow 1st post format.  do u have possession of this bag and are these your pictures?  where did you get it from?


----------



## randr21

Jaann6 said:


> HI
> Item Name: Wallet
> Item Number: 3018001139
> Seller ID: stefciak12
> Link: http://allegro.pl/givenchy-portfel-oryginal-i3018001139.html
> Thanks.



not familiar with wallets, but i dont see any red flags


----------



## Tingeling

randr21 said:


> looks good



Thank you soo much for all your help!!! Iii I am so excited, my first Givenchy


----------



## gingerwong

Julierose said:


> Unbelievable, I purchased this bag at Barneys for over $2000. Are you telling me they sell fakes? See my post above.....I am so upset right now, you have no idea. It's not fair to say a listing is not authentic, without giving a reason.


Hi
I was looking at this item on eBay.  Do you happen to have a receipt as proof?


----------



## gingerwong

randr21 said:


> Authenticated already, pls search


Thanks randr21.  Sorry. I should of done a search first...same peeps looking at eBay like me. Your awesome.


----------



## gingerwong

randr21 said:


> pls do a search on both of these in this thread first.


Hi randr21

I searched thread for my first authentication from seller ldbuy I see the response that it is not authentic however, for my second request on the maxi nightingale from seller bag sanity, all I see is that you need more pics and authenticated already.  Maybe I am out of it but does that mean it is authentic or you cannot determine its authenticity due to lack of pics.  Please advise before I bid please and thank you.


----------



## HandbagLover7

HandbagLover7 said:


> Please help me authenticate this handbag. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Red Medium 100% Lambskin Tote Bag NEW
> Item Number: 190782785012
> Seller ID: fififabulous
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190782785012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> Comments: I won this bag on eBay, it has a return policy of 14 days after I receive it . Thank you!


Please HELP!
All my posts seem to be skipped 
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Julierose

gingerwong said:


> Hi
> I was looking at this item on eBay.  Do you happen to have a receipt as proof?



xxxxxxx  She deemed my bag as not authentic, but I found my Barneys receipt this morning. I paid over $2000 for it, and my photos and ebay feedback should speak for itself. My bag is 1 million percent authentic. BTW, you should have the moderators on this thread take another look at my auction. She said I needed clearer photos, so I relisted with much better photos taken with my DSLR. Anyone who looks at my auction and thinks my bag is fake should not be authenticating bags anywhere. Good luck and happy bidding


----------



## lalaland!!!

randr21 said:


> i do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...looks ok, but when you get it, take another picture of the stamped logo on the handle, straight on, not angled like the one in the listing ok?  also, touch and smell the leather to make sure it's soft yet supple.



I am the seller on that bag. I'm just confused really, why can't you just say the bag is authentic instead of, "looks ok"!!? How can a Givenchy bag get any more authentic than that? My pictures are clear precise and just perfect from every conceivable angle and hardware. You have enough to be able to say with certainty and don't need to make a buyer so nervous. FYI, It was purchased from Givenchy inside Barney's. Really, planting seeds of doubt in the poor buyers' mind who did buy an authentic bag is not a good service provided here.  
xxxx I've been recommended to sell authentic items on this website several times. 
I normally do not show receipts to anyone but if the buyer is uncomfortable due to this authentication tread please write to me directly on ebay and I will send her a copy of the purchase receipt with pleasure!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julierose

off topic.


----------



## HandbagLover7

randr21 said:


> i do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...looks ok, but when you get it, take another picture of the stamped logo on the handle, straight on, not angled like the one in the listing ok?  also, touch and smell the leather to make sure it's soft yet supple.


Thank you so much for responding to my post. I agree I must authenticate before buying. I'm new at this. Regarding the bag, it feels really great. I took a photo of the handle stamp on each side. Thanks again!


----------



## randr21

lalaland!!! said:


> I am the seller on that bag. I'm just confused really, why can't you just say the bag is authentic instead of, "looks ok"!!? How can a Givenchy bag get any more authentic than that? My pictures are clear precise and just perfect from every conceivable angle and hardware. You have enough to be able to say with certainty and don't need to make a buyer so nervous. FYI, It was purchased from Givenchy inside Barney's. Really, planting seeds of doubt in the poor buyers' mind who did buy an authentic bag is not a good service provided here.
> I just recently changed my name from Rootala to fififabulous. I've been recommended to sell authentic items on this website several times.
> I normally do not show receipts to anyone but if the buyer is uncomfortable due to this authentication tread please write to me directly on ebay and I will send her a copy of the purchase receipt with pleasure!!!
> fififabulous, previously known as rootala



Listen, look thru all my replies & if i dont have a prob, they r either "looks good," "looks ok," "looks fine" or "authentic", which r all synonymous. I dont like using same phrase all the time cuz it gets repetitive, is that ok? Y do i even have to defend myself? pls dont claim that "its confusing" until u do ur research first on this thread

& even if i were to ask buyer to take more pics, y not? Im giving my opinion when asked, for their safety. Its my opinion, freedom of speech. If they didnt care about risking their $, then they wouldnt have posted their question on this thread. Great idea on educated buyers. go ahead, lets see how far it gets.  Id be more than happy to authenticate less. 

What is up with all these aggressive Sellers? Its enough for me to throw up my hands and leave this for others to deal with. Maybe thats y no one else does this xcept me for givenchy.  Unbelievable.


----------



## Kuechengirl

randr21 said:


> in the future pls follow 1st post format.  do u have possession of this bag and are these your pictures?  where did you get it from?



 Hi randr21,

i'm sorry, of course.

Item: Givenchy leather bag antigona
Listing Number: ?
Seller: store
Link: n/a
Comments:
A friend of mine bought it for his girlfriend in a store (not flagship one) in Florence/Italy, mid of last year.
He paid more than 1000 USD for it.
We took these pictures to show here in this forum.


----------



## Tingeling

For the record I have been a member for a few years now, and have never seen a fake bag been stated as authentic on this forum.
An honest seller would be proud to offer more pictures return policies and so on, why would they not? Are they not selling bags to earn money? In fact they will recieve a lot more bids on their bags thank's to this forum. This is a win win both for buyers and for honest sellers.

So please let's just thank our authentifiers for using their time to help both buyers and sellers!


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hi randr21
> 
> I searched thread for my first authentication from seller ldbuy I see the response that it is not authentic however, for my second request on the maxi nightingale from seller bag sanity, all I see is that you need more pics and authenticated already.  Maybe I am out of it but does that mean it is authentic or you cannot determine its authenticity due to lack of pics.  Please advise before I bid please and thank you.



for the second request, the listing is over.  did you win it?


----------



## randr21

HandbagLover7 said:


> Please HELP!
> All my posts seem to be skipped
> Am I doing something wrong?



i replied, refer to post 3686.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Here's the deal, this thread is clearly _opinion only_.  Sellers who's items are questioned are allowed to briefly defend their item, providing proof of authenticity.  But there should never be any arguments or confrontations here.  This is not a paid service, no one here is hired by tPF or trained, etc. . .  it's opinion only.  

We don't want arguments because then the intention of the thread is ruined.  People who are asking for help get ignored and we go for pages of off topic bickering
Again, if your item is deemed not authentic, just defend it respectfully.
I think we all have the same goal here, keeping fakes off the market.


----------



## randr21

HandbagLover7 said:


> Thank you so much for responding to my post. I agree I must authenticate before buying. I'm new at this. Regarding the bag, it feels really great. I took a photo of the handle stamp on each side. Thanks again!



hi, thanks for providing the pics, but the handle stamped logo i'm referring to are the leather handles on the bag.  see my signature below for post 2766, and look at the 4th pic.  if either you can corroborate by looking at your bag or you can take a closeup pic like that one and upload it to here, totally up to you.


----------



## gingerwong

randr21 said:


> for the second request, the listing is over.  did you win it?



Hi
Know I did not bid for it as I wanted to ensure authenticity.  There are so many good knock offs and I don't wanna be the sucker stuck with it.  I have to return a miu miu already that's on it's way...due to it being fake. Thanks for your help.  I will just keep my eyes open for another one.


----------



## gingerwong

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here's the deal, this thread is clearly _opinion only_.  Sellers who's items are questioned are allowed to briefly defend their item, providing proof of authenticity.  But there should never be any arguments or confrontations here.  This is not a paid service, no one here is hired by tPF or trained, etc. . .  it's opinion only.
> 
> We don't want arguments because then the intention of the thread is ruined.  People who are asking for help get ignored and we go for pages of off topic bickering
> Again, if your item is deemed not authentic, just defend it respectfully.
> I think we all have the same goal here, keeping fakes off the market.


Yes I agree, glad for this service as I am not always good for catching fakes.  Also, pics are only good to determine authenticity because the seller may use other photos or pics from another listing/website.  It is probably best to authenticate after your purchase as well.


----------



## Julierose

_xxxxx_ For the record, my bag was deemed fake, when I purchased it at Barneys, and I have my Barneys receipt. When I messaged the authenticator about it, she was rude. _xxxxxx off topic/drama_ I wish people would stop taking what gets posted in this forum as the word of God.....they are only OPINIONS, and opinions can be wrong. And for the record, I DID PROVIDE more photos, and I provided my receipt, I have no problem with that, as most honest sellers do not.


----------



## Julierose

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here's the deal, this thread is clearly _opinion only_.  Sellers who's items are questioned are allowed to briefly defend their item, providing proof of authenticity.  But there should never be any arguments or confrontations here.  This is not a paid service, no one here is hired by tPF or trained, etc. . .  it's opinion only.
> 
> We don't want arguments because then the intention of the thread is ruined.  People who are asking for help get ignored and we go for pages of off topic bickering
> Again, if your item is deemed not authentic, just defend it respectfully.
> I think we all have the same goal here, keeping fakes off the market.



SWANKY I love you, I am not sure if you remember me!  I totally agree with you. I am only upset because, honestly, my bag was deemed fake, when I have the Barneys receipt for it, and on top of that, I was treated rudely when I tried to confront the authenticator about it.  These are only OPINIONS, and they can be wrong, I just wish people would realize that. xoxo


----------



## randr21

Kuechengirl said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> i'm sorry, of course.
> 
> Item: Givenchy leather bag antigona
> Listing Number: ?
> Seller: store
> Link: n/a
> Comments:
> A friend of mine bought it for his girlfriend in a store (not flagship one) in Florence/Italy, mid of last year.
> He paid more than 1000 USD for it.
> We took these pictures to show here in this forum.



Great, since u have the bag, refer to my signature below and take closer up pics. The ones u provided r clear, but not closeup macro enough.


----------



## HandbagLover7

randr21 said:


> hi, thanks for providing the pics, but the handle stamped logo i'm referring to are the leather handles on the bag.  see my signature below for post 2766, and look at the 4th pic.  if either you can corroborate by looking at your bag or you can take a closeup pic like that one and upload it to here, totally up to you.


Thank you very much for your continued help, despite the previous outcome. I didn't mean to start anything confrontational with my post. 
Here's the handle stamp photo.
Thanks again!


----------



## randr21

HandbagLover7 said:


> Thank you very much for your continued help, despite the previous outcome. I didn't mean to start anything confrontational with my post.
> Here's the handle stamp photo.
> Thanks again!



No worries, looks ok, enjoy.


----------



## Kuechengirl

randr21 said:


> Great, since u have the bag, refer to my signature below and take closer up pics. The ones u provided r clear, but not closeup macro enough.



Hi randr21, i'd be glad to...


----------



## randr21

Kuechengirl said:


> Hi randr21, i'd be glad to...



Looks good


----------



## Kuechengirl

randr21 said:


> Looks good


tks

Nice evening from Germany
S


----------



## gingerwong

Hi randr21,

Please authenticate this pandora please.  Thanks
Item:GIVENCHY Pandora Handbag In Ecru Ivory W/ Removable Shoulder Strap 100% Leather

Item number:170986360313
Seller:sample.row
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170986360313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1502wt_922


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Please authenticate this pandora please.  Thanks
> Item:GIVENCHY Pandora Handbag In Ecru Ivory W/ Removable Shoulder Strap 100% Leather
> 
> Item number:170986360313
> Seller:sample.row
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170986360313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1502wt_922



Difficult case here.  I've never seen this style of texture before, but the pics aren't giving me any red flags either.  Can seller provide details as in where and what year was this purchased?  Also, is there a money back guarantee if it's not authentic?  If so, you can definitely feel and smell the quality of genuine Givenchy leather.


----------



## gingerwong

randr21 said:


> Difficult case here.  I've never seen this style of texture before, but the pics aren't giving me any red flags either.  Can seller provide details as in where and what year was this purchased?  Also, is there a money back guarantee if it's not authentic?  If so, you can definitely feel and smell the quality of genuine Givenchy leather.



Hi randr21,
Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I will ask the seller for more info.  I have not seen a pandora with that texture either.  The seller never mentions authentic in listing, but I assumed it was.  I would rather be safe, even if they have a 14 day refund policy.  Too much of a hassle for a return and packaging.


----------



## bag braggart

Hi.  Will someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!

Item Name: Givenchy Green Pandora
Item Number: 251067728326
Seller ID: riches_from_my_closet
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251067728326&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## randr21

bag braggart said:


> Hi.  Will someone please authenticate this bag for me?  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Green Pandora
> Item Number: 251067728326
> Seller ID: riches_from_my_closet
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251067728326&fromMakeTrack=true



authentic


----------



## BabieFat

randr21 said:


> Listen, look thru all my replies & if i dont have a prob, they r either "looks good," "looks ok," "looks fine" or "authentic", which r all synonymous. I dont like using same phrase all the time cuz it gets repetitive, is that ok? Y do i even have to defend myself? pls dont claim that "its confusing" until u do ur research first on this thread
> 
> & even if i were to ask buyer to take more pics, y not? Im giving my opinion when asked, for their safety. Its my opinion, freedom of speech. If they didnt care about risking their $, then they wouldnt have posted their question on this thread. Great idea on educated buyers. go ahead, lets see how far it gets.  Id be more than happy to authenticate less.
> 
> What is up with all these aggressive Sellers? Its enough for me to throw up my hands and leave this for others to deal with. Maybe thats y no one else does this xcept me for givenchy.  Unbelievable.


Thank you for all your hard work, love! Support you alllll the way!!!!


----------



## j.adore_lv

Hi. Will someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black w/ Python
Seller ID: private seller
Link: http://imageshack.us/g/1/10015585/


----------



## randr21

j.adore_lv said:


> Hi. Will someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black w/ Python
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: http://imageshack.us/g/1/10015585/



not enough pics, pls see my signature for examples to ask from seller


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> Thank you for all your hard work, love! Support you alllll the way!!!!


----------



## j.adore_lv

randr21 said:


> not enough pics, pls see my signature for examples to ask from seller


Here you go, some more photos added (hopefully this will help): http://imageshack.us/g/1/10015627/


----------



## randr21

j.adore_lv said:


> Here you go, some more photos added (hopefully this will help): http://imageshack.us/g/1/10015627/



if you already are in possession of this bag, are you the seller, or did you already purchase it?  more pics are missing for authentication, e.g. logo stamped on shoulder strap hardware, zipper tags, ykk, raccagni, etc.  

what's the history behind this bag since you bought it already?  once again, not recommend to buy first and authenticate later.


----------



## j.adore_lv

Okay, I just wrote to the seller for more pictures. I have not purchased the bag yet, want to get a confirmation that it is authentic before I buy it of course! I'll send the new link when I get more pictures. Does it look off by the pictures so far?




randr21 said:


> if you already are in possession of this bag, are you the seller, or did you already purchase it?  more pics are missing for authentication, e.g. logo stamped on shoulder strap hardware, zipper tags, ykk, raccagni, etc.
> 
> what's the history behind this bag since you bought it already?  once again, not recommend to buy first and authenticate later.


----------



## randr21

j.adore_lv said:


> Okay, I just wrote to the seller for more pictures. I have not purchased the bag yet, want to get a confirmation that it is authentic before I buy it of course! I'll send the new link when I get more pictures. Does it look off by the pictures so far?



So far no red flags


----------



## bernice711

Hi! I bought 2 nightingales in Italy and Vienna. But as it turned out both bags have the same serial number? Why is this? any thoughts? From 2 different retailers...Dell'ogio and Liska!


----------



## jeszica

Hi. Will someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I tried to search via ID number and Seller ID but no results.  Thank you!

Item Name: New Givenchy Pandora Glazed Calf Leather Medium Messenger Bag Retail $2.2K
Item Number: 190798284709
Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6c76c7a5


----------



## minkyp90

Hello! I've checked to see if this bag was authenticated yet, but had no luck so I'll post it. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can help decide if this is authentic or not.

Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Bag. Mint Condition
Item Number: 290861487164
Seller ID: tarlton4283
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290861487164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## randr21

bernice711 said:


> Hi! I bought 2 nightingales in Italy and Vienna. But as it turned out both bags have the same serial number? Why is this? any thoughts? From 2 different retailers...Dell'ogio and Liska!



pls follow format from first post of this thread


----------



## randr21

jeszica said:


> Hi. Will someone please authenticate this bag for me?  I tried to search via ID number and Seller ID but no results.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: New Givenchy Pandora Glazed Calf Leather Medium Messenger Bag Retail $2.2K
> Item Number: 190798284709
> Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...709?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6c76c7a5



authentic


----------



## randr21

minkyp90 said:


> Hello! I've checked to see if this bag was authenticated yet, but had no luck so I'll post it. It would be greatly appreciated if someone can help decide if this is authentic or not.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Bag. Mint Condition
> Item Number: 290861487164
> Seller ID: tarlton4283
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290861487164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!



half the pics are fuzzy so pls ask for better closeup pics based on my signature.


----------



## jeszica

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you!


----------



## bernice711

randr21 said:


> pls follow format from first post of this thread



Hi! I already bought this bag and I cannot provide link since its no longer available. I bought it from Farfetch, who got it from Liska, Vienna and Dell'ogio, Italy. I was just surprised that all 3 bags have the same numbers. I brought the bag to a local boutique here in Manila, and was told it looks fake. Now, I am in a terrible scenario.


Please help!


----------



## randr21

bernice711 said:


> Hi! I already bought this bag and I cannot provide link since its no longer available. I bought it from Farfetch, who got it from Liska, Vienna and Dell'ogio, Italy. I was just surprised that all 3 bags have the same numbers. I brought the bag to a local boutique here in Manila, and was told it looks fake. Now, I am in a terrible scenario.
> 
> 
> Please help!



Cannot help if u dont provide pics. See my signature below and take as many clear & closeup shots as possible.


----------



## Jxjarmu

Hi Randr21, could you kindly authenticate?
Item name: givenchy black goatskin medium nightingale
Item number: 230929530688
Seller Id: culgal2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c478ff40

Thanks for your continued help!


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Hi Randr21, could you kindly authenticate?
> Item name: givenchy black goatskin medium nightingale
> Item number: 230929530688
> Seller Id: culgal2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...688?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c478ff40
> 
> Thanks for your continued help!



looks fine


----------



## afonua11

Item Name: GIVENCHY Designer Medium Black Pandora Handbag Retail $2.2K Exquisite!
Item Number: 121067754629
Seller ID: sportydi12012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-De...629?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c30335485

Trying to confirm if this is authentic or not. Thanks!


----------



## afonua11

randr21 said:


> item number is 321063851083.  found on the upper right hand corner of the specifics box (condition, brand, material, color, etc.)
> 
> listing over, but it's authentic


OMG! Thanks for the info it's been relisted again on ebay with the following info:

Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Vinly & Leather Quilted Medium Nightingale Bag!
Item Number: 321072806696
Seller ID: shopaholic_927
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321072806696

Let me know if you think it's still good to buy and I'm all over it! Thanks


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> OMG! Thanks for the info it's been relisted again on ebay with the following info:
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Vinly & Leather Quilted Medium Nightingale Bag!
> Item Number: 321072806696
> Seller ID: shopaholic_927
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321072806696
> 
> Let me know if you think it's still good to buy and I'm all over it! Thanks



Still looks good


----------



## Zunxd

Hello! I have this unidentified Givenchy bag, and would like to ask for your opinions based on the pictures of the tag and hardware etc if it may possibly be really from Givenchy. Many thanks!



























TIA so much!!!


----------



## randr21

Zunxd said:


> Hello! I have this unidentified Givenchy bag, and would like to ask for your opinions based on the pictures of the tag and hardware etc if it may possibly be really from Givenchy. Many thanks!
> 
> TIA so much!!!



Not familiar with this style but no red flags from pics.


----------



## princess sophia

wrong post


----------



## mf19

princess sophia said:


> Hi, can anyone please help me authenticate this YSL Ligne Cabas from eBay? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:New AUTH 2013 YSL Saint Laurent Y Ligne Mini Bag Cabas Chyc Style Small Fuschia
> Item Number: 221188755850
> Seller ID: pa.bay
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-2013-YSL-Saint-Laurent-Y-Ligne-Mini-Bag-Cabas-Chyc-Style-Small-Fuschia-/221188755850?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14133%26meid%3D5675613446083507916%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1085%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D221188755850%26



Please post on YSL's authentication thread


----------



## yenle

Hello,

I'm really new to this but there is a store in Paris who claims to sell legit Givenchy bags - can anyone please help me authenticate if this store is the real deal or selling me Grade A fakes?

http://www.romanprat.com/Romanprat/Roman_Prat_facade_boutique.html

Thanks a million!
Yen


----------



## randr21

yenle said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm really new to this but there is a store in Paris who claims to sell legit Givenchy bags - can anyone please help me authenticate if this store is the real deal or selling me Grade A fakes?
> 
> http://www.romanprat.com/Romanprat/Roman_Prat_facade_boutique.html
> 
> Thanks a million!
> Yen



This thread only authenticates actual givenchy merchandise.  If you have a question regarding the store itself, you can post it on the reputable givenchy sellers thread.


----------



## fmariet

Here is my pre-loved Nightingale, please let me know if it is authentic. I tried taking as many photos as I could. Please let me know ASAP. Thank you very much, it is well appreciated!


----------



## randr21

fmariet said:


> Here is my pre-loved Nightingale, please let me know if it is authentic. I tried taking as many photos as I could. Please let me know ASAP. Thank you very much, it is well appreciated!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074048
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074051
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074052
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074053
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074054
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2074057



i highly do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...see my signature below for some clear closeup pics that you'll need to upload.


----------



## fmariet

randr21 said:


> i highly do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...see my signature below for some clear closeup pics that you'll need to upload.



I will know that for next time I try to buy pre-loved  I did go off of your signature for the photos I needed to take, I took one of the zipper, the front "G's", the leather tags inside ("Givenchy", "Made In Italy", and serial number), the handles, the front of the bag, just like post 2766 on page 185.

I will try again with some photos, but thats about the best quality I can get with my camera


----------



## fmariet

randr21 said:


> i highly do not recommend buying first and then authenticating...see my signature below for some clear closeup pics that you'll need to upload.



Here I have uploaded more pictures, taken from your signature format. I hope this helps!


----------



## fmariet

And the inside zipper.


----------



## randr21

fmariet said:


> And the inside zipper.
> 
> View attachment 2074223



looks good


----------



## fmariet

Thank you very much!! I feel 100x better about buying it now. I definitely won't be buying before authentification next time!!


----------



## iluvmangos05

Hi, could you please authenticate this for me:


Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Large Black Suede
Item Number:13085355466
Seller ID:  fbcoach9999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...663?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e777ac9e7

Thank you in advance!


----------



## randr21

iluvmangos05 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this for me:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Large Black Suede
> Item Number:13085355466
> Seller ID:  fbcoach9999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...663?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e777ac9e7
> 
> Thank you in advance!



need more pics, see my signature for reference


----------



## bapamhk

Could you authenticate this.Thanks

Item Name:GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BLUE TOTE 
Item Number:271149597423 
Seller ID:yishi0806 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271149597423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## BagLover79

Hi! Any red flags? I've requested pics of the zipper pulls. Thanks!
Item Name: Givenchy
Item number:200899605610 
Seller ID:sinoustie 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200899605610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## gingerwong

Hi randr21,

can you authenticate for me, thanks in advance.

item:GIVENCHY BLACK NIGHTINGALE BAG
Item number: 170994662980
seller: hughes6188
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/170994662980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gingerwong

Hi randr21,

I have a private seller listing and so here are some details.  ( not sure if it you have enough or clear photos but let me know if you think I should stay away) thanks
Seller says it was a gift and has no receipt or gift receipt.  
Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Pics:


----------



## randr21

bapamhk said:


> Could you authenticate this.Thanks
> 
> Item Name:GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BLUE TOTE
> Item Number:271149597423
> Seller ID:yishi0806
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271149597423?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Listing over, and i think i may have already authenticated...did u do a search first?


----------



## randr21

BagLover79 said:


> Hi! Any red flags? I've requested pics of the zipper pulls. Thanks!
> Item Name: Givenchy
> Item number:200899605610
> Seller ID:sinoustie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200899605610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



No red flags so far


----------



## gingerwong

gingerwong said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> I have a private seller listing and so here are some details.  ( not sure if it you have enough or clear photos but let me know if you think I should stay away) thanks
> Seller says it was a gift and has no receipt or gift receipt.
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Pics:


Hi randr21,

After looking at the lousy pictures the seller gave me...I am wondering the dust bag looks off and the Givenchy tag looks off.  What do you think?


----------



## alla.miss

Hello Dear Experts!

Looking at this pandora. Please help me to authenticate.

Givenchy large pandora beige
seller: oscarlilytc
id: 151000062744
link:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item23284e1b18

thanks IA


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> After looking at the lousy pictures the seller gave me...I am wondering the dust bag looks off and the Givenchy tag looks off.  What do you think?



Even tho the pics you provided are kinda small, I wouldnt buy this bag.


----------



## randr21

alla.miss said:


> Hello Dear Experts!
> 
> Looking at this pandora. Please help me to authenticate.
> 
> Givenchy large pandora beige
> seller: oscarlilytc
> id: 151000062744
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item23284e1b18
> 
> thanks IA



looks fine


----------



## acidstained

Hi there!  Can you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you!


Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Pandora Bright Orange size med w/ tags

Item Number:  281068677093

Seller:  myauntsaparments

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170ffa7e5


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi ladies could I get this bag authenticated. TIA

Givenchy Nightingale Tote - Light golden tan Leather Bag &#8211; 100% Original
Seller: once-in-a-blue-moon2
Item No: 390549470354

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...54?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5aee8ffc92


----------



## gingerwong

randr21 said:


> Even tho the pics you provided are kinda small, I wouldnt buy this bag.



Thanks for your opinion.  Very much appreciated.


----------



## randr21

acidstained said:


> Hi there!  Can you please authenticate this for me?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Pandora Bright Orange size med w/ tags
> 
> Item Number:  281068677093
> 
> Seller:  myauntsaparments
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...093?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4170ffa7e5



authentic


----------



## randr21

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi ladies could I get this bag authenticated. TIA
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale Tote - Light golden tan Leather Bag  100% Original
> Seller: once-in-a-blue-moon2
> Item No: 390549470354
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...54?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5aee8ffc92



authentic


----------



## designerdiva40

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks R .....Your a star


----------



## swingtime

Hi There! Would you be able to tell me if this is authentic?
He also sent me a few additional images, but I am not sure how to include here?
Many thanks!
Item Name:Givenchy Pandora
Seller ID: kennyrett1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2281ae77


----------



## sceptres

Can you guys help me authenticate this Rottweiler clutch? Sorry if the images look strange, I don't really know how to work this forum yet :l

Thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

swingtime said:


> Hi There! Would you be able to tell me if this is authentic?
> He also sent me a few additional images, but I am not sure how to include here?
> Many thanks!
> Item Name:Givenchy Pandora
> Seller ID: kennyrett1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...799?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2281ae77



pics on listing are too dark, and since the seller has 0 feedback, ask him/her for details of where the bag came from, e.g. store, website, date purchased.

refer to my signature for the types of pics to ask for...

link to how to post pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## randr21

sceptres said:


> Can you guys help me authenticate this Rottweiler clutch? Sorry if the images look strange, I don't really know how to work this forum yet :l
> 
> Thanks in advance



can u post closeup pics of the zipper pulls and the back and side of the zipper.  also closeup of the rottie would be helpful.


----------



## sceptres

randr21 said:


> can u post closeup pics of the zipper pulls and the back and side of the zipper.  also closeup of the rottie would be helpful.



Thanks for replying!  I've asked the seller to send me the pics, but I don't think I'll be purchasing because I found this (obviously fake) on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rottweiler-..._Women_Bags_Handbags&var=&hash=item2578389fee

Apparently fakes of the rott clutch are very common. 
By the way, this is the auction I was wanting to authenticate: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...2470?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item257b285bd6


----------



## acidstained

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you so very much.  I appreciate it more than you know!


----------



## randr21

sceptres said:


> Thanks for replying!  I've asked the seller to send me the pics, but I don't think I'll be purchasing because I found this (obviously fake) on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rottweiler-..._Women_Bags_Handbags&var=&hash=item2578389fee
> 
> Apparently fakes of the rott clutch are very common.
> By the way, this is the auction I was wanting to authenticate: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...2470?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item257b285bd6



tbh, i'm not that familiar with this item, so if you are better at catching fakes, then i'd trust your own instincts.  for future reference, pls refer to first post of this thread for format of requests.


----------



## mllelouboutin

Please let me know what you think regarding authenticity. Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## randr21

mllelouboutin said:


> Please let me know what you think regarding authenticity. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



pls refer to first post of thread for request format


----------



## mllelouboutin

mllelouboutin said:


> Please let me know what you think regarding authenticity. Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



I hope this is what you need!


Item Name: $2020 Givenchy Pandora Camel Brown Medium Soulder Messenger Bag *NWT* Current ED

Item Number: 170995656989
Seller ID: gawaigirl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2020-Givenc...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d022a91d


----------



## swingtime

Thank you so much for your reply and help! I have attached the additional pictures he sent. Are you able to tell from the attachments? TIA!



randr21 said:


> pics on listing are too dark, and since the seller has 0 feedback, ask him/her for details of where the bag came from, e.g. store, website, date purchased.
> 
> refer to my signature for the types of pics to ask for...
> 
> link to how to post pics: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


Hi! Thank you so much for the feedback! I have attached the pictures he sent me. Are you able to tell it's authentic based on these?


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi there - could you please take a look at this bag.  I am not sure if there is enough pictures, I will request more.

Thank you so much!

Item: GIVENCHY MEDIUM ORANGE ANTIGONA TOTE
Item Number: 170847151241
Seller: gilt4us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170847151241


----------



## randr21

mllelouboutin said:


> I hope this is what you need!
> 
> 
> Item Name: $2020 Givenchy Pandora Camel Brown Medium Soulder Messenger Bag *NWT* Current ED
> 
> Item Number: 170995656989
> Seller ID: gawaigirl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2020-Givenc...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d022a91d



authentic


----------



## randr21

swingtime said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and help! I have attached the additional pictures he sent. Are you able to tell from the attachments? TIA!
> 
> 
> Hi! Thank you so much for the feedback! I have attached the pictures he sent me. Are you able to tell it's authentic based on these?



no, and ideally, i'd like to see the types of pics from my signature in order to authenticate.  did you also not ask the seller the questions i gave you?


----------



## randr21

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hi there - could you please take a look at this bag.  I am not sure if there is enough pictures, I will request more.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY MEDIUM ORANGE ANTIGONA TOTE
> Item Number: 170847151241
> Seller: gilt4us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170847151241



see my signature for pics needed.  also, this listing only shows stock pics (from ssense i believe).  imo, would you trust a seller that doenst even show you real pics of the merchandise?


----------



## mllelouboutin

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you randr21!


----------



## chrissybeltran

Hi!

Kindly authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. Seller offers money-back guarantee if proven fake.

http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271161352277&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123#ht_952wt_922


----------



## angelamaz2

May I get this bag authenticated please?
Item name: orange min pandora
Seller ID: iwsmouse
Item number: 181090457428
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/18109045...FFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649#ht_500wt_922
Many thanks


----------



## bernice711

Hi,

Givenchy Antigona Red
http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-7

Please help authenticate...


----------



## bernice711

Givenchy Nightingale Mini Tote
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-mini-tote-item-10348113.aspx

Hi, Please help authenticate...thanks so much...


----------



## gingerwong

Hello Randr21,

Can you authenticate for me please:
item: Givenchy Pepe Crinkled/Wrinkled Large Pandora Black *Authentic*
item #:271162458476
Seller:truegeorgiapeach
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271162458476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

and this one 

item:Sac à main Handbag GIVENCHY 2012 NEUF pandora nightingale antigona NEW WITH TAGS
item #:271163467281
seller: daghe_munegu
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271163467281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you


----------



## unoma

Pls ladies hemp me buy my first Givenchy

Nightingale von Givenchy, It-Bag, Ledertasche, Tasche, Tote, Original, NEU & OVP
seller: nutsschool
numb: 170994341736

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170994341736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

chrissybeltran said:


> Hi!
> 
> Kindly authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. Seller offers money-back guarantee if proven fake.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271161352277&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123#ht_952wt_922



refer to first post of this thread for formatting.


----------



## randr21

bernice711 said:


> Givenchy Nightingale Mini Tote
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/designer-givenchy-nightingale-mini-tote-item-10348113.aspx
> 
> Hi, Please help authenticate...thanks so much...



farfetch sells authentic stuff, and anyways not enough pics.


----------



## randr21

bernice711 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Red
> http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-7
> 
> Please help authenticate...



not enough pics.  anything that's not an auction site is going to be hard to get more pics, so you need to check out their return policy.


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hello Randr21,
> 
> Can you authenticate for me please:
> item: Givenchy Pepe Crinkled/Wrinkled Large Pandora Black *Authentic*
> item #:271162458476
> Seller:truegeorgiapeach
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271162458476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> and this one
> 
> item:Sac à main Handbag GIVENCHY 2012 NEUF pandora nightingale antigona NEW WITH TAGS
> item #:271163467281
> seller: daghe_munegu
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271163467281?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you



first one looks good and the second one i'm not that familiar with but no red flags.


----------



## randr21

unoma said:


> Pls ladies hemp me buy my first Givenchy
> 
> Nightingale von Givenchy, It-Bag, Ledertasche, Tasche, Tote, Original, NEU & OVP
> seller: nutsschool
> numb: 170994341736
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170994341736?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



not enough pics, see my signature


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Thank you for your help!

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Item Number: 181091096478
Seller: rolexgirl_83 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-/181091096478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a29ded79e


----------



## gingerwong

randr21 said:


> first one looks good and the second one i'm not that familiar with but no red flags.



Thanks Randr21, your awesome.


----------



## bernice711

randr21 said:


> farfetch sells authentic stuff, and anyways not enough pics.




Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## shoeshopaholic

Hi again!

Sorry to post again, I have just purchased this bag on ebay, I didn't want to wait and lose it. I am just looking to confirm authenticity before I pay and have it shipped out.  If you wouldn't mind offering your opinion when you have a moment I would really appreciate it.

Thanks so much!

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Item Number: 181091096478
Seller: rolexgirl_83 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ant...item2a29ded79e


----------



## randr21

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Sorry to post again, I have just purchased this bag on ebay, I didn't want to wait and lose it. I am just looking to confirm authenticity before I pay and have it shipped out.  If you wouldn't mind offering your opinion when you have a moment I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 181091096478
> Seller: rolexgirl_83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ant...item2a29ded79e



Says listing removed


----------



## shoeshopaholic

shoeshopaholic said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 181091096478
> Seller: rolexgirl_83
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-/181091096478?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a29ded79e





randr21 said:


> Says listing removed



Sorry, please try this one http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181091096478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1218


----------



## randr21

shoeshopaholic said:


> Sorry, please try this one http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181091096478?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1218



no red flags but ask if YKK and raccagni are on the side and back of zipper


----------



## shoeshopaholic

randr21 said:


> no red flags but ask if YKK and raccagni are on the side and back of zipper



Thank you so much!  I will email the seller and ask about the zipper.  I was just looking at my Givenchy and I see the "Raccagni" on the back of the zipper but I do not see anything on the side.  Should it be on the edge of the zipper?

Thank you again, really appreciate the help!


----------



## randr21

shoeshopaholic said:


> Thank you so much!  I will email the seller and ask about the zipper.  I was just looking at my Givenchy and I see the "Raccagni" on the back of the zipper but I do not see anything on the side.  Should it be on the edge of the zipper?
> 
> Thank you again, really appreciate the help!



yes, the skinny side, aka edge


----------



## swingtime

Hi! Would you be able to authenticate this antigona? It looks like some of the interior pictures are different than the ones you have authenticated previously. TIA!
Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Antigona Handbag/Satchel - TPF Member
Item Number: 170995887345
Seller ID: msb904
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170995887345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

swingtime said:


> Hi! Would you be able to authenticate this antigona? It looks like some of the interior pictures are different than the ones you have authenticated previously. TIA!
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Antigona Handbag/Satchel - TPF Member
> Item Number: 170995887345
> Seller ID: msb904
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17099588734.../inside and the givenchy word on the strap hw


----------



## DanaCalabrese

Hey Everyone! I fell in love with this purse, but I am having trouble finding reference photos of it. Can you please authenticate it for me? The only place I was able to find it was on Bluefly, Polyvore, and Lyst named  "Givenchy Convertible Tote" I really want to purchase, please help!!!! It looks authentic, but did Givenchy even make a large convertible tote without a zipper? Thank you!  

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at194312_zps592e767a.png

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at194015_zps3a21bada.png

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at194004_zps74d3acce.png

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at200040_zps24584b9d.png


----------



## acidstained

Hi there!  Can you authenticate this for me?  I really appreciate it.

Item Name:  Givenchy Pandora Bag Medium Size Black Crinkle Matte Excellent Condition


Item Number:  151005408092

Seller ID:  palazzino


Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23289fab5c


----------



## randr21

DanaCalabrese said:


> Hey Everyone! I fell in love with this purse, but I am having trouble finding reference photos of it. Can you please authenticate it for me? The only place I was able to find it was on Bluefly, Polyvore, and Lyst named  "Givenchy Convertible Tote" I really want to purchase, please help!!!! It looks authentic, but did Givenchy even make a large convertible tote without a zipper? Thank you!
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at194312_zps592e767a.png
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at194015_zps3a21bada.png
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at194004_zps74d3acce.png
> 
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/dana3117/Screenshot2013-03-02at200040_zps24584b9d.png



Are these pics from you or seller? I need more interior closeups of any logos, zipper pulls.


----------



## randr21

acidstained said:


> Hi there!  Can you authenticate this for me?  I really appreciate it.
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Pandora Bag Medium Size Black Crinkle Matte Excellent Condition
> 
> Item Number:  151005408092
> 
> Seller ID:  palazzino
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-Bag-Medium-Size-Black-Crinkle-Matte-Excellent-Condition-/151005408092?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23289fab5c



Honestly not the clearest nor the most well lit pics. Any way to request better ones of the exterior givenchy word and the zipper pulls inside abd out?


----------



## acidstained

Thanks for the quick reply.  I will work on getting better pics.  Thank you!


----------



## shoeshopaholic

randr21 said:


> yes, the skinny side, aka edge



Hi again, 

I asked the seller about the zipper, she said that the wording on the bottom of the zipper is there (see picture below) but she didn't mention if the YKK was on the side of the zipper. I am not sure if that is a bad sign?  I just purchased a blue antigona from the Givenchy boutique in Paris and I am not able to find the YKK on my bag either - is it possible it changed?

Thank you again for your continued help!


----------



## l.ch.

Hi, all! I am new to purseforum and Givenchy. Could you please authenticate this bag and help me be one of you? It is not an auction site, it is a private sales site,located in Switzerland and they only offer the bag until Wednesday.
I hope I posted right.... Plus,if you go to the website you can have a closer look on every image (like zooming in, but I couldn't save the upclose pictures)
Thanks in advance!

Item Name : Givenchy Mini (?) Pandora

Link: https://www.eboutic.ch/product/12450/647225


----------



## randr21

shoeshopaholic said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I asked the seller about the zipper, she said that the wording on the bottom of the zipper is there (see picture below) but she didn't mention if the YKK was on the side of the zipper. I am not sure if that is a bad sign?  I just purchased a blue antigona from the Givenchy boutique in Paris and I am not able to find the YKK on my bag either - is it possible it changed?
> 
> Thank you again for your continued help!



it's not 100% consistent to have the YKK, but all other pics of your bag looks fine.  most important is to feel the leather when you get it, and look at the craftsmanship.


----------



## randr21

l.ch. said:


> Hi, all! I am new to purseforum and Givenchy. Could you please authenticate this bag and help me be one of you? It is not an auction site, it is a private sales site,located in Switzerland and they only offer the bag until Wednesday.
> I hope I posted right.... Plus,if you go to the website you can have a closer look on every image (like zooming in, but I couldn't save the upclose pictures)
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Mini (?) Pandora
> 
> Link: https://www.eboutic.ch/product/12450/647225



authentic


----------



## l.ch.

randr21 said:


> authentic


Thank you, thank you, thank you soooooo much! The price of the bag is amazing and I wouldn't want to lose it! But I thought maybe it was too good to be true, although they sell authentic stuff, as far as I know. 
Thanks again, your help is much appreciated! I love TPF!


----------



## cyau

Hello ladies, I found this nightingale bag on ebay and would like to know if it is authentic! Please help, thanks in advance! It does not have many pictures though 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Handbag/261179561554


----------



## lihao

Item Name: 
GIVENCHY SHARK hoodie sweater hooded sweatshirt rottweiler 12FW XS OVERSIZED

Item Number: 330882912308

Seller ID: jackspade14

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-SH...pt=US_Mens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item4d0a289034

can anyone help on this hoody? thanks!


----------



## randr21

cyau said:


> Hello ladies, I found this nightingale bag on ebay and would like to know if it is authentic! Please help, thanks in advance! It does not have many pictures though
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Handbag/261179561554



pls refer to 1st pic of this thread for format and also my signature for kinds of pics needed.


----------



## randr21

lihao said:


> Item Name:
> GIVENCHY SHARK hoodie sweater hooded sweatshirt rottweiler 12FW XS OVERSIZED
> 
> Item Number: 330882912308
> 
> Seller ID: jackspade14
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-SH...pt=US_Mens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item4d0a289034
> 
> can anyone help on this hoody? thanks!



we do bag authentications, not so much clothing...unless someome can chime in.  maybe try the apparel authentication thread?


----------



## gengha

Hello, I was wondering if someone might be able to authenticate this purse for me?  I know its only a purse and not a bag... however I still don't want it to be a fake!  Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Givenchy Cream & Grey Saffiano Leather Wallet
Item Number: 160987718994
Seller ID:  mm_yl (6)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/16098771...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1243


----------



## randr21

gengha said:


> Hello, I was wondering if someone might be able to authenticate this purse for me?  I know its only a purse and not a bag... however I still don't want it to be a fake!  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Cream & Grey Saffiano Leather Wallet
> Item Number: 160987718994
> Seller ID:  mm_yl (6)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/16098771...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1243



not really familiar with wallets, but no red flags.


----------



## Jxjarmu

Please authentic!
Item name: authentic givenchy medium nightingale in black
Item number: 281077175455
Seller Id: rainhagen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417181549f

Thanks again Randr!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I don't think this one has been posted yet, so I apologize ahead of time if it has.

Givenchy Tweed and Red Antigona
Seller: kryyl
Item #: 261182632108
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCHY-Tweed-and-Red-Leather-Antigona-Satchel-Shoulder-Bag-2245-/261182632108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfb2b0ac

Thanks in advance


----------



## gengha

randr21 said:


> not really familiar with wallets, but no red flags.


Thanks very much Randr21.


----------



## randr21

Jxjarmu said:


> Please authentic!
> Item name: authentic givenchy medium nightingale in black
> Item number: 281077175455
> Seller Id: rainhagen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...455?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417181549f
> 
> Thanks again Randr!


 
no red flags, but can i see a better closeup pic of the givenchy logo on the shoulder strap hw?  the last pic depicting it is not clear, and it doesnt show the logo


----------



## randr21

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't think this one has been posted yet, so I apologize ahead of time if it has.
> 
> Givenchy Tweed and Red Antigona
> Seller: kryyl
> Item #: 261182632108
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...108?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfb2b0ac
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
looks good


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium


----------



## blackgoldcaviar




----------



## blackgoldcaviar




----------



## rycechica1016

Hi please help authenticate this nightingale for me. 

New Givenchy Nightingale Moy Medium Crackled Leather Italian Bag
seller id: Passion4Fashion4Less
link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...kled-Leather-Italian-Bag-Retail-2750/99694417

Thanks!


----------



## alouette

Here's one...TIA

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Black-Bag-/261184214742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfcad6d6

Givenchy Black Bag
Seller:  ch-173


----------



## randr21

blackgoldcaviar said:


>


 
some background would be nice, e.g. who/what is the seller, where they bought it from, do you already own it, can you get straight level shot of the givenchy word inner label, as well as the zipper tags both inside and out.  also, is raccagni on back of zipper.


----------



## randr21

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi please help authenticate this nightingale for me.
> 
> New Givenchy Nightingale Moy Medium Crackled Leather Italian Bag
> seller id: Passion4Fashion4Less
> link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/New...kled-Leather-Italian-Bag-Retail-2750/99694417
> 
> Thanks!


 
looks fine


----------



## randr21

alouette said:


> Here's one...TIA
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Black-Bag-/261184214742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfcad6d6
> 
> Givenchy Black Bag
> Seller:  ch-173


 
not as familiar with this bag, but no red flags.


----------



## kimchan

http://web.stagram.com/p/393647851127763086_10466083

is this fake? Can someone please tell me thank you so much  In need of an answer


----------



## kimchan

The Givenchy triangle logo infront is just stitched isn't it suppose to be kind of mounted on and a bit popped up?


----------



## randr21

kimchan said:


> http://web.stagram.com/p/393647851127763086_10466083
> 
> is this fake? Can someone please tell me thank you so much  In need of an answer


 
pls follow 1st post format and there isn't enough pics.  see my signature for reference.


----------



## Fidji

Hi everybody, I found a nice bag, I will see it in real before buy it but I want you orpinion on the pictures ? 

I will check the leather fabric, is there is some other trick to find out ? 

These bages can be from china, italy, france or whatever ? The inside should be what colour ?

The hand lady that we saw is pretty old (?) so I was thinking probably not aware of the price of the bag, because it's like 300$ ( it's in euros ) 
also it's only for hand buying so it's a good thing right ? But the leather on the pictures seems a little bit shiny ..

THANKS!

Givenchy Pandora agneau froissé brun
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


here is a true one, same model but maybe not same season

http://www.thebeautyandthegeek.fr/tdmh-le-pandora-de-givenchy


THANK YOU!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hello lady! Here is another for you. thank you!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
Item No: 181099763783
Seller: 8458andrea
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2a631847


----------



## authenticate

Hi guys, need help to authenticate my Givenchy ! TIA! 

Post 1 of 2

Item Name: GIVENCHY Antigona small size in Tan
Item Number: sorry i dont know 
Seller ID: private seller 
Link: -

sorry i will try upload once more

Front




Back




Side 1








Side 2








Zipper (there isn't any marking, plain zipper)


----------



## authenticate

Hi guys, need help to authenticate my Givenchy ! TIA! 

Post 2 of 2

Item Name: GIVENCHY Antigona small size in Tan
Item Number: sorry i dont know 
Seller ID: private seller 
Link: -

below






inside 













if there anything i've missed, please do let me know


----------



## randr21

authenticate said:


> Hi guys, need help to authenticate my Givenchy ! TIA!
> 
> Post 2 of 2
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Antigona small size in Tan
> Item Number: sorry i dont know
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: -
> 
> below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there anything i've missed, please do let me know


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Hello lady! Here is another for you. thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
> Item No: 181099763783
> Seller: 8458andrea
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...783?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2a631847


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

Fidji said:


> Hi everybody, I found a nice bag, I will see it in real before buy it but I want you orpinion on the pictures ?
> 
> I will check the leather fabric, is there is some other trick to find out ?
> 
> These bages can be from china, italy, france or whatever ? The inside should be what colour ?
> 
> The hand lady that we saw is pretty old (?) so I was thinking probably not aware of the price of the bag, because it's like 300$ ( it's in euros )
> also it's only for hand buying so it's a good thing right ? But the leather on the pictures seems a little bit shiny ..
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> Givenchy Pandora agneau froissé brun
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> here is a true one, same model but maybe not same season
> 
> http://www.thebeautyandthegeek.fr/tdmh-le-pandora-de-givenchy
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!


 
pls follow 1st post from this thread's format.


----------



## rycechica1016

randr21 said:


> looks fine



thank u so much!


----------



## alouette

randr21 said:


> not as familiar with this bag, but no red flags.



Thanks much, xoxo!


----------



## eunhye

Hi everyone! I need to know if this is an authentic Givenchy Pandora..TIA! 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&permPage=1

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## randr21

eunhye said:


> Hi everyone! I need to know if this is an authentic Givenchy Pandora..TIA!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...49403562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&permPage=1
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...03562.40965.100003854754035&type=3&permPage=1


 
pls follow 1st post of this thread, and i don't have access to facebook.


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

randr21 said:


> some background would be nice, e.g. who/what is the seller, where they bought it from, do you already own it, can you get straight level shot of the givenchy word inner label, as well as the zipper tags both inside and out.  also, is raccagni on back of zipper.


Hello *randr21* of course I'm so sorry!

The seller is actually a private seller that my friend knows, the private seller resells designer purses from Philippines.  I had her ship me this bag.  But it does not have raccagni on the back of the zipper... Here's additional pictures of what you asked! Thank you again!!


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

randr21 said:


> some background would be nice, e.g. who/what is the seller, where they bought it from, do you already own it, can you get straight level shot of the givenchy word inner label, as well as the zipper tags both inside and out.  also, is raccagni on back of zipper.


Here are more clearer pictures of the zipper tags














Thank you


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

Oh sorry and I wanted to know you the front label in more detail... I'm really not liking how it looks.. :/






Thank you again for your help!


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this one? Thanks.

Item: 100% AUTH. GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM
Seller: bnw1819 
Item #: 251244220542
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251244220542?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## randr21

blackgoldcaviar said:


> Here are more clearer pictures of the zipper tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


 
good pics, this bag looks fine.


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

randr21 said:


> good pics, this bag looks fine.


Thank you! Yeah I was just really confused because I have an orange medium Antigona from 2013, and everything compared to this bag is so different. And it didn't have the raccagini Italy in the back of the zipper so it threw me off. So this bag is authentic. Thanks for your help!


----------



## eunhye

Sorry for my 1st post. Here's the actual photo of the Givenchy Pandora that I need you guys to authenticate for me.TIA!!!


----------



## Camille1504

Hi, 

I,m new here and I want to bid my first Givenchy bag nightingale on Ebay.
Can you please tell me if this one is authentic? 
Thank you very much 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ash=item4ac257c8a6#ht_7290wt_1026&h=xAQF0tfc-


Regards,
kirsteen


----------



## Camille1504

Hello everyone!

i want to bid a givenchy nightingale on ebay and I want to be sur e if this one is authentic. Can anybody help me? Please!!!
Here its the link: 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ash=item4ac257c8a6#ht_7290wt_1026&h=xAQF0tfc-

Thank you!

regards Kirsteen


----------



## Camille1504

Hello please help me! Is this Givenchy bag authentic? 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ash=item4ac257c8a6#ht_7290wt_1026&h=xAQF0tfc-

Thank you!


----------



## Camille1504

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
I want to bid this and I want to be sure if his one is an authentic one. Please!!
Thank you!!!

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...ash=item4ac257c8a6#ht_7290wt_1026&h=xAQF0tfc-


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hi. pls authenticate this if u have time. thank you very much
item: nightingale
seller: bagalicious
link: 
http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=25
http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=27
http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=34
http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=35
http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=31
comments: is nightingale made in china?


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, sorry, here is another one that I just spotted. 

Item: Large GIVENCHY Nightingale Black Purse with Shoulder Strap
Item #:  230948516416
Seller: lb0380
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230948516416...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2089wt_1163

Thank you!


----------



## randr21

blackgoldcaviar said:


> Thank you! Yeah I was just really confused because I have an orange medium Antigona from 2013, and everything compared to this bag is so different. And it didn't have the raccagini Italy in the back of the zipper so it threw me off. So this bag is authentic. Thanks for your help!


 
the raccagni doenst seem to be consistently found on all every antigona, but when you say this bag is completely diff, what do you mean?  also, if you have it in your possession, the leather should tell the tale.


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

randr21 said:


> the raccagni doenst seem to be consistently found on all every antigona, but when you say this bag is completely diff, what do you mean?  also, if you have it in your possession, the leather should tell the tale.



Well for one the dust bag is very different and looks poorly made.  And the bag came with an authetication card and the authentication card has a spelling error, like for example it's suppose to say de la Maison, but instead it says de ia Maison... And also the zipper of it isnt the same length as my Orange one.  And the leather is more smooth and mine is more grainy.  But of course that could be due to different leathers.  If this bag is authentic could you pls let me know what year this item was made? Oh and that's another thing the bag doesn't have any date code is date stamp on it at all.  Thank you again for your help!


----------



## randr21

blackgoldcaviar said:


> Well for one the dust bag is very different and looks poorly made.  And the bag came with an authetication card and the authentication card has a spelling error, like for example it's suppose to say de la Maison, but instead it says de ia Maison... And also the zipper of it isnt the same length as my Orange one.  And the leather is more smooth and mine is more grainy.  But of course that could be due to different leathers.  If this bag is authentic could you pls let me know what year this item was made? Oh and that's another thing the bag doesn't have any date code is date stamp on it at all.  Thank you again for your help!


 
that's not good.  to me, the leather was the most important factor in my authentication, but everything else you've said changes my mind.  sometimes, it's good to share these things w/ me b/c like i've said before in previous posts, the more info you give me the better.  there's been times when the counterfeiters are quite good with their fakes.  even a bad angle of a pic can skew things.


----------



## goobiggie

Please authenticate this bag 

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE

Item Number: 261184341230

Seller ID: cariocadorio 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-woman-bag-/261184341230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfccc4ee

THANKS IN ADVANCE : )


----------



## heyykelly

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller:cariocadorio
Item #:261184341230
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261184341230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

HELP!


----------



## randr21

goobiggie said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> 
> Item Number: 261184341230
> 
> Seller ID: cariocadorio
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-woman-bag-/261184341230?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ccfccc4ee
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE : )


 
needs more pics, see my signature for reference


----------



## randr21

heyykelly said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller:cariocadorio
> Item #:261184341230
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261184341230?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> HELP!


 
see post above


----------



## goobiggie

randr21 said:


> needs more pics, see my signature for reference


more pic!!
image.ohozaa.com/i/716/lhtXDh.jpg
image.ohozaa.com/i/5e5/LlND.jpg

thank you : )


----------



## randr21

goobiggie said:


> more pic!!
> image.ohozaa.com/i/716/lhtXDh.jpg
> image.ohozaa.com/i/5e5/LlND.jpg
> 
> thank you : )


 
the site is not loading for me.


----------



## marthac0530

Hi, can you please authenticTe this bag for me? TIA.


http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=25

http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=26

http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=27

http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=28


http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=29


http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=30

http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=31

http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=33

http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=34


http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=35


----------



## goobiggie

randr21 said:


> the site is not loading for me.


s2.uppic.mobi/image-1A31_514753FE.jpg 
s2.uppic.mobi/image-87CA_514753FE.jpg


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hi ladies would you please authenticate thanks!

Item name: Authentic Givenchy Medium Pandora Croc Embossed Cigare Handbag 12A/W
Item number: 121081269770
Seller ID: lilmisswhoopz
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121081269770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

The photos are generic! Argh! I am attaching some photos from the seller.


----------



## Harper Quinn

some more


----------



## Harper Quinn

Sorry to hijack the thread, I'm trying to resize the photos, initially they were too big, then too small.


----------



## goobiggie

randr21 said:


> the site is not loading for me.


Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE

Item Number: 261184341230

Seller ID: cariocadorio 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-wom...item3ccfccc4ee

THANKS IN ADVANCE : )


this is all i have, hope this would help
thank u very much

s2.uppic.mobi/image-1A31_514753FE.jpg 
s2.uppic.mobi/image-87CA_514753FE.jpg
s2.uppic.mobi/image-7216_5147BA4B.jpg 
s2.uppic.mobi/image-DE8E_5147BA4B.jpg 
s2.uppic.mobi/image-1553_5147BA4B.jpg 
s2.uppic.mobi/image-34E2_5147BA4B.jpg 
s2.uppic.mobi/image-A4D5_5147BA4B.jpg


----------



## blackgoldcaviar

randr21 said:


> that's not good.  to me, the leather was the most important factor in my authentication, but everything else you've said changes my mind.  sometimes, it's good to share these things w/ me b/c like i've said before in previous posts, the more info you give me the better.  there's been times when the counterfeiters are quite good with their fakes.  even a bad angle of a pic can skew things.



Thanks so much! Yeah I didn't feel too comfortable with this bag, I will definitely be returning it! Thank you again!!!


----------



## miichele

Can you help me with this bag? Thanks a lot!

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...t-tasche/v/an697320602/?ABTestedFeatureKey=59


----------



## Harper Quinn

Hi, could you help with this bag please?

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Tote - Light golden tan Leather Bag &#8211; 100% Original
Item number: 390549470354
Seller ID: once-in-a-blue-moon2
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...54?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5aee8ffc92

Thanks!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Apologies the nightingale is already confirmed authentic, sorry to double post.


----------



## marthac0530

marthac0530 said:


> Hi, can you please authenticTe this bag for me? TIA.
> 
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=25
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=26
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=27
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=28
> 
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=29
> 
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=30
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=31
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=33
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=34
> 
> 
> http://bagaliciousme.multiply.com/photos/album/144/GIVENCHY-BAGS#photo=35





Hi RANDR21 - hope you can authenticate this bag for me. TIA


----------



## gingerwong

Hi randr21,  

Please authenticat the following for me:  TIA

Item:2013 Auth Givenchy Ice Blue Grained Goatskin Medium Pandora
My Poupette RS!

Item number:181105027173
Seller:******
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2013-Auth-Gi...bags&hash=item2a2ab36865&_uhb=1#ht_4101wt_689


----------



## mf19

gingerwong said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Please authenticat the following for me:  TIA
> 
> Item:2013 Auth Givenchy Ice Blue Grained Goatskin Medium Pandora
> My Poupette RS!
> 
> Item number:181105027173
> Seller:******
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2013-Auth-Gi...bags&hash=item2a2ab36865&_uhb=1#ht_4101wt_689



Hi - ****** is an authentic reseller.  You can find her complete site with all of her items at hgbagsonline.com


----------



## SusanShopper

Please authenticate this bag for me:
GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN HANDBAG BAG TOTE HOBO NEW
seller: Hermes2016
listing: 526601426
Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/givenchy-nightingale-calfskin-handbag-bag-tote-hobo-new-526601426

Much thanks,
Susan


----------



## gingerwong

SusanShopper said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN HANDBAG BAG TOTE HOBO NEW
> seller: Hermes2016
> listing: 526601426
> Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/givenchy-nightingale-calfskin-handbag-bag-tote-hobo-new-526601426
> 
> Much thanks,
> Susan


Anything from ioffer is FAKE, stay away.


----------



## randr21

miichele said:


> Can you help me with this bag? Thanks a lot!
> 
> http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...t-tasche/v/an697320602/?ABTestedFeatureKey=59


 
please follow format from 1st post of this thread


----------



## randr21

marthac0530 said:


> Hi RANDR21 - hope you can authenticate this bag for me. TIA


 
i cant access the site from work, so if you want are in a rush, upload the pics to here.  also, pls follow format from 1st post of this thread.


----------



## randr21

gingerwong said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Please authenticat the following for me: TIA
> 
> Item:2013 Auth Givenchy Ice Blue Grained Goatskin Medium Pandora
> My Poupette RS!
> 
> Item number:181105027173
> Seller:******
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2013-Auth-Gi...bags&hash=item2a2ab36865&_uhb=1#ht_4101wt_689


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

SusanShopper said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me:
> GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE CALFSKIN HANDBAG BAG TOTE HOBO NEW
> seller: Hermes2016
> listing: 526601426
> Link: http://www.ioffer.com/i/givenchy-nightingale-calfskin-handbag-bag-tote-hobo-new-526601426
> 
> Much thanks,
> Susan


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

Harper Quinn said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, I'm trying to resize the photos, initially they were too big, then too small.


 
not the best pics, and also missing some other shots of zipper tags, logos, etc.


----------



## pahkopahko

Could you please authenticate this ebay item? TIA! 
Item Name: Givenchy Medium Pandora Bag
Item Number:111032056625
Seller ID:lvlady75collection
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MINT-G...625?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19da06bb31


----------



## Shawke

Can you authenticate this one for me?
How do you actually see if it's an authentic one?

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium
Link: http://nl.kapaza.be/vi/72145154.htm


----------



## randr21

Shawke said:


> Can you authenticate this one for me?
> How do you actually see if it's an authentic one?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium
> Link: http://nl.kapaza.be/vi/72145154.htm


 
not enough pics, and i wish it could be clearer.  see my signature for the types and quality of pics to request.


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, I am reposting these two. Can someone please help me authenticate? Thank you so much.

Item: Large GIVENCHY Nightingale Black Purse with Shoulder Strap
Seller: lb0380
Item #:  230948516416
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230948516416...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2088wt_1163

Item: 100% AUTHENTIC Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale Satchel / Bag - BRAND NEW
Seller: boo-snow
Item #:181105209705
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181105209705...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_898wt_1397

Thanks.


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> Hi, I am reposting these two. Can someone please help me authenticate? Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: Large GIVENCHY Nightingale Black Purse with Shoulder Strap
> Seller: lb0380
> Item #: 230948516416
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/230948516416...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2088wt_1163
> 
> Item: 100% AUTHENTIC Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale Satchel / Bag - BRAND NEW
> Seller: boo-snow
> Item #:181105209705
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/181105209705...FX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_898wt_1397
> 
> Thanks.


 
need closeup pics of the givenchy logo on the shoulder strap hw for the first one, as well as the shoulder strap zipper pulls

for second one, need closeup shots of the givenchy inner pocket logo, plus what i requested for on above.

for reference, see my signature below.


----------



## mimi79

Item Name: Givenchy small antigona
Link (if available): N/A
Hi!!! I've bought this Givenchy from a private seller, I haven't tag, but only dustbag. What do you think about? TIA


----------



## ldehaven

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen this briefcase, it says Givenchy on a small front plate in front and on inside. It has a middle handle and a shoulder strap . It is definetly vintage. The shoulder strap has the screw  type attactment. Did they ever make anything that sounds like this. It has the YZZ zipper and says genuine leather inside. It has gold on all four coners of the bottom that it sits on. The stitching is very good and matches.


----------



## Harper Quinn

randr21 said:


> not the best pics, and also missing some other shots of zipper tags, logos, etc.



Thanks, the seller doesn't sound nice, so I am going to give up on this. Hoping to get a nightingale now!


----------



## heyykelly

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller:naveamme 
Item number: 160993753827 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257bf9bae3


----------



## CaliGold

Hello Givenchy forum,

I would like to get my first Givenchy.  Hope to hear from the ladies who are in the know


Item name: GIVENCHY Canvas Leather Monogram Tassle Black Hobo EUC
Item #:  251241715945
Seller:  lisa2129 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251241715945#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## randr21

heyykelly said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller:naveamme
> Item number: 160993753827
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257bf9bae3


 
i personally wouldnt bid on this.


----------



## randr21

CaliGold said:


> Hello Givenchy forum,
> 
> I would like to get my first Givenchy.  Hope to hear from the ladies who are in the know
> 
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY Canvas Leather Monogram Tassle Black Hobo EUC
> Item #:  251241715945
> Seller:  lisa2129
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251241715945#ht_500wt_1414


 
cute bag, but not that familiar with this style.  is there a "made in" tag?


----------



## jav821

Hi, I had already bought this bag and want to know if this is authentic?

Item: AUTH $2300 Givenchy Medium Nightingale Satchel Cream Bag Purse
Item #: 160987145438
Seller ID: sros5131
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160987145438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

jav821 said:


> Hi, I had already bought this bag and want to know if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: AUTH $2300 Givenchy Medium Nightingale Satchel Cream Bag Purse
> Item #: 160987145438
> Seller ID: sros5131
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160987145438?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
highly do not recommend buying first then authenticating later.  however, it is authentic.


----------



## jav821

randr21, thank you much


----------



## tzar

Do you guys authenticate shirts? PLEASE HELP!

Item: *NEW* 2012 Fall / Winter Givenchy Rottweiler Collar Grey Sweatshirt size M
Seller: getabreak2006
Item #: 130871209219
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2012-Fa...pt=US_Mens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item1e78882d03


----------



## pahkopahko

Hi - I'm bumping my request from a few days ago since ones posted after were reviewed, so maybe I missed something?  It's ending soon, so would appreciate any input on it! Thx
*****
Could you please authenticate this ebay item? TIA! 
Item Name: Givenchy Medium Pandora Bag
Item Number:111032056625
Seller ID:lvlady75collection
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-MINT-GI...item19da06bb31


----------



## mimi79

Hi randr21! I'm reposting the 3904 thred....please help me! TIA
Mimi


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, just spotted this one. Please help me authenticate. Thank you so much!

Item: $2,260 GIVENCHY Leather Nightingale Shopper in Dark Brown - Pristine Condition!
Seller: landlonline10 
Item#: 321081250217
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321081250217?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Thanks.


----------



## randr21

tzar said:


> Do you guys authenticate shirts? PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Item: *NEW* 2012 Fall / Winter Givenchy Rottweiler Collar Grey Sweatshirt size M
> Seller: getabreak2006
> Item #: 130871209219
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2012-Fa...pt=US_Mens_Sweats_Hoodies&hash=item1e78882d03


 
not really apparel expert here...maybe try the authenticate this apparel sticky in the wardrobe forum.


----------



## randr21

mimi79 said:


> Hi randr21! I'm reposting the 3904 thred....please help me! TIA
> Mimi


 
no red flags from the pics, but since i assume you've held the bag in person, how does the leather feel and smell?  how's the overall workmanship?


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> Hi, just spotted this one. Please help me authenticate. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: $2,260 GIVENCHY Leather Nightingale Shopper in Dark Brown - Pristine Condition!
> Seller: landlonline10
> Item#: 321081250217
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321081250217?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Thanks.


 
looks fine


----------



## BabieFat

randr21 said:


> looks fine



Thank you!


----------



## mimi79

randr21 said:


> no red flags from the pics, but since i assume you've held the bag in person, how does the leather feel and smell?  how's the overall workmanship?




Hello Randr21 and thank you first for your valuable advice!!!!
Yes, the bag is here with me, and my skin looks stiff and rightly scented. The bag is not rigid collapses, the finish is very good and heavy metal. I can do more photos of dttaglio to be sure of the authenticity?


----------



## randr21

mimi79 said:


> Hello Randr21 and thank you first for your valuable advice!!!!
> Yes, the bag is here with me, and my skin looks stiff and rightly scented. The bag is not rigid collapses, the finish is very good and heavy metal. I can do more photos of dttaglio to be sure of the authenticity?


 
is the bag got sufficient weight to it?  meaning, it's not light right?  if so, it should be fine.


----------



## Kias1229

Please help. Me authentic this thanks 
Item: Givenchy small beige nightingale bag 
Website: eBay
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036043012?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
Seller:  boat999dariusz


----------



## Kias1229

Please help me authentic this 
Item: Givenchy large nightingale bag taupe 
Seller: jbarry1
Website: eBay
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-G...jnimITh9IAnAdRW9YEqPE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## randr21

Kias1229 said:


> Please help. Me authentic this thanks
> Item: Givenchy small beige nightingale bag
> Website: eBay
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036043012?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> Seller:  boat999dariusz


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

Kias1229 said:


> Please help me authentic this
> Item: Givenchy large nightingale bag taupe
> Seller: jbarry1
> Website: eBay
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-G...jnimITh9IAnAdRW9YEqPE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
listing over


----------



## mimi79

randr21 said:


> is the bag got sufficient weight to it?  meaning, it's not light right?  if so, it should be fine.




Tahnks Randr21!

The bag is quite heavy even when empty! Has its own structure, I mean that it changes shape is quite inelastic, regardless of content, it keeps its shape bowling bag.


----------



## ceeli

can you please take a look at this one? 
thanks in advance!!

title: Givenchy Medium Black Nightingale Goatskin Satchel
id: 160993753827
seller: naveamme
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item257bf9bae3


----------



## heyykelly

Hi ladies!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller:circly10
Item #: 251251185861
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...861?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7fbcd8c5

Thanks again!


----------



## sugarikky

hye RANDR21! and  other Givenchy experts

i need your favour to authenticate this bag for me:

givenchy pandora medium in lamb leather.

thanks in advance


----------



## randr21

mimi79 said:


> Tahnks Randr21!
> 
> The bag is quite heavy even when empty! Has its own structure, I mean that it changes shape is quite inelastic, regardless of content, it keeps its shape bowling bag.


 
yes, it should be a bit substantial, even when it's empty.


----------



## muchiko19

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
Seller: labelsandlove on posh mark but item deleted by seller
Item#: 
Link: N/A


----------



## Truthiness

Is this the real deal or a knock off?









The long strap is inside the bag


----------



## Truthiness

Truthiness said:


> Is this the real deal or a knock off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long strap is inside the bag



Oops second photo is the Same


----------



## uber-shopper

Hi experts, can you help me authenticate this Givenchy bag? Just saw this and took some photos. TIA 

http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=1
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=2
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=3
http://www.use.com/8f2280ad7521a125de9f?p=5#photo=5
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=6
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=9
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=10
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=16
http://www.use.com/8f2280ad7521a125de9f?p=5#photo=18
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=19
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=20
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=21
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=22
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=23
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=24
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=25


----------



## uber-shopper

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Givenchy bag? Not sure about the name, I just took some photos. TIA 
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=1
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=2
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=3
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=5
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=6
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=9
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=10
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=16
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=17
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=18
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=19
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=20
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=21
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=22
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=23
http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=25


----------



## ujili

Can anyone please authenticate this madonna Purse clutch for me? TIA.

Name: Womens Mens Givenchy Madonna Purse Clutch
Seller ID: mari-green
Item Number: 111037942928
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Me...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19da608c90

Please let me know as soon as possible because the listing ends in 17 hours...Thanks.


----------



## abby00143

Not sure about this one, any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!

Name: Givenchy Nightingale Patent Leather Large
Seller ID: circly10
Item Number: 251251575805
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7fc2cbfd


----------



## fauxpas

Item Name: 100% Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SATCHEL HANDBAG
Item Number: 171014092748
Seller ID: lexx1029
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d13bf7cc

Thanks in advance!


----------



## uber-shopper

Ooops, I think I just double posted. Sorry.:cry:


----------



## Hilaryljh

Item Name: AUTH NWOT GIVENCHY ROTTWEILER CLUTCH BAG LARGE ZIP POUCH UNISEX F/W 2012
Item Number: 181110566229
Seller ID: polinabest2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181110566229

Thanks in advance!


----------



## afonua11

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Black Leather Pandora Mini Messenger Cross Body Bag Dustbag
Item Number:181109689890
Seller ID: toto-bobo
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2afa8e22

Want to make sure it's legit.  My big red flag was the tag says it was made in Italy but I could have sworn I read somewhere that Givenchy bags are made in China so I want to make sure it's legit.

Thanks!


----------



## randr21

muchiko19 said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
> Seller: labelsandlove on posh mark but item deleted by seller
> Item#:
> Link: N/A


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

sugarikky said:


> hye RANDR21! and  other Givenchy experts
> 
> i need your favour to authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> givenchy pandora medium in lamb leather.
> 
> thanks in advance


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

Truthiness said:


> Oops second photo is the Same


 
not authentic and please follow first post format in the future


----------



## randr21

uber-shopper said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Givenchy bag? Not sure about the name, I just took some photos. TIA
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=1
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=2
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=3
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=5
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=6
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=9
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=10
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=16
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=17
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=18
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=19
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=20
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=21
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=22
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=23
> http://www.use.com/showoriginal.pl?set=8f2280ad7521a125de9f&p=25


 
looks fine, but please follow first post format in the future.


----------



## randr21

ujili said:


> Can anyone please authenticate this madonna Purse clutch for me? TIA.
> 
> Name: Womens Mens Givenchy Madonna Purse Clutch
> Seller ID: mari-green
> Item Number: 111037942928
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Me...928?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19da608c90
> 
> Please let me know as soon as possible because the listing ends in 17 hours...Thanks.


 
didn't get to this on time...



abby00143 said:


> Not sure about this one, any help is appreciated! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Givenchy Nightingale Patent Leather Large
> Seller ID: circly10
> Item Number: 251251575805
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...805?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a7fc2cbfd


 
Not great pics, but I personally would pass on this


----------



## abby00143

randr21 said:


> didn't get to this on time...
> 
> 
> 
> Not great pics, but I personally would pass on this


Thanks! I think I'll pass. Don't want to risk it!


----------



## randr21

fauxpas said:


> Item Name: 100% Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Item Number: 171014092748
> Seller ID: lexx1029
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...748?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d13bf7cc
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Can I see much better close up pics of the Givenchy word outside the bag and on the hw?  the pics arent that great for details.



Hilaryljh said:


> Item Name: AUTH NWOT GIVENCHY ROTTWEILER CLUTCH BAG LARGE ZIP POUCH UNISEX F/W 2012
> Item Number: 181110566229
> Seller ID: polinabest2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181110566229
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
looks ok, but I'm not as familiar with this item though.


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Black Leather Pandora Mini Messenger Cross Body Bag Dustbag
> Item Number:181109689890
> Seller ID: toto-bobo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...890?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2afa8e22
> 
> Want to make sure it's legit.  My big red flag was the tag says it was made in Italy but I could have sworn I read somewhere that Givenchy bags are made in China so I want to make sure it's legit.
> 
> Thanks!


 
looks fine


----------



## muchiko19

randr21 said:


> not authentic




Thanks so much!


----------



## Lisie

item: Givenchy handbag Nightingale No Reserve
link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271175527471
seller: lloydim31

authentic? tia


----------



## claudwee

Please help! 


Item Name: Givenchy handbag Nightingale No Reserve
Seller ID: lloydim31
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...71?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f23522c2f


----------



## Lisie

claudwee said:


> Please help!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy handbag Nightingale No Reserve
> Seller ID: lloydim31
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...71?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f23522c2f



I just posted the same bag one post before you, please check the thread if it has already been posted next time. tia


----------



## randr21

Lisie said:


> item: Givenchy handbag Nightingale No Reserve
> link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271175527471
> seller: lloydim31
> 
> authentic? tia


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

claudwee said:


> Please help!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy handbag Nightingale No Reserve
> Seller ID: lloydim31
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...71?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f23522c2f


 
see my post above


----------



## pepper12

Item Name: Givenchy Handbag Tote 
Seller ID:  bee608
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Handbag-Tote-/181109422270

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vivilamoda

Hi ladies, pls can you help me with this NG? thanks in advance 

Item Name (if you know it): Nightgale vertical tote
Link (if available):


----------



## randr21

pepper12 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Handbag Tote
> Seller ID:  bee608
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Handbag-Tote-/181109422270
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
the link you provided is inconsistent with the seller ID provided.  the link is also the same as the two requests above.  please add item number in the future, as mentioned in the first post.


----------



## randr21

vivilamoda said:


> Hi ladies, pls can you help me with this NG? thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Nightgale vertical tote
> Link (if available):


 
authentic, great pics.


----------



## Karlapink

Item Name (if you know it): GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE medium
Link (if available):n/a
then attach any photos


----------



## randr21

Close, but not the real thing


----------



## pepper12

randr21 said:


> the link you provided is inconsistent with the seller ID provided.  the link is also the same as the two requests above.  please add item number in the future, as mentioned in the first post.



Item Name: Givenchy Handbag Tote 
Seller ID:  bee608
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181109422270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Item number: 181109422270

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vivilamoda

randr21 said:


> authentic, great pics.



thank you!


----------



## BabieFat

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale? I know the listing is closed, but the bag is still available. Thank you.

Item: Givenchy nightingale handbag
Seller: rolexgirl_83
Item #: 181103794707
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ni...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks.


----------



## BabieFat

I am attaching more photos that I just got from the seller. Thank you!


----------



## BabieFat

One more.


----------



## randr21

pepper12 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Handbag Tote
> Seller ID:  bee608
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181109422270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Item number: 181109422270
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
looks fine


----------



## randr21

Karlapink said:


> Item Name (if you know it): GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE medium
> Link (if available):n/a
> then attach any photos
> 
> View attachment 2121712
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121713
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121714
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121718
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121719
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121721
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121722


 
see post 3963


----------



## randr21

BabieFat said:


> One more.


 
looks good


----------



## pepper12

randr21 said:


> looks fine


Thanks randr21!!


----------



## BabieFat

randr21 said:


> looks good



Thank you.


----------



## lily6311

Hello and Happy Easter! Would you be so kind as to authenticate for me? Many thanks:

Item Name: Givenchy Tri Color Camel Nightengale bag
Item # 321097392072
Seller: reallyroseberry
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321097392072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_25wt_1399

Item Title: Authentic NWT Givenchy Nightengale Zanzi Leather Bag $2020
Item #: 330898413899
Seller: helcyluxstore
http://www.ebay.com/itm/33089841389...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1555wt_1161


----------



## BagMaven4

Hello!  This is in reference to a question I previously posted on the Givenchy Chat Thread.  

 I would like to inquire about a wallet that has been passed on to me.  It is a vintage Givenchy and because of this, I cannot specify the product name.  It is a long wallet with black genuine leather (very smooth and soft) with genuine red lizard trim.  

Here some photos


The last photo bears the "Genuine Leather Made In Japan" tag, but it is hard to capture because it is at the innermost portion of the wallet.  

Thank you very much for the help in advance!


----------



## BagMaven4

I cannot seem to upload multiple images so here, are the other pictures for the vintage Givenchy wallet.


----------



## BagMaven4

Here are the last batch of photos...











Thank you very much!


----------



## uber-shopper

randr21 said:


> looks fine, but please follow first post format in the future.




Hi randr21, thank you sooo much! and sorry for the wrong post format. Btw, do you by any chance happen to know the name or style of this bag? Thanks again.


----------



## Queen_house

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Please authenticate.  Thanks


----------



## NMH

Item:  Givenchy quilted Antigona

Form this website it said Made in Italy
http://www.hirshleifers.com/handbags/top-handles/givenchy-medium-quilted-antigona-red/
But the bag the seller showed me has a tag Made in China.  The seller explained that the first bags were made in Italy, but the latter ones were made in China, for cost cutting purpose.  Is this true?


----------



## randr21

lily6311 said:


> Hello and Happy Easter! Would you be so kind as to authenticate for me? Many thanks:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Tri Color Camel Nightengale bag
> Item # 321097392072
> Seller: reallyroseberry
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321097392072?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_25wt_1399
> 
> Item Title: Authentic NWT Givenchy Nightengale Zanzi Leather Bag $2020
> Item #: 330898413899
> Seller: helcyluxstore
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33089841389...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1555wt_1161


 
both authentic


----------



## randr21

BagMaven4 said:


> Here are the last batch of photos...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
Looks authentic to me, and it has Givenchy Paris, which is consistent with some vintage items I've seen in past.


----------



## randr21

uber-shopper said:


> Hi randr21, thank you sooo much! and sorry for the wrong post format. Btw, do you by any chance happen to know the name or style of this bag? Thanks again.


 
I dont recall, but i have seen it before on this forum with request for help naming the style.  maybe check out the "ID this givenchy" sticky and see if it was there that I saw this?


----------



## randr21

Queen_house said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Please authenticate. Thanks


 
need some info, like where did you find this or who's selling it, did you already buy this?


----------



## randr21

NMH said:


> Item: Givenchy quilted Antigona
> 
> Form this website it said Made in Italy
> http://www.hirshleifers.com/handbags/top-handles/givenchy-medium-quilted-antigona-red/
> But the bag the seller showed me has a tag Made in China. The seller explained that the first bags were made in Italy, but the latter ones were made in China, for cost cutting purpose. Is this true?


 
This is not an authentication request if you don't provide pics of the actual item.  Please post your question in the general area, or do a search b/c I think this question was answered before.


----------



## lily6311

Thanks very much!!


----------



## BagMaven4

Thank you very much, randr21!   so happy to own a vintage givenchy!


----------



## Queen_house

randr21 said:


> need some info, like where did you find this or who's selling it, did you already buy this?


I saw it in a Chinese website and I want to order to it ,  Should I buy it?


----------



## randr21

Queen_house said:


> I saw it in a Chinese website and I want to order to it , Should I buy it?


 
I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## madeleine86

Hello  

I am considering buying a antigona purse from a private person in Norway. The seller has the receipt, but I want to be 100 % sure that it's real before I buy it. So what do you need pictures of to get Authentication?


----------



## randr21

madeleine86 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am considering buying a antigona purse from a private person in Norway. The seller has the receipt, but I want to be 100 % sure that it's real before I buy it. So what do you need pictures of to get Authentication?


 
see my signature


----------



## madeleine86

randr21 said:


> see my signature



Where can I find your signature?


----------



## madeleine86

aha,I see.. I will get the pictures and upload them on this site


----------



## red555

Hello, is this Givenchy bag authentic? Thank you 

Item Name: GIVENCHY Obsedia Camel Leather Chain Clutch
Item Number: 281087449710
Seller ID:mediactive 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281087449710?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_4672wt_1219


----------



## NMH

randr21 said:


> This is not an authentication request if you don't provide pics of the actual item.  Please post your question in the general area, or do a search b/c I think this question was answered before.



Thank you very much - I am a newbie here and actually I tried to do some search but it was not successful...


----------



## madeleine86

wrong post


----------



## madeleine86

Hi, can somebody check my link and see if this antigona is real? 

http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/library/?page=1

Please copy and paste the adress 

I asked the seller for pictures of the zippers and bottom also. But this was what she sent me


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. I'm waiting for this bag which is en route my home at this time Would you please authenticate this bag? I'll post more photos when I receive it. Thanks!!!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale shopper bag
Item Number: 121082986922
Seller ID: dentritic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-10...69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV%2BQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## madeleine86

Hi, can somebody check my link and see if this antigona is real? 

http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/library/?page=1

Please copy and paste the adress 

I asked the seller for pictures of the zippers and bottom also. But this was what she sent me


----------



## NMH

Hi, could you please help to authenticate this bag for me.  It is from private seller 

Item:  Givenchy quilted antigona 
Link:  NA


----------



## NMH

More pictures - Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## e21

Hi everyone! So I recently purchased this nightingale bag online,not on ebay and the link no longer exist since the sale is closed. Can someone please tell me if it is authentic? Thanks!!

Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale
Link: N/A









P.S I will upload more in the next thread!


----------



## e21

Here are 3 more pictures


----------



## randr21

red555 said:


> Hello, is this Givenchy bag authentic? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Obsedia Camel Leather Chain Clutch
> Item Number: 281087449710
> Seller ID:mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281087449710?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_4672wt_1219


 
listing over


----------



## randr21

madeleine86 said:


> Hi, can somebody check my link and see if this antigona is real?
> 
> http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/library/?page=1
> 
> Please copy and paste the adress
> 
> I asked the seller for pictures of the zippers and bottom also. But this was what she sent me


 
pls follow format from first post of this thread.  I will also say that other than 1 close-up shot of the Givenchy word on the exterior triangle, none of the other pics are helpful.


----------



## randr21

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. I'm waiting for this bag which is en route my home at this time Would you please authenticate this bag? I'll post more photos when I receive it. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale shopper bag
> Item Number: 121082986922
> Seller ID: dentritic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-10...69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV%2BQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
highly do not recommend buying first and then authenticating.  this one looks ok.


----------



## randr21

NMH said:


> More pictures - Thank you very much for your help!


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

e21 said:


> Here are 3 more pictures
> 
> View attachment 2129059
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129060
> 
> 
> View attachment 2129066


 
very good pics and authentic


----------



## e21

randr21 said:


> very good pics and authentic


Thank you!


----------



## red555

randr21 said:


> listing over



Yes, I just purchased it. Could you tell me if it is authentic?  Thank you for your help!


----------



## NMH

randr21 said:


> not authentic



Thanks you very much!  Glad I have not bought it yet!


----------



## randr21

red555 said:


> Yes, I just purchased it. Could you tell me if it is authentic?  Thank you for your help!


 
I don't recommend buying first and then authenticating, but it looks ok.


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies,

Pls help with this. Thanks alot. 

item name: NWT Givenchy Nightingale Tote Handbag Shopper Travel Bag Large Evergreen
seller:  andievoss 
item number: 190817979153
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6da34b11


----------



## zobot93088

I bought this small Pandora bag on ebay recently and I want to determine if its authentic. There is nothing off about it, I just haven't seen this exact bag before so am not sure. Please help!

*Item Name*: Givenchy Pandora Small Bag, Black
*Item Number*: 251251012149
*Seller ID*: luxgoodie
*Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251251012149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Mavycakes

Please help me authenticate this. Thank you!

Item Name: 100% Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SATCHEL HANDBAG
Item Number: 171018213135
Seller ID: lexx1029
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Handbags&hash=item27d17ad70f&autorefresh=true


----------



## madeleine86

Hope I have enough pictures do authenticate it now:
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## madeleine86

more pictures


----------



## madeleine86

more pictures


----------



## lilo277

Hi there - I'm looking at this Givenchy Pandora on eBay - the price is really low but has only just been posted, so will probably go up. any help on whether this is authentic or not? Thank you!!

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora
Seller ID: atig8
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...bags&hash=item2ec757c0b3&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1115


----------



## madeleine86

Last pictures


----------



## madeleine86

Last pics

http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/media/DSC00937_zps4ff14d47.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/media/DSC00939_zps2ef09a51.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Mavycakes

Mavycakes said:


> Please help me authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Item Number: 171018213135
> Seller ID: lexx1029
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Handbags&hash=item27d17ad70f&autorefresh=true



Here are some more pictures. I hope you can authenticate. Thank you. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/94769970@N06/


----------



## Hamhamjanice

Dear ladies, pls help with this. Looking for a green pepe leather... Thanks!

item name: NWT NWD $1855 *GIVENCHY* GREEN PEPE MEDIUM PANDORA * Shoulder Bag
item no: 290893011392
seller:  baganon
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290893011392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## lunapumpkin82

Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine style and what it's name is please? Many thanks!!!!


----------



## angexz298

Can someone please authenticate this givenchy antigona?


Item Name:  *100% AUTHENTIC Small Ivory GIVENCHY ANTIGONA* RARE

Item Number: 130882524501

Seller ID: pagnex

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130882524501&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## randr21

Hamhamjanice said:


> Dear ladies,
> 
> Pls help with this. Thanks alot.
> 
> item name: NWT Givenchy Nightingale Tote Handbag Shopper Travel Bag Large Evergreen
> seller:  andievoss
> item number: 190817979153
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...153?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6da34b11


 
listing over, but looks good


----------



## randr21

zobot93088 said:


> I bought this small Pandora bag on ebay recently and I want to determine if its authentic. There is nothing off about it, I just haven't seen this exact bag before so am not sure. Please help!
> 
> *Item Name*: Givenchy Pandora Small Bag, Black
> *Item Number*: 251251012149
> *Seller ID*: luxgoodie
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251251012149?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
highly do not recommend buying first.  
I don't know why, but everything except the leather throws me off.  I'm not sure why, but the finishing of the leather looks plastic-like.  it may just be the camera, but nothing else shows red flags.  the sellers looks legit, and it does say authenticity guaranteed so maybe you can get it home and feel the leather to make sure it feels and smells right.


----------



## randr21

Mavycakes said:


> Please help me authenticate this. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Item Number: 171018213135
> Seller ID: lexx1029
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...Handbags&hash=item27d17ad70f&autorefresh=true


 
already authenticated I believe, pls do search first before posting


----------



## randr21

Hamhamjanice said:


> Dear ladies, pls help with this. Looking for a green pepe leather... Thanks!
> 
> item name: NWT NWD $1855 *GIVENCHY* GREEN PEPE MEDIUM PANDORA * Shoulder Bag
> item no: 290893011392
> seller:  baganon
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/290893011392?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

lunapumpkin82 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a genuine style and what it's name is please? Many thanks!!!!
> View attachment 2133290
> View attachment 2133291


 
not familiar with this style


----------



## randr21

angexz298 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this givenchy antigona?
> 
> 
> Item Name:  *100% AUTHENTIC Small Ivory GIVENCHY ANTIGONA* RARE
> 
> Item Number: 130882524501
> 
> Seller ID: pagnex
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1204


 
no red flags so far, but pls ask for more close up macro pics of the zipper tags inside and outside, as well as the back of the metal zipper (where YKK should be stamped).


----------



## randr21

madeleine86 said:


> Last pics
> 
> http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/media/DSC00937_zps4ff14d47.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> 
> http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/madeleine866/media/DSC00939_zps2ef09a51.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


 
not the clearest pics, but nothing to show it's not authentic.


----------



## randr21

Mavycakes said:


> Here are some more pictures. I hope you can authenticate. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/94769970@N06/


 
looks good


----------



## Mavycakes

randr21 said:


> looks good.



Thank you!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

randr21 said:


> listing over, but looks good



Thanks! Its now BIN at a much higher price!


----------



## Hamhamjanice

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you thank you!


----------



## madeleine86

randr21 said:


> not the clearest pics, but nothing to show it's not authentic.


Thank you so much


----------



## angexz298

randr21 said:


> no red flags so far, but pls ask for more close up macro pics of the zipper tags inside and outside, as well as the back of the metal zipper (where YKK should be stamped).



wait which metal zipper? Don't both zippers (inside and outside) have a leather wrapping?


----------



## randr21

The tags are leather, the metal base is the one with ykk


----------



## floriade

Hi ladies, please help with this one
I have purchased and received the bag (yes, stupid me should get it authenticated first!)
Item name: GENUINE GIVENCHY Light Gold Antigona Calf Leather Bag Tote Rare
Seller name: *chymera*
Item ID: 321101490115
Link: http://******/14Q3s4E

Additional photos:


----------



## fionah17

Hi,
I am completely new to this however I always use this website to see all the great purchases and to get information etc so thought why not join!

Anyway i have purchased a givenchy antigona online,(i know i should have had it authenticated first) it has a reciept etc. However i am curious on you guys opinion to whether it is real, i am having some doubts. It is still listed as for sale however the seller said she will remove the item asap! 
Its the slouchyness and also the end of the zip on the bag that are making me extremely cautious as in comparison to other antigonas the zip seems to stop a little far up, just doesnt seem to look as neat!
With regards to the slouchyness i have seen other bags loose their shape etc but it seems rather slouched, is there anyway i could help this? A purse organizer maybe to keep it structured?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Heres the link....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171020007643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

THANK YOUUUUU IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## bag braggart

Randr21 will you please authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LEATHER SATCHEL 100% AUTHENTIC!!!!
Seller name: boat999dariusz
Item ID: 111045677371
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...371?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dad6913b


----------



## Felyne

Could you please authenticate this ebay purse please, thank you so much.  I've searched the Item number and can't see it already being requested in here.

Item name:  
*GIVENCHY WOMEN'S LEATHER HANDBAG BAG PURSE ANTIGONA 12H5100110006 BLUE*

Seller name:   frmoda_it 
Item ID:  
181118922564
 		 Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-WO...RSE-ANTIGONA-12H5100110006-BLUE-/181118922564


----------



## afonua11

Item Name: Medium Black Nightingale Goatskin Satchel
Item Number: 161003772128
Seller ID: naveamme
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161003772128?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Really interested in this bag but want to make sure it's legit.  I'm also considering this bag as well:

Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Shoulder Grey/ Purple Patent Leather Bag Purse Medium
Item Number:321104788376 
Seller ID: konfetka24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321104788376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks for your help! Looking foward to hearing back


----------



## fionah17

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this please? 
I have already purchased stupidly and i am dubious to whether it is real! Still listed at the moment as the seller is waiting for the item to end as she doesn't know how to end it! Seemed too good to be true i couldn't help myself!

Inside the bag there is a leather made in italy label with the code EF0099 on then in the inside pocked there is a tiny label in the corner as if to be hidden which has the number 4 on it!?

Item name: givenchy bag
Item number: 171020007643
Seller ID: duke.barlow1986
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171020007643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank Youuu!


----------



## fionah17

The handles also seem shorter than other antigonas. I have tried to research what the inside givenchy label is like however mine is just like a sewn in leather plaque. However I have noticed some which seem more like a tab which you can lift up etc.
There is also a double strap?! I have tried to attach some pictures however it is not letting me, think I need to have full membership first . However if you go on the ebay link above ypu will find pictures of the bag there.

Anyway any help would be greatly appreciated!
It is driving me insane thinking I have wasted money on what could be a fake! !


----------



## randr21

floriade said:


> Hi ladies, please help with this one
> I have purchased and received the bag (yes, stupid me should get it authenticated first!)
> Item name: GENUINE GIVENCHY Light Gold Antigona Calf Leather Bag Tote Rare
> Seller name: *chymera*
> Item ID: 321101490115
> Link: http://******/14Q3s4E
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2135823
> View attachment 2135825
> View attachment 2135826
> View attachment 2135827
> View attachment 2135828
> View attachment 2135829
> View attachment 2135830
> View attachment 2135831


 
looks fine


----------



## randr21

fionah17 said:


> Hi,
> I am completely new to this however I always use this website to see all the great purchases and to get information etc so thought why not join!
> 
> Anyway i have purchased a givenchy antigona online,(i know i should have had it authenticated first) it has a reciept etc. However i am curious on you guys opinion to whether it is real, i am having some doubts. It is still listed as for sale however the seller said she will remove the item asap!
> Its the slouchyness and also the end of the zip on the bag that are making me extremely cautious as in comparison to other antigonas the zip seems to stop a little far up, just doesnt seem to look as neat!
> With regards to the slouchyness i have seen other bags loose their shape etc but it seems rather slouched, is there anyway i could help this? A purse organizer maybe to keep it structured?
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Heres the link....
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171020007643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> THANK YOUUUUU IN ADVANCE!!!


 
please follow the 1st format of this thread.  this is a benefit on multiple fronts: others that are asking to authenticate the same bag, sellers who may be selling counterfeit, etc.


----------



## randr21

bag braggart said:


> Randr21 will you please authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE LEATHER SATCHEL 100% AUTHENTIC!!!!
> Seller name: boat999dariusz
> Item ID: 111045677371
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...371?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19dad6913b


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

Felyne said:


> Could you please authenticate this ebay purse please, thank you so much. I've searched the Item number and can't see it already being requested in here.
> 
> Item name:
> *GIVENCHY WOMEN'S LEATHER HANDBAG BAG PURSE ANTIGONA 12H5100110006 BLUE*
> 
> Seller name: frmoda_it
> Item ID:
> 181118922564
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-WO...RSE-ANTIGONA-12H5100110006-BLUE-/181118922564


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

fionah17 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please authenticate this please?
> I have already purchased stupidly and i am dubious to whether it is real! Still listed at the moment as the seller is waiting for the item to end as she doesn't know how to end it! Seemed too good to be true i couldn't help myself!
> 
> Inside the bag there is a leather made in italy label with the code EF0099 on then in the inside pocked there is a tiny label in the corner as if to be hidden which has the number 4 on it!?
> 
> Item name: givenchy bag
> Item number: 171020007643
> Seller ID: duke.barlow1986
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171020007643?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank Youuu!


 
serial numbers have no decipherable meaning, at least none that I've heard of.  and unfortunately, this is not authentic.


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Item Name: Medium Black Nightingale Goatskin Satchel
> Item Number: 161003772128
> Seller ID: naveamme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161003772128?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Really interested in this bag but want to make sure it's legit. I'm also considering this bag as well:
> 
> Item Name: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Shoulder Grey/ Purple Patent Leather Bag Purse Medium
> Item Number:321104788376
> Seller ID: konfetka24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321104788376?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks for your help! Looking foward to hearing back


 
I would not bid on the first one, several red flags.  The patent one is authentic.


----------



## Felyne

randr21 said:


> authentic


Thank you so much, Randr21


----------



## afonua11

randr21 said:


> I would not bid on the first one, several red flags.  The patent one is authentic.



Thank you!! Fingers crossed that I win the patent one


----------



## Johnnygaga

Hi Guys, Im new here. and i need your help to identify the Large Givenchy pandora, i bought from ebay. the reason why i suspect its a fake because of the stitchings which are rough, especialy the ones connecting leather panels near the zips area. The SA from givenchy said it looks fake and he couldn't help to identify , otherwise he will need to cut off the handle if its a fake. i wanted to return it to the seller but she doesnt accept returns. so now i will nee you all help to identify it. 

P/s: the dust bag she provide is a wool which is totally different from the usually cotton givenchy dust bag.

and i dont know what should i do now. im living in Melbourne, theres no any other shops can help, if there are, please let me know.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi ladies,

could you please authenticate this one for me?

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MOY MEDIUM BAG
Item Number: 140953915659
Seller ID: chanelon5th
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d182110b

thanks so much!


----------



## Camille1504

Hi everyone! 

Can anyone please authenticate my givenchy Nightingale. Please!!! I just bought this one from ebay and I want to be sure if this one is authentic. Please help me!!! This is my first Nightingale. 

Thank you very much.
The model's name ist Givenchy Lacquer Nightingale Bag

Please Help...


----------



## jlonie

hi girls, could you please authenticate this givenchy nightingale? thanks a lot!

eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171021772283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_61wt_890
item name: Givenchy Beige Croc Stamped Medium Nightingale Bag
seller: leeleeanni
item#: 171021772283


----------



## afonua11

Item Name: Large GIVENCHY Nightingale Black Purse with Shoulder Strap
Item Number:230961994040
Seller ID:lb0380
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-GIVEN...Handbags&hash=item35c6685938&autorefresh=true

Hoping this one is legit!


----------



## floriade

randr21 said:


> looks fine



thank you!


----------



## Aquasun

Hi all

Can you help authenticate this bag please? 

Item Name: Givenchy black leather studded bag c2007
Link: http://aquasmoon.imgur.com/
Comments: Thanks in advance

Leather internal tag reads: BA 1007 reverse says Made in Turkey. YKK on zipper. Couldn't post images here due to missing security token pop-up messages. I have an authentic Miu Miu bag with a Made in Turkey tag too.

http://aquasmoon.imgur.com
See Givenchy album.

Have a good day!


----------



## minimalenvy

I purchased this bag from eBay, if anyone can authenticate this it would be super appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
Item Number: 271189946983
Seller ID: nalichnij7777
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...rkBELcWkcfRLcvjYsBFKQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Prada143

Please help me authenticate
Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## Prada143

More pictures...


----------



## Prada143

more pictures...


----------



## styleenvie

I am interested in this listing for a Givenchy Antigona bag.  Can you please authenticate the item?

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Black Medium Grain Satchel/ Handbag
Item Number: 321108207082
Seller ID: babybeluga80
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321108207082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## styleenvie

I am also considering this listing on ebay as well and would really appreciate an authentication!

Thank you!!!

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium, Smooth Black Cowhide
Item Number: 261199713873
Seller ID: fromskim
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261199713873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## randr21

minimalenvy said:


> I purchased this bag from eBay, if anyone can authenticate this it would be super appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
> Item Number: 271189946983
> Seller ID: nalichnij7777
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...rkBELcWkcfRLcvjYsBFKQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
I don't recommend buying first, then authenticating.  this is not authentic.


----------



## randr21

Johnnygaga said:


> Hi Guys, Im new here. and i need your help to identify the Large Givenchy pandora, i bought from ebay. the reason why i suspect its a fake because of the stitchings which are rough, especialy the ones connecting leather panels near the zips area. The SA from givenchy said it looks fake and he couldn't help to identify , otherwise he will need to cut off the handle if its a fake. i wanted to return it to the seller but she doesnt accept returns. so now i will nee you all help to identify it.
> 
> P/s: the dust bag she provide is a wool which is totally different from the usually cotton givenchy dust bag.
> 
> and i dont know what should i do now. im living in Melbourne, theres no any other shops can help, if there are, please let me know.


 
this is why I don't recommend buying first and then authenticating.  you need to provide much more pics than this.  take macro close-up shots of everything, hardware, logos, stitching on the corners that you mentioned, etc.


----------



## randr21

luthienbabe said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> could you please authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MOY MEDIUM BAG
> Item Number: 140953915659
> Seller ID: chanelon5th
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...659?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d182110b
> 
> thanks so much!


 
It's missing some key pics, see my signature below and request them from seller.  make sure they are good close up quality.


----------



## randr21

Camille1504 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can anyone please authenticate my givenchy Nightingale. Please!!! I just bought this one from ebay and I want to be sure if this one is authentic. Please help me!!! This is my first Nightingale.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> The model's name ist Givenchy Lacquer Nightingale Bag
> 
> Please Help...


 
once again, I don't recommend buying first and then authenticating.  also, can you check your listing to see if I've already authenticated this before?


----------



## randr21

jlonie said:


> hi girls, could you please authenticate this givenchy nightingale? thanks a lot!
> 
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171021772283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648#ht_61wt_890
> item name: Givenchy Beige Croc Stamped Medium Nightingale Bag
> seller: leeleeanni
> item#: 171021772283


 
need more pics.  see my signature below to ask seller.


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Item Name: Large GIVENCHY Nightingale Black Purse with Shoulder Strap
> Item Number:230961994040
> Seller ID:lb0380
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-GIVEN...Handbags&hash=item35c6685938&autorefresh=true
> 
> Hoping this one is legit!


 
need some more pics, see my signature.  also ask for close ups of zipper tags of shoulder strap and inside pocket.


----------



## randr21

Aquasun said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can you help authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy black leather studded bag c2007
> Link: http://aquasmoon.imgur.com/
> Comments: Thanks in advance
> 
> Leather internal tag reads: BA 1007 reverse says Made in Turkey. YKK on zipper. Couldn't post images here due to missing security token pop-up messages. I have an authentic Miu Miu bag with a Made in Turkey tag too.
> 
> http://aquasmoon.imgur.com
> See Givenchy album.
> 
> Have a good day!


 
I'm not familiar with bag, but nothing is raising any red flags.


----------



## randr21

Prada143 said:


> more pictures...


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

minimalenvy said:


> I purchased this bag from eBay, if anyone can authenticate this it would be super appreciated. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
> Item Number: 271189946983
> Seller ID: nalichnij7777
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...rkBELcWkcfRLcvjYsBFKQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 
Highly do not recommend buying first and then authenticating.  This is not authentic.


----------



## randr21

styleenvie said:


> I am interested in this listing for a Givenchy Antigona bag.  Can you please authenticate the item?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Black Medium Grain Satchel/ Handbag
> Item Number: 321108207082
> Seller ID: babybeluga80
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321108207082?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!


 
looks good


----------



## randr21

styleenvie said:


> I am also considering this listing on ebay as well and would really appreciate an authentication!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium, Smooth Black Cowhide
> Item Number: 261199713873
> Seller ID: fromskim
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261199713873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


 
pls ask seller if there's anything on the back of the zipper back, and if it shows YKK on the side.  also, can I see a close up of one of the inner pocket with the "Givenchy" word straight on?


----------



## Aquasun

randr21 said:


> I'm not familiar with bag, but nothing is raising any red flags.


Many thanks Randr21, I really appreciate your response!  I don't think this bag range was popular at all. I have only ever seen the 2-tone version, once since 2007


----------



## i-am-fashion

hi ladies, please, authenticate 

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/100-Authenti...-Nightingale-Bag-/321092700631#ht_7250wt_1271

or 
then attach any photos


----------



## randr21

i-am-fashion said:


> hi ladies, please, authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/100-Authenti...-Nightingale-Bag-/321092700631#ht_7250wt_1271
> 
> or
> then attach any photos


 
pls include seller name and item no., or else it doesn't help anyone who's searching, and I do not want to authenticate multiple times.


----------



## i-am-fashion

hi, i'll try it again.
i'm posting this from a friend coz she's desperate knowing if these authentic. thanks

Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Vinly & Leather Quilted Medium Nightingale Bag!
Item Number: 321092700631
Seller ID: shopaholic_927 
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/100-Authenti...-Nightingale-Bag-/321092700631#ht_7270wt_1139


----------



## i-am-fashion

i-am-fashion said:


> hi, i'll try it again.
> i'm posting this from a friend coz she's desperate knowing if these authentic. thanks
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Vinly & Leather Quilted Medium Nightingale Bag!
> Item Number: 321092700631
> Seller ID: shopaholic_927
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/100-Authenti...-Nightingale-Bag-/321092700631#ht_7270wt_1139



I found an answer from post #3744
Thanks


----------



## Prada143

randr21 said:


> not authentic


Thanks randr21, may I ask why it's not authentic? I bought it already (yes, you are so against buying 1st before authenticating) and will need basis in returning, Thanks so much!


----------



## Schuholic

Hy Guys,
i found this wonderfull Croco Antigona on ebay Germany. Can somebody please authenticate it? 

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona crocodile effect leather tote medium
Item Number: 261201395714 		  
Seller ID: bina88*11
Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Schuholic said:


> Hy Guys,
> i found this wonderfull Croco Antigona on ebay Germany. Can somebody please authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona crocodile effect leather tote medium
> Item Number: 261201395714
> Seller ID: bina88*11
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:de
> 
> Thanks



Looks ok but pls ask seller for:
1. Clear shot of the UNDERSIDE of the zipper.
2. Close-up clear shot of the HW connector between strap and bag. She has one shot but I need to see the other side of the HW.


----------



## Schuholic

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks ok but pls ask seller for:
> 1. Clear shot of the UNDERSIDE of the zipper.
> 2. Close-up clear shot of the HW connector between strap and bag. She has one shot but I need to see the other side of the HW.



Thank you!
She already added a few more pictures, hope it helps


----------



## danotingc

hi ladies! please help me authenticate this givenchy pandora. it's a private sale. thanks a lot!

Item: Givenchy Medium Pandora Gray Pepe Leather (changed color in places because it was heavily used by previous owner; also applied Leather Honey to moisturize dry, scuffed spots. Made in Italy tag reflects true brand new color)
Seller/Item Number: Private Sale

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_1.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_2.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_3.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_4.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_5.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_6.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_7.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_8.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_9.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_10.jpg 

media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_11.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

Schuholic said:


> Thank you!
> She already added a few more pictures, hope it helps




Zipper: I actually meant the underside of the zipper at the pull part, not the teeth of the zipper.  The part of the zipper that zips or unzips, I need to see the underside of that.  The seller will have to tuck her camera into the bag and shoot a clear shot of that underside. 

Side HW:  Seller needs to show the *sides* of the hw connecting strap and bag...not the front face of the hw.  Her photo #4 but from each side.


HTH


----------



## randr21

Prada143 said:


> Thanks randr21, may I ask why it's not authentic? I bought it already (yes, you are so against buying 1st before authenticating) and will need basis in returning, Thanks so much!


 
unfortunately, we don't provide the reasons since we don't want counterfeiters to improve their wares.  ebay shouldn't have a problem since they usually side with buyers.  check our tpf ebay thread.  I'm sure they have people there who've been in your situation.


----------



## Schuholic

hrhsunshine said:


> Zipper: I actually meant the underside of the zipper at the pull part, not the teeth of the zipper.  The part of the zipper that zips or unzips, I need to see the underside of that.  The seller will have to tuck her camera into the bag and shoot a clear shot of that underside.
> 
> Side HW:  Seller needs to show the *sides* of the hw connecting strap and bag...not the front face of the hw.  Her photo #4 but from each side.
> 
> 
> HTH



Ok, there are more pictures now, hth!

I asked for a authenticate card or something but she said thers no such thing at givenchy. Is that true? Im completly new to givenchy, so please excuse my questions 

Thank you sooo much for your patience and your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Schuholic said:


> Ok, there are more pictures now, hth!
> 
> I asked for a authenticate card or something but she said thers no such thing at givenchy. Is that true? Im completly new to givenchy, so please excuse my questions
> 
> Thank you sooo much for your patience and your help!



Looks good!   Great job getting the photos.
There are tags that come with Gbags. We don't really call them authentication cards but you should ask her for all tags, leather swatch, and dustbag. 

Beautiful color and texture.  Good luck!


----------



## red.white.black

Hi, can you help authenticate these bags:

bag name: Givenchy women's Antigona Envelope Clutch Bag from SS13 collection in black
seller: alinaaly11
Item number:321107739059
link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-wo...9059?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item4ac38341b3 

bag name: NEW GIVENCHY Tweed and Red Leather Antigona Satchel Shoulder Bag $2245
seller: kryyl
Item number:261182632108
link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261182632108


----------



## hrhsunshine

red.white.black said:


> Hi, can you help authenticate these bags:
> 
> bag name: Givenchy women's Antigona Envelope Clutch Bag from SS13 collection in black
> seller: alinaaly11
> Item number:321107739059
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-wo...9059?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item4ac38341b3
> 
> bag name: NEW GIVENCHY Tweed and Red Leather Antigona Satchel Shoulder Bag $2245
> seller: kryyl
> Item number:261182632108
> link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261182632108



Clutch: Not authentic

Antigona: Looks ok thus far, but pls ask seller for clear close-up shots of the sides of the hw connecting the strap and bag


----------



## danotingc

Hi! Bumping this, i'm hoping someone can help me out. Thanks so much! 



danotingc said:


> hi ladies! please help me authenticate this givenchy pandora. it's a private sale. thanks a lot!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Pandora Gray Pepe Leather (changed color in places because it was heavily used by previous owner; also applied Leather Honey to moisturize dry, scuffed spots. Made in Italy tag reflects true brand new color)
> Seller/Item Number: Private Sale
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_1.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_2.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_3.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_4.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_5.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_6.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_7.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_8.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_9.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_10.jpg
> 
> media.use.com/images/s_1/1b7bebd89ee990faf27a_11.jpg


----------



## styleenvie

randr21 said:


> pls ask seller if there's anything on the back of the zipper back, and if it shows YKK on the side.  also, can I see a close up of one of the inner pocket with the "Givenchy" word straight on?



She has listed a few more pictures.  Let me know if that's what you needed.

Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## Schuholic

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!   Great job getting the photos.
> There are tags that come with Gbags. We don't really call them authentication cards but you should ask her for all tags, leather swatch, and dustbag.
> 
> Beautiful color and texture.  Good luck!




she just answered me. There are no tags and no bill only the dust bag. Now i don't know what do to. 

But thank you, you've been a great help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Schuholic said:


> she just answered me. There are no tags and no bill only the dust bag. Now i don't know what do to.
> 
> But thank you, you've been a great help!




The bag itself IS authentic.  It depends on how important it is to you to have the tags and swatch.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## randr21

danotingc said:


> Hi! Bumping this, i'm hoping someone can help me out. Thanks so much!


 
please follow 1st post format.  also, the link says image doesn't exist.


----------



## randr21

styleenvie said:


> She has listed a few more pictures.  Let me know if that's what you needed.
> 
> Thanks again for the help!!


 
authentic and kudos to seller for great pics.


----------



## Krismeustri

So, I picked up a luggage set at the thrift store, and ended up with more than I expected! i have 2 suitcases, 2 bags, and suit-bag.
I don't know if you guys can identify it, I have no idea what i actually have.
It says that they were made in Korea, and signed in France.
The bigger of the suitcases is 28in by 20in
The smaller is exactly the same but 26in by 18in
I will post the bags separately!


----------



## Krismeustri

There are also 2 bags, one bigger than the other but otherwise exactly the same.
The bigger is 18in by 9in, and the smaller is 13in by 20in.
If you need any other if and/or this is the wrong place to post it, please let me know!
Thank in advance =)


----------



## imanirene

Hello,

Can someone authenticate this purse for me, please. Thank you  It is for an auction item on ebay 

Item Name: Authentic Limited Edition Givenchy Nightingale Bag with Golden Monogram Details
Item Number: 221214833052
Seller ID: fashionhunter23  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33816e799c


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies and randr21. 

First thank you, randr21 for your previous reply. I'll post more photos of the actual bag soon to confirm its authenticity soon Please take a look later.

I also won this wallet. Please take a look at it too. Thank you as always.

Item name: Givenchy Pandora wallet
Item number: 251257922585
Seller ID: vitaliya70
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV%2BQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Celine Lover

Hi Ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate the following Nightingale?

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE TOTE LIGHT BROWN/CAMEL BAG $2895 EXTREMELY RARE SIZE XLARGE
Item Number: 140953852747
Seller ID: chanelon5th
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140953852747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Krismeustri said:


> So, I picked up a luggage set at the thrift store, and ended up with more than I expected! i have 2 suitcases, 2 bags, and suit-bag.
> I don't know if you guys can identify it, I have no idea what i actually have.
> It says that they were made in Korea, and signed in France.
> The bigger of the suitcases is 28in by 20in
> The smaller is exactly the same but 26in by 18in
> I will post the bags separately!




I have my doubts on these.  I will ask Randr to Please Chime In.


----------



## hrhsunshine

imanirene said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this purse for me, please. Thank you  It is for an auction item on ebay
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Limited Edition Givenchy Nightingale Bag with Golden Monogram Details
> Item Number: 221214833052
> Seller ID: fashionhunter23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33816e799c




Looks ok to me but I will as Randr to Please Chime In just to be sure.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies and randr21.
> 
> First thank you, randr21 for your previous reply. I'll post more photos of the actual bag soon to confirm its authenticity soon Please take a look later.
> 
> I also won this wallet. Please take a look at it too. Thank you as always.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora wallet
> Item number: 251257922585
> Seller ID: vitaliya70
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV%2BQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Authentic. However, Pls authenticate prior to purchase to be safe.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Celine Lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate the following Nightingale?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE TOTE LIGHT BROWN/CAMEL BAG $2895 EXTREMELY RARE SIZE XLARGE
> Item Number: 140953852747
> Seller ID: chanelon5th
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140953852747?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hi authenticators, i just like to ask if there's a givenchy nightingale that is made in china? coz ive been seeing a lot in ebay seller's says that its authentic..thanks


----------



## EvaRobyn

Hi all, please advise if this is authentic? Thanks a bunch!!

Item Name: BN NEW SEASON S/S13 med PANDORA GIVENCHY BAG grainy RED LEATHER purse
Item Number: 140955973018
Seller ID: trade348
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140955973018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## randr21

Krismeustri said:


> So, I picked up a luggage set at the thrift store, and ended up with more than I expected! i have 2 suitcases, 2 bags, and suit-bag.
> I don't know if you guys can identify it, I have no idea what i actually have.
> It says that they were made in Korea, and signed in France.
> The bigger of the suitcases is 28in by 20in
> The smaller is exactly the same but 26in by 18in
> I will post the bags separately!


 
I'm not keen on this one, and I'm not even sure if it's vintage.


----------



## randr21

imanirene said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this purse for me, please. Thank you  It is for an auction item on ebay
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Limited Edition Givenchy Nightingale Bag with Golden Monogram Details
> Item Number: 221214833052
> Seller ID: fashionhunter23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...52?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item33816e799c


 
pls ask for clear close up pic of the logo on the hw as well as pics of the inner and outer zipper tags head-on, not the profile pic in the listing.  see my signature below for reference.


----------



## randr21

iwasborn2shop said:


> hi authenticators, i just like to ask if there's a givenchy nightingale that is made in china? coz ive been seeing a lot in ebay seller's says that its authentic..thanks


 
this is not an authentication question, and has been addressed before so pls do a search in this subforum.


----------



## randr21

EvaRobyn said:


> Hi all, please advise if this is authentic? Thanks a bunch!!
> 
> Item Name: BN NEW SEASON S/S13 med PANDORA GIVENCHY BAG grainy RED LEATHER purse
> Item Number: 140955973018
> Seller ID: trade348
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140955973018?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
listing over


----------



## ujili

Please authenticate This Givenchy for me.

Name: Givenchy Antigona Madonna Tote
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/122538-100-authentic-givenchy-madonna-antigona-tote.html

Thanks!


----------



## EvaRobyn

randr21 said:


> listing over




Hi, I made an offer and it was accepted. I'm pretty sure the bag is authentic, but would like an opinion, please. Thanks.


----------



## randr21

EvaRobyn said:


> Hi, I made an offer and it was accepted. I'm pretty sure the bag is authentic, but would like an opinion, please. Thanks.



Looks fine


----------



## randr21

ujili said:


> Please authenticate This Givenchy for me.
> 
> Name: Givenchy Antigona Madonna Tote
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/122538-100-authentic-givenchy-madonna-antigona-tote.html
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good


----------



## ujili

randr21 said:


> Looks good



Thanks alot!


----------



## EvaRobyn

randr21 said:


> Looks fine



Thanks!


----------



## girlina

New to the forum, so hope I'm doing this correctly.  Please authenticate.

Item Name: Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale w/ silver hardware BNWT100%AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 171025253695
Seller ID:  luxurybylisa
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...695?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d1e6453f


----------



## Krismeustri

hrhsunshine said:


> I have my doubts on these.  I will ask Randr to Please Chime In.


Thanks anyway!


----------



## randr21

girlina said:


> New to the forum, so hope I'm doing this correctly. Please authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale w/ silver hardware BNWT100%AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 171025253695
> Seller ID: luxurybylisa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...695?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d1e6453f


 
welcome and you picked a great bag to have your eye on...can you ask for closeup logo shot on the hardware? see my signature for reference.


----------



## jhl2435

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. I'm waiting for this bag which is en route my home at this time Would you please authenticate this bag? I'll post more photos when I receive it. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale shopper bag
> Item Number: 121082986922
> Seller ID: dentritic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-10...69SVt7BK2P8vONtwV%2BQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Received the bag!!! It looks authentic to me and it's been authenticated with the seller's photos already but please confirm its authenticity with my own photos again. Thank you in advance, randr21, hrhsunshine and all ladies who look at this


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Received the bag!!! It looks authentic to me and it's been authenticated with the seller's photos already but please confirm its authenticity with my own photos again. Thank you in advance, randr21, hrhsunshine and all ladies who look at this



Looks good so far, but pls include a SIDE shot of the zipper pull.


----------



## randr21

jhl2435 said:


> Received the bag!!! It looks authentic to me and it's been authenticated with the seller's photos already but please confirm its authenticity with my own photos again. Thank you in advance, randr21, hrhsunshine and all ladies who look at this



authentic


----------



## ChloeGrace

Hello 
Could you please help me out in authenticating my first givenchy clutch? 
Two days ago, I bought this antigona envelope clutch at Harrods and being a picky person I thought I managed to inspect all possible areas of the clutch but when I got home and noticed the lettering of GIVENCHY not in a straight line (or at least aligned fairly evenly) I start having a doubt on the faultiness of this gorgeous clutch which is very annoying!  I'm concerned with the letter "H" which seems to be too tilted - am I being too picky?

I mean it is not that noticeable if you see it from a distance and I've asked some of my friends who own givenchy bags, purses etc and some actually say it can happen with authentic givenchy? I wouldn't mind keeping the clutch if it seems to be authentic in other people's point of view but if that is not the case I will just pop in to Harrods next week and get it exchanged...

Hope the photos I've attached are clear enough. I would greatly appreciate your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChloeGrace said:


> Hello
> Could you please help me out in authenticating my first givenchy clutch?
> Two days ago, I bought this antigona envelope clutch at Harrods and being a picky person I thought I managed to inspect all possible areas of the clutch but when I got home and noticed the lettering of GIVENCHY not in a straight line (or at least aligned fairly evenly) I start having a doubt on the faultiness of this gorgeous clutch which is very annoying!  I'm concerned with the letter "H" which seems to be too tilted - am I being too picky?
> 
> I mean it is not that noticeable if you see it from a distance and I've asked some of my friends who own givenchy bags, purses etc and some actually say it can happen with authentic givenchy? I wouldn't mind keeping the clutch if it seems to be authentic in other people's point of view but if that is not the case I will just pop in to Harrods next week and get it exchanged...
> 
> Hope the photos I've attached are clear enough. I would greatly appreciate your help!



I can't authenticate based on the photos you have provided, but if you bought at Harrods, it should be real. I would do an exchange if possible for a perfect one.  There are plenty on the market, you shouldn't pay that much money for a defective item.


----------



## ispy

Please authenticate this givenchy pandora for me.
Supposed to be the large size.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055577352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Anton_33

Item: Pandora
Link: http://sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+...venchy+Pandora+Orange+Medium+(Pre+Production)

I'm new here and wondering if there's such a thing as pre-production bags from designers as this seller states.

Appreciate your inputs.

Tnx


----------



## hrhsunshine

ispy said:


> Please authenticate this givenchy pandora for me.
> Supposed to be the large size.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055577352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Anton_33 said:


> Item: Pandora
> Link: http://sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+...venchy+Pandora+Orange+Medium+(Pre+Production)
> 
> I'm new here and wondering if there's such a thing as pre-production bags from designers as this seller states.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Tnx



Pls follow the format as instructed in the beginning of this thread. Thr format assists other members who may be interested in authenticating the same item or seller and helps to minimize duplicate requests.


----------



## ispy

Sorry hrhsunshine!

Here it is in correct format:

Hi all, please help me authenticate this bag:

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora messenger bag black lambskin leather
Item Number: 111055577352
Seller ID: ggraywinnie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055577352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks very much in advance for your help! &#128516;


----------



## DoriLaselva

Can I get this givenchy authenticated?  TIA

Givenchy medium goat leather red pandora bag

Site:  eBay

Seller:  david_402

Item:  281095867178

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41729e8b2a


----------



## hrhsunshine

ispy said:


> Sorry hrhsunshine!
> 
> Here it is in correct format:
> 
> Hi all, please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora messenger bag black lambskin leather
> Item Number: 111055577352
> Seller ID: ggraywinnie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111055577352?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help! &#128516;



I hope you didn't buy this as it doesn't look right to me.  The pictures are not good but from what I see, it looks questionable.


----------



## hrhsunshine

DoriLaselva said:


> Can I get this givenchy authenticated?  TIA
> 
> Givenchy medium goat leather red pandora bag
> 
> Site:  eBay
> 
> Seller:  david_402
> 
> Item:  281095867178
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41729e8b2a



Looks good


----------



## ispy

How about this listing please? Is this bag authentic?

Item Name: $2020 Givenchy Large Pepe Pandora Messenger in Black                       
Item Number: 111054030636
Seller ID: hyujang
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111054030636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ispy said:


> How about this listing please? Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item Name: $2020 Givenchy Large Pepe Pandora Messenger in Black
> Item Number: 111054030636
> Seller ID: hyujang
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111054030636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Looks good


----------



## randr21

ChloeGrace said:


> Hello
> Could you please help me out in authenticating my first givenchy clutch?
> Two days ago, I bought this antigona envelope clutch at Harrods and being a picky person I thought I managed to inspect all possible areas of the clutch but when I got home and noticed the lettering of GIVENCHY not in a straight line (or at least aligned fairly evenly) I start having a doubt on the faultiness of this gorgeous clutch which is very annoying!  I'm concerned with the letter "H" which seems to be too tilted - am I being too picky?
> 
> I mean it is not that noticeable if you see it from a distance and I've asked some of my friends who own givenchy bags, purses etc and some actually say it can happen with authentic givenchy? I wouldn't mind keeping the clutch if it seems to be authentic in other people's point of view but if that is not the case I will just pop in to Harrods next week and get it exchanged...
> 
> Hope the photos I've attached are clear enough. I would greatly appreciate your help!



Seems luke some UK sourced G items had this prob since we had another report of this from lane crawford. Its likely a bad QC batch. You should bring back to store and see if they can fix the prob.


----------



## afonua11

randr21 said:


> need some more pics, see my signature.  also ask for close ups of zipper tags of shoulder strap and inside pocket.



They wouldn't send me them so I've stopped pursuing the bag.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## afonua11

Looking to see if two bags I'm watching are authentic:

*First one:*
Item Name: Givenchy Black Pepe Leather 'Pandora' Medium Messenger Bag
Item Number: 390579715534
Seller ID: edropoff
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390579715534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Second one:*
Item Name: $2020 Givenchy Large Pepe Pandora Messenger in Black
Item Number: hyujang
Seller ID: 111054030636
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111054030636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks again in advance! xo


----------



## hrhsunshine

afonua11 said:


> Looking to see if two bags I'm watching are authentic:
> 
> *First one:*
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Pepe Leather 'Pandora' Medium Messenger Bag
> Item Number: 390579715534
> Seller ID: edropoff
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390579715534?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *Second one:*
> Item Name: $2020 Givenchy Large Pepe Pandora Messenger in Black
> Item Number: hyujang
> Seller ID: 111054030636
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111054030636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks again in advance! xo



First Pandora: Authentic
Second Pandora: I just authenticated this one this morning. Pls make sure you research an item on this thread first to avoid duplicating requests.


----------



## madeleine86

Please authenticate this antigona


----------



## madeleine86

Please authenticate this antigona  more pics


----------



## madeleine86

Please authenticate this antigona  last pics. Hope it's enough pics. Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

madeleine86 said:


> Please authenticate this antigona  last pics. Hope it's enough pics. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2151204
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151205
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151206
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151207
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151208
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151209
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151210



Authentic


----------



## madeleine86

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## Anton_33

Item: Givenchy Pandora orange medium
Item number:6369858
Seller id: fruitybeauty
Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+c...+Production)



I'm new here and wondering if there's such a thing as pre-production bags from designers as this seller states.

Appreciate your inputs.

Tnx


----------



## Skim1024

Hello! Please authenticate. The seller has uploaded more pictures. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium, Smooth Black Cowhide
Item Number: 261199713873
Seller ID: fromskim
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Smooth-Black-Cowhide-/261199713873


----------



## hrhsunshine

Anton_33 said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora orange medium
> Item number:6369858
> Seller id: fruitybeauty
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+c...+Production)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here and wondering if there's such a thing as pre-production bags from designers as this seller states.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Tnx



Page not working.  Don't know what pre-production bags are.  I know there are pre-season items which are released before the main season release.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Skim1024 said:


> Hello! Please authenticate. The seller has uploaded more pictures. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium, Smooth Black Cowhide
> Item Number: 261199713873
> Seller ID: fromskim
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Smooth-Black-Cowhide-/261199713873




Authentic


----------



## Anton_33

Anton_33 said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora orange medium
> Item number:6369858
> Seller id: fruitybeauty
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+c...+Production)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here and wondering if there's such a thing as pre-production bags from designers as this seller states.
> 
> Appreciate your inputs.
> 
> Tnx


http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...duction&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-13,13


----------



## hrhsunshine

Anton_33 said:


> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...duction&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-13,13



Authentic


----------



## afonua11

hrhsunshine said:


> First Pandora: Authentic
> Second Pandora: I just authenticated this one this morning. Pls make sure you research an item on this thread first to avoid duplicating requests.


Thanks for the info!! xo


----------



## girlina

New to the forum, so hope I'm doing this correctly. Please authenticate.  

The seller will relist this auction again.  Attached are new images.  Thoughts on its authenticity?  Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale w/ silver hardware BNWT100%AUTHENTIC
Item Number: 171025253695
Seller ID: luxurybylisa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## hrhsunshine

girlina said:


> New to the forum, so hope I'm doing this correctly. Please authenticate.
> 
> The seller will relist this auction again.  Attached are new images.  Thoughts on its authenticity?  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale w/ silver hardware BNWT100%AUTHENTIC
> Item Number: 171025253695
> Seller ID: luxurybylisa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Please research authentication thread so you don't duplicate a request. This bag has already been authenticated.


----------



## Anton_33

Thank you


----------



## Celine Lover

Hi Ladies,

Could you authenticate the following? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE WHITE PATENT CRINKLE LEATHER HANDBAG BAG
Item Number: 161010734026
Seller ID: saracouture67
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161010734026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Celine Lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you authenticate the following? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE WHITE PATENT CRINKLE LEATHER HANDBAG BAG
> Item Number: 161010734026
> Seller ID: saracouture67
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161010734026?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



authentic


----------



## tulips0214

HI.. My friend bought this bag from EBAY and just paid for it last night.  I usually post authentication requests on here before I buy, but she and has already purchased.  I'm trying to help her.  Can you kindly help me authenticate this:


Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Handbag Studded Made In Italy Serial # 3C 1070
Item Number: 290900448727 		  	
 Seller ID:  								 	 		 minili60
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...70-/290900448727?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160


----------



## hrhsunshine

tulips0214 said:


> HI.. My friend bought this bag from EBAY and just paid for it last night.  I usually post authentication requests on here before I buy, but she and has already purchased.  I'm trying to help her.  Can you kindly help me authenticate this:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Handbag Studded Made In Italy Serial # 3C 1070
> Item Number: 290900448727
> Seller ID:                                                 minili60
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...70-/290900448727?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160




I have never seen this style, however, no red flags for me.

Just for security, I would ask *Randr to please chime in.*


----------



## tulips0214

hrhsunshine said:


> I have never seen this style, however, no red flags for me.
> 
> Just for security, I would ask *Randr to please chime in.*


Hi Hrhsunshine.  Thank you .  I'll wait for Randr for further assessment.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Lisie

Authentic?

item: givenchy nightingale
seller: private







more pictures in the link , the upload didn't work: 
https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/4/eb4001.jpg
https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/213/sac003.jpg
https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/692/sac004.jpg
https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/849/sac005.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lisie said:


> Authentic?
> 
> item: givenchy nightingale
> seller: private
> 
> View attachment 2156071
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156072
> 
> 
> more pictures in the link , the upload didn't work:
> https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/4/eb4001.jpg
> https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/213/sac003.jpg
> https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/692/sac004.jpg
> https://imageshack.us/scaled/large/849/sac005.jpg



Pls submit better photos and refer to my signature for the shots that are needed.


----------



## kikim_12

Hi!

I'm thinking about buying this Givenchy Nightingale. I'm not sure about its authenticity though. Can someone help me? It's not from eBay.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kikim_12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this Givenchy Nightingale. I'm not sure about its authenticity though. Can someone help me? It's not from eBay.



I would stay away from this one.


----------



## kikim_12

hrhsunshine said:


> I would stay away from this one.



Why do you think it's a fake? What are the red flags I should look for?


----------



## randr21

tulips0214 said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine. Thank you . I'll wait for Randr for further assessment. Thank you for your help.


 
The pics are very grainy, but based on the first pic, it looks good.  since your friend already paid for it, ask her to take closeup pics of the logo, zippers, zipper tags (inside and out), studs, hardware when she receives it if she wants to be sure.


----------



## afonua11

I didn't see this anywhere in previous thread and would love to know if this is authentic.  I'm determined to win a Givenchy Pandora! 

Item Name: GIVENCHY Black Textured Leather Pandora Shoulder Handbag Bag
Item Number: 261203351220
Seller ID: riches_from_my_closet 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Bl...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd0eed6b4


----------



## afonua11

Also really hoping this one is okay, just determined to get an authentic Givenchy lol

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Fashion Handbag Authentic Purse w/Straps
Item Number: 281098056238
Seller ID: riccaliu 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172bff22e

Thanks again in advance! xo


----------



## hrhsunshine

kikim_12 said:


> Why do you think it's a fake? What are the red flags I should look for?



We don't share what makes us decide fake or authentic. That will give insight to those selling fakes.  I would just stay away from this bag and make sure to request authentication before buying one.


----------



## Lisie

more pics


----------



## goldfish19

Kindly authenticate this Sacca:

Item Name: BNWT GIVENCHY BLACK POLY GOLD STUDDED HOBO BAG
Item Number: 161010417097
Seller ID: rmgmt06 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-GIVENC...vvAqTObEiBotR1A0h7BDM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you very much!


----------



## tulips0214

randr21 said:


> The pics are very grainy, but based on the first pic, it looks good.  since your friend already paid for it, ask her to take closeup pics of the logo, zippers, zipper tags (inside and out), studs, hardware when she receives it if she wants to be sure.


Thank you Randr!  Your help is always very much appreciated.  I will include additional pictures when available.


----------



## kikim_12

hrhsunshine said:


> We don't share what makes us decide fake or authentic. That will give insight to those selling fakes.  I would just stay away from this bag and make sure to request authentication before buying one.



Alright, I understand. Thanks!


----------



## SunnyDae

Would love an opinion on this bag.  TIA!

Item Name:  Givenchy Lt. Khaki Medium Pandora Goatskin Leather Messenger Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  290903407037
Seller ID:  baganon
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCHY-LT-KHAKI-MEDIUM-PANDORA-
GOATSKIN-LEATHER-Messenger-Shoulder-Bag-/290903407037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bb31b9bd


----------



## sooyeonie

help please!

item: Givenchy antigona 
id: cherryfashion
item no.: 121098257649
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Meduim-Give...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3204c4f1


thank you~~


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> I didn't see this anywhere in previous thread and would love to know if this is authentic.  I'm determined to win a Givenchy Pandora!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Black Textured Leather Pandora Shoulder Handbag Bag
> Item Number: 261203351220
> Seller ID: riches_from_my_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Bl...220?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd0eed6b4


 
need a clearer pic of the logo, the one provided by seller (6th pic) is pointless since it's fuzzy.  also would like pics of the zipper tags inner and outer.


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Also really hoping this one is okay, just determined to get an authentic Givenchy lol
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Fashion Handbag Authentic Purse w/Straps
> Item Number: 281098056238
> Seller ID: riccaliu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...238?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172bff22e
> 
> Thanks again in advance! xo


 
very hard to authenticate black patent since the lighting on the crinkled surface makes it hard to see the details, but the other pics don't have any red flags.  can you ask seller to see if a better pic of the handle logo can be provided?  also, some closeup pics of the zipper tags, inner and outer would be good.


----------



## randr21

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly authenticate this Sacca:
> 
> Item Name: BNWT GIVENCHY BLACK POLY GOLD STUDDED HOBO BAG
> Item Number: 161010417097
> Seller ID: rmgmt06
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-GIVENC...vvAqTObEiBotR1A0h7BDM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

SunnyDae said:


> Would love an opinion on this bag.  TIA!
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Lt. Khaki Medium Pandora Goatskin Leather Messenger Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:  290903407037
> Seller ID:  baganon
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCHY-LT-KHAKI-MEDIUM-PANDORA-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bb31b9bdGOATSKIN-LEATHER-Messenger-Shoulder-Bag-/290903407037?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43bb31b9bd


 
authentic


----------



## randr21

sooyeonie said:


> help please!
> 
> item: Givenchy antigona
> id: cherryfashion
> item no.: 121098257649
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Meduim-Give...649?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3204c4f1
> 
> 
> thank you~~


 
authentic


----------



## Lisie

Lisie said:


> View attachment 2156329
> View attachment 2156330
> 
> 
> more pics



sorry, that's all pictures I got :/


----------



## sooyeonie

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thanks so much!!! Torn between the antigona and nightingale!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lisie said:


> sorry, that's all pictures I got :/



I need to see close up and clear shots of the hw, the handles, and the zipper tab, as in the posts in my signature.
If the seller doesn't want to cooperate and send you quality photos, then pass.
A reputable seller will send you whatever photos necessary to facilitate a smooth and legitimate transaction.


----------



## SunnyDae

randr21 said:


> authentic




Thank you!


----------



## goldfish19

randr21 said:


> authentic



Thank you


----------



## afonua11

randr21 said:


> very hard to authenticate black patent since the lighting on the crinkled surface makes it hard to see the details, but the other pics don't have any red flags.  can you ask seller to see if a better pic of the handle logo can be provided?  also, some closeup pics of the zipper tags, inner and outer would be good.



Hi! They updated and posted more pics of the bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281098056238&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Hi! They updated and posted more pics of the bag: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281098056238&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


 
can you ask what year seller bought this from barneys?  other than that, it looks ok.


----------



## kikim_12

Hi!

I need help authenticating this Nightingale. According to the seller it has slight stitching defects, thus the low price.

Item Name: GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
Item Number: 121099701012
Seller ID: apg216
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GUARANTEED-A...tDomain_211&hash=item1c321acb14#ht_3551wt_906

I've also attached some photos from the seller's facebook.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kikim_12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need help authenticating this Nightingale. According to the seller it has slight stitching defects, thus the low price.
> 
> Item Name: GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> Item Number: 121099701012
> Seller ID: apg216
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GUARANTEED-A...tDomain_211&hash=item1c321acb14#ht_3551wt_906
> 
> I've also attached some photos from the seller's facebook.



Not authentic


----------



## kikim_12

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic



Thanks hrhsunshine!


----------



## afonua11

randr21 said:


> can you ask what year seller bought this from barneys?  other than that, it looks ok.



Hi! They got back to me and said they bought it in 2010. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## randr21

afonua11 said:


> Hi! They got back to me and said they bought it in 2010. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


 
ok, if and when you get the bag, just make sure the patent is sturdy, but pliable, and the stitching and everything is consistent.  and if anything feels off, pls share.  it's a good thing the auction states authenticity guaranteed.


----------



## unoma

*Damentasche original GIVENCHY Modell: Antigona in Straussenlederoptik
* joerghense
171027900820
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damentasche-...900820?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item27d20ea994

pls ladies


----------



## darin2k

Hi everyone,
Would you pleas help me authentic this iTem and pls tell me it's a medium or Large

Thanks.


Item Name: GIVENCHY Dark Brown Pandora Messenger $2,020
Item Number: 140963487791
Seller ID: onepinkmarkettoo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Dark-Brown-Pandora-Messenger-2-020-/140963487791


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> *Damentasche original GIVENCHY Modell: Antigona in Straussenlederoptik
> * joerghense
> 171027900820
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damentasche-...900820?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item27d20ea994
> 
> pls ladies



Sehr gut!


----------



## hrhsunshine

darin2k said:


> Hi everyone,
> Would you pleas help me authentic this iTem
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Dark Brown Pandora Messenger $2,020
> Item Number: 140963487791
> Seller ID: onepinkmarkettoo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Dark-Brown-Pandora-Messenger-2-020-/140963487791




Looks fine to me


----------



## darin2k

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fine to me


Thanks hrhsunshine :]

but it's a large ,isn't it.


----------



## erisstartle

Item Name: New Givenchy Aborigine Medium Leather Pandora Messenger Bag
Listing number: 200920369577
Seller name or ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec7c989a9


----------



## unoma

hrhsunshine said:


> Sehr gut!



Danke


----------



## hrhsunshine

darin2k said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine :]
> 
> but it's a large ,isn't it.




A large is approximately 14.5"W x 9.5"H x 6.5"D
You should confirm the measurements with the seller


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Danke



Bitte


----------



## hrhsunshine

erisstartle said:


> Item Name: New Givenchy Aborigine Medium Leather Pandora Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 200920369577
> Seller name or ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Working Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...577?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec7c989a9




Authentic


----------



## gemgem24

*I have purchased a Givenchy Nightingale Large Croc handbag from this seller directly however; she has sold a couple of the same exact bags previously on eBay. I would like verification on the authentication of this bag. Pictures are included in the eBay listing.*

Item Name:  Givenchy Nightingale 
*"Brand New Givenchy Nightingale Croc embossed Large Bag purse carry on" *


Item Number: 
Seller ID: newyorkcityconsignment
Link: See link below.

Link (if available):   http://www.ebay.com/itm/221209771856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Photos included in this eBay Item Listing


----------



## hrhsunshine

gemgem24 said:


> *I have purchased a Givenchy Nightingale Large Croc handbag from this seller directly however; she has sold a couple of the same exact bags previously on eBay. I would like verification on the authentication of this bag. Pictures are included in the eBay listing.*
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Nightingale
> *"Brand New Givenchy Nightingale Croc embossed Large Bag purse carry on" *
> 
> 
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: newyorkcityconsignment
> Link: See link below.
> 
> Link (if available):   http://www.ebay.com/itm/221209771856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Photos included in this eBay Item Listing



I'm not very familiar with croc embossed. Pls refer to my signature for the shots that are needed for authentication.  In the future, pls make sure you authenticate prior to purchase.


----------



## darin2k

Hi again
Could you pls authentic this again?
And what type of leather?
I really scare of using lamb skin.

Thanks 

Item no :  130896356237
Item : Givenchy black medium pandora bag 
Seller : onepinkmarkettoo
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Black-Medium-Pandora-Bag-1-780-/130896356237


----------



## hrhsunshine

darin2k said:


> Hi again
> Could you pls authentic this again?
> And what type of leather?
> I really scare of using lamb skin.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item no :  130896356237
> Item : Givenchy black medium pandora bag
> Seller : onepinkmarkettoo
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Black-Medium-Pandora-Bag-1-780-/130896356237



It is sheepskin. No need to scared of it. Pretty durable stuff. Pls refer to my signature for shots I need of the bag . No red flags but want to see some more shots to be sure


----------



## randr21

gemgem24 said:


> *I have purchased a Givenchy Nightingale Large Croc handbag from this seller directly however; she has sold a couple of the same exact bags previously on eBay. I would like verification on the authentication of this bag. Pictures are included in the eBay listing.*
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> *"Brand New Givenchy Nightingale Croc embossed Large Bag purse carry on" *
> 
> 
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: newyorkcityconsignment
> Link: See link below.
> 
> Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/221209771856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Photos included in this eBay Item Listing


 
curious, how do you know she sold this bag style multiple times before?  all her listings show "private".  if that was a red flag, then why did you buy it?  did you ask seller to explain to you the reason why he/she sold this bag style previously?


----------



## darin2k

hrhsunshine said:


> It is sheepskin. No need to scared of it. Pretty durable stuff. Pls refer to my signature for shots I need of the bag . No red flags but want to see some more shots to be sure



thanks again hrhsunshine

my 2 pandora that i'm watching from same seller
and she didn't reply me at all


----------



## msgarcia0215

Item Name: *Auth Givenchy Yellow Nightingale Medium Satchel~Stunning & Chic~*
Item Number: *350784657685
*Seller ID: *mybestfriendpete 
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item51ac651915#ht_177wt_1328

Hi everyone, is this authentic?*

*


----------



## hrhsunshine

darin2k said:


> thanks again hrhsunshine
> 
> my 2 pandora that i'm watching from same seller
> and she didn't reply me at all



Lame. Don't get sellers who don't reply promptly


----------



## randr21

msgarcia0215 said:


> Item Name: *Auth Givenchy Yellow Nightingale Medium Satchel~Stunning & Chic~*
> Item Number: *350784657685*
> Seller ID: *mybestfriendpete *
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...WH_Handbags&hash=item51ac651915#ht_177wt_1328
> 
> Hi everyone, is this authentic?


 
need pics of logo on strap hw.  see my signature below for reference.


----------



## emmzk

item name: nightingale tote 
item number: 140967585950
seller: onepinkmarkettoo
link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140967585950

thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

emmzk said:


> item name: nightingale tote
> item number: 140967585950
> seller: onepinkmarkettoo
> link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140967585950
> 
> thanks



Looks good


----------



## emmzk

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


really?! i really like it, but i'm new to givenchy so i can't really tell if it's a good one. you seem like you know your stuff though 
p.s. is it black or dark brown?!


----------



## hrhsunshine

emmzk said:


> really?! i really like it, but i'm new to givenchy so i can't really tell if it's a good one. you seem like you know your stuff though
> p.s. is it black or dark brown?!



Looks black to me but a question like that is best for the seller so there is no doubt.
When in doubt, always put it on the buyer to answer prior to purchase. If you have challenges from a seller about any questions, it's not worth it.


----------



## emmzk

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks black to me but a question like that is best for the seller so there is no doubt.
> When in doubt, always put it on the buyer to answer prior to purchase. If you have challenges from a seller about any questions, it's not worth it.


ya i think it's black. thanks for your help


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beige-And-B...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172f19d25

Can someone authenticate this for me? I am really interested in buying it.


----------



## ChloeGrace

hrhsunshine said:


> I can't authenticate based on the photos you have provided, but if you bought at Harrods, it should be real. I would do an exchange if possible for a perfect one.  There are plenty on the market, you shouldn't pay that much money for a defective item.


I did exchange the clutch to a decent one and I absolutely love it! Thanks a lot for your advice


----------



## ChloeGrace

randr21 said:


> Seems luke some UK sourced G items had this prob since we had another report of this from lane crawford. Its likely a bad QC batch. You should bring back to store and see if they can fix the prob.


I went back to Harrods and managed to exchange the clutch to another one which is perfect in condition! The store manager also agreed with your opinion saying it may have been one of the bad QC batch. Anyway I'm very happy with my new one, cheers!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ClassicsGirl898 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beige-And-B...269?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4172f19d25
> 
> Can someone authenticate this for me? I am really interested in buying it.



Pls follow the format for submissions and look at my signature for photos required for authentication


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Just was hoping someone could authenticate this for me. It looks good to me but it's always good to double check!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ClassicsGirl898 said:


> Just was hoping someone could authenticate this for me. It looks good to me but it's always good to double check!



These are just shots you got from the listing and not in the proper format for submission.

I asked you to use the proper format which you would find in the examples in my signature and throughout this thread as well as the very beginning.  This format helps others search for the same listing or seller, reducing repetitive submissions and making using this thread more efficient.

If you looked at the examples, you will also see the photos necessary for authentication. Pls ask the seller to submit those to you.


----------



## rycechica1016

Hi please help authenticate this nightingale. These are the only pics i have for now. Thanks so much. 

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Ball Chain Medium Brown 
Seller: Private


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi please help authenticate this nightingale. These are the only pics i have for now. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Ball Chain Medium Brown
> Seller: Private



Looks ok thus far.  Can u get the seller to submit shots of the zipper hw and inside tag (clear front and back)?


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks ok thus far.  Can u get the seller to submit shots of the zipper hw and inside tag (clear front and back)?



thank u so much hrhsunshine!  will post more once i get more pics from the seller. have a great weekend!


----------



## Celine Lover

Hi Ladies,

Could you please help me authenticate the following? 

Thanks in advance!

Item Name: 2013 Auth Givenchy Moroccan Blue Shiny Bubble Small Nightingale Bag
Item Number:  181133761904
Seller ID: ******
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181133761904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Celine Lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate the following?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: 2013 Auth Givenchy Moroccan Blue Shiny Bubble Small Nightingale Bag
> Item Number:  181133761904
> Seller ID: ******
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181133761904?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Authentic.
Pls be aware it does have that defect (tear).  I encourage you to ask the seller about the tear. Just to be sure it won't be a problem for you down the road.


----------



## Celine Lover

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic.
> Pls be aware it does have that defect (tear).  I encourage you to ask the seller about the tear. Just to be sure it won't be a problem for you down the road.


Thanks so much!  I will definitely inquire about the tear.


----------



## deeelia

Hi!

I was wondering if someone could kindly authenticate this bag for me?

Givenchy George V Tote
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/3706280102.html

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

deeelia said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could kindly authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Givenchy George V Tote
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/van/clo/3706280102.html
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I don't see any red flags, but Randr is more familiar with this style than I am.
Pls don't do anything with this bag yet.
I would like to* ask Randr to please chime* in, just to be safe.


----------



## deeelia

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags, but Randr is more familiar with this style than I am.
> Pls don't do anything with this bag yet.
> I would like to* ask Randr to please chime* in, just to be safe.


Okay thanks so much!  

More close up photos detailing the logo and seams can be found here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94530109@N04/8604957082/in/photostream/

I'm also slightly worried about the light colour of the bag...any idea how it would hold up over time? (worried about colour transfer...)


----------



## randr21

deeelia said:


> Okay thanks so much!
> 
> More close up photos detailing the logo and seams can be found here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/94530109@N04/8604957082/in/photostream/
> 
> I'm also slightly worried about the light colour of the bag...any idea how it would hold up over time? (worried about colour transfer...)



Authentic. Lighter colors will always be more susceptible to color transfer, but it looks like a nautral color that should age and darken over use.


----------



## deeelia

randr21 said:


> Authentic. Lighter colors will always be more susceptible to color transfer, but it looks like a nautral color that should age and darken over use.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## dyhitgirl

Hi!

Could someone kindly help authenticate this bag ? And I'm not sure if the half-croc half-calfskin design really exists as I haven't seen it before. Thanks a ton in advance!

Givenchy Antigona
http://postimg.org/image/dx8ce9fyd/


----------



## Lisie

hello, so I finally got more pictures
here they are :


----------



## hrhsunshine

dyhitgirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could someone kindly help authenticate this bag ? And I'm not sure if the half-croc half-calfskin design really exists as I haven't seen it before. Thanks a ton in advance!
> 
> Givenchy Antigona
> http://postimg.org/image/dx8ce9fyd/



There is no way to authenticate a bag based on this single shot.  It is not a listing either.
I have not seen one but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lisie said:


> hello, so I finally got more pictures
> here they are :
> View attachment 2169967
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169968
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169969
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169970
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169971
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169972
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169973
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169974



Looks fine to me.


----------



## ispy

Zodiac_thr alerted me to this listing because I posted that I'm on the lookout for a croc embossed Pandora. Thanks very much zodiac!!!


Item name: NEW GIVENCHY BROWN CROC-STAMPED PANDORA MEDIUM BAG Model:12L5250054211
Seller: angel79-uk 
Item no: 230976805925
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...25?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c74a5c25


----------



## ispy

Oops...forgot to say, please help me authenticate! Thanks in advance!


----------



## pursed23

Hi can someone please authenticate this for me, the seller said in her ad: 

Givenchy Nightingale choco Pebbled medium (Pre production)

THESE GIVENCHY BAGS I AM SELLING ARE NOT CLASS A, NEITHER MIRROR COPY OR PERFECT COPY.

THESE GIVENCHY BAGS CAME FROM THE FACTORY OF GIVENCHY OUTLET ITSELF.. THOSE AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BAGS BEING MADE EVERY SO OFTEN PASSES QUALITY CONTROL IN GIVENCHY FACTORY, THESE BAGS I AM SELLING DOES NOT. (THAT'S THE ONLY DIFFERENCE). BUT ALL MATERIALS, INCLUDING ZIPPERS, LEATHERS, THREAD AND EVEN THE HARDWARE BEING USED CAME FROM THE ORIGINAL FACTORY.. UNDER GROUND PRODUCTION BEING MADE AND SOLD IN 2ND HAND SHOPS IN HONGKONG.


I have no plan of buying this i just want to make sure. Its just so scary that if this item is fishy how the hell claim it as authenticHere are the pics


----------



## hrhsunshine

ispy said:


> Zodiac_thr alerted me to this listing because I posted that I'm on the lookout for a croc embossed Pandora. Thanks very much zodiac!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: NEW GIVENCHY BROWN CROC-STAMPED PANDORA MEDIUM BAG Model:12L5250054211
> Seller: angel79-uk
> Item no: 230976805925
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...25?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item35c74a5c25



Looks good


----------



## Bellavoo

Hello, Randr21.

Needing your assistance to authenticate a Givenchy Nightingale that a colleague is selling me. It is black patent made in China.

A good friend of mine recommended that I ask your help 
She's having doubts on the serial number & label.

Thank you in advance!

GIVENCHY Nightingale












Bellavoo


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bellavoo said:


> Hello, Randr21.
> 
> Needing your assistance to authenticate a Givenchy Nightingale that a colleague is selling me. It is black patent made in China.
> 
> A good friend of mine recommended that I ask your help
> She's having doubts on the serial number & label.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> GIVENCHY Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellavoo




I'm another authenticator.

This is a fake.


----------



## randr21

Bellavoo said:


> Hello, Randr21.
> 
> Needing your assistance to authenticate a Givenchy Nightingale that a colleague is selling me. It is black patent made in China.
> 
> A good friend of mine recommended that I ask your help
> She's having doubts on the serial number & label.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> GIVENCHY Nightingale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellavoo


 


hrhsunshine said:


> I'm another authenticator.
> 
> This is a fake.


 
I agree with hrh's assessment.  The fakes are getting better and better.


----------



## the_lvlady

Item name: Givenchy paisley pattern clutch large
Item number: 271197369598
Seller ID: cinnamon310
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271197369598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## randr21

the_lvlady said:


> Item name: Givenchy paisley pattern clutch large
> Item number: 271197369598
> Seller ID: cinnamon310
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271197369598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Gorgeous and authentic


----------



## Esmerelda

Item Name: Givenchy Red Patent Leather Nightingale Tote Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse
Item Number: 370810128794
Seller ID:  willow-wear
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/37081012...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_760wt_1121

Many thanks, your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Bellavoo

hrhsunshine said:


> I'm another authenticator.
> 
> This is a fake.



Thank you very much, hrhsunshine.
I told my friend about it already.

You guys are angels.

Cheers,
Bellavoo


----------



## Bellavoo

randr21 said:


> I agree with hrh's assessment.  The fakes are getting better and better.


Hello, Randr21.

Thank you very much for the help.
I told her that am not getting it.
Cheers,
Bellavoo


----------



## hrhsunshine

Esmerelda said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Red Patent Leather Nightingale Tote Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse
> Item Number: 370810128794
> Seller ID:  willow-wear
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/37081012...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_760wt_1121
> 
> Many thanks, your help is greatly appreciated



Listing has ended


----------



## ayumi88

Hi ! can somebody please help me authenticate this

Bag : Givenchy small antigona
item : 151041207585
link : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_500wt_1288
seller : amz90144
thx q


----------



## Esmerelda

Originally Posted by Esmerelda  
Item Name: Givenchy Red Patent Leather Nightingale Tote Shoulder Bag Handbag Purse
Item Number: 370810128794
Seller ID: willow-wear
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/370810128...#ht_760wt_1121

Many thanks, your help is greatly appreciated  

Listing has ended

I have purchased the bag already and I'm hoping it's ok


----------



## hrhsunshine

ayumi88 said:


> Hi ! can somebody please help me authenticate this
> 
> Bag : Givenchy small antigona
> item : 151041207585
> link : http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...5&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_500wt_1288
> seller : amz90144
> thx q



Tragic fake


----------



## unoma

Name: Givenchy bag
 Seller: jjbar 
Number: 171037121155
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171037121155?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Pls ladies i know photos are bad but does it look authentic or i need more photos?


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Name: Givenchy bag
> Seller: jjbar
> Number: 171037121155
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171037121155?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Pls ladies i know photos are bad but does it look authentic or i need more photos?



1. Although I don't see red flags, I cannot tell you for sure as the adjustable strap is an older style and this listing doesn't have all the necessary photos. Please look at my signature and request the missing photos from the seller.

2.  I would then *ask Randr to please chime in *

3.  Pls kindly refrain from PMing for an authentication. We do our best to check and authenticate in a timely manner.  Your request on this thread is not likely to be missed.


----------



## unoma

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. Although I don't see red flags, I cannot tell you for sure as the adjustable strap is an older style and this listing doesn't have all the necessary photos. Please look at my signature and request the missing photos from the seller.
> 
> 2.  I would then *ask Randr to please chime in *
> 
> 3.  Pls kindly refrain from PMing for an authentication. We do our best to check and authenticate in a timely manner.  Your request on this thread is not likely to be missed.



Thank you very much.
Point taken
Pls what photos do you need?


----------



## rycechica1016

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi please help authenticate this nightingale. These are the only pics i have for now. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Ball Chain Medium Brown
> Seller: Private





hrhsunshine said:


> Looks ok thus far.  Can u get the seller to submit shots of the zipper hw and inside tag (clear front and back)?



Hi Ladies,
I just wanted to add the zipper hw and tag for peace of mind. From post #4225 & 4226.
This is a steal and I just want to be very sure that it is authentic! I am new to Givenchy but I don't see any red flags except for the zipper on the inside pocket. The color of the zipper looks more like a gunmetal hw vs the gold hw on the outside. I'm not sure if this is ok. I just noticed today. Everything so far looks fine to me. Leather is buttery soft. Smells genuine. Just worried because of the sweet price! Please let me know if this post is invalid. I can repost again if needed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to add the zipper hw and tag for peace of mind. From post #4225 & 4226.
> This is a steal and I just want to be very sure that it is authentic! I am new to Givenchy but I don't see any red flags except for the zipper on the inside pocket. The color of the zipper looks more like a gunmetal hw vs the gold hw on the outside. I'm not sure if this is ok. I just noticed today. Everything so far looks fine to me. Leather is buttery soft. Smells genuine. Just worried because of the sweet price! Please let me know if this post is invalid. I can repost again if needed. Thanks in advance!



Looks good! Thanks for getting those great photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Thank you very much.
> Point taken
> Pls what photos do you need?



Take a look at my signature. I have post #s for great examples for the most popular styles.  Notice the shots/angles and they are clear and close-up.
Thanks


----------



## rycechica1016

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good! Thanks for getting those great photos.



awesome! thanks so much again hrhsunshine!!


----------



## k3liana

Item Name: Brand New GIVENCHY ANTIGONA Black Smooth Leather
 Item Number: 111949753
 Seller ID: sheshebonbon
 Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-Black-Smooth-Leather/111949753


----------



## ayumi88

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. Although I don't see red flags, I cannot tell you for sure as the adjustable strap is an older style and this listing doesn't have all the necessary photos. Please look at my signature and request the missing photos from the seller.
> 
> 2.  I would then *ask Randr to please chime in *
> 
> 3.  Pls kindly refrain from PMing for an authentication. We do our best to check and authenticate in a timely manner.  Your request on this thread is not likely to be missed.


thx q haha


----------



## hrhsunshine

k3liana said:


> Item Name: Brand New GIVENCHY ANTIGONA Black Smooth Leather
> Item Number: 111949753
> Seller ID: sheshebonbon
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Brand-New-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-Black-Smooth-Leather/111949753



Pls ask the seller to send you the photos needed for authentication.
The photos on the listing are just close-up shots here and there but nothing that helps authenticate.
Refer to my signature for example posts for the Ant


----------



## unoma

Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG BORSA PURPLE VIOLA VALUE 1290&#8364;
*seller: genniv199* 
Num: 200922788929
http://www.ebay.it/itm/GIVENCHY-NIG...0922788929?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2ec7ee7441

Pls ladies, kindly assist.
Cheers


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BAG BORSA PURPLE VIOLA VALUE 1290
> *seller: genniv199*
> Num: 200922788929
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/GIVENCHY-NIG...0922788929?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2ec7ee7441
> 
> Pls ladies, kindly assist.
> Cheers



Looks good!


----------



## unoma

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!


Thank you


----------



## ohboymusic

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/jann...hopper-tote-bag-leather-trim-brand/1019461234


HELP!!!!
i just purchased this bag would anyone be able to tell me if it is real or fake?!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ohboymusic said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/jann...hopper-tote-bag-leather-trim-brand/1019461234
> 
> 
> HELP!!!!
> i just purchased this bag would anyone be able to tell me if it is real or fake?!



1. Please make every effort to get a bag authenticated prior to purchase.
2. I am not familiar with the Rottie bags.  We will have to wait for *Randr to chime in *


----------



## ohboymusic

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. Please make every effort to get a bag authenticated prior to purchase.
> 2. I am not familiar with the Rottie bags.  We will have to wait for *Randr to chime in *


i got so excited seeing it up i didn't think about it! but thank you would greatly appreciate if anyone has any idea!


----------



## ohboymusic

hey sorry for posting again, im just putting up the photos to make it easier,
but yes authenticating is much appreciated!  
just figuring out how to use this properly but here are the photos


----------



## randr21

ohboymusic said:


> hey sorry for posting again, im just putting up the photos to make it easier,
> but yes authenticating is much appreciated!
> just figuring out how to use this properly but here are the photos


 
can I see clear closeups of the following:

1. the tag with the word "Givenchy"
2. the zipper tag on the attached pouch (front and back)
3. the zipper tag inside the main bag (front and back)

also, does the metal zipper back have YKK on the side or Raccagni on the backside?  what does the bag smell like?


----------



## aong

Could someone help me to authenticate with this one??


Item name: Givenchy Pandora grand modele Avec Facture Et Dustbag Givenchy
Seller: manue20200
Item no: 181138706533

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181138706533&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:FR:3160#ht_500wt_1284







Thank you so much for your help


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> Could someone help me to authenticate with this one??
> 
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora grand modele Avec Facture Et Dustbag Givenchy
> Seller: manue20200
> Item no: 181138706533
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:FR:3160#ht_500wt_1284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Looks fine to me.
Listing ended? Not sure, as I can't read French


----------



## aong

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fine to me.
> Listing ended? Not sure, as I can't read French


Yes It ended, I am the winner so just to make sure with the payment so i need to ask here.

Thank you so much for your help.

I am just a newbie with brandname bag ;D


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> Yes It ended, I am the winner so just to make sure with the payment so i need to ask here.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> I am just a newbie with brandname bag ;D



Congratulations.  In the future, do try to authenticate prior to purchase.  You would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## aong

Thank you so much again

So it's ok with the bag ?? then i will proceed with the payment ;D


----------



## marthac0530

Hope someone can authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 230980070484
Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Br...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c77c2c54


----------



## hrhsunshine

marthac0530 said:


> Hope someone can authenticate this bag for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 230980070484
> Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Br...484?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c77c2c54




Authentic


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I don't think this one has been listed:

Givenchy Small Antigona
Seller ID: iluvmangos86
Item Number: 151045628099
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-antigona-Small-Relist-/151045628099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232b0560c3

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> I don't think this one has been listed:
> 
> Givenchy Small Antigona
> Seller ID: iluvmangos86
> Item Number: 151045628099
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232b0560c3
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You're good to go sweetie!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

hrhsunshine said:


> You're good to go sweetie!



Thanks for the super quick response!


----------



## swingtime

Is this authentic? Thank you in advance!
Item Name: Givenchy George V Chain Bag
Item Number: 271206871867
Seller ID:  gabobeach 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271206871867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

swingtime said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: Givenchy George V Chain Bag
> Item Number: 271206871867
> Seller ID:  gabobeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271206871867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




I'm not familiar with this style but a few things concern me.
Just want to make sure, so let's *ask Randr to chime in *

Pls don't do anything anything you get a response from Randr.


----------



## marthac0530

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## randr21

swingtime said:


> Is this authentic? Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: Givenchy George V Chain Bag
> Item Number: 271206871867
> Seller ID:  gabobeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271206871867?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
looks good


----------



## et80

Hi! 
I am newbie with givenchy bag.
Simply fell in love with this antigona bag.
Not cheap for a first timer and hope to get it right by authenticating it here.
Can anyone pls help me?

Item Name: antigona tote
Item Number:290916772226
Seller ID:maglovena
Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290916772226


----------



## mama b

Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller: polaroidparty
Number: 140977590805

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140977590805?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649

Notes: she does not have tags or receipt from farfetch, which is where she purchased it from.  Does have dust cover.

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

et80 said:


> Hi!
> I am newbie with givenchy bag.
> Simply fell in love with this antigona bag.
> Not cheap for a first timer and hope to get it right by authenticating it here.
> Can anyone pls help me?
> 
> Item Name: antigona tote
> Item Number:290916772226
> Seller ID:maglovena
> Link:http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290916772226



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

mama b said:


> Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller: polaroidparty
> Number: 140977590805
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140977590805?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1432.l2649
> 
> Notes: she does not have tags or receipt from farfetch, which is where she purchased it from.  Does have dust cover.
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## mama b

Thank you


----------



## nrea2000

Hi ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale
Seller: kat.sb76
Item Number: 261216597062
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ni...62?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd1b8f446


----------



## hrhsunshine

nrea2000 said:


> Hi ladies! Can you please authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale
> Seller: kat.sb76
> Item Number: 261216597062
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ni...62?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd1b8f446




Authentic


----------



## nrea2000

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## et80

Tq &#128512; very much


----------



## laurettasuper

Hi,please help me I'm new in this forum and I think my Givenchy canvas print is a fake!
The material is not canvas (cotton and viscose) but a palstic (pvc) material and the code is not real..Can you help me?
Thanks a lot,regards


----------



## laurettasuper

Please authenticate this GIVENCHY ANTIGONA TOTE CANVAS
Seller cathy li,store ladyfashionskys, material pvc but I've seen on Neiman Marcus original material canvas (cotton and viscose) and not lastic (waterproof) as my bag.
thanks a lot for your help
Laurettasuper2012
Maria Enrica


----------



## randr21

laurettasuper said:


> Please authenticate this GIVENCHY ANTIGONA TOTE CANVAS
> Seller cathy li,store ladyfashionskys, material pvc but I've seen on Neiman Marcus original material canvas (cotton and viscose) and not lastic (waterproof) as my bag.
> thanks a lot for your help
> Laurettasuper2012
> Maria Enrica


 
was this an ebay item?  if so, pls provide the orignial listing link...your pics attached are also too small.  you should also provide link to the same neiman bag.


----------



## emilyg396

Ladies, your help with this is MUCH appreciated!! 

Title: Givenchy SACCA Leather Handbag black (Guaranteed Authentic)
Seller: nellevene
ID: 190842560615
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190842560615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## randr21

emilyg396 said:


> Ladies, your help with this is MUCH appreciated!!
> 
> Title: Givenchy SACCA Leather Handbag black (Guaranteed Authentic)
> Seller: nellevene
> ID: 190842560615
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190842560615?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 
I personally would not bid on this


----------



## girlvintage

i've heard that some givenchy bags are now made in china? 

so is this one authentic? 

Name: Givenchy Tinhan Bag
Seller: pengerly
Number: 271207893291

http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Givenchy-...tDomain_211&hash=item3f2540092b#ht_3561wt_927


----------



## hrhsunshine

girlvintage said:


> i've heard that some givenchy bags are now made in china?
> 
> so is this one authentic?
> 
> Name: Givenchy Tinhan Bag
> Seller: pengerly
> Number: 271207893291
> 
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Givenchy-...tDomain_211&hash=item3f2540092b#ht_3561wt_927



Not authentic


----------



## dannidelcarmen

Hi!!!! Please authenticate this givenchy motorcycle bag for me!!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## dannidelcarmen

Hey guys! Kindly authenticate this givenchy motorcycle bag for me please. Apparently its made in china, though according to my research some givenchy bags are made in china and guaranteed authentic.


----------



## ayumi88

can someone plz authenticate this
bag : givenchy lucrezia bag
link : http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/genuine-givenchy-black-lucrezia-bag/1020137881
thx


----------



## hrhsunshine

dannidelcarmen said:


> Hey guys! Kindly authenticate this givenchy motorcycle bag for me please. Apparently its made in china, though according to my research some givenchy bags are made in china and guaranteed authentic.



1.  Did you purchase from an online sales listing? If so, pls post a request in the correct format so we can see the listing
2.  I don't know of any authentic Givenchy bags made in China
3.  For the future, pls get authentication PRIOR to purchasing
4.  I'm not familiar with Givenchy "motorocycle bags" so we will need *Randr to chime in*


----------



## hrhsunshine

ayumi88 said:


> can someone plz authenticate this
> bag : givenchy lucrezia bag
> link : http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/genuine-givenchy-black-lucrezia-bag/1020137881
> thx



Authentic


----------



## ayumi88

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


thx q


----------



## user1234567

Hi
I don't know what pics are required to authenticate, but please could you let me know whether this is authentic?

Thanks.

Item- Black givenchy bag

Link- http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/black-womens-givenchy-bag/1019366452

Seller- gumtree seller


----------



## J123

ayumi88 said:


> thx q




Hi,

Did you end up buying this bag?


----------



## audroland

Hi Randr can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2U/$(KGrHqIOKp0E-FYi,7vnBRih2UCFJg~~60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2y/$T2eC16JHJGMFFpgtW5yyBRih2)7mVw~~60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...3J/$(KGrHqJHJEMFF),9F5n(BRih3JWJmw~~60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2~/$T2eC16VHJF4FFkr1jgJ(BRih2+1ZQg~~60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2f/$T2eC16FHJGQFFho+Oh5nBRih2egigQ~~60_57.JPG 

thanks


----------



## ayumi88

J123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you end up buying this bag?


yup =)


----------



## randr21

user1234567 said:


> Hi
> I don't know what pics are required to authenticate, but please could you let me know whether this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Item- Black givenchy bag
> 
> Link- http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/black-womens-givenchy-bag/1019366452
> 
> Seller- gumtree seller


 
not authentic


----------



## randr21

audroland said:


> Hi Randr can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2U/$(KGrHqIOKp0E-FYi,7vnBRih2UCFJg~~60_57.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2y/$T2eC16JHJGMFFpgtW5yyBRih2)7mVw~~60_57.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...3J/$(KGrHqJHJEMFF),9F5n(BRih3JWJmw~~60_57.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2~/$T2eC16VHJF4FFkr1jgJ(BRih2+1ZQg~~60_57.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Givenchy-Ant...2f/$T2eC16FHJGQFFho+Oh5nBRih2egigQ~~60_57.JPG
> 
> thanks


 
please follow format from 1st post of this thread.


----------



## squintright

Please help authenticate this, thank you in advance!

Item Name: Genuine GIVENCHY Nightingale Small Free Express Shipping
Item Number: 251279831517
Seller ID: korea-gugus
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Genuine-...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8171f1dd


----------



## audroland

randr21 said:


> please follow format from 1st post of this thread.



Sorry Rand21. The item was previously on Ebay but I believe the winning bidder did not complete payment (not sure why) and I am the second highest offer. I can't find the item on Ebay anymore so I am following the second format of the 1st post. Grateful if you could advise on authenticity. Thanks

Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy small antigona
Link (if available):
then attach any photos:


----------



## aong

Hello 
Could someone help me to authenticate with this one??
I saw some weird things on this bag in the zip inside the bag and Givenchy tag in the bag so i need your help.

Ps. the givenchy hardware was lost, Does it can be fixed with the new Givenchy logo hardware?

thank you 


Item name: NIGHTINGALE GIVENCHY
Seller: manomix 
Item no:  111076764866

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1062wt_63


----------



## randr21

dannidelcarmen said:


> Hey guys! Kindly authenticate this givenchy motorcycle bag for me please. Apparently its made in china, though according to my research some givenchy bags are made in china and guaranteed authentic.


 


hrhsunshine said:


> 1.  Did you purchase from an online sales listing? If so, pls post a request in the correct format so we can see the listing
> 2.  I don't know of any authentic Givenchy bags made in China
> 3.  For the future, pls get authentication PRIOR to purchasing
> 4.  I'm not familiar with Givenchy "motorocycle bags" so we will need *Randr to chime in*


 

dannidelcarmen - need more info as to where this bag is being sold from.  this is not a popular bag and we're not familiar with every single item produced from every 3rd party licensed manufacturer.  if you don't trust the source, then we recommend you pass on this.


----------



## randr21

squintright said:


> Please help authenticate this, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Genuine GIVENCHY Nightingale Small Free Express Shipping
> Item Number: 251279831517
> Seller ID: korea-gugus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Genuine-...517?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8171f1dd


 
not enough pics, please see my signature below for reference.


----------



## randr21

audroland said:


> Sorry Rand21. The item was previously on Ebay but I believe the winning bidder did not complete payment (not sure why) and I am the second highest offer. I can't find the item on Ebay anymore so I am following the second format of the 1st post. Grateful if you could advise on authenticity. Thanks
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy small antigona
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos:


 
even if the listing ended, the link should still work?  I'm assuming the seller reached out to you with the offer, so why can you ask seller to send you the link again?

is this a small?  Not sure if I feel 100% comfortable with these pics.  I don't recall the small being made in non-shiny calf.  

*HRH* - can you take a look at this please?


----------



## randr21

aong said:


> Hello
> Could someone help me to authenticate with this one??
> I saw some weird things on this bag in the zip inside the bag and Givenchy tag in the bag so i need your help.
> 
> Ps. the givenchy hardware was lost, Does it can be fixed with the new Givenchy logo hardware?
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> Item name: NIGHTINGALE GIVENCHY
> Seller: manomix
> Item no:  111076764866
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1062wt_63


 
sounds like you bought this already and received the bag?  if so, this is not authentic.  this is why we don't recommend buying first then authenticating.


----------



## aong

randr21 said:


> sounds like you bought this already and received the bag?  if so, this is not authentic.  this is why we don't recommend buying first then authenticating.


I have not bought the bag because I have doubt on some weird points about this bag, so I have to wait for your answer first.

and glad that i have not bought it ;D

But how about this pandora I dont know if pandora has this kind of Givenchy tag and black zip


Item name: Givenchy Pandora medium
Seller: tvrtuscan-r
Item no: 181144057136

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Givenchy-Sac...pour_femmes&hash=item2a2d06f530#ht_500wt_1284

thank you so much for helping


----------



## randr21

aong said:


> I have not bought the bag because I have doubt on some weird points about this bag, so I have to wait for your answer first.
> 
> and glad that i have not bought it ;D
> 
> But how about this pandora I dont know if pandora has this kind of Givenchy tag and black zip
> 
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora medium
> Seller: tvrtuscan-r
> Item no: 181144057136
> 
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Givenchy-Sac...pour_femmes&hash=item2a2d06f530#ht_500wt_1284
> 
> thank you so much for helping


 
I'm glad you didn't buy it.  The Pandora is authentic.


----------



## aong

randr21 said:


> I'm glad you didn't buy it.  The Pandora is authentic.


thank you for your help randr21


----------



## Mystic31

Hi Guys 

Can you please authenticate this Antigona for me. I have already purchased this bag from an online consignment store, it's my first time buying a Givenchy and my first time buying a pre-loved bag.

I can refund the bag to the store within 7   days...so please let me know your thoughts!! 

Item: Givenchy Antigona leopard print 








Thanking you in advance! Xx


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mystic31 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Antigona for me. I have already purchased this bag from an online consignment store, it's my first time buying a Givenchy and my first time buying a pre-loved bag.
> 
> I can refund the bag to the store within 7   days...so please let me know your thoughts!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona leopard print
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197086
> View attachment 2197087
> View attachment 2197088
> View attachment 2197095
> 
> 
> Thanking you in advance! Xx



Authentic. Stunning!


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Stunning!



Hey hrh, can u take a look at the black ant auth request 4321 a few posts above? I'd called out to u in my response, thx.


----------



## hrhsunshine

audroland said:


> Sorry Rand21. The item was previously on Ebay but I believe the winning bidder did not complete payment (not sure why) and I am the second highest offer. I can't find the item on Ebay anymore so I am following the second format of the 1st post. Grateful if you could advise on authenticity. Thanks
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Givenchy small antigona
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos:





randr21 said:


> Hey hrh, can u take a look at the black ant auth request 4321 a few posts above? I'd called out to u in my response, thx.




Randr:  Sorry sweetie! I didn't see that.

Audroland: Yes, I would need some more information about this.  I felt unsure about this one too.
1.  Please get the listing link
2.  Get the dimensions of this bag
3.  Have seller send a CLEAR close-up shot of the UNDERSIDE of that zipper (the part that actually does the zipping).  This is sometimes a challenge but she should be able to get it.  I have done this and so have others, so she should give you a photo.


----------



## squintright

randr21 said:


> not enough pics, please see my signature below for reference.


Thanks Randr21! 

Unfortunately I've decided not to get this one this time because the seller wasn't able to even confirm the type of leather that the bag is made of!


----------



## yanx

hi can you help me authenticate this..

Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora
Item Number: 140985164091
Seller ID: ritzstore162830
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/51-Off-Auth-...Domain_211&hash=item20d35ee13b#ht_2502wt_1021

thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

yanx said:


> hi can you help me authenticate this..
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora
> Item Number: 140985164091
> Seller ID: ritzstore162830
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/51-Off-Auth-...Domain_211&hash=item20d35ee13b#ht_2502wt_1021
> 
> thank you so much!



Thanks for using the correct request format but this cannot be authenticated from the 2 pictures on the listing. Pls refer to my signature and request the necessary photos from the seller.


----------



## iamdesperate

Hi,

Could someone kindly take a look at this bag:

Item name: Givenchy Antigona Handbag in black
Seller: lee_rich
Item no: 221230119585

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...roKtJ8CMbVH6TwwKWeoXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I won the auction on eBay and I know I should have not bided before I asked about the authenticity. But that was the last minute decision..

Thanks in advance


----------



## MissJCFan

Hi

Its my first time looking at a Givenchy and looking to place a bid for:

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA large CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE BAG dark brown olivia palerm
Item Number: 300900821455
Seller ID: fashionlove0047
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item460f1629cf

Authentic?  

Also this one:

Item Name: $2245 GIVENCHY ANTIGONA TOTE Tweed and Red Leather ANTIGONA Duffle Bag NEW Purse
Item Number: 300912498436
Seller ID: maglovena 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2245-GIVE...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460fc85704

THANK YOU  so much in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

iamdesperate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone kindly take a look at this bag:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Antigona Handbag in black
> Seller: lee_rich
> Item no: 221230119585
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...roKtJ8CMbVH6TwwKWeoXE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I won the auction on eBay and I know I should have not bided before I asked about the authenticity. But that was the last minute decision..
> 
> Thanks in advance



This can't be authenticate from the 3 photos in the listing.
They don't show anything about that bag to help.
Pls refer to my signature and submit the necessary photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissJCFan said:


> Hi
> 
> Its my first time looking at a Givenchy and looking to place a bid for:
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA large CROC EMBOSSED LEATHER TOTE BAG dark brown olivia palerm
> Item Number: 300900821455
> Seller ID: fashionlove0047
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...55?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item460f1629cf
> 
> Authentic?
> 
> Also this one:
> 
> Item Name: $2245 GIVENCHY ANTIGONA TOTE Tweed and Red Leather ANTIGONA Duffle Bag NEW Purse
> Item Number: 300912498436
> Seller ID: maglovena
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2245-GIVE...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item460fc85704
> 
> THANK YOU  so much in advance!



Croc Embossed:  I need to see (1) Underside of the zipper, the part that zips and unzips; (2) Both sides of the strap hw that connects it to the bag
Clear up close shots please

Tweed: Authentic.


----------



## yanx

hi can you help me authenticate this..

Item Name: GIVENCHY Nightingale
Seller ID: pengerly
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Givenchy-...tDomain_211&hash=item3f253f8a6d#ht_3933wt_787

and this

Item Name: GIVENCHY Tinhan
Seller ID: pengerly
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Givenchy-...tDomain_211&hash=item3f2540092b#ht_3832wt_787

thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

yanx said:


> hi can you help me authenticate this..
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Nightingale
> Seller ID: pengerly
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Givenchy-...tDomain_211&hash=item3f253f8a6d#ht_3933wt_787
> 
> and this
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Tinhan
> Seller ID: pengerly
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BN-Givenchy-...tDomain_211&hash=item3f2540092b#ht_3832wt_787
> 
> thank you so much!



No on both.


----------



## jaqliz

Hello! Could you kindly help me authenticate this bag before I buy it, i love the style better than the nitingale but have not seen a lot of these so just wanna make sure. Thanks in advance 


Item Name: Givenchy Bugatti
Link: not available
PHOTOS:


----------



## bagholic12

Item Name Givenchy Antigona Black w/ Gold Hardware
 Please authenticate. Much appreciated


----------



## hrhsunshine

jaqliz said:


> Hello! Could you kindly help me authenticate this bag before I buy it, i love the style better than the nitingale but have not seen a lot of these so just wanna make sure. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Bugatti
> Link: not available
> PHOTOS:
> View attachment 2201376
> 
> View attachment 2201377
> 
> View attachment 2201378
> 
> View attachment 2201379
> 
> View attachment 2201382



Looks ok to me but would really want to have *Randr Chime In *to be sure.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagholic12 said:


> Item Name Givenchy Antigona Black w/ Gold Hardware
> Please authenticate. Much appreciated



Please submit using the appropriate format and with the required photos.
See my signature for examples.


----------



## bagholic12

Where can I find the appropriate format and the required photos? I looked on the first page and saw nothing >.<


----------



## jaqliz

bagholic12 said:


> Where can I find the appropriate format and the required photos? I looked on the first page and saw nothing >.<



They need to see the side handles, front of bag, front and back flap of inside tags to authenticate


----------



## jaqliz

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks ok to me but would really want to have *Randr Chime In *to be sure.



Ok thank you  will just wait for the reply


----------



## lovelyfashionista

Hi, please help authenticate this Antigona. Thank you!

Item Name: Emergency Sale Givenchy Small Antigona Pale Pink
Item Number: 113644715
Seller ID: bagaddict1
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Emergency-Sale-Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Pale-Pink-New-/113644715


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagholic12 said:


> Where can I find the appropriate format and the required photos? I looked on the first page and saw nothing >.<



If you look on my signature, it tells you the post#
Find that post in this thread and duplicate the format and provide clear and close shots of what the past requests have.

The format is to help other member search and minimize duplicate requests.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lovelyfashionista said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Antigona. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Emergency Sale Givenchy Small Antigona Pale Pink
> Item Number: 113644715
> Seller ID: bagaddict1
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Emergency-Sale-Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Pale-Pink-New-/113644715



Authentic


----------



## lovelyfashionista

^ Thank you!


----------



## randr21

jaqliz said:


> Ok thank you  will just wait for the reply


 
looks good.


----------



## cherlynk

Hello! Please help to authenticate this bag. I got this from mycondotti.com

Item Name: Large Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: N/A










































Also, i noted that the zip of the interior pocket doesnt have the YKK logo. Is this normal? 

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

cherlynk said:


> Hello! Please help to authenticate this bag. I got this from mycondotti.com
> 
> Item Name: Large Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: N/A
> 
> Thank you



Authentic.

1. Pls try to authenticate prior to purchase to save possible headaches.  Fakes abound!
2. You did a great job with the right photos.
3. Pls share more of this bag as I don't believe we have had any posts/mod shots with this one.  Maybe a reveal thread even? Congrats!


----------



## cherlynk

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic.
> 
> 1. Pls try to authenticate prior to purchase to save possible headaches.  Fakes abound!
> 2. You did a great job with the right photos.
> 3. Pls share more of this bag as I don't believe we have had any posts/mod shots with this one.  Maybe a reveal thread even? Congrats!



Hi!

Thanks for your prompt reply.  I couldn't authenticate prior to purchase cause they used stock photos and not the actual photos of the bag.  

I will post up a new thread on this bag soon! 

Thank you once again!


----------



## classicmama

Hello everyone!
I just purchased the givenchy pandora pepe in large from neiman but found it at Barney's for cheaper. So technically I have both in hand right now but the one from Barney's does not have a serial number on the underside of the "Givenchy made in Italy" tag.. Other than that they are both identical. (Actually the Neiman one is more wrinkly) Should I be concerned the Barney's one is not authentic??
TIA!!!


----------



## randr21

classicmama said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just purchased the givenchy pandora pepe in large from neiman but found it at Barney's for cheaper. So technically I have both in hand right now but the one from Barney's does not have a serial number on the underside of the "Givenchy made in Italy" tag.. Other than that they are both identical. (Actually the Neiman one is more wrinkly) Should I be concerned the Barney's one is not authentic??
> TIA!!!


 
we don't authenticate without pics, so if you really want to be sure, pls see my signature below for reference.


----------



## classicmama

darn, PF is saying I'm not allowed a signature yet
I'm assuming it's because I'm new to this forum..
My other concern was that it was $1945 at Barneys and $2200 at Neiman.  Would figure the retail price would be same at both stores.
Here are the pics I took with my iPhone, sorry if they are not super clear 
Top bag from Barneys, Bottom bag from Neiman..


The closeup of the tags you can also see that the Barneys bag where the tag is stitched on the stitches are much smaller compared to the Neiman bag..


Also I did not get a leather swatch within the Barneys bag..
Would just like to know that it's possible for it to be real and not have a serial number behind the tag... thank you again!!!


----------



## aong

Girls, I need your help on this panda

Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora
Item Number: 200924356473
Seller ID: fashionhd2012

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec8065f79


thank you for your help


----------



## bagholic12

THANKS jaqliz! =)


----------



## af0103

Hi guys! Pls help me authenticate a nightingale.thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

classicmama said:


> darn, PF is saying I'm not allowed a signature yet
> I'm assuming it's because I'm new to this forum..
> My other concern was that it was $1945 at Barneys and $2200 at Neiman.  Would figure the retail price would be same at both stores.
> Here are the pics I took with my iPhone, sorry if they are not super clear
> Top bag from Barneys, Bottom bag from Neiman..
> View attachment 2202708
> 
> The closeup of the tags you can also see that the Barneys bag where the tag is stitched on the stitches are much smaller compared to the Neiman bag..
> View attachment 2202709
> 
> Also I did not get a leather swatch within the Barneys bag..
> Would just like to know that it's possible for it to be real and not have a serial number behind the tag... thank you again!!!



Randr meant to check OUR signatures for post numbers of examples you need to follow. A fake from BNY or NM is highly doubtful but pls post all the necessary photos. Prices can vary on some items. Sometimes you may not get all the tags or a swatch. The item may have been returned and those things simply lost or misplaced.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> Girls, I need your help on this panda
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Pandora
> Item Number: 200924356473
> Seller ID: fashionhd2012
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec8065f79
> 
> 
> thank you for your help



Authentic


----------



## unoma

Please ladies assite me 

GIVENCHY borsa NIGHTINGALE!!! Imperdibile!!! GIVENCHY BAG!!!
Number : 190848271971Seller: *blancachanel*

Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/GIVENCHY-bor...0848271971?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2c6f718663

Happy weekend!


----------



## MissJCFan

hrhsunshine said:


> Croc Embossed:  I need to see (1) Underside of the zipper, the part that zips and unzips; (2) Both sides of the strap hw that connects it to the bag
> Clear up close shots please
> 
> Tweed: Authentic.



Please see pictures as requested.


----------



## aong

Item Name: GIVENCHY antigona
Item Number: 111083483688
Seller ID: catycat91
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Givenchy...pour_femmes&hash=item19dd177228#ht_500wt_1284

Hello,
i found this interesting item on e-bay france and it really got me hooked to purchase this bag.
Well, in order to be sure about the authenticity of it, i really need your inspectation.
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## aong

thank you for helping with pandora hrhsunshine


----------



## LKD

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on this bag would be much appreciated

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-SACCA-BAG-/261219247056
GIVENCHY SACCA BAG
catherine232311
261219247056

Thank you!


----------



## Sheramaria

Giys help me authenticate this pls


----------



## Sheramaria

Guys help me pls. Thanks


----------



## rapand

Sorry - I do not like it. It looks too much like the Heloise bags from Chloé 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Please ladies assite me
> 
> GIVENCHY borsa NIGHTINGALE!!! Imperdibile!!! GIVENCHY BAG!!!
> Number : 190848271971Seller: *blancachanel*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/GIVENCHY-bor...0848271971?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2c6f718663
> 
> Happy weekend!



Please request a good shot of the side of the zipper.
this seller has had a couple neutral and negative feedbacks. 
I don't want to give an ok until I have seen all the photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissJCFan said:


> Please see pictures as requested.



Good to go!


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY antigona
> Item Number: 111083483688
> Seller ID: catycat91
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Givenchy...pour_femmes&hash=item19dd177228#ht_500wt_1284
> 
> Hello,
> i found this interesting item on e-bay france and it really got me hooked to purchase this bag.
> Well, in order to be sure about the authenticity of it, i really need your inspectation.
> Thanks for your help in advance.




I am not feeling it for this bag.
I definitely need all the shots for authentication.
She is really not showing anything to show this bag is authentic.
Please refer to my signature. There are Antigona authentications with the right shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> thank you for helping with pandora hrhsunshine



Ur most welcome!


----------



## hrhsunshine

LKD said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Any thoughts on this bag would be much appreciated
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-SACCA-BAG-/261219247056
> GIVENCHY SACCA BAG
> catherine232311
> 261219247056
> 
> Thank you!



I would like to see a straight close-up focused shot of the inside tag. The current one is from the side and looks off.

After you post that, I would *ask Randr to chime in*, just to be sure.


----------



## MissJCFan

hrhsunshine said:


> Good to go!


thank you hrhsunhine!  Just about to make my first Givenchy purchase


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissJCFan said:


> thank you hrhsunhine!  Just about to make my first Givenchy purchase



Ur most welcome! Pls come back and share!


----------



## Celine Lover

Hi Ladies,

Could you help me authenticate this Nightingale?

Thanks in advance! 


Item Name: Authentic Med Givenchy Nightingale Brown
Item Number: 200929587410
Seller ID: licscil
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec85630d2


----------



## theemptywalls

Hello, is that authentic nightingale ? 










Thanks


----------



## kingak

Hello Ladies, 
I would love some help with this one:
Item Name:AUTHENTIC $2.4K GIVENCHY LARGE LEATHER SACCA TOTE BAG (A LUXE TREASURE!) 
Item Number: 281114768430
Seller ID:fashionfullcircle
Link: http:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173bef42e
Thank you very much


----------



## baglov3r

Hi, 

I bought this bag from my friend ..Can you please help me to authenticate? 

Thank you so much !!!


----------



## melikey

theemptywalls said:


> Hello, is that authentic nightingale ?
> 
> View attachment 2206709
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206711
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206716
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Celine Lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this Nightingale?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Med Givenchy Nightingale Brown
> Item Number: 200929587410
> Seller ID: licscil
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...410?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec85630d2



Pls ask for the side of the zipper and the other interior tag. Good clear close-up shots.
Thnx


----------



## hrhsunshine

kingak said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would love some help with this one:
> Item Name:AUTHENTIC $2.4K GIVENCHY LARGE LEATHER SACCA TOTE BAG (A LUXE TREASURE!)
> Item Number: 281114768430
> Seller ID:fashionfullcircle
> Link: http:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173bef42e
> Thank you very much



Need to *ask Randr to chime in* on this one.


----------



## hrhsunshine

baglov3r said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this bag from my friend ..Can you please help me to authenticate?
> 
> Thank you so much !!!



Authentic


----------



## randr21

kingak said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I would love some help with this one:
> Item Name:AUTHENTIC $2.4K GIVENCHY LARGE LEATHER SACCA TOTE BAG (A LUXE TREASURE!)
> Item Number: 281114768430
> Seller ID:fashionfullcircle
> Link: http:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-2...430?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4173bef42e
> Thank you very much







hrhsunshine said:


> Need to *ask Randr to chime in* on this one.



Authentic and fantastic pics...


----------



## kingak

randr21 said:


> Authentic and fantastic pics...


Thank you


----------



## aishahrazak

Hello,

Appreciate if anyone could help to authenticate this :

Item Name : Givenchy Antigona shiny black  (small) 
Item Number : N/A
The bag was bought in Harrods London.

The item number is nowhere to be found inside the bag is odd and triggers me to authenticate it.

























Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

aishahrazak said:


> Hello,
> 
> Appreciate if anyone could help to authenticate this :
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Antigona shiny black  (small)
> Item Number : N/A
> The bag was bought in Harrods London.
> 
> The item number is nowhere to be found inside the bag is odd and triggers me to authenticate it.
> 
> View attachment 2209027
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209028
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209031
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209032
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209035
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You bought this bag at Harrods? It doesn't look right to me.
Did the SA tell you what season or year this bag is from?
Please take a photo of the underside of that zipper (the part that zips).
Definitely need *Randr to chime in* on this.


----------



## aishahrazak

Thank you for your respond hrh.
Well it was actually bought by a local designer bags seller who frequent europe often for stocks for her shop.  She provided me with original receipt and all.  

Here's the requested photo.
I hope i got it right.




Really appreciate this.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aishahrazak said:


> Thank you for your respond hrh.
> Well it was actually bought by a local designer bags seller who frequent europe often for stocks for her shop.  She provided me with original receipt and all.
> 
> Here's the requested photo.
> I hope i got it right.
> 
> View attachment 2209535
> 
> 
> Really appreciate this.



For a number of reasons, I say this is a fake.
Receipts don't hold up as they can be counterfeited as well.

We can wait for *Randr to look at the photos* and give her conclusion.


----------



## melikey

aishahrazak said:


> Hello,
> 
> Appreciate if anyone could help to authenticate this :
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Antigona shiny black  (small)
> Item Number : N/A
> The bag was bought in Harrods London.
> 
> The item number is nowhere to be found inside the bag is odd and triggers me to authenticate it.
> 
> View attachment 2209027
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209028
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209029
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209031
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209032
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209035
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not authentic.


----------



## alla.miss

Hello!

Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale from a private seller.

TIA


----------



## randr21

aishahrazak said:


> Thank you for your respond hrh.
> Well it was actually bought by a local designer bags seller who frequent europe often for stocks for her shop.  She provided me with original receipt and all.
> 
> Here's the requested photo.
> I hope i got it right.
> 
> View attachment 2209535
> 
> 
> Really appreciate this.









hrhsunshine said:


> For a number of reasons, I say this is a fake.
> Receipts don't hold up as they can be counterfeited as well.
> 
> We can wait for *Randr to look at the photos* and give her conclusion.



I would not buy this bag.


----------



## aishahrazak

randr21 said:


> I would not buy this bag.



Thank you for your feedback.  I have returned the bag and now waiting for a replacement.  
Ordered a gold color this time.
Thanks again everyone.
xx


----------



## nitskulei

Hello ladies,

Can someone authenticate this bag, TIA! 

Givenchy Antigona
Seller: p.azur
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-givenchy-antigona-/171053492325?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item27d3952865#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## hrhsunshine

alla.miss said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale from a private seller.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 2210288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210289
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210290



Pls refer to my signature for nightingale authentications that have the necessary photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

nitskulei said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this bag, TIA!
> 
> Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: p.azur
> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/sac-givenchy...pour_femmes&hash=item27d3952865#ht_500wt_1288



Pls ask seller for clear close-up shot of the underside the of zipper (the part that zips)
so far, the bag looks ok but seller is a zero feedback seller and I want to be totally sure


----------



## caged

Hi there,

Here is a Givenchy Bugatti listed on ebay.  Can you lovely ladies help me authenticate it?  Thank you!

100% Authentic Givenchy Bugatti large brown leather handbag- Super condition!
ID: elizabethlyonsgriggs
#: 321138745833
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321138745833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!  Have a good one!


----------



## randr21

caged said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here is a Givenchy Bugatti listed on ebay.  Can you lovely ladies help me authenticate it?  Thank you!
> 
> 100% Authentic Givenchy Bugatti large brown leather handbag- Super condition!
> ID: elizabethlyonsgriggs
> #: 321138745833
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321138745833?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!  Have a good one!


 
looks fine


----------



## brandsbabe

Hi! Need help with this new to me Pandora Mini please? 

Thank you!!

Pictures taken by me.


----------



## brandsbabe

Adding to post #4400

More pictures.


----------



## hrhsunshine

brandsbabe said:


> Adding to post #4400
> 
> More pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213254
> 
> View attachment 2213256
> View attachment 2213257



Looks good. Thanks for the good photos.


----------



## brandsbabe

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good. Thanks for the good photos.



Glad the pictures helped =)
THANK YOU!!
REALLY APPRECIATE YOUR TIME AND EXPERTISE =)


----------



## laura93

Hi ladies,
I would need your help with this simply gorgeous brown Antigona bag selling on Ebay. I've been looking for a brown Antigona for ages!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251285012199

Thanks already!


----------



## hrhsunshine

laura93 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would need your help with this simply gorgeous brown Antigona bag selling on Ebay. I've been looking for a brown Antigona for ages!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251285012199
> 
> Thanks already!



Please submit request using the proper format.
Please refer to my signature for examples of requests that have the necessary photos.


----------



## laura93

laura93 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I would need your help with this simply gorgeous brown Antigona bag selling on Ebay. I've been looking for a brown Antigona for ages!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251285012199
> 
> Thanks already!



Item name: Sac bag Givenchy Antigona
Item number: 251285012199
Seller ID: e.maomao
Link: http://r.ebay.com/dlgyqr

Second try, hope It's now okay !


----------



## wonderwoman9

item name: Givenchy antigona black small smooth calfskin
item #: 261227938750
ebay ID: illxelevation 

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...750?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd26603be

thanks so much!


----------



## mimosaplease

Please help me authenticate. TIA!

Givenchy Shopping Sac
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Item number: 310669749556
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=310669749556


----------



## hrhsunshine

laura93 said:


> Item name: Sac bag Givenchy Antigona
> Item number: 251285012199
> Seller ID: e.maomao
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/dlgyqr
> 
> Second try, hope It's now okay !



Thank you for the correct format but you have to request the proper photos for authentication from the seller.  Look at my signature. There are post#s for ones that have the right photos.  We need those to authenticate. Please tell the seller shots must be clear straight and close-up.

Considering seller has 2 negative feedbacks, I would want to be 100% sure with the proper photos.

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

wonderwoman9 said:


> item name: Givenchy antigona black small smooth calfskin
> item #: 261227938750
> ebay ID: illxelevation
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...750?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd26603be
> 
> thanks so much!



Authentic!


----------



## nappytoots

please authenticate this lovely Obsedia.. quite reasonable.. and  I want it so bad!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ob...664?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232bec11a8


----------



## hrhsunshine

mimosaplease said:


> Please help me authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Givenchy Shopping Sac
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item number: 310669749556
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=310669749556



Item is sold already.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nappytoots said:


> please authenticate this lovely Obsedia.. quite reasonable.. and  I want it so bad!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ob...664?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232bec11a8



Pls submit in the correct format.

I want to *ask Randr to chime in*.
The seller has few feedbacks and a negative and I'm not familiar with this particular Obsedia.  Thanks!


----------



## nappytoots

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls submit in the correct format.
> 
> I want to *ask Randr to chime in*.
> The seller has few feedbacks and a negative and I'm not familiar with this particular Obsedia.  Thanks!



oh ok... he is based from paris (he claims) i really hope this is legit.. but, in your own opinion, do you think it's legit?


----------



## hrhsunshine

nappytoots said:


> oh ok... he is based from paris (he claims) i really hope this is legit.. but, in your own opinion, do you think it's legit?




I cannot say either way.  I don't see some things on this bag that tell me it is definitely authentic. However, Givenchy has changed parts of their bags, so bags from different years will have different factors to make them authentic.  That may be the case here and that is why I want to seek Randr's assistance.


----------



## nappytoots

hrhsunshine said:


> I cannot say either way.  I don't see some things on this bag that tell me it is definitely authentic. However, Givenchy has changed parts of their bags, so bags from different years will have different factors to make them authentic.  That may be the case here and that is why I want to seek Randr's assistance.



oh, ok... thanks anyway... i do hope it's authentic though...


----------



## mimosaplease

hrhsunshine said:


> Item is sold already.



Sold to me!


----------



## wonderwoman9

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic!



Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

nappytoots said:


> oh, ok... thanks anyway... i do hope it's authentic though...



Thanks for understanding.  I don't want to make a wrong call on something just to speed it up. Better to be right


----------



## hrhsunshine

mimosaplease said:


> Please help me authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Givenchy Shopping Sac
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Item number: 310669749556
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=310669749556



For the future, we strongly encourage you to authenticate prior to purchase.

I am not familiar with this particular bag, so let's *ask Randr to chime in*.


----------



## mimosaplease

hrhsunshine said:


> For the future, we strongly encourage you to authenticate prior to purchase.
> 
> I am not familiar with this particular bag, so let's *ask Randr to chime in*.


Thank you. I have not yet paid I am waiting for a response to a question I asked the seller before i do so. Thank you for your help.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls submit in the correct format.
> 
> I want to *ask Randr to chime in*.
> The seller has few feedbacks and a negative and I'm not familiar with this particular Obsedia. Thanks!


 


nappytoots said:


> oh, ok... thanks anyway... i do hope it's authentic though...


 
Nappy - can you follow the format for your authentication request from the 1st post of this thread?  this helps us not have to repeat ourselves if ppl ask to authenticate the same listings.  once you do so, i'll give you the good news.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> For the future, we strongly encourage you to authenticate prior to purchase.
> 
> I am not familiar with this particular bag, so let's *ask Randr to chime in*.


 


mimosaplease said:


> Thank you. I have not yet paid I am waiting for a response to a question I asked the seller before i do so. Thank you for your help.


 
Where's this bag made?  I don't see any pics with this info.  Please ask seller.  so far, I'm not on the fence about this one...need to go home and check out one of my older bags.


----------



## marls_cbu

Item Name: GIVENCHY Blue Continental Zip-around wallet
Item Number:
Seller ID: crystal30night
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Blue-Continental-Zip-around-wallet-/230983345930?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=JPrUMwwX5CY0ucTjKCpUA4aQjJ4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Would you please authenticate this wallet.  I am going to sell it but would like to know its authenticity so I can make the buyers aware. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

marls_cbu said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Blue Continental Zip-around wallet
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: crystal30night
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Bl...wX5CY0ucTjKCpUA4aQjJ4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Would you please authenticate this wallet.  I am going to sell it but would like to know its authenticity so I can make the buyers aware. Thanks!



This is one YOU are selling?
The listing ended.
The photos were too small.


----------



## marls_cbu




----------



## marls_cbu

Hi Hrhsunshine! I just uploaded 3 pics.  Please authenticate.  I bought it but I'm thinking of reselling it.  Just wanted to make sure it's authentic so I can disclose it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

marls_cbu said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine! I just uploaded 3 pics.  Please authenticate.  I bought it but I'm thinking of reselling it.  Just wanted to make sure it's authentic so I can disclose it.



When did you purchase?
Where did you purchase?
Shot of the side of the zipper please.
I am not recognizing this Antigona wallet.


----------



## marls_cbu

Hi hrhsunshine, I purchased this wallet from EBay.  Actually I saw this very wallet sold at bluefly.com months back.


----------



## hrhsunshine

marls_cbu said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, I purchased this wallet from EBay.  Actually I saw this very wallet sold at bluefly.com months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214921
> View attachment 2214923



Need a side shot of that zipper.
Bluefly is known to sell fakes.
I'm going to *ask Randr to look at this* as I cannot recall or find another wallet like this one.


----------



## randr21

marls_cbu said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, I purchased this wallet from EBay. Actually I saw this very wallet sold at bluefly.com months back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2214921
> View attachment 2214923


 


hrhsunshine said:


> Need a side shot of that zipper.
> Bluefly is known to sell fakes.
> I'm going to *ask Randr to look at this* as I cannot recall or find another wallet like this one.


 
marls - can you share the original ebay listing?  also, what does the leather smell like?   does it have a tag that shows where the wallet was made?


----------



## marls_cbu

The original listing is http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=230983345930

It doesn't have a smell and it looks pretty much authentic.  I took a pic of the serial number.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## marls_cbu

Oh it has made from Spain. Pic attached and the smell is leather(good leather) not sure how to best describe the smell.  Also the tag says calf leather.  I included a pic as well.


----------



## randr21

marls_cbu said:


> Oh it has made from Spain. Pic attached and the smell is leather(good leather) not sure how to best describe the smell.  Also the tag says calf leather.  I included a pic as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2215114
> View attachment 2215115


 
I'm glad you mentioned the good leather smell, that's what I wanted to know.  the rest of the pics confirms it for me, it's authentic.


----------



## marls_cbu

Hi randr21!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## mimosaplease

randr21 said:


> Where's this bag made?  I don't see any pics with this info.  Please ask seller.  so far, I'm not on the fence about this one...need to go home and check out one of my older bags.


Thank you. I have asked the seller for this information. I have sent her three messages in the last three days and have not heard from her once. 
Where should this information be?


----------



## marthac0530

Hi, kindly authenticate this bag. TIA.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 290928998708
Seller: willow-wear
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290928998708&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pls ask seller for side shot of zipper and the other inside tag. Close up clear photos




marthac0530 said:


> Hi, kindly authenticate this bag. TIA.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 290928998708
> Seller: willow-wear
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290928998708&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## scheam

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=161043911448

Can someone pls authenticate this. TIA

Seller montilicious
Model black pandora


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Ladies please help me authenticate this givenchy 

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 221228888480
Seller: rawriamferocious
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Bag-/221228888480

TIA!


----------



## randr21

mimosaplease said:


> Thank you. I have asked the seller for this information. I have sent her three messages in the last three days and have not heard from her once.
> Where should this information be?


 
the "made in..." info can be found either on a small tag towards the inner side lining of the bag, or the inner side lining of the zippered pocket inside the bag.  sometimes, it's right near the zippered pocket.


----------



## randr21

scheam said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=161043911448
> 
> Can someone pls authenticate this. TIA
> 
> Seller montilicious
> Model black pandora


 
please add the item number to your request, and the pics are way too small.  need seller to reupload better and clearer pics.


----------



## randr21

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Ladies please help me authenticate this givenchy
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 221228888480
> Seller: rawriamferocious
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Bag-/221228888480
> 
> TIA!


 
can you ask for a clearer shot of the Givenchy inner tag (last pic)?  also, i'd like another shot of the givenchy logo on the hardware if seller is taking other pic anyways.  maybe the angle or glare is throwing me off.  also, closeup of the leather zipper tag on the outside of the bag.


----------



## jacquesjax

randr21 said:


> can you ask for a clearer shot of the Givenchy inner tag (last pic)?  also, i'd like another shot of the givenchy logo on the hardware if seller is taking other pic anyways.  maybe the angle or glare is throwing me off.  also, closeup of the leather zipper tag on the outside of the bag.


thanks for the quick reply. Will ask seller for additional pics


----------



## freyj

Hi! Hope you ladies can help me authenticate this Nightingale. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

freyj said:


> Hi! Hope you ladies can help me authenticate this Nightingale. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks so much!



Not bad, but FAKE


----------



## caged

Feeling down because I failed to win three bids.  ='( 

Moving my eyes on the next perfect bag.

Please help me with this.  I have been doing some research on this item but could not find any info or pic about this model.  Please help identify and authenticate.  Thank you very much!

Item: Men's GIVENCHY Black Leather Duffle Travel Bag Carry-On Tote Satchel Briefcase
Seller: frieschskys
Item #: 380655591722
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380655591722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I appreciate your time!


----------



## randr21

caged said:


> Feeling down because I failed to win three bids.  ='(
> 
> Moving my eyes on the next perfect bag.
> 
> Please help me with this.  I have been doing some research on this item but could not find any info or pic about this model.  Please help identify and authenticate.  Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Men's GIVENCHY Black Leather Duffle Travel Bag Carry-On Tote Satchel Briefcase
> Seller: frieschskys
> Item #: 380655591722
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380655591722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I appreciate your time!



Maybe this is the one! Not familiar with this style but no red flags. G'luck.


----------



## jacquesjax

randr21 said:


> can you ask for a clearer shot of the Givenchy inner tag (last pic)?  also, i'd like another shot of the givenchy logo on the hardware if seller is taking other pic anyways.  maybe the angle or glare is throwing me off.  also, closeup of the leather zipper tag on the outside of the bag.




Hi randr21,

Seller updated the listing with new pictures 

TIA

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 221228888480
Seller: rawriamferocious
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Med...-/221228888480


----------



## mrsparis

Can you authenticate this Vintage Sax Givench


----------



## randr21

mrsparis said:


> Can you authenticate this Vintage Sax Givench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218317


 
not familiar with vintage.  do you already have this in your possession?  if so, are there better pics for any logos, stiching, serial/made in tags anywhere?


----------



## randr21

jacquesjax said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> Seller updated the listing with new pictures
> 
> TIA
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 221228888480
> Seller: rawriamferocious
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Med...-/221228888480


 
good seller with great 2nd round of pics.  it goes hand in hand with an authentic item.  g'luck.


----------



## jacquesjax

randr21 said:


> good seller with great 2nd round of pics.  it goes hand in hand with an authentic item.  g'luck.



Thank you thank you randr! hoping to get my first givenchy bag for myself.


----------



## mimosaplease

mimosaplease said:


> Thank you. I have asked the seller for this information. I have sent her three messages in the last three days and have not heard from her once.
> Where should this information be?


She says it is made in turkey. I've asked her to send me a photo of where it says that on the tag. Will that help? Thanks!


----------



## twoturntables

Hi Experts!

I would like to bid on this bag:

Item: Givenchy Bag Shoulder Bag
Number :111092815770 		 
Seller: harleyriderct76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111092815770?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I've been told that it is  about 5 years old. Thank you for your time!


----------



## scheam

randr21 said:


> please add the item number to your request, and the pics are way too small.  need seller to reupload better and clearer pics.



New Photos have been re uploaded

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&nav=SEARCH&sbk=1&itemId=161043911448

Item #:161043911448


----------



## scheam

randr21 said:


> please add the item number to your request, and the pics are way too small.  need seller to reupload better and clearer pics.



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161043911448?redirect=mobile

Maybe this is better?


----------



## randr21

mimosaplease said:


> She says it is made in turkey. I've asked her to send me a photo of where it says that on the tag. Will that help? Thanks!


 
you replied to yourself so I almost missed this, but yes, a pic would help.  there have been bags made in turkey so that's good.  

i'm conflicted about this bag b/c there's nothing glaringly off about this, but then again, i don't see anything that solidifies it's authentic (which does not mean it's not authentic) b/c i dont know the style. nor have i seen this type of wrinkled leather in white. however, the seller is well reputed, so that's good. if you've already won it, and you really like the bag, i'd say just proceed with transaction.


----------



## randr21

scheam said:


> New Photos have been re uploaded
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?index=0&nav=SEARCH&sbk=1&itemId=161043911448
> 
> Item #:161043911448


 
I really need the inner givenchy tag to be clear, and it's not in the pics.  and i need a closeup of the leather zipper tag on the outside zipper.


----------



## mimosaplease

randr21 said:


> you replied to yourself so I almost missed this, but yes, a pic would help.  there have been bags made in turkey so that's good.
> 
> i'm conflicted about this bag b/c there's nothing glaringly off about this, but then again, i don't see anything that solidifies it's authentic (which does not mean it's not authentic) b/c i dont know the style. nor have i seen this type of wrinkled leather in white. however, the seller is well reputed, so that's good. if you've already won it, and you really like the bag, i'd say just proceed with transaction.



Thank you very much. I'm sorry my last "reply" to myself.  I am new here and still learning how to use the forum. 

I have asked for the photo of the "made in" tag and spoken to the seller over the phone. If she sends them I will post them. 

I appreciate your help!


----------



## shmigadoodle

Please help me authenticate this older large Antigona.  I purchase it from ebay, but the photos were terrible and the seller was a newbie.  I took a chance because the price was good.  I received the bag today.  My first impression is that the bag is authentic.  I've owned literally hundreds of authentic bags and have stumbled on several fakes.  This bag just looks and smells like the real deal.  But I've noticed some discrepancies with newer Antigonas. The dust bag, for one thing, is felted like the one my patent nightingale came in.  Moreover, instead of having the serial number on the underside of the Givenchy tag, it appears on another leather tag on the inside of the bag.  Finally, the leather swatch that accompanies the bag has a hole through it, which suggests that it was attached by a tag to the bag.  I know this is a telltale sign of fake bags.  It's my biggest concern.  I've attached many detailed photos.  Hopefully, you wonderful experts can help clarify the situation.  Thanks in advance for your assistance and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## shmigadoodle

More pics:


----------



## shmigadoodle

A few more:


----------



## Sofie Hanna

Hi - would someone please let me know if Antigona bags should have a tag in it that tells you where it is made. I purchased a brand new bag from a reputable dealer and I'm pretty sure it is authentic but it didn't come with any paperwork and doesn't say where it is made. So I'm getting a bit worried now...
Thank you.


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi Ladies please help me authenticate this givenchy 

Item: givenchy nightingale
Item Number: 261230536169
Seller: stembos924
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...mzIfbzPZRAtMwS7tiUkOU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

TIA!!!


----------



## randr21

good pics, it's authentic.



shmigadoodle said:


> A few more:


----------



## randr21

Sofie Hanna said:


> Hi - would someone please let me know if Antigona bags should have a tag in it that tells you where it is made. I purchased a brand new bag from a reputable dealer and I'm pretty sure it is authentic but it didn't come with any paperwork and doesn't say where it is made. So I'm getting a bit worried now...
> Thank you.


 
please provide pics/listing for authentication.  if you have a generic question, feel free to post in main sf.


----------



## randr21

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi Ladies please help me authenticate this givenchy
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale
> Item Number: 261230536169
> Seller: stembos924
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...mzIfbzPZRAtMwS7tiUkOU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> TIA!!!


 
listing over


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi Randr21 I bought the item just wanna get another reassurance that the item I bought is authentic , can you please kindly authenticate it for me ?


----------



## Chaneliscious

randr21 said:


> listing over



Hi Randr21 I bought the item just wanna get a reassurance that the item I bought is authentic , can you please kindly authenticate it for me ?


----------



## _celine_

Please kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much
Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag - Large size,soft leather
Item Number: 111094053429
Seller: madsteve555 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111094053429


----------



## shmigadoodle

randr21 said:


> good pics, it's authentic.



Thank you!  I looked at some of the nightingale posts and realized the felt dust bag, separate MADE IN ITALY tag, and leather swatch with a hole in it are standard.  I guess because this Antigona is from 2011 it shares some of those features.  Very glad the bag is real.  Thanks again


----------



## randr21

_celine_ said:


> Please kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so much
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag - Large size,soft leather
> Item Number: 111094053429
> Seller: madsteve555
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111094053429


 
listing over, and i hope you're not the winner.


----------



## randr21

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi Randr21 I bought the item just wanna get another reassurance that the item I bought is authentic , can you please kindly authenticate it for me ?


 
we dont recommend buying first and then authenticating.  also, there's isnt enough pics (see my signature for reference).  based on the limited pics, i dont see any red flags, but then again, i've never seen this LE gale before either.


----------



## Chaneliscious

randr21 said:


> we dont recommend buying first and then authenticating.  also, there's isnt enough pics (see my signature for reference).  based on the limited pics, i dont see any red flags, but then again, i've never seen this LE gale before either.




Thanks for your help Randr21. I will post more picture once bag received. yea she advised this is limited edition . did some research online there's indeed a designer from japan design this house crest emblem back in 2008. here;s the link, also I communicated with the seller beforehand. she seems trustworthy , she advised she worked in fashion industry also,from all other listing she sell on ebay I am pretty positive but will definitely post more pictures for your confirmation once I got the bag. Again thank you very much for your help.

http://www.zlabwatch.com/zerone/collection/tadaomi-shibuya.aspx

http://www.dutchuncle.co.uk/illustrators/tadaomi-shibuya/portfolios/portfolio/list/963


----------



## estherella

Hi ladies! I am new to the Givenchy forum - it is a pleasure to meet all of you! Please help me authenticate this bag - thank you in advance!

Item name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Leather Nightingale Large Bag Purse
Item number: 130930047937
Seller: clyffordstill
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130930047937?redirect=mobile
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=130930047937


----------



## Chaneliscious

randr21 said:


> we dont recommend buying first and then authenticating.  also, there's isnt enough pics (see my signature for reference).  based on the limited pics, i dont see any red flags, but then again, i've never seen this LE gale before either.



Hi Randr I just got the bag , herewith attached pictures for authentication, appreciate if you can help . Thank you in advance !


----------



## Chaneliscious

Few more


----------



## randr21

estherella said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to the Givenchy forum - it is a pleasure to meet all of you! Please help me authenticate this bag - thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Leather Nightingale Large Bag Purse
> Item number: 130930047937
> Seller: clyffordstill
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/130930047937?redirect=mobile
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.ca/viewitem?itemId=130930047937


 
I would not bid on this


----------



## randr21

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi Randr I just got the bag , herewith attached pictures for authentication, appreciate if you can help . Thank you in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225422
> View attachment 2225423
> View attachment 2225425
> View attachment 2225431
> View attachment 2225432
> View attachment 2225434
> View attachment 2225440
> View attachment 2225443
> View attachment 2225447
> View attachment 2225450


 
you take excellent pics, and you've got yourself an authentic bag.


----------



## twoturntables

Hello! thanks in advance!

Item:Vintage GIVENCHY Paris Kisslock Compartment Clutch Leather Wallet Burgundy
Seller:alohahawaii03
Number:171059115233
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171059115233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Chaneliscious

randr21 said:


> you take excellent pics, and you've got yourself an authentic bag.



Thank you so much for your help ! Appreciate it )


----------



## randr21

twoturntables said:


> Hello! thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:Vintage GIVENCHY Paris Kisslock Compartment Clutch Leather Wallet Burgundy
> Seller:alohahawaii03
> Number:171059115233
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171059115233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Not that familiar with vintage, but no red flags.  Can u ask seller to get a closeup shot if the givenchy logo in one of the pics?


----------



## maclicious

Many thanks in advance!

Item Name: Obesdia messenger
Item Number: 300922300678
Seller ID:*richyrichdesigner*
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## randr21

maclicious said:


> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Obesdia messenger
> Item Number: 300922300678
> Seller ID:*richyrichdesigner*
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


 
why is the word givenchy blurred out in all the pics?  that's already not a good sign.


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Please help me authenticate. This was given as a gift.

Item: givenchy nightingale











Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shoppinsacs

More pics &#128522;


----------



## randr21

Shoppinsacs said:


> Please help me authenticate. This was given as a gift.
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale
> View attachment 2228926
> View attachment 2228928
> View attachment 2228930
> View attachment 2228931
> View attachment 2228933
> View attachment 2228935
> View attachment 2228936
> View attachment 2228937
> View attachment 2228938
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
not authentic


----------



## Shoppinsacs

Thanks randr21 &#128557;


----------



## fbclem

Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale Shopper. I bought this from a personal shopper who buys Premiere Designer bags, shoes, etc in Riyadh.











 there is a letter "I" in the middle of the zipper


----------



## fbclem

more pics:


----------



## fbclem

Sorry this was moved, posting again...





TIA


----------



## uimuim

Has anyone bought from www.styledrops.com. The prices for Givenchy pandora seems cheaper here and also I love this red color. Does anyone own this color...is it more orange red or a burgundy in real life? Can someone authenticate this for me? Thank you in advance! http://www.styledrops.com/handbags-70853.html


----------



## Yeye

Hi sis! its my first time to ask authenticity.. i have a friend selling her Givenchy Nightingale and i'd like to know if this really authentic.. I hope you guys could help me ... TIA ! have attached the pics ...sorry if some are blurred i was having trouble taking the close ups of the parts...


----------



## Yeye

sorry here are the pictures...


----------



## Carly542

Please help! I stumbled on this bag at a thrift store and snatched it up! I have spent the whole day scouring the Internet for any pictures matching this one and can't find anything anywhere! Is this an authentic givenchy? Anyone seen it before or know the name or year? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated  it is absolutely real good quality soft leather with a suede lining, the only branding on it is a leather plaque on the inside with Givenchy on it.


----------



## Carly542

Sorry this picture didn't attach to my first post


----------



## Snowflake213

Hello Im new to these forums can you please Authenticate 
here are some pictures any help will be much appreciated


----------



## Snowflake213

More


----------



## hrhsunshine

fbclem said:


> Sorry this was moved, posting again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



Looks good so far, but I need a shot of the side of the zipper, not the front of it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yeye said:


> sorry here are the pictures...



I just can't feel 100% right about this bag.

*Must ask Randr to chime in on this one.*


----------



## Yeye

hrhsunshine said:


> I just can't feel 100% right about this bag.
> 
> *Must ask Randr to chime in on this one.*



Thank you so much for your reply...i feel the same of this not 100% authentic,  thats why i tried to ask your expertise  ... i hope Randr can give a comment ...


----------



## randr21

Carly542 said:


> Sorry this picture didn't attach to my first post


 
wrong thread, i think there's a "can someone help me ID this givenchy" thread, but i doubt anyone can help.  this is a rather unknown style.


----------



## randr21

Snowflake213 said:


> More


 
not authentic


----------



## fbclem

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good so far, but I need a shot of the side of the zipper, not the front of it.



Here's the side...





Thank you hrhsunshine!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yeye said:


> sorry here are the pictures...



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

fbclem said:


> Here's the side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hrhsunshine!



Authentic. Love the aged HW.


----------



## Yeye

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake[/QUOTE
> 
> oww... thank you again for your help guys! really a big help to me...


----------



## redweddy

Hello dear experts!  Can you please authenticate this large dark brown Nightingale for me?  I appreciate it!


----------



## randr21

redweddy said:


> Hello dear experts!  Can you please authenticate this large dark brown Nightingale for me?  I appreciate it!
> 
> View attachment 2235233
> View attachment 2235234
> View attachment 2235235
> View attachment 2235236
> View attachment 2235237
> View attachment 2235239
> View attachment 2235240
> View attachment 2235241



Authentic


----------



## redweddy

randr21 said:


> Authentic



Thank you so very much!!


----------



## cooknchill

Hello,

Could someone authenticate this for me?

Thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Shoulder Grey/ Purple Patent Leather Bag Purse Medium
Item Number: 321147661940
Seller ID: konfetka24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac5e46e74


----------



## randr21

cooknchill said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Shoulder Grey/ Purple Patent Leather Bag Purse Medium
> Item Number: 321147661940
> Seller ID: konfetka24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...940?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac5e46e74



Authentic


----------



## cooknchill

randr21 said:


> Authentic


Thank you!


----------



## cooknchill

Item Name: givenchy nightingale 
Item number: 171065415789
Seller id: edwamad04
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ta...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d44b186d

Another one 

Thanks!


----------



## Carly542

randr21 said:


> wrong thread, i think there's a "can someone help me ID this givenchy" thread, but i doubt anyone can help.  this is a rather unknown style.


Thank you! I am new to the forum so I wasn't sure how it worked  would you be able to speculate if it is even authentic or not?


----------



## hrhsunshine

cooknchill said:


> Item Name: givenchy nightingale
> Item number: 171065415789
> Seller id: edwamad04
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ta...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d44b186d
> 
> Another one
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## nndo4

Item Name:BNWT Givenchy Croc-Stamped Antigona Duffel Bag Satchel Light Greige
Item Number:190855342658
Seller ID:http://myworld.ebay.com/flowergirl_daisies?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
 Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6fdd6a42


----------



## hrhsunshine

nndo4 said:


> Item Name:BNWT Givenchy Croc-Stamped Antigona Duffel Bag Satchel Light Greige
> Item Number:190855342658
> Seller ID:http://myworld.ebay.com/flowergirl_daisies?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...658?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6fdd6a42



The photos in the listing are more to show you the condition of the bag rather than to assist with authentication. Pls refer to my signature for previous posts that show the necessary photos.


----------



## Necessarya

Item Name: Givenchy Antegona Envelope clutch
Item Number: 261236738635
Seller ID: nmcnaney
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261236738635&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Will someone help to authenticate this bag?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Necessarya said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Antegona Envelope clutch
> Item Number: 261236738635
> Seller ID: nmcnaney
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261236738635&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> Will someone help to authenticate this bag?



So far so good but pls request clear close up photo of the inside tag. Good lighting (natural daylight is best) and focused.  Just want to make sure.


----------



## shanghai_lily

Would really appreciate authentication of my new black croc-stamped medium Antigona. I bought it from a reputable online boutique in Hong Kong (https://www.bkrm.com/en/), they also have a bricks and mortar showroom and have pretty good write-ups online. I've owned other designer bags before and can generally spot a fake, but this being my first Givenchy - thought I'd go to the experts. 

Thanks!


----------



## shanghai_lily

A few more:


----------



## Necessarya

hrhsunshine said:


> So far so good but pls request clear close up photo of the inside tag. Good lighting (natural daylight is best) and focused.  Just want to make sure.


Photo of the inside tag:


----------



## hrhsunshine

shanghai_lily said:


> A few more:



Authentic and stunning. Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Necessarya said:


> Photo of the inside tag:



Authentic but listing ended.


----------



## shanghai_lily

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic and stunning. Congrats!


Thank you! I'm beyond enthralled. My HG is still the small croc-stamp Ant, but I think it's just too elusive.


----------



## maroon72

I already paid for and left feedback for this beautiful Givenchy bag, but since this is my first Givenchy purchase, and the bag did not come with a dust bag, any cards, tags, receipts, etc. and the seller hardly has any feedback and none whatsoever on designer bags, I just do not know for certain or have faith that the bag I purchased is authentic. One of my concerns is that the placement of the studs and the amount of space between them differs significantly from side to side, meaning that there is a lot more space between the two rows of studs on one side than on the other, which concerned me greatly and raised questions/concerns about the authenticity of the bag. I could provide further pictures is necessary since this is not evident in the pictures that the seller provided. Anyways, I would be deeply appreciative and most grateful for any assistance those with expertise could kindly provide me in determining whether or not this bag is authentic. Thank you so very much! 

Item Name: Givenchy Tinhan Studded hobo bag
Item Number:321147308073 		 	Seller ID:lipgloss2007

 Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ST...pISojHDkFIjGeHLWxSdZU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## maily

can you please authenticate this bag?
_*Name :*_ Antigona small black bull leather
_*WebSite :*_ http://www.shopping-premiereavenue.com/sac-antigona-small-noir-givenchy.8117.7.product.fr.html#
Thanks in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

maroon72 said:


> I already paid for and left feedback for this beautiful Givenchy bag, but since this is my first Givenchy purchase, and the bag did not come with a dust bag, any cards, tags, receipts, etc. and the seller hardly has any feedback and none whatsoever on designer bags, I just do not know for certain or have faith that the bag I purchased is authentic. One of my concerns is that the placement of the studs and the amount of space between them differs significantly from side to side, meaning that there is a lot more space between the two rows of studs on one side than on the other, which concerned me greatly and raised questions/concerns about the authenticity of the bag. I could provide further pictures is necessary since this is not evident in the pictures that the seller provided. Anyways, I would be deeply appreciative and most grateful for any assistance those with expertise could kindly provide me in determining whether or not this bag is authentic. Thank you so very much!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Tinhan Studded hobo bag
> Item Number:321147308073              Seller ID:lipgloss2007
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ST...pISojHDkFIjGeHLWxSdZU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Please ALWAYS authenticate prior to purchase.

I need to see the inside tab/tag on BOTH sides. Make sure they are clear and close-up.
I also want to see the underside of the zipper (the part that zips).


----------



## hrhsunshine

maily said:


> can you please authenticate this bag?
> _*Name :*_ Antigona small black bull leather
> _*WebSite :*_ http://www.shopping-premiereavenue.com/sac-antigona-small-noir-givenchy.8117.7.product.fr.html#
> Thanks in advance




Authentic


----------



## maroon72

Thank you so much for responding. I appreciate it tremendously! I am so sorry that I did not authenticate this bag prior to purchasing but it was an Ebay auction and I did not discover it until the day before the listing ended and remained ambivalent and undecided about whether to bid or not until almost the end. I will do my very best in the future to authenticate all bags whose authenticity is questionable prior to purchasing. I am including all of the pictures you requested, as well as one of the zipper pull and two that show the disparity in distance of the stud placement between the two columns on one side versus the other. I took the best pictures that I could and hope these pictures are clear and close up enough. Thank you so very much for your kindness and help. I am most grateful! 

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2022_zpsca5499fe.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2019_zpsf6c5a57a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2018_zps0092486d.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2016_zpsa4c7e29b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2028_zps8b80f0ff.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2026_zpsb748eb90.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2025_zpsa352b832.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2027_zpsa8c88928.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/a...dcatsjuly2014_zps2977e334.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8



hrhsunshine said:


> Please ALWAYS authenticate prior to purchase.
> 
> I need to see the inside tab/tag on BOTH sides. Make sure they are clear and close-up.
> I also want to see the underside of the zipper (the part that zips).


----------



## maroon72

I just noticed that the links are bringing up a black screen with a small picture underneath, but this could just be my computer since I have been having technological difficulties all day for some inexplicable reason. I am including another link to the photobucket page I created where all of the photos are located just in case you are not able to pull up the other individual links I provided of each picture. Please let me know if you are able to see the pictures and I am praying that you can see them. Thank you so very much! 

http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/avalonanastasia/library/?sort=3&page=1



hrhsunshine said:


> Please ALWAYS authenticate prior to purchase.
> 
> I need to see the inside tab/tag on BOTH sides. Make sure they are clear and close-up.
> I also want to see the underside of the zipper (the part that zips).


----------



## hrhsunshine

maroon72 said:


> I just noticed that the links are bringing up a black screen with a small picture underneath, but this could just be my computer since I have been having technological difficulties all day for some inexplicable reason. I am including another link to the photobucket page I created where all of the photos are located just in case you are not able to pull up the other individual links I provided of each picture. Please let me know if you are able to see the pictures and I am praying that you can see them. Thank you so very much!
> 
> http://s1356.photobucket.com/user/avalonanastasia/library/?sort=3&page=1



You did a great job taking photos.  They are perfect!
You have an authentic bag.
I would say try not to concern yourself too much with the studs' alignment/spacing.  As I said before, Gbags can have the QC problems, just like other designers.  Certainly shouldn't happen at this price point. 

This is not the only studded tinhan I've seen with less that perfect placement.  You are the only one who will really notice this.  So, try to just enjoy your lovely authentic bag


----------



## leopardlover

Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona that I purchased from mynetsales and have since returned due to my concern it is not real? What really threw me off is the swatch of material that did not appear to be leather and the ID code is in a different font to what I have seen before.

Thanks

http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/My_Antigona/library/?sort=2&page=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

leopardlover said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona that I purchased from mynetsales and have since returned due to my concern it is not real? What really threw me off is the swatch of material that did not appear to be leather and the ID code is in a different font to what I have seen before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/My_Antigona/library/?sort=2&page=1



I think you made a wise decision.
I believe I have seen this color and finish but this bag definitely has some characteristics that would make me wonder about its authenticity.
Good job noticing the small details.
Better safe than sorry, right?
Now, you can enjoy shopping for another!


----------



## maroon72

Thank you so very much for kindness in sharing your expertise and confirming that my bag is authentic!!  I feel immensely relieved and thankful to hear this heartening news. I do still feel indignant though that QC problems like noticeably uneven stud placement/alignment occurred with my bag and other Tinhan studded bags since these bags apparently retailed for over $2,000. It is very disheartening and upsetting that this still occurs at this price point, and you are right that it truly should not happen with this ostensibly high caliber of a bag, but I have decided and committed to do my best to enjoy to the fullest this beautiful, chic, authentic bag and embrace the imperfections. 



hrhsunshine said:


> You did a great job taking photos.  They are perfect!
> You have an authentic bag.
> I would say try not to concern yourself too much with the studs' alignment/spacing.  As I said before, Gbags can have the QC problems, just like other designers.  Certainly shouldn't happen at this price point.
> 
> This is not the only studded tinhan I've seen with less that perfect placement.  You are the only one who will really notice this.  So, try to just enjoy your lovely authentic bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

You're most welcome. Embrace her for the "unique" little bag she is...turn those lemons into lemonade! 



maroon72 said:


> Thank you so very much for kindness in sharing your expertise and confirming that my bag is authentic!!  I feel immensely relieved and thankful to hear this heartening news. I do still feel indignant though that QC problems like noticeably uneven stud placement/alignment occurred with my bag and other Tinhan studded bags since these bags apparently retailed for over $2,000. It is very disheartening and upsetting that this still occurs at this price point, and you are right that it truly should not happen with this ostensibly high caliber of a bag, but I have decided and committed to do my best to enjoy to the fullest this beautiful, chic, authentic bag and embrace the imperfections.


----------



## leopardlover

hrhsunshine said:


> I think you made a wise decision.
> I believe I have seen this color and finish but this bag definitely has some characteristics that would make me wonder about its authenticity.
> Good job noticing the small details.
> Better safe than sorry, right?
> Now, you can enjoy shopping for another!


Thanks Hrhsunshine, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## audroland

Hi leopardlover. Since getting a couple of items authenticated on here I've developed a bit of a knack at spotting out the fakes. I have a small antigona, sourced a small for my sister in law and now looking for a large. I highly recommend Far Fetch for sales however, have (twice) been slapped with customs tax which doesn't make my purchases such bargains. Can you take a photo under the main zip of the Antigona - does it say Raccagni?

Also does a side of the main zip (top side) have YKK on it? 

With regard to the leather of the bag, generally the flap of the bag has a smoother feel to it than the rest of the bag, how does the leather smell and feel?



leopardlover said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona that I purchased from mynetsales and have since returned due to my concern it is not real? What really threw me off is the swatch of material that did not appear to be leather and the ID code is in a different font to what I have seen before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/My_Antigona/library/?sort=2&page=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

audroland said:


> Hi leopardlover. Since getting a couple of items authenticated on here I've developed a bit of a knack at spotting out the fakes. I have a small antigona, sourced a small for my sister in law and now looking for a large. I highly recommend Far Fetch for sales however, have (twice) been slapped with customs tax which doesn't make my purchases such bargains. Can you take a photo under the main zip of the Antigona - does it say Raccagni?
> 
> Also does a side of the main zip (top side) have YKK on it?
> 
> With regard to the leather of the bag, generally the flap of the bag has a smoother feel to it than the rest of the bag, how does the leather smell and feel?



Thank u for ur concern about this bag. I would like to ask that you keep specifics about authenticity to private discussions. We try not to share anything that would further help counterfeitors in producing fakes.


----------



## audroland

Hi hrh. I understand you lead most of the discussions regarding 'authenticity' on this thread. I was merely echoing sentiments advanced by Randr21 in her post   #*3840*  within this thread (with reference to hardware, zip etc). If there are issues about discussing this publicly I'd appreciate if it's placed as a caveat for this thread for all to comply with as opposed to being singled out and told off for a post I had seen as being helpful. Had I known this was the case I would not have solicited my advice regarding the bag. 



hrhsunshine said:


> Thank u for ur concern about this bag. I would like to ask that you keep specifics about authenticity to private discussions. We try not to share anything that would further help counterfeitors in producing fakes.


----------



## hrhsunshine

audroland said:


> Hi hrh. I understand you lead most of the discussions regarding 'authenticity' on this thread. I was merely echoing sentiments advanced by Randr21 in her post   #*3840*  within this thread (with reference to hardware, zip etc). If there are issues about discussing this publicly I'd appreciate if it's placed as a caveat for this thread for all to comply with as opposed to being singled out and told off for a post I had seen as being helpful. Had I known this was the case I would not have solicited my advice regarding the bag.



Audroland:
1.  I don't lead the discussions.  I am one of the authenticators and I am an active member of the forum. 
2.  There is no problem in a little discussion about authenticity and we welcome discussions as this IS a forum. However, I wanted to make sure that too much detail wasn't devulged.  There are other posts where posters ask what makes a bag authentic or not and we prefer to not disclose that b/c we don't want to give fakers more information.
3. You were not "singled out and told off".  I thanked you for your input, I asked you to keep specifics to private discussion, and I explained why I made the request.  I did NOT tell you off.  In fact, I tried to PM you but you cannot receive PMs based on your lack of  history on the forum, so I had no other choice but to ask you on the  thread.  As of this writing, you still cannot receive PMs.  If I noticed anyone else having this discussion, I would have asked the same thing.


----------



## Delia4

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/belc...nchy-antigona-bag-perfect-for-work/1022095797

I have a feeling that it is the real deal, but would like a bit of help!

Thanks so much!


----------



## leopardlover

audroland said:


> Hi leopardlover. Since getting a couple of items authenticated on here I've developed a bit of a knack at spotting out the fakes. I have a small antigona, sourced a small for my sister in law and now looking for a large. I highly recommend Far Fetch for sales however, have (twice) been slapped with customs tax which doesn't make my purchases such bargains. Can you take a photo under the main zip of the Antigona - does it say Raccagni?
> 
> Also does a side of the main zip (top side) have YKK on it?
> 
> With regard to the leather of the bag, generally the flap of the bag has a smoother feel to it than the rest of the bag, how does the leather smell and feel?


Hi Audroland,

Regardless of the zip, in the pics in my photobucket link there is a couple of the swatch that was included. It shows 2 bits of backing on an artificial middle and that was really the telling sign it was not leather thus a fake. After hrhsunshine basically confirmed my suspicions I am more than comfortable saying that mynetsales sold me a fake bag. Such a bummer as I have the exact same issue with customs tax and now a weak Aus dollar!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Delia4 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/belc...nchy-antigona-bag-perfect-for-work/1022095797
> 
> I have a feeling that it is the real deal, but would like a bit of help!
> 
> Thanks so much!




Authentic.


----------



## veppy

Item Name: Givenchy Dog Head Tote
Photos attached, thanks for authentication.


----------



## veppy

veppy said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Dog Head Tote
> Photos attached, thanks for authentication.
> View attachment 2245746
> View attachment 2245748
> View attachment 2245749
> View attachment 2245750
> View attachment 2245751
> View attachment 2245753
> View attachment 2245754
> View attachment 2245755
> View attachment 2245756
> View attachment 2245757



Continued...


----------



## Chrissie82

Question: I see different inside "made in" tabs. In which year did they change to use the new " made in" tabs? I mean for the nightingale.


----------



## Amandaabb

Hello ladies!

I'd really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this Lucrezia bag:
http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-sky...r-Lucrezia-bowling-bag/p/324331701/detail.fly

Thanks!


----------



## sacko

Hello can you please authenticate this Givenchy nightingale wallet. Thanks
Item Name: Givenchy Purple Bi-fold wallet
Item Number:271231485632
Seller ID:genopepton
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Purple-Bi-Fold-Wallet-/271231485632?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f26a806c0

Thankyou so so much!!!!!!


----------



## lmg

Hello Ladies, 

I am a new Givenchy Antigona lover and have just discovered this beauty for myself.

I found a beautiful color but I am not sure if it is authentic as the inside label looks a bit different from my Nightingale - but maybe they are just very different? May I please ask you to help me authenticate this Antigona.

Item Name: Bellissima Borsa a Spalla/Mano Givenchy mod Antigona Pelle Grigio madrone Nuova

Item Number: 141010387725
Seller: gamass
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.it/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=141010387725

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## green.bee

Could you please authenticate this Nightingale:

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Handbag 
Item Number: 400512353588
Seller ID: ribinaz
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/400512353588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## green.bee

Could you please authenticate this Pandora:

Item Name: New Givenchy Black Medium Goat Leather Pandora Messenger Bag
Item Number: 181171394722
Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181171394722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## green.bee

Could you please authenticate this Nightingale:

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
Item Number: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
Seller ID: turtlebead
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300925836537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!
(this is the last one request )


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amandaabb said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'd really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this Lucrezia bag:
> http://www.bluefly.com/Givenchy-sky...r-Lucrezia-bowling-bag/p/324331701/detail.fly
> 
> Thanks!



I cannot authenticate with 100% confidence based on the few photos in this listing.
From the photos available, I cannot see any blaring red flags.
However, I have to warn you that this retailer has been known to sell fakes.
With that said, it is up to you to make a decision to buy or not.
HTH.


----------



## hrhsunshine

veppy said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Dog Head Tote
> Photos attached, thanks for authentication.
> View attachment 2245746
> View attachment 2245748
> View attachment 2245749
> View attachment 2245750
> View attachment 2245751
> View attachment 2245753
> View attachment 2245754
> View attachment 2245755
> View attachment 2245756
> View attachment 2245757




1. Are these your photos or from a listing?  If listing photos, pls post your request using the proper format for authentication.
2. This bag looks off in the photos. I would like to *ask Randr to chime in *for a second opinion.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sacko said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this Givenchy nightingale wallet. Thanks
> Item Name: Givenchy Purple Bi-fold wallet
> Item Number:271231485632
> Seller ID:genopepton
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Purple-Bi-Fold-Wallet-/271231485632?pt=Wallet&hash=item3f26a806c0
> 
> Thankyou so so much!!!!!!



Listing ended but would not have been able to authentic from the 2 photos on the listing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lmg said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am a new Givenchy Antigona lover and have just discovered this beauty for myself.
> 
> I found a beautiful color but I am not sure if it is authentic as the inside label looks a bit different from my Nightingale - but maybe they are just very different? May I please ask you to help me authenticate this Antigona.
> 
> Item Name: Bellissima Borsa a Spalla/Mano Givenchy mod Antigona Pelle Grigio madrone Nuova
> 
> Item Number: 141010387725
> Seller: gamass
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.it/viewitem?index=0&sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=141010387725
> 
> I really appreciate your help!



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

green.bee said:


> Could you please authenticate this Nightingale:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Handbag
> Item Number: 400512353588
> Seller ID: ribinaz
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/400512353588?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Pls have seller provide photos of the zipper (side view of the part that zips) and the other inside tag (front and back).  Stress that photos must be clear and close-up in good lighting.


----------



## hrhsunshine

green.bee said:


> Could you please authenticate this Pandora:
> 
> Item Name: New Givenchy Black Medium Goat Leather Pandora Messenger Bag
> Item Number: 181171394722
> Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181171394722?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

green.bee said:


> Could you please authenticate this Nightingale:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
> Seller ID: turtlebead
> Link:
> 
> Thank you!
> (this is the last one request )



Missing the link


----------



## NooBee

leopardlover said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona that I purchased from mynetsales and have since returned due to my concern it is not real? What really threw me off is the swatch of material that did not appear to be leather and the ID code is in a different font to what I have seen before.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/My_Antigona/library/?sort=2&page=1



Hi leopardlover,

After seeing your post I checked my bag, only to find that it had the same serial number as yours! I have since emailed mynetsales and will hopefully be given a refund as I will never be purchasing from that website again. *Fingers crossed* ullhair: 


Thank you for your post


----------



## green.bee

hrhsunshine said:


> Missing the link




Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
Item Number: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
Seller ID: turtlebead
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300925836537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## veppy

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. Are these your photos or from a listing?  If listing photos, pls post your request using the proper format for authentication.
> 2. This bag looks off in the photos. I would like to *ask Randr to chime in *for a second opinion.



Hi, I have bought the bag already. Photos are taken by myself. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

green.bee said:


> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: Authentic Givenchy Large Dark Brown Nightingale Bag
> Seller ID: turtlebead
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300925836537?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

veppy said:


> Hi, I have bought the bag already. Photos are taken by myself. Thanks.




If you got it online, pls post authentication request in the correct format.
Sometimes the listing itself helps in times of question.


----------



## green.bee

Could you please authenticate this Nightingale:

Item Name:  Givenchy Nightingale Satchel- Black Large Handbag
Item Number:  16105940
Seller ID:  wordsclosetomyheart
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161059403771?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## green.bee

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls have seller provide photos of the zipper (side view of the part that zips) and the other inside tag (front and back).  Stress that photos must be clear and close-up in good lighting.





hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic





hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Dear Hrhsunshine, thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## hrhsunshine

green.bee said:


> Dear Hrhsunshine, thank you so much for your help, I really appreciate it



Ur most welcome!  Good luck!


----------



## lmg

Thank you hrhsunshine!


----------



## veppy

hrhsunshine said:


> If you got it online, pls post authentication request in the correct format.
> Sometimes the listing itself helps in times of question.



Sorry, I got it offline. Is it hard to authenticate the bag? Thanks for your help.


----------



## hrhsunshine

veppy said:


> Sorry, I got it offline. Is it hard to authenticate the bag? Thanks for your help.



When a bag is iffy like this one, the listing can be helpful with more photos and other information.


----------



## veppy

hrhsunshine said:


> When a bag is iffy like this one, the listing can be helpful with more photos and other information.



I can provide more photos if you need. What kind of pictures do I need take? 

Thanks.


----------



## celine_soe

Hi, Givenchy Expert

Can you please help me authenticate the Orange Nightingale Medium that I bought from a paris boutique? TIA
Sorry I don't know how to insert pictures in here so I have to upload it in Flickr, hopefully you can see it. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/98680048@N02/


----------



## unoma

Please ladies, help me 

Name : Givenchy Antigona Designer Handbag
             Number :321157736232
Sellers name : cloverplanthire
Link:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...yYQ%2BZ3brhzZ2d5G7Q2A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

celine_soe said:


> Hi, Givenchy Expert
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate the Orange Nightingale Medium that I bought from a paris boutique? TIA
> Sorry I don't know how to insert pictures in here so I have to upload it in Flickr, hopefully you can see it.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/98680048@N02/



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

unoma said:


> Please ladies, help me
> 
> Name : Givenchy Antigona Designer Handbag
> Number :321157736232
> Sellers name : cloverplanthire
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...yYQ%2BZ3brhzZ2d5G7Q2A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional photos



Authentic


----------



## unoma

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you


----------



## thisonce

Authenticate this large pandora that I just purchased from eBay. Seller said it was brand new in the Anthracite color. Some images are taken with and without flash so that's why there's a color difference. Please and thank you!


----------



## Annalysis

Hi eyeryone,
Can you pls help me with authentification of this Nightingale:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Giv...552484?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20d5100d64

Thank you in advance!


----------



## celine_soe

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thanks a lot!


----------



## hrhsunshine

thisonce said:


> Authenticate this large pandora that I just purchased from eBay. Seller said it was brand new in the Anthracite color. Some images are taken with and without flash so that's why there's a color difference. Please and thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2251934
> 
> View attachment 2251935
> 
> View attachment 2251936
> 
> View attachment 2251937
> 
> View attachment 2251938
> 
> View attachment 2251939
> 
> View attachment 2251940
> 
> View attachment 2251941



1. We always stress that buyers authenticate prior to purchase. There are plenty of fakes out there and you don't want a headache after the fact.
2. This is authentic. Congrats.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Annalysis said:


> Hi eyeryone,
> Can you pls help me with authentification of this Nightingale:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Giv...552484?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20d5100d64
> 
> Thank you in advance!




Pls submit your request in the proper format to maintain effectiveness and efficiency of this thread.


----------



## randr21

Chrissie82 said:


> Question: I see different inside "made in" tabs. In which year did they change to use the new " made in" tabs? I mean for the nightingale.


 
this thread is for authenticating, so you can provide pics or you can ask your question in the main area of our subforum.



veppy said:


> Continued...
> View attachment 2245762
> View attachment 2245763
> View attachment 2245764
> View attachment 2245769


 


hrhsunshine said:


> 1. Are these your photos or from a listing?  If listing photos, pls post your request using the proper format for authentication.
> 2. This bag looks off in the photos. I would like to *ask Randr to chime in *for a second opinion.


 
Having very limited experience with any of G's pvc type totes, I don't see any immediate red flags.  It always helps to have more info about the bag, e.g. who/where is the bag from and anything else that can help us.  If you have the bag in your possession, it's probably a good idea to examine in detail, while touching and smelling the bag.


----------



## Annalysis

This time in the proper format, sorry for the first entry.

Item Name: Original Givenchy Nightingale schwarz Top-Zustand!
Item Number: 141013552484
Seller ID: olletti
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Giv...552484?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20d5100d64

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## hrhsunshine

Annalysis said:


> This time in the proper format, sorry for the first entry.
> 
> Item Name: Original Givenchy Nightingale schwarz Top-Zustand!
> Item Number: 141013552484
> Seller ID: olletti
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Giv...552484?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item20d5100d64
> 
> Thank you so much for your help



Listing has ended.
Listing lacked the photos needed for authentication.
Pls refer to my signature for posts with the necessary photos.


----------



## ujili

veppy said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Dog Head Tote
> Photos attached, thanks for authentication.
> View attachment 2245746
> View attachment 2245748
> View attachment 2245749
> View attachment 2245750
> View attachment 2245751
> View attachment 2245753
> View attachment 2245754
> View attachment 2245755
> View attachment 2245756
> View attachment 2245757



Well I am here because hrhsunshine asked me to help authenticate ur Rottweiler Tote as I myself own the Givenchy Madonna Tote...Your bag overall looks good but to me the GIVENCHY template seems weird so do you mind providing me with more close ups of that plus the Made In tags inside the bag and on the pouch. Plus the hardware inside the bag that is used behind the Triangular GIVENCHY logo. I can help you better if these were provided.


----------



## jhl2435

Hi ladies. I won this bag and it looks great to me compared to my black pandora but want to double check with you ladies before I pay. Please take a look. Thanks in advance for your time

Item Name: Pandora
Seller ID: mafoufall
Item #: 231011652145
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pandora-moyen-givenchy-authentique-/231011652145?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=8Rwgdz0NFJDinUH6hA13%252B9%252BBHCA%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pempem

Anyone familiar with vintage Givenchy?

Item Name: Vintage GIVENCHY Blue Nylon & Leather Shoulder Bag
Item Number:  140908685581
Seller ID: 5246lando 
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GIV...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cecfe90d

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi ladies. I won this bag and it looks great to me compared to my black pandora but want to double check with you ladies before I pay. Please take a look. Thanks in advance for your time
> 
> Item Name: Pandora
> Seller ID: mafoufall
> Item #: 231011652145
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pandora-moy...DinUH6hA13%2B9%2BBHCA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Pls submit the necessary photos for authentication.  You can refer to my signature for examples in this thread.


----------



## terri_berri

Hi, I am hoping one of your lovely ladies can help me with this one:

Item Name: 13ss Collection Givenchy Croc embossed Antigona Tote Large size with New tags
Item Number: 130936672991
Seller ID: hiqueen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13ss-Collec...a-Tote-Large-size-with-New-tags-/130936672991


Thanks


----------



## rycechica1016

Hi ladies, pls help with this bag 

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Crocodile Embossed Calfskin Medium

Item Link: http://******/177RUaT

Seller:kintan45

Thank you!


----------



## PoisedPose

Would someone kindly help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Immaculate Givenchy Antigona Small
Item Number:151080010854
Seller ID: provence806
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Immaculate-Givenchy-Antigona-Small-/151080010854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232d120466

Comments: The seller's feedback is only 80% so it's a little worrisome, but it seems to have been caused by only one buyer (the seller only has 12 feedbacks).

Thanks!! Much appreciated


----------



## hrhsunshine

terri_berri said:


> Hi, I am hoping one of your lovely ladies can help me with this one:
> 
> Item Name: 13ss Collection Givenchy Croc embossed Antigona Tote Large size with New tags
> Item Number: 130936672991
> Seller ID: hiqueen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/13ss-Collec...a-Tote-Large-size-with-New-tags-/130936672991
> 
> 
> Thanks



Pls have seller submit necessary photos for authentication.
See my signature for examples.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rycechica1016 said:


> Hi ladies, pls help with this bag
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Crocodile Embossed Calfskin Medium
> 
> Item Link: http://******/177RUaT
> 
> Seller:kintan45
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

PoisedPose said:


> Would someone kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Immaculate Givenchy Antigona Small
> Item Number:151080010854
> Seller ID: provence806
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Immaculate-...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232d120466
> 
> Comments: The seller's feedback is only 80% so it's a little worrisome, but it seems to have been caused by only one buyer (the seller only has 12 feedbacks).
> 
> Thanks!! Much appreciated



Authentic.
Seems the one neg feedback was just cuz the seller sold an item outside of the auction.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I am not familiar with vintage Gbags.
*Let's wait for Randr21 to chime in on this authentication.*
Thanks for your patience.




pempem said:


> Anyone familiar with vintage Givenchy?
> 
> Item Name: Vintage GIVENCHY Blue Nylon & Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number:  140908685581
> Seller ID: 5246lando
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GIV...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cecfe90d
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jacquesjax

randr21 said:


> good seller with great 2nd round of pics.  it goes hand in hand with an authentic item.  g'luck.



Hi randr21, 

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I just got the bag and the ad the seller posted was for a medium bag, upon opening the box it looks like a small nightingale to me? Did the size change over the years? Could you help me identify if this really is a medium nightingale based on the posted pictures? 

TIA


----------



## jacquesjax

jacquesjax said:


> Hi randr21,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I just got the bag and the ad the seller posted was for a medium bag, upon opening the box it looks like a small nightingale to me? Did the size change over the years? Could you help me identify if this really is a medium nightingale based on the posted pictures?
> 
> TIA



BTW heres the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/221228888480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  forgot to attach it.


----------



## suslev23

This seller has fabulous reviews, and guarantees the bag is 100% authentic. However, I just don't recognize this bag - and - it is so cheap. I bid on it days ago assuming it would sky rocket. Before I pay, I'd like to get some other opinions! 

If this link doesn't work I will post pictures. THANKS!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GIVENCHY-Black-Patent-Leather-Slouchy-NIGHTINGALE-HANDBAG-PURSE-/350828907810?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1123&item=350828907810&nma=true&si=mVtbRfN1mq6GMu2v3%252FVr%252BL8WRMg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## randr21

jacquesjax said:


> BTW heres the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/221228888480?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649  forgot to attach it.



U can check ur measurements against med gales on barneys or bergdorf websites. My guess is that its a med from a few seasons ago...it changes a few inches depending on style.


----------



## hrhsunshine

suslev23 said:


> This seller has fabulous reviews, and guarantees the bag is 100% authentic. However, I just don't recognize this bag - and - it is so cheap. I bid on it days ago assuming it would sky rocket. Before I pay, I'd like to get some other opinions!
> 
> If this link doesn't work I will post pictures. THANKS!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Pls submit your request using the proper format.


----------



## elainie13

Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY MEDIUM TEXTURED PANDORA MESSENGER CAMEL PURSE HANDBAG TAN BARNEYS
Item Number: 251305021720
Seller ID: ec2444
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251305021720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi there, totally new to Givenchy so I was wondering if one of you awesome ladies could authenticate this.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi everyone! I've never used Fashionphile and after reading mixed reviews/experiences I'm a bit skeptical, so please help me authenticate this bag (: 

http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Leather-Medium-Nightingale-Tote-Black-41782


----------



## hrhsunshine

elainie13 said:


> Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY MEDIUM TEXTURED PANDORA MESSENGER CAMEL PURSE HANDBAG TAN BARNEYS
> Item Number: 251305021720
> Seller ID: ec2444
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251305021720?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi there, totally new to Givenchy so I was wondering if one of you awesome ladies could authenticate this.  Thanks in advance!



Authentic but listing has ended


----------



## hrhsunshine

dallzzzz said:


> Hi everyone! I've never used Fashionphile and after reading mixed reviews/experiences I'm a bit skeptical, so please help me authenticate this bag (:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Leather-Medium-Nightingale-Tote-Black-41782



Authentic.
They do have a good return/refund policy.


----------



## sarahrklein

Hi everyone,

Just wondering do Givenchy Bags come with an authenticity card/Serial number?
I bought one the other day and it just arrived... I got it from a reputable site that transferred it from a boutique and it came with the dust bag and everything else.... 
I've never had a Givenchy before so any information would be great thanks


----------



## Bellavoo

Good evening,

May I know if this is authentic?

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller name: Precious bags
Link: http://******/13dNor8

Thank you!


----------



## Prada143

Bellavoo said:


> Good evening,
> 
> May I know if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller name: Precious bags
> Link: http://******/13dNor8
> 
> Thank you!



I'm not one of the official authenticators in this forum, but with one look at the bag, I can say that its fake.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sarahrklein said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering do Givenchy Bags come with an authenticity card/Serial number?
> I bought one the other day and it just arrived... I got it from a reputable site that transferred it from a boutique and it came with the dust bag and everything else....
> I've never had a Givenchy before so any information would be great thanks




You can count of designers bags to typically have cards and numbers.
If you are in doubt, pls submit a request for authentication.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bellavoo said:


> Good evening,
> 
> May I know if this is authentic?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller name: Precious bags
> Link: http://******/13dNor8
> 
> Thank you!




Listing doesn't have them. Current photos are very small.
I would lean towards Prada143's conclusion. 
The bag does seem to look off.
If you wish, pls have the seller submit authentication photos.


----------



## cynthie

Hi, I'm fairly new to this site, and appreciate your help on my query

I'm looking at purchasing a Givenchy Antigona bag in small & found this online, I'd like to confirm it's authenticity. Is there a way to confirm? I understand straps were able to be adjusted however the new bags don't have this available anymore

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...w4GgCg&usg=AFQjCNEARqEtq6WJ6g4JdHzCnoDKmoCoTQ

TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

cynthie said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new to this site, and appreciate your help on my query
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing a Givenchy Antigona bag in small & found this online, I'd like to confirm it's authenticity. Is there a way to confirm? I understand straps were able to be adjusted however the new bags don't have this available anymore
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...w4GgCg&usg=AFQjCNEARqEtq6WJ6g4JdHzCnoDKmoCoTQ
> 
> TIA



Authentic


----------



## cynthie

Thank you for your reply post, hrhsunshine


----------



## dallzzzz

Is this nightingale authentic?

Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BLACK LEATHER BAG HANDBAG RETAIL $2850
Item Number:181177056933
Seller ID: fashionicon107
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181177056933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

dallzzzz said:


> Is this nightingale authentic?
> 
> Item Name: 100% AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE BLACK LEATHER BAG HANDBAG RETAIL $2850
> Item Number:181177056933
> Seller ID: fashionicon107
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181177056933?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Fake


----------



## charlotte0102

Item name: Antigona with zipped details.
I saw this antigona on some chinese site. it states it's authentic but im not sure if this is. here is the link http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.35.8LNdfg&id=18683698745&_u=hvuim1k9f81
It's chinese though,please just to look at th picture. thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

charlotte0102 said:


> Item name: Antigona with zipped details.
> I saw this antigona on some chinese site. it states it's authentic but im not sure if this is. here is the link http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.35.8LNdfg&id=18683698745&_u=hvuim1k9f81
> It's chinese though,please just to look at th picture. thanks.



Atrocious fakes.
They cannot even spell the brand name correctly.


----------



## randr21

pempem said:


> Anyone familiar with vintage Givenchy?
> 
> Item Name: Vintage GIVENCHY Blue Nylon & Leather Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 140908685581
> Seller ID: 5246lando
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-GIV...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20cecfe90d
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


 


hrhsunshine said:


> I am not familiar with vintage Gbags.
> *Let's wait for Randr21 to chime in on this authentication.*
> Thanks for your patience.


 
looks good


----------



## jruiz

I bought this last month from a seller in facebook. it's a limited edition Givenchy Nightingale with goatskin leather. The handle is made from a different material -- i think crocodile? Not sure. But the peculiar thing about this edition is it doesn't have the Givenchy emblem on the bag handle. Would you know if this is authentic or not?  

facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=370453309738303&set=a.3501241117712 23.1073741825.100003209114354&type=3&theater


----------



## Kayte61

Can someone please help me out. This is my first experience with Givenchy so I don't know how to regconise which one is authentic and which one is not. I'm really in love with this Givenchy Antigona bag that has been listed on eBay. So can someone help me and tell me if it's fake or not. So I know whether to buy it or not.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-Giv...t-/161062006226?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## Delia4

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-region/bags/authentic-black-givenchy-antigona/1022095797

can someone please help to authenticate


----------



## Delia4

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-region/bags/authentic-black-givenchy-antigona/1022095797

could someone please help to authenticate


----------



## hrhsunshine

jruiz said:


> I bought this last month from a seller in facebook. it's a limited edition Givenchy Nightingale with goatskin leather. The handle is made from a different material -- i think crocodile? Not sure. But the peculiar thing about this edition is it doesn't have the Givenchy emblem on the bag handle. Would you know if this is authentic or not?
> 
> facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=370453309738303&set=a.3501241117712 23.1073741825.100003209114354&type=3&theater




These are not good photos. You need to submit the necessary photos. Pls see my signature.

We always stress to authenticate prior to purchase.

From what little I can see, I would lean toward fake, but I want to see better pictures.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kayte61 said:


> Can someone please help me out. This is my first experience with Givenchy so I don't know how to regconise which one is authentic and which one is not. I'm really in love with this Givenchy Antigona bag that has been listed on eBay. So can someone help me and tell me if it's fake or not. So I know whether to buy it or not.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTH-Giv...t-/161062006226?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123




Pls submit requests in proper format so that others don't repeat the same listing.
Listing has ended.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Delia4 said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-region/bags/authentic-black-givenchy-antigona/1022095797
> 
> could someone please help to authenticate



This has already been authenticated. Pls search thread.


----------



## sugarpop

Item Name (if you know it): givenchy nightingale 

A friend is selling it to me.  I just want to know if it's authentic


----------



## sugarpop

Additional photos.  Givenchy nightingale


----------



## Viana

Hi experts  hope you can authenticte these bags for me. I have done a read through pages dating from when these bags are listed for sale but i havent seen them on here.

Item 1: 100% Authentic - Givenchy Antigona medium size - Limited edition
Item number: 1023447620
Seller: unknown
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/kogarah-bay/bags/100-authentic-givenchy-antigona-medium-size-limited-edition/1023447620

Item 2: Authentic Givenchy Antigona medium pink goat grained leather
Item number: 1022708704
Seller: jude
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/authentic-givenchy-antigona-medium-pink-goat-grained-leather/1022708704

Thank you very much


----------



## Viana

hrhsunshine said:


> This has already been authenticated. Pls search thread.



Hi ive tried to search for this one too using seller id & item number but cant find it. Can you please advise whethet it was deemed authentic or not?

Thank you very much for your expertise


----------



## Viana

Viana said:


> Hi ive tried to search for this one too using seller id & item number but cant find it. Can you please advise whethet it was deemed authentic or not?
> 
> Thank you very much for your expertise



Sorry ladies i found it after going through the forum again cos it didn't have the correct format so i missed it.. also searched for the ebay listing details instead of gumtree as in original post! Sorry for so many posts


----------



## Delia4

Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag? 

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mira...vc-leather-very-rare-made-in-italy/1023685483


----------



## hrhsunshine

sugarpop said:


> Additional photos.  Givenchy nightingale



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

Viana said:


> Hi experts  hope you can authenticte these bags for me. I have done a read through pages dating from when these bags are listed for sale but i havent seen them on here.
> 
> Item 1: 100% Authentic - Givenchy Antigona medium size - Limited edition
> Item number: 1023447620
> Seller: unknown
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/kogarah-bay/bags/100-authentic-givenchy-antigona-medium-size-limited-edition/1023447620
> 
> Item 2: Authentic Givenchy Antigona medium pink goat grained leather
> Item number: 1022708704
> Seller: jude
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/authentic-givenchy-antigona-medium-pink-goat-grained-leather/1022708704
> 
> Thank you very much



Pls refer to my signature for prior requests that include the necessary photos for authentication. Sellers need to sumbit clear close up shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Viana said:


> Sorry ladies i found it after going through the forum again cos it didn't have the correct format so i missed it.. also searched for the ebay listing details instead of gumtree as in original post! Sorry for so many posts



No worries. This is why we keep asking for the correct format. Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Delia4 said:


> Hello, could someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/mira...vc-leather-very-rare-made-in-italy/1023685483



Fake


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Just received this beauty from ******.. one can never be too sure of authenticity so just a double check of what I am quite sure is real.
































Thanks in advance!


----------



## nason3

I purchased this from Beyond the Rack

Givenchy Small Antigona Bag in Black and Red

I want to be extra sure of authenticity.
​


----------



## nason3

more pictures


----------



## jacquesjax

randr21 said:


> U can check ur measurements against med gales on barneys or bergdorf websites. My guess is that its a med from a few seasons ago...it changes a few inches depending on style.



Thank you randr21. Will look for measurements of med nightingales over barneys site.


----------



## Peachy5678

Please help me authenticate this pandora. Thank you so much in advance for the help!!

eBay # 190871646252
Seller: fififfabulous
Item title: givenchy pandora goatskin leather messenger bag NEW 2.5K
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190871646252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

cinnabun4chu said:


> Just received this beauty from ******.. one can never be too sure of authenticity so just a double check of what I am quite sure is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



You got the Augergine? So glad a TPFr got her.
YES, authentic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

nason3 said:


> more pictures




Authentic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> Please help me authenticate this pandora. Thank you so much in advance for the help!!
> 
> eBay # 190871646252
> Seller: fififfabulous
> Item title: givenchy pandora goatskin leather messenger bag NEW 2.5K
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190871646252?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Authentic.
Want to make sure you know that this is a LARGE Panda, not medium.


----------



## sziel

Item name: Givenchy medium Pandora
Seller: onemanheresist
Item no: 111117207042

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111117207042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

i guess i'm late on asking here as i've already bought this and didn't discover this forum until today... but someone please put my mind at ease that this is real? i should be receiving it in the mail next week...


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic.
> Want to make sure you know that this is a LARGE Panda, not medium.



Thank you hrhsunshine! I did see it was large. I'm new to Givenchy. Do u think the large is undesirable?


----------



## cvlk05

Hi, I purchased this three years ago, where an authenticator on a forum (not sure whether it was this one or another) told me that it was authentic, based on the eBay pictures and the fact that she had personally purchased several bags from the seller. 

I recently sifted through this forum to deduce the criteria for spotting fakes.  As a result, I'm almost positive that this isn't authentic, despite the fact that the seller is reputable. Can I please get a second opinion?

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## PoisedPose

Would someone kindly authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!

Item Name: Immaculate Givenchy Antigona Small
Item Number:151084866686
Seller ID: provence806
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Immaculate-...686?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232d5c1c7e


----------



## hrhsunshine

sziel said:


> Item name: Givenchy medium Pandora
> Seller: onemanheresist
> Item no: 111117207042
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111117207042?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> i guess i'm late on asking here as i've already bought this and didn't discover this forum until today... but someone please put my mind at ease that this is real? i should be receiving it in the mail next week...



Glad u found us. Glad to say it is authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine! I did see it was large. I'm new to Givenchy. Do u think the large is undesirable?



Unless ur a super tall or large person, highly likely the large will overwhelm ur frame. The vast majority buy medium for good reason.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cvlk05 said:


> Hi, I purchased this three years ago, where an authenticator on a forum (not sure whether it was this one or another) told me that it was authentic, based on the eBay pictures and the fact that she had personally purchased several bags from the seller.
> 
> I recently sifted through this forum to deduce the criteria for spotting fakes.  As a result, I'm almost positive that this isn't authentic, despite the fact that the seller is reputable. Can I please get a second opinion?
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale



Looks good to me.  Hope u feel better about it


----------



## hrhsunshine

PoisedPose said:


> Would someone kindly authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Immaculate Givenchy Antigona Small
> Item Number:151084866686
> Seller ID: provence806
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Immaculate-...686?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232d5c1c7e



Pls research the thread as I am quite sure I already authenticated this one


----------



## cvlk05

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good to me.  Hope u feel better about it


Thank you! I had my doubts because I recently purchased a Pandora and its sheepskin seems thicker and of higher quality. Perhaps it's just new? But I feel much better - thanks so much!


----------



## sziel

hrhsunshine said:


> Glad u found us. Glad to say it is authentic


oh phew! thanks so much, i was going crazy looking through posts trying to see if i could tell myself! can't wait to get it in the mail. got an amazing deal on it!


----------



## Prada143

sziel said:


> oh phew! thanks so much, i was going crazy looking through posts trying to see if i could tell myself! can't wait to get it in the mail. got an amazing deal on it!


Yeah, what an amazing deal! Post pics when u receive it.


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> Unless ur a super tall or large person, highly likely the large will overwhelm ur frame. The vast majority buy medium for good reason.



Thank you for the recommendation! So hard to tell from photos alone.


----------



## 1214

Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag please

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/authentic-givenchy-nightingale-black-bag/1024180542

Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

1214 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this bag please
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-city/bags/authentic-givenchy-nightingale-black-bag/1024180542
> 
> Thank you very much!



Pls ask seller for additional photos: both inside tags, zipper side shot


----------



## Heymaria

PLEASE help me authenticate this Medium Red Nightingale. It was offered to me by a trusted seller on a super low price. So I'm kinda doubtful. Thanks!


----------



## Prada143

Heymaria said:


> PLEASE help me authenticate this Medium Red Nightingale. It was offered to me by a trusted seller on a super low price. So I'm kinda doubtful. Thanks!



Fake


----------



## Heymaria

Hi! How were you able to say so? Sorry I don't really know much abt Givenchy bags. Please enlighten me!


----------



## Prada143

Heymaria said:


> Hi! How were you able to say so? Sorry I don't really know much abt Givenchy bags. Please enlighten me!



I'm sorry, one of the regulars here, in a previous post said that we are not allowed to specify why its fake to prevent the counterfeiters from improving their products.


----------



## Heymaria

Oh sorry! New here. :/ but its definitely a fake then? I mean its 100% sure? Thank you tons!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heymaria said:


> PLEASE help me authenticate this Medium Red Nightingale. It was offered to me by a trusted seller on a super low price. So I'm kinda doubtful. Thanks!



Not authentic.


----------



## jedewa

Hello. Can you PLEASE HELP me with identyfing if this Givenchy bag is real or fake? I would appreciate your help.
All the best. 

http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-bdb-stan-certyfikat-i3400567479.html

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
Link. http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-bdb-stan-certyfikat-i3400567479.html
User ID: nela666


----------



## RunwayBagger

I am new to the PF so not sure exactly how it works.
I bought a large Pandora from high end consignment shop.
I noticed that the "GIVENCHY" is stamped into the leather on the front low pocket instead of in raised silver letters up higher on the bag, like the ones in stores now are.
I was told this is an older version of the Pandora. Is that true?   thanks for your help.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jedewa said:


> Hello. Can you PLEASE HELP me with identyfing if this Givenchy bag is real or fake? I would appreciate your help.
> All the best.
> 
> http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-bdb-stan-certyfikat-i3400567479.html
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
> Link. http://allegro.pl/givenchy-nightingale-bdb-stan-certyfikat-i3400567479.html
> User ID: nela666




Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

RunwayBagger said:


> I am new to the PF so not sure exactly how it works.
> I bought a large Pandora from high end consignment shop.
> I noticed that the "GIVENCHY" is stamped into the leather on the front low pocket instead of in raised silver letters up higher on the bag, like the ones in stores now are.
> I was told this is an older version of the Pandora. Is that true?   thanks for your help.




Pls refer to my signature which indicates posts for the different styles.  These posts have excellent examples of the photos required for authentication. Pls take clear close up shots and submit those.


----------



## j_josephine

Hi ladies, can you please help me to authenticate the Givenchy bag, as I'm still new with this brand. So much appreciated. Thanks








Item name: Givenchy nightingale
Here is the link http://m.gumtree.com.au/v?adId=1024180542


----------



## hrhsunshine

j_josephine said:


> Hi ladies, can you please help me to authenticate the Givenchy bag, as I'm still new with this brand. So much appreciated. Thanks
> View attachment 2268752
> View attachment 2268753
> View attachment 2268757
> View attachment 2268758
> View attachment 2268760
> View attachment 2268762
> View attachment 2268764
> 
> Item name: Givenchy nightingale
> Here is the link http://m.gumtree.com.au/v?adId=1024180542



These photos and the ones in the listing are far too small.
Pls have seller submit the required photos, close up and clear shots.


----------



## candylovers

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale 
Hi experts, could you please help me authenticating this bag.
This item was given to me as a gift. I have a feeling that it is a fake. Then when i asked, turns out she said it is one nightingale thats been rejected from givenchy's store because the imperfections of the bag itself. one other thing, its made in China and its a goatskin gale. I've seen some leather gales that are made in China, but, oh well, who knows.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## maisofly

Hi lovelies! Just received this, and wanted to get it authenticated since there was no care tags, etc. The following is a link to all the photos I took of the bag. I'd greatly appreciate your help and expertise!

http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/iammaisofly/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

candylovers said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Hi experts, could you please help me authenticating this bag.
> This item was given to me as a gift. I have a feeling that it is a fake. Then when i asked, turns out she said it is one nightingale thats been rejected from givenchy's store because the imperfections of the bag itself. one other thing, its made in China and its a goatskin gale. I've seen some leather gales that are made in China, but, oh well, who knows.
> 
> Thanks a bunch



Your bag is authentic.
I just spoke with Givenchy in France about this bag.
Based on specifics they told me, yours if authentic.
However, it was originally made for the men's collection, FYI


----------



## hrhsunshine

maisofly said:


> Hi lovelies! Just received this, and wanted to get it authenticated since there was no care tags, etc. The following is a link to all the photos I took of the bag. I'd greatly appreciate your help and expertise!
> 
> http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/iammaisofly/library/?sort=3&page=1




Authentic


----------



## Herta

Experts, please authenticate this bag. The seller swears its authentic, but I don´t think it is. 

Givenchy Antigona Black - Large


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hey, I know the listing ended, but could you PLEASE HELP me with identifying if this Givenchy bag is real or fake? I would really appreciate your help.
All the best.  

Item Name: Gorgeous GENUINE GIVENCHY Vintage NIGHTINGALE Black Leather Bag GREAT CONDITION

Item Number: 181175656221
Seller ID: bright_tomato
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeous-GENUINE-GIVENCHY-Vintage-NIGHTINGALE-Black-Leather-Bag-GREAT-CONDITION-/181175656221?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=OFwIEc4o77K%252FdCVd5VPt7vCE3Vs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## maisofly

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much! I was really worried about its authenticity because I had bought it off mynetsale.com and another user had recently returned her bag 

I don't think you ladies get enough credit and praise for what you do. Thank you again!


----------



## Peachy5678

Thank you so much in advance for the help! Please let me know if this is authentic and also what u think the color is?

Listing title: givenchy pandora
Seller: iichico
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171080701902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Listing number: 171080701902


----------



## hrhsunshine

maisofly said:


> Thank you so much! I was really worried about its authenticity because I had bought it off mynetsale.com and another user had recently returned her bag
> 
> I don't think you ladies get enough credit and praise for what you do. Thank you again!




Awww, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> Thank you so much in advance for the help! Please let me know if this is authentic and also what u think the color is?
> 
> Listing title: givenchy pandora
> Seller: iichico
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171080701902?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Listing number: 171080701902



Looks good so far, but can you pls have the seller send shots of the exterior zipper (side shot) and the other inside tag? Both need to be clear, straight, close-up.


----------



## Celine Lover

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authenticate the following Nightingale. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: givenchy nightingale eggplant purple crackled leather
Item Number: 281139754038
Seller ID: ftts6th
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281139754038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Celine Lover said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate the following Nightingale. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: givenchy nightingale eggplant purple crackled leather
> Item Number: 281139754038
> Seller ID: ftts6th
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281139754038?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Unfortunately all but the single inside tag photo are useless for authentication.  Plus, they are small.
Pls refer to my signature for examples with the necessary shots and have seller submit decently large, close-up, clear shots.


----------



## Hilaryljh

Givenchy Antigona Zip Pouch sold by a local seller
Seller says there isn't any serial numbers whatsoever on the underside of the leather tag

I understand that many of you ladies might not be familiar with this style, but any help at all is very much appreciated!
TIA!


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good so far, but can you pls have the seller send shots of the exterior zipper (side shot) and the other inside tag? Both need to be clear, straight, close-up.



Thank you! U r the best!
Seller loaded inside tag, waiting on zipper.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hilaryljh said:


> Givenchy Antigona Zip Pouch sold by a local seller
> Seller says there isn't any serial numbers whatsoever on the underside of the leather tag
> 
> I understand that many of you ladies might not be familiar with this style, but any help at all is very much appreciated!
> TIA!



Is that logo triangle on the front completely flat or a little raised/puffy?
Pls send a clear close shot of the side of the zipper on the top closure.
Another clear straight shot of that inside tag too.


----------



## j_josephine

Hi Ladies I upload again the bigger pictures of Givenchy Nightingale bag. Can you please help me to authenticate the bag. Thanks


----------



## jpooor

Kindly help with the authentication of this bag pls.

Item name: Givenchy dual strap bag ( i dunno the model name)
Seller: from instagram- richandfab
Link: none since it's in instagram

Here are the photos. It says made in china. Does givenchy manufacture in china????


----------



## hrhsunshine

j_josephine said:


> Hi Ladies I upload again the bigger pictures of Givenchy Nightingale bag. Can you please help me to authenticate the bag. Thanks
> View attachment 2272368
> View attachment 2272369
> View attachment 2272371
> View attachment 2272372
> View attachment 2272373
> View attachment 2272374
> View attachment 2272375




These are alot of the same photos.
I need different parts of the bag to determine authenticity.
Pls refer to my signature for examples of posts with the necessary nightingale shots.
Pls also try to take the photos during the day or in daylight.  Your room lighting is very dark.


----------



## rom.gee24

*[BHi can somebody please authenticate this givenchy bag:

http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/givenchy/antigona-small-leather-satchel/_/GGY571/product.lc

thanks ]*[/B]


----------



## jpooor

jpooor said:


> Kindly help with the authentication of this bag pls.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy dual strap bag ( i dunno the model name)
> Seller: from instagram- richandfab
> Link: none since it's in instagram
> 
> Here are the photos. It says made in china. Does givenchy manufacture in china????



Here are the photos sorry.


----------



## jpooor

Here are more photos.  It says Made in China.  Hope you can help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks!


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

Hey, I know the listing ended, but could you PLEASE HELP me with identifying if this Givenchy bag is real or fake? I would really appreciate your help.
All the best.  

Item Name: Gorgeous GENUINE GIVENCHY Vintage NIGHTINGALE Black Leather Bag GREAT CONDITION

Item Number: 181175656221
Seller ID: bright_tomato
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeous-GENUINE-GIVENCHY-Vintage-NIGHTINGALE-Black-Leather-Bag-GREAT-CONDITION-/181175656221?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=OFwIEc4o77K%252FdCVd5VPt7vCE3Vs%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hrhsunshine

rom.gee24 said:


> *[BHi can somebody please authenticate this givenchy bag:
> 
> http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/givenchy/antigona-small-leather-satchel/_/GGY571/product.lc
> 
> thanks ]*[/B]



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

jpooor said:


> Here are more photos.  It says Made in China.  Hope you can help me authenticate this bag.  Thanks!



Is this a men's or women's bag and do you know when it was produced?


----------



## hrhsunshine

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> Hey, I know the listing ended, but could you PLEASE HELP me with identifying if this Givenchy bag is real or fake? I would really appreciate your help.
> All the best.
> 
> Item Name: Gorgeous GENUINE GIVENCHY Vintage NIGHTINGALE Black Leather Bag GREAT CONDITION
> 
> Item Number: 181175656221
> Seller ID: bright_tomato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeous...77K%2FdCVd5VPt7vCE3Vs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Pls ask the seller for straight clear close-up shots of the inside tag (the one that says "made in italy"). I want front and back shots of that tag.
Side shot of the zipper.
What year did she purchase this bag?


----------



## jpooor

hrhsunshine said:


> Is this a men's or women's bag and do you know when it was produced?



Sorry i have no idea.  i don't even know the model name sorry.


----------



## jlyt218

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium in Moroccan Blue

Hi girls, really want to make an offer for this private sale. But seller doesnt have receipt, so i technically dont have any proof of authentication.

Please do share your thoughts.

PS: it will be my first Givenchy bag! (yay!) May i know if it only come with a leather sample and instruction care card?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jpooor said:


> Sorry i have no idea.  i don't even know the model name sorry.




I know that a limited number of bags were produced and labeled "made in china" but I cannot tell you if this is one of those.  This bag doesn't have certain things I am looking for but that doesn't mean it is a fake.  Sorry for not being able to tell you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jlyt218 said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium in Moroccan Blue
> 
> Hi girls, really want to make an offer for this private sale. But seller doesnt have receipt, so i technically dont have any proof of authentication.
> 
> Please do share your thoughts.
> 
> PS: it will be my first Givenchy bag! (yay!) May i know if it only come with a leather sample and instruction care card?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Looks good so far.  Pls show me the HW at the end of the strap (close and clear), the side of the zipper, and back of that inside tag.

Yes, normally comes with a leather swatch and a care card with the bag's information on the back (stuck on with a sticker label).


----------



## monoaddicted

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this pouch and the nightingale. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: GIVENCHY Green Paisley and Plane Print IPad Wallet Pouch
Item Number: AD ID 1024577717
Seller ID: Dita
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/darl...-and-plane-print-ipad-wallet-pouch/1024577717

Item Name :GIVENCHY Nightingale Boston Duffle Bag in Khaki Dark Green
Item Number :Ad ID 1024555530
Seller ID : Dita
Link :http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/darl...ton-duffle-bag-in-khaki-dark-green/1024555530


----------



## hrhsunshine

monoaddicted said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this pouch and the nightingale. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Green Paisley and Plane Print IPad Wallet Pouch
> Item Number: AD ID 1024577717
> Seller ID: Dita
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/darl...-and-plane-print-ipad-wallet-pouch/1024577717
> 
> Item Name :GIVENCHY Nightingale Boston Duffle Bag in Khaki Dark Green
> Item Number :Ad ID 1024555530
> Seller ID : Dita
> Link :http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/darl...ton-duffle-bag-in-khaki-dark-green/1024555530



Both are authentic


----------



## Celine Lover

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately all but the single inside tag photo are useless for authentication.  Plus, they are small.
> Pls refer to my signature for examples with the necessary shots and have seller submit decently large, close-up, clear shots.


The seller has supplied additional pictures. Please let me know what you think. Thanks so much!!


----------



## candylovers

hrhsunshine said:


> Your bag is authentic.
> I just spoke with Givenchy in France about this bag.
> Based on specifics they told me, yours if authentic.
> However, it was originally made for the men's collection, FYI


thank you so much! i'm so glad to know this  thank you againn


----------



## Quinece

hi all, 
i have recently bought a givenchy black antigona tote. i have tried to upload photos here for authentification but it says i am missing a security token. Here is a link to the photos in photobucket. i have included quite a few photos but please let me know if any more are needed.
thanks so much in advance. 

http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/quinece8/library/

hope the link works!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi ladies, hoping to jump on the givenchy wagon asap. Been searching for a perfect grey bag. Its not a brand i am familiar with. Please authenticate.  Thank you x 
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171085755321


----------



## larastyle

Please authenticate this?
much appreciated and Thank You in advance

Item Name:GIVENCHY Small "Pandora" Black Croco Embossed Zippered Handbag, $1680 NWT
Item Number: 130955020542
Seller ID: savoirluxe 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Sm...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7d8708fe


----------



## chubbyshopper

Hi, its me again. Just spotted this one too.
Thanks again for any feedback x
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251307777494


----------



## sziel

hi there! 

i know my purse was authenticated last week, but i just got it in the mail and the one strap/handle makes me kinda nervous, also the zipper pull/zipper are shiner than the strap hardware... the feel, smell and everything else looks okay.. and if anything the seller allows returns so if its not real i feel confident that i'll be able to get my money back. 










































thanks again guys!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Quinece said:


> hi all,
> i have recently bought a givenchy black antigona tote. i have tried to upload photos here for authentification but it says i am missing a security token. Here is a link to the photos in photobucket. i have included quite a few photos but please let me know if any more are needed.
> thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/quinece8/library/
> 
> hope the link works!



Pls show a side shot of the zipper (close and clear)


----------



## hrhsunshine

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi ladies, hoping to jump on the givenchy wagon asap. Been searching for a perfect grey bag. Its not a brand i am familiar with. Please authenticate.  Thank you x
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171085755321




Pls submit your request in the proper format.  This is keep the use of this thread as efficient as possible.


----------



## hrhsunshine

larastyle said:


> Please authenticate this?
> much appreciated and Thank You in advance
> 
> Item Name:GIVENCHY Small "Pandora" Black Croco Embossed Zippered Handbag, $1680 NWT
> Item Number: 130955020542
> Seller ID: savoirluxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Sm...542?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7d8708fe



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

chubbyshopper said:


> Hi, its me again. Just spotted this one too.
> Thanks again for any feedback x
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251307777494



Pls use proper format for submission.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Your bag is authentic. Sometimes hw can differ for unknown reasons.  I have seen totally different color hw used for an inside zip pocket vs the outside zip closure. You're fine. Enjoy your great deal.



sziel said:


> hi there!
> 
> i know my purse was authenticated last week, but i just got it in the mail and the one strap/handle makes me kinda nervous, also the zipper pull/zipper are shiner than the strap hardware... the feel, smell and everything else looks okay.. and if anything the seller allows returns so if its not real i feel confident that i'll be able to get my money back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again guys!


----------



## sziel

hrhsunshine said:


> Your bag is authentic. Sometimes hw can differ for unknown reasons.  I have seen totally different color hw used for an inside zip pocket vs the outside zip closure. You're fine. Enjoy your great deal.


okay thanks so much, sorry for posting again! just really wanted to be sure.


----------



## chubbyshopper

Oops sorry about that. I got too excited. 

Givenchy nightingale med tote bag, grey
Item no. 171085755321
Seller id. Djmtwk90 (0 feedback though)
Link. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171085755321

Givenchy nightingale med cream croc embossed. 
Item no. 251307777494
Seller id. Julesef
Link. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251307777494
Thanks x


----------



## hrhsunshine

chubbyshopper said:


> Oops sorry about that. I got too excited.
> 
> Givenchy nightingale med tote bag, grey
> Item no. 171085755321
> Seller id. Djmtwk90 (0 feedback though)
> Link. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=171085755321
> 
> Givenchy nightingale med cream croc embossed.
> Item no. 251307777494
> Seller id. Julesef
> Link. http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=251307777494
> Thanks x



Both are authentic!


----------



## larastyle

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



thank you for your time!


----------



## iluvmangos05

Hi, can anyone help me. I was wondering if date codes for givenchy antigona can ever be given to two bags but made of different materials? I purchased a Givenchy antigona from Farfetch.com shiny leather with a date code that is similar to a calf leather antigona posted on EBAY. 

Here are pictures I took for my bag.

https://plus.google.com/photos/117644556549956840718/albums/5906214304249950401

I apologize in advance if this does not follow a format. And I am not sure if I should give link to the other bag I saw on ebay?


----------



## hrhsunshine

iluvmangos05 said:


> Hi, can anyone help me. I was wondering if date codes for givenchy antigona can ever be given to two bags but made of different materials? I purchased a Givenchy antigona from Farfetch.com shiny leather with a date code that is similar to a calf leather antigona posted on EBAY.
> 
> Here are pictures I took for my bag.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/117644556549956840718/albums/5906214304249950401
> 
> I apologize in advance if this does not follow a format. And I am not sure if I should give link to the other bag I saw on ebay?



We cannot decipher the codes u see on the inside tag.  FF is a reputable source for luxury bags and ur photos show the bag to be authentic.

If these codes are indeed date codes, different bags can logically have the same date codes as multie styles and colors would be produced at the same time.   Keep in mind that dates are not individual serial numbers.


----------



## iluvmangos05

hrhsunshine said:


> We cannot decipher the codes u see on the inside tag.  FF is a reputable source for luxury bags and ur photos show the bag to be authentic.
> 
> If these codes are indeed date codes, different bags can logically have the same date codes as multie styles and colors would be produced at the same time.   Keep in mind that dates are not individual serial numbers.


oh okay, thanks that makes a lot of sense. I was getting confused. =)


----------



## hrhsunshine

iluvmangos05 said:


> oh okay, thanks that makes a lot of sense. I was getting confused. =)



No problem. U have the real deal. Enjoy her!


----------



## Peachy5678

Question for the expert:

I just received a pre-owned Pandora. It's the older "model" with the front flap pocket. My question is about the interior zip pocket. The zip on the pocket is a smaller plastic zipper with metal YKK pull. The newer pandoras that I have, have metal zippers with metal pulls. Does this mean the authenticity is in question?

The bag also have some corrosion on the hardware which I'm able to polish off for the most part but this also has me questioning the authenticity. Everything else on the bag looks legit.

I've attached a link to a photo for your reference.
http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a555/peachy5678/photo_zps7f696a7c.jpg

help!??!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> Question for the expert:
> 
> I just received a pre-owned Pandora. It's the older "model" with the front flap pocket. My question is about the interior zip pocket. The zip on the pocket is a smaller plastic zipper with metal YKK pull. The newer pandoras that I have, have metal zippers with metal pulls. Does this mean the authenticity is in question?
> 
> The bag also have some corrosion on the hardware which I'm able to polish off for the most part but this also has me questioning the authenticity. Everything else on the bag looks legit.
> 
> I've attached a link to a photo for your reference.
> http://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a555/peachy5678/photo_zps7f696a7c.jpg
> 
> help!??!



I could only see a single photo.  What struck me immediately as odd is the leather pull and the leather tag are different leather from your bag's leather. Am I correct?  I don't remember that I have ever seen that before....and I don't recall anyone saying they had an older panda with a plastic pull either.

We should ask* Randr to chime in on this one.*


----------



## Fiery_di

Greetings!  I am hoping to have the following authenticated: 

Givenchy Antigona BLACK GLAZED CALFSKIN LIGHT LARGE
Item No:  111131207133
Seller ID:  double*white*cc (600  )
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111131207133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Many thanks!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fiery_di said:


> Greetings!  I am hoping to have the following authenticated:
> 
> Givenchy Antigona BLACK GLAZED CALFSKIN LIGHT LARGE
> Item No:  111131207133
> Seller ID:  double*white*cc (600  )
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111131207133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks!!!



Looks good so far but pls have seller send close straight shots of the strap's hw from both sides and the underside of that top closure zipper (part that zips).


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> I could only see a single photo.  What struck me immediately as odd is the leather pull and the leather tag are different leather from your bag's leather. Am I correct?  I don't remember that I have ever seen that before....and I don't recall anyone saying they had an older panda with a plastic pull either.
> 
> We should ask* Randr to chime in on this one.*



Thank you for the help! The leather is actually the same, I think. I think the photo just made it look weird. The zipper itself is plastic but the pull tab is metal. 
Another photo of zipper plus a few more to help. 
Note: the G is now a little less gold than the rest of the Givenchy due to my over zealous polishing to get off some tarnish. It's not has obvious IRL.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> Thank you for the help! The leather is actually the same. I think the photo just makes it look weird. The zipper itself is plastic but the pull tab is metal.
> Another photo of zipper plus a few more to help.
> 
> View attachment 2277552
> View attachment 2277539
> View attachment 2277541
> View attachment 2277545
> View attachment 2277546



Good job with the photos.  Based on the shots, your Panda looks authentic 
Yes, sometimes a picture makes things look off.  Glad to hear the tab and tag are the same leather as the outside.

Relax and enjoy your smooshy panda!


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job with the photos.  Based on the shots, your Panda looks authentic
> Yes, sometimes a picture makes things look off.  Glad to hear the tab and tag are the same leather as the outside.
> 
> Relax and enjoy your smooshy panda!



Oh thank you!! I'm so relieved. What would I do without this forum and your expertise. Probably always wonder and never really enjoy my lovely bags. Thank you for peace of mind!

It's so smooshy! I love it!


----------



## French Lace

Hi 

I am hoping you can authenticate this black Antigona Tote which I purchased off Australian sale Website mynetsale.com.au 
The bag was purchased new, I have used it twice so there are some scuff marks and creasing from that.

Apologies in advance at the quality of the pictures, if more are needed of specific details please let me know!

Givenchy Antigona BLACK MEDIUM TOTE
Seller ID: mynetsale.com.au


----------



## CAMILLA7OLYMPIA

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls ask the seller for straight clear close-up shots of the inside tag (the one that says "made in italy"). I want front and back shots of that tag.
> Side shot of the zipper.
> What year did she purchase this bag?



She said she bought it 5~6 years ago.

Photos below:


----------



## enayan

Please authenticate. Thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Antigona Tote
Item Number: 181187746816
Seller ID: lshieh88 
Link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## govizslas

can you help me authenticate?

BNWT GIVENCHY LARGE PANDORA MESSENGER - Purchased at Barney's New York
Item No: 130957196576
Seller ID:  closetcleanoutus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-GIVENC...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7da83d20


----------



## lillemor22

Hi!
What do you think about this one? Thanks!

Title: GORGEOUS GIVENCHY RED LARGE ANTIGONA BAG WITH BUBBLED LEATHER, GOLD HARDWARE WOW
Item no: 151085836325
Seller ID: durbs_girl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-GI..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232d6ae825#viTabs_0


----------



## syh

Please authenticate. Thank you in advance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Item Name Givenchy Antigona Shopper:
Link: N/A


----------



## hrhsunshine

CAMILLA7OLYMPIA said:


> She said she bought it 5~6 years ago.
> 
> Photos below:



Seller did not tive u the shots I need. The tag is way too small in the photos and that is not a side shot of the zipper. Pls refer to my signature for examples of proper gale photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Antigona Tote
> Item Number: 181187746816
> Seller ID: lshieh88
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

govizslas said:


> can you help me authenticate?
> 
> BNWT GIVENCHY LARGE PANDORA MESSENGER - Purchased at Barney's New York
> Item No: 130957196576
> Seller ID:  closetcleanoutus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-GIVENC...576?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e7da83d20




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

lillemor22 said:


> Hi!
> What do you think about this one? Thanks!
> 
> Title: GORGEOUS GIVENCHY RED LARGE ANTIGONA BAG WITH BUBBLED LEATHER, GOLD HARDWARE WOW
> Item no: 151085836325
> Seller ID: durbs_girl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-GI..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232d6ae825#viTabs_0




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

French Lace said:


> Hi
> 
> I am hoping you can authenticate this black Antigona Tote which I purchased off Australian sale Website mynetsale.com.au
> The bag was purchased new, I have used it twice so there are some scuff marks and creasing from that.
> 
> Apologies in advance at the quality of the pictures, if more are needed of specific details please let me know!
> 
> Givenchy Antigona BLACK MEDIUM TOTE
> Seller ID: mynetsale.com.au





syh said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278559
> 
> 
> Item Name Givenchy Antigona Shopper:
> Link: N/A



Ladies, your totes look good so far but there is something I haven't seen before. So, I want to have another set of eyes look at your photos.  Just want to be totally sure before giving you a verdict. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Quinece said:


> hi all,
> i have recently bought a givenchy black antigona tote. i have tried to upload photos here for authentification but it says i am missing a security token. Here is a link to the photos in photobucket. i have included quite a few photos but please let me know if any more are needed.
> thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/quinece8/library/
> 
> hope the link works!



Pls also show a clearer shot of the inside tag (back side with the serial). Your photo is a bit fuzzy.


----------



## hrhsunshine

syh said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278559
> 
> 
> Item Name Givenchy Antigona Shopper:
> Link: N/A



Pls attach clear close up shots of the front and back of those tags.


----------



## randr21

hrhsunshine said:


> I could only see a single photo. What struck me immediately as odd is the leather pull and the leather tag are different leather from your bag's leather. Am I correct? I don't remember that I have ever seen that before....and I don't recall anyone saying they had an older panda with a plastic pull either.
> 
> We should ask* Randr to chime in on this one.*


 


Peachy5678 said:


> Thank you for the help! The leather is actually the same, I think. I think the photo just made it look weird. The zipper itself is plastic but the pull tab is metal.
> Another photo of zipper plus a few more to help.
> Note: the G is now a little less gold than the rest of the Givenchy due to my over zealous polishing to get off some tarnish. It's not has obvious IRL.
> 
> View attachment 2277552
> View attachment 2277539
> View attachment 2277541
> View attachment 2277545
> View attachment 2277546


 
i agree with hrh that this is authentic.


----------



## enitsirhk

Hi Ladies, Im just wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag. It was a present to me like 2 years ago for my birthday but I want to make sure if it is the real deal or not coz Im planning to sell it. It has its own dustbag but no cards, it also feels and smells like a chewy soft leather. I hope you can help me. TIA!!!!!! 

Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale
Link : N/A
Photos:


----------



## hrhsunshine

enitsirhk said:


> Hi Ladies, Im just wondering if you can help me authenticate this bag. It was a present to me like 2 years ago for my birthday but I want to make sure if it is the real deal or not coz Im planning to sell it. It has its own dustbag but no cards, it also feels and smells like a chewy soft leather. I hope you can help me. TIA!!!!!!
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Nightingale
> Link : N/A
> Photos:



Looks good but show me the side of the top closure zipper...part that zips Close and clear.


----------



## enitsirhk

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good but show me the side of the top closure zipper...part that zips Close and clear.




Thank you so much for taking your time to check it. I really appreciate your help. Im not so sure if I understand which part of the bag you want me to take a photo of but I hope the ones I attached are right. Thanks again! x  x


----------



## hrhsunshine

enitsirhk said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to check it. I really appreciate your help. Im not so sure if I understand which part of the bag you want me to take a photo of but I hope the ones I attached are right. Thanks again! x  x



Ur welcome.
Those are not the shots.
Refer to my signature for gale posts with the right shots.  U will see what I mean.


----------



## enitsirhk

hrhsunshine said:


> Ur welcome.
> Those are not the shots.
> Refer to my signature for gale posts with the right shots.  U will see what I mean.



Hi again, Im sorry but I don't know where to find your signature as Im new in using Purse Forum. =( Please bare with me and sorry for the hassle. Can you please let me know where to look? Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

enitsirhk said:


> Hi again, Im sorry but I don't know where to find your signature as Im new in using Purse Forum. =( Please bare with me and sorry for the hassle. Can you please let me know where to look? Thanks.



My signature is at the bottom of the box with my comments back to you.
It has Givenchy Authentication at the top of the list.
Notice the different styles of Gbags and the post #.  Those will have good examples of what you need.


----------



## enitsirhk

hrhsunshine said:


> My signature is at the bottom of the box with my comments back to you.
> It has Givenchy Authentication at the top of the list.
> Notice the different styles of Gbags and the post #.  Those will have good examples of what you need.



I really hope this time Im right. Sorry again. =(


----------



## hrhsunshine

enitsirhk said:


> I really hope this time Im right. Sorry again. =(



Look at this post.
It has the clear close-up shots. Shows the parts we need to see for authentication, like tags (front and back), handles and base of handles, zipper, strap connector hardware, inside of the bag, leather and stitching, card and leather swatch.  HTH

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-162.html#post21142368


----------



## French Lace

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies, your totes look good so far but there is something I haven't seen before. So, I want to have another set of eyes look at your photos.  Just want to be totally sure before giving you a verdict. Thanks.



Thank you for taking the time to authenticate 
While we are waiting for a second opinion, can you tell me whether it is possible for two bags (antigona tote) to have the same serial number or are they meant to have individual numbers?
Am I even allowed to ask that?


----------



## hrhsunshine

French Lace said:


> Thank you for taking the time to authenticate
> While we are waiting for a second opinion, can you tell me whether it is possible for two bags (antigona tote) to have the same serial number or are they meant to have individual numbers?
> Am I even allowed to ask that?




The numbers you see on designers bags can either be individual serial numbers or just date codes or batch codes.  So, yes, there is that possibility that multiple bags can have the same code stamped onto their tags.  I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Mouldie

Hi, would I be able to get this bag authenticated please?

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Large Handbag Authenthic
Item Number: 231023100082
Seller ID: dbrescia15092012
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23102310...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_720wt_1399

Thanks in advance!
*

*


----------



## dallzzzz

Need help authenticating this bag ! Thank you. 

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale 
Item Number: 350847336350
Seller: bidnwinstore
Link: http://******/15zwSSL


----------



## syh

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls attach clear close up shots of the front and back of those tags.


Hi hrhsunshine,

Thank you for your efforts!

I have attached a link to clearer pictures of the front and back tags on both the pouch and inside bag logo. I had difficulty uploading the pics so I have attached a link. Hope this is okay. Please let me know if you need more. 

Thank you once again 

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/michi_moo/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mouldie said:


> Hi, would I be able to get this bag authenticated please?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Large Handbag Authenthic
> Item Number: 231023100082
> Seller ID: dbrescia15092012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23102310...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_720wt_1399
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Pls refer to my signature.  It lists posts with the requisite gale photos.  Pls stress to the seller the photos need to be close-up and clear


----------



## hrhsunshine

dallzzzz said:


> Need help authenticating this bag ! Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 350847336350
> Seller: bidnwinstore
> Link: http://******/15zwSSL



Pls refer to my signature. 
There are post#s for gale authentications that have the requisite photos.
Pls have the seller take close clear photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

syh said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278559
> 
> 
> Item Name Givenchy Antigona Shopper:
> Link: N/A



Where did you get this bag?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Quinece said:


> hi all,
> i have recently bought a givenchy black antigona tote. i have tried to upload photos here for authentification but it says i am missing a security token. Here is a link to the photos in photobucket. i have included quite a few photos but please let me know if any more are needed.
> thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/quinece8/library/
> 
> hope the link works!





French Lace said:


> Hi
> 
> I am hoping you can authenticate this black Antigona Tote which I purchased off Australian sale Website mynetsale.com.au
> The bag was purchased new, I have used it twice so there are some scuff marks and creasing from that.
> 
> Apologies in advance at the quality of the pictures, if more are needed of specific details please let me know!
> 
> Givenchy Antigona BLACK MEDIUM TOTE
> Seller ID: mynetsale.com.au





syh said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278555
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278556
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278559
> 
> 
> Item Name Givenchy Antigona Shopper:
> Link: N/A



Hi Ladies,

Thank you for your patience.  Based on my research, all three of your totes are authentic.


----------



## Peachy5678

randr21 said:


> i agree with hrh that this is authentic.



Thank you!!


----------



## syh

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you for your patience.  Based on my research, all three of your totes are authentic.



Thank you thank you! I can now use my bag stress free! I purchased it on the Australian website mynetsales.com. Same as French lace. This website has had negative reviews  so your authentication has given us peace of mind.


----------



## hrhsunshine

syh said:


> Thank you thank you! I can now use my bag stress free! I purchased it on the Australian website mynetsales.com. Same as French lace. This website has had negative reviews  so your authentication has given us peace of mind.



Ur welcome.  This one was a tough one!

I suspected you both bought from the same retailer.


----------



## hautecouturelov

Hello all,

Would like to get a nightingale off this seller, please assist to authenticate for me

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale in black with ghw
link:http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/139550-almost-givenchy-nightingale-medium-black.html
seller:crazyforprada
Item no: 139550

More photos attached


Thanks!


----------



## French Lace

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thank you for your patience.  Based on my research, all three of your totes are authentic.



Thank you so much!
Big sigh of relief here


----------



## rometje

I recently bought a Givenchy Medium Nightingale 3d from an Italian online boutique with physical stores. No one on the purse forum had bought from them yet so I would like to get it authenticated just in case. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rometje

Some addtional shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

hautecouturelov said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Would like to get a nightingale off this seller, please assist to authenticate for me
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale in black with ghw
> link:http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/139550-almost-givenchy-nightingale-medium-black.html
> seller:crazyforprada
> Item no: 139550
> 
> More photos attached
> 
> 
> Thanks!



So far so good, but have seller submit photos of the bag of inside tag and side shot of the zipper (part that zips)


----------



## hrhsunshine

rometje said:


> Some addtional shots



Never seen this style of gale before.
Pls submit a shot of the side of the top closure zipper (part that zips)
Back of the inside tag (straight shot, yours is from an extreme angle)
Also, the name of the retailer.


----------



## enayan

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Satchel Purse Bag
Item Number: 321176644643
Seller: bevhillsresalegal
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac79eac23

thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Satchel Purse Bag
> Item Number: 321176644643
> Seller: bevhillsresalegal
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...643?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac79eac23
> 
> thank you!



authentic


----------



## rometje

hrhsunshine said:


> Never seen this style of gale before.
> Pls submit a shot of the side of the top closure zipper (part that zips)
> Back of the inside tag (straight shot, yours is from an extreme angle)
> Also, the name of the retailer.



I hope this is what you meant with the extra pictures. The bag is from the S/S ´13 or F/W ´13 collection. Mytheresa is still selling one and Luisaviaroma had it in fall preorder but it´s gone from their website now. I bought it in the S/S sale from Vinicio Boutique (http://www.vinicioboutique.com/) they´re still selling one like this in beige.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rometje said:


> I hope this is what you meant with the extra pictures. The bag is from the S/S ´13 or F/W ´13 collection. Mytheresa is still selling one and Luisaviaroma had it in fall preorder but it´s gone from their website now. I bought it in the S/S sale from Vinicio Boutique (http://www.vinicioboutique.com/) they´re still selling one like this in beige.




Great photos! Those are reputable sellers.
Your bag is authentic.


----------



## rometje

hrhsunshine said:


> Great photos! Those are reputable sellers.
> Your bag is authentic.


Thanks for the help hrhsunshine you´ve been a wonderful help.


----------



## Tarhls

I purchased this bag at the last minute, just wanted to confirm authenticity.  Thanks in advance

Item: Black handbag (style unsure)
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Item # 251311377663
Seller: 2012victoria


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tarhls said:


> I purchased this bag at the last minute, just wanted to confirm authenticity.  Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Black handbag (style unsure)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> Item # 251311377663
> Seller: 2012victoria
> 
> View attachment 2284525



Your photos are hazy and tough to see. The listing photos are not very helpful either.
Pictures must be big, clear, and straight.
Is there a tag inside with some coding?
Pls take a photo of the top closure zipper (side shot)
How does the leather feel?

I must say, I have never seen this style before.


----------



## Tarhls

hrhsunshine said:


> Your photos are hazy and tough to see. The listing photos are not very helpful either.
> Pictures must be big, clear, and straight.
> Is there a tag inside with some coding?
> Pls take a photo of the top closure zipper (side shot)
> How does the leather feel?
> 
> I must say, I have never seen this style before.



Sorry having trouble capturing good shots of the black. I found a tag hiding but it says China?  I hope these pictures help.


----------



## Tarhls

I've tried a couple more pictures with another camera.  The leather is beautiful and very soft.  I'd also purchased jimmy Choos from this seller which are authentic.  
Thanks for the quick advice.


----------



## LizGiv

I think when it seems reallly suspicious with the made in China tag. Other authentic bags read made in italy I think


----------



## LizGiv

I would like to purchase a Givenchy Nightingale. Could you please take a look at this link? I don't succeed in uploading the pictures.. Do you think it's authentic?

https://www.wetransfer.com/download...4bf65ccabcf8686cf81d0af420130806112739/d577ec


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tarhls said:


> I've tried a couple more pictures with another camera.  The leather is beautiful and very soft.  I'd also purchased jimmy Choos from this seller which are authentic.
> Thanks for the quick advice.
> 
> View attachment 2284644
> View attachment 2284645
> View attachment 2284646



Is this originally a men's or ladies' bag?  Please try to find out because your answer may help me determine authenticity.


----------



## hrhsunshine

LizGiv said:


> I think when it seems reallly suspicious with the made in China tag. Other authentic bags read made in italy I think




Thank you for your concern however, there were certain bags produced for Givenchy in China.  This is not to say that all made in China bags are authentic but they cannot be ruled as fakes automatically.  I have the criteria of what makes a made in china bag authentic directly from the Givenchy company.


----------



## kellybonly

Hello ladies,
Can you please authenticate this Pandora bag?
Thank you!


----------



## Tarhls

hrhsunshine said:


> Is this originally a men's or ladies' bag?  Please try to find out because your answer may help me determine authenticity.


The seller has advised that the bag was purchased approx 5 years ago from Myer (an Australia store) and that it is a women's bag.  She is unsure of the style name.  

The seller seems to only sell her own personal items, most of which are designer.  It is a great quality bag but ultimately I am not an expert in Givenchy.  

Thanks again sunshine for your help.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kellybonly said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can you please authenticate this Pandora bag?
> Thank you!




Looks good!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tarhls said:


> The seller has advised that the bag was purchased approx 5 years ago from Myer (an Australia store) and that it is a women's bag.  She is unsure of the style name.
> 
> The seller seems to only sell her own personal items, most of which are designer.  It is a great quality bag but ultimately I am not an expert in Givenchy.
> 
> Thanks again sunshine for your help.



This is a really tough one. The style name doesn't really matter here.  There are things about this bag, including your seller's answer, that can make it go either way.  Everything you have presented to me are important in determining authenticity but they don't all point to what would make this an authentic bag and they don't all point to declaring it fake.

I have to say if this is for you own personal use and you are happy with the style and quality, go for it.  I am sorry that I cannot 100% declare authentic or fake for you.

As I've mentioned to some other TPFrs, there are genuine Givenchy bags that WERE made in China.  So, I try to take each of these MIC bags seriously.  I wish I could do more for you.


----------



## kellybonly

Dear hrhsunshine,
Thank you!!
The handle threw me off, with the zipper detail, haven't seen this style.
Thanks again for the quick response!


----------



## Tarhls

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a really tough one. The style name doesn't really matter here.  There are things about this bag, including your seller's answer, that can make it go either way.  Everything you have presented to me are important in determining authenticity but they don't all point to what would make this an authentic bag and they don't all point to declaring it fake.
> 
> I have to say if this is for you own personal use and you are happy with the style and quality, go for it.  I am sorry that I cannot 100% declare authentic or fake for you.
> 
> As I've mentioned to some other TPFrs, there are genuine Givenchy bags that WERE made in China.  So, I try to take each of these MIC bags seriously.  I wish I could do more for you.



Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## b.Jane

Item Name: givenchy antigona 
Item Number:121154936715
Seller ID:ashlee082008
Link: eBay


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Item Name: givenchy antigona
> Item Number:121154936715
> Seller ID:ashlee082008
> Link: eBay
> View attachment 2286067
> 
> View attachment 2286068
> 
> View attachment 2286069
> 
> View attachment 2286070
> 
> View attachment 2286071
> 
> View attachment 2286072
> 
> View attachment 2286073
> 
> View attachment 2286074



There is no link on your request.
These shots don't help with authentication.
Pls refer to my signature for Antigona posts that have the requisite shots.
Have seller submit clear close-up shots like the ones in the examples.


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

Hello ladies, 

I bought a Micro Nightingale from TJMaxx for a steal- from what I know, it seems authentic. But I wanted a second opinion since I am not very familiar with Givenchy. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## LizGiv

Wow you found one at TJ Maxx?!

I would like to purchase this Givenchy Nightingale. Could you please take a look at this link? I don't succeed in uploading the pictures.. Do you think it's authentic?

https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads...6112739/d577ec


----------



## LizGiv

I tried through photobucket


http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_01881_zpscc5f69a0.jpg

http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_0190_zps9640ace8.jpg

http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_01911_zps0a5a65df.jpg

http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_0195_zpsdbd81302.jpg


----------



## penipoo

Hi, I am new to this forum however I've been with tPF for almost 5 years. Love Givenchy!! Can you please authenticate this Pan for me  Thank you in advance!!
If you require anything else, Please let me know. 

Name: Givenchy All Black Medium Pandora Messenger Bag
Item#231029208468
Seller: siningcrystalcello 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Al...WH_Handbags&hash=item35ca69f594#ht_188wt_1399


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I bought a Micro Nightingale from TJMaxx for a steal- from what I know, it seems authentic. But I wanted a second opinion since I am not very familiar with Givenchy.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Lucky you! It is authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

LizGiv said:


> Wow you found one at TJ Maxx?!
> 
> I would like to purchase this Givenchy Nightingale. Could you please take a look at this link? I don't succeed in uploading the pictures.. Do you think it's authentic?
> 
> https://www.wetransfer.com/downloads...6112739/d577ec



Link does not work


----------



## hrhsunshine

LizGiv said:


> I tried through photobucket
> 
> 
> http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_01881_zpscc5f69a0.jpg
> 
> http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_0190_zps9640ace8.jpg
> 
> http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_01911_zps0a5a65df.jpg
> 
> http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t579/LizGiv/IMG_0195_zpsdbd81302.jpg




Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

penipoo said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum however I've been with tPF for almost 5 years. Love Givenchy!! Can you please authenticate this Pan for me  Thank you in advance!!
> If you require anything else, Please let me know.
> 
> Name: Givenchy All Black Medium Pandora Messenger Bag
> Item#231029208468
> Seller: siningcrystalcello
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Al...WH_Handbags&hash=item35ca69f594#ht_188wt_1399



Photos are very dark.  Seller needs to take daylight close up clear shots.
Seller needs to submit photos of the inside "made in" tag front and back
Side shot of the closure zipper (part that closes)


----------



## penipoo

hrhsunshine said:


> Photos are very dark. Seller needs to take daylight close up clear shots.
> Seller needs to submit photos of the inside "made in" tag front and back
> Side shot of the closure zipper (part that closes)


 

Thank you so much for your super quick response!!


----------



## Yvon_tran

Hi hrhsunshine ! I have a question, so how do we read the date code on a Givenchy ? Tia


----------



## enayan

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL - BLACK
Item Number: 231028284613
Seller ID: aj_luv_styles
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ca5bdcc5 

Item Name: GIVENCHY CALF LEATHER ANTIGONA BAG MEDIUM BLACK 
Item Number: 151097617064
Seller ID: superblue12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CA...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232e1eaaa8

THANK YOU!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yvon_tran said:


> Hi hrhsunshine ! I have a question, so how do we read the date code on a Givenchy ? Tia



It is not a date code that can be deciphered like on an LV.  Givenchy stamps production codes.


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM LEATHER SATCHEL - BLACK
> Item Number: 231028284613
> Seller ID: aj_luv_styles
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-AUT...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ca5bdcc5
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY CALF LEATHER ANTIGONA BAG MEDIUM BLACK
> Item Number: 151097617064
> Seller ID: superblue12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CA...064?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232e1eaaa8
> 
> THANK YOU!




Neither of these listings has photos needed for authenticating.
Pls refer to my signature for examples of Antigona posts that show the requisite photos.
Stress to sellers that photos must be clear, close-up, and straight.


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

hrhsunshine said:


> Lucky you! It is authentic



Thank you! I wasn't looking for a new bag- but finding this one on clearance, I couldn't leave it at the store!


----------



## enayan

hrhsunshine said:


> Neither of these listings has photos needed for authenticating.
> Pls refer to my signature for examples of Antigona posts that show the requisite photos.
> Stress to sellers that photos must be clear, close-up, and straight.


I messaged one of the sellers and they replied with this (see attached screenshot).

Can this be trusted?


----------



## BVmutAddict

Item Name:  Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Tote Bag 
Item Number: 221265441631
Seller ID: timelesspieces1989
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265441631?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


TIA!!!
http://myworld.ebay.com/timelesspieces1989?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## julysses22

Hello, please authenticate this

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Seller ID: timelesspieces1989
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/221265441631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

thank you!!


----------



## penipoo

Hello. Can you please take a look at this "Gale" for me. Thank you in advance 

Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black leather handbag tote shopper
Item:400512353588
Seller: Ribinaz
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...-HANDBAG-SHOPPER-/400512353588#ht_2445wt_1157


----------



## NANI1972

Hi authentciators, Can you please tell me what pics are needed to authenticate an Antigona. TIA.


----------



## allychonga

Hello, please help me authenticate.  I bought this from Mynetsales and worried it could be fake.

Thanks so much


----------



## jaewong

hi guys, could i authenticate this before I make a purchase? thank you! (:


----------



## hautecouturelov

Thank you hrhsunshine. Would these be fine?


Thank you once again 



hrhsunshine said:


> So far so good, but have seller submit photos of the bag of inside tag and side shot of the zipper (part that zips)


----------



## Sink

Hi there! I received this bag as a gift about 15 years ago. I always assumed that it was authentic but then I noticed that it didn't have a serial number. I'm wondering if this could be just because of the age of the bag or if that means it's not an authentic piece. It does have an authenticity card, which I've pictured. I appreciate your insight. Also, if it is authentic does anybody know the name of the style?
Thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Don't know
Link (if available): None available


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> I messaged one of the sellers and they replied with this (see attached screenshot).
> 
> Can this be trusted?



OK, this proves nothing.  They need to show you photos of the bag you will be getting.  The photos must be of parts of the bag that show it is authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BVmutAddict said:


> Item Name:  Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number: 221265441631
> Seller ID: timelesspieces1989
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/221265441631?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> 
> TIA!!!




Listing ended.


----------



## hrhsunshine

julysses22 said:


> Hello, please authenticate this
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller ID: timelesspieces1989
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/221265441631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

penipoo said:


> Hello. Can you please take a look at this "Gale" for me. Thank you in advance
> 
> Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black leather handbag tote shopper
> Item:400512353588
> Seller: Ribinaz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...-HANDBAG-SHOPPER-/400512353588#ht_2445wt_1157



Most of the photos are distant shots of the entire bag.  They don't help with authentication. Pls refer to my signature for gale examples with the requisite photos.
Pls stress to seller that shots must be close-up, clear, and straight on.


----------



## hrhsunshine

NANI1972 said:


> Hi authentciators, Can you please tell me what pics are needed to authenticate an Antigona. TIA.




My signature has the example authentication posts with the requisite photos.
Pls make sure photos are close-up, clear and straight.


----------



## hrhsunshine

allychonga said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate.  I bought this from Mynetsales and worried it could be fake.
> 
> Thanks so much



Show me the underside of the zipper (part that zips) from the top closure


----------



## hrhsunshine

jaewong said:


> hi guys, could i authenticate this before I make a purchase? thank you! (:




Looks fake to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hautecouturelov said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine. Would these be fine?
> 
> 
> Thank you once again



Good shots.
Authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sink said:


> Hi there! I received this bag as a gift about 15 years ago. I always assumed that it was authentic but then I noticed that it didn't have a serial number. I'm wondering if this could be just because of the age of the bag or if that means it's not an authentic piece. It does have an authenticity card, which I've pictured. I appreciate your insight. Also, if it is authentic does anybody know the name of the style?
> Thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Don't know
> Link (if available): None available



Unfortunately, I am not familiar with such old styles.  Sorry I cannot be of help.
I don't believe I have ever seen a handbag with a registration card...interesting that this has one.


----------



## NANI1972

hrhsunshine said:


> My signature has the example authentication posts with the requisite photos.
> Pls make sure photos are close-up, clear and straight.



Yes thank you, I see that you have the post numbers but I would have to search through the entire thread page by page to find the posts. Do you know what pages the posts are on? Or is there a way to search for them?


----------



## jaewong

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fake to me.


thank you so much! xx


----------



## penipoo

hrhsunshine said:


> Most of the photos are distant shots of the entire bag. They don't help with authentication. Pls refer to my signature for gale examples with the requisite photos.
> Pls stress to seller that shots must be close-up, clear, and straight on.


 

Thank you for your time.  I will ask for additional photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

NANI1972 said:


> Yes thank you, I see that you have the post numbers but I would have to search through the entire thread page by page to find the posts. Do you know what pages the posts are on? Or is there a way to search for them?



I don't have the page numbers.  You will have to do like everyone else, including me...just guesstimate the page number for the post. Click on the downward arrow to the right of the page numbers and narrow it down until you get to the page.


----------



## hautecouturelov

hrhsunshine said:


> Good shots.
> Authentic.



you are awesome


----------



## jessicagia21

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona
Item URL:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...36&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat365204cat271900

Comment: I bought this at a recent eBay auction but realized after purchase that I should have authenticated it first. Can you please help? I took personal photos based on post 2830 / 4143 etc. 

Your expertise would be appreciated! If you need more photos let me know.

Thanks in advance! 

View attachment 2292666

View attachment 2292667

View attachment 2292669

View attachment 2292670


----------



## enayan

I just bought this bag - please authenticate for me, thank you!!

My tag says that it is 100% calf - which I didn't know they had calf skin in matte finish, I thought they were all shiny!


----------



## enayan

inside:

THANKS!!


----------



## vaniadiary

hi ladies 
would someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so muchhh in advance!!

Item Name: NEW Fall 2013 Givenchy Pandora Rigid Medium Palma Box Bag Gray Leather $2185
Item Number: 141035555094
Seller ID: acbt2004 (551)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141035555094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessicagia21 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona
> Item URL:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...36&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat365204cat271900
> 
> Comment: I bought this at a recent eBay auction but realized after purchase that I should have authenticated it first. Can you please help? I took personal photos based on post 2830 / 4143 etc.
> 
> Your expertise would be appreciated! If you need more photos let me know.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2292666
> 
> View attachment 2292667
> 
> View attachment 2292669
> 
> View attachment 2292670
> 
> View attachment 2292673
> 
> View attachment 2292674
> 
> View attachment 2292681
> 
> View attachment 2292683
> 
> View attachment 2292684
> 
> View attachment 2292685



Just to be sure, submit a photo of the underside of the top zip and the inside tag (both sides)


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> inside:
> 
> THANKS!!




Show me the underside of the top zip and both sides of the strap hw


----------



## hrhsunshine

vaniadiary said:


> hi ladies
> would someone please help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you so muchhh in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: NEW Fall 2013 Givenchy Pandora Rigid Medium Palma Box Bag Gray Leather $2185
> Item Number: 141035555094
> Seller ID: acbt2004 (551)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141035555094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




This bag doesn't look 100% right to me.
I don't need more photos.  What I see doesn't look totally right.


----------



## jessicagia21

hrhsunshine said:


> just to be sure, submit a photo of the underside of the top zip and the inside tag (both sides)


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessicagia21 said:


> View attachment 2292980
> 
> View attachment 2292981
> 
> View attachment 2292982



Underside of the zipper, meaning the metal part that zips and unzips


----------



## jessicagia21

hrhsunshine said:


> Underside of the zipper, meaning the metal part that zips and unzips



Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessicagia21 said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> View attachment 2293071
> 
> View attachment 2293072



Good job getting all those photos!
Your Ant is authentic.


----------



## jessicagia21

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job getting all those photos!
> Your Ant is authentic.



THANK YOU! I was so worried so this is a relief.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessicagia21 said:


> THANK YOU! I was so worried so this is a relief.




LOL! I just had a feeling you were sweating a bit.
Now you can relax and enjoy your super cool Ant!


----------



## enayan

enayan said:


> inside:
> 
> THANKS!!





hrhsunshine said:


> Show me the underside of the top zip and both sides of the strap hw



is this good, or would you like more photos? thanks


----------



## enayan

hrhsunshine said:


> Show me the underside of the top zip and both sides of the strap hw



a few more...


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> a few more...



You did good 
Authentic


----------



## enayan

hrhsunshine said:


> You did good
> Authentic


YES!!!! I was just like jessicagia21...getting nervous. haha

thank you so much!!!!  you're the best!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

enayan said:


> YES!!!! I was just like jessicagia21...getting nervous. haha
> 
> thank you so much!!!!  you're the best!!



LOL! I'm sure you were! 
Now relax and enjoy your Ant as well!


----------



## endless LVoe

Hi ladies! Can someone please help me authenticate this Pandora? Thanks! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please take note of the tag inside, Givenchy imprinted is not deep. Is this normal?


----------



## hrhsunshine

endless LVoe said:


> Hi ladies! Can someone please help me authenticate this Pandora? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2293500
> View attachment 2293501
> View attachment 2293502
> View attachment 2293503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please take note of the tag inside, Givenchy imprinted is not deep. Is this normal?



Sometimes the depth of the stamping differs just a bit.
Yours looks good!


----------



## endless LVoe

hrhsunshine said:


> Sometimes the depth of the stamping differs just a bit.
> Yours looks good!



Hugs & kisses... Thank you for being gracious! ...I bought it already love the Moroccan blue goatskin.


----------



## Chronos

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I don't remember the leather swatch being so small. Is this a more recent change with Givenchy? TIA

Item: Givenchy medium black goatskin pandora


----------



## hrhsunshine

Chronos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? I don't remember the leather swatch being so small. Is this a more recent change with Givenchy? TIA
> 
> Item: Givenchy medium black goatskin pandora



Swatches will come in different sizes. Your Panda is authentic


----------



## Chronos

Thanks a lot for your help!  



hrhsunshine said:


> Swatches will come in different sizes. Your Panda is authentic


----------



## Kelly11

Hi Ladies: 

I was wondering if you could please authenticate this bag: 

Medium Nightingale in Linen - Goatskin leather


----------



## Kelly11

2 more pictures


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kelly11 said:


> 2 more pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296709
> 
> 
> View attachment 2296708



Authentic


----------



## Kelly11

thank you!!


----------



## kgayle_lao

item: givenchy antigona convertible satchel - tangerine
item #: 300944295365
seller: bluefly

hi! 
i just received this from mail. can someone help me authenticate this bag. thanks in advance  

View attachment 2296875
View attachment 2296876
View attachment 2296877
View attachment 2296878
View attachment 2296879
View attachment 2296880
View attachment 2296881
View attachment 2296882
View attachment 2296883


----------



## kgayle_lao

item: givenchy antigona convertible satchel - tangerine
item #: 300944295365
seller: bluefly

hi! 
i just received this from mail. can someone help me authenticate this bag. thanks in advance


----------



## AnnaMarieBK

Hi Ladies,
Could you authenticate this Pandora for me please?
It is Givenchy Pandora Medium in Pepe Black.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kgayle_lao

here are some more photos


----------



## Yvon_tran

hrhsunshine said:


> It is not a date code that can be deciphered like on an LV.  Givenchy stamps production codes.



Thank you for your answer ! I got this nightingale as a gift, please help 









Ps I took ton of pics in my camaraderie but the flash annoyed me so I just took these using my iPad, let me know if you need more pics


----------



## hrhsunshine

kgayle_lao said:


> item: givenchy antigona convertible satchel - tangerine
> item #: 300944295365
> seller: bluefly
> 
> hi!
> i just received this from mail. can someone help me authenticate this bag. thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 2296902
> 
> View attachment 2296904
> 
> View attachment 2296905
> 
> View attachment 2296906
> 
> View attachment 2296907
> 
> View attachment 2296908
> 
> View attachment 2296912
> 
> View attachment 2296913
> 
> View attachment 2296915



Pls submit SIDE shots of the strap/bag hw and underside of the part that zips


----------



## hrhsunshine

AnnaMarieBK said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Could you authenticate this Pandora for me please?
> It is Givenchy Pandora Medium in Pepe Black.
> 
> Thanks a lot.



Need the SIDE of that zipper not a top view and the other inside tag (both sides)


----------



## hrhsunshine

kgayle_lao said:


> here are some more photos
> 
> View attachment 2296927
> 
> View attachment 2296930
> 
> View attachment 2296931




Good shots. Authentic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yvon_tran said:


> Thank you for your answer ! I got this nightingale as a gift, please help
> View attachment 2297120
> 
> View attachment 2297121
> View attachment 2297123
> 
> View attachment 2297124
> View attachment 2297125
> 
> 
> Ps I took ton of pics in my camaraderie but the flash annoyed me so I just took these using my iPad, let me know if you need more pics



Looks good!  What a nice gift.


----------



## kgayle_lao

hrhsunshine said:


> Good shots. Authentic!



thank you for your help! now im stress free!


----------



## Yvon_tran

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!  What a nice gift.



Thank you again you are such a doll !!


----------



## birdieshops

enayan said:


> I just bought this bag - please authenticate for me, thank you!!
> 
> My tag says that it is 100% calf - which I didn't know they had calf skin in matte finish, I thought they were all shiny!


 
Hi hun! love this in the matte finish, may I ask where you found it? as I can't find this anywhere.

Thanks xx


----------



## diYchante

Hi, could someone help me authenticate this nightingale? i found it on ebay, it's patent leather and I never seen it in patent before. I have been looking for a red nightingale that's why this one got my attention.
Givenchy nightingale handbag
seller: navr3281
ebay item number : 111125632252
link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111125632252?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

it's got plenty photos already but please let me know if you need more detail pics. I will ask the seller.
Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

diYchante said:


> Hi, could someone help me authenticate this nightingale? i found it on ebay, it's patent leather and I never seen it in patent before. I have been looking for a red nightingale that's why this one got my attention.
> Givenchy nightingale handbag
> seller: navr3281
> ebay item number : 111125632252
> link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111125632252?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> it's got plenty photos already but please let me know if you need more detail pics. I will ask the seller.
> Thanks



Pls refer to my signature for the nightingale posts that show the requisite shots for authentication


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:100-AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-MEDIUM-BAG-RED-PEBBLED-GOAT-GOLD-HARDWARE
Listing Number:200953101642
Seller:544w73b68e 
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...-RED-PEBBLED-GOAT-GOLD-HARDWARE-/200953101642

Dear experts,
Is this bag authentic? thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name:100-AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-MEDIUM-BAG-RED-PEBBLED-GOAT-GOLD-HARDWARE
> Listing Number:200953101642
> Seller:544w73b68e
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...-RED-PEBBLED-GOAT-GOLD-HARDWARE-/200953101642
> 
> Dear experts,
> Is this bag authentic? thanks!



Listing ended.


----------



## saba1988

did they authenticate your bag for you?


----------



## pippi_

Hi There,

Could you please authenticate this 

Style: Givenchy Antigona
Seller: MyNetSale
Link: http://s487.photobucket.com/user/pippi_zs/library/

Thanks so much x


----------



## pippi_

also forgot to mention, I didn't receive a swatch in the bag. Where is it normally found?


----------



## Yaneegirl

Hi, Can help to authenticate this Large Pandora?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pippi_ said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this
> 
> Style: Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: MyNetSale
> Link: http://s487.photobucket.com/user/pippi_zs/library/
> 
> Thanks so much x



I don't see any bag photos in this link.
Normally there is a leather swatch...usually placed with the tags.
Try to call the seller if you don't have it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yaneegirl said:


> Hi, Can help to authenticate this Large Pandora?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I need better shots of the inside tag. close-up and straight and upright.
Also a side shot of the top closure zipper (the part that zips)


----------



## birdieshops

Hi!

Could you please help me authenticate this Antigona? Got it from MyNetSale so just a bit anxious. Also didn't get a leather swatch.
Noticed some things I found odd, the "leather" tab on the inner pocket that says GIVENCHY MADE IN ITALY/the batch code - has a strange graining, makes me question if it is even leather or maybe I am just being paranoid?
Also noticed some glue coming out of the side seams too - added a pic of this!
I'll post some more photos in a second post too

Thanks in advance! xx


----------



## birdieshops

More photos xx































Pic of the glue


----------



## amyteek

Hi everyone, 

Like pippi_ I'd like my bag authenticated, It was purchased from mynetsale and I know there are mixed reviews as to whether their products are genuine or not. 

Style: Givenchy Antigona
Seller: mynetsale.com.au
Link:


----------



## hrhsunshine

birdieshops said:


> More photos xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of the glue




Good job with the photos.
Authentic.
The inside tag is fine.  
The glue is just an example that no one is immune to quality issues..too bad.  
If it bothers you, take the bag to your local shoe/bag repair shop and ask how to safely remove excess glue.  They should know.


----------



## hrhsunshine

amyteek said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Like pippi_ I'd like my bag authenticated, It was purchased from mynetsale and I know there are mixed reviews as to whether their products are genuine or not.
> 
> Style: Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: mynetsale.com.au
> Link: http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/amyteek/media/photo2_zps56eaa78d.jpg.html




Pls add photos of the underside of the zipper pull, inside tag (both sides), and focused shot of the strap hw.


----------



## birdieshops

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job with the photos.
> Authentic.
> The inside tag is fine.
> The glue is just an example that no one is immune to quality issues..too bad.
> If it bothers you, take the bag to your local shoe/bag repair shop and ask how to safely remove excess glue.  They should know.


Phew! I am so relieved

Thank you so much hrhsunshine  you're an angel xx


----------



## amyteek

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls add photos of the underside of the zipper pull, inside tag (both sides), and focused shot of the strap hw.



Sorry about the photos, for some reason the link didn't show them all hopefully this is more successful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pippi_

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any bag photos in this link.
> Normally there is a leather swatch...usually placed with the tags.
> Try to call the seller if you don't have it.


Sorry about that. Try these links http://s487.photobucket.com/user/pippi_zs/slideshow/ http://m487.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/pippi_zs/IMG_2357.jpg.html?o=11&newest=1

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

pippi_ said:


> Sorry about that. Try these links http://s487.photobucket.com/user/pippi_zs/slideshow/ http://m487.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/pippi_zs/IMG_2357.jpg.html?o=11&newest=1
> 
> Thanks



I don't see anything on your first link.
The second has a small photo of a part that isn't necessary for authentication.
Refer to my signature for posts that have photos I need.


----------



## afonua11

Hi! I've been in search of a Givenchy 'Pandora' for what seems like a year now and I'm finally feeling like the stars are aligned and hope this one is legit!

Thanks so much again! xo

Item Name: $1885 GIVENCHY LARGE PANDORA MESSENGER BAG BLACK LEATHER
Item Number: 111145360050
Seller ID: eco-fashionista
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11114536005...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true


----------



## hrhsunshine

amyteek said:


> Sorry about the photos, for some reason the link didn't show them all hopefully this is more successful.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

afonua11 said:


> Hi! I've been in search of a Givenchy 'Pandora' for what seems like a year now and I'm finally feeling like the stars are aligned and hope this one is legit!
> 
> Thanks so much again! xo
> 
> Item Name: $1885 GIVENCHY LARGE PANDORA MESSENGER BAG BLACK LEATHER
> Item Number: 111145360050
> Seller ID: eco-fashionista
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/11114536005...IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649&autorefresh=true




Legit but listing ended.


----------



## pippi_

Once again sorry here are link to necessary photos. My photo bucket was playing up. 

Really hope theses work. Thanks


http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2385.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2374.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2371.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2364.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2366.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2363.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2360.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr235/pippi_zs/IMG_2351.jpg


----------



## bradkiin

I have been looking at this Pandora back and I'm not soooo sure... 
Listing address: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...ZeL82X9%2Fr0m9JWTkbUo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Seller: sznancy0703

The seller and I have come to an agreement on price, but now I'm suspicious that it isn't authentic. They are asleep (I think) and haven't seen my few emails regarding that I think it isn't authentic, and that I'd like more pictures...
I hope it's authentic but I'm pretty sure it isn't as there's a random Givenchy dustbag underneath the bag (which looks fake, unless it's just to show the bag...hmmm...) and the lining looks different...
Please help asap ))) Thanks!


----------



## pippi_

Sorry about that. Having photobucket issues.
Thank you

Please authenticate this Antigona.
Seller: MyNetSale
Links:


http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2385.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2374.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2371.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2364.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2366.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2363.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2360.jpg
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2351.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

bradkiin said:


> I have been looking at this Pandora back and I'm not soooo sure...
> Listing address: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...ZeL82X9%2Fr0m9JWTkbUo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Seller: sznancy0703
> 
> The seller and I have come to an agreement on price, but now I'm suspicious that it isn't authentic. They are asleep (I think) and haven't seen my few emails regarding that I think it isn't authentic, and that I'd like more pictures...
> I hope it's authentic but I'm pretty sure it isn't as there's a random Givenchy dustbag underneath the bag (which looks fake, unless it's just to show the bag...hmmm...) and the lining looks different...
> Please help asap ))) Thanks!



Look wrong to me. I would pass.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pippi_ said:


> Sorry about that. Having photobucket issues.
> Thank you
> 
> Please authenticate this Antigona.
> Seller: MyNetSale
> Links:
> 
> 
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2385.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2374.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2371.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2364.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2366.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2363.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2360.jpg
> http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...s/IMG_2351.jpg



Authentic. Next time please bypass your Photobucket link and link the photos to your post via the toolbar when you write the message.


----------



## pippi_

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Next time please bypass your Photobucket link and link the photos to your post via the toolbar when you write the message.




thank you so so much hrhsunshine. apologies, I am not great with the specifics of the forum will make sure to work it out before next time


----------



## the_rice_bunny

Could someone please authenticate my Givenchy Antigona (Black Medium) purchased from MyNetSale as well? I'm a bit worried about the inside tag too as it was very faint. I've tried to take a few photos under different lighting. Many thanks in advance  

http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/the_rice_bunny/library/Givenchy%20Antigona


----------



## the_rice_bunny

the_rice_bunny said:


> Could someone please authenticate my Givenchy Antigona (Black Medium) purchased from MyNetSale as well? I'm a bit worried about the inside tag too as it was very faint. I've tried to take a few photos under different lighting. Many thanks in advance
> 
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/the_rice_bunny/library/Givenchy%20Antigona


Also just to add to this is, it did not come with a swatch, but it did come with this mini care booklet.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pippi_ said:


> thank you so so much hrhsunshine. apologies, I am not great with the specifics of the forum will make sure to work it out before next time



Ur welcome.  Just poke around the toolbar.  It's pretty user friendly.


----------



## amyteek

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


 
Thankyou so much hrhsunshine, I really appreciate you taking your time to help me.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bethb.mendoza

Hello. I am new at purse forum. I just bought a nightingale from a reseller. It's very expensive.can someone help me authenticate it? Thanks.


----------



## AnnaMarieBK

hrhsunshine said:


> Need the SIDE of that zipper not a top view and the other inside tag (both sides)


Hi Again,

Just more photos here (Sorry I don't have the photo of the other side of the tag)
Please help me authenticate this Panda.
What I am concerned is that the Givenchy tag is stitched 4 sides under the zip, but I saw lots of photos the Givenchy tag is only stitched up the top side to the zip. Can you help me please?
Thanks heaps for your help.

Cheers


----------



## hrhsunshine

the_rice_bunny said:


> Could someone please authenticate my Givenchy Antigona (Black Medium) purchased from MyNetSale as well? I'm a bit worried about the inside tag too as it was very faint. I've tried to take a few photos under different lighting. Many thanks in advance
> 
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/the_rice_bunny/library/Givenchy%20Antigona



You have alot of photos I do not need. Pls refer to my signature for Antigona posts that submit the correct photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

AnnaMarieBK said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> Just more photos here (Sorry I don't have the photo of the other side of the tag)
> Please help me authenticate this Panda.
> What I am concerned is that the Givenchy tag is stitched 4 sides under the zip, but I saw lots of photos the Givenchy tag is only stitched up the top side to the zip. Can you help me please?
> Thanks heaps for your help.
> 
> Cheers



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bethb.mendoza said:


> Hello. I am new at purse forum. I just bought a nightingale from a reseller. It's very expensive.can someone help me authenticate it? Thanks.



Refer to my signature below for posts that have the correct photos for authenticating. Submit in fhe correct format with clear close up shots


----------



## AnnaMarieBK

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Phew!....what a relief!? 
Thanks so much for your time.  
You are the best.


----------



## the_rice_bunny

hrhsunshine said:


> You have alot of photos I do not need. Pls refer to my signature for Antigona posts that submit the correct photos


Sorry about that, I think I got a bit carried away taking photos of the tag. I hope these photos are the correct ones! Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## hrhsunshine

the_rice_bunny said:


> Sorry about that, I think I got a bit carried away taking photos of the tag. I hope these photos are the correct ones! Thanks again, much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 2302738
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302739
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302740
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302741
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302744
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302745
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302747
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302748



I also need to see the underside of the zipper (the part that zips)


----------



## the_rice_bunny

hrhsunshine said:


> I also need to see the underside of the zipper (the part that zips)



Hope this is the right picture


----------



## hrhsunshine

the_rice_bunny said:


> Hope this is the right picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 2302794




Good job with all the photos.
Authentic.


----------



## the_rice_bunny

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job with all the photos.
> Authentic.


Thanks so much!!! What a relief  You're an absolute treasure xx


----------



## serendipeatea

Hi dear experts!

Please help me authenticate this medium nightingale before i pay the seller...
From seller syxchen:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221270938891&globalID=EBAY-US

Authentic givenchy brown shiny bubble calf medium nightingale Pre-owned


TIA!


----------



## serendipeatea

serendipeatea said:


> Hi dear experts!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this medium nightingale before i pay the seller...
> 
> Item : Givenchy Nigthingale Medium Shiny Brown Bubble Calf
> Item Number : 221270938891
> Seller: sxyzhen
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221270938891&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Authentic givenchy brown shiny bubble calf medium nightingale Pre-owned
> 
> 
> TIA!



Adding more pics. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

serendipeatea said:


> Adding more pics. Thanks!



Looks good


----------



## dada_

Please help with this  bag
Thanks


Style : Givenchy Nightingale
Seller : Sabrina
Link .http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/abbi...ightingale-originale-media-grandezza/51892454


----------



## serendipeatea

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you very much!!


----------



## serendipeatea

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Thank you very much!!


----------



## thissacredheart

Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag please.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193645188?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_64wt_885


----------



## dada_

Please help with this bag :

Item : givenchy Antigona
Seller : private
Link : http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/altr...rsa-givenchy-antigona-con-cartellini/49067011


----------



## dada_

dada_ said:


> Please help with this bag :
> 
> Item : givenchy Antigona
> Seller : private
> Link : http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/altr...rsa-givenchy-antigona-con-cartellini/49067011



More pics from the seller


----------



## oladushki

Hello, I'm completely new to Givenchy. I've asked the seller to upload certain types of photos, if anything additional is needed for authentication, please let me know! Thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Black Goatskin Leather
Seller: hugoismydog
Item number: 251322072352
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25132207235...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_904wt_1162


----------



## hrhsunshine

thissacredheart said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag please.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181193645188?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649#ht_64wt_885



1. Pls make sure you use the correct request format.
2. Listing ended.
3. I'm not familiar with this style to authenticate


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> More pics from the seller
> View attachment 2303911
> 
> View attachment 2303912
> 
> View attachment 2303913
> View attachment 2303914
> View attachment 2303915




Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

oladushki said:


> Hello, I'm completely new to Givenchy. I've asked the seller to upload certain types of photos, if anything additional is needed for authentication, please let me know! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Black Goatskin Leather
> Seller: hugoismydog
> Item number: 251322072352
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25132207235...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_904wt_1162



Looks good


----------



## dada_

dada_ said:


> Please help with this  bag
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Style : Givenchy Nightingale
> Seller : Sabrina
> Link .http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/abbi...ightingale-originale-media-grandezza/51892454



Pics from the seller :


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> Pics from the seller :
> View attachment 2305225
> 
> View attachment 2305226
> 
> View attachment 2305228
> 
> View attachment 2305230



Pls refer to my signature for gale authentications that had the requisite pix. Close up clear shot preferably in good daylight.


----------



## emmanuellectr

Item: Givenchy Lucrezia Mini
Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1135490964?actsrch=srp3

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

emmanuellectr said:


> Item: Givenchy Lucrezia Mini
> Link: http://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1135490964?actsrch=srp3
> 
> Thank you!



Have seller submit clear close photos of the underside of zipper, side shot of zipper, zipper's metal pull tab, inside leather tag (back side)


----------



## hippo@alice

Hi authenticator, could u please help me in this bag? Thanks in advance. 

Item name:Givenchy Pandora Medium in black goatskin leather with silver hardware
Item number:121156304073
Seller ID:superblue12
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121156304073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## afonua11

hrhsunshine said:


> Legit but listing ended.



Thanks for confirming!! I worked out a price with the seller so she closed it.  Just got my bag and I'm in love.  Thanks again for confirming its legit


----------



## emmanuellectr

hrhsunshine said:


> Have seller submit clear close photos of the underside of zipper, side shot of zipper, zipper's metal pull tab, inside leather tag (back side)



Hi, I asked for more pictures of the zipper but I think due to the language barrier between us, the seller only managed to send me more pictures of the bag at different angles...I hope this helps :S


----------



## hrhsunshine

hippo@alice said:


> Hi authenticator, could u please help me in this bag? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name:Givenchy Pandora Medium in black goatskin leather with silver hardware
> Item number:121156304073
> Seller ID:superblue12
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121156304073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Listing ended and seller's photos are not what are needed for authentication.
My signature has posts of Pandora requests that have the requisite photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

emmanuellectr said:


> Hi, I asked for more pictures of the zipper but I think due to the language barrier between us, the seller only managed to send me more pictures of the bag at different angles...I hope this helps :S




Looks fine.


----------



## xoxo18

Hi,

can someone please help me authenticate this bag please? I bought it from Raffaello Network and read mixed reviews from it so I just want to double check again and the serial no is MA0142 as its not really clear on the pic. Thank you!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## hrhsunshine

xoxo18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone please help me authenticate this bag please? I bought it from Raffaello Network and read mixed reviews from it so I just want to double check again and the serial no is MA0142 as its not really clear on the pic. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale




Authentic


----------



## ilves

Could someone please authenticate 2 Givenchy Antigona . Many thanks in advance ! 

Givenchy calf leather Antigona bag 13G5101005
Seller:superblue12
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CA...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c35799ecf

Seller: mustlovedogs62
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f288912ab


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> Could someone please authenticate 2 Givenchy Antigona . Many thanks in advance !
> 
> Givenchy calf leather Antigona bag 13G5101005
> Seller:superblue12
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CA...247?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c35799ecf
> 
> Seller: mustlovedogs62
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...499?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f288912ab




Both sellers need to send you authentication photos. Pls see my signature for Antigona posts that have the requisite photos. Sellers shouldn't give you a problem, since the parts that need to be photographed won't require them to remove any of their packaging.


----------



## ilves

Ok. Thank you!!!


----------



## ilves

Need help with this Antigona. Thank you!

item . Givenchy Antigona medium Orange grainy goat
Seller: paul5977
Item ID:281155466637
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41762bf58d


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> Need help with this Antigona. Thank you!
> 
> item . Givenchy Antigona medium Orange grainy goat
> Seller: paul5977
> Item ID:281155466637
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41762bf58d




No red flags thus far.
To be totally sure, seller needs to submit shot of the side of the strap connector hw (the rectangular one, not the rounded ones) and underside of the zipper (part that zips the bag)


----------



## linntg

Hi!
I am new to this forum, and I have also never bought a designer bag before, but I really want to get my first one. 
I have found this bag on ebay 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...NotD5e9oZ4mH0E0X1EWqw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
The listing has ended but I still have contact with the seller. It is a light blue Pandora bag in size medium. It is so hard to say if these bags are authentic or not, I found another one that is fake and it looks exactly the same to me... http://purse-princess.blogspot.com/2013/07/replica-givenchy-pandora-medium.html
What do you think?


----------



## ilves

Thank you very much for your help,  hrhsunshine!


----------



## shopaholic3

Hi, Can you please authenticate this bag?

Thank You

Item Name:[FONT=&quot]* MPRS NEW GIVENCHY 13L 5250 004 PANDORA M EMERALD GREEN LAMBSKIN TOTE BAG GHW*[/FONT]
Item Number: 200951265293
Seller ID: lvauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20095126529...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=200951265293&_rdc=1


----------



## shopaholic3

*Hi, Can you please authenticate this bag?

Thank You
*

*Item Name (if you know it): GIVENCHY // Emerald green crinkled leather Medium Pepe Pandora*

  Link (if available): http://www.ssense.com/women/product...en_crinkled_leather_medium_pepe_pandora/76459


----------



## shopaholic3

Can you please authenticate this bag?
Thank You

*Item Name:Genuine GIVENCHY Pandora Large Free Express Shipping*

*Item Number: 261229438972*

  Seller ID: korea-gugus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-GIV...972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd27ce7fc


----------



## hrhsunshine

shopaholic3 said:


> Hi, Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> Item Name:[FONT=&quot]* MPRS NEW GIVENCHY 13L 5250 004 PANDORA M EMERALD GREEN LAMBSKIN TOTE BAG GHW*[/FONT]
> Item Number: 200951265293
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20095126529...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=200951265293&_rdc=1





shopaholic3 said:


> *Hi, Can you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank You
> *
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): GIVENCHY // Emerald green crinkled leather Medium Pepe Pandora*
> 
> Link (if available): http://www.ssense.com/women/product...en_crinkled_leather_medium_pepe_pandora/76459





shopaholic3 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag?
> Thank You
> 
> *Item Name:Genuine GIVENCHY Pandora Large Free Express Shipping*
> 
> *Item Number: 261229438972*
> 
> Seller ID: korea-gugus
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-GIV...972?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd27ce7fc




None of these sellers have photos that are needed for authenticating.
I will say SSENSE is a reputable reseller so I would say fine for that one.
However, the other two sellers need to submit requisite photos for me to authenticate.
Pls refer to my signature for examples of what photos are needed.


----------



## hippo@alice

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing ended and seller's photos are not what are needed for authentication.
> My signature has posts of Pandora requests that have the requisite photos.


Ok. I just got the bag. Will snap more pics n post them later. Thanks so much.


----------



## shopaholic3

hrhsunshine said:


> None of these sellers have photos that are needed for authenticating.
> I will say SSENSE is a reputable reseller so I would say fine for that one.
> However, the other two sellers need to submit requisite photos for me to authenticate.
> Pls refer to my signature for examples of what photos are needed.


Ok, Thank You


----------



## baglover_k

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy (Antigona?) Envelope Clutch.

It is from mynetsale.com.au. After reading some reviews about fake designer goods on their site, I feel a bit iffy about this clutch. Things just feel a little lopsided to me...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hermes Only

Greetings...I'm leery yet uncomfortable about buying from non-boutique  places...but I come across these and have been contemplating on it..It's  from OVERSTOCK.COM. 

Thoughts.. Please. Are they reputable seller? 

http://www.overstock.com/search?key...fccid=G5PGT6H232WJR5CMCMEY5TTS4I&searchidx=26


----------



## hrhsunshine

linntg said:


> Hi!
> I am new to this forum, and I have also never bought a designer bag before, but I really want to get my first one.
> I have found this bag on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...NotD5e9oZ4mH0E0X1EWqw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> The listing has ended but I still have contact with the seller. It is a light blue Pandora bag in size medium. It is so hard to say if these bags are authentic or not, I found another one that is fake and it looks exactly the same to me... http://purse-princess.blogspot.com/2013/07/replica-givenchy-pandora-medium.html
> What do you think?



Since you are new, here is what you need to do for an authentication...
1. Research this thread to make sure your item has or has not already be authenticated.
2. Refer to my signature for examples of requests of your style bag. These posts have the photos needed for authentication.
3. If the listing doesn't have these photos, contact seller for theses photos.
4. Submit your request with the requisite photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

baglover_k said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy (Antigona?) Envelope Clutch.
> 
> It is from mynetsale.com.au. After reading some reviews about fake designer goods on their site, I feel a bit iffy about this clutch. Things just feel a little lopsided to me...
> 
> Thanks in advance



I have to say the lopsided feel could just be a QC issue. However, what concerns me is that I have never seen a smooth calfskin Moroccan Blue Clutch.  They have always been grained goatskin.

Submit a shot of the clutch like you just opened it.  I want to see the inside compartments, like you just opened it and are looking down at the clutch.  Get the whole clutch in the shot.  Make sure the sides are in the frame.  I need clear and close as possible.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hermes Only said:


> Greetings...I'm leery yet uncomfortable about buying from non-boutique  places...but I come across these and have been contemplating on it..It's  from OVERSTOCK.COM.
> 
> Thoughts.. Please. Are they reputable seller?
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/search?key...fccid=G5PGT6H232WJR5CMCMEY5TTS4I&searchidx=26



This is strictly an authentication thread.
There is a reputable resellers thread in the Givenchy forum.


----------



## baglover_k

hrhsunshine said:


> I have to say the lopsided feel could just be a QC issue. However, what concerns me is that I have never seen a smooth calfskin Moroccan Blue Clutch.  They have always been grained goatskin.
> 
> Submit a shot of the clutch like you just opened it.  I want to see the inside compartments, like you just opened it and are looking down at the clutch.  Get the whole clutch in the shot.  Make sure the sides are in the frame.  I need clear and close as possible.



Hi Hrhsunshine, Thanks for your reply! Here are the photos you've asked for. It's late evening right now so I've had to use the flash - let me know if day light photos would help you further. 

Yep, so the lopsided-ness to the bag (ie the G on Givenchy is a little crooked and the made in italy tag is also stamped a little on the diagonal), do you think if it's authentic that it could just be like b-grade stock that didn't make the cut? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## baglover_k

hrhsunshine said:


> I have to say the lopsided feel could just be a QC issue. However, what concerns me is that I have never seen a smooth calfskin Moroccan Blue Clutch.  They have always been grained goatskin.
> 
> Submit a shot of the clutch like you just opened it.  I want to see the inside compartments, like you just opened it and are looking down at the clutch.  Get the whole clutch in the shot.  Make sure the sides are in the frame.  I need clear and close as possible.




Hi again, I've just searched back on my phone for the original pics from the mynetsale website, and their pictures show a much more grainier leather so the clutch I've received definitely does not match the picture. Do you think I should return it?


----------



## Hermes Only

hrhsunshine said:


> This is strictly an authentication thread.
> There is a reputable resellers thread in the Givenchy forum.



Thank You.. Sorry I posted @ the wrong area... I Appreciate the Reply..


----------



## hrhsunshine

baglover_k said:


> Hi again, I've just searched back on my phone for the original pics from the mynetsale website, and their pictures show a much more grainier leather so the clutch I've received definitely does not match the picture. Do you think I should return it?



The clutch in the photo is the blue I have always seen.

I'm not happy with the appearance of this clutch.
The leather absolutely should not be different from the photo.
Misrepresentation.
I have a bad feeling. Return it and get your refund.


----------



## AnnaMarieBK

Hi Ladies,

I just got my bag from the mail but I am still not sure about its authenticity.
The bag looks very similar to the replica website - especially the tags==>
http://www.amazingbag.co/goods-6170-Givenchy+Pandora+Fetal+Leather+Tote+Bag+0538+Orange.html
Could you help me confirm my panda please? If it is fake, I still can return.
It is a pandora - I think it is medium (not sure). There is no sticker on the care card.

Thanks heaps,

Anna


----------



## hrhsunshine

AnnaMarieBK said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just got my bag from the mail but I am still not sure about its authenticity.
> The bag looks very similar to the replica website - especially the tags==>
> http://www.amazingbag.co/goods-6170-Givenchy+Pandora+Fetal+Leather+Tote+Bag+0538+Orange.html
> Could you help me confirm my panda please? If it is fake, I still can return.
> It is a pandora - I think it is medium (not sure). There is no sticker on the care card.
> 
> Thanks heaps,
> 
> Anna



Authentic


----------



## baglover_k

hrhsunshine said:


> The clutch in the photo is the blue I have always seen.
> 
> I'm not happy with the appearance of this clutch.
> The leather absolutely should not be different from the photo.
> Misrepresentation.
> I have a bad feeling. Return it and get your refund.



Hi thanks for you help! I've now contacted their customer care to get a refund, although their website says no refunds allowed only exchange/credit note, I hope in this instance of misrepresentation they will refund me. They've replied and don't sound too happy, but have referred me onto their escalations team. We'll see what happens now...

Thanks again


----------



## AnnaMarieBK

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


 
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## hippo@alice

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing ended and seller's photos are not what are needed for authentication.
> My signature has posts of Pandora requests that have the requisite photos.


HI hrhsunshine, I got the bag n managed to snap the pics that was required for authentication. Please help me to hv a look of this pandora. Thanks in advance. 

Item name:Givenchy Pandora Medium in black goatskin leather with silver hardware
Item number:121156304073
Seller ID:superblue12
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121156304073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Here's the pics:


----------



## hippo@alice

3 more pics for the pandora.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hippo@alice said:


> HI hrhsunshine, I got the bag n managed to snap the pics that was required for authentication. Please help me to hv a look of this pandora. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name:Givenchy Pandora Medium in black goatskin leather with silver hardware
> Item number:121156304073
> Seller ID:superblue12
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/121156304073?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Here's the pics:



Xlnt shots.  Looks good.


----------



## hippo@alice

hrhsunshine said:


> Xlnt shots.  Looks good.


Thanks so much for ur help.


----------



## smally

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags thus far.
> To be totally sure, seller needs to submit shot of the side of the strap connector hw (the rectangular one, not the rounded ones) and underside of the zipper (part that zips the bag)





ilves said:


> Need help with this Antigona. Thank you!
> 
> item . Givenchy Antigona medium Orange grainy goat
> Seller: paul5977
> Item ID:281155466637
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41762bf58d




Hi, the seller has added the additional pics. Could you have another look at this Antigona for me please. 
Many thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41762bf58d


----------



## Ds76

Hi all,

Really loving the givenchy nightingale lately, and have tried to find one below retail price. I'm not a frequent ebayer when it comes to bags, however I found a nightingale that seems almost too good to be true. Can anyone help me with this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a30bd286b

Thanks so much


----------



## lilyyy

Hi All, 

can someone help me and let me know if this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e7eaa45ee&_uhb=1


----------



## Mel.M.C

Hello All

I have purchased a Givency Antigona and it arrived in the post last week.  I am concerend as to whether or not it is a genuine item or a fake after reading about a number of fake bags in the market (if it is a factory second, i am ok with that).

I have taken a few photos.  See links below.  Let me know if you need clearer photos/any other angles/views to determine whether or not it is a genuine givenchy item.

http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1172_zps3e1916ab.jpg
http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1169_zps6a260152.jpg
http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1171_zps117dba30.jpg
http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1174_zpsdf3d8c7c.jpg
http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1176_zps89c24639.jpg


Any help at all would be much appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

smally said:


> Hi, the seller has added the additional pics. Could you have another look at this Antigona for me please.
> Many thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item41762bf58d




Listing ended.
Authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ds76 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Really loving the givenchy nightingale lately, and have tried to find one below retail price. I'm not a frequent ebayer when it comes to bags, however I found a nightingale that seems almost too good to be true. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...451?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a30bd286b
> 
> Thanks so much





lilyyy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> can someone help me and let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e7eaa45ee&_uhb=1




Pls refer to this thread for proper submission format to maximize the efficiency of this thread.  Note that in my signature, you will find examples of authentication requests with the proper photos for authentication.

Pls re-submit with the proper format and requisite photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mel.M.C said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have purchased a Givency Antigona and it arrived in the post last week.  I am concerend as to whether or not it is a genuine item or a fake after reading about a number of fake bags in the market (if it is a factory second, i am ok with that).
> 
> I have taken a few photos.  See links below.  Let me know if you need clearer photos/any other angles/views to determine whether or not it is a genuine givenchy item.
> 
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1172_zps3e1916ab.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1169_zps6a260152.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1171_zps117dba30.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1174_zpsdf3d8c7c.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1176_zps89c24639.jpg
> 
> 
> Any help at all would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you



Good job taking photos.  Your bag is authentic.


----------



## Mel.M.C

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job taking photos.  Your bag is authentic.


 
Thank you so much!!!
I am soooooooo relieved!


----------



## irizayo

Good Morning, would you please help me authenticate this  Nightingale bag? Thanks!

Item Name:NWT Givenchy Nightingale Tote Handbag Shopper Travel Bag Large Evergreen
Item Number:11H5002007 421
Seller ID:3594636350853
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=190821742702&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1120

Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190821742702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

irizayo said:


> Good Morning, would you please help me authenticate this  Nightingale bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:NWT Givenchy Nightingale Tote Handbag Shopper Travel Bag Large Evergreen
> Item Number:11H5002007 421
> Seller ID:3594636350853
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=190821742702&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1120
> 
> Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190821742702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Listing ended and requisite photos for authentication are not in the listing.
Refer to my signature for examples of posts with the proper photos.


----------



## irizayo

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing ended and requisite photos for authentication are not in the listing.
> Refer to my signature for examples of posts with the proper photos.


Ok, let's see if I did it right, this time... thank you for the patience!

http://s807.photobucket.com/user/irizayo/library/Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## hrhsunshine

irizayo said:


> Ok, let's see if I did it right, this time... thank you for the patience!
> 
> http://s807.photobucket.com/user/irizayo/library/Givenchy Nightingale



Ur photo links works fine but they are not the shots I need.
Pls refer to my signature for examples that have the right photos.


----------



## xoxo18

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thanks for your reply hrhsunshine!


----------



## ellysek

Hello,

Could someone please help me authenticate my antigona? I purchased it through mynetsale before doing any research about the company so I'm quite concerned about its authenticity. It didn't come with a leather swatch but did come with a small care booklet. Thanks so much!


----------



## ellysek

More photos:


----------



## ayd76

Could someone please help me authenticate my Givenchy Antigona which I purchased mynetsale? I'm worried mine may be fake. Some small details are throwing me off. A couple of areas have a little bit of glue. The  stitching on the underside of strap and zipper is not perfect. Also, I am not sure the swatch supplied is  genuine leather.

Below is a link to the pictures. I have included a description on the pics where I have concerns.

http://s818.photobucket.com/user/fmorkos/library/


----------



## wormz07

Hi is it a problem that all antigonas purchased from mynetsale have the same authenticity number? 3C1027 behind the stamped label.


----------



## wormz07

Mel.M.C said:


> Hello All
> 
> I have purchased a Givency Antigona and it arrived in the post last week.  I am concerend as to whether or not it is a genuine item or a fake after reading about a number of fake bags in the market (if it is a factory second, i am ok with that).
> 
> I have taken a few photos.  See links below.  Let me know if you need clearer photos/any other angles/views to determine whether or not it is a genuine givenchy item.
> 
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1172_zps3e1916ab.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1169_zps6a260152.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1171_zps117dba30.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1174_zpsdf3d8c7c.jpg
> http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag64/MelMC85/IMG_1176_zps89c24639.jpg
> 
> 
> Any help at all would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you


Hi can you advise where you purchased it from?


----------



## hrhsunshine

ellysek said:


> More photos:



Good job taking the photos.
It looks fine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ayd76 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate my Givenchy Antigona which I purchased mynetsale? I'm worried mine may be fake. Some small details are throwing me off. A couple of areas have a little bit of glue. The  stitching on the underside of strap and zipper is not perfect. Also, I am not sure the swatch supplied is  genuine leather.
> 
> Below is a link to the pictures. I have included a description on the pics where I have concerns.
> 
> http://s818.photobucket.com/user/fmorkos/library/




Your bag looks fine.
Those look like QC issues, slightly imperfect.  Perhaps reason for the retailer's lower price.  Cannot tell you for sure.
However, your bag looks authentic to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

wormz07 said:


> Hi is it a problem that all antigonas purchased from mynetsale have the same authenticity number? 3C1027 behind the stamped label.



I believe I have stated this before in this thread.  The number is not a serial or authenticity number.


----------



## googielaura

Hello! Am new to the GIVENCHY Forum and would LOVE some help authenticating this bag?  TIA!! 

Item Name: NWT!! GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA GRAY GOAT LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG 
Item Number: 141052420923
Seller ID: sofia2125op3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d761233b


----------



## irizayo

irizayo said:


> Good Morning, would you please help me authenticate this  Nightingale bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:NWT Givenchy Nightingale Tote Handbag Shopper Travel Bag Large Evergreen
> Item Number:11H5002007 421
> Seller ID:3594636350853
> Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=190821742702&ssPageName=ADME:B:BOC:US:1120
> 
> Pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190821742702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Ok, the owner sent some more pictures of the Nightingale.

http://s807.photobucket.com/user/irizayo/library/Givenchy%20Nightingale


----------



## hrhsunshine

googielaura said:


> Hello! Am new to the GIVENCHY Forum and would LOVE some help authenticating this bag?  TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: NWT!! GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA GRAY GOAT LEATHER SATCHEL HANDBAG
> Item Number: 141052420923
> Seller ID: sofia2125op3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...923?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20d761233b




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

irizayo said:


> Ok, the owner sent some more pictures of the Nightingale.
> 
> http://s807.photobucket.com/user/irizayo/library/Givenchy Nightingale




Authentic


----------



## irizayo

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Yes!!!!  thank you!!  I am so happy!!  Happy happy happy


----------



## Dubai_Doll

Name: Givenchy Antigona small

Link: private sale off my colleague 

Photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I love this bag the first pictures are from the office then she allowed me to take it home to see if I like it. I know it sounds really bad but I just wanted your opinion on the authenticity. It looks amazing and smells and feels such high quality but I've not seen this light cream version and would highly appreciate any feedback you lovely ladies have. Thanking you in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dubai_Doll said:


> Name: Givenchy Antigona small
> 
> Link: private sale off my colleague
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2319859
> View attachment 2319860
> View attachment 2319861
> View attachment 2319862
> View attachment 2319863
> 
> 
> I love this bag the first pictures are from the office then she allowed me to take it home to see if I like it. I know it sounds really bad but I just wanted your opinion on the authenticity. It looks amazing and smells and feels such high quality but I've not seen this light cream version and would highly appreciate any feedback you lovely ladies have. Thanking you in advance



Refer to my signature for Antigona posts that have the requisite shots for authentication.


----------



## ayd76

hrhsunshine said:


> Your bag looks fine.
> Those look like QC issues, slightly imperfect.  Perhaps reason for the retailer's lower price.  Cannot tell you for sure.
> However, your bag looks authentic to me.


Thanks so much


----------



## minh

Hi Guys! I'm new to the Givenchy forum and would be so grateful for your help!

Item Name: Givenchy Mini Pandora Washed Leather Shoulder Bag Anthracite 
Item Number: 190895853938
Seller ID: furbyarancio
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c72479172

Thank you!


----------



## Tinz

Hi,

Could you please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag. Thank you so much in advance!

Name: Givenchy antigona tote in black
Seller: vanity.sha
Item number: 181210774740
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=181210774740


----------



## KazzJulez

Hi there,
I purchased my Antigona off Mynetsale and am having doubts on its authenticity...
First i saw the font of the Made in Italy flap compared to other peoples Antigonas and mine was different... Also the gold hardware in some areas the colour has changed! 

Please authenticate this, im so stressed and have opened a claim with paypal but just thought Id get some second opinions!
Also the leather sample seems so strange to me, doesnt seem like leather.


http://s925.photobucket.com/user/kazzjulia/library/


Please authenticate my bag...


----------



## oladushki

Hello, I won this auction but want to ensure authenticity before I pay. Thanks in advance!

Name: Givenchy Nightingale Micro Satchel Bag in Red
Seller: rapid-trader
Item number: 200957995708
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...Uhi2K8k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_4267wt_924


----------



## rollingmarie

Hello, 

Could you tell me if this bag really is a Givenchy (I found the back pocket disturbing)

Item Name : GIVENCHY Sac à main en cuir
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/givenchy/p-1631068.html#

thanks a lot for your help !

Marie


----------



## hrhsunshine

minh said:


> Hi Guys! I'm new to the Givenchy forum and would be so grateful for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Mini Pandora Washed Leather Shoulder Bag Anthracite
> Item Number: 190895853938
> Seller ID: furbyarancio
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c72479172
> 
> Thank you!



Looks fine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tinz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Name: Givenchy antigona tote in black
> Seller: vanity.sha
> Item number: 181210774740
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com.au/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=181210774740




Refer to my signature and have seller submit all requisite photos for Antigona authentication. Shots need to be clear and close-up.


----------



## hrhsunshine

KazzJulez said:


> Hi there,
> I purchased my Antigona off Mynetsale and am having doubts on its authenticity...
> First i saw the font of the Made in Italy flap compared to other peoples Antigonas and mine was different... Also the gold hardware in some areas the colour has changed!
> 
> Please authenticate this, im so stressed and have opened a claim with paypal but just thought Id get some second opinions!
> Also the leather sample seems so strange to me, doesnt seem like leather.
> 
> 
> http://s925.photobucket.com/user/kazzjulia/library/
> 
> 
> Please authenticate my bag...



Your bag looks authentic to me.
The leather on your bag is the "shiny" which is going to feel more processed.
The same comment was made by another shiny leather buyer.
The hw may have changed color in some spots due to climate or just inferior processing/handling/materials....really don't know.


----------



## hrhsunshine

oladushki said:


> Hello, I won this auction but want to ensure authenticity before I pay. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Givenchy Nightingale Micro Satchel Bag in Red
> Seller: rapid-trader
> Item number: 200957995708
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...Uhi2K8k%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_4267wt_924



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

rollingmarie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you tell me if this bag really is a Givenchy (I found the back pocket disturbing)
> 
> Item Name : GIVENCHY Sac à main en cuir
> Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/givenchy/p-1631068.html#
> 
> thanks a lot for your help !
> 
> Marie




I have never seen this style before.
I would lean toward authentic but I will not state that I am 100% sure.
I am not seeing anything disturbing on this bag (back pocket).


----------



## Jinstring

Hi there,

Like many others I purchased a Black medium Antigona bag from MyNetSale and pray that its authentic after reading so many horrible things about fake bags circulating (what could be worse!! ). Can someone please verify for me!!


----------



## Jinstring

Sorry here are a couple more pics... hope they are what you require x


----------



## Jinstring

And one more of the inside of the zip as requested... hope the pics are ok!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jinstring said:


> And one more of the inside of the zip as requested... hope the pics are ok!!



Good job with the photos
Yours is authentic


----------



## Jinstring

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job with the photos
> Yours is authentic


Fabulous news!!! Thank you so very much... I love it even more now if it were even possible!!!


----------



## queen.bianca

Hello I would like to bid for this givenchy: I love the givenchy nightingale is definitely my favorite bag!

Item Name: Black Patent Leather Givenchy Large Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 111157013169
Seller ID:bolby831
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Black-Patent-Leather-Givenchy-Large-Nightingale-Bag-/111157013169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e1796ab1

Thank you a lot for the help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

queen.bianca said:


> Hello I would like to bid for this givenchy: I love the givenchy nightingale is definitely my favorite bag!
> 
> Item Name: Black Patent Leather Givenchy Large Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 111157013169
> Seller ID:bolby831
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Black-Patent-Leather-Givenchy-Large-Nightingale-Bag-/111157013169?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e1796ab1
> 
> Thank you a lot for the help!



Please refer to my signature for examples of nightingale posts. They will have the requisite photos for authentication.


----------



## leynai

Hello, can someone please authenticate this Antigona for me please. Thank you

Item name: givenchy croc embossed Antigona large size new with tag
Seller: hiqueen
Item #: 130983764746
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130983764746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## lisahopkins

Name: Givenchy all black medium pandora messenger bag
seller: Siningchrystalcello
Item no: 231048525928
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231048525928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

leynai said:


> Hello, can someone please authenticate this Antigona for me please. Thank you
> 
> Item name: givenchy croc embossed Antigona large size new with tag
> Seller: hiqueen
> Item #: 130983764746
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130983764746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Have seller submit authentication shots.
Refer to my signature for example posts that have the requisite pix.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lisahopkins said:


> Name: Givenchy all black medium pandora messenger bag
> seller: Siningchrystalcello
> Item no: 231048525928
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231048525928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




This listing/bag has already been submitted. Pls research the thread first to avoid duplicates.


----------



## lisahopkins

hrhsunshine said:


> This listing/bag has already been submitted. Pls research the thread first to avoid duplicates.



Sorry


----------



## alla.miss

Hello dear Experts!

please help me authenticate this givenchy black pepe pandora:

seller: daisynycfashionista
id: 200960141588
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200960141588?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

would appreciate!


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

New to the givenchy forum here. I browse ebay ocassionally for shopping totes and I stumbled across this. For the price I'm pretty sure it maybe a replica but who knows.

Seller Id: viableoptionscellq
eBay item number: 331015592074
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1211188a


----------



## hrhsunshine

alla.miss said:


> Hello dear Experts!
> 
> please help me authenticate this givenchy black pepe pandora:
> 
> seller: daisynycfashionista
> id: 200960141588
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200960141588?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> would appreciate!



Photos are very hazy.
Seller needs to get better lighting and focus the shots.
Need to see the inside tag again. Both sides close and clear.
Also need shot of the outside zipper. Side of the zipper (part that zips)


----------



## hrhsunshine

Materialistic28 said:


> New to the givenchy forum here. I browse ebay ocassionally for shopping totes and I stumbled across this. For the price I'm pretty sure it maybe a replica but who knows.
> 
> Seller Id: viableoptionscellq
> eBay item number: 331015592074
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...074?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1211188a




The shots are way to small and far away.
Cannot see details.


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

hrhsunshine said:


> The shots are way to small and far away.
> Cannot see details.



Here is another listing 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231031708529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BeaufortBelleXo

Here is another listing the first request was not good.

Seller name: jenshop09
Item number: 231031708529

Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231031708529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Materialistic28 said:


> Here is another listing
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231031708529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Materialistic28 said:


> Here is another listing the first request was not good.
> 
> Seller name: jenshop09
> Item number: 231031708529
> 
> Ebay listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231031708529?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



As I said with the first response, photos are small and too far away.  These are just shots of the bag in general.  Nothing close enough to even see if the bag is authentic.


----------



## love00sh

Hi hrhsunshine! if you got a second, could you check this one please?


Seller: progectmls
Item #: 281165110346
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281165110346


Looks like the seller is pretty credible, but double checking. Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

love00sh said:


> Hi hrhsunshine! if you got a second, could you check this one please?
> 
> 
> Seller: progectmls
> Item #: 281165110346
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281165110346
> 
> 
> Looks like the seller is pretty credible, but double checking. Thank you!



Looks good!


----------



## love00sh

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!


Thank you so much for your knowledge and time!!!
I have a question & another request. I promise this will be it p 

seller: shopabirkin
Item #: N/A
pictures:























I really appreciate you doing this.  TIA!


----------



## irizayo

Good Evening, would you please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Thank you!

Item name: NWOT GIVENCHY Pandora Brown Lizard Embossed Leather Shoulder Handbag Bag
Seller: ebay
Item #:
Link: http://s807.photobucket.com/user/irizayo/library/Givenchy Pandora


----------



## hrhsunshine

love00sh said:


> Thank you so much for your knowledge and time!!!
> I have a question & another request. I promise this will be it p
> 
> seller: shopabirkin
> Item #: N/A
> pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really appreciate you doing this.  TIA!



Well, the angle is wrong on the zipper.  I needed to see the side not head on straight but no worries.  It is authentic


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name: Givenchy Medium flap bag
Seller Name: www.belleandclive.com
Listing number:n/a
link:

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/givenchy?sort=3&page=1


Dear Givenchy experts,
This is my newly purchased bag, would you please help me authenticate it?  Many thanks!


----------



## love00sh

hrhsunshine said:


> Well, the angle is wrong on the zipper.  I needed to see the side not head on straight but no worries.  It is authentic


Thanks bunch!


----------



## alla.miss

hrhsunshine said:


> Photos are very hazy.
> Seller needs to get better lighting and focus the shots.
> Need to see the inside tag again. Both sides close and clear.
> Also need shot of the outside zipper. Side of the zipper (part that zips)



Thank you hrhsunshine, I have requested the photos. Will repost as soon as receive.


----------



## kennykay

Hi there, could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item232f405f1f
It looks ok in the photos and I have asked the seller for more photos inside the bag.
The seller said Givenchy bags do not come with authenticity cards, is that correct?
Shall I ask her to show me the purchase receipt which she said she still has?
Lastly, is the bag an authentic antigona?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Medium flap bag
> Seller Name: http://www.belleandclive.com
> Listing number:n/a
> link:
> 
> http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/givenchy?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> Dear Givenchy experts,
> This is my newly purchased bag, would you please help me authenticate it?  Many thanks!




TBH, I have never seen this style before.  It has qualities of the Antigona so would be considered a relative newer style but I have yet to see a long strapped bag like this.

Take a clearer close up shot of the hw connecting the bag and strap.  I need to see the SIDES of the hardware, not the face front shot.
Also, clear close shots of the inside tag (both sides)
I want to see the hw on the strap (with that triangle sticking out). Show me the front, side, and back.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kennykay said:


> Hi there, could you please let me know your thoughts on this bag:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item232f405f1f
> It looks ok in the photos and I have asked the seller for more photos inside the bag.
> The seller said Givenchy bags do not come with authenticity cards, is that correct?
> Shall I ask her to show me the purchase receipt which she said she still has?
> Lastly, is the bag an authentic antigona?
> Thank you very much!!




Refer to the thread to see the correct format for submissions.
Refer to my signature for examples that have the right photos for authentication.
Seller must submit clear close up shots of all the parts needed for authentication.
Seller is wrong. Gbags do come with cards and a leather swatch. 
If you want to ask her for receipts, that is fine but those can be fabricated.


----------



## laurenychu

Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID:hrhsun 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Givenc...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f291179a3


----------



## ilves

Hi, would you please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona? Thank you!

Givanchy Antigona medium

Item number:151115983371
 
ID seller:superblue12

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CO...371?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f36ea0b


----------



## hrhsunshine

laurenychu said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID:hrhsun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Givenc...755?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f291179a3



Now this is a first for me.
Most definitely authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona? Thank you!
> 
> Givanchy Antigona medium
> 
> Item number:151115983371
> 
> ID seller:superblue12
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CO...371?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f36ea0b



Seller has none of the shots I need for authenticating.
Pls refer to my signature. There are Ant examples with requisite photos.


----------



## megamega

Hi,

Can somebody help me authenticate this Givenchy Birds of Paradise tote please. Would really appreciate it. Xoxo http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing/w...s/handbags/photos/a-634389082/p-279657619.htm


----------



## kennykay

Hi, could you help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona? Thank you very much!

Item name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Black Smooth Leather

Item number: n/a

Seller ID: the-fashion-spot

Link: 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item232f405f1f&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

megamega said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can somebody help me authenticate this Givenchy Birds of Paradise tote please. Would really appreciate it. Xoxo http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing/w...s/handbags/photos/a-634389082/p-279657619.htm



 I want to see that front triangle and the bases of the handles.
I also want to see both sides of the pouch tag


----------



## hrhsunshine

hrhsunshine said:


> Refer to the thread to see the correct format for submissions.
> Refer to my signature for examples that have the right photos for authentication.
> Seller must submit clear close up shots of all the parts needed for authentication.
> Seller is wrong. Gbags do come with cards and a leather swatch.
> If you want to ask her for receipts, that is fine but those can be fabricated.





kennykay said:


> Hi, could you help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Black Smooth Leather
> 
> Item number: n/a
> 
> Seller ID: the-fashion-spot
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item232f405f1f&_uhb=1



I still do not see the photos I need. Refer to my response to you the first time


----------



## megamega

Hi,

I'm very new here to this amazing group of fashionable people. The invaluable information that anyone can learn here is very helpful. Each discerning taste and eye for fashion is definitely amazing.

That being said, I live in New Zealand and has just been offered a Givenchy Birds of Paradise tote bag. I am quite apprehensive because in the photo, the tag in the bag says Made in China. Just want to know if this is true and if this bag is authentic. Any advise and help would be most appreciated. 

Here is the link:

http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing/w...s/handbags/photos/a-634389082/p-279657619.htm

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## hrhsunshine

hrhsunshine said:


> I want to see that front triangle and the bases of the handles.
> I also want to see both sides of the pouch tag





megamega said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very new here to this amazing group of fashionable people. The invaluable information that anyone can learn here is very helpful. Each discerning taste and eye for fashion is definitely amazing.
> 
> That being said, I live in New Zealand and has just been offered a Givenchy Birds of Paradise tote bag. I am quite apprehensive because in the photo, the tag in the bag says Made in China. Just want to know if this is true and if this bag is authentic. Any advise and help would be most appreciated.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing/w...s/handbags/photos/a-634389082/p-279657619.htm
> 
> Thank you so much everyone!



You already posted this bag for authentication and I gave you a response yesterday.


----------



## Luxeaholic

Hello ladies!

I'm new to the Givenchy world and just won an auction of the "Nightingale" on eBay. I just wanted to make sure it's authentic before purchasing:

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Satchel Medium Black Calf Leather

Item Number: 390658289026

Seller: jdsluv 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thanks in advance! 

P.S. I really want to get this bag paid for today, so I can get my hands on it sooner than  later. Can someone please help me authenticate it today? Thanks!!


----------



## brownian2000ms

hrhsunshine said:


> TBH, I have never seen this style before.  It has qualities of the Antigona so would be considered a relative newer style but I have yet to see a long strapped bag like this.
> 
> Take a clearer close up shot of the hw connecting the bag and strap.  I need to see the SIDES of the hardware, not the face front shot.
> Also, clear close shots of the inside tag (both sides)
> I want to see the hw on the strap (with that triangle sticking out). Show me the front, side, and back.



Thanks for your time!!  thanks a lot for helping me out.  Here are more photos.  It is extremely hard to shot the other side of the inside tag, it has EX0162 engraved on it.
Would you please click the following link to take a close look at the hardware and the inside tag?
http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/givenchy?sort=2&page=2


----------



## bmarie11

Hi,   could someone please take a look at this vintage garment bag?    The hardware is plain,  zippers are PK - the bag appears to be very well made and the tapestry is lovely.  If this was a handbag,  I wouldn't even bother wondering about authenticity with a Made In Taiwan tag,  but I was reading online that vintage Givenchy luggage was outsourced to different countries???   Anyhow,  thanks so much!


----------



## purple37

Item Name:NWT GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BLACK 100% GOAT LEATHER
Item Number: 321206228816
Seller ID:luvmybags562
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321206228816&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Can someone please authenticate this? TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxeaholic said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm new to the Givenchy world and just won an auction of the "Nightingale" on eBay. I just wanted to make sure it's authentic before purchasing:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Satchel Medium Black Calf Leather
> 
> Item Number: 390658289026
> 
> Seller: jdsluv
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-Satchel-Medium-Black-Calf-Leather-/390658289026?nma=true&si=ELAZJoljZrBV3tI8gJvRJ%252F6TuwU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> P.S. I really want to get this bag paid for today, so I can get my hands on it sooner than  later. Can someone please help me authenticate it today? Thanks!!



Couple of things seem off to me.
Seller needs to submit shot of the strap's connecting hw from both sides and top closure zipper (the part that zips and from the side)
Shot of the inside tag (both sides)
All photos need to be close and clear


----------



## hrhsunshine

bmarie11 said:


> Hi,   could someone please take a look at this vintage garment bag?    The hardware is plain,  zippers are PK - the bag appears to be very well made and the tapestry is lovely.  If this was a handbag,  I wouldn't even bother wondering about authenticity with a Made In Taiwan tag,  but I was reading online that vintage Givenchy luggage was outsourced to different countries???   Anyhow,  thanks so much!




I have never heard of a Made in Taiwan but that doesn't mean it is fake.
There are certain Made in China Gbags that are authentic, but never heard of MIT.
I am not familiar with luggage and most of the vintage stuff.
This bag may be too old for me to figure out.
Sorry.


----------



## hrhsunshine

purple37 said:


> Item Name:NWT GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BLACK 100% GOAT LEATHER
> Item Number: 321206228816
> Seller ID:luvmybags562
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=321206228816&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this? TIA!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

brownian2000ms said:


> Thanks for your time!!  thanks a lot for helping me out.  Here are more photos.  It is extremely hard to shot the other side of the inside tag, it has EX0162 engraved on it.
> Would you please click the following link to take a close look at the hardware and the inside tag?
> http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/givenchy?sort=2&page=2




Thanks for trying to take so many shots.
I have reviewed the shots and am leaning toward authentic.
Does the bag feel like a high quality well made bag?
Is the edge sealant well applied?
All stitching tight?
Interior of a good thick canvas?
If the bag overall feels and appears to be extremely well made, I would say it is authentic.


----------



## bmarie11

Hi,  thanks so much for taking the time to take a look.  There's a similar set of vintage luggage on ebay same tapestry pattern made in Korea.


----------



## brownian2000ms

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks for trying to take so many shots.
> I have reviewed the shots and am leaning toward authentic.
> Does the bag feel like a high quality well made bag?
> Is the edge sealant well applied?
> All stitching tight?
> Interior of a good thick canvas?
> If the bag overall feels and appears to be extremely well made, I would say it is authentic.



thanks for your efforts!  I am learning from you and feel like learned a lot! thanks again!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bmarie11 said:


> Hi,  thanks so much for taking the time to take a look.  There's a similar set of vintage luggage on ebay same tapestry pattern made in Korea.




Really? Well, I would give a thumbs down but if you love it and it is a great price...hey, who needs a brand name, right?


----------



## hrhsunshine

brownian2000ms said:


> thanks for your efforts!  I am learning from you and feel like learned a lot! thanks again!



I look for key features but for less familiar styles, some key features and excellent quality can be telling


----------



## jules83z

Hi to everyone! Could you please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? thanks a lot  


Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number:221282209785
Seller ID:rollingmarie
Link:
http://www.ebay.it/itm/221282209785ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## huongkhanmoon

Hi gals, i have subscribed to the forum long ago but never posted anything. This is my first post to go 

I am very interested in a Givenchy nightingale mini tote which I found in a pre-owned luxury handbag store nearby (i am especially in love with its color). The bag is just like new with half of brand-new-item price, and the shop owner was kind enough, after hearing that I want to get it authenticated, to let me snap pics on the spot. 

Could you please help with authenticating it as soon as possible? Coz it will really break my heart if I miss this bag! Thank you in advanced 

I shot by phone so hope the photos are qualified for checking.


----------



## huongkhanmoon




----------



## huongkhanmoon




----------



## huongkhanmoon




----------



## Alissa86

alindamay said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


Hi Everyone, 

I have just purchased a Givenchy Antigona from the website My Net Sale.  First of all I ordered what they said on their website as an "off white" and received a white bag.  I am sending the bag back for a refund as this is not what they advised the colour to be. 

Upon this happening to me I started to 'google' my net sale and have seen that they sell fakes. 

Can somebody please have a look at these pictures and tell me if you think it is fake or not?  I am not sure if the photos are any good? I am finding it hard to upload the photos.   Each link is to a different photo.  If you need more photos to help me please let me know. 

Can someone please help me?

http://cl.ly/image/1t1n330J3U2e

http://cl.ly/image/0F443D1H1r3J

http://cl.ly/image/1f1F2g091q0y

http://cl.ly/image/0P2G3P3v410N

http://cl.ly/image/1r0j1T3X0A2t

http://cl.ly/image/10092Y0k0T0l

http://cl.ly/image/163y1n2D3Y0E


Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

jules83z said:


> Hi to everyone! Could you please authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number:221282209785
> Seller ID:rollingmarie
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/221282209785ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




There is not listing at this link


----------



## hrhsunshine

huongkhanmoon said:


>



I reviewed all your photos. This is a fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

Alissa86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just purchased a Givenchy Antigona from the website My Net Sale.  First of all I ordered what they said on their website as an "off white" and received a white bag.  I am sending the bag back for a refund as this is not what they advised the colour to be.
> 
> Upon this happening to me I started to 'google' my net sale and have seen that they sell fakes.
> 
> Can somebody please have a look at these pictures and tell me if you think it is fake or not?  I am not sure if the photos are any good? I am finding it hard to upload the photos.   Each link is to a different photo.  If you need more photos to help me please let me know.
> 
> Can someone please help me?
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/1t1n330J3U2e
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/0F443D1H1r3J
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/1f1F2g091q0y
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/0P2G3P3v410N
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/1r0j1T3X0A2t
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/10092Y0k0T0l
> 
> http://cl.ly/image/163y1n2D3Y0E
> 
> 
> Thanks



Photos links don't work


----------



## Yikkie

Appreciate some help with this one - I know the listing is ending soon but am hoping that seller will relist it 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Antigona Small Satchel Sold Out Multi-Colored Handbag
Item Number: 221279119971
Seller ID: shantigiese
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22127911997...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_102wt_1397

Here are some additional photos:
http://s901.photobucket.com/user/Yikkie/library/Givenchy Ant

Thanks!!


----------



## huongkhanmoon

hrhsunshine said:


> I reviewed all your photos. This is a fake



Thank you hrhsunshine for taking time. I would like to add that the store owner told me this bag was rejected by Givenchy store due to some imperfections before going to the former owner's hands. So even counting that still makes it fake?

Thanks once again


----------



## jules83z

The correct link is this:

http://m.ebay.fr/itm/221282209785?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
Thanks a lot


----------



## hrhsunshine

huongkhanmoon said:


> Thank you hrhsunshine for taking time. I would like to add that the store owner told me this bag was rejected by Givenchy store due to some imperfections before going to the former owner's hands. So even counting that still makes it fake?
> 
> Thanks once again



Nice story but NO. Pass on this one.  It STINKS of fake...let's put it that way.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jules83z said:


> The correct link is this:
> 
> http://m.ebay.fr/itm/221282209785?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1
> Thanks a lot



I only see one tiny picture.

1. Pls submit in the correct format
2. Refer to my signature for examples with the requisite photos.
3. Have the seller take large, clear photos of the parts I need to see


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yikkie said:


> Appreciate some help with this one - I know the listing is ending soon but am hoping that seller will relist it
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Antigona Small Satchel Sold Out Multi-Colored Handbag
> Item Number: 221279119971
> Seller ID: shantigiese
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22127911997...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_102wt_1397
> 
> Here are some additional photos:
> http://s901.photobucket.com/user/Yikkie/library/Givenchy Ant
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi Yikkie,
Nice to see you here!
The photo link is a challenge. Not loading photos well, but most the photos are not the ones I need anyway. Check my signature for Ant posts that have the requisite photos.
The seller just needs to send you one shot of each thing, not multiples of the same thing.


----------



## Alissa86

hrhsunshine said:


> Photos links don't work




Im new to all this, do you know how I can upload photos so they work?


----------



## Janice_isabel

Hi all, could you help me verify if this bag is the real stuff? Thanks a bunch!

Givenchy Pandora Medium
-condition: used by previous owner-
I'm leaning towards to the fake side; but this is the first time i've my hands (only 19 that's why) on either a graded stuff or a real one and through some photos i've browsed in this thread; the only thing that seems legit to me is the logo at the top and the side of the zipper. The weird part is the back of the bag, where there is silver markings (silver dot) which seems to be 'marking' the place of the hooks if you get what i mean. Nevertheless, here are the photos:


----------



## Janice_isabel

Alissa86 said:


> Im new to all this, do you know how I can upload photos so they work?



click on the 'go advanced' instead of the 'post quick reply' and it'll bring you to a new page. you should see this paperclip just above the area of where you type your message. hope this helps.


----------



## Alissa86

Janice_isabel said:


> click on the 'go advanced' instead of the 'post quick reply' and it'll bring you to a new page. you should see this paperclip just above the area of where you type your message. hope this helps.



Thanks Janice!!!

Attempt number two!!!! Hopefully it works this time!!! 

Hi Everyone, 

I have just purchased a Givenchy Antigona from the website My Net Sale. First of all I ordered what they said on their website as an "off white" and received a white bag. I am sending the bag back for a refund as this is not what they advised the colour to be. 

Upon this happening to me I started to 'google' my net sale and have seen that they sell fakes. 

Can somebody please have a look at these pictures and tell me if you think it is fake or not? I am not sure if the photos are any good? I am finding it hard to upload the photos. Each link is to a different photo. If you need more photos to help me please let me know. 

Can someone please help me?

Thanks


----------



## huongkhanmoon

hrhsunshine said:


> Nice story but NO. Pass on this one.  It STINKS of fake...let's put it that way.



Thank you" lucky me though... I thought I had a good deal.


----------



## sm611

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy scarf?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&var=&hash=item19e23c1567


----------



## rollingmarie

Hello, 

What do you think about this one ?

Item Name:Givenchy Calfskin Women's Handbag Black
Item Number: 161105674575
Seller ID: koliadina 
Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Givenchy-Cal...75?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2582a5814f

Do you know this model ? Do you think it's authentic ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## hrhsunshine

Janice_isabel said:


> Hi all, could you help me verify if this bag is the real stuff? Thanks a bunch!
> 
> Givenchy Pandora Medium
> -condition: used by previous owner-
> I'm leaning towards to the fake side; but this is the first time i've my hands (only 19 that's why) on either a graded stuff or a real one and through some photos i've browsed in this thread; the only thing that seems legit to me is the logo at the top and the side of the zipper. The weird part is the back of the bag, where there is silver markings (silver dot) which seems to be 'marking' the place of the hooks if you get what i mean. Nevertheless, here are the photos:
> 
> View attachment 2332147
> 
> View attachment 2332150
> 
> View attachment 2332151
> 
> View attachment 2332148
> 
> View attachment 2332149
> 
> View attachment 2332152



I do not like the looks of this one. Some things look wrong. I say pass.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Alissa86 said:


> Thanks Janice!!!
> 
> Attempt number two!!!! Hopefully it works this time!!!
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just purchased a Givenchy Antigona from the website My Net Sale. First of all I ordered what they said on their website as an "off white" and received a white bag. I am sending the bag back for a refund as this is not what they advised the colour to be.
> 
> Upon this happening to me I started to 'google' my net sale and have seen that they sell fakes.
> 
> Can somebody please have a look at these pictures and tell me if you think it is fake or not? I am not sure if the photos are any good? I am finding it hard to upload the photos. Each link is to a different photo. If you need more photos to help me please let me know.
> 
> Can someone please help me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2332237
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332239
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332242
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332243
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332244
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332245



I need to see the sides of the connecting hardware (between strap and bag).
I also need to see the underside of the top closure zipper


----------



## hrhsunshine

sm611 said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy scarf?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&var=&hash=item19e23c1567
> 
> View attachment 2332494



Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

rollingmarie said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think about this one ?
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Calfskin Women's Handbag Black
> Item Number: 161105674575
> Seller ID: koliadina
> Link:http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Givenchy-Cal...75?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2582a5814f
> 
> Do you know this model ? Do you think it's authentic ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !



I am not familiar with this style.  However, if the seller provides you with CLOSE-UP shots of the hardware, any tags (front and back), inside of the bag, etc. that could help me.  The pictures are very small and most are just of the entire bag.


----------



## Alissa86

I impulsively bought two Anitgona bags in the one transaction from a website.  Upon completing the transaction I have heard that they sell fakes.  When I opened this bag it had marks all over it.  Can someone please tell me if this one is fake? I have managed to return my other one for a refund as they sent me the wrong colour.  

Is this fake?

Thanks


----------



## kennykay

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this antigona bag? I just received it from a ebay seller. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Givenchy Antigona in smooth/shiny black leather with gold hardware in medium size

Link: n/a

Photos:


----------



## hrhsunshine

Alissa86 said:


> I impulsively bought two Anitgona bags in the one transaction from a website.  Upon completing the transaction I have heard that they sell fakes.  When I opened this bag it had marks all over it.  Can someone please tell me if this one is fake? I have managed to return my other one for a refund as they sent me the wrong colour.
> 
> Is this fake?
> 
> Thanks



I need to see the sides of the strap hw and the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)


----------



## hrhsunshine

kennykay said:


> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this antigona bag? I just received it from a ebay seller. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Antigona in smooth/shiny black leather with gold hardware in medium size
> 
> Link: n/a
> 
> Photos:



I need to see the sides of the strap hw and the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)


----------



## kennykay

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the sides of the strap hw and the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)



Thank you so much for helping me multiple times! Really appreciate your patience! I am new to designer handbags so sorry if I have to be told a few times to get things right.

Photos for the strap and inside of the upper zipper (hope I get them right):


----------



## kennykay

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the sides of the strap hw and the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)



Sorry, maybe you need these photos:


----------



## hrhsunshine

kennykay said:


> Sorry, maybe you need these photos:



The last photo was better.
I still need to see the underside of the top zip (part that zips)


----------



## irizayo

irizayo said:


> Good Evening, would you please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: NWOT GIVENCHY Pandora Brown Lizard Embossed Leather Shoulder Handbag Bag
> Seller: ebay
> Item #:
> Link: http://s807.photobucket.com/user/irizayo/library/Givenchy Pandora


Would you please let me know what you think of the Pandora?


----------



## Yikkie

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi Yikkie,
> Nice to see you here!
> The photo link is a challenge. Not loading photos well, but most the photos are not the ones I need anyway. Check my signature for Ant posts that have the requisite photos.
> The seller just needs to send you one shot of each thing, not multiples of the same thing.


 
Thanks Sun for your help! In the end I decided to give this a miss and go for night blue in grained leather! Now let's hope it's as stunning as I expect it to be!!!


----------



## acn45

Can someone have a look at this please:

Item Name: givenchy nightingale xxl
Item Number: 121173612621
Seller ID: torrent27 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...21?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160#ht_103wt_1141

Pictures through the link..

Thank you


----------



## Inna B

hi, could you please authenticate this bag? thanks!!!

Item Name:Givenchy Rottweiler Dog Printed Black Color Woman's Cosmetic Clutch Bag Pouch
Item Number:281163217555
Seller ID:blueoccean2012
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...h-/281163217555?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yikkie said:


> Thanks Sun for your help! In the end I decided to give this a miss and go for night blue in grained leather! Now let's hope it's as stunning as I expect it to be!!!



Oh Yikkie, the night blue looks TDF! I am so excited for you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

irizayo said:


> Would you please let me know what you think of the Pandora?



Did I miss this one?  So sorry about that.
Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

acn45 said:


> Can someone have a look at this please:
> 
> Item Name: givenchy nightingale xxl
> Item Number: 121173612621
> Seller ID: torrent27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...21?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160#ht_103wt_1141
> 
> Pictures through the link..
> 
> Thank you



Listing photos are too small and cannot be enlarged.
The 2 attached photos don't help with authentication.
Pls refer to my signature for examples of nightingale posts with the requisite photos.
Have seller submit those shots in close-up clear photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Inna B said:


> hi, could you please authenticate this bag? thanks!!!
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Rottweiler Dog Printed Black Color Woman's Cosmetic Clutch Bag Pouch
> Item Number:281163217555
> Seller ID:blueoccean2012
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...h-/281163217555?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123




Listing ended but it is a fake


----------



## xBENNAx

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Thanks


----------



## Alissa86

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the sides of the strap hw and the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)



Thank you for all your help with this.  Hopefully I have attached the pictures you need this time.    This is the clearest I could get some of the photos. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Alissa86

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the sides of the strap hw and the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)



side strap.


----------



## jkaunpneac

hi guys,

I was wondering if someone could please verify the authenticity of this bag? And the style name (if it is authentic)?

Item Number:151111552196
 Seller ID: ginnijane72 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...gZFrEwfnPXB7UmQRdVig8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!


----------



## acn45

Item Name: givenchy nightingale xxl
Item Number: 121173612621
Seller ID: torrent27 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authen...#ht_103wt_1141



hrhsunshine said:


> Listing photos are too small and cannot be enlarged.
> The 2 attached photos don't help with authentication.
> Pls refer to my signature for examples of nightingale posts with the requisite photos.
> Have seller submit those shots in close-up clear photos.


 

Thank you for the quick reply, it's higly appreciated. The seller send me the following link with several photos:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1103...s/5640390502111971857?authkey=CI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE


----------



## kennykay

hrhsunshine said:


> The last photo was better.
> I still need to see the underside of the top zip (part that zips)



Hope these ones will help:


----------



## hrhsunshine

xBENNAx said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic or not? Thanks



You need to submit more than just a single photo of the entire bag.
Show any tags (both sides), hardware, inside, ends of handles, logos etc.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Alissa86 said:


> Thank you for all your help with this.  Hopefully I have attached the pictures you need this time.    This is the clearest I could get some of the photos.
> 
> Thanks again!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

jkaunpneac said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please verify the authenticity of this bag? And the style name (if it is authentic)?
> 
> Item Number:151111552196
> Seller ID: ginnijane72
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Genuine-...gZFrEwfnPXB7UmQRdVig8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!



Don't know this style at all.
Tell the seller that there should be another inside tag. Take clear close-up shots of both sides of that tag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

acn45 said:


> Item Name: givenchy nightingale xxl
> Item Number: 121173612621
> Seller ID: torrent27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authen...#ht_103wt_1141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply, it's higly appreciated. The seller send me the following link with several photos:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1103...s/5640390502111971857?authkey=CI7Gz6-q9c_vmwE



Link won't let me access photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

kennykay said:


> Hope these ones will help:



Excellent photos. Authentic


----------



## Peachy5678

Hi Hrhsunshine!

Can u help me authenticate? Just got this one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you so much. I thought everything looked good but wasn't sure on the date code with the letters vs numbers upside down? But I'm def not an expert.


----------



## jkaunpneac

Here are the additional pics of the inside tag:




hrhsunshine said:


> Don't know this style at all.
> Tell the seller that there should be another inside tag. Take clear close-up shots of both sides of that tag.


----------



## jkaunpneac

And the other side


----------



## kennykay

hrhsunshine said:


> Excellent photos. Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## irizayo

hrhsunshine said:


> Did I miss this one?  So sorry about that.
> Authentic


Thank you so much!  I do appreciate your expertise!


----------



## Peachy5678

Peachy5678 said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine!
> 
> Can u help me authenticate? Just got this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336381
> View attachment 2336382
> View attachment 2336386
> View attachment 2336387
> View attachment 2336388
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I thought everything looked good but wasn't sure on the date code with the letters vs numbers upside down? But I'm def not an expert.



For some reason, I wasn't able to edit my post. Realized after I posted it that it was worded funny and sounded like I was confirming authentication. I still need the expert eyes on this one. The date code is throwing me off. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine!
> 
> Can u help me authenticate? Just got this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2336381
> View attachment 2336382
> View attachment 2336386
> View attachment 2336387
> View attachment 2336388
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I thought everything looked good but wasn't sure on the date code with the letters vs numbers upside down? But I'm def not an expert.



The tag concerns me. Where did you get this?
Have you touched other goatskin pandas before?  If so, how does the "feel" of this bag compare?
Although the tag is off for the reason you stated, it could just be a QC issue rather than authentication issue.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jkaunpneac said:


> And the other side




Based on my conversations with Givenchy, this bag doesn't meet ALL the criteria (as I understand them) for an authentic made in china Givenchy bag.

Although I will not state that this is not authentic b/c I am not 100% positive, I would say pass on this one.

Sorry but that is the best I can do.


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> The tag concerns me. Where did you get this?
> Have you touched other goatskin pandas before?  If so, how does the "feel" of this bag compare?
> Although the tag is off for the reason you stated, it could just be a QC issue rather than authentication issue.



I got it from fashionphile. They've been good about auth in the past but something could have slipped by.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> I got it from fashionphile. They've been good about auth in the past but something could have slipped by.




Aside from the back side of the tag, everything else looks good.
I think it is more of a QC issue with this one.
Do you feel the bag FEELS like it should? High quality leather, good stitching etc?
Yes, FP is good about authentication but I have had to send them a few notes on some missed bags.  They are very responsive.  They actually fired the authenticator after my last note to them months ago!


----------



## Peachy5678

hrhsunshine said:


> Aside from the back side of the tag, everything else looks good.
> I think it is more of a QC issue with this one.
> Do you feel the bag FEELS like it should? High quality leather, good stitching etc?
> Yes, FP is good about authentication but I have had to send them a few notes on some missed bags.  They are very responsive.  They actually fired the authenticator after my last note to them months ago!



I agree. I think it is ok and just a QC issue. The leather and stitching looks spot on. I compared it to my other panda. 

Re: Fashionphile: I've had great customer relations experiences with them but authentication is a tricky game as you well know. I'm glad to hear they were responsive. 

I think I'm actually going to send this bag back anyway. I tend to sell when I get tired of things and I think this CQ issue will be a liability when/if I do sell this one. Just don't want to get stuck.

Thank you so much for your excellent help! Really! You are the best!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Peachy5678 said:


> I agree. I think it is ok and just a QC issue. The leather and stitching looks spot on. I compared it to my other panda.
> 
> Re: Fashionphile: I've had great customer relations experiences with them but authentication is a tricky game as you well know. I'm glad to hear they were responsive.
> 
> I think I'm actually going to send this bag back anyway. I tend to sell when I get tired of things and I think this CQ issue will be a liability when/if I do sell this one. Just don't want to get stuck.
> 
> Thank you so much for your excellent help! Really! You are the best!



Ur welcome


----------



## jkaunpneac

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on my conversations with Givenchy, this bag doesn't meet ALL the criteria (as I understand them) for an authentic made in china Givenchy bag.
> 
> Although I will not state that this is not authentic b/c I am not 100% positive, I would say pass on this one.
> 
> Sorry but that is the best I can do.



Thanks so much for your help anyway! Really appreciate it


----------



## love00sh

hrhsunshine said:


> Well, the angle is wrong on the zipper.  I needed to see the side not head on straight but no worries.  It is authentic


Hi! It's me again. I bought the bag, and here it is, in my arms right now!
So after I got the bag, I was inspecting it to make sure nothing was wrong. 
Everything seems pretty solid, except for..... the logo. 
I'm feeling pretty devastated right now, maybe you can calm me down :'(







So.. Here the "H" and "Y" from GIVENCHY looks pretty off the alignment.. it's not straight. Is it possible for an authentic bag to have this flow in the logo alignment? or Am I not looking at it from the right angle or something... Any advice is much appreciated! 

Thank you


----------



## Hiyori

Hi ladies, could y'all please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona? 

Thank you so much for your kind efforts. Heartfelt appreciation. (:

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Large

Seller: Private


----------



## pinkappleband

hi my ladies help me this one

name:Givenchy Nightingale Bag Brown
ID:jemvjem
ID number: 121173649879
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...879?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item1c368329d7&_uhb=1


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Please take a look at this bag for me. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Nightingale Medium
Seller ID: ala1087
Item #: 221285182299
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221285182299&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## acn45

Item Name: givenchy nightingale xxl
Item Number: 121173612621
Seller ID: torrent27 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...21?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160#ht_103wt_1304




hrhsunshine said:


> Link won't let me access photos


 
Sorry about that, didn't know seller made them private. I've attached the photos, hope they're better this time.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Alissa86

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## dada_

Could you please help me with this bag?

Thanks a lot 

Item Name: givenchy ANTIGONA MEDIUM GRAINED LEATHER IN AUBERGINE
Item Number: 190906032769
Seller ID: furbyarancio
Link : http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Ant...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c72e2e281&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

love00sh said:


> Hi! It's me again. I bought the bag, and here it is, in my arms right now!
> So after I got the bag, I was inspecting it to make sure nothing was wrong.
> Everything seems pretty solid, except for..... the logo.
> I'm feeling pretty devastated right now, maybe you can calm me down :'(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. Here the "H" and "Y" from GIVENCHY looks pretty off the alignment.. it's not straight. Is it possible for an authentic bag to have this flow in the logo alignment? or Am I not looking at it from the right angle or something... Any advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you



Yes, an authentic bag can have QC issues like letters not being aligned.  I always ask about that prior to purchase.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Hiyori said:


> Hi ladies, could y'all please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind efforts. Heartfelt appreciation. (:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Large
> 
> Seller: Private
> 
> View attachment 2337613
> View attachment 2337614
> View attachment 2337615
> View attachment 2337616
> 
> View attachment 2337619




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinkappleband said:


> hi my ladies help me this one
> 
> name:Givenchy Nightingale Bag Brown
> ID:jemvjem
> ID number: 121173649879
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...879?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item1c368329d7&_uhb=1



Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Please take a look at this bag for me. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Nightingale Medium
> Seller ID: ala1087
> Item #: 221285182299
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221285182299&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123




Listing ended. Listing's photos are useless for authentication.
My signature has examples with requisite shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

acn45 said:


> Item Name: givenchy nightingale xxl
> Item Number: 121173612621
> Seller ID: torrent27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-authe...21?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160#ht_103wt_1304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that, didn't know seller made them private. I've attached the photos, hope they're better this time.
> 
> Please let me know what you think.



Refer to my signature for the shots I need.
Shots are too far away and blurred as well.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> Could you please help me with this bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> Item Name: givenchy ANTIGONA MEDIUM GRAINED LEATHER IN AUBERGINE
> Item Number: 190906032769
> Seller ID: furbyarancio
> Link : http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Ant...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c72e2e281&_uhb=1



Authentic


----------



## Hiyori

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much HR!


----------



## dada_

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much!


----------



## clouiseh

Hi ladies.  Its my first post ever in purseforum.

anyways, I was wondering if any of you could ID and authenticate this bag?  I just saw it in a local reseller's facebook page (im from asia).  I've tried googling for the scarf prints of this bag but i couldn't find a match online for this one in particular.

when i google for the antigona tote, its always the rottweiller coming up in my searches.  and just one scarf print.  so i was wondering if this tote in the photo really exists. 


Item name:  Antigona tote (am i correct?)


----------



## dodgygirl

Hi clouiseh, http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=464296

If you try looking up Givenchy Paisley Tote (or something with Givenchy + paisley) you will see some items with a smiliar pattern but i haven't seen that particular one in your photo before.

I'm not at all skilled at authenticating so i will leave that for the others~ but to me it does not look right :/

Hope that helps!


----------



## hrhsunshine

clouiseh said:


> Hi ladies.  Its my first post ever in purseforum.
> 
> anyways, I was wondering if any of you could ID and authenticate this bag?  I just saw it in a local reseller's facebook page (im from asia).  I've tried googling for the scarf prints of this bag but i couldn't find a match online for this one in particular.
> 
> when i google for the antigona tote, its always the rottweiller coming up in my searches.  and just one scarf print.  so i was wondering if this tote in the photo really exists.
> 
> 
> Item name:  Antigona tote (am i correct?)



I have never seen that print on this tote, however, I am leaning towards fake.
Certain things already don't look right on the bag.
You will need to submit more photos of an authentication.
They must be close up and clear straight shots.
I need to see all tags (front and back), inside of the tote, all logos, base of the handles, etc.


----------



## peachieD

pls help me authenticate this item


large pandora in beige
link


----------



## Georgiana1

Item: Givenchy Black Leather Shopper Bag
Item number: 13521262 
Seller ID: Overstock.com
Link: 
http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Black-Leather-Shopper-Bag/5800795/product.html

I purchased this bag a couple of years ago (before joining this forum) from Overstock.com for a fraction of the cost listed in the link above. I've always assumed it wasn't authentic - primarily because of the low price, but also because it was made in China. Ive read many of the threads on this forum, but Ive not seen this bag posted here or anywhere else other than Overstock.com. The pictures on that site arent very good, so Ive added a few others using the link below:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiana_roberts/sets/72157635694697805/

I appreciate any information you can provide.


----------



## hrhsunshine

peachieD said:


> pls help me authenticate this item
> 
> 
> large pandora in beige
> link



Pls submit using the correct format
This link doesn't lead to a bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

Georgiana1 said:


> Item: Givenchy Black Leather Shopper Bag
> Item number: 13521262
> Seller ID: Overstock.com
> Link:
> http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Givenchy-Black-Leather-Shopper-Bag/5800795/product.html
> 
> I purchased this bag a couple of years ago (before joining this forum) from Overstock.com for a fraction of the cost listed in the link above. I've always assumed it wasn't authentic - primarily because of the low price, but also because it was made in China. Ive read many of the threads on this forum, but Ive not seen this bag posted here or anywhere else other than Overstock.com. The pictures on that site arent very good, so Ive added a few others using the link below:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiana_roberts/sets/72157635694697805/
> 
> I appreciate any information you can provide.



I have never seen this style before.
Is this originally a women's or men's bag?
There are MIC bags that are genuine, of course not all of them are.
Are there any other hw shots you can provide. Close up ones.
Side shot of the zipper?
How does the bag FEEL to you quality wise?


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hi lovely authenticators. please please authenticate this for me.
item name: vertical 2 way shopping tote
item no. 161110458912
seller: gayleganda
link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Ivo...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item2582ee8220
thank you in advance!


----------



## iwasborn2shop

would you also know whats the exact model name of this? thanks


----------



## Georgiana1

hrhsunshine said:


> I have never seen this style before.
> Is this originally a women's or men's bag?
> There are MIC bags that are genuine, of course not all of them are.
> Are there any other hw shots you can provide. Close up ones.
> Side shot of the zipper?
> How does the bag FEEL to you quality wise?



The hardware on the zipper pull feels cheap to me, but the leather is unlike anything Ive ever seen.  I own Celine, Prada VD, Bal, Fendi, Lanvin, YSL, Anya Hindmarch, Ferragamo  and nothing compares to this leather.  Its very thick, soft, and squishy.   The Prada Vit. Daino comes the closest, but its still a distant second.  The Prada leather is lighter and more dry.  This leather is not dry at all  and its a bit heavy.

Ive really abused this bag  because I paid so little for it, but Ive never cleaned or conditioned it  and it still looks great.  Ive added another photo set.  There were no tags anywhere on the bag when it arrived.  It did come with a flannel dust bag and a booklet.  Ive added photos of these.  Theres a number on the back of the booklet, but whenever I search the number, the only thing that comes up is Overstock and a bunch of Chinese websites (another red flag).  I still cant understand why they would produce a knockoff of a bag that no one knows or wants.  What a shame theyre able to get their hands on leather that feels like this

http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiana_roberts/sets/72157635734909685/


----------



## jennytiu

Hi! I'm a Givenchy newbie. Still planning ny first purchase. Can you authentucate this:

Item name: Givenchy Pandora in Plum
Seller ID: fruitybeauty
Link: http://sulit.com.ph/19324524

TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

iwasborn2shop said:


> would you also know whats the exact model name of this? thanks




I have never seen this style.
However, based on what I see I am inclined to say this is authentic...about 90% sure.
That is the best I can do.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Georgiana1 said:


> The hardware on the zipper pull feels cheap to me, but the leather is unlike anything Ive ever seen.  I own Celine, Prada VD, Bal, Fendi, Lanvin, YSL, Anya Hindmarch, Ferragamo  and nothing compares to this leather.  Its very thick, soft, and squishy.   The Prada Vit. Daino comes the closest, but its still a distant second.  The Prada leather is lighter and more dry.  This leather is not dry at all  and its a bit heavy.
> 
> Ive really abused this bag  because I paid so little for it, but Ive never cleaned or conditioned it  and it still looks great.  Ive added another photo set.  There were no tags anywhere on the bag when it arrived.  It did come with a flannel dust bag and a booklet.  Ive added photos of these.  Theres a number on the back of the booklet, but whenever I search the number, the only thing that comes up is Overstock and a bunch of Chinese websites (another red flag).  I still cant understand why they would produce a knockoff of a bag that no one knows or wants.  What a shame theyre able to get their hands on leather that feels like this
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgiana_roberts/sets/72157635734909685/



Good job with your observations and your photos.
I am inclined to say this is authentic.
I would say I am about 90% convinced this is authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jennytiu said:


> Hi! I'm a Givenchy newbie. Still planning ny first purchase. Can you authentucate this:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora in Plum
> Seller ID: fruitybeauty
> Link: http://sulit.com.ph/19324524
> 
> TIA!



I seriously do not recall a plum colored pandora.
Pls refer to my signature for examples of pandora authentications that have the requisite photos.  Have seller submit them...must be clear, straight, close-up shots.


----------



## LuxeLoverAU

What are some basic things i should look for when trying to authenticate an antigona bag?? & will any givenchy stores provide authenticity certificates? Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lucieco said:


> What are some basic things i should look for when trying to authenticate an antigona bag?? & will any givenchy stores provide authenticity certificates? Thanks!



Look at the example posts I note in my signature.
Don't know if givenchy stores give any kind of authenticity certificate.
They have the card, swatch, and the bag will have all the features of an authentic bag.


----------



## peachieD

Item Name:Givenchy Pandora Small Croc Embossed
Item Number: 151127331055
Seller ID: albetta08
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151127331055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## peachieD

Item Name: Givenchy Large Pandora in Beige

See pics on my next post


----------



## peachieD

Item: Givenchy Large Pandora in Beige
Seller: Yesstyle.com


----------



## peachieD

jennytiu said:


> Hi! I'm a Givenchy newbie. Still planning ny first purchase. Can you authentucate this:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora in Plum
> Seller ID: fruitybeauty
> Link: http://sulit.com.ph/19324524
> 
> TIA!


 

I don't think Givenchy has some bags that do not pass any quality control or whatever and made up of excess leather. Clearly pass on this one, its not authentic she just giving some lame excuse on her price.


----------



## peachieD

Item: Givenchy Medium Pandora in Beige
Seller: Private Seller

​


----------



## hrhsunshine

peachieD said:


> Item Name:Givenchy Pandora Small Croc Embossed
> Item Number: 151127331055
> Seller ID: albetta08
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/151127331055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Authentic. Note that listing states "small" but this is definitely the MINI Pandora


----------



## hrhsunshine

peachieD said:


> Item: Givenchy Large Pandora in Beige
> Seller: Yesstyle.com
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342450
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342451
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342452
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342453
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342456
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342457
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342458
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342459
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342462
> 
> 
> View attachment 2342463



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

peachieD said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Pandora in Beige
> Seller: Private Seller
> 
> ​



Looks okay so far.
To be 100% sure, seller needs to show the requisite shots. There are a bunch of corner shots which are useless for authentication


----------



## peachieD

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


 
great thanks for the help!


----------



## jkaunpneac

Just wondering if you could please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much! 

Item Name: Givenchy Nigtingale Bag Black Leather
Item Number: 290982479614
Seller ID: ebonie336699
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item43bfe846fe


----------



## hrhsunshine

jkaunpneac said:


> Just wondering if you could please authenticate this bag? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nigtingale Bag Black Leather
> Item Number: 290982479614
> Seller ID: ebonie336699
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item43bfe846fe



NOT Authentic


----------



## jkaunpneac

hrhsunshine said:


> NOT Authentic



Ahh I am hopeless at this! Will keep trying then.. Thanks so much!


----------



## jamcl31

Item name: -
Item number: 321213119320
Seller: kingays
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Bag...e=WDVW&rd=1&ih=011&category=4251&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Allisonlux

Hi wonderful people. Could you please tell me if this pandora is real?

Item name: givenchy mini studded pandora
Item number: 261291969295
Seller: prada_pin
Link: http://******/15nVvFh

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Princessmia

hrhsunshine said:


> NOT Authentic


Hey. Coincidence I was also looking at this bag on eBay  would you mind saying how you can tell its fake from the outside? I've started to figure it out by the inside of the nightingale bags. Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

jamcl31 said:


> Item name: -
> Item number: 321213119320
> Seller: kingays
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Bag...e=WDVW&rd=1&ih=011&category=4251&cmd=ViewItem



Never seen this style before and photos on listing are not sufficient for an authentication.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allisonlux said:


> Hi wonderful people. Could you please tell me if this pandora is real?
> 
> Item name: givenchy mini studded pandora
> Item number: 261291969295
> Seller: prada_pin
> Link: http://******/15nVvFh
> 
> Greatly appreciated!



Rare and authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Princessmia said:


> Hey. Coincidence I was also looking at this bag on eBay  would you mind saying how you can tell its fake from the outside? I've started to figure it out by the inside of the nightingale bags. Thanks




Sorry cannot divulge or else the fakers will know how to fake better.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Item Name: GIVENCHY Black Rottweiler Dog Print Women's Clutch Bag Pouch
Item Number:161111004472
Seller ID: KB7303
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161111004472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you in advance for the authentication of this item. Please let me know if I need to request more photos.


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

need your help. please authenticate this bag for me. tia! 

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 261292813209
Seller ID: ishnsonny
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi..._211&hash=item3cd643eb99&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## hrhsunshine

matthewlikesLV said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY Black Rottweiler Dog Print Women's Clutch Bag Pouch
> Item Number:161111004472
> Seller ID: KB7303
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161111004472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance for the authentication of this item. Please let me know if I need to request more photos.




A couple things look off to me


----------



## hrhsunshine

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> need your help. please authenticate this bag for me. tia!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 261292813209
> Seller ID: ishnsonny
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi..._211&hash=item3cd643eb99&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1156




Photos are way too small. Seller needs to submit larger ones


----------



## pursemate

Good Afternoon,

Would you please review the following?

Item name:  Givenchy Antigona Medium Triangle Panel Satchel Bag
Item number:  151117517623
Seller id:  10joyce
Link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Antigona-Medium-Triangle-Panel-Satchel-Bag-Multi-Color-NWT-Handbag/151117517623?_trksid=p2050601.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17614%26meid%3D1542945161856587287%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D8172%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D130993095463%26%26clkid%3D1542947215736542136&_qi=RTM1562569

Thank you


----------



## M.Hulot

Not sure if you guys authenticate ready to wear, but was curious on these 2 shirts.

Item Name:  Mens Givenchy New With Tags Skull Baseball Shirt Sz. L
Item Number: 111175522265
Seller ID: indiabell2576
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Givenc...522265?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19e293d7d9

and


Item Name: Mens 100% Authentic Fitted Givenchy T-Shirt Size: L Brand New With Tags
Item Number: 111175503246
Seller ID: puerto_riko
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-100-Au...503246?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19e2938d8e


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name: givenchy medium pandora goat skin w silver hw
Item Number:181225889941
Seller ID:heart*couture
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181225889941

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
then attach any photos


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: givenchy medium pandora goat skin w silver hw
> Item Number:181225889941
> Seller ID:heart*couture
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181225889941
> 
> additional pics attached, one tag pic is blurry, i have asked for clearer pic so she reposted.


----------



## b.Jane

Item Givenchy Antigona tri color
Item no 171133714261
Seller hotchicknyc
Link http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=171133714261

TIA!


----------



## chancy

Hi, I'm not very familiar with Givenchy... Is this authentic? Tia! 

Name: Authentic Givenchy "Nightingale" Purple Braided Handle Handbag *RARE*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141073830072?redirect=mobile 
Item number : 141073830072
Seller: mediabroadcastservices


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursemate said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Would you please review the following?
> 
> Item name:  Givenchy Antigona Medium Triangle Panel Satchel Bag
> Item number:  151117517623
> Seller id:  10joyce
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Antigona-Medium-Triangle-Panel-Satchel-Bag-Multi-Color-NWT-Handbag/151117517623?_trksid=p2050601.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17614%26meid%3D1542945161856587287%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D8172%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D130993095463%26%26clkid%3D1542947215736542136&_qi=RTM1562569
> 
> Thank you



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

M.Hulot said:


> Not sure if you guys authenticate ready to wear, but was curious on these 2 shirts.
> 
> Item Name:  Mens Givenchy New With Tags Skull Baseball Shirt Sz. L
> Item Number: 111175522265
> Seller ID: indiabell2576
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Givenc...522265?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19e293d7d9
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Item Name: Mens 100% Authentic Fitted Givenchy T-Shirt Size: L Brand New With Tags
> Item Number: 111175503246
> Seller ID: puerto_riko
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-100-Au...503246?pt=US_Mens_Tshirts&hash=item19e2938d8e



Unfortunately, I am not familiar with Givenchy clothing and cannot authenticate these.  Sorry.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> cookielvs!bags5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name: givenchy medium pandora goat skin w silver hw
> Item Number:181225889941
> Seller ID:heart*couture
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181225889941
> 
> additional pics attached, one tag pic is blurry, i have asked for clearer pic so she reposted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic
Click to expand...


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Item Givenchy Antigona tri color
> Item no 171133714261
> Seller hotchicknyc
> Link http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=WATCHING&itemId=171133714261
> 
> TIA!




Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

chancy said:


> Hi, I'm not very familiar with Givenchy... Is this authentic? Tia!
> 
> Name: Authentic Givenchy "Nightingale" Purple Braided Handle Handbag *RARE*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141073830072?redirect=mobile
> Item number : 141073830072
> Seller: mediabroadcastservices



Authentic


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

hrhsunshine said:


> cookielvs!bags5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## pursemate

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


 Thank you!!!


----------



## chancy

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## Vickaikai

Looking for a bright new bag...!  Thank you so much ladies!!!  

Item: Givenchy Antigona Electric blue medium Calf Tote Bag
Listing number: 331032686881
Seller: m.n2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1315f121

Item: MPRS NEW GIVENCHY 13L 5100 012 ANTIGONA ZIP M MEDIUM RED GOAT TOTE BAG SHW
Listing number: 360732137388
Seller: lvauthentic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPRS-NEW-GI...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53fd4f97ac


----------



## hrhsunshine

Vickaikai said:


> Looking for a bright new bag...!  Thank you so much ladies!!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Electric blue medium Calf Tote Bag
> Listing number: 331032686881
> Seller: m.n2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1315f121
> 
> Item: MPRS NEW GIVENCHY 13L 5100 012 ANTIGONA ZIP M MEDIUM RED GOAT TOTE BAG SHW
> Listing number: 360732137388
> Seller: lvauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPRS-NEW-GI...388?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53fd4f97ac



Neither listing has shots needed for authentication.
Refer to my signature for examples that have the requisite shots.
Sellers must provide close-up clear photos.


----------



## Vickaikai

hrhsunshine said:


> Neither listing has shots needed for authentication.
> Refer to my signature for examples that have the requisite shots.
> Sellers must provide close-up clear photos.


Thanks!  Where do I find the link to your signature...?


----------



## LV1382

Ladies I need some help to authenticate this bag for me...this will be my first givenchy ever..thanks in advance...

Item name: givenchy Antigona small grainy leather black
Item#: 190909914078
Seller: furbyarancio
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190909914078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I saw a smooth leather Antigona which one you ladies prefer or recommend..thanks again...


----------



## Vickaikai

hrhsunshine said:


> Neither listing has shots needed for authentication.
> Refer to my signature for examples that have the requisite shots.
> Sellers must provide close-up clear photos.


The seller just added a few more photos - thanks!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Electric blue medium Calf Tote Bag
Listing number: 331032686881
Seller: m.n2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1315f121


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

This isn't about a bag but I desperately needed some help with a Givenchy shirt. 

I need someone to provide me with an authentication on this Givenchy shirt for a paypal dispute! It's pretty urgent  so I would appreciate all forms of help please!!!






















The image below I have compared the fake shirt here with an authentic one (the fake is on the left and the authentic is on the right)





Same with the image below: the top is the fake and the bottom is the real.





All help is much appreciated ladies! It would be great if you could personally message me so I could get you to email it through to me.

TIA 

xx


----------



## hrhsunshine

Vickaikai said:


> Thanks!  Where do I find the link to your signature...?




there is no link.
My signature is at the bottom of my dialogue box when I post a response.
You need to look at the post number for the style you want and go to that post in this thread.


----------



## hrhsunshine

LV1382 said:


> Ladies I need some help to authenticate this bag for me...this will be my first givenchy ever..thanks in advance...
> 
> Item name: givenchy Antigona small grainy leather black
> Item#: 190909914078
> Seller: furbyarancio
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190909914078?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I saw a smooth leather Antigona which one you ladies prefer or recommend..thanks again...




Listing ended. Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Vickaikai said:


> The seller just added a few more photos - thanks!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Electric blue medium Calf Tote Bag
> Listing number: 331032686881
> Seller: m.n2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1315f121



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This isn't about a bag but I desperately needed some help with a Givenchy shirt.
> 
> I need someone to provide me with an authentication on this Givenchy shirt for a paypal dispute! It's pretty urgent  so I would appreciate all forms of help please!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image below I have compared the fake shirt here with an authentic one (the fake is on the left and the authentic is on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with the image below: the top is the fake and the bottom is the real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All help is much appreciated ladies! It would be great if you could personally message me so I could get you to email it through to me.
> 
> TIA
> 
> xx



I am very sorry but I am unfamiliar with Givenchy clothing.  If you have an authentic tshirt, you should consult with the source of your authentic item for verification that the fake is indeed a fake.


----------



## izzygirl

Hi . Do all nightingales have 2 zipper pulls? Am considering buying a studded nightingale but there's only 1 zipper pull. Any news if givenchy has some models for some countries with different bag specs? I know Burberry does this too. Thanks!


----------



## LV1382

izzygirl said:


> Hi . Do all nightingales have 2 zipper pulls? Am considering buying a studded nightingale but there's only 1 zipper pull. Any news if givenchy has some models for some countries with different bag specs? I know Burberry does this too. Thanks!


Thanks hrhsunshine...the hunt for an Antigona continues...


----------



## minh

Hi Girls. Would you be so kind and help me authenticate this mini pandora:

Item name: Mini Pandora
Item number: 151127331055
Seller: albetta08
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...1127331055?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item232fe410ef

Thank you a lot!

Sorry I just found it was authenticated before! Forgive me my poor research!


----------



## hrhsunshine

izzygirl said:


> Hi . Do all nightingales have 2 zipper pulls? Am considering buying a studded nightingale but there's only 1 zipper pull. Any news if givenchy has some models for some countries with different bag specs? I know Burberry does this too. Thanks!




This is an authentication thread.
Post this inquiry in an original thread or relevant existing thread.


----------



## Jellytip

Hi, a couple of things throw me off about this bag but I REALLY want it to be real  an expert's opinion would be greatly appreciated, thanks!

Item Name: GIVENCHY GEORGE SHOPPER TOTE BAG WITH TASSEL
Item Number: 181226254202
Seller ID: kev3nyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-GE...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a31ed2f7a


----------



## AliGL

Hi, I'm new here and I'm not too sure about he rules so I hope this isn't a problem!

Just wanna know if this Givenchy Antigona is real. I know this retails for about $1000++ but someone is selling it to me for $400 and it's supposed to be real. I only have one photo though. Think it is?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jellytip said:


> Hi, a couple of things throw me off about this bag but I REALLY want it to be real  an expert's opinion would be greatly appreciated, thanks!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY GEORGE SHOPPER TOTE BAG WITH TASSEL
> Item Number: 181226254202
> Seller ID: kev3nyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-GE...202?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a31ed2f7a




Not authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lizzielecaroz said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I'm not too sure about he rules so I hope this isn't a problem!
> 
> Just wanna know if this Givenchy Antigona is real. I know this retails for about $1000++ but someone is selling it to me for $400 and it's supposed to be real. I only have one photo though. Think it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2352036



No, Givenchy Ants retail for over $2K, not just $1K.
My first impression is this is fake.
If you want to proceed with authentication, refer to my signature for examples posts that have the correction submission format and the requisite photos.


----------



## nygal0508

Hello all purse adviser, I need your humble opinion on the following givenchy bag.

Many thanks in advance,

NYG

Item Name: Authentic Pre-Owned Givenchy Nightingale Micro (Sky Blue) 
Item Number: 321217916209
Seller ID: rodelio2005                      (40                     ) 
                 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aca146d31


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. I won this bag and received it today but it looks off to me and I'm a little worried. Since the seller's reputation was so good and seemed trustworthy I didn't post a request before bidding... Please take a look and let me know. Thanks for doing this for me.

Item Name: Nightingale
Item Number: 221285182299
Seller ID: ala1087
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Here are additional photos.


----------



## madisonrenea

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
Item Number: 2330377691
Seller ID: 2011marti19
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330377691


----------



## hrhsunshine

nygal0508 said:


> Hello all purse adviser, I need your humble opinion on the following givenchy bag.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> NYG
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Pre-Owned Givenchy Nightingale Micro (Sky Blue)
> Item Number: 321217916209
> Seller ID: rodelio2005                      (40                     )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P...209?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aca146d31



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. I won this bag and received it today but it looks off to me and I'm a little worried. Since the seller's reputation was so good and seemed trustworthy I didn't post a request before bidding... Please take a look and let me know. Thanks for doing this for me.
> 
> Item Name: Nightingale
> Item Number: 221285182299
> Seller ID: ala1087
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Here are additional photos.



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

madisonrenea said:


> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
> Item Number: 2330377691
> Seller ID: 2011marti19
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...561?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2330377691



Fake


----------



## dee15

Is this bag Authentic?

Seller also provided a serial number and is selling display stock. Looks great to me I have attached the pictures they sent me directly as well. 

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Quilted Goatskin Bag Red
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Tony
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/tull...-quilted-goatskin-bag-red-rrp-2520/1028911635


























Thank you SO MUCH in advance for any assistance!


----------



## mscouture

Hello dear authenticators 

I just won the auction for a Givenchy Antigona Bag.
Please help me authenticate this, I guess my concern is that the bag is "slouchy" instead of holding it's distinctive shape? Could this be due to the fact that it's preowned and it's grain leather texture or is it a fake? 

I have messaged the seller to ask about authenticity guarantee but im still waiting for a reply. 
If you need me to, I don't mind paying for it first in order to get the item shipped to me because only then I will be able to take close up photos for authentication. However please let me know if you can tell it's a fake already! Thank you so much!! 

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Duffle Bag
Item Number: 161115426420 
Seller ID: chelsie_t (152)
Link: http://r.ebay.com/KOuPNo


----------



## sugarikky

hye hrhsunshine/other givenchy experts

i won this item on ebay. can u please check on the authnticity. thanks in advance


NAME: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE YELLOW
LINK: I cant attached the link since the listing has ended 

attached the pics:


----------



## hrhsunshine

dee15 said:


> Is this bag Authentic?
> 
> Seller also provided a serial number and is selling display stock. Looks great to me I have attached the pictures they sent me directly as well.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Quilted Goatskin Bag Red
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: Tony
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/tull...-quilted-goatskin-bag-red-rrp-2520/1028911635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO MUCH in advance for any assistance!




Have seller send close clear shots of the underside of the zipper (part that zips) and the side of the side hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mscouture said:


> Hello dear authenticators
> 
> I just won the auction for a Givenchy Antigona Bag.
> Please help me authenticate this, I guess my concern is that the bag is "slouchy" instead of holding it's distinctive shape? Could this be due to the fact that it's preowned and it's grain leather texture or is it a fake?
> 
> I have messaged the seller to ask about authenticity guarantee but im still waiting for a reply.
> If you need me to, I don't mind paying for it first in order to get the item shipped to me because only then I will be able to take close up photos for authentication. However please let me know if you can tell it's a fake already! Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Duffle Bag
> Item Number: 161115426420
> Seller ID: chelsie_t (152)
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/KOuPNo



Golden Rule: NEVER buy and pay for a bag that brings doubt to your mind about authenticity just so you can take the photos for an authentication.  Any good seller will provide you will all the shots you request in a timely manner.
This bag is FAKE.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sugarikky said:


> hye hrhsunshine/other givenchy experts
> 
> i won this item on ebay. can u please check on the authnticity. thanks in advance
> 
> 
> NAME: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE YELLOW
> LINK: I cant attached the link since the listing has ended
> 
> attached the pics:



Nxt time ******************.
Authentic.


----------



## sugarikky

hrhsunshine said:


> Nxt time ******************.
> Authentic.



thank you very much dear hrhsunshine. ill take ur advice.i will ******************. THANK YOU!! i really appreciate it


----------



## Jessikawi

Hi there~

I bid on a Medium Givenchy Lucrezia and would love a second opinion on authenticity!  Here are the auction details...

Thanks in advance!

Name: BRAND NEW GIVENCHY LUCREZIA MEDIUM 13G5810060 200 100% COWHIDE LEATHER
Item: 190906957636
Seller: themastersniper (21)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/190906957636


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jessikawi said:


> Hi there~
> 
> I bid on a Medium Givenchy Lucrezia and would love a second opinion on authenticity!  Here are the auction details...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: BRAND NEW GIVENCHY LUCREZIA MEDIUM 13G5810060 200 100% COWHIDE LEATHER
> Item: 190906957636
> Seller: themastersniper (21)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/190906957636



Listing ended. Authentic


----------



## chancy

hrhsunshine said:


> chancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by chancy  View Post
> Hi, I'm not very familiar with Givenchy... Is this authentic? Tia!
> 
> Name: Authentic Givenchy "Nightingale" Purple Braided Handle Handbag *RARE*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141073830072?redirect=mobile
> Item number : 141073830072
> Seller: mediabroadcastservices
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic
Click to expand...

Just received in the mail and wanted to confirm authenticity. Thank you!


----------



## corame

Oh


----------



## minh

Still hunting a mini pandora - could  you authenticate this one for me:

Item name: Pandora bag small orange
Listing number: 121187949798
Seller: companystina
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121187949798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you for your time!


----------



## hrhsunshine

chancy said:


> Just received in the mail and wanted to confirm authenticity. Thank you!



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

minh said:


> Still hunting a mini pandora - could  you authenticate this one for me:
> 
> Item name: Pandora bag small orange
> Listing number: 121187949798
> Seller: companystina
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121187949798?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you for your time!



Authentic


----------



## minh

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## chancy

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thanks again!


----------



## Jessikawi

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing ended. Authentic


Thanks so much hrhsunshine!  Time to debut her!


----------



## nygal0508

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much for the   prompt reply!


----------



## sm611

Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy shirt?

Item Name: 2012 Givenchy Rottweiler T
Item Number: 181231651619
Seller ID: davreyes01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Givenchy-Rottweiler-T-/181231651619

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sm611 said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy shirt?
> 
> Item Name: 2012 Givenchy Rottweiler T
> Item Number: 181231651619
> Seller ID: davreyes01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2012-Givenchy-Rottweiler-T-/181231651619
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry I am not familiar with Givenchy clothing.


----------



## Straight-Laced

PLEASE BEWARE of this listing!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271289128260

Seller supposedly has a Medium metal corner Ant for sale.  The two photos used in the listing are my pics of my Small metal Ant taken from this sub forum.  Seller is in the US.  My Ant is in Australia with me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Straight-Laced said:


> PLEASE BEWARE of this listing!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271289128260
> 
> Seller supposedly has a Medium metal corner Ant for sale.  The two photos used in the listing are my pics of my Small metal Ant taken from this sub forum.  Seller is in the US.  My Ant is in Australia with me.



Pls post this alert on the Givenchy subforum...possibly as a new thread to alert members.
Also, contact that seller and tell the seller that he/she is using your photos. 
I've had this happen and the seller immediately removed the listing
Wouldn't hurt to contact eBay as well.


----------



## Straight-Laced

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls post this alert on the Givenchy subforum...possibly as a new thread to alert members.
> Also, contact that seller and tell the seller that he/she is using your photos.
> I've had this happen and the seller immediately removed the listing
> Wouldn't hurt to contact eBay as well.




Thanks hrhsunshine.  I reported it to ebay as soon as I saw it but listing is still active.  I'm taking further action though ebay now.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine.  I reported it to ebay as soon as I saw it but listing is still active.  I'm taking further action though ebay now.



Good job!


----------



## goldfish19

Kindly authenticate this for me:
Item name: GIVENCHY Olive Colorblock Leather Pandora Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 200972151619
Seller: yonkiedoodle
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200972151619&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


Many thanks!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Kindly authenticate this for me:
> Item name: GIVENCHY Olive Colorblock Leather Pandora Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 200972151619
> Seller: yonkiedoodle
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200972151619&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!!



Authentic


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. First, thanks to hrhsunshine for your previous authentication on my Nightingale I'm in the process of the paypal claim and asked the seller for a full refund now. You helped a lot!!! Thanks again. This is another Nightingale I want to buy (I want Nightingale so badly:cry. Please take a look before I buy it at this time!!! I really really appreciate your taking time to do this ladies!!!

Item Name: Nightingale
Item Number: 171136456644
Seller ID: 1jakobland
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-GI...fLaQFHHZ%2F2cQFBm3yes%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. First, thanks to hrhsunshine for your previous authentication on my Nightingale I'm in the process of the paypal claim and asked the seller for a full refund now. You helped a lot!!! Thanks again. This is another Nightingale I want to buy (I want Nightingale so badly:cry. Please take a look before I buy it at this time!!! I really really appreciate your taking time to do this ladies!!!
> 
> Item Name: Nightingale
> Item Number: 171136456644
> Seller ID: 1jakobland
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-GI...fLaQFHHZ%2F2cQFBm3yes%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Ur welcome. I hope it works out quickly.
The listing ended but it is authentic.


----------



## Jacer

Can someone please help me authentic this bag?





Searched and it has not be requested before.





Item: Givenchy Yellow Leather Large Nightingale Satchel Bag


Item Number: 350893937025


Seller: ********


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350893937025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Thanks a lot! This might be my first Givenchy


----------



## asehcram

Hi! Would you please authenticate? Thanks!

Item Name: Givenchy 'Nightingale' Black Leather Satchel - NWT
Item Number: 200973952940
Seller ID: alfa5970 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200973952940


----------



## QuQu

Hello experts. Can anyone please help me to authenticate this handbag?
Name: Authentic GIVENCHY Medium Antigona Croc-stamped Calfskin Leather Duffle
eBay Seller: duangjai_2102
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...stamped-Calfskin-Leather-Duffel-/121193503791

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jacer said:


> Can someone please help me authentic this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searched and it has not be requested before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Yellow Leather Large Nightingale Satchel Bag
> 
> 
> Item Number: 350893937025
> 
> 
> Seller: ********
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350893937025?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! This might be my first Givenchy



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

asehcram said:


> Hi! Would you please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy 'Nightingale' Black Leather Satchel - NWT
> Item Number: 200973952940
> Seller ID: alfa5970
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200973952940



Listing ended but authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

QuQu said:


> Hello experts. Can anyone please help me to authenticate this handbag?
> Name: Authentic GIVENCHY Medium Antigona Croc-stamped Calfskin Leather Duffle
> eBay Seller: duangjai_2102
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...stamped-Calfskin-Leather-Duffel-/121193503791
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## Jacer

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much! My first Givenchy! I can't wait!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could you please authenticate this for me:

Item Name:  GIVENCHY Maia Tote in snake print leather
Item Number:  181238852050
Seller ID: lovemydoggie
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-GI...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a32ad69d2

thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this for me:
> 
> Item Name:  GIVENCHY Maia Tote in snake print leather
> Item Number:  181238852050
> Seller ID: lovemydoggie
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-GI...050?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a32ad69d2
> 
> thanks!



authentic


----------



## nygal0508

Hello all,

Please give your humble opinion on this pandora.

Many thanks in advance,

NYG

Item Name: GIVENCHY Olive Colorblock Leather Pandora Shoulder Bag 
Item Number: 200972151619
Seller ID: yonkiedoodle                      (90                     pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconBlueStar_25x25.gif) 
                 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ol...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecadfab43


----------



## hrhsunshine

nygal0508 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please give your humble opinion on this pandora.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> NYG
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Olive Colorblock Leather Pandora Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 200972151619
> Seller ID: yonkiedoodle                      (90                     pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconBlueStar_25x25.gif)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ol...619?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecadfab43



You need to research the thread prior to submitting a duplicate request like this one.


----------



## Char8490

Hi, 

I'm new to TPF. 
Can more than one Givenchy nightingale purse have the same style number on the back of the flap on the inside of the bag? If it's the exact same model and all? 

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Char8490 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to TPF.
> Can more than one Givenchy nightingale purse have the same style number on the back of the flap on the inside of the bag? If it's the exact same model and all?
> 
> Thanks!



I prefer not to share any details on what makes a bag authentic or not.
Just to keep that away from fakers.
If you have a bag in question, pls submit a request for authentication.


----------



## wyprix

Hi everyone,
Can someone offer their expertise and authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black Lambskin 
Item Number: 171149370103
Seller ID: ckim
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171149370103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wyprix

Hi everyone,
Can someone offer their expertise and authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black Lambskin 
Item Number: 171149370103
Seller ID: ckim
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171149370103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance!

[!!!] Double post, please ignore. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## hrhsunshine

wyprix said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone offer their expertise and authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black Lambskin
> Item Number: 171149370103
> Seller ID: ckim
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171149370103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Seller lists alot of the same shots.
Have seller submit the different shots needed for authentication.
Refer to my signature for posts that have examples of pix.


----------



## wyprix

wyprix said:


> Hi everyone,
> Can someone offer their expertise and authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black Lambskin
> Item Number: 171149370103
> Seller ID: ckim
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/171149370103?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> [!!!] Double post, please ignore. Not sure how that happened.





hrhsunshine said:


> Seller lists alot of the same shots.
> Have seller submit the different shots needed for authentication.
> Refer to my signature for posts that have examples of pix.



Thanks hrhsunshine!


----------



## jaz_o

Please help me authenticate.  Thanks! 

*Item Name:* Givenchy Antigona Satchel Handbag
*Item Number:* 221299276476
*Seller ID:* cash11221
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/221299276476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Akira_A

Hi everyone! Can someone tell me if this is authentic?

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Tricolor
Item Number: 271218445227
Seller ID: goodsdept
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f25e10bab


----------



## hrhsunshine

jaz_o said:


> Please help me authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* Givenchy Antigona Satchel Handbag
> *Item Number:* 221299276476
> *Seller ID:* cash11221
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/221299276476?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Listing ended.
Seller does not have any photos needed for authenticating either.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Akira_A said:


> Hi everyone! Can someone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Tricolor
> Item Number: 271218445227
> Seller ID: goodsdept
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-New-Gi...227?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f25e10bab



Authentic


----------



## mybabyselene

Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy wallet? Thanks so much in advance.

Item Name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BROWN LEATHER LONG WALLET
Item Number: 23168799
Seller ID: mncanon
Link: GIVENCHY BROWN LEATHER LONG WALLET


----------



## hrhsunshine

mybabyselene said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy wallet? Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY BROWN LEATHER LONG WALLET
> Item Number: 23168799
> Seller ID: mncanon
> Link: GIVENCHY BROWN LEATHER LONG WALLET



I would like to see a better clear close and straight shot of the zipper pull tab and a shot from the side. I would also want to see the embossed GIVENCHY on the inside, straight clear shot.  Can the seller locate the "made in" on this wallet? If so, a shot of that too


----------



## sunny_sun21

Hello can u help me authenticate this Rottweiler Tote?
Item name:Givenchy Rottweiler Antigona

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121195678658


----------



## LV1382

Ladies please help authenticate! TIA

Item: givenchy Antigona medium black tote
Item # 200976975742
seller : babyblue1717
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb29477e


----------



## hrhsunshine

sunny_sun21 said:


> Hello can u help me authenticate this Rottweiler Tote?
> Item name:Givenchy Rottweiler Antigona
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121195678658



Listing ended


----------



## hrhsunshine

LV1382 said:


> Ladies please help authenticate! TIA
> 
> Item: givenchy Antigona medium black tote
> Item # 200976975742
> seller : babyblue1717
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...742?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb29477e




Have seller submit submit the proper photos for an authentication.
See my signature for examples.


----------



## jclaybo

sunny_sun21 said:


> Hello can u help me authenticate this Rottweiler Tote?
> Item name:Givenchy Rottweiler Antigona
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121195678658


I'm no expert but I had been eyeing this bag since yesterday and something just seemed off. The background looks very familiar to some pics I've seen on ioffer. Just my 2 cents


----------



## bagsaddicts

Hi,

Could anyone help in authenticating this bag!

Item Name: 100%Authentic NEW Givenchy large Antigona Bambi shopping Shopper bag with Pouch
Item Number: 121199271693
Seller ID: zbort
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/12119927...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1173wt_1156

Thanks lots in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jclaybo said:


> I'm no expert but I had been eyeing this bag since yesterday and something just seemed off. The background looks very familiar to some pics I've seen on ioffer. Just my 2 cents



Thank u for ur input. These can be tricky sometimes. Nice to have another set of eyes watching out.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagsaddicts said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could anyone help in authenticating this bag!
> 
> Item Name: 100%Authentic NEW Givenchy large Antigona Bambi shopping Shopper bag with Pouch
> Item Number: 121199271693
> Seller ID: zbort
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/12119927...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1173wt_1156
> 
> Thanks lots in advance!



Authentic


----------



## bagsaddicts

Hi,

Thank you so much for your "authentic" feedback earlier. I am deciding between the 2 givenchy bag. Need help again for this nightingale bag for authentication.

Item Name: GIVENCHY NUTMEG BROWN PATENT LEATHER NIGHTINGALE TOTE SHOPPER
Item Number: 331049106899
Seller ID: heirloomsales 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/33104910...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagsaddicts said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you so much for your "authentic" feedback earlier. I am deciding between the 2 givenchy bag. Need help again for this nightingale bag for authentication.
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NUTMEG BROWN PATENT LEATHER NIGHTINGALE TOTE SHOPPER
> Item Number: 331049106899
> Seller ID: heirloomsales
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/33104910...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!



Authentic


----------



## TiteJul

Hi!

Could you please help me to authenticate those bags and could you tell me what models they are?
Thanks a lot for your help !!

Item Name: Sac tote GIVENCHY
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/givenchy/sac-tote-en-cuir-651893.shtml

Item: SAC cuir noir GIVENCHY
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...enchy/sac-cuir-noir-noir-en-cuir-721945.shtml


----------



## hrhsunshine

TiteJul said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate those bags and could you tell me what models they are?
> Thanks a lot for your help !!
> 
> Item Name: Sac tote GIVENCHY
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/givenchy/sac-tote-en-cuir-651893.shtml
> 
> Item: SAC cuir noir GIVENCHY
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...enchy/sac-cuir-noir-noir-en-cuir-721945.shtml



I have never seen either of these styles. The photos are not conducive to an authentication.  They are small and from far away and don't show details to help determine authentication.


----------



## wyprix

Hi Ladies,
Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale. Thanks!!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Brown Leather Medium Handbag
Item # 141098543192
seller : mediabroadcastservices
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2065-Authent...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da20e858&_uhb=1


----------



## missmary00

Hi can you please help me authenticate this givenchy? I love the colour.

Item: Authentic Givenchy dark red new style handbag with strap
Item # 121200460170
seller : ensummerzo
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authenti...170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c381c418a


----------



## QuQu

Hi. Can you please help me to authenticate this givenchy bag?

Name: Antigona medium in shiny calf/cowhide leather in beige/sand colour 
Item number: 221304198911
Seller: kazzaduh
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3386c216ff&_uhb=1 

Thank you soooo much! )


----------



## hrhsunshine

wyprix said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can someone help me authenticate this Nightingale. Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Brown Leather Medium Handbag
> Item # 141098543192
> seller : mediabroadcastservices
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2065-Authent...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da20e858&_uhb=1




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

missmary00 said:


> hi can you please help me authenticate this givenchy? I love the colour.
> 
> Item: Authentic givenchy dark red new style handbag with strap
> item # 121200460170
> seller : Ensummerzo
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-authenti...170?pt=us_csa_wh_handbags&hash=item1c381c418a



fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

QuQu said:


> Hi. Can you please help me to authenticate this givenchy bag?
> 
> Name: Antigona medium in shiny calf/cowhide leather in beige/sand colour
> Item number: 221304198911
> Seller: kazzaduh
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item3386c216ff&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you soooo much! )




Authentic


----------



## wyprix

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thanks hrhsunshine!!!

Can you or others also help me authenticate this bag?
Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Medium Bag
Listing number: 281193631967
Seller: mishel21bg
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281193631967&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

The seller doesn't have a lot of feedback. The picture, I know, are stock...therefore I went ahead and asked for more photos. The seller claims she cannot give me the bag's serial number for security reasons. I thought this was rather fishy. And I guess another thing to note is that no where in the listing does she claim the bag is authentic. Only in her private messages to me does she say the bag comes with certificate of authenticity. I asked for more photos of the zippers and hardware.


----------



## nirisk

Leah said:


> I think this is a bag that is really difficult and even almost impossible to copy because no matter what the fakers do, the real bags have this very distinct way of FALLING or rather DRAPING on the wearer. I've seen a number of authentic Nightingale bags in real life and they tend to fall FLAT, when the wearer carries them the bags look very angular and very thin, even if it's a slouchy bag. The bags don't open up.
> 
> The fake ones just don't fall the same way. Hard to explain but you know it when you see it in real life.
> 
> I agree that like 90% of the Nightingale bags on EBay are fake, sorry. The prices of these bags are now going higher and higher so why would someone sell them for $500?


I agree.


----------



## nirisk

wyprix said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine!!!
> 
> Can you or others also help me authenticate this bag?
> Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Medium Bag
> Listing number: 281193631967
> Seller: mishel21bg
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281193631967&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> The seller doesn't have a lot of feedback. The picture, I know, are stock...therefore I went ahead and asked for more photos. The seller claims she cannot give me the bag's serial number for security reasons. I thought this was rather fishy. And I guess another thing to note is that no where in the listing does she claim the bag is authentic. Only in her private messages to me does she say the bag comes with certificate of authenticity. I asked for more photos of the zippers and hardware.


O no.She only have 2 feedbacks,located in Bulgaria,pictures she use are copy from online.
100% unreal.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could someone help authenticate this please:

Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Clutch
Item Number: 281195619501
Seller ID: maxter025
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...01?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417890a4ad

may i know the name of this style also? i've been trying to find this on the internet but so far, no luck 

thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could someone help authenticate this please:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Black Leather Clutch
> Item Number: 281195619501
> Seller ID: maxter025
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...01?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417890a4ad
> 
> may i know the name of this style also? i've been trying to find this on the internet but so far, no luck
> 
> thanks!



This is a tough one.
I have never seen this style.
The seller doesn't show a straight shot of the "made in" tag.
Pls have seller re-send a straight close up shot of the front and back of that tag.
I cannot promise that I will be able to authenticate with 100% confidence on this one but will look at additional photos.


----------



## luthienbabe

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a tough one.
> I have never seen this style.
> The seller doesn't show a straight shot of the "made in" tag.
> Pls have seller re-send a straight close up shot of the front and back of that tag.
> I cannot promise that I will be able to authenticate with 100% confidence on this one but will look at additional photos.



hi,

i've ask the seller for some additional pictures of the label. i hope this is enough. she send it to me through ebay message so the pictures are not that big.


----------



## hrhsunshine

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> i've ask the seller for some additional pictures of the label. i hope this is enough. she send it to me through ebay message so the pictures are not that big.




Looks good


----------



## dada_

hi,

could someone help authenticate this please:

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Sky Blue
Seller ID: londongirllux
Item Number: 231077862506
Link: http://******/1c9DGc3


----------



## Noramor

Hi, 

Could you please help me authenticate this Nightingale please? Auction ends in 7 hours.. Thank you

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Red
Item number: 171157506044
Seller: hugy2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171157506044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## luthienbabe

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



thanks!


----------



## dsk2009

Hi there, could someone help me please with that purse?!. do you think it´s an authentic one? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/BNWT-Givench...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4178723fd8

Item Name: BNWT Givenchy PYTHON LIMITED EDITION Medium Nightingale
Item Number: 
Seller ID: chic.offerings 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/BNWT-Givench...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4178723fd8


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> hi,
> 
> could someone help authenticate this please:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Sky Blue
> Seller ID: londongirllux
> Item Number: 231077862506
> Link: http://******/1c9DGc3




Looks like listing ended.
Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Noramor said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Nightingale please? Auction ends in 7 hours.. Thank you
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Red
> Item number: 171157506044
> Seller: hugy2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171157506044?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648



Listing ended.
Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

dsk2009 said:


> Hi there, could someone help me please with that purse?!. do you think it´s an authentic one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BNWT-Givench...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4178723fd8
> 
> Item Name: BNWT Givenchy PYTHON LIMITED EDITION Medium Nightingale
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: chic.offerings
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/BNWT-Givench...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4178723fd8



Listing ended.
Authentic


----------



## LV1382

Ladies I need help authenticate this bag for me...I will appreciate your help..TIA

Item: Givenchy Small Antigona Bag Goatskin
Item #: 111185046507
Seller:  mkim5113
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111185046507?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Noramor

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing ended.
> Authentic




Thank you dear hrhsunshine&#128522;&#128591;


----------



## svetka

HI. Thank you very much for your help. Please  i need  your  advice on GIVENCHY BLACK NIGHTINGALE Lambskin Leather Medium Bag Satchel eBay  item number 251367180194, seller veritech1.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-BL...0194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a86Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

svetka said:


> HI. Thank you very much for your help. Please  i need  your  advice on GIVENCHY BLACK NIGHTINGALE Lambskin Leather Medium Bag Satchel eBay  item number 251367180194, seller veritech1.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-BL...0194?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a86Thank you




Authentic


----------



## svetka

Thank you very much


----------



## LV1382

Ladies I need help authenticate this bag for me...I will appreciate your help..TIA

Item: Givenchy Small Antigona Bag Goatskin
Item #: 111185046507
Seller: mkim5113
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111185046507...84.m1423.l2649

Bump it has been skip...Thank you!!!!


----------



## dada_

Ladies i need help with this bag.
Thanks 

Item: Givenchy Borsa originale Antigona Nera 
Item #: 181249683753
Seller: miamibest2013
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-bor...753?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2a3352b129&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> Ladies i need help with this bag.
> Thanks
> 
> Item: Givenchy Borsa originale Antigona Nera
> Item #: 181249683753
> Seller: miamibest2013
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-bor...753?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2a3352b129&_uhb=1




I don't see any red flags but to be 100% sure, I would want to see the side of the strap connector hw and the underside of the top closure zipper.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluv0503 said:


> I'd like to authenticate this one.
> 
> ( GIVENCHY Pandora Bag)
> Link (if available): http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251272384611&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> ( GIVENCHY Nightingale(Grand)
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251278525036&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> They got many of gyvenchy bags and look real , but I want to make sure.
> I hope this would be very helpful to you Velony too



This seller's listing never have the photos needed for authentication.
The photos only show the bags' condition/style but not the details for authenticating.
Pls refer to my signature to see examples of requests that have the photos needed.
They need to be close up and straight.


----------



## saturnqueen

Hi, could you please authenticate this Nightingale shopper, the bidding has already ended on Ebay uk
*Givenchy Nightingale Shopper Tan Bag*

*eBay item number: 181244905221*

seller: cat8stevens

Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

saturnqueen said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Nightingale shopper, the bidding has already ended on Ebay uk
> *Givenchy Nightingale Shopper Tan Bag*
> 
> *eBay item number: 181244905221*
> 
> seller: cat8stevens
> 
> Thank you.



Re-submit in correct format, including the listing's link


----------



## starjoe

Hello expert I have made an offer with the seller and would like to get your input about the authenticity of the bag. Thank you.

Item#: 111202916241
Item: givenchy Antigona medium smooth calfskin
Seller: jotah33
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111202916241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## saturnqueen

Sorry about that I was in a hurry, here is I hope the right format:

Item#: 181244905221
Item: Givenchy Nightingale Shopper Tan Bag
Seller: cat8stevens
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181244905221?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

starjoe said:


> Hello expert I have made an offer with the seller and would like to get your input about the authenticity of the bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item#: 111202916241
> Item: givenchy Antigona medium smooth calfskin
> Seller: jotah33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111202916241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Refer to my signature for an example of an Ant with the proper authentication photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

saturnqueen said:


> Sorry about that I was in a hurry, here is I hope the right format:
> 
> Item#: 181244905221
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Shopper Tan Bag
> Seller: cat8stevens
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181244905221?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Fake


----------



## starjoe

hrhsunshine said:


> Refer to my signature for an example of an Ant with the proper authentication photos.


Thanks hrhsunshine I've requested the photos and will let you know once seller updated the listing. Seller said photos will be posted tomorrow night.


----------



## b.Jane

hrhsunshine said:


> fake




Hi. I was going to buy the bag and just saw your post! I messaged the seller asking about authenticity and this is what she wrote: 

You know, my family owns the handbag factory, and we get their leather and hardware license and selected styles to make handbags for Givenchy, Michael kors, Lanvin, etc. I got this bag and used two times only my sister send it to me oversea directly from our factory, I have the authenticity paper, this styles is not even out to the market yet, but it will come out in the upcoming months. Tell the sales or worker in purseforum to double check when this style come out! But as i stated in the describition, I NEVER SELL ANY FAKE STUFF, if I do sell fake stuff in my account to ruin my reputations. I tried my best to satisfied every customer. So i must tell you, this is not FAKE! Purseforum do make mistakes by looking at the newest styles they never seen before. 

and then a second message:

It's okay, don't bother, I already open a case to cancel the transaction and send to another buyer for second chance to buying it. But i don't mind to send you the pictures of the handbags and tags and everything, and I must tell you this is the tag saids"Made in CHINA", and a lot of high brand bags are giving out license to china factories to make them, since the cost is a lot cheaper. I got serial numbers. The authenticity paper I can not send out it's a matter between our factory and Givenchy company, it's confidential. When this style come out you can check with the stores. 

Is this true?


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Hi. I was going to buy the bag and just saw your post! I messaged the seller asking about authenticity and this is what she wrote:
> 
> You know, my family owns the handbag factory, and we get their leather and hardware license and selected styles to make handbags for Givenchy, Michael kors, Lanvin, etc. I got this bag and used two times only my sister send it to me oversea directly from our factory, I have the authenticity paper, this styles is not even out to the market yet, but it will come out in the upcoming months. Tell the sales or worker in purseforum to double check when this style come out! But as i stated in the describition, I NEVER SELL ANY FAKE STUFF, if I do sell fake stuff in my account to ruin my reputations. I tried my best to satisfied every customer. So i must tell you, this is not FAKE! Purseforum do make mistakes by looking at the newest styles they never seen before.
> 
> and then a second message:
> 
> It's okay, don't bother, I already open a case to cancel the transaction and send to another buyer for second chance to buying it. But i don't mind to send you the pictures of the handbags and tags and everything, and I must tell you this is the tag saids"Made in CHINA", and a lot of high brand bags are giving out license to china factories to make them, since the cost is a lot cheaper. I got serial numbers. The authenticity paper I can not send out it's a matter between our factory and Givenchy company, it's confidential. When this style come out you can check with the stores.
> 
> Is this true?




She lists this as a shopper tote. The style has been out for a while. I examined the photos and saw a detail that does NOT coincide with an authentic bag.  What she says does not mesh with what I know from my conversations with the professionals at Givenchy headquarters in France. So, I will stand by my verdict of fake.


----------



## QuQu

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you hrhsunshine!! you are the bestttt


----------



## jjones81

Can anyone authenticate this Antigona Medium Bag for me?

Item#: 190950817167
Item: 
*Givenchy Antigona Medium  Smooth Leather in Nero*

 Seller:          furbyarancio
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190950817167?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Everything looks good in the pictures, but always want a second opinion from the forum.


----------



## b.Jane

hrhsunshine said:


> She lists this as a shopper tote. The style has been out for a while. I examined the photos and saw a detail that does NOT coincide with an authentic bag.  What she says does not mesh with what I know from my conversations with the professionals at Givenchy headquarters in France. So, I will stand by my verdict of fake.




Thank you!


----------



## starjoe

hrhsunshine said:


> Refer to my signature for an example of an Ant with the proper authentication photos.



Here are additinal photo from seller. Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

starjoe said:


> Here are additinal photo from seller. Thank you.



Looks good.


----------



## starjoe

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good.


 sooooo much hrhsunshine


----------



## dee15

Can you pretty please assist me in verifying the authenticity of this bag?!

Item name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE AUBERGINE PURPLE MEDIUM BAG - $ 400

Item number: N/A

Seller Name: n/A

Link: http://m.gumtree.com.au/givenchy-nightingale-aubergine-purple-medium-bag/v?adId=1030244515#givenchy

Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

dee15 said:


> Can you pretty please assist me in verifying the authenticity of this bag?!
> 
> Item name:GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE AUBERGINE PURPLE MEDIUM BAG - $ 400
> 
> Item number: N/A
> 
> Seller Name: n/A
> 
> Link: http://m.gumtree.com.au/givenchy-nightingale-aubergine-purple-medium-bag/v?adId=1030244515#givenchy
> 
> Thank you so much!



Fake


----------



## qlvernn

Hi there!

May i know if this bag is authentic? I am contemplating getting it from a reseller. There is also no online link for this bag. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## teeny06

Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?

Item#: 131036964249
Givenchy Antigona Medium

Seller: apo369
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...249?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e82696599


----------



## radodds

Hi experts can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item name: Givenchy Antigone satchel bag
Item number: 221308311931
Seller: cash11221
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221308311931?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Assets

*Authentic Givenchy Antigona Black Leather Handbag.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb6e78ed

eBay item number:
200981510381
*

* 					Seller information :yokoyoko87


Thank you! *


----------



## pursefreak22815

Ladies I need help authenticate this bag.I will appreciate your advice.TIA

Item: Authentic Givenchy Pandora Sheepskin Satchel Bag, Medium, Orange Leather Bag
Item #: 200982977529
Seller: yokoyoko87
Link: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200982977529?redirect=mobile

Thank you!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

qlvernn said:


> Hi there!
> 
> May i know if this bag is authentic? I am contemplating getting it from a reseller. There is also no online link for this bag.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

teeny06 said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?
> 
> Item#: 131036964249
> Givenchy Antigona Medium
> 
> Seller: apo369
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...249?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e82696599




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

radodds said:


> Hi experts can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Antigone satchel bag
> Item number: 221308311931
> Seller: cash11221
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221308311931?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Always search this thread prior to posting to avoid duplicates.
I have already responded on this listing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Assets said:


> *Authentic Givenchy Antigona Black Leather Handbag.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...381?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb6e78ed
> 
> eBay item number:
> 200981510381
> *
> 
> *                     Seller information :yokoyoko87
> 
> 
> Thank you! *



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursefreak22815 said:


> Ladies I need help authenticate this bag.I will appreciate your advice.TIA
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Pandora Sheepskin Satchel Bag, Medium, Orange Leather Bag
> Item #: 200982977529
> Seller: yokoyoko87
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200982977529?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you!!!!



Fake


----------



## jellieyc

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale? Thanks!

Item: GIVENCHY BRONZE METALIC LEATHER MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE TOTE ID # MA0906
Item #: 331053245060
Seller: heirloomsales
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331053245060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## radodds

hrhsunshine said:


> Always search this thread prior to posting to avoid duplicates.
> I have already responded on this listing.



I'm sorry I searched everywhere and don't see this post. Can you let me know? Thank you I really appreciate it.


----------



## baggadelic

Hi! I would please like to authenticate 2 bags from same seller on ebay, 1st bag ended bidding on ebay but I want to message seller to see if she will re-list in case of non-paying bidder, as that is color I prefer. Only if its autehntic!

*#1.*
Item Name: *Givenchy Micro Mini Nightingale Satchel Handbag New with Tags and Dust Cover*

Cover Item Number:  *221305170141 *

Seller ID:  *roka112711*

Click for Link to #1

*#2.*
Item Name: *Givenchy Micro Mini Nightingale Satchel Handbag New with Tags and Dust Cover*

Cover Item Number:  *221309811082    
*
Seller ID:  *roka112711*

Click for Link to #2

Thank you so much for taking time to help me out, I really like micro nightingale and I hope this can be my first one!


----------



## pursefreak22815

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake


Thank you. I almost bought it. Thank god


----------



## amydg2

Hi. I am planning to purchase a givenchy pandora from an online instagram seller. Bag was bought in singapore. Any comments are welcome. Please help me authenticate it. Been saving up for this bag for 2 years. I have it reserved pending authentication 








Item name: givenchy pandora large

Thanks


----------



## govizslas

would love help authenticating. thank you!

Item: GIVENCHY Pandora medium Navy leather messenger bag crossbody 100% Authentic
Seller: vinh299
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pa...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da66e135


----------



## teeny06

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thanks very much


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get some help with this Antigona bag? I have a feeling it's not authentic because of the tag on the inside doesn't say made in Italy and does not have a serial number... Any expert advice will be much appreciated!






























Thanks in advance for all help


----------



## carmennnn

Ladies, 

Could I please get help with this bag as well?

Item: Givenchy Antigona shiny black medium tote shoulder handbag
Seller ID: supersuperdoll
Item No: 221307221036
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221307221036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

radodds said:


> I'm sorry I searched everywhere and don't see this post. Can you let me know? Thank you I really appreciate it.



Just do a search with any of the information such as the seller's name:  cash11221
The search tab is at the top right of this thread


----------



## hrhsunshine

jellieyc said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale? Thanks!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY BRONZE METALIC LEATHER MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE TOTE ID # MA0906
> Item #: 331053245060
> Seller: heirloomsales
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331053245060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Listing ended but authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

baggadelic said:


> Hi! I would please like to authenticate 2 bags from same seller on ebay, 1st bag ended bidding on ebay but I want to message seller to see if she will re-list in case of non-paying bidder, as that is color I prefer. Only if its autehntic!
> 
> *#1.*
> Item Name: *Givenchy Micro Mini Nightingale Satchel Handbag New with Tags and Dust Cover*
> 
> Cover Item Number:  *221305170141 *
> 
> Seller ID:  *roka112711*
> 
> Click for Link to #1
> 
> *#2.*
> Item Name: *Givenchy Micro Mini Nightingale Satchel Handbag New with Tags and Dust Cover*
> 
> Cover Item Number:  *221309811082
> *
> Seller ID:  *roka112711*
> 
> Click for Link to #2
> 
> Thank you so much for taking time to help me out, I really like micro nightingale and I hope this can be my first one!



Both are authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

amydg2 said:


> Hi. I am planning to purchase a givenchy pandora from an online instagram seller. Bag was bought in singapore. Any comments are welcome. Please help me authenticate it. Been saving up for this bag for 2 years. I have it reserved pending authentication
> View attachment 2386179
> View attachment 2386180
> View attachment 2386181
> View attachment 2386182
> View attachment 2386183
> View attachment 2386184
> 
> 
> Item name: givenchy pandora large
> 
> Thanks




These are not authentication shots.
Refer to my signature for Pandora requests that have the requisite shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

govizslas said:


> would love help authenticating. thank you!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Pandora medium Navy leather messenger bag crossbody 100% Authentic
> Seller: vinh299
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pa...885?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20da66e135



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

carmennnn said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Could I please get some help with this Antigona bag? I have a feeling it's not authentic because of the tag on the inside doesn't say made in Italy and does not have a serial number... Any expert advice will be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all help



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

carmennnn said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Could I please get help with this bag as well?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona shiny black medium tote shoulder handbag
> Seller ID: supersuperdoll
> Item No: 221307221036
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221307221036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Authentic


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

Please, can you look at these bag -is it authentic?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-bor...1250574397?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2a3360483d

Ebay-Italy
Seller: miamibest2013
Number. 181250574397

best regards
Killerkitty


----------



## procolour

Hi! Please help me authenticate the following

Item: Givenchy Pandora Small


----------



## amydg2

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Hi mam. Where can i find the link for the requisite shots for the pandora. Thanks in advance


----------



## amydg2

Gnjuu


----------



## hrhsunshine

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please, can you look at these bag -is it authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-bor...1250574397?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2a3360483d
> 
> Ebay-Italy
> Seller: miamibest2013
> Number. 181250574397
> 
> best regards
> Killerkitty



No red flags but I still want to see the strap connector hw and the underside of the top closure zipper


----------



## hrhsunshine

procolour said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate the following
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Small




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

amydg2 said:


> Hi mam. Where can i find the link for the requisite shots for the pandora. Thanks in advance



Look at my signature.  There r posts for the most popular styles. Each post has a post number. Go to that post and u will see.


----------



## em4lee

pixiejenna said:


> Did you look inside the interior zipper pocket for the card/leather swatch thats where it's normally kept. LVR only sells authentic bags. If you really like the bag I'd suggest contacted LVR for a exchange I've never seen a spot on the hardware like that before and I wouldn't consider that acceptable condition for a new four figure handbag IMO.



Thank you for getting back to me, I havent came on this forum for a while,  it was too late to do an exchange! I will do so next time. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## amydg2

Here are additional photos i got from the seller  thanks


----------



## amydg2

Continuation


----------



## hrhsunshine

amydg2 said:


> Continuation
> View attachment 2387320
> 
> View attachment 2387321
> 
> View attachment 2387322




Looks fine to me


----------



## Agenfe9

Hello guys
Could u help me authenticate this Givenchy antigona
It's a private sale 


Ladies, 



Item: Givenchy Antigona 
Seller : bagaholicgal
Item No: 
Link: www.bagaholic.blogg.no



Thanks


----------



## BNH

Hi

Can you help me authenticate this Givenchy Medium Nightingale from Fashionphile?

Thanks!

Item 
*GIVENCHY Lambskin Medium Nightingale Shopper Tote *


Seller: fashionphile 
Item No BD47585
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Lambskin-Medium-Nightingale-Shopper-Tote--47585


----------



## hrhsunshine

Agenfe9 said:


> Hello guys
> Could u help me authenticate this Givenchy antigona
> It's a private sale
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Seller : bagaholicgal
> Item No:
> Link: http://www.bagaholic.blogg.no
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

BNH said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this Givenchy Medium Nightingale from Fashionphile?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item
> *GIVENCHY Lambskin Medium Nightingale Shopper Tote *
> 
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item No BD47585
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Lambskin-Medium-Nightingale-Shopper-Tote--47585



Authentic


----------



## b.Jane

Item givenchy lucrezia
Item no 171163648340
Seller monic2555
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/171163648340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## amydg2

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fine to me




Thanks. Will make a deposit today  yehey


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Item givenchy lucrezia
> Item no 171163648340
> Seller monic2555
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/171163648340?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Need better authentication photos.
Have seller submit straight close and clear shots.
I need to see the inside tag front and backsides.
Also the zipper part that zips (side shot of that) and the zipper pull.


----------



## procolour

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


 
Thank you!


----------



## bang01

Can someone help me

is givenchy really made in china?
how about the serial no where it was supposed to be written and how many letters and digit?

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluv0503 said:


> Hi, I'm lookin for nightingale bag too.
> This must be authentic? Can you tell?  pre-owned bag can be a good option i guess,. thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-GIV...036?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a815e026c



Pls resubmit with the proper photos needed for authentication.
Also, submit using the correct format. You can see that on this thread.
Examples posts with the right photos can be found in my signature


----------



## hrhsunshine

bang01 said:


> Can someone help me
> 
> is givenchy really made in china?
> how about the serial no where it was supposed to be written and how many letters and digit?
> 
> Thanks



We don't share specifics on what make a bag authentic.
If you have a bag in question, submit with the correct format and photos.


----------



## ilves

Anybody help me with this one? Thanks!!!

Item name: Givenchy Antigona smooth shyni 
Item number: 141106328484
Seller: laughter31
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141106328484


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> Anybody help me with this one? Thanks!!!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Antigona smooth shyni
> Item number: 141106328484
> Seller: laughter31
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141106328484



Authentic


----------



## ilves

Thank You , hrhsunshine!!!


----------



## sofresh2def

This is my first time posting on TPF, so I apologize in advance if I am breaking any rules.  Could somebody tell me if this bag is authentic?  Is there a post somewhere explaining how to tell a counterfeit givenchy nightingale from a real one?

Much thanks!!


Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Royal Blue Medium 
Item number: 200982715182
Seller: greenwichluxuryexchange
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb80db2e

Update: After posting this, the seller changed the sale from $1300 with option to make an offer to $999 Buy it Now.  Just a coincidence?


----------



## b.Jane

Item givenchy antigona
Item no 181253396849
Seller fashionengineerus
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253396849?redirect=mobile


----------



## netter

Hello there;

I bought a Givenchy off of craigslist for $10.00 and was hoping that someone here would be able to take a look at it and tell me if they think that it is a fake or authentic. I really love this little handbag. This handbag has a very substantial "feel" to it and a good heavy chain. It feels good to carry. I don't know if it is leather or thick canvas. 

Designer: Givenchy, unknown name of handbag
Seller: unknown Craigslist
Price: $10.00
Codes: no date stamp or any other numbers inside or outside of the handbag.


----------



## b.Jane

Item givenchy antigona
Item no 161143221880
Seller angelika_anna_56
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/161143221880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> This is my first time posting on TPF, so I apologize in advance if I am breaking any rules.  Could somebody tell me if this bag is authentic?  Is there a post somewhere explaining how to tell a counterfeit givenchy nightingale from a real one?
> 
> Much thanks!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Royal Blue Medium
> Item number: 200982715182
> Seller: greenwichluxuryexchange
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...182?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb80db2e
> 
> Update: After posting this, the seller changed the sale from $1300 with option to make an offer to $999 Buy it Now.  Just a coincidence?




Your format was perfect.
Listing ended. Saw no red flags but would have wanted a couple more pix to be really sure.


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Item givenchy antigona
> Item no 181253396849
> Seller fashionengineerus
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/181253396849?redirect=mobile



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

netter said:


> Hello there;
> 
> I bought a Givenchy off of craigslist for $10.00 and was hoping that someone here would be able to take a look at it and tell me if they think that it is a fake or authentic. I really love this little handbag. This handbag has a very substantial "feel" to it and a good heavy chain. It feels good to carry. I don't know if it is leather or thick canvas.
> 
> Designer: Givenchy, unknown name of handbag
> Seller: unknown Craigslist
> Price: $10.00
> Codes: no date stamp or any other numbers inside or outside of the handbag.



I have never seen this style. Sorry.
I would say for $10, enjoy this bag to the fullest, especially if it feels good to you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Item givenchy antigona
> Item no 161143221880
> Seller angelika_anna_56
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/161143221880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



No red flags, but to be really sure, have seller send clear straight shot of the underside of the top closure zipper (the part that zips).


----------



## netter

hrhsunshine said:


> I have never seen this style. Sorry.
> I would say for $10, enjoy this bag to the fullest, especially if it feels good to you.



My research turned up nothing on this design as well. Thank you for your response to my question.


----------



## b.Jane

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thanks! I just bought it. Do you have any idea which year this bag is? I'm not familiar with the studs...


----------



## hrhsunshine

netter said:


> My research turned up nothing on this design as well. Thank you for your response to my question.



The older ones are extremely challenging as Gbags were not the rage like today. So very little information is available.  Plus the designs/hw/tags etc were all so different.

Well, you got a bargain and sounds like you are happy with it, so enjoy!


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Thanks! I just bought it. Do you have any idea which year this bag is? I'm not familiar with the studs...



Based on the receipt, I am guessing 2010.
Most definitely one of the first seasons.


----------



## Dustcity8

Hi - can you please help with my first Antigona - is this an authentic?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161143221880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dustcity8 said:


> Hi - can you please help with my first Antigona - is this an authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/161143221880?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> thanks



1. Pls research this thread prior to submitting a request. This is a duplicate and I just responded on this bag.  Do a search by seller.

2. Use proper format for a submission. Refer to prior posts or the OP for example.


----------



## sofresh2def

hrhsunshine said:


> Your format was perfect.
> Listing ended. Saw no red flags but would have wanted a couple more pix to be really sure.



Thanks so much hrhsunshine!!  Aw if it was authentic I would've bought it at $999.  Could you tell me what other pictures I should be asking for in order for you to ensure that a nightingale bag is authentic?


----------



## sofresh2def

Is this authentic? Thanks so much for your help!

Item name: Givenchy NIGHTINGALE Medium Blue Lamb Leather Shoulder Tote Shopper Bag $2020 
Item number: 390692765512 
Seller: 3662marina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-NI...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af71a7f48


----------



## sofresh2def

And this:

Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Green Nightingale Tote
Item Number:261320243553
Seller:  mylifebeingme 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7e67961

This person is also selling a second tote in a different color which I am more interested in, but I assume if the green one is authentic, then the gray one is as well?

Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Grey ToteI
tem Number:261318143766
Seller:  mylifebeingme 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7c66f16


----------



## b.Jane

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on the receipt, I am guessing 2010.
> Most definitely one of the first seasons.




Thanks. I'm just curious...where did you see receipt?


----------



## netter

hrhsunshine said:


> The older ones are extremely challenging as Gbags were not the rage like today. So very little information is available.  Plus the designs/hw/tags etc were all so different. Well, you got a bargain and sounds like you are happy with it, so enjoy!



I am convinced that this little handbag is authentic, there is nothing about it that I would change; it feels hefty, thick, and luxurious. I think that this must be an older design as nothing is showing up anywhere. My next step is to contain Givenchy with photos. Should I hear back from the House, I will re-post their response here for learning purposes. Thank you for all of the work that you do for everyone. Have a good day.


----------



## cat910

Hi Ladies!  Just a quick question... has anyone ever encountered a  unique handle for a Givenchy Pandora that looks like there is something metallic inserted in the handle?  have attached a photo for reference.  Would appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## lyndat

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this Antigona. It's a small black shiny calf with gold hardware (is this right? I thought small ones came with silver hardware).

Please let me know if more pictures are needed. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lyndat

More pictures attached!


----------



## lyndat

Last ones! 










Sorry for the multiple posts, seems I am only able to post 6 photos at a time.

Any help would be much appreciated! This is my first Givenchy!


----------



## baggadelic

hrhsunshine said:


> Both are authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> Thanks so much hrhsunshine!!  Aw if it was authentic I would've bought it at $999.  Could you tell me what other pictures I should be asking for in order for you to ensure that a nightingale bag is authentic?



Depends on the style. Look at my signature. There are example posts for the popular current styles. Make sure a listing shows all these shots or ask the seller to send u the missing ones.


----------



## hrhsunshine

netter said:


> I am convinced that this little handbag is authentic, there is nothing about it that I would change; it feels hefty, thick, and luxurious. I think that this must be an older design as nothing is showing up anywhere. My next step is to contain Givenchy with photos. Should I hear back from the House, I will re-post their response here for learning purposes. Thank you for all of the work that you do for everyone. Have a good day.



Great idea. Pls keep us posted


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> Is this authentic? Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy NIGHTINGALE Medium Blue Lamb Leather Shoulder Tote Shopper Bag $2020
> Item number: 390692765512
> Seller: 3662marina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-NI...512?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af71a7f48



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> And this:
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Green Nightingale Tote
> Item Number:261320243553
> Seller:  mylifebeingme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7e67961
> 
> This person is also selling a second tote in a different color which I am more interested in, but I assume if the green one is authentic, then the gray one is as well?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Grey ToteI
> tem Number:261318143766
> Seller:  mylifebeingme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...766?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd7c66f16



Seller doesn't show any shots needed for authentication.
Refer to my signature for gale posts that have the requisite shots.
Shots need to be close up and clear.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cat910 said:


> Hi Ladies!  Just a quick question... has anyone ever encountered a  unique handle for a Givenchy Pandora that looks like there is something metallic inserted in the handle?  have attached a photo for reference.  Would appreciate any help! Thanks!




This is not the thread for this type of question.
This is for authentication purposes.
If you have a question about a style, please post a thread in the appropriate sub-forum


----------



## hrhsunshine

lyndat said:


> Last ones!
> 
> View attachment 2391145
> 
> View attachment 2391146
> 
> View attachment 2391147
> 
> View attachment 2391148
> 
> 
> Sorry for the multiple posts, seems I am only able to post 6 photos at a time.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated! This is my first Givenchy!



This bag is authentic.
HW type is not dependant on size of the bag.


----------



## lyndat

hrhsunshine said:


> This bag is authentic.
> HW type is not dependant on size of the bag.




Thanks hrhsunshine!! You're a gem!! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## sofresh2def

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thanks so much hrhsunshine!!


----------



## Aphrael

Hi Ladies, I'm a new member. I would like to know if you can help me to authenticate my Givenchy watch. Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aphrael said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm a new member. I would like to know if you can help me to authenticate my Givenchy watch. Thank you




Unfortunately the expertise is limited to bags.
Sorry about that.


----------



## cat910

hrhsunshine said:


> This is not the thread for this type of question.
> This is for authentication purposes.
> If you have a question about a style, please post a thread in the appropriate sub-forum




Apologies. I did post in the Givenchy Pandora sub-forum but got no reply there. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## Aphrael

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately the expertise is limited to bags.
> Sorry about that.


Thank you anyway


----------



## Sanc

lyndat said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine!! You're a gem!! Really appreciate your help!



CONGRATS!!! Mine should be waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## drtoothfairy36

Greetings hrhsunshine,

Can you please authenticate this for me?  I've been on the hunt for something croc embossed from Givenchy!

Item Name:  Givenchy Croc Nightingale Medium Black Calf 13G5008110 FREE SHIPPING
Item Number: 151111778545
Seller ID:  superblue12
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CR...545?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232ef6c0f1

Thank you so much for all that you do!
Cheers!  TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

drtoothfairy36 said:


> Greetings hrhsunshine,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this for me?  I've been on the hunt for something croc embossed from Givenchy!
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Croc Nightingale Medium Black Calf 13G5008110 FREE SHIPPING
> Item Number: 151111778545
> Seller ID:  superblue12
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-CR...545?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232ef6c0f1
> 
> Thank you so much for all that you do!
> Cheers!  TIA!



None of this seller's listings ever have photos needed for authentication.
Pls request the necessary photos and re-submit.


----------



## Agenfe9

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora mini
Item Number: 
Seller ID: bagaholicgal
Link: www.bagaholic.blogg.no

Hello guys
Could u please check if this givenchy pandora is authentic ? It's a private sale tho 
Thanks


----------



## drtoothfairy36

hrhsunshine said:


> None of this seller's listings ever have photos needed for authentication.
> Pls request the necessary photos and re-submit.



Thank you.  I have already contacted the seller and they should be sending me the photos on Monday.  Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Agenfe9 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora mini
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: bagaholicgal
> Link: http://www.bagaholic.blogg.no
> 
> Hello guys
> Could u please check if this givenchy pandora is authentic ? It's a private sale tho
> Thanks



authentic


----------



## lyndat

Sanc said:


> CONGRATS!!! Mine should be waiting for me when I get home.




Good luck!!


----------



## Agenfe9

Thank you )


----------



## missbagwathi

Hi

I'm new to Givenchy, can someone please authenticate this nightingale for me?

TIA


----------



## missbagwathi

Also can you please authenticate this Pandora bag.
TIA


----------



## Sanc

Please authenticate this antigona - Thank you! 

I hope the photos are acceptable.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missbagwathi said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new to Givenchy, can someone please authenticate this nightingale for me?
> 
> TIA



Fake



missbagwathi said:


> Also can you please authenticate this Pandora bag.
> TIA



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sanc said:


> Please authenticate this antigona - Thank you!
> 
> I hope the photos are acceptable.



These are not authentication photos.  Pls refer to my signature for Ant posts with the requisite photos.


----------



## missbagwathi

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake
> 
> 
> 
> Fake



Thank you. Any tips on how I can identify them myself next time?


----------



## hrhsunshine

missbagwathi said:


> Thank you. Any tips on how I can identify them myself next time?




No, trade secret...sorry.  
Just submit and we will authenticate for you.
Glad you did so before jumping on either of those bags.


----------



## missbagwathi

hrhsunshine said:


> No, trade secret...sorry.
> Just submit and we will authenticate for you.
> Glad you did so before jumping on either of those bags.



Ok 
Thanks. I'm new to Givenchy so wouldn't even think of buying something without authenticating. If it's not a reputed retailer or store, I have to authenticate in Purseforum.


----------



## drtoothfairy36

hrhsunshine said:


> None of this seller's listings ever have photos needed for authentication.
> Pls request the necessary photos and re-submit.



Hi hrhsunshine!  These are the photos the seller has resent to me.


































Please let me know what you think!  You are an inspiration!  TIA!


----------



## Sonya90

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261324368616

Hi can someone authenticate this givenchy bag for me. I asked the seller for the serial number and aw said she doesn't know the serial number. Please can someone confirm
Whether it's real


----------



## Sonya90

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-5...viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261324368616

Please an somebody confirm the authenticity of this givenchy nightingale bag. It would be much appreciated. I really want to buy it bit I'm not sure whether it's real or not 


Thankyou


----------



## hrhsunshine

drtoothfairy36 said:


> Hi hrhsunshine!  These are the photos the seller has resent to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think!  You are an inspiration!  TIA!




The seller needs to show the strap connector hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sonya90 said:


> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=261324368616
> 
> Hi can someone authenticate this givenchy bag for me. I asked the seller for the serial number and aw said she doesn't know the serial number. Please can someone confirm
> Whether it's real



Re-submit both your of requests using the proper format
Check my signature for posts with the requisite photos.
If the listings don't have the required photos, request seller send those to you.
Then submit everything for authentication


----------



## Sonya90

Hi Hrhsunshine

Bag: Givenchy nightingale
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...16?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd8256ae8

photos below:
















it wont seem let me upload the rest of the photos, but if you follow the link you can see the remaining photos of the bag. in the meantime, i shall try to ask the seller for more photos.

Thanks


----------



## drtoothfairy36

hrhsunshine said:


> The seller needs to show the strap connector hw.




I have requested more photos. They will give it to me in about 10 hours, since it is nighttime in Korea. Thank you!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sonya90 said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine
> 
> Bag: Givenchy nightingale
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...16?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd8256ae8
> 
> photos below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wont seem let me upload the rest of the photos, but if you follow the link you can see the remaining photos of the bag. in the meantime, i shall try to ask the seller for more photos.
> 
> Thanks



These photos are too small and far away from the bag and the features on the bag.
When you re-submit, make sure the photos are clear and CLOSE-UP
Also, refer to the thread and submit using the proper format.
This is important so that others can research and use this thread efficiently


----------



## Onnam

Hi hrhsunshine

Please authenticate this one for me. Thanks so much in advance 

Item name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG LARGE TOTE IN BLACK LEATHER $2100
Seller: tmoff50
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374115900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Onnam said:


> Hi hrhsunshine
> 
> Please authenticate this one for me. Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG LARGE TOTE IN BLACK LEATHER $2100
> Seller: tmoff50
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374115900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Authentic


----------



## moiemmi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181257983435

Large Bambi tote..


----------



## hrhsunshine

moiemmi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181257983435
> 
> Large Bambi tote..



1. All requests must be in the correct format. Refer to the OP and many other posts for the format.

2. The photos in the listing are not authentication photos. They are too far away to show any details.  Have seller send your close up photos of tags, inside of the bag, etc.


----------



## drtoothfairy36

hrhsunshine said:


> The seller needs to show the strap connector hw.



Greetings hrhsunshine.  Here are the additional photos requested.  Thank you!

















Cheers!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Good gosh, she just couldn't bear to take that wrapping off the strap hw, huh?
Atleast I can tell the bag is authentic from all the photos provided.
Good job getting the pix!



drtoothfairy36 said:


> Greetings hrhsunshine.  Here are the additional photos requested.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## drtoothfairy36

hrhsunshine said:


> Good gosh, she just couldn't bear to take that wrapping off the strap hw, huh?
> Atleast I can tell the bag is authentic from all the photos provided.
> Good job getting the pix!



Thanks hrhsunshine!  

I am cautious with this seller, because on previous threads, the seller doesn't give additional pictures to the other members.  I think this is the first time!  

Thank you so much for your help...in reviewing all the numerous pictures sent!

Take care!


----------



## M.Hulot

Hi,

Are these back packs authentic?

Item Name:  GIVENCHY Unisex Studded Backpack Bag 2011 Rottweiler Shark Tisci Kanye 
Item Number: 151160222847
Seller ID: kb7303
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Un...60222847?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item2331d9f47f 


Item Name: Givenchy Unisex S/S 2011 Studded Back Pack bag- kanye West Riccardo Tisci -Black
Item Number: 251369019583 
Seller ID: brand_fashion2008
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Un...69019583?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item3a86c2d8bf

Item Name: GIVENCHY STUDDED UNISEX BLACK BACKPACK / NYLON - LEATHER / KANYE TYGA , CIARA
Item Number: 181255868875
Seller ID: ukmyshop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ST...55868875?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item2a33b111cb

 I like the one with the logo more than the newer one that has "GIVENCHY" written on it, but can't find it anywhere except here. Still would rather not buy it if it's not authentic.

Thanks


----------



## Unclesams26

M.Hulot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these back packs authentic?
> 
> Item Name:  GIVENCHY Unisex Studded Backpack Bag 2011 Rottweiler Shark Tisci Kanye
> Item Number: 151160222847
> Seller ID: kb7303
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Un...60222847?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item2331d9f47f
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Unisex S/S 2011 Studded Back Pack bag- kanye West Riccardo Tisci -Black
> Item Number: 251369019583
> Seller ID: brand_fashion2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Un...69019583?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item3a86c2d8bf
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY STUDDED UNISEX BLACK BACKPACK / NYLON - LEATHER / KANYE TYGA , CIARA
> Item Number: 181255868875
> Seller ID: ukmyshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ST...55868875?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item2a33b111cb
> 
> I like the one with the logo more than the newer one that has "GIVENCHY" written on it, but can't find it anywhere except here. Still would rather not buy it if it's not authentic.
> 
> Thanks


I believe they are all replica bags


----------



## hrhsunshine

M.Hulot said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are these back packs authentic?
> 
> Item Name:  GIVENCHY Unisex Studded Backpack Bag 2011 Rottweiler Shark Tisci Kanye
> Item Number: 151160222847
> Seller ID: kb7303
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Un...60222847?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item2331d9f47f
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Unisex S/S 2011 Studded Back Pack bag- kanye West Riccardo Tisci -Black
> Item Number: 251369019583
> Seller ID: brand_fashion2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Un...69019583?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item3a86c2d8bf
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY STUDDED UNISEX BLACK BACKPACK / NYLON - LEATHER / KANYE TYGA , CIARA
> Item Number: 181255868875
> Seller ID: ukmyshop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ST...55868875?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item2a33b111cb
> 
> I like the one with the logo more than the newer one that has "GIVENCHY" written on it, but can't find it anywhere except here. Still would rather not buy it if it's not authentic.
> 
> Thanks



Extremely doubtful that these are authentic.


----------



## M.Hulot

Unclesams26 said:


> I believe they are all replica bags





hrhsunshine said:


> Extremely doubtful that these are authentic.



Thanks guys. The photos seem very similar to me though compared to the stock photos I've seen on the net so I thought they might be real. I really want one of these though and would even be willing to pay full retail for a used one (does anyone know a place that might still carry it aside from ebay? all stores I've visited and main online places were out).

Is there some sort of photo that I can ask for that would give it away 100% whether it's authentic or not without actually physically inspecting the bag? Just in case one of them might be authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

M.Hulot said:


> Thanks guys. The photos seem very similar to me though compared to the stock photos I've seen on the net so I thought they might be real. I really want one of these though and would even be willing to pay full retail for a used one (does anyone know a place that might still carry it aside from ebay? all stores I've visited and main online places were out).
> 
> Is there some sort of photo that I can ask for that would give it away 100% whether it's authentic or not without actually physically inspecting the bag? Just in case one of them might be authentic.



Never seen these before, so can't recommend.


----------



## jz8899

Hi
Can you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BAG 
Item Number:161128165130
Seller ID:mcdull_mcmug
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2583fcaf0a

Thank you


----------



## Bbch1c

Hi,

I recently received this bag as a gift. Can you tell me if it is authentic? 

Thank you

Givenchy Nightingale Medium


----------



## hrhsunshine

jz8899 said:


> Hi
> Can you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BAG
> Item Number:161128165130
> Seller ID:mcdull_mcmug
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-AUT...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2583fcaf0a
> 
> Thank you



No red flags.
To be totally sure you can ask for straight close up shots of:
1. back of the inside tag
2. underside of the zipper (part that zips)
3. both sides of the strap connector hw


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bbch1c said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently received this bag as a gift. Can you tell me if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale Medium



No red flags but to be totally sure, send me clear close up shots of:
1. both sides of the strap connector hw
2. back of the inside tag
3. side shot of the zipper (part that zips)


----------



## Bbch1c

Hi HRHSUNSHINE,

Here are the pictures you asked for:


----------



## Dyskoball

Hey Guys,

Would you kindly help me authenticate this bag? 

Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale Black 
Item Number: (Im not sure what this is  sorry) 
Seller ID: Belrose52
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Two-Way-Shoulder-Bag-/151165090274

Please let me know if I need to contact the seller for further info. 

Thanks heaps guys!! 
Cheers


----------



## Sanc

Hi Hrhsunshine, I have more photos now sorry about before.

Please let me know if this ant is authentic. Thanks so much.


----------



## lain

Hi, please help me authenticate this Pandora bag. I just bought it from reebonz.com. TIA !


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bbch1c said:


> Hi HRHSUNSHINE,
> 
> Here are the pictures you asked for:



Well, they are not the shots I asked for but I can see this bag is authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dyskoball said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Would you kindly help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale Black
> Item Number: (Im not sure what this is  sorry)
> Seller ID: Belrose52
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Two-Way-Shoulder-Bag-/151165090274
> 
> Please let me know if I need to contact the seller for further info.
> 
> Thanks heaps guys!!
> Cheers



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sanc said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine, I have more photos now sorry about before.
> 
> Please let me know if this ant is authentic. Thanks so much.



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

lain said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate this Pandora bag. I just bought it from reebonz.com. TIA !



Authentic


----------



## Dyskoball

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much for helping me out. Much appreciated


----------



## firstclass1

Dear experts - I can't find by searching some pages back if this bag already has been authenticated - so may I ask you to take a look on this please:

Item Name:  Givenchy Antigona With Receipt
Item Number:  331065892865
Seller ID:  devilwearingprada
Link:  http://www.ebay.ch/itm/331065892865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 for your help and your efforts !


----------



## Julija

Hi, lovely ladies!
I'm new to Givenchy (usually at Balenciaga & Mulberry). Saw a great deal on a bag, bought it but now having doubts about the authenticity. Bought from local seller so no auction link.
Name: Givenchy Medium Ball Chain Nightingale 
Color / season: unknown
Thank you in advance!


----------



## lain

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


 
Thanks, hrhsunshine .


----------



## hrhsunshine

firstclass1 said:


> Dear experts - I can't find by searching some pages back if this bag already has been authenticated - so may I ask you to take a look on this please:
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Antigona With Receipt
> Item Number:  331065892865
> Seller ID:  devilwearingprada
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ch/itm/331065892865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> for your help and your efforts !



No red flags but if you want to be totally sure, ask for shots of the strap connector hw from both sides and underside of the zipper (part that zips)


----------



## hrhsunshine

Julija said:


> Hi, lovely ladies!
> I'm new to Givenchy (usually at Balenciaga & Mulberry). Saw a great deal on a bag, bought it but now having doubts about the authenticity. Bought from local seller so no auction link.
> Name: Givenchy Medium Ball Chain Nightingale
> Color / season: unknown
> Thank you in advance!




Looks good. Nice find


----------



## Julija

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good. Nice find



OMG, thank you so much. I was having doubts because the color looked weird, I even wanted to return and then seller told me that at the shop the sales assistant cleaned the bag with brown cream because the bag was dusty after sitting on the shelf UGH!! Who does that to luxury handbag??? Have to figure out how to clean it now!


----------



## minhtu

I tried looking through the threads and hopefully no one already posted this!

Item: NEW W/RECEIPT! *GIVENCHY ANTIGONA* MEDIUM BAG BEIGE PEBBLED GOAT SILVER HARDWARE
Seller ID:shopbriannascloset
Item No: #390645857010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-W-RECEI...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af44ebaf2

Thanks you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

minhtu said:


> I tried looking through the threads and hopefully no one already posted this!
> 
> Item: NEW W/RECEIPT! *GIVENCHY ANTIGONA* MEDIUM BAG BEIGE PEBBLED GOAT SILVER HARDWARE
> Seller ID:shopbriannascloset
> Item No: #390645857010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-W-RECEI...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af44ebaf2
> 
> Thanks you so much



No red flags but if you want to be totally sure, get pics of the strap connector hw from both sides (seller will have to move/undo some of that wrapping to get this shot) and the underside of the zipper (part that zips)


----------



## FrankieP

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM GRAINY LEATHER TOTE
Seller: madeingreatbritain
No.: 221319187690
Linky: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-MEDIUM-GRAINY-LEATHER-TOTE-/221319187690

Greatly appreciated, you guys rock. xx


----------



## hrhsunshine

FrankieP said:


> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM GRAINY LEATHER TOTE
> Seller: madeingreatbritain
> No.: 221319187690
> Linky: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-MEDIUM-GRAINY-LEATHER-TOTE-/221319187690
> 
> Greatly appreciated, you guys rock. xx



Authentic


----------



## Francii

hello, i just bought a givenchy pandora mini  tricolor online black with brown and lighter brown the hard wear is gold but it is normal for the inner zip to have a different color?  Hope somebody can help.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Francii said:


> hello, i just bought a givenchy pandora mini  tricolor online black with brown and lighter brown the hard wear is gold but it is normal for the inner zip to have a different color?  Hope somebody can help.



This is not the thread for this inquiry.  This thread is strictly for authentication requests.  Pls post in the Givenchy sub-forum.


----------



## mary79

Dear Ladies,

I purchased this from an outlet shop this morning... could you please authenticate it? Thank you!


----------



## mary79

More pics.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mary79 said:


> More pics.



No red flags, Just send me front and back shots of the inside leather tag


----------



## mary79

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags, Just send me front and back shots of the inside leather tag


Thank you so much for the speedy reply. 

The only leather tag I can find is this one, which seems to be sown in to the fabric (so it has no "back". Should there be another one somewhere? Where should I look for it?

Thanks again.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mary79 said:


> Thank you so much for the speedy reply.
> 
> The only leather tag I can find is this one, which seems to be sown in to the fabric (so it has no "back". Should there be another one somewhere? Where should I look for it?
> 
> Thanks again.



Pls just open your bag and take photos of the inside.  Your bag should have a leather tag inside.

***Never mind. I saw your last photo.  Looks good***


----------



## mary79

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls just open your bag and take photos of the inside.  Your bag should have a leather tag inside.
> 
> ***Never mind. I saw your last photo.  Looks good***


Thank you - I greatly appreciate your kind help. (I was suddenly worried because no one seems to know the outlet and the price seemed almost too good to be true!).


----------



## bags_ftw

Hi ladies! I'm a newbie when it comes to givenchy.. Can u pls authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## bags_ftw

Sorry.. Only one picture uploaded.. Here are the others


----------



## bags_ftw

Here's another one. Thanks again!


----------



## bags_ftw

And here's the hardware


----------



## carminaladivina

Hello Ladies,
I had purchased a bag, but I'm not sure it's original.
Please can you authenticate it for me, I don't have links, only pictures.
It's leader, and it seems good quality but I need your opinion.
Thanks in advance!

Item Name (if you know it):   GIVENCHY OBSEDIA 
Link (if available):        https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=70C0EAB806D86E17!1764&authkey=!AHR6MWxgq_Lk_HQ

So many thanks for all.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bags_ftw said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a newbie when it comes to givenchy.. Can u pls authenticate? Thanks!



Retake photos in daylight. Submit clear close-ups of the parts you have shown. I need to see both sides of that inside tag as well.


----------



## hrhsunshine

carminaladivina said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I had purchased a bag, but I'm not sure it's original.
> Please can you authenticate it for me, I don't have links, only pictures.
> It's leader, and it seems good quality but I need your opinion.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):   GIVENCHY OBSEDIA
> Link (if available):        https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=70C0EAB806D86E17!1764&authkey=!AHR6MWxgq_Lk_HQ
> 
> So many thanks for all.



Looks good


----------



## pincesbella

Hi Ladies,

I had purchased this Givenchy Crinkled leather nightingale and I'm not sure of its authenticity. this is my very first givenchy.  please help. Thank you so much in advance. 

photo link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy nightingale?sort=3&page=1


----------



## carminaladivina

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Perfect!!!  I was thinking so, but I have "discover" pages selling fakes very very similar (but there seems are not leather, but the rest is equal...)
So many thanks!  You done a good job here!
Regards

Carmina


----------



## bags_ftw

Sorry.. Hope these are better


----------



## bags_ftw

Here's another


----------



## bags_ftw

And another


----------



## bags_ftw

And another


----------



## bags_ftw

Hope these help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bags_ftw said:


> Hope these help!




Looks good! Good job with the pix.


----------



## AlexBacaaa

Can you authenticate this Givenchy? Thanks!!

ITEM NAME: Givenchy Unisex S/S 2011 Studded Back Pack bag- kanye West Riccardo Tisci -Black
ITEM #: 251369019583
SELLER NAME: brand_fashion2008
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Un...69019583?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item3a86c2d8bf


----------



## bags_ftw

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good! Good job with the pix.



Thanks a lot hrhsunshine!! )


----------



## hrhsunshine

AlexBacaaa said:


> Can you authenticate this Givenchy? Thanks!!
> 
> ITEM NAME: Givenchy Unisex S/S 2011 Studded Back Pack bag- kanye West Riccardo Tisci -Black
> ITEM #: 251369019583
> SELLER NAME: brand_fashion2008
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Un...69019583?pt=UK_Men_s_Bags&hash=item3a86c2d8bf




Another member asked for authentication on this style backpack.
I know this style was released a couple years ago.
Unfortunately, I couldn't determine authenticity with absolute certainty and still cannot.
Sorry about that.


----------



## AlexBacaaa

hrhsunshine said:


> Another member asked for authentication on this style backpack.
> I know this style was released a couple years ago.
> Unfortunately, I couldn't determine authenticity with absolute certainty and still cannot.
> Sorry about that.



Thanks for trying. I won't buy it. Thanks!


----------



## pincesbella

Hi hrhsunshine , 
Sorry for the bump , any chance you can take a look at posting # 5843 ? I need your expertise please  thank you so much for all that you do .


----------



## blessedXYZ

Hi!

Appreciate help with the pouch please? =)

Item: Pandora Pouch
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/155827-givenchy-pink-pandora-pochette-bn-500-nego.html

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!


----------



## amydg2

hi  where did u purchase ur bag?  thanks


----------



## sofresh2def

hello, are these bags authentic? The seller posted new pics. Thanks so much!  

Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Green Nightingale Tote 
Item Number:261320243553 
Seller: mylifebeingme 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Lar...item3cd7e67961

This person is also selling a second tote in a different color which I am more interested in, but I assume if the green one is authentic, then the gray one is as well?

Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Grey Tote
I tem Number:261318143766 
Seller: mylifebeingme
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Lar...item3cd7c66f16


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I had purchased this Givenchy Crinkled leather nightingale and I'm not sure of its authenticity. this is my very first givenchy.  please help. Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> photo link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy nightingale?sort=3&page=1




Terribly sorry for missing this one.
Looks good! Nice texture on the leather too. Congrats!


----------



## hrhsunshine

blessedXYZ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Appreciate help with the pouch please? =)
> 
> Item: Pandora Pouch
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/155827-givenchy-pink-pandora-pochette-bn-500-nego.html
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> hello, are these bags authentic? The seller posted new pics. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Green Nightingale Tote
> Item Number:261320243553
> Seller: mylifebeingme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Lar...item3cd7e67961
> 
> This person is also selling a second tote in a different color which I am more interested in, but I assume if the green one is authentic, then the gray one is as well?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Grey Tote
> I tem Number:261318143766
> Seller: mylifebeingme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Lar...item3cd7c66f16



Both listings were removed and cannot be viewed


----------



## blessedXYZ

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



THANK YOU hrhsunshine! Really appreciate it!


----------



## sofresh2def

hrhsunshine said:


> Both listings were removed and cannot be viewed



I apologize.  This link should work. It looks like the green one was taken down.

Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Grey Tote
I tem Number:261318143766 
Seller: mylifebeingme
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261318143766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## sofresh2def

hrhsunshine said:


> Both listings were removed and cannot be viewed


Oh, and this one was reposted under a different listing. Thank you hrhsunshine!!

Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Green Nightingale Tote 
Item Number:261334581251
Seller: mylifebeingme 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd8c14003


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> I apologize.  This link should work. It looks like the green one was taken down.
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Grey Tote
> I tem Number:261318143766
> Seller: mylifebeingme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261318143766?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648




Page wouldn't load


----------



## hrhsunshine

sofresh2def said:


> Oh, and this one was reposted under a different listing. Thank you hrhsunshine!!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Large Green Nightingale Tote
> Item Number:261334581251
> Seller: mylifebeingme
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd8c14003



Listing doesn't have authentication photos.
Refer to my signature for nightingale examples with the requisite photos


----------



## elvisgurly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/231097298290?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

 busybeejennifer
*Givenchy 12 Medium/Large Deep Red Vintage Blouse *

231097298290


----------



## flower4

Hi ladies, 

Can anyone help to authenticate this antigona bag please? Appreciated!!!!

Item Name:AUTHENTIC Givenchy Small Antigona Satchel Tote in Smooth Black Leather BNWT
Item Number:251383231360
Seller ID:alamodevivi
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251383231360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> Terribly sorry for missing this one.
> Looks good! Nice texture on the leather too. Congrats!


 

Hrhsunshine 
Thank you so much ! You are such a rockstar  thanks a million !


----------



## cooknchill

Hi,

Could someone help me verify if this Pandora is authentic? 

Thanks!

Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...y-pandora-dark-grey-soft-lambskin-1500-a.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

elvisgurly said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231097298290?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> busybeejennifer
> *Givenchy 12 Medium/Large Deep Red Vintage Blouse *
> 
> 231097298290




Sorry, we only authenticate bags.


----------



## hrhsunshine

flower4 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone help to authenticate this antigona bag please? Appreciated!!!!
> 
> Item Name:AUTHENTIC Givenchy Small Antigona Satchel Tote in Smooth Black Leather BNWT
> Item Number:251383231360
> Seller ID:alamodevivi
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251383231360?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



Listing has a lot of photos to show bag's condition.
Refer to my signature for prior requests that include the requisite photos for authentication.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cooknchill said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help me verify if this Pandora is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer...y-pandora-dark-grey-soft-lambskin-1500-a.html



This one is looking a bit off to me.  I need more photos.
I need straight clear close up shots of : strap connector hw, inside tag (both sides), the top closure zipper (part that zips from the side), inside zip pocket's zipper pull (straight clear shot)


----------



## Younna

HI, could you help me authenticate

Item Name: 
*Givenchy Nightingale Hand Schulter Tasche
Item Number: 190971307285
Seller ID: agra81
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/190971307285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


----------



## hrhsunshine

Younna said:


> HI, could you help me authenticate
> 
> Item Name:
> *Givenchy Nightingale Hand Schulter Tasche
> Item Number: 190971307285
> Seller ID: agra81
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/190971307285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*




Fake


----------



## love00sh

Hi hrhsunshine 

Could you take a look at this bag? I'd like to know if this is authentic plus ID on the color, if possible. I probably took more than enough pictures, because the true color was pretty hard to capture. It's super saturated blue, and I'm wondering if this color is Moroccan blue. If you need other pictures, let me know! Thank you always 

http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/love00sh/library/givenchy blue?sort=3&page=1


----------



## serenityneow

Dear hrhsunshine, 

Please let me know if this Medium Aubergine goat Antigona is authentic.  I have to upload the pics in 2 posts.  Here's #1.  Thank you!


----------



## serenityneow

And #2.  Sorry the pictures are posting twice  - I don't know why my phone does that.  Thanks again!


----------



## hrhsunshine

love00sh said:


> Hi hrhsunshine
> 
> Could you take a look at this bag? I'd like to know if this is authentic plus ID on the color, if possible. I probably took more than enough pictures, because the true color was pretty hard to capture. It's super saturated blue, and I'm wondering if this color is Moroccan blue. If you need other pictures, let me know! Thank you always
> 
> http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/love00sh/library/givenchy blue?sort=3&page=1




Ur bag is authentic but I am doubtful that it is MB. 
The color looks lighter in ur photos than mine does.
U should post an ID request in the sub-forum.  I believe there is a thread to ID bags.


----------



## hrhsunshine

serenityneow said:


> And #2.  Sorry the pictures are posting twice  - I don't know why my phone does that.  Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 2407528
> View attachment 2407529
> View attachment 2407530
> View attachment 2407531
> View attachment 2407532
> View attachment 2407533




Good job with the shots.
Authentic


----------



## love00sh

hrhsunshine said:


> Ur bag is authentic but I am doubtful that it is MB.
> The color looks lighter in ur photos than mine does.
> U should post an ID request in the sub-forum.  I believe there is a thread to ID bags.



Thank you hrhsunshine! Will post on ID forum 
Thanks again~


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you, hrhsunshine!  I'm so glad it's authentic!


----------



## sealedwithlove

I'm very excited for my first Givenchy so if any of you ladies can authenticate this I'd be so grateful! 

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora in Black Medium With Chain
Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/157045-preloved-givenchy-pandora-medium-black-chain.html

Additional photos//


----------



## quietasacup

Please help me authenticate 

Item Name: Givenchy Tote Bag
Seller ID: 	yentru85
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181261943783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 


























I was told that Givenchy does make some bags in china as well and this was one that was only £680 on overstock.com so it's not one the more premium bags you see fakes of everywhere.

I've already bought it so I hope I don't need to return it as I thought it would make a good everyday bag for work. 

Fingers Crossed! Thank you so much in advance for your time xxxx


----------



## hrhsunshine

sealedwithlove said:


> I'm very excited for my first Givenchy so if any of you ladies can authenticate this I'd be so grateful!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora in Black Medium With Chain
> Link (if available): http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/157045-preloved-givenchy-pandora-medium-black-chain.html
> 
> Additional photos//



There should be another leather tag inside the bag. Have seller shoot front and back of that tag in better lighting and close-up clear shots.  Natural lighting is best.  The black leather is hard to see in this artificial lighting she uses.


----------



## hrhsunshine

quietasacup said:


> Please help me authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Tote Bag
> Seller ID:     yentru85
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181261943783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that Givenchy does make some bags in china as well and this was one that was only £680 on overstock.com so it's not one the more premium bags you see fakes of everywhere.
> 
> I've already bought it so I hope I don't need to return it as I thought it would make a good everyday bag for work.
> 
> Fingers Crossed! Thank you so much in advance for your time xxxx



I need big shots.  These are too small.

Shots need to be close up and clear.  I need shots of the GIVENCHY letters, the inside leather tag (front and back), bag closure hw.  

Describe the feel of the leather quality to me as well.


----------



## Petra999

Please Authenticate! Very much appreciated.

Givenchy Nightingale Beige
Item Listing #: 301027092130
Seller:bham6555
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46169ce6a2


----------



## hrhsunshine

Petra999 said:


> Please Authenticate! Very much appreciated.
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale Beige
> Item Listing #: 301027092130
> Seller:bham6555
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...130?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item46169ce6a2



No red flags but to be totally sure, seller needs to show the strap connector hw from both sides, not just one side as in the listing photos.


----------



## sealedwithlove

hrhsunshine said:


> There should be another leather tag inside the bag. Have seller shoot front and back of that tag in better lighting and close-up clear shots.  Natural lighting is best.  The black leather is hard to see in this artificial lighting she uses.



Here's the photo of the other leather tag she just took for me -






Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## hrhsunshine

sealedwithlove said:


> Here's the photo of the other leather tag she just took for me -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help



Looks good!


----------



## Piarpreet

I tem name: Givenchy leather and nylon medium green neon Nightingale Bag
Item number: 111226692569
Seller: alaaameen
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-le...Handbags&var=410244633481&hash=item19e5a0a3d9


----------



## quietasacup

hrhsunshine said:


> I need big shots.  These are too small.
> 
> Shots need to be close up and clear.  I need shots of the GIVENCHY letters, the inside leather tag (front and back), bag closure hw.
> 
> Describe the feel of the leather quality to me as well.



Apologies for the quality of the photos as they were taken with my iphone.


----------



## hrhsunshine

quietasacup said:


> Apologies for the quality of the photos as they were taken with my iphone.



Good job with the photos. Finally, how does the leather and workmanship seem to you?


----------



## quietasacup

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job with the photos. Finally, how does the leather and workmanship seem to you?


Hello hrhsunshine

Is there anything in particular you would like me to comment on? The leather is nice and supple not very hard but a bit more buttery but not too soft either so there's a slight stiffness to as well. There isn't a stray stitch on the bag also with is nice. The seller I bought it from seems reputable enough as she is selling stuff from the outnet but I get very paranoid when buying second hand. 

It looks identical to this handbag but there's obviously more detail to it which I've posted in the photos. http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-black-large-black-leather-tote-bag/

The only thing that worried me was the made in china but I've been told they do make some of their bags in china. 

Thank you so much for your time


----------



## hrhsunshine

quietasacup said:


> Hello hrhsunshine
> 
> Is there anything in particular you would like me to comment on? The leather is nice and supple not very hard but a bit more buttery but not too soft either so there's a slight stiffness to as well. There isn't a stray stitch on the bag also with is nice. The seller I bought it from seems reputable enough as she is selling stuff from the outnet but I get very paranoid when buying second hand.
> 
> It looks identical to this handbag but there's obviously more detail to it which I've posted in the photos. http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-black-large-black-leather-tote-bag/
> 
> The only thing that worried me was the made in china but I've been told they do make some of their bags in china.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time




U did a great job. Based on the photos and ur description, I would say this is authentic.


----------



## lily94

Hello, 
This is my first post, so please excuse me if I make any mistakes  
Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
Sorry for the blurry photos.

Item Name: GIVENCHY Antigona
Link: This bag is a gift 































Thank you


----------



## celineonme

Hi there,

this is my first time using the forum. I was wondering if you could please authenticate my bag? I just purchased it.

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA































Thank you I really appreciate it.

x


----------



## quietasacup

hrhsunshine said:


> U did a great job. Based on the photos and ur description, I would say this is authentic.


Thank you again so much for your time


----------



## hrhsunshine

Piarpreet said:


> I tem name: Givenchy leather and nylon medium green neon Nightingale Bag
> Item number: 111226692569
> Seller: alaaameen
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-le...Handbags&var=410244633481&hash=item19e5a0a3d9



No red flags but to be sure, I would want better shots of that inside tag. Front and back close and straight


----------



## hrhsunshine

lily94 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post, so please excuse me if I make any mistakes
> Can anyone please authenticate this bag?
> Sorry for the blurry photos.
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Antigona
> Link: This bag is a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

celineonme said:


> Hi there,
> 
> this is my first time using the forum. I was wondering if you could please authenticate my bag? I just purchased it.
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I really appreciate it.
> 
> x



Authentic


----------



## celineonme

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


thank you so much! It was bought from Reebonz, I know they're legit but just wanted to be cautious  thanks a million


----------



## TL03805

Hi all, 
I'm new to this forum - and have just purchased a brown medium Antigona bag from Mynetsale! And scared for when it arrives! =C Based on everything I have read, lead time is disappointing, goods are fake, refund may take ages, credit is usesless to people who would never order from there again... I had a lot of confiedence in my purchase because Rebecca Judd promotes it and still defends the site until a gf of mine pointed out all the complaints. 
Just wondering to lift my spirits a little..are there any girls who have purchased from mynetsale and received legitimate goods (and are happy and satisfied with their purchase)?


----------



## lyndat

TL03805 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this forum - and have just purchased a brown medium Antigona bag from Mynetsale! And scared for when it arrives! =C Based on everything I have read, lead time is disappointing, goods are fake, refund may take ages, credit is usesless to people who would never order from there again... I had a lot of confiedence in my purchase because Rebecca Judd promotes it and still defends the site until a gf of mine pointed out all the complaints.
> Just wondering to lift my spirits a little..are there any girls who have purchased from mynetsale and received legitimate goods (and are happy and satisfied with their purchase)?




Hi there! I bought a Givenchy Antigona from there late September and received it early November (within the estimated delivery date). I'm quite happy with my bag- quality wise it is exactly what I would have expected and I also had it authenticated by the lovely ladies on the authenticate thread. 
Also, their Givenchy items are returnable for a refund (not store credit). I was a bit concerned about having store credit that would have been useless but was assured by a customer service rep that their Givenchy items are returnable for a refund within 14 days. 
I was a bit worried when I ordered it, just like you. Would I purchase from there again? Probably, but I would tread carefully as I have heard some bad things about some of the other brands they carry. I would make sure to have everything authenticated as you can never be too sure. 
Hope that makes you feel a bit better! Just remember to post in the authenticate thread as soon as you get it!


----------



## lily94

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## eddya

Hi, someone is selling an used givenchy sweatshirt - could you please check it? I love the image but it's highly probable that it's fake, isn't it? Thanks

http://s21.postimg.org/t33gjvczr/GIV_1.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/gcz86s51j/GIV_3.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/mnzu9ggw7/GIV_2.jpg

http://s21.postimg.org/m8okgfuyv/GIV_4.jpg


----------



## TL03805

lyndat said:


> Hi there! I bought a Givenchy Antigona from there late September and received it early November (within the estimated delivery date). I'm quite happy with my bag- quality wise it is exactly what I would have expected and I also had it authenticated by the lovely ladies on the authenticate thread.
> Also, their Givenchy items are returnable for a refund (not store credit). I was a bit concerned about having store credit that would have been useless but was assured by a customer service rep that their Givenchy items are returnable for a refund within 14 days.
> I was a bit worried when I ordered it, just like you. Would I purchase from there again? Probably, but I would tread carefully as I have heard some bad things about some of the other brands they carry. I would make sure to have everything authenticated as you can never be too sure.
> Hope that makes you feel a bit better! Just remember to post in the authenticate thread as soon as you get it!


Thanks Lyndat =) Much appreciated for you sharing your experience


----------



## hrhsunshine

TL03805 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this forum - and have just purchased a brown medium Antigona bag from Mynetsale! And scared for when it arrives! =C Based on everything I have read, lead time is disappointing, goods are fake, refund may take ages, credit is usesless to people who would never order from there again... I had a lot of confiedence in my purchase because Rebecca Judd promotes it and still defends the site until a gf of mine pointed out all the complaints.
> Just wondering to lift my spirits a little..are there any girls who have purchased from mynetsale and received legitimate goods (and are happy and satisfied with their purchase)?





lyndat said:


> Hi there! I bought a Givenchy Antigona from there late September and received it early November (within the estimated delivery date). I'm quite happy with my bag- quality wise it is exactly what I would have expected and I also had it authenticated by the lovely ladies on the authenticate thread.
> Also, their Givenchy items are returnable for a refund (not store credit). I was a bit concerned about having store credit that would have been useless but was assured by a customer service rep that their Givenchy items are returnable for a refund within 14 days.
> I was a bit worried when I ordered it, just like you. Would I purchase from there again? Probably, but I would tread carefully as I have heard some bad things about some of the other brands they carry. I would make sure to have everything authenticated as you can never be too sure.
> Hope that makes you feel a bit better! Just remember to post in the authenticate thread as soon as you get it!





TL03805 said:


> Thanks Lyndat =) Much appreciated for you sharing your experience




Hi ladies,

For the future,  pls refrain from posting discussions such as these on the authentication thread.  This thread is strictly for authenticating.  Discussions of questionable retailers should be posted elsewhere in the Givenchy subforum.  Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## hrhsunshine

eddya said:


> Hi, someone is selling an used givenchy sweatshirt - could you please check it? I love the image but it's highly probable that it's fake, isn't it? Thanks
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/t33gjvczr/GIV_1.jpg
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/gcz86s51j/GIV_3.jpg
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/mnzu9ggw7/GIV_2.jpg
> 
> http://s21.postimg.org/m8okgfuyv/GIV_4.jpg



Sorry but we only authenticate Givenchy bags at this point.


----------



## lyndat

hrhsunshine said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> For the future,  pls refrain from posting discussions such as these on the authentication thread.  This thread is strictly for authenticating.  Discussions of questionable retailers should be posted elsewhere in the Givenchy subforum.  Thanks for your understanding.




Hi!

So sorry, I actually thought I was posting in one of the other threads (my phone app isn't the best and I only realised when I had submitted my post). 

Won't happen again! Sorry!


----------



## Amandarin

Item Name: GIVENCHY BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE XL SATCHEL BAG REMOVABLE LONG STRAP
Seller: jennzclozet
NUmber: 251386055807
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-BL...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a87c6cc7f


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amandarin said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE XL SATCHEL BAG REMOVABLE LONG STRAP
> Seller: jennzclozet
> NUmber: 251386055807
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-BL...807?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a87c6cc7f



Need to see the other leather tag on the inside of the bag. Show the back and front of the tag. I want shots from both sides of the strap connector hw. All shots must be close up straight on and clear


----------



## Amandarin

hrhsunshine said:


> Need to see the other leather tag on the inside of the bag. Show the back and front of the tag. I want shots from both sides of the strap connector hw. All shots must be close up straight on and clear



thank you so much! I have asked for the photos 

What about:

Name: Authentic Givenchy Black and Bronze Large Nightingale
Seller: Strictly Pursonal 
Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ghtingale--i-92306-s-245.html?images=true#img


----------



## Amandarin

Name: Givenchy NIGHTINGALE Medium Blue Leather Shoulder Tote Shopper Bag $2020
Seller: 3662marina 
Number: 281202676251
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-NI...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4178fc521b

*Sorry, I'm really excited about givenchy haha but don't really know much about the authenticity side


----------



## Amandarin

Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Dark Brown Tote

Seller: accessorize.me

Number: 261340042112

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...112?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd9149380


*Sorry, I'm really excited about givenchy haha but don't really know much about the authenticity side


----------



## Amandarin

Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black

Seller: adacleveland45

Number: 231107531833

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cf151439


*Sorry, I'm really excited about givenchy haha but don't really know much about the authenticity side


----------



## fredd_fs

Hi could you authenticate this studded strap backpack from Givenchy by Ricardo Tisci

thanks!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amandarin said:


> thank you so much! I have asked for the photos
> 
> What about:
> 
> Name: Authentic Givenchy Black and Bronze Large Nightingale
> Seller: Strictly Pursonal
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...ghtingale--i-92306-s-245.html?images=true#img



Authentic



Amandarin said:


> Name: Givenchy NIGHTINGALE Medium Blue Leather Shoulder Tote Shopper Bag $2020
> Seller: 3662marina
> Number: 281202676251
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-NI...251?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4178fc521b



Authentic



Amandarin said:


> Name: GIVENCHY Large Nightingale Dark Brown Tote
> 
> Seller: accessorize.me
> 
> Number: 261340042112
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...112?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd9149380



Authentic



Amandarin said:


> Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
> 
> Seller: adacleveland45
> 
> Number: 231107531833
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...833?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35cf151439



I want to see more close up and CLEAR shots of this bag: 1. both sides of the strap connector hw, 2. inside tags (there are TWO tags) I want to see back and front of one and a clear straight shot of the one by the zip pocket 3. side view of the top closure zipper (part that zips)


----------



## hrhsunshine

fredd_fs said:


> Hi could you authenticate this studded strap backpack from Givenchy by Ricardo Tisci
> 
> thanks!!



I've been presented with this backpack twice in the last month.
Unfortunately, I am not familiar enough with this style.
I do know that it was out a couple years ago, but am unable to authenticate it.

Sorry.


----------



## kittenbell

Hi ladies could you please help me with this pandora? Thank you! 

Item name: givenchy pandora medium (in grey/greenish leather)

Pics:


----------



## Glitterattikitt

Hi can someone help me authenticate this givenchy nightingale? The seller said she didn't keep her receipt.
I don't remember the embossed logo so small and defined. I really want to purchase my first nightingale!! She's selling it for 1200 USD
	

		
			
		

		
	







Many thankssss!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kittenbell said:


> Hi ladies could you please help me with this pandora? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: givenchy pandora medium (in grey/greenish leather)
> 
> Pics:
> View attachment 2417493
> View attachment 2417494
> View attachment 2417497
> View attachment 2417498
> View attachment 2417499
> View attachment 2417500



Authentic.
Good job taking photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glitterattikitt said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this givenchy nightingale? The seller said she didn't keep her receipt.
> I don't remember the embossed logo so small and defined. I really want to purchase my first nightingale!! She's selling it for 1200 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2417518
> View attachment 2417519
> View attachment 2417520
> View attachment 2417521
> 
> 
> Many thankssss!




Shots are small and hazy. Need big clear close-up shots.
Look at my signature for the shots I need on Gale.
If there is a listing online, submit with the listing info in the correct format


----------



## Amandarin

Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Satchel Hobo Medium Handbag

Seller: Cozzibear65

Number: 291029559257

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c2b6a7d9


----------



## Amandarin

Name: AUTH. GIVENCHY "NIGHTINGALE" BAG W/GUNMETAL HARDWARE - RARE & FABULOUS!!

Seller: dreamydesigns4u

Number: 271338315184

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GIVENC...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2d061db0


----------



## Amandarin

Name: Givenchy Medium Brown Crinkly Patent Nightingale

Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds

Link: http://www.malleries.com/givenchy-medium-brown-crinkly-patent-nightingale-i-121399-s-2791.html


----------



## svvallovv

Dear girls, 
Would you pls help he to authenticate following bag ?
Item Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
Item Number: 231107531833
Seller ID:  adacleveland45 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231107531833&ssPageName=ADME:L:CORT:US:1120


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amandarin said:


> Name: Givenchy Nightingale Black Leather Satchel Hobo Medium Handbag
> 
> Seller: Cozzibear65
> 
> Number: 291029559257
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c2b6a7d9



Authentic



Amandarin said:


> Name: AUTH. GIVENCHY "NIGHTINGALE" BAG W/GUNMETAL HARDWARE - RARE & FABULOUS!!
> 
> Seller: dreamydesigns4u
> 
> Number: 271338315184
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-GIVENC...184?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2d061db0



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amandarin said:


> Name: Givenchy Medium Brown Crinkly Patent Nightingale
> 
> Seller: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> 
> Link: http://www.malleries.com/givenchy-medium-brown-crinkly-patent-nightingale-i-121399-s-2791.html




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

svvallovv said:


> Dear girls,
> Would you pls help he to authenticate following bag ?
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
> Item Number: 231107531833
> Seller ID:  adacleveland45
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231107531833&ssPageName=ADME:L:CORT:US:1120




Listing ended.
Pls research the thread prior to submitting to avoid duplicate submissions.
This bag has already been submitted.


----------



## cwestern

Hi! I have been reading Purseblog for a long time now and finally set up an account .  I recently purchased a Givenchy bag from Rue Lala and wanted to see if you could authenticate for me, please?

Name: Givenchy Pandora Medium, Orange - calf leather?
Seller: Rue Lala


----------



## hrhsunshine

cwestern said:


> Hi! I have been reading Purseblog for a long time now and finally set up an account .  I recently purchased a Givenchy bag from Rue Lala and wanted to see if you could authenticate for me, please?
> 
> Name: Givenchy Pandora Medium, Orange - calf leather?
> Seller: Rue Lala



authentic


----------



## cwestern

hrhsunshine said:


> authentic


That was fast! Thank you so much!


----------



## kittenbell

Thanks hrhsunshine!


----------



## princes0206

Hi girls pls help authenticating this bag thanks in advance!

Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE AUBERGINE PURPLE LARGE SOLD OUT BARNEYS 100% AUTH. $2,340+
Item Number: 231104441990
Seller ID: ipsedixit13
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231104441990&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

These are the only pictures the seller has. She said the dust bag is missing as well as the tags

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/dH8AAOxyNepRm9q3/$(KGrHqJ,!rIFG,jPqW0CBRm9q3eb7w~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/wqsAAOxyEjpRm9rB/$T2eC16V,!w0E9szNZISIBRm9r!wlWQ~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/oTIAAMXQh5JRm9rM/$T2eC16J,!)sE9swm(v0lBRm9rK180w~~60_14.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/Mo0AAMXQUaJRm9rP/$T2eC16J,!yEE9s5jDY95BRm9rPLd6g~~60_14.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/xMgAAMXQ-3NRm9rX/$T2eC16Z,!yEE9s5jGKMBBRm9rWtqD!~~60_14.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/2AQAAOxy4dBRm9s0/$T2eC16JHJFsFFSQJ7RohBRm9szYCs!~~60_14.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/7ysAAMXQEbdRm9tP/$(KGrHqZHJEEFGNMEQ9ECBRm9tO88!!~~60_14.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/VKgAAMXQMfZRm9t0/$(KGrHqJHJEEFGNNi1W!5BRm9tzz4-w~~60_14.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/GHMAAMXQVs1Rm9uW/$T2eC16VHJIQE9qUHtHjcBRm9uVyvjw~~60_14.JPG


----------



## catherinkadink

Hi, I was hoping to purchase this pre-loved givenchy bag from an online seller and was wondering if you could help me authenticate it! 

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black - Goatskin
Seller ID: http://instagram.com/blossomswans
Link: http://instagram.com/p/fkhR1gjCPY/

i also attached additional photos that the seller provided. thanks so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

princes0206 said:


> Hi girls pls help authenticating this bag thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE AUBERGINE PURPLE LARGE SOLD OUT BARNEYS 100% AUTH. $2,340+
> Item Number: 231104441990
> Seller ID: ipsedixit13
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231104441990&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> These are the only pictures the seller has. She said the dust bag is missing as well as the tags
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/dH8AAOxyNepRm9q3/$(KGrHqJ,!rIFG,jPqW0CBRm9q3eb7w~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/wqsAAOxyEjpRm9rB/$T2eC16V,!w0E9szNZISIBRm9r!wlWQ~~60_57.JPG?rt=nc
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/oTIAAMXQh5JRm9rM/$T2eC16J,!)sE9swm(v0lBRm9rK180w~~60_14.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/Mo0AAMXQUaJRm9rP/$T2eC16J,!yEE9s5jDY95BRm9rPLd6g~~60_14.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/xMgAAMXQ-3NRm9rX/$T2eC16Z,!yEE9s5jGKMBBRm9rWtqD!~~60_14.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/2AQAAOxy4dBRm9s0/$T2eC16JHJFsFFSQJ7RohBRm9szYCs!~~60_14.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/7ysAAMXQEbdRm9tP/$(KGrHqZHJEEFGNMEQ9ECBRm9tO88!!~~60_14.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/VKgAAMXQMfZRm9t0/$(KGrHqJHJEEFGNNi1W!5BRm9tzz4-w~~60_14.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/GIVENCHY-NIGHTINGALE-AUBERGINE-PURPLE-LARGE-SOLD-OUT-BARNEYS-100-AUTH-2-340-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/GHMAAMXQVs1Rm9uW/$T2eC16VHJIQE9qUHtHjcBRm9uVyvjw~~60_14.JPG



Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

catherinkadink said:


> Hi, I was hoping to purchase this pre-loved givenchy bag from an online seller and was wondering if you could help me authenticate it!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black - Goatskin
> Seller ID: http://instagram.com/blossomswans
> Link: http://instagram.com/p/fkhR1gjCPY/
> 
> i also attached additional photos that the seller provided. thanks so much



Authentic


----------



## princes0206

wow thanks for the quick response! how about this one?

Item Name: GIVENCHY Small Nightingale Grainy Leather in Aubergine
Item Number: 261340163406
Seller ID: 5820ink 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Sm...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thanks again!


----------



## catherinkadink

thank you!


----------



## ispy

Hi could you authenticate this bag for me please?

Item Name: Givenchy Medium Croc Embossed Antigona in Emerald Green

Item Number: 360738544008

Seller ID: get-some-sunshine-into-your-wardrobe

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ME...-Embossed-Antigona-Bag-/360738544008#shpCntId

Seller is saying price is US$3990 and non- negotiable. What's the list price of this bag? I've been looking for this bag for forever!

I've asked seller for more pics:

Could you post more pics of the bag, including front and back of tag on the inside pocket please


----------



## hrhsunshine

princes0206 said:


> wow thanks for the quick response! how about this one?
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY Small Nightingale Grainy Leather in Aubergine
> Item Number: 261340163406
> Seller ID: 5820ink
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Sm...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thanks again!



Listing ended but authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

ispy said:


> Hi could you authenticate this bag for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Croc Embossed Antigona in Emerald Green
> 
> Item Number: 360738544008
> 
> Seller ID: get-some-sunshine-into-your-wardrobe
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ME...-Embossed-Antigona-Bag-/360738544008#shpCntId
> 
> Seller is saying price is US$3990 and non- negotiable. What's the list price of this bag? I've been looking for this bag for forever!
> 
> I've asked seller for more pics:
> 
> Could you post more pics of the bag, including front and back of tag on the inside pocket please




Listing only has a stock photo. Get photos of the bag. You need to ask for the other shots as well. Refer to my signature for Ant requests that have all the requisite shots. This particular bag is only croc embossed, I believe. I don't know of any embossed Ants that have reached $3K retail.


----------



## lightmeupx

hi there please help me with this bag thanks for all your help!!

Item Name:GIVENCHY BLACK CONEY BANDAGE LEATHER HANDBAG ****OOOH LA LA**
Item Number:261345939656
Seller ID:sandyshabu
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd96e90c8#shpCntId


----------



## red555

Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA Leather LTD ED
Item Number: 321267905375
Seller ID: boston_super
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321267905375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hope you can help me authenticate  Thank you so much!


----------



## steph22

Hi, please advise.

Name: GIVENCHY BLACK ANTIGONA SMALL GOATSKIN LEATHER SILVER HW MINT TOTE SATCHEL BAG

Seller: vrede-us2013

Number: 261347382930

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd9849692


----------



## Vickaikai

Just purchased this GORG bag and want to make sure it's authentic!  TIA!!!

Item Name: Washed Black Croc Embossed Medium Pandora
Link: https://plus.google.com/photos/1161...ms/5954067887532411505?authkey=CLuh-p-F0eWpbQ


----------



## hrhsunshine

lightmeupx said:


> hi there please help me with this bag thanks for all your help!!
> 
> Item Name:GIVENCHY BLACK CONEY BANDAGE LEATHER HANDBAG ****OOOH LA LA**
> Item Number:261345939656
> Seller ID:sandyshabu
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd96e90c8#shpCntId



Have seller submit a straight on shot of the front of the bag. The listing's photo is a bit tilted up. Also want to see a well lit shot of the inside of the bag, showing the GIVENCHY. Straight close and clear shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

red555 said:


> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA Leather LTD ED
> Item Number: 321267905375
> Seller ID: boston_super
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321267905375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hope you can help me authenticate  Thank you so much!



Seller needs to show the inside tag (front and back)


----------



## hrhsunshine

steph22 said:


> Hi, please advise.
> 
> Name: GIVENCHY BLACK ANTIGONA SMALL GOATSKIN LEATHER SILVER HW MINT TOTE SATCHEL BAG
> 
> Seller: vrede-us2013
> 
> Number: 261347382930
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...30?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd9849692



No red flags, but have seller show the back of the inside tag and both sides of the connector hw. Close up clear shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

Vickaikai said:


> Just purchased this GORG bag and want to make sure it's authentic!  TIA!!!
> 
> Item Name: Washed Black Croc Embossed Medium Pandora
> Link: https://plus.google.com/photos/1161...ms/5954067887532411505?authkey=CLuh-p-F0eWpbQ



Stunning and HTF! Congrats! Authentic.


----------



## princes0206

Hi please help authenticating this bag thanks a million


http://m.ebay.com/itm/181271455506?nav=RVI&sbk=1


----------



## princes0206

Hi please help authenticating this bag thanks a million


http://m.ebay.com/itm/181271455506?nav=RVI&sbk=1

Sorry for the double post im on mobile and site is a lil quirky pls forgive


----------



## lalalalena2211

wow thanks for the quick response! how about this one?

Item Name: AUTH Givenchy Medium Black Pandora Bag
Item Number: 111233334358
Seller ID: MYERCAR
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111233334358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Hi ladies! Could you please help to authenticate this Pandora for me? The price seems too good to be true and the seller has zero feedback. I'm a little worried. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## princevinceno1

That's beautiful lucky you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

princes0206 said:


> Hi please help authenticating this bag thanks a million
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181271455506?nav=RVI&sbk=1



Pls resubmit using proper format to facilitate efficient use of this thread


----------



## hrhsunshine

lalalalena2211 said:


> wow thanks for the quick response! how about this one?
> 
> Item Name: AUTH Givenchy Medium Black Pandora Bag
> Item Number: 111233334358
> Seller ID: MYERCAR
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111233334358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Hi ladies! Could you please help to authenticate this Pandora for me? The price seems too good to be true and the seller has zero feedback. I'm a little worried. Thanks in advance!!



Authentic


----------



## princes0206

Item Name: New Givenchy Tricolor Lambskin Leather Camel Medium Nightingale Bag $2300

Item Number: 181271455506

Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less

Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a349ee712

Please help authenticating this bag thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

princes0206 said:


> Item Name: New Givenchy Tricolor Lambskin Leather Camel Medium Nightingale Bag $2300
> 
> Item Number: 181271455506
> 
> Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...506?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a349ee712
> 
> Please help authenticating this bag thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## suezee

Hello,
I am new here so if I post this in wrong thread, I am sorry.
Could you help for authentication for this bag please?
(I don't know well about vintage Givenchy.)
Thank you!

Item Name:AUTH VINTAGE GIVENCHY Black Nylon Logo Embroidered Shoulder Bag Handbag
Item Number:380781659985
Seller ID:linda*s***stuff 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAG...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a85b0751


----------



## powee

Hi! please help authenticating this givenchy pandora bag
thank you so much : )

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Medium
Item Number: 301036893776
Seller ID: jb62690
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Bag-/301036893776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4617327650


----------



## hrhsunshine

suezee said:


> Hello,
> I am new here so if I post this in wrong thread, I am sorry.
> Could you help for authentication for this bag please?
> (I don't know well about vintage Givenchy.)
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:AUTH VINTAGE GIVENCHY Black Nylon Logo Embroidered Shoulder Bag Handbag
> Item Number:380781659985
> Seller ID:linda*s***stuff
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAG...985?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a85b0751



Listing ended. I am unfamiliar with this bag, so I cannot authenticate.
Sorry.


----------



## hrhsunshine

powee said:


> Hi! please help authenticating this givenchy pandora bag
> thank you so much : )
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Medium
> Item Number: 301036893776
> Seller ID: jb62690
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Bag-/301036893776?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4617327650



Authentic


----------



## suezee

To hrhsunshine, Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## powee

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



thank you so much : )


----------



## svvallovv

Dear girls,
I not completely get is this bag authentic or not ?  I've already bought it it is on the way to me.   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231107531833
Item Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
​ Item Number: 231107531833
Seller ID: adacleveland45
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231107531833


----------



## hrhsunshine

svvallovv said:


> Dear girls,
> I not completely get is this bag authentic or not ?  I've already bought it it is on the way to me.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231107531833
> Item Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
> ​ Item Number: 231107531833
> Seller ID: adacleveland45
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231107531833



This bag has already been submitted to this thread. Pls research prior to making submissions to avoid duplicates.


----------



## floCha

Could you please take a look at this bag for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Givenchy Rottweiler large black Antigona tote bag
Item Number:  111235609929
Seller ID: stinacc
Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=111235609929


----------



## Bohfus

alindamay said:


> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): givenchy nightingale
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos


----------



## Bohfus

Bohfus said:


> alindamay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): givenchy nightingale
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
Click to expand...


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bohfus said:


> alindamay said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO THE GIVENCHY AUTHENTICATE THIS THREAD!*
> 
> 
> Please utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
> 
> 
> *
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): givenchy nightingale
> Link (if available):
> then attach any photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please submit using correct format with requisite photos. Refer to my signature for examples for nightingale.
Click to expand...


----------



## hrhsunshine

floCha said:


> Could you please take a look at this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Rottweiler large black Antigona tote bag
> Item Number:  111235609929
> Seller ID: stinacc
> Link: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=111235609929




Have seller show close clear shots of the inside and tag inside.


----------



## asehcram

Please authenticate. Thanks so much in advance!!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
Item Number: 291035798304
Seller ID: essaie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c315db20


----------



## hrhsunshine

asehcram said:


> Please authenticate. Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
> Item Number: 291035798304
> Seller ID: essaie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...304?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c315db20



Authentic


----------



## ispy

Please authenticate this bag for me. I'm wondering why the seller has never used it, and bag is marked as new, since it's a bag from last year's collection. Have asked, but no response yet.

Item name: Givenchy Croc Stamped Medium Pandora Bag in Washed Brown/Gray with Gold Hardware

Item Number: 161169822359

Seller name: fireflie56

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161169822359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kcarmona

TIA!  

Item Name: Small, Beige Givenchy Antigona Bag
Item Number: 141137519464
Seller ID: joojehshayda
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141137519464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

ispy said:


> Please authenticate this bag for me. I'm wondering why the seller has never used it, and bag is marked as new, since it's a bag from last year's collection. Have asked, but no response yet.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Croc Stamped Medium Pandora Bag in Washed Brown/Gray with Gold Hardware
> 
> Item Number: 161169822359
> 
> Seller name: fireflie56
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161169822359?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

kcarmona said:


> TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Small, Beige Givenchy Antigona Bag
> Item Number: 141137519464
> Seller ID: joojehshayda
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141137519464?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Listing ended. Authentic


----------



## bethanycrt

Please authenticate.  TIA!

Item name: Givenchy Midnight Blue Small Antigona
Item Number: 281223807928
Seller ID : designer shop manila
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Mid...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item417a3ec3b8


----------



## princes0206

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
Item Number: 281225077146
Seller ID: rodeo*lady
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417a52219a

 Please help authenticating thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bethanycrt said:


> Please authenticate.  TIA!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Midnight Blue Small Antigona
> Item Number: 281223807928
> Seller ID : designer shop manila
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Mid...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item417a3ec3b8



None of the shots are authentication shots.
Refer to my signature and request shots from seller.


----------



## hrhsunshine

princes0206 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
> Item Number: 281225077146
> Seller ID: rodeo*lady
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...146?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417a52219a
> 
> Please help authenticating thanks!



Authentic


----------



## lily6311

Please authenticate. TIA!
Givenchy Lucrezia Medium Brown Lambskin Duffle bag NWT STUNNING
Item #321255238973
Seller: Mombaby2000
http://www.ebay.com/itm/32125523897...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_722wt_1362


----------



## lily6311

And another! Thanks very much!

Listing: NWT Givenchy Medium Antigona gray GUN METAL metallic goat leather handbag purse
Item # 151185167220
Seller: nliu888
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15118516722...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_834wt_1362


----------



## 503HIPHOP101

Please authenticate...

Item name: Givenchy brown leather antigona envelope clutch bag
Item number: 171175493867
Seller Name: vipconsignment
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171175493867&globalID=EBAY-US

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lily6311 said:


> And another! Thanks very much!
> 
> Listing: NWT Givenchy Medium Antigona gray GUN METAL metallic goat leather handbag purse
> Item # 151185167220
> Seller: nliu888
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15118516722...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_834wt_1362



Authentic



lily6311 said:


> Please authenticate. TIA!
> Givenchy Lucrezia Medium Brown Lambskin Duffle bag NWT STUNNING
> Item #321255238973
> Seller: Mombaby2000
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/32125523897...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_722wt_1362



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

503HIPHOP101 said:


> Please authenticate...
> 
> Item name: Givenchy brown leather antigona envelope clutch bag
> Item number: 171175493867
> Seller Name: vipconsignment
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171175493867&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic


----------



## lily6311

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic


Thanks much for the speedy replies!


----------



## bethanycrt

hrhsunshine said:


> None of the shots are authentication shots.
> Refer to my signature and request shots from seller.



Hello...the seller sent me additional photos.  Hope these are okay...


----------



## bethanycrt

bethanycrt said:


> Hello...the seller sent me additional photos.  Hope these are okay...



More pictures


----------



## floCha

hrhsunshine said:


> Have seller show close clear shots of the inside and tag inside.



Hi, thank you. I have asked the seller for additional pictures.

Could you also take a look at another Rottweiler


Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA AUTH. ROTTWEILER TOTE BAG MEDIUM 2013 RE-ISSUED SOLD OUT! 
Item Number: 201002450280
Seller ID:  victimoffashion
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201002450280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

bethanycrt said:


> Hello...the seller sent me additional photos.  Hope these are okay...



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

floCha said:


> Hi, thank you. I have asked the seller for additional pictures.
> 
> Could you also take a look at another Rottweiler
> 
> 
> Item Name: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA AUTH. ROTTWEILER TOTE BAG MEDIUM 2013 RE-ISSUED SOLD OUT!
> Item Number: 201002450280
> Seller ID:  victimoffashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201002450280?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic


----------



## Bohfus

hrhsunshine said:


> Bohfus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please submit using correct format with requisite photos. Refer to my signature for examples for nightingale.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: nigthingale
> View attachment 2430042
Click to expand...


----------



## Bohfus

Please autenticate this bag.
Item: givenchy nightingale
Photos:


----------



## maggieridzon

Hello Ladies,

Would you please authenticate this Givenchy Shopper for me?
Item: Givenchy shopper, I have no idea from which year collection is from if you please advice!!!
Listing # N/A got her from Europe
Seller: Private party
I took pictures and could not locate the interior leather tag with product numbers!
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bohfus said:


> Please autenticate this bag.
> Item: givenchy nightingale
> Photos:
> View attachment 2430230
> View attachment 2430231
> View attachment 2430232
> 
> View attachment 2430233



I asked for this request to be resubmitted in the correct format with the requisite photos.
Refer to the OP or the rest of the thread to see how u r supposed to submit a request. This is to minimize dupes and help make use of this thread as efficient as possible


----------



## cheriamore

Yes authentic...


----------



## hrhsunshine

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Givenchy Shopper for me?
> Item: Givenchy shopper, I have no idea from which year collection is from if you please advice!!!
> Listing # N/A got her from Europe
> Seller: Private party
> I took pictures and could not locate the interior leather tag with product numbers!
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2430518
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430519
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430520
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430523
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430526



I need to see more shots of the connector hw. Close up and straight. Ur shot is a bit angled. Just rotate the hw and take a cpl shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

cheriamore said:


> Yes authentic...



Pls do not just jump in with a declaration of authentic or not


----------



## Bohfus

hrhsunshine said:


> I asked for this request to be resubmitted in the correct format with the requisite photos.
> Refer to the OP or the rest of the thread to see how u r supposed to submit a request. This is to minimize dupes and help make use of this thread as efficient as possible



I'm really sorry but i'm not famliar with the forum.
Is the submission ok now? 
Is it possible to autenticate bag from pics i sent?
Thank you!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bohfus said:


> I'm really sorry but i'm not famliar with the forum.
> Is the submission ok now?
> Is it possible to autenticate bag from pics i sent?
> Thank you!!!



Where is ur resubmission and the shots? Refer to other posts for the format and my signature for shots that are needed


----------



## maggieridzon

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see more shots of the connector hw. Close up and straight. Ur shot is a bit angled. Just rotate the hw and take a cpl shots



Thank you so much for your time!
Hmmm my images came a little blurry, please let me know if Slovak girl has understood if those are correct pix you need to see
TIA


----------



## arlly05

Hi ladies

can someone please authenticate this for me, thank you so much

Item Name:  
*Givenchy Studded Antigona Extremely Rare Medium 100% Authentic Grey Beige *
 Item Number: 281227394488
Seller ID: felineroar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281227394488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bohfus

hrhsunshine said:


> Where is ur resubmission and the shots? Refer to other posts for the format and my signature for shots that are needed



Resubmission and shots are nr.5635.


----------



## litosands

hello,

i bought this for our daughter and after receiving it, it feels like a quality bag.  the numbers on the back of the inside leather flap say EF 2 0413 - but no small front pocket? can i ask you to please have a look? thank you very much for taking the time.

Item name: Black calf Pandora with brown striped panel on top
Item number: 350943936817
Seller ID: JohnKneeStore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350943936817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## arlly05

Please someone help me authenticate #5644 
Item Name:  
*Givenchy Studded Antigona Extremely Rare Medium 100% Authentic Grey Beige *
 Item Number: 281227394488
Seller ID: felineroar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281227394488...84.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bohfus said:


> Resubmission and shots are nr.5635.




That post does not have the proper format for a submission.
Look at the other requests.
They have Item, Seller, Item No, and Link
You also need to post all the required photos.  I need to see both sides of that inside tag and the connector hw is at an angle. I need to see it directly from the side from two sides.


----------



## hrhsunshine

arlly05 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> can someone please authenticate this for me, thank you so much
> 
> Item Name:
> *Givenchy Studded Antigona Extremely Rare Medium 100% Authentic Grey Beige *
> Item Number: 281227394488
> Seller ID: felineroar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281227394488?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Listing does not have authentication shots.
Refer to my signature for posts that include the required shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

litosands said:


> hello,
> 
> i bought this for our daughter and after receiving it, it feels like a quality bag.  the numbers on the back of the inside leather flap say EF 2 0413 - but no small front pocket? can i ask you to please have a look? thank you very much for taking the time.
> 
> Item name: Black calf Pandora with brown striped panel on top
> Item number: 350943936817
> Seller ID: JohnKneeStore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350943936817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



The small has no pocket. I hope you are aware of the different sizes.
I need a clear close up shot of the back of the inside tag, the strap connector hw, and the zip pulls. All clear close up and straight shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

arlly05 said:


> Please someone help me authenticate #5644
> Item Name:
> *Givenchy Studded Antigona Extremely Rare Medium 100% Authentic Grey Beige *
> Item Number: 281227394488
> Seller ID: felineroar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281227394488...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431894
> View attachment 2431898



thus far, looks fine but you can always get the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips) and the side of the strap connector hw to really be sure.


----------



## hrhsunshine

maggieridzon said:


> Thank you so much for your time!
> Hmmm my images came a little blurry, please let me know if Slovak girl has understood if those are correct pix you need to see
> TIA
> View attachment 2431149
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431150
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431152
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431154
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431155



Good job getting the shots.
I have seen nightingale tote with the hardware rings at the base of the handles but there are several things about this bag that make me say NOT authentic.


----------



## maggieridzon

hrhsunshine said:


> Good job getting the shots.
> I have seen nightingale tote with the hardware rings at the base of the handles but there are several things about this bag that make me say NOT authentic.



Hmmm, interesting but not surprising!
Thank you so much for your time and wish you Happy Holidays!:xtree:


----------



## arlly05

hrhsunshine said:


> thus far, looks fine but you can always get the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips) and the side of the strap connector hw to really be sure.



Thank you sooo much.. i have not seen an antigona like this, do you know when it came out?thank you again


----------



## hrhsunshine

arlly05 said:


> Thank you sooo much.. i have not seen an antigona like this, do you know when it came out?thank you again



No I don't. Sorry.


----------



## arlly05

hrhsunshine said:


> No I don't. Sorry.



thank you as long as its authentic  when i get it ill send pictures of zipper and stuff  thank you


----------



## ADM90

Item: Givenchy Antigona bag
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d163146da

Is this auth

Thanks


----------



## arlly05

Bohfus said:


> Resubmission and shots are nr.5635.




Hi there youre actual request needs to follow this format and then post additional photos along with it, its not just on this forum all authenticate this forum have similar if not the same format. 

Item Name:  
 Item Number: 
Seller ID: 
Link:


----------



## maggieridzon

maggieridzon said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Would you please authenticate this Givenchy Shopper for me?
> Item: Givenchy shopper, I have no idea from which year collection is from if you please advice!!!
> Listing # N/A got her from Europe
> Seller: Private party
> I took pictures and could not locate the interior leather tag with product numbers!
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2430518
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430519
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430520
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430523
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430524
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430525
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430526





hrhsunshine said:


> Good job getting the shots.
> I have seen nightingale tote with the hardware rings at the base of the handles but there are several things about this bag that make me say NOT authentic.



I'm sorry to bother you again but I have found the interior tag (thank you original owner) and included few more details:



























Thank you for reviewing!


----------



## Ellyria

Almost sure it's authentic but you can never be sure with eBay... hoping someone can authenticate a Pandora Box.


Item name: Givenchy LTD Edition Cow Hide New Pandora Box Bag
Item number: 141133289866
Seller name: trade348
Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=p3984.m1436.l2649&clk_rvr_id=561160250327


----------



## douxamere

HELLO 

I WON THE AUCTION, WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF AUTHENTIC BEFORE PAYING THE SELLER

Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY Medium Antigona gray GUN METAL metallic goat leather handbag purse
Item Number: 151185167220
Seller ID: nliu888
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCHY-Medium-Antigona-gray-GUN-METAL-metallic-goat-leather-handbag-purse-/151185167220?nma=true&si=k8wVV%252FUA%252F6llFY9IczKoFqbdoVk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

GOOD EVENING PURSEFORUM MEMBERS!!
I WOULD LOVE TO PURCHASE THIS BAG, BUT WOULD LIKE TO AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BUYING

Item Name: MINT! Givenchy Medium Antigona Black Grained Goatskin Silver HW
Item Number: 271348404789
Seller ID: hrhsun
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Givenchy-Medium-Antigona-Black-Grained-Goatskin-Silver-HW-/271348404789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2da01235

Thank you guys sooo much in advance


----------



## sugarikky

HELLO 

i need your help with this antigona.thanks in advance 

item- givenchy antigona tricolor
seller - angelika_anna_56
link -  http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/161174523007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

ADM90 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d163146da
> 
> Is this auth
> 
> Thanks



Resubmit using the proper format


----------



## hrhsunshine

maggieridzon said:


> I'm sorry to bother you again but I have found the interior tag (thank you original owner) and included few more details:
> View attachment 2432262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432263
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432264
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432269
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432277
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432278
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432279
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432280
> 
> 
> Thank you for reviewing!



Not a bother. If there is truly more to look at to help with the process, I am happy to look at them.
Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ellyria said:


> Almost sure it's authentic but you can never be sure with eBay... hoping someone can authenticate a Pandora Box.
> 
> 
> Item name: Givenchy LTD Edition Cow Hide New Pandora Box Bag
> Item number: 141133289866
> Seller name: trade348
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sid=p3984.m1436.l2649&clk_rvr_id=561160250327




Good to always get a 2nd opinion.
Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

douxamere said:


> HELLO
> 
> I WON THE AUCTION, WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF AUTHENTIC BEFORE PAYING THE SELLER
> 
> Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY Medium Antigona gray GUN METAL metallic goat leather handbag purse
> Item Number: 151185167220
> Seller ID: nliu888
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE



This listing was already done. Always check the thread prior to submitting a request to minimize duplicates.


----------



## hrhsunshine

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> GOOD EVENING PURSEFORUM MEMBERS!!
> I WOULD LOVE TO PURCHASE THIS BAG, BUT WOULD LIKE TO AUTHENTICATE BEFORE BUYING
> 
> Item Name: MINT! Givenchy Medium Antigona Black Grained Goatskin Silver HW
> Item Number: 271348404789
> Seller ID: hrhsun
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Givenc...789?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2da01235
> 
> Thank you guys sooo much in advance



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

sugarikky said:


> HELLO
> 
> i need your help with this antigona.thanks in advance
> 
> item- givenchy antigona tricolor
> seller - angelika_anna_56
> link -  http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/161174523007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## sugarikky

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



thank you xxx


----------



## Ellyria

hrhsunshine said:


> Good to always get a 2nd opinion.
> Authentic




Yay thank you so much!


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

HELLO

I won the bag on ebay and the auction ended, so I would like to know if the bag is authentic
it has tags everything but would just like to be sure


THANKS IN ADVANCE  

ITEM: GIVENCHY Medium Antigona GUN METAL
LINK: none
PHOTOS:


----------



## hrhsunshine

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> HELLO
> 
> I won the bag on ebay and the auction ended, so I would like to know if the bag is authentic
> it has tags everything but would just like to be sure
> 
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> 
> ITEM: GIVENCHY Medium Antigona GUN METAL
> LINK: none
> PHOTOS:



I need to see the back of that inside tag and the strap connector hw, up close.


----------



## sambalsotong

Hello! I just purchased a micro nightingale on eBay and have yet to make payment. Thought I'd authenticate it first before I make the payment. 
Thanks for your help! 

Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Micro BagGivenchy Nightingale Micro Bag
Item Number: 121236941659
Seller ID:sonj.sonj
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121236941659


----------



## hrhsunshine

sambalsotong said:


> Hello! I just purchased a micro nightingale on eBay and have yet to make payment. Thought I'd authenticate it first before I make the payment.
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Micro BagGivenchy Nightingale Micro Bag
> Item Number: 121236941659
> Seller ID:sonj.sonj
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121236941659



Authentic


----------



## sambalsotong

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Hooray! Thanks very much hrhsunshine! (:


----------



## betseylover

Hi,
can someone kindly authentic this for me please? Thank you!

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora medium "shark leather
Item Number: 261355497435
Seller ID: scaryteddy30
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Pan...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda0067db&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

betseylover said:


> Hi,
> can someone kindly authentic this for me please? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora medium "shark leather
> Item Number: 261355497435
> Seller ID: scaryteddy30
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Pan...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cda0067db&_uhb=1



No red flags but have seller show the strap connector hw and front of the inside tag. Clear close up shots


----------



## arlly05

hrhsunshine said:


> thus far, looks fine but you can always get the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips) and the side of the strap connector hw to really be sure.




Hi i have additional images for authentication 



	

		
			
		

		
	
thank you hrhsunshine


----------



## hrhsunshine

arlly05 said:


> Hi i have additional images for authentication
> View attachment 2434218
> View attachment 2434219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you hrhsunshine



I needed the underside of the zipper.  That's ok. Based on all the photos thus far, I would declare this authentic.


----------



## arlly05

hrhsunshine said:


> I needed the underside of the zipper.  That's ok. Based on all the photos thus far, I would declare this authentic.


YAAAY thank you sooo much


----------



## maggieridzon

hrhsunshine said:


> Not a bother. If there is truly more to look at to help with the process, I am happy to look at them.
> Authentic



You are fantastic, as always
Thank you for reviewing.


----------



## litosands

Resubmission of a request for authentification please.  
Thank you very much for taking the time to look at these and happy holidays, I don't know how the world pays you back for this service but you deserve a lot.

Item name: Black calf Pandora with brown striped panel on top
Item number: 350943936817
Seller ID: JohnKneeStore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350943936817...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

litosands said:


> Resubmission of a request for authentification please.
> Thank you very much for taking the time to look at these and happy holidays, I don't know how the world pays you back for this service but you deserve a lot.
> 
> Item name: Black calf Pandora with brown striped panel on top
> Item number: 350943936817
> Seller ID: JohnKneeStore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350943936817...84.m1439.l2649
> View attachment 2435354
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435355
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435356
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435358



LOL! Ur very sweet.  I enjoy helping bag lovers in their purchases...plus the real ones are like eye candy.

Authentic.


----------



## Gios

Hi there!  I would appreciate it so much if someone could tell me if this Givenchy Antigona is authentic or not?  

Thinking it isn't as the seller doesn't have any proof of purchase as it was a present.
There is no 'Made in Italy' on the leather tab and in different font to the other authentic bags.  

I'm still waiting on the pictures of both sides of the strap hw and under top zip.  

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Gios said:


> Hi there!  I would appreciate it so much if someone could tell me if this Givenchy Antigona is authentic or not?
> 
> Thinking it isn't as the seller doesn't have any proof of purchase as it was a present.
> There is no 'Made in Italy' on the leather tab and in different font to the other authentic bags.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the pictures of both sides of the strap hw and under top zip.
> 
> Thank you



An atrocious Fake.


----------



## nycsofia

Sorry!


----------



## mrsanderson

Hello! Happy Holidays! Can you help me authenticate this Givenchy large nightingale croc stamped leather? Thank you so much


----------



## mrsanderson

Additional photos:


----------



## hrhsunshine

mrsanderson said:


> Additional photos:
> View attachment 2438370
> View attachment 2438371
> View attachment 2438372
> View attachment 2438373
> View attachment 2438376
> View attachment 2438377



Authentic


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

Please help me !!

I got the bag and leather smells a little, not sure if it is supposed to have a smell and the leather is stiff...seller told me its goat skin so its stiff and i just hope its real! 

Item Name: Super Gorgeous Givenchy Cobalt Blue Small Antigona
Item Number: 261356680523
Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261356680523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

Please help me !!

I got the bag and leather smells a little, not sure if it is supposed to have a smell and the leather is stiff...seller told me its goat skin so its stiff and i just hope its real! 

Item Name: Super Gorgeous Givenchy Cobalt Blue Small Antigona
Item Number: 261356680523
Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261356680523...84.m1439.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

mszdiiahnaa said:


> Please help me !!
> 
> I got the bag and leather smells a little, not sure if it is supposed to have a smell and the leather is stiff...seller told me its goat skin so its stiff and i just hope its real!
> 
> Item Name: Super Gorgeous Givenchy Cobalt Blue Small Antigona
> Item Number: 261356680523
> Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261356680523...84.m1439.l2649



Authentic. Yes small goatskin Ants will feel very structured


----------



## trystero

Hi there, wondering if this could be authenticated?

ITem NAme: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Lamb Khaki Bag
eBay item number: 111238857285
seller ID: ju870114
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111238857285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

also, the color is "khaki" are the pics similar to the color irl?  TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

trystero said:


> Hi there, wondering if this could be authenticated?
> 
> ITem NAme: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Medium Lamb Khaki Bag
> eBay item number: 111238857285
> seller ID: ju870114
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111238857285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> also, the color is "khaki" are the pics similar to the color irl?  TIA!



Authentic. This thread is just for authentication. Pls inquire about colors on the Givenchy forum.


----------



## jellieyc

Hi, I realize I should have done this earlier.I purchased a wallet on eBay and am wondering about its authenticity. I took a few photos of my own and included them below. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy All Leather Clutch - Excellent Condition
Item Number: 271342730083
Seller ID: mcma2z
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271342730083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

jellieyc said:


> Hi, I realize I should have done this earlier.I purchased a wallet on eBay and am wondering about its authenticity. I took a few photos of my own and included them below. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy All Leather Clutch - Excellent Condition
> Item Number: 271342730083
> Seller ID: mcma2z
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271342730083?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Authentic


----------



## marthac0530

Kindly authenticate this bag

Style: Givenchy Nightingale Tri-color


----------



## marthac0530

More pics...cant seem to attach them in one message


----------



## marthac0530

One more


----------



## marthac0530

Here's another one


----------



## marthac0530

Last one


----------



## hrhsunshine

marthac0530 said:


> Last one



Authentic


----------



## marthac0530

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Yes small goatskin Ants will feel very structured


thank you, do you know if they also have a smell? seller said she bought it in spring 2013 and not used it much. I went to the store to compare it and they didn't have a smell and i asked the representative about the leather but they said they never ordered this kind before. would the replicas have all the stamps and the stamp underside of the zipper? Thank you for helping because i don't want to purchase a replica!!


----------



## mszdiiahnaa

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Yes small goatskin Ants will feel very structured



can u take a look at the letter, G & E. why does the G look like that, when i saw the ones in store wasn't like that


----------



## trystero

ITem NAme: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Satchel Shoulder Bag 
eBay item number: 221342882549
 seller ID: wells.court
 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3389105af5


thank you!


----------



## Ms.parker123

mszdiiahnaa said:


> thank you, do you know if they also have a smell? seller said she bought it in spring 2013 and not used it much. I went to the store to compare it and they didn't have a smell and i asked the representative about the leather but they said they never ordered this kind before. would the replicas have all the stamps and the stamp underside of the zipper? Thank you for helping because i don't want to purchase a replica!!



I think I know what weird smell your talking about, My ant had a weird smell when I first got her. It was annoying, but I refused to return since I searched high and low for her. So I aired her out a few days and she was good as new!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mszdiiahnaa said:


> thank you, do you know if they also have a smell? seller said she bought it in spring 2013 and not used it much. I went to the store to compare it and they didn't have a smell and i asked the representative about the leather but they said they never ordered this kind before. would the replicas have all the stamps and the stamp underside of the zipper? Thank you for helping because i don't want to purchase a replica!!




The photos provided show me this bag is authentic.
The smell issue would be a different matter. I cannot comment on what that would be from. Your seller is really the best resource for that.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mszdiiahnaa said:


> can u take a look at the letter, G & E. why does the G look like that, when i saw the ones in store wasn't like that



I am not seeing an problem with the "G".  Sometimes the letters can have QC issues on an authentic bag.
Based on your concerns, I would say consider passing on this bag.
You are clearly not happy with this particular bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

trystero said:


> ITem NAme: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Satchel Shoulder Bag
> eBay item number: 221342882549
> seller ID: wells.court
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3389105af5
> 
> 
> thank you!




Authentic


----------



## Ginajade

Please authenticate this antigona  bag for me pleaseee! Thank u!

http://m.bluefly.com/Givenchy-black...er-tote-handle-satchel/p/328728701/detail.fly


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ginajade said:


> Please authenticate this antigona  bag for me pleaseee! Thank u!
> 
> http://m.bluefly.com/Givenchy-black...er-tote-handle-satchel/p/328728701/detail.fly




there is only one photo.
Refer to my signature for example posts that include all the requisite photos for authentication.


----------



## marthac0530

Kindly authenticate this bag.

Item Name: Givenchy Red Nightingale Satchel
Item #: 301052840840
Seller ID: mmcn5668
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-RED-MEDIUM-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL-/301052840840?fromMakeTrack=true

Thanks!


----------



## marthac0530

Kindly authenticate this bag

Item Name: Pepe Leather Large Givenchy Pandora Big
Item #: 251411430629
Seller ID: reese526
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Pepe-...g-/251411430629?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8949fce5

Thanks


----------



## kathleen.mchugh

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...38?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2587606c7a

I'm crazy about this bag and hovering on the buy it now button..... Is it the real deal???

Please help - keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## hrhsunshine

marthac0530 said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Red Nightingale Satchel
> Item #: 301052840840
> Seller ID: mmcn5668
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-RED-MEDIUM-NIGHTINGALE-SATCHEL-/301052840840?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Thanks!



Authentic



marthac0530 said:


> Kindly authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Pepe Leather Large Givenchy Pandora Big
> Item #: 251411430629
> Seller ID: reese526
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-Pepe-...g-/251411430629?pt=Wallet&hash=item3a8949fce5
> 
> Thanks



Pix are terrible. Have seller provide photos like those in the example posts found in my signature.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kathleen.mchugh said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...38?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2587606c7a
> 
> I'm crazy about this bag and hovering on the buy it now button..... Is it the real deal???
> 
> Please help - keeping my fingers crossed!



1. Don't see a Givenchy Nightingal on this page
2. Submit requests using the proper format. Look on this thread.


----------



## mamaluvsbags

Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora?

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora-Emerald Green
Item #: 251413141866
Seller ID: zymo2
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251413141866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mamaluvsbags said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora-Emerald Green
> Item #: 251413141866
> Seller ID: zymo2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251413141866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



Authentic


----------



## Chararin

Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Dark Grey Suede Medium Handbag
Item #: 251413989194
Seller ID: reese526
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231126227501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Chararin said:


> Please help authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora Dark Grey Suede Medium Handbag
> Item #: 251413989194
> Seller ID: reese526
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231126227501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Listing ended. Authentic


----------



## mamaluvsbags

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


thank you!


----------



## diYchante

Hi, I just bought a Givenchy Pandora from Hardlyeverwornit.com but the leather inner zipper is black while the bag is red. Is it possible?
Thanks

I will post more detailed photos tomorrow morning, now I am so panic in the middle of the night.


----------



## Chararin

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing ended. Authentic



Thank you.


----------



## EiraSolva

PLEASE! Can someone authenticate this Givenchy? I know it is an older model 








Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

EiraSolva said:


> PLEASE! Can someone authenticate this Givenchy? I know it is an older model
> 
> View attachment 2448335
> View attachment 2448336
> View attachment 2448338
> View attachment 2448339
> View attachment 2448340
> 
> 
> Thank you!



You need to have better photos. These are too small to see any details.


----------



## EiraSolva

Here you go! Thank you again 
Authentic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

EiraSolva said:


> View attachment 2448886
> View attachment 2448887
> View attachment 2448888
> View attachment 2448889
> View attachment 2448890
> View attachment 2448891
> 
> 
> Here you go! Thank you again
> Authentic?



Looks good to me.


----------



## EiraSolva

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good to me.




Thank you!


----------



## pop.art.inc

hi there. seeking your kind help to authenticate this medium givenchy quilted lucrezia. i purchaed it from the seller so if you need more pictures let me know and i will upload. the ebay url is

Item: Givenchy LUCREZIA MEDIUM TOTE WITH PADDED ANIMATION 2013 Handbag

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221341019424&globalID=EBAY-AU

Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-LUCREZIA-MEDIUM-TOTE-PADDED-ANIMATION-2013-Handbag-/221341019424

i can upload more pictures if you need. i paid by paypal so can dispute and ask to return bag if its deemed to be a fake. 

thank u.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pop.art.inc said:


> hi there. seeking your kind help to authenticate this medium givenchy quilted lucrezia. i purchaed it from the seller so if you need more pictures let me know and i will upload. the ebay url is
> 
> Item: Givenchy LUCREZIA MEDIUM TOTE WITH PADDED ANIMATION 2013 Handbag
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=221341019424&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-LUCREZIA-MEDIUM-TOTE-PADDED-ANIMATION-2013-Handbag-/221341019424
> 
> i can upload more pictures if you need. i paid by paypal so can dispute and ask to return bag if its deemed to be a fake.
> 
> thank u.



Authentic


----------



## ryrybaby12

Item Name:givenchy antigona tote
Item Number:171206933172
Seller ID:http://www.ebay.com/usr/laszlo02012
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cr...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27dcba7ab4

Comments...I assume I need more pics....just let me know what is needed.  Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ryrybaby12 said:


> Item Name:givenchy antigona tote
> Item Number:171206933172
> Seller ID:http://www.ebay.com/usr/laszlo02012
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Cr...172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27dcba7ab4
> 
> Comments...I assume I need more pics....just let me know what is needed.  Thanks!



No red flags but I want to see the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)


----------



## ryrybaby12

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but I want to see the underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)


Thanks...just asked.  Will get back to you.


----------



## elizabethq

Hi everyone! Can you help me in identifying if these givenchy bags are authentic??? What are the key points that we should know when purchasing a givenchy bag?

Item: Pandora
Seller: fruitybeaury
Link:
http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...7/Givenchy+Pandora+Sheepskin+(Pre+production)


http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie.../Givenchy+Pandora+Plum+Goat+(OVER+PRODUCTION)

Thanks so much! xx


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> Hi everyone! Can you help me in identifying if these givenchy bags are authentic??? What are the key points that we should know when purchasing a givenchy bag?
> 
> Item: Pandora
> Seller: fruitybeaury
> Link:
> http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...7/Givenchy+Pandora+Sheepskin+(Pre+production)
> 
> 
> http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie.../Givenchy+Pandora+Plum+Goat+(OVER+PRODUCTION)
> 
> Thanks so much! xx



Factors that make a bag fake or authentic are not shared openly.
I read the seller's description and am not sure how to decide on these particular bags.
They are defective ( somehow ) versions of the authentic bag.  I will just leave it at that.


----------



## Stellartwist

Can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale?
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SleepyNancy

Could you help me identify this bag, please? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a89cc1847


----------



## Stellartwist

Hi. Can someone help me authenticate this nightingale? I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellartwist said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this nightingale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454711
> View attachment 2454712
> View attachment 2454717
> View attachment 2454718
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I need a better shot of that back of the inside tag.
I also want close clear shots of the strap connector hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

SleepyNancy said:


> Could you help me identify this bag, please? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a89cc1847



Review this thread.
Notice the format for submissions.
Search thread to make sure this bag has not already been submitted.
Re-submit using proper format and make sure proper photos are included.
This is the way authentication threads work on TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellartwist said:


> Hi. Can someone help me authenticate this nightingale? I would very much appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2454865
> View attachment 2454866
> View attachment 2454867
> View attachment 2454868
> View attachment 2454869
> View attachment 2454871



Need a clearer shot of the back of the inside tag. 
The lighting and dark color make it hard to read.


----------



## Stellartwist

hrhsunshine said:


> Need a clearer shot of the back of the inside tag.
> The lighting and dark color make it hard to read.




Hi are these any better? If it helps it says S10183


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellartwist said:


> Hi are these any better? If it helps it says S10183
> 
> View attachment 2454935
> View attachment 2454936



Authentic


----------



## SleepyNancy

hrhsunshine said:


> Review this thread.
> Notice the format for submissions.
> Search thread to make sure this bag has not already been submitted.
> Re-submit using proper format and make sure proper photos are included.
> This is the way authentication threads work on TPF.


Thanks for the reply! And sorry for not using the proper format in the first place.  Here you go with the detailed information: .

Item Name: Givenchy Mini Lucrezia Duffel in Glazed Aubergine
Item Number: 13L5813060542
Seller ID: luxgoodie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a89cc1847

Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Stellartwist

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




If you don't mind my asking, how can you tell? I just got concerned because the leather isn't as soft as I expected. The sides don't really fold down when I carry it compared to the others that I've seen


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellartwist said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how can you tell? I just got concerned because the leather isn't as soft as I expected. The sides don't really fold down when I carry it compared to the others that I've seen



Unfortunately, I cannot disclose the factors that affect my decision. I am basing it on the photos u have shown me and what I need to see in those photos. 

I am not surprised the leather does not feel as soft as u expected. It didn't look soft in the pictures.

Based in the photos, the bag looks authentic. This is the best I can do without having the bag in my hands. If you do not feel comfortable with the bag, you should return it. I guarantee you will be happier with the feel of the "made in Italy" bags.

Good luck


----------



## Stellartwist

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot disclose the factors that affect my decision. I am basing it on the photos u have shown me and what I need to see in those photos.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not surprised the leather does not feel as soft as u expected. It didn't look soft in the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Based in the photos, the bag looks authentic. This is the best I can do without having the bag in my hands. If you do not feel comfortable with the bag, you should return it. I guarantee you will be happier with the feel of the "made in Italy" bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck




Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## SleepyNancy

Could someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Mini Lucrezia, please? I really like this bag but was a little bit worried about buying it from ebay. Really need your advice. 

Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy Mini Lucrezia Duffel in Glazed Aubergine
Item Number: 13L5813060542
Seller ID: luxgoodie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a89cc1847


----------



## hrhsunshine

SleepyNancy said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this Givenchy Mini Lucrezia, please? I really like this bag but was a little bit worried about buying it from ebay. Really need your advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Mini Lucrezia Duffel in Glazed Aubergine
> Item Number: 13L5813060542
> Seller ID: luxgoodie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a89cc1847




Authentic


----------



## SleepyNancy

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thanks a lot&#65281;


----------



## diYchante

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Red Lambskin Medium Givenchy Pandora, I just realized that apparently the inner zipper on micro nightingale and mini pandora are all black no matter what the color of the bag is. Is it always like that on bigger sized Givenchy bags? Here's the photos, I hope they are helpful for you to check.










Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## hrhsunshine

diYchante said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this Red Lambskin Medium Givenchy Pandora, I just realized that apparently the inner zipper on micro nightingale and mini pandora are all black no matter what the color of the bag is. Is it always like that on bigger sized Givenchy bags? Here's the photos, I hope they are helpful for you to check.
> View attachment 2456993
> 
> View attachment 2456994
> View attachment 2456995
> View attachment 2456997
> View attachment 2456998
> View attachment 2456999
> View attachment 2457000
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help




authentic


----------



## lovemisa143

Item name: Givenchy Antigona Small Satchel
Seller: Private Sale
Item number: None
Comment: Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag. This will be my very first Givenchy bag so I am not sure what pictures are missing to be able to successfully authenticate. The seller is also a member of TPF so please do let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you so much!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## amzhong

Hi,

I have never used this forum before, so I hope I get it right. Can you please authenticate my bag. 

Item name : GIVENCHY antigona Black polished leather
Retailer: MyNetSale

I am a bit concerned because there have been bad reviews for this site and I think the CHY on the front is slightly lopsided. Also the inner label is a different leather to the other antigonas that have been posted on this thread. 

Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lovemisa143 said:


> Item name: Givenchy Antigona Small Satchel
> Seller: Private Sale
> Item number: None
> Comment: Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag. This will be my very first Givenchy bag so I am not sure what pictures are missing to be able to successfully authenticate. The seller is also a member of TPF so please do let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you so much!!
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

amzhong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have never used this forum before, so I hope I get it right. Can you please authenticate my bag.
> 
> Item name : GIVENCHY antigona Black polished leather
> Retailer: MyNetSale
> 
> I am a bit concerned because there have been bad reviews for this site and I think the CHY on the front is slightly lopsided. Also the inner label is a different leather to the other antigonas that have been posted on this thread.
> 
> Thanks.



Looks like the inside tab leather is the same as the exterior shiny leather?
Based on photos, this bag is authentic
Sometimes the letters can be slightly off, unfortunately. Your call on if you can live with it.


----------



## ChristineN

Hi there I would appreciate if you can authenticate the below purchased from MyNetSale - Antigona Medium Cream.

Didn't come with a swatch. Looks like pretty high quality but I have heard some "off" things about MNS so just wanted to check.

I have a dropbox folder with all the pics you can see at this link: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/efnxifcvjck08zv/D02yeO-2cA

This is my first post (LOVE your site!), so please let me know if you need anything else. I can post pics of the bottom/sides as well if you need. 

Many thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChristineN said:


> Hi there I would appreciate if you can authenticate the below purchased from MyNetSale - Antigona Medium Cream.
> 
> Didn't come with a swatch. Looks like pretty high quality but I have heard some "off" things about MNS so just wanted to check.
> 
> I have a dropbox folder with all the pics you can see at this link:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/efnxifcvjck08zv/D02yeO-2cA
> 
> This is my first post (LOVE your site!), so please let me know if you need anything else. I can post pics of the bottom/sides as well if you need.
> 
> Many thanks!




Welcome!
Superb job with the photos. 
Authentic. Relax n enjoy.


----------



## ChristineN

hrhsunshine said:


> Welcome!
> Superb job with the photos.
> Authentic. Relax n enjoy.


Woo hoo! Thanks I am gonna be around this site an awful lot!


----------



## ishop05

good evening,

i am quite new to givenchy. a friend is selling this to me. i have the bag on hand and the leather seems a little bit harder than the givenchy across i have.

bag comes with a care card and a small patch of leather similar to the color of the bag.

i am  still deciding on purchase. just want to make sure i am getting the real deal  hope you experts can help me authenticate this bag... thanks!

item: Givenchy Medium Pandora 
        not sure if its a wrinkled goat or sheep skin
seller: personal friend


----------



## hrhsunshine

ishop05 said:


> good evening,
> 
> i am quite new to givenchy. a friend is selling this to me. i have the bag on hand and the leather seems a little bit harder than the givenchy across i have.
> 
> bag comes with a care card and a small patch of leather similar to the color of the bag.
> 
> i am  still deciding on purchase. just want to make sure i am getting the real deal  hope you experts can help me authenticate this bag... thanks!
> 
> item: Givenchy Medium Pandora
> not sure if its a wrinkled goat or sheep skin
> seller: personal friend



Authentic


----------



## ishop05

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


thank you hrhsunshine will purchase the bag!


----------



## pop.art.inc

grateful for your kind help to authenticate this pandora:

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251422704854
 Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-purple-Pandora-medium-calf-leather-bag-100-Authentic-/251422704854

Thank you in advance.

xx


----------



## hrhsunshine

pop.art.inc said:


> grateful for your kind help to authenticate this pandora:
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=251422704854
> Alt URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-purple-Pandora-medium-calf-leather-bag-100-Authentic-/251422704854
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> xx



Pls refer to the thread OP and use proper format for submission


----------



## frenchiemgs

You can still find authentic bags on eBay. You can check for the feedback and you must have a trusted seller. Also, you can ask if you can have full refund once the bag is proven not authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

frenchiemgs said:


> You can still find authentic bags on eBay. You can check for the feedback and you must have a trusted seller. Also, you can ask if you can have full refund once the bag is proven not authentic.



This is strictly an authentication thread. Pls have discussions about online resellers in the appropriate threads or forums.


----------



## prettyczel

Hi Ladies! pls help me authenticate this bag. Thanks much


----------



## Givenchy2

Hi There,
I recently purchased a Givenchy Antigona light grey in medium. The gold fitting seem to be very light, more light a light gold on the zipper and trimmings. Are they suppose to be really gold yellow?? concern that my bag is not genuine. Please help


----------



## Givenchy2

Hi there, 
can you please Authenticate this Givenchy Antigona medium light grey bag. I am concern as it may not be authentic as the gold trimming hardware seem to be very light, like a pale gold. I checked the zipper there is the word Raccagni Italy engrave underneath it, but I am still not sure.  Please help me urgently.......


Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

prettyczel said:


> Hi Ladies! pls help me authenticate this bag. Thanks much



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Givenchy2 said:


> Hi There,
> I recently purchased a Givenchy Antigona light grey in medium. The gold fitting seem to be very light, more light a light gold on the zipper and trimmings. Are they suppose to be really gold yellow?? concern that my bag is not genuine. Please help



The photos you submitted show this bag to be authentic


----------



## wonderwoman9

Please help me authenticate, I have bag in my hands
Can take more pics if needed

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

wonderwoman9 said:


> Please help me authenticate, I have bag in my hands
> Can take more pics if needed
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic


----------



## wonderwoman9

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic





Thanks so much!


----------



## svvallovv

Dear forum experts,
Would you pls help me to authenticate this bag bought on ebay from 
Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
Seller: adacleveland45
Number: 231107531833
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Med...item35cf151439

I do see 1 zipper on top is completely missing, e.g. it have just one top zipper. It was not clearly presentaed on ebay and I used description. 
Is this could be an case what bag is broken or conterfeit ?

Thank you so much in advance!

Here is more clear pictures as were  requested


----------



## prettyczel

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thanks much hrhsunshine  Good day!


----------



## Gengen

Hi can you please authenticate this givenchy antigona bag from mynetsale. I am so worried because of the bad reviews and not only that when I received the bag it's very dusty has glue marks and has tiny chip at the bottom. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gengen

Oops only 1 attached il post again. Sorry I'm new to this


----------



## Gengen

Pic 3


----------



## Gengen

Pic 4


----------



## Gengen

Pic5


----------



## Gengen

Pic6


----------



## Gengen

Trace of glue


----------



## Gengen

Tiny chip at the bottom


----------



## Gengen

So sorry my phone won't allow me to post pics at once.
Ps. The hardware is very light in colour and scratched.


----------



## hrhsunshine

svvallovv said:


> Dear forum experts,
> Would you pls help me to authenticate this bag bought on ebay from
> Name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Satchel Black
> Seller: adacleveland45
> Number: 231107531833
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Med...item35cf151439
> 
> I do see 1 zipper on top is completely missing, e.g. it have just one top zipper. It was not clearly presentaed on ebay and I used description.
> Is this could be an case what bag is broken or conterfeit ?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Here is more clear pictures as were  requested



I want to see close up shots of the inside leather tag.  There is another in the bag. Have seller photograph that.
I also want to see the strap connector hw up close, from more than one side.


----------



## svvallovv

hrhsunshine said:


> I want to see close up shots of the inside leather tag.  There is another in the bag. Have seller photograph that.
> I also want to see the strap connector hw up close, from more than one side.


Dear hrhsunshine 
I am so sorry for not complete info. Here is required photos.   I do see in internet authentic bags twith two zippers and fakes with one.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Gengen said:


> Tiny chip at the bottom



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

svvallovv said:


> Dear hrhsunshine
> I am so sorry for not complete info. Here is required photos.   I do see in internet authentic bags twith two zippers and fakes with one.



I want two more shots.
1. Super close shot of the inside zip pocket pull tab (the leather pull)
2. The other side of the inside leather tag with the letters and numbers.

good lighting and focused so I can see details of each part

You say the top closure only has one zipper pull?


----------



## svvallovv

hrhsunshine said:


> I want two more shots.
> 1. Super close shot of the inside zip pocket pull tab (the leather pull)
> 2. The other side of the inside leather tag with the letters and numbers.
> 
> good lighting and focused so I can see details of each part
> 
> You say the top closure only has one zipper pull?


Dear hrhsunshine 
Thank you a lot for your patience! 
I broke camera while trying to make photos (no savings then!)   here is phone shot I am so sorry but I haven't another camera until tomorrow and I need to open an ebay case if it is fake. I am so sorry! 











Yep, it has just ONE zipper pull on top. dissapointing - could be an failure or fake  doesn't ? 
Thanks once again. I am new to designer bags and do see here true "Girl-power".


----------



## gwenney

Name: Givenchy Mini Pandora Croco
Seller: Private seller


Hi! Can you please help with authenticating this as there was no product card, no swatch and no numbers behind the inside leather tag

Many thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

svvallovv said:


> Dear hrhsunshine
> Thank you a lot for your patience!
> I broke camera while trying to make photos (no savings then!)   here is phone shot I am so sorry but I haven't another camera until tomorrow and I need to open an ebay case if it is fake. I am so sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it has just ONE zipper pull on top. dissapointing - could be an failure or fake  doesn't ?
> Thanks once again. I am new to designer bags and do see here true "Girl-power".



Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

gwenney said:


> Name: Givenchy Mini Pandora Croco
> Seller: Private seller
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please help with authenticating this as there was no product card, no swatch and no numbers behind the inside leather tag
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2466809
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466810
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466811



Refer to my signature and find examples with all the requisite shots.


----------



## AVF

Hi! This is my first time here in purse forum. Anyone please help me with this Givenchy bag? What model it is? Did Givenchy ever produce this kind of model? Thank you in advance...


----------



## nose_research

Hi, I've just purchased my first Givenchy bag. Can you please help me authenticate? 

Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Small Burgundy

Seller: Mynetsale


----------



## pop.art.inc

sorry. would love for you to assist in authenticating this pandora bag.

Bag: Givenchy Pandora Medium Bag in Purple/Violet
Ebay URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=251422704854
 Seller:  								 	          nicejeesuk88

I have purchased this bag and its on its way to me. Hope its authentic otherwise i have a dispute to look forward to raising.

Thanks for your help in authenticating a lucrezia i purchased less than a month ago. huge sigh of relief from my end.

all the best to you.
*
*

http://apicdn.viglink.com/api/click....php?do=newreply&amp;noquote=1&amp;p=26013106


----------



## hrhsunshine

AVF said:


> Hi! This is my first time here in purse forum. Anyone please help me with this Givenchy bag? What model it is? Did Givenchy ever produce this kind of model? Thank you in advance...



This is strictly and authentication thread. There is a thread about identifying items.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nose_research said:


> Hi, I've just purchased my first Givenchy bag. Can you please help me authenticate?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Small Burgundy
> 
> Seller: Mynetsale
> 
> 
> View attachment 2467419
> View attachment 2467420
> View attachment 2467421
> View attachment 2467424
> View attachment 2467425
> View attachment 2467432
> View attachment 2467433
> View attachment 2467450
> View attachment 2467455



Great job with the photos!
Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

pop.art.inc said:


> sorry. would love for you to assist in authenticating this pandora bag.
> 
> Bag: Givenchy Pandora Medium Bag in Purple/Violet
> Ebay URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=251422704854
> Seller:  								 	          nicejeesuk88
> 
> I have purchased this bag and its on its way to me. Hope its authentic otherwise i have a dispute to look forward to raising.
> 
> Thanks for your help in authenticating a lucrezia i purchased less than a month ago. huge sigh of relief from my end.
> 
> all the best to you.
> *
> *
> 
> http://apicdn.viglink.com/api/click....php?do=newreply&amp;noquote=1&amp;p=26013106



Authentic


----------



## nose_research

hrhsunshine said:


> Great job with the photos!
> 
> Authentic




Thanks so much hrhsunshine!!


----------



## AVF

hrhsunshine said:


> This is strictly and authentication thread. There is a thread about identifying items.


Oppss... Sorry.. Didn't know. Thank you so much! Have a nice day..


----------



## elp

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona 										 									
Item Number: 400647541005
Seller ID: cargolargo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Large-Black-Leather-Bag-Purse-Satchel-/400647541005

Please help authenticate.
Thanks!


----------



## miahnna

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this nightingale...

Item: givenchy nightingale medium distressed sheepskin
Photos: 












Comments:
Planning to buy this. Please authenticate...

Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

elp said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 400647541005
> Seller ID: cargolargo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Large-Black-Leather-Bag-Purse-Satchel-/400647541005
> 
> Please help authenticate.
> Thanks!



No red flags but to be sure, u can ask for shots of strap connecter and underside of top zipper (part that zips)


----------



## hrhsunshine

miahnna said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this nightingale...
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale medium distressed sheepskin
> Photos:
> View attachment 2468198
> View attachment 2468199
> View attachment 2468200
> View attachment 2468201
> View attachment 2468202
> View attachment 2468203
> View attachment 2468204
> View attachment 2468205
> View attachment 2468206
> View attachment 2468207
> 
> 
> Comments:
> Planning to buy this. Please authenticate...
> 
> Thanks so much!



I need to see the inside zip pocket leather pull tab (front and back). Close and clear to see details. I also want the same for the top closure zipper pull


----------



## miahnna

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the inside zip pocket leather pull tab (front and back). Close and clear to see details. I also want the same for the top closure zipper pull



Ok. I'll ask those photos from the seller. Thank you so much


----------



## miahnna

Hi hrhsunshine... Wasn't able to contact seller. However, i have a photo of one the zipper close up of one of her nightingales for sale. Can i submit it instead? Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

miahnna said:


> Hi hrhsunshine... Wasn't able to contact seller. However, i have a photo of one the zipper close up of one of her nightingales for sale. Can i submit it instead? Thanks



You can submit and I will look at it.


----------



## miahnna

hrhsunshine said:


> You can submit and I will look at it.




Here it is:



Thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

miahnna said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 2469201
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



This is a BROWN bag.
The bag to be authenticated is BLUE.


----------



## miahnna

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a BROWN bag.
> The bag to be authenticated is BLUE.




Yes... Same kind. Nwei, will contact seller again. Thank u so much


----------



## elp

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but to be sure, u can ask for shots of strap connecter and underside of top zipper (part that zips)


Thank you so much, asked the seller for more pics.
One more thing: I am confused about the size, is it the small, medium or large version?


----------



## hrhsunshine

elp said:


> Thank you so much, asked the seller for more pics.
> One more thing: I am confused about the size, is it the small, medium or large version?



The seller should be able to answer that for you.


----------



## Jana123

Dear experts,
I just received a givenchy nightingale which i bought on videdressing. Based on the photos the seller uploaded, the bag has been authenticated by the videdressing team. But as i trust your ladies opinion even more, i would like you to let me know if its real. I have 24h to return it for a full refund. The leather is all soft and has no chemical smell to it but as i said - i want to hear your opinion to be on the safe side. Thank you ever so much! Jana

Ps i uploaded more pix but only this one comes up? Is it because i only  just signed up on this site? Help anyone?


----------



## Jana123

Jana123 said:


> Dear experts,
> I just received a givenchy nightingale which i bought on videdressing. Based on the photos the seller uploaded, the bag has been authenticated by the videdressing team. But as i trust your ladies opinion even more, i would like you to let me know if its real. I have 24h to return it for a full refund. The leather is all soft and has no chemical smell to it but as i said - i want to hear your opinion to be on the safe side. Thank you ever so much! Jana
> 
> Ps i uploaded more pix but only this one comes up? Is it because i only  just signed up on this site? Help anyone?



I just figured i can uploade more pix by replying..


----------



## Jana123

Jana123 said:


> I just figured i can uploade more pix by replying..


Heres one more. Thanks!!


----------



## Jana123

Jana123 said:


> Heres one more. Thanks!!



And a close up of the handle..


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jana123 said:


> Heres one more. Thanks!!



Authentic


----------



## Jana123

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


You are a star! Thank you ever so much!!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hi I have a bag I'm looking at from a private sale
mini Lucrezia - pics below. Thank you!


----------



## sretica

Please Authenticate this:

Givenchy Antigona Black Medium size
Photos: http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sretica/library/Antigona?sort=3&page=1

Hi All,
I purchased this bag off mynetsale.com.au and I have some doubts regarding its authenticity. 
Please see the links above.  The code says 3C1027 if it is unclear on the pic.  

I have noticed that smooth antigonas usually have smooth leather tags but as you can see in mine the leather is textured.  The zip also seems quite rough but it does have the Raccagni word underneath the zip.

The givenchy booklet is in 2 pieces which I find strange.  Please help with authenticating this!  '

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

wonderwoman9 said:


> Hi I have a bag I'm looking at from a private sale
> mini Lucrezia - pics below. Thank you!



No red flags.
You can have seller submit the underside of the top closure zipper to be sure.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sretica said:


> Please Authenticate this:
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Black Medium size
> Photos: http://s184.photobucket.com/user/sretica/library/Antigona?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Hi All,
> I purchased this bag off mynetsale.com.au and I have some doubts regarding its authenticity.
> Please see the links above.  The code says 3C1027 if it is unclear on the pic.
> 
> I have noticed that smooth antigonas usually have smooth leather tags but as you can see in mine the leather is textured.  The zip also seems quite rough but it does have the Raccagni word underneath the zip.
> 
> The givenchy booklet is in 2 pieces which I find strange.  Please help with authenticating this!  '
> 
> Many thanks!!!!



Authentic


----------



## wonderwoman9

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags.
> You can have seller submit the underside of the top closure zipper to be sure.




Ok thank you, I got these pics. She said underside of top zipper has nothing on it and sent some of zipper on inside pocket too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

wonderwoman9 said:


> Ok thank you, I got these pics. She said underside of top zipper has nothing on it and sent some of zipper on inside pocket too.



I meant the part that zips not the zipper part with the teeth. I would really like to see the underside of it.  Seller should send that to u.  Seller needs to get her camera inside the bag and shoot the underside or if she can manipulate it from outside the bag to shoot the underside.


----------



## wonderwoman9

hrhsunshine said:


> I meant the part that zips not the zipper part with the teeth. I would really like to see the underside of it.  Seller should send that to u.  Seller needs to get her camera inside the bag and shoot the underside or if she can manipulate it from outside the bag to shoot the underside.






Got it. Thank you!!


----------



## jaz_o

Please authenticate.  Thanks! 

*Item:* Givenchy Antigona Large Black Leather Bag Purse Satchel
*Listing Number:* 400647541005
*Seller ID:* cargolargo 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/400647541005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

wonderwoman9 said:


> Got it. Thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

jaz_o said:


> Please authenticate.  Thanks!
> 
> *Item:* Givenchy Antigona Large Black Leather Bag Purse Satchel
> *Listing Number:* 400647541005
> *Seller ID:* cargolargo
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/400647541005?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




No red flags but seller should also show the strap connector hw and underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)


----------



## axelb

Item: Givenchy NEOPRENE-INSERT PRINTED COTTON SWEATSHIRT
Listing Number: 837786
Seller ID: LEON
Link (last picture is a mistake) :  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-cotton-printed-iconic-pull-837786.shtml


----------



## hrhsunshine

axelb said:


> Item: Givenchy NEOPRENE-INSERT PRINTED COTTON SWEATSHIRT
> Listing Number: 837786
> Seller ID: LEON
> Link (last picture is a mistake) :  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-cotton-printed-iconic-pull-837786.shtml



Sorry, we do not authenticate clothing


----------



## axelb

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry, we do not authenticate clothing


:/


----------



## wonderwoman9

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sretica

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you so so much! Very much relieved that it is authentic!


----------



## samp

Could you guys tell me if this is a fake givenchy??

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251429900856&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123


----------



## hrhsunshine

samp said:


> Could you guys tell me if this is a fake givenchy??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251429900856&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123




Review the thread. Re-submit using proper format and with the required photos for authentication


----------



## vlchung

Hi there!  Will you please authenticate the following bag please.  Thank you!

Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY PANDORA GREY LARGE
Item Number:  321301222982
Seller ID:  luvmybags562
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acf0b9646


----------



## dallzzzz

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
Item Number: 390751063639
Seller ID: papillon256
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5afa940e57


----------



## saturnqueen

Hi, could you authenticate this one for me please?

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale tote
Item Number: 151214301054
Seller ID: oraldidi10 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151214301054

Thank you in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

vlchung said:


> Hi there!  Will you please authenticate the following bag please.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: NWT GIVENCHY PANDORA GREY LARGE
> Item Number:  321301222982
> Seller ID:  luvmybags562
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acf0b9646




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

dallzzzz said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
> Item Number: 390751063639
> Seller ID: papillon256
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...39?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item5afa940e57




No red flags, but to be even more sure, seller should submit close clear shots of the strap connector from both sides of the hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

saturnqueen said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale tote
> Item Number: 151214301054
> Seller ID: oraldidi10
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151214301054
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Authentic


----------



## poseidonia76

PLEASE, can you help me with this bag? I know the price is too low, but...do you think it's a fake?
Item Name:borsa bauletto antigona givenchy pelle
Item Number:*58428602*
Seller ID: lecosedidaniela
Link:http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/altr...rsa-bauletto-antigona-givenchy-pelle/58428602


----------



## hrhsunshine

poseidonia76 said:


> PLEASE, can you help me with this bag? I know the price is too low, but...do you think it's a fake?
> Item Name:borsa bauletto antigona givenchy pelle
> Item Number:*58428602*
> Seller ID: lecosedidaniela
> Link:http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/altr...rsa-bauletto-antigona-givenchy-pelle/58428602



Seller needs to show a cpl more photos... Both inside tags (front and back) and underside if the top closure zipper (part that zips). Close up and clear shots


----------



## camillamaryse

Hello all, could you authenticate this one for me please?

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale grey leather bag
Item Number: 121255731193
Seller ID: cinderella_rox
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121255731193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

camillamaryse said:


> Hello all, could you authenticate this one for me please?
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale grey leather bag
> Item Number: 121255731193
> Seller ID: cinderella_rox
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121255731193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Want to see the strap connecter hw up close


----------



## vlchung

Hi there!  Another for your authentication please.  

Thank you!

Item Name:  Givenchy Large Pandora charcoal grey from BNY
Item Number: 221358998919
Seller ID: designerviamel
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221358998919?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1


----------



## runahayashi

Hi there, I'm new here and I need help in authenticating this nightingale.

Bag: Givenchy Nightingale Croc Stamped
eBay URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Medium-Bag-Slightly-Used-/331108515338
Seller: trickyt30 

I've just bought this bag and its on its way to me. Hope its authentic else i have a lodge a dispute with paypal. (images are supplied by the seller, I unfortunately do not have any image of the bag interior.)


























Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## elizabethq

Hi, pls help me authenticate this givenchy nightingale bag. THANK YOU!


----------



## elizabethq

Also these Pandoras. xx


----------



## elizabethq

here's the orange pandora..thank you!


----------



## gwenney

hrhsunshine said:


> Refer to my signature and find examples with all the requisite shots.



Thank you for your help! Sorry about the first set of incomplete photos. 
The swatch and card were not provided, and there is no details on the reverse of the inside leather tag. 
Thanks much in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

vlchung said:


> Hi there!  Another for your authentication please.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Large Pandora charcoal grey from BNY
> Item Number: 221358998919
> Seller ID: designerviamel
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221358998919?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Hi there, I'm new here and I need help in authenticating this nightingale.
> 
> Bag: Givenchy Nightingale Croc Stamped
> eBay URL: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Medium-Bag-Slightly-Used-/331108515338
> Seller: trickyt30
> 
> I've just bought this bag and its on its way to me. Hope its authentic else i have a lodge a dispute with paypal. (images are supplied by the seller, I unfortunately do not have any image of the bag interior.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!



ALWAYS get a bag authenticated prior to purchase.
Refer to my signature for examples of nightingale submissions that have the requisite photos.
The photos you provided do not assist in authenticating.


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> Hi, pls help me authenticate this givenchy nightingale bag. THANK YOU!



Refer to my signature for examples that have the requisite shots.  These photos have bad angles and lighting. I cannot see any details.


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> Also these Pandoras. xx



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

gwenney said:


> Thank you for your help! Sorry about the first set of incomplete photos.
> The swatch and card were not provided, and there is no details on the reverse of the inside leather tag.
> Thanks much in advance!



Not authentic


----------



## elizabethq

hrhsunshine said:


> Refer to my signature for examples that have the requisite shots.  These photos have bad angles and lighting. I cannot see any details.



Will ask more photos from the owner.


----------



## runahayashi

Please help to authenticate this bag! 

Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Nightingale - Large
Item Number: 181305266632
Seller ID: myoverflowing-closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181305266632?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> ALWAYS get a bag authenticated prior to purchase.
> Refer to my signature for examples of nightingale submissions that have the requisite photos.
> The photos you provided do not assist in authenticating.


Noted and appreciated your advice (too bad I was too impatient and I bidded before authenticate it)

I will post more detailed photos when I receive the actual bag.


----------



## elizabethq

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you! How about the orange pandora?


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> here's the orange pandora..thank you!



I need close up shots of the inside tags.


----------



## girliegirl23

Hi all,

I've been a long time fan/reader of this forum, however this is my first time posting.  I purchased a Givenchy Antigona in Mastic from Bluefly this week. I know there have been issues here and there with people receiving fakes in the past, so I wanted to make sure mine is authentic. I did not receive any booklets or tags with the bag.. just the dust bag. The hardware was wrapped, per usual. 

I truly appreciate in advance the help and if you need any additional photos, please let me know.

EDIT: oops, just found the leather sample, booklet, barcode and quality control tags in the back pocket.


----------



## hrhsunshine

girliegirl23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been a long time fan/reader of this forum, however this is my first time posting.  I purchased a Givenchy Antigona in Mastic from Bluefly this week. I know there have been issues here and there with people receiving fakes in the past, so I wanted to make sure mine is authentic. I did not receive any booklets or tags with the bag.. just the dust bag. The hardware was wrapped, per usual.
> 
> I truly appreciate in advance the help and if you need any additional photos, please let me know.
> 
> EDIT: oops, just found the leather sample, booklet, barcode and quality control tags in the back pocket.



Authentic


----------



## girliegirl23

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much!


----------



## addicted2life

Hello everyone!  I won this from ebay and there are no zipper markings at all.  Please help.  Thanks in advance.

Givenchy Brown Ball and Chain Nightingale

Item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281245387730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Additional pics:


----------



## luckysugar888

hi all,
pls authenticate this, it says its 'over production'
thank you so much

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails


----------



## hrhsunshine

addicted2life said:


> Hello everyone!  I won this from ebay and there are no zipper markings at all.  Please help.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Givenchy Brown Ball and Chain Nightingale
> 
> Item:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/281245387730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Additional pics:



ALWAYS get a bag authenticated prior to purchase.
I want to see the other side of the inside tag and closer shots of the strap connector.
I also want to see the leather zipper pulls (up close and both sides) for the top closure and the inside zip pocket


----------



## hrhsunshine

luckysugar888 said:


> hi all,
> pls authenticate this, it says its 'over production'
> thank you so much
> 
> http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-1,1#advertisementDetails




Looks fine to me. I don't see any red flags.


----------



## addicted2life

hrhsunshine said:


> ALWAYS get a bag authenticated prior to purchase.
> I want to see the other side of the inside tag and closer shots of the strap connector.
> I also want to see the leather zipper pulls (up close and both sides) for the top closure and the inside zip pocket



I should have known better.  Thank you for your help.

Here are the pics:


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi girls,

can you please authenticate this Givenchy?I am not so sure about the leather tag and the paper card.

Thanks a lot!!!!!


https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=D11D1E1E8C183535&id=D11D1E1E8C183535!136


----------



## ChanelItaly

Hi girls,

can you please authenticate this Givenchy?I am not so sure about the leather tag and the paper card.

Thanks a lot!!!!!

http://imgbox.com/z0nuQ3HC
http://imgbox.com/hVarcti5
http://imgbox.com/PvAwrFrv
http://imgbox.com/MX5Iyo3Z
http://imgbox.com/Q1pHdex8
http://imgbox.com/AfYNvRaD
http://imgbox.com/01RWZv4g


----------



## jama

Please authenticate, thanks.

Item Name:Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Black Hobo Bag
Item: 2a36e70ac8
Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2250-Gi...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a36e70ac8


----------



## elizabeth64

Hello can somebody please help me authentica this givenchy pandora. Thanks
Item name Givenchy Pandora medium black
Item # 221347453621
Seller id shawro63
http://www.eBay.com/ itm/221347453621


----------



## elizabeth64

Hi, please help me here is more info
Item Name: Givenchy Pandora
Item Number:221347453621
Seller Id:shawro63


----------



## pop.art.inc

Grateful for your help to authenticate this givenchy antigona


Item Name: Medium Givenchy Antigona
Item Number: 131102312054
Seller ID: la*style!
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131102312054

Thank you so much in advanced.


----------



## pop.art.inc

Grateful for your help to authenticate this other givenchy antigona

Item Name: Navy Medium Givenchy Antigona
Item Number: 261380337885
Seller ID: donkee123
Link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/261380337885

Thanking you.


----------



## pop.art.inc

Grateful for your help to authenticate this last givenchy antigona

Item Name: Orange/Red Givenchy Antigona
Item Number: 111263992735
Seller ID: chickaalfred
Link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/111263992735

I've saved up to purhase an antigona this year hence why I have sought your kind assistance in verifiying authenticity of these 3 antigonas on ebay.

Thank you for starting this forum and for taking the time to respond to all the queries from me (and others) so promptly. I really do appreciate it.

All the best.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I am feeling on the fence with this bag and waiting for another set of expert eyes to help me.



addicted2life said:


> I should have known better.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Here are the pics:


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChanelItaly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> can you please authenticate this Givenchy?I am not so sure about the leather tag and the paper card.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=D11D1E1E8C183535&id=D11D1E1E8C183535!136



Don't see a bag with this link


----------



## hrhsunshine

Are u in possession of this bag or is it still with the seller?



ChanelItaly said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> can you please authenticate this Givenchy?I am not so sure about the leather tag and the paper card.
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!!
> 
> http://imgbox.com/z0nuQ3HC
> http://imgbox.com/hVarcti5
> http://imgbox.com/PvAwrFrv
> http://imgbox.com/MX5Iyo3Z
> http://imgbox.com/Q1pHdex8
> http://imgbox.com/AfYNvRaD
> http://imgbox.com/01RWZv4g


----------



## hrhsunshine

jama said:


> Please authenticate, thanks.
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Black Hobo Bag
> Item: 2a36e70ac8
> Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2250-Gi...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a36e70ac8



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabeth64 said:


> Hi, please help me here is more info
> Item Name: Givenchy Pandora
> Item Number:221347453621
> Seller Id:shawro63



Ur submission needs the link to the listing
Also missing photos of the inside tags


----------



## hrhsunshine

pop.art.inc said:


> Grateful for your help to authenticate this givenchy antigona
> 
> 
> Item Name: Medium Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 131102312054
> Seller ID: la*style!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131102312054
> 
> Thank you so much in advanced.



Refer to my signature for Antigona submissions with the requisite photos. Make sure the pix are clear and close up


----------



## hrhsunshine

pop.art.inc said:


> Grateful for your help to authenticate this other givenchy antigona
> 
> Item Name: Navy Medium Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 261380337885
> Seller ID: donkee123
> Link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/261380337885
> 
> Thanking you.



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

pop.art.inc said:


> Grateful for your help to authenticate this last givenchy antigona
> 
> Item Name: Orange/Red Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 111263992735
> Seller ID: chickaalfred
> Link: www.ebay.com.au/itm/111263992735
> 
> I've saved up to purhase an antigona this year hence why I have sought your kind assistance in verifiying authenticity of these 3 antigonas on ebay.
> 
> Thank you for starting this forum and for taking the time to respond to all the queries from me (and others) so promptly. I really do appreciate it.
> 
> All the best.



Refer to my signature for Ant submissions that have the requisite photos. Seller must submit clear and close up pix.


----------



## ChanelItaly

hrhsunshine said:


> Are u in possession of this bag or is it still with the seller?


No, it's not mine. 
It is a Givenchy that I would buy from a seller, but I'm afraid it is not authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChanelItaly said:


> No, it's not mine.
> It is a Givenchy that I would buy from a seller, but I'm afraid it is not authentic.



Looks good to me.


----------



## ChanelItaly

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good to me.


Honestly, I was a little afraid of that MADE IN CHINA and then that Buggatti instead BUGATTI on the tag, but I trust your experience. 
That's great, I'm happy. thanks


----------



## elizabeth64

Hi sorry I'm new to this and having a hard time uploading pictures and she didn't have any pictures of the actual bag on eBay, could I just email you the pictures. Thanks and let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabeth64 said:


> Hi sorry I'm new to this and having a hard time uploading pictures and she didn't have any pictures of the actual bag on eBay, could I just email you the pictures. Thanks and let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I do not see any red flags with the bag but really would like to see the additional pix to be sure.

I am sorry. I do not authenticate via email.
U need to choose the picture icon which is the yellow one with the landscape-ish image.  Copy and paste a string of html code that starts with http and ends with jpg.
U can use online photos sites like Flickr or Photobucket to load ur pix online and then add them here. HTH


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChanelItaly said:


> Honestly, I was a little afraid of that MADE IN CHINA and then that Buggatti instead BUGATTI on the tag, but I trust your experience.
> That's great, I'm happy. thanks



Ur welcome.
I can definitely understand being concerned by the misspelling. I reviewed the photos as best I could and from just the shots you submitted of the bag itself, I cannot see any red flags.


----------



## elizabeth64

Thanks for write back to me I will take more pictures of the bag tomorrow and post them


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jama

Please authenticate, many thanks.

Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale Crinkled Sheepskin Navy (Pre Production)
Item: 31682649
Seller ID: fruitybeauty
Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...in+Navy+(Pre+Production)#advertisementDetails


----------



## elizabeth64

Please authenticate this.
Item name Givenchy Pandora


----------



## runahayashi

Please help to authenticate this bag! 

Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Nightingale - Large
Item Number: 181305266632
Seller ID: myoverflowing-closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a36a2d1c8

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jama said:


> Please authenticate, many thanks.
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Nightingale Crinkled Sheepskin Navy (Pre Production)
> Item: 31682649
> Seller ID: fruitybeauty
> Link:http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...in+Navy+(Pre+Production)#advertisementDetails




Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Nightingale - Large
> Item Number: 181305266632
> Seller ID: myoverflowing-closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a36a2d1c8
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Have seller submit shots of that strap connector from both sides of the connector.
Close and clear shots


----------



## elizabeth64

PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG

ITEM NAME GIVENCHY PANDORA MEDIUM
ITEM NUMBER 221347453621
SELLER ID SHAWRO63
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221347453621

http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0586.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0585.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0584.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0583.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0582.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0581.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0579.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0578.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0576.jpg
http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0567.jpg


----------



## jama

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic


 
Thanks, you're a star!!


----------



## AnneHedonia

I really appreciate you guys helping out with authenticating. Looking forward to learning more on this forum, I've tried to get the pics as per 4143/4144. Can ask for more.

She said it was bought from http://www.marais.com.au but has no receipt.

Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Rottweiler Large Antigona Shopping Bag with Pouch
Item Number: 191048933161
Seller ID: misssarahsian
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191048933161

http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/12-1.jpg
http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/12-2.jpg
http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/12.jpg
http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/57-1.jpg
http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/57.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabeth64 said:


> PLEASE AUTHENTICATE THIS BAG
> 
> ITEM NAME GIVENCHY PANDORA MEDIUM
> ITEM NUMBER 221347453621
> SELLER ID SHAWRO63
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221347453621
> 
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0586.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0585.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0584.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0583.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0582.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0581.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0579.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0578.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0576.jpg
> http://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/deed33dee/givenchy pandora/IMG_0567.jpg



Looks good! Good job getting photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

AnneHedonia said:


> I really appreciate you guys helping out with authenticating. Looking forward to learning more on this forum, I've tried to get the pics as per 4143/4144. Can ask for more.
> 
> She said it was bought from http://www.marais.com.au but has no receipt.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Givenchy Rottweiler Large Antigona Shopping Bag with Pouch
> Item Number: 191048933161
> Seller ID: misssarahsian
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191048933161
> 
> http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/12-1.jpg
> http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/12-2.jpg
> http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/12.jpg
> http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/57-1.jpg
> http://www.222am.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/57.jpg



Authentic


----------



## elizabeth64

Thank you very much I really appreciate it &#128522;


----------



## elizabeth64

I'm sorry to ask you now but that means that is authentic?


----------



## AnneHedonia

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## elizabeth64

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good! Good job getting photos.




Does that mean is authentic?


----------



## jsmp22

*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*

Item Name:
Item Number:   35143895 
Seller ID: shoppingera2013 
Item: Givenchy Oversized Black Nightingale Bag 
link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-5,5#advertisementDetails


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabeth64 said:


> Does that mean is authentic?



Yes it does


----------



## hrhsunshine

jsmp22 said:


> *Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:   35143895
> Seller ID: shoppingera2013
> Item: Givenchy Oversized Black Nightingale Bag
> link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...h+Ranking,Position,1-5,5#advertisementDetails




Seller needs to submit close, clear, well-lit shots.
Need to see the inside tag (front & back), side connector hw from both sides of the hw, handles


----------



## elizabeth64

Thanks so much!!! &#128522;


----------



## malisa

Hey there,

Could you please let me know if this Givenchy Antigona is real??

http://www.mynetsale.com.au/shop/detail/150502-black-antigona-medium-gloss-leather

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

malisa said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Could you please let me know if this Givenchy Antigona is real??
> 
> http://www.mynetsale.com.au/shop/detail/150502-black-antigona-medium-gloss-leather
> 
> Thanks in advance!



This link doesn't show a particular bag


----------



## malisa

hrhsunshine said:


> This link doesn't show a particular bag


Sorry I thought it was linked to the Antigona. I think you have to be logged in that's why.. Here is a photo


----------



## malisa

malisa said:


> Sorry I thought it was linked to the Antigona. I think you have to be logged in that's why.. Here is a photo


The image:


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> Have seller submit shots of that strap connector from both sides of the connector.
> Close and clear shots




Hi, the seller have given me these photos. Hope they are good for you!


----------



## runahayashi

runahayashi said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Givenchy Nightingale - Large
> Item Number: 181305266632
> Seller ID: myoverflowing-closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...632?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a36a2d1c8
> 
> Thanks in advance!



^^Original posting for your quick(er) review. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> ^^Original posting for your quick(er) review.
> Thanks in advance!



All looks good!


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> All looks good!



Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

malisa said:


> The image:



No image


----------



## roccoloca

Hi can someone tell me if this is authentic? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161209663847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thanks very much


----------



## hrhsunshine

roccoloca said:


> Hi can someone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161209663847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thanks very much



Pls resubmit using proper format. Refer to thread.
Also, make sure the listing or your submission includes all necessary photos.
Check my signature for examples that have the photos.


----------



## roccoloca

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls resubmit using proper format. Refer to thread.
> Also, make sure the listing or your submission includes all necessary photos.
> Check my signature for examples that have the photos.





Oh my bad. 


Item Name: Givenchy large pandora bag khaki 100auth excl!
Item Number: 161209663847
Seller ID: alla.miss
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161209663847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



thanks again


----------



## hrhsunshine

roccoloca said:


> Oh my bad.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy large pandora bag khaki 100auth excl!
> Item Number: 161209663847
> Seller ID: alla.miss
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161209663847?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again



I need to see close up shots of the strap connector hw and both inside tags (one should show front and back).
All shots need to be close up CLEAR and straight.


----------



## Yamuna

Hi, please can you authenticate this patent Givenchy my friend bought from buymywardrobe, the seller says the bag was bought at least 3 years ago but never used (hence the protective film on the inside plaque). The bag looks authentic to me, I'm just concerned about uneven stitching on the inside of the straps where they connect to the braided handle, please see pics. I'm also not sure about the top closure zipper - the bag is so small and narrow that it next to impossible to take a photo of the underside of the zipper, I was only able to see it using a dental mirror! Cant figure out what it says though,looks like it is in a cursive font. Any help will be greatly appreciated!

Could not attach photos so here is a link to photobucket uploads http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/yamuna18/library/Mobile Uploads?sort=3&page=1 

The leather tag inside the bag says Made in Spain MC 0064


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yamuna said:


> Hi, please can you authenticate this patent Givenchy my friend bought from buymywardrobe, the seller says the bag was bought at least 3 years ago but never used (hence the protective film on the inside plaque). The bag looks authentic to me, I'm just concerned about uneven stitching on the inside of the straps where they connect to the braided handle, please see pics. I'm also not sure about the top closure zipper - the bag is so small and narrow that it next to impossible to take a photo of the underside of the zipper, I was only able to see it using a dental mirror! Cant figure out what it says though,looks like it is in a cursive font. Any help will be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Could not attach photos so here is a link to photobucket uploads http://s1363.photobucket.com/user/yamuna18/library/Mobile%20Uploads?sort=3&page=1
> 
> The leather tag inside the bag says Made in Spain MC 0064



You did a great job trying to photograph this bag but I have never seen a Givenchy bag like this.  That doesn't mean it is not authentic. I simply have never seen this one. So, I don't feel I can help with authenticating. I am sorry I cannot assist you.  You may want to consult an authenticating service.  They are pretty reasonable with their fees.  Good luck.


----------



## Yamuna

hrhsunshine said:


> You did a great job trying to photograph this bag but I have never seen a Givenchy bag like this.  That doesn't mean it is not authentic. I simply have never seen this one. So, I don't feel I can help with authenticating. I am sorry I cannot assist you.  You may want to consult an authenticating service.  They are pretty reasonable with their fees.  Good luck.



Thank you for your speedy reply! Yes, I have only found one bag like this online http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/black-leather-bag-177673.shtml
But only a few photos and again not sure if that bag is authentic either and it is not in patent leather. A white bag with the same Givenchy logo buckle but different style was authenticated in this thread a while ago, it was from an estate sale, no one seemed to be familiar with the style either.
Unfortunately there are no authenticating services here in the UK that I know of.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yamuna said:


> Thank you for your speedy reply! Yes, I have only found one bag like this online http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/black-leather-bag-177673.shtml
> But only a few photos and again not sure if that bag is authentic either and it is not in patent leather. A white bag with the same Givenchy logo buckle but different style was authenticated in this thread a while ago, it was from an estate sale, no one seemed to be familiar with the style either.
> Unfortunately there are no authenticating services here in the UK that I know of.



Yeah those photos are not for authenticating.
U may want to contact online services and ask if they work via photo submissions.
I bet many, if not most, would do that.


----------



## elizabeth64

Please Help me authenticate this bag

Item Name: Autentic Givenchy Pandora Black Bag Goat skin silver hardware

Item Number: 281253848814

Seller ID: Progectmls

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281253848814

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabeth64 said:


> Please Help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Autentic Givenchy Pandora Black Bag Goat skin silver hardware
> 
> Item Number: 281253848814
> 
> Seller ID: Progectmls
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281253848814
> 
> Thank you!



Authentic. Just be sure ur aware this is a large Panda, not medium


----------



## batfish

Yamuna said:


> Thank you for your speedy reply! Yes, I have only found one bag like this online http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/black-leather-bag-177673.shtml
> 
> But only a few photos and again not sure if that bag is authentic either and it is not in patent leather. A white bag with the same Givenchy logo buckle but different style was authenticated in this thread a while ago, it was from an estate sale, no one seemed to be familiar with the style either.
> 
> Unfortunately there are no authenticating services here in the UK that I know of.




There is fake spotters and authenticate 4 u which offer this service to uk customers


----------



## elizabeth64

Yeah i need a large, thank you so much!!


----------



## JCYYYY

HI GUYS! CAN SOMEONE HELP ME TELL IF THIS BAG IS AUTHENTIC? I just bought this from eBay and I still need help!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/141171529635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

I uploaded the code part as well which i feel uncomfortable with


----------



## hrhsunshine

JCYYYY said:


> HI GUYS! CAN SOMEONE HELP ME TELL IF THIS BAG IS AUTHENTIC? I just bought this from eBay and I still need help!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141171529635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> 
> I uploaded the code part as well which i feel uncomfortable with



Pls re-submit your inqiury using the proper format.
The format is to help make this thread more efficient for all doing research


----------



## delissha

Hi! Any red flags on this bag? Im planning to offer if it looks good, thanks for the help and happy new year!
Givenchy Antigona black grey
Item no. 331118599693
Seller: brandoff_hk
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slightly-Us...Handbags&hash=item4d1834de0d&autorefresh=true


----------



## hrhsunshine

delissha said:


> Hi! Any red flags on this bag? Im planning to offer if it looks good, thanks for the help and happy new year!
> Givenchy Antigona black grey
> Item no. 331118599693
> Seller: brandoff_hk
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Slightly-Us...Handbags&hash=item4d1834de0d&autorefresh=true




These are not photos for authentication. They just show the condition.
Refer to my signature for examples of Antigonas and you will see the shots I need.
They must be clear, close up, and decent sized photos


----------



## delissha

And also this one please? Hubby prefers this color, thanks so much!

Antigona color block
Item no: 131102312054
Seller: la*style!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WAAAAAY-CHI...d=100040&prg=8920&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=261371494422&


----------



## delissha

hrhsunshine said:


> These are not photos for authentication. They just show the condition.
> Refer to my signature for examples of Antigonas and you will see the shots I need.
> They must be clear, close up, and decent sized photos



Okay i asked for it already, thanks for the fast reply! &#128522;


----------



## aong

Hello ladies, Could you please authenticate this bag for me ?

Anyway I need to ask you a question, Do you think that this bag is easily get dirty or hard to clean because it's beige color? Or it's already dirty and not worth buying?

Thank you for your help.

Givenchy Pandora

Item no. : 221360898879  

Seller :  sycha1919

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here is my supplement photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> Hello ladies, Could you please authenticate this bag for me ?
> 
> Anyway I need to ask you a question, Do you think that this bag is easily get dirty or hard to clean because it's beige color? Or it's already dirty and not worth buying?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Givenchy Pandora
> 
> Item no. : 221360898879
> 
> Seller :  sycha1919
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here is my supplement photos



Looks good to me.
Color choice is really up to you.
Lights will probably get dirty over time.
There are no guarantees that leather will clean as much as you want after becoming dirty


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hi please authenticate this for me. would really appreciate it. hopefully it would be my first givenchy.

item: givenchy nightingale
seller: hokk
link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...Givenchy+Nightingale+Bag#advertisementDetails

thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

iwasborn2shop said:


> hi please authenticate this for me. would really appreciate it. hopefully it would be my first givenchy.
> 
> item: givenchy nightingale
> seller: hokk
> link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...Givenchy+Nightingale+Bag#advertisementDetails
> 
> thank you




Fake


----------



## kookai09

hi,,Could you please authenticate this bag and do think how much?, thanks in advance
givenchy pandora python bag

























http://s217.photobucket.com/user/kookai09/media/20140201_100824_zps10e467b2.jpg.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

kookai09 said:


> hi,,Could you please authenticate this bag and do think how much?, thanks in advance
> givenchy pandora python bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s217.photobucket.com/user/kookai09/media/20140201_100824_zps10e467b2.jpg.html




1. Re-submit using the proper format
2. Refer to my signature for examples of photos needed for Pandora
3. This thread is for authenticating. I don't offer pricing advice.


----------



## elizabeth64

Hi ladies, could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you for your help!

Item Name: Givenchy Large Pandora Messanger Handbag tote Purse Bag

Item Number: 161214178557

Seller ID: fashionphile

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161214178557


----------



## b.Jane

Hi ladies pls help:

Item 
Givenchy Obsedia Leather and Calf hair sholder Bag RRP £1171
 Unwatch
Item Number:
301084858118
Link
http://m.ebay.com/itm/301084858118?cmd=VISPEC
Seller
Ina_is_shopping


----------



## goyardlove

elizabeth64 said:


> Hi ladies, could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Pandora Messanger Handbag tote Purse Bag
> 
> Item Number: 161214178557
> 
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161214178557


Looks fake. Plus more pics needed x


----------



## elizabeth64

They are on the description on eBay. Thank you!


----------



## goyardlove

elizabeth64 said:


> They are on the description on eBay. Thank you!



I'm still not completely convinced. There's no authenticity card, and it could be just like this one x


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabeth64 said:


> Hi ladies, could you please authenticate this bag. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Pandora Messanger Handbag tote Purse Bag
> 
> Item Number: 161214178557
> 
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161214178557



Not authentic


----------



## elizabeth64

Thanks for the video, just want it to know in case I missed on one that I had a bid on it.


----------



## elizabeth64

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

b.Jane said:


> Hi ladies pls help:
> 
> Item
> Givenchy Obsedia Leather and Calf hair sholder Bag RRP £1171
> Unwatch
> Item Number:
> 301084858118
> Link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/301084858118?cmd=VISPEC
> Seller
> Ina_is_shopping



Looks good


----------



## b.Jane

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank u! I bought it


----------



## runahayashi

Hi ladies,

Please help to authenticate this bag!

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large

Item no. : 310862816193

Seller : e d r o p o f f 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310862816193?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks in advance!


----------



## runahayashi

And this bag too!


Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large - PLUM Brushed Patent

Item no. : 291070328977

Seller : maglovena 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291070328977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## goyardlove

runahayashi said:


> And this bag too!
> 
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large - PLUM Brushed Patent
> 
> Item no. : 291070328977
> 
> Seller : maglovena
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291070328977?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


authentic x


----------



## runahayashi

goyardlove said:


> authentic x



Thank you! Hope I can get my hands on this


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large
> 
> Item no. : 310862816193
> 
> Seller : e d r o p o f f
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310862816193?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No red flags but seller can also submit clear close up shots of the connector hw.


----------



## elizabethq

Hi ladies! Can you authenticate this bag for me?

ITEM: Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## elizabethq

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS...


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> ADDITIONAL PHOTOS...



Not authentic


----------



## jadeaymanalac

elizabethq said:


> ADDITIONAL PHOTOS...




On my opinion nope.


----------



## iwasborn2shop

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake



thank you very much!


----------



## goyardlove

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large
> 
> Item no. : 310862816193
> 
> Seller : e d r o p o f f
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310862816193?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not too sure but ebayer does not have a good track record look at the negative feedback x


----------



## jadeaymanalac

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large
> 
> Item no. : 310862816193
> 
> Seller : e d r o p o f f
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310862816193?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Looks fake to me


----------



## runahayashi

runahayashi said:


> Noted and appreciated your advice (too bad I was too impatient and I bidded before authenticate it)
> 
> I will post more detailed photos when I receive the actual bag.



Following my earlier post.. I had received the actual bag today and I hope some gale experts can help me authenticate this bag..































More photos next..


----------



## runahayashi

runahayashi said:


> Noted and appreciated your advice (too bad I was too impatient and I bidded before authenticate it)
> 
> I will post more detailed photos when I receive the actual bag.



More photos..





























Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Large
> 
> Item no. : 310862816193
> 
> Seller : e d r o p o f f
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310862816193?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would like to get close clear shots of the leather zipper pulls as well as the side connector hw


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> More photos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Show me the leather zipper pulls


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> Show me the leather zipper pulls



Not too sure if I had captured what you are looking for but here are the pics..


















I cannot find any embossing on the zipper


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Not too sure if I had captured what you are looking for but here are the pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot find any embossing on the zipper



You did good. Nice quality photos.
Looks good. Now go enjoy your stunning gale.


----------



## minh

Good evening Ladies. May I ask for your help with this one:
Item name: Mini Pandora
Item no: 121267891679
Seller: luxurytreatings
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-2014...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c3c212ddf

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

minh said:


> Good evening Ladies. May I ask for your help with this one:
> Item name: Mini Pandora
> Item no: 121267891679
> Seller: luxurytreatings
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2013-2014...79?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c3c212ddf
> 
> Thank you!



I am suspicious of a detail on this bag and I can see it just fine with the photo.
Two negative reviews for this seller and both regarding Givenchy items.
I am going to say not authentic and you should pass.


----------



## minh

hrhsunshine said:


> I am suspicious of a detail on this bag and I can see it just fine with the photo.
> Two negative reviews for this seller and both regarding Givenchy items.
> I am going to say not authentic and you should pass.



I definitely will. Thank you!


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> You did good. Nice quality photos.
> Looks good. Now go enjoy your stunning gale.



Thank you so much! (what a relief!)


----------



## jigsaw

Hi authenticators, I would appreciate your opinion on this Givenchy Antigona bag. Would this be authentic? Please let me know if you would like to see more photos and I will ask the seller. Many thanks in advance!


Item Name: Givenchy Antigona black croc embossed bag MED
 Item Number: 321310186314 (eBay item number)
 Seller ID: ltl1005_zvi
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321310186314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

jigsaw said:


> Hi authenticators, I would appreciate your opinion on this Givenchy Antigona bag. Would this be authentic? Please let me know if you would like to see more photos and I will ask the seller. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona black croc embossed bag MED
> Item Number: 321310186314 (eBay item number)
> Seller ID: ltl1005_zvi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321310186314?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




An atrocious fake


----------



## pincesbella

Hi Ladies ,
i bought this givenchy out of impulse , i loved the color but i failed to have it authenticated before the purchase. I received the givenchy tote already  and I took my own pictures of the tote. I  am hoping for your expertise on this one. thank you so much !

item name :Givenchy Nightingale Hobo Orange Purse Handbag 
item ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/141176175783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
seller : mjr692
photo link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy shopping tote ?sort=3&page=1


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pincesbella said:


> Hi Ladies ,
> i bought this givenchy out of impulse , i loved the color but i failed to have it authenticated before the purchase. I received the givenchy tote already  and I took my own pictures of the tote. I  am hoping for your expertise on this one. thank you so much !
> 
> item name :Givenchy Nightingale Hobo Orange Purse Handbag
> item ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/141176175783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> seller : mjr692
> photo link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy shopping tote ?sort=3&page=1




Looks good for me but im not that familiar w/ this style so better wait for more opinion


----------



## pincesbella

jadeaymanalac said:


> Looks good for me but im not that familiar w/ this style so better wait for more opinion



thank you jadeaymanalac Maybe HRHSUNSHINE can shed some light on the Givenchy tote.


----------



## jigsaw

hrhsunshine said:


> An atrocious fake





Thanks so much for the quick response! Appreciate your time and expertise.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> thank you jadeaymanalac Maybe HRHSUNSHINE can shed some light on the Givenchy tote.



There is a detail that looks off.
I will be back on this.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

hrhsunshine said:


> There is a detail that looks off.
> I will be back on this.




That what I thought too. There's couple details of this bag I'm not familiar with but the main identifier looks ok to me.


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> There is a detail that looks off.
> I will be back on this.



Thank you  HRHSUNSHINE for checking on it. will keep my fingers crossed and wait for your assessment on this tote. Do you need me to take more pictures for your review?  thank you again for your time .


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> Thank you  HRHSUNSHINE for checking on it. will keep my fingers crossed and wait for your assessment on this tote. Do you need me to take more pictures for your review?  thank you again for your time .



No I can see the details just fine. I need to just confirm something.


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> No I can see the details just fine. I need to just confirm something.



HRHSUNSHINE , thank you so much for helping me on this one . Your time and effort is very much appreciated !


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> HRHSUNSHINE , thank you so much for helping me on this one . Your time and effort is very much appreciated !




Ur welcome.
I appreciate your patience.


----------



## melcaptain

I've been looking to get a Nightingale and saw this on ebay.  May I request for authentication of this item.  Thanks in advance.

Item Name:  Authentic Givenchy Two Tone Medium Nightingale Bag/ Tote RARE!

Item Number:  161205919097

Seller ID:  luxuryfashionjewelry2014

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25889f1d79


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> Hi Ladies ,
> i bought this givenchy out of impulse , i loved the color but i failed to have it authenticated before the purchase. I received the givenchy tote already  and I took my own pictures of the tote. I  am hoping for your expertise on this one. thank you so much !
> 
> item name :Givenchy Nightingale Hobo Orange Purse Handbag
> item ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/141176175783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> seller : mjr692
> photo link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy%20shopping%20tote%20?sort=3&page=1




Thank you for your patience.
A couple things look wrong on this bag.
Not authentic.


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you for your patience.
> A couple things look wrong on this bag.
> Not authentic.



Thanks hrhsunshine   will arrange return with seller . Thanks so much


----------



## huyjustin

Hello guys! I'm planning to buy a used givenchy pandora. Can you guys please help me authenticate it? And also what pictures would I need to ask the seller to take of the bag? Thank you and I hope everyone is having an amazing day!


----------



## hrhsunshine

huyjustin said:


> Hello guys! I'm planning to buy a used givenchy pandora. Can you guys please help me authenticate it? And also what pictures would I need to ask the seller to take of the bag? Thank you and I hope everyone is having an amazing day!



Refer to my signature.
You will find examples with the requisite photos.
Make sure pictures are close, clear, and straight.

Also refer to the thread for proper format for submission.

Thnx


----------



## roccoloca

Hi can someone please tell me if this is authentic. Thank you
	

		
			
		

		
	















Same bag as post #5925


----------



## huyjustin

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this please? 

Givenchy Pandora Large Brown


----------



## hrhsunshine

roccoloca said:


> Hi can someone please tell me if this is authentic. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492926
> View attachment 2492928
> View attachment 2492931
> View attachment 2492933
> View attachment 2492934
> View attachment 2492936
> View attachment 2492937
> View attachment 2492938
> View attachment 2492939
> View attachment 2492940
> View attachment 2492941
> 
> 
> 
> Same bag as post #5925



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

huyjustin said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this please?
> 
> Givenchy Pandora Large Brown
> 
> View attachment 2493216
> 
> 
> View attachment 2493217
> 
> 
> View attachment 2493218
> 
> 
> View attachment 2493219



Show me the strap connectors, leather zipper pulls, and the back panel of the bag


----------



## jadeaymanalac

pincesbella said:


> Hi Ladies ,
> i bought this givenchy out of impulse , i loved the color but i failed to have it authenticated before the purchase. I received the givenchy tote already  and I took my own pictures of the tote. I  am hoping for your expertise on this one. thank you so much !
> 
> item name :Givenchy Nightingale Hobo Orange Purse Handbag
> item ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/141176175783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648
> seller : mjr692
> photo link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy shopping tote ?sort=3&page=1




I checked the details of my gbags and I think it safe to say that this bag is a good fake. Sorry


----------



## huyjustin

Here's the link for that bag with additional pictures. Thank you so much! 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271375861935?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

huyjustin said:


> Here's the link for that bag with additional pictures. Thank you so much!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/271375861935?nav=SEARCH



Pls stress to the seller, that shots should be straight on, clear / in-focus.
Seller needs to position the bag straight. Only takes an extra couple seconds.
The shot are of a crumpled bag at an angle and the last two are ridiculously out of focus.


----------



## Sweetgurl

Hi expert,

I need your advice on this bag, could you please authenticate it. Thank you

Item Name: Sac Givenchy

Item Number: 251440153178

Seller ID: noufefr2014

Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sweetgurl said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> I need your advice on this bag, could you please authenticate it. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Sac Givenchy
> 
> Item Number: 251440153178
> 
> Seller ID: noufefr2014
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Photo quality in the listing are terrible. The shots are useless for authenticating.
Refer to my signature. See what photos are required and have seller submit close up, clear, straight shots taken in GOOD lighting.  Natural daylight is ideal.
These sellers really need to do a better job with photos


----------



## wanggirl123

Real or Fake?

style: Givenchy Pepe Pandora Black


----------



## Benlotee

Hi there

Could you please help me authenticate this bag 


Thank you 



Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Small
Item Number: -
Seller ID: MYNETSALE


----------



## hrhsunshine

wanggirl123 said:


> Real or Fake?
> 
> style: Givenchy Pepe Pandora Black




Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

Benlotee said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Small
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: MYNETSALE



Need better photos.
Clear close up (as close as possible while showing the area needed) in good natural light
whole bag, logo triangle, underside of the top zipper (need close up and focused), interior tag (back), interior pocket zipper and trim (whole thing)


----------



## wanggirl123

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake


What is it that makes this bag fake? is it a good fake?


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hello:

I was wondering if I could get some help with authentication with several Givenchy  Pandora purses/bags that I might be interested in purchasing.

Any help is very much appreciated.

1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/251390452681?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/261384280535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/161214178557?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

4) http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/116322-givenchy-large-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400.html

My preference is a large or extra large (if they were made in an extra large) black with gold hardware.  I didn't know there was a variety of materials such as textured, goat, lamb and gold or silver hardware and all the sizes from mini to large or extra large.

Thank you VERY much,

Real or Faux*


----------



## Sweetgurl

hrhsunshine said:


> Photo quality in the listing are terrible. The shots are useless for authenticating.
> Refer to my signature. See what photos are required and have seller submit close up, clear, straight shots taken in GOOD lighting.  Natural daylight is ideal.
> These sellers really need to do a better job with photos



Hello Hrhsunshine,

Here's some new picture.

Thank you


----------



## Sweetgurl

rest of the pictures


----------



## hrhsunshine

wanggirl123 said:


> What is it that makes this bag fake? is it a good fake?



Sorry.  That is not discussed. Trying to keep details away from fakers.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *Hello:
> 
> I was wondering if I could get some help with authentication with several Givenchy  Pandora purses/bags that I might be interested in purchasing.
> 
> Any help is very much appreciated.
> 
> 1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/251390452681?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/261384280535?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/161214178557?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 4) http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/116322-givenchy-large-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400.html
> 
> My preference is a large or extra large (if they were made in an extra large) black with gold hardware.  I didn't know there was a variety of materials such as textured, goat, lamb and gold or silver hardware and all the sizes from mini to large or extra large.
> 
> Thank you VERY much,
> 
> Real or Faux*



Pls read the OP and resubmit using proper format.
Also refer to my signature and make sure each bag listing has the required photos.


----------



## gtg

Hi, is this wallet real or fake? Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

gtg said:


> Hi, is this wallet real or fake? Thanks.



I am not familiar with the men's wallets. Sorry I cannot help


----------



## Sweetgurl

Hi hrhsunshine,

I think you miss my previous post. I bought the bag from the ebay listing and i took other pictures for you to see.

Can you help me authenticate.
Best regards


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sweetgurl said:


> Hi hrhsunshine,
> 
> I think you miss my previous post. I bought the bag from the ebay listing and i took other pictures for you to see.
> 
> Can you help me authenticate.
> Best regards



I actually didn't miss your post.

I was previously online with my phone and only responded to non-photo related posts.
I prefer to see photos on proper monitor.
I am having doubts about details I see on this bag and am checking on them.
I will get back to you asap. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Sweetgurl

hrhsunshine said:


> I actually didn't miss your post.
> 
> I was previously online with my phone and only responded to non-photo related posts.
> I prefer to see photos on proper monitor.
> I am having doubts about details I see on this bag and am checking on them.
> I will get back to you asap. Thanks for your patience.






Oooooh. Alright, Thank you then, sorry i misunderstood. The seller told me she bought from private sale 3/4 years ago.

Well i hope it Will turn out well. Thanks Again


----------



## cocoloverxxx

Hi there

First time user.

How do I authenticate this Givenchy 
Antigona I've already purchased??

I'm really having my doubts about the online store I used... $1300 later!!!

Please help!









The work on the handles now looks a little rough to me, and what is up with the square of material in the pocket I found? Is it even leather!

Pleeease help! I'm feeling really scammed. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cocoloverxxx

Clearer pics. 

Thanks.















I really hope they're better. 

Waiting anxiously....


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sweetgurl said:


> rest of the pictures



No problem.
Thanks for your patience.
This bag is not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

cocoloverxxx said:


> Clearer pics.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2495568
> 
> View attachment 2495569
> View attachment 2495573
> View attachment 2495575
> View attachment 2495577
> View attachment 2495581
> View attachment 2495582
> View attachment 2495583
> View attachment 2495584
> 
> View attachment 2495586
> 
> 
> I really hope they're better.
> 
> Waiting anxiously....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That square is likely the leather swatch. Many with the shiny leather bag describe the swatch as feeling fake-ish.
I need to see BOTH sides of the strap connector hw.
Also, the underside of the top zipper (part that zips). This will be a challenge to get due to the angle and small bag.
The interior zip pocket area from end to end of the trim
Make sure your photos are clear, close, and in good light...not hazy/fuzzy or from an angle


----------



## cocoloverxxx

Thank you for your help

I'll try again









The swatch feels quite firm, not very leather-like.

I purchased this bag from MyNetSale.

Hope these pics are better.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cocoloverxxx

With the hardware, it's actually a little tarnished, that's why it may look hazy.

Also, first time I noticed, the interior zipper is a dark silver, whereas the exterior is light gold.

That can't be a good sign....


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gmo7753

Hi there,

I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me please? 

Seller ID: strats511
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a372a0154&_uhb=1

Many thanks,

Gloria


----------



## pincesbella

Hi Hrhsunshine,

i am back looking at nightingales on ebay and I'm making sure i check with you first before jumping  what do you think about these ?

1.  Item name :Givenchy nightingale large
     seller : uniquerenew 
     ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/141185696487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


2. item name : large givenchy zanzi nightingale
    seller : ultimate closet
    ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/191063048104?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

3. item name : Givenchy nightingale
    seller : izzie18
    ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/251445832105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

thank you so much and have a nice weekend .


----------



## Sweetgurl

hrhsunshine said:


> No problem.
> Thanks for your patience.
> This bag is not authentic




Hello Again,

Are you completely sure? Because I took it to the givenchy store and at first they said the same thing and they Took it to the back to a superior and came back declaring it was indeed authentic but purchased at private sale.
http://www.lyst.com/bags/givenchy-black-nightingale-bag-23/

It seems that it was and old version.

Should I seek authenticate4u? I'm really lost right now 

Best regards


----------



## Benlotee

Hi Hrhsunshine,

Here's some more picture.
I just wondering about the end of zip it looks weird
when i comparing with an authentic bag . 
Also i dont have any item no. please help :, (

Thank you so much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cocoloverxxx said:


> With the hardware, it's actually a little tarnished, that's why it may look hazy.
> 
> Also, first time I noticed, the interior zipper is a dark silver, whereas the exterior is light gold.
> 
> That can't be a good sign....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I need to see the underside of the piece that zips the zipper, not the underside of the zipper


----------



## hrhsunshine

gmo7753 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Seller ID: strats511
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a372a0154&_uhb=1
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Gloria



Although I have never seen this particular style, I don't see anything really off.
I won't say 100% but I will lean toward authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> i am back looking at nightingales on ebay and I'm making sure i check with you first before jumping  what do you think about these ?
> 
> 1.  Item name :Givenchy nightingale large
> seller : uniquerenew
> ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/141185696487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 
> 2. item name : large givenchy zanzi nightingale
> seller : ultimate closet
> ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/191063048104?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> 3. item name : Givenchy nightingale
> seller : izzie18
> ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/251445832105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> thank you so much and have a nice weekend .



1. I don't like some of the details I see. Not authentic

2. I want to see the exterior leather zipper pull (flat side), interior of the bag close up so I can see the fabric texture and the sewn tag better (natural light is best)

3. I want to see the exterior leather zipper pull (flat side). Seller showed the side of the pull tab.  I also want to see the interior of the bag so I can see the texture of the fabric and the sewn tag better. No flash. Natural lighting is best.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Benlotee said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> Here's some more picture.
> I just wondering about the end of zip it looks weird
> when i comparing with an authentic bag .
> Also i dont have any item no. please help :, (
> 
> Thank you so much.



That underside of the zipper hw that zips. I need to be able to read everything on there.
The bottom engraving is illegible.  I know this shot is a challenge but I need you to get the whole thing in focus...big and focused.


----------



## cocoloverxxx

I cannot believe how difficult it is to get a clear pic!

Letters read: RACCAGNI ITALY

Does that help? It's so small that it really hard to get my phone in there let alone in focus.

Hopefully that will suffice? 

Thanks again.



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cocoloverxxx

Another pic, hope that's a little better.

So sorry, really tricky.

Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jacer

Hi Hrhsunshine,

I'm sorry to bother you - I just had a problem pop up. 

I had this bag authenticated by you before buying it in post #5241

You stated in post number #5244 that is was authentic

I decided to sell it and now your saying in post #6032 that is not authentic - was it my pictures that were off or for a fact its fake.

Just wanted to make sure so for future I know not to buy from this seller - e drop off - if this was a bait and switch because I buy from this seller a lot.

I hope I'm not a bother I'm just confused now as I am way pass the return date and now find I paid hundreds of dollars for a fake even having it authenticated before buying.  

Thank you.


----------



## gmo7753

hrhsunshine said:


> Although I have never seen this particular style, I don't see anything really off.
> I won't say 100% but I will lean toward authentic.



Thank you so much hrhsunshine! &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

cocoloverxxx said:


> View attachment 2496850
> 
> 
> Another pic, hope that's a little better.
> 
> So sorry, really tricky.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It is truly one of the most challenging shots to get. You did fine.
Authentic. Now enjoy.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jacer said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you - I just had a problem pop up.
> 
> I had this bag authenticated by you before buying it in post #5241
> 
> You stated in post number #5244 that is was authentic
> 
> I decided to sell it and now your saying in post #6032 that is not authentic - was it my pictures that were off or for a fact its fake.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure so for future I know not to buy from this seller - e drop off - if this was a bait and switch because I buy from this seller a lot.
> 
> I hope I'm not a bother I'm just confused now as I am way pass the return date and now find I paid hundreds of dollars for a fake even having it authenticated before buying.
> 
> Thank you.



I will PM you


----------



## cocoloverxxx

Hrhsunshine

You are a lifesaver!!

Thank you for your time and help!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Benlotee

Hi Hrhsunshine,

I try to focus as much as i can  
This is a whole thing underside of the zippper

Thank you


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. I don't like some of the details I see. Not authentic
> 
> 2. I want to see the exterior leather zipper pull (flat side), interior of the bag close up so I can see the fabric texture and the sewn tag better (natural light is best)
> 
> 3. I want to see the exterior leather zipper pull (flat side). Seller showed the side of the pull tab.  I also want to see the interior of the bag so I can see the texture of the fabric and the sewn tag better. No flash. Natural lighting is best.



Hi Hrhsunshunine,
i got the following pictures that you requested. hope it helps

2. item name Large givenchy zanzi nightingale
    seller :ultimate closet
    ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/191063048104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
    additional photos : http://s737.photobucket.com/upload?location=givenchy large zanzi nightingale

3. item name : givenchy nightingale
    seller : izzie18
    ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/251445832105?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
     additional photos :http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy nightingale black?sort=3&page=1

thanks again


----------



## hrhsunshine

Benlotee said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> I try to focus as much as i can
> This is a whole thing underside of the zippper
> 
> Thank you



Wow, those are amazing shots!
Good job on showing your authentic bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> Hi Hrhsunshunine,
> i got the following pictures that you requested. hope it helps
> 
> 2. item name Large givenchy zanzi nightingale
> seller :ultimate closet
> ebay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/191063048104?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> additional photos : http://s737.photobucket.com/upload?location=givenchy large zanzi nightingale
> 
> 3. item name : givenchy nightingale
> seller : izzie18
> ebay link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/251445832105?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> additional photos :http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy nightingale black?sort=3&page=1
> 
> thanks again



I cannot access the photos for #2.

Pass on #3. I see details that don't look right.


----------



## spade331

Hello,

Can you please authenticate the following:

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Zanzi Medium Tote Sky Blue

Item Number: 301091736329

Seller ID: greenwichluxury

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461a774b09


Thanks!


----------



## kumaandsibi

Hi,

First time posting!  Is anyone able to authenticate the following for me please?

Item: Givenchy Two Tone Medium Nightingale Bag

Seller: luxuryfashionjewelry2014

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25889f1d79

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## runahayashi

Jacer said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you - I just had a problem pop up.
> 
> I had this bag authenticated by you before buying it in post #5241
> 
> You stated in post number #5244 that is was authentic
> 
> I decided to sell it and now your saying in post #6032 that is not authentic - was it my pictures that were off or for a fact its fake.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure so for future I know not to buy from this seller - e drop off - if this was a bait and switch because I buy from this seller a lot.
> 
> I hope I'm not a bother I'm just confused now as I am way pass the return date and now find I paid hundreds of dollars for a fake even having it authenticated before buying.
> 
> Thank you.



Hey ladies, I am now bidding / looking at one of the bags sold by e drop off.. 

I want to know if this seller is dodgy so that I can avoid the sales altogether.

I have the bag authenticated previously, hrhsunshine wait it look good but advised that I should request for more photos. I did want told but all e drop off did was to explain the features of the bag and didn't bother to upload pics for referance..


----------



## hrhsunshine

spade331 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Zanzi Medium Tote Sky Blue
> 
> Item Number: 301091736329
> 
> Seller ID: greenwichluxury
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...329?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461a774b09
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

kumaandsibi said:


> Hi,
> 
> First time posting!  Is anyone able to authenticate the following for me please?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Two Tone Medium Nightingale Bag
> 
> Seller: luxuryfashionjewelry2014
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...097?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item25889f1d79
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Some things look off. Have seller submit clear close photos of:
1. top zippers leather pull (flat not from the side)
2. the inside tag (front and back)
3. the inside sewn tag by the zip pocket (close and straight)
4. Clear close shot of both interior wall pockets. They need to be in the photo together.
5. Inside zip pockets leather pull (flat and from the side)


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Hey ladies, I am now bidding / looking at one of the bags sold by e drop off..
> 
> I want to know if this seller is dodgy so that I can avoid the sales altogether.
> 
> I have the bag authenticated previously, hrhsunshine wait it look good but advised that I should request for more photos. I did want told but all e drop off did was to explain the features of the bag and didn't bother to upload pics for referance..



I won't elaborate on a particular seller as this is an authentication thread.

Let me just say briefly, if a seller wants your money, that seller needs to provide you with whatever details and photos necessary to give you complete confidence in your purchase.  YOU are the one doing them a favor, not the other way around.  Remember, you have the money they want. They had better earn it.


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Won this beauty and about to pay. It seems authentic to me but would you please double check for me? Can't thank you enough. Thanks again!


Item Name: Pandora Box
Seller ID: 041885n
Item #: 301090184354
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Au...a7OFbPOAInuf55KqaDPFA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Won this beauty and about to pay. It seems authentic to me but would you please double check for me? Can't thank you enough. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Pandora Box
> Seller ID: 041885n
> Item #: 301090184354
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Au...a7OFbPOAInuf55KqaDPFA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good.


----------



## KitKat1343

Hi,  I am desperately hoping someone can help point me in the right direction to Authenticate, identify and possible provide a rough idea of valuation of this bag.   
It seems very well made (secure, impeccably stitched) 
The front hardware is not a logo I recognize
But the bag itself has a significant weight to it
Inside has the Givenchy Paris metal tag, and underneath the pocket is gold embossed Genuine Leather

Any help would be great appreciated-  I have run into all dead ends trying to search online.





THANK YOU!


----------



## spade331

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you!


----------



## huyjustin

Hi can you guys please help me authenticate this please? Thank you so much! 

Givenchy Large Pandora Brown


----------



## hrhsunshine

KitKat1343 said:


> Hi,  I am desperately hoping someone can help point me in the right direction to Authenticate, identify and possible provide a rough idea of valuation of this bag.
> It seems very well made (secure, impeccably stitched)
> The front hardware is not a logo I recognize
> But the bag itself has a significant weight to it
> Inside has the Givenchy Paris metal tag, and underneath the pocket is gold embossed Genuine Leather
> 
> Any help would be great appreciated-  I have run into all dead ends trying to search online.
> View attachment 2498401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498402
> 
> THANK YOU!



Sorry but I do not know this style at all. Suggest MyPoupette or authenticate4u.

Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

huyjustin said:


> Hi can you guys please help me authenticate this please? Thank you so much!
> 
> Givenchy Large Pandora Brown
> 
> View attachment 2498613
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498614
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498615
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498616
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498617
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498618
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498619



Looks good


----------



## runahayashi

Please help me authenticate this bag!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Shopping Bag / Shopper

Seller: erephael

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdc438835

Many thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Shopping Bag / Shopper
> 
> Seller: erephael
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...061?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cdc438835
> 
> Many thanks!



Listing ended but looks fine to me


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi! Can you help me please?

Is this an authentic Givenchy Nightingale bag?

Ebay germany: 221365264498

Givenchy Handtasche Nightingale Schwarz

Seller: mariohohnjec

Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Han...y8qrbqJ7VluxzsrckbLv8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I dont have more pics, sorry! Can you see it?

Best regards


----------



## jigsaw

hrhsunshine said:


> An atrocious fake





Dear authenticators and forum members, I was wondering if I could seek your opinion on something. I originally posted a query regarding this item and it was believed to be fake.


Item Name: Givenchy Antigona black croc embossed bag MED
 Item Number: 321310186314 (eBay item number)
 Seller ID: ltl1005_zvi
 Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321310186...84.m1423.l2649 


I subsequently reported the item to eBay and the listing was removed after the auction was ended. The seller now has "relisted" the item saying that they are reselling it because the buyer did not want it after winning the bid. 


Item Name: Givenchy Antigona black croc embossed bag MED
 Item Number: 321315946712
 Seller ID: ltl1005_zvi
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321315946712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Do you think it would make any difference to file yet another fake report to eBay seeing as it will be relisted again anyway? There are so many fakes out there unfortunately and it seems like an endless battle.


----------



## mica_B

Aside from a dustbag, what other stuff can I expect when buying an authentic Givenchy Nightingale?

Is there any possibility Givenchy bags come with plastic covers on the straps like this one? I'm highly skeptical as the seller tells me they get bulk order discounts.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Killerkitty said:


> Hi! Can you help me please?
> 
> Is this an authentic Givenchy Nightingale bag?
> 
> Ebay germany: 221365264498
> 
> Givenchy Handtasche Nightingale Schwarz
> 
> Seller: mariohohnjec
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Han...y8qrbqJ7VluxzsrckbLv8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> I dont have more pics, sorry! Can you see it?
> 
> Best regards



You will need to ask the seller for the photos I need.
Refer to my signature for gale posts that show you the photos I need.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jigsaw said:


> Dear authenticators and forum members, I was wondering if I could seek your opinion on something. I originally posted a query regarding this item and it was believed to be fake.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona black croc embossed bag MED
> Item Number: 321310186314 (eBay item number)
> Seller ID: ltl1005_zvi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321310186...84.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> I subsequently reported the item to eBay and the listing was removed after the auction was ended. The seller now has "relisted" the item saying that they are reselling it because the buyer did not want it after winning the bid.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona black croc embossed bag MED
> Item Number: 321315946712
> Seller ID: ltl1005_zvi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321315946712?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Do you think it would make any difference to file yet another fake report to eBay seeing as it will be relisted again anyway? There are so many fakes out there unfortunately and it seems like an endless battle.



I would say report again. And post in the Fakers Hall of Shame Thread so all members can find this scammer's name and link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/report-this-givenchy-hall-of-shame-place-fakes-853435.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

mica_B said:


> Aside from a dustbag, what other stuff can I expect when buying an authentic Givenchy Nightingale?
> 
> Is there any possibility Givenchy bags come with plastic covers on the straps like this one? I'm highly skeptical as the seller tells me they get bulk order discounts.




Ideally you get a dustbag, booklet, and leather swatch.

I can see in this photo that this bag is a horrid fake.
Remember, if it seems too good to be true...


----------



## Killerkitty

hrhsunshine said:


> You will need to ask the seller for the photos I need.
> Refer to my signature for gale posts that show you the photos I need.



O.K.. i will ask the seller! Thank you


----------



## jigsaw

hrhsunshine said:


> I would say report again. And post in the Fakers Hall of Shame Thread so all members can find this scammer's name and link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/report-this-givenchy-hall-of-shame-place-fakes-853435.html




OK will do. Thanks for the link to the Thread!


----------



## kumaandsibi

hrhsunshine said:


> Some things look off. Have seller submit clear close photos of:
> 1. top zippers leather pull (flat not from the side)
> 2. the inside tag (front and back)
> 3. the inside sewn tag by the zip pocket (close and straight)
> 4. Clear close shot of both interior wall pockets. They need to be in the photo together.
> 5. Inside zip pockets leather pull (flat and from the side)




Hi and many thanks! I was able to get additional photos from the seller. 













Thank you so much!


----------



## kumaandsibi

Here is the original post with the listing. Sorry, I thought the entire post and response would be embedded. 

Item: Givenchy Two Tone Medium Nightingale Bag

Seller: luxuryfashionjewelry2014

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Gi...item25889f1d79

Thanks in advance!!

The above link is not working now. Here is the new link. http://www.ebay.com/itm/161205919097?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

kumaandsibi said:


> Hi and many thanks! I was able to get additional photos from the seller.
> 
> View attachment 2500049
> View attachment 2500050
> View attachment 2500051
> View attachment 2500054
> View attachment 2500060
> View attachment 2500061
> View attachment 2500062
> View attachment 2500063
> View attachment 2500064
> View attachment 2500065
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



A couple details do not look right to me.
I cannot give you the details that look off.
I would pass on this one.


----------



## mica_B

hrhsunshine said:


> Ideally you get a dustbag, booklet, and leather swatch.
> 
> I can see in this photo that this bag is a horrid fake.
> Remember, if it seems too good to be true...



Thank you!!


----------



## kumaandsibi

hrhsunshine said:


> A couple details do not look right to me.
> I cannot give you the details that look off.
> I would pass on this one.


Thank you!!


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> I cannot access the photos for #2.
> 
> Pass on #3. I see details that don't look right.




Hi Hrhsunshine,
thanks for looking   i finally got the additional pictures uploaded. here goes

2. item name Large givenchy zanzi nightingale
seller :ultimate closet
eBay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/191063048104...:MEBIDX:IT
additional photos : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy large zanzi nightingale?sort=3&page=1


----------



## Real or Faux

*Hi hrhsunshine:

I'm sorry that I posted incorrectly.  

Might you be able to authenticate this Givenchy Pandora Purse?

Thank you,

Real or Faux*

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400-photo-1-4.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400-photo-3-4.jpg

http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400-photo-2-5.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

pincesbella said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> thanks for looking   i finally got the additional pictures uploaded. here goes
> 
> 2. item name Large givenchy zanzi nightingale
> seller :ultimate closet
> eBay link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/191063048104...:MEBIDX:IT
> additional photos : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/givenchy large zanzi nightingale?sort=3&page=1




I cannot access the ebay link. 
This bag just doesn't look right to me from what I remember in the listing and extra pictures. I would advise to pass.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi hrhsunshine:
> 
> I'm sorry that I posted incorrectly.
> 
> Might you be able to authenticate this Givenchy Pandora Purse?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Real or Faux*
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400-photo-1-4.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400-photo-3-4.jpg
> 
> http://deluxemall.com/attachments/m...-black-wrinkled-pandora-sgd1400-photo-2-5.jpg




You had multiple items in your first request.
Now, I just see a couple pix of a pandora from a deluxemall listing.
That listing link doesn't work anymore.
The photos don't show any red flags to me but you should get inside tag and fabric shots.


----------



## Camille1504

Hi there,


Can someone PLEASE be so nice to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale Bag in medium? 
I am not sure if this one is really authentic and it would be great to have a second opinion. 
I would be very thankful. 

The person who is selling this bag is a private seller. She told me that she purchased the bag from China but she does't have any receipt or either a dust bag.
Could this one be really authentic? 

Thanks a lot...

Camille


----------



## roccoloca

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much for your help hrhsunshine! much appreciated!! xxx


----------



## hrhsunshine

Camille1504 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Can someone PLEASE be so nice to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale Bag in medium?
> I am not sure if this one is really authentic and it would be great to have a second opinion.
> I would be very thankful.
> 
> The person who is selling this bag is a private seller. She told me that she purchased the bag from China but she does't have any receipt or either a dust bag.
> Could this one be really authentic?
> 
> Thanks a lot...
> 
> Camille



Fake


----------



## pincesbella

hrhsunshine said:


> I cannot access the ebay link.
> This bag just doesn't look right to me from what I remember in the listing and extra pictures. I would advise to pass.



Will follow your advise  thanks hrhsunshine


----------



## ryzz29

Hi Can you please help me authenticate this:

GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
Came from Japan (I was told FAKEs arent allowed there)

http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12008850/a/10000069/


----------



## ryzz29

Please help me authenticate this:

GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE

http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12008850/a/10000069/#caption


----------



## dianahuang

Dear experts,
Can you please help me to authenticate this Nightingale Medium in Dark Blue. TIA


----------



## Emilyeew102

Hi there!

Does this bag look authentic?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417cb545ad

Thanks!

Emily


----------



## hrhsunshine

ryzz29 said:


> Hi Can you please help me authenticate this:
> 
> GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> Came from Japan (I was told FAKEs arent allowed there)
> 
> http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12008850/a/10000069/



fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

ryzz29 said:


> Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE
> 
> http://auction.rakuten.co.jp/item/12008850/a/10000069/#caption




Fake


----------



## hrhsunshine

dianahuang said:


> Dear experts,
> Can you please help me to authenticate this Nightingale Medium in Dark Blue. TIA



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Emilyeew102 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Does this bag look authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417cb545ad
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Emily



Refer to thread and re-submit using correct format.


----------



## yenini7510

Hi, 

Can someone authenticate this givenchy antigona bag for me please?

I appreciate your time


http://www.ebay.com/itm/251443614391?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## hookdup

Hi ladies,
This listing ends soon and I've seen mixed reviews of this seller on purseblog so could someone please authenticate?

Item Name:Givenchy Black Leather Large Nightingale Convertible Bag
Item Number: 390765557137
Seller ID: ********
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39076555713...trkparms=gh1g=I390765557137.N7.S1.M373.R1.TR7


----------



## dianahuang

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thankssss


----------



## hrhsunshine

hookdup said:


> Hi ladies,
> This listing ends soon and I've seen mixed reviews of this seller on purseblog so could someone please authenticate?
> 
> Item Name:Givenchy Black Leather Large Nightingale Convertible Bag
> Item Number: 390765557137
> Seller ID: ********
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39076555713...trkparms=gh1g=I390765557137.N7.S1.M373.R1.TR7




Listing ended and I believe I have seen submissions for this bag already.


----------



## yenini7510

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251443614391&roken=cUgayN


Please please help me,authenticate this antigona bag...

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

yenini7510 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=251443614391&roken=cUgayN
> 
> 
> Please please help me,authenticate this antigona bag...
> 
> Thank you



Use correct format for submission and make sure all the necessary photos are included.
Refer to my signature for photo requirements.


----------



## elizabethq

HI, PLS HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THESE BAGS AS I'M PLANNING TO PURCHASE ONE...

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## elizabethq

AND HERE'S THE BLUE ONE...


----------



## Bernadette724

Item Name (if you know it): plum leather wallet
Link (if available): null

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Bernadette724

Bernadette724 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): plum leather wallet
> Link (if available): null
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance


Inside


----------



## Bernadette724

Bernadette724 said:


> Inside


 back coin pocket


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> HI, PLS HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THESE BAGS AS I'M PLANNING TO PURCHASE ONE...
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bernadette724 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): plum leather wallet
> Link (if available): null
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bernadette724 said:


> back coin pocket




I have never seen this wallet before.
Do you see any embossing or stamping anywhere?


----------



## elizabethq

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you hrhsunshine


----------



## Bagwonderer

hi! is this authentic? seller claims it is but she says it was purchased in the givenchy outlet in china. 

sorry i'm new to these things.

thank you in advance!

item name: givenchy nightingale
item link: none
pictures


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bagwonderer said:


> hi! is this authentic? seller claims it is but she says it was purchased in the givenchy outlet in china.
> 
> sorry i'm new to these things.
> 
> thank you in advance!
> 
> item name: givenchy nightingale
> item link: none
> pictures
> 
> View attachment 2507371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507374
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507376



When did the seller purchase this from the outlet?
Is this being sold as new or used?
I need to see the inside tag (front and back), interior fabric, leather zipper pulls for inside and outside zippers (flat side not from the side of the pull).


----------



## Bernadette724

hrhsunshine said:


> I have never seen this wallet before.
> Do you see any embossing or stamping anywhere?


I do Not see any embossing or stamping anywhere... its from at least before 1984 based on a bank slip I found inside a compartment  I paid $25 do you think I overpaid!? Thanks for responding so quick before!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bernadette724 said:


> I do Not see any embossing or stamping anywhere... its from at least before 1984 based on a bank slip I found inside a compartment  I paid $25 do you think I overpaid!? Thanks for responding so quick before!!!



OK, that makes it even more challenging. 
I truly cannot make a determination based on the photos.
Really up to you to decide about the $25.


----------



## dada_

Hi girls,
can you help me with this bag?
Item Name: Large Givenchy pandora
Item Number: 151234563421
Seller ID: fashioncitystore 
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Large-Givenc...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2336484d5d&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> Hi girls,
> can you help me with this bag?
> Item Name: Large Givenchy pandora
> Item Number: 151234563421
> Seller ID: fashioncitystore
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Large-Givenc...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2336484d5d&_uhb=1




No red flags but there is an inside tag (photo front and back) that I would want to see for sure


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bagwonderer said:


> hi! is this authentic? seller claims it is but she says it was purchased in the givenchy outlet in china.
> 
> sorry i'm new to these things.
> 
> thank you in advance!
> 
> item name: givenchy nightingale
> item link: none
> pictures
> 
> View attachment 2507371
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507372
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507374
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2507376



The more I look at this bag, research this seller, and add what I know about made in china bags, I lean toward fake.


----------



## runahayashi

Hi ladies,

Need your expertise on this bag!

Item Name: givenchy nightingale large
Item Number: 121277843950
Seller ID: ummahla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3cb909ee

Thanks in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Need your expertise on this bag!
> 
> Item Name: givenchy nightingale large
> Item Number: 121277843950
> Seller ID: ummahla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3cb909ee
> 
> Thanks in advance



No red flags. Have seller show strap connector hw in good lighting. close up


----------



## yeaornay

Hello experts! Long time reader, first time posting. Could you authenticate this bag:
Item name: Givenchy Nightingale, small size, Black leather (goat), silver hw
Item number: 261396738199
Seller ID: Ijh0130
Link: http://******/1bH6ihh

Thank you in advance!


----------



## yeaornay

Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how to upload pictures from my phone..


----------



## yeaornay

yeaornay said:


> Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how to upload pictures from my phone..



Trying again. So so sorry!


----------



## jillfletcher

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here, still not too sure how this works.. Hopefully I'm doing this properly! 

I'm supposed to buy this bag this Saturday, and just want to make sure it's 100% authentic. I did a lot of research, and I know Givenchy made bags in China and use YKK zippers. But I just need that extra 'OK' to make me feel 100% sure about buying it!

Please authenticate it for me!

Thank you


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Have seller show strap connector hw in good lighting. close up



Hi hrhshine, I've got the seller to upload another photo of the strap connector. Can you review the eBay page to see if the item is 100% good?
Cheers.


----------



## runahayashi

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Need your expertise on this bag!
> 
> Item Name: givenchy nightingale large
> Item Number: 121277843950
> Seller ID: ummahla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3cb909ee
> 
> Thanks in advance



For your easier review ^


----------



## hrhsunshine

yeaornay said:


> Trying again. So so sorry!




Looks fine.
You don't have to upload the same photos that are in the listing..only if you get additional photos to add to what is already there.
Keep in mind that is apparently the small size gale.  Just want to make sure you are aware of what size the seller is listing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jillfletcher said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post here, still not too sure how this works.. Hopefully I'm doing this properly!
> 
> I'm supposed to buy this bag this Saturday, and just want to make sure it's 100% authentic. I did a lot of research, and I know Givenchy made bags in China and use YKK zippers. But I just need that extra 'OK' to make me feel 100% sure about buying it!
> 
> Please authenticate it for me!
> 
> Thank you



Yes they did but details on this bag may me strongly doubt this one.
Not authentic


----------



## af0103

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Tote

Listing number: NA

Seller: A friend

Link:NA

Hi, pls help me authenticate this bag. I really want to buy it. Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

af0103 said:


> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Tote
> 
> Listing number: NA
> 
> Seller: A friend
> 
> Link:NA
> 
> Hi, pls help me authenticate this bag. I really want to buy it. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2508977
> View attachment 2508978
> View attachment 2508979
> View attachment 2508980
> View attachment 2508981
> View attachment 2508982
> View attachment 2508983
> View attachment 2508984




No red flags but I want to see that interior in a better shot. I need to see the top suede area AND the zip pocket in one shot as tight as possible but with both ends of the zipper showing in the photo. Make sure it is well lit (natural daylight is best)


----------



## grrracie

Hello!  I was hoping to get this Givenchy Elschia Billy Sac authenticated.  The item has ended on eBay, but the listing can still be viewed.  Some of the photos are also attached to this post.  Any help is very much appreciated, and thank you so much in advance!

Item name: Givenchy Elschia Billy Sac

Listing number: 111276949409

Seller: silva7983

Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...UtI0BS4ho1f9B5yTPdJEY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hrhsunshine

grrracie said:


> Hello!  I was hoping to get this Givenchy Elschia Billy Sac authenticated.  The item has ended on eBay, but the listing can still be viewed.  Some of the photos are also attached to this post.  Any help is very much appreciated, and thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Elschia Billy Sac
> 
> Listing number: 111276949409
> 
> Seller: silva7983
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...UtI0BS4ho1f9B5yTPdJEY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good!


----------



## af0103

af0103 said:


> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Tote
> 
> Listing number: NA
> 
> Seller: A friend
> 
> Link:NA
> 
> Hi, pls help me authenticate this bag. I really want to buy it. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 2508977
> View attachment 2508978
> View attachment 2508979
> View attachment 2508980
> View attachment 2508981
> View attachment 2508982
> View attachment 2508983
> View attachment 2508984




Additional pics of interior. Hope this is okay.
Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

af0103 said:


> Additional pics of interior. Hope this is okay.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2509715
> View attachment 2509717
> View attachment 2509718
> View attachment 2509720



Not authentic


----------



## grrracie

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## af0103

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic




Hi sorry to say this, is it possible for you to check again. Because on the first photos you said no red flags right. Because my friend which is the owner of this nightingale tote bought it from store. Pls try to recheck again. Thank you.


----------



## af0103

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic





Hi! Here are better pictures for the interior. The seller said she bought it from Joyce Boutique in HK. Hope you could recheck. This is a preowned bag. Hope you could still help me.Thank you so much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

af0103 said:


> Hi! Here are better pictures for the interior. The seller said she bought it from Joyce Boutique in HK. Hope you could recheck. This is a preowned bag. Hope you could still help me.Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 2510209
> View attachment 2510210
> View attachment 2510211
> View attachment 2510212
> View attachment 2510213
> View attachment 2510214
> View attachment 2510215




The outside looked ok to me. Many times, a bag will have just one or two details to tell it is a fake. That is why I asked to see the interior. Other parts of the bag do look good to me.  It is not like the interior I have seen on this style. I have researched it and could only find this exact same interior on four sites.  Two of them sell replica bags and two are questionable sites that are known for selling fakes.  None of the reputable sources show this interior and none of the bags I have seen have this interior.

If I ever have doubts, I do as much research as I can on a bag.  Based on what I know and what I have found, I am going to have to stick to saying not authentic.  This may be a situation where you may want to authenticate with an online service.  They work based on photos as well.  If you feel strongly about it, I encourage you do seek additional advice...never hurts to get a second opinion, right?  HTH!


----------



## fyex

PLEASE DO HELP ME CHECK IF THIS IS AUTHENTIC.


----------



## fyex

SORRY I AM HAVING PROBLEMS UPLOADING


----------



## hrhsunshine

fyex said:


> SORRY I AM HAVING PROBLEMS UPLOADING



Looks good.


----------



## hrhsunshine

*This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*

*Rules for posting in this thread:*

This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.

*Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.

*Steps to take before you request:*

*1. SEARCH. *
Someone may have asked about this bag already. 

Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
OR
If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.

*2. FORMAT.*
We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered. 

*Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
Item: (Copy from listing)
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: (Copy from listing)
Link: (Copy from listing)
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.

*Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
Comments if any: Special comments here

*Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*

*PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*

Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.

- Front view of bag
- Back view of the bag (Pandora)
- View of bottom of Bag
- Zipper & its end
- Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
- Strap connector hardware
- Clear picture of the interior lining
- Base of the handles

Example posts for popular current styles:

Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
Pandora: post 2874, 3298

Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.

If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.  

(special thanks to the Hermes forum)


----------



## fyex

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good.




Thanks for your prompt reply. 
i know you can't give a distinct answer from the rules you just posted

you stated because

1. dont have link

2. dont have picture of some specs ect

the reason why i dont have the link is because it is a sale between friends. to be exact it is my friend's friend, however we do not know each other.

she states that she bought it online, has the bust bag and reciept that she bought from farfetch, however dont have the authencity card and didnt know it existed.

so i felt it was suspicious although i do feel bad as she is one of my friend's aquitance,
still.. 1.7k is a lot of money so i wanted to get a professional or someone who is informed abt such things for help.

i have inserted some pic of the reciept and other pics of the bag.

thanks for all your help, hope you can give me a definate answer. 
but if you cant, it's okay.


----------



## hrhsunshine

fyex said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> i know you can't give a distinct answer from the rules you just posted
> 
> you stated because
> 
> 1. dont have link
> 
> 2. dont have picture of some specs ect
> 
> the reason why i dont have the link is because it is a sale between friends. to be exact it is my friend's friend, however we do not know each other.
> 
> she states that she bought it online, has the bust bag and reciept that she bought from farfetch, however dont have the authencity card and didnt know it existed.
> 
> so i felt it was suspicious although i do feel bad as she is one of my friend's aquitance,
> still.. 1.7k is a lot of money so i wanted to get a professional or someone who is informed abt such things for help.
> 
> i have inserted some pic of the reciept and other pics of the bag.
> 
> thanks for all your help, hope you can give me a definate answer.
> but if you cant, it's okay.



The rules were posted for all to see..not just you.
When I say "look good", that means authentic.
The bag is fine.
However, as of this point, I will only be authenticating for active members and posts that follow the criteria.


----------



## _diorling_

Please kindly help me with this lucrezia. Thank you very much. 

Item name: Tasche von Givenchy Bowlingbag LUCREZIA medium size
Listing number: 161221893447
Seller: mariamariechenlein
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tasche-v...4u0O5kDJYU7zJUdA0%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## kisz

Hello, need help authenticating this please. Thanks is advance! 

Item name: Lucrezia Mini Pebbled Leather
Listing number: 161221665679
Seller: ninjabidding
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-BN...zed-Pebbled-Leather-Duffel-Bag-/161221665679?


----------



## vetcha33

Small givenchy antigona
Bought from mynetsale

Hi ladies, just wondering if someone could please authenticate this for me. I bought it from the site mynetsale and after receiving it I am questioning its authenticity. I have heard mixed reviews on this site.


----------



## vetcha33

Some more pictures of my Givenchy in question


----------



## vetcha33

And another


----------



## vetcha33

And another. Sorry I can't seem to load more than one picture at a time


----------



## vetcha33

Please let me know if you need any more


----------



## vetcha33

Last one. Any help anyone could give would be greatly appreciated. This site has a money back guarantee so will send it back if it's a fake


----------



## vetcha33

And another


----------



## vetcha33

Last one. The bag seems to look and smell like leather but I noticed that the serial number is the same as another bag that was authenticated on here. Are they all suppose to have the same numbers? Or individual numbers for individual bags?


----------



## vetcha33

cocoloverxxx said:


> Hi there
> 
> First time user.
> 
> How do I authenticate this Givenchy
> Antigona I've already purchased??
> 
> I'm really having my doubts about the online store I used... $1300 later!!!
> 
> Please help!
> View attachment 2495546
> 
> View attachment 2495547
> View attachment 2495549
> View attachment 2495550
> View attachment 2495551
> View attachment 2495552
> 
> 
> The work on the handles now looks a little rough to me, and what is up with the square of material in the pocket I found? Is it even leather!
> 
> Pleeease help! I'm feeling really scammed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hi Cocoloverxxx.

I just received my Antigona from mynetsale also and have read a lot of negative reports on the net about them. I got the small matte leather version and noticed it has the same serial number as yours. Is that normal? Or should all serial numbers be different?


----------



## hrhsunshine

_diorling_ said:


> Please kindly help me with this lucrezia. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item name: Tasche von Givenchy Bowlingbag LUCREZIA medium size
> Listing number: 161221893447
> Seller: mariamariechenlein
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tasche-v...4u0O5kDJYU7zJUdA0%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





kisz said:


> Hello, need help authenticating this please. Thanks is advance!
> 
> Item name: Lucrezia Mini Pebbled Leather
> Listing number: 161221665679
> Seller: ninjabidding
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-BN...zed-Pebbled-Leather-Duffel-Bag-/161221665679?





vetcha33 said:


> Small givenchy antigona
> Bought from mynetsale
> 
> Hi ladies, just wondering if someone could please authenticate this for me. I bought it from the site mynetsale and after receiving it I am questioning its authenticity. I have heard mixed reviews on this site.



Ladies,

Pls read the rules for this authentication thread. You can find the link in my signature.
Posters and submissions that do not abide by these requirements will not be addressed.

This authentication is also for authentications, not for discussions with other members. Please hold discussions privately or in another thread.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## kisz

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Pls read the rules for this authentication thread. You can find the link in my signature.
> Posters and submissions that do not abide by these requirements will not be addressed.
> 
> This authentication is also for authentications, not for discussions with other members. Please hold discussions privately or in another thread.
> Thank you for your cooperation.



Sorry about that...
Here's my edited submission. I hope you can respond at your earliest convenience as I am trying contact the seller directly to meet. 

Item name: AUTHENTIC BNWT Givenchy Mini Lucrezia Glazed Pebbled Leather Duffel Bag
Listing number: 161227549172
Seller: Ninjabidding http://www.ebay.ca/usr/ninjabidding
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-BN...zed-Pebbled-Leather-Duffel-Bag-/161227549172?

Do let me know if I need to submit any other information and thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kisz said:


> Sorry about that...
> Here's my edited submission. I hope you can respond at your earliest convenience as I am trying contact the seller directly to meet.
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC BNWT Givenchy Mini Lucrezia Glazed Pebbled Leather Duffel Bag
> Listing number: 161227549172
> Seller: Ninjabidding http://www.ebay.ca/usr/ninjabidding
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-BN...zed-Pebbled-Leather-Duffel-Bag-/161227549172?
> 
> Do let me know if I need to submit any other information and thank you!



This listing has ended. Only live auctions will be authenticated. Not all photos were included in this listing.


----------



## Real or Faux

hrhsunshine said:


> You had multiple items in your first request.
> Now, I just see a couple pix of a pandora from a deluxemall listing.
> That listing link doesn't work anymore.
> The photos don't show any red flags to me but you should get inside tag and fabric shots.



*Hi hrhsunshine: 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!  I honestly was so worried that I had broken rules and I would be banished from the forum and that is not something that I'd want to do.  I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate the forum and use the buttons and find my posts without having to go page by page by page to find them.  I can see them listed by looking at my profile page, but actually being able to find them on the board I've not mastered.  I appreciate the patience everyone has for me.  

I'll call the seller (I'll probably be scammed and my cell number will probably be compromised) and ask for interior photos of the purse.  I never thought about that and that is a REALLY GOOD IDEA!!  A - REALLY -  GOOD - IDEA!  I had to repeat that statement.  I saw a purse on eBay and an inside shot of the purse was a tip off to me that it possibly was not authentic.  I decided to pass on bidding on it.  Again, thank you for your advice.

When I get the photos, IF I do get them, I'll post them here and ask for your advice again, if you don't mind.  

Thank you again very, very, very much for your help.  I appreciate it very much.

Real or Faux*


----------



## vetcha33

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Pls read the rules for this authentication thread. You can find the link in my signature.
> Posters and submissions that do not abide by these requirements will not be addressed.
> 
> This authentication is also for authentications, not for discussions with other members. Please hold discussions privately or in another thread.
> Thank you for your cooperation.





ITEM: Givenchy Antigona (Small size in smooth matte leather)

SELLER: MyNetSale

LINK: www.mynetsale.com.au

I am so sorry, new here and still finding my feet  I just received this bag via MyNetSale and I am having my doubts. Any advice you could give me would be so helpful. This is my first time buying a Givenchy. (I usually only buy Balenciaga bags) but have been lusting the Antigona for a long time. I have attached pictures in my previous post, would you like me to re attach? ( don't want to clog up the thread).

Kind Regards

Vetcha


----------



## hrhsunshine

vetcha33 said:


> ITEM: Givenchy Antigona (Small size in smooth matte leather)
> 
> SELLER: MyNetSale
> 
> LINK: www.mynetsale.com.au
> 
> I am so sorry, new here and still finding my feet  I just received this bag via MyNetSale and I am having my doubts. Any advice you could give me would be so helpful. This is my first time buying a Givenchy. (I usually only buy Balenciaga bags) but have been lusting the Antigona for a long time. I have attached pictures in my previous post, would you like me to re attach? ( don't want to clog up the thread).
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Vetcha



I understand you are eager to find out if your bag is real. This is something you should do prior to purchase. Unfortunately, bags that are not actively listed will not be authenticated.  I would suggest a couple online services . MyPoupette, Carol Diva, authenticate4u are some. Best of luck.


----------



## vetcha33

hrhsunshine said:


> I understand you are eager to find out if your bag is real. This is something you should do prior to purchase. Unfortunately, bags that are not actively listed will not be authenticated.  I would suggest a couple online services . MyPoupette, Carol Diva, authenticate4u are some. Best of luck.



Hi hrhsunshine,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I usually would do this however this Australian site only shows generic pictures of the bags when you buy them, not detailed pictures of the actual bag you receive, so there is no real way of authenticating before you physically have it. I understand if you prefer not to give me your opinion on it though. 

I think I will just send it back and try one of the large dept stores overseas for this bag, just thought I would try this Aussie company first as they really slug you for import duty when you import yourself. Mynetsale were selling these bags for a good price but I don't want to have that question always in the back of my mind wether it's real or not.

Again, thank you for your time and have a lovely day.


----------



## jdg0127

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Black 100% Authentic

Item Number: 201039323564

Seller ID: gstrobl1

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201039323564?redirect=mobile


I read the instructions, but I've also noticed that sometimes bags are authenticated with an auction that isn't live since you can see the listing still, so I figured this was still worth a shot. I am the one that purchased this bag, but was hoping to get an opinion on authenticity before I pay tomorrow. Thank you so much in advance if you are able to help me. In the future I suppose I will do this the other way around, but it was such a good price for a bag that looks to me to be authentic (although I'm no expert on this bag) and I was afraid I would lose out by waiting.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jdg0127 said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Medium Black 100% Authentic
> 
> Item Number: 201039323564
> 
> Seller ID: gstrobl1
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201039323564?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> I read the instructions, but I've also noticed that sometimes bags are authenticated with an auction that isn't live since you can see the listing still, so I figured this was still worth a shot. I am the one that purchased this bag, but was hoping to get an opinion on authenticity before I pay tomorrow. Thank you so much in advance if you are able to help me. In the future I suppose I will do this the other way around, but it was such a good price for a bag that looks to me to be authentic (although I'm no expert on this bag) and I was afraid I would lose out by waiting.



I am sorry but since the updated rules for authentication, the only bags to be authenticated are actively listed bags.  A listing must be active at the time of posting the request as well as other criteria for submissions. Thank u for ur cooperation.


----------



## Real or Faux

Real or Faux said:


> *Hi hrhsunshine:
> 
> THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!  I honestly was so worried that I had broken rules and I would be banished from the forum and that is not something that I'd want to do.  I'm still trying to figure out how to navigate the forum and use the buttons and find my posts without having to go page by page by page to find them.  I can see them listed by looking at my profile page, but actually being able to find them on the board I've not mastered.  I appreciate the patience everyone has for me.
> 
> I'll call the seller (I'll probably be scammed and my cell number will probably be compromised) and ask for interior photos of the purse.  I never thought about that and that is a REALLY GOOD IDEA!!  A - REALLY -  GOOD - IDEA!  I had to repeat that statement.  I saw a purse on eBay and an inside shot of the purse was a tip off to me that it possibly was not authentic.  I decided to pass on bidding on it.  Again, thank you for your advice.
> 
> When I get the photos, IF I do get them, I'll post them here and ask for your advice again, if you don't mind.
> 
> Thank you again very, very, very much for your help.  I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Real or Faux*



*Hi hrhsunshine: 

I found the Pandora purse for sale at Barney's New York, so I think I'll purchase the "box" through the department store.  

Even though it will cost me more, I'll know I'm getting what I paid for, the real purse, not a fake purse and getting ripped off.

It's a huge peace of mind for me.  Thank you very much for your time and expertise.

I appreciate it very much,  

Real or Faux*


----------



## jdg0127

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry but since the updated rules for authentication, the only bags to be authenticated are actively listed bags.  A listing must be active at the time of posting the request as well as other criteria for submissions. Thank u for ur cooperation.




Do you know of anywhere else on line that can authenticate an ended listing? I purchased the bag assuming I could come here to get an idea about authentication before having to pay for the bag as a kind of safety net, and I feel just sick that I hadn't seen that update about active listings before hand. I'm really worries about it and not sure what to do. I want to make sure the bag is real before I pay all that money, but now I have no one to ask.


----------



## elizabethq

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you!!

How about this Nightingale?


----------



## elizabethq

jillfletcher said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post here, still not too sure how this works.. Hopefully I'm doing this properly!
> 
> I'm supposed to buy this bag this Saturday, and just want to make sure it's 100% authentic. I did a lot of research, and I know Givenchy made bags in China and use YKK zippers. But I just need that extra 'OK' to make me feel 100% sure about buying it!
> 
> Please authenticate it for me!
> 
> Thank you


fake.


----------



## Claud23

Hi! I would like some help authenticating this bag please, seller is not online. Appreciate the help! TIA! 

Item Name : Givenchy Antigona Shopping Tote
Link (if available): n/a


----------



## hrhsunshine

jdg0127 said:


> Do you know of anywhere else on line that can authenticate an ended listing? I purchased the bag assuming I could come here to get an idea about authentication before having to pay for the bag as a kind of safety net, and I feel just sick that I hadn't seen that update about active listings before hand. I'm really worries about it and not sure what to do. I want to make sure the bag is real before I pay all that money, but now I have no one to ask.




Here are a couple of online authenticators. MyPoupette, Carol Diva, authenticate4u are some. I understand your feelings and am sorry the timing of this situation for you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> How about this Nightingale?



Pls read the rules for authentication. Link is in my signature.



elizabethq said:


> fake.



Pls kindly refrain from authenticating.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Claud23 said:


> Hi! I would like some help authenticating this bag please, seller is not online. Appreciate the help! TIA!
> 
> Item Name : Givenchy Antigona Shopping Tote
> Link (if available): n/a



Pls refer to the rules of authentication. Link is in my signature.  Only posts that fulfille requirements for authentication will be addressed.


----------



## runahayashi

Hi ladies, please help to authenticate this bag!

Item name: Givenchy Chain Wrap Nightingale in Black Wrinkly Leather! AMAZING!
Seller:	pinksticklaxer (55)
Item link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/281271745701?nav=SEARCH

I am not too sure if this is indeed a large Nightingale, so appreciate if further advice is given on the bag size.

Thanks in advance


----------



## retardomom

Can someone tell me if this Givenchy bag is authentic?

Givenchy Nylon Hobo
Ebay item #: 281272690827
Seller:  bowerz71



Here is a link to the auction:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281272690827?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## fahzybear

Hello PFers. I would greatly appreciate any help with figuring out if this bag is authentic.  Thanks so much!!

Title: Givenchy Bright Red Antigona BAG Tote used

Seller: baby-fresh 

eBay item number:251457022049

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Br...049?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8c01a861


----------



## vetcha33

hrhsunshine said:


> I understand you are eager to find out if your bag is real. This is something you should do prior to purchase. Unfortunately, bags that are not actively listed will not be authenticated.  I would suggest a couple online services . MyPoupette, Carol Diva, authenticate4u are some. Best of luck.


Hi there hrhsunshine,

Thank you so much for referring me to the my poupette site. The bag was confirmed to indeed be a fake. 

Cheers


----------



## hrhsunshine

runahayashi said:


> Hi ladies, please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Chain Wrap Nightingale in Black Wrinkly Leather! AMAZING!
> Seller:    pinksticklaxer (55)
> Item link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/281271745701?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I am not too sure if this is indeed a large Nightingale, so appreciate if further advice is given on the bag size.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Listing photos are hazy and too far.
Refer to my signature for examples of shots needed.
Really need to ask seller for dimensions to determine size of the bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

retardomom said:


> Can someone tell me if this Givenchy bag is authentic?
> 
> Givenchy Nylon Hobo
> Ebay item #: 281272690827
> Seller:  bowerz71
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the auction:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281272690827?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649




Not familiar with this style.
I encourage you to contribute more widely to the forum as we don't authenticate to those who just seek free authentications.


----------



## hrhsunshine

vetcha33 said:


> Hi there hrhsunshine,
> 
> Thank you so much for referring me to the my poupette site. The bag was confirmed to indeed be a fake.
> 
> Cheers



Ur welcome!


----------



## runahayashi

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing photos are hazy and too far.
> Refer to my signature for examples of shots needed.
> Really need to ask seller for dimensions to determine size of the bag.



Thanks.

Will try to get the seller to upload / send clearer pics.


----------



## samp

Please seee post below.


----------



## samp

Hi all, could someone please authenticate the givenchy antigona bag below?

The only thing that makes me suspiscious is if you see the last two images, the buckle of the antigona i want to buy (the gold hardware) is different to the bottom image of an authentic antigona bag buckle - there is an extra stitching line directly under the bottom buckle.


----------



## elizabethq

Okay. Sorry about that.


----------



## Claud23

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to the rules of authentication. Link is in my signature.  Only posts that fulfille requirements for authentication will be addressed.


Oh I see, sorry about that I read the original rules on the first page. So does that mean I can't get help coz the seller is not selling the bag online?


----------



## Narhir

Hello,

I have bought this bag locally so I dont have any item id or link to auction but I have photos, If someone could help me authenticate it I would appriciate that

http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy1.JPG
http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy2.JPG
http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy3.JPG
http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy4.JPG
http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy5.JPG
http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy6.JPG

I have read the  submittion rules, and I know its service for active users but I'm entirly new here I'm just a bit worried so I tought someone may be willing to help - if not then I will understand that I'm just a bit afraid


----------



## cyndiandthan

Hi there not sure if I have the format correct but could you authenticate this bag pretty plz. Never bought a Givenchy dont want to make an expensive mistake!
Thanks so much 



Item name : Givenchy womens  leather handbag purse shopping bag new Antigona medium green
Item number. 151236811829
Seller id: Zcns92
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151236811829


----------



## hrhsunshine

samp said:


> Hi all, could someone please authenticate the givenchy antigona bag below?
> 
> The only thing that makes me suspiscious is if you see the last two images, the buckle of the antigona i want to buy (the gold hardware) is different to the bottom image of an authentic antigona bag buckle - there is an extra stitching line directly under the bottom buckle.



Pls see requirements for authentications (link is in my signature)


----------



## hrhsunshine

Claud23 said:


> Oh I see, sorry about that I read the original rules on the first page. So does that mean I can't get help coz the seller is not selling the bag online?



Correct. Must be a live sale with a link


----------



## hrhsunshine

Narhir said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have bought this bag locally so I dont have any item id or link to auction but I have photos, If someone could help me authenticate it I would appriciate that
> 
> http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy1.JPG
> http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy2.JPG
> http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy3.JPG
> http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy4.JPG
> http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy5.JPG
> http://narhir.com/allegro/givenchy6.JPG
> 
> I have read the  submittion rules, and I know its service for active users but I'm entirly new here I'm just a bit worried so I tought someone may be willing to help - if not then I will understand that I'm just a bit afraid



I am sorry but the bag needs to be actively on sale with a link.
There are online services available if you are unsure about the authenticity and have purchased already.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cyndiandthan said:


> Hi there not sure if I have the format correct but could you authenticate this bag pretty plz. Never bought a Givenchy dont want to make an expensive mistake!
> Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> Item name : Givenchy womens  leather handbag purse shopping bag new Antigona medium green
> Item number. 151236811829
> Seller id: Zcns92
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/151236811829



Looks good from photos provided.
Underside of zipper (part that zips) and the bag of the inside tag can be helpful to confirm.


----------



## pincesbella

Hi hrhshunshine ,

can you authenticate this Givenchy antigona tote for me. Someone in my area wanted to do a swap of one of my bags and this is what she is swapping with me. should i go for it? thank you so much !!!!

Link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## hookdup

Hi there,
Thanks in advance for reading this.

Any chance this is real?

Item Name: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Nightingale Studded Special Edition
Item Number: 281274801492
Seller ID: Chary0000
Link: http://goo.gl/IgXK6y


----------



## pincesbella

pincesbella said:


> Hi hrhshunshine ,
> 
> can you authenticate this Givenchy antigona tote for me. Someone in my area wanted to do a swap of one of my bags and this is what she is swapping with me. should i go for it? thank you so much !!!!
> 
> Link : http://s737.photobucket.com/user/bagaddict3/library/?sort=3&page=1


Whoops ! Sorry HRHSUNSHINE . Did not see the new rules
For authentication . Got it now ! Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

hookdup said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks in advance for reading this.
> 
> Any chance this is real?
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Nightingale Studded Special Edition
> Item Number: 281274801492
> Seller ID: Chary0000
> Link: http://goo.gl/IgXK6y



Fake


----------



## hookdup

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake


Thanks hrhsunshine.
I figured as much!


----------



## dianerroy

Hello, I broke the rules and purchased first without authenticating. Could someone please tell me what they think: Thank you so much.

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Satchel

Item Number: 321311468463

Seller ID: adkellom21

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bubble2525

Could someone please authenticate this bag. I've never bought  a Givenchy bag so don't know what to look out for 
Thanks in advance  :o)



Item name : GIVENCHY ANTIGONA HANDBAG MEDIUM BLACK - BRAND NEW - AUTHENTIC
Item number. 171254211370
Seller id: sweetroses72
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171254211370


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bubble2525 said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag. I've never bought  a Givenchy bag so don't know what to look out for
> Thanks in advance  :o)
> 
> 
> 
> Item name : GIVENCHY ANTIGONA HANDBAG MEDIUM BLACK - BRAND NEW - AUTHENTIC
> Item number. 171254211370
> Seller id: sweetroses72
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171254211370


Leaning towards fake. Want to see side of strap connector and underside of zipper


----------



## theblackbarbie

HEY EVERYONE! I'm a newbie on this site but I just got a Givenchy Pandora off Ebay today that I was told was authentic but now that I have it I am a bit unsure. The seller said that she got it years ago. My main concerns are that it says Made in Hungary and that the hardware is not shiny gold it's more of a matte finish (just feels cheapy). The bag is definitely leather though I just don't know. Also I have no idea if the dustbag is authentic because it has a drawstring (I haven't seen any like that before). Help pleaseeee so I can go to Ebay Resolution Center if it indeed is not authentic


----------



## aeka0419

Hi Givenchy experts,

I'd like to ask for your help  in authenticating this vintage Givenchy chain shoulder bag. I got her from a local second-hand shop but was surprised to see the Made in Hong Kong tag inside. Was Givenchy ever made in HK? Here are the photos Thank you in advance!!

Name: Givenchy Gold Chain Shoulder Bag (exact model name unknown)


----------



## rahma

Hi experts! Hope you guys could help me with this.i was hoping for this to be authentic but I know nothing bout givenchy bag so hope u guys can help me authenticate the bag.tq so much!

Item name: givenchy red croc embossed calf bag
Item number: 191084155580
Seller id : chictrends4less
Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/191084155580?nav=SEARCH 

Thank you again for helping me!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rahma said:


> Hi experts! Hope you guys could help me with this.i was hoping for this to be authentic but I know nothing bout givenchy bag so hope u guys can help me authenticate the bag.tq so much!
> 
> Item name: givenchy red croc embossed calf bag
> Item number: 191084155580
> Seller id : chictrends4less
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/191084155580?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you again for helping me!



I see no red flags but since this seller has few feedbacks (all positive though), let's get a couple more shots to be totally sure.
1. back of the inside leather tag
2. underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips)
3. side shot of the strap connector hw


----------



## hrhsunshine

theblackbarbie said:


> HEY EVERYONE! I'm a newbie on this site but I just got a Givenchy Pandora off Ebay today that I was told was authentic but now that I have it I am a bit unsure. The seller said that she got it years ago. My main concerns are that it says Made in Hungary and that the hardware is not shiny gold it's more of a matte finish (just feels cheapy). The bag is definitely leather though I just don't know. Also I have no idea if the dustbag is authentic because it has a drawstring (I haven't seen any like that before). Help pleaseeee so I can go to Ebay Resolution Center if it indeed is not authentic





aeka0419 said:


> Hi Givenchy experts,
> 
> I'd like to ask for your help  in authenticating this vintage Givenchy chain shoulder bag. I got her from a local second-hand shop but was surprised to see the Made in Hong Kong tag inside. Was Givenchy ever made in HK? Here are the photos Thank you in advance!!
> 
> Name: Givenchy Gold Chain Shoulder Bag (exact model name unknown)



Pls refer to the guidelines in my signature.
Bags already purchased are not authenticated here.
Thank you


----------



## cheburashka73

I am new to Givenchy, so can u help me with this: i saw in my local boutique 2 Givenchy Antigona small. While inspecting i noticed that serial number behind inside bag tag was same in both bags. Serial number 3C0173
Does givenchy have unique serial# in every bag, or have same in every model? Seller was assuring me its real. But i bit confused. I could take only one picture 
Thank you


----------



## luxuryamanda

Hi Hrhsunshine,

Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Croc-embossed Large Antigona Tote. MSRP $2.6K
Listing number: 171255286577
Seller: lshieh88
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171255286577&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comment: is large size too big for daily use? can you give me some advice as to whether I should buy this large size or medium for daily use?

Many thanks,


----------



## hrhsunshine

luxuryamanda said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Givenchy Black Croc-embossed Large Antigona Tote. MSRP $2.6K
> Listing number: 171255286577
> Seller: lshieh88
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171255286577&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comment: is large size too big for daily use? can you give me some advice as to whether I should buy this large size or medium for daily use?
> 
> Many thanks,



Based on the photos, the bag looks authentic

Depends on how much you carry. For the vast majority of ppl, the medium is the ideal daily wear size.  The medium carries ALOT.  I would only recommend a large Ant to ppl who are model tall or a guy. The large can really be huge on most avg sized women.  HTH


----------



## tinachan621

Need help !!!!, 
Can someone please authenticate this bag please


----------



## tinachan621

tinachan621 said:


> Need help !!!!,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag please


Sorry not sure how to attach pics properly, quick question 
If inside the bag, under the zip, it doesn't have a tag for the "givenchy made in Italy" 
Instead it has givenchy stitched into the fabric ... Is that normal ?


----------



## rosebonbon21

Hi, I just got my small antigona in black with silver hardware in sugar goatskin. I noticed that the inside pocket zipper is more of gunmetal color instead of silver like the rest of the hardware. Can anyone tell me if it's normal or should i be concerned?
Thanks!


----------



## tinachan621

Please authenticate this bag 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item417d484533&_uhb=1
She had some feedback, according her bags are fake ....
And looking at the picture it seems .. Odd
The shape is weirded , and the tag inside the bag is stitched into the canvas
Is there a Matte version I black ?
So worried ... Please helppppp


----------



## hrhsunshine

rosebonbon21 said:


> Hi, I just got my small antigona in black with silver hardware in sugar goatskin. I noticed that the inside pocket zipper is more of gunmetal color instead of silver like the rest of the hardware. Can anyone tell me if it's normal or should i be concerned?
> Thanks!





tinachan621 said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item417d484533&_uhb=1
> She had some feedback, according her bags are fake ....
> And looking at the picture it seems .. Odd
> The shape is weirded , and the tag inside the bag is stitched into the canvas
> Is there a Matte version I black ?
> So worried ... Please helppppp



Ladies, pls refer to the guidelines via the link in my signature.


----------



## weekender2

Item.   785.givenchy black antigona Pandora compact wallet.sold out
Listing #  321335569306
Seller. Damzelle007
Link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/785-GIVENCH...T-/321335569306?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ad117ab9a
Comment. Please.check authenticity . Seller.states from.spring 2013 thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

weekender2 said:


> Item.   785.givenchy black antigona Pandora compact wallet.sold out
> Listing #  321335569306
> Seller. Damzelle007
> Link.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/785-GIVENCH...T-/321335569306?pt=Wallet&hash=item4ad117ab9a
> Comment. Please.check authenticity . Seller.states from.spring 2013 thanks!




It looks like it can be authentic.  I won't say I am sure it is.
I've never seen this style wallet.
Based on the Givenchy wallets I have seen, I feel very confident it is not from a recent season.


----------



## weekender2

Totally understand.  I feel a little uneasy about it. I thank you much!


----------



## matilda11

Could you please authenticate this Antigona? A little worried about the GIVENCHY stamp on it


----------



## csara

Hi there! Please authenticate this small antigona. Thanks in advance! 
Givenchy Small Antigona
Listing: 171259427928
Seller: dmei1988
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171259427928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

csara said:


> Hi there! Please authenticate this small antigona. Thanks in advance!
> Givenchy Small Antigona
> Listing: 171259427928
> Seller: dmei1988
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171259427928?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



The photos shown indicate no red flags. Would ask for daylight pix as these r very dark. Just to see the real color of this bag. Read the feedbacks page cuz seller has some negs.


----------



## BellaRoma

Hi, just bought my first Antigona, would love to know if it's authentic please as I never knew this forum existed beforebit.ly/1e5OozZ:

Item no: 171254211370
Seller: sweeteoses72
Listing: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA HANDBAG MEDIUM BLACK - BRAND NEW - AUTHENTIC!
Link: http://******/1e5OozZ

Understand if you're unable to help. Thanks in advance anyway from a newbie.


----------



## elp

BellaRoma said:


> Hi, just bought my first Antigona, would love to know if it's authentic please as I never knew this forum existed beforebit.ly/1e5OozZ:
> 
> Item no: 171254211370
> Seller: sweeteoses72
> Listing: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA HANDBAG MEDIUM BLACK - BRAND NEW - AUTHENTIC!
> Link: http://******/1e5OozZ
> 
> Understand if you're unable to help. Thanks in advance anyway from a newbie.



Hi, I am very curious too. I sent a messsage to the seller (in italian) and she said she had 3 antigona's to sell and was willing to sell me one for a lower price, outside of ebay. This gost me uneasy and suspect so I left it. I am very curiouis to know if it is authentic.
By the way: hrhsunshine said the bag was a little suspect in the previous page of this thread. Try searching.
And also, since you live in Australia, if I were you I would have bought it on MyNetSale.com.au, I think they have the best prices for Antigona's.


----------



## dada_

Hi authenticators!
I've just received this Pandora and would Like to Ask you to authenticate 

Here are some pics but i can't find the other tag inside!


----------



## douxamere

Item Name:givenchy nightingale gray pebbled leather
Item Number: 221386859912
Seller ID:  								 	          mjoh4668
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221386859912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

i have purchased this item already. thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

BellaRoma said:


> Hi, just bought my first Antigona, would love to know if it's authentic please as I never knew this forum existed beforebit.ly/1e5OozZ:
> 
> Item no: 171254211370
> Seller: sweeteoses72
> Listing: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA HANDBAG MEDIUM BLACK - BRAND NEW - AUTHENTIC!
> Link: http://******/1e5OozZ
> 
> Understand if you're unable to help. Thanks in advance anyway from a newbie.





elp said:


> Hi, I am very curious too. I sent a messsage to the seller (in italian) and she said she had 3 antigona's to sell and was willing to sell me one for a lower price, outside of ebay. This gost me uneasy and suspect so I left it. I am very curiouis to know if it is authentic.
> By the way: hrhsunshine said the bag was a little suspect in the previous page of this thread. Try searching.
> And also, since you live in Australia, if I were you I would have bought it on MyNetSale.com.au, I think they have the best prices for Antigona's.




Ladies, 
pls refer to the update guidelines per the link in my signature.
Pls kindly move discussions to the appropriate thread elsewhere in the forum as this is for authenticating live sales that follow guidelines.
Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> Hi authenticators!
> I've just received this Pandora and would Like to Ask you to authenticate
> 
> Here are some pics but i can't find the other tag inside!
> 
> View attachment 2533668
> View attachment 2533669
> View attachment 2533671
> View attachment 2533673
> View attachment 2533674
> View attachment 2533676
> View attachment 2533667





douxamere said:


> Item Name:givenchy nightingale gray pebbled leather
> Item Number: 221386859912
> Seller ID:                                                 mjoh4668
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221386859912?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> i have purchased this item already. thank you




Ladies,
Pls kindly refer to the update guidelines for authentication.
You can find the link in my signature.


----------



## bentleyblack

Hello everybody,

This is my first time posting although I've been a long time reader and fan of this forum...so please bare with me &#9786;

I took the chance and purchased a Givenchy Antigona from MyNetSale even though i know there have been issues here and there in the past with people receiving fakes.

Please help me Authenticate this &#9786; Im a little nervous as I only have 7 days to return if not.

Item: GIVENCHY MEDIUM BLACK ANTIGONA
Seller: MyNetSale

Comments if any: 

	A bit worried as the leather tab on the external zip seems to be upside down compared to other photos posted on here. 
	The letters seem to be a little crooked, eg Lower G higher I and V
	I did not receive a leather swatch, just a little booklet and the dust bag. 
	Number on inside tab reads 3C0143 if hard to read in photos

Please help settle my nerves and Thank You in advance xx


----------



## bentleyblack

Also after looking at a lot of the authentic GIVENCHY antigona's on this thread,

I am very worried that the hardware to connect the strap to the bag on this one is a ring/circle shape connected to a D shape, 
rather than the hardware being a 'D shape' connected to a 'D shape' like the authentic ones i have seen.

THANKS AGAIN

Hope that make sense! I think i already know the answer


----------



## hrhsunshine

bentleyblack said:


> Also after looking at a lot of the authentic GIVENCHY antigona's on this thread,
> 
> I am very worried that the hardware to connect the strap to the bag on this one is a ring/circle shape connected to a D shape,
> rather than the hardware being a 'D shape' connected to a 'D shape' like the authentic ones i have seen.
> 
> THANKS AGAIN
> 
> Hope that make sense! I think i already know the answer



Pls kindly refer to the updated guidelines for getting an authentication.
Link is in my signature.
You can find some very reasonable online authenticators to assist.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## purplekush

Hello....I'm very curious about this one...any help would be greatly appreciated! I've never seen one irl, however in pic # 9, the metal fastener thing looks odd as I don't see the Givenchy 4 G's logo. Thank you very much for your time.

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale 
Item Number: 301114603309
Seller ID: milesybear 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-nightingale-/301114603309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461bd4372d


----------



## hrhsunshine

purplekush said:


> Hello....I'm very curious about this one...any help would be greatly appreciated! I've never seen one irl, however in pic # 9, the metal fastener thing looks odd as I don't see the Givenchy 4 G's logo. Thank you very much for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 301114603309
> Seller ID: milesybear
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-nightingale-/301114603309?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461bd4372d



Concerned by a zero feedback seller, so her for a couple photos.
1. Strap connector hw from both sides of the hw
2. Back of that inside leather tag

Make sure pix are close up and clear


----------



## burtbungle

Hi all,

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Grey leather Medium Tote Bag
Item Number: 121289767219
Seller ID: cinderella_rox 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...id=100033&prg=9264&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=350763548601

Thanks!


----------



## douxamere

hrhsunshine said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


Item: givenchy $2185 nightingale dark gray lectures lamb leather medium tote   Bag 
Listing number: 221386859912
Seller: mjoh4668
Link: http://******/1fM0z4K
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here. I have already ourchased this item and what can you clean this type of leather with?

Recommended cleaning supplies?


Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

douxamere said:


> Item: givenchy $2185 nightingale dark gray lectures lamb leather medium tote   Bag
> Listing number: 221386859912
> Seller: mjoh4668
> Link: http://******/1fM0z4K
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here. I have already ourchased this item and what can you clean this type of leather with?
> 
> Recommended cleaning supplies?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



I am sorry but purchased bags are not authenticated.
Discussions about other topics need to be posted elsewhere. Perhaps this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy-reference-library/givenchy-care-thread-713965.html


----------



## douxamere

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry but purchased bags are not authenticated.
> Discussions about other topics need to be posted elsewhere. Perhaps this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy-reference-library/givenchy-care-thread-713965.html



I won it. But my first post was posted before u won I believe. I had to fix because it was in wrong format. Any help please? Thank you very much. God bless


----------



## hrhsunshine

douxamere said:


> I won it. But my first post was posted before u won I believe. I had to fix because it was in wrong format. Any help please? Thank you very much. God bless



I check the links on each new request.  I saw no active sale on your previous post.
I strongly advise getting an authentication prior to even bidding. By bidding, you have already agreed to buy the item.


----------



## Milano2012

Hello,

I bought one from this seller, and the bag is absolutely ORIGINAL! I took it to a Givenchy shop! Great bargain!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Milano2012 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought one from this seller, and the bag is absolutely ORIGINAL! I took it to a Givenchy shop! Great bargain!




This thread is for authentications. Pls post comments and discussions in appropriate threads elsewhere in the forum.  Thank u.


----------



## purplekush

hrhsunshine said:


> Concerned by a zero feedback seller, so her for a couple photos.
> 1. Strap connector hw from both sides of the hw
> 2. Back of that inside leather tag
> 
> Make sure pix are close up and clear




Hello friend, thank you so much for responding 
I'm concerned about the zero feedback as well....I contacted the seller and requested the pics, however she didn't response yet. I have my doubts.....oh well ....thanks again you are absolutely awesome....I'm very gracious for your honestly and time! Take care


----------



## BACC56

hi ladies, can you help me with this bag? I'm pretty new to Givenchy 

Item Name: Givenchy Large Pandora
Item Number: 261418412687
Seller ID: l_b79
Link http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Lar...687?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3cddc06a8f&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

purplekush said:


> Hello friend, thank you so much for responding
> I'm concerned about the zero feedback as well....I contacted the seller and requested the pics, however she didn't response yet. I have my doubts.....oh well ....thanks again you are absolutely awesome....I'm very gracious for your honestly and time! Take care




Ur welcome.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BACC56 said:


> hi ladies, can you help me with this bag? I'm pretty new to Givenchy
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Large Pandora
> Item Number: 261418412687
> Seller ID: l_b79
> Link http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Lar...687?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item3cddc06a8f&_uhb=1




I see no red flags from the photos provided.
To be more sure of this bag, you can as for the other inside tag with photos of both sides of that tag. Stress to seller, clear close-up shots.


----------



## BACC56

hrhsunshine said:


> I see no red flags from the photos provided.
> To be more sure of this bag, you can as for the other inside tag with photos of both sides of that tag. Stress to seller, clear close-up shots.



Hi Hrhsunshine, the seller added some pics.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BACC56 said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine, the seller added some pics.




That was quick. Looks good!


----------



## livo

Hello I need help for authentication.

I have not received the bag yet, but I am a bit scare already

Item:  Givenchy
Listing number is applicable: 
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...venchy/orange-patent-leather-bag-905896.shtml
Comments if any: I couldnt find anything on the internet, the mayority of the websites has information about the most common givenchy handbags. What about this one? Thanks.panic:

Thanks in advance for all the help I can get.


----------



## hrhsunshine

livo said:


> Hello I need help for authentication.
> 
> I have not received the bag yet, but I am a bit scare already
> 
> Item:  Givenchy
> Listing number is applicable:
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link:  http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...venchy/orange-patent-leather-bag-905896.shtml
> Comments if any: I couldnt find anything on the internet, the mayority of the websites has information about the most common givenchy handbags. What about this one? Thanks.panic:
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help I can get.



Pls refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication.
Your bag is already purchased.  
I authenticate only bags that are still for sale with live links for active TPF members who contribute to a range of threads.


----------



## cmoss

Hi nevermind - this is sold. Not sure how to delete my post


----------



## livo

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication.
> Your bag is already purchased.
> I authenticate only bags that are still for sale with live links for active TPF members who contribute to a range of threads.


Hei. I was the one that bought the bag. I haven't received yet. But then I have read so many comments from vestiaire that I wanted to check. But if this thread can not help me. Could you please advise who? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

livo said:


> Hei. I was the one that bought the bag. I haven't received yet. But then I have read so many comments from vestiaire that I wanted to check. But if this thread can not help me. Could you please advise who? Thanks so much in advance.



If you want to know more about a reseller, pls post inquiries on the reseller thread.
If you want to authenticate a bag you purchased, there are online services available.


----------



## burtbungle

Could someone help with my query? (Previous page)

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

burtbungle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Grey leather Medium Tote Bag
> Item Number: 121289767219
> Seller ID: cinderella_rox
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...id=100033&prg=9264&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=350763548601
> 
> Thanks!




Your request was likely passed since that was your very first post on TPF.  Authentications are for active members who contribute to a range of threads.  With that said, I welcome you and encourage you to share actively.

Although the tag states "medium", the bag looks small.  It could just be the angles, but I would encourage you to get the measurements to confirm the size.
Also, the seller should show the strap connector hw from both sides of the hw.


----------



## samp

Could someone please authenticate this antigona for me? Thank you!!

The only thing that i spotted that concerns me is the G in 'GIVENCHY' appears to sit lower than the rest.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141219787390


----------



## hrhsunshine

samp said:


> Could someone please authenticate this antigona for me? Thank you!!
> 
> The only thing that i spotted that concerns me is the G in 'GIVENCHY' appears to sit lower than the rest.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141219787390



This is the second time I am referring you the my guidelines.
I have already asked you with an earlier post to submit using the correct format for submissions, which you have repeatedly not done.
Authentications are also reserved for active TPF members who contribute to a range of threads.
Thank you for our cooperation.


----------



## esterpixies

Hi can help authenticate this


----------



## esterpixies

Hi im new can authenticate this for me?


----------



## hrhsunshine

esterpixies said:


> Hi im new can authenticate this for me?



Pls refer to my signature to view guidelines


----------



## Sarass

Hello, I want you to help me. I am a little bit confused now, let me tell you why: In 2009 I bought an authentic Givenchy Large Nightingale Limited Edition handbag from an original store for nearly $ 3700 . Now, in 2014 I want to sell it, but I cannot find a serial number inside. There is a tag with MADE IN ITALY written on it, but the other side is blank. I have absolutely no doubt about the authenticity of this bag, the quality is unbelievable and the craftsmanship is immaculate. Please could you tell me why there is no serial number inside? Let me tell it again this is Limited Edition, not a simple Nightingale. Thanks
There are a picture of how it looks like. I can make more detailed photos.

http://img1.manodrabuziai.lt/images/item_photos/583/107/251/152701385.jpg?1393664031


----------



## Alinakocherova

hi guys!!!
need your help

Item: Givenchy Obsedia Navy Blue Crossbody Bag
Listing number is applicable: 151248870835
Seller: batman090288
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151248870835&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123

thank you!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sarass said:


> Hello, I want you to help me. I am a little bit confused now, let me tell you why: In 2009 I bought an authentic Givenchy Large Nightingale Limited Edition handbag from an original store for nearly $ 3700 . Now, in 2014 I want to sell it, but I cannot find a serial number inside. There is a tag with MADE IN ITALY written on it, but the other side is blank. I have absolutely no doubt about the authenticity of this bag, the quality is unbelievable and the craftsmanship is immaculate. Please could you tell me why there is no serial number inside? Let me tell it again this is Limited Edition, not a simple Nightingale. Thanks
> There are a picture of how it looks like. I can make more detailed photos.
> 
> http://img1.manodrabuziai.lt/images/item_photos/583/107/251/152701385.jpg?1393664031




We don't discuss features that should or shouldn't be found on authentic bags.
If you indeed plan to sell this bag, I would discourage you from discussing as it can be taken as advertising your impending sale.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Alinakocherova said:


> hi guys!!!
> need your help
> 
> Item: Givenchy Obsedia Navy Blue Crossbody Bag
> Listing number is applicable: 151248870835
> Seller: batman090288
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151248870835&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> 
> thank you!!!



Pls note my signature regarding authentications.
I reserve authentications for members who actively contribute to a wide range of topics and threads.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello 

I was wondering if you could authenticate this one on VC please? Do I need more pics?

Thanks

Name: givenchy antigona bag

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...enchy/green-leather-antigona-bag-949762.shtml


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello
> 
> I was wondering if you could authenticate this one on VC please? Do I need more pics?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Name: givenchy antigona bag
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...enchy/green-leather-antigona-bag-949762.shtml



Remember to submit using the proper format.
No red flags but u can ask for a couple more shots to be sure.
U should request front and back shots of the inside tag. Her photo is overly close.
Underside of the top zipper (part that zips)


----------



## PurseholicMY

Hi,

I'm new here. Appreciate your assistance to authenticate my medium nightingale. Attached are a few snapshots of it. 

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseholicMY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. Appreciate your assistance to authenticate my medium nightingale. Attached are a few snapshots of it.
> 
> Thanks



Pls kindly refer to my signature for authentication guidelines


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hrhsunshine said:


> Remember to submit using the proper format.
> No red flags but u can ask for a couple more shots to be sure.
> U should request front and back shots of the inside tag. Her photo is overly close.
> Underside of the top zipper (part that zips)


Hi many thanks, I will ask. Sorry but VC don't have item numbers so it's hard to reference. 


Hope to be back soon....


----------



## AntigonaLove

PurseholicMY said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new here. Appreciate your assistance to authenticate my medium nightingale. Attached are a few snapshots of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




You need more shot of the inside, I'm a little suspicious but the inside will clearly tell you


----------



## Bagaholic9

Can someone please authenticate this?
PRETTY PLEASE

ITEM: GIVENCHY Antigona Satchel

LISTING NUMBER: 321311468463

EBAY LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

SELLER: http://www.ebay.com/usr/adkellom21

There are plenty of pictures. I would appreciate the help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bagaholic9 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this?
> PRETTY PLEASE
> 
> ITEM: GIVENCHY Antigona Satchel
> 
> LISTING NUMBER: 321311468463
> 
> EBAY LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> SELLER: http://www.ebay.com/usr/adkellom21
> 
> There are plenty of pictures. I would appreciate the help!



Sorry but this listing ended.
Pls note that I reserved authentications for active members.
I welcome you and encourage you to share actively on our forum.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

AntigonaLove said:


> You need more shot of the inside, I'm a little suspicious but the inside will clearly tell you



Thank you for your input. However, I ask you refrain from commenting on the legitimacy of a bag.


----------



## AntigonaLove

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you for your input. However, I ask you refrain from commenting on the legitimacy of a bag.



Sorry I didn't know I couldn't. I was just trying to help


----------



## hrhsunshine

AntigonaLove said:


> Sorry I didn't know I couldn't. I was just trying to help



Totally understand. Just need to make sure that input is given by ppl who have extensive experience and knowledge with the bags. Again, thank u for ur effort!

A single innocent comment can be used by a faker to argue his or her bag is real.


----------



## AntigonaLove

hrhsunshine said:


> Totally understand. Just need to make sure that input is given by ppl who have extensive experience and knowledge with the bags. Again, thank u for ur effort!
> 
> A single innocent comment can be used by a faker to argue his or her bag is real.




Ow okay I got it!


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!
Can you help me, please?
Is this an authentic Givenchy nightingale Bag?

Ebay germany:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GIVENCHY-Med...y8qrbqJ7VluxzsrckbLv8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

GIVENCHY Medium Nightingale Satchel

Seller: nylek_12

Photos:

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/user/emilyskatze/media/Givenchy1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/Givenchy1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Givenchy1.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/user/emilyskatze/media/Givenchy2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/Givenchy2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Givenchy2.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/user/emilyskatze/media/Givenchy3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/Givenchy3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Givenchy3.jpg"/></a>

Best regards
Killerkitty


----------



## hrhsunshine

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> Can you help me, please?
> Is this an authentic Givenchy nightingale Bag?
> 
> Ebay germany:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/GIVENCHY-Med...y8qrbqJ7VluxzsrckbLv8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> GIVENCHY Medium Nightingale Satchel
> 
> Seller: nylek_12
> 
> Photos:
> 
> <a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/user/emilyskatze/media/Givenchy1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/Givenchy1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Givenchy1.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/user/emilyskatze/media/Givenchy2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/Givenchy2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Givenchy2.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s777.photobucket.com/user/emilyskatze/media/Givenchy3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy53/emilyskatze/Givenchy3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo Givenchy3.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Best regards
> Killerkitty



The listing ended.


----------



## sb20

Hello!  I was looking to bid on this bag and wanted to know if you could tell me if it looks authentic?  TIA!!

Item: givenchy antigona handbag Mint Condition
Listing number: 271423626969
Seller: tinac8363
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-an...n-/271423626969?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160


----------



## sb20

sb20 said:


> Hello!  I was looking to bid on this bag and wanted to know if you could tell me if it looks authentic?  TIA!!
> 
> Item: givenchy antigona handbag Mint Condition
> Listing number: 271423626969
> Seller: tinac8363
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-an...n-/271423626969?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160


I just noticed that the auction ended early.  Looks like it was sold.


----------



## Killerkitty

hrhsunshine said:


> The listing ended.




I already purchased the bag thats why the listing has ended. Anyway could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?

Best regards


----------



## hrhsunshine

Killerkitty said:


> I already purchased the bag thats why the listing has ended. Anyway could you please tell me if this bag is authentic?
> 
> Best regards



I am sorry. Pls read my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## Limecocopop

Hiya guys, would someone please authenticate this ended Givenchy Pandora on eBay as soon as poss please??

181355300119


----------



## Limecocopop

And more pics


----------



## Limecocopop

And the final ones...


----------



## hrhsunshine

Limecocopop said:


> And the final ones...
> 
> View attachment 2548657
> View attachment 2548658
> View attachment 2548661
> View attachment 2548662



Pls read the guidelines per my signature.


----------



## Limecocopop

Jeee... thanks


----------



## c0uture

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag

Listing Number: 321355319557

Seller: jlg2196

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321355319557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l264


----------



## sweetD

Hi! Hope you could authenticate this bag for me Tia!
Seller: wearaboutfashion
Item #: 281282170562
Ebay link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=281282170562


----------



## deannachang

Hi!

I've been eyeing the Givenchy Pepe Pandora for a while and am finally ready to take the plunge.  I found this listing on ebay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it?  Thank you so much in advance!

Item: GIVENCHY PEPE LARGE PANDORA MESSENGER HANDBAG
Listing Number: 201052759943
Seller: fashion21-us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201052759943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Again, many thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

c0uture said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag for me please? Thanks!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Handbag
> 
> Listing Number: 321355319557
> 
> Seller: jlg2196
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321355319557?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l264



No red flags but get shots of inside tag's back and the strap connector hw


----------



## hrhsunshine

sweetD said:


> Hi! Hope you could authenticate this bag for me Tia!
> Seller: wearaboutfashion
> Item #: 281282170562
> Ebay link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=281282170562



Need better photos. See guidelines in my signature for example posts


----------



## hrhsunshine

deannachang said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been eyeing the Givenchy Pepe Pandora for a while and am finally ready to take the plunge.  I found this listing on ebay and was hoping someone could help me authenticate it?  Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY PEPE LARGE PANDORA MESSENGER HANDBAG
> Listing Number: 201052759943
> Seller: fashion21-us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201052759943?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Again, many thanks!



Based on photos, looks fine to me


----------



## sweetD

hrhsunshine said:


> Need better photos. See guidelines in my signature for example posts



Thanks so much for checking will ask for more photos from the seller..


----------



## Moni4ka

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag

Item Number:231184576326

Item Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d3acaf46


Pictures taken by seller

Comments: Hi, Please authenticate. Thank you,


----------



## scicchitano

Hello anyone and everyone. This Givenchy Nightingale was found abandoned & empty on an Ivy League college campus. This could either mean it is certainly real or certainly fake. If someone would be able to authenticate it for me, I would very greatly appreciate it.

http://thefritzbernaise.tumblr.com/post/80196228351/givenchy-nightingale

Thank you greatly!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Moni4ka said:


> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
> 
> Item Number:231184576326
> 
> Item Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...326?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35d3acaf46
> 
> 
> Pictures taken by seller
> 
> Comments: Hi, Please authenticate. Thank you,



Pictures are not very good but I still see details that look wrong to me


----------



## hrhsunshine

scicchitano said:


> Hello anyone and everyone. This Givenchy Nightingale was found abandoned & empty on an Ivy League college campus. This could either mean it is certainly real or certainly fake. If someone would be able to authenticate it for me, I would very greatly appreciate it.
> 
> http://thefritzbernaise.tumblr.com/post/80196228351/givenchy-nightingale
> 
> Thank you greatly!



Pls refer to guidelines in my signature


----------



## rockstarmish

Hi there, newbie to Givenchy so I'm quite clueless in spotting a fake to a real especially the Pandora. I am interested to buy this and the seller seems legit and offers a meet up for me to see the bag, but I don't exactly know what to check. I could use the help. Here is the listing and pictures from ebay, can someone please authenticate it? Thank you!

Item: *Givenchy Blue Sheepskin Mini Pandora*
Listing number:  281288161522 
Seller:  designer_shop_manila
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281288161522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments if any: Please authenticate


----------



## blessedXYZ

tem: Givenchy Small Pandora
Listing number: NA
Seller: favoured1 
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/173474-givenchy-pandora-bag.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Hi there, newbie to Givenchy so I'm quite clueless in spotting a fake to a real especially the Pandora. I am interested to buy this and the seller seems legit and offers a meet up for me to see the bag, but I don't exactly know what to check. I could use the help. Here is the listing and pictures from ebay, can someone please authenticate it? Thank you!
> 
> Item: *Givenchy Blue Sheepskin Mini Pandora*
> Listing number:  281288161522
> Seller:  designer_shop_manila
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281288161522?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments if any: Please authenticate



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

blessedXYZ said:


> tem: Givenchy Small Pandora
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: favoured1
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/173474-givenchy-pandora-bag.html



No red flags...but more shots will confirm
Have seller show the front panel (not top, the front)
Also, show clear close shots of front of the inside tag


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much! I appreciate your help so much!


----------



## blessedXYZ

blessedxyz said:


> tem: Givenchy small pandora
> listing number: Na
> seller: favoured1
> link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/173474-givenchy-pandora-bag.html





hrhsunshine said:


> no red flags...but more shots will confirm
> have seller show the front panel (not top, the front)
> also, show clear close shots of front of the inside tag



sorry, didnt realise these did not upload

thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

blessedXYZ said:


> sorry, didnt realise these did not upload
> 
> thank you!!



Authentic


----------



## blessedXYZ

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Really appreciate your rime and expertise *hrhsunshine*!
THANK YOU!!


----------



## RACHEY07

Item: Givenchy Black/Navy Calfskin Colorblock Large Nightingale Tote Handbag
Listing number: 141191277111
Seller: coutureusa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141191277111?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seems like a good deal but i'm not sure why it's been around for so long. Any thoughts are appreciated. thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

RACHEY07 said:


> Item: Givenchy Black/Navy Calfskin Colorblock Large Nightingale Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 141191277111
> Seller: coutureusa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141191277111?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seems like a good deal but i'm not sure why it's been around for so long. Any thoughts are appreciated. thank you!!



Authentic. This is a longer body gale / large sized bag. Most ppl purchase mediums.


----------



## RACHEY07

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. This is a longer body gale / large sized bag. Most ppl purchase mediums.




Thank you!


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi kindly help me authenticate this. My friend is selling for 930usd pls pls thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

sprintqueen said:


> Hi kindly help me authenticate this. My friend is selling for 930usd pls pls thanks



Pls refer to my signature for authentication guidelines


----------



## PurseholicMY

hi,

Appreciate your assistance to authenticate the following Nightingale:

http://www.reebonz.com.my/event/t7766/item/13L5008012500

Seller: Reebonz

Thanks


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Red Leather Lucrezia Mini Satchel Bag *NEW*
Listing number: 151259593035
Seller: the_purse_ladies 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...035?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2337c6394b
Comments if any: Thanks!


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the pic 1. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. Help pls.


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the pic 2. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. Help pls.


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the pic 3. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. Help pls.


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the pic 4. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. Help pls.


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the pic 5. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. Help pls.


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the last pic,6th of 6. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. This is pre-owned. Kindly help please. 

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseholicMY said:


> hi,
> 
> Appreciate your assistance to authenticate the following Nightingale:
> 
> http://www.reebonz.com.my/event/t7766/item/13L5008012500
> 
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> Thanks



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

sprintqueen said:


> Hi sorry i am encountering problems in uploading. Heres the pic 1. Im getting it from a direct seller and need first your authentication assistance. Help pls.




Pls read my guidelines.
I do not authenticate for private sales.


----------



## PurseholicMY

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much hrhsunshine...


----------



## jhl2435

Hi, ladies. Won this bag and about to pay but I want to double check its authenticity with your help before I pay. I really appreciate your taking time to take a look at this listing.


Thanks!!!


Item Name: Rottweiler Clutch
Seller ID: vuleva91
Item #: 161246877576
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Giv...kxAYLigslPe9rXsIK4dUM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hrhsunshine

jhl2435 said:


> Hi, ladies. Won this bag and about to pay but I want to double check its authenticity with your help before I pay. I really appreciate your taking time to take a look at this listing.
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Rottweiler Clutch
> Seller ID: vuleva91
> Item #: 161246877576
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Giv...kxAYLigslPe9rXsIK4dUM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Pls refer to my signature for guidelines.


----------



## Limecocopop

Can you authenticate this large Givenchy Pandora please?? Is the small round "punch" on the inner leather tag normal? I've seen it on some bags determined as authentic on here, then my on others. There is also writing on the rear of the tag. The bag was supposedly bought from a consignment store in the US.


----------



## Limecocopop

Can you authenticate this large Givenchy Pandora please?? Is the small round "punch" on the inner leather tag normal? I've seen it on some bags determined as authentic on here, then it's not on others. There is also writing on the rear of the tag. The bag was supposedly bought from a consignment store in the US.


----------



## Limecocopop

Can you authenticate this large Givenchy Pandora please?? Is the small round "punch" on the inner leather tag normal? I've seen it on some bags determined as authentic on here, then it's not on others. There is also writing on the rear of the tag. The bag was supposedly bought from a consignment store in the US.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Limecocopop said:


> Can you authenticate this large Givenchy Pandora please?? Is the small round "punch" on the inner leather tag normal? I've seen it on some bags determined as authentic on here, then it's not on others. There is also writing on the rear of the tag. The bag was supposedly bought from a consignment store in the US.
> View attachment 2556121
> 
> View attachment 2556122



Pls refer to my guidelines for authentication. You can find them in my signature.


----------



## loveshopping23

Hi

Could anyone help authenticate this bag. I am a newbie on Givenchy. Thanks heaps

Item: GIVENCHY BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE XL SATCHEL BAG.
Listing number: 231184823680
Seller: fourtoadore 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23118482...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_481wt_1362


----------



## hrhsunshine

loveshopping23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could anyone help authenticate this bag. I am a newbie on Givenchy. Thanks heaps
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY BLACK LEATHER NIGHTINGALE XL SATCHEL BAG.
> Listing number: 231184823680
> Seller: fourtoadore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/23118482...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_481wt_1362




Have seller submit close clear shots of the strap connector from both sides of the hw.


----------



## calrais

Hi There, would appreciate some help here... First time getting a Givenchy bag!

Item: Givenchy Paradise Flower Cotton Medium Nightingale Bag
 Listing number is applicable: 10021999
 Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/givenchy-paradise-flower-cotton-medium-nightingale-bag.html
Comments if any: NA

TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

calrais said:


> Hi There, would appreciate some help here... First time getting a Givenchy bag!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Paradise Flower Cotton Medium Nightingale Bag
> Listing number is applicable: 10021999
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/givenchy-paradise-flower-cotton-medium-nightingale-bag.html
> Comments if any: NA
> 
> TIA!



I am sorry but I prefer to provide authentications to active members who contribute and share to a range of threads, rather just getting authentications.  Pls refer to my guidelines per my signature.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## calrais

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry but I prefer to provide authentications to active members who contribute and share to a range of threads, rather just getting authentications.  Pls refer to my guidelines per my signature.  Thank you for your cooperation.



No problem at all! Understand that. Thanks for replying.


----------



## hrhsunshine

calrais said:


> No problem at all! Understand that. Thanks for replying.




I appreciate your understanding.  Please poke around.  There is alot of fun to be had sharing and reading in the different threads.  I hope we see you often.


----------



## loveshopping23

hrhsunshine said:


> Have seller submit close clear shots of the strap connector from both sides of the hw.


 
Thanks. I have asked the seller about this and will repost the link shortly.


----------



## ywcm

Item: Givenchy Small Sugar Obsedia Bag
Listing number: 121306086797
Seller: cheesecherry
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121306086797?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

ywcm said:


> Item: Givenchy Small Sugar Obsedia Bag
> Listing number: 121306086797
> Seller: cheesecherry
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/121306086797?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature. Thank u for your cooperation.


----------



## noneyabusiness

Hello!

Item: Givenchy Mini Small Black Croc Embossed Learher Lucrezia Bag, Retails Over $2000
Listing number: 171278522776
Seller: jagren2012 (36)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/seller?itemId=171278522776&sid=jagren2012

Comments if any: The photos looks authentic to me but why is the price so low? Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

noneyabusiness said:


> Hello!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Mini Small Black Croc Embossed Learher Lucrezia Bag, Retails Over $2000
> Listing number: 171278522776
> Seller: jagren2012 (36)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/seller?itemId=171278522776&sid=jagren2012
> 
> Comments if any: The photos looks authentic to me but why is the price so low? Thanks!



I would want to see clear close up shot of the front of the inside tag, interior fabric, the top zipper's underside (the part that zips).  I don't see glaring red flags in most of the pictures but seller uses a couple shots that have what seem to be someone else's watermark. Need daylight photos. The lighting in seller's shots is terrible. You can hardly see the bag and details.


----------



## Jayden2013

Dear Authenticators... appreciate your kind input on this small pandora..it was sold to me by a friend and i feel a little odd about it.. thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jayden2013 said:


> Dear Authenticators... appreciate your kind input on this small pandora..it was sold to me by a friend and i feel a little odd about it.. thank you



Please refer to guidelines in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## Jayden2013

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to guidelines in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation


Hi, you wont be able to authenticate? Thank u.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jayden2013 said:


> Hi, you wont be able to authenticate? Thank u.



As stated in my guidelines, no.


----------



## divaxx

Hey Ladies, 
  This bag was purchased from a Duty Free shop in the middle east and I want to put it up for sale.  I just want some sort of proof of authenticity in case people ask for proof.  I don't have the receipt on me, but it comes with original tags and dust bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

divaxx said:


> Hey Ladies,
> This bag was purchased from a Duty Free shop in the middle east and I want to put it up for sale.  I just want some sort of proof of authenticity in case people ask for proof.  I don't have the receipt on me, but it comes with original tags and dust bag.



Please refer to guidelines in my signature.
I suggest you consult an authentication service.
Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Jeanne2low

Hi,

Tried my best to take clear pictures with my phone camera, I would greatly appreciate help with authenticating this Khaki Medium Antigona, I need to return it within 24 hours if it isn't genuine! Thanks in advance 

http://s928.photobucket.com/user/Jeanne2low/library/


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jeanne2low said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried my best to take clear pictures with my phone camera, I would greatly appreciate help with authenticating this Khaki Medium Antigona, I need to return it within 24 hours if it isn't genuine! Thanks in advance
> 
> http://s928.photobucket.com/user/Jeanne2low/library/



Pls refer to the authentication guidelines per my signature.
Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## dsk2009

Hi, can u please help me authenticate this one.
Thanks in advance

Item: Original Givenchy Rottweiler Dog Antigona Clutch Tasche Bag NEU
Listing number: 251492615833
Seller: speciale15 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Giv...615833?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3a8e20c699


----------



## msharp2587

I know someone was looking for a nightingale. I saw some on fashionphile


----------



## msharp2587

Hi authenticators. 

I just bought this from Fashion phile , I saw on some responses some had slipped through as fakes. This will be my first Givenchy bag so i don't trust that i will be able to authenticate it myself, since I've never felt or owned one to compare it to. Ive never had any issues with fashionphile with Chanel bags i have purchased but since this is brand is new to me thought I would ask. 

the link is https://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Grained-Goatskin-Small-Antigona-Red-55783


Can you just confirm before they ship it out to me, that this isnt one that just slipped by. I'd really appreciate it ! 

Thanks !


----------



## hrhsunshine

msharp2587 said:


> Hi authenticators.
> 
> I just bought this from Fashion phile , I saw on some responses some had slipped through as fakes. This will be my first Givenchy bag so i don't trust that i will be able to authenticate it myself, since I've never felt or owned one to compare it to. Ive never had any issues with fashionphile with Chanel bags i have purchased but since this is brand is new to me thought I would ask.
> 
> the link is https://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Grained-Goatskin-Small-Antigona-Red-55783
> 
> 
> Can you just confirm before they ship it out to me, that this isnt one that just slipped by. I'd really appreciate it !
> 
> Thanks !



Please refer to the guidelines for authentication, located in my signature.
Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## authprada

Hi! Is this an authentic Givenchy bag? Thanks so much in advance 


Ebay item number:321340885572
Title: Vintage Givenchy Paris Black Leather Messenger & Cross Body Bag Shoulder Bag
Seller: traderjack101
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321340885572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## trystero

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag 100% Authentic
Listing number: 331162147427
Seller: runner4949
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...Oxv%2FpzFHwNqlSUW3UQg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments if any: 
Hi, I won this totally thinking I would be outbid    I know there are a few pictures, but would it be possible to get some sort of confirmation before I make payment, thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

authprada said:


> Hi! Is this an authentic Givenchy bag? Thanks so much in advance
> 
> 
> Ebay item number:321340885572
> Title: Vintage Givenchy Paris Black Leather Messenger & Cross Body Bag Shoulder Bag
> Seller: traderjack101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321340885572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649




Please refer to guidelines in my signature.
thank you for your cooperation


----------



## hrhsunshine

trystero said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag 100% Authentic
> Listing number: 331162147427
> Seller: runner4949
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...Oxv%2FpzFHwNqlSUW3UQg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments if any:
> Hi, I won this totally thinking I would be outbid    I know there are a few pictures, but would it be possible to get some sort of confirmation before I make payment, thanks!



Please refer to the guidelines in my signature.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## authprada

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to guidelines in my signature.
> thank you for your cooperation


Hi I won the auction I listed, and have the purse with me. I will repost with original pics. This is my first Givenchy bag. I have been active on purse forum for other designers ie Burberry, Gucci etc. Thanks again


----------



## trystero

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to the guidelines in my signature.
> Thank you for your cooperation.




Thanks! Not sure exactly what I'm missing though...


----------



## hrhsunshine

authprada said:


> Hi I won the auction I listed, and have the purse with me. I will repost with original pics. This is my first Givenchy bag. I have been active on purse forum for other designers ie Burberry, Gucci etc. Thanks again



I only authenticate live sales that have a link, not ended listings, sold items, private sales, etc.  I also authenticate for active members who contribute to a variety of threads, meaning they share and contribute to a variety of discussions, not just requesting authentications.  I encourage you to poke around some more and share more broadly.  The forum is wealth of information and members will benefit from reading about your experiences as well.

Hope that clarifies.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## hrhsunshine

trystero said:


> Thanks! Not sure exactly what I'm missing though...




My guidelines state:"I do NOT authenticate ended sales/auctions, private transactions, or blogs."  That means the item has to be in a live sale, not sold.  Once you bid or buy, you have (as in the case of ebay) basically entered into a contract to buy the item.  Hope that clarifies for you. Next time, be sure to authenticate prior to purchase and I will be happy to help out.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## tman01

Hi guys,
I got this bag from MyNetSales and was referred to this forum after I found out that a lot of the bags they've sold have turned out to be fake!!  Unfortunately because it's not on ebay auction or a privately advertised sale I couldn't really ask for more photos of the actual bag I was getting because it comes from a mass stocked website so I only got to see the bag when I received it.  I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this Small Givenchy Antigona to see if I got the real deal or if I'll have to return it and contact ACCC and fair trading if it's counterfeit. (Still don't understand how they are in business if so many people have received fakes!) Thanks so much in advance. 

http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/tman01/library/


----------



## hrhsunshine

tman01 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got this bag from MyNetSales and was referred to this forum after I found out that a lot of the bags they've sold have turned out to be fake!!  Unfortunately because it's not on ebay auction or a privately advertised sale I couldn't really ask for more photos of the actual bag I was getting because it comes from a mass stocked website so I only got to see the bag when I received it.  I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this Small Givenchy Antigona to see if I got the real deal or if I'll have to return it and contact ACCC and fair trading if it's counterfeit. (Still don't understand how they are in business if so many people have received fakes!) Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/tman01/library/



I am sorry but I do not authenticate purchased items. Please refer to my signature for my guidelines.  There are online services that provide fairly quick and reasonably priced authentications.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## tman01

Ah Ok, I saw an authentication of another mynetsale item before which is why I posted.  Also my serial number is exactly the same as cocoloverxxx's bag which is posted on p401-402. Is it normal for there to be multiple bags with the same numbers on it?


----------



## hrhsunshine

tman01 said:


> Ah Ok, I saw an authentication of another mynetsale item before which is why I posted.  Also my serial number is exactly the same as cocoloverxxx's bag which is posted on p401-402. Is it normal for there to be multiple bags with the same numbers on it?




Those were done prior to my new guidelines.
The numbers are not serial numbers.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Glitterattikitt

Hi everyone, i know this isnt in the supposed format. But i got this seller's contact off my friends. She claims she bought it from Singapore and it doesnt come with a reciept because her husband bought it for her. I just want to check if its an existing model. Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glitterattikitt said:


> Hi everyone, i know this isnt in the supposed format. But i got this seller's contact off my friends. She claims she bought it from Singapore and it doesnt come with a reciept because her husband bought it for her. I just want to check if its an existing model. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569296
> View attachment 2569297
> View attachment 2569298
> View attachment 2569299
> View attachment 2569300



Pls review the guidelines which can be found in my signature.
Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## theringmaster1

I'm looking for a small wallet to fit inside a clutch. I came across this one, and it would be my first Givenchy. Thanks so much in advance for helping me out!!

Item: GIVENCHY Patent Leather Square Tri-Billfold wallet
Listing number: 201067338826
Seller: chrislea1970
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Ladies...8826?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item2ed08c1c4a


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> I'm looking for a small wallet to fit inside a clutch. I came across this one, and it would be my first Givenchy. Thanks so much in advance for helping me out!!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Patent Leather Square Tri-Billfold wallet
> Listing number: 201067338826
> Seller: chrislea1970
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNIB-Ladies...8826?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item2ed08c1c4a




I have not seen this style wallet before but based on photos provided, looks fine to me.


----------



## nrr_md

Hi experts. Please help authenticate. I already bought this bag but has yet to send payment.
May I please also know what year/season this color&style was released?
Thank you in advance 

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale SMALL Brown 2Way Handbag Authentic Gently-Used
Seller: gayleganda
Link:
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161269312591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

nrr_md said:


> Hi experts. Please help authenticate. I already bought this bag but has yet to send payment.
> May I please also know what year/season this color&style was released?
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale SMALL Brown 2Way Handbag Authentic Gently-Used
> Seller: gayleganda
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161269312591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Pls kindly refer to my guidelines in my signature. Thank u for ur cooperation


----------



## nrr_md

Hi sorry for the wrong format. Hope this one is already correct 
Thank you!

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale SMALL Brown 2Way Handbag Authentic Gently-Used
Item number: 161269312591
Seller: gayleganda
Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161269312591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

nrr_md said:


> Hi sorry for the wrong format. Hope this one is already correct
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale SMALL Brown 2Way Handbag Authentic Gently-Used
> Item number: 161269312591
> Seller: gayleganda
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161269312591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



I am sorry but you had already purchased this item. I only authenticate active sales listing that have a live link.  For the future, please be sure to authenticate prior to buying. Thanks so much for your understanding.


----------



## nrr_md

I see  No worries. Will have it authenticated first next time before purchasing the item 
Thank you!


----------



## tman01

Hi ladies, could you please help authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?  
Thank you! 

Item name: 100%  Authentic Givenchy Antigona Small Black Smooth Calf Skin
Ad ID: 1043505565
Seller: Dani
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...igona-small-black-smooth-calf-skin/1043505565


----------



## hrhsunshine

tman01 said:


> Hi ladies, could you please help authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: 100%  Authentic Givenchy Antigona Small Black Smooth Calf Skin
> Ad ID: 1043505565
> Seller: Dani
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydn...igona-small-black-smooth-calf-skin/1043505565



Based on photos, looks authentic


----------



## llily

hey i've never done this before so sorry if this isn't enough info on it but would anyone please be able to help authenticate this Givenchy mini Pandora? I only have this link http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-region/bags/givenchy-pandora-bag-black-handbag-/1041133698 any feedback would be much appreciated. thanks!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

llily said:


> hey i've never done this before so sorry if this isn't enough info on it but would anyone please be able to help authenticate this Givenchy mini Pandora? I only have this link http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/sydney-region/bags/givenchy-pandora-bag-black-handbag-/1041133698 any feedback would be much appreciated. thanks!!!!




Not authentic


----------



## tman01

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on photos, looks authentic


hrhsunshine, thanks so much for the quick response!! Am good to enter into negotiations then you think?


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi everyone, kindly please help authenticate this Givenchy nightingale?  
Thank you! 

here are the details:

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag Medium Lambskin_Mint Condition 
Ad ID:   39351602 
Seller: Chachie54

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ghtingale?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1


----------



## hrhsunshine

tman01 said:


> hrhsunshine, thanks so much for the quick response!! Am good to enter into negotiations then you think?



Ur welcome and yes.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sprintqueen said:


> Hi everyone, kindly please help authenticate this Givenchy nightingale?
> Thank you!
> 
> here are the details:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag Medium Lambskin_Mint Condition
> Ad ID:   39351602
> Seller: Chachie54
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ghtingale?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1



Pls refer to my guidelines. I prefer to authenticate for active members who contribute in a variety of threads rather than just getting authentications.  Thank u


----------



## audoct

Item name: blue mini givenchy pandora handbag. Mint condition. Cross body or hand carry

Listing number 281305197465

Seller: tinac8363

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281305197465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Comments: hi just won this bag and not paid yet. Can you authenticAte please? Thanks alot


----------



## love00sh

Item: Givenchy Antigona Sky blue
Listing #:271449377090
Seller:motivessteph
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ha...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f33a4c942

Could you help me authenticate this item for me? I'm ready to bid Xp
Thank you always for our help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

audoct said:


> Item name: blue mini givenchy pandora handbag. Mint condition. Cross body or hand carry
> 
> Listing number 281305197465
> 
> Seller: tinac8363
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281305197465?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Comments: hi just won this bag and not paid yet. Can you authenticAte please? Thanks alot



Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature. I only authenticate active sales with live links for active members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions.  Thank u.


----------



## hrhsunshine

love00sh said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Sky blue
> Listing #:271449377090
> Seller:motivessteph
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ha...090?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f33a4c942
> 
> Could you help me authenticate this item for me? I'm ready to bid Xp
> Thank you always for our help!



Fake


----------



## audoct

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature. I only authenticate active sales with live links for active members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions.  Thank u.



Ok no problem. Hm now thinking which discussion should I join...


----------



## love00sh

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake


Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your input!! Saved me


----------



## diYchante

Hi ladies, could you please authenticate this for me:
Givenchy Pandora Handbag
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271450536846&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
Seller: designersellerlondon
Item number: tel:271450536846

The seller said she bought it in Harrods last year, but the leather tag seems odd. My medium Pandora's leather tag is black, while this one is the same colour as the bag.
Please advise, thanks a lot!


----------



## hrhsunshine

diYchante said:


> Hi ladies, could you please authenticate this for me:
> Givenchy Pandora Handbag
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271450536846&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Seller: designersellerlondon
> Item number: tel:271450536846
> 
> The seller said she bought it in Harrods last year, but the leather tag seems odd. My medium Pandora's leather tag is black, while this one is the same colour as the bag.
> Please advise, thanks a lot!



Listing ended


----------



## sprintqueen

Hi everyone, kindly please help authenticate this Givenchy nightingale? 
Thank you! 

here are the details:

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag Medium Lambskin_Mint Condition 
Ad ID: 39351602 
Seller: Chachie54

http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cla...Position,1-1,1


----------



## sprintqueen

Pls help please i just want to have my first signature bag


----------



## sprintqueen

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my guidelines. I prefer to authenticate for active members who contribute in a variety of threads rather than just getting authentications.  Thank u


Hope you can give me a chance hrhsunshine..i just want to have my first designer bag..hope you could help me out


----------



## hrhsunshine

sprintqueen said:


> Hi everyone, kindly please help authenticate this Givenchy nightingale?
> Thank you!
> 
> here are the details:
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Nightingale Bag Medium Lambskin_Mint Condition
> Ad ID: 39351602
> Seller: Chachie54
> 
> http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cla...Position,1-1,1



This is the second time you are posting this same bag.
Pls refer to the guidelines.  Your past posts have been to receive authentications other designer bags without contributing to the forum.  I encourage you to be an active participant in a wide variety of discussions.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## cuconka

Hello,

Will you help me with the authenticity of this bag please? Thank you in advance!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121310227215

Item number121310227215


----------



## hrhsunshine

cuconka said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will you help me with the authenticity of this bag please? Thank you in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121310227215
> 
> Item number121310227215



Pls refer to my guidelines. Thank u.


----------



## cuconka

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my guidelines. Thank u.


Would you be able to help with this authentication?

Item name: Givenchy large bag - Genuine
Item number: 281310602991
Seller: evlamby
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281310602991


----------



## hrhsunshine

cuconka said:


> Would you be able to help with this authentication?
> 
> Item name: Givenchy large bag - Genuine
> Item number: 281310602991
> Seller: evlamby
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281310602991



1. The first request you posted was a listing that ended.  This second request is the exact same bag listed under a different ebay ID with an apparent different location in the UK.  That seems suspicious.  Why the exact same bag and photos but different seller ID?

2. I authenticate to members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions.  You have 3 posts on TPF, two of which are authentication requests for the same (?) bag and one remark in the Givenchy forum.

Pls abide by the guidelines of this thread. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hasana

Hi Ladies!!

I have been on the search all over for this givenchy obsedia bag in its original hardware and finally came across this one on eBay but really need your holy advice before I press that button

Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Obsedia Crossbody Bag
Listing number: 291124466137
Seller: audrey.tan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291124466137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


A million thanks in advance. I'm a newbie when it comes to givenchy bags...but they're so gorgeous I can't resist.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hasana said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have been on the search all over for this givenchy obsedia bag in its original hardware and finally came across this one on eBay but really need your holy advice before I press that button
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Obsedia Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 291124466137
> Seller: audrey.tan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291124466137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> A million thanks in advance. I'm a newbie when it comes to givenchy bags...but they're so gorgeous I can't resist.



Pls refer to the guidelines in my signature.  I encourage you to explore TPF and participate in a wide variety of discussions.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## cuconka

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. The first request you posted was a listing that ended.  This second request is the exact same bag listed under a different ebay ID with an apparent different location in the UK.  That seems suspicious.  Why the exact same bag and photos but different seller ID?
> 
> 2. I authenticate to members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions.  You have 3 posts on TPF, two of which are authentication requests for the same (?) bag and one remark in the Givenchy forum.
> 
> Pls abide by the guidelines of this thread. Thank you for your cooperation.


I`m sorry for bothering you but how I can contribute in a wide variety of discussions when you cut my hands at the begging. I understand that you`re trying yo keep this place clear and expect people to take part not just to ask for authenticity. 

I bought this bag a week ago. After the delivery I suspected that it is not genuine. I have 4 other Givenchy bag and all of them were bought from the official stores. 

I am trying to confirm the authenticity because I don`t know what to do with this bag. Already open a case on ebay, but need to be sure. I thought that you can help me, but obviously have to find another way. 

When you send a copy of the guidelines I thought that the reason you won`t help is because the sale is ended and decide to list it on ebay.  Sorry about that but I really need to find a way to confirm the authenticity.


----------



## cuconka

hasana said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have been on the search all over for this givenchy obsedia bag in its original hardware and finally came across this one on eBay but really need your holy advice before I press that button
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Givenchy Obsedia Crossbody Bag
> Listing number: 291124466137
> Seller: audrey.tan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291124466137?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> A million thanks in advance. I'm a newbie when it comes to givenchy bags...but they're so gorgeous I can't resist.


I would say that this bag is authentic. I`ve got the same in brown and it looks exactly like the bag you`re watching.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cuconka said:


> I`m sorry for bothering you but how I can contribute in a wide variety of discussions when you cut my hands at the begging. I understand that you`re trying yo keep this place clear and expect people to take part not just to ask for authenticity.
> 
> I bought this bag a week ago. After the delivery I suspected that it is not genuine. I have 4 other Givenchy bag and all of them were bought from the official stores.
> 
> I am trying to confirm the authenticity because I don`t know what to do with this bag. Already open a case on ebay, but need to be sure. I thought that you can help me, but obviously have to find another way.
> 
> When you send a copy of the guidelines I thought that the reason you won`t help is because the sale is ended and decide to list it on ebay.  Sorry about that but I really need to find a way to confirm the authenticity.



I have done nothing to stop you from participating actively on TPF.   You go to various threads and post in discussions just as you posted your authentication request.  I do not authenticate purchased bags or ended listings.  You can google the words "bag authentication" and you will find plenty of services that you can pay for.

Also, please DO NOT just throw in a response to another authentication request.  Authentications should be done by members who show extensive knowledge and experience.  Otherwise, we risk mistakes that unscrupulous sellers will try to use against the buyer.


----------



## cuconka

Oh wow, you know nothing about me, but you are sure that I am not capable to authenticate a bag! How nice!

If you are so sure in that would you mind to tell us am I right or not, because I am ready to proof my opinion. 

Never mind - good luck and all the best !!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cuconka said:


> Oh wow, you know nothing about me, but you are sure that I am not capable to authenticate a bag! How nice!
> 
> If you are so sure in that would you mind to tell us am I right or not, because I am ready to proof my opinion.
> 
> Never mind - good luck and all the best !!!



Precisely, I know nothing about you and based on your 6 posts thus far, no one on TPF knows you.
I told you, "Authentications should be done by members who show extensive knowledge and experience."
You have not done that in your 6 posts and you have shown up because you needed someone to authenticate a Givenchy.
Therefore, you have not shown extensive knowledge and experience with the brand.
I don't need to prove or disprove anything about your reply to the other request.


----------



## JessieRose

.


----------



## lolat

Hi! Was wondering if you could authenticate. The bag looks gorgeous, but seems to be priced a little cheap? What do you guys think? Any comments are appreciated! Thank you in advance!

Item: Givenchy Antigona 3D stud handbag
Listing number: 111322716409
Seller: berjob 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...409?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19eb59d8f9


----------



## hrhsunshine

lolat said:


> Hi! Was wondering if you could authenticate. The bag looks gorgeous, but seems to be priced a little cheap? What do you guys think? Any comments are appreciated! Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona 3D stud handbag
> Listing number: 111322716409
> Seller: berjob
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...409?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19eb59d8f9



Fake.
Welcome to TPF and I encourage you to continue participating in a wide variety of threads. It is a great community of knowledge and support.


----------



## lolat

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake.
> Welcome to TPF and I encourage you to continue participating in a wide variety of threads. It is a great community of knowledge and support.


Thank you!! The different forums are great! I love browsing. I am kind of shy about posting sometimes because I feel like everyone here knows so much and I know so little!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lolat said:


> Thank you!! The different forums are great! I love browsing. I am kind of shy about posting sometimes because I feel like everyone here knows so much and I know so little!



Ur welcome. Don't be shy. We all started as newbies. See u around!


----------



## BooIn

Hi, can you help me to authenticate this? It's med gale, because the cards and dust bag is missing so I'm asking for a favor from the experts here. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

BooIn said:


> Hi, can you help me to authenticate this? It's med gale, because the cards and dust bag is missing so I'm asking for a favor from the experts here. Thanks in advance!



Unfortunately, I don't authenticate private sales or ended sales.


----------



## theringmaster1

Hi! I just love the size and color of this wallet but am on the fence about its authenticity b/c it's my first Givenchy. Please if you could help me out, I'd really appreciate it!!!
Item: Givenchy Wallet
Listing #:301155557562
Seller:alexamb90266
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...t-/301155557562?pt=Wallet&hash=item461e4520ba


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> Hi! I just love the size and color of this wallet but am on the fence about its authenticity b/c it's my first Givenchy. Please if you could help me out, I'd really appreciate it!!!
> Item: Givenchy Wallet
> Listing #:301155557562
> Seller:alexamb90266
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...t-/301155557562?pt=Wallet&hash=item461e4520ba




There is a detail that concerns me. Have the seller photograph two things... the "made in" stamp and the alphanumeric stamp.  They should be in the inside of the exterior wall of the wallet.


----------



## theringmaster1

hrhsunshine said:


> There is a detail that concerns me. Have the seller photograph two things... the "made in" stamp and the alphanumeric stamp.  They should be in the inside of the exterior wall of the wallet.



Hi, thanks so much fo[FONT=&quot]r being so p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rompt[/FONT]! The selle[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT] added 2 additional pics <the last 2 in this same link> Again, thank [FONT=&quot]you fo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r [/FONT][FONT=&quot]you[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r time![/FONT]

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...t-/301155557562?pt=Wallet&hash=item461e4520ba


----------



## pursejunkie101

Please authenticate this Medium Shiny Givenchy Antigona: 

https://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Shiny-Leather-Medium-Antigona-Black-52647# 

I also noticed that the interior zipper is a slightly different color (more of a dark silver) than the light gold hardware. Is this a defect? Also, the tag with the "Givenchy made in Italy" inside the bag edge is not as curved on the corners as some of the other ones ive seen. (I tried posting additional pics but keep getting an error)

Please advise. Thank you. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> Hi, thanks so much fo[FONT=&quot]r being so p[/FONT][FONT=&quot]rompt[/FONT]! The selle[FONT=&quot]r[/FONT] added 2 additional pics <the last 2 in this same link> Again, thank [FONT=&quot]you fo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r [/FONT][FONT=&quot]you[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r time![/FONT]
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...t-/301155557562?pt=Wallet&hash=item461e4520ba




Looks good then.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> Please authenticate this Medium Shiny Givenchy Antigona:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Shiny-Leather-Medium-Antigona-Black-52647#
> 
> I also noticed that the interior zipper is a slightly different color (more of a dark silver) than the light gold hardware. Is this a defect? Also, the tag with the "Givenchy made in Italy" inside the bag edge is not as curved on the corners as some of the other ones ive seen. (I tried posting additional pics but keep getting an error)
> 
> Please advise. Thank you. Any help will be much appreciated.



Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature.
I authenticate for active members who participate in a wide variety of threads.
I don't authenticate sold or private sale items.
Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## jama

Please authenticate, Thanks.

Seller: maglovena
Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Tote Medium Corset Chain Strap
Item no.: 301155973508
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2175-GIVENCH...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461e4b7984&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

jama said:


> Please authenticate, Thanks.
> 
> Seller: maglovena
> Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Tote Medium Corset Chain Strap
> Item no.: 301155973508
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2175-GIVENCH...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461e4b7984&_uhb=1



Pls refer to the guidelines in my signature. Authentications are for members who contribute to a variety of discussions. Thank u for your cooperation.


----------



## jama

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to the guidelines in my signature. Authentications are for members who contribute to a variety of discussions. Thank u for your cooperation.



Thanks just posted 3 today and that is just a starter and hopefully you will consider to authenticate the item that I just posted.  Appreciate it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jama said:


> Thanks just posted 3 today and that is just a starter and hopefully you will consider to authenticate the item that I just posted.  Appreciate it.



I encourage you to continue exploring and contributing widely to the forum.
Authentic.


----------



## jama

hrhsunshine said:


> I encourage you to continue exploring and contributing widely to the forum.
> Authentic.



Many thanks; I will definitely do that.


----------



## roxanana

Hi there! Can you guys please put my mind at ease and let me know if this authentic 

thank you so very much!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Large Tote Tan Leather with Black Strap
Listing number: 390825410375
Seller: celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390825410375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 
Comments if any:  I know the bottom has PINK GLITTAH! but I have cobblers in town that have done wonders so am not worried  

Thank you so very much in advance! I pounced on the listing because the price well I couldn't not - I have been looking for this exact color combo for 2 years now


----------



## hrhsunshine

roxanana said:


> Hi there! Can you guys please put my mind at ease and let me know if this authentic
> 
> thank you so very much!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Large Tote Tan Leather with Black Strap
> Listing number: 390825410375
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390825410375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments if any:  I know the bottom has PINK GLITTAH! but I have cobblers in town that have done wonders so am not worried
> 
> Thank you so very much in advance! I pounced on the listing because the price well I couldn't not - I have been looking for this exact color combo for 2 years now



I am sorry but I authenticate active listings, not purchased or private sale items.


----------



## roxanana

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry but I authenticate active listings, not purchased or private sale items.



I purchased it yesterday myself actually and am just weary. Was just looking for a little advice from TPF.


----------



## trystero

Would love to have this authenticated, I asked for more photos when it was listed previously but dont know if what is provided will work!  TIA.

Item name: Auth 2013 Givenchy Medium Nightingale Grained Goat Leather Bag Aubergine $2450
Item number: 221419999802
Seller: openclosetshop
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221419999802?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Hi!
I'm Letizia from Italy, I'm nearly a new member but I love this forum and I'm so happy to have found it. 
I saw this Givenchy, is this bag authentic?
could you help me?
*Givenchy antigona originale con scontrino*

link:
http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-...-originale-con-scontrino-bologna-88932885.htm

seller:
Francesca

Thank you in advance
BY By
Lety


----------



## Leti.on.v.

sorry ..  I've to write it in another forum...


----------



## hrhsunshine

trystero said:


> Would love to have this authenticated, I asked for more photos when it was listed previously but dont know if what is provided will work!  TIA.
> 
> Item name: Auth 2013 Givenchy Medium Nightingale Grained Goat Leather Bag Aubergine $2450
> Item number: 221419999802
> Seller: openclosetshop
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221419999802?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi!
> I'm Letizia from Italy, I'm nearly a new member but I love this forum and I'm so happy to have found it.
> I saw this Givenchy, is this bag authentic?
> could you help me?
> *Givenchy antigona originale con scontrino*
> 
> link:
> http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-...-originale-con-scontrino-bologna-88932885.htm
> 
> seller:
> Francesca
> 
> Thank you in advance
> BY By
> Lety



Pls have seller send shots of inside tag (front and back), strap connector hw from both sides of the hw, and the underside of the top closure zipper (the part that actually zips)


----------



## Leti.on.v.

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls have seller send shots of inside tag (front and back), strap connector hw from both sides of the hw, and the underside of the top closure zipper (the part that actually zips)


Thank you very much but the seller says that the bag is sold jet
have a nice day!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Leti.on.v. said:


> Thank you very much but the seller says that the bag is sold jet
> have a nice day!!



Ur welcome.  Aww...the one for you will come along.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Can anyone please help authenticate this Givenchy Medium Antigona in Shiny leather with light gold hardware? It comes with a dustbag, carecard and a leather swatch. Sorry if the pictures aren't great. The writing underneath the zipper spells RACCAGNI. The date code says 3C0143. Any help authenticating will be much appreciated! Thank you very much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> Can anyone please help authenticate this Givenchy Medium Antigona in Shiny leather with light gold hardware? It comes with a dustbag, carecard and a leather swatch. Sorry if the pictures aren't great. The writing underneath the zipper spells RACCAGNI. The date code says 3C0143. Any help authenticating will be much appreciated! Thank you very much.



Pls refer to guidelines in my signature.
Submissions must be in the required format.
Authentications are for bags your are considering, that are currently for sale with a live link.


----------



## thuybui84

Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this bag.

Item: Givenchy Brown Black Colorblock Lucrezia Shoulder Bag
Listing Number: 161283973933
Seller: princess_shik
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161283973...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

thuybui84 said:


> Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Brown Black Colorblock Lucrezia Shoulder Bag
> Listing Number: 161283973933
> Seller: princess_shik
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161283973...84.m1423.l2649



Pls refer to my guidelines regarding active links and what I authenticate.


----------



## tinyturtle

Item: Givenchy Small Angitona
Listing number: 171311415817
Seller: lulu05281314
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171311415817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: hi hrh! what do you think of this one? thanks for your help


----------



## floCha

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag please  I was very happy with my last ebay purchase that was also authenticated with your help - thank you!

Item: AUTHENTIC RARE GIVENCHY 3D STUD ANTIGONA BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL BAG 
Listing number: 181392449965
Seller: runwayrevolver
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181392449965?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thank you very much


----------



## hrhsunshine

tinyturtle said:


> Item: Givenchy Small Angitona
> Listing number: 171311415817
> Seller: lulu05281314
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171311415817?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: hi hrh! what do you think of this one? thanks for your help



No red flags on this. U can always request shot of the underside of that zipper (part that zips)


----------



## Sal1905

Hello there,

I am new to purse forum but I am hoping that you lovely authenticators can help me. My fiancé purchased a Givenchy Mini Pandora from MyNetSale, however I have had this sneaking suspicion that it is inauthentic and after reading positive and negative reviews about MyNetSale and as well as being endorsed by many famous bloggers such as Rebecca Judd and Carmen Hamilton (Chronicles of Her) and Vogue I am just confused! 

Item: GIVENCHY BLACK SHINY PANDORA MINI LEATHER BAG
Seller: MyNetSale 
Link: http://www.mynetsale.com.au/shop/detail/143791-black-shiny-pandora-mini-leather-bag/guest
Comments if any: I am especially concerned because there is no serial number on the bag. 

Thank you for your time,

Sally.


----------



## hrhsunshine

floCha said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag please  I was very happy with my last ebay purchase that was also authenticated with your help - thank you!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC RARE GIVENCHY 3D STUD ANTIGONA BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL BAG
> Listing number: 181392449965
> Seller: runwayrevolver
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181392449965?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you very much



My guidelines have changed since u last posted here. I authenticate for members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions rather than just request authentications. Thnx for ur cooperation.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello Could someone please take a look at this bag for me? Thanks

Item: Givenchy pandora
Listing number is applicable:  994262
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...enchy/sac-pandora-marron-en-cuir-994262.shtml
Comments if any: I hope there are enough photos but I doubt it. Thanks for taking a look anyway


----------



## hrhsunshine

soleilbrun said:


> Hello Could someone please take a look at this bag for me? Thanks
> 
> Item: Givenchy pandora
> Listing number is applicable:  994262
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...enchy/sac-pandora-marron-en-cuir-994262.shtml
> Comments if any: I hope there are enough photos but I doubt it. Thanks for taking a look anyway



No red flags from provided images.  Of course some more shots would be ideal but I am not concerned by what I see.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Hello Hrhsunshine. I was wondering if you've ever bought a givenchy or any other purses from Fashionphile? I have read some reviews here on the purse forum and some were bad but mostly good. Can you please give me your insight because you are an expert in determing authentics from fakes. I know that fashionphile is a reputable seller from what ive seen online but would still appreciate any feedback you can give me. Thank you kindly.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursejunkie101 said:


> Hello Hrhsunshine. I was wondering if you've ever bought a givenchy or any other purses from Fashionphile? I have read some reviews here on the purse forum and some were bad but mostly good. Can you please give me your insight because you are an expert in determing authentics from fakes. I know that fashionphile is a reputable seller from what ive seen online but would still appreciate any feedback you can give me. Thank you kindly.



Pls post this inquiry in the Reputable Sellers Thread.  This thread is strictly for authenticating bags for sale.  I will be glad to respond once you have re-posted to the appropriate discussion.


----------



## pursejunkie101

Will do Hrhsunshine.  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## soleilbrun

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags from provided images. Of course some more shots would be ideal but I am not concerned by what I see.


 
Thank you for taking the time to review my request. I will go for it then. I know it wasn't the best for pics.


----------



## ria616

Hi TPF! I'm fairly new to purse forum and I recently purchased my very first Givenchy bag. I'm really concerned about the authenticity of the bag because the "Givenchy" letters on the bag seems a little bit off.. Please please help a newbie..

Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:
Item: Givenchy Small Antigona Smooth Leather Satchel
Listing number is applicable: Item #: 16193300
Seller: Overstock.com
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...a-Smooth-Leather-Satchel/8987729/product.html

Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ria616 said:


> Hi TPF! I'm fairly new to purse forum and I recently purchased my very first Givenchy bag. I'm really concerned about the authenticity of the bag because the "Givenchy" letters on the bag seems a little bit off.. Please please help a newbie..
> 
> Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:
> Item: Givenchy Small Antigona Smooth Leather Satchel
> Listing number is applicable: Item #: 16193300
> Seller: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...a-Smooth-Leather-Satchel/8987729/product.html
> 
> Thank you very much!



Pls refer to the guidelines per my signature. Authentications are only for bags prior to purchase. U can find authentication services online for very reasonable fees for ur purchased bag. Thank u for ur cooperation.


----------



## ria616

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to the guidelines per my signature. Authentications are only for bags prior to purchase. U can find authentication services online for very reasonable fees for ur purchased bag. Thank u for ur cooperation.




Thanks! I wonder if there's anybody here that could authenticate already purchased items? Please help.. and thanks again!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ria616 said:


> Thanks! I wonder if there's anybody here that could authenticate already purchased items? Please help.. and thanks again!



No, I am the only authenticator in this sub-forum.  I would suggest *****************.com or authenticate4u.com.  Very reasonable for authenticating purchased bags.


----------



## ria616

hrhsunshine said:


> No, I am the only authenticator in this sub-forum.  I would suggest *****************.com or authenticate4u.com.  Very reasonable for authenticating purchased bags.




Thanks!


----------



## floflocat

Hi ladies,

Would greatly appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this Pandora. Thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Pandora Green Leather Satchel Purse Shoulder Bag Made in Italy
Listing number: 390828770187
Seller:  								 	          fashion_resurrection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39082877018...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=390828770187&_rdc=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

floflocat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this Pandora. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Green Leather Satchel Purse Shoulder Bag Made in Italy
> Listing number: 390828770187
> Seller:                                                 fashion_resurrection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/39082877018...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=390828770187&_rdc=1




Pls refer to my guidelines per my signature.  I authenticate for active members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hello,  hrhsunshine!

Could you please take a look at this pandora?
Thanks so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41805d5e8a


----------



## hrhsunshine

EmilyAnne said:


> Hello,  hrhsunshine!
> 
> Could you please take a look at this pandora?
> Thanks so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41805d5e8a



Pls re submit using proper format. Thnx


----------



## dallzzzz

Hi! Could you please help authenticate this for me? 

Item: Authentic Givenchy Black Lambskin Obsedia Pouch
Listing number: 301172664397
Seller: milan_station_hk
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301172664397?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

dallzzzz said:


> Hi! Could you please help authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Black Lambskin Obsedia Pouch
> Listing number: 301172664397
> Seller: milan_station_hk
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301172664397?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I have my doubts about this one as it shows made in Spain.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Hi hrhsunshine.  I hope I'm formatting this right.  
Thanks so much for your time!


Item: Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Goatskin
Listing number: 281326476938
Seller: jio804
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41805d5e8a


----------



## hrhsunshine

EmilyAnne said:


> Hi hrhsunshine.  I hope I'm formatting this right.
> Thanks so much for your time!
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Goatskin
> Listing number: 281326476938
> Seller: jio804
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...938?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41805d5e8a




Thank you for revising your post.  The correct format helps to make use of this thread more efficient for all.
Item looks good.


----------



## EmilyAnne

Thanks so much!  I see why there needs to be a particular format.  Sorry I didn't notice with my first post.  I've never looked through this thread before,  so I rushed right in without reading a thing.  Lol.  I'll tell my friend who I think has already put in an offer on the bag.  Such a great price if it is really in the condition claimed by the seller.

I've been burned twice,  so now I avoid resellers and ebay.  
But I suppose this is the best way to find particular colors or leathers that are hard to find or to get a really good deal.  You're really doing a service,  hrhsunshine!  Thanks again!


----------



## dallzzzz

hrhsunshine said:


> I have my doubts about this one as it shows made in Spain.


Thank you for your prompt response! I looked into that just now and saw that places such as bergdorf goodman and barneys listed some of their items as "Made in Spain"... Does this information help with anything?


----------



## hrhsunshine

dallzzzz said:


> Thank you for your prompt response! I looked into that just now and saw that places such as bergdorf goodman and barneys listed some of their items as "Made in Spain"... Does this information help with anything?



Pls pm me the links or item names and site. I will look into those. I have never seen this pouch before and tried to find anything made in Spain but could not.


----------



## pursemate

Good Afternoon,

Is it possible to authenticate the following:

http://www.ruelala.com/event/97170/1160342158


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello is it possible to authenticate this pls? Do we need more pics? Thanks

Name: authentic givenchy bag
Number: 121336638507
Seller: helia-2013
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Bag-/121336638507?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1123


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursemate said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Is it possible to authenticate the following:
> 
> http://www.ruelala.com/event/97170/1160342158



Link does not take me to the bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello is it possible to authenticate this pls? Do we need more pics? Thanks
> 
> Name: authentic givenchy bag
> Number: 121336638507
> Seller: helia-2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Bag-/121336638507?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1123



Can u pls have the seller show the inside that that states "made in..." and I need to see both sides of that tag. Also a close up shot of the hw on the end of the shoulder strap.  Straight close up shots please.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hrhsunshine said:


> Can u pls have the seller show the inside that that states "made in..." and I need to see both sides of that tag. Also a close up shot of the hw on the end of the shoulder strap.  Straight close up shots please.


Thanks so much. I have requested.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hrhsunshine said:


> Can u pls have the seller show the inside that that states "made in..." and I need to see both sides of that tag. Also a close up shot of the hw on the end of the shoulder strap.  Straight close up shots please.


Hi the seller has added the pics. Do they help? Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hi the seller has added the pics. Do they help? Thanks



Looks good from the photos


----------



## roxanana

Hi! I know you don't authenticate to non active members - but I have been a member for a long time and read daily - I get shy to comment too much sorry  I try I try!

Can you please take a look at this listing?

Item: Gorgeous 2013 GIVENCHY / 3D geometric Nightingale / Black / RRP $2700 - Sold Out
Listing number: 111344562664
Seller: luxurytreatings 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111344562664
Comments if any: thanking you so very much in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

roxanana said:


> Hi! I know you don't authenticate to non active members - but I have been a member for a long time and read daily - I get shy to comment too much sorry  I try I try!
> 
> Can you please take a look at this listing?
> 
> Item: Gorgeous 2013 GIVENCHY / 3D geometric Nightingale / Black / RRP $2700 - Sold Out
> Listing number: 111344562664
> Seller: luxurytreatings
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111344562664
> Comments if any: thanking you so very much in advance



1. I don't authenticate for those members who only use TPF for authentications. U have contributed in a variety of discussions. Don't be so shy though. We don't bite. 

2. The photos don't raise any red flags for me.

3. I would use caution with this seller.  There are only 3 negative or neutral comments but they all have to do with counterfeits.


----------



## amybaggirl

Is there a tell tale definite for the zippers on the Pandora bags?


----------



## amybaggirl

Do any of the real Pandor's come with metal zippers without the leather tabs?


----------



## amybaggirl

This is a pic of the Pandora zipper in question.. just bought at Neiman Marcus and I think it's a fake- could have been returned and retagged? I'm so pissed..the manager is acting like she's not going to take it back..


----------



## roxanana

hrhsunshine said:


> 1. I don't authenticate for those members who only use TPF for authentications. U have contributed in a variety of discussions. Don't be so shy though. We don't bite.
> 
> 2. The photos don't raise any red flags for me.
> 
> 3. I would use caution with this seller.  There are only 3 negative or neutral comments but they all have to do with counterfeits.


Thank you so much!  (ps loved your OOTD with your Panda - I adore that color! I have a burgundy Pepe that needs to have a reveal thread soon hahaha - better late then never!)

I was weary of the feedback as well but really like that bag  thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## amybaggirl

amybaggirl said:


> This is a pic of the Pandora zipper in question.. just bought at Neiman Marcus and I think it's a fake- could have been returned and retagged? I'm so pissed..the manager is acting like she's not going to take it back..


I apologize in advance for over-posting.. It's just I purchased this last night and I have to get this bag back today or I'm afraid they own't take it back.


----------



## hrhsunshine

roxanana said:


> Thank you so much!  (ps loved your OOTD with your Panda - I adore that color! I have a burgundy Pepe that needs to have a reveal thread soon hahaha - better late then never!)
> 
> I was weary of the feedback as well but really like that bag  thanks for pointing it out!



Thank you! Good luck with the bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

amybaggirl said:


> I apologize in advance for over-posting.. It's just I purchased this last night and I have to get this bag back today or I'm afraid they own't take it back.



I am sorry, but I don't authenticate bags that have been purchased. There are also other guidelines to be followed to receive an authentication here. Please refer to my signature for those.  There are online services you can use.  They may be able to do a rush for your. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## AmySue

They took the bag back and apologized.. Who would think this could happen at Neiman Marcus?!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

AmySue said:


> They took the bag back and apologized.. Who would think this could happen at Neiman Marcus?!!



It is good that u got ur problem resolved but in the future, I urge u to read the threads to see what the content is about and abide by them. I see u posted about this bag here on the authentication thread and the Pandora reference thread which is reference pictures only. If u have an issue, pls thoroughly search for the best thread and post according to the guidelines or start a new one.


----------



## malieash

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me pls
Item: Givenchy Micro Nightingale In Bright Red Like New 100% Authentic
Listing number: 181402227148
Seller: misstori88
Link: http:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181402227148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

malieash said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me pls
> Item: Givenchy Micro Nightingale In Bright Red Like New 100% Authentic
> Listing number: 181402227148
> Seller: misstori88
> Link: http:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181402227148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!



Pls refer to the guidelines link for the photos needed. Also, I encourage you to participate in a wide variety of discussions as authentications are for active members who contribute in a variety of ways to the forum.


----------



## AmySue

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to the guidelines link for the photos needed. Also, I encourage you to participate in a wide variety of discussions as authentications are for active members who contribute in a variety of ways to the forum.


I definitely will- sorry about that, I was desperate and had just realized I had taken for $1300 at Neiman Marcus with fear they wouldn't take it back as it was a final sale.. the only course of action was that it was a copy and I was meeting the manager an hour later.. I'll try to post more regularly so this doesn't happen again- again, sorry!! I know how annoying ti can be when people never participate then jump in expecting special treatment.. wasn't my intention


----------



## hrhsunshine

AmySue said:


> I definitely will- sorry about that, I was desperate and had just realized I had taken for $1300 at Neiman Marcus with fear they wouldn't take it back as it was a final sale.. the only course of action was that it was a copy and I was meeting the manager an hour later.. I'll try to post more regularly so this doesn't happen again- again, sorry!! I know how annoying ti can be when people never participate then jump in expecting special treatment.. wasn't my intention



No worries.  Looking forward to seeing you around more often.


----------



## Lev51

Hi, could you please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag? Thank you!
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331194332398


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lev51 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag? Thank you!
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/331194332398



Pls refer to the guidelines link in my signature


----------



## pursemate

Please review the attached....  This is a followup to the request at #6443 where the link didn't work

Thanks for your assistance!
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
/ATTACH]


----------



## jerryamyv

Hi, is this Nightingale authentic?  I really like it, hope it is!


----------



## hrhsunshine

pursemate said:


> Please review the attached....  This is a followup to the request at #6443 where the link didn't work
> 
> Thanks for your assistance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613341
> View attachment 2613342
> View attachment 2613343
> View attachment 2613344
> View attachment 2613345
> View attachment 2613347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613348






jerryamyv said:


> Hi, is this Nightingale authentic?  I really like it, hope it is!



Ladies,

Pls refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication requests....particularly that correct format must be used and items must be active sales with a working link.


----------



## pursemate

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Pls refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication requests....particularly that correct format must be used and items must be active sales with a working link.


Unfortunately, the event has since ended.  I attempted to provide the link when active and was unaware it didn't work.  

Thanks!


----------



## youyesyou

Item: $2,260 GIVENCHY Croc Stamped Nightingale Tote Light Greige Gray Shoulder Bag NEW
Listing number: 291142417902
Seller: maglovena 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/2-260-GI...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c970bdee&_uhb=1
Comments if any: tks


----------



## hrhsunshine

youyesyou said:


> Item: $2,260 GIVENCHY Croc Stamped Nightingale Tote Light Greige Gray Shoulder Bag NEW
> Listing number: 291142417902
> Seller: maglovena
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/2-260-GI...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c970bdee&_uhb=1
> Comments if any: tks



Pls refer to my signature for my guidelines. I only authenticate live sales for active members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions, not just seek authentications. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## CapsCouture90

Help me authenticate this please!! I think Farfetch is a reputable site, but I just wanted to post it to double check, thanks in advance 

Item: GIVENCHY small 'Antigona' tote
Item ID: 10485802
Seller: Farfetch
Link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...b36f89d3d0212cc28c27dd&rnd=635357156310396546 
Comments if any: Black goat skin 'Antigona' small tote from Givenchy featuring top handles, a silver-tone logo on the front, a top zip fastening and a shoulder strap.


----------



## hrhsunshine

CapsCouture90 said:


> Help me authenticate this please!! I think Farfetch is a reputable site, but I just wanted to post it to double check, thanks in advance
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY small 'Antigona' tote
> Item ID: 10485802
> Seller: Farfetch
> Link: http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...b36f89d3d0212cc28c27dd&rnd=635357156310396546
> Comments if any: Black goat skin 'Antigona' small tote from Givenchy featuring top handles, a silver-tone logo on the front, a top zip fastening and a shoulder strap.



Yes, FF is a highly reputable site. The photos in the listing are of an authentic bag.  I would encourage you to contribute more broadly to the forum. I see ur posts are predominantly authentication requests. I prefer to authenticate for members who contribute in a wide variety of discussions.


----------



## uadjit

Item: AUTHENTIC BORSA BAG GIVENCHY PANDORA MEDIUM ,SHOULDER BAG,PERFETTA,COME NUOVA
Listing number: 151297210799
Seller: albetta08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BORSA-BAG-GIVENCHY-PANDORA-MEDIUM-SHOULDER-BAG-PERFETTA-COME-NUOVA/151297210799?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D6919253807993624703%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D20131017132637%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D151297210799
Comments if any: I don't see any glaring problems with the bag but seller has a few negs from a year or so saying that her items were fake. Neither are items I'd have the least idea how to authenticate, though. She sold a Nightingale recently, too that looked OK.


----------



## hrhsunshine

uadjit said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC BORSA BAG GIVENCHY PANDORA MEDIUM ,SHOULDER BAG,PERFETTA,COME NUOVA
> Listing number: 151297210799
> Seller: albetta08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...prg=20131017132637&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=151297210799
> Comments if any: I don't see any glaring problems with the bag but seller has a few negs from a year or so saying that her items were fake. Neither are items I'd have the least idea how to authenticate, though. She sold a Nightingale recently, too that looked OK.



Luckily this one is the real deal!


----------



## uadjit

hrhsunshine said:


> Luckily this one is the real deal!



Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## CKT

Hi! 

Will a kind soul help me authentic this bag pleasee thank you!


Item: GIVENCHY medium 'Antigona' 
Item ID: 191175288148
Seller: angier3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c82ef6554


----------



## hrhsunshine

CKT said:


> Hi!
> 
> Will a kind soul help me authentic this bag pleasee thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY medium 'Antigona'
> Item ID: 191175288148
> Seller: angier3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c82ef6554



Lets get a shot of the underside of the top closure zipper...the part that zips


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi, 

Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? thank you ; )

seller: chachaprada 

item number: 191170340347

link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Given...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c82a3e5fb


----------



## hrhsunshine

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? thank you ; )
> 
> seller: chachaprada
> 
> item number: 191170340347
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Given...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c82a3e5fb



Pls use the correct format and refer to my guidelines link so you can get the required photos


----------



## googielaura

Hi, if you could please help with this authentication--I'd greatly appreciate it!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Alligator Skin Satchel Bag, Women handbags, purses
Listing number: 331200796902
Seller: huangliangsz0755 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...tchel-Bag-Women-handbags-purses-/331200796902


----------



## hrhsunshine

googielaura said:


> Hi, if you could please help with this authentication--I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Alligator Skin Satchel Bag, Women handbags, purses
> Listing number: 331200796902
> Seller: huangliangsz0755
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...tchel-Bag-Women-handbags-purses-/331200796902



I am not keen on this one, but request the following shots from the seller: Top closure zipper pull, Underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips), inside tab with "made in..." (photograph both sides of this), strap connector hw (from both sides of the hw)


----------



## karotm

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Medium Shopping Bag in Blue Calfskin
Listing number: 261477908703
Seller: upawn
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce14c40df&_uhb=1


----------



## Manolos21

seller: simonesato 
item: Givenchy Obsedia chain strap shoulder bag
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291144986500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#rpdCntId

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

karotm said:


> Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Medium Shopping Bag in Blue Calfskin
> Listing number: 261477908703
> Seller: upawn
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce14c40df&_uhb=1



Pls review my guidelines via the link in my signature. I encourage you to explore and contribute to TPF. It has alot to offer. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Manolos21 said:


> seller: simonesato
> item: Givenchy Obsedia chain strap shoulder bag
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291144986500?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#rpdCntId
> 
> Thank you!



Not authentic


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello I hope there is enough detail to authenticate the following. Many thanks

Name: used handbag givenchy
Number : 141290825376
Seller:amy28_tt
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-bag-...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20e596e6a0

Many thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello I hope there is enough detail to authenticate the following. Many thanks
> 
> Name: used handbag givenchy
> Number : 141290825376
> Seller:amy28_tt
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-bag-...76?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20e596e6a0
> 
> Many thanks



Seller's shots only show the condition. My guidelines link in my signature will give you the list of shots and examples of Antigona requests that have the shots you need to get. Considering seller only has 2 feedbacks, I want to be sure.


----------



## Manolos21

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic


Thanks, hrhsunshine, appreciate the help!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

hrhsunshine said:


> Seller's shots only show the condition. My guidelines link in my signature will give you the list of shots and examples of Antigona requests that have the shots you need to get. Considering seller only has 2 feedbacks, I want to be sure.


Many thanks, I have requested more as detailed by you


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Hello, I am new here. I am looking to get a Pandora medium and was just wondering if anybody's bought this particular bag or any bag from ssense.com and what their experience was like? Is it legit authentic? The grey pepe is going for 1810 CAD, and I have never seen a bag like this, brand new, as cheap as it is in CAD funds so I'm wary.  Apart from Barney's and bergdorff, are there any other reputable sites to purchase from? TIA


----------



## Poggenborg

Hi
If any of you would please take the time to authenticate this bag, I would be very grateful. Thank you!

Item: Original Givenchy Medium Nightingale Leather Bag Lammleder Tasche Black S 1480,-
Listing number: 151304647321
Seller: just-feel-limited
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/151304647321?redirect=mobile

I know the listing has ended, but I will be able to purchase once I find out whether the bag is authentic or not. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tinlunchbox said:


> Hello, I am new here. I am looking to get a Pandora medium and was just wondering if anybody's bought this particular bag or any bag from ssense.com and what their experience was like? Is it legit authentic? The grey pepe is going for 1810 CAD, and I have never seen a bag like this, brand new, as cheap as it is in CAD funds so I'm wary.  Apart from Barney's and bergdorff, are there any other reputable sites to purchase from? TIA



This thread is only on authenticating items for sale. Pls refer to the Givenchy sub-forum. You will find threads on shopping and reputable sellers.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Poggenborg said:


> Hi
> If any of you would please take the time to authenticate this bag, I would be very grateful. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Original Givenchy Medium Nightingale Leather Bag Lammleder Tasche Black S 1480,-
> Listing number: 151304647321
> Seller: just-feel-limited
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/151304647321?redirect=mobile
> 
> I know the listing has ended, but I will be able to purchase once I find out whether the bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Pls refer to my guidelines link in my signature. Authentications are for active sales with live links.


----------



## ElenaIba

Hi everyone, I was just wondering, are you familiar with this style of Givenchy bag? 
I bought it a while ago in a reputable department store called "El Palacio de Hierro", which is kind of a mexican version of Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom. 
I'm quite worried because I've made my research and I don't seem to find any info on this bag, plus, the fact that is is Made in China scares me a lot. 
I don't think I got scammed because it is a very exclusive and reputable store but I'm still quite worried   , So I would appreciate if you guys could help me out a little bit with some info about this bag.

Also, I accidentally broke the little stud that goes next to the Givenchy logo, it should have two studs (: 


Thank you so much


----------



## morpheus

hello all

hope you are fine

could anyone help me to check if this backpack is authentic? is there a serial number which i can ask the seller? 

please find attached the pictures.

up.picr.de/18348594wd.jpg

http://up.picr.de/18348599qa.jpg

http://up.picr.de/18348606rs.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

ElenaIba said:


> Hi everyone, I was just wondering, are you familiar with this style of Givenchy bag?
> I bought it a while ago in a reputable department store called "El Palacio de Hierro", which is kind of a mexican version of Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom.
> I'm quite worried because I've made my research and I don't seem to find any info on this bag, plus, the fact that is is Made in China scares me a lot.
> I don't think I got scammed because it is a very exclusive and reputable store but I'm still quite worried   , So I would appreciate if you guys could help me out a little bit with some info about this bag.
> 
> Also, I accidentally broke the little stud that goes next to the Givenchy logo, it should have two studs (:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



Pls refer to the guidelines and link in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

morpheus said:


> hello all
> 
> hope you are fine
> 
> could anyone help me to check if this backpack is authentic? is there a serial number which i can ask the seller?
> 
> please find attached the pictures.
> 
> up.picr.de/18348594wd.jpg
> 
> http://up.picr.de/18348599qa.jpg
> 
> http://up.picr.de/18348606rs.jpg



Pls refer to tge guidelines and link in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## RACHEY07

Item: Givenchy Charcoal Gray Pandora Shoulder Bag Removable Strap Authentic Pre-Owned

Item #: 231231879638

Seller: exchangedluxellc

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231231879638?nav=SEARCH

Comments: does anyone know if "charcoal" is accurate? I can't find anything on a charcoal pandora and it looks black to me. Thanks!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

RACHEY07 said:


> Item: Givenchy Charcoal Gray Pandora Shoulder Bag Removable Strap Authentic Pre-Owned
> 
> Item #: 231231879638
> 
> Seller: exchangedluxellc
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/231231879638?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comments: does anyone know if "charcoal" is accurate? I can't find anything on a charcoal pandora and it looks black to me. Thanks!!



Listing has ended. Never heard charcoal. Looked black to me too


----------



## RACHEY07

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing has ended. Never heard charcoal. Looked black to me too



Thanks. It was active when I posted but thanks anyways!


----------



## morpheus

Item: GIVENCHY  STUDDED BACKPACK RICARDO TISCI DESIGN BLACK  BAGGIVENCHY  STUDDED BACKPACK RICARDO TISCI DESIGN BLACK  BAG
Listing #:261482524987
Seller:toni.uru
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/GIVENCHY-STU...7?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3ce192b13b


maybe you can give me also a feedback about my post 2 days ago!
would be very helpful!

thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

morpheus said:


> Item: GIVENCHY  STUDDED BACKPACK RICARDO TISCI DESIGN BLACK  BAGGIVENCHY  STUDDED BACKPACK RICARDO TISCI DESIGN BLACK  BAG
> Listing #:261482524987
> Seller:toni.uru
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/GIVENCHY-STU...7?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item3ce192b13b
> 
> 
> maybe you can give me also a feedback about my post 2 days ago!
> would be very helpful!
> 
> thank you



Please refer to my signature for the link to my guidelines.  My signature also lists some of those guidelines.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you please help me?

name: - GIVENCHY - NIGHTINGALE BAG TASCHE BLACK Satchel Sac Borsa Handbag Miu ORIGINAL
seller: anasong9
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/171329334975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7522wt_0


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cacciatrice said:


> can you please help me?
> 
> name: - GIVENCHY - NIGHTINGALE BAG TASCHE BLACK Satchel Sac Borsa Handbag Miu ORIGINAL
> seller: anasong9
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/171329334975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_7522wt_0



Please refer to the guidelines link in my signature. You will find a list of shots and example posts for this bag that have the required shots. Pls have seller submit those for authentication.


----------



## iheartjasmin

Hi lovely authenticators,

I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate
this Givenchy wallet I am eye-ing.

Item: (Copy from Sellers site) Givenchy Long Wallet
Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site) N/A
Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries) Mommasl0ve on Instagram / Celinebagsmanila on Instagram
Link: (Copy from Sellers site) http://instagram.com/celinebagsmanila
Comments if any: Special comments here


Please see attached pictures of the wallet for your reference.


----------



## hrhsunshine

iheartjasmin said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate
> this Givenchy wallet I am eye-ing.
> 
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site) Givenchy Long Wallet
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site) N/A
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries) Mommasl0ve on Instagram / Celinebagsmanila on Instagram
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site) http://instagram.com/celinebagsmanila
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> 
> Please see attached pictures of the wallet for your reference.



Please refer to my signature for guidelines on authentications.  Thank you.


----------



## iheartjasmin

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for guidelines on authentications.  Thank you.


Hi @hrhsunshine

Good day to you! 

Is there something off with the wallet's pictures posted above? Considering it has
a complete package.

Thanks for your help and more power.


----------



## hrhsunshine

iheartjasmin said:


> Hi @hrhsunshine
> 
> Good day to you!
> 
> Is there something off with the wallet's pictures posted above? Considering it has
> a complete package.
> 
> Thanks for your help and more power.



Pls refer to my guidelines on what I do and do not authenticate.  I only authenticate current listings with active links.


----------



## dhee_un

Hi, Kindly authenticate this for me. Thanks !

Item: New Authentic Givenchy Red Leather Small Nightingale Bag

Item #: 231238311121

Seller: jesso82

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## hrhsunshine

dhee_un said:


> Hi, Kindly authenticate this for me. Thanks !
> 
> Item: New Authentic Givenchy Red Leather Small Nightingale Bag
> 
> Item #: 231238311121
> 
> Seller: jesso82
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en



Authentic


----------



## dhee_un

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## Ledieu

Please kindly authenticate:

Item name:  Givenchy Handbag Authentic
Item number:
251535236343
Seller ID: carlaxoxo130
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/251535236343
Comment: seller said she bought it at a consignment shop.  She offered me an opportunity to purchase this bag, even though the first listing has ended.  I'm not sure if the variation in hardware color is normal.  Have you seen this design before?

Additional pictures provided:
http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/F65E42FA-EE32-453E-9EF3-D9D4623FCE60_zps4asec8j5.jpg.html

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/F07A7015-0617-4EEC-9677-591D087C2787_zpse7vcaini.jpg.html

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/6F0CA09C-C8E1-41AC-9D3E-58D059F77E07_zpskyvgsl4o.jpg.html

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/D59E2F8A-6C7F-4F2F-852A-C23E18EA9E20_zpsf7oxcsbd.jpg.html

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/EC7B84CC-1F08-4C9E-8D23-A48A74BFE570_zps8y13nkza.jpg.html

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/CB74ACFF-C39F-4852-AB07-FFB068FB73C3_zpsszm3pifu.jpg.html

http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/peacerow/media/8997A6CE-F5ED-4176-B9F5-999888A7D86E_zps5jziaj5t.jpg.html


----------



## jasminex

Would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this wallet! TIA 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Zip Wallet 

Seller: aynechai

Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/172554-givenchy-antigona-zip-wallet-300-a.html


----------



## csara

Hi ladies!  Please authenticate this antigona. Thanks in advance! 
1.Givenchy Small Antigona Duffel Barneys NY $2,280 black sac bag HANDBAG MINT LUXE
2.281346596193
3. villapinar
4.http://www.ebay.com/itm/281346596193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ledieu said:


> Please kindly authenticate:
> 
> Item name:  Givenchy Handbag Authentic
> Item number:
> 251535236343
> Seller ID: carlaxoxo130
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/251535236343
> Comment: seller said she bought it at a consignment shop.  She offered me an opportunity to purchase this bag, even though the first listing has ended.  I'm not sure if the variation in hardware color is normal.  Have you seen this design before?
> 
> Additional pictures provided:
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...2-453E-9EF3-D9D4623FCE60_zps4asec8j5.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...7-4EEC-9677-591D087C2787_zpse7vcaini.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...1-41AC-9D3E-58D059F77E07_zpskyvgsl4o.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...F-4F2F-852A-C23E18EA9E20_zpsf7oxcsbd.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...8-4C9E-8D23-A48A74BFE570_zps8y13nkza.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...F-4852-AB07-FFB068FB73C3_zpsszm3pifu.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/p...D-4176-B9F5-999888A7D86E_zps5jziaj5t.jpg.html



Pls refer to my signature on my authentication guidelines. Thank u.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jasminex said:


> Would really appreciate if someone could help authenticate this wallet! TIA
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Zip Wallet
> 
> Seller: aynechai
> 
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/172554-givenchy-antigona-zip-wallet-300-a.html



Pls refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines. Thank u.


----------



## hrhsunshine

csara said:


> Hi ladies!  Please authenticate this antigona. Thanks in advance!
> 1.Givenchy Small Antigona Duffel Barneys NY $2,280 black sac bag HANDBAG MINT LUXE
> 2.281346596193
> 3. villapinar
> 4.http://www.ebay.com/itm/281346596193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Pls refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines. Thank u.


----------



## Ledieu

Thanks for the reminder!  I have been meaning to make contributions.  .  I really hope to buy this bag.  Am I eligible for authentication?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ledieu said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I have been meaning to make contributions.  .  I really hope to buy this bag.  Am I eligible for authentication?



Unfortunately, no. This listing is ended and ur past posts have primarily been authentication requests. Thank u for ur cooperation.


----------



## goldfish19

Hi, I would very much appreciate it you could authenticate the following for me:

Item: Givenchy colorblock PANDORA BAG PURSE SAC CROSSBODY NEW -RED BLUE BLUSH- WOW!!

Item #: 271499656954

Seller: villapinar 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-co...954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f36a3fefa


Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hi, I would very much appreciate it you could authenticate the following for me:
> 
> Item: Givenchy colorblock PANDORA BAG PURSE SAC CROSSBODY NEW -RED BLUE BLUSH- WOW!!
> 
> Item #: 271499656954
> 
> Seller: villapinar
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-co...954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f36a3fefa
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!



Authentic


----------



## Ledieu

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, no. This listing is ended and ur past posts have primarily been authentication requests. Thank u for ur cooperation.



Thank you for your response!  Can you recommend of who could authenticate Givenchy purses???


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ledieu said:


> Thank you for your response!  Can you recommend of who could authenticate Givenchy purses???




Thank you for your understanding.
You can contact Authenticate4U or *****************.  I believe TPFrs have used one or both companies and they are very reasonable with their fees.


----------



## azzatan

Hi there, 

Could you please authenticate the following bag for me.
Thank you!

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BLACK BAG BORSA NUOVA

Listing number: 171342806050 

Seller: onlyauthentic12

Link: http: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171342806050ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

azzatan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following bag for me.
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BLACK BAG BORSA NUOVA
> 
> Listing number: 171342806050
> 
> Seller: onlyauthentic12
> 
> Link: http: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171342806050ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Pls read my guidelines in my signature. Thank u.


----------



## hasana

Hi ladies!!!

Have been looking all over for this bag please tell me my search is over.

Item: Brand new 100% Authentic GIVENCHY Obsedia leather crossbag

Listing number: 201098716037 

Seller: vmok5227

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-1...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed26ae385

SO SO SO MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

hasana said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Have been looking all over for this bag please tell me my search is over.
> 
> Item: Brand new 100% Authentic GIVENCHY Obsedia leather crossbag
> 
> Listing number: 201098716037
> 
> Seller: vmok5227
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-1...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2ed26ae385
> 
> SO SO SO MANY THANKS IN ADVANCE!!



Sorry the listing is ended. I don't authenticate closed or ended sales listings.


----------



## hasana

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry the listing is ended. I don't authenticate closed or ended sales listings.


Hey yeah sorry about that...I just couldn't pass it up...letting the listing just sit there made me so anxious and nervous...I'll get it authenticated by one of those websites I remember you mentioning before. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

hasana said:


> Hey yeah sorry about that...I just couldn't pass it up...letting the listing just sit there made me so anxious and nervous...I'll get it authenticated by one of those websites I remember you mentioning before. Fingers crossed!!



Totally understand u gotta jump on one sometimes.  Good luck!


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## abby00143

Item: GIVENCHY Wrinkled Leather LARGE Nightingale Bag Purse LAMBSKIN EUC CARAMEL NICE!
Listing number: 271511210292
Seller: villapinar
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

I requested additional pics but don't know if I will hear from seller before auction ends. Wasn't sure if, in the meantime, there were any obvious red flags. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

abby00143 said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Wrinkled Leather LARGE Nightingale Bag Purse LAMBSKIN EUC CARAMEL NICE!
> Listing number: 271511210292
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> I requested additional pics but don't know if I will hear from seller before auction ends. Wasn't sure if, in the meantime, there were any obvious red flags. Thanks!



Pls review my authentication guidelines in my signature. There is also a link with more details. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## CapsCouture90

I was randomly on Blue Fly and came across this purse...I've heard that they have sometimes sold fake purses, so I wanted to check this out and see if it is actually legit!

Item: Givenchy Black Leather 'Antigona' Small Convertible Bag
Seller: Blue Fly
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-black-leather-antigona-small-convertible-bag/p/335394401/detail.fly


----------



## novalemon

To the kind and generous souls in this forum who take time to help others:  I didn't want to PM anyone and cross any boundaries but I would love to ask a question about two of my bags that I am wanting to eventually sell.  Do I need to list them for sale before I can talk to anyone about them?


----------



## hrhsunshine

CapsCouture90 said:


> I was randomly on Blue Fly and came across this purse...I've heard that they have sometimes sold fake purses, so I wanted to check this out and see if it is actually legit!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Black Leather 'Antigona' Small Convertible Bag
> Seller: Blue Fly
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-black-leather-antigona-small-convertible-bag/p/335394401/detail.fly



The pictures don't raise suspicion on authenticity for me but do keep in mind, none of the photos are what I need for a real authentication.  I will say the photos are not of a small Antigona.  Looks to be a medium to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

novalemon said:


> To the kind and generous souls in this forum who take time to help others:  I didn't want to PM anyone and cross any boundaries but I would love to ask a question about two of my bags that I am wanting to eventually sell.  Do I need to list them for sale before I can talk to anyone about them?



That is actually not a question for this thread. However, I will say that you are not allowed to request an authentication for a bag you are selling....which goes in line with TPF doesn't allow advertising of items you are selling or intend to sell.


----------



## novalemon

Thank you!  Which thread is a better one to ask for information or converse about Givenchy styles and attributes?  I am aware of both of those policies.  Nothing is listed yet and I specifically did it that way and didn't advertise or link.  I am only considering selling in the future but I know a lot of Givenchy ends up here in this forum and without getting into too much mishmash detail I'd love to converse for a bit with some folks who are knowledgeable (I am no stranger to Givenchy authentication either) . . . Is that I possible to do on tPF?  Thank you again in advance for directional help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

novalemon said:


> Thank you!  Which thread is a better one to ask for information or converse about Givenchy styles and attributes?  I am aware of both of those policies.  Nothing is listed yet and I specifically did it that way and didn't advertise or link.  I am only considering selling in the future but I know a lot of Givenchy ends up here in this forum and without getting into too much mishmash detail I'd love to converse for a bit with some folks who are knowledgeable (I am no stranger to Givenchy authentication either) . . . Is that I possible to do on tPF?  Thank you again in advance for directional help!



I would suggest you post on the thread specifically discussing the style, like the gale thread if you want to discuss gales. Just scroll around and you will find them.  If you don't find the right thread for your discussion, you can start one.


----------



## Littololi

Hi gals!  I don't know much about givenchy bags so I have no idea if this is authentic or not can you help?

Item: givenchy leather shoulder bag
Listing number: 201100459613
Seller: koatree3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201100459613?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Littololi said:


> Hi gals!  I don't know much about givenchy bags so I have no idea if this is authentic or not can you help?
> 
> Item: givenchy leather shoulder bag
> Listing number: 201100459613
> Seller: koatree3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201100459613?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!!



Pls read my guidelines in my signature. There is a link to more details. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Littololi

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls read my guidelines in my signature. There is a link to more details. Thank you for your cooperation.


Item: GIVENCHY LEATHER SHOULDER BAG - MADE IN SPAIN - ADJUSTABLE SRAPS
Listing number:  201100459613
Seller: koatree3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201100459613?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is this the right format?  Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Littololi said:


> Item: GIVENCHY LEATHER SHOULDER BAG - MADE IN SPAIN - ADJUSTABLE SRAPS
> Listing number:  201100459613
> Seller: koatree3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201100459613?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Is this the right format?  Thanks!



Actually, I specifically wanted you to see that I authenticate for active members who participate in a variety of discussions.  You're new and you have commented a couple times in other discussions, so I will say welcome and please continue to participate widely.  From what I can see, I don't see red flags. However, I have never seen this style before...obviously older style. So, I cannot confirm authentic with 100% certainty.


----------



## Gvamty

Item: givenchy pandora Navy Blue Bag.
Listing number:  281353654822
Seller: tinac8363
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281353654822?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


I did a search on this seller and she seems to sell fakes, I want to get this authenticated and report it if it's fake. Thank you!


----------



## cherrybelly

Hi to everyone! 
I'm totally new to Givenchy. I'm a huge hand bag lover (but was more into Céline, Stella McCartney and Balenciaga) the past years.
I was in contact with a seller here in Germany who was offering a Givenchy Antigona bag. I purchased the bag (but not on ebay - that's why the auction ended already). 
Please authenticate it for me, if possible. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

Item: Givenchy "Antigona" Medium Tasche schwarz, NEU+Rechnung, NP 1390&#8364;
Listing Number: 161279489872
Seller: lumpi-party (436 *) on ebay.de
Link: file:///Users/selinakerner/Documents/Givenchy%20%22Antigona%22%20Medium%20Tasche%20schwarz,%20NEU+Rechnung,%20NP1390&#8364;%20%7C%20eBay.html
Comments: it's light golden hardware and the big zipper on top says "RACCAGNI" Italy on the bottom, the zipper for the pocket inside says "YKK". The lining is black cotton. It's the glossy (shiny) version in black leather. 
Close up pictures will follow.
Thanks in the meantime for your effort!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Gvamty said:


> Item: givenchy pandora Navy Blue Bag.
> Listing number:  281353654822
> Seller: tinac8363
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281353654822?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> 
> I did a search on this seller and she seems to sell fakes, I want to get this authenticated and report it if it's fake. Thank you!



From the photos she posted, I don't see any red flags on this bag.  I would want a couple more shots to truly authenticate but I don't feel concerned from the few I see.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cherrybelly said:


> Hi to everyone!
> I'm totally new to Givenchy. I'm a huge hand bag lover (but was more into Céline, Stella McCartney and Balenciaga) the past years.
> I was in contact with a seller here in Germany who was offering a Givenchy Antigona bag. I purchased the bag (but not on ebay - that's why the auction ended already).
> Please authenticate it for me, if possible. THANKS IN ADVANCE!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy "Antigona" Medium Tasche schwarz, NEU+Rechnung, NP 1390
> Listing Number: 161279489872
> Seller: lumpi-party (436 *) on ebay.de
> Link: file:///Users/selinakerner/Documents/Givenchy%20%22Antigona%22%20Medium%20Tasche%20schwarz,%20NEU+Rechnung,%20NP1390%20%7C%20eBay.html
> Comments: it's light golden hardware and the big zipper on top says "RACCAGNI" Italy on the bottom, the zipper for the pocket inside says "YKK". The lining is black cotton. It's the glossy (shiny) version in black leather.
> Close up pictures will follow.
> Thanks in the meantime for your effort!



Pls refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines.  I don't authenticate bags that are already purchased.


----------



## Ellyria

Item: Givenchy Pandora Bag
 Listing number: 181430257324
 Seller: erica66salami
 Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181430257324&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
 Comments if any: Quite suspicious of this, I asked for more pics but the seller didn't upload the ones I wanted  Not sure if they are enough to authenticate! TYVM in advance!


----------



## cherrybelly

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines.  I don't authenticate bags that are already purchased.


Okay. I accept. I'm gonna pay for authenticating it. Cross your fingers for me that the bag is authentic. I would be very sad if not.  Hopefully, I'm just "paranoid" and everything is fine!


----------



## Gvamty

hrhsunshine said:


> From the photos she posted, I don't see any red flags on this bag.  I would want a couple more shots to truly authenticate but I don't feel concerned from the few I see.



Thank you! I requested her for more pics but, she hasn't responded. Are you primarily looking for zipper markings?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Gvamty said:


> Thank you! I requested her for more pics but, she hasn't responded. Are you primarily looking for zipper markings?



I would want to see the back of that inside tag and the back panel of the bag, showing the entire panel including the base of the handle.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ellyria said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Bag
> Listing number: 181430257324
> Seller: erica66salami
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181430257324&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123
> Comments if any: Quite suspicious of this, I asked for more pics but the seller didn't upload the ones I wanted  Not sure if they are enough to authenticate! TYVM in advance!




Lousy photos.  Seller needs to show the whole bag, the entire back panel, inside tag (front and back) must be photographed so embossed can be seen.  My signature has a link to further details as well as example posts that have good photos.


----------



## Jana123

Hello Hrhsunshine! You already helped me with my blue nightingale, now i feel like i need a black one too.  Would you be so kind and have a look at this one for me?

http://www.videdressing.de/schultertaschen-leder/givenchy/p-2585646.html

I am also eyeing this Givenchy bag, dont know what the model is called but it is such a beauty and the price is very tempting!

http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/givenchy/p-2587127.html

Thank you ever so much for your expertise!

Best regards, jana


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jana123 said:


> Hello Hrhsunshine! You already helped me with my blue nightingale, now i feel like i need a black one too.  Would you be so kind and have a look at this one for me?
> 
> http://www.videdressing.de/schultertaschen-leder/givenchy/p-2585646.html
> 
> I am also eyeing this Givenchy bag, dont know what the model is called but it is such a beauty and the price is very tempting!
> 
> http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/givenchy/p-2587127.html
> 
> Thank you ever so much for your expertise!
> 
> Best regards, jana



Pls resubmit using the correct format.


----------



## Jana123

hi hrhsunshine,

Somehow i can only upload one picture but you will find more by following the link.
Thanks a million! J.


Item: Nightingale (Large)
Seller: eppgayles
Link: http://www.videdressing.de/schultertaschen-leder/givenchy/p-2585646.html


----------



## Jana123

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls resubmit using the correct format.


And here is the other one, unfortunately i dont know the name of the model.
Do you by any chance?

Item: Givenchy Bag
Seller: Melanie 2190
Link: http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/givenchy/p-2587127.html

Thanks a million!


----------



## Gvamty

hrhsunshine said:


> I would want to see the back of that inside tag and the back panel of the bag, showing the entire panel including the base of the handle.




Thanks! I skipped bidding on it because the seller didn't get back to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jana123 said:


> hi hrhsunshine,
> 
> Somehow i can only upload one picture but you will find more by following the link.
> Thanks a million! J.
> 
> 
> Item: Nightingale (Large)
> Seller: eppgayles
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/schultertaschen-leder/givenchy/p-2585646.html



There are some things that don't look right to me. Not authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jana123 said:


> And here is the other one, unfortunately i dont know the name of the model.
> Do you by any chance?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Bag
> Seller: Melanie 2190
> Link: http://www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/givenchy/p-2587127.html
> 
> Thanks a million!



Need to see the inside tags. Also clear close shots of the magnetic closure.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Gvamty said:


> Thanks! I skipped bidding on it because the seller didn't get back to me.



Yup, U don't need to give her your money.


----------



## ediemarie

Hey wondering if anyone could authenticate this givenchy? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281354573196


----------



## Jana123

hrhsunshine said:


> Need to see the inside tags. Also clear close shots of the magnetic closure.


I will ask the seller for additional pictures and get back to you. And thanks for your advice on the nightingale... ;-(


----------



## hrhsunshine

ediemarie said:


> Hey wondering if anyone could authenticate this givenchy? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281354573196



Pls observe the guidelines in my signature


----------



## glitzzandglam

Hi all, can anyone please help me authenticate is this a authentic givenchy antigona bag?


----------



## hrhsunshine

glitzzandglam said:


> Hi all, can anyone please help me authenticate is this a authentic givenchy antigona bag?



Pls refer to my authentication guidelines in my signature. Thank u.


----------



## glitzzandglam

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my authentication guidelines in my signature. Thank u.


hi hrhsunshine,


Item: Antigona Large
Seller: iishanee
Link: carousell.co//3858283/

I was told that this is a first generation bag, but recently found out that this might be a fake Someone please help me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

glitzzandglam said:


> hi hrhsunshine,
> 
> 
> Item: Antigona Large
> Seller: iishanee
> Link: carousell.co//3858283/
> 
> I was told that this is a first generation bag, but recently found out that this might be a fake Someone please help me.



Pls note that my signature also states I only authenticate bags that are currently for sale with a live link and for members who actively contribute to a variety of discussions. I suggest you try *****************.com or Authenticate4U.com. They have low fees and have served other tpfrs. Thank u for ur understanding and cooperation.


----------



## MAGJES

Hi there, Still looking my 1st Antigona. 

I love this color and am hoping it's authentic.

Item:    NWT 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona medium in Burgundy smooth leather WOW
Seller:    aalarilla
Item #:  251548882819
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a917b5783

Thanks so much!


I recently bought my 1st Givenchy bag - a Nightingale - Love the quality of this brand!


----------



## hrhsunshine

MAGJES said:


> Hi there, Still looking my 1st Antigona.
> 
> I love this color and am hoping it's authentic.
> 
> Item:    NWT 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona medium in Burgundy smooth leather WOW
> Seller:    aalarilla
> Item #:  251548882819
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a917b5783
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> I recently bought my 1st Givenchy bag - a Nightingale - Love the quality of this brand!



Looks good! 
Congrat on ur gale! Yes, I agree on the brand's quality. VERY good and in this pricepoint, a great value.


----------



## putot

Hello, ladies! Please help me authenticate this:

Item: Givenchy Nightnigale Medium Royal Blue
Listing number: 121361652487
Seller: b2b_shopper
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121361652487

Thank you very much!


----------



## sanaenver

Could someone please authenticate this, price seems too low:
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-2014-G...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c413e3315
Item: Givenchy mini Pandora - old pepe orange
Seller: luxurytreatings


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## sanaenver

sanaenver said:


> Could someone please authenticate this, price seems too low:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-2014-G...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c413e3315
> Item: Givenchy mini Pandora - old pepe orange
> Seller: luxurytreatings
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


Compared to other sellers this price is way too low. Prob a fake.


----------



## hrhsunshine

putot said:


> Hello, ladies! Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightnigale Medium Royal Blue
> Listing number: 121361652487
> Seller: b2b_shopper
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121361652487
> 
> Thank you very much!



I would like to see the zipper pulls for the top closure (the leather pull and the connecting hw). I also want to see the strap connector hw (from both sides of the hw).


----------



## hrhsunshine

sanaenver said:


> Could someone please authenticate this, price seems too low:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-2014-G...37?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1c413e3315
> Item: Givenchy mini Pandora - old pepe orange
> Seller: luxurytreatings
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!



I need to see the inside leather tab (both sides). I also want to see the outside zipper pull (both sides of the leather pull). I also want to see the back panel of the bag. Pix need to be clear and focused.


----------



## irinabbp

editHi, I would appreciate if someone could help me with this medium nightingale that i just bought. I am new to Givenchy, so not really sure of this one.
Thanks alot
Below is the link to the original listing and the pics i took. The leather on the base is very rough and has some white spots as i tried to show in the magnified pic. Any ideas?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131204188513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bilb

Can anyone please help me authenticate this pandora! Pleaseee...thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

irinabbp said:


> editHi, I would appreciate if someone could help me with this medium nightingale that i just bought. I am new to Givenchy, so not really sure of this one.
> Thanks alot
> Below is the link to the original listing and the pics i took. The leather on the base is very rough and has some white spots as i tried to show in the magnified pic. Any ideas?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131204188513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649





bilb said:


> Can anyone please help me authenticate this pandora! Pleaseee...thank you!



Ladies,

Please read the guidelines for authentication in my signature. I note important points and have a link to details. Thank u for ur cooperation.


----------



## putot

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the zipper pulls for the top closure (the leather pull and the connecting hw). I also want to see the strap connector hw (from both sides of the hw).




Hi, hrhsunshine! Are these what you're asking for?


----------



## eirinvictoria

*Item:* Auth GIVENCHY New Leather Pandora Box Shoulderbag Black Multicolor Flower
*Listing number:* 271519581346
*Seller:* brandoff
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENCHY-New-Leather-Pandora-Box-Shoulderbag-Black-Multicolor-Flower-/271519581346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f37d404a2

Please authenticate this? (:


----------



## hrhsunshine

putot said:


> Hi, hrhsunshine! Are these what you're asking for?
> 
> View attachment 2649644
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649645
> 
> 
> View attachment 2649646



Yes, it is authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

eirinvictoria said:


> *Item:* Auth GIVENCHY New Leather Pandora Box Shoulderbag Black Multicolor Flower
> *Listing number:* 271519581346
> *Seller:* brandoff
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC...346?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f37d404a2
> 
> Please authenticate this? (:



Pls read the authentication guidelines in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## serenity28

Hi, i purchased this Antigona bag off MNS about 3 weeks ago, however, came across negative comments, now im scared! can you please authenticate? 

thankyou so much!

http://s732.photobucket.com/user/Tuss/library/Givenchy Antigona Medium


----------



## hrhsunshine

serenity28 said:


> Hi, i purchased this Antigona bag off MNS about 3 weeks ago, however, came across negative comments, now im scared! can you please authenticate?
> 
> thankyou so much!
> 
> http://s732.photobucket.com/user/Tuss/library/Givenchy Antigona Medium



Please read my guidelines for authentication in my signature. I don't authenticate purchased bags.


----------



## sanaenver

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the inside leather tab (both sides). I also want to see the outside zipper pull (both sides of the leather pull). I also want to see the back panel of the bag. Pix need to be clear and focused.


Here are the pix from the seller...


----------



## putot

hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, it is authentic



Yaaay! Thank you very much, hrhsunshine!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sanaenver said:


> Here are the pix from the seller...



Looks good


----------



## Jana123

Jana123 said:


> I will ask the seller for additional pictures and get back to you. And thanks for your advice on the nightingale... ;-(


Unfortunately the seller never got back to me, but i found another Givenchy i am interested in:

Item: Givenchy bag, Model unknown
Seller: misschloe
Link: www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/givenchy/p-2503654.html

Would you please be so kind and have a look at it? Thank you ever so much in advance!
I can only upload one pic but there is more if you follow the link...


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jana123 said:


> Unfortunately the seller never got back to me, but i found another Givenchy i am interested in:
> 
> Item: Givenchy bag, Model unknown
> Seller: misschloe
> Link: www.videdressing.de/lederhandtaschen/givenchy/p-2503654.html
> 
> Would you please be so kind and have a look at it? Thank you ever so much in advance!
> I can only upload one pic but there is more if you follow the link...



Based on photos provided, I would lean toward authentic for this bag.


----------



## serenity28

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my guidelines for authentication in my signature. I don't authenticate purchased bags.


sorry! i realised that you did it for 2 users in previous posts, and thought it was appropriate, my bad!


----------



## Jana123

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on photos provided, I would lean toward authentic for this bag.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ellyria

hrhsunshine said:


> Lousy photos.  Seller needs to show the whole bag, the entire back panel, inside tag (front and back) must be photographed so embossed can be seen.  My signature has a link to further details as well as example posts that have good photos.


Thank you hrhsunshine!  I decided to not pursue it any further as I was feeling uneasy about it.


----------



## Saagaa

Item:Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA Jumbo 2way Hand Tote Bag Black Leather Italy M07351
Listing number: 261505838211
Seller: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce2f66c83
Comments: Looks very authentic, the seller also sells a ton of other designer items from different designers also Don't know it that is positive or not.


----------



## ts175

Hi ladies!

Can you please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale in medium? I have been eye-ing this bag for some time now! 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
Listing number: 178898581
Seller: isun83
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-100-Lamb-Black-Handbag-Size-Medium/178898581
Comments if any: The seller claim that she does not have the original dust bag anymore, but she can provide me with a dustbag (not original) is this a good sign?

Let me know if you need more pictures provided by the seller, I will contact her to ask for more. Thank you so much!

-ts


----------



## hrhsunshine

Saagaa said:


> Item:Authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA Jumbo 2way Hand Tote Bag Black Leather Italy M07351
> Listing number: 261505838211
> Seller: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...211?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce2f66c83
> Comments: Looks very authentic, the seller also sells a ton of other designer items from different designers also Don't know it that is positive or not.





ts175 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale in medium? I have been eye-ing this bag for some time now!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Black
> Listing number: 178898581
> Seller: isun83
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-100-Lamb-Black-Handbag-Size-Medium/178898581
> Comments if any: The seller claim that she does not have the original dust bag anymore, but she can provide me with a dustbag (not original) is this a good sign?
> 
> Let me know if you need more pictures provided by the seller, I will contact her to ask for more. Thank you so much!
> 
> -ts



Ladies pls read my guidelines in my signature. Thank u


----------



## lyn007

Can someone authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me? Looks quite suspicious but seller claimed to be 100% authentic and can support counter inspection. I am torned &#128532;

http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/detail.htm?id=38185769642&spm=0.0.0.0&pds=aucall%23h%23fav&&sprefer=p23608


----------



## hrhsunshine

lyn007 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me? Looks quite suspicious but seller claimed to be 100% authentic and can support counter inspection. I am torned &#128532;
> 
> http://h5.m.taobao.com/awp/core/det...&spm=0.0.0.0&pds=aucall#h#fav&&sprefer=p23608



Pls refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines. Thank you.


----------



## sanaenver

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thanks! You are the queen of authenticity for all thing Givenchy! really appreciate it.


----------



## lyn007

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines. Thank you.


i need to know. can you please tell me how can you help me then? thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

lyn007 said:


> i need to know. can you please tell me how can you help me then? thank you



I understand you anxiousness. However, I don't authenticate purchased bags.  I suggest two sites: Authenticate4U.com or *****************.com.  Both will authenticate via photos and should have very reasonable fees and are very prompt.


----------



## christinaaah

Hi! Would someone please authenticate this Givenchy Small Pandora? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

christinaaah said:


> Hi! Would someone please authenticate this Givenchy Small Pandora? Thanks so much in advance!




Please read my guidelines in my signature. You will also find a link to more details. Thank u


----------



## christinaaah

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my guidelines in my signature. You will also find a link to more details. Thank u


Sorry about that! Here's the correct format:

Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY Black Leather Small Pepe Pandora Crossbody Bag Purse
Listing number: 161341514801
Seller: ckcnguyen
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161341514801


----------



## hrhsunshine

christinaaah said:


> Sorry about that! Here's the correct format:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY Black Leather Small Pepe Pandora Crossbody Bag Purse
> Listing number: 161341514801
> Seller: ckcnguyen
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161341514801



Pls also read the second guideline in my signature.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Hi,

I'm very interested in this bag.  May I know if this is authentic?   Thank you very much!


----------



## theringmaster1

Hello; I would [FONT=&quot]really like a Givench[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y clutch but can't decide between these two! I would app[/FONT][FONT=&quot]reciate it if these could be authenticated! TIA![/FONT]

Item: Givench[FONT=&quot]y [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rottweile[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r clutch[/FONT]
Listing number: 151333194337
Seller: broy_lanc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233c294a61

Item: Givench[FONT=&quot]y Antigona [/FONT][FONT=&quot]clutch[/FONT]
Listing number: 251560503867 
Seller:voilerkind
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Given...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a922caa3b


----------



## hrhsunshine

lovechildmonste said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very interested in this bag.  May I know if this is authentic?   Thank you very much!



Pls see guidelines and link to details in my signature


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> Hello; I would [FONT=&quot]really like a Givench[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y clutch but can't decide between these two! I would app[/FONT][FONT=&quot]reciate it if these could be authenticated! TIA![/FONT]
> 
> Item: Givench[FONT=&quot]y [/FONT][FONT=&quot]rottweile[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r clutch[/FONT]
> Listing number: 151333194337
> Seller: broy_lanc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...337?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233c294a61
> 
> Item: Givench[FONT=&quot]y Antigona [/FONT][FONT=&quot]clutch[/FONT]
> Listing number: 251560503867
> Seller:voilerkind
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Given...867?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a922caa3b



Rottweiler clutch is a fake.

Antigona clutch: I would like to see the close up of the following: round magnetic closure area, inside leather tag (front and back), and a shot of the entire clutch opened, to show the compartments (view from above looking down toward the clutch). All shots need to be straight and clear.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Item:  
*GIVENCHI Antigona Medium Tote Handbag In Blue  MSRP $2,435 *

Listing Number:  121361720079


Seller:  designerbrandss


Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121361720079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Comments:  Hi!  Is the above listing authentic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

lovechildmonste said:


> Item:
> *GIVENCHI Antigona Medium Tote Handbag In Blue  MSRP $2,435 *
> 
> Listing Number:  121361720079
> 
> 
> Seller:  designerbrandss
> 
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/121361720079?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Comments:  Hi!  Is the above listing authentic?



Authentic


----------



## lovechildmonste

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Td15xx

Hello, I am looking to see if someone would please be able to tell me whether or not this Givenchy Antigona bag is authentic?  

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Bag in Black Grained Leather
Item number: 171362064825
Seller: hwarwick30
Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171362064825?nav=SEARCH

Thank you very much in advance for your time.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Td15xx said:


> Hello, I am looking to see if someone would please be able to tell me whether or not this Givenchy Antigona bag is authentic?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Bag in Black Grained Leather
> Item number: 171362064825
> Seller: hwarwick30
> Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171362064825?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your time.



Pls refer to my guidelines link for details on additional photos I need from the seller


----------



## Td15xx

Thank you very much for the response! I have messaged the seller requesting the required photos. Thank you again for your time.


----------



## Bubban78

Hi,
Can anyone help me with a authentication of this bag, its ending soon.
Many Thanks!
Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Item Number: 390865355032
Seller: simonesato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390865355032?redirect=mobile


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bubban78 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me with a authentication of this bag, its ending soon.
> Many Thanks!
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item Number: 390865355032
> Seller: simonesato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390865355032?redirect=mobile



Please refer to my signature for authentication guidelines.


----------



## Bubban78

Sorry, Is the format wrong or id it because its my first post? I'm a big fan of these bags and have searched for one quite a long time. 800$ seemed real but I really need your help to dare to bid on it.
Thanks!


----------



## lovechildmonste

Item:  women's Antigona givenchy bag medium - Antigona
Listing:   171365830517 
Seller:  omiblush25
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171365830517?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello!  is the above item authentic? i'm quite unsure.   what bothers me is the first pic with the cheap looking tag hanging from the handle. is that normal?  thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bubban78 said:


> Sorry, Is the format wrong or id it because its my first post? I'm a big fan of these bags and have searched for one quite a long time. 800$ seemed real but I really need your help to dare to bid on it.
> Thanks!



Your format was correct. I authenticate for active TPF members who contribute on a wide scope. I appreciate your understanding.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lovechildmonste said:


> Item:  women's Antigona givenchy bag medium - Antigona
> Listing:   171365830517
> Seller:  omiblush25
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171365830517?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello!  is the above item authentic? i'm quite unsure.   what bothers me is the first pic with the cheap looking tag hanging from the handle. is that normal?  thank you.




I would advise to stay away from this one. Seller is using photos of 2 different bags. One seems to be stock photo or photo from another retail listing. Plus, seller is incorrect in calling this the "medium".  The shape of both bags lends them to be smalls. I don't like what I see in what seem to be the seller's photos.


----------



## lovechildmonste

Thanks hrhsunshine. That's what I thought so too. I guess that's why the price is too good to be true!


----------



## Novelanna

Hello,
Would you kindly authenticate this?
Thanks a lot!

Givenchy Nightingale 
Ebay 261489287696
Serial number of the item: MA1101


----------



## hrhsunshine

Novelanna said:


> Hello,
> Would you kindly authenticate this?
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale
> Ebay 261489287696
> Serial number of the item: MA1101



Pls refer to my signature for authentication guidelines/restrictions.


----------



## Td15xx

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls refer to my guidelines link for details on additional photos I need from the seller



Hi hrhsunshine,
  Hope all is well! The seller finally got back to me and sent me these additional pictures attached below. Here is also the info again for the Antigona bag:

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Bag in Black Grained Leather
Item number: 171362064825
Seller: hwarwick30
Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171362064825?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much for your time and efforts. It looks pretty legit to me, but I am not a Givenchy expert per se lol. Thank you again.


----------



## Td15xx

Td15xx said:


> Hi hrhsunshine,
> Hope all is well! The seller finally got back to me and sent me these additional pictures attached below. Here is also the info again for the Antigona bag:
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Bag in Black Grained Leather
> Item number: 171362064825
> Seller: hwarwick30
> Website: http://m.ebay.com/itm/171362064825?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much for your time and efforts. It looks pretty legit to me, but I am not a Givenchy expert per se lol. Thank you again.


Sorry, original listing ended, seller relisted item. This is the new link: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171368777836?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Td15xx said:


> Sorry, original listing ended, seller relisted item. This is the new link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171368777836?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Authentic


----------



## Td15xx

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you sooo much hrhsunshine! I really appreciate it.

Yay! okay now I can purchase with ease. Thank you! 

Have a great night!


----------



## mbaldino

Hello,


I would appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me.


Item:GIVENCHY Medium "Pandora" Black Studded Leather Zippered Handbag $2180 MINT					 GIVENCHY Medium "Pandora" Black Studded Leather Zippered Handbag $2180 MINT        
 Listing number is applicable:191226069050
 Seller: thermal_beuys
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191226069050?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT




Thank  you for authenticating


----------



## hrhsunshine

mbaldino said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> 
> Item:GIVENCHY Medium "Pandora" Black Studded Leather Zippered Handbag $2180 MINT                     GIVENCHY Medium "Pandora" Black Studded Leather Zippered Handbag $2180 MINT
> Listing number is applicable:191226069050
> Seller: thermal_beuys
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191226069050?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thank  you for authenticating



Authentic


----------



## mbaldino

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you!


----------



## Novelanna

Thanks very much!


----------



## theringmaster1

I'm thinking of a mini Nightingale. Could someone help me authenticate this one? Thank [FONT=&quot]you so much!!
Item: Nightingale mini
Listing Numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT]251572657714[FONT=&quot]
Selle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]fashionerin
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251572657714?_trksid=p2059216.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
[/FONT]


----------



## MissAdrianne

hi! does this look authentic?:0 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Retail therapy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> I'm thinking of a mini Nightingale. Could someone help me authenticate this one? Thank [FONT=&quot]you so much!!
> Item: Nightingale mini
> Listing Numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT]251572657714[FONT=&quot]
> Selle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]fashionerin
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251572657714?_trksid=p2059216.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> [/FONT]



I would like to see the strap connector hw (both sides of the hw), back of the inside tag, close up of the top zipper leather pull


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissAdrianne said:


> View attachment 2669358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi! does this look authentic?:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669359
> View attachment 2669360
> 
> 
> 
> Retail therapy &#10084;&#65039;



Please carefully read my guidelines in my signature


----------



## xkarzx

Im a newbie to posting on this forum and I'm wondering, can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me please.

If I'm entering this wrong please let me know & i'll attempt it again.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...leather-givenchy-antigona-handbag-/1050375731


----------



## theringmaster1

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the strap connector hw (both sides of the hw), back of the inside tag, close up of the top zipper leather pull



this is what the seller sent me. thank u so much for ur time and input; i appreciate it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> this is what the seller sent me. thank u so much for ur time and input; i appreciate it.



Looks good!


----------



## hrhsunshine

xkarzx said:


> Im a newbie to posting on this forum and I'm wondering, can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me please.
> 
> If I'm entering this wrong please let me know & i'll attempt it again.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melb...leather-givenchy-antigona-handbag-/1050375731



Pls re-submit using proper format. See opening post or my signature for guidelines on format.


----------



## Vanitylavie

Hi there

 I bought this bag recently from www.kepris.com. They have already removed the link on their site. 

I have got a givenchy card that reads 13L5102012 430
Antigona - small ba 100% goat

Serial number: 3594639690116

Hopefully this is the right format 




































Thank you in advance!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Vanitylavie said:


> Hi there
> 
> I bought this bag recently from http://www.kepris.com. They have already removed the link on their site.
> 
> I have got a givenchy card that reads 13L5102012 430
> Antigona - small ba 100% goat
> 
> Serial number: 3594639690116
> 
> Hopefully this is the right format
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Pls refer to my signature for guidelines.  I only authenticate bags that are actively for sale for active members. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## jiayus

Hi,can I ask a quick question?

Is the label inside an authentic Antigona bag is always like 3CXXXX(the first two letters is 3C, and following with four numbers)? I see most of the above Antigona bags like this, but my bag's label is different like ZE0124.


----------



## mym

Hi all geniuses! 

Can you please kindly help me authenticate the bag below? Many thanks in advance!

Item name: GiVENCHY italy LARGE iVORY CREAM LEATHER HoBo BAG
Item no: 231271845563 
Seller ID: mountainseagirl
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231271845563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## three bags full

Hello!  Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag?? thanks in advance! 


Item name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale

Item no:  161354134661

Seller ID: just-feel-limited

Item link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ORIGINAL-GIV...pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item259174b485&_uhb=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

mym said:


> Hi all geniuses!
> 
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate the bag below? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: GiVENCHY italy LARGE iVORY CREAM LEATHER HoBo BAG
> Item no: 231271845563
> Seller ID: mountainseagirl
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231271845563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Pls read my guidelines in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

three bags full said:


> Hello!  Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag?? thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Medium Nightingale
> 
> Item no:  161354134661
> 
> Seller ID: just-feel-limited
> 
> Item link:  http://www.ebay.ph/itm/ORIGINAL-GIV...pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item259174b485&_uhb=1



Pls read my guidelines in my signature. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jiayus said:


> Hi,can I ask a quick question?
> 
> Is the label inside an authentic Antigona bag is always like 3CXXXX(the first two letters is 3C, and following with four numbers)? I see most of the above Antigona bags like this, but my bag's label is different like ZE0124.



Pls read my guidelines in my signature. My suggestion is to seek an authentication service if you feel you have purchased a questionable item. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## MissMM

Hi can someone help me and authenticate this bag. http://www.ebay.com/itm/121371771952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MissMM said:


> Hi can someone help me and authenticate this bag. http://www.ebay.com/itm/121371771952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Thanks in advance.



Pls refer to the guidelines in my signature.


----------



## alimacbon

Hi, I'm still new to Givenchy ,I have a question about the strings used in the dust bag,Did all the strings came in black?because the string inmy black goatskin gayle is in white.Thanks


----------



## alimacbon

alimacbon said:


> Hi, I'm still new to Givenchy ,I have a question about the strings used in the dust bag,Did all the strings came in black?because the string inmy black goatskin gayle is in white.Thanks


Oh my, sorry I was looking at a different dust bag


----------



## aong

*Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*

Item: SAC à main GIVENCHY ligne PANDORA neuf                                                                         
 Listing number: 231270209123 

 Seller: sabrina8605

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231270209123?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments if any: Dear experts,could you help me authenticate this type of panda,please?

thank you for your help.


----------



## sparksndheels

Hi I have just bought this Pandora mini from Ebay, I am a little concerned about the quality. Here are some pics, your feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ladies, please refer to my signature regarding guidelines/requirements for authentication.  thank you





aong said:


> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> 
> Item: SAC à main GIVENCHY ligne PANDORA neuf
> Listing number: 231270209123
> 
> Seller: sabrina8605
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231270209123?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments if any: Dear experts,could you help me authenticate this type of panda,please?
> 
> thank you for your help.





sparksndheels said:


> Hi I have just bought this Pandora mini from Ebay, I am a little concerned about the quality. Here are some pics, your feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## aong

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies, please refer to my signature regarding guidelines/requirements for authentication.  thank you



Hello

I quite confuse ( because I do not know what I am doing wrong? The Ebay link is still valid ).

1.I have searched the Ebay seller's name and item number on TPF and found nothing

 2.Is it about the format ? but I have copied the format from your signature guidelines.

3.Is it because not enough pictures in Ebay link ? I have asked the seller for more photos but she have replied yet. 

Sorry that I have to ask because I saw previous authentications were authenticated and I think I used the same format as they did and I follow your authentication guideline on your signature.


thank you


----------



## royalduchess

Pls authenticate

http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=281374354442#


----------



## royalduchess

Pls authenticate

http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=281374354442#


----------



## royalduchess

Authenticate pls


----------



## hrhsunshine

aong said:


> Hello
> 
> I quite confuse ( because I do not know what I am doing wrong? The Ebay link is still valid ).
> 
> 1.I have searched the Ebay seller's name and item number on TPF and found nothing
> 
> 2.Is it about the format ? but I have copied the format from your signature guidelines.
> 
> 3.Is it because not enough pictures in Ebay link ? I have asked the seller for more photos but she have replied yet.
> 
> Sorry that I have to ask because I saw previous authentications were authenticated and I think I used the same format as they did and I follow your authentication guideline on your signature.
> 
> 
> thank you



No prob. I also only authenticate for members who contribute to a wide variety of discussions. Thanks for ur cooperation


----------



## hrhsunshine

royalduchess said:


> Pls authenticate
> 
> http://m.ebay.ph/itm?itemId=281374354442#



Pls refer to my signature for my guidelines and restrictions. Thank u


----------



## cam37

hi please could you help authenticate this nightingale thanks 


ebay seller id:latunde
item title: Givenchy Nightingale mini grainy leather shoulder bag 
item number: 131233988655


link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131233988655?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




thanks


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me?

name: ORIGINAL GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE LEATHER BAG LEDER TASCHE PURPLE 1480,-
seller: just-feel-limited
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/ORIGINAL-GIV...schen&hash=item233cfa0b07&_uhb=1#ht_10524wt_0


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me with this beauty?

name: ORIGINAL GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE LEATHER BAG LEDER TASCHE BRAUN 1480,-
seller: just-feel-limited
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/ORIGINAL-GIV...schen&hash=item2591a5f9d5&_uhb=1#ht_10667wt_0


----------



## hrhsunshine

cam37 said:


> hi please could you help authenticate this nightingale thanks
> 
> 
> ebay seller id:latunde
> item title: Givenchy Nightingale mini grainy leather shoulder bag
> item number: 131233988655
> 
> 
> link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131233988655?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



Have seller submit photos of inside tag(front and back), strap connector hw (both side of the hw), close up of the top zipper pull (both sides of the pull)


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me with this beauty?
> 
> name: ORIGINAL GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE LEATHER BAG LEDER TASCHE BRAUN 1480,-
> seller: just-feel-limited
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/ORIGINAL-GIV...schen&hash=item2591a5f9d5&_uhb=1#ht_10667wt_0



Pls read my guidelines and restrictions in my signature.


----------



## Cacciatrice

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls read my guidelines and restrictions in my signature.



*I think there are enough pics in the auction to authenticate. I don't know which is the problem..*



Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me with this beauty?
> 
> name: ORIGINAL GIVENCHY MEDIUM NIGHTINGALE LEATHER BAG LEDER TASCHE BRAUN 1480,-
> seller: just-feel-limited
> link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/ORIGINAL-GIV...schen&hash=item2591a5f9d5&_uhb=1#ht_10667wt_0


----------



## PurseACold

Item: NEW Authentic Givenchy Antigona Elephant Grey Gray Medium $2,435+
Listing number: 141340823191
Seller: pink*tutti
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141340823191?
Comments if any: Thanks in advance.  Still mulling over whether to get this, but she is speaking to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cacciatrice said:


> *I think there are enough pics in the auction to authenticate. I don't know which is the problem..*



My 2nd guideline stipulates that I do not authenticate for members who primarily use TPF for authentications.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Item: NEW Authentic Givenchy Antigona Elephant Grey Gray Medium $2,435+
> Listing number: 141340823191
> Seller: pink*tutti
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141340823191?
> Comments if any: Thanks in advance.  Still mulling over whether to get this, but she is speaking to me.




Authentic. Will look forward to your reveal if you take the plunge.


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Will look forward to your reveal if you take the plunge.


Thanks a ton, hrhsunshine!


----------



## audoct

Item: Authentic Givenchy Medium Antigona Croc Embossed Bag


----------



## audoct

audoct said:


> Item: Authentic Givenchy Medium Antigona Croc Embossed Bag




Listing: 221483660021

Seller: hidear2008

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221483660021 

Comment: TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

audoct said:


> Listing: 221483660021
> 
> Seller: hidear2008
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221483660021
> 
> Comment: TIA



Pls read my guidelines for authentication in my signature, esp #2. Thank u.


----------



## theringmaster1

Hello could I please get some help with this nightingale?? Thank [FONT=&quot]you!!!

Item: Nightingale
Selle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r ID: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]iisabellas1
Listing numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT]171379418104
[FONT=&quot]Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e70263f8
[/FONT]


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> Hello could I please get some help with this nightingale?? Thank [FONT=&quot]you!!!
> 
> Item: Nightingale
> Selle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r ID: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]iisabellas1
> Listing numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT]171379418104
> [FONT=&quot]Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...104?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e70263f8
> [/FONT]




I see numerous things that look wrong


----------



## theringmaster1

really looking fo[FONT=&quot]r a nightingale but can't seem to be luck[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y. Would much app[/FONT][FONT=&quot]reciate [/FONT][FONT=&quot]you[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r help![/FONT]
Item: Nightingale
Selle[FONT=&quot]r: betteb
Listing Numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT]371097724571[FONT=&quot]
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Given...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item566725e69b

[/FONT]


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> really looking fo[FONT=&quot]r a nightingale but can't seem to be luck[/FONT][FONT=&quot]y. Would much app[/FONT][FONT=&quot]reciate [/FONT][FONT=&quot]you[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r help![/FONT]
> Item: Nightingale
> Selle[FONT=&quot]r: betteb
> Listing Numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT]371097724571[FONT=&quot]
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Given...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item566725e69b
> 
> [/FONT]




Authentic


----------



## MAGJES

MAGJES said:


> Hi there, Still looking my 1st Antigona.
> 
> I love this color and am hoping it's authentic.
> 
> Item:    NWT 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona medium in Burgundy smooth leather WOW
> Seller:    aalarilla
> Item #:  251548882819
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a917b5783
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> I recently bought my 1st Givenchy bag - a Nightingale - Love the quality of this brand!





hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!
> Congrat on ur gale! Yes, I agree on the brand's quality. VERY good and in this pricepoint, a great value.




I had this listing authenticated last month but sadly missed bidding on it. The buyer left the seller feedback and seemed to love it.  I just noticed that the seller has the bag for sale again.  Wonder if it is the same bag?  I'd love to own a Burgundy Antigona but seems a little wary of this so I'm posting the listing again.  Some of the pics seem to be the same as the old listing and some seem different. 


Item:   NWT 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona medium in Burgundy smooth leather Seller:  aalarilla
Item #:  261526661914
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce4342b1a

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

MAGJES said:


> I had this listing authenticated last month but sadly missed bidding on it. The buyer left the seller feedback and seemed to love it.  I just noticed that the seller has the bag for sale again.  Wonder if it is the same bag?  I'd love to own a Burgundy Antigona but seems a little wary of this so I'm posting the listing again.  Some of the pics seem to be the same as the old listing and some seem different.
> 
> 
> Item:   NWT 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona medium in Burgundy smooth leather Seller:  aalarilla
> Item #:  261526661914
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-100-aut...914?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce4342b1a
> 
> Thank you!



The bag in the current listing is authentic.
Every photo I see makes me think this is the same bag, except for the price tag.


----------



## thara

Hi, i am new here. I have a question about a Givenchy Nightingale bag medium brown which is on ebay in germany. The seller says its an original without a label. I asked him why is it without a label and he said because they send the bag without a label. Is it possible that the bag is an original or fake?!


----------



## hrhsunshine

thara said:


> Hi, i am new here. I have a question about a Givenchy Nightingale bag medium brown which is on ebay in germany. The seller says its an original without a label. I asked him why is it without a label and he said because they send the bag without a label. Is it possible that the bag is an original or fake?!




Pls review the guidelines in my signature. Pls note that I only authenticate for active members who have contributed to a diverse range of discussions.


----------



## theringmaster1

I haven't decided between a nightingale i got authenticated a few da[FONT=&quot]ys ago and this one b/c i [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]really want a beige one[/FONT]. Please help me fo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r the last time. Thank [/FONT][FONT=&quot]you so much!!!

Item: Nightingale
Selle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: k[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]rik[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ristjones[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
Listing Numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]221487880587
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3391b4d98b[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## hrhsunshine

theringmaster1 said:


> I haven't decided between a nightingale i got authenticated a few da[FONT=&quot]ys ago and this one b/c i [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]really want a beige one[/FONT]. Please help me fo[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r the last time. Thank [/FONT][FONT=&quot]you so much!!!
> 
> Item: Nightingale
> Selle[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: k[/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]rik[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ristjones[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> Listing Numbe[/FONT][FONT=&quot]r: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]221487880587
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...587?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3391b4d98b[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]



Pls have seller show closeup shots of the parts of the parts I need to see. Refer to my signature for what they are.


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! Was wondering if anyone can assist me in authenticating this gorgeous Nightingale. Is it the real deal or otherwise? Thank you.
Item: Givenchy croc-embossed nightingale
Listing number: 181442705760
Seller: amt665
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-EXCELL...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3ed3f960


----------



## hrhsunshine

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi! Was wondering if anyone can assist me in authenticating this gorgeous Nightingale. Is it the real deal or otherwise? Thank you.
> Item: Givenchy croc-embossed nightingale
> Listing number: 181442705760
> Seller: amt665
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-EXCELL...760?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a3ed3f960



Pls ask seller for shots other strap connector from BOTH sides of the hw piece and close up of the top closure zipper pull tab (both sides of the tab) and the other side of the inside leather tab


----------



## thara

I havent contributed to a diverse range of discussions because this is the first time I am interested in such an expensive bag and just wondered if it is possible that someone sells givenchy nightingale bags without a label which are authentic. Thank you anyway.


----------



## LeFab

Can you help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Please. Will appreciate your help. Thank you. 
Item Name: ALL OUT SALE! Givenchy Pandora
Item Number: 281379541383
Seller ID: mrs.c12
Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/281379541383?cmd=VISPEC


----------



## hrhsunshine

thara said:


> I havent contributed to a diverse range of discussions because this is the first time I am interested in such an expensive bag and just wondered if it is possible that someone sells givenchy nightingale bags without a label which are authentic. Thank you anyway.



Being active is not hard. TPF is more than just expensive bags. There are so many other topics. Poke around. There is alot to read and share.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

LeFab said:


> Can you help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Please. Will appreciate your help. Thank you.
> Item Name: ALL OUT SALE! Givenchy Pandora
> Item Number: 281379541383
> Seller ID: mrs.c12
> Link: http://m.ebay.ph/itm/281379541383?cmd=VISPEC




Looks good


----------



## larojibalnca

Hey hrhsunshine could you please help me authenticate this Antigona? 

Item: NWOT GIVENCHY Antigona Baby Pink Goat skin. $1650 Current season!
Listing number: 291188370473
Seller: absolutely_fabulous_1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-GIVENC...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cc2dec29

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

larojibalnca said:


> Hey hrhsunshine could you please help me authenticate this Antigona?
> 
> Item: NWOT GIVENCHY Antigona Baby Pink Goat skin. $1650 Current season!
> Listing number: 291188370473
> Seller: absolutely_fabulous_1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-GIVENC...473?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cc2dec29
> 
> Thanks in advance!



None if the photos are what I need for authentication. Pls refer to my signature for details.


----------



## LeFab

Thank you so much!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## j_josephine

Hi, lovely ladies can you please help me authenthicate the bag for me. Thanks heaps 

Item: Givenchy nightingale 
Item number: 151352661389
Seller Id: just-feel-limited


----------



## Brookefox429

Hi Could someone help me out to authenticate this Givenchy Antioga. It's on ebay therefore I'm always a little leery. I've never owned one so I'm not sure what to look for. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141343477697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

j_josephine said:


> Hi, lovely ladies can you please help me authenthicate the bag for me. Thanks heaps
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale
> Item number: 151352661389
> Seller Id: just-feel-limited
> 
> View attachment 2684944
> View attachment 2684945
> View attachment 2684946
> View attachment 2684947
> View attachment 2684952
> View attachment 2684953
> View attachment 2684959
> View attachment 2684960
> View attachment 2684961





Brookefox429 said:


> Hi Could someone help me out to authenticate this Givenchy Antioga. It's on ebay therefore I'm always a little leery. I've never owned one so I'm not sure what to look for. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141343477697?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Ladies, pls thoroughly read my guidelines in my signature, esp the the three that are listed in red.


----------



## j_josephine

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies, pls thoroughly read my guidelines in my signature, esp the the three that are listed in red.




Hi Hrhsunchine, sorry i forgot to put the link to the auction 
This is the link
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151352661389?nav=SEARCH 
Thank you


----------



## Michaela84

Hello,  
ladies can you help me authenthicate the bag for me?    
Item: Givenchy  Nightingale Perfo Bag 
Item number: SI019  
Thank you very much  







Michaela


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Michaela84

Item number: SI0190



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Bellersh

*Could you please help me authenthicate the following bag for me? 
*
I will make a payment soon.
Item: Givenchy Obsedia Evening Clutch
ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271541165487 

Additional pic (link):

http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-54CE_53C22327.html


http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-47FA_53C22327.html


http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-5EC8_53C22327.html


http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-F487_53C22327.html


http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-87E7_53C22327.html

Thank you very much


----------



## hrhsunshine

j_josephine said:


> Hi Hrhsunchine, sorry i forgot to put the link to the auction
> This is the link
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/151352661389?nav=SEARCH
> Thank you



Pls note my second guideline which states: 2. I do NOT authenticate for those who use TPF primarily for getting authentications.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Michaela84 said:


> Item number: SI0190
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





Bellersh said:


> *Could you please help me authenthicate the following bag for me?
> *
> I will make a payment soon.
> Item: Givenchy Obsedia Evening Clutch
> ebay Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271541165487
> 
> Additional pic (link):
> 
> http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-54CE_53C22327.html
> 
> 
> http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-47FA_53C22327.html
> 
> 
> http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-5EC8_53C22327.html
> 
> 
> http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-F487_53C22327.html
> 
> 
> http://upload.sodazaa.com/share-87E7_53C22327.html
> 
> Thank you very much



Ladies, pls carefully read the guidelines in my signature. I have three items listed and a link to more details. Pls pay particular attention to the three listed in red.


----------



## alexmimi

what about this one girls?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/14134330077...4480&_trkparms=gh1g=I141343300770.N2.S1.M3594


----------



## hrhsunshine

alexmimi said:


> what about this one girls?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/14134330077...4480&_trkparms=gh1g=I141343300770.N2.S1.M3594




Pls read all guidelines about this thread. You can find them in my signature.


----------



## nisanggina

Hi experts! Can you please authenticate this.
I had buy it already, just wondering if this one is fake or just happen to have very very very minor imperfections. The stiches are fine , just a bit messy in the strap (tiny part on the strap used to put together the other part of the strap) and super tiny bit of white thing in the bottom corner. 
Please note that those imperfections are not shown in the picture on ebay website.
But here I have attached pictures of them

Item Name: givenchy antigona mini sugar crossbody bag in black "bnwt" 
Item Number: 181452831019
Seller ID: loukpeach
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181452831019?txnId=1213543411008

Look forward!


----------



## hrhsunshine

nisanggina said:


> Hi experts! Can you please authenticate this.
> I had buy it already, just wondering if this one is fake or just happen to have very very very minor imperfections. The stiches are fine , just a bit messy in the strap (tiny part on the strap used to put together the other part of the strap) and super tiny bit of white thing in the bottom corner.
> Please note that those imperfections are not shown in the picture on ebay website.
> But here I have attached pictures of them
> 
> Item Name: givenchy antigona mini sugar crossbody bag in black "bnwt"
> Item Number: 181452831019
> Seller ID: loukpeach
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181452831019?txnId=1213543411008
> 
> Look forward!



Please read my authentication guidelines prior to posting. You will find them in my signature.


----------



## nisanggina

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my authentication guidelines prior to posting. You will find them in my signature.



Would you please authenticate this first? I dont have any givenchy boutique in my local area.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nisanggina said:


> Would you please authenticate this first? I dont have any givenchy boutique in my local area.



Please read my guidelines. 
I do NOT authenticate purchased items and I only authenticate for active members who contribute to a diverse range of discussions.
You can find online authentication services if you search.  They are quick and reasonably priced.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## uncoolfake

Item: Givenchy Pandora Pepe Mini Purple
Seller: TheRealReal
Comments if any: I just want to know whether this is old model or fake. Because this one is different from recent pandora minis but I think this one is authentic.


----------



## uncoolfake

ATTACHING MORE PHOTOS!
Item: Givenchy Pandora Pepe Mini Purple
Seller: TheRealReal
Comments if any: I just want to know whether this is old model or fake. Because this one is different from recent pandora minis but I think this one is authentic.

THANK YOU!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

uncoolfake said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Pepe Mini Purple
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Comments if any: I just want to know whether this is old model or fake. Because this one is different from recent pandora minis but I think this one is authentic.



Please refer to my signature for guidelines. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## uncoolfake

Item: Givenchy Pandora Pepe Mini Purple
Seller: TheRealReal
Comments if any: I just want to know whether this is old model or fake. Because this one is different from recent pandora minis but I think this one is authentic.
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-pandora-crossbody-bag
Comments if any: Special comments here


----------



## uncoolfake

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for guidelines. Thank you for your understanding.


Hi!

I edited my post with the link that i found!


----------



## hrhsunshine

uncoolfake said:


> Hi!
> 
> I edited my post with the link that i found!



Please note that one of my stipulations is that I do not authenticate purchased items.


----------



## uncoolfake

hrhsunshine said:


> Please note that one of my stipulations is that I do not authenticate purchased items.


Oh&#8230;Okay.
I just wanted to make sure. 
Pretty please&#8230;?


----------



## hrhsunshine

uncoolfake said:


> OhOkay.
> I just wanted to make sure.
> Pretty please?



If you are concerned about  the authenticity, you can refer to services like Authenticate4U or *****************. They are reasonable and prompt.

Pls understand my guidelines are firm.


----------



## ryrybaby12

Item: Givenchy Antigona medium in grey
Listing number: 261536915869
Seller: mycloset1111
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2250-Givenchy-Antigona-medium-in-grey-excellent-with-tags-receipt-spring-2014/261536915869?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211132617%26meid%3D8423589467037738589%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D20140211132617%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D261536915869%26clkid%3D8423590620265689262&_qi=RTM1562569
Comments if any: Thank you!!  I am going to ask her what grey this is thought....I thought only Elephant was out in 2014- but she got this at the Guam Givenchy.  This looks like the light grey that we have here in the US, only goatskin....


----------



## hrhsunshine

ryrybaby12 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona medium in grey
> Listing number: 261536915869
> Seller: mycloset1111
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2250-Givenchy-Antigona-medium-in-grey-excellent-with-tags-receipt-spring-2014/261536915869?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211132617%26meid%3D8423589467037738589%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D20140211132617%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D261536915869%26clkid%3D8423590620265689262&_qi=RTM1562569
> Comments if any: Thank you!!  I am going to ask her what grey this is thought....I thought only Elephant was out in 2014- but she got this at the Guam Givenchy.  This looks like the light grey that we have here in the US, only goatskin....



Authentic. This might be the same grey that I have seen in the Lucrezia which as a lovely light grey with lilac undertone. You should ask seller if it is a straight grey or has that undertone to be sure.


----------



## ryrybaby12

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. This might be the same grey that I have seen in the Lucrezia which as a lively light grey with lilac undertone. You should ask seller if it is a straight grey or has that undertone to be sure.


 

Okay!!  Thank you so much.  Will ask her.


----------



## dada_

Hi, can you help me with this bag? 

tem: Authentic 100 Givenchy Bag Large Antigona 
Listing number: 111413544243
Seller: nunziafra04
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f0c3c533

Thanks !


----------



## hrhsunshine

dada_ said:


> Hi, can you help me with this bag?
> 
> tem: Authentic 100 Givenchy Bag Large Antigona
> Listing number: 111413544243
> Seller: nunziafra04
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f0c3c533
> 
> Thanks !



I strongly encourage you to participate in variety of threads other than just trying to find out about authenticity. Please refer to my guidelines, particularly #2.


----------



## Liali

Would really love to add this Givenchy Antigona to my black bag collection 

Item: Givenchy Antigona leather handbag
Listing Number: 291193352784
Seller: besser-de
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Ant...352784?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item43cc79f250

I'm hoping you don't mind that it's from the German eBay  
Thank you so much in advance !


----------



## hrhsunshine

Liali said:


> Would really love to add this Givenchy Antigona to my black bag collection
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona leather handbag
> Listing Number: 291193352784
> Seller: besser-de
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Ant...352784?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item43cc79f250
> 
> I'm hoping you don't mind that it's from the German eBay
> Thank you so much in advance !



Kein Problem...Looks authentic based on photos.


----------



## hannahbag

Item: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDUIM ANTIGONA BAG "BLACK LEATHER"
Listing number: 131248045602
Seller: drexylynx1010
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131248045602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
Comments if any: The seller has accepted my offer and I am going to make the payment. I requested more photos, but seller is very firm that he/she never sells fake stuffs. Please advise. 
If more detail pictures are required, I think I will have to pay first and take pictures when I receive them. This is refundable item if I can prove its none-authenticity.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahbag said:


> Item: BRAND NEW AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDUIM ANTIGONA BAG "BLACK LEATHER"
> Listing number: 131248045602
> Seller: drexylynx1010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131248045602?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Comments if any: The seller has accepted my offer and I am going to make the payment. I requested more photos, but seller is very firm that he/she never sells fake stuffs. Please advise.
> If more detail pictures are required, I think I will have to pay first and take pictures when I receive them. This is refundable item if I can prove its none-authenticity.



Pls read my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## hannahbag

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls read my guidelines in my signature.


Hi hrhsunshine

Would you please advise where I can request for authentication service? I thought this forum was one of them. I don't mind paying fee. Appreciate your thorough knowledge.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hannahbag said:


> Hi hrhsunshine
> 
> Would you please advise where I can request for authentication service? I thought this forum was one of them. I don't mind paying fee. Appreciate your thorough knowledge.



As long as the guidelines are met, we authenticate. I would encourage you to contribute and participate in a wide variety of threads. There are Authenticate4u and *****************. Resonable fees and pretty prompt.


----------



## Jaydoncameron

Hi can you tell me if this is authentic
Givenchy Pandora Medium
item number 181469129558)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181469129558?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

It doesn't say "made in Italy" anywhere
seller looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jaydoncameron said:


> Hi can you tell me if this is authentic
> Givenchy Pandora Medium
> item number 181469129558)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181469129558?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> It doesn't say "made in Italy" anywhere
> seller looks good



Pls refer to my guidelines. You can find them in my signature in red.


----------



## Bellersh

Hi,

Could you please help me see this one (ebay)?

*Item: *NEW Givenchy Obsedia Black Goat Leather Clutch with Snake Chain Silver Hardware
*Listing number: *161348890649
*Seller: *hueydeweylouie
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Givench...tch-Snake-Chain-Silver-Hardware-/161348890649
*Comments if any:* -


Thank you and best regards,
Bellersh


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bellersh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please help me see this one (ebay)?
> 
> *Item: *NEW Givenchy Obsedia Black Goat Leather Clutch with Snake Chain Silver Hardware
> *Listing number: *161348890649
> *Seller: *hueydeweylouie
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Givench...tch-Snake-Chain-Silver-Hardware-/161348890649
> *Comments if any:* -
> 
> 
> Thank you and best regards,
> Bellersh



I reponded to your first request from earlier this month. Pls read my guidelines. I encourage you to participate on the forum in a variety of discussions.


----------



## kacamocha

Please help me to authenticate the following 2 bags I saw on ebay, I've been dying to get a red nightingale but was worried that it's a fake. Thanks!!!

Item: Givenchy NIGHTINGALE Medium Red Lamb Leather Shoulder Tote Shopper Bag
Listing number: 390836099243
Seller: 3662marina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-NI...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5affa598ab

Item: Givenchy Red Grained Goatskin Leather Medium Nightingale Satchel AUTH NWT
Listing number: 390836099243
Seller: clarsanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-2K-Givenc..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51bb241b7a#shpCntId


----------



## dada_

Need your help!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Pink Small
Listing number: 161376442817
Seller: castel1920
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Ant...817?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2592c919c1&_uhb=1

Can be real bag at this price?


----------



## hrhsunshine

kacamocha said:


> Please help me to authenticate the following 2 bags I saw on ebay, I've been dying to get a red nightingale but was worried that it's a fake. Thanks!!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy NIGHTINGALE Medium Red Lamb Leather Shoulder Tote Shopper Bag
> Listing number: 390836099243
> Seller: 3662marina
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-NI...243?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5affa598ab
> 
> Item: Givenchy Red Grained Goatskin Leather Medium Nightingale Satchel AUTH NWT
> Listing number: 390836099243
> Seller: clarsanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-2K-Givenc..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51bb241b7a#shpCntId



Please read my guidelines which are in my signature. I highlight three very important restrictions in red and have details in the link.



dada_ said:


> Need your help!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Pink Small
> Listing number: 161376442817
> Seller: castel1920
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Ant...817?pt=Donna_Borse&hash=item2592c919c1&_uhb=1
> 
> Can be real bag at this price?



Pls adhere to my guidelines, especially the 2nd one regarding members who primarily use tPF for authentication purposes.


----------



## marthac0530

Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale Bag:


Item: Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale in Purple Calfskin
Listing number: 261539800175
Seller: upawn
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce4fca46f&_uhb=1

Thanks!


----------



## brdck7

Hi there, can someone please authenticate this bag for me?

Item: New $1750 Givenchy Micro Messenger Red Nightingale Lamb Leather Bag 
Listing number: 201132369380
Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201132369380&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

marthac0530 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale Bag:
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale in Purple Calfskin
> Listing number: 261539800175
> Seller: upawn
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-Gi..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3ce4fca46f&_uhb=1
> 
> Thanks!



No red flags. To be completely sure, I would want to see the inside tags, by the zipper pocket and the inside tag (both sides).


----------



## hrhsunshine

brdck7 said:


> Hi there, can someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item: New $1750 Givenchy Micro Messenger Red Nightingale Lamb Leather Bag
> Listing number: 201132369380
> Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=201132369380&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!



Pls read the guidelines in my signature. I encourage to participate in a wide variety of discussions.


----------



## goldfish19

Hello hrhsunshine! May I please request for authentication? Thank you in advance 

Item: NEW AUTH Givenchy Nightingale Micro Zanzi Satchel Bag GREEN $1715
Listing number: 291198782846
Seller: kelly262626
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-Gi...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cccccd7e


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hello hrhsunshine! May I please request for authentication? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item: NEW AUTH Givenchy Nightingale Micro Zanzi Satchel Bag GREEN $1715
> Listing number: 291198782846
> Seller: kelly262626
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-Gi...846?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43cccccd7e



Looks good


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## yoggie.long

Dear Authenticators, I recently bought a Givenchy Pandora Medium in Goatskin with pale goldtone hardware. The seller claims that it was bought from Neiman Marcus. Walked into the boutique and they told me that the goatskin design doesn't come with gold tone hardware =( Can someone help me to authenticate? Appreciate lots!! Help!! &#128546;


----------



## yoggie.long

Dear Authenticators, added more photos! Appreciate your help lots!


----------



## hrhsunshine

yoggie.long said:


> Dear Authenticators, added more photos! Appreciate your help lots!



Pls read my guidelines. I do not authenticate purchased items. U can contact an online authentication service for quick and affordable assistance.


----------



## crystaljewel10

Item: GIVENCHY Grained Goatskin Small Antigona Dark Purple
Listing number is applicable: 59319
Seller: FashionPhile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Grained-Goatskin-Small-Antigona-Dark-Purple-59319#
Comments if any: Hi, I'm new to using the forum although I have been lurking as a reader for a bit now. Thank you in advance for any help you can provide. I appreciate it


----------



## Tamiirahh

Hi guys! Pleas authenticate this Givenchy micro nightingale bag for me! Its up on ebay and I am verrrryyy tempted to purchase it. Title says "AUTH.." She also titled the retail price on the title being $1715 which is not true.. Its much less than that. The person has 100% positive feedback and has sold designer items before. The seller provided a detailed description about the bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

crystaljewel10 said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Grained Goatskin Small Antigona Dark Purple
> Listing number is applicable: 59319
> Seller: FashionPhile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Grained-Goatskin-Small-Antigona-Dark-Purple-59319#
> Comments if any: Hi, I'm new to using the forum although I have been lurking as a reader for a bit now. Thank you in advance for any help you can provide. I appreciate it



Please carefully review my guidelines. You can find them in my signature.



Tamiirahh said:


> Hi guys! Pleas authenticate this Givenchy micro nightingale bag for me! Its up on ebay and I am verrrryyy tempted to purchase it. Title says "AUTH.." She also titled the retail price on the title being $1715 which is not true.. Its much less than that. The person has 100% positive feedback and has sold designer items before. The seller provided a detailed description about the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2699700
> View attachment 2699701
> View attachment 2699702
> View attachment 2699703
> View attachment 2699704
> View attachment 2699706
> View attachment 2699707
> View attachment 2699708
> View attachment 2699709
> View attachment 2699710
> View attachment 2699711



Please carefully review my guidelines. You can find them in my signature.


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello once again hrhsunshine! May I ask if this is authentic?
Item: Givenchy Pandora Box -Mini Handbag 
Listing number: 331268380650
Seller: rbmbaz0zi0
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331268380650

TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Hello once again hrhsunshine! May I ask if this is authentic?
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Box -Mini Handbag
> Listing number: 331268380650
> Seller: rbmbaz0zi0
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331268380650
> 
> TIA



No red flags. If you want to be more sure, you can ask for clear close shot of the magnetic closesure hw and inside tag.


----------



## marthac0530

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. To be completely sure, I would want to see the inside tags, by the zipper pocket and the inside tag (both sides).




Thanks. Decided not to buy the bag as the zipper has parts where its tarnished...not sure if hat can be reapired.


----------



## mytnguyen26

Hello lovely authenticators,

Would you please help me authenticate this Nightingale bag. I really appreciate your help!

Item name: Givenchy nightingale, medium black
Item Number: 221506384862
Seller name: kitav0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ni...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3392cf33de

Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mytnguyen26 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate this Nightingale bag. I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy nightingale, medium black
> Item Number: 221506384862
> Seller name: kitav0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-ni...862?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3392cf33de
> 
> Thank you very much!



No red flags but I would like to see the other inside tag (front and back) and both sides of a strap connector hw (focused and close up) to be sure.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Leather Nightingale Micro Totebag Red(Dark Orange) Shoulder
Listing number: 271560942984
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3a4b2588#viTabs_0

Thanks!


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. If you want to be more sure, you can ask for clear close shot of the magnetic closesure hw and inside tag.



Thank you dear!
I've actually asked for them but she hasn't posted them. Also what I'm worried about is that it doesn't come with the authentication card and leather swatch. She says it only comes with the Saks price tag. That's a bit odd isn't it?


----------



## mytnguyen26

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but I would like to see the other inside tag (front and back) and both sides of a strap connector hw (focused and close up) to be sure.



thank you very very much. I'll contact the seller for request


----------



## marthac0530

Hi. Can you please help me authenticate these Givenchy Antigona bags please? TIA!

Item: Givenchy antigona bag
Listing number: 131254688489
Seller: fashionehubol
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GIVENCHY-ANT..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e8f639ae9&_uhb=1

Item: Givenchy Antigona bag
Listing number: 131254692285
Seller: fashionehubol
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GIVENCHY-ANT..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e8f63a9bd&_uhb=1


----------



## sparks1007

Hi hrhsunshine. I'm sorry if this winds you up but are you adamant that sales to be authenticated have to be online? I'm considering a bag but it's not online (the seller is, but not the bag I'm considering). Problem is, people don't do online much in the country I live in  Thanks for reading.


----------



## racheeerio

Hi everyone,

It's my first time making a post so I hope someone can help me out! Saw this on gumtree and I think it looks like the real deal but I would just like to have a second opinion.

Item: Givenchy Antigona in Medium (Black)
Listing No.: 1052071840
Seller: Candice Black
Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melbourne-cbd/bags/givenchy-antigona-black-medium-rrp-2500/1052071840

Thank you!! The seller lives in the same state as me so hopefully I'll be able to arrange a meetup and see it in person.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Auth GIVENCHY Leather Nightingale Micro Totebag Red(Dark Orange) Shoulder
> Listing number: 271560942984
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3a4b2588#viTabs_0
> 
> Thanks!



Looks fine to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Thank you dear!
> I've actually asked for them but she hasn't posted them. Also what I'm worried about is that it doesn't come with the authentication card and leather swatch. She says it only comes with the Saks price tag. That's a bit odd isn't it?



They could have gotten lost while handled at the store.  You should request photos again and she can include them with her response to you. She doesn't have to necessarily post them in her listing.


----------



## hrhsunshine

marthac0530 said:


> Hi. Can you please help me authenticate these Givenchy Antigona bags please? TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy antigona bag
> Listing number: 131254688489
> Seller: fashionehubol
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GIVENCHY-ANT..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e8f639ae9&_uhb=1
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona bag
> Listing number: 131254692285
> Seller: fashionehubol
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/GIVENCHY-ANT..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item1e8f63a9bd&_uhb=1



Both are pathetic fakes.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxuryvice said:


> Just spotted this amazing pair of givenchy gladiators for $279 and thought I should share;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281398403446...84.m1555.l2649
> 
> I'm still in search of the runway spiked gladitor heels in baby blue. Please let me know if anyone has seen them.



1. I only authenticate purses and wallets.
2. Please read guidelines prior to posting on any authentication thread on TPF


----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


> Hi hrhsunshine. I'm sorry if this winds you up but are you adamant that sales to be authenticated have to be online? I'm considering a bag but it's not online (the seller is, but not the bag I'm considering). Problem is, people don't do online much in the country I live in  Thanks for reading.



Yes, I am adamant about having a live sale with an active link. (If I break a rule for one, I have to break the rules for all)  I would suggest contacting an online authentication service. You can google using "handbag authentication". They are quick and very reasonable with their fees.  All you have to do is send them photos of the item.


----------



## hrhsunshine

racheeerio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my first time making a post so I hope someone can help me out! Saw this on gumtree and I think it looks like the real deal but I would just like to have a second opinion.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona in Medium (Black)
> Listing No.: 1052071840
> Seller: Candice Black
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/melbourne-cbd/bags/givenchy-antigona-black-medium-rrp-2500/1052071840
> 
> Thank you!! The seller lives in the same state as me so hopefully I'll be able to arrange a meetup and see it in person.



Thanks for using the right format. However, please review my guidelines.


----------



## marthac0530

Please help me authenticate this nightingale. TIA.

Item: givenchy medium nightingale satchel in blue
Listing number: 191268330113
Seller: anneleg0712
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ME...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c887b1a81


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> They could have gotten lost while handled at the store.  You should request photos again and she can include them with her response to you. She doesn't have to necessarily post them in her listing.




Thank you for getting back to me!


----------



## marthac0530

hrhsunshine said:


> Both are pathetic fakes.


Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

marthac0530 said:


> Please help me authenticate this nightingale. TIA.
> 
> Item: givenchy medium nightingale satchel in blue
> Listing number: 191268330113
> Seller: anneleg0712
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ME...113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c887b1a81




Authentic


----------



## sparks1007

Thanks hrh. I will try to get the seller to post online.


----------



## Mhen016

Hi. i would like to purchase this Large Pandora. I hope you guys can help me and guide me before making a purchase. I really like the color plus the size is large  Thank you so much in advance.


Item: Givenchy Pandora Large
Listing number: 48301399
Seller: Elitebags
Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...y+pandora&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
Comments if any: Thank You in Advance.


----------



## uhhkate

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale BNWT
Listing number: 201135358115
Seller: jackandjack68
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed49a00a3

Comments: I'm confused by the discolorations and "glue spot". Seems inconsistent with Givenchy standards. Any info on this is very welcome - and thank you in advance, I appreciate your time.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mhen016 said:


> Hi. i would like to purchase this Large Pandora. I hope you guys can help me and guide me before making a purchase. I really like the color plus the size is large  Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Large
> Listing number: 48301399
> Seller: Elitebags
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...y+pandora&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
> Comments if any: Thank You in Advance.



Pls read my guidelines in my signature. Restrictions are in red.


----------



## hrhsunshine

uhhkate said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale BNWT
> Listing number: 201135358115
> Seller: jackandjack68
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...115?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ed49a00a3
> 
> Comments: I'm confused by the discolorations and "glue spot". Seems inconsistent with Givenchy standards. Any info on this is very welcome - and thank you in advance, I appreciate your time.



No red flags but I would want to see the strap connector hw (both sides of the hw piece) and the inside tags (one at zip pocket and the other tag, both sides)


----------



## marthac0530

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thanks again. Truly helpful


----------



## jlongner

Hello, I'm thinking of purchasing this bag.  Can you please authenticate?  Thank you!


Item: Givenchy Antigona Totes & shopper 
 Listing number: 171402867455
 Seller: omiblush25
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171402867455?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
 Comments if any: I can't find this color scheme on any other site.  The seller doesn't have any reviews as a seller, only as a buyer.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jlongner said:


> Hello, I'm thinking of purchasing this bag.  Can you please authenticate?  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Totes & shopper
> Listing number: 171402867455
> Seller: omiblush25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171402867455?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: I can't find this color scheme on any other site.  The seller doesn't have any reviews as a seller, only as a buyer.




Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## three bags full

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. To be completely sure, I would want to see the inside tags, by the zipper pocket and the inside tag (both sides).




Hello hrhsunshine, here are the additional photos that you need to continue with the authentication. These are from the same seller and the same listing  hope you can authenticate


----------



## hrhsunshine

three bags full said:


> Hello hrhsunshine, here are the additional photos that you need to continue with the authentication. These are from the same seller and the same listing  hope you can authenticate
> 
> View attachment 2704609
> View attachment 2704610
> View attachment 2704611
> View attachment 2704612
> View attachment 2704613



Unfortunately, this listing has ended. The sale must be still active with a live link.


----------



## heinze57

Hi there, 

I am considering buying the below bag on ebay, please could someone possibly authenticate?

Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Bag
Listing number: 141361640301
Seller: tracykillbill11 (44  Feedback score: 44)
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141361640301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments if any: seller provided following measurements: this is a medium size nightingale bag width: 45cm length: 29 cm


----------



## three bags full

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, this listing has ended. The sale must be still active with a live link.




 Item name: AUTHENTIC Medium Nightingale in Purple Lambskin GHW COMPLETE

Seller id: upawn

Listing number: 261544622855 

Here is the active link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Me...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce5463b07&_uhb=1


Hope you can authenticate  thanks in advance!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

heinze57 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am considering buying the below bag on ebay, please could someone possibly authenticate?
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Bag
> Listing number: 141361640301
> Seller: tracykillbill11 (44  Feedback score: 44)
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141361640301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments if any: seller provided following measurements: this is a medium size nightingale bag width: 45cm length: 29 cm



Please refer to my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## hrhsunshine

three bags full said:


> Item name: AUTHENTIC Medium Nightingale in Purple Lambskin GHW COMPLETE
> 
> Seller id: upawn
> 
> Listing number: 261544622855
> 
> Here is the active link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/AUTHENTIC-Me...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce5463b07&_uhb=1
> 
> 
> Hope you can authenticate  thanks in advance!!



Looks good!


----------



## three bags full

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!




Thank you hrhsunshine!


----------



## tin420

is there an authentic givenchy nightingale (lambskin) with beige canvass interior? the ones sold in stores now has black interiors...can someone please confirm.  TIA!


----------



## uhhkate

tin420 said:


> is there an authentic givenchy nightingale (lambskin) with beige canvass interior? the ones sold in stores now has black interiors...can someone please confirm.  TIA!


The two-tone nightingales (current season) have beige canvas linings. It's 50% sheepskin and 50% calfskin though, not lamb. At least, the old pink gale I purchased from Elyse Walker has a beige lining. Hope that helps.


----------



## sparks1007

Would be really grateful if you could please have a look at this 

Listing number: NA
Seller: Marga Canon
Link: https://www.facebook.com/canonebags...33977163612.1073744286.100007710698110&type=3


----------



## zhadjieva

Hello all , i am new here and i will be really glad if someone help me to authenticate this Givenchy Rottweiler Clutch Bag!  The seller said that he bough if from England for $218.7 with 30 %sale but it is really suspiciously because i have seen this bag in barneys for $465. The seller is selling it for $238.89. He says that it is original and comes with certificate and dust bag. Please help me and sorry for my bad english! 

IMAGES:


----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


> Would be really grateful if you could please have a look at this
> 
> Listing number: NA
> Seller: Marga Canon
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/canonebags...33977163612.1073744286.100007710698110&type=3



Pls note the third point under my guidelines. I do not authenticate bags sold via blogs or social media.


----------



## hrhsunshine

zhadjieva said:


> Hello all , i am new here and i will be really glad if someone help me to authenticate this Givenchy Rottweiler Clutch Bag!  The seller said that he bough if from England for $218.7 with 30 %sale but it is really suspiciously because i have seen this bag in barneys for $465. The seller is selling it for $238.89. He says that it is original and comes with certificate and dust bag. Please help me and sorry for my bad english!
> 
> IMAGES:



Pls refer to my signature for authentication guidelines.  As your request doesn't meet the guidelines, I strongly encourage you contact an online authentication service prior to any purchase. They are quick and fees are very reasonable.


----------



## sparks1007

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls note the third point under my guidelines. I do not authenticate bags sold via blogs or social media.



Hi hrh. Sorry about that. Here's the post that isn't on Facebook. 

http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/44429142/Authentic+Givenchy+Medium+Pandora+Copper+Sheepskin?referralKeywords=authentic+givenchy+pandora


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Hi could you help me?
is this Antigona authenthic?
link:
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Ant...43?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ed4e09773
seller:  beautybuysireland
 			 		 	Numero oggetto eBay: 
201139984243
thank you very much!!
Lety from Italy


----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


> Hi hrh. Sorry about that. Here's the post that isn't on Facebook.
> 
> http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...n?referralKeywords=authentic+givenchy+pandora



This doesn't work


----------



## hrhsunshine

Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi could you help me?
> is this Antigona authenthic?
> link:
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Givenchy-Ant...43?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2ed4e09773
> seller:  beautybuysireland
> Numero oggetto eBay:
> 201139984243
> thank you very much!!
> Lety from Italy



I am not sure of this one. Most things look good but there is something about this bag that concerns me.

I would also encourage you to participate widely on the forum.


----------



## sparks1007

I give up.  I think it's a sign to look elsewhere.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


> I give up.  I think it's a sign to look elsewhere.



Probably, u will find one that is meant to be


----------



## sparks1007

Thanks Sunshine!


----------



## astridch7

Please help me authenticate this bag I got online. The way the strap is double makes me believe it is fake, could it be first generation? The zippers also do not say anything. 
Thank you!


----------



## astridch7

The leather is real


----------



## hrhsunshine

astridch7 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag I got online. The way the strap is double makes me believe it is fake, could it be first generation? The zippers also do not say anything.
> Thank you!




Please always review thread guidelines. You can find this authentication thread's guidelines in my signature.


----------



## Prettyshy

Hello, appreciate if I could get some help in authenticating this bag. Many thanks

Item: Givenchy pandora
Listing number: 221514655194
Seller: ohio1515
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514655194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Prettyshy said:


> Hello, appreciate if I could get some help in authenticating this bag. Many thanks
> 
> Item: Givenchy pandora
> Listing number: 221514655194
> Seller: ohio1515
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514655194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Thank you for using the proper format, however, I authenticate for members who are active and have participated in a wide variety of discussions.  I encourage you to do so.  The PF has lot of great topics to offer.


----------



## Shopping11

Prettyshy

Member

Joined:*Mar 2014

Hi sunshine,
I am also looking at this bag. Not very familiar with Givenchy but love the design. Can you provide your opinion on the bag please. TIA

Item:*Givenchy*pandora
Listing number: 221514655194
Seller: ohio1515
Link:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514655194...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

Shopping11 said:


> Prettyshy
> 
> Member
> 
> Joined:*Mar 2014
> 
> Hi sunshine,
> I am also looking at this bag. Not very familiar with Givenchy but love the design. Can you provide your opinion on the bag please. TIA
> 
> Item:*Givenchy*pandora
> Listing number: 221514655194
> Seller: ohio1515
> Link:*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514655194...84.m1423.l2649



Link doesn't work properly.


----------



## Shopping11

Let me re-post.
Hope it works now.
TIA 


Item: Givenchy pandora shoulder bag
Listing number: 221514655194
Seller: ohio1515
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514655194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## misslenn

Hello Ladies, Appreciate if you can help to authenticate this bag pls...

Thanks in advance 

Item: Givenchy nightingale
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: Bagworld
Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/171276-givenchy-nightingale-medium-1100-95-new.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

misslenn said:


> Hello Ladies, Appreciate if you can help to authenticate this bag pls...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: Bagworld
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/171276-givenchy-nightingale-medium-1100-95-new.html



Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature, in particular #2. thank you


----------



## uhhkate

Hrhsunshine - do you have a preferred authentication service for post-sale authentications? I have used authenticate4u in the past but noticed that Givenchy is not included in the list of brands for which handbag authentication is offered. 

Thank you (again) for your time and expertise.

EDIT - Confirmed by Lesley that Givenchy handbag authentication is offered, I will leave the post up for others' reference.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Shopping11 said:


> Let me re-post.
> Hope it works now.
> TIA
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy pandora shoulder bag
> Listing number: 221514655194
> Seller: ohio1515
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221514655194?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

misslenn said:


> Hello Ladies, Appreciate if you can help to authenticate this bag pls...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: Bagworld
> Link: http://deluxemall.com/more-designer-brands/171276-givenchy-nightingale-medium-1100-95-new.html



Please refer to my guidelines in my signature, in particular #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

uhhkate said:


> Hrhsunshine - do you have a preferred authentication service for post-sale authentications? I have used authenticate4u in the past but noticed that Givenchy is not included in the list of brands for which handbag authentication is offered.
> 
> Thank you (again) for your time and expertise.
> 
> EDIT - Confirmed by Lesley that Givenchy handbag authentication is offered, I will leave the post up for others' reference.



Ok, good luck.


----------



## peishanchou

hrhsunshine, you are amazing for doing this, thanks so much.  I didn't even know I could do this and already placed a bid on this nightingale.  Can you please help me authenticate it?  I have been in love with this bag for over 5 years now and could never afford it since I support my parents but now I might be able to!

Thank you, thank you!

Item: Givenchy Large Nightingale Blue Lamb Leather 
Listing number: 151372484681
Seller: nard.
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151372484681?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

peishanchou said:


> hrhsunshine, you are amazing for doing this, thanks so much.  I didn't even know I could do this and already placed a bid on this nightingale.  Can you please help me authenticate it?  I have been in love with this bag for over 5 years now and could never afford it since I support my parents but now I might be able to!
> 
> Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Large Nightingale Blue Lamb Leather
> Listing number: 151372484681
> Seller: nard.
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151372484681?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



I don't see any red flags. Looks fine to me. Just be sure a large is what you want. The measurements on this bag do indeed seem to be that of a large sized gale.


----------



## peishanchou

Oh you are the BEST, thank you!!!! I do want the large, I told you I have been in love with it for around 5-7 years now and the large was what I fell in love with and popular back then.  I know all bags are getting smaller now.  How much do you think I just bid up for this?  How much is too much?  What are some of your favorite bags now that I should look at that's under $1000 but still designer and biggish?  I was looking at the Coach Borough since it's not over $1000.


----------



## peishanchou

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags. Looks fine to me. Just be sure a large is what you want. The measurements on this bag do indeed seem to be that of a large sized gale.


hrhsunshine, can I get your expertise on the bag again?  So I asked the seller to post more photos so that I can determine what color blue this is, so she did, she added two more photos but now I am confused because I originally thought it was a deep navy blue but the last two photos make it look like a grey blue?  Which blue do you think it is?  Sorry, I do not know these bags well enough and now that I looked online to see if there is a deep navy blue, there doesn't seem to be.  I need some help please.

Is it more this one:
http://cultstatus.com.au/collection...ightingale-maxi-zanzi-indigo1864#.U-Ry317fjwIcultstatus.com.au/collections/givenchy-date-old-to-new/products/nightingale-maxi-zanzi-indigo1864#.U-Ry317fjwI

Or this one with Liv Tyler:  ixpurse.com/?p=5025

Oh and in terms of size, can you please tell me what size Ashely Olsen is wearing here where she's holding her two coffees?  This is why I fell in love with the bag.  It looks like a large but then she is tiny.  I am 5'8'' so maybe the large can look like this on me?  Thanks so, so, so much!!!

snobessentials.com/2009/08/givenchy_nightingale_who_wore.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

peishanchou said:


> Oh you are the BEST, thank you!!!! I do want the large, I told you I have been in love with it for around 5-7 years now and the large was what I fell in love with and popular back then.  I know all bags are getting smaller now.  How much do you think I just bid up for this?  How much is too much?  What are some of your favorite bags now that I should look at that's under $1000 but still designer and biggish?  I was looking at the Coach Borough since it's not over $1000.





peishanchou said:


> hrhsunshine, can I get your expertise on the bag again?  So I asked the seller to post more photos so that I can determine what color blue this is, so she did, she added two more photos but now I am confused because I originally thought it was a deep navy blue but the last two photos make it look like a grey blue?  Which blue do you think it is?  Sorry, I do not know these bags well enough and now that I looked online to see if there is a deep navy blue, there doesn't seem to be.  I need some help please.
> 
> Is it more this one:
> http://cultstatus.com.au/collection...ightingale-maxi-zanzi-indigo1864#.U-Ry317fjwIcultstatus.com.au/collections/givenchy-date-old-to-new/products/nightingale-maxi-zanzi-indigo1864#.U-Ry317fjwI
> 
> Or this one with Liv Tyler:  ixpurse.com/?p=5025
> 
> Oh and in terms of size, can you please tell me what size Ashely Olsen is wearing here where she's holding her two coffees?  This is why I fell in love with the bag.  It looks like a large but then she is tiny.  I am 5'8'' so maybe the large can look like this on me?  Thanks so, so, so much!!!
> 
> snobessentials.com/2009/08/givenchy_nightingale_who_wore.html



You are welcome for the authentication but the follow-up questions belong elsewhere as this is really an authentication thread. You can post your queries in their own thread or in a thread that is relevant to the questions you have. Thanks


----------



## cam37

Hi please could
You take a look at this bag for me 

Listing: givenchy nightingale medium bag in pearl grey
Item number:
271573647561
Seller: lauren2011_1988

Link: 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271573647561?nav=SEARCH
Many thanks


----------



## cupcake18

Listing: Givenchy Small Antigona Duffel in Gray Goat Leather
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e7fd1c32


Item number: 171395849266
Seller: primaclasseca (103 )


Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cam37 said:


> Hi please could
> You take a look at this bag for me
> 
> Listing: givenchy nightingale medium bag in pearl grey
> Item number:
> 271573647561
> Seller: lauren2011_1988
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271573647561?nav=SEARCH
> Many thanks




I would like to see the inside tags.  I need to see the front and back of the tag by the zipper pocket.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cupcake18 said:


> Listing: Givenchy Small Antigona Duffel in Gray Goat Leather
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...266?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e7fd1c32
> 
> 
> Item number: 171395849266
> Seller: primaclasseca (103 )
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Pls refer to my signature for guidelines. Pls note #2.


----------



## carlalim

Hi!

I bought a Givenchy Pandora from ******.com recently (since I've read very good reviews on this forum re. authenticity)., but after reading through the comments here, I'm a bit alarmed. 

My zippers do not say YKK or anything else, for that matter. Does this mean the bag I bought is fake??  Hope someone can please help me answer this. Am quite worried...

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

carlalim said:


> Hi!
> 
> I bought a Givenchy Pandora from ******.com recently (since I've read very good reviews on this forum re. authenticity)., but after reading through the comments here, I'm a bit alarmed.
> 
> My zippers do not say YKK or anything else, for that matter. Does this mean the bag I bought is fake??  Hope someone can please help me answer this. Am quite worried...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



This is a thread for authenticating bags prior to purchase. Although ****** is a reputable reseller, you can pursue authentication with an online authentication service.


----------



## cam37

Hi the seller has added the extra requested pictures to the listing. Please could you have another look 
Many thanks

Listing: givenchy nightingale medium bag in pearl grey
Item number:
271573647561
Seller: lauren2011_1988

Link: 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271573647561?nav=SEARCH


----------



## carlalim

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a thread for authenticating bags prior to purchase. Although ****** is a reputable reseller, you can pursue authentication with an online authentication service.





Hi, I know that, and wasn't actually looking for an authentication of my bag. I was just curious to know what you all thought of the zippers - whether ykk is being used consistently or not. But anyway, I've already spoken to Erica of ****** and it's all cleared up now. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cam37 said:


> Hi the seller has added the extra requested pictures to the listing. Please could you have another look
> Many thanks
> 
> Listing: givenchy nightingale medium bag in pearl grey
> Item number:
> 271573647561
> Seller: lauren2011_1988
> 
> Link:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271573647561?nav=SEARCH



Looks good.


----------



## cam37

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good.



Thank you so much for your help


----------



## svetka

Hello hrhsunshine! May I please request for authentication?  i got this bag on eBay. Very beautifull Looks real to me but very unusual . Never seen style like that before  Thank you in advance :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-La...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## hrhsunshine

svetka said:


> Hello hrhsunshine! May I please request for authentication?  i got this bag on eBay. Very beautifull Looks real to me but very unusual . Never seen style like that before  Thank you in advance :
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Large-Pandora-Messenger-/281408778101?nma=true&si=ICO0yYkTyMmzB4cVW8bAqq4n8xQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Please refer to my guidelines in my signature, in particular #2 and #3.


----------



## peishanchou

Hi hrhsunshine, thanks for the help with this bag last week, I did win it off of ebay and it's beautiful with no discoloration and the leather feels great (def leather smell) and well made but I have never seen a real nightingale before so I do not know.  The logos on the handles seem to be not perfectly even to one another, is that normal because it's leather or not?  It's really not that incredibly noticeable but I am being super paranoid.  How do I upload a photo to show you?

Hopefully this works:









<a href="http://s874.photobucket.com/user/peishanchou/media/photo2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/peishanchou/photo2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo2.jpg"/></a>

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

peishanchou said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, thanks for the help with this bag last week, I did win it off of ebay and it's beautiful with no discoloration and the leather feels great (def leather smell) and well made but I have never seen a real nightingale before so I do not know.  The logos on the handles seem to be not perfectly even to one another, is that normal because it's leather or not?  It's really not that incredibly noticeable but I am being super paranoid.  How do I upload a photo to show you?
> 
> Hopefully this works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s874.photobucket.com/user/peishanchou/media/photo2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab305/peishanchou/photo2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo2.jpg"/></a>
> 
> Thanks!



You're welcome. I found the bag to be authentic based on the listing photos. I don't comment on authenticity on bags after the purchase.


----------



## Lolapagola

Item: Givenchy Obsedia Messenge Bag
Listing number: 50429762
Seller: Kristine
Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=50429762
Comments if any: I'm new to Givenchy and really like this bag. Hope you can help me and that the pictures are sufficient.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lolapagola said:


> Item: Givenchy Obsedia Messenge Bag
> Listing number: 50429762
> Seller: Kristine
> Link: http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?finnkode=50429762
> Comments if any: I'm new to Givenchy and really like this bag. Hope you can help me and that the pictures are sufficient.



Please refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines, in particular #2. Thank you.


----------



## Lolapagola

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for my authentication guidelines, in particular #2. Thank you.



I thought that was what the "authenticate this" threads were for.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lolapagola said:


> I thought that was what the "authenticate this" threads were for.



You will find authenticators (in other forums as well) who prefer to provide this free and voluntary service to members who contribute widely in a variety of discussions in the TPF community.


----------



## Lolapagola

hrhsunshine said:


> You will find authenticators (in other forums as well) who prefer to provide this free and voluntary service to members who contribute widely in a variety of discussions in the TPF community.



I wasn't aware. I read TPF a lot, so I'll make sure to participate more in the other discussions as well then.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lolapagola said:


> I wasn't aware. I read TPF a lot, so I'll make sure to participate more in the other discussions as well then.



Thank you for your understanding. The more the merrier!


----------



## Lolapagola

hrhsunshine said:


> Thank you for your understanding. The more the merrier!



I thought maybe what I had to say wasn't too interesting, but I'll write page up and page down, then!


----------



## kharishma

How do I know if a Givenchy Pandora Medium in Black Calf Leather is authentic? It comes with the dustbag and authenticity card but is there anything else I should be looking out for?


----------



## hrhsunshine

kharishma said:


> How do I know if a Givenchy Pandora Medium in Black Calf Leather is authentic? It comes with the dustbag and authenticity card but is there anything else I should be looking out for?



Please google "handbag authentication services". I authenticate for active members how meet the 3 criteria found in my signature.


----------



## allisH

Hello! Would you please help me take a look at this? The only thing i dont have a picture of is a date code and thats Whats worrying me. Thanks  

Item, listing number and link: http://www.affordable-luxury.se/pro...category_id=108#sthash.Zs0v2snO.4RHKdQPP.dpbs

Seller: AffordableLuxury

Comments: everything about the bag is in the link above. 











xoxo Al


----------



## squeeni

Item: Givenchy Nightingale black medium handbag
Listing: can' find this number, sorry 
Seller: skinnyminichristi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...6768&clkid=9108960450450481116&_qi=RTM1562569

Comment: I was hoping to know if this was authentic? Unfortunately, I had not been around the past few months due to my injured horse and now am back and actively looking for this bag. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## hrhsunshine

allisH said:


> Hello! Would you please help me take a look at this? The only thing i dont have a picture of is a date code and thats Whats worrying me. Thanks
> 
> Item, listing number and link: http://www.affordable-luxury.se/pro...category_id=108#sthash.Zs0v2snO.4RHKdQPP.dpbs
> 
> Seller: AffordableLuxury
> 
> Comments: everything about the bag is in the link above.
> 
> View attachment 2722243
> View attachment 2722246
> View attachment 2722248
> View attachment 2722250
> View attachment 2722251
> View attachment 2722254
> View attachment 2722256
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo Al



Looks good to me


----------



## hrhsunshine

squeeni said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale black medium handbag
> Listing: can' find this number, sorry
> Seller: skinnyminichristi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...6768&clkid=9108960450450481116&_qi=RTM1562569
> 
> Comment: I was hoping to know if this was authentic? Unfortunately, I had not been around the past few months due to my injured horse and now am back and actively looking for this bag. Any help is greatly appreciated



No red flags but I would like to see the top closure zipper pulls.


----------



## squeeni

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but I would like to see the top closure zipper pulls.



Thanks. I have asked her for a picture of the zipper pulls and will post them when we get them. Thanks so much again


----------



## squeeni

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but I would like to see the top closure zipper pulls.


Item: Givenchy Nightingale black medium handbag
Listing: can' find this number, sorry 
Seller: skinnyminichristi
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti..._qi=RTM1562569

**Here are pic of the zipper pulls    
http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m58916081735#


----------



## hrhsunshine

squeeni said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale black medium handbag
> Listing: can' find this number, sorry
> Seller: skinnyminichristi
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authenti..._qi=RTM1562569
> 
> **Here are pic of the zipper pulls
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m58916081735#



Link doesn't work


----------



## squeeni

I am so sorry. Am trying to post the pics she sent. I am at work and if I can't get it to work here, then I will post when I get home tonight.


----------



## hrhsunshine

squeeni said:


> I am so sorry. Am trying to post the pics she sent. I am at work and if I can't get it to work here, then I will post when I get home tonight.



No problem. Will look at it then.


----------



## squeeni

hrhsunshine said:


> No problem. Will look at it then.



I am hoping these pics of the zipper pulls for the Givenchy Nightingale show up as am not too computer saavy. I am sorry for the link not working this AM. I really thank you for taking the time to review this bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

squeeni said:


> I am hoping these pics of the zipper pulls for the Givenchy Nightingale show up as am not too computer saavy. I am sorry for the link not working this AM. I really thank you for taking the time to review this bag
> 
> View attachment 2723242
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723243



U did good. Authentic.


----------



## squeeni

hrhsunshine said:


> U did good. Authentic.


Omg thank you so much. Now to bid and hopefully bring this beauty home. Thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

squeeni said:


> Omg thank you so much. Now to bid and hopefully bring this beauty home. Thank you so much



Ur welcome. Good luck!


----------



## meomiii

Item: Givenchy Mini Pandora Box Bag Authentic Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: rhi872011
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a42041fea

Hello, just came across this BEAUTIFUL BAG, have been in love with it for so long and just saw it on ebay for so cheap. COuld you please authenticate this. 

Thank you much appreciated


----------



## hrhsunshine

meomiii said:


> Item: Givenchy Mini Pandora Box Bag Authentic Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: rhi872011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a42041fea
> 
> Hello, just came across this BEAUTIFUL BAG, have been in love with it for so long and just saw it on ebay for so cheap. COuld you please authenticate this.
> 
> Thank you much appreciated



Pls refer to my guidelines in my signature, in particular #2. Thank u


----------



## gaw.jeanny

Hi, Can you help authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!


description: AUTH EXCELLENT! GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE CROC EMBOSSED TOTE BAG, LIMITED ED, LARGE 
seller:  amt665
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181493685739?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Kl1234

Item: FW 2013 Givenchy Medium Box Pandora in black
Listing number: 121401447182
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=121401447182
Comments: there was some feedback questioning authenticity on other items, please let me know what you think about this one. Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kl1234 said:


> Item: FW 2013 Givenchy Medium Box Pandora in black
> Listing number: 121401447182
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=121401447182
> Comments: there was some feedback questioning authenticity on other items, please let me know what you think about this one. Thank you!




I have two concerns.  The inside tag is different from any I have seen and the price tag is photographed attached to the bag and then not attached to the bag.  If you look at seller's feedback, you will see one buyer of a Givenchy tshirt complaining it was a fake.  That feedback and the odd inside tag would make me stay away.


----------



## Mhen016

Hi I am really looking for this Givenchy Small gale. Its slightly bigger than the Micro. Perfect for everyday errands. I hope you can help this before I purchase it. Thanks In Advance. Your help is much appreciated.

Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale in Royal Blue
Listing number: 51000656
Seller: elitebags
Link: www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/51000656/Authentic+Givenchy+Small+Nightingale
Comments if any: Kindly advise me if you need other photos for reference. I can request.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mhen016 said:


> Hi I am really looking for this Givenchy Small gale. Its slightly bigger than the Micro. Perfect for everyday errands. I hope you can help this before I purchase it. Thanks In Advance. Your help is much appreciated.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale in Royal Blue
> Listing number: 51000656
> Seller: elitebags
> Link: www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/51000656/Authentic+Givenchy+Small+Nightingale
> Comments if any: Kindly advise me if you need other photos for reference. I can request.



Based on photos provided, looks good


----------



## Mhen016

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on photos provided, looks good


Thanks a lot.  Btw, Does Givenchy bags happen to have same serial numbers? Or they are uniquely given per bag? I think I saw a medium Gale with the same serial as the one I would like to purchase. Im really going to buy that small Gale. Though I would like to make sure how does the serial number of a givenchy bags work


----------



## aliaayk

Hello,

I'd like to authenticate this Antigona please! Thank you
on the tag, it reads: 13L5100014 001
Antigona - Medium B
100% Cowhide Leather
3594639050927

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...lack-smooth-leather-with-gold-trim/1004341476


----------



## cam37

Hi please could
You authenticate this nightingale 


Item number: 131277402233
Seller id: clairypoopsy2
Listing title: givenchy mini nightingale black bag
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131277402233?nav=SEARCH

Many thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mhen016 said:


> Thanks a lot.  Btw, Does Givenchy bags happen to have same serial numbers? Or they are uniquely given per bag? I think I saw a medium Gale with the same serial as the one I would like to purchase. Im really going to buy that small Gale. Though I would like to make sure how does the serial number of a givenchy bags work



I prefer to not share characteristics of authentic and fake bags. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aliaayk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to authenticate this Antigona please! Thank you
> on the tag, it reads: 13L5100014 001
> Antigona - Medium B
> 100% Cowhide Leather
> 3594639050927
> 
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...lack-smooth-leather-with-gold-trim/1004341476



Please review my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cam37 said:


> Hi please could
> You authenticate this nightingale
> 
> 
> Item number: 131277402233
> Seller id: clairypoopsy2
> Listing title: givenchy mini nightingale black bag
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131277402233?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Many thanks



Pls have seller show inside tag (front and back) in good lighting and close up


----------



## Mhen016

hrhsunshine said:


> I prefer to not share characteristics of authentic and fake bags. Thanks for your understanding.


Oh okay. Thanks a lot dear  Since it looks good based on the photos, Im buying it Already. Now, bag banned till Christmas holiday LOL. Thanks a lot.


----------



## aliaayk

Item: 99% new Givenchy Antigona - Black smooth Leather with Gold trim
Listing number is applicable: 1004341476
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...lack-smooth-leather-with-gold-trim/1004341476
Comments if any: 
on the tag, it reads: 13L5100014 001
Antigona - Medium B
100% Cowhide Leather
3594639050927


----------



## hrhsunshine

aliaayk said:


> Item: 99% new Givenchy Antigona - Black smooth Leather with Gold trim
> Listing number is applicable: 1004341476
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-oth...lack-smooth-leather-with-gold-trim/1004341476
> Comments if any:
> on the tag, it reads: 13L5100014 001
> Antigona - Medium B
> 100% Cowhide Leather
> 3594639050927



Please note my guidelines, which I already mentioned. In particular, please note #2. I only authenticate for active members who participate in the TPF community in a wide variety of discussions.


----------



## Cherryfashion

Item: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Mini Pandora Bag in Navy Blue
Listing number: 301215354153
Seller: jiawli3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comment: 
I got this bag and I compared it with a Givenchy pandora mini that I already have. I don't think it auth? I got two seams at the front as well and a bit smaller then my other one. Also the dust bag and care card makes me wonder a bit. 

I hope you have the chance to help me. I don't want to own a fake bag!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cherryfashion said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Mini Pandora Bag in Navy Blue
> Listing number: 301215354153
> Seller: jiawli3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comment:
> I got this bag and I compared it with a Givenchy pandora mini that I already have. I don't think it auth? I got two seams at the front as well and a bit smaller then my other one. Also the dust bag and care card makes me wonder a bit.
> 
> I hope you have the chance to help me. I don't want to own a fake bag!



Please review my guidelines in my signature. I do not authenticate bags that are already purchased.


----------



## Cherryfashion

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines in my signature. I do not authenticate bags that are already purchased.


Do you know someone who can do it? 

Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cherryfashion said:


> Do you know someone who can do it?
> 
> Thank you.



There are online services that work via photos just like we do on TPF. You can try ***************** or Authenticate4u or MyPoupette. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Cherryfashion

hrhsunshine said:


> There are online services that work via photos just like we do on TPF. You can try ***************** or Authenticate4u or MyPoupette. Thanks for your understanding.



Thank you


----------



## sugacookie

Hello Givenchy bag experts!  I'm new to this brand and hope you can assist me in authenticating the following item.  Thank you so much for your time.  

Item: Givenchy Pandora Mini Pepe)
Listing number: 181508514068
Seller: ebriggs13
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a42c02114
Comments if any: :tpfrox:


----------



## hrhsunshine

sugacookie said:


> Hello Givenchy bag experts!  I'm new to this brand and hope you can assist me in authenticating the following item.  Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Mini Pepe)
> Listing number: 181508514068
> Seller: ebriggs13
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...068?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a42c02114
> Comments if any: :tpfrox:



Please refer to my signature for my guidelines, in particular #2.


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hello! I would very much appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag. Thanks 

Item Number: 121420779064
Seller ID: tt090909
Listing Title: Givenchy Small Antigona, Black, Grained Calf, Excellent condition.
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...79064&clkid=153925421630015858&_qi=RTM1562569


----------



## Andy1612

Hi everyone I'm new at PF  
I'm about to buy my first givenchy, a black medium nightgale. The seller claims that she has lost the receipt and only has the dustbag and tags. 

This are the pictures that she has sent to me. Is this a real nightgale? 

http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Givenchy_nightingale_black_medium_55582734.htm?ca=11&w=1


----------



## leibunny

Hi

Pls authenticate-

Item: GIVENCHY black canvas & leather 'Tall Shopper' tote with gold metal hardware 
Listing no: 351156606386
Seller: designerwho
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351156606386

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

CapsCouture90 said:


> Hello! I would very much appreciate it if someone could authenticate this bag. Thanks
> 
> Item Number: 121420779064
> Seller ID: tt090909
> Listing Title: Givenchy Small Antigona, Black, Grained Calf, Excellent condition.
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...79064&clkid=153925421630015858&_qi=RTM1562569



No red flags. To be more certain, you can ask for shots of back on inside tag, strap connector hw.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Andy1612 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new at PF
> I'm about to buy my first givenchy, a black medium nightgale. The seller claims that she has lost the receipt and only has the dustbag and tags.
> 
> This are the pictures that she has sent to me. Is this a real nightgale?
> 
> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Givenchy_nightingale_black_medium_55582734.htm?ca=11&w=1



Please refer to my signature for my guidelines. Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

leibunny said:


> Hi
> 
> Pls authenticate-
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY black canvas & leather 'Tall Shopper' tote with gold metal hardware
> Listing no: 351156606386
> Seller: designerwho
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=351156606386
> 
> Thanks



I am not familiar with this style but I don't see anything that raises concerns.


----------



## noo_pizza

Item: Givenchy Medium Bugutti.
Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
Seller: noo_pizza @ Siam Brand Name

Link: Item:
http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3170632&p=1067364639


Hi,
Please help me to authenticated this in the last comments of this post. Givenchy Medium Bugutti.(Red)

My sister bought it from the trusted member who told us that she bought from KINGPOWER Duty Free (Thailand). and I posted to resell this items with my honor that it's a authenticated bag.Price that I posted is approx 330 USD. It's a second hand bag that I think it's ok for us to trade at this price.

Please help to advise and authenticated this bag.

Really Appreciate for your help.


----------



## hrhsunshine

noo_pizza said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Bugutti.
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: noo_pizza @ Siam Brand Name
> 
> Link: Item:
> http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3170632&p=1067364639
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Please help me to authenticated this in the last comments of this post. Givenchy Medium Bugutti.(Red)
> 
> My sister bought it from the trusted member who told us that she bought from KINGPOWER Duty Free (Thailand). and I posted to resell this items with my honor that it's a authenticated bag.Price that I posted is approx 330 USD. It's a second hand bag that I think it's ok for us to trade at this price.
> 
> Please help to advise and authenticated this bag.
> 
> Really Appreciate for your help.



If I understand your comment, you are the seller?  Please note, sellers are not allowed to post their own items anywhere on TPF.


----------



## camilla123456

*Item*: Givenchy Nightingale medium bag in pearl grey
*Listing number*: 271591950694
*Seller*: lauren2011_1988
*Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...94?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f3c244966
*Comments*: Hi there! Please would someone let me know what they think of this? Seller says it was a gift (hence to proof of purchase) which I always think is suspicious!

xxx


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Thank you in advance for authenticating this piece 

Item: auth Rottweiler medium clutch new with tag 
Item number: 231322227238
Seller: cheryl_3 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231322227238


----------



## hrhsunshine

camilla123456 said:


> *Item*: Givenchy Nightingale medium bag in pearl grey
> *Listing number*: 271591950694
> *Seller*: lauren2011_1988
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...94?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f3c244966
> *Comments*: Hi there! Please would someone let me know what they think of this? Seller says it was a gift (hence to proof of purchase) which I always think is suspicious!
> 
> xxx




Please refer to my guidelines in my signature, particularly #2. Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

matthewlikesLV said:


> Thank you in advance for authenticating this piece
> 
> Item: auth Rottweiler medium clutch new with tag
> Item number: 231322227238
> Seller: cheryl_3
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231322227238



Looks good.


----------



## Missveeq

Hi there, 

I'm new to the forums. Hopefully some one can help me with my 2nd hand purchase.

Bought this item from a second hand boutique that sells designer brands. 

It is said to be authentic which I would like some opinions on my bag.


----------



## Missveeq

Help me is my bag authentic ? 
I'm new to the forums


----------



## Missveeq

PRIVATELY PURCHASED, no link. Bought from a second hand designer boutique. No website or description/ photos from them sorry. Please help 


























Front of bag picture where straps connect, zoom in on stitching top where end finishes. Last stitch different on both sides. One single stitch and other sides double stitching but doesn't finish right at the top either ... Fault ?  Or replica?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Missveeq said:


> PRIVATELY PURCHASED, no link. Bought from a second hand designer boutique. No website or description/ photos from them sorry. Please help
> 
> View attachment 2742936
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742936
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742937
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742938
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742939
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742940
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742941
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742942
> 
> 
> 
> Front of bag picture where straps connect, zoom in on stitching top where end finishes. Last stitch different on both sides. One single stitch and other sides double stitching but doesn't finish right at the top either ... Fault ?  Or replica?



You took great photos but I am sorry that I do not authenticate purchased bags.  Please refer to my signature for all my requirements. 

I suggest you try an online authentication service. Very reasonable fees and work through pictures.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Creamklis

Listing number: 161413175028 Authentic Givenchy Mini Pandora Leather Bag in Red 
Seller: twohandy_shop
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2594f996f4
Comment:Hi! Could you please help to authenticate this. Thanks in advance!  does the inner zipper look suspicious? Is it suppose to be the same color as the bag instead of beige color?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Creamklis said:


> Listing number: 161413175028 Authentic Givenchy Mini Pandora Leather Bag in Red
> Seller: twohandy_shop
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...028?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2594f996f4
> Comment:Hi! Could you please help to authenticate this. Thanks in advance!  does the inner zipper look suspicious? Is it suppose to be the same color as the bag instead of beige color?




Please refer to my guidelines in my signature. I welcome you to TPF and encourage you to continue participating in a variety of discussions.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Creamklis

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my guidelines in my signature. I welcome you to TPF and encourage you to continue participating in a variety of discussions.  Thank you for your understanding.



Thanks anyway for your reply


----------



## frankenteen888

hello, all!

could you help authenticate this pandora, please.
Item: GIVENCHY Pandora Medium Studded Texture Washed - Black
Listing number: 141393015405
Seller: fashionehubol
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141393015405&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
Comments if any: seller said its from hongkong

thank you very much


----------



## hrhsunshine

frankenteen888 said:


> hello, all!
> 
> could you help authenticate this pandora, please.
> Item: GIVENCHY Pandora Medium Studded Texture Washed - Black
> Listing number: 141393015405
> Seller: fashionehubol
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141393015405&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:PH:1123
> Comments if any: seller said its from hongkong
> 
> thank you very much



Please refer to my guidelines in my signature. I welcome you to TPF and encourage you to participate and contribute widely. Thanks for your understanding


----------



## PurseACold

Item: GIVENCHY Crinkled Patent Medium NIGHTINGALE Shopper Tote Bag Purse Handbag Red
Listing number: 181463462999
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Cr...pper-Tote-Bag-Purse-Handbag-Red-/181463462999
Comments if any: I know Fashionphile is reputable, but occasionally, you see fakes, so I'd rather be safe than sorry   Thanks!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Crinkled Patent Medium NIGHTINGALE Shopper Tote Bag Purse Handbag Red
> Listing number: 181463462999
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Cr...pper-Tote-Bag-Purse-Handbag-Red-/181463462999
> Comments if any: I know Fashionphile is reputable, but occasionally, you see fakes, so I'd rather be safe than sorry   Thanks!!



Looks good in the pictures.


----------



## Jezebel7

Hi guys,

I've recently fallen for the Nightingale. Now I saw one at an auction site. Seller says it's authentic, but I really do wanna make sure before I buy it!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
Seller: Iris
Listingnumber: n/a
Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/840865706 
Comments: Seller claims that it's authentic, but got it as a gift. 

Thanks sooo much!


----------



## Noraaura

Hello there.
I hope Im in the right forum - if not, please redirect me 

I bought a Givenchy Nightingale a long time ago (2007 or 2008) and I would like to know more about this model if possible. Its the best bag I have ever had, the quality of the leather, the stitching and the hardware is unbelievably good after using it for 5 years almost every single day!
Its black with gold hardware. I believe the size is medium.

Does any of you know what season its from?
It seems like they made most of the Nightingale handles without the ring - so the handle is in one piece. Does any of you know if the handle with the ring is only seen in the early models?

I will look fwd to reading your replies.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jezebel7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've recently fallen for the Nightingale. Now I saw one at an auction site. Seller says it's authentic, but I really do wanna make sure before I buy it!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
> Seller: Iris
> Listingnumber: n/a
> Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/840865706
> Comments: Seller claims that it's authentic, but got it as a gift.
> 
> Thanks sooo much!




The photos in the listing are not sufficient for authentication.  Pls refer to my signature. There is a link to the guidelines and you will find a list of the photos needed to authenticate the bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Noraaura said:


> Hello there.
> I hope Im in the right forum - if not, please redirect me
> 
> I bought a Givenchy Nightingale a long time ago (2007 or 2008) and I would like to know more about this model if possible. Its the best bag I have ever had, the quality of the leather, the stitching and the hardware is unbelievably good after using it for 5 years almost every single day!
> Its black with gold hardware. I believe the size is medium.
> 
> Does any of you know what season its from?
> It seems like they made most of the Nightingale handles without the ring - so the handle is in one piece. Does any of you know if the handle with the ring is only seen in the early models?
> 
> I will look fwd to reading your replies.
> Thank you in advance.




This is not the appropriate thread for your inquiry. You can post your question on the ID thread. It is the last thread on the list of Sticky'd threads.


----------



## michellelimmy9

so there is this new site i discovered and i asked the customer service to send me some photos of the bag. currently they're holding the bag for me so it appears to be sold out. can anyone suggest if this site is legit and if theyre selling authentic bags? thanks a bunch! bcs theyre offering like the best price!!

item: givenchy mini antigona in black
seller: firebrands from italy
link: http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-10


----------



## hrhsunshine

michellelimmy9 said:


> so there is this new site i discovered and i asked the customer service to send me some photos of the bag. currently they're holding the bag for me so it appears to be sold out. can anyone suggest if this site is legit and if theyre selling authentic bags? thanks a bunch! bcs theyre offering like the best price!!
> 
> item: givenchy mini antigona in black
> seller: firebrands from italy
> link: http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-10
> 
> View attachment 2747544
> 
> View attachment 2747545
> 
> View attachment 2747546
> 
> View attachment 2747549



Pls refer to my signature. You will find the link to further details on photos needed for authentication.


----------



## mizcolon73

Where can I find a way to authentificate a Givenchy I received today from ebay? 

TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

mizcolon73 said:


> Where can I find a way to authentificate a Givenchy I received today from ebay?
> 
> TIA



Just google handbag authentication and you should see some authenticators. They work via photos and typically the fees are very reasonable.


----------



## michellelimmy9

is the crooked logo of Givenchy antigona usual? or is it not authentic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

michellelimmy9 said:


> is the crooked logo of Givenchy antigona usual? or is it not authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749156



Please refer to my signature for guidelines on using this thread.


----------



## cngaya

ozgaz24 said:


> Hi, my Nightingale just arrived, it seems good but I just want to get it checked on here. Thanks in advance




Hi! I'm just new to this forum, but i used to sell Givenchy bags before in my previous work. I'm not so sure if this nightingale is authentic because of its zipper pull. Usually there are two zipper pulls on the outside and they arent flat like your one. Usually they look like this one in the pic below? They have some sort of volume/shape on one side only and it somehow reminds me of a speed hump.The inner zipper pull looks okay to me but the outside one got me. i havent encountered any nightingale with that flat outer zipper pull. Someone correct me if I'm wrong? Maybe past models were made like this?


----------



## fifiluxe

Hi there, first time on this website as I'm looking to purchase my first designer bag and I'm hoping it to be Givenchy Antigona. If anyone can help with authentication that would be fabulous! Much appreciated!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Purple Medium
Item #: 181520491065
Seller: tingbonnie1221
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181520491065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

cngaya said:


> Hi! I'm just new to this forum, but i used to sell Givenchy bags before in my previous work. I'm not so sure if this nightingale is authentic because of its zipper pull. Usually there are two zipper pulls on the outside and they arent flat like your one. Usually they look like this one in the pic below? They have some sort of volume/shape on one side only and it somehow reminds me of a speed hump.The inner zipper pull looks okay to me but the outside one got me. i havent encountered any nightingale with that flat outer zipper pull. Someone correct me if I'm wrong? Maybe past models were made like this?



Please refer to my signature for guidelines on the authentication thread.


----------



## hrhsunshine

fifiluxe said:


> Hi there, first time on this website as I'm looking to purchase my first designer bag and I'm hoping it to be Givenchy Antigona. If anyone can help with authentication that would be fabulous! Much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Purple Medium
> Item #: 181520491065
> Seller: tingbonnie1221
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181520491065?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Please refer to my signature on requesting authentications.  Thank you for using the correct format but I encourage to be a active member and participate widely.


----------



## nygal0508

Hello all,

Please help me authenticate this pandora. I purchased the bag from Ebay. All photos are taken by me, so if you need more, please let me know.

Many thanks in advance,

nygal

Item: borsa tracolla pandora givenchy 
Listing number: 261585261721
Seller: cld33-2009 (105*)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/borsa-tracolla-pandora-givenchy-/261585261721?


----------



## hrhsunshine

nygal0508 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this pandora. I purchased the bag from Ebay. All photos are taken by me, so if you need more, please let me know.
> 
> Many thanks in advance,
> 
> nygal
> 
> Item: borsa tracolla pandora givenchy
> Listing number: 261585261721
> Seller: cld33-2009 (105*)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/borsa-tracolla-pandora-givenchy-/261585261721?



Please refer to my signature for guidelines.


----------



## loverundercover

Hi, I'm looking for a pre-owned Givenchy Pandora and would appreciate input as I'm not too familiar with the style.

Thank you very much.


Item: SALE-Givenchy-Pandora
Listing number: 281439626935
Seller: mrs.c12
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281439626935&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123
Comments if any: Seller states it was purchased in 2011 and has a couple other designer bags listed for sale.


----------



## hrhsunshine

loverundercover said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a pre-owned Givenchy Pandora and would appreciate input as I'm not too familiar with the style.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> Item: SALE-Givenchy-Pandora
> Listing number: 281439626935
> Seller: mrs.c12
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ph/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281439626935&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQH:1123
> Comments if any: Seller states it was purchased in 2011 and has a couple other designer bags listed for sale.



Looks good


----------



## loverundercover

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Thank you, hrhsunshine.


----------



## michellelimmy9

item: givenchy mini antigona in black

seller: firebrands.it
comments: website is said to be legit from italy called rosiserli located at trieste
link: http://www.firebrands.it/shoppingonline/woman/givenchy-10







	

		
			
		

		
	
[
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2755352[/ATTACH]


----------



## michellelimmy9

continuation


----------



## michellelimmy9

and moree


----------



## nygal0508

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for guidelines.



Hello hrhsunshine,

Please see following attachments for further pics.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## dcheang

Please help me authenticate.  I am looking into finding my first Givenchy bag.  TIA!!!

Item: 
*$2020 Givenchy Medium Pandora Croc Stamped Dark Gray Messenger Handbag*

 Listing number: 121416507561
Seller: houstonmomof3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121416507561?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

nygal0508 said:


> Hello hrhsunshine,
> 
> Please see following attachments for further pics.
> 
> Many thanks in advance



Please note that my guidelines state I don't authenticated bags already purchased.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dcheang said:


> Please help me authenticate.  I am looking into finding my first Givenchy bag.  TIA!!!
> 
> Item:
> *$2020 Givenchy Medium Pandora Croc Stamped Dark Gray Messenger Handbag*
> 
> Listing number: 121416507561
> Seller: houstonmomof3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121416507561?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## nygal0508

hrhsunshine said:


> Please note that my guidelines state I don't authenticated bags already purchased.



So there's no way for me to have this authenticated?


----------



## michellelimmy9

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




thank you in advance!! please help hrhsunshine


----------



## hrhsunshine

nygal0508 said:


> So there's no way for me to have this authenticated?



No, not here on TPF. Many of the authenticators have that policy. You can google handbag authentication. Online services work via photos and their fees are usually very reasonable.


----------



## fifiluxe

You do make it difficult for others who are new to TPF with your guidelines where you don't help authenticate listings that have ended or if the items have been purchased as well as new members who don't ACTUALLY own any designer items and on here to seek some information from those like you that have purchased many designer bags...I didn't purchase the givenchy medium antigona in purple due to this coz no one helped to authenticate and you expect people to participate in the forums to satisfy your guidelines.


----------



## fifiluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


what's the point of having a thread "authenticate this givenchy" if no one is willing to help? 
how can one participate when they don't own designer items?  you then chose to authenticate certain members that post up photos and details, but those who needs help don't actually get it


----------



## fifiluxe

hrhsunshine said:


> No, not here on TPF. Many of the authenticators have that policy. You can google handbag authentication. Online services work via photos and their fees are usually very reasonable.



You seem make it difficult for others who are new to TPF with your guidelines where you don't help authenticate listings that have ended or if the items have been purchased as well as new members who don't ACTUALLY own any designer items and on here to seek some information from those like you that have purchased many designer bags...I didn't purchase the givenchy medium antigona in purple due to this coz no one helped to authenticate and you expect people to participate in the forums to satisfy your guidelines. 
why have the thread of "authenticate this givenchy" if no one is willing to help


----------



## michellelimmy9

fifiluxe said:


> what's the point of having a thread "authenticate this givenchy" if no one is willing to help?
> how can one participate when they don't own designer items?  you then chose to authenticate certain members that post up photos and details, but those who needs help don't actually get it




my bag is not authenticated as well eventhough i follow the guidelines  so sad


----------



## michellelimmy9

fifiluxe said:


> You seem make it difficult for others who are new to TPF with your guidelines where you don't help authenticate listings that have ended or if the items have been purchased as well as new members who don't ACTUALLY own any designer items and on here to seek some information from those like you that have purchased many designer bags...I didn't purchase the givenchy medium antigona in purple due to this coz no one helped to authenticate and you expect people to participate in the forums to satisfy your guidelines.
> 
> why have the thread of "authenticate this givenchy" if no one is willing to help




i know right  its so sad..


----------



## bluedahlia

michellelimmy9 said:


> i know right  its so sad..



What's sad is how completely disrespectful these comments are.   First of all, the people that CHOOSE to authenticate in this thread do what they do for FREE, to be helpful to other members of TPF.  They can have whatever requirements they want, they can choose to drop off the thread and not authenticate at all.  Is it too much to ask to read some guidelines? and to not bother people with requests that do not meet these guidelines?  I don't think so. 

Secondly, you don't have to own designer items to participate in this board. I only have few designer bags, and many threads that I have posted in are about appreciating and admiring bags I may want or love that another person has.  This board is about the appreciation of handbags, and the community created from that; it is not here just to meet your demands.


----------



## Cimarron

Well. There seems to be some drama happening here. But could anyone authenticate my vintage Givenchy evening bag? These don't seem to go for big bucks, so it's not such high stakes. Let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

fifiluxe said:


> You do make it difficult for others who are new to TPF with your guidelines where you don't help authenticate listings that have ended or if the items have been purchased as well as new members who don't ACTUALLY own any designer items and on here to seek some information from those like you that have purchased many designer bags...I didn't purchase the givenchy medium antigona in purple due to this coz no one helped to authenticate and you expect people to participate in the forums to satisfy your guidelines.



You can feel this way but other authenticators on TPF also have these guidelines. We do this for FREE.   We do it on our time and get nothing for doing this.  You can always pay a few dollars to an authentication service if you truly feel our guidelines are too challenging.  The guidelines are established to deter abuse of this service and support members who truly contribute to the TPF community. 

Members who are here to seek information should be participating in discussions, rather than jumping to purchase an item that they don't even know is authentic. If you ask TPF authenticators, pretty much all of them will say authenticate PRIOR to purchase.

TPF is also not limited to designer items. You can participate in discussion about other topics.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cimarron said:


> Well. There seems to be some drama happening here. But could anyone authenticate my vintage Givenchy evening bag? These don't seem to go for big bucks, so it's not such high stakes. Let me know if anything else is needed. Thank you in advance



Please read my guidelines. I encourage you to participate more broadly.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## hrhsunshine

michellelimmy9 said:


> my bag is not authenticated as well eventhough i follow the guidelines  so sad



If you are requesting authentication for a bag you bought, then no your request doesn't meet my guidelines.


----------



## dcheang

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you for your help


----------



## michellelimmy9

hrhsunshine said:


> If you are requesting authentication for a bag you bought, then no your request doesn't meet my guidelines.




its ok. got it authenticated by someone else. and it is authentic. thanks anyways.


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could someone help authenticate this please:

Item Name: 2013/2014 authentic GIVENCHY // Orange Leather Pandora Cross body Bag
Seller ID: luxurytreatings
Item Number: 111468469253
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-2014-a...53?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19f409dc05

thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could someone help authenticate this please:
> 
> Item Name: 2013/2014 authentic GIVENCHY // Orange Leather Pandora Cross body Bag
> Seller ID: luxurytreatings
> Item Number: 111468469253
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-2014-a...53?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item19f409dc05
> 
> thank you!



Looks good


----------



## luthienbabe

thanks!


----------



## Viana

Hi can i please have this bag authenticated?

Item Name: Small Antigona Givenchy Pink Baby Calf Skin Leather Satchel
Seller Id: Luxi_us2014
Item Number:
121442160225
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121442160225?nav=SEARCH

I also have a photo of the underside of the zipper sent to me by the seller, but i cant save the image to post it on here. I can just make out the letters, i think its says ragga..somthing. Hopefully this is enough!

Thanks in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

Viana said:


> Hi can i please have this bag authenticated?
> 
> Item Name: Small Antigona Givenchy Pink Baby Calf Skin Leather Satchel
> Seller Id: Luxi_us2014
> Item Number:
> 121442160225
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121442160225?nav=SEARCH
> 
> I also have a photo of the underside of the zipper sent to me by the seller, but i cant save the image to post it on here. I can just make out the letters, i think its says ragga..somthing. Hopefully this is enough!
> 
> Thanks in advance



Please review my authentication guidelines.  I encourage you to participate and contribute to TPF in a wide variety of discussions.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## elizabethq

Hi, pls help me authenticate these pandoras! Thank you all!


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


>



Please refer to my signature for my guidelines and conditions for authentication...in particular, #2 and #3.


----------



## elizabethq

I don't know much about Givenchy bags so I don't think I can contribute anything that's why I'm asking for professional authenticators help. However, if you won't give me an answer that's fine. I can have it authenticated somewhere else. Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> I don't know much about Givenchy bags so I don't think I can contribute anything that's why I'm asking for professional authenticators help. However, if you won't give me an answer that's fine. I can have it authenticated somewhere else. Thank you!



I think this is a point of confusion.  You can contribute anywhere on TPF.  We prefer to offer our free services to members who contribute to the TPF community through an assortment of discussions.  You can even just compliment others on their collections or poke around the social forums.  Also, we require active sales with a live online listing.

Thanks for your understanding and we look forward to assisting you in the future.


----------



## user1234567

Hi,

Please could you let me know if this is authentic? 

Thanks.


Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171473910274#shpCntId 

Seller- bendecaro

Item- Givenchy Medium Nightingale


----------



## hrhsunshine

user1234567 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please could you let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171473910274#shpCntId
> 
> Seller- bendecaro
> 
> Item- Givenchy Medium Nightingale



Please refer to guideline #2 in my signature.


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Givenchy Antigona Large Clutch in Bright Blue
Listing number: 141415563302
Seller: savoirluxe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141415563302?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Large Clutch in Bright Blue
> Listing number: 141415563302
> Seller: savoirluxe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141415563302?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you!!




Not liking what I see. This clutch is missing something I should easily see from the photos.


----------



## Manolos21

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Clutch in Black
 Listing number: 251657570566
 Seller: designspacemagazine
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...566?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a97f5c906

 Thanks again, hrhsunshine.


----------



## lesvergz

Can I get help authenticating this Givenchy Pandora medium?

Item Name: Pre production Givenchy Pandora Medium                    
Item Number: na
Seller ID: chloeysabel
link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/54483030/Pre+production+Givenchy+Pandora+Medium

Bag is said to be a pre production hence the very cheap price.

Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Manolos21 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Clutch in Black
> Listing number: 251657570566
> Seller: designspacemagazine
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...566?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a97f5c906
> 
> Thanks again, hrhsunshine.



This listing is ended.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lesvergz said:


> Can I get help authenticating this Givenchy Pandora medium?
> 
> Item Name: Pre production Givenchy Pandora Medium
> Item Number: na
> Seller ID: chloeysabel
> link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/54483030/Pre+production+Givenchy+Pandora+Medium
> 
> Bag is said to be a pre production hence the very cheap price.
> 
> Thanks so much!



The photos are very small and cannot be enlarged. I am suspicious of this bag and what you have been told.  You should request large clear photos from the seller. I see you have started participating more broadly and encourage you to continue contributing on a wider basis on TPF.


----------



## lesvergz

hrhsunshine said:


> The photos are very small and cannot be enlarged. I am suspicious of this bag and what you have been told.  You should request large clear photos from the seller. I see you have started participating more broadly and encourage you to continue contributing on a wider basis on TPF.



Yeah I'm quite suspicious about it too but I just can't let the opportunity pass if ever it's authentic  yeah I try participating a bit but I've been a long time silent purseblog member haha  

Here are pictures I got from the seller, I hope it helps.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lesvergz said:


> Yeah I'm quite suspicious about it too but I just can't let the opportunity pass if ever it's authentic  yeah I try participating a bit but I've been a long time silent purseblog member haha
> 
> Here are pictures I got from the seller, I hope it helps.



There are two things I don't like in the photos. I would pass on this one.


----------



## lesvergz

hrhsunshine said:


> There are two things I don't like in the photos. I would pass on this one.



Bummer  I thought I was going to get a good steal. Thanks so much for taking time hrhsunshine


----------



## cons0124

Dear lovely authenticators,

I have purchased a 2nd hand pink Givenchy Nightingale yesterday from a 2nd hand brand shop in my hometown, who always claims they are selling authentic items only, but still a little bit worry and so i attach some clear pics of all parts here, hope to authenticate here, thanks so much!!

Item: A large size Givenchy Pink Nightingale Leather Bag
Listing number is applicable: -
Seller: A 2nd hand brand name shop in my home town calls :Brand Off
Link: -
Comments if any: As said, I purchased from the 2nd hand shop, hope to authenticate here as well, thanks so much!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cons0124 said:


> Dear lovely authenticators,
> 
> I have purchased a 2nd hand pink Givenchy Nightingale yesterday from a 2nd hand brand shop in my hometown, who always claims they are selling authentic items only, but still a little bit worry and so i attach some clear pics of all parts here, hope to authenticate here, thanks so much!!
> 
> Item: A large size Givenchy Pink Nightingale Leather Bag
> Listing number is applicable: -
> Seller: A 2nd hand brand name shop in my home town calls :Brand Off
> Link: -
> Comments if any: As said, I purchased from the 2nd hand shop, hope to authenticate here as well, thanks so much!!



Sorry but purchased items are not authenticated. Please refer to my guidelines in my signature. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## cons0124

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry but purchased items are not authenticated. Please refer to my guidelines in my signature. Thank you for understanding.



OK thanks~


----------



## bloomjapan

Givenchy Antigona Tote - Medium in Smooth Black Calfskin
Please can someone help with authenticating this medium sized bag


----------



## bloomjapan

Please can you help me with authenticating this medium sized bag 
Givenchy Antigona Tote - Medium in Smooth Black Calfskin


----------



## Laura90

Hello everybody.
Somebody can help me and tell me if this bag is authentic or not please ? (Nightingale medium)
(Sorry for my bad english, it s very hard for me to speak english)

Item: nightingale medium
Listing number: i dont understand, sorry
Seller: kapitaine2008
Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Givenchy...70?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item3ce90911ce
Comments if any: Other photo send by sellet

img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_285348image645.jpg

img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_343307image882.jpg

img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_885502image680.jpg

img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_627839image557.jpg

img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_392394image667.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

Laura90 said:


> Hello everybody.
> Somebody can help me and tell me if this bag is authentic or not please ? (Nightingale medium)
> (Sorry for my bad english, it s very hard for me to speak english)
> 
> Item: nightingale medium
> Listing number: i dont understand, sorry
> Seller: kapitaine2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sac-Givenchy...70?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item3ce90911ce
> Comments if any: Other photo send by sellet
> 
> img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_285348image645.jpg
> 
> img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_343307image882.jpg
> 
> img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_885502image680.jpg
> 
> img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_627839image557.jpg
> 
> img4.hostingpics.net/thumbs/mini_392394image667.jpg



Bag looks good and your English is great


----------



## Laura90

Thank to your reply and for my english. 
I read every weekend the forum but I do&#324;t write because of my poor english.


----------



## Laura90

And little question... When you tell "authentic" or "looks good" is the same thing or "look goods" want to tell "yes but not sure". I do&#324;t succeed to translate, i'm note sure


----------



## hrhsunshine

Laura90 said:


> And little question... When you tell "authentic" or "looks good" is the same thing or "look goods" want to tell "yes but not sure". I do&#324;t succeed to translate, i'm note sure



Looks good means authentic 

Please share / write more often. Your English is great and you should be proud that you can communicate this well in another languages.


----------



## Laura90

Oh thank for your kindness. I bought the bag (it´s a good deal), I will back when I receive it to share on the forum


----------



## ohreallyally

I just won this auction on ebay but I am nervous that this Antigona is not authentic. She sold it to me for $1,200, I asked why so cheap and she said she needed the money. I am questioning the authenticity of it. The tags are with it but they are from Nordstroms. However, she is from Cali and I know some Nordstroms do carry Givenchy. If you guys could help authenticate this for me that would be great! 

Item: Givenchy antigona handbag Medium B 100% Calf
 Listing number: 321535592633
 Seller: mccoywalton
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321535592633?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This is my first time posting here so I apologize if I did this incorrectly. Thank you!
​


----------



## hrhsunshine

ohreallyally said:


> I just won this auction on ebay but I am nervous that this Antigona is not authentic. She sold it to me for $1,200, I asked why so cheap and she said she needed the money. I am questioning the authenticity of it. The tags are with it but they are from Nordstroms. However, she is from Cali and I know some Nordstroms do carry Givenchy. If you guys could help authenticate this for me that would be great!
> 
> Item: Givenchy antigona handbag Medium B 100% Calf
> Listing number: 321535592633
> Seller: mccoywalton
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321535592633?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> This is my first time posting here so I apologize if I did this incorrectly. Thank you!
> ​



You posted correctly. However, authentications are for active members who participate in a wide variety of discussions and bags must be actively on sale. Please refer to my signature for guidelines and link to further details.


----------



## ohreallyally

hrhsunshine said:


> You posted correctly. However, authentications are for active members who participate in a wide variety of discussions and bags must be actively on sale. Please refer to my signature for guidelines and link to further details.


oh okay! sorry and thank you anyways!


----------



## Mopiko

hi GalS,~

Need a quick help to authenticate my 1st givenchy bag.
I bought it off Farfetch, just want to have a piece of mind to have someone verify that this is indeed authentic.












For those who owns a Antigona Bambi Medium, are they all made in Romania?
Ive seen Rottweiler's made in Italy 

Appreciate any advise!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mopiko said:


> hi GalS,~
> 
> Need a quick help to authenticate my 1st givenchy bag.
> I bought it off Farfetch, just want to have a piece of mind to have someone verify that this is indeed authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who owns a Antigona Bambi Medium, are they all made in Romania?
> Ive seen Rottweiler's made in Italy
> 
> Appreciate any advise!



Please refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication.  I don't authenticate bags already purchased.  You query about the retailer is more appropriate for another thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/reputable-sellers-of-givenchy-bags-720138-15.html#post27469161


----------



## PurseACold

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Elephant Gray Bag - Satchel
Listing number: 1227005
Seller: kayaluna
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-leather-silver-hardware-bag-satchel-elephant-gray-1227005/
Comments if any: Still flirting with getting a dark grey Anti   Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Elephant Gray Bag - Satchel
> Listing number: 1227005
> Seller: kayaluna
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-leather-silver-hardware-bag-satchel-elephant-gray-1227005/
> Comments if any: Still flirting with getting a dark grey Anti   Thanks in advance!



I see ur still looking!  Sorry but I cannot access the listing. Seems like login or sign up are required to even see this.


----------



## Viana

Im not sure if this is ok to talk about here? I went to the reebonz offline store in melbourne recently. There were 4 (only!) Antigonas. 2 of them had 'givenchy' on the underside of the zipper puller, while the other 2 had 'raccagni'. Are the ones with givenchy on it still authentic??? I havent read anything about here before?


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> I see ur still looking!  Sorry but I cannot access the listing. Seems like login or sign up are required to even see this.



Sorry, I didn't realize.  Here are the pics from the site:


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize.  Here are the pics from the site:



Based on the listing shots, the bag looks good to me.  You can always ask for the underside of the zipper and close up of the side hw but I don't see any red flags.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Viana said:


> Im not sure if this is ok to talk about here? I went to the reebonz offline store in melbourne recently. There were 4 (only!) Antigonas. 2 of them had 'givenchy' on the underside of the zipper puller, while the other 2 had 'raccagni'. Are the ones with givenchy on it still authentic??? I havent read anything about here before?



Unfortunately, what makes a bag authentic or not are not discussed. That only gives the fakers a better insight into making better fakes.  However, I will say that I would be hesitant to jump on anything if I see inconsistencies.


----------



## Laura90

Hello. I have a question, in Givenchy bags, there is somewhere inside the bag where is write "100% leather" or something else ?

And on photo on internet I see two sorts of labels in leather in the bag. Why this difference ?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Laura90 said:


> Hello. I have a question, in Givenchy bags, there is somewhere inside the bag where is write "100% leather" or something else ?
> 
> And on photo on internet I see two sorts of labels in leather in the bag. Why this difference ?



As I mentioned above, I don't disclose what may make a bag fake or not.  I would rather not open the authentication thread to becoming a discussion thread so that we keep it functioning as efficiently as possible. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on the listing shots, the bag looks good to me.  You can always ask for the underside of the zipper and close up of the side hw but I don't see any red flags.



Thanks so much, hrhsunshine!  Now if only I'd stop being wishy washy about whether to pull the trigger


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Thanks so much, hrhsunshine!  Now if only I'd stop being wishy washy about whether to pull the trigger



Ur welcome! U will jump when it is right.


----------



## Viana

PurseACold said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize.  Here are the pics from the site:



Beautiful colour!


----------



## Svrvh

Hi. My 1st post. Planning to buy this one on ig. Pls authenticate. Thank you so much

s3.postimg.org/dl5l6kbhr/image.jpg

[img=http://s3.postimg.org/dl5l6kbhr/image.jpg]


----------



## Svrvh

http://s3.postimg.org/bgl85h9v7/image.jpg


----------



## Svrvh

Anothet image. Sorry  very new in image hosting. Hope you could help me out guys. Thank you thank you thank you

[img=http://s3.postimg.org/qf3mzwoxb/image.jpg]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Svrvh said:


> Hi. My 1st post. Planning to buy this one on ig. Pls authenticate. Thank you so much
> 
> s3.postimg.org/dl5l6kbhr/image.jpg
> 
> [img=http://s3.postimg.org/dl5l6kbhr/image.jpg]



Welcome.  Please read my guidelines in my signature. There is also a link to more details.
Thanks.


----------



## Svrvh

Thank you for your reply. But it's the only photos i got. Here's a new one though screenshot from the site. Hope I get some feedback. Thanks again!  [img=http://s10.postimg.org/x3yvfa02d/image.jpg]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Svrvh said:


> Thank you for your reply. But it's the only photos i got. Here's a new one though screenshot from the site. Hope I get some feedback. Thanks again!  [img=http://s10.postimg.org/x3yvfa02d/image.jpg]




Unfortunately, your request still does not follow my criteria for an authentication.  I provide this service for active members who have been contributing in a wide variety of discussions.  Your request is not in the proper format. I would encourage you to look through this thread after reviewing my guidelines again.  Also, please poke around TPF.  It offers many opportunities to participate.  Thanks.


----------



## Svrvh

Yup I'm a newbie here maybe I should read around and learn more. Here are some photos I was able to get though. Hope it goes to somewhere. Again, thank you for responding  

s1.postimg.org/we47qqlxn/image.jpg

s9.postimg.org/5naswij4r/image.jpg

[img=http://s9.postimg.org/tfoplsajf/image.jpg]

s3.postimg.org/yatspfygf/image.jpg

s3.postimg.org/7ohc0gu9b/image.jpg


----------



## kiralove

Can anyone help me authenticate my Givenchy crystal necklace? It is unused with tag on it. I believe, it is a vintage jewellery, maybe from the 70's? Can anybody tell me more? What would be current value for it? 

http://aijaa.com/KNBZmt


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiralove said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate my Givenchy crystal necklace? It is unused with tag on it. I believe, it is a vintage jewellery, maybe from the 70's? Can anybody tell me more? What would be current value for it?
> 
> http://aijaa.com/KNBZmt



Sorry jewelry is not authenticated here.


----------



## goldfish19

Hello again, hrhsunshine! Can you please authenticate this pandora for me? 


Item: Givenchy Pandora Tracolla borsa bag tote calf 100%
Listing number: 261619932726
Seller: cld33-2009
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...ote-calf-100-/261619932726?fromMakeTrack=true

Many thanks! 

Also, can you confirm that this is from last year? I wonder what the color is called... and if it really is neon/fluorescent.


----------



## kiralove

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry jewelry is not authenticated here.


Ok hrhsunshine. Do you know any place I can ask about this necklace?


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiralove said:


> Ok hrhsunshine. Do you know any place I can ask about this necklace?



You may want to just google search jewelry authentication. I don't know if the online handbag services we know will even do jewelry. Best of luck to u!


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> You may want to just google search jewelry authentication. I don't know if the online handbag services we know will even do jewelry. Best of luck to u!



Hello! Would you kindly check the authenticity of the item I posted above? You might have missed my post. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hello again, hrhsunshine! Can you please authenticate this pandora for me?
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Tracolla borsa bag tote calf 100%
> Listing number: 261619932726
> Seller: cld33-2009
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...ote-calf-100-/261619932726?fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Also, can you confirm that this is from last year? I wonder what the color is called... and if it really is neon/fluorescent.



Sorry, I did miss your request.  This looks like the bright yellow from 2012. I would say it is a Spring/Summer collection since it is a bright yellow.  I never saw this in person, so i cannot be 100% sure but I don't feel this is neon.  I think it is just a bright happy yellow.  You can see Sofia Vergara with a nightingale shopper in this color if you do a google search.

I don't see any red flags on this bag. You can ask the seller for a clear straight shot of the back of the bag, especially to show the base of the handles and strap (like show the entire back of the back so I can see all 4 pieces of trim very clearly).  However, I feel fine with the pix I have seen thus far.


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry, I did miss your request.  This looks like the bright yellow from 2012. I would say it is a Spring/Summer collection since it is a bright yellow.  I never saw this in person, so i cannot be 100% sure but I don't feel this is neon.  I think it is just a bright happy yellow.  You can see Sofia Vergara with a nightingale shopper in this color if you do a google search.
> 
> I don't see any red flags on this bag. You can ask the seller for a clear straight shot of the back of the bag, especially to show the base of the handles and strap (like show the entire back of the back so I can see all 4 pieces of trim very clearly).  However, I feel fine with the pix I have seen thus far.




Thank you for your input! She sent me this photo. It doesn't look neon. You are right. I hope this shows the back part enough.


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Thank you for your input! She sent me this photo. It doesn't look neon. You are right. I hope this shows the back part enough.
> View attachment 2775972




Looks good!


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!




Thank you! I've been looking for this color  was just hesitant as she mentioned fluorescent. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Nsofyan

Quote: "Givenchy Antigona Bag"
Item: Givenchy Antigona
item number: 271632835675
Seller: cohemau
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271632835675?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: I want to purchase this bag. Please help authenticate. Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nsofyan said:


> Quote: "Givenchy Antigona Bag"
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> item number: 271632835675
> Seller: cohemau
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271632835675?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: I want to purchase this bag. Please help authenticate. Thanks



Please refer to my guidelines in my signature, particularly #2.  Thank you.


----------



## rockstarmish

Hello dear Hrhsunshine! I need you expertise!

Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA BOX
Listing number: 201195379289
Seller: signaturegoods2014
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201195379289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Comments if any: I'd like to know if this is authentic, just by the pictures of the seller, I am concerned as our ebay has many fakes listed and I want to know if this is legit. I'd appreciate what you think. Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Hello dear Hrhsunshine! I need you expertise!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA BOX
> Listing number: 201195379289
> Seller: signaturegoods2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201195379289?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Comments if any: I'd like to know if this is authentic, just by the pictures of the seller, I am concerned as our ebay has many fakes listed and I want to know if this is legit. I'd appreciate what you think. Thank you!




No red flags but I would like to see the inside of the bag and the front and back of that inside tag.


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but I would like to see the inside of the bag and the front and back of that inside tag.


Thank you Hrhsunshine! I have requested for more photos especially for those you have asked. I will follow them up here as soon as I receive them. 

So much thanks to you!


----------



## peishanchou

Hi hrhsunshine!

I am back, thanks so much for the help with my blue Givenchy Nightingale, I love the bag so much that I want another!  Can you please look at this item for me to see if there are any red flags?

Item: Givenchy Medium Black Leather Nightingale Bag
Listing number: 271631658159
Seller: designerduds82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3e822caf
Comments if any: Can you tell if the hardware is silver or gold?  I have asked the seller and am waiting to hear back.  Also, this ends in less than 10 hours so if you could reply today, I would REALLY appreciate it.  So grateful for your expertise!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

peishanchou said:


> Hi hrhsunshine!
> 
> I am back, thanks so much for the help with my blue Givenchy Nightingale, I love the bag so much that I want another!  Can you please look at this item for me to see if there are any red flags?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Black Leather Nightingale Bag
> Listing number: 271631658159
> Seller: designerduds82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...159?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3e822caf
> Comments if any: Can you tell if the hardware is silver or gold?  I have asked the seller and am waiting to hear back.  Also, this ends in less than 10 hours so if you could reply today, I would REALLY appreciate it.  So grateful for your expertise!!



I don't see any red flags but would like to see the strap connector hw from both sides of the hw piece. Also, want to see the inside tag, front and back of the tag.  This is lambskin, so gold hw.  Finally, I encourage to continue participating on TPF in a wide variety of discussions.


----------



## peishanchou

Thanks so, so much Hrhsunshine!

What about this one?

Item: auth GIVENCHY medium Nightingale dark brown lizard effect silver hardware EUC
Listing number: 121450488248
Seller: addie-evalina
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121450488248?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Authentic


----------



## peishanchou

This one? And I promise I will post more on the site but I do not own that many bags so I feel like I don't have much to contribute, but I will try!  Thanks!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Purple Leather Nightingale Large Tote
Listing number: 181556451831
Seller: http: onlybonafide
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a459b99f7


----------



## hrhsunshine

Bump


----------



## hrhsunshine

peishanchou said:


> This one? And I promise I will post more on the site but I do not own that many bags so I feel like I don't have much to contribute, but I will try!  Thanks!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Purple Leather Nightingale Large Tote
> Listing number: 181556451831
> Seller: http: onlybonafide
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a459b99f7



Photos are insufficient. Have the seller provide shots per my guidelines. You will find the link in my signature.

Posting on tpf has nothing to do with what you own. There are many topics of discussion that are not even bag related. You can always ask questions or compliment another member.


----------



## rockstarmish

Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA BOX
Listing number: 201195379289
Seller: signaturegoods2014
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201195379289?...84.m1423.l2649
Comments if any: Hello Hrhsunshine, I've included the pictures you've requested, can you please let me know if it's authentic? Thank you!


----------



## Blu Chyc

I have sold my Givenchy Nightingale bag on ebay, & now the buyer is telling me that it is not authentic. I've had this bag over 2 years, and have always thought it was real. I purchased it at a outlet store, but I still wouldn't think that they would sell me a fake bag. I want to know if it's authentic before I sell it to someone else. 

Item: Givenchy Lambskin Nightingale  Medium Dark Purple
Listing: 191367315736
Seller: findingchic 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-La...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8e618118


----------



## mcsdreal

Can you pleSe help if an authentic givenchy pandora comes with serial now in this format? Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA BOX
> Listing number: 201195379289
> Seller: signaturegoods2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/201195379289?...84.m1423.l2649
> Comments if any: Hello Hrhsunshine, I've included the pictures you've requested, can you please let me know if it's authentic? Thank you!




Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Blu Chyc said:


> I have sold my Givenchy Nightingale bag on ebay, & now the buyer is telling me that it is not authentic. I've had this bag over 2 years, and have always thought it was real. I purchased it at a outlet store, but I still wouldn't think that they would sell me a fake bag. I want to know if it's authentic before I sell it to someone else.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Lambskin Nightingale  Medium Dark Purple
> Listing: 191367315736
> Seller: findingchic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-La...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8e618118



I am sorry but it is against TPF practices to post bags you're selling or to get your own item authenticated.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mcsdreal said:


> Can you pleSe help if an authentic givenchy pandora comes with serial now in this format? Thanks



You post doesn't fulfill requirements for this thread.
Please carefully read my guidelines in my signature AND click on the link for more details.


----------



## rockstarmish

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you so much dear! You are such a darling


----------



## hrhsunshine

rockstarmish said:


> Thank you so much dear! You are such a darling



Ur welcome! Good luck.


----------



## Blu Chyc

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry but it is against TPF practices to post bags you're selling or to get your own item authenticated.




Oh sorry, I had read an old post where someone did. I guess I'll just stick with my instincts. Thanks anyway


----------



## shellybelly

Item: Givenchy Antigona Box Satchel
Listing number: 191120293208
Seller: peawacker
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...208?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7fa83d58
Comments if any: Is the black interior an older version? Seller mentions in listing that this was purchaed Feb 2014. The sold out one on Bergdofs seen here shows matching interior: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...+May+Also+Like+RRp.prod?ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg


----------



## hrhsunshine

shellybelly said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Box Satchel
> Listing number: 191120293208
> Seller: peawacker
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...208?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7fa83d58
> Comments if any: Is the black interior an older version? Seller mentions in listing that this was purchaed Feb 2014. The sold out one on Bergdofs seen here shows matching interior: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Give...+May+Also+Like+RRp.prod?ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg



Authentic. Givenchy tends to use the dark and light interiors for the cold and warm seasons respectively.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Item: Givenchy Antigona
item number: 271640451031
Seller: cohemau
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271640451031?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Can you help with this hrhsunshine? Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> item number: 271640451031
> Seller: cohemau
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271640451031?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you help with this hrhsunshine? Thanks!



Seller needs to submit the requisite photos for authentication.  You can find a link to details on which shots in my signature.  Although I don't see any red flags from the bag's exterior, the seller has zero feedback and uses alot of online retailer photos.  I like to be careful when I see these in a listing.


----------



## styledbyher

Hi someone pls authenticate this givenchy

Item: givenchy nithingale medium size
Website seller: miss bugis (singapore)
Link:
http://www.missbugis.com/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&path=136&product_id=719&filter=15


----------



## hrhsunshine

styledbyher said:


> Hi someone pls authenticate this givenchy
> 
> Item: givenchy nithingale medium size
> Website seller: miss bugis (singapore)
> Link:
> http://www.missbugis.com/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&path=136&product_id=719&filter=15



I don't see red flags from the exterior shots. I don't know this site so I would ask for shots of the inside tag (front and back) just to be sure.


----------



## styledbyher

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see red flags from the exterior shots. I don't know this site so I would ask for shots of the inside tag (front and back) just to be sure.



Heres the front tag


----------



## styledbyher

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see red flags from the exterior shots. I don't know this site so I would ask for shots of the inside tag (front and back) just to be sure.



And heres the back


----------



## hrhsunshine

styledbyher said:


> And heres the back



Looks good


----------



## ilves

Hi ! Someone please authenticate this Givenchy Birds of Paradise. 

Item: Givenchy, Birds of Paradise
Seller: Frode Bjelkan
Link:
http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=52776521

Thank You !


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> Hi ! Someone please authenticate this Givenchy Birds of Paradise.
> 
> Item: Givenchy, Birds of Paradise
> Seller: Frode Bjelkan
> Link:
> http://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=52776521
> 
> Thank You !



Please review guidelines found in my signature, particularly #2. Thank you.


----------



## ilves

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review guidelines found in my signature, particularly #2. Thank you.


Ok, thanks. Do You authenticate only for Ebay ? Who can help in my case?


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> Ok, thanks. Do You authenticate only for Ebay ? Who can help in my case?



I authenticate live sales, not just ebay. I also only authenticate for members who participate widely and not just request authentications. I am the only Givenchy authenticator here. I can only suggest searching for an online bag authenticator. Thanks.


----------



## ilves

hrhsunshine said:


> I authenticate live sales, not just ebay. I also only authenticate for members who participate widely and not just request authentications. I am the only Givenchy authenticator here. I can only suggest searching for an online bag authenticator. Thanks.


This is an valid link to an live sale but in Norway, Finn.no I Will tray to be more widely on PurseForum 
Thanks anyway


----------



## hrhsunshine

ilves said:


> This is an valid link to an live sale but in Norway, Finn.no I Will tray to be more widely on PurseForum
> Thanks anyway



Thanks for understanding. Explore other discussions on tpf. Lots of ways you can share. Looking forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## Shopping11

Hi,
Kindly authenticte this bag. Many thanks.

Item: Givenchy Pandora
Item: 121463346395
Seller: Stermeli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c47c794db


----------



## hrhsunshine

Shopping11 said:


> Hi,
> Kindly authenticte this bag. Many thanks.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora
> Item: 121463346395
> Seller: Stermeli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...395?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c47c794db



Looks good


----------



## Shopping11

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Many thanks


----------



## avikao

Please Authenticate This

*Item:* $2040 AUTH GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Medium Tote Bag Satchel EXCELLENT Cond
*Listing number: *171513781098
*Seller:* closetedshopper14
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/2040-AUTH-G...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ef049b6a
*Comments if any: *  Please Authenticate this bag if possible.


----------



## hrhsunshine

avikao said:


> Please Authenticate This
> 
> *Item:* $2040 AUTH GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Medium Tote Bag Satchel EXCELLENT Cond
> *Listing number: *171513781098
> *Seller:* closetedshopper14
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/2040-AUTH-G...098?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ef049b6a
> *Comments if any: *  Please Authenticate this bag if possible.



Please review my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## Soronwants

Hi
I have bought a Givenchy Nightingale from a consignment shop in London. It's beautiful patent green leather and as far as I can tell its authentic. It looks just like the one that Heidi Klum was using in 2008.
My question is I'm sure it's genuine but a friend says it's not. I already own it so I know I can't post it here. So are there any online sites I could check? As I understand it there is little point in me going into a Givenchy boutique.

Can anyone advise me?


----------



## sambajuice09

could you please authenticate this?  I made an offer because it appears to be a consignment shop, however, I would like to make sure before I purchase.  Thanks.


Item:  GIVENCHY "Antigona" Moroccan Blue Textured Goatskin Leather Envelope Clutch
Seller: Savoirluxe
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161457288015?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sambajuice09

Sorry forgot to include the ebay item number - 141451741260


----------



## sambajuice09

Just read a message on this thread from last month where the same seller was attempting to sell this same bag & it seems you did not think it was authentic.  


Thanks.


----------



## AEGIS

Please authenticate if  possible

Item: givenchy antigona small
Listing number: 271643908552
Seller: kntdesginershop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271643908552
Comments if any: The seller and I came to an agreement of price and it looks good based on other Ants that I own but I'd like to double check.  Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Soronwants said:


> Hi
> I have bought a Givenchy Nightingale from a consignment shop in London. It's beautiful patent green leather and as far as I can tell its authentic. It looks just like the one that Heidi Klum was using in 2008.
> My question is I'm sure it's genuine but a friend says it's not. I already own it so I know I can't post it here. So are there any online sites I could check? As I understand it there is little point in me going into a Givenchy boutique.
> 
> Can anyone advise me?



Online authentication services can do it via photos. They are fairly quick and reasonably priced.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sambajuice09 said:


> Just read a message on this thread from last month where the same seller was attempting to sell this same bag & it seems you did not think it was authentic.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



listing ended. Thanks for referring to the thread.


----------



## hrhsunshine

AEGIS said:


> Please authenticate if  possible
> 
> Item: givenchy antigona small
> Listing number: 271643908552
> Seller: kntdesginershop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271643908552
> Comments if any: The seller and I came to an agreement of price and it looks good based on other Ants that I own but I'd like to double check.  Thanks!



Sorry, link shows listing has ended.  All links need to be for live active sales.


----------



## bede710

Please help authenticate:

Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale Satchel
Seller: jjpandy 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321565658433
Item: 321565658433

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

bede710 said:


> Please help authenticate:
> 
> Authentic Givenchy Medium Nightingale Satchel
> Seller: jjpandy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321565658433
> Item: 321565658433
> 
> Thanks



Please refer to my signature for authentication request criteria.


----------



## jz8899

Please help authentic this

GIVENCHY "Antigona" Moroccan Blue Textured Goatskin Leather Envelope Clutch
seller: savoirluxe
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-An...1035898b&pid=100022&prg=20140122153519&rkt=4&
item#: 161467066926

Thanks!! =D


----------



## Soronwants

hrhsunshine said:


> Online authentication services can do it via photos. They are fairly quick and reasonably priced.


Hi
Thanks for the reply.
I have done just that. I went back over the posts :shame:and found two recommendations and went with mypoupette.

Just waiting on their assessment .

Will post the results good or bad and hopefully proudly show my lovely bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jz8899 said:


> Please help authentic this
> 
> GIVENCHY "Antigona" Moroccan Blue Textured Goatskin Leather Envelope Clutch
> seller: savoirluxe
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-An...1035898b&pid=100022&prg=20140122153519&rkt=4&
> item#: 161467066926
> 
> Thanks!! =D



1. Always research a thread to avoid duplicating a request for the same item.
2. Refer to my signature for authentication criteria


----------



## kate021105

Hello everyone! 

Hope you could authenticate this Givenchy Mini Pandora Black  Sheepskin, Im just 
worried about the serial number because from what I  know it start at "EF" not "TE".

Thank you! Will greatly appreciate your replies. 

seller: jenbondoc
 link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/57409684/givenchy+pandora?referralKeywords=givenchy+pandora&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-5,25
item#: 5740968


----------



## hrhsunshine

kate021105 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Hope you could authenticate this Givenchy Mini Pandora Black  Sheepskin, Im just
> worried about the serial number because from what I  know it start at "EF" not "TE".
> 
> Thank you! Will greatly appreciate your replies.
> 
> seller: jenbondoc
> link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/57409684/givenchy+pandora?referralKeywords=givenchy+pandora&event=Search+Ranking,Position,2-5,25
> item#: 5740968
> 
> View attachment 2794328
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794329
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794330
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794331
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794332
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794333
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794334



Your request does not fulfill the criteria for authentication. Please refer to my signature for details. Thank you.


----------



## TSquared2

Hi Ladies,

I would love your help in authenticating this item. I've been waiting patiently for this leather and size to come up on eBay and finally it did this morning!

Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Croc Embossed Suede Beige Satchel
Listing number: 171523279090
Seller: jiamin25 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171523279090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Johnnygaga

Hi Tsqaured, I have a nightingale


----------



## Johnnygaga

It looks quite real for me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

TSquared2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I would love your help in authenticating this item. I've been waiting patiently for this leather and size to come up on eBay and finally it did this morning!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Croc Embossed Suede Beige Satchel
> Listing number: 171523279090
> Seller: jiamin25
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171523279090?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks good.


----------



## TSquared2

Johnnygaga said:


> Hi Tsqaured, I have a nightingale





Johnnygaga said:


> It looks quite real for me.






hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good.


Thank you ladies! 

I have just purchased it! I really can't wait for this to arrive.

Have completely fallen in love with the Croc Embossed Nubuck from a few seasons ago and have waited patiently for a small one to appear on eBay.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Johnnygaga said:


> It looks quite real for me.



Thank you for your effort to help but kindly refrain from commenting on authenticity on this thread unless you have been asked to assist. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## ttsang

Hello, 

Any help authenticating this? 

Item: Authentic Givenchy mini antigona sugar grained crossbody/shoulder bag
Listing number: 111504763188
Seller: natcoco14 
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111504763188


----------



## hrhsunshine

ttsang said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any help authenticating this?
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy mini antigona sugar grained crossbody/shoulder bag
> Listing number: 111504763188
> Seller: natcoco14
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/111504763188



Please refer to my criteria for requests (in my signature) particularly #2.


----------



## Kl1234

Item: Givenchy Antigona Shiny Lord Black (Large Duffle)
Listing number: 181579217168
Seller: cassaoge
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a46f6f910
Comments if any: Please help with authentication if possible  Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kl1234 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Shiny Lord Black (Large Duffle)
> Listing number: 181579217168
> Seller: cassaoge
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...168?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a46f6f910
> Comments if any: Please help with authentication if possible  Thank you!



Don't see red flags but would like to see more shots of the inside tag (front and back) and underside of top zipper


----------



## des0912

Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this beauty! Much appreciated.

Item: Authentic YSL mini chyc cabas
Listing number: 171533058283
Seller: ericaauthenticcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f02ac0eb


----------



## hrhsunshine

des0912 said:


> Hi everyone! Please help me authenticate this beauty! Much appreciated.
> 
> Item: Authentic YSL mini chyc cabas
> Listing number: 171533058283
> Seller: ericaauthenticcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Y...283?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f02ac0eb



Please refer to my signature for request guidelines, particularly #2.


----------



## shellybelly

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Calfskin Antigona 2-Way Shoulder Bag Handbag Beige
Listing number: 251710077136
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9b16f8d0#viTabs_0
Comments if any: Lacking detailed photos but please tell if there are any red flags so far. Thank you so much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

shellybelly said:


> Item: Auth GIVENCHY Calfskin Antigona 2-Way Shoulder Bag Handbag Beige
> Listing number: 251710077136
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9b16f8d0#viTabs_0
> Comments if any: Lacking detailed photos but please tell if there are any red flags so far. Thank you so much.



I don't see any red flags but I would prefer the requisite shots especially since this seller has many feedbacks claiming fake high end items.


----------



## shellybelly

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags but I would prefer the requisite shots especially since this seller has many feedbacks claiming fake high end items.



Thank you so much Hrhsunshine! I've requested for additional photos but doubt I will get them. I've also Googled the seller and found they are also a store with the same name whom many TPFers have given rave reviews. *sigh. My hunt for my dream bag continues!


----------



## Kl1234

Item: Givenchy Antigona Shiny Lord Black (Large Duffle)
Listing number: 181579217168
Seller: cassaoge
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181579217168?nav=SEARCH
Comments if any: hello again! Here is the updated listing with additional requested pictures  thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

shellybelly said:


> Thank you so much Hrhsunshine! I've requested for additional photos but doubt I will get them. I've also Googled the seller and found they are also a store with the same name whom many TPFers have given rave reviews. *sigh. My hunt for my dream bag continues!



Sounds good.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kl1234 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Shiny Lord Black (Large Duffle)
> Listing number: 181579217168
> Seller: cassaoge
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181579217168?nav=SEARCH
> Comments if any: hello again! Here is the updated listing with additional requested pictures  thank you!



Based on photos in the listing, the bag looks authentic.  Listing title states "large duffle". I would confirm if this is indeed the medium Ant. Looks like medium to me in pix and measurements in the description but best to confirm with seller.


----------



## arviereyes

Hi ladies,


Saw this ad at ebay and I think its at a reasonable price would appreciate to find out its authenticity
More pics under the item description
TIA 

Item: Pandora Medium Gray Sheepskin
 Listing number: 371181183146
 Seller: avr805
 Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item566c1f60aa


----------



## hrhsunshine

arviereyes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> 
> Saw this ad at ebay and I think its at a reasonable price would appreciate to find out its authenticity
> More pics under the item description
> TIA
> 
> Item: Pandora Medium Gray Sheepskin
> Listing number: 371181183146
> Seller: avr805
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item566c1f60aa



Based on listing photos, looks authentic


----------



## Sofie Amalie

Probably should have had this one checked before purchasing, because after having researched about I feel kind of worried about it authenticity.

Item: Givenchy Pandora Purse
Listing number: 181573777029
Seller: ag543
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...%2FLSRkskFT9rfZN8v3Sw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Comments if any: From my own research the zipper and missing back pocket seems of, but perhaps it is an older version?

Thank you kindly for your input.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sofie Amalie said:


> Probably should have had this one checked before purchasing, because after having researched about I feel kind of worried about it authenticity.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Purse
> Listing number: 181573777029
> Seller: ag543
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...%2FLSRkskFT9rfZN8v3Sw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Comments if any: From my own research the zipper and missing back pocket seems of, but perhaps it is an older version?
> 
> Thank you kindly for your input.



Please review my criteria in my signature, particularly #2. Thank you.


----------



## bmarie11

Hi authenticators,   Could someone please take a look at this scarf.   Did givenchy make acrylic scarves?   Thanks so much.  

Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ne...40425?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4d160ea589

Seller:   Nglenn 

Item number: 331082540425

 Item name:   Givenchy Neck Scarf Plaid Purple Tan Green Cashme 100% Acrylic Made in Italy


----------



## hrhsunshine

bmarie11 said:


> Hi authenticators,   Could someone please take a look at this scarf.   Did givenchy make acrylic scarves?   Thanks so much.
> 
> Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ne...40425?pt=US_Scarves_Wraps&hash=item4d160ea589
> 
> Seller:   Nglenn
> 
> Item number: 331082540425
> 
> Item name:   Givenchy Neck Scarf Plaid Purple Tan Green Cashme 100% Acrylic Made in Italy



Only bags are authenticated here. Also for the future, pls refer to my criteria in my signature, in particular #2.


----------



## yenny

Hi authenticators,

Please help me with this bag that I just bought today. Please.......

Item : givenchy antigona dark purple sugar goatskin leather small bag

Listing # 10068615

Seller : yoogi closet

Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/43864/category/9/

Thank you so much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

yenny said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me with this bag that I just bought today. Please.......
> 
> Item : givenchy antigona dark purple sugar goatskin leather small bag
> 
> Listing # 10068615
> 
> Seller : yoogi closet
> 
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/catalog/product/view/id/43864/category/9/
> 
> Thank you so much.



Please read my criteria in my signature. I don't authenticate purchased items.


----------



## Tinlunchbox

Do givenchy bags come with an authentication card and a serial number? I just got mine in from neiman Marcus and the only thing that it came with was the dust bag and the care card. I have never seen one in person before this as I don't have a store close to me that sells givenchy so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tinlunchbox said:


> Do givenchy bags come with an authentication card and a serial number? I just got mine in from neiman Marcus and the only thing that it came with was the dust bag and the care card. I have never seen one in person before this as I don't have a store close to me that sells givenchy so any help would be greatly appreciated.



This thread is strictly for requesting authentications on a live sale. Please present your question in an appropriate thread or new thread in the Givenchy sub-forum.


----------



## meheay

Hi all 

Please Kindly authenticate this Pandora mini for me plzzzz

I got this bag as my present birthday but never knew that authentic or not?

























TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

meheay said:


> Hi all
> 
> Please Kindly authenticate this Pandora mini for me plzzzz
> 
> I got this bag as my present birthday but never knew that authentic or not?
> 
> 
> TIA



Please read my criteria in my signature.


----------



## cam37

Please could you take a look at this bag many thanks 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/351234763694?nav=SEARCH

Seller : micku51
Item number : 
351234763694
Title
Authentic givenchy nightingale mini grainy leather bag black 
(I checked and  the first 4 photos on the listing are stock photos and the rest are the actual bag) 
Many thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

cam37 said:


> Please could you take a look at this bag many thanks
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/351234763694?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Seller : micku51
> Item number :
> 351234763694
> Title
> Authentic givenchy nightingale mini grainy leather bag black
> (I checked and  the first 4 photos on the listing are stock photos and the rest are the actual bag)
> Many thanks



No red flags but to be more sure, you can request a better shot of the back of the inside tag (too dark), side hw for strap, zipper pull for top closure.


----------



## cam37

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but to be more sure, you can request a better shot of the back of the inside tag (too dark), side hw for strap, zipper pull for top closure.


 


thank you for your prompt reply
here are the additional photos the seller had kindly emailed me thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

cam37 said:


> thank you for your prompt reply
> here are the additional photos the seller had kindly emailed me thanks



Looks good.


----------



## rerebby

Hi all,

could somebody help me to authenticate this Givenchy Small Antigona Bag. 


TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

rerebby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> could somebody help me to authenticate this Givenchy Small Antigona Bag.
> 
> 
> TIA



Please carefully review all my criteria in my signature.


----------



## Jen lange

Morning! I'm new here and wondered if you could kindly assist. 

From the pics in this auction, does this bag appear to be authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-From-Barneys-New-York-/321599154553

Auction ends soon and I did already bid...

Many thanks!


----------



## Jen lange

Good morning all. I'm new here and looking to purchase from ebay. Here is a link to the bag I am looking at. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-From-Barneys-New-York-/321599154553

For better or worse I've already placed a bid. Auction ends soon. Would appreciate any assistance you can provide. 

Many thanks! And I'm glad to have stumbled upon your site!  I've recently become obsessed with Givenchy and hope to add to my collection.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jen lange said:


> Good morning all. I'm new here and looking to purchase from ebay. Here is a link to the bag I am looking at.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givenchy-Nightingale-Tote-From-Barneys-New-York-/321599154553
> 
> For better or worse I've already placed a bid. Auction ends soon. Would appreciate any assistance you can provide.
> 
> Many thanks! And I'm glad to have stumbled upon your site!  I've recently become obsessed with Givenchy and hope to add to my collection.



Please refer to my signature for authentication criteria.


----------



## perfection20

Hi everyone! 

I hope I'm doing this correctly. Hoping to purchase this beautiful ant!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thank you!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

perfection20 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope I'm doing this correctly. Hoping to purchase this beautiful ant!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817971
> View attachment 2817972
> View attachment 2817973
> View attachment 2817974
> View attachment 2817975
> View attachment 2817976
> View attachment 2817977
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Please refer to my signature for authentication criteria.


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me? 
name: GIVENCHY ORIGINAL 2014 ECHT LEDER NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM SIZE TASCHE SCHWARZ 1450,-
seller: styleistas
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/GIVENCHY-ORI...Damentaschen&hash=item35e0ddea11#ht_11760wt_0


----------



## rerebby

hrhsunshine said:


> Please carefully review all my criteria in my signature.


Sorry the attachment was missing

http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/rerebby/library/


----------



## perfection20

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for authentication criteria.




Hello! 

The link would be: http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...edium+size?referralKeywords=givenchy+antigona

Seller : succulents77


Item number : -


Title: preloved givenchy Antigona medium size 

Hope this is the right way this time  
All photos are taken by her. Once I get the go ahead from you I'll get it! Hehe thanks !

Additional photos of the code tag she emailed me are in the previous post I made  thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me?
> name: GIVENCHY ORIGINAL 2014 ECHT LEDER NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM SIZE TASCHE SCHWARZ 1450,-
> seller: styleistas
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/GIVENCHY-ORI...Damentaschen&hash=item35e0ddea11#ht_11760wt_0



Please read my criteria, in particular #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

perfection20 said:


> Hello!
> 
> The link would be: http://m.olx.ph/index.php/view+clas...edium+size?referralKeywords=givenchy+antigona
> 
> Seller : succulents77
> 
> 
> Item number : -
> 
> 
> Title: preloved givenchy Antigona medium size
> 
> Hope this is the right way this time
> All photos are taken by her. Once I get the go ahead from you I'll get it! Hehe thanks !
> 
> Additional photos of the code tag she emailed me are in the previous post I made  thank you!



In encourage you to review criteria #2 in my signature and welcome you to participate in diverse conversation on TPF.


----------



## perfection20

hrhsunshine said:


> In encourage you to review criteria #2 in my signature and welcome you to participate in diverse conversation on TPF.




I've been a silent creeper reader type haha. I was going to do a reveal but I took awhile to decide. I would like to purchase this if it is authentic, especially since she does not have a receipt


----------



## alexandmax

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-nightingale-tote-bag-greige-1295277/

thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

alexandmax said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this bag is authentic?
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-nightingale-tote-bag-greige-1295277/
> 
> thank you!!



Resubmit using proper format. Link to details can be found in my signature.


----------



## kdoll

Hi there!

Could you please help me out with this bag?

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Nightingale Small Hand bag Lamb Skin Light beige (BF070722)
Listing number: 331397856344
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC...344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d28d9fc58

Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kdoll said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Could you please help me out with this bag?
> 
> Item: Auth GIVENCHY Nightingale Small Hand bag Lamb Skin Light beige (BF070722)
> Listing number: 331397856344
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC...344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d28d9fc58
> 
> Thank you so much!



No red flags but I want to see BOTH sides of a strap connector to be sure.


----------



## Savtse27

Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag. Also, do you know the year of this bag?

Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona Purple
Item Number: 181602971997
Seller: primaclasseca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...r-/181602971997?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## hrhsunshine

Savtse27 said:


> Hi, Please help me authenticate this bag. Also, do you know the year of this bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Small Antigona Purple
> Item Number: 181602971997
> Seller: primaclasseca
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...r-/181602971997?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Authentic. From the SS14 collection.


----------



## momsidoo

Hello,
Kindly please authenticate this Givenchy bag
Item :  Givenchy Black Leather Medium Nightingale Satchel

Item number : 221621308554
Seller : kitcatmet22
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/221621308554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

momsidoo said:


> Hello,
> Kindly please authenticate this Givenchy bag
> Item :  Givenchy Black Leather Medium Nightingale Satchel
> 
> Item number : 221621308554
> Seller : kitcatmet22
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/221621308554?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance



Please review my signature for criteria, particularly #2.


----------



## momsidoo

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature for criteria, particularly #2.


Hi again,
I would try to participate more actively next time. I do enjoy reading some of the threads as they are informative and have asked help a number of times but admittedly have not participated in discussions. Would do my best to join in the future.

Thanks hrhsunshine


----------



## hrhsunshine

momsidoo said:


> Hi again,
> I would try to participate more actively next time. I do enjoy reading some of the threads as they are informative and have asked help a number of times but admittedly have not participated in discussions. Would do my best to join in the future.
> 
> Thanks hrhsunshine



Thank you for your understanding. There are so many different topics.  I am sure you will find a way to chime in!


----------



## lulu288100

Hi, Does this appear to be an authentic bag?

Item: Givenchy Pandora Black Bag
Listing number: 301424288808
Seller: vanitylaw 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301424288808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments if any: Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lulu288100 said:


> Hi, Does this appear to be an authentic bag?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Black Bag
> Listing number: 301424288808
> Seller: vanitylaw
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301424288808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments if any: Thanks so much for your help!



No red flags but I want to see the inside tags...the long tag and the smaller tag (both sides)


----------



## fredakitty

Hi! 

Would really appreciate if one of you guys could help me authenticate this mini lucrezia!  Was shown an invoice from the seller from Bluefly that looks legitimate but maybe you guys could take a look at these photos from her ebay post and let me know what you think! Thanks so much in advance  Bidding has ended but photos are still up and it did not sell, I think she just relisted it actually!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Black-Lucrezia-Mini-Duffel-NWT-Bag-/141486040022?


----------



## hrhsunshine

fredakitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would really appreciate if one of you guys could help me authenticate this mini lucrezia!  Was shown an invoice from the seller from Bluefly that looks legitimate but maybe you guys could take a look at these photos from her ebay post and let me know what you think! Thanks so much in advance  Bidding has ended but photos are still up and it did not sell, I think she just relisted it actually!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Black-Lucrezia-Mini-Duffel-NWT-Bag-/141486040022?



Please review authentication criteria and requirements in my signature.


----------



## kmb2476

Hi! I have been searching far and wide for a red medium Nightingale and I FINALLY found it!  I am really excited! If you would be so kind as to authenticate it for me before I purchase it, that would be great! Thanks so much! 

PS - I know that pictures are important for you to authenticate, but unfortunately, Rue La La doesn't provide very many. 


Item: Givenchy "Nightingale" Medium Leather Satchel
Listing number is applicable: N/A
Seller: Rue La La
Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/77798/12434982/
Comments if any:
THE DETAILS
Please note: This is a Final Sale item. There are no returns.
Made in Italy

Medium red leather satchel with gold-tone hardware and tonal stitching

Approximately 19in at widest point x 12in high x 6.5in deep

Please note: We measure each bag individually. The width measurement is taken at the bag's base, the height from top closure to base, and the depth from the front to the back at the base. Please allow for slight variations when shopping like styles.

Flat handles have an approximate 4.5in drop

Removable flat zippered strap has an approximate 6in drop

Zippered closure

Fabric interior lining has one zippered pocket and two open top pockets

Please note: A Merchandise Security tag will be attached to this item. The Merchandise Security tag should not be removed until you are completely satisfied with the quality and authenticity of this piece.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kmb2476 said:


> Hi! I have been searching far and wide for a red medium Nightingale and I FINALLY found it!  I am really excited! If you would be so kind as to authenticate it for me before I purchase it, that would be great! Thanks so much!
> 
> PS - I know that pictures are important for you to authenticate, but unfortunately, Rue La La doesn't provide very many.
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy "Nightingale" Medium Leather Satchel
> Listing number is applicable: N/A
> Seller: Rue La La
> Link: https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/77798/12434982/
> Comments if any:
> THE DETAILS
> Please note: This is a Final Sale item. There are no returns.
> Made in Italy
> 
> Medium red leather satchel with gold-tone hardware and tonal stitching
> 
> Approximately 19in at widest point x 12in high x 6.5in deep
> 
> Please note: We measure each bag individually. The width measurement is taken at the bag's base, the height from top closure to base, and the depth from the front to the back at the base. Please allow for slight variations when shopping like styles.
> 
> Flat handles have an approximate 4.5in drop
> 
> Removable flat zippered strap has an approximate 6in drop
> 
> Zippered closure
> 
> Fabric interior lining has one zippered pocket and two open top pockets
> 
> Please note: A Merchandise Security tag will be attached to this item. The Merchandise Security tag should not be removed until you are completely satisfied with the quality and authenticity of this piece.



Unfortunately, I cannot access this link. Only can access with membership.


----------



## kmb2476

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot access this link. Only can access with membership.



Oh no! I had a feeling that might happen 

I have taken high quality screen shots of the link. Please tell me this will work! If not, do you have any ideas as to how I can show you what is in the link?


----------



## hrhsunshine

kmb2476 said:


> Oh no! I had a feeling that might happen
> 
> I have taken high quality screen shots of the link. Please tell me this will work! If not, do you have any ideas as to how I can show you what is in the link?




Yes, these retailers pose a challenge. I tried to zoom on the hw but cannot see details. I also need to see the inside tags.  I don't see any red flags from the shots but I cannot give a green light yet.


----------



## kmb2476

hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, these retailers pose a challenge. I tried to zoom on the hw but cannot see details. I also need to see the inside tags.  I don't see any red flags from the shots but I cannot give a green light yet.




Hrhsunshine, sadly, it sold, but thank you so very much for attempting to authenticate! I really appreciate it!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kmb2476 said:


> Hrhsunshine, sadly, it sold, but thank you so very much for attempting to authenticate! I really appreciate it!



Oh I am sorry a out that. Red recurs pretty much each season. I bet one will land in your hands


----------



## kmb2476

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh I am sorry a out that. Red recurs pretty much each season. I bet one will land in your hands




I didn't know that! I'm a newbie. That actually makes me feel so much better! Thanks again!


----------



## vimaljonn

Hi folks, looking to get anyone's opinion on this Givenchy handbag listed on Ebay. Unfortunately, I am not an expert (not even close). Any help would be appreciated!

Item: Givenchy Fabric Handbag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-FABRIC-HANDBAG-NEW-AUTHENTIC-/221633690123
Item Number: 221633690123
seller: jhsms


----------



## hrhsunshine

vimaljonn said:


> Hi folks, looking to get anyone's opinion on this Givenchy handbag listed on Ebay. Unfortunately, I am not an expert (not even close). Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Fabric Handbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-FABRIC-HANDBAG-NEW-AUTHENTIC-/221633690123
> Item Number: 221633690123
> seller: jhsms



Please review my criteria for authentication, particularly #2.


----------



## viberzdae

Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black slingbag
Link: https://carousell.com/p/9483044
Item Number: 9483044
seller: tulipsblossom

Hi i am looking to purchase a used pandora from a seller from carousell (app for buying and selling based in Singapore)

Couldnt get much infor online and hence would appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## viberzdae

Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black slingbag
Link: https://carousell.com/p/9483044
Item Number: 9483044
seller: tulipsblossom

More pics here.


----------



## hrhsunshine

viberzdae said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black slingbag
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/9483044
> Item Number: 9483044
> seller: tulipsblossom
> 
> More pics here.



I only authenticate for active members who have been contributing widely on the forum. Pls read my signature for all criteria.


----------



## viberzdae

hrhsunshine said:


> I only authenticate for active members who have been contributing widely on the forum. Pls read my signature for all criteria.



oh dear.. :{  alright thanks....


----------



## misspanda88

Hi dearest givenchy lovers,

Need help authenticating this bag. I bought it from sale by Givenchy retailer in Jakarta, Indonesia.
Tried to resell the bag because I want to buy another one in black and a few resellers suspect it to be a fake due to the datecode tag of the bag and details.
Need help from you ladies here please

TIA


----------



## viberzdae

Did some contributions yesterday. Able to help? Will definitely contribute more next time. Seller wants to meet up to transact Tmr.


----------



## addicted2jakey

Item: Givency Antigona
Seller: abagslifeph (Instagram)


Hi Gud eve, I hope someone will reply and advise me if the item is authentic or not. This will be my first purchase if ever. 
Thanks a lot in advance. By the way, im from the Phils.

Photos attached.


----------



## hrhsunshine

misspanda88 said:


> View attachment 2831079
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831080
> 
> 
> Hi dearest givenchy lovers,
> 
> Need help authenticating this bag. I bought it from sale by Givenchy retailer in Jakarta, Indonesia.
> Tried to resell the bag because I want to buy another one in black and a few resellers suspect it to be a fake due to the datecode tag of the bag and details.
> Need help from you ladies here please
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831122
> View attachment 2831079
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831080
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831104
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831105
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831106
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831122
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831123



Please read my criteria for authentication requests in my signature. There is a link to full details.


----------



## hrhsunshine

viberzdae said:


> Did some contributions yesterday. Able to help? Will definitely contribute more next time. Seller wants to meet up to transact Tmr.




I see that.  I would recommend wider participation. It is really easy to do so.  I don't see any red flags but would prefer to see shots of the inside tags.


----------



## hrhsunshine

addicted2jakey said:


> Item: Givency Antigona
> Seller: abagslifeph (Instagram)
> 
> 
> Hi Gud eve, I hope someone will reply and advise me if the item is authentic or not. This will be my first purchase if ever.
> Thanks a lot in advance. By the way, im from the Phils.
> 
> Photos attached.



Please read the criteria found in my signature.  There is also a link to full details.


----------



## TSquared2

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if someone could help me on a small matter?

I purchased a small nightingale, about a month ago, on eBay, after having it authenticated here.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...2eco5MXtJau5SlGwOpAMA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Everything was ok when I received it, except it was missing the authenticity tags. I message the seller, who thought she had put them in with the bag, who then said she would send them to me. However, over 1 month later and 3 unreplied messages to her, I have yet to receive them.

I am now a little doubtful of the bag? I have contacted eBay about this but they have been slow to reply. Just wondering what I can or should do?

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

TSquared2 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me on a small matter?
> 
> I purchased a small nightingale, about a month ago, on eBay, after having it authenticated here.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...2eco5MXtJau5SlGwOpAMA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Everything was ok when I received it, except it was missing the authenticity tags. I message the seller, who thought she had put them in with the bag, who then said she would send them to me. However, over 1 month later and 3 unreplied messages to her, I have yet to receive them.
> 
> I am now a little doubtful of the bag? I have contacted eBay about this but they have been slow to reply. Just wondering what I can or should do?
> 
> Thanks



The bag was authenticated here so I am not sure why you are questioning its authenticity just because the seller is not sending you the tags. Your inquiry is more suited for the eBay thread. I believe you have to look in the shopping forum. If you still question the bag's authenticity, I would suggest seeking another service to review the bag.


----------



## TSquared2

hrhsunshine said:


> The bag was authenticated here so I am not sure why you are questioning its authenticity just because the seller is not sending you the tags. Your inquiry is more suited for the eBay thread. I believe you have to look in the shopping forum. If you still question the bag's authenticity, I would suggest seeking another service to review the bag.




Hi, 

Thank you for your reply. 

I'm not doubting your authenticating abilities. I have a lot of faith in the Purse Forum and have used it many times to buy bags from eBay. I'm sorry if I have caused any offence. 

It's just the first time something like this has happened to me and it has been a little frustrating not knowing what to do, which is why I posted here, not realising there is a more appropriate thread. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## hrhsunshine

TSquared2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I'm not doubting your authenticating abilities. I have a lot of faith in the Purse Forum and have used it many times to buy bags from eBay. I'm sorry if I have caused any offence.
> 
> It's just the first time something like this has happened to me and it has been a little frustrating not knowing what to do, which is why I posted here, not realising there is a more appropriate thread.
> 
> Thank you for your help



No offense taken.  I understand you were struggling with the unresponsive seller. Good luck!


----------



## diaaana

Hi everyone! Have zero experience on The Purseforum, cause I've always admired but have never had the guts to upload pics of acquisitions! Was wondering if a kind soul could authenticate this bag for me- actually got it for 1568 cad from.....Winners (which is the equivalent of Nordstrom Rack or Marshalls in the States)! Could not believe my eyes....but dunno if it's too good to be true. I've attached as many pics as possible, but am unsure if I've followed the rules properly. Anyways, thanks in advance for all your ladies' help! 


D


----------



## viberzdae

hrhsunshine said:


> I see that.  I would recommend wider participation. It is really easy to do so.  I don't see any red flags but would prefer to see shots of the inside tags.



thanks for your advice.

here some more pics of the inner tag.












Is this okay?


----------



## hrhsunshine

diaaana said:


> Hi everyone! Have zero experience on The Purseforum, cause I've always admired but have never had the guts to upload pics of acquisitions! Was wondering if a kind soul could authenticate this bag for me- actually got it for 1568 cad from.....Winners (which is the equivalent of Nordstrom Rack or Marshalls in the States)! Could not believe my eyes....but dunno if it's too good to be true. I've attached as many pics as possible, but am unsure if I've followed the rules properly. Anyways, thanks in advance for all your ladies' help!
> 
> 
> D



Unfortunately, your request doesn't meet the criteria for authentication. Please read my signature and there is a link to further details as well. I also welcome you to participate in a variety of discussions, not just here but anywhere on TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

viberzdae said:


> thanks for your advice.
> 
> here some more pics of the inner tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this okay?



Looks good.


----------



## viberzdae

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good.



thanks so much sunshine!  love this forum.


----------



## Ksmith125

Item: BNWT Givenchy Medium Antigona bag in gray leather - 100% Authentic        
 Listing number: 271710208378
 Seller: Billyandkittyco
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...g-in-gray-leather-100-Authentic-/271710208378?
 Comments if any: Hoping that this is real. Have been searching for a light gray medium Antigona and this might be it. Seller has excellent feedback, but am put off by the stock photos. The last two photos are of the actual bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ksmith125 said:


> Item: BNWT Givenchy Medium Antigona bag in gray leather - 100% Authentic
> Listing number: 271710208378
> Seller: Billyandkittyco
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Givenc...g-in-gray-leather-100-Authentic-/271710208378?
> Comments if any: Hoping that this is real. Have been searching for a light gray medium Antigona and this might be it. Seller has excellent feedback, but am put off by the stock photos. The last two photos are of the actual bag.



Your format is correct but you don't meet the criteria of an active member who participates widely on TPF. I welcome you and encourage you to participate. There are a wide variety of discussions to make contributing very easy. Thank you.


----------



## Ksmith125

Thanks for getting back to me. Fairly new to the site in general. Although, not to the purse world. How active do you need to be for authentication?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Ksmith125 said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Fairly new to the site in general. Although, not to the purse world. How active do you need to be for authentication?



Ur welcome. Just starting contributing with different discussions.  There are so many topics, not just fashion, that you will be able to find ways to participate.  TPF is about sharing and supporting


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hiiiii!!! Can anyone pls help me with authenticating this bag. I really want it but unsure if it's real. Looks like the real deal but I'm no professional. And TIA Soooo much &#128522; greatly appreciated. 

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4805811078.html


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Hiiiii!!! Can anyone pls help me with authenticating this bag. I really want it but unsure if it's real. Looks like the real deal but I'm no professional. And TIA Soooo much &#128522; greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/van/clo/4805811078.html



Please read my criteria (in my signature).  Requests must meet all guidelines. There is also a link to details.


----------



## Couture-Hag

Hi Ladies, hoping someone could look at this Nightingale, would like to be sure it's authentic  
Thanks in advance everyone!

Item: Givenchy Orange Large Nightingale Tote Purse Handbag Excellent Condition
				 			 		    Listing number: 181615438063
Seller:            2urbargain
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181615438063?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Couture-Hag said:


> Hi Ladies, hoping someone could look at this Nightingale, would like to be sure it's authentic
> Thanks in advance everyone!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Orange Large Nightingale Tote Purse Handbag Excellent Condition
> Listing number: 181615438063
> Seller:            2urbargain
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181615438063?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Don't see any red flags but would like to see both sides of one of the strap connector hw. Also, the back of the inside tag.


----------



## lovetoshop390

Can someone please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Bag in clover green? 
From local classified site.


----------



## gazoo

Hello, I'm venturing into Givenchy for the first time and would appreciate authentication on the following.  I hope I've given the necessary information.  Thank you kindly.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small Black in Chèvre
Listing number: 214943482
Seller: novalemon
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-leather-bag-satchel/214943482?st_id=28437431


----------



## hrhsunshine

gazoo said:


> Hello, I'm venturing into Givenchy for the first time and would appreciate authentication on the following.  I hope I've given the necessary information.  Thank you kindly.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small Black in Chèvre
> Listing number: 214943482
> Seller: novalemon
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...-leather-bag-satchel/214943482?st_id=28437431



Please read my criteria for authentication requests. They are in my signature as well as a link to more details.


----------



## gazoo

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my criteria for authentication requests. They are in my signature as well as a link to more details.



Hello, I read the requirements but don't know what I'm missing.  I'm an active member here and this is an active sale on Bonanza, not a completed sale.  Please advise, so I can correct what the issue is.  Is it that I need to load photos onto here?


----------



## hrhsunshine

gazoo said:


> Hello, I read the requirements but don't know what I'm missing.  I'm an active member here and this is an active sale on Bonanza, not a completed sale.  Please advise, so I can correct what the issue is.  Is it that I need to load photos onto here?



My apologies. I must have confused you with another request. Bag looks good!


----------



## gazoo

hrhsunshine said:


> My apologies. I must have confused you with another request. Bag looks good!



Oh - thank you!  I appreciate your expertise more than I can say.


----------



## hrhsunshine

gazoo said:


> Oh - thank you!  I appreciate your expertise more than I can say.



Ur most welcome! Again, sorry for the confusion and good luck!


----------



## Stellalaaa

Hi,

I recently bought a givenchy but am too sure about its authenticity

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small in orange/red
Seller: Reebonz (link no long available as item sold)
There a few numbers

13L5007002 610
& serial number of: 3594639048092

There's a tag at the back that states MA0143


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellalaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently bought a givenchy but am too sure about its authenticity
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small in orange/red
> Seller: Reebonz (link no long available as item sold)
> There a few numbers
> 
> 13L5007002 610
> & serial number of: 3594639048092
> 
> There's a tag at the back that states MA0143



Please refer to authentication guidelines in my signature.


----------



## Stellalaaa

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to authentication guidelines in my signature.



Hi,

Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale
Listing number is applicable: NA
Seller: REEBONZ
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/12H5007012500?destination=item/12H5007012500 (similar product)
Comments if any: 
Given serial code 
3594639048092
13L5007002 610
MA0143


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellalaaa said:


> Hi,
> 
> Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale
> Listing number is applicable: NA
> Seller: REEBONZ
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/item/12H5007012500?destination=item/12H5007012500 (similar product)
> Comments if any:
> Given serial code
> 3594639048092
> 13L5007002 610
> MA0143



Pls note that I only authenticate the exact item prior to purchase and u must provide an active link to the live sale. I also only authenticate for active members who have contributed in various discussions.


----------



## Stellalaaa

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls note that I only authenticate the exact item prior to purchase and u must provide an active link to the live sale. I also only authenticate for active members who have contributed in various discussions.



Hi,

My apologies. I have already bought the item. Sorry bout this. Might not be possible to authenticate in this case?


----------



## ponydanc3r

Hi, it's my first time buying a Givenchy bag. Would appreciate if you could help to verify it's authenticity. Thanks heaps 

Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale Tote in Brick Goatskin Leather 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171589625739?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT 
Item Number: 171589625739
seller:  lshieh88


----------



## Amella

Hi everyone, I'm new on here and have already posted on another thread without realising that it isn't the right one.

As I have previously mentioned I auctioned off my Chanel earrings and Dolce and Gabbana to pay for a Givenchy Antigona, I'm so worried now that Ive been scammed. I have 2 babies and just can't get out and about to observe the handbag in all its glory (I'm from London,UK). Here is the Ebay item number  321605408493	   and the details of the seller are listed below. Please help I feel so upset about all this. 
 loui-hurs(0)
0.0 % Positive Feedback
Show more


----------



## hrhsunshine

ponydanc3r said:


> Hi, it's my first time buying a Givenchy bag. Would appreciate if you could help to verify it's authenticity. Thanks heaps
> 
> Item: Givenchy Small Nightingale Tote in Brick Goatskin Leather
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171589625739?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Item Number: 171589625739
> seller:  lshieh88



Please refer to my criteria in my signature. I don't authenticate for individuals who primarily use TPF for getting authentications. I encourage you to contribute and participate more widely.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amella said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new on here and have already posted on another thread without realising that it isn't the right one.
> 
> As I have previously mentioned I auctioned off my Chanel earrings and Dolce and Gabbana to pay for a Givenchy Antigona, I'm so worried now that Ive been scammed. I have 2 babies and just can't get out and about to observe the handbag in all its glory (I'm from London,UK). Here is the Ebay item number  321605408493       and the details of the seller are listed below. Please help I feel so upset about all this.
> loui-hurs(0)
> 0.0 % Positive Feedback
> Show more



I am sorry to hear of your dilemma however I don't authenticate purchased items.  You have more affordable authentication services available. You can google and find them: Authenticate4U or *****************.  I believe some TPFrs have used them.


----------



## twdavis

Item: Givenchy Nightingale large cross body lamb leather bag 
Listing number : 271712792379
Seller: nadi-solo (0 ) 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271712792379?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Leary of a new lister with no feedback. Please take a look at this for me. I don't know anything about Givenchy other than I love the Nightingale style and am looking to spend my Christmas money on a pre loved treasure. Thank you for your time 

P.S. We LOVE our lil rescue furbaby!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

twdavis said:


> Item: Givenchy Nightingale large cross body lamb leather bag
> Listing number : 271712792379
> Seller: nadi-solo (0 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271712792379?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Leary of a new lister with no feedback. Please take a look at this for me. I don't know anything about Givenchy other than I love the Nightingale style and am looking to spend my Christmas money on a pre loved treasure. Thank you for your time
> 
> P.S. We LOVE our lil rescue furbaby!!!!



Looks more like calfskin than lambskin. I would want to see all the required photos from seller. Pls see the link to details in my signature.  I don't see any red flags in the shots but want to see everything considering this is a seller with no history.


----------



## twdavis

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks more like calfskin than lambskin. I would want to see all the required photos from seller. Pls see the link to details in my signature.  I don't see any red flags in the shots but want to see everything considering this is a seller with no history.



Thank you for taking a look. I had already requested more photos but haven't heard back yet. Will let you know if I get them. Thanks again


----------



## PurseACold

Item: GIVENCHY Pepe Sheepskin Large Pandora Messenger Blue
Listing number is applicable: 70113
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Pepe-Sheepskin-Large-Pandora-Messenger-Blue-70113
Comments if any: Eyeing this bag. Still not sure if it's in great condition (which is itself a separate question for Pepe Pandora owners), but I love the color). Thanks in advance, as always


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Pepe Sheepskin Large Pandora Messenger Blue
> Listing number is applicable: 70113
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/GIVENCHY-Pepe-Sheepskin-Large-Pandora-Messenger-Blue-70113
> Comments if any: Eyeing this bag. Still not sure if it's in great condition (which is itself a separate question for Pepe Pandora owners), but I love the color). Thanks in advance, as always



Yeah, I see what you mean. At least you know it's the real deal!


----------



## PurseACold

hrhsunshine said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean. At least you know it's the real deal!


Thanks so much, *hrhsunshine*. I showed the bag to my friend and she might buy it and inspect the condition. Happy new year!! Wishing you lots of happiness, health, success, and Givenchy! artyhat:


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseACold said:


> Thanks so much, *hrhsunshine*. I showed the bag to my friend and she might buy it and inspect the condition. Happy new year!! Wishing you lots of happiness, health, success, and Givenchy! artyhat:



Your most welcome, sweetness! 
Thank you! I wish you the best and many more beautiful bags for 2015. Hopefully you have some fun plans to ring in the New Year


----------



## celinemealone86

Item: Givenchy Medium Green Lucrezia Shoulder bag
Listing number: 141518950677
Seller: baby-fresh on eBay
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f32fd115
Comments if any: Pretty sure this bag is legit, can someone kindly confirm? Thank you in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

celinemealone86 said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Green Lucrezia Shoulder bag
> Listing number: 141518950677
> Seller: baby-fresh on eBay
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f32fd115
> Comments if any: Pretty sure this bag is legit, can someone kindly confirm? Thank you in advance!



I authenticate for active members who have contributed widely to the forum. I welcome you and encourage you to participate. Thank u.


----------



## Luxx.ha

Item: givenchy handbag purple medium sugar 
Listing number:381098768071
Seller:lovemuiccia
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-HA...71?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item58bb41b6c7

Comments: Hello. Would love some advice as to see if this is authentic. I love this bag and would love to have an antigona in my collection. I'm skeptical buying off of ebay cause I know people sell a lot of fakes. If anyone could help me I would appreciate it. Happy holidays &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Item: givenchy handbag purple medium sugar
> Listing number:381098768071
> Seller:lovemuiccia
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-HA...71?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item58bb41b6c7
> 
> Comments: Hello. Would love some advice as to see if this is authentic. I love this bag and would love to have an antigona in my collection. I'm skeptical buying off of ebay cause I know people sell a lot of fakes. If anyone could help me I would appreciate it. Happy holidays &#128522;



Please read my criteria for receiving an authentication, particularly #2. Thank you.


----------



## superdupergan

HI Everyone!
New to the forum here.  I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this duffle bag I found in my parents storage.  I tried to take as many pictures as possible.  The only visible Givenchy signage is on the front which makes me think it is not authentic.  Thanks in advance for all help.


----------



## hrhsunshine

superdupergan said:


> HI Everyone!
> New to the forum here.  I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this duffle bag I found in my parents storage.  I tried to take as many pictures as possible.  The only visible Givenchy signage is on the front which makes me think it is not authentic.  Thanks in advance for all help.



Your request does not qualify for an authentication here. Please read my guidelines in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## superdupergan

hrhsunshine said:


> Your request does not qualify for an authentication here. Please read my guidelines in my signature. Thank you.


Is there any way I can authenticate this?  I'm not really a avid bag buyer so I do not know how I can contribute to this forum.  Can you point me to anyone who can help me in this regard?  Thank you very much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

superdupergan said:


> Is there any way I can authenticate this?  I'm not really a avid bag buyer so I do not know how I can contribute to this forum.  Can you point me to anyone who can help me in this regard?  Thank you very much.



There are many forums that are not bag or fashion related. It is very easy to participate. However, if you don't participate, your best option is an online bag authentication service. Just google and you will find them. Their fees are very reasonable and they work via photos.


----------



## 29lexlex29

Item: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Small 2way Bag Embossed Leather Black (BF066491)
Listing number is applicable: 331436668525
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331436668525?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Would love to gt this for my mom! She loves givenchy but i can't really afford it. So thank god for ebay and you guys!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Luxx.ha

Item:Authentic Givenchy Black Smooth Leather Small Antigona Duffle Bag
Listing:121538912113
Seller:retailtherapist 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121538912113?redirect=mobile
Comments: Please please please help me. I love this bag and would love to own one. Only with someone's expertise on givenchy antigona's as I do not know much about them. Thanks so much in advance. &#128536;


----------



## hrhsunshine

29lexlex29 said:


> Item: Auth Givenchy Nightingale Small 2way Bag Embossed Leather Black (BF066491)
> Listing number is applicable: 331436668525
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331436668525?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Would love to gt this for my mom! She loves givenchy but i can't really afford it. So thank god for ebay and you guys!! Thanks so much!!



Authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Item:Authentic Givenchy Black Smooth Leather Small Antigona Duffle Bag
> Listing:121538912113
> Seller:retailtherapist
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121538912113?redirect=mobile
> Comments: Please please please help me. I love this bag and would love to own one. Only with someone's expertise on givenchy antigona's as I do not know much about them. Thanks so much in advance. &#128536;



Pls refer to my signature for criteria on requests, particularly #2.


----------



## 29lexlex29

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic.


thanks hrhsunshine!! sadly its been sold (((((( feel like crying now :"""(( but thanks anyway!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

29lexlex29 said:


> thanks hrhsunshine!! sadly its been sold (((((( feel like crying now :"""(( but thanks anyway!!



Oh no...sorry to hear that.  It has happened to all of us.  Keep watching. Don't give up.


----------



## elizabethq

Hi! I recently got this bag as a present for my birthday. I asked for the receipt but my friend said she lost it. Actually, haven't used it outside because I'm uncertain about it authenticity. Maybe you could help me clear my mind ? 

Item: Pandora


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> Hi! I recently got this bag as a present for my birthday. I asked for the receipt but my friend said she lost it. Actually, haven't used it outside because I'm uncertain about it authenticity. Maybe you could help me clear my mind ?
> 
> Item: Pandora



I don't authenticate bags in your possession. They must be live sales with active links. Please refer to my signature for all criteria and details.
Also please note criteria #2.


----------



## elizabethq

Hi, can I have this bag authenticated? Seller is not online so I won't be able to post seller's link. Below are the images she provided though.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## yesyes

Hello ladies!

I'm in the hunt for the Medium Givenchy Antogona bag, and it seems like I found a great deal on ebay.com, but I'll like to ensure that this product is authentic. Really appreciate ya'll help!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Givenchy-Antigona-Black-/161552723337
User name: auri.alli            (5                        ) 
Item Number: 161552723337


----------



## missie1

Can you please authinicate this clutch
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171637203887?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/jule_us2015?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2754


----------



## missie1

Can you please authenticate this clutch 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261723967574?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Seller:http://www.ebay.com/usr/jmadeline714?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2754


----------



## hrhsunshine

yesyes said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I'm in the hunt for the Medium Givenchy Antogona bag, and it seems like I found a great deal on ebay.com, but I'll like to ensure that this product is authentic. Really appreciate ya'll help!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Givenchy-Antigona-Black-/161552723337
> User name: auri.alli            (5                        )
> Item Number: 161552723337



Please read my criteria in my signature, in particular #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

missie1 said:


> Can you please authinicate this clutch
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171637203887?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/jule_us2015?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2754



Please submit using correct format.


----------



## yesyes

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my criteria in my signature, in particular #2.


aw, I did join because I love purses, but also because I never had a givenchy bag before and was hoping to get some advice from other girls that have one already... thanks either way


----------



## Sarah1219

Hi, 

Can someone please tell me if this Givenchy Antigona bag is real or fake?
I have put the link below.

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/doub...venchy-antigona-smooth-leather-bag/1067645483

I really appreciate the help


----------



## youngbutbroke

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BLACK MEDIUM BAG LAMB LEATHER MADE IN ITALY
Listing number: 291357601361
Seller: magnolia_shopping
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d6442e51
Comments if any: Hello, ladies! I'm a long time reader but do not post as I don't know enough and don't want to mistakenly misguide anyone. If you could help me authenticate this for me, I would be forever in your debt!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sarah1219 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this Givenchy Antigona bag is real or fake?
> I have put the link below.
> 
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/doub...venchy-antigona-smooth-leather-bag/1067645483
> 
> I really appreciate the help



Please submit requests using the correct format.


----------



## hrhsunshine

youngbutbroke said:


> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BLACK MEDIUM BAG LAMB LEATHER MADE IN ITALY
> Listing number: 291357601361
> Seller: magnolia_shopping
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GIVENCHY...361?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d6442e51
> Comments if any: Hello, ladies! I'm a long time reader but do not post as I don't know enough and don't want to mistakenly misguide anyone. If you could help me authenticate this for me, I would be forever in your debt!




Please refer to my signature on who qualifies to receive authentications.


----------



## annestiil

Item: New Authentic Givenchy Antigona Medium Purple Leather Tote Handbag RRP $2620
Listing number: 271610583650
Seller: designervillage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...650?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3d409a62
Comments if any: Hi Ladies! I would really appreciate it if you would authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Allydbags

Item: Givenchy Antigona bag 
Listing number: 502677168 (unsure- took # from barneys.com)
Seller: Kijiji seller
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...le/1046922425?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true












More images on site/link!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

annestiil said:


> Item: New Authentic Givenchy Antigona Medium Purple Leather Tote Handbag RRP $2620
> Listing number: 271610583650
> Seller: designervillage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...650?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3d409a62
> Comments if any: Hi Ladies! I would really appreciate it if you would authenticate this bag for me. Thank you in advance!



Please refer to my signature for guidelines on requests, particularly #2


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allydbags said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona bag
> Listing number: 502677168 (unsure- took # from barneys.com)
> Seller: Kijiji seller
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...le/1046922425?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> View attachment 2873454
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873455
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873456
> 
> 
> View attachment 2873457
> 
> 
> More images on site/link!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Please review my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## jenka135

Hello! I'd appreciate it if you could let me know if this is authentic or not. TIA! 

Item: Givenchy Leather Nightingale Orange Tote Bag
Listing number: 28691
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447/?tref=similarItem


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenka135 said:


> Hello! I'd appreciate it if you could let me know if this is authentic or not. TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Leather Nightingale Orange Tote Bag
> Listing number: 28691
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447/?tref=similarItem



Sorry but listing can only be accessed by site members.


----------



## jenka135

Ah. Let's see if this works, then. 

https://item3.tradesy.com/r/2be77f8...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg

http://item3.tradesy.com/r/418da53e...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg

http://item3.tradesy.com/r/d7cce27e...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg

http://item3.tradesy.com/r/a4dec36d...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg

http://item3.tradesy.com/r/2be77f82...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenka135 said:


> Ah. Let's see if this works, then.
> 
> https://item3.tradesy.com/r/2be77f8...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg
> 
> http://item3.tradesy.com/r/418da53e...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg
> 
> http://item3.tradesy.com/r/d7cce27e...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg
> 
> http://item3.tradesy.com/r/a4dec36d...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg
> 
> http://item3.tradesy.com/r/2be77f82...ghtingale-leather-tote-bag-orange-1697447.jpg



I don't see any red flags. I would ideally like to see both sides of the connector hw.


----------



## jenka135

Thanks so much! I'll ask for better pics of the connector hardware, they didn't have any up. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenka135 said:


> Thanks so much! I'll ask for better pics of the connector hardware, they didn't have any up. Thanks again for your help!



Ur welcome.


----------



## _pikapika_

Hello!
this is not from a ebay seller so I could not provide a link and listing...
however I've got pics from different angles,
could you please let me know whether this is authentic? TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

_pikapika_ said:


> Hello!
> this is not from a ebay seller so I could not provide a link and listing...
> however I've got pics from different angles,
> could you please let me know whether this is authentic? TIA!



Please read my guidelines. I don't authenticate private transactions.  If you need an authentication, there are services online that do so for very reasonable fees.


----------



## ytxxxxx

Hi! How can I make sure it's authentic pouch?


----------



## hrhsunshine

ytxxxxx said:


> Hi! How can I make sure it's authentic pouch?



I see the Givenchy shopping bag. If you bought it from the boutique, I would trust it is real.  If you bought from someone, then do an online search for bag authentication. Please read my guidelines for authentication before submitting any future authentication requests.


----------



## missstyle

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SHOPPER TOTE BAG
Listing number: 281567247313
Seller: so.wyatt
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281567247313?nav=SEARCH









Comments: Received today. Appears well used. No pouch attached. Last photo is of the underside of the puffy Givenchy triangle. Thank you in advance &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AndrewAddiction

was hoping to have this authenticated, TIA! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261743406763?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## zabriskie

Hello ladies,

as I am not familiar with this older style I would be happy if anyone could tell me if this nightingale bag is authentic.

Item: Original Givenchy Nightingale L Shopper Tasche Bag Taupe Grau Hobo Leder Top!
Listing number: 271755439249
Seller: herbstgrau23
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Giv...439249?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item3f45e2ec91

Many thanks!


----------



## zabriskie

Hello ladies,

as I am not familiar with this older style I would be happy if anyone could tell me if this nightingale bag is authentic.

Item: Original Givenchy Nightingale L Shopper Tasche Bag Taupe Grau Hobo Leder Top!
Listing number: 271755439249
Seller: herbstgrau23
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Give...item3f45e2ec91

Many thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

missstyle said:


> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SHOPPER TOTE BAG
> Listing number: 281567247313
> Seller: so.wyatt
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/281567247313?nav=SEARCH
> View attachment 2877095
> View attachment 2877096
> View attachment 2877098
> View attachment 2877099
> View attachment 2877100
> View attachment 2877101
> View attachment 2877102
> View attachment 2877103
> 
> Comments: Received today. Appears well used. No pouch attached. Last photo is of the underside of the puffy Givenchy triangle. Thank you in advance &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;



Please read my guidelines in my signature. I don't authenticate purchased items.


----------



## hrhsunshine

AndrewAddiction said:


> was hoping to have this authenticated, TIA!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261743406763?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please read my guidelines in my signature, especially on format and who qualify to receive an authentication.


----------



## hrhsunshine

zabriskie said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> as I am not familiar with this older style I would be happy if anyone could tell me if this nightingale bag is authentic.
> 
> Item: Original Givenchy Nightingale L Shopper Tasche Bag Taupe Grau Hobo Leder Top!
> Listing number: 271755439249
> Seller: herbstgrau23
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Give...item3f45e2ec91
> 
> Many thanks!



Please read my criteria for receiving an authentication, particularly #2.


----------



## thenshesays

Hi Hrhshunshine! I am looking to purchase this bag. Please kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Item Number: 111585699535
Seller: t4r1s4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium...l-/111585699535?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comment: Thank you!


----------



## Allydbags

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines in my signature.



Do I need to fix something?


----------



## hrhsunshine

thenshesays said:


> Hi Hrhshunshine! I am looking to purchase this bag. Please kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 111585699535
> Seller: t4r1s4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium...l-/111585699535?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comment: Thank you!



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allydbags said:


> Do I need to fix something?



Please refer to guideline #2


----------



## thenshesays

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



 Do you happen to know the actual name of the color and the year of this particular antigona? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## olg4

Item: GIVENCHY Large Pepe Pandora Messenger Bag
Listing number: 321648995847
Seller: thizby241
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...g-/321648995847?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: Please take a look at this for me. Thank you for your time


----------



## hrhsunshine

thenshesays said:


> Do you happen to know the actual name of the color and the year of this particular antigona?
> Thank you so much!



No that is a question for another thread


----------



## hrhsunshine

olg4 said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Large Pepe Pandora Messenger Bag
> Listing number: 321648995847
> Seller: thizby241
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...g-/321648995847?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: Please take a look at this for me. Thank you for your time



No red flags. Ideally I would want to see the back of the inside tag.


----------



## olg4

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Ideally I would want to see the back of the inside tag.


Thank you so much for checking on it for me i just emailed the seller adkin for a pic of the back of the tag..as soon as i get the picture i will post it here. Thanks again


----------



## olg4

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Ideally I would want to see the back of the inside tag.


Hi hrhsunshine, seller sent me more pics but i cant figure out how to post them here. Please help?!


----------



## olg4

I think i succesfully uploaded one pic  let me post another one


----------



## olg4

Hi, looks like the seller added more detailed pics to the listing, please take a look at it for me, i truly appreciate your time. Here's the listing again:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...5847?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true


----------



## zabriskie

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my criteria for receiving an authentication, particularly #2.



Hi,
there was nothing wrong with my request.
I am a TPF member and I would have appreciated help as I am not familiar with this particular style.

Thank you - be sure I won't bother you again.


----------



## hrhsunshine

olg4 said:


> Hi, looks like the seller added more detailed pics to the listing, please take a look at it for me, i truly appreciate your time. Here's the listing again:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...5847?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true



Looks good.


----------



## hrhsunshine

zabriskie said:


> Hi,
> there was nothing wrong with my request.
> I am a TPF member and I would have appreciated help as I am not familiar with this particular style.
> 
> Thank you - be sure I won't bother you again.



Actually there is...If you read criteria #2 carefully, you will see I don't authenticate for TPFrs who use the forum primarily as a means to get authentication and not contribute widely elsewhere.  The vast majority of your posts are to seek out authentications. I provide my service to those to contribute widely to the forum, as states in my criteria.


----------



## olg4

Thank you so much for your time, hrhsunshine, i truly appreciate it


----------



## goldfish19

Hi Hrhshunshine! I would like to seek your help again in determining the authenticity of this gale. Many thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Micro Leather Satchel Bag, rare green color
Item Number: 171664217975
Seller: jchoy0577
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171664217975?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hi Hrhshunshine! I would like to seek your help again in determining the authenticity of this gale. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Micro Leather Satchel Bag, rare green color
> Item Number: 171664217975
> Seller: jchoy0577
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171664217975?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## lalala2014

Item: NEW GIVENCHY Micro Nightingale Satchel Bag Brown 100% Lamb Leather 
Listing number: 191491301963 
 Seller: great-merchandises
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...9-/191491301963?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
Comments: could you please help me tcheck this bag? Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lalala2014 said:


> Item: NEW GIVENCHY Micro Nightingale Satchel Bag Brown 100% Lamb Leather
> Listing number: 191491301963
> Seller: great-merchandises
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...9-/191491301963?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comments: could you please help me tcheck this bag? Thanks so much!



Please refer to my guidelines in my signature, especially #2.


----------



## thenshesays

thenshesays said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine! I am looking to purchase  this bag. Please kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item Number: 111585699535
> Seller: t4r1s4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-Medium...l-/111585699535?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Comment: Thank you!






hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Hi Hrhsunshine, I've received the bag yesterday. Can you please confirm whether this bag is authentic or fake. Thank you 

Link to my pictures: http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/Cotoletta2/library/Givenchy%20Antigona%203D%20Geometric%20Red?sort=3&page=1


----------



## hrhsunshine

thenshesays said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine, I've received the bag yesterday. Can you please confirm whether this bag is authentic or fake. Thank you
> 
> Link to my pictures: http://s1248.photobucket.com/user/C...enchy Antigona 3D Geometric Red?sort=3&page=1



It looked fine based on the photos in the listing. I don't authenticate after purchase though.


----------



## thenshesays

hrhsunshine said:


> It looked fine based on the photos in the listing. I don't authenticate after purchase though.



Oh okay. It is the same bag so it must be fine then.  Thanks so much


----------



## Sjlndy32

Hi, I'm new on here &#128513;. Does anyone know anything about this bag?  I can't find it anywhere. It's a slouchy hobo I purchased off tradesy. I'm trying to find out whether it's authentic. The tag says made in China which made me question it's authenticity. I have 3 days to return it for full refund. It's def leather but wasn't sure if this style was made in China or not. The inside is made of cotton has a snap closure  serial #SL0160


----------



## Td15xx

Hi hrhsunshine, 
Hope you are fabulous! Could you please take a look at this bag, it's a beautiful medium ant? looks good to me but just wanted your expertise about what you thought of the authenticity of this bag. TIA 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Bag Black Medium Tote 
Item #221679369522
Sellerinkkeychain
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221679369522?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Td15xx

Oops ^^^ just  sent seller message to request some more photos ...I will repost when she gets back to me


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sjlndy32 said:


> Hi, I'm new on here &#128513;. Does anyone know anything about this bag?  I can't find it anywhere. It's a slouchy hobo I purchased off tradesy. I'm trying to find out whether it's authentic. The tag says made in China which made me question it's authenticity. I have 3 days to return it for full refund. It's def leather but wasn't sure if this style was made in China or not. The inside is made of cotton has a snap closure  serial #SL0160




Please read my criteria in my signature.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Td15xx said:


> Hi hrhsunshine,
> Hope you are fabulous! Could you please take a look at this bag, it's a beautiful medium ant? looks good to me but just wanted your expertise about what you thought of the authenticity of this bag. TIA
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Bag Black Medium Tote
> Item #221679369522
> Sellerinkkeychain
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221679369522?nav=SEARCH



So far no red flags but I look forward to seeing the additional photos. (Was going to ask you to get some.)


----------



## Td15xx

hrhsunshine said:


> So far no red flags but I look forward to seeing the additional photos. (Was going to ask you to get some.)



Here are the additional pictures the seller sent me. Thank you again!


----------



## Td15xx

Td15xx said:


> Here are the additional pictures the seller sent me. Thank you again!



Sorry my phone only let's me submit one photo at a time *


----------



## Td15xx

td15xx said:


> sorry my phone only let's me submit one photo at a time *



3.


----------



## Td15xx

td15xx said:


> 3.



4.


----------



## Td15xx

5.


----------



## Td15xx

6.


----------



## Td15xx

td15xx said:


> 6.



7.


----------



## Td15xx

8.


----------



## Td15xx

td15xx said:


> 8.



9.


----------



## Td15xx

td15xx said:


> 9.



10.


----------



## Td15xx

Td15xx said:


> 10.


And did that's it! So so sorry for blowing up the thread couldn't get my phone to upload multiple phones at the same time. Thank you once again for you help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Td15xx said:


> And did that's it! So so sorry for blowing up the thread couldn't get my phone to upload multiple phones at the same time. Thank you once again for you help!



These are the same images I saw on the listing. Seller needs to send back of the inside tag and both sides of the side connector hw


----------



## redweddy

Hello dear expert...

Can you please help with this one?

Item: Sage/khaki nightingale micro
Item number: 221682669526
Seller: coconut3
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221682669526?nav=SEARCH

Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

redweddy said:


> Hello dear expert...
> 
> Can you please help with this one?
> 
> Item: Sage/khaki nightingale micro
> Item number: 221682669526
> Seller: coconut3
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/221682669526?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you so much!



Authentic


----------



## redweddy

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much! I appreciate your expertise!


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hello hello to the professional, 

Are you to help with this one please & thanks! 

Item: GIVENCHY Small black Antigona Duffel 100% Goat
Item number: 261763678320
Seller: Jamalk21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Sm...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf254c070

&#128536;


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hi again, would also love if you could help with this one too! Thanks again in advanced. 

Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MICRO / MINI COLOR BLUE
Item number: 111579743185
Seller: Fashionista_ycl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-B...185?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19faabc3d1


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Hello hello to the professional,
> 
> Are you to help with this one please & thanks!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Small black Antigona Duffel 100% Goat
> Item number: 261763678320
> Seller: Jamalk21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Sm...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf254c070
> 
> &#128536;



No red flags. Would really like to see both sides of one of the connector hw, underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips) and the back of inside tag.


----------



## baglady.1

Does this one look OK?

Item: Authentic GIVENCHY Nightingale Tote Hobo Shoulder Bag
Listing #: 181661666355
Seller: Couturecollections.nw
URL Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GIVENCHY-Nightingale-Tote-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-/181661666355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4be10c33

Thank you!!


----------



## Luxx.ha

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Would really like to see both sides of one of the connector hw, underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips) and the back of inside tag.



Thanks for replying hrhsunshine. I requested more photos and this is what she sent me. Hope these photos help.


----------



## Luxx.ha

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Would really like to see both sides of one of the connector hw, underside of the top closure zipper (part that zips) and the back of inside tag.



Photo #2


----------



## Agw923

Is it me or do some of the Antigona's on Ebay look a little fishy


----------



## hrhsunshine

baglady.1 said:


> Does this one look OK?
> 
> Item: Authentic GIVENCHY Nightingale Tote Hobo Shoulder Bag
> Listing #: 181661666355
> Seller: Couturecollections.nw
> URL Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-GIVENCHY-Nightingale-Tote-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-/181661666355?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4be10c33
> 
> Thank you!!



Looks good!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Photo #2



Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!


Thank you HRSUNSHINE!!


----------



## Luxx.ha

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!



Thank you so much hrhsunshine!!! Your amazing. Hope u had a wonderful weekend &#128536;


----------



## devuska2009

Hi  would could you help to authenticate this bag! Thanks again in advanced. 

Item: New Givenchy Medium Structured Pandora Box Shoulder Bag $2250 Gray
Item number: 281593778663
Seller: excellentsellandbuy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...ora-Box-Shoulder-Bag-2250-Gray-/281593778663?

The seller said there is no number inside of the leather bag (on one side it said made in Italy, on the other no number). does it mean it is not authentic?
Please please help me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you HRSUNSHINE!!





Luxx.ha said:


> Thank you so much hrhsunshine!!! Your amazing. Hope u had a wonderful weekend &#128536;



Ur both very welcome


----------



## hrhsunshine

devuska2009 said:


> Hi  would could you help to authenticate this bag! Thanks again in advanced.
> 
> Item: New Givenchy Medium Structured Pandora Box Shoulder Bag $2250 Gray
> Item number: 281593778663
> Seller: excellentsellandbuy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...ora-Box-Shoulder-Bag-2250-Gray-/281593778663?
> 
> The seller said there is no number inside of the leather bag (on one side it said made in Italy, on the other no number). does it mean it is not authentic?
> Please please help me.



I cannot confirm if this is authentic or not.  I don't see anything else that is blatantly off with this item.  However, if a luxury item is missing something as significant as a heatstamp, my own inclination is to stay away from it.


----------



## devuska2009

hrhsunshine said:


> I cannot confirm if this is authentic or not.  I don't see anything else that is blatantly off with this item.  However, if a luxury item is missing something as significant as a heatstamp, my own inclination is to stay away from it.


Thank you so much for your help. 

Do you know any reasons why the bag might not have a heatstamp?

I really appreciate your help you are wonderful.


----------



## devuska2009

i


----------



## hrhsunshine

devuska2009 said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Do you know any reasons why the bag might not have a heatstamp?
> 
> I really appreciate your help you are wonderful.



Sorry, I cannot speculate.


----------



## atiqah_erlina

Hello you guy, please help me authenticate this antigona croc-embossed bag i just purchased from Vestiaire Collective. 

Item: Givenchy Leather Handbag Antigona
Item number: 1415005
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...venchy/leather-handbag-antigona-1415005.shtml

Here are some pictures I took since I just received the bag today.


----------



## atiqah_erlina

The cards I received from it:








I mean it seems legit to me, I just need a more knowledgeable person's opinion.


----------



## hrhsunshine

atiqah_erlina said:


> The cards I received from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it seems legit to me, I just need a more knowledgeable person's opinion.



Please read my criteria for receiving an authentication, in particular #3.


----------



## atiqah_erlina

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read my criteria for receiving an authentication, in particular #3.



Sorry, I completely missed that. I'm feeling a bit dubious, so I think I will return back the bag. Thanks for your time.


----------



## kayem333

Hi Ladies, I have a general question about Antigona Large Rottweiler Tote. Did anyone here buy it retail and would be willing to trade pics? I got my on eBay but for almost full retail price so was happy just to get it. That being said I didn't question authenticity until recently I noticed it was back at Barney's and the one shown in the picture has lining on top. My has No lining. This raised my suspicions and then I notice some of the Bambi ones on eBay have on the inside tag 3 lines: givenchy, made in Italy and then Bambi etc. mine only has Givenchy and made in Italy under it. Anyhow I've noticed that whether the bag has lining on top is really 50/50 when you google images. Even celebrities have the bag without the lining (I'm assuming they don't buy from eBay). Anyhow can anyone help and shed some light? Has the design changed? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sookie888

Hi ladies, can u help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag? as seen in the pic, it is made in china. Can someone confirm if it is indeed true that some Givenchy and Prada bags are made in china nowadays?  Thank you!

Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA
Seller: BAGSRUS
Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.284162785120989.1073741841.284055955131672&type=3


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hello!!! would loveee if you could help with this one! Thanks again in advanced. xoxo

Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MICRO / MINI COLOR BLUE
Item number: 111579743185
Seller: Fashionista_ycl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BR...item19faabc3d1


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Hello!!! would loveee if you could help with this one! Thanks again in advanced. xoxo
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MICRO / MINI COLOR BLUE
> Item number: 111579743185
> Seller: Fashionista_ycl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-BR...item19faabc3d1



I get a message that this listing was removed


----------



## Luxx.ha

hrhsunshine said:


> I get a message that this listing was removed



Oh my. I apologize, let's try this again. And. Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this!!! 

Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MICRO / MINI COLOR BLUE
Item number: 111579743185
Seller: Fashionista_ycl
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111579743185?redirect=mobile

&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Oh my. I apologize, let's try this again. And. Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this!!!
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC BRAND NEW GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MICRO / MINI COLOR BLUE
> Item number: 111579743185
> Seller: Fashionista_ycl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111579743185?redirect=mobile
> 
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



The pix in general are not very helpful for authenticating since they are dark, small, and from far away. Please click on the details link in my signature. It will get you to more info on what types of photos are needed. Have the seller send you clear closeup shots of the parts I need to see. Natural daylight is ideal or just more lighting.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Hi ladies, can u help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag? as seen in the pic, it is made in china. Can someone confirm if it is indeed true that some Givenchy and Prada bags are made in china nowadays?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA
> Seller: BAGSRUS
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.284162785120989.1073741841.284055955131672&type=3



Please refer to my signature for my criteria, in particular #2. I encourage you to participate on TPF on a broader scope.


----------



## kayem333

Item: Givenchy Bambi Antigona Tote With Clutch Mint Condition NR
Item #: 281598530445
Seller: therayoflite
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281598530445?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authentic the bag above. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ab1980

Hello could someone please authenticate the following two bags:

Title: givenchy antigona
Item number: 151588213481
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151588213481 
Seller: thuytien3025

Title: authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA small black grained leather goatskin handbag
Item number: 121565122081
Working link: 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121565122081 
Seller: sacrament06

Thank you in advance 



Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## hrhsunshine

ab1980 said:


> Hello could someone please authenticate the following two bags:
> 
> Title: givenchy antigona
> Item number: 151588213481
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151588213481
> Seller: thuytien3025
> 
> Title: authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA small black grained leather goatskin handbag
> Item number: 121565122081
> Working link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121565122081
> Seller: sacrament06
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



The photos are not what I need for an authentication. Show more the condition of the bags. Please refer to the details link in my signature. It will tell you the shots needed from the seller.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Item: Givenchy Pandora 
Listing Number:261768685453  
Seller: memmem2008
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-gi...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cf2a1278d
Comment: Hi! Please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora! Thanks a lot!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora
> Listing Number:261768685453
> Seller: memmem2008
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-gi...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cf2a1278d
> Comment: Hi! Please authenticate this Givenchy Pandora! Thanks a lot!



Please refer to my criteria for authentication requests, in particular #2.  I encourage you to participate more broadly.  Thank you.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. I would appreciate if you could help me authenticate this item on eBay. Thanks a lot! 

Title: authentic givenchy pandora bag(eye catching, super sale,sophisticated)

Item number: 261768685453

Working link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-gi...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3cf2a1278d

Seller: memmem2008


----------



## elizabethq

Hi! Pls help me check if this bag is authentic? 
Item: Givenchy Pandora
Seller: Bagsrus
Link: https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.284162785120989.1073741841.284055955131672&type=3


----------



## ab1980

hrhsunshine said:


> The photos are not what I need for an authentication. Show more the condition of the bags. Please refer to the details link in my signature. It will tell you the shots needed from the seller.




Apologies - further pics as requested. The seller just sent these through sorry for the poor quality I hope it is enough. Thanks 

Title: authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA small black grained leather goatskin handbag

Item number: 121565122081

Working link: 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121565122081 

Seller: sacrament06













Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## hrhsunshine

ab1980 said:


> Apologies - further pics as requested. The seller just sent these through sorry for the poor quality I hope it is enough. Thanks
> 
> Title: authentic GIVENCHY ANTIGONA small black grained leather goatskin handbag
> 
> Item number: 121565122081
> 
> Working link:
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121565122081
> 
> Seller: sacrament06
> 
> View attachment 2896822
> View attachment 2896823
> View attachment 2896824
> View attachment 2896826
> View attachment 2896827
> View attachment 2896829
> View attachment 2896830
> View attachment 2896831
> View attachment 2896832
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



This one looks fine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

elizabethq said:


> Hi! Pls help me check if this bag is authentic?
> Item: Givenchy Pandora
> Seller: Bagsrus
> Link: https://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.284162785120989.1073741841.284055955131672&type=3



Please review my critieria for qualifying requests, particularly #2. I don't authenticate for individuals who primarily use TPF for getting authentications.  I suggest that you participate more widely, contribute to various discussions.


----------



## sydney555

what do you think? (oops wrong link)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pa...883?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41904a2e63


----------



## goldfish19

Hello! Can I request authentication please? Thank you very much! 

Item: Authentic Givenchy Mini Pandora Crossbody Orange/Red with tags
Seller: chitownjen2011 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161593467046?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hello! Can I request authentication please? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Mini Pandora Crossbody Orange/Red with tags
> Seller: chitownjen2011
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161593467046?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you!!!


----------



## hmcoffey

Can anyone authenticate this bag? 

Item: NEW 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona Bag Metallic Bronze Leather Satchel Bag
Listing Number: 251840402695
Seller: aalarilla
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-aut...lic-Bronze-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/251840402695?

Comments: I am suspicious due to the extra piece of leather in the photo of the tag. Thanks!


----------



## Damier Dme

Hello! I'm hoping to get my first Givenchy. 
Title: Givenchy small sheep Pandora tote
Item number: 251834900544
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251834900544?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Seller:wli0826 

TIA!!


----------



## ffmla

Hi ladies,

I would really love to get your opinion on this bag please.

Givenchy Nightingale Medium


----------



## ffmla

More photos:


----------



## hrhsunshine

hmcoffey said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: NEW 100% authentic Givenchy Antigona Bag Metallic Bronze Leather Satchel Bag
> Listing Number: 251840402695
> Seller: aalarilla
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-100-aut...lic-Bronze-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/251840402695?
> 
> Comments: I am suspicious due to the extra piece of leather in the photo of the tag. Thanks!



Please refer to my criteria for authentications, in particular #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Damier Dme said:


> Hello! I'm hoping to get my first Givenchy.
> Title: Givenchy small sheep Pandora tote
> Item number: 251834900544
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251834900544?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller:wli0826
> 
> TIA!!



Authentic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ffmla said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I would really love to get your opinion on this bag please.
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale Medium



Please refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication requests.


----------



## ffmla

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for guidelines on authentication requests.



Hi, this bag came from a facebook seller. Hope you can help me authenticate please. 

Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ffmla said:


> Hi, this bag came from a facebook seller. Hope you can help me authenticate please.
> 
> Thank you.



I don't authenticate bags from ended sales or any that are already in your possession. If you truly feel the need to authenticate this one, there are online services that will do so for very reasonable fees. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ItemBNWT IN ORIGINAL BOX GIVENCHY WALLET***
 Listing number: 281585943347
 Seller:solted 
 Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281585943347?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
 thanks


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ItemBNWT IN ORIGINAL BOX GIVENCHY WALLET***
> Listing number: 281585943347
> Seller:solted
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281585943347?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> thanks




Adding some pictures


----------



## hrhsunshine

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> ItemBNWT IN ORIGINAL BOX GIVENCHY WALLET***
> Listing number: 281585943347
> Seller:solted
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281585943347?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> thanks



Looks like the sale has ended. Sorry, it has to be a live sale.


----------



## elizabethq

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my critieria for qualifying requests, particularly #2. I don't authenticate for individuals who primarily use TPF for getting authentications.  I suggest that you participate more widely, contribute to various discussions.



Oh..okay! Trying to contribute as much as I can.  hope you can authenticate the one I requested in the next few days.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks like the sale has ended. Sorry, it has to be a live sale.




Ohh I didn't know , sorry can you explain why ? Thanks


----------



## Damier Dme

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic!



Thanks so much!!! I'm happy for whoever got it, but lost this one.  But then I decided to get a mini pandora first!  I'm sure I will be back here next year for a deal on a small, but the mini makes me so happy for now!!  Really appreciate your help! I'm starting to be a Givenchy convert.


----------



## hrhsunshine

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> Ohh I didn't know , sorry can you explain why ? Thanks



It was because there were alot of suspicious requesters. Alot of bags that were fake.  Also people who already committed to buying a bag but wanted an authentication prior to paying.  To me, you are entering into an agreement if you commit to buying a bag.  Research, such as authentication, should be done prior to entering into the agreement.  HTH. Thank you!


----------



## bvpd

Hi,
Can you help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance.

*Item:* Givenchy Mini Pandora in Black
*Listing number is applicable:* N/A
*Seller:* namaa (siambrandname.com)
*Link:* http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3352687 (you have to scroll down to see the sale... all prices are in THB - Thai Baht)
*Comments if any:* The seller told me that she bought the bag from Loschi (farfetch??). I asked the seller to take the following pictures. Siambrandname is a site for Thai people who love and want to buy designer handbags  The website is, unfortunately, in Thai language (I'm Thai..)...sorry for the inconvenience...


----------



## hrhsunshine

prinris said:


> Hi,
> Can you help me authenticate this? Thank you in advance.
> 
> *Item:* Givenchy Mini Pandora in Black
> *Listing number is applicable:* N/A
> *Seller:* namaa (siambrandname.com)
> *Link:* http://siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3352687 (you have to scroll down to see the sale... all prices are in THB - Thai Baht)
> *Comments if any:* The seller told me that she bought the bag from Loschi (farfetch??). I asked the seller to take the following pictures. Siambrandname is a site for Thai people who love and want to buy designer handbags  The website is, unfortunately, in Thai language (I'm Thai..)...sorry for the inconvenience...



Based on the photos from seller, the bag looks authentic.


----------



## bvpd

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on the photos from seller, the bag looks authentic.



Omg! Thank you thank you thank you! I needed that final push!
Thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

prinris said:


> Omg! Thank you thank you thank you! I needed that final push!
> Thank you so much



Ur welcome


----------



## orangejuice_ker

Hi, please help authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. Thank you in advance!


Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black
Seller: Pupot26
 Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ghtingale&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1



Some more pics are attached as follows:


----------



## hrhsunshine

orangejuice_ker said:


> Hi, please help authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black
> Seller: Pupot26
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ghtingale&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-1,1
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics are attached as follows:



Please review my guidelines. I do not authenticate for members who use TPF primarily for receiving authentications. I encourage you to participate more widely.


----------



## 1mil_bags

Hi people

Is this bag authentic or fake?

Thanks in advance.

A


----------



## hrhsunshine

1mil_bags said:


> Hi people
> 
> Is this bag authentic or fake?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> A



Please review all the guidelines for requesting an authentication. They are in my signature.


----------



## elizabethq

Hello! Can u authenticate this red pandora pls? Thank you!


----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq




----------



## elizabethq

Oops details are..as follows

Item: Givenchy Pandora
Seller: Stylebags
Link: na


----------



## couture girl 06

Hi, 

I have been away for a while on a purse ban.  The ban been lifted! Yay! I have been on the Givenchy and Chanel threads lately trying to make a decision. Would you please look at this bag for authentication? 

Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Small Black Goat Leather Purse Bag Tags
Listing number: 111600082490
Seller: mooka01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Nightingale-Small-Black-Goat-Leather-Purse-Bag-Tags-/111600082490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbe21e3a

Comments if any: Seller says it was bought at a discount store.

Which authenticate services do you recommend for Givenchy?  I didn't know which ones are reputable for Givenchy so I'd like to hear your opinion and recommendation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

couture girl 06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been away for a while on a purse ban.  The ban been lifted! Yay! I have been on the Givenchy and Chanel threads lately trying to make a decision. Would you please look at this bag for authentication?
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Small Black Goat Leather Purse Bag Tags
> Listing number: 111600082490
> Seller: mooka01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbe21e3a
> 
> Comments if any: Seller says it was bought at a discount store.
> 
> Which authenticate services do you recommend for Givenchy?  I didn't  know which ones are reputable for Givenchy so I'd like to hear your  opinion and recommendation.



Looks good. I actually cannot give you a suggestion on an authentication. I have never had to use one.  IF you actually need to use one, I would perhaps find an appropriate sub-forum to ask that question.  Perhaps there is even already a thread somewhere...I would suggest you start in the general handbag forum. GL.


----------



## couture girl 06

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good. I actually cannot give you a suggestion on an authentication. I have never had to use one.  IF you actually need to use one, I would perhaps find an appropriate sub-forum to ask that question.  Perhaps there is even already a thread somewhere...I would suggest you start in the general handbag forum. GL.


Thank you for your time!  It was greatly appreciated


----------



## Luxx.ha

Hi Hnhsunshine, I messaged before regarding a nightingale micro but the photos were too dark for you to even look at so here's another one I hope you can help with. Thank you. And hope your day is full of sunshine today &#128538;

Item: givenchy nightingale micro 
Seller: milataki25
Listing number: 301533447545
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301533447545?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> Hi Hnhsunshine, I messaged before regarding a nightingale micro but the photos were too dark for you to even look at so here's another one I hope you can help with. Thank you. And hope your day is full of sunshine today &#128538;
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale micro
> Seller: milataki25
> Listing number: 301533447545
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/301533447545?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The link you posted doesn't seem to link to the listing


----------



## Luxx.ha

hrhsunshine said:


> The link you posted doesn't seem to link to the listing



That's so weird. Every time I request and copy the link it doesnt seem to work. Let's try this again. Thanks hrhsunshine. 


Item: givenchy nightingale micro 
Seller: milataki25
Listing number: 301533447545
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4634cb4579


----------



## hrhsunshine

Luxx.ha said:


> That's so weird. Every time I request and copy the link it doesnt seem to work. Let's try this again. Thanks hrhsunshine.
> 
> 
> Item: givenchy nightingale micro
> Seller: milataki25
> Listing number: 301533447545
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4634cb4579



Based on the photos, it looks good.


----------



## Neeru

depop.com/natasharis_/givenchy-tas-gekocht-voor-1499depop.com/en-us/natasharis_/more-pictures-givenchy-bag-1200depop.com/en-us/natasharis_/givenchy-tas-gekocht-voor-1499

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona
Seller: Natasha
Link: http://www.depop.com/en-us/natasharis_/givenchy-tas-gekocht-voor-1499

Can someone please tell me if this bag is real or not.
I can get it for around 1000 dollar, its used a couple of times. 
The owner tells me I can come and check it out myself and then decide whether to buy it or not, as we live nearby each other.
But then, I have no experience, nor knowledge with/on givenchy.

I will have to decide today, please help me out!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

hrhsunshine said:


> It was because there were alot of suspicious requesters. Alot of bags that were fake.  Also people who already committed to buying a bag but wanted an authentication prior to paying.  To me, you are entering into an agreement if you commit to buying a bag.  Research, such as authentication, should be done prior to entering into the agreement.  HTH. Thank you!




Thanks for clarification &#128522;totally agree&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Neeru said:


> depop.com/natasharis_/givenchy-tas-gekocht-voor-1499depop.com/en-us/natasharis_/more-pictures-givenchy-bag-1200depop.com/en-us/natasharis_/givenchy-tas-gekocht-voor-1499
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: Natasha
> Link: http://www.depop.com/en-us/natasharis_/givenchy-tas-gekocht-voor-1499
> 
> Can someone please tell me if this bag is real or not.
> I can get it for around 1000 dollar, its used a couple of times.
> The owner tells me I can come and check it out myself and then decide whether to buy it or not, as we live nearby each other.
> But then, I have no experience, nor knowledge with/on givenchy.
> 
> I will have to decide today, please help me out!



Please review my guidelines for receiving authentications. They are in my signature.


----------



## hrhsunshine

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> Thanks for clarification &#128522;totally agree&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;



Thanks for your understanding and support!


----------



## ALEEK22

Authentic? I have been dying for this clutch. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331487738109

Thank you!


----------



## orangejuice_ker

Appreciate your help in authenticating this Givenchy bag. I have never owned a Givenchy bag before so I hope this is the start. Thanks in advance!


Item: Givenchy pandora medium, color cream                                             
 Listing number: N/A
 Seller: ricodeguzman900
 Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ivenchy&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-19,19


Comments: Attached are more pics below:


----------



## hrhsunshine

ALEEK22 said:


> Authentic? I have been dying for this clutch.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331487738109
> 
> Thank you!





orangejuice_ker said:


> Appreciate your help in authenticating this Givenchy bag. I have never owned a Givenchy bag before so I hope this is the start. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy pandora medium, color cream
> Listing number: N/A
> Seller: ricodeguzman900
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/index.php/view+cl...ivenchy&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-19,19
> 
> 
> Comments: Attached are more pics below:



Ladies, please refer to my guidelines for authentication for requests.  Please focus on reading #2. Thank  you.


----------



## ghorb1234

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Handbag
Listing number: 191511113146
Seller: Raquelsfca
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Black-Handbag-Purse-Medium-Goat-Leather-/191511113146?
Comments if any: I bought this, so sure it would be authentic because of the receipt and all, and once I got it I just started to have doubts. I would please like to know if it is authentic or not, so that if it isnt I can return it through Ebays buyer protection as soon as possible. Hopefully its the real thing because Ive been dying for this bag. Please let me know! Thank you for your time!!!


----------



## ghorb1234

Additional photos ^^^^^^


----------



## hrhsunshine

ghorb1234 said:


> Additional photos ^^^^^^



Please review my guidelines for authentication requests. I do not authenticate items already purchased and/or in your possession.  You may want to try an online authentication service for your peace of mind.  They work with photos and are very reasonable. Just google handbag authentication service. GL.


----------



## izumi1460

Dear ladies, this is my first post in the Givenchy authenticate thread. Please advice if any extra photos is needed for authenticating this beautiful Antigona!
Thank you so much for your precious time!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Beige
Listing number: 171695514941
Seller: crazyjess101 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9d9a53d


----------



## bagaddict285

Hi. Ive been dying to own a givenchy pandora. can someone please authenticate this https://m.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/albums/284162785120989/? Thank You very much! &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

izumi1460 said:


> Dear ladies, this is my first post in the Givenchy authenticate thread. Please advice if any extra photos is needed for authenticating this beautiful Antigona!
> Thank you so much for your precious time!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Beige
> Listing number: 171695514941
> Seller: crazyjess101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9d9a53d



Looks good.  I encourage you to continue participating widely in diverse conversations.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagaddict285 said:


> Hi. Ive been dying to own a givenchy pandora. can someone please authenticate this https://m.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/albums/284162785120989/? Thank You very much! &#128522;



Review guidelines found in my signature.


----------



## devik

hrhsunshine said:


> izumi1460 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ladies, this is my first post in the  Givenchy authenticate thread. Please advice if any extra photos is  needed for authenticating this beautiful Antigona!
> Thank you so much for your precious time!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Beige
> Listing number: 171695514941
> Seller: crazyjess101
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...941?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27f9d9a53d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.  I encourage you to continue participating widely in diverse conversations.
Click to expand...


Just beware that that seller has literally no selling feedback and only limited feedback as a buyer (not that that's worth much anyway). I'd be very cautious.


----------



## izumi1460

devik said:


> Just beware that that seller has literally no selling feedback and only limited feedback as a buyer (not that that's worth much anyway). I'd be very cautious.


Thank you so much for your reminder about the feedback, I did not notice it. Will that it into consideration!


----------



## izumi1460

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good.  I encourage you to continue participating widely in diverse conversations.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Nicnb

Can someone authenticate.. Thank you  

Item: givenchy antigona small shiny calfskin leather black 
Seller: sant-mega
Listing number: 191523082396
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191523082396


----------



## PurseAddict79

Hello,
Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Nude Satchel
Listing number is applicable: n/a
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-satchel-nude-1957023/


----------



## hrhsunshine

PurseAddict79 said:


> Hello,
> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Nude Satchel
> Listing number is applicable: n/a
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-satchel-nude-1957023/



I cannot access the listing. Seems you need an account to see anything.


----------



## Jlatronics

Hi guys! Can you please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Bag
Item Number: 261796470269
Seller ID: christina.0611
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261796470269

Thanks heaps


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Nicnb said:


> Can someone authenticate.. Thank you
> 
> Item: givenchy antigona small shiny calfskin leather black
> Seller: sant-mega
> Listing number: 191523082396
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191523082396




I don`t think it`s authentic. Don`t pay that much without receipts.


----------



## Allydbags

View attachment 2914694
View attachment 2914695
View attachment 2914696
View attachment 2914697


Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium

Listing number is applicable: N/A

Seller: debyah- shop hers seller 

Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/90003-debyah-givenchy-shoulder-bag

Comments if any: Like the bag but the price seems a bit irregular. Was just wondering the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allydbags said:


> View attachment 2914694
> View attachment 2914695
> View attachment 2914696
> View attachment 2914697
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium
> 
> Listing number is applicable: N/A
> 
> Seller: debyah- shop hers seller
> 
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/90003-debyah-givenchy-shoulder-bag
> 
> Comments if any: Like the bag but the price seems a bit irregular. Was just wondering the authenticity of this bag. Thanks in advance!



Pls review my guidelines in my signature, particularly #2.


----------



## Allydbags

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls review my guidelines in my signature, particularly #2.




Was just wondering what I specifically need to change. Thanks!


----------



## Jlatronics

Hi, Can you please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Bag
Item Number: 261796470269
Seller ID: christina.0611
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261796470269?_mwBanner=1

Thanks heaps


----------



## devik

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don`t think it`s authentic. *Don`t pay that much without receipts.*



If you mean, without the seller having receipts: Having receipts or not is no proof of authenticity. Receipts are easily forged or swapped.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allydbags said:


> Was just wondering what I specifically need to change. Thanks!




Guideline #2 states I do not authenticate for members who use TPF primarily for getting authentications. I do so for those who participate widely in a variety of discussions.


----------



## hrhsunshine

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I don`t think it`s authentic. Don`t pay that much without receipts.





devik said:


> If you mean, without the seller having receipts: Having receipts or not is no proof of authenticity. Receipts are easily forged or swapped.




Devik is correct. Receipts have nothing to do with authenticity. 

I ask that TPFrs refrain from declaring an item authentic or not without prior discussion of one's experience and knowledge of the brand.  Sometimes I will pass on a request because it doesn't meet my criteria to receive an authentication from me.


----------



## Allydbags

hrhsunshine said:


> Guideline #2 states I do not authenticate for members who use TPF primarily for getting authentications. I do so for those who participate widely in a variety of discussions.




I plan on beginning a new thread once I am able to (TPF will not allow me to yet) and also, I am waiting to purchase my authenticated bag and do a post review.


----------



## Savtse27

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Item #: 400876767917
Seller: brandoff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400876767917?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comment: Is this the sugar goatskin Ant?  Do you know the name of the color/year of the bag?  Thanks!


----------



## ab1980

Hello there could someone please authenticate the following:

Title: givenchy patent brown grey medium nightingale great condition

Item number: 171700662339

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171700662339 

Seller: helsbels12345

I have taken additional photos myself when it arrived today.













Any help would be greatly appreciated, I have to admit I am completely clueless when it comes to Givenchy. TIA


----------



## ab1980

ab1980 said:


> Hello there could someone please authenticate the following:
> 
> Title: givenchy patent brown grey medium nightingale great condition
> 
> Item number: 171700662339
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171700662339
> 
> Seller: helsbels12345
> 
> I have taken additional photos myself when it arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 2916095
> View attachment 2916098
> 
> View attachment 2916104
> View attachment 2916105
> View attachment 2916109
> View attachment 2916110
> View attachment 2916111
> View attachment 2916112
> View attachment 2916113
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated, I have to admit I am completely clueless when it comes to Givenchy. TIA




I apologise I just read through some past posts and have noticed that you may not authenticate listings which have ended. Would you be able to recommend a reputable online authenticator? I have recently paid for an authenticate4u authentication but struggling to get a response for the last week so I am unsure what the waiting time is. Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allydbags said:


> I plan on beginning a new thread once I am able to (TPF will not allow me to yet) and also, I am waiting to purchase my authenticated bag and do a post review.




Wonderful! We look forward to seeing what you share and sharing with you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item #: 400876767917
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400876767917?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Is this the sugar goatskin Ant?  Do you know the name of the color/year of the bag?  Thanks!



I don't see any red flags. You can always ask for the underside of the top closure zipper and side of the strap connector hw.  This is "sugar" (goatskin) and based on the details, it is the bright blue from SS2014.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ab1980 said:


> I apologise I just read through some past posts and have noticed that you may not authenticate listings which have ended. Would you be able to recommend a reputable online authenticator? I have recently paid for an authenticate4u authentication but struggling to get a response for the last week so I am unsure what the waiting time is. Thank you



You are correct, I don't authenticate purchased bags or ended listings.  You may want to try *****************.com.  I don't have any experience with 3rd party authenticators. I am just aware of their names and that they work with photos.  Good luck and next time authenticate prior to purchase.


----------



## Savtse27

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags. You can always ask for the underside of the top closure zipper and side of the strap connector hw.  This is "sugar" (goatskin) and based on the details, it is the bright blue from SS2014.



Hi! Thank you so so much for your response.

I've requested the seller for more pictures but he told me that the bag is at his retail store (he has more than one locations) so I'd have to "buy" the bag first so that he can have the retail store staff send the bag to him so that he can take for me the additional pictures.  

He said upon seeing the new pictures, if I then do not want to buy the bag, he will cancel the transaction and issue me full refund.

I know you do not authenticate closed listings, but this is the only way I can get the additional pictures.  So I "purchased" it per his request just to see the additional pictures but it is in theory not a closed listing as I am not sure if I will go through with the transaction because I will cancel the transaction upon receiving the additional pics if the bag is fake.

Would you be able make an exception for my situation and take a look at the additional pictures for me when he sends them to me in a couple of days?

Thank you!!!


----------



## ab1980

hrhsunshine said:


> You are correct, I don't authenticate purchased bags or ended listings.  You may want to try *****************.com.  I don't have any experience with 3rd party authenticators. I am just aware of their names and that they work with photos.  Good luck and next time authenticate prior to purchase.




Thank you I'll try them. I know I know I shouldn't be buying first, but I get ahead of myself if it's a buy now because I'm scared that someone else will nab it!  I will start doing that in future though


----------



## hrhsunshine

Savtse27 said:


> Hi! Thank you so so much for your response.
> 
> I've requested the seller for more pictures but he told me that the bag is at his retail store (he has more than one locations) so I'd have to "buy" the bag first so that he can have the retail store staff send the bag to him so that he can take for me the additional pictures.
> 
> He said upon seeing the new pictures, if I then do not want to buy the bag, he will cancel the transaction and issue me full refund.
> 
> I know you do not authenticate closed listings, but this is the only way I can get the additional pictures.  So I "purchased" it per his request just to see the additional pictures but it is in theory not a closed listing as I am not sure if I will go through with the transaction because I will cancel the transaction upon receiving the additional pics if the bag is fake.
> 
> Would you be able make an exception for my situation and take a look at the additional pictures for me when he sends them to me in a couple of days?
> 
> Thank you!!!




He sounds like he is making it more difficult that needed, but yes, I will review the photos since this was active with your original request and the seller is not offering you any other option.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ab1980 said:


> Thank you I'll try them. I know I know I shouldn't be buying first, but I get ahead of myself if it's a buy now because I'm scared that someone else will nab it!  I will start doing that in future though



Understand wanting to jump on something before it is gone. I normally check daily so chances are more in your favor to get the authentication in a fairly timely manner.


----------



## Glouise_13

Hello could someone please help authenticate this for me? I would be greatly appreciative (: 

Seller- cherrryfashion
Givenchy Lucrezia, embossed croc, cobalt color
SS13 collection

eBay link-
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Lucrezia-Croc-/121578129957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e9f0a25[/url]

This is her website-
http://luxmywardrobe.tictail.com/product/givenchy-lucrezia-croc


----------



## Savtse27

hrhsunshine said:


> He sounds like he is making it more difficult that needed, but yes, I will review the photos since this was active with your original request and the seller is not offering you any other option.



Ohhhh thank you so so much!!! The seller told me the bag will arrive to him in a couple of days!!  I cannot wait to see the additional pictures!!  Hopefully everything is well so I can do my first reveal of this beauty!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glouise_13 said:


> Hello could someone please help authenticate this for me? I would be greatly appreciative (:
> 
> Seller- cherrryfashion
> Givenchy Lucrezia, embossed croc, cobalt color
> SS13 collection
> 
> eBay link-
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Lucrezia-Croc-/121578129957?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e9f0a25[/url]
> 
> This is her website-
> http://luxmywardrobe.tictail.com/product/givenchy-lucrezia-croc




Please review my guidelines, found in my signature...particularly #2.


----------



## Savtse27

Savtse27 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item #: 400876767917
> Seller: brandoff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400876767917?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comment: Is this the sugar goatskin Ant?  Do you know the name of the color/year of the bag?  Thanks!





hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags. You can  always ask for the underside of the top closure zipper and side of the  strap connector hw.  This is "sugar" (goatskin) and based on the  details, it is the bright blue from SS2014.





hrhsunshine said:


> He sounds like he is making it more difficult that needed, but yes, I will review the photos since this was active with your original request and the seller is not offering you any other option.




Hi Hrhsunshine! The bag arrived to the seller and he sent me these requested pictures.  Please let me know if everything is good so that I can tell the seller to go ahead and ship the bag.  Thank you so much for your kind help!


----------



## Savtse27

A few more pics:

Thank you so much


----------



## devik

Savtse27 said:


> Ohhhh thank you so so much!!! The seller told me the bag will arrive to him in a couple of days!!  I cannot wait to see the additional pictures!!  Hopefully everything is well so I can do my first reveal of this beauty!!



I hate to say it but this just sounds fishy - like he bought the bag in order to re-sell it to you. I dunno, my spidey sense is going off on this one. He seems to do high volume but he also has a LOT of negatives and many accusations of fakes. Hopefully you paid with a CC through PayPal so you're protected as much as possible.

ETA: I see you just posted pics - let's see what hrhsunshine says, maybe you'll be fine!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Savtse27 said:


> A few more pics:
> 
> Thank you so much





devik said:


> I hate to say it but this just sounds fishy - like he bought the bag in order to re-sell it to you. I dunno, my spidey sense is going off on this one. He seems to do high volume but he also has a LOT of negatives and many accusations of fakes. Hopefully you paid with a CC through PayPal so you're protected as much as possible.
> 
> ETA: I see you just posted pics - let's see what hrhsunshine says, maybe you'll be fine!!




The photos I see are of an authentic bag.  Based on the details, this looks to be Bright Blue from ss2014.

Faith in the seller is really up to the buyer.  As long as THIS is the bag you receive, you are ok.


----------



## devik

hrhsunshine said:


> The photos I see are of an authentic bag.  Based on the details, this looks to be Bright Blue from ss2014.
> 
> *Faith in the seller is really up to the buyer. * As long as THIS is the bag you receive, you are ok.



Totally agree! Yet there are often more inexperienced buyers coming to tPF (esp in the "authenticate" threads) and IMO it's important to look at all the data available when deciding the risk factors and whether to purchase such a high-ticket item, so it can't hurt to point them out when people are asking for input. It sucks to see people coming into the eBay forum after the fact with a story of how they got screwed, when it could've been prevented. Not saying that's what's going to happen here (hopefully not!!) however having as much information as possible in an inherently opaque transaction is only a benefit. 

Just my two cents!


----------



## jp23

Hello I was hoping if you lovely ladies could give me your opinion on this bag, it is a great deal but I am not a fan of VC. Any help would be wonderful thanks in advance!

title: Black Leather Handbag Antigona
seller: SORYA (France) 
Reference : 1495639

Comments: I requested more photos put VC deleted the comment? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-leather-handbag-antigona-1495639.shtml


----------



## hrhsunshine

jp23 said:


> Hello I was hoping if you lovely ladies could give me your opinion on this bag, it is a great deal but I am not a fan of VC. Any help would be wonderful thanks in advance!
> 
> title: Black Leather Handbag Antigona
> seller: SORYA (France)
> Reference : 1495639
> 
> Comments: I requested more photos put VC deleted the comment?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/.../black-leather-handbag-antigona-1495639.shtml



Based on the photos provided in their listing, I say it is authentic. No red flags.


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on the photos provided in their listing, I say it is authentic. No red flags.




Thank you I'll be sure to post follow up photos &#128522;


----------



## EMMAP

Please could someone authenticate this or me please 

Givenchy Antigona

261796003914

Uk2014-thetf

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261796003914?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much- it ends in a few hours so any help much appreciated!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

EMMAP said:


> Please could someone authenticate this or me please
> 
> Givenchy Antigona
> 
> 261796003914
> 
> Uk2014-thetf
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261796003914?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much- it ends in a few hours so any help much appreciated!!



Pls review my guidelines in my signature...particularly #2.


----------



## shoplavalle

Sorry Ladies. I just realized that authentications here were only for active listings.


----------



## auv1218

Hi i just wanna ask, i have a friend who is selling brandnew nightingale large for 800usd and she said she bought it from givenchy paris "outlet store" and the strap is adjustable, like when you open the zipper the strap inside it can be adjusted and it can be a sling/body bag ... But as i searched in the net i can't find a nightingale large that can be a body/sling bag or has an adjustable strap! But she swears its real.. Im kinda doubting it ... Pls help!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

auv1218 said:


> Hi i just wanna ask, i have a friend who is selling brandnew nightingale large for 800usd and she said she bought it from givenchy paris "outlet store" and the strap is adjustable, like when you open the zipper the strap inside it can be adjusted and it can be a sling/body bag ... But as i searched in the net i can't find a nightingale large that can be a body/sling bag or has an adjustable strap! But she swears its real.. Im kinda doubting it ... Pls help!!!



Please review my guidelines for authentications. Your friend can find some independent authentication services online. The fees are reasonable and they work with photos.


----------



## Allydbags

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Item #: EF0099
Seller: karleenn.k
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Ant...715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19fcfdd403
Comment: I know I need to pay more attention to guideline 2, but the listing is ending very soon and I don't want to lose this chance! Is this bag authentic? It seems like no one is bidding on this bag, so I may get it really cheap. Thanks! I'd appreciate it if you got back to me quickly!


----------



## Allydbags

Allydbags said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Item #: EF0099
> Seller: karleenn.k
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Ant...715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19fcfdd403
> Comment: I know I need to pay more attention to guideline 2, but the listing is ending very soon and I don't want to lose this chance! Is this bag authentic? It seems like no one is bidding on this bag, so I may get it really cheap. Thanks! I'd appreciate it if you got back to me quickly!


Also, I've seen this particular bag only with silver hardware. Is this an indicator of a fake?


----------



## Ninaellaine

Hi, I am new to givenchy (bag collecting in general) please help me authenticate this Pandora. My step mom in law is selling it to me for 65,000 pesos (1624$).

I find the logo in front off, and there is no interior pockets (aside from the zipper) inside. 

Please see photos below.










































It would really be of big help, as I am giving them my answer today


----------



## hrhsunshine

Allydbags said:


> Also, I've seen this particular bag only with silver hardware. Is this an indicator of a fake?





Ninaellaine said:


> Hi, I am new to givenchy (bag collecting in general) please help me authenticate this Pandora. My step mom in law is selling it to me for 65,000 pesos (1624$).
> 
> I find the logo in front off, and there is no interior pockets (aside from the zipper) inside.
> 
> Please see photos below.
> 
> It would really be of big help, as I am giving them my answer today



Ladies, my assistance is reserved for those active members who contribute widely throughout TPF. Please make sure you adhere to my guidelines with future requests. Thank you.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Item: NWT GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SPRING 2015 TRICOLOR STUNNING! BAG HANDBAG SATCHEL
Listing number: 191515345862
Seller: luxannex
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-GIVENCH...862?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c973443c6
Comments if any: 
Hello! I am new to Givenchy. Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!


----------



## nikki9195

Hi all,

I am intending to buy this bag from a mutual friend.

Hoping someone could help me with authenticating this bag  Thankssss.

PICS are below


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, new to the Givenchy sub forum but I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!

Item: Givenchy Pandora / Style # 503363638 Pink Messenger Bag
Listing Number: 2042523
Seller: Keisha E.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-messenger-bag-pink-2042523/


----------



## hrhsunshine

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, new to the Givenchy sub forum but I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora / Style # 503363638 Pink Messenger Bag
> Listing Number: 2042523
> Seller: Keisha E.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-messenger-bag-pink-2042523/



I cannot access this page. Membership is required.


----------



## Shopping11

Can I get some help with this bag. Many thanks.

Item: Pandora
Listing: 291409672229
Seller: 406_store
eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pe..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d95eb825#viTabs_0


----------



## hrhsunshine

Shopping11 said:


> Can I get some help with this bag. Many thanks.
> 
> Item: Pandora
> Listing: 291409672229
> Seller: 406_store
> eBay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pe..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d95eb825#viTabs_0



Based on the photos, looks good.
I would encourage you to continue participating in a wide variety of discussions.


----------



## k5ml3k

hrhsunshine said:


> I cannot access this page. Membership is required.




Aw man, thanks though!


----------



## devik

nikki9195 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am intending to buy this bag from a mutual friend.
> 
> Hoping someone could help me with authenticating this bag  Thankssss.
> 
> PICS are below



Hi nikki9195 welcome to tPF! If you'll just scroll up and down in this thread you'll see that almost directly ahead of your own message, there was a response to a similar request as yours: 



hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies, my assistance is reserved for those  active members who contribute widely throughout TPF. Please make sure  you adhere to my guidelines with future requests. Thank you.



We have basically just one authenticator for Givenchy -  hrhsunshine - who has very clearly stated policies for requesting her  opinion. 

Just a reminder to everyone that the authenticators on tPF are all unpaid volunteers and we appreciate their help! Let's not abuse it. 

Over and out.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Is this bag authentic.  Thanks.

Item: MINT!!! AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY PANDORA HANDBAG, MEDIUM
Listing number: 121598908087
Seller: princessdarcykay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTHEN...087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4fdc16b7
Comments if any: None


----------



## hrhsunshine

FrenchBulldog said:


> Is this bag authentic.  Thanks.
> 
> Item: MINT!!! AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY PANDORA HANDBAG, MEDIUM
> Listing number: 121598908087
> Seller: princessdarcykay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-AUTHEN...087?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4fdc16b7
> Comments if any: None



Looks good!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good!


Thank you.


----------



## RugileS

Hello. Can You please help me to authenticate This antigona?


----------



## RugileS

RugileS said:


> Hello. Can You please help me to authenticate This antigona?


 has a serial number :  EF0099


----------



## devik

RugileS said:


> Hello. Can You please help me to authenticate This antigona?





RugileS said:


> has a serial number :  EF0099



Hey RugileS! Welcome to tPF and to the Givenchy forum! 

All authenticators at tPF are volunteers and so to make their jobs easier, they provide guidelines for how to request help with an item. You can see those in the first post of this thread and also summarized in our resident Givenchy expert hrhsunshine's posts. You can scroll around in this thread to see how it works. 

Looking forward to having you around!


----------



## xalvanor

Hello everyone! 
I have been looking at a small antigona bag on ebay and was hoping somebody could help me in terms of authenticity? I looked through the past few posts here and couldn't see it (also searched for the seller!) so hopefully this isn't a repeat! 

Item: Givenchy Mini Antigona Tote Black New Handbag 
Listing number: 271809416924
Seller:  shamr5046-sbwjag
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...924?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f491a8edc

Thank you so much!


----------



## mahalagirl

Hi hi, can i get some help to authenticate this...sorry have never asked before so i hope this fulfil the guidelines....TIA

Item: givenchy mini antigona
Listing number: 261820226705
Seller: madgab9900
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/261820226705?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

xalvanor said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have been looking at a small antigona bag on ebay and was hoping somebody could help me in terms of authenticity? I looked through the past few posts here and couldn't see it (also searched for the seller!) so hopefully this isn't a repeat!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Mini Antigona Tote Black New Handbag
> Listing number: 271809416924
> Seller:  shamr5046-sbwjag
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...924?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f491a8edc
> 
> Thank you so much!



Pls review my guidelines amd criteria in my signature, particularly #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mahalagirl said:


> Hi hi, can i get some help to authenticate this...sorry have never asked before so i hope this fulfil the guidelines....TIA
> 
> Item: givenchy mini antigona
> Listing number: 261820226705
> Seller: madgab9900
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/261820226705?nav=SEARCH



Authentic


----------



## mahalagirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much


----------



## xalvanor

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls review my guidelines amd criteria in my signature, particularly #2.




I understand, thank you!


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate?

Item: New Authentic Givenchy Antigona Envelope Blue Leather Elegant Clutch Bag 11.5''
Listing number: 161628198152
Seller: 1679987hua
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a1ca9508

Thank you!


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate?

Item: Givenchy Antigona Vintage Style Leather Evening Envelope Clutch Bag
Listing number: 391079192431
Seller: trenduet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0e22e76f 

Thank you!


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate?

Item: GIVENCHY Medium Antigona Black Smooth Glossy Calf Leather Tote Bag NEW w Receipt
Listing number: 391094150045
Seller: vintage_lab
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Me...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0f07239d 

Thank you!


----------



## EEN1131

Hi!

Could you please help to authenticate?

Item: Brand New Givenchy Lucrezia Antigona Medium Shopper in Black Croc Embossed
Listing number: 221720975508
Seller: lovestoshopau
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-G...08?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item339f999894 

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

xalvanor said:


> I understand, thank you!




Appreciate your understanding. I encourage you to join in discussions throughout the forums. There are many topics to choose from.  TPF can be a place of support and lots of great information.


----------



## hrhsunshine

EEN1131 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate?
> 
> Item: New Authentic Givenchy Antigona Envelope Blue Leather Elegant Clutch Bag 11.5''
> Listing number: 161628198152
> Seller: 1679987hua
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a1ca9508
> 
> Thank you!



Please review my guidelines and criteria, particularly #2.


----------



## lynkan

Could you please help to authenticate? Thanks so much.....

Item: GIVENCHY Rucksack Neu ungetragen schwarz 86/77
Listing number: 331497398988
Seller: *larmadio*
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331497398988?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

lynkan said:


> Could you please help to authenticate? Thanks so much.....
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Rucksack Neu ungetragen schwarz 86/77
> Listing number: 331497398988
> Seller: *larmadio*
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331497398988?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please review my guidelines and criteria in my signature, particularly #2.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi Please authenticate this Givenchy zip around wallet. TIA!


Item Name: authentic givenchy antigona wallet 

Item Number:251894419530

Seller: memmem2008

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-gi...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3aa613d04a


----------



## Brittanywells

Item: Givenchy burgundy smooth calfskin medium Antigona duffel. 
Listing number: 141615904372
Seller: lauraliebeskind
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/141615904372?nav=SEARCH
Wondering if this is authentic or not, thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi Please authenticate this Givenchy zip around wallet. TIA!
> 
> 
> Item Name: authentic givenchy antigona wallet
> 
> Item Number:251894419530
> 
> Seller: memmem2008
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/authentic-gi...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3aa613d04a





Brittanywells said:


> Item: Givenchy burgundy smooth calfskin medium Antigona duffel.
> Listing number: 141615904372
> Seller: lauraliebeskind
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/141615904372?nav=SEARCH
> Wondering if this is authentic or not, thanks



Please review my criteria for authentications, especially criteria #2.


----------



## sara9khalil

Hi Y'all! I bought this bag off of craigslist a couple days ago. the price was pretty normal? To me it looked good? These are the photos the seller sent me before I bought it. https://www.flickr.com/photos/100706922@N04/

I was not originally planning on using this authenticity forum but OMG. Some of the fakes on the Prada forum surprised me! I really need someone to double check this one for me. 

I wanted to resell the bag on ebay just because I prefer to buy a black one, but I am a student and don't want to ship it to someone, they say its fake, they get the money back without returning item. 

I am not a pro at this by any means this is my first designer bag. What is wrong with it if anything?


----------



## hrhsunshine

sara9khalil said:


> Hi Y'all! I bought this bag off of craigslist a couple days ago. the price was pretty normal? To me it looked good? These are the photos the seller sent me before I bought it. https://www.flickr.com/photos/100706922@N04/
> 
> I was not originally planning on using this authenticity forum but OMG. Some of the fakes on the Prada forum surprised me! I really need someone to double check this one for me.
> 
> I wanted to resell the bag on ebay just because I prefer to buy a black one, but I am a student and don't want to ship it to someone, they say its fake, they get the money back without returning item.
> 
> I am not a pro at this by any means this is my first designer bag. What is wrong with it if anything?



As I said earlier today, I don't authenticate purchased items or items in you possession. It must be an active sale with a live link. I would say have a third party review this for you. You can google handbag authentication to find online options.


----------



## meowmeow

Item: GIVENCHY Medium ANTIGONA shiny leather black
Listing number: 151633142133
Seller: birnisfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151633142133?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

meowmeow said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Medium ANTIGONA shiny leather black
> Listing number: 151633142133
> Seller: birnisfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151633142133?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you



Please refer to my signature for a link to details. You will find a list of photos required for authentication. The seller doesn't provide any photos that are useful for authenticating.


----------



## meowmeow

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature for a link to details. You will find a list of photos required for authentication. The seller doesn't provide any photos that are useful for authenticating.


 
Thanks hrhsunshine! I will see if the seller is willing to provide the pictures.


----------



## devik

Hi hrhsunshine - I suspect I know the answer to this one already but would love to hear what you say!

Item: RARE Givenchy black leather medium studded Antigona bag 
Listing number: 181707865190
Seller:  2015cornflowerblue7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181707865190
Comments if any: Seller has 0 feedback so there's risk here no matter what.


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> Hi hrhsunshine - I suspect I know the answer to this one already but would love to hear what you say!
> 
> Item: RARE Givenchy black leather medium studded Antigona bag
> Listing number: 181707865190
> Seller:  2015cornflowerblue7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181707865190
> Comments if any: Seller has 0 feedback so there's risk here no matter what.



I don't see any red flags. Optimally, I would want to see the underside of the top closure zipper and the side of one of the strap hw connectors.


----------



## meowmeow

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona shiny black leather 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151640032168 
Listing #: 151640032168
Seller: birnisfashion

Thanks


----------



## devik

Hi again - 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium- SO HOT! 
Listing number: 271829357041
Seller:  taytothej14
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271829357041
Comments if any: Looks suspicious to me and I'd like to report it if you agree - *thanks!!*


----------



## hrhsunshine

meowmeow said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona shiny black leather
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151640032168
> Listing #: 151640032168
> Seller: birnisfashion
> 
> Thanks



Looks good.


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> Hi again -
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium- SO HOT!
> Listing number: 271829357041
> Seller:  taytothej14
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271829357041
> Comments if any: Looks suspicious to me and I'd like to report it if you agree - *thanks!!*



Fake. Interesting what is included in the description.


----------



## badhabitat03

Please help authenticate this obsedia bag

Thanks 

Listing number: 301581012013
Seller: classicvillage
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301581012013 

Comments if any:


----------



## hrhsunshine

badhabitat03 said:


> Please help authenticate this obsedia bag
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Listing number: 301581012013
> Seller: classicvillage
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301581012013
> 
> Comments if any:



Please repost with link that works


----------



## badhabitat03

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301581012013


----------



## badhabitat03

hrhsunshine said:


> Please repost with link that works


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301581012013 
Sorry something must have been wrong with my phone.
Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

badhabitat03 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301581012013
> Sorry something must have been wrong with my phone.
> Thanks!



I get a message that this item is no longer available


----------



## badhabitat03

See reposted listing

Thank you
1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Obsedia-Bag-/301586226576?


----------



## hrhsunshine

badhabitat03 said:


> See reposted listing
> 
> Thank you
> 1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Obsedia-Bag-/301586226576?



Not a lot of photos of the bag being sold but photos look fine.


----------



## Lswern

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: Excellent Condition auth Givenchy Pandora Distressed Leather Brown Leather Bag
Listing number: 331522951779
Seller: ilovehandbags2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Excellen...79?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4d304eca63
Comments if any: None


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lswern said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Excellent Condition auth Givenchy Pandora Distressed Leather Brown Leather Bag
> Listing number: 331522951779
> Seller: ilovehandbags2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Excellen...79?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4d304eca63
> Comments if any: None




Pls review my guidelines, in particular #2.


----------



## meowmeow

Hi, not sure if sales on Kijiji are allow to be authenticated here, please let me know if not.  Thanks! 

Item: Givenchy Rottweiler Tote

Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...n/authentic-givenchy-shopping-tote/1062056056

Additional pictures I requested from seller:


----------



## hrhsunshine

meowmeow said:


> Hi, not sure if sales on Kijiji are allow to be authenticated here, please let me know if not.  Thanks!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Rottweiler Tote
> 
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...n/authentic-givenchy-shopping-tote/1062056056
> 
> Additional pictures I requested from seller:
> View attachment 2954946
> 
> View attachment 2954947
> 
> View attachment 2954948
> 
> View attachment 2954949



I would like to see the back of the logo triangle and the pouch's zipper pull (leather and hw parts)


----------



## goldfish19

Hi! May I please request authentication of this bag? The auction is ending in a few hours, I hope I am not too late. Many thanks in advance, hrhsunshine!

Item:GIVENCHY Pandora Small Lamb Leather Bag Floral Flower Roses Sugar SOLD OUT $1750
Listing number: 251907129150
Seller: eridactyll
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251907129150?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hi! May I please request authentication of this bag? The auction is ending in a few hours, I hope I am not too late. Many thanks in advance, hrhsunshine!
> 
> Item:GIVENCHY Pandora Small Lamb Leather Bag Floral Flower Roses Sugar SOLD OUT $1750
> Listing number: 251907129150
> Seller: eridactyll
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251907129150?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Looks good


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunnyrichie

Hi, I already have this bag in my possession. I just found out the seller has sold one before me buying (please refer to feedback) and re-listed another. Can I get some help with authentication? Seller is from Netherlands and I believe is a reseller, he/she even provided me with a receipt where it was bought. I also contacted the store and showing the receipt and said it was valid. I just want a second opinion. 

*Item: *GIVENCHY 2995$ Black Grained Leather Lucrezia Medium Chain Duffle Satchel Bag
*Listing number:* 191545102139
*Seller:*boombayeh
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-2995-Black-Grained-Leather-Lucrezia-Medium-Chain-Duffle-Satchel-Bag-/191545102139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98fa4f3b

I uploaded pictures of the bag I received via Microsoft One Drive: 
Just a note, please take a look at the booklet, is it normal that some of the page's margins are off? Also the barcode # on the back seems non existent. 

*Here are the pictures: *http://1drv.ms/1caEUJJ

Thank you so much!

I just realized that this is my first post and authentications are only for members who have been active. I understand that rules are rules, if I do not qualify for this authentication can I get a recommendation of a reputable authentication service? I would really appreciate it and I will try my best to contribute on the forum from now on.


----------



## Angelina1303

Hello.

Can someone please help me authentic this Givenchy Antigona?
Serial number: EF0099

Bought it here:
http://www.tradera.com/item/341720/227284125/givenchy-antigona-medium


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sunnyrichie said:


> Hi, I already have this bag in my possession. I just found out the seller has sold one before me buying (please refer to feedback) and re-listed another. Can I get some help with authentication? Seller is from Netherlands and I believe is a reseller, he/she even provided me with a receipt where it was bought. I also contacted the store and showing the receipt and said it was valid. I just want a second opinion.
> 
> *Item: *GIVENCHY 2995$ Black Grained Leather Lucrezia Medium Chain Duffle Satchel Bag
> *Listing number:* 191545102139
> *Seller:*boombayeh
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-2995-Black-Grained-Leather-Lucrezia-Medium-Chain-Duffle-Satchel-Bag-/191545102139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98fa4f3b
> 
> I uploaded pictures of the bag I received via Microsoft One Drive:
> Just a note, please take a look at the booklet, is it normal that some of the page's margins are off? Also the barcode # on the back seems non existent.
> 
> *Here are the pictures: *http://1drv.ms/1caEUJJ
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> I just realized that this is my first post and authentications are only for members who have been active. I understand that rules are rules, if I do not qualify for this authentication can I get a recommendation of a reputable authentication service? I would really appreciate it and I will try my best to contribute on the forum from now on.



You are correct.  Your request doesn't qualify for an authentication.  Thank you for understanding and respecting that. I have never used a third party authentication service, but there are a couple that do show up on results on google search.  Please search "handbag authentication".  They work via photos and fees are not high.  You may want to search the Authentication forum and search for reviews or even start a thread to ask for reviews of these online services. Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Angelina1303 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Can someone please help me authentic this Givenchy Antigona?
> Serial number: EF0099
> 
> Bought it here:
> http://www.tradera.com/item/341720/227284125/givenchy-antigona-medium



Please review my guidelines/criteria for authentication requests, in particular #2.
Please read the above post on suggestion for an alternative to getting your bag authenticated.


----------



## devik

Sunnyrichie said:


> Hi, I already have this bag in my possession. I just found out the seller has sold one before me buying (please refer to feedback) and re-listed another. Can I get some help with authentication? Seller is from Netherlands and I believe is a reseller, he/she even provided me with a receipt where it was bought. I also contacted the store and showing the receipt and said it was valid. I just want a second opinion.
> 
> *Item: *GIVENCHY 2995$ Black Grained Leather Lucrezia Medium Chain Duffle Satchel Bag
> *Listing number:* 191545102139
> *Seller:*boombayeh
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-2995-Black-Grained-Leather-Lucrezia-Medium-Chain-Duffle-Satchel-Bag-/191545102139?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98fa4f3b
> 
> I uploaded pictures of the bag I received via Microsoft One Drive:
> Just a note, please take a look at the booklet, is it normal that some of the page's margins are off? Also the barcode # on the back seems non existent.
> 
> *Here are the pictures: *http://1drv.ms/1caEUJJ
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> I just realized that this is my first post and authentications are only for members who have been active. I understand that rules are rules, if I do not qualify for this authentication can I get a recommendation of a reputable authentication service? I would really appreciate it and I will try my best to contribute on the forum from now on.





hrhsunshine said:


> You are correct.  Your request doesn't qualify for an authentication.  Thank you for understanding and respecting that. I have never used a third party authentication service, but there are a couple that do show up on results on google search.  Please search "handbag authentication".  They work via photos and fees are not high.  You may want to search the Authentication forum and search for reviews or even start a thread to ask for reviews of these online services. Good luck!




Sunnyrichie (and others): There are also many discussions elsewhere on tPF about authentication services - you can typically find those on the eBay forum. Here's a few links to get you started:

Authenticate4u: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/authenticate4u-com-experiences-837503.html

Recommended authenticators for Chanel:  http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/authentication-service-for-chanel-901599.html

 (Note: Try to find an authenticator who's got proven experience in the  specific brand of  your bag - the skills are NOT easily transferable  from one designer to another, it's about building up experience over  time.)

Several (negative) experiences with *****************: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...t#post26816328

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...t#post26679421

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...t#post26816126

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-sho...t#post26678869

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-foru...he-860220.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/*****************-com-said-the-chanel-bag-i-sold-898892.html

I don't personally have experience with any of these but I have been interested in the conversations. Good luck!! I hope everyone sticks around tPF too since there's so much great stuff here.


----------



## littleashieka

Hi everyone. I need some help. i need to know if this givenchy medium antigona bag is authentic as what the seller says


Seller: bag r us phoebe
linkhttps://m2.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284162785120989.1073741841.284055955131672/345346935669240/?type=1&source=43

The bag has a serial number inside. I'd appreciate your feedback thanks!


----------



## devik

littleashieka said:


> Hi everyone. I need some help. i need to know if this givenchy medium antigona bag is authentic as what the seller says
> 
> 
> Seller: bag r us phoebe
> linkhttps://m2.facebook.com/bagsrus.phoebe/photos/a.284162785120989.1073741841.284055955131672/345346935669240/?type=1&source=43
> 
> The bag has a serial number inside. I'd appreciate your feedback thanks!




Hi littleashieka - welcome to Purse Forum!

All of our authenticators contribute on a solely volunteer basis. Our resident Givenchy expert is hrhsunshine and you can see her requirements in her signature block if you scroll up a bit on this thread, or you can review them on the first page of this thread.  She typically suggests in cases like yours to pursue a professional authentication (plus IMO those photos on the Facebook link are too small to show the detail that an authenticator would require, so you may want to inquire about better pics from the seller as your next step).

I hope to see you around on the forums - it's a great community!!!


----------



## kuma_kuma

Hi everyone! 

Can someone help me authenticate this Antigona? Your help is appreciated! 

Item: NWOT Givenchy Antigona Small Metallic Gold Goat skin Leather Handbag
Item #: 241932653
Seller: silveraries
Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWO...llic-Gold-Goat-skin-Leather-Handbag/241932653

Comments: I don't own a Givenchy yet and I've had my eye on the Antigona for a while! Still debating between a small vs. mini, but I'm leaning toward a small.


----------



## nellia1

Hello
Please help me authentify this Lucrezia bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...ut-2350-/261850376329?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Seller nelbog

Iem number 261850376329

Thanks so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

kuma_kuma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this Antigona? Your help is appreciated!
> 
> Item: NWOT Givenchy Antigona Small Metallic Gold Goat skin Leather Handbag
> Item #: 241932653
> Seller: silveraries
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWO...llic-Gold-Goat-skin-Leather-Handbag/241932653
> 
> Comments: I don't own a Givenchy yet and I've had my eye on the Antigona for a while! Still debating between a small vs. mini, but I'm leaning toward a small.



Authentic. Hoping to welcome you to the world of Givenchy


----------



## hrhsunshine

nellia1 said:


> Hello
> Please help me authentify this Lucrezia bag
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...ut-2350-/261850376329?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Seller nelbog
> 
> Iem number 261850376329
> 
> Thanks so much



Please review my guidelines for authentication requests, in particular #2. I encourage you to participate more broadly on TPF.


----------



## sydgirl

Hi  

Could someone pls help with this antigona? Own a Nightingale but now looking for my first Antigona 
Thank you!!!!

Item: NEW !! GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Handle&Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Cherry

Seller: g.d.luxury

Item no: 191554190162

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9984fb52


----------



## devik

kuma_kuma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can someone help me authenticate this Antigona? Your help is appreciated!
> 
> Item: NWOT Givenchy Antigona Small Metallic Gold Goat skin Leather Handbag
> Item #: 241932653
> Seller: silveraries
> Link: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/NWO...llic-Gold-Goat-skin-Leather-Handbag/241932653
> 
> Comments: I don't own a Givenchy yet and I've had my eye on the Antigona for a while! Still debating between a small vs. mini, but I'm leaning toward a small.



That's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sydgirl said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone pls help with this antigona? Own a Nightingale but now looking for my first Antigona
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Item: NEW !! GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Handle&Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Cherry
> 
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> 
> Item no: 191554190162
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9984fb52



Looks good


----------



## Kimmyjane

Please can someone authenticate this givenchy bag for me? http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181715945918?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kimmyjane said:


> Please can someone authenticate this givenchy bag for me? http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181715945918?nav=SEARCH



Please review all guidelines and format requirements. You can find them in my signature.


----------



## Kimmyjane

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review all guidelines and format requirements. You can find them in my signature.



I do use purse forum? Is there no way to get this authenticated at all on purse forum? Xxx


----------



## sydgirl

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you &#128516;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kimmyjane said:


> I do use purse forum? Is there no way to get this authenticated at all on purse forum? Xxx



Based on your posts, you primarily use TPF for the free authentications. Just like other TPF authenticators, I reserve my assistance for those active members who contribute extensively in a variety of discussions and don't use the forum primarily as an authentication service.

I would encourage you to participate in a variety of discussions. Otherwise there are some online services that can assist with authenticating a Givenchy.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## kuma_kuma

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Hoping to welcome you to the world of Givenchy


Thank you for authenticating!


----------



## Kdiane

Hi, can I please get this authenticated? From ebay.. I've asked for more photos.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321720961732 

Thank you!


----------



## Kdiane

Kdiane said:


> Hi, can I please get this authenticated? From ebay.. I've asked for more photos.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321720961732
> 
> Thank you!



Sorry, just read the front page:

Item: givenchy antigona small black
Listing no: 321720961732
Seller: cheoseo 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321720961732 
Comment: requested photos for underside of the zip. 

Thank you, apologies again.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kdiane said:


> Sorry, just read the front page:
> 
> Item: givenchy antigona small black
> Listing no: 321720961732
> Seller: cheoseo
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321720961732
> Comment: requested photos for underside of the zip.
> 
> Thank you, apologies again.



I don't see any red flags but let's wait for the additional photos. Most of these show the condition and are not authentication images.


----------



## Kdiane

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags but let's wait for the additional photos. Most of these show the condition and are not authentication images.



Thank you, here is what she has sent me:


----------



## Kdiane

Kdiane said:


> Thank you, here is what she has sent me:



Also attached...


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kdiane said:


> Also attached...




Looks good


----------



## Kdiane

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you!!!


----------



## Nicnb

Could you please help authenticate?

Item: NEW Genuine GIVENCHY Medium ANTIGONA Red Shiny Smooth Calfskin Leather Tote Bag 
Listing number: 161636474187
Seller: mr_designer 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161636474187

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nicnb said:


> Could you please help authenticate?
> 
> Item: NEW Genuine GIVENCHY Medium ANTIGONA Red Shiny Smooth Calfskin Leather Tote Bag
> Listing number: 161636474187
> Seller: mr_designer
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161636474187
> 
> Thank you!



Please review my criteria for authentications, in particular #2.


----------



## women2009

yes tank you.


----------



## toothless123

Item: Givenchy Pandora Mini Orange Grained Goat

Hi guys! This bags look slightly different than the current models because this has seams in front. Just need help figuring out if this is an authentic Givenchy Pandora Mini in orange but just an older model, or if it is fake altogether. Leather feels real though.


----------



## hrhsunshine

toothless123 said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Mini Orange Grained Goat
> 
> Hi guys! This bags look slightly different than the current models because this has seams in front. Just need help figuring out if this is an authentic Givenchy Pandora Mini in orange but just an older model, or if it is fake altogether. Leather feels real though.



Please review all guidelines and format requirements. Your request does not qualify for an authentication. Thank you.


----------



## krisalyn

hi gals, 

please help with this one.


Item name: NWT GIVENCHY Mini Pepe Pandora Messenger Crossbody Blue
Item number: 261700227170
Seller Id: kryyl 
Link: HERE

Thanks in adv!


----------



## IStuckACello

Hi there, would love to own a Givenchy bag, could anyone please tell me what they think of this? Sorry if it's blatantly fake-I just have no idea.

Item: Givenchy Abergine distressed Leather Nightingale Medium Bag
Listing number: 151634467337
Seller: mel1967homer
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Abergine-distressed-Leather-Nightingale-Medium-Bag-/151634467337?
Comments if any: What can I expect to pay for a authentic, used nightingale bag? TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

krisalyn said:


> hi gals,
> 
> please help with this one.
> 
> 
> Item name: NWT GIVENCHY Mini Pepe Pandora Messenger Crossbody Blue
> Item number: 261700227170
> Seller Id: kryyl
> Link: HERE
> 
> Thanks in adv!



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

IStuckACello said:


> Hi there, would love to own a Givenchy bag, could anyone please tell me what they think of this? Sorry if it's blatantly fake-I just have no idea.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Abergine distressed Leather Nightingale Medium Bag
> Listing number: 151634467337
> Seller: mel1967homer
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Abergine-distressed-Leather-Nightingale-Medium-Bag-/151634467337?
> Comments if any: What can I expect to pay for a authentic, used nightingale bag? TIA!



Seller is showing pix to indicate condition rather than show authenticity. Refer to my signature for link to details where you will find the requisite shots for authenticating.


----------



## IStuckACello

hrhsunshine said:


> Seller is showing pix to indicate condition rather than show authenticity. Refer to my signature for link to details where you will find the requisite shots for authenticating.



Thank you  I did message the seller and they wont be back from vacation a few days, hopefully I'll get the pics to me soon. They said they "guarantee authenticity" which is always makes me feel wary heh.


----------



## sugarpop

Kindly authenticate:

Givenchy animation zip
Private sale. Not listed online. 

Photos attached


----------



## sugarpop

Additional photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

sugarpop said:


> Additional photos



Please review my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## ayinger

Hello all,  

Can anyone help with me with this Givenchy Tribal tote? Super interested in the bag but heard some horror stories about Vestiaire and don't want to end up with a fake. Already been duped once on ebay by purchasing the Bambi version 


Item name: GIVENCHY Beige Handbag
Item number: 1546239
Seller Id: Daisy 
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/beige-handbag-1546239.shtml

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ayinger said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone help with me with this Givenchy Tribal tote? Super interested in the bag but heard some horror stories about Vestiaire and don't want to end up with a fake. Already been duped once on ebay by purchasing the Bambi version
> 
> 
> Item name: GIVENCHY Beige Handbag
> Item number: 1546239
> Seller Id: Daisy
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/beige-handbag-1546239.shtml
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!



Please read my guidelines in my signature.


----------



## le_mode

Hello all,

Can someone please kindly authenticate this for me? I really like it but i can't seem to find this kinda model:

Item name: Medium Nightingale In Dark Brown Croc Embossed Leather
Item number: 201097474643
Seller Id: yummygummy62 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ark-Brown-Croc-Embossed-Leather-/201097474643

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

le_mode said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can someone please kindly authenticate this for me? I really like it but i can't seem to find this kinda model:
> 
> Item name: Medium Nightingale In Dark Brown Croc Embossed Leather
> Item number: 201097474643
> Seller Id: yummygummy62
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...ark-Brown-Croc-Embossed-Leather-/201097474643
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Authentic.


----------



## IStuckACello

Back with pic! Tia!


IStuckACello said:


> Hi there, would love to own a Givenchy bag, could anyone please tell me what they think of this? Sorry if it's blatantly fake-I just have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Abergine distressed Leather Nightingale Medium Bag
> 
> Listing number: 151634467337
> 
> Seller: mel1967homer
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Abergine-distressed-Leather-Nightingale-Medium-Bag-/151634467337?
> 
> Comments if any: What can I expect to pay for a authentic, used nightingale bag? TIA!



The


----------



## le_mode

*hrhsunshine* omg thankyouuuu  i am 100% sure now


----------



## scheam

Item name : givenchy pandora mini messenger 
Seller Id: crowrac
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321732141095 

Can someone verify if this is authentic? Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

IStuckACello said:


> Back with pic! Tia!
> 
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970585
> View attachment 2970587
> View attachment 2970588
> View attachment 2970595



Most of the pix look ok to me but there is one thing that I am uncertain about.
I won't elaborate but one of these pictures shows me something I didn't expect from the gale.  I want to do more research.


----------



## hrhsunshine

scheam said:


> Item name : givenchy pandora mini messenger
> Seller Id: crowrac
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321732141095
> 
> Can someone verify if this is authentic? Thank you!



The link doesn't work.


----------



## le_mode

Hi all,

I want to ask if this is the real deal.. I really like it

Name: GIVENCHY Leather Croc Embossed Large Nightingale Black
Item: 59919
Seller: Fashionpile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-leather-croc-embossed-large-nightingale-black-59919

Thank you in advance


----------



## scheam

hrhsunshine said:


> The link doesn't work.



That's strange I just tried it and it brought me to the link. But I'm on my iPhone. I'll get on the pc tomorrow and put the link up via pc.
Thank you


----------



## devik

le_mode said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to ask if this is the real deal.. I really like it
> 
> Name: GIVENCHY Leather Croc Embossed Large Nightingale Black
> Item: 59919
> Seller: Fashionpile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-leather-croc-embossed-large-nightingale-black-59919
> 
> Thank you in advance



That bag has been sold now.  hrhsunshine prefers to only comment on active listings.


----------



## devik

hrhsunshine I'm wondering what you think about this one?

Name: GIVENCHY Medium ANTIGONA Brown leather Bag gold hardware 
Item: eBay ID 161680528306
Seller: stathiskesidis
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161680528306


----------



## Manang Po

Please help me also. I need to know if i bought an authentic givenchy bag or is it fake. Thnaks


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> hrhsunshine I'm wondering what you think about this one?
> 
> Name: GIVENCHY Medium ANTIGONA Brown leather Bag gold hardware
> Item: eBay ID 161680528306
> Seller: stathiskesidis
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161680528306



Hi sweetie, I would ask for shots of parts of the bag that I have listed in my details link.


----------



## hrhsunshine

IStuckACello said:


> Back with pic! Tia!
> 
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970585
> View attachment 2970587
> View attachment 2970588
> View attachment 2970595




I am not certain about this one.  although many things looks fine, there is a major inconsistency.


----------



## misscheng

Item: Givenchy Croc Embossed Black Leather Medium Pandora Box Bag
Listing number is applicable: 357268301
Seller: Bluefly
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-giv...ox-bag/p/357268301/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428
Comments: I know the pictures are not really adequate, but I am wondering about this item because I haven't seen the croc embossed version of this bag with gold hw and the embossed logo. Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

misscheng said:


> Item: Givenchy Croc Embossed Black Leather Medium Pandora Box Bag
> Listing number is applicable: 357268301
> Seller: Bluefly
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-giv...ox-bag/p/357268301/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428
> Comments: I know the pictures are not really adequate, but I am wondering about this item because I haven't seen the croc embossed version of this bag with gold hw and the embossed logo. Thanks so much!



I have not seen this in gold hw either but images don't show me anything that would be alarming. So far, no red flags.


----------



## tinad2004

Styleurple Antigona
Item Number:281670334586
Authentic Check:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Givenc...r-/281670334586?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## devik

tinad2004 said:


> Styleurple Antigona
> Item Number:281670334586
> Authentic Check:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Givenc...r-/281670334586?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



I was wondering about this one, too. Unfortunately the seller ended the listing sometime in the last 15 minutes (doesn't appear that it was sold, at least not through eBay, so wonder what happened?).


----------



## misscheng

hrhsunshine said:


> I have not seen this in gold hw either but images don't show me anything that would be alarming. So far, no red flags.



Thanks hrhsunshine! If I buy the bag and take more pictures, would you be able to help me verify for sure? It says "final sale" on Bluefly, but I'm assuming if it's fake I'd be able to return it...


----------



## devik

misscheng said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine! If I buy the bag and take more pictures, would you be able to help me verify for sure? It says "final sale" on Bluefly, but I'm assuming if it's fake I'd be able to return it...



There are quite a few threads scattered around all the tPF forums about people who ended up with fakes off of Bluefly. It's a problem with them that goes back many years. I would proceed with caution.

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/is-bluefly-com-still-a-good-place-to-795517.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/please-read-bluefly-sold-fake-gucci-653503.html


----------



## misscheng

devik said:


> There are quite a few threads scattered around all the tPF forums about people who ended up with fakes off of Bluefly. It's a problem with them that goes back many years. I would proceed with caution.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/is-bluefly-com-still-a-good-place-to-795517.html
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/please-read-bluefly-sold-fake-gucci-653503.html



Wow, thanks for the links, devik. Bluefly definitely seems to have issues, and I read that they now have an F from the BBB? I will be sure to steer clear from now on!


----------



## misscheng

I also noticed two eBay sellers selling the same bag; maybe these confirm that BF is selling a fake?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/381211625771?nav=SEARCH

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271773942578?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

misscheng said:


> Wow, thanks for the links, devik. Bluefly definitely seems to have issues, and I read that they now have an F from the BBB? I will be sure to steer clear from now on!



BF definitely had issues with fakes but doesn't mean all their items are fakes and being listed on ebay doesn't mean it is fake. There are lots of legit items on ebay.  You really need to see all the parts of a bag that help with authentication.  Unfortunately, that is not easy with a retail business.


----------



## hrhsunshine

misscheng said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine! If I buy the bag and take more pictures, would you be able to help me verify for sure? It says "final sale" on Bluefly, but I'm assuming if it's fake I'd be able to return it...



Unfortunately, I don't authenticate purchased bags.


----------



## mindyharwell

Hi guys,

can you authenticate the Givenchy Antigona posted in the pics for me please? Thanks in advance 

http://forum.yorkbbs.ca/showtopic-3948727.aspx


----------



## hrhsunshine

mindyharwell said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you authenticate the Givenchy Antigona posted in the pics for me please? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://forum.yorkbbs.ca/showtopic-3948727.aspx



Please read my guidelines and criteria for authentications found in my signature.


----------



## solitudelove

Hi there, can someone verify if this bag is authentic? Thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Croc Embossed Black Leather Medium Pandora Bag
Listing number is applicable: 0000187762005
Seller: lidiashopping
Link: https://lidiashopping.it/index.php?...ge=en&idDesigner=&color=&size=&sort=highprice


----------



## mindyharwell

Sorry, here's my second try!
Item name: Givenchy Antigona Medium


----------



## minichyk

Hi there,

Hope everyone is doing great. I recently purchased a Givenchy Pandora Medium Tote from Lyst.com via the store Grifo210 for around $1500 USD,

I would appreciate if someone could take a look to see if authentic as the material  seems pleather like to me and very upsetting. When I reached out to the seller they advised me they have been in business for over 30 yrs and all items are authentic. 

I also went to Neiman yesterday to feel another (didn't bring my bag in) and it looks and feels the same way .. maybe goat is not as plush?

Below are some photos and would appreciate any assistance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

solitudelove said:


> Hi there, can someone verify if this bag is authentic? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Croc Embossed Black Leather Medium Pandora Bag
> Listing number is applicable: 0000187762005
> Seller: lidiashopping
> Link: https://lidiashopping.it/index.php?...ge=en&idDesigner=&color=&size=&sort=highprice



Link only goes to the Givenchy collection, not the bag in question


----------



## hrhsunshine

minichyk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great. I recently purchased a Givenchy Pandora Medium Tote from Lyst.com via the store Grifo210 for around $1500 USD,
> 
> I would appreciate if someone could take a look to see if authentic as the material  seems pleather like to me and very upsetting. When I reached out to the seller they advised me they have been in business for over 30 yrs and all items are authentic.
> 
> I also went to Neiman yesterday to feel another (didn't bring my bag in) and it looks and feels the same way .. maybe goat is not as plush?
> 
> Below are some photos and would appreciate any assistance.



Please read my guidelines, particularly #3. They are all in my signature.


----------



## Wanglover39

Can someone please help!! This tote is so adorbs, I am questioning authenticity can someone authenticate this for me, please!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271850181770


----------



## solitudelove

hrhsunshine said:


> Link only goes to the Givenchy collection, not the bag in question



I saved the photos, there are only 4 available on the website, I hope that helps!


----------



## hrhsunshine

solitudelove said:


> I saved the photos, there are only 4 available on the website, I hope that helps!



These images are of an authentic bag


----------



## Nuke

https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/83193/14503468/

This one on sale on Rue La La doesn't have the engraving at the base of the handles... is it authentic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nuke said:


> https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/83193/14503468/
> 
> This one on sale on Rue La La doesn't have the engraving at the base of the handles... is it authentic?



Please review criteria and format guidelines when you post on an authentication thread.
This link also doesn't allow access to the bag. The site requires one to sign in.


----------



## solitudelove

hrhsunshine said:


> These images are of an authentic bag


Thank you!


----------



## GuangriYu

Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Leather Satchel Bag in Stamped Crocodile
Listing number: 251930630488
Seller: myemptyhanger
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...tchel-Bag-in-Stamped-Crocodile-/251930630488?

thanks for authenticating


----------



## hrhsunshine

GuangriYu said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Leather Satchel Bag in Stamped Crocodile
> Listing number: 251930630488
> Seller: myemptyhanger
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...tchel-Bag-in-Stamped-Crocodile-/251930630488?
> 
> thanks for authenticating



Thank you for using the correct format but as stated in my signature block, I only authenticate for active members with history of contributing widely throughout TPF.


----------



## purseloverk

If Givenchy Serial Number starts with "TE", is it fake? or real?
Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

purseloverk said:


> If Givenchy Serial Number starts with "TE", is it fake? or real?
> Thanks!



Please carefully review authentication guidelines and criteria found in my signature block.


----------



## purseloverk

Item: Givenchy Paris Antigona Envelope Clutch Blk
Item number: 251925373864
Seller: *sarahcotesb23*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251925373864?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

this seller doesn't have the pictures in the listing, but i have attached pictures seperately.
And this is not in the picture, but serial number starts with "TE".
So I am not sure if this is real if the Givenchy serial number starts with TE.
Thank you!


----------



## devik

purseloverk said:


> Item: Givenchy Paris Antigona Envelope Clutch Blk
> Item number: 251925373864
> Seller: *sarahcotesb23*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251925373864?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> this seller doesn't have the pictures in the listing, but i have attached pictures seperately.
> And this is not in the picture, but serial number starts with "TE".
> So I am not sure if this is real if the Givenchy serial number starts with TE.
> Thank you!



Hi purseloverk - welcome to tPF, and the Givenchy forum!

When hrhsunshine suggested you review her guidelines for authenticating on your prior message, I think she was probably trying to point you to her preference to help out those who participate on the forums. There's a lot of people who join just to request an authentication, and I totally understand that since it's probably how you discovered Purse Forum in the first place! However all the authenticators here do it on a volunteer basis and they all have different preferences for going about it.

There are paid authentication services available if you're in a hurry on this item. Otherwise I hope you'll look around and dive in with the community, it's a great place for fellow "purse lovers"!!!! 

ETA: Anyone reading this on the tPF app may not be able to view signatures - I know that my version does not display them - in which case you may want to view the full web version of the site in a normal browser in order to see what we're talking about re: the "guidelines for authenticating" in her signature block.


----------



## lovelychanti4

Could you please help me authenticate these two items?

Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini red 
Item number: 251935535429
Seller: ajesguerra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251935535429?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini Orange 
Item number: 191562221575
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...jiBE12cJWmNRpFScVKfp4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I've already bought the Givenchy Antigona Mini in the Orange color above. I just wanted to verify that it's authentic. 
Thank you so much !!!


----------



## devik

lovelychanti4 said:


> Could you please help me authenticate these two items?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini red
> Item number: 251935535429
> Seller: ajesguerra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251935535429?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini Orange
> Item number: 191562221575
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GIVENCH...jiBE12cJWmNRpFScVKfp4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I've already bought the Givenchy Antigona Mini in the Orange color above. I just wanted to verify that it's authentic.
> Thank you so much !!!



Hi lovelychanti4! Welcome to tPF and the Givenchy forum too!

We have just one primary authenticator here in the Givenchy forum, hrhsunshine - please scroll up in this thread to see her policies on authenticating (to summarize, she offers them on active/open sales, not on purchased items, and also only to active tPF members). All authenticators do so voluntarily and so we need to honor their wishes so that they'll keep helping all of us out!  

I hope you'll stick around and see what this community is about since there's great stuff here - especially for a fellow Gbag lover as you seem to be.


----------



## LVOEDZINE

Hi kindly could you authenticate this mini for me. 
Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini red 
Item number: 251935535429
Seller: ajesguerra
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251935535429...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## devik

LVOEDZINE said:


> Hi kindly could you authenticate this mini for me.
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini red
> Item number: 251935535429
> Seller: ajesguerra
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251935535429...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Hi LVOEDZINE - the volunteer Givenchy authenticators prefer to offer assistance to those who contribute widely on the Purse Forum so please dive in with the community, it's a fun place! In the interim you can look into a paid authentication service if you need one for this mini Ant. 

Hope to see you around! 

ETA: That eBay listing has been removed anyway - possibly because it was fake so you probably dodged a bullet there!!


----------



## LVOEDZINE

devik said:


> Hi LVOEDZINE - the volunteer Givenchy authenticators prefer to offer assistance to those who contribute widely on the Purse Forum so please dive in with the community, it's a fun place! In the interim you can look into a paid authentication service if you need one for this mini Ant.
> 
> Hope to see you around!
> 
> ETA: That eBay listing has been removed anyway - possibly because it was fake so you probably dodged a bullet there!!


Hi Devik,
I have been an active member in TPF,however, I would love to be even more active.
Thanks for pointing out the link was not working, I have the link again, would appreciate if you or the authenticators could kindly take a look t it.

link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251935535429?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## devik

LVOEDZINE said:


> Hi Devik,
> I have been an active member in TPF,however, I would love to be even more active.
> Thanks for pointing out the link was not working, I have the link again, would appreciate if you or the authenticators could kindly take a look t it.
> 
> link :  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251935535429?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Again, the Givenchy authenticator prefers to help those who contribute (beyond just requesting authentications) - you can see her policies in the response she provided here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/givenchy/authenticate-this-givenchy-147215-504.html#post28460254


----------



## Silvia123

Hi everyone,

I just purchased this beautiful clutch and I was just wondering if someone could authenticate it for me. No receipt or authentication card were sent. However I do have 14 day to return the bag for whatever reason. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766748250


----------



## hrhsunshine

Silvia123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this beautiful clutch and I was just wondering if someone could authenticate it for me. No receipt or authentication card were sent. However I do have 14 day to return the bag for whatever reason.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171766748250



Please review my guidelines and criteria for authentications. You can find them in my signature block.


----------



## Carson123

Hello - can you please authenticate this Gale Shopper when you have a sec?  Thanks in advance!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Zanzi Shoppers Tote
Listing number: (141654928105
Seller: kabud 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...105?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fb4aaae9
Comments if any: Seller also provided add'l pics per below


----------



## Carson123

Two more pics: 

THANK YOU!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Carson123 said:


> Two more pics:
> 
> THANK YOU!



I would like to see BOTH sides of one of the strap connector hw, the inside tag (front and back of tag), base of the handle.


----------



## Carson123

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see BOTH sides of one of the strap connector hw, the inside tag (front and back of tag), base of the handle.



Here you go!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Carson123 said:


> Here you go!



Looks fine to me


----------



## Carson123

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fine to me




Thank you hrhsunshine for your quick response!


----------



## sparks1007

Sorry. The photos are tiny. Will have to sort the, out before reposting.


----------



## sparks1007

Would appreciate help on this one please! Thanks so much. 

Item: NEW Authentic GIVENCHY Orange Nightingale Shopper Tote Bag
Listing number: 221763034057
Seller: 11teacakes 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Authentic-GIVENCHY-Orange-Nightingale-Shopper-Tote-Bag-/221763034057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33a21b5bc9
Comments if any: Seller also provided add'l pics per below


----------



## sparks1007




----------



## sparks1007




----------



## hrhsunshine

sparks1007 said:


>



Looks fine to me


----------



## sparks1007

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks fine to me



Thanks so much for your time hrhsunshine!


----------



## jillfletcher

Hi there!

I would love some help with authenticating this Givenchy Antigona bought in 2012. Let me know what you think! Thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jillfletcher said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would love some help with authenticating this Givenchy Antigona bought in 2012. Let me know what you think! Thanks in advance.



Please carefully review all my guidelines and criteria (found in my signature block).


----------



## jillfletcher

hrhsunshine said:


> Please carefully review all my guidelines and criteria (found in my signature block).


 
Hi again! Sorry I forgot to add the link, it's on Kijiji. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...00/1069412846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Thank you for any help I really appreciate it!


----------



## devik

hrhsunshine said:


> Please carefully review all my guidelines and criteria (found in my signature block).





jillfletcher said:


> Hi again! Sorry I forgot to add the link, it's on Kijiji. http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...00/1069412846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help I really appreciate it!



Hi jillfletcher - let me see if I can clarify.  All of the authentications done on Purse Forum are by volunteers and each one sets her own guidelines. As many other authenticators do, our lovely Givenchy authenticator hrhsunshine prefers to help those who are more active on tPF instead of just using the site for free authentications. She also does not authenticate already-purchased bags ("no bags already in your possession.") 

Separately, since it appears that you bought the bag at retail, why are you worried about authenticity? If you're reselling the bag and you want to offer assurance to a buyer, then there are paid authentication services that can help you out. Lots of threads on tPF can recommend some.

Good luck and I hope to see you around here more! It's a really fun place.


----------



## jillfletcher

devik said:


> Hi jillfletcher - let me see if I can clarify.  All of the authentications done on Purse Forum are by volunteers and each one sets her own guidelines. As many other authenticators do, our lovely Givenchy authenticator hrhsunshine prefers to help those who are more active on tPF instead of just using the site for free authentications. She also does not authenticate already-purchased bags ("no bags already in your possession.")
> 
> Separately, since it appears that you bought the bag at retail, why are you worried about authenticity? If you're reselling the bag and you want to offer assurance to a buyer, then there are paid authentication services that can help you out. Lots of threads on tPF can recommend some.
> 
> Good luck and I hope to see you around here more! It's a really fun place.




Hi Devik!


I completely understand that she would only want to authenticate bags for people who are on here often. In all honesty, I forgot about my account here!


The bag is not in my possession, it was posted on Kijiji. Those pictures were sent to me from the seller. Here is the Kijiji ad: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...00/1069412846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


Just looking for any help I can get.. I don't own any Givenchy's, therefore I have no idea how to authenticate them.


Thanks!


----------



## devik

jillfletcher said:


> Hi Devik!
> 
> 
> I completely understand that she would only want to authenticate bags for people who are on here often. In all honesty, I forgot about my account here!
> 
> 
> The bag is not in my possession, it was posted on Kijiji. Those pictures were sent to me from the seller. Here is the Kijiji ad: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...00/1069412846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Just looking for any help I can get.. I don't own any Givenchy's, therefore I have no idea how to authenticate them.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Oh! I totally misunderstood your first post with the "purchased in 2012" thing - I thought you meant that _you _purchased it! 

So while I am ABSOLUTELY not the expert in this bag that hrhsunshine is, there are no red flags from those photos that I can see. I'm not saying it's definitely real, I'm saying that there are no clear signs of a fake based on those pictures. Of course, you still may want to investigate a paid authentication for full peace of mind.

And I still do hope to see you around here again in the future!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jillfletcher said:


> Hi Devik!
> 
> 
> I completely understand that she would only want to authenticate bags for people who are on here often. In all honesty, I forgot about my account here!
> 
> 
> The bag is not in my possession, it was posted on Kijiji. Those pictures were sent to me from the seller. Here is the Kijiji ad: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...00/1069412846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> 
> Just looking for any help I can get.. I don't own any Givenchy's, therefore I have no idea how to authenticate them.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Whether or not this is a live sale and not in the poster's possession, the poster's only posts seem to be requests for authentications. Please read guideline #2 in my signature block. Thank you.


----------



## Lswern

Hi! Can you please authenticate this Antigona? Thank you!

Item: Givenchy Antigona bag in Large for sale (100% Authentic or money back ) Red
eBay item number:281675759136
Seller: miaminim
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...00-Authentic-or-money-back-Red-/281675759136?


----------



## danisa

Can you please help me?
Item: GIVENCHY ORIGINAL 2014 ECHT LEDER NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM SIZE TASCHE SCHWARZ 1450,-
Listing number: 231552159210
Seller: Styleistas
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/GIVENCHY-ORI...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35e9958dea


----------



## devik

danisa said:


> Can you please help me?
> Item: GIVENCHY ORIGINAL 2014 ECHT LEDER NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM SIZE TASCHE SCHWARZ 1450,-
> Listing number: 231552159210
> Seller: Styleistas
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/GIVENCHY-ORI...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item35e9958dea



Hi danisa - I can see you've been around a little bit - congrats on your first post at Purse Forum!  

Unfortunately our main Givenchy authenticator with the expertise in Nightingales prefers to offer free help for those who are more active on Purse Forum, so your best strategy will be to pursue a paid authentication service for this bag instead. You can see her policies if you scroll up in this thread and read the responses to other recent requests.

The Givenchy forum is great and there's lots more around this site, so I hope you'll dive in and explore it more, and participate more widely, and then maybe we will see you back on this thread again in the future when you're ready for another purchase.

Have fun!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lswern said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Antigona? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona bag in Large for sale (100% Authentic or money back ) Red
> eBay item number:281675759136
> Seller: miaminim
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...00-Authentic-or-money-back-Red-/281675759136?



Many of the photos are stock or from online retailers. Seller needs to provide shot of the bag that can be used in authentication. Click on the details link that is in my signature block for a shots needed to authenticate.


----------



## minh

Hi Guys! Could you please help me with this one:

Item: Givenchy medium pandora
Ebay number: 331547740910
Seller: ilovehandbags2012 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Excellent...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4d31c90aee

TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

minh said:


> Hi Guys! Could you please help me with this one:
> 
> Item: Givenchy medium pandora
> Ebay number: 331547740910
> Seller: ilovehandbags2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Excellent...10?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4d31c90aee
> 
> TIA!



Authentic


----------



## devik

Lswern said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Antigona? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona bag in Large for sale (100% Authentic or money back ) Red
> eBay item number:281675759136
> Seller: miaminim
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...00-Authentic-or-money-back-Red-/281675759136?





hrhsunshine said:


> Many of the photos are stock or from online retailers. Seller needs to provide shot of the bag that can be used in authentication. Click on the details link that is in my signature block for a shots needed to authenticate.



It's very hard to tell from those photos but that looks like a Medium to me, not a Large.


----------



## hrhsunshine

I agree that this may be a medium rather than large. Those stock and retailer images look like those of a medium. This seller needs to take the proper photos and provide accurate dimensions of the bag for sale.  The size and authenticity for the bag cannot be determined based on the listing's current images and description.




Lswern said:


> Hi! Can you please authenticate this Antigona? Thank you!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona bag in Large for sale (100% Authentic or money back ) Red
> eBay item number:281675759136
> Seller: miaminim
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...00-Authentic-or-money-back-Red-/281675759136?





devik said:


> It's very hard to tell from those photos but that looks like a Medium to me, not a Large.


----------



## Celinia

Hi I already bought Givenchy antigona, on depop, it hasn't arrived yet. I just realized that this bag can be fake.. So stressed out these days while awaiting for the parcel to arrive.. Can you help me somehow to authenticate this bag? I will make pictures when bag arrives and upload them on google drive with the link for you? I have such a bad feeling about it&#128530;&#128530;


----------



## devik

Hey Celinia - sorry to hear that you think you may have bought a fake! Unfortunately hrhsunshine, who is our main Givenchy authenticator, only helps with active listings that are still for sale (plus she also has a policy of helping out members who participate widely on Purse Forum on more than just authentication requests). For a bag you've already purchased, you'll need to pursue the services of a paid authenticator. There's also a thread to check out here - http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

I hope your bag turns out to be authentic! Good luck and maybe we'll see you around more.


----------



## Celinia

Thank you for support! I feel a little bit better now &#128513;hope it turns out to be authentic! &#128591;&#127996;


----------



## khriseeee

Please authenticate 

Item: Antigona medium beighe
Listing number:231553527545  
Seller:  blacknpinkshop110389 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-givench...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35e9aa6ef9
Comments if any:


----------



## hrhsunshine

khriseeee said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: Antigona medium beighe
> Listing number:231553527545
> Seller:  blacknpinkshop110389
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-givench...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35e9aa6ef9
> Comments if any:



Fake


----------



## LilMissCutie

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Large 

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271867596723&alt=web 

Item ID: 271867596723

Seller: twingoflower2u


----------



## efeu

Please authenticate 

Item: Original Givenchy Leather Women's Wallet
Listing number:121647419559
Seller: adimate4 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121647419559

Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

efeu said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: Original Givenchy Leather Women's Wallet
> Listing number:121647419559
> Seller: adimate4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121647419559
> 
> Thank you very much!



Not authentic


----------



## aquasammi

Hi, I am new to this forum so thanks for everyone's help in advance.  I am looking at 3 eBay listings of the Givenchy nightingale, would really appreciate it if someone can tell me if they are authentic.

Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Large BROWN Satchel BAG, lightly used, w/ Bag
Listing number: 221770428161
Seller: nsi209
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221770428161?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: Is this good enough condition?

Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Stars Bag In Midnight Blue, Large
Listing number: 261863603512
Seller: eam1714
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261863603512?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: Really like this one but get an uncomfortable feeling when comparing the photos with those posted by the department stores

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag with Metallic Lizard-Embossed Handles Black/Silver
Listing number: 391130368306
Seller: celebrityowned
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391130368306?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: This one does not have the Givenchy logo on the handles so not sure if it is real or not.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aquasammi said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum so thanks for everyone's help in advance.  I am looking at 3 eBay listings of the Givenchy nightingale, would really appreciate it if someone can tell me if they are authentic.
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Large BROWN Satchel BAG, lightly used, w/ Bag
> Listing number: 221770428161
> Seller: nsi209
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221770428161?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: Is this good enough condition?
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Nightingale Stars Bag In Midnight Blue, Large
> Listing number: 261863603512
> Seller: eam1714
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261863603512?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: Really like this one but get an uncomfortable feeling when comparing the photos with those posted by the department stores
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag with Metallic Lizard-Embossed Handles Black/Silver
> Listing number: 391130368306
> Seller: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391130368306?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: This one does not have the Givenchy logo on the handles so not sure if it is real or not.



Please carefully review my guidelines in my signature block.


----------



## peesaravan

Hey forumers, hoping you can help me out here! Looking to buy this cute crossbody for my mom so she doesn't have to carry a big purse on vacation!

Item: Givenchy Crossbody Purse *read description*
Listing Number: 251961181595
Seller: xSoymilk
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251961181595?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thank you so much!


----------



## devik

peesaravan said:


> Hey forumers, hoping you can help me out here! Looking to buy this cute crossbody for my mom so she doesn't have to carry a big purse on vacation!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Crossbody Purse *read description*
> Listing Number: 251961181595
> Seller: xSoymilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251961181595?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!



Anytime a seller says "I don't know if it's authentic or not" -- you should run. 

It's also this user's very first sale.

hrhsunshine may chime in with a more definitive opinion on the actual bag but I would not touch this one, personally.


----------



## peesaravan

devik said:


> Anytime a seller says "I don't know if it's authentic or not" -- you should run.
> 
> It's also this user's very first sale.
> 
> hrhsunshine may chime in with a more definitive opinion on the actual bag but I would not touch this one, personally.



Yes! because of that I was kind of iffy...but my mom likes it so if it's real, I don't mind buying it for her. But if it's fake then it's not worth even $20! 

I did some research and someone said that some authentic bags _are_ made in China so I can't assume it's fake because it is made in China..that's why I'm so unsure


----------



## hrhsunshine

peesaravan said:


> Hey forumers, hoping you can help me out here! Looking to buy this cute crossbody for my mom so she doesn't have to carry a big purse on vacation!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Crossbody Purse *read description*
> Listing Number: 251961181595
> Seller: xSoymilk
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251961181595?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much!




Unfortunately, I am not well versed in the vintage or older Givenchy styles.  MIC is not necessarily going to deem a bag fake, however many are.  I am sorry I cannot be of more assistance for you.


----------



## peesaravan

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, I am not well versed in the vintage or older Givenchy styles.  MIC is not necessarily going to deem a bag fake, however many are.  I am sorry I cannot be of more assistance for you.



Thank you nonetheless! I appreciate you taking the time to address my post! I guess I will just have to take my chances... Thank you devik as well!


----------



## madesta

Hi all,

hoping you can help me about this 2 Givenchy Antigona Bags.

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Link: http://olx.bg/ad/givenchy-chanta-original-ID4gS6O.html#fe85697d4b


Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Bag 3D
Link: http://olx.bg/ad/givenchy-medium-antigona-bag-3d-ID5dh1K.html#5189c36a90

thanks in advance


----------



## devik

madesta said:


> Hi all,
> 
> hoping you can help me about this 2 Givenchy Antigona Bags.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Link: http://olx.bg/ad/givenchy-chanta-original-ID4gS6O.html#fe85697d4b
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Bag 3D
> Link: http://olx.bg/ad/givenchy-medium-antigona-bag-3d-ID5dh1K.html#5189c36a90
> 
> thanks in advance



That purple one sure looks fake to me.

hrhsunshine prefers to authenticate for established Purse Forum members so you're probably going to want to seek out a paid service for professional authentications on these.


----------



## mdlchic77

Hi, thank you in advance for taking the time to authenticate.


Item:Givenchy Black PEBBLED Goatskin Leather Medium Antigona Bag
Listing Number:121652989900
Seller:nrs_terr(76)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Bl...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c53154fcc


----------



## mdlchic77

I have one more.  Again, thank you very much
Item: 100% AUTH BNWOT GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMOOTH MEDIUM SATCHEL BAG GRAY GOLD HW
Listing Number:151683626428
Seller:ralphlaurenfanatic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-BN...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23510c75bc


----------



## hrhsunshine

mdlchic77 said:


> Hi, thank you in advance for taking the time to authenticate.
> 
> 
> Item:Givenchy Black PEBBLED Goatskin Leather Medium Antigona Bag
> Listing Number:121652989900
> Seller:nrs_terr(76)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Bl...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1c53154fcc



This one is authentic.



mdlchic77 said:


> I have one more.  Again, thank you very much
> Item: 100% AUTH BNWOT GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMOOTH MEDIUM SATCHEL BAG GRAY GOLD HW
> Listing Number:151683626428
> Seller:ralphlaurenfanatic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-BN...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23510c75bc



No red flags but I would like to see the back of the inside label, the underside of the top closure zipper and side of the strap connector hw.


----------



## mdlchic77

hrhsunshine said:


> This one is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> No red flags but I would like to see the back of the inside label, the underside of the top closure zipper and side of the strap connector hw.




Okay thank you so much for giving your time to do this[emoji4]I will ask seller for more pictures


----------



## mdlchic77

hrhsunshine said:


> This one is authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> No red flags but I would like to see the back of the inside label, the underside of the top closure zipper and side of the strap connector hw.




Thank you sooo much!!! I'm so excited now[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi! Please help me, kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Givenchy Pandora Messenger Bag

Item Number: 281693012171

Seller: wearaboutfashion

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41963640cb


----------



## hrhsunshine

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi! Please help me, kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Pandora Messenger Bag
> 
> Item Number: 281693012171
> 
> Seller: wearaboutfashion
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41963640cb



Please carefully review my guidelines which are in my signature, particularly #2.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Item name: Givenchy Pandora Messenger Bag

ListingNumber: 281693012171

Seller: wearaboutfashion

Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item41963640cb

Comment: Hi! Please help me, kindly authenticate this bag. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladybeaumont

I hope I did it right. TIA!

Item: Givenchy Pandora Box 
Seller: Italist
Link: https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...chidea-orchidea-purple/147416/183806/givenchy
Comments: Mini, Orchid


----------



## devik

ladybeaumont said:


> I hope I did it right. TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Box
> Seller: Italist
> Link: https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...chidea-orchidea-purple/147416/183806/givenchy
> Comments: Mini, Orchid



Doesn't Italist sell only new?


----------



## hrhsunshine

ladybeaumont said:


> I hope I did it right. TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Box
> Seller: Italist
> Link: https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...chidea-orchidea-purple/147416/183806/givenchy
> Comments: Mini, Orchid



The listing doesn't show all the photos needed for authentication but based on what they posted, I see no red flags.


----------



## ladybeaumont

devik said:


> Doesn't Italist sell only new?






hrhsunshine said:


> The listing doesn't show all the photos needed for authentication but based on what they posted, I see no red flags.



Thank you! From what I've seen, they only sell new stuff but there's so little intel about the site that I'm afraid to pull the trigger.


----------



## Fi0naxx

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a Givenchy Antigona online from a boutique store in my city. I received it yesterday and I discovered there isn't a sample leather piece that is supposed to come with the care card. When I visited the store today the owner said when they purchased the bags they didn't get any. He said Givenchy bags do not come with sample leather like Prada or Balenciaga. This makes me extremely worried about the authenticity of my bag. I paid $2k for it, so it wasn't cheap. Does the Antigona always come with sample leather?


Thanks.


----------



## bluesparklybox

Hi team! 

I'm new here but looking for a black nightingale. 

It would be great if you could have a look at this one on Reebonz:
http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14172/item/BB05046012001

Something about the bottom shape doesn't sit right with me, but I could be wrong. 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Bunny8238

Hi Was wondering if you can authenticate this Givenchy bag?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171791049777?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks so much!


----------



## devik

Fi0naxx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a Givenchy Antigona online from a boutique store in my city. I received it yesterday and I discovered there isn't a sample leather piece that is supposed to come with the care card. When I visited the store today the owner said when they purchased the bags they didn't get any.* He said Givenchy bags do not come with sample leather like Prada or Balenciaga.* This makes me extremely worried about the authenticity of my bag. I paid $2k for it, so it wasn't cheap. Does the Antigona always come with sample leather?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That store owner is wrong. New Givenchy bags purchased from an authorized seller should have the leather swatch.  I don't know about retailers who have access to remnant inventory, which it sounds like is the case here. I have seen a lot of sellers pop up recently with multiple new bags that _appear to be _authentic (based on photos) yet I'm wondering where they're getting their bags. You may want to inquire with him further about the origins of his goods.

All that being said, presence or absence of the leather swatch is not a valid means of authenticating a bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fi0naxx said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recently bought a Givenchy Antigona online from a boutique store in my city. I received it yesterday and I discovered there isn't a sample leather piece that is supposed to come with the care card. When I visited the store today the owner said when they purchased the bags they didn't get any. He said Givenchy bags do not come with sample leather like Prada or Balenciaga. This makes me extremely worried about the authenticity of my bag. I paid $2k for it, so it wasn't cheap. Does the Antigona always come with sample leather?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



This is an authentication thread which is only for authentication requests from active members.  Any other inquiries such as this one should be posted in an appropriate thread elsewhere in the sub-forum or as a new thread.  Your history and the fact that you already purchased the item, would not qualify you for an authentication here.  I would suggest a third party authentication service. You can find them online. Good luck.


----------



## hrhsunshine

bluesparklybox said:


> Hi team!
> 
> I'm new here but looking for a black nightingale.
> 
> It would be great if you could have a look at this one on Reebonz:
> http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14172/item/BB05046012001
> 
> Something about the bottom shape doesn't sit right with me, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!





Bunny8238 said:


> Hi Was wondering if you can authenticate this Givenchy bag?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171791049777?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks so much!



Please read my guidelines for authentication requests, which are found in my signature. Per this thread's guidelines, neither of you qualify based on your posting history (see guideline #2) and requests need to be in the correct format.


----------



## Fi0naxx

devik said:


> That store owner is wrong. New Givenchy bags purchased from an authorized seller should have the leather swatch.  I don't know about retailers who have access to remnant inventory, which it sounds like is the case here. I have seen a lot of sellers pop up recently with multiple new bags that _appear to be _authentic (based on photos) yet I'm wondering where they're getting their bags. You may want to inquire with him further about the origins of his goods.
> 
> All that being said, presence or absence of the leather swatch is not a valid means of authenticating a bag.


Thank you for your reply. I have tried asking him a few times but his only reply was that they order from reputable sellers overseas. He didn't seem to want to disclose to me the origins of his goods. I understand that the leather swatch is not a factor in determining whether a bag is authentic or not, but when he said Givenchy never comes with a leather swatch makes me worried that he is trying to cover up the fact he may be selling replicas  or that he genuinely believes that Givenchy does not come with a leather swatch. He kept saying he is an experienced stylist and he works with a team, which are in charge of quality control.

Is there anyone in Sydney that could recommend someone who can authenticate the bag? There isn't a Givenchy store in the city, and a department store that once sold their bags no longer stock them at all.


----------



## devik

Fi0naxx said:


> Thank you for your reply. I have tried asking him a few times but his only reply was that they order from reputable sellers overseas. He didn't seem to want to disclose to me the origins of his goods. I understand that the leather swatch is not a factor in determining whether a bag is authentic or not, but when he said Givenchy never comes with a leather swatch makes me worried that he is trying to cover up the fact he may be selling replicas  or that he genuinely believes that Givenchy does not come with a leather swatch. He kept saying he is an experienced stylist and he works with a team, which are in charge of quality control.
> 
> Is there anyone in Sydney that could recommend someone who can authenticate the bag? There isn't a Givenchy store in the city, and a department store that once sold their bags no longer stock them at all.



My basic advice is probably not what you want to hear: You may want to just try and return the bag if you're questioning authenticity. There are also paid authentication services though none that I am aware of that specialize in G bags. Your account is too new so I can't PM you with more, so in the interim I suggest moving this question to the broader G forum to see if someone there can help?


----------



## Fi0naxx

devik said:


> My basic advice is probably not what you want to hear: You may want to just try and return the bag if you're questioning authenticity. There are also paid authentication services though none that I am aware of that specialize in G bags. Your account is too new so I can't PM you with more, so in the interim I suggest moving this question to the broader G forum to see if someone there can help?


Thanks for the advice. I don't think I will be able to return it though. The store has this stupid no return policy so I made the mistake of purchasing it online before visiting the store to inspect the bag. Btw is it me or does the bottom part of the semi diamond shaped patch looks rather blunt? I searched close-up images and all of them have a pointed tip. Should I be worried? I'm getting increasingly suspicious that this isn't authentic. I found out that the back of the care card doesn't have a sticker stating the details of the bag either. :/


----------



## melroseco2000

Good afternoon,  

I am considering purchasing a black Givenchy Nightingale, but I am a Givenchy virgin.  What are your opinons of this bag?

Item: GIVENCHY XXL BAG NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG MADE IN ITALY
Listing number: 261894723073
Seller: fhufhu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261894723073?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## BagLuhv

Hi!


Kindly confirm if below is authentic. Thanks!


Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL TOP HANDLE
 Listing number: *301638195567*
 Seller:ethan-hu 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463b09996f


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fi0naxx said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't think I will be able to return it though. The store has this stupid no return policy so I made the mistake of purchasing it online before visiting the store to inspect the bag. Btw is it me or does the bottom part of the semi diamond shaped patch looks rather blunt? I searched close-up images and all of them have a pointed tip. Should I be worried? I'm getting increasingly suspicious that this isn't authentic. I found out that the back of the care card doesn't have a sticker stating the details of the bag either. :/



You have already been told that your inquiry was not appropriate for this thread. You were also told that you will need to seek a third party for authenticating your already purchased bag. Pls respect our guidelines and practices for this thread.


----------



## hrhsunshine

melroseco2000 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> I am considering purchasing a black Givenchy Nightingale, but I am a Givenchy virgin.  What are your opinons of this bag?
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY XXL BAG NIGHTINGALE HANDBAG MADE IN ITALY
> Listing number: 261894723073
> Seller: fhufhu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261894723073?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

BagLuhv said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Kindly confirm if below is authentic. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL TOP HANDLE
> Listing number: *301638195567*
> Seller:ethan-hu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...567?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463b09996f



Fake


----------



## Mcon

Hi,

I hope you can help me if this bag i bought from my friend is real. It's Givenchy Nightingale Patchwork Calf Hair Duffle medium bag. This is my first givenchy bag. Pls help...

Thank you...


----------



## Helloyou2

Hi!

I was wondering if the Givenchy obsedia bag from this link is real?
If anyone would help me, that would be great.

http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?folderId=2812067&finnkode=58256737

Thank you


----------



## melroseco2000

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you so very much! [emoji172][emoji171][emoji169]


----------



## muffinsmom

question on the antigona, my friend is selling me her mom's antigona.  looks legit but the givenchy tag in the interior only says GIVENCHY, and it's sewn all the way through.
  I believe it should say "GIVENCHY made in Italy that comes in a flap like stitch so that you can lift it up and see the serial code underneath. Maybe the bag being sold to me is first generation?  pls advise.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mcon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you can help me if this bag i bought from my friend is real. It's Givenchy Nightingale Patchwork Calf Hair Duffle medium bag. This is my first givenchy bag. Pls help...
> 
> Thank you...



Please review my guidelines. I don't authenticate private sales.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Helloyou2 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if the Givenchy obsedia bag from this link is real?
> If anyone would help me, that would be great.
> 
> http://www.finn.no/finn/torget/annonse?folderId=2812067&finnkode=58256737
> 
> Thank you



Pla carefully read my guidelines which are in my signature block.


----------



## devik

muffinsmom said:


> question on the antigona, my friend is selling me her mom's antigona.  looks legit but the givenchy tag in the interior only says GIVENCHY, and it's sewn all the way through.
> I believe it should say "GIVENCHY made in Italy that comes in a flap like stitch so that you can lift it up and see the serial code underneath. Maybe the bag being sold to me is first generation?  pls advise.



Hey muffinsmom - many with knowledge about these bags prefer not to publish details this that can help the counterfeiters make "better" fake bags.  Also this is an "authentication request" thread so if you have other questions you could try one of the Antigona threads in the general forum (hrhsunshine prefers to only respond to auth requests on items actively available for purchase by the public). Sorry I couldn't be more helpful!


----------



## kdviloria29

Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy! Thank you and Have a good day.


----------



## hrhsunshine

kdviloria29 said:


> View attachment 3008889
> View attachment 3008891
> View attachment 3008892
> View attachment 3008893
> View attachment 3008895
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy! Thank you and Have a good day.



Please review my guidelines for authentication requests. Items must be an active sale with a live link.


----------



## hoffstt7

Hi! I'm new to this forum - I'm not sure if you can help me or how to go about this, but I would like to purchase an antigona from a local Facebook buy/sell group. I saw the bag in person and it seems authentic, but I don't have one to compare it to. I took a bunch of pics. Can you help me authenticate??


----------



## hoffstt7

It's an active sale but I have no idea how to post an active link - it's a private FB buy/sell page...


----------



## devik

hoffstt7 said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum - I'm not sure if you can help me or how to go about this, but I would like to purchase an antigona from a local Facebook buy/sell group. I saw the bag in person and it seems authentic, but I don't have one to compare it to. I took a bunch of pics. Can you help me authenticate??



Hey hoffstt7! Wow you've had that TPF account for awhile - congrats on your first post! Unfortunately though, hrhsunshine prefers to help out more active Purse Forum members, and also, there needs to be a link to a _public _sale available - a private one doesn't qualify for her free authentications here. 

Hopefully you'll dive in with more posts on these forums and we'll see you around the Givenchy threads in the future!


----------



## hoffstt7

LOL I had no idea I had even joined in the past! Ok thanks anyway. Do you know of any websites or anything I can use? I live in Toronto and most of the best sales are on these facebook buy/sell pages...


----------



## devik

Unfortunately, no. While there are professional authenticators, I don't know of any reputable ones that currently offer services for Givenchy. (There are unreliable ones which might, which obviously doesn't help.)


----------



## juzagal

Hi, thanks for authenticating this


Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini
Listing number is applicable: 5073465-BB05103014001
Seller: Reebonz
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14340/item/BB05103014001#sort=price_desc&row=All

thanks again!


----------



## hrhsunshine

juzagal said:


> Hi, thanks for authenticating this
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini
> Listing number is applicable: 5073465-BB05103014001
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14340/item/BB05103014001#sort=price_desc&row=All
> 
> thanks again!



The retailer's photos don't show all the parts of the bag required for authentication but based on the images provided, I don't see any red flags.


----------



## devik

juzagal said:


> Hi, thanks for authenticating this
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini
> Listing number is applicable: 5073465-BB05103014001
> Seller: Reebonz
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t14340/item/BB05103014001#sort=price_desc&row=All
> 
> thanks again!





hrhsunshine said:


> The retailer's photos don't show all the parts of the bag required for authentication but based on the images provided, I don't see any red flags.



Always do your research on the seller, too. There are mixed opinions on Reebonz here on tPF - searching produces a wide range of experiences. Here's one thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-shopping/has-anyone-purchased-from-www-reebonz-com-720119.html

I can't tell if that listing is sold by Reebonz or by some third party seller on their site. If the former, you're _probably _OK - if the latter (which I personally believe to be the case but I don't know for sure), I would exercise extreme caution.

Exactly as hrhsunshine said: There's no red flags in what's shown. Just remember that one trick with sellers of superfakes is they only post pics that could go either way. Some sellers do this innocently since they don't know what's required to authenticate, but others are fully aware that it's a fake.


----------



## jp23

Hello Ladies I'm in need of help. This seller was supposed to ship this bag to me and but she never sent me the invoice. so I emailed her and she said I should come pick it up instead.. AND she relisted the item. She said she relisted it because others are interested and if I don't come pick it up she will sell it on. I just want to make sure it's real before I go! Thanks 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Silver Hardware Goatskin
Seller : Lily Wang

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sgv/clo/5049388906.html


----------



## devik

juzagal said:


> thank you all for your opinion.
> 
> There are not many paid authenticating services for Givenchy. I found this  company "******************" which I am not sure if people here have found reliable?
> 
> This is their site: http://*****************.com/about-us.html



There are many threads here on Purse Forum about different authentication services; you can use the Search feature to find them. I've heard lots of differing opinions on ***************** and going off of what many long-time tPF members have stated (here's just one example), I personally would not use them.


----------



## caraio

Hi! I was just wondering if anyone could authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Bag on Ebay? I'm scared that it is a fake and do not want to complete the transaction if it turns out it is not authentic. Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...Rm7ZSF83j2zg9qMdkSIBQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## xjascx

Hi, I was also wondering if anybody could help authenticate this Givenchy clutch bag on ebay? 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171783780557 

Seller says it was bought in net a porter & it still has tags but I wanted to double check! Thanks


----------



## devik

caraio said:


> Hi! I was just wondering if anyone could authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Bag on Ebay? I'm scared that it is a fake and do not want to complete the transaction if it turns out it is not authentic. Thank you!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...Rm7ZSF83j2zg9qMdkSIBQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





xjascx said:


> Hi, I was also wondering if anybody could help authenticate this Givenchy clutch bag on ebay?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171783780557
> 
> Seller says it was bought in net a porter & it still has tags but I wanted to double check! Thanks



Hey there - welcome to you both!

I'm sorry to say, our primary Givenchy authenticator prefers to offer this free service to long-standing Purse Forum members who are active contributors. Also, listings need to be live, rather than auctions you've already won. Hopefully we'll see both of you around more in the future and then when it's time for your next purchase you can submit a request again!


----------



## ktubs

Hi!

I was hoping someone could help me out and tell me if this is real givenchy purse....my grandmother recently passed away and we have been cleaning out her house, she was a fashion designer for a department store in NYC during the 50's-70's so she has TONS of samples and stuff

I thought I would try and sell this bag of hers that we found, but honestly I have no idea what to look for, Any help would be appreciated...I sell alot of stuff on ebay but never dealt with high end stuff 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331571533702?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

ktubs said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me out and tell me if this is real givenchy purse....my grandmother recently passed away and we have been cleaning out her house, she was a fashion designer for a department store in NYC during the 50's-70's so she has TONS of samples and stuff
> 
> I thought I would try and sell this bag of hers that we found, but honestly I have no idea what to look for, Any help would be appreciated...I sell alot of stuff on ebay but never dealt with high end stuff
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331571533702?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Please review my guidelines for authentication requests. They are in my signature block.


----------



## Pps999

This bag is in transit to me.  
Really appreciate your help to authenticate and any chance you would know leather of the bag?  Seller said its calf but looks like goatskin to me.  Many thanks!  I'm trying to see if it's fake then I'll initiate return as soon as it is here.

Item:  Givenchy pandora medium in brown
Listing number:  none
Seller:  3rd party via Reebonz
Link:  GIVENCHY Givenchy Medium Pandora - http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/234860


----------



## devik

Pps999 said:


> This bag is in transit to me.
> Really appreciate your help to authenticate and any chance you would know leather of the bag?  Seller said its calf but looks like goatskin to me.  Many thanks!  I'm trying to see if it's fake then I'll initiate return as soon as it is here.
> 
> Item:  Givenchy pandora medium in brown
> Listing number:  none
> Seller:  3rd party via Reebonz
> Link:  GIVENCHY Givenchy Medium Pandora - http://www.reebonz.com.sg/closets/item/234860



Hi Pps999 - Our primary Givenchy authenticator prefers only to comment on active listings that are still available for sale. As a general rule, it's always better to request authentication before buying. (sorry that we can't be more helpful! I hope to continue seeing you around the Givenchy forum!)


----------



## Pps999

Any chance you would know if this is calf or goat skin?


----------



## devik

Pps999 said:


> Any chance you would know if this is calf or goat skin?



That looks like sugar goat to me.

If you've got other questions please post in a related thread in the main forum - we like to keep this one focused on auth requests only. Thanks! Hope your bag turns out to be authentic.


----------



## Pps999

Thank you, Devik!


----------



## Neospecies

Hi,
Could I get some authentication on this mini antigona?


Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Mini Bag Satchel Black Leather 
 Listing number: 191594211822
 Seller: shoppinggal03 
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...822?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9be7a9ee

Thank you,


----------



## hrhsunshine

Neospecies said:


> Hi,
> Could I get some authentication on this mini antigona?
> 
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Mini Bag Satchel Black Leather
> Listing number: 191594211822
> Seller: shoppinggal03
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...822?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9be7a9ee
> 
> Thank you,



This listing doesn't have all the images needed for authentication. I don't see any red flags but would like to see the other side of the inside tag and botg aides of the strap connector hw.


----------



## Neospecies

hrhsunshine said:


> This listing doesn't have all the images needed for authentication. I don't see any red flags but would like to see the other side of the inside tag and botg aides of the strap connector hw.




Thank you, I shall ask for more specific pics.


----------



## devik

I'm prepared to be wrong on this but I'm not that familiar with the Antigona envelope clutch - and this one just looks awful to me! hrhsunshine, what do you think?

Item: Authentic New Givenchy Medium Envelope Zip Pouch/Clutch 13L67111161 antigona 
 Listing number: 221794252401
 Seller: elguapowonder
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...ch-Clutch-13L67111161-antigona-/221794252401?

I'm not interested in purchasing, only in posting in the HOS if it deserves that.


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> I'm prepared to be wrong on this but I'm not that familiar with the Antigona envelope clutch - and this one just looks awful to me! hrhsunshine, what do you think?
> 
> Item: Authentic New Givenchy Medium Envelope Zip Pouch/Clutch 13L67111161 antigona
> Listing number: 221794252401
> Seller: elguapowonder
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...ch-Clutch-13L67111161-antigona-/221794252401?
> 
> I'm not interested in purchasing, only in posting in the HOS if it deserves that.



I don't see any red flags. This may be a newer style that is not yet in the U.S.


----------



## Pinkmochi

Hi,

Please help me authenticate this ebay listing for givenchy pandora

Item: givenchy black large pepe pandora handbag messenger
Listing number: 161725684007
Seller: beach.beautiful
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161725684007?nav=SEARCH


Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Pinkmochi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this ebay listing for givenchy pandora
> 
> Item: givenchy black large pepe pandora handbag messenger
> Listing number: 161725684007
> Seller: beach.beautiful
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161725684007?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Please read my guidelines/requirements for authentications, particularly #2. They are found in my signature block.


----------



## devik

Pinkmochi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this ebay listing for givenchy pandora
> 
> Item: givenchy black large pepe pandora handbag messenger
> Listing number: 161725684007
> Seller: beach.beautiful
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161725684007?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Pinkmochi!! Welcome to the Givenchy forum! Unfortunately we just have one primary authenticator over here right now and we have to respect her wishes, which are to provide opinions for members who participate more widely across Purse Forum (rather than only asking for free authentications). I hope you'll dive in and we'll see you around more in the other threads!!!


----------



## devik

O! She beat me to it. 

(waves to hrhsunshine)

Also thanks for checking out that envelope clutch - I'm going to keep doing my research on those!!1


----------



## hrhsunshine

devik said:


> O! She beat me to it.
> 
> (waves to hrhsunshine)
> 
> Also thanks for checking out that envelope clutch - I'm going to keep doing my research on those!!1




No prob!


----------



## paige_turco

is this authentic? Please help!  https://poshmark.com/listing/Givenchy-hand-bag-54f348994225be78f30118e2


----------



## hrhsunshine

paige_turco said:


> is this authentic? Please help!  https://poshmark.com/listing/Givenchy-hand-bag-54f348994225be78f30118e2




When requesting authentications, please carefully review all guidelines and requirements for that thread. You can find my guidelines in my signature block.


----------



## tinad2004

Hi please if you can authenticate this continental wallet for me - these are my photos and the wallet is in my possession - I am having a quality issue and want to make sure it's authentic for a piece of mind. Thank you in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tinad2004 said:


> Hi please if you can authenticate this continental wallet for me - these are my photos and the wallet is in my possession - I am having a quality issue and want to make sure it's authentic for a piece of mind. Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027289
> View attachment 3027291
> View attachment 3027292
> View attachment 3027293
> View attachment 3027294
> View attachment 3027296
> View attachment 3027297
> View attachment 3027298
> View attachment 3027300
> View attachment 3027301



I am sorry but I only authenticate active sales with live links.


----------



## des0912

Hi TPF goddesses! I have been wanting to add a Givenchy Nightingale to my collection for the longest time and I found one on eBay. I would love your input on it since the seller said she doesn't have the tags anymore. 

Item: GIVENCHY nightingale small, Chrome Hardware
Listing number: 251989153624
Seller: chelseasbay
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ni...e-/251989153624?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Additional pictures the seller sent me: 













Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

des0912 said:


> Hi TPF goddesses! I have been wanting to add a Givenchy Nightingale to my collection for the longest time and I found one on eBay. I would love your input on it since the seller said she doesn't have the tags anymore.
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY nightingale small, Chrome Hardware
> Listing number: 251989153624
> Seller: chelseasbay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ni...e-/251989153624?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Additional pictures the seller sent me:
> 
> View attachment 3030100
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030101
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030102
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030103
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!



Pls refer to my guidelines which are in my signature block. I authenticate for active members who post and contribute in a wide range of  threads and not primarily requesting free authentications for designer  items.


----------



## Deannakay

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161636476807?nav=SEARCH 

HI all! Looking to receive opinions on this medium Antigona purse in beige/nude. Theres a bunch of pics and the seller has over 3000 positive reviews and 0 negatives. What do you all think?


----------



## kittylovee

Hi

Could you please help to authenticate this bag. This would be my first Givenchy bag so I have no idea. Thank you so much!

Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle - Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Black
Listing number: 191599174424
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191599174424&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## devik

Deannakay said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/161636476807?nav=SEARCH
> 
> HI all! Looking to receive opinions on this medium Antigona purse in beige/nude. Theres a bunch of pics and the seller has over 3000 positive reviews and 0 negatives. What do you all think?



Hi Deannakay! Welcome to Purse Forum! If you'll scroll back through the thread you'll see that our main Givenchy authenticator prefers to offer opinions to established members here. I know a lot of people find tPF when they're ready to buy a bag however we like to see an active community too (and all of our authenticators are volunteers so we have to respect their individual preferences on this). Anyway, I'll just say that I personally would not buy from that particular seller on eBay based on my own research and conversations with others here about them (you can do a search as a starting point).

 I hope you stick around and dive in with tPF, it's a really fun place and it would be great to see you here!


----------



## hrhsunshine

xxxx


----------



## hrhsunshine

kittylovee said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag. This would be my first Givenchy bag so I have no idea. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle - Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Black
> Listing number: 191599174424
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191599174424&globalID=EBAY-US



The images shown in the listing do not raise any red flags.  However,  the listing is for multiple items in the seller's inventory and the  photos cannot be of the exact bag sold to you.  IF the photos were of  the single (only) bag for sale, I would ask for a shot of the side hw.   However, the shots look like stock photos or images taken of one bag  while the seller restocks and continues to sell more inventory.  With  that said, I cannot say that the bag you actually would win would be  authentic. HTH.


----------



## devik

kittylovee said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag. This would be my first Givenchy bag so I have no idea. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle - Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Black
> Listing number: 191599174424
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191599174424&globalID=EBAY-US





hrhsunshine said:


> The images shown in the listing do not raise any red flags.  However,  the listing is for multiple items in the seller's inventory and the  photos cannot be of the exact bag sold to you.  IF the photos were of  the single (only) bag for sale, I would ask for a shot of the side hw.   However, the shots look like stock photos or images taken of one bag  while the seller restocks and continues to sell more inventory.  With  that said, I cannot say that the bag you actually would win would be  authentic. HTH.



I actually have serious doubts about this seller, personally, and I do see one or two items in the photos that give me pause. I hate to be so suspicious of people, but it's interesting to me that all the photos included here are close up and clear - yet the ones needed to 100% authenticate the item are missing. If a very sophisticated seller of fake bags were to post an Antigona for sale, it could look like this. I am not saying for sure that it's fake but there's enough here that I would not buy.

If you go through with it, make sure you pay with PayPal using a credit card, and follow all the eBay rules, in order to preserve your buyer's protection.


----------



## Jesseyeay

Hi can anybody authenticate this for me? Thanks!


----------



## shallot

Curious to know if this Antigona is authentic? 

Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA BAG BLACK 

Listing number: 291486975759

Seller: asha481

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/291486975759


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jesseyeay said:


> Hi can anybody authenticate this for me? Thanks!



Please carefully read the guidelines prior to posting on an authentication thread. Also, I have certain requirements which are stated in my signature block.



shallot said:


> Curious to know if this Antigona is authentic?
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY MEDIUM ANTIGONA BAG BLACK
> 
> Listing number: 291486975759
> 
> Seller: asha481
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/291486975759



Listing has ended.


----------



## Stayceedee

Cf


----------



## Stayceedee

V


----------



## amy_86

Can anyone tell me what color is this mini pandora box is ? Or it's fake becoz it's very hard to find in this color.


----------



## its_foxy

Hi!
Could someone check out this Antigona and let me know if it's authentic?

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-MEDIUM-color-block-Satchel-/121673732320
ebay auction ID: 121673732320
seller name: meea98

Thanks!


----------



## kittylovee

Thank you so much for replying! I didn't think you guys would. I am normally a Chanel fan but have become obsessed with Givenchy Antigona lately. Anyway, could you please help to take a look at this listing from the same seller. This is a single listing for a single bag. I would trust your opinion since your guys are expert. Thank you again! 

Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle - Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Grey
Listing number: 191603035164
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191603035164?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

kittylovee said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I didn't think you guys would. I am normally a Chanel fan but have become obsessed with Givenchy Antigona lately. Anyway, could you please help to take a look at this listing from the same seller. This is a single listing for a single bag. I would trust your opinion since your guys are expert. Thank you again!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle - Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Grey
> Listing number: 191603035164
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191603035164?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I would want to know if these are images of the exact bag you are buying. If not, there is no point in authenticating. Images need to include the side connector hw (both sides of that part) and underside of the top closure zipper.


----------



## devik

kittylovee said:


> Thank you so much for replying! I didn't think you guys would. I am normally a Chanel fan but have become obsessed with Givenchy Antigona lately. Anyway, could you please help to take a look at this listing from the same seller. *This is a single listing for a single bag.* I would trust your opinion since your guys are expert. Thank you again!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle - Shoulder Bag Antigona MEDIUM Grey
> Listing number: 191603035164
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191603035164?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





hrhsunshine said:


> I would want to know if these are images of the exact bag you are buying. If not, there is no point in authenticating. Images need to include the side connector hw (both sides of that part) and underside of the top closure zipper.



^^ Yes.

Even though the listing isn't selling quantities, there's the same problem with the images as I cited above, and I'm seeing so many of these from the same seller that I again issue extreme caution in proceeding.

There are LOTS of Antigonas on eBay these days - and lots of fakes too. Personally I don't see the need to take a risk on any seller where there's doubts. Just go on to the next one.


----------



## kittylovee

Yeah I think it's best to wait and buy it from Givenchy boutique in Bangkok. I am about to have baby so I can't fly. Thank you for helping me out! You ladies are the best! xx


----------



## amy_86

Hope someone with expertise can let me know the color of the mini pandora box whether it comes in lilac. New to Givenchy here


----------



## devik

amy_86 said:


> Hope someone with expertise can let me know the color of the mini pandora box whether it comes in lilac. New to Givenchy here



This is the authentication thread. I believe you've already posted elsewhere. Please do not cross-post, and let's reserve this thread for its purpose (no chat). Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

kittylovee said:


> Yeah I think it's best to wait and buy it from Givenchy boutique in Bangkok. I am about to have baby so I can't fly. Thank you for helping me out! You ladies are the best! xx



Ur welcome sweetie.  Best wishes with your delivery!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!

Item: givenchy small pandora messenger pink crossbody bag
Item #: 2462734
Seller: rose
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-goat-skin-leather-cross-body-bag-pink-2462734/?tref=category


----------



## devik

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I was hoping to get this item authenticated. Thank you!
> 
> Item: givenchy small pandora messenger pink crossbody bag
> Item #: 2462734
> Seller: rose
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-goat-skin-leather-cross-body-bag-pink-2462734/?tref=category



Hi k5ml3k - not everyone is on Tradesy - can you load the photos here so that we can see the bag?


----------



## k5ml3k

devik said:


> Hi k5ml3k - not everyone is on Tradesy - can you load the photos here so that we can see the bag?



Yes, sorry about that! Here you go


----------



## hrhsunshine

k5ml3k said:


> Yes, sorry about that! Here you go
> 
> View attachment 3036592
> 
> View attachment 3036593
> 
> View attachment 3036594
> 
> View attachment 3036595
> 
> View attachment 3036597
> 
> View attachment 3036598
> 
> View attachment 3036599
> 
> View attachment 3036600
> 
> View attachment 3036601



Looks good


----------



## k5ml3k

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you!! [emoji16]


----------



## g.d.luxury

hrhsunshine said:


> I would want to know if these are images of the exact bag you are buying. If not, there is no point in authenticating. Images need to include the side connector hw (both sides of that part) and underside of the top closure zipper.


Hi everyone,
Feeling partly called into question will update our auctions.. we thought that our feedbacks do not require further comments .. Anyway nothing to hide, and it's good to doubt rightly, but it is also helpful to remove any possible perplexity .. and this we will do from now.. So for each additional photos are welcome any request that we can serve to improve our auctions ..

But also we want to clarify a point:

All our products we sell are guaranteed 100% authentic also by a US company specializes in this .. *****************.com - and we are recognized as trusted seller: *****************.com/trusted-sellers-list.html If you would like to receive the CERTIFICATE OF AUTHENTICITY from them at a cost of 10 USD we can provide it to you within 2-3 working days. But.. If all this is still not enough for your need.. safety you can take the product to a official GIVENCHY boutique and ask them to check it further for your needs before cutting our guarantee seal and start using it. We are a company and we sell high fashion since 2002 and as regulations of European law there is always 14 days satisfied or refunded!

The item in question is a brand new handbag, GIVENCHY SS15 collection, opened from it's packaging in order to produce the photoshooting that you see in all our auctions .. (important note: made from us with the utmost care and attention with use of cotton gloves).

Soon with new pictures in auction and thank you again for your interest in our product.


----------



## devik

g.d.luxury said:


> Hi everyone,
> Feeling partly called into question will update our auctions.. we thought that our feedbacks do not require further comments .. Anyway nothing to hide, and it's good to doubt rightly, but it is also helpful to remove any possible perplexity .. and this we will do from now.. So for each additional photos are welcome any request that we can serve to improve our auctions ..
> 
> But also we want to clarify a point:
> 
> All our products we sell are guaranteed 100% authentic also by a US company specializes in this .. *****************.com - and we are recognized as trusted seller: *****************.com/trusted-sellers-list.html If you would like to receive the CERTIFICATE OF AUTHENTICITY from them at a cost of 10 USD we can provide it to you within 2-3 working days. But.. If all this is still not enough for your need.. safety you can take the product to a official GIVENCHY boutique and ask them to check it further for your needs before cutting our guarantee seal and start using it. We are a company and we sell high fashion since 2002 and as regulations of European law there is always 14 days satisfied or refunded!
> 
> The item in question is a brand new handbag, GIVENCHY SS15 collection, opened from it's packaging in order to produce the photoshooting that you see in all our auctions .. (important note: made from us with the utmost care and attention with use of cotton gloves).
> 
> Soon with new pictures in auction and thank you again for your interest in our product.



Hey g.d.luxury - while I certainly appreciate your interest in doing the right thing, there's a few issues with this. Unfortunately ***************** has a VERY bad reputation here on Purse Forum with longstanding members - they are not known to be accurate. You can do some simple searching here and discover many, many horror stories. So I hate to say, that gives me no assurance whatsoever.

Also, the Purse Forum owners have specific rules about sellers posting on their own items, so you may want to check with them before posting again. 

I am always interested in authentic bags from reputable sellers and I know that's the wish and desire of everyone here. If you have more to offer then we will all gladly examine the details on your photos with an open mind, but there are a LOT of unscrupulous sellers out there - and a LOT of fake bags - even what's known as "superfakes."
*
 How are YOU sure that what you're getting is real if you have to go to a third-party authenticator to prove it?* 

Can you tell us where you're getting YOUR bags from? 

How are you able to offer such quantities at such low prices?

There are just too many doubts on too many listings. If you have more to offer on this topic then you should post separately in the Givenchy forum because we should not be cluttering up the Authenticate request thread with chat. Thanks!!


----------



## BeenBurned

g.d.luxury said:


> All our products we sell are guaranteed 100% authentic also by a US company specializes in this .. *****************.com - and we are recognized as trusted seller: *****************.com/trusted-sellers-list.html If you would like to receive the CERTIFICATE OF AUTHENTICITY from them at a cost of 10 USD we can provide it to you within 2-3 working days. But.. If all this is still not enough for your need.. safety you can take the product to a official GIVENCHY boutique and ask them to check it further for your needs before cutting our guarantee seal and start using it. We are a company and we sell high fashion since 2002 and as regulations of European law there is always 14 days satisfied or refunded!


And how sure are you of the expertise of *****************? Are you aware of the number of proven mis-authentications they've done? And the only ones we know about are those that have been posted in various threads within TPF. 

***************** has only a limited number of "authenticators" and their "experts" do multiple brands. From what has been posted throughout TPF, they don't have brand specialists and those non-specialists have made many mistakes. (And the mistakes I refer to are some that would have been obvious to a novices. 

I have no idea whether your items are authentic or not as I don't know the brand but just letting you know that since you're paying good money for a (supposedly) professional authentication, you might want to confirm that they know your items and brands. 

JMHO.

BTW, boutiques and manufacturers don't authenticate. they don't want people buying from resellers; they want you to buy from them so why would they help in the event of a non-boutique/authorized reseller purchase?


----------



## g.d.luxury

devik said:


> Hey g.d.luxury - while I certainly appreciate your interest in doing the right thing, there's a few issues with this. Unfortunately ***************** has a VERY bad reputation here on Purse Forum with longstanding members - they are not known to be accurate. You can do some simple searching here and discover many, many horror stories. So I hate to say, that gives me no assurance whatsoever.
> 
> Also, the Purse Forum owners have specific rules about sellers posting on their own items, so you may want to check with them before posting again.
> 
> I am always interested in authentic bags from reputable sellers and I know that's the wish and desire of everyone here. If you have more to offer then we will all gladly examine the details on your photos with an open mind, but there are a LOT of unscrupulous sellers out there - and a LOT of fake bags - even what's known as "superfakes."
> *
> How are YOU sure that what you're getting is real if you have to go to a third-party authenticator to prove it?*
> 
> Can you tell us where you're getting YOUR bags from?
> 
> How are you able to offer such quantities at such low prices?
> 
> There are just too many doubts on too many listings. If you have more to offer on this topic then you should post separately in the Givenchy forum because we should not be cluttering up the Authenticate request thread with chat. Thanks!!



Many thanks for your interest .. Absolutely we do not want to sell any products here and do not intend to break the rules of the forum, just seemed right to intervene called into question ..  feeling an act of natural transparency!

In order to respond to your good questions, why ******************, a year ago we were asked by them at the request of one of their clients for additional photos and from there we established the employment relationship. If you know other and best companies are welcome.

Our sales on ebay are a very small amount of all our stock, we are a company that exports all over the world for the most part in Asia to retailers.., considering that my associate is Korean, instead on ebay despite the limited time available in order to let us know to the final customer .. that's all.

All our products are purchased from official dealers in Italy, invoiced, so everything traceable and authentic 100%! A little side note, we know that ebay has a market of customers mostly private sellers as a hobby, and that of course is very associated with this, but it is not our case making and being registered on ebay as a company for us is a fundamental point.

Finally, we believe that a small gain for wholesalers like us in large numbers amount it's the same thing, regarding the prices that we apply are naturally as you may know .. free from national VAT, considered that it is goods to be exported, and according to our terms & conditions of sale, at the time of arrival of destination there will be customs duties having to deal with.

Thanks for inviting in the forum GIVENCHY, asap we will not miss .., for now we prefer to let the facts and the new images to your attention, thanks to your alerts, it is no coincidence that we have already updated a first auction and so to follow in the coming days. On this occasion, we are also entering the UPC code from the new legislation as ebay requires.


----------



## EDE

Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-roy...=56026590&cm_mmc=cj-_-3852549-_-10436858-_-na


----------



## devik

EDE said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-roy...=56026590&cm_mmc=cj-_-3852549-_-10436858-_-na


Hi EDE, welcome to tPF! It's good that you're interested in authentication for Bluefly since there have been reports of trouble from them. Unfortunately that link says the bag is not available. Please refer to page 1 of this thread for the proper request format, and also note that our main authenticator prefers to offer opinions for those who are active members and contribute widely. You can scroll through this thread to see how it works. I hope you'll dive in with the forums and we'll see you back in the future when you're considering another Givenchy!


----------



## Cslh01

Pls help to authenticate this!


----------



## Cslh01

More pics!


----------



## Cslh01

More pics


----------



## Cslh01

Last pic. I'm getting it in a few days I'm still unsure if I should spend the money pls help!

I've seen most pandora has black interior but this is in beige..should I be worried??


----------



## Lswern

Hi! Please help me authenticate this bag! Many thanks in advance! 

NEW Genuine Givenchy Antigona Grey Smooth Leather Tote With Cards RRP 1300£
eBay item number:151717920186
Seller: 2015_daire
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151717920186


----------



## Cslh01

Seller gave me an additional pic of the serial code


----------



## devik

Cslh01 said:


> Pls help to authenticate this!





Cslh01 said:


> Seller gave me an additional pic of the serial code



Hi Cslh01 - welcome to tPF! Please read the post directly ahead of your first one (also all laid out on Page 1 of the thread). Thanks!


----------



## Cslh01

devik said:


> Hi Cslh01 - welcome to tPF! Please read the post directly ahead of your first one (also all laid out on Page 1 of the thread). Thanks!



Hey thanks! I'm from singapore and we use this app named 'Carousell' quite often here to sell things online. I've found this bag from carousell 

Item: Givenchy Pandora bag in medium 
Seller: shopmxndx is her username 
Link: https://carousell.com/p/21487438/
Comments: she said it's the medium size but the authenticity card says small size. I think the small size is now the medium size now as I know givenchy did some changes to it's sizing. This bag is the older version with a small pouch instead of a zip.

Pics are as above! Pls help me authenticate thank you!!


----------



## devik

Cslh01 said:


> Hey thanks! I'm from singapore and we use this app named 'Carousell' quite often here to sell things online. I've found this bag from carousell
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora bag in medium
> Seller: shopmxndx is her username
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/21487438/
> Comments: she said it's the medium size but the authenticity card says small size. I think the small size is now the medium size now as I know givenchy did some changes to it's sizing. This bag is the older version with a small pouch instead of a zip.
> 
> Pics are as above! Pls help me authenticate thank you!!



I'm sorry, but you didn't understand. Here's the post I was referring to with the relevant points highlighted. 



devik said:


> Hi EDE, welcome to tPF! It's good that you're  interested in authentication for Bluefly since there have been reports  of trouble from them. *Unfortunately that link says the bag is not  available. *Please refer to page 1 of this thread for the proper request  format, and also note that *our main authenticator prefers to offer  opinions for those who are active members and contribute widely. *You can  scroll through this thread to see how it works. I hope you'll dive in  with the forums and we'll see you back in the future when you're  considering another Givenchy!




There are at least two reasons why your request won't be answered (sorry!). Please continue using the site and I hope to see you around!!


----------



## Cslh01

I guess the link didn't work because it can only be viewed with an account on Carousell. It will be my personal item so I'm not reselling the bag. Still, I hope to receive replies from the authenticators if possible!! 

Thanks for the info, devik!


----------



## jana007

Hello everyone! 
Could someone please tell me if this bag is authentic or not? 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Medium Leather Tote
Item #: 271908739771
Seller: kriekske55
Link: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Medium-Leather-Tote-/271908739771?


----------



## cocochan

hi i am brand new to this form. and i recently purchased a fake item off ebay and don't want that to happen again.

can anyone help me in determining if this is real, i tried to search style number but couldn't not find it anywhere online, i have a pair of heels that i think would be a perfect match. thanks in advance.

authentic givenchy pandora half zip long wallet 6215098 metallic lambskin RARE
item number: 221803121739
seller id: elguapowonder
link http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-g...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a47f0c4b


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cslh01 said:


> I guess the link didn't work because it can only be viewed with an account on Carousell. It will be my personal item so I'm not reselling the bag. Still, I hope to receive replies from the authenticators if possible!!
> 
> Thanks for the info, devik!



Devik is correct. Please review all guidelines. You can find them in my signature block.


----------



## hrhsunshine

EDE said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is real? http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-roy...=56026590&cm_mmc=cj-_-3852549-_-10436858-_-na



Please read my guidelines found in my signature block. I authenticate for active members who have contributed widely throughout the forum.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jana007 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Could someone please tell me if this bag is authentic or not?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Medium Leather Tote
> Item #: 271908739771
> Seller: kriekske55
> Link: http://www.benl.ebay.be/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Black-Medium-Leather-Tote-/271908739771?



I won't specify but I see a detail that does not look right to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cocochan said:


> hi i am brand new to this form. and i recently purchased a fake item off ebay and don't want that to happen again.
> 
> can anyone help me in determining if this is real, i tried to search style number but couldn't not find it anywhere online, i have a pair of heels that i think would be a perfect match. thanks in advance.
> 
> authentic givenchy pandora half zip long wallet 6215098 metallic lambskin RARE
> item number: 221803121739
> seller id: elguapowonder
> link http://www.ebay.com/itm/authentic-g...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a47f0c4b



Please refer to my guidelines found in my signature block. I only authenticate for active members who have been contributing widely throughout the forum.


----------



## jana007

hrhsunshine said:


> I won't specify but I see a detail that does not look right to me.


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Celinia

Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281729210078?nav=SEARCH 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Celinia said:


> Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281729210078?nav=SEARCH
> Thank you so much!!



Please carefully review all of my guidelines for authentications, particularly on format and broader participation on the forum.


----------



## devik

Celinia said:


> Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona bag: http://m.ebay.com/itm/281729210078?nav=SEARCH
> Thank you so much!!





hrhsunshine said:


> Please carefully review all of my guidelines for authentications, particularly on format and broader participation on the forum.





g.d.luxury said:


> Surely they will be answering the experts.. but under the zip written "RACCAGNI ITALY" makes us laugh a lot.. sorry for the OT.. but it is obvious..



Even though the request was not in the proper format etc., I am responding because the bag seems to have its authenticity being questioned.

A few points for anyone reading this:

1. tPF policy is now that only members with over 500 posts are allowed to authenticate. This is being enforced throughout all the authentication request threads.

2. Anyone relying on responses to authentication requests should always check out the post history of the person responding, to confirm for yourself how you feel about their contributions to the forums.

3. Authenticators at Purse Forum are all volunteers, and are not vetted, authorized, or approved by tPF in any way. 

As to the bag in that eBay link: I do not see any signs of a fake bag in these photos.


----------



## Celinia

devik said:


> Even though the request was not in the proper format etc., I am responding because the bag seems to have its authenticity being questioned
> 
> As to the bag in that eBay link: I do not see any signs of a fake bag in these photos.



Devik thank you very much!!! So helpful, thank you!!!


----------



## mizahmidge

Hello,

Just got this from a seller from Italy. The bag is missing a leather swatch and the tag. I only have the dust bag and care booklet so was wondering if anyone can help authenticate?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mizahmidge said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got this from a seller from Italy. The bag is missing a leather swatch and the tag. I only have the dust bag and care booklet so was wondering if anyone can help authenticate?
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Please read guidelines found in my signature block. Authentications are for active sales with live links and members who have been contributing broadly throughout TPF. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## mizahmidge

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read guidelines found in my signature block. Authentications are for active sales with live links and members who have been contributing broadly throughout TPF. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


Thanks but I was told to read the first post which was made into a sticky. And there was no mention of live sales until you pointed out. Why the need to discriminate for people who may not appear super active in the forums? Perhaps maybe I wrote a post or two since joining the forum in 2010 but that doesn't mean I don't follow the threads. You might as well block new members and make the forum invite only. Thanks anyways.


----------



## devik

mizahmidge said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got this from a seller from Italy. The bag is missing a leather swatch and the tag. I only have the dust bag and care booklet so was wondering if anyone can help authenticate?
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Hi mizahmidge - There are no signs of a fake from the pictures you've posted, however it's impossible to know for sure without seeing the actual bag, due to the prevalence of so-called "superfakes" on the market. Having a leather swatch and tag does not actually say that's it's real (or not). Everything you noted is frequently included with fake bags. Hope that helps!


----------



## mizahmidge

Hi devik. Thanks for your feedback. Have a good day ahead!




devik said:


> Hi mizahmidge - There are no signs of a fake from the pictures you've posted, however it's impossible to know for sure without seeing the actual bag, due to the prevalence of so-called "superfakes" on the market. Having a leather swatch and tag does not actually say that's it's real (or not). Everything you noted is frequently included with fake bags. Hope that helps!


----------



## devik

Celinia said:


> Devik thank you very much!!! So helpful, thank you!!!





mizahmidge said:


> Hi devik. Thanks for your feedback. Have a good day ahead!



You're both welcome - good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

mizahmidge said:


> Thanks but I was told to read the first post which was made into a sticky. And there was no mention of live sales until you pointed out. Why the need to discriminate for people who may not appear super active in the forums? Perhaps maybe I wrote a post or two since joining the forum in 2010 but that doesn't mean I don't follow the threads. You might as well block new members and make the forum invite only. Thanks anyways.



The OP states that requests must be active sales with live links.  Read under the reasons why some requests may not be answered.

All authenticators are volunteers and you are asking for free assistance.  Many authenticators choose to assist only members who CONTRIBUTE to the community of TPF in a broad sense.  They also require active sales with live links.  If you feel that these are discriminating and unfair, you may also want to tell this to the authenticators in Hermes, Chanel, Michael Kors, etc....all of whom have similar, if not the same, requirements for an authentication request.


----------



## mizahmidge

Yes i understand its your prerogative. Like you said people have a choice to and I completely understand you chose not to.

You are right that I was requesting for assistance but in no way was I forcing for you or anyone in particular to authenticate. I only posted the request once and it wasnt a repeated post asking for comments. Just wondering if I could have a 2nd pair of eyes to help look. I appreciate any feedback or comment from anyone.

Thanks for taking your time to reply.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mizahmidge said:


> Yes i understand its your prerogative. Like you said people have a choice to and I completely understand you chose not to.
> 
> You are right that I was requesting for assistance but in no way was I forcing for you or anyone in particular to authenticate. I only posted the request once and it wasnt a repeated post asking for comments. Just wondering if I could have a 2nd pair of eyes to help look. I appreciate any feedback or comment from anyone.
> 
> Thanks for taking your time to reply.



Totally understand what you were seeking. I and other have our guidelines. I do appreciate your understanding and hope to see you more around the forums.


----------



## Stellartwist

Hi everyone. Would like to kindly ask for help authenticating this bag. 

A million thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellartwist said:


> Hi everyone. Would like to kindly ask for help authenticating this bag.
> 
> A million thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3042898
> View attachment 3042899
> View attachment 3042900
> View attachment 3042902



Authentication threads require posters to read the OP for guidelines  prior to posting. Please review them. Thanks.


----------



## Stellartwist

Hi would appreciate some help

Item: givenchy pandora distressed leather 
Seller: brbags
Link: https://www.instagram.com/brbags

Thank you!


----------



## Stellartwist

Hi would appreciate some help on another of its not too much to ask 

Item: givenchy nightingale large
Seller: brbags
Link: https://www.instagram.com/brbags







Thank you very much!!!


----------



## hd2015

I purchased this Givenchy Antigona almost 1.5 years ago from Mynetsale (I know, disaster!) and I only recently found out what happened I am feeling completely ripped off! I know I can't even do anything as they've completely disappeared off the face of the planet. Can't believe people like B Judd & Vogue would endorse this online site- the only reason I purchased in the first place! 

Here are a few photos... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Please only authenticate if you are 100% sure- I know there are die hard experts out there (I definitely am not one of those people). 

Thanks so much in advanced!


----------



## hd2015




----------



## littlerock

hd2015 said:


> View attachment 3043625



I moved your posts here from the thread you started. Please take a moment and read post #1. Please edit your posts to include the format questions/ info that the authenticators request.

hrsunshine is great and I am hopeful that she will help you, if she is able.


----------



## devik

hd2015 said:


> I purchased this Givenchy Antigona almost 1.5 years ago from Mynetsale (I know, disaster!) and I only recently found out what happened I am feeling completely ripped off! I know I can't even do anything as they've completely disappeared off the face of the planet. Can't believe people like B Judd & Vogue would endorse this online site- the only reason I purchased in the first place!
> 
> Here are a few photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043620
> View attachment 3043621
> View attachment 3043622
> View attachment 3043624
> 
> 
> Please only authenticate if you are 100% sure- I know there are die hard experts out there (I definitely am not one of those people).
> 
> Thanks so much in advanced!





hd2015 said:


> View attachment 3043625



Hi hd2015 - NOBODY can be "100% sure" of authenticity from looking at photos on a computer. That being said, I see no signs of a fake from the pictures you've posted. Even with additional photos it would be impossible to know for sure without seeing the actual bag, due to  the prevalence of so-called "superfakes" on the market. 

What I can tell you is that many people have bought Antigonas from that site and asked for authentications here - you can search to see what others were told but IIRC mostly the feedback at least in requests several years ago was that they were authentic bags. That's no guarantee that YOURS is authentic but the pattern that I saw previously was they were fine - again, based on looking at photos on a computer screen.


----------



## hrhsunshine

hd2015 said:


> View attachment 3043625





devik said:


> Hi hd2015 - NOBODY can be "100% sure" of authenticity from looking at photos on a computer. That being said, I see no signs of a fake from the pictures you've posted. Even with additional photos it would be impossible to know for sure without seeing the actual bag, due to  the prevalence of so-called "superfakes" on the market.
> 
> What I can tell you is that many people have bought Antigonas from that site and asked for authentications here - you can search to see what others were told but IIRC mostly the feedback at least in requests several years ago was that they were authentic bags. That's no guarantee that YOURS is authentic but the pattern that I saw previously was they were fine - again, based on looking at photos on a computer screen.



hd2015: Please understand that someone who has a deep knowledge of a brand and the styles can typically authenticate with 100% confidence without holding the bag. Otherwise, the work of the TPF authenticators and 3rd party online authenticators would all be invalid or pointless.  The images you provided are not the images necessary for authentication. They just show the condition of the bag.  I would never authenticate a bag based on the images you submitted.  They don't show characteristics/features that an authenticator uses to make a determination.

In my signature block, you will see a link to details. You can also see the OP. There will be a list of the shots needed for an actual authentication.  I can often tell with even just a few of the critical shots.  Those so called super-fakes can easily fool people without expertise but authenticators should have a keen eye for detail and can look for the subtle things as well as critical features.


----------



## tinad2004

Please if this can be authenticated - the pictures are mine and there is no live link . Please if can be authenticated please let me know ! Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tinad2004 said:


> Please if this can be authenticated - the pictures are mine and there is no live link . Please if can be authenticated please let me know ! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044363
> View attachment 3044364
> View attachment 3044366
> View attachment 3044368
> View attachment 3044369
> View attachment 3044370
> View attachment 3044371
> View attachment 3044374




Please review my guidelines which are in my signature block. I only authenticate active sales with a live link.


----------



## cocochan

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my guidelines found in my signature block. I only authenticate for active members who have been contributing widely throughout the forum.


i am sorry i was not aware of the rules.


----------



## Sariel

Someone please authenticate.
Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small
List Number: 100281051
Seller: Nadia Protacio
Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-givenchy-nightingale-ID6MLGj.html#:979992c1e7
Comments: according to the seller, she bough it from a friend, who bought it in Japan.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sariel said:


> Someone please authenticate.
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small
> List Number: 100281051
> Seller: Nadia Protacio
> Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-givenchy-nightingale-ID6MLGj.html#:979992c1e7
> Comments: according to the seller, she bough it from a friend, who bought it in Japan.



Please review my guidelines.  I authenticate for active members who contributely widely on the forum.  Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Stellartwist

A little help in authenticating please? 

Item: Givenchy Pandora Black

Seller: Authenticbagsforless

Link: https://Instagram.com/Authenticbagsforless


----------



## hrhsunshine

Stellartwist said:


> A little help in authenticating please?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Black
> 
> Seller: Authenticbagsforless
> 
> Link: https://Instagram.com/Authenticbagsforless
> 
> View attachment 3048134
> View attachment 3048135
> View attachment 3048136
> View attachment 3048137
> View attachment 3048138




I only authenticate sales with an active link directly to the item for sale.  I don't authenticate from blogs and social media, ended sales, private transactions, or bags in possession of the poster.


----------



## IHeartMinis

Item: Givenchy Black Leather Pandora Handbag
Listing Number: 261938158961   
Seller:             lilliam_beebee 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261938158961?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments:


can you please authentic this? Thank you


----------



## Fi0naxx

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium
List Number: 3933670 
Seller: Harrods
Link: http://www.harrods.com/product/medi...at1=bc-givenchy&cat2=bc-givenchy-accessories#
Comments: It is impossible for Harrods to sell fakes right? Considering it is such a high-end department store. :S The price is what attracted me to this bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

IHeartMinis said:


> Item: Givenchy Black Leather Pandora Handbag
> Listing Number: 261938158961
> Seller:             lilliam_beebee
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261938158961?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments:
> 
> 
> can you please authentic this? Thank you



Listing has ended


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fi0naxx said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium
> List Number: 3933670
> Seller: Harrods
> Link: http://www.harrods.com/product/medi...at1=bc-givenchy&cat2=bc-givenchy-accessories#
> Comments: It is impossible for Harrods to sell fakes right? Considering it is such a high-end department store. :S The price is what attracted me to this bag.



I cannot authenticate based on the photos in their listing. I would highly doubt that Harrods would sell any fakes...kind of like asking if Saks Fifth Avenue or Neimans sells fakes. Many retailers drop prices to clear previous season inventory.


----------



## LMichelle

Item: pandora pure 
Listing number: GIV 23215 
Seller: the real real 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-pandora-pure-satchel
Comments:I just purchased this on theRealReal and wanted to have you ladies take a look at it for piece of mind. I was looking to buy this at barneys so when it showed up here I got excited and snatched it up before asking you all the take a look at it. Hopefully it's fine but I know some people have had issues with TheRealReal in the past. I really appreciate your help! 
Xo


----------



## IHeartMinis

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing has ended




I won the handbag and I don't know if it was authentic. 
Do you know anyone who can authentic this for me even listing is ending? I have to pay with next few days


----------



## hrhsunshine

LMichelle said:


> Hey I just purchased this on theRealReal and wanted to have you ladies take a look at it for piece of mind. I just started a new job and was looking to buy this at barneys so when it showed up here I got excited and snatched it up before asking you all the take a look at it. Hopefully it's fine but I know some people have had issues with TheRealReal in the past. I really appreciate your help!
> Xo
> 
> Item: pandora pure
> Item number:GIV 23215
> 
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-pandora-pure-satchel



Unfortunately, your request doesn't meet my guidelines for authentication. Please refer to my signature and the OP.


----------



## hrhsunshine

IHeartMinis said:


> I won the handbag and I don't know if it was authentic.
> Do you know anyone who can authentic this for me even listing is ending? I have to pay with next few days



Unfortunately, your request doesn't meet my guidelines for authentication. Please review my signature and OP.


----------



## LMichelle

Thanks, I will take my own photos and post when it arrives. I really appreciate your time and the fact that you are willing to help! 

Best,
L


----------



## hrhsunshine

LMichelle said:


> Thanks, I will take my own photos and post when it arrives. I really appreciate your time and the fact that you are willing to help!
> 
> Best,
> L



I don't think you understood my guidelines. Please note that my guidelines state that I do not authenticate purchased bags or bags in your possession. I also only assist active members who contribute widely on TPF.


----------



## msPing

Item: Givenchy Antigone small in black 
Item #: 151732517207
Seller: vaca180
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151732517207 
Comment; thank you so much!! In not familiar with Givenchy, so your assistance is truly appreciated!


----------



## msPing

Item: Givenchy antigona red small
Seller: Ralphlaurenfanatic
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400949433977  
Item number: 400949433977
Comments: please disregard my previous request. The listing ended!
Thank you!!


----------



## blakey2013

Hi! Can someone explain to me the bottom part of the Nightingales? Eyeing a Medium one in Goatskin, but when I compared my friend's Nightingale, the bottom part is rounded while the other one that I'm suppose to buy is squarish/rectangular?


----------



## tatayap

Item: GIVENCHY Pandora tricolor Messenger bag Black/white/taupe
Listing number: 231613251644
Seller: lilley7891
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pandora-tricolor-Messenger-bag-Black-white-taupe-/231613251644
Comments if any: Thank you so much! I'm currently looking for a tri-color Pandora.


----------



## tatayap

Item: GIVENCHY TRI COLOR PANDORA Leather Bag PURSE AUTHENTIC MESSENGER EUC BLUE-GRAYS!
Listing number: 271921694788
Seller: villapinar
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-TR...HENTIC-MESSENGER-EUC-BLUE-GRAYS-/271921694788
Comments if any: Thank you so much! I'm currently looking for a tri-color Pandora.


----------



## hrhsunshine

tatayap said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Pandora tricolor Messenger bag Black/white/taupe
> Listing number: 231613251644
> Seller: lilley7891
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Pandora-tricolor-Messenger-bag-Black-white-taupe-/231613251644
> Comments if any: Thank you so much! I'm currently looking for a tri-color Pandora.



Listing doesn't provide photos needed for authentication.  Pls refer to my details link or OP for list of required photos.  The other listing also shows photos I need, so you can refer to that and ask this seller for additional pictures.



tatayap said:


> Item: GIVENCHY TRI COLOR PANDORA Leather Bag PURSE AUTHENTIC MESSENGER EUC BLUE-GRAYS!
> Listing number: 271921694788
> Seller: villapinar
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-TR...HENTIC-MESSENGER-EUC-BLUE-GRAYS-/271921694788
> Comments if any: Thank you so much! I'm currently looking for a tri-color Pandora.



Looks good.


----------



## Surferrosa

Hi there,

Please can you authenticate this small nightingale. Looks like a good price for a brand new bag! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a963616b

Tia!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Surferrosa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please can you authenticate this small nightingale. Looks like a good price for a brand new bag!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item25a963616b
> 
> Tia!



Please review the OP for format, guidelines, and all photos required for submissions.


----------



## msPing

Item: Givenchy antigona red small
Seller: Ralphlaurenfanatic
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400949433977  
Item number: 400949433977
Comments: thank you!!


----------



## KentAdams

Item: Antigona - Mini Bag (Blue)
 Listing number is applicable: -
 Seller: www.reebonz.com
 Link: The link of the sale has disappeared because the sale ended.
 Comments if any: The bag didn't come with an authenticity card so I am sceptical whether it is authentic or not. It only came with a care card with this written on it (BB05103012 404, Antigona - Mini Bag, 100% Goat) along with a barcode and serial number and other insignificant stuff on the material (metal fittings, leather).


These are the photos of the bag: http://imgur.com/a/L5hQH


----------



## alexanderjaden

Hi everyone. I am new in the forum  appreciate ur input on this antigona which i got from a supplier in italy thankss in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

msPing said:


> Item: Givenchy antigona red small
> Seller: Ralphlaurenfanatic
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=400949433977
> Item number: 400949433977
> Comments: thank you!!



This listing is ended too.


----------



## hrhsunshine

KentAdams said:


> Item: Antigona - Mini Bag (Blue)
> Listing number is applicable: -
> Seller: www.reebonz.com
> Link: The link of the sale has disappeared because the sale ended.
> Comments if any: The bag didn't come with an authenticity card so I am sceptical whether it is authentic or not. It only came with a care card with this written on it (BB05103012 404, Antigona - Mini Bag, 100% Goat) along with a barcode and serial number and other insignificant stuff on the material (metal fittings, leather).
> 
> 
> These are the photos of the bag: http://imgur.com/a/L5hQH



Please review my guidelines found in the OP and my signature block, in particular #2 and #3.


----------



## hrhsunshine

alexanderjaden said:


> Hi everyone. I am new in the forum  appreciate ur input on this antigona which i got from a supplier in italy thankss in advance



Please review my guidelines which are in the OP and my signature block, in particular #2 and #3.


----------



## msPing

Item: Givenchy antigona red small
Seller: Ralphlaurenfanatic
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151738265038   
Item number: 400949433977
Comments: thank you!! Here is the active listing!


----------



## KentAdams

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines found in the OP and my signature block, in particular #2 and #3.




Oh my, I'm sorry then. It's just that, the item arrived and I'm worried if it's fake. There's no site to verify the authenticity so I kept on searching and found this forum. I just want to be able to know that I spent my money well. I understand that you will not be authenticating from a new account such as mine and I respect your stand. 

Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

msPing said:


> Item: Givenchy antigona red small
> Seller: Ralphlaurenfanatic
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151738265038
> Item number: 400949433977
> Comments: thank you!! Here is the active listing!



Pls ask for shot of the underside of the top closure zipper, the part that zips the zipper


----------



## hrhsunshine

msPing said:


> Item: Givenchy antigona red small
> Seller: Ralphlaurenfanatic
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=151738265038
> Item number: 400949433977
> Comments: thank you!! Here is the active listing!



Just reviewed this listing on a bigger monitor. There details I didn't like from the photos. Confirmed on the bigger monitor. 
Not authentic.


----------



## maariieee

Item: Givenchy Pandora Bag

Listing number: 271923402487

Seller: graccu2

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271923402487&globalID=EBAY-AU 

Comments if any: Hello  this is my first time posting but hoping you can please help! The seller hasn't provided much info on the bag & the photos aren't the best. I've asked for more. I've tried doing my own research but cannot find any other photos with similar textured calf leather...


----------



## tatayap

hrhsunshine said:


> Listing doesn't provide photos needed for authentication.  Pls refer to my details link or OP for list of required photos.  The other listing also shows photos I need, so you can refer to that and ask this seller for additional pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good.




Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

maariieee said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Bag
> 
> Listing number: 271923402487
> 
> Seller: graccu2
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271923402487&globalID=EBAY-AU
> 
> Comments if any: Hello  this is my first time posting but hoping you can please help! The seller hasn't provided much info on the bag & the photos aren't the best. I've asked for more. I've tried doing my own research but cannot find any other photos with similar textured calf leather...



I am sorry but as stated in guideline 2 in my signature block, I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## msPing

hrhsunshine said:


> Just reviewed this listing on a bigger monitor. There details I didn't like from the photos. Confirmed on the bigger monitor.
> Not authentic.



Thank you!!!


----------



## msPing

hrhsunshine said:


> Just reviewed this listing on a bigger monitor. There details I didn't like from the photos. Confirmed on the bigger monitor.
> Not authentic.



Hi Hrhsunshine, for the serial number underneath the tag - can multiple bags have the same serial code? I have noticed a lot of bags have the same numbers.

Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

msPing said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine, for the serial number underneath the tag - can multiple bags have the same serial code? I have noticed a lot of bags have the same numbers.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Sorry, I don't discuss details.


----------



## msPing

Hi Hrhsunshine, 

Thanks for helping me authenticate this one:

Item: Givenchy small antigona 
Seller: kijiji seller
Item link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/vancouver/authentic-givenchy-small-antigona/1086522319
Comments: thank you!!!


----------



## mariahelena

Hi, I need your help to authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag. Unfortunately, I have won this bag before I could confirm its authenticity. I hope you guys can help me out. Here goes: 

Item: Givenchy - Sac Pandora en cuir vachette
Listing number: 181790968045
Seller: sytawe
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181790968045?redirect=mobile
Comment: I requested the seller to provide any prove that can tell if the bag is authentic but the seller couldn't provide invoice because it was a gift. She also didn't have the cards with the bag because she didn't think of keeping it. I hope you guys can help me. Thanks!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

msPing said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine,
> 
> Thanks for helping me authenticate this one:
> 
> Item: Givenchy small antigona
> Seller: kijiji seller
> Item link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-wallets/vancouver/authentic-givenchy-small-antigona/1086522319
> Comments: thank you!!!



I would like to see the underside of the zipper, the part that zips


----------



## hrhsunshine

mariahelena said:


> Hi, I need your help to authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag. Unfortunately, I have won this bag before I could confirm its authenticity. I hope you guys can help me out. Here goes:
> 
> Item: Givenchy - Sac Pandora en cuir vachette
> Listing number: 181790968045
> Seller: sytawe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181790968045?redirect=mobile
> Comment: I requested the seller to provide any prove that can tell if the bag is authentic but the seller couldn't provide invoice because it was a gift. She also didn't have the cards with the bag because she didn't think of keeping it. I hope you guys can help me. Thanks!!



Sorry, I don't authenticate purchased bags.  Pla review my guidelines in my signature block and OP.


----------



## msPing

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the underside of the zipper, the part that zips




Hi I had asked for these photos, let me know your thoughts!


----------



## hrhsunshine

msPing said:


> Hi I had asked for these photos, let me know your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061674
> View attachment 3061675



Looks good


----------



## mariahelena

Okay... Thanks...&#128546;


----------



## mariahelena

Item: Givenchy Small Antigona Limited Edition Metal Edge in Black
Listing number: 301686114127
Seller: katieceris21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463de4c74f
Comment: Help me authenticate this antigona please. Thanks!


----------



## msPing

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

mariahelena said:


> Item: Givenchy Small Antigona Limited Edition Metal Edge in Black
> Listing number: 301686114127
> Seller: katieceris21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463de4c74f
> Comment: Help me authenticate this antigona please. Thanks!



Pls read my entire signature block.


----------



## Nicnb

hi please authenticate thanks  

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Brand New In Smooth Grey Leather Size Medium!!! 
Listing number: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281739520856&globalID=EBAY-US
Seller: 
Link:


----------



## Nicnb

hi please authenticate thanks  

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Brand New In Smooth Grey Leather Size Medium!!! 
Listing number: 
Seller: 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281739520856&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## Nicnb

Sorry accidentally hit send before finishingthw first one! Here's the rest..
Please authenticate thank you  

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Brand New In Smooth Grey Leather Size Medium!!! 
Listing number: 281739520856
Seller: shopping.lux
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...obalID=EBAY-US


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nicnb said:


> Sorry accidentally hit send before finishingthw first one! Here's the rest..
> Please authenticate thank you
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona Brand New In Smooth Grey Leather Size Medium!!!
> Listing number: 281739520856
> Seller: shopping.lux
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...obalID=EBAY-US



Please read my entire signature block or the OP.  I only authenticate for members who contribute widely throughout TPF.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: givenchy nightingale micro
Listing number: 221822978214
Seller: camilacamila0
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221822978214?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!


----------



## inas

Hi.. i just bought a medium givenchy antigona from reebonz. My curiosity is the handbag came in a white dust bag with GYVENCHY print on the first row and PARIS print below it..
It's really bothering coz i always see only GIVENCHY word printed on the dust bag.. can someone please help to explain this.. thank you so much in advance.


----------



## inas

i will provide the necessary pictures later, but the dust bag really bother me and if its a reg flag, i will contact reebonz as soon as possible as they allow return before 7 days. thank you so much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: givenchy nightingale micro
> Listing number: 221822978214
> Seller: camilacamila0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221822978214?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!



I would like to see the inside leather tag up close, both front and back of tab.
Also want to see that side connector hw. Clear close shots


----------



## hrhsunshine

inas said:


> i will provide the necessary pictures later, but the dust bag really bother me and if its a reg flag, i will contact reebonz as soon as possible as they allow return before 7 days. thank you so much.



Please carefully read my guidelines for authentications. They will tell you why your request does not qualify.  Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## lvpradalove

inas said:


> Hi.. i just bought a medium givenchy antigona from reebonz. My curiosity is the handbag came in a white dust bag with GYVENCHY print on the first row and PARIS print below it..
> It's really bothering coz i always see only GIVENCHY word printed on the dust bag.. can someone please help to explain this.. thank you so much in advance.




gYvenchy and not gIvenchy? that would be a red flag def


----------



## sushiflowercake

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the inside leather tag up close, both front and back of tab.
> Also want to see that side connector hw. Clear close shots



Thanks, hrhsunshine!
I've messaged the seller. Will post the pictures if she get back to me.


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Hello ladies can you authenticate pls?
Thanks 


Name: medium black antigona
Number: 151746589372
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2354cd32bc


----------



## hrhsunshine

moi et mes sacs said:


> Hello ladies can you authenticate pls?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Name: medium black antigona
> Number: 151746589372
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...372?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2354cd32bc



Don't see any red flags but ideally like to see the side hw and the underside of the zipper parts that zips


----------



## kmpossible

Hello ladies can you authenticate please? Bought the bag already, however not too sure about its authenticity.

Thank you!

Item: Authentic Givenchy antigona medium bag
Listing number: 291470230909
Seller: kristianisthebest7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...ljfpl56Q0QexDqwRmMlJM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments if any: The back section of the bag near the handles sags, which seems strange for this style of bag. Because of this I'm a but uncomfortable about its authenticity. Your feedback would be great!


----------



## Baghera

Good morning!  Would this be a good authentic bag to bid on?

Item:  GIVENCHY ANTIGONE COLORBLOCK SATCHEL Medium W/ Wood Detail, Black + Tan
Listing no:  311404816235
Seller:  hughes_estate_sales_inc
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...421f731&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=271932772346
Comments:  This combination of leather and wood is something I am not familiar with.  Would this be a good "first Givenchy" to start a collection?


----------



## hrhsunshine

kmpossible said:


> Hello ladies can you authenticate please? Bought the bag already, however not too sure about its authenticity.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy antigona medium bag
> Listing number: 291470230909
> Seller: kristianisthebest7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...ljfpl56Q0QexDqwRmMlJM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments if any: The back section of the bag near the handles sags, which seems strange for this style of bag. Because of this I'm a but uncomfortable about its authenticity. Your feedback would be great!



Pls review my guidelines. I do not authenticate purchased bags. They must be active sales with a live link.  Pls do further research in the givenchy sub-forum so you understand how these bags age and wear.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Baghera said:


> Good morning!  Would this be a good authentic bag to bid on?
> 
> Item:  GIVENCHY ANTIGONE COLORBLOCK SATCHEL Medium W/ Wood Detail, Black + Tan
> Listing no:  311404816235
> Seller:  hughes_estate_sales_inc
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...421f731&pid=100033&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=271932772346
> Comments:  This combination of leather and wood is something I am not familiar with.  Would this be a good "first Givenchy" to start a collection?



I do not see any red flags but would like to also see the back of the inside tag, side hw, and the underside of the zipper part that zips.


----------



## Baghera

hrhsunshine said:


> I do not see any red flags but would like to also see the back of the inside tag, side hw, and the underside of the zipper part that zips.


Thank you 
I'll ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## jenz496

Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle Bag Antigona BB05102012 SMALL Black
Listing number: 191595497020
 Seller: g.d.luxury
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191595497020

Hi, just wondering if any could help to authenticate this? Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenz496 said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle Bag Antigona BB05102012 SMALL Black
> Listing number: 191595497020
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191595497020
> 
> Hi, just wondering if any could help to authenticate this? Thank you.



The photos shown seem fine but would like to see the underside of the zipper (part that zips the bag)
I say the "photos shown" as you should confirm that the bag shown in the photos is indeed the bag the buyer will receive.


----------



## sushiflowercake

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: givenchy nightingale micro
> Listing number: 221822978214
> Seller: camilacamila0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221822978214?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: Pls authenticate this. Thanks!





hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the inside leather tag up close, both front and back of tab.
> Also want to see that side connector hw. Clear close shots



The seller has posted the requested pictures at the ebay listing. Could you authenticate this? Thank you!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a62aee6d


----------



## Baghera

hrhsunshine said:


> I do not see any red flags but would like to also see the back of the inside tag, side hw, and the underside of the zipper part that zips.


Hi the seller uploaded additional pictures.  I appreciate your help and opinion.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...n-/311404816235?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## sugarpop

Item: Givenchy Small Antigona
Listing number: 321810086723

Seller: adkellom21
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed603b43

Kindly authenticate


----------



## sugarpop

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Nightingale Midium Hand bag Leather Red (BF065704)
Listing number: 321810737318


Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-GIVENC...318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed6a28a6

Notes: Why does the "givenchy" stamp in the interior of the bag look different from the usual leather tag that looks like a flap with the serial number underneath?

Kindly authenticate


----------



## sugarpop

Item: Auth [Givenchy] 2WAY Bag MA0143 Nightingale Red Lambskin/53779
Listing number: 231624816593

Seller: midoriyajp78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...593?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35edea37d1


Kindly authenticate


----------



## hrhsunshine

sushiflowercake said:


> The seller has posted the requested pictures at the ebay listing. Could you authenticate this? Thank you!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-ni...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a62aee6d



Seller needed to keep the strap connected to the bag for side connector shots but the bag looks fine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Baghera said:


> Hi the seller uploaded additional pictures.  I appreciate your help and opinion.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...n-/311404816235?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

sugarpop said:


> Item: Givenchy Small Antigona
> Listing number: 321810086723
> 
> Seller: adkellom21
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...723?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aed603b43
> 
> Kindly authenticate



Please read my guidelines which can be found in the OP or my signature block. I reserve my assistance for members who contribute widely throughout TPF, rather than those who primarily use it for receiving authentications.


----------



## Baghera

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


Thank you again


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, excuse my ignorance because I am new and just trying to get my head around how this all works. 

I am a bag enthusiast (I wouldn't be here if I wasn't!), but have recently got into Givenchy bags, my husband bought me the Pyramid bag as a wedding gift in March and I am now Givenchy obsessed! Having been 'into' Mulberry for the last ten years, Givenchy are certainly a lot dearer so I am looking for a bargain for the small Givenchy Antigona in the grainy leather. 

I wondered if you could give me your thoughts on this one I have found: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191595497020?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Again apologies if this isn't in the correct format, I'm a novice! 

Thanks 
Rose


----------



## hrhsunshine

rose67672000 said:


> Hello, excuse my ignorance because I am new and just trying to get my head around how this all works.
> 
> I am a bag enthusiast (I wouldn't be here if I wasn't!), but have recently got into Givenchy bags, my husband bought me the Pyramid bag as a wedding gift in March and I am now Givenchy obsessed! Having been 'into' Mulberry for the last ten years, Givenchy are certainly a lot dearer so I am looking for a bargain for the small Givenchy Antigona in the grainy leather.
> 
> I wondered if you could give me your thoughts on this one I have found:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191595497020?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Again apologies if this isn't in the correct format, I'm a novice!
> 
> Thanks
> Rose



Welcome to TPF.  Prior to posting, you should check the OP (opening post) for possible guidelines and rules for the thread. Please review this thread and you will see your request doesn't qualify for an authentication from me as you don't have a history of being an active member participating broadly throughout TPF. Please poke around and participate and I hope to be able to assist you in the future.


----------



## rose67672000

Ah thank you. I've lost about three hours (very long lunch break) having a look around but still not sure what to do! I wish I had got into Purse Forum yonks ago! I only really have good knowledge on Mulberry handbags so am happy to help on those threads. 

Could you advise me how I would be able to get someone to have a look over the one I sent, I am desperate to purchase but am always a little wary on eBay. I was sold a fake Emmy on there so now prefer to use Vestiaire. I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks 
Rose


----------



## Sariel

Please authenticate. Thank you in advance!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Lambskin
Listing number: 101060290
Seller: idealowned 
Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-givenchy-nightingale-lambskin-ID6Q2oG.html#:b982a75194


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sariel said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Nightingale Lambskin
> Listing number: 101060290
> Seller: idealowned
> Link: http://olx.ph/i2/item/authentic-givenchy-nightingale-lambskin-ID6Q2oG.html#:b982a75194




Please review my guidelines.  As I responded to your first authentication request a little while back, I authenticate for active members who  contribute widely on the forum.  Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## googlyucci

Item: Givenchy Women's Small Antigona Envelope Clutch
Listing number: 161756187812
Seller: kanderson_1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Wo...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a96b8ca4

Thanks hrhsunshine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rose67672000 said:


> Ah thank you. I've lost about three hours (very long lunch break) having a look around but still not sure what to do! I wish I had got into Purse Forum yonks ago! I only really have good knowledge on Mulberry handbags so am happy to help on those threads.
> 
> Could you advise me how I would be able to get someone to have a look over the one I sent, I am desperate to purchase but am always a little wary on eBay. I was sold a fake Emmy on there so now prefer to use Vestiaire. I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks
> Rose



Unfortunately, I don't know of a third party authenticator service, otherwise I would recommend one to you.  I have heard that they don't seem to have Givenchy experts, or anyone who does a good job on the brand.  You are smart to be cautious on eBay or any online auction site.  I want to add that with any seller that is bigger volume like this seller, make sure the bag in the photos is indeed the bag you will receive...to avoid bait and switch. KWIM?


----------



## rose67672000

Hello, thank you for your nice reply. I have the option of returning the bag to the shop and the feedback is very good too, also Selfridges in Manchester will authentic the bag for me too. So fingers crossed! 

I was just fishing around to make sure it is Authentic, I only own two Givenchy bags so I'm no expert 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191595497020?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cocoanouk

hello can someone please help me authenticate this GIVENCHY BAMBI CLUTCH!!

i havent seen a label like this before...

Item: GIVENCHY BAMBI CLUTCH
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/wallets-purses/auction-909621240.htm

trademe.tmcdn.co.nz/photoserver/full/393598664.jpg

trademe.tmcdn.co.nz/photoserver/full/393598599.jpg


----------



## mk lover

Please authenticate. Thank you in advance!

Item: Givenchy Medium "Nightingale" Handbag in Red
Listing number: 161768986959
Seller: kapr0522
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Handbag-in-Red-/161768986959?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

googlyucci said:


> Item: Givenchy Women's Small Antigona Envelope Clutch
> Listing number: 161756187812
> Seller: kanderson_1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Wo...812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a96b8ca4
> 
> Thanks hrhsunshine.




No red flags from the photos. I would like to see the EC with the front closure flap opened up and a shot of the back of the inside leather tag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cocoanouk said:


> hello can someone please help me authenticate this GIVENCHY BAMBI CLUTCH!!
> 
> i havent seen a label like this before...
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY BAMBI CLUTCH
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/wallets-purses/auction-909621240.htm
> 
> trademe.tmcdn.co.nz/photoserver/full/393598664.jpg
> 
> trademe.tmcdn.co.nz/photoserver/full/393598599.jpg



Please make sure you read the OP on authentication threads.  You will find my guidelines there and also through my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who participate and contribute widely throughout TPF. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mk lover said:


> Please authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium "Nightingale" Handbag in Red
> Listing number: 161768986959
> Seller: kapr0522
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Handbag-in-Red-/161768986959?nav=SEARCH



Please make sure you read the OP on authentication threads.  You will  find my guidelines there and also through my signature block. I reserve  my assistance for active members who participate and contribute widely  throughout TPF. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## googlyucci

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags from the photos. I would like to see the EC with the front closure flap opened up and a shot of the back of the inside leather tag.



Forgive me, but what does EC stand for?


----------



## hrhsunshine

googlyucci said:


> Forgive me, but what does EC stand for?



Sorry, that is short of Envelope Clutch.


----------



## cocoanouk

item: Givenchy bambi clutch
Listing number: 909621240
Seller: blondie314
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/wallets-purses/auction-909621240.htm
Comments if any: i havent seen a label like this so i am a bit concerned, thanks in advance!

thank you!


----------



## sarahzhao29

Hey ladies, I just have a quick question here. Saw a listing on ebay for a great deal on an antigona in my area and something about the interior seemed off. I just want to confirm that the tag inside is supposed to say 'Givenchy Made in Italy' right? Not 'Givenchy Paris' which is what this bag has.


----------



## Unclesams26

If possible could someone have a quick look at this please as I'm interestied in bidding 

Thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...198?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aae389a06


----------



## hrhsunshine

sarahzhao29 said:


> Hey ladies, I just have a quick question here. Saw a listing on ebay for a great deal on an antigona in my area and something about the interior seemed off. I just want to confirm that the tag inside is supposed to say 'Givenchy Made in Italy' right? Not 'Givenchy Paris' which is what this bag has.





Unclesams26 said:


> If possible could someone have a quick look at this please as I'm interestied in bidding
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...198?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aae389a06



Ladies, please always carefully read the OP and check authenticators' signature blocks prior to posting on an authentication thread.

Please carefully read my signature block for criteria for my authentication assistance.


----------



## Dalpenge

could not upload pictures. I'll repost later. sorry


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi.  Would really appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this Givenchy.  

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item No:
Seller ID: jannet1218
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item51d4b4acd8
Thanks a lot!


----------



## hrhsunshine

casseyelsie said:


> Hi.  Would really appreciate if you could help me to authenticate this Givenchy.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item No:
> Seller ID: jannet1218
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...496?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item51d4b4acd8
> Thanks a lot!



I have never seen this style of gale. I don't have a problem with most of the images but there are a couple that I don't feel 100% sure about.  I cannot say authentic with total certainty on this one.


----------



## casseyelsie

hrhsunshine said:


> I have never seen this style of gale. I don't have a problem with most of the images but there are a couple that I don't feel 100% sure about.  I cannot say authentic with total certainty on this one.




Thanks so much hrhsunshine.  I will pass anything that you don't feel 100%.  It's better for me to be cautious.  Will search for other nightingale [emoji8]


----------



## hrhsunshine

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks so much hrhsunshine.  I will pass anything that you don't feel 100%.  It's better for me to be cautious.  Will search for other nightingale [emoji8]



I am sorry I couldn't give you a definite yea or nay. I hope you find another stunner soon that I can assist on more definitively.


----------



## keiloj

Hi! If this could be authenticated that'd be much appreciated!
Item: Givenchy Sugar Goatskin Leather Mini Antigona Silver NEW
Listing number: /
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-leather-mini-antigona-silver-new-87329
Comments if any: new w/ tags & sticker residue on zipper pull

TIA!


----------



## buonobi

I saw all the zipper wrote "Givenchy" not RACCAGNI even in authorized reseller store.(e.g. Lanecrawford in HK)


So they changed all zippers??? thx


----------



## hrhsunshine

keiloj said:


> Hi! If this could be authenticated that'd be much appreciated!
> Item: Givenchy Sugar Goatskin Leather Mini Antigona Silver NEW
> Listing number: /
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-leather-mini-antigona-silver-new-87329
> Comments if any: new w/ tags & sticker residue on zipper pull
> 
> TIA!



Authentic


----------



## yaderzkya

.


----------



## yaderzkya

keiloj said:


> Hi! If this could be authenticated that'd be much appreciated!
> Item: Givenchy Sugar Goatskin Leather Mini Antigona Silver NEW
> Listing number: /
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-leather-mini-antigona-silver-new-87329
> Comments if any: new w/ tags & sticker residue on zipper pull
> 
> TIA!


Fashionphile, is a known online re-seller, so it is authentic.


----------



## yaderzkya

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry I couldn't give you a definite yea or nay. I hope you find another stunner soon that I can assist on more definitively.


Out of topic, but is HRH to do with a a famous vlogger? - ha, owns a givenchy too


----------



## hrhsunshine

yaderzkya said:


> Out of topic, but is HRH to do with a a famous vlogger? - ha, owns a givenchy too



Lol! Nope, no connection to vlogging


----------



## sugarpop

Do all givenchy nightingale zippers have something engraved underneath? What if the zipper doesn't have any markings? Like the earlier released bags?


----------



## dalton.taylor99

Hey ladies!
I was wondering what you thought of this bag.
Is it authentic?
Thank you all 
dalton

Item: Rubberized Canvas Givenchy Antigona
Seller: goldjolie__
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/GIVENCHY-PURSE-55bdd9874837e31db4010003
Comments if any: I am not in control of photos


----------



## hrhsunshine

dalton.taylor99 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I was wondering what you thought of this bag.
> Is it authentic?
> Thank you all
> dalton
> 
> Item: Rubberized Canvas Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: goldjolie__
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/GIVENCHY-PURSE-55bdd9874837e31db4010003
> Comments if any: I am not in control of photos



Please refer to my signature block for my criteria, especially #2


----------



## eg2585

Item: Givenchy Antigona Black Tote Handbag 
Listing number: 181820491697
Seller: minnie_a
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181820491697 
Comments: Extra pictures can be acquired if necessary

Looking to buy another beautiful Antigona as my last one was unfortunately ruined! Thank you for the help (-:


----------



## hrhsunshine

eg2585 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Black Tote Handbag
> Listing number: 181820491697
> Seller: minnie_a
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181820491697
> Comments: Extra pictures can be acquired if necessary
> 
> Looking to buy another beautiful Antigona as my last one was unfortunately ruined! Thank you for the help (-:



Please review my authentication guidelines, particularly #2.


----------



## an.grzywniak

Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale in black
Listing number: 121722244594
Seller: asyw82 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Tote-/121722244594

Can anyone help me with this bag? Is this authentic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

an.grzywniak said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Nightingale in black
> Listing number: 121722244594
> Seller: asyw82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Nightingale-Tote-/121722244594
> 
> Can anyone help me with this bag? Is this authentic?



Please review my guidelines found in the OP and my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who participate broadly.


----------



## drowsy1

Would you kindly help with this?

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Pandora Small Hand bag Leather Khaki (BF086749)


Listing number: 311419429818


Seller: elady01


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/31141942981...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=311419429818&_rdc=1


Comments: Extra pictures can be acquired if necessary! Thank you so much for the help! I am excited to get my second Givenchy!


----------



## hrhsunshine

drowsy1 said:


> Would you kindly help with this?
> 
> Item: Auth GIVENCHY Pandora Small Hand bag Leather Khaki (BF086749)
> 
> 
> Listing number: 311419429818
> 
> 
> Seller: elady01
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/31141942981...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=311419429818&_rdc=1
> 
> 
> Comments: Extra pictures can be acquired if necessary! Thank you so much for the help! I am excited to get my second Givenchy!



No red flags but would like to see the other inside tag (front and back of tag) and a straight shot of the shoulder strap connector hw.


----------



## cel_uy

Item:  Givenchy Pandora Wristlets BNWT- Aubergine/Purple
Listing number: 361356182848
Seller: sallydy 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...le-/361356182848?hash=item542281c540#shpCntId

Hi, can you please help authenticate this for me? thank you very much


----------



## Redwoods

Hi, would you be able to authenticate this for me please?

Item: Givenchy Antigona in red

Listing number:201396732119

Seller: guyrob86

Ebay link: http://m.ebay.ie/itm/Givenchy-Antig...ium-Size-In-Red-1350-/201396732119?nav=SEARCH

Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cel_uy said:


> Item:  Givenchy Pandora Wristlets BNWT- Aubergine/Purple
> Listing number: 361356182848
> Seller: sallydy
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Pan...le-/361356182848?hash=item542281c540#shpCntId
> 
> Hi, can you please help authenticate this for me? thank you very much



Please read the OP and my signature block for guidelines. Pls review guideline #2 in particular from my signature block.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Redwoods said:


> Hi, would you be able to authenticate this for me please?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona in red
> 
> Listing number:201396732119
> 
> Seller: guyrob86
> 
> Ebay link: http://m.ebay.ie/itm/Givenchy-Antig...ium-Size-In-Red-1350-/201396732119?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you.



So far, no red flags but would very much like to see the underside of the top closure zipper (the part that zips and unzips the zipper).


----------



## ingher

Can someone help me authenticate this? Love purse forum!! Thank You!!
Item: Givenchy Medium Lucrezia Tote Nero Calfskin As seen on Kendall Jenner
Listing number: 301708797099
Seller: itslukia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...dall-Jenner-/301708797099?hash=item463f3ee4ab


----------



## hrhsunshine

ingher said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this? Love purse forum!! Thank You!!
> Item: Givenchy Medium Lucrezia Tote Nero Calfskin As seen on Kendall Jenner
> Listing number: 301708797099
> Seller: itslukia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...dall-Jenner-/301708797099?hash=item463f3ee4ab



Please read the OP and my signature block for guidelines. Pls review guideline #2 in particular from my signature block.


----------



## Brittsonn

Hi! I'm new to this site so sorry if I'm not asking my question correctly but can someone please tell me if this givenchy pandora bag is authentic or not? Here's the link 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bag-original-of-Givenchy-Medium-Pandora-/261988650197?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## Brittsonn

Hi can someone tell me if this bag is authentic or not? 

Seller :cdfhjdcrb

Listing number: 261988650197

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bag-original-of-Givenchy-Medium-Pandora-/261988650197?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks! (:


----------



## hrhsunshine

Brittsonn said:


> Hi can someone tell me if this bag is authentic or not?
> 
> Seller :cdfhjdcrb
> 
> Listing number: 261988650197
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Bag-original-of-Givenchy-Medium-Pandora-/261988650197?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks! (:




Please review my guidelines found in the OP and my signature block. I  reserve my assistance for active members who have a history of participating broadly. 		I encourage you to poke around and contribute.  There are many subjects and great discussions.


----------



## kcabran

Hi, please authenticate the following, thank you:

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Rubber Effect
Seller: goldjolie__
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/GIVENCHY-PURSE-55bdd9874837e31db4010003
Photos below:


----------



## hrhsunshine

kcabran said:


> Hi, please authenticate the following, thank you:
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Rubber Effect
> Seller: goldjolie__
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/GIVENCHY-PURSE-55bdd9874837e31db4010003
> Photos below:



None of the provided photos are ones needed for authentication.
Since the last photo is actually one of my own images of a bag I used to own, I am going to pass on authenticating this one.


----------



## fineday87

please authenticate this bag. thank you

item: givenchy pandora box crossbag
seller: uk-mengx
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231646915392?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aikaru

Hi everyone! I just purchased a small antigona but decided to look into getting a mini too since I need a small bag and am just in love with the shape of the antigona! I'm looking into getting this one:

Item: GIVENCHY Calf Smooth Leather Handle&Shoulder Bag Antigona BB05103014 MINI Black
Listing number: 191648164017
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ca...-MINI-Black-/191648164017?hash=item2c9f1ee8b1

I love this one since my small antigona has the new SHW and I'd really like to add a GHW to my collection 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

fineday87 said:


> please authenticate this bag. thank you
> 
> item: givenchy pandora box crossbag
> seller: uk-mengx
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231646915392?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Please review my guidelines found in the OP and my signature block. I   reserve my assistance for active members who have a history of  participating broadly. 		I encourage you to poke around and contribute.   There are many subjects and great discussions.


----------



## hrhsunshine

aikaru said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased a small antigona but decided to look into getting a mini too since I need a small bag and am just in love with the shape of the antigona! I'm looking into getting this one:
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Calf Smooth Leather Handle&Shoulder Bag Antigona BB05103014 MINI Black
> Listing number: 191648164017
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Ca...-MINI-Black-/191648164017?hash=item2c9f1ee8b1
> 
> I love this one since my small antigona has the new SHW and I'd really like to add a GHW to my collection
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The photos in the listing are those of an authentic bag. Be sure that the one sold and sent to the buyer is indeed the one in the photographs.


----------



## aikaru

hrhsunshine said:


> The photos in the listing are those of an authentic bag. Be sure that the one sold and sent to the buyer is indeed the one in the photographs.



Thanks! I will double check on that  on another note, love the gray Antigona in your photo!!!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

aikaru said:


> Thanks! I will double check on that  on another note, love the gray Antigona in your photo!!!!!



Ur welcome and thank u!


----------



## Rockerchic

Hi there,
could you help me with this bag? thanks so much in advance!


Item: Pandora
Seller:zoe21904
Item number:231644672353
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231644672353?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rockerchic said:


> Hi there,
> could you help me with this bag? thanks so much in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Pandora
> Seller:zoe21904
> Item number:231644672353
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231644672353?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> thank you!



Sorry. I see this listing has ended.


----------



## Rockerchic

Thank you. It was re listed. I'll repost


----------



## Rockerchic

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry. I see this listing has ended.



Hi there,
Item has been relisted
Item: Pandora
 Seller:zoe21904
item no: 231652583186
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231652583186?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rockerchic said:


> Hi there,
> Item has been relisted
> Item: Pandora
> Seller:zoe21904
> item no: 231652583186
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231652583186?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!



This one shows sold.


----------



## nrea2000

Hi! I recently purchased this bag from TheRealReal.com  (this is why the listing has ended) and I have some doubts about the bag's authenticity...can you give me a second opinion? I would really appreciate it!

Item: Givenchy nightingale  (it's either the small or medium size)
Listing number is applicable: GIV23515
Seller: TheRealReal 
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-nightingale-bag-79


----------



## hrhsunshine

nrea2000 said:


> Hi! I recently purchased this bag from TheRealReal.com  (this is why the listing has ended) and I have some doubts about the bag's authenticity...can you give me a second opinion? I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale  (it's either the small or medium size)
> Listing number is applicable: GIV23515
> Seller: TheRealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-nightingale-bag-79



Sorry, the OP and my signature block state my preference to only authenticate active sales.


----------



## purplefoam

Hi Ladies, please help, I have been dying to own a pandora since forever.

Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY LARGE LEATHER PANDORA CROSS BODY TOTE BAG (CELEB FAVE!) ~
Listing number: 311422752778

Seller: fashionfullcircle 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...-CELEB-FAVE-/311422752778?hash=item48823e180a
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.


----------



## hrhsunshine

purplefoam said:


> Hi Ladies, please help, I have been dying to own a pandora since forever.
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY LARGE LEATHER PANDORA CROSS BODY TOTE BAG (CELEB FAVE!) ~
> Listing number: 311422752778
> 
> Seller: fashionfullcircle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUTHENTI...-CELEB-FAVE-/311422752778?hash=item48823e180a
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.



Please review the OP and my signature block which state I prefer to assist active members with a history of contributing widely on TPF.


----------



## Meow87

Is this handbag Authentic? This person is selling on Poshmark. The seller said its a vintage bag and bought from Lord And Taylor website while back. Now selling for $375 brand new with tags still attached. Seller said theres no serial number inside the bag because its vintage. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/GORGEOUS-Givenchy-Paris-quilted-leather-Bag-55a99bc8986c4205a90062c

"This bag is such a classy piece! A timeless style. Gold Givenchy logo On beautiful quilted patent leather. Gold chain. Can be worn as a crossbody as well. Still has the original tags from when purchased from Lord and Taylor. Been well kept in storage and never used. This one I will be keeping if it doesn't sell in the next few weeks." From Seller


----------



## hrhsunshine

Meow87 said:


> Is this handbag Authentic? This person is selling on Poshmark. The seller said its a vintage bag and bought from Lord And Taylor website while back. Now selling for $375 brand new with tags still attached. Seller said theres no serial number inside the bag because its vintage.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/GORGEOUS-Givenchy-Paris-quilted-leather-Bag-55a99bc8986c4205a90062c
> 
> "This bag is such a classy piece! A timeless style. Gold Givenchy logo On beautiful quilted patent leather. Gold chain. Can be worn as a crossbody as well. Still has the original tags from when purchased from Lord and Taylor. Been well kept in storage and never used. This one I will be keeping if it doesn't sell in the next few weeks." From Seller



Please read my signature block for my guidelines, in particular #2.


----------



## rose67672000

aikaru said:


> Thanks! I will double check on that  on another note, love the gray Antigona in your photo!!!!!



Hi, hope you have ordered the bag! I dealt with GD Luxury and was really happy with them. I have had the bag authenticated at Selfridges and at another shop  that buys and sells designer bags. 

Hope you enjoy your new Antigona!  x


----------



## llnyc1993

Hi there, wondering if anyone can confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thanks 

Item: Blue suede Givenchy Bag
Listing number is applicable: 226535641
Seller: MindySueBell
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/226535641/amazing-blue-suede-givenchy-paris-gold
Comments if any:


----------



## hrhsunshine

llnyc1993 said:


> Hi there, wondering if anyone can confirm the authenticity of this bag. Thanks
> 
> Item: Blue suede Givenchy Bag
> Listing number is applicable: 226535641
> Seller: MindySueBell
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/226535641/amazing-blue-suede-givenchy-paris-gold
> Comments if any:



Please review my guidelines found in the OP and my signature block. I    reserve my assistance for active members who have a history of   participating broadly. 		I encourage you to browse around and contribute.    There are many subjects and great discussions.


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello authenticators, please kindly help me to see if this Givenchy I am  interested is genuine. Thank you so much for your time. 

Item Name: Givenchy Pumpkin Fringe Bucket 
Item Number: 181836526126 
Seller ID: *sequels* 
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181836526126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello authenticators, please kindly help me to see if this Givenchy I am  interested is genuine. Thank you so much for your time.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Pumpkin Fringe Bucket
> Item Number: 181836526126
> Seller ID: *sequels*
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181836526126?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I have not seen this bag before, but based on the photos and research I have done, I see no red flags with this bag.


----------



## _purseaddict_

hrhsunshine said:


> I have not seen this bag before, but based on the photos and research I have done, I see no red flags with this bag.




Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## purplefoam

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review the OP and my signature block which state I prefer to assist active members with a history of contributing widely on TPF.



Thanks for your reply and also directing me to your signature block. I now know you have a preference but I thought you might have wanted to help. But no worries for non-assistance!


----------



## _purseaddict_

purplefoam said:


> Thanks for your reply and also directing me to your signature block. I now know you have a preference but I thought you might have wanted to help. But no worries for non-assistance!




Shocked [emoji15] That is rude.


----------



## Jana123

purplefoam said:


> Thanks for your reply and also directing me to your signature block. I now know you have a preference but I thought you might have wanted to help. But no worries for non-assistance!


This is plain rude. I am lacking words.


----------



## USMCmccreesh

I purchased a Givenchy Lucrezia bag at the Reebonz store in Sydney without doing my research on the store. I haven't been able to find much info on this bag. It's a beautify bag and the quality of the leather is wonderful but the actual Givenchy label seems a bit crooked.... Am I able to post some photos or because I don't have a website am I not allowed?

I understand you only help active members of this site (frequently read this site but don't post due to not owning these bags but knowing the brands by reading) but it also said to search previous posts and when I did nothing has come up.


----------



## hrhsunshine

USMCmccreesh said:


> I purchased a Givenchy Lucrezia bag at the Reebonz store in Sydney without doing my research on the store. I haven't been able to find much info on this bag. It's a beautify bag and the quality of the leather is wonderful but the actual Givenchy label seems a bit crooked.... Am I able to post some photos or because I don't have a website am I not allowed?
> 
> I understand you only help active members of this site (frequently read this site but don't post due to not owning these bags but knowing the brands by reading) but it also said to search previous posts and when I did nothing has come up.



QA issues are not definitive signs of a fake. All brands have QA issues. Unfortunately, based on my criteria for requests, your purchased bag doesn't qualify for authentication from me. Please participate on the forum and next time you plan to purchase a bag, post for assistance prior to purchase.


----------



## tinyturtle

Hello again, hrhsunshine!  Would you be able to help authenticate this one?  

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small
Listing number:  281776701052
Seller: smartshopping247 Link: 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...SHW-/281776701052?hash=item419b333e7cComments if any: Put any special comments you have here.


----------



## hrhsunshine

tinyturtle said:


> Hello again, hrhsunshine!  Would you be able to help authenticate this one?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small
> Listing number:  281776701052
> Seller: smartshopping247 Link:
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...SHW-/281776701052?hash=item419b333e7cComments if any: Put any special comments you have here.



No red flags but the listing only has one shot that I can use toward authenticating. Please review the requisite shots via the link in my signature block or by reading the OP.  Have the seller provide those shots and I can review again.


----------



## ripgurl2013

Hi, would anyone kindly authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?  Any help would be so appreciated.  Thank you!

Item: New $2550 Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Black Hobo Bag
Listing number: 181835178720
Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2550-Gi...ag-/181835178720?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


----------



## srndpty

Hi ladies, please kindly authenticate this gorgeous Givenchy Antigona for me!

Item: GIVENCHY CROC EMBOSSED ANTIGONA MEDIUM
Listing number: -
Seller: AIMEE12
Link: http://www.depop.com/en/aimee12/thinking-of-selling-my-givenchy-3
Comments if any: I have managed to get more photos -



































Your help is greatly appreciated, thank you so much!


----------



## srndpty

More photos -


----------



## hrhsunshine

ripgurl2013 said:


> Hi, would anyone kindly authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale?  Any help would be so appreciated.  Thank you!
> 
> Item: New $2550 Givenchy Medium Nightingale Calf Leather Black Hobo Bag
> Listing number: 181835178720
> Seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2550-Gi...ag-/181835178720?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368




Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Acpyx said:


> More photos -



I don't see any red flags. However, most of the images show condition and few of the images are shots needed for authentication.  The side hw needs to be of both sides of the hw (rectangular piece that connects to the strap). I also would like to see the underside of the zipper for the top closure (the part that zips).


----------



## ripgurl2013

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic


thank you so much!!


----------



## tinyturtle

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but the listing only has one shot that I can use toward authenticating. Please review the requisite shots via the link in my signature block or by reading the OP.  Have the seller provide those shots and I can review again.




sorry about that.  here are additional pictures that the seller sent to me.

http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7


Item: Givenchy Antigona Small
Listing number: 281776701052
Seller: smartshopping247 Link: 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Gi...333e7cComments if any: Put any special comments you have here.


----------



## srndpty

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags. However, most of the images show condition and few of the images are shots needed for authentication.  The side hw needs to be of both sides of the hw (rectangular piece that connects to the strap). I also would like to see the underside of the zipper for the top closure (the part that zips).



I have gotten additional images. Thank you so much hrhsunshine!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Acpyx said:


> I have gotten additional images. Thank you so much hrhsunshine!



Authentic!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tinyturtle said:


> sorry about that.  here are additional pictures that the seller sent to me.
> 
> http://www.makeupalley.com/account/picsearch.asp/u=rainbowbrite7
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small
> Listing number: 281776701052
> Seller: smartshopping247 Link:
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Gi...333e7cComments if any: Put any special comments you have here.



The additional pix are those of an authentic bag.


----------



## srndpty

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic!



Thank you!


----------



## legaldiva

DYING for this bag ... authentic?  TIA! 

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona in Suede/Cowhide Leather-Black(Retailed for $2075+tax)
Seller:  w33donj
Listing n#: 
171889609796
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...iled-for-2075-tax-/171889609796#ht_328wt_1153


----------



## hrhsunshine

legaldiva said:


> DYING for this bag ... authentic?  TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona in Suede/Cowhide Leather-Black(Retailed for $2075+tax)
> Seller:  w33donj
> Listing n#:
> 171889609796
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...iled-for-2075-tax-/171889609796#ht_328wt_1153



Authentic


----------



## Aramie

Hello! Is this the correct place to post inquiries about determining fakes from authentic bags? I am trying to purchase my first designer bag, and after a ton of research have my heart set on a Givenchy Melancholia. However, I can find almost zero online info as to how to determine fake Givenchy from authentic. 

Here is the posting I am looking at. Any tips?
Item: Givenchy Melancholia Black Bag (Approx $362 U.S. dollars)
Seller: get_dressed_is_a_lifestyle 
Listing n#: 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231663706060?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true






























Thanks!!
Aramie


----------



## tinyturtle

yay!!! thank you!



hrhsunshine said:


> The additional pix are those of an authentic bag.


----------



## srndpty

Hi! I would like to have a Givenchy Bambi Sweatshirt authenticated, is it alright for me to post here? I couldn't find the thread for authenticating Givenchy clothing


----------



## CurlyPeachy

Is this authentic?
Can't find any other Givenchy bag in this style on the internet. 



https://www.rebelle.com/givenchy-taschen-129592


----------



## Lswern

Hi! 

I am considering purchasing a black Givenchy Antigona. What are your opinions of this bag?

Item: Givenchy Antigona Bag RRP $2499 With receipt! Excellent Condition BARGAIN!!!
Listing number: 151792647319
Seller: 7759joanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151792647319


----------



## PinkPeonies

I know this thread should be for items that have not been purchased but I'm in a bit of a pickle here so I'm really hoping someone can help. 

I purchased this Ant at a store in Sydney and upon closer inspection I think I already know the disappointing answer.


----------



## PinkPeonies

Here are some more pics compared to my older Ant. 

Please delete the comparison pics if that's giving too much away to the public. Not sure if the Auth. This forum is private for users only. 

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Aramie said:


> Hello! Is this the correct place to post inquiries about determining fakes from authentic bags? I am trying to purchase my first designer bag, and after a ton of research have my heart set on a Givenchy Melancholia. However, I can find almost zero online info as to how to determine fake Givenchy from authentic.
> 
> Here is the posting I am looking at. Any tips?
> Item: Givenchy Melancholia Black Bag (Approx $362 U.S. dollars)
> Seller: get_dressed_is_a_lifestyle
> Listing n#:
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231663706060?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> Aramie



Although I am not very familiar with this style, the parts of the bag you have shown make me think this is an authentic Givenchy.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Acpyx said:


> Hi! I would like to have a Givenchy Bambi Sweatshirt authenticated, is it alright for me to post here? I couldn't find the thread for authenticating Givenchy clothing



I am sorry, I am only experienced with authenticating handbags.  Therr is no one in TPF who can authenticate Givenchy apparel.


----------



## hrhsunshine

CurlyPeachy said:


> Is this authentic?
> Can't find any other Givenchy bag in this style on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rebelle.com/givenchy-taschen-129592



Please carefully read the OP and my signature block prior to posting. Please pay close attention to criteria #2 in my guidelines.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lswern said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am considering purchasing a black Givenchy Antigona. What are your opinions of this bag?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Bag RRP $2499 With receipt! Excellent Condition BARGAIN!!!
> Listing number: 151792647319
> Seller: 7759joanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151792647319



Linking does not seem available


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Pls authenticate this givenchy nightingale. 
Supposedly Purchase at Harvey Nichols


----------



## Aramie

hrhsunshine said:


> Although I am not very familiar with this style, the parts of the bag you have shown make me think this is an authentic Givenchy.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Pls authenticate this givenchy nightingale.
> Supposedly Purchase at Harvey Nichols
> 
> View attachment 3109411
> View attachment 3109412
> View attachment 3109413
> View attachment 3109414
> View attachment 3109415
> View attachment 3109416
> View attachment 3109417
> View attachment 3109418
> View attachment 3109419



Please reder to the OP for guidelines and criteria for postinf a request.


----------



## Rlopez4586

Can you please authenticate this? Thank you!

Item:2015 Givenchy Antigona Mini Yellow Goat Leather Satchel Crossbody Bag Tote NWT
Listing number:261966668011
Seller: designersaddict
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261966668011


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rlopez4586 said:


> Can you please authenticate this? Thank you!
> 
> Item:2015 Givenchy Antigona Mini Yellow Goat Leather Satchel Crossbody Bag Tote NWT
> Listing number:261966668011
> Seller: designersaddict
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261966668011



Please read my criteria for authentication requests (in my signature block), in particular #2.


----------



## blue_icetulip

This is my first time purchasing a Givenchy bag. I am thoroughly disappointed in its quality. Is this the standard or did I get a fake? This is a pandora medium pepe. Please help!

I've uploaded pictures I took for the bag here:
https://givenchytest.smugmug.com/Pandora/


----------



## hrhsunshine

blue_icetulip said:


> This is my first time purchasing a Givenchy bag. I am thoroughly disappointed in its quality. Is this the standard or did I get a fake? This is a pandora medium pepe. Please help!
> 
> I've uploaded pictures I took for the bag here:
> https://givenchytest.smugmug.com/Pandora/



Please read the OP and my signature block for guidelines and criteria for authentication requests.


----------



## fawkex

Hi.. I had just received a Medium Pandora Box from Beyond The Rack and to me it looks off comparing with my other Gbags, but hoping it was just my thought. Can anyone please help to authenticate? 
It would be so irritating if it turns out to be a fake. 
Please let me know if you need any pictures. I cant find the code behind the leather tag, is this normal?


----------



## fawkex

more pictures


----------



## hrhsunshine

fawkex said:


> more pictures



Please read the OP and my guidelines, found in my signature block. I don't authenticate bags that are already in your possession.


----------



## Amilely

Can someone please help me identify this givenchy mini antigona? Bought from bluefly.com, but found no identification card and brand name card inside the bag. Thanks!


----------



## Fefster

Can you help me authenticate this please? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181848818692?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Amilely said:


> Can someone please help me identify this givenchy mini antigona? Bought from bluefly.com, but found no identification card and brand name card inside the bag. Thanks!







Fefster said:


> Can you help me authenticate this please? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181848818692?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks




Ladies....Please read the OP and my signature block on criteria, format, etc for receiving an authentication from me.  Thank you.


----------



## danbiyah89

Please authenticate this shopper bag.


----------



## hrhsunshine

danbiyah89 said:


> Please authenticate this shopper bag.



Please read the OP and my signature block for my criteria and guidelines for requests.


----------



## Germgirl10

Hi - is this Antigone authentic?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231670360406


----------



## hrhsunshine

Germgirl10 said:


> Hi - is this Antigone authentic?
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231670360406



Please read the OP and my signature block for guidelines and criteria for authentication requests.


----------



## xiaodiqiu

Hi, Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!! 

Item: Authentic Givenchy mini Pandora bag
Listing number: 171918875754
Seller: reggie1955poland
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171918875754?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rianne1601

http://m.ebay.com/itm/191648164017?u...D0&_mwBanner=1

Can someone please check this bag? Is it real or fake?


----------



## chisse

Could u please help me to authenticate this Sacca hobo bag....thanks


----------



## chisse

Its a Givenchy Sacca large hobo black.


----------



## hrhsunshine

xiaodiqiu said:


> Hi, Can you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy mini Pandora bag
> Listing number: 171918875754
> Seller: reggie1955poland
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171918875754?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Sorry, link shows the listing has ended.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rianne1601 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/191648164017?u...D0&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Can someone please check this bag? Is it real or fake?





chisse said:


> Could u please help me to authenticate this Sacca hobo bag....thanks




Ladies, please note in the OP and my signature block that I reserve my assistance for active members who have history of contribution broadly throughout TPF. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## xiaodiqiu

hrhsunshine said:


> Sorry, link shows the listing has ended.



Yes.. it just ended and I bought the bag. Is it possible for you to still authenticate it? Since I haven't paid yet, I really appreciate if I know it is not a fake.
Thank you so much!
Item: Authentic Givenchy mini Pandora bag
Listing number: 171918875754
Seller: reggie1955poland
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171918875754...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

xiaodiqiu said:


> Yes.. it just ended and I bought the bag. Is it possible for you to still authenticate it? Since I haven't paid yet, I really appreciate if I know it is not a fake.
> Thank you so much!
> Item: Authentic Givenchy mini Pandora bag
> Listing number: 171918875754
> Seller: reggie1955poland
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171918875754...:MEBIDX:IT



I am sorry, no. Like many other authenticators on TPF, I don't authenticate ended listings or bought items.


----------



## pinkypinku

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Listing number is applicable: -
Seller: jacqueslim
Link: https://carousell.com/p/11106266/
Comments if any: Seller says item was purchased in November by a friend. It is totally brand new, comes with dust bag, care cards and paper bag.


----------



## pinkypinku

pinkypinku said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Listing number is applicable: -
> Seller: jacqueslim
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/11106266/
> Comments if any: Seller says item was purchased in November by a friend. It is totally brand new, comes with dust bag, care cards and paper bag.



I have attached more photos that seller has provided. Many thanks!


----------



## rose67672000

pinkypinku said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Listing number is applicable: -
> Seller: jacqueslim
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/11106266/
> Comments if any: Seller says item was purchased in November by a friend. It is totally brand new, comes with dust bag, care cards and paper bag.



WOW this is a lovely colour, super nice! x


----------



## luckybon

Hi TPF ladies!  Can someone authentic this Med Pandora please?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291555031857?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

pinkypinku said:


> I have attached more photos that seller has provided. Many thanks!



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

luckybon said:


> Hi TPF ladies!  Can someone authentic this Med Pandora please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291555031857?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Please read the OP and my signature block for guidelines and criteria for authentication requests.


----------



## pinkypinku

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much *hrhsunshine*!!!! 



rose67672000 said:


> WOW this is a lovely colour, super nice! x



Thank you!  Been looking for it for months and finally found one!!


----------



## rose67672000

pinkypinku said:


> Thank you so much *hrhsunshine*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Been looking for it for months and finally found one!!




So so nice, enjoy him!  x


----------



## ishop05

Hi authenticators..

Pls help me authenticate this nightingale bag is with my sister and has sent me detailed pics.. Your thoughts much appreciated.

Name: givenchy nightingale goat skin
Seller: friend


----------



## hrhsunshine

ishop05 said:


> Hi authenticators..
> 
> Pls help me authenticate this nightingale bag is with my sister and has sent me detailed pics.. Your thoughts much appreciated.
> 
> Name: givenchy nightingale goat skin
> Seller: friend
> 
> View attachment 3126744
> View attachment 3126745
> View attachment 3126746
> View attachment 3126748
> View attachment 3126750
> View attachment 3126756
> View attachment 3126757



Please refer to the OP and my signature block for criteria on authentication requests.


----------



## lovey28

Hi there!

Item: Givenchy Tumbled Sheepskin Medium Pepe Pandora Messenger
 Listing #: 96867
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-tumbled-sheepskin-medium-pepe-pandora-messenger-cherry-96867

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lovey28 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Tumbled Sheepskin Medium Pepe Pandora Messenger
> Listing #: 96867
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-tumbled-sheepskin-medium-pepe-pandora-messenger-cherry-96867
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thank you!



Please review my guidelines in my signature block.


----------



## srndpty

Please kindly authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me!

Item: Small Givenchy Antigona
Listing number: N.A
Seller: vitty82nap
Link: http://www.depop.com/en/vitty82nap/givenchy-antigona-small-nel-mio
Comments if any: I have requested for more photos -


----------



## srndpty

More photos -






























Have requested more pictures for the strap connectors, will post them once I've received them! Please kindly see if there are any red flags at the moment if possible. Thank you so much!


----------



## mirn

Hi there,

I am interested in a Givenchy Antigona off ebay. If anyone can help with authentication, I would really appreciate it 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Natural (AUTHENTIC)
Listing number: 111766198478
Seller: elykou
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111766198478?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Acpyx said:


> More photos -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have requested more pictures for the strap connectors, will post them once I've received them! Please kindly see if there are any red flags at the moment if possible. Thank you so much!



Not Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

mirn said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am interested in a Givenchy Antigona off ebay. If anyone can help with authentication, I would really appreciate it
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Natural (AUTHENTIC)
> Listing number: 111766198478
> Seller: elykou
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111766198478?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Please refer to the OP and my signature block for criteria on authentication requests...in particular guideline #2. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## mirn

Hi there, if anyone could help with authentication that would be great.
The photos seem to have been distorted by ebay.. but I am requesting the seller email them to me and I will be posting these up soon. She has also shown me proof of purchase  (which can obviously be stolen or forged - however this seems legit).

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Natural (AUTHENTIC)
Listing number: 111766198478
Seller: elykou
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/11176619...1&exe=12809&ext=32583&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
































Thanks!


----------



## mirn

mirn said:


> Hi there, if anyone could help with authentication that would be great.
> The photos seem to have been distorted by ebay.. but I am requesting the seller email them to me and I will be posting these up soon. She has also shown me proof of purchase  (which can obviously be stolen or forged - however this seems legit).
> 
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> Thanks!



More pics


----------



## srndpty

hrhsunshine said:


> Not Authentic



Thank you  Will definitely stay away from this seller!


----------



## Macleeha

Please authenticate this bag

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small Calfskin 
Listing number: 151796395230
Seller: vaca180
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151796395230?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ka.gonenc

Hello! I finally bought Givenchy Nightingale in large size, was dreaming about it for such a long time! Please tell me it is authentic 
Item name: Givenchy Nightingale large size
Item link: http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/giyim-...htingale-bag-in-black-katerina-icin-150423419
Item number: 150423419
Seller name: Happyseconds
It is a finished sale because i bought it, so u cant open item details any more. I am attaching pictures that i made, thanks!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Logo


----------



## ka.gonenc

Metal details


----------



## ka.gonenc

Code and inner pocket


----------



## ka.gonenc

Inside of bag


----------



## ka.gonenc

Dustbag that came together with this bag


----------



## ka.gonenc

Can you please share your opinion, i have only 2 days left to appy for return, thanks!


----------



## ka.gonenc

hrhsunshine said:


> ...



I know you prefer to authenticate only active sales but i paid really big money and would not want to end up with a fake bag. The link that i gave is from site which is an official branch of ebay so if it is fake i will be protected. But in 2 days the site will automatically confirm and i willnot be able to return it. Please help. I was looking for this bag for few years and finally could afford it.


----------



## ka.gonenc

I am out of time even for paid online authentication, tomorrow is the last day, i need to send it back or approve on site. Can anyone please help me.. Do i have to send it back so seller will put it on sale again and then provide you with active link? Can i pay to you for authentication? What i can do? I am so much lost i think to keep it but what if it is not real then i am a fool to pay all my savings for it. Hope for help..


----------



## casseyelsie

ka.gonenc said:


> I am out of time even for paid online authentication, tomorrow is the last day, i need to send it back or approve on site. Can anyone please help me.. Do i have to send it back so seller will put it on sale again and then provide you with active link? Can i pay to you for authentication? What i can do? I am so much lost i think to keep it but what if it is not real then i am a fool to pay all my savings for it. Hope for help..




Hi.  I've use paid authenticator couple of time. Even though they said - allow 24/48 hours to reply.....I got my reply just few hours after I emailed them.  So I would try, if I am in your shoes. G luck


----------



## ka.gonenc

Thank you &#128532;


----------



## Lindeyoxl

Just bought this off eBay Germany and am worried it's a fake. Could someone authenticate this pretty please? http://www.ebay.at/ulk/itm/321865354667


----------



## shallot

Just wondering if one of you lovely ladies can help me authenticate this Givenchy. 

Item: Givenchy large diamond antigona
Listing number: 201429111519
Seller: vcorazona 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/201429111519


----------



## alexanderjaden

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines which are in the OP and my signature block, in particular #2 and #3.



thanks for your reply  so no chance to have this authenticated? thank u


----------



## hrhsunshine

shallot said:


> Just wondering if one of you lovely ladies can help me authenticate this Givenchy.
> 
> Item: Givenchy large diamond antigona
> Listing number: 201429111519
> Seller: vcorazona
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/201429111519



Fake


----------



## shallot

Thanks hrsunshine


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Hi All, any opinions on this mini? Let me know if I should request further pictures from the seller. 

Item:Givenchy Mini Antigona
Listing number:271992351215
Seller:baglover11
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/271992351215 

Thank you [emoji259]


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heidisaddiction said:


> Hi All, any opinions on this mini? Let me know if I should request further pictures from the seller.
> 
> Item:Givenchy Mini Antigona
> Listing number:271992351215
> Seller:baglover11
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/271992351215
> 
> Thank you [emoji259]



None of these are shots I need for authenticating. Please review the OP or my details link in my signature block for the shots needed.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

hrhsunshine said:


> None of these are shots I need for authenticating. Please review the OP or my details link in my signature block for the shots needed.




Sorry hrhsunshine. Here are further pictures.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heidisaddiction said:


> Sorry hrhsunshine. Here are further pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135533
> View attachment 3135534
> View attachment 3135535
> View attachment 3135536
> View attachment 3135537
> View attachment 3135538
> View attachment 3135540
> View attachment 3135544
> View attachment 3135547



I want to be totally sure with what I tell you so , I need to see the underside of that top closure zipper (the part that zips/unzips the zipper).


----------



## laurencecharly

Help dear!
Could you please authenticate this gorgeous Pandora bag, medium studded white/back?
Thank you so much!!



Ebay seller


----------



## hrhsunshine

laurencecharly said:


> Help dear!
> Could you please authenticate this gorgeous Pandora bag, medium studded white/back?
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay seller



Please review the OP and submit according to guidelines and required format. Thanks.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

hrhsunshine said:


> I want to be totally sure with what I tell you so , I need to see the underside of that top closure zipper (the part that zips/unzips the zipper).




Please see attached is this pic okay? Thank you for your time. Appreciate it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Heidisaddiction said:


> Please see attached is this pic okay? Thank you for your time. Appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136198



Authentic. Thanks for getting all the pix.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic. Thanks for getting all the pix.




Thanks so much [emoji177] this is great news. Appreciate all your help and patience. Xx


----------



## nickierosebud

Please authenticate this Givenchy croc embossed Antigona 

Givenchy Grey Croc Embossed Antigona (As Seen On Kylie Jenner) 
Item number: 262054494669
Seller: aimee96296
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262054494669&globalID=EBAY-AU


----------



## candiesgirl408

Hello authenticators! Was browsing on eBay & I found this pretty mini antigona in deep blue! 

I would very much appreciate if I could get this authenticated please! 

Listing: Givenchy antigona mini sugar bag in deep blue 

Item #: 181877479568

Seller: loukpeach

Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181877479568 

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## hrhsunshine

nickierosebud said:


> Please authenticate this Givenchy croc embossed Antigona
> 
> Givenchy Grey Croc Embossed Antigona (As Seen On Kylie Jenner)
> Item number: 262054494669
> Seller: aimee96296
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262054494669&globalID=EBAY-AU



Please review the OP and my guidelines (found in my signature block).  I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing widely throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

candiesgirl408 said:


> Hello authenticators! Was browsing on eBay & I found this pretty mini antigona in deep blue!
> 
> I would very much appreciate if I could get this authenticated please!
> 
> Listing: Givenchy antigona mini sugar bag in deep blue
> 
> Item #: 181877479568
> 
> Seller: loukpeach
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181877479568
> 
> Thanks again for your time!



Authentic


----------



## KensingtonUK

If someone could review. Just starting to become a huge pandora fan. 

Gray large Pandora

Item: 331659711821

Seller: courtnik

Link 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Dark-Grey-Pandora-Handbag-Givenchy-/331659711821?nav=SEARCH

Thanks!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> If someone could review. Just starting to become a huge pandora fan.
> 
> Gray large Pandora
> 
> Item: 331659711821
> 
> Seller: courtnik
> 
> Link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Dark-Grey-Pandora-Handbag-Givenchy-/331659711821?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thanks!!



Not authentic. A couple of shots don't look right to me.


----------



## wenishi

Hi, I would really appreciate any help on my question (and apologies if I posted in the wrong thread).  I recently purchased some items from an online retailer that requires membership and guarantees the authenticity of the goods.  A few of the items didn't look right to me, but as I am not a very frequent poster (although frequent lurker), I didn't turn to the purse forum for help and instead paid for third party authentication of these items.  I looked at a few third party authenticators, but the one I wanted didn't list Givenchy as one of the brands that they authenticated and so I went with another authenticator that I saw had some good reviews.   After sending in the pictures, a couple of items was determined as NOT authentic in their opinion.  But what I found strange was that they had determined that a Givenchy Pandora box bag was authentic, even though I had pointed out to them several times that there is no serial number on the leather tag in the bag (and no serial number that I could find on the bag at all).

I realize I am not a frequent poster, but I was wondering if one of the authenticators could let me know whether authentic Givenchy Pandora Box Bags could have no serial numbers on the bag?  If authentic Givenchy Pandora Box Bags will always have serial numbers, could you also let me know of a reputable authenticator (as unfortunately, the retailer will not give me a cash refund back otherwise).  I would really appreciate any further help on this.  I thought that by paying for authentication that I would get a professional opinion, but the lack of serial numbers really worries me (especially since when I do a search online, the same bag seems to always have serial numbers).  It has been a frustrating experience as I have already paid so much money for authentication just to try and get my cash back from the online retailer (and I will post more details on purse forum about the retailer as a cautionary tale for others once I have resolved the matter with them), and now I feel like I may have paid the authentication money in vain if the lack of serial numbers is a very easy red flag that they missed. 

In case you are interested, below is a link to the pictures of the authenticity certificate and the bag.

https://goo.gl/photos/f81JL5mYapEsMXkE9

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## KensingtonUK

wenishi said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate any help on my question (and apologies if I posted in the wrong thread).  I recently purchased some items from an online retailer that requires membership and guarantees the authenticity of the goods.  A few of the items didn't look right to me, but as I am not a very frequent poster (although frequent lurker), I didn't turn to the purse forum for help and instead paid for third party authentication of these items.  I looked at a few third party authenticators, but the one I wanted didn't list Givenchy as one of the brands that they authenticated and so I went with another authenticator that I saw had some good reviews.   After sending in the pictures, a couple of items was determined as NOT authentic.  But what I found strange was that they had determined that a Givenchy Pandora box bag was authentic, even though I had pointed out to them several times that there is no serial number on the leather tag in the bag (and no serial number that I could find on the bag at all).
> 
> I realize I am not a frequent poster, but I was wondering if one of the authenticators could let me know whether authentic Givenchy Pandora Box Bags could have no serial numbers on the bag?  If authentic Givenchy Pandora Box Bags will always have serial numbers, could you also let me know of a reputable authenticator (as unfortunately, the retailer will not give me a cash refund back otherwise).  I would really appreciate any further help on this.  I thought that by paying for authentication that I would get a professional opinion, but the lack of serial numbers really worries me (especially since when I do a search online, the same bag seems to always have serial numbers).  It has been a frustrating experience as I have already paid so much money for authentication just to try and get my cash back from the online retailer (and I will post more details on purse forum about the retailer as a cautionary tale for others once I have resolved the matter with them), and now I feel like I may have paid the authentication money in vain if the lack of serial numbers is a very easy red flag that they missed.
> 
> In case you are interested, below is a link to the pictures of the authenticity certificate and the bag.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/f81JL5mYapEsMXkE9
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.




Sorry to hear this and afraid I'm not an expert so I can't help but if some of the bags were indeed fake, I would think the retailer would let you return all the bags, even those authentic due to the fake that you lost faith and trust with that retailer. Just me two cents!!!


----------



## wenishi

KensingtonUK said:


> Sorry to hear this and afraid I'm not an expert so I can't help but if some of the bags were indeed fake, I would think the retailer would let you return all the bags, even those authentic due to the fake that you lost faith and trust with that retailer. Just me two cents!!!



Thanks for the reply.  Really appreciate it. I agree that's what the retailer SHOULD do, but that is not what they are doing.  Even with the third party authentication, they are making it difficult for me to get my money back.  Their first initial response is to give store credit.  Like I would want more store credit from a place that sold me bags that are NOT authentic (in the opinion of third party authenticator).  I will post more details after the matter is resolved with the retailer so that others may avoid the experience that I have had.


----------



## hrhsunshine

wenishi said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate any help on my question (and apologies if I posted in the wrong thread).  I recently purchased some items from an online retailer that requires membership and guarantees the authenticity of the goods.  A few of the items didn't look right to me, but as I am not a very frequent poster (although frequent lurker), I didn't turn to the purse forum for help and instead paid for third party authentication of these items.  I looked at a few third party authenticators, but the one I wanted didn't list Givenchy as one of the brands that they authenticated and so I went with another authenticator that I saw had some good reviews.   After sending in the pictures, a couple of items was determined as NOT authentic in their opinion.  But what I found strange was that they had determined that a Givenchy Pandora box bag was authentic, even though I had pointed out to them several times that there is no serial number on the leather tag in the bag (and no serial number that I could find on the bag at all).
> 
> I realize I am not a frequent poster, but I was wondering if one of the authenticators could let me know whether authentic Givenchy Pandora Box Bags could have no serial numbers on the bag?  If authentic Givenchy Pandora Box Bags will always have serial numbers, could you also let me know of a reputable authenticator (as unfortunately, the retailer will not give me a cash refund back otherwise).  I would really appreciate any further help on this.  I thought that by paying for authentication that I would get a professional opinion, but the lack of serial numbers really worries me (especially since when I do a search online, the same bag seems to always have serial numbers).  It has been a frustrating experience as I have already paid so much money for authentication just to try and get my cash back from the online retailer (and I will post more details on purse forum about the retailer as a cautionary tale for others once I have resolved the matter with them), and now I feel like I may have paid the authentication money in vain if the lack of serial numbers is a very easy red flag that they missed.
> 
> In case you are interested, below is a link to the pictures of the authenticity certificate and the bag.
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/f81JL5mYapEsMXkE9
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.



My policy is to assist on pre-purchase items with active links for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  Once you have a resolution, I would encourage you to share the issue with this retailer in the shopping forum or in another thread as this is strictly for authentications. Good luck with this.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Hoping this one is authentic.  Had no idea there was ever a dark gray pandora Pepe that was launched

Item: Large grey Pandora bag

Number: 281808511596

Seller: happyboy701

Site: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281808511596


----------



## wenishi

hrhsunshine said:


> My policy is to assist on pre-purchase items with active links for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  Once you have a resolution, I would encourage you to share the issue with this retailer in the shopping forum or in another thread as this is strictly for authentications. Good luck with this.


Thanks for your response.  I understand.  That's why I paid for authentication in the first place.  Do you have another authenticator you could recommend? Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

wenishi said:


> Thanks for your response.  I understand.  That's why I paid for authentication in the first place.  Do you have another authenticator you could recommend? Thank you.



No, the Gbag experts are tough to find. I would suggest asking reputable resellers like Fashionphile or Yoogi's Closet for their gbag expert. Worth a try? For what it is worth, I have never seen one without the alphanumeric code on the tag but that doesn't mean yea or nay.  Good luck!


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> Hoping this one is authentic.  Had no idea there was ever a dark gray pandora Pepe that was launched
> 
> Item: Large grey Pandora bag
> 
> Number: 281808511596
> 
> Seller: happyboy701
> 
> Site: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281808511596



Fake


----------



## KensingtonUK

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic. A couple of shots don't look right to me.




Thank you for this. I actually notified the seller after this and she actually listened and took it down which I think it was great.  Hate to think someone would have bought it thinking it was real.  If you get a chance, can you look at the one I just posted?  The auction ends in a hour so I am hoping it is real. . Waiting to bid though. . Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> Thank you for this. I actually notified the seller after this and she actually listened and took it down which I think it was great.  Hate to think someone would have bought it thinking it was real.  If you get a chance, can you look at the one I just posted?  The auction ends in a hour so I am hoping it is real. . Waiting to bid though. . Thanks in advance!



That's great the seller removed the listing.


----------



## wenishi

hrhsunshine said:


> No, the Gbag experts are tough to find. I would suggest asking reputable resellers like Fashionphile or Yoogi's Closet for their gbag expert. Worth a try? For what it is worth, I have never seen one without the alphanumeric code on the tag but that doesn't mean yea or nay.  Good luck!



Thanks so much hrhsunshine.  I will try with your suggestions.  Much appreciated.


----------



## KensingtonUK

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake




A www man! Can't believe there is so many good looking fakes on eBay!


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> A www man! Can't believe there is so many good looking fakes on eBay!



Yeah, don't give up. You will find a good one!


----------



## laurencecharly

Hi there!

I have just bought via eBay this pandora Givenchy studded frame in medium size for $800-

It appears that there is two flaw on the hardware (like a kind of rust...), the overall is in perfect condition, bag seems to be a real Givenchy, but I doubt...

Please, tell me your thoughts!



Thank you so much!



Laurence.


----------



## laurencecharly

Here some more pics!
	

		
			
		

		
	







I am very stressed it is a fake? A friend from Givenchy gave her... Perhaps bc it is defective? (Little flaw in two main zip at the front see pics)

Thank you for your help otherwise this bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## Lepresentboutiq

Hi, please help me to authenticate this small pandora in black which was from reebonz.com.my. Thank you!


----------



## Lepresentboutiq

Part 2


----------



## Lepresentboutiq

Part 3 

http://s1039.photobucket.com/user/brendawyw/media/image.jpg3_zpsvogfwygc.jpg.html?filters[user]=144006582&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8


----------



## Lepresentboutiq

Part 3


----------



## Lepresentboutiq

Part 4


----------



## hrhsunshine

laurencecharly said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have just bought via eBay this pandora Givenchy studded frame in medium size for $800-
> 
> It appears that there is two flaw on the hardware (like a kind of rust...), the overall is in perfect condition, bag seems to be a real Givenchy, but I doubt...
> 
> Please, tell me your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Laurence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138390
> View attachment 3138391
> View attachment 3138392
> View attachment 3138393
> View attachment 3138394
> View attachment 3138399
> View attachment 3138400
> View attachment 3138401
> View attachment 3138402



Please review my guidelines in my signature block. I don't authenticate purchased items or items in your possession.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lepresentboutiq said:


> Part 4




Please review my guidelines in my signature block. I don't authenticate  purchased items or items in your possession. I also reserve my assistance to active members with a history of contributing widely on TPF. Thank you for your  cooperation.


----------



## Lepresentboutiq

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines in my signature block. I don't authenticate  purchased items or items in your possession. I also reserve my assistance to active members with a history of contributing widely on TPF. Thank you for your  cooperation.


Sorry.... I have overlooked.. This is actually my first bag.. May I know where can I get authenticate services?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lepresentboutiq said:


> Sorry.... I have overlooked.. This is actually my first bag.. May I know where can I get authenticate services?



No, I am sorry but I don't know of a third party service that has expertise with Givenchys.


----------



## ka.gonenc

Are there any red flags on these? Will ask for additional pictures if they look good. thanks

item name: Givenchy wallet
item number:544757
seller:fashionlover
link:http://www.modacruz.com/kargo-bedava_Siyah_Givenchy_Cuzdan_Givenchy-Cuzdan_544757

item name: Givenchy Nightingale
item number:762064
seller: Nikole
link: https://www.modacruz.com/Siyah_Givenchy_Tote_Ayirilmis_762064


----------



## hrhsunshine

ka.gonenc said:


> Are there any red flags on these? Will ask for additional pictures if they look good. thanks
> 
> item name: Givenchy wallet
> item number:544757
> seller:fashionlover
> link:http://www.modacruz.com/kargo-bedava_Siyah_Givenchy_Cuzdan_Givenchy-Cuzdan_544757
> 
> item name: Givenchy Nightingale
> item number:762064
> seller: Nikole
> link: https://www.modacruz.com/Siyah_Givenchy_Tote_Ayirilmis_762064



I don't see any red flags from the few images provided, but I have never seen this type of wallet.

The gale looks fine.


----------



## ka.gonenc

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags from the few images provided, but I have never seen this type of wallet.
> 
> The gale looks fine.



Thank you very much! I will ask for more pictures of the wallet then. The price is really good hope it is real. The bag is good then or also you need more pictures?


----------



## hrhsunshine

ka.gonenc said:


> Thank you very much! I will ask for more pictures of the wallet then. The price is really good hope it is real. The bag is good then or also you need more pictures?



Ur welcome. I don't need any more photos of the gale.  Based on the listing photos, it looks authentic.


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi hrhsunshine, please help and authenticate.

Item name: Givenchy Medium Antigona Brown and Gray

Listing number: 291571866495

Seller: zanyzanie

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...-Duffel-Bag-/291571866495?hash=item43e3099b7f

Thank you in advance.


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi,
 Pls. Help authenticate.

Item name: Rare Givenchy black leather medium studded Antigona bag

Listing number: 181861269589

Seller: 2015cornflowerblue7

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Givenc...ntigona-bag-/181861269589?hash=item2a57c6c055


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi please help authenticate.

Item name: Authentic new 2015 givenchy small antigona black leather 

Listing number: 161840623126

Seller: 2015-fdasf

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...bag-leather-/161840623126?hash=item25ae73ee16


----------



## hrhsunshine

StyleinLA said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, please help and authenticate.
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Medium Antigona Brown and Gray
> 
> Listing number: 291571866495
> 
> Seller: zanyzanie
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...-Duffel-Bag-/291571866495?hash=item43e3099b7f
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Authentic



StyleinLA said:


> Hi,
> Pls. Help authenticate.
> 
> Item name: Rare Givenchy black leather medium studded Antigona bag
> 
> Listing number: 181861269589
> 
> Seller: 2015cornflowerblue7
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Givenc...ntigona-bag-/181861269589?hash=item2a57c6c055



Authentic



StyleinLA said:


> Hi please help authenticate.
> 
> Item name: Authentic new 2015 givenchy small antigona black leather
> 
> Listing number: 161840623126
> 
> Seller: 2015-fdasf
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...bag-leather-/161840623126?hash=item25ae73ee16



I want to see more photos of this one. Please check details link in my signature block or the OP for the shots I need.  Want to be sure, esp considering this is a zero feedback seller.


----------



## StyleinLA

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see more photos of this one. Please check details link in my signature block or the OP for the shots I need.  Want to be sure, esp considering this is a zero feedback seller.


Thank you hrhsunshine! &#128522;


----------



## jenny70

Hi, please help to authenticate..


Item Name:  Givenchy Medium Black Antigona-100% Goat


Listing Number:  171952893114


Seller:  sylvlad


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171952893114?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenny70 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate..
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Givenchy Medium Black Antigona-100% Goat
> 
> 
> Listing Number:  171952893114
> 
> 
> Seller:  sylvlad
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171952893114?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I am sorry the listing has ended. I only authenticate live sales.


----------



## jenny70

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry the listing has ended. I only authenticate live sales.




Ok, thank you. I actually am the one who is buying this bag and totally forgot about this feature until now.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Let's try this again...hoping this one might actually be real...if not I am beginning to think there are way too many fakes out there. :/

Item name: Pandora small 

Listing171947119520

Seller: susiescloset73

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171947119520


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Givenchy Experts,

Good morning.

Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  Givenchy Small Nightengale Handbag - Old Pink (Nude)
Item #:         272000778029
Seller I.D.:    Kinnyluxury
Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...d-Pink-Nude-/272000778029?hash=item3f54827f2d

Thank you!


----------



## Metope

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Givenchy Experts,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Givenchy Small Nightengale Handbag - Old Pink (Nude)
> Item #:         272000778029
> Seller I.D.:    Kinnyluxury
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...d-Pink-Nude-/272000778029?hash=item3f54827f2d
> 
> Thank you!



Nightingale is spelled wrong on the tag, I'm no expert and have no idea if that's an indicator of fakeness (could be that the bag is real and the original tag was removed somehow), but I'm definitely suspicious.


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> Let's try this again...hoping this one might actually be real...if not I am beginning to think there are way too many fakes out there. :/
> 
> Item name: Pandora small
> 
> Listing171947119520
> 
> Seller: susiescloset73
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171947119520



You found a real one!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Givenchy Experts,
> 
> Good morning.
> 
> Will you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  Givenchy Small Nightengale Handbag - Old Pink (Nude)
> Item #:         272000778029
> Seller I.D.:    Kinnyluxury
> Link:              http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Sm...d-Pink-Nude-/272000778029?hash=item3f54827f2d
> 
> Thank you!



Please review my guidelines and criteria for requests...in particular #2. Thank you.


----------



## tabolove26

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines and criteria for requests...in particular #2. Thank you.


Thank you for looking into the back for me.  That is a bad sign.


----------



## KensingtonUK

hrhsunshine said:


> You found a real one!




Yay!!! Thank you!  Just need to win the auction now!  Might I ask about this one as well?  I asked for more photos and just got it

Item: medium Pandora Givenchy black washed leather

Seller: jaimehersh

Auction number:121774484876 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121774484876


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> Yay!!! Thank you!  Just need to win the auction now!  Might I ask about this one as well?  I asked for more photos and just got it
> 
> Item: medium Pandora Givenchy black washed leather
> 
> Seller: jaimehersh
> 
> Auction number:121774484876
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/121774484876



Ur welcome! Good luck with the auction. This one has no red flags but a couple more shots would confirm it.


----------



## KensingtonUK

hrhsunshine said:


> Ur welcome! Good luck with the auction. This one has no red flags but a couple more shots would confirm it.




Thank you so much!  Any specific shots you would like so that I might request them?  Initially she only had one so I gave her the list from the first page on this forum but I am happy to ask her for more!! Thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> Thank you so much!  Any specific shots you would like so that I might request them?  Initially she only had one so I gave her the list from the first page on this forum but I am happy to ask her for more!! Thank you!!



I need to see the inside tag, front and back. I also want to see the inside zip pocket's zipper and pull.


----------



## KensingtonUK

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the inside tag, front and back. I also want to see the inside zip pocket's zipper and pull.




Thank you!  Just asked the seller for some more pics. Unfortunately I lost the bid on the small.  Hopefully someone from TPF got it!!


----------



## viktrm

I have this bag and as precaution want to authenticate it before posting it up for sale. 
I  know it's not as per rules but I will be incredibly grateful if someone  with more experience would spend his precious time and help me out! I  have taken the photos myself and can provide anything additionally if  necessary. Thank you very much in advance!!!

Item: Givenchy 2013 Black Croc Stamped Leather Bag
Link to photos: http://imgur.com/a/Z5jMl

There's no serial code at/in any of the pockets.


----------



## KensingtonUK

hrhsunshine said:


> I need to see the inside tag, front and back. I also want to see the inside zip pocket's zipper and pull.




Hi so I emailed asking for more of the photos and this is what u was given.  When I asked for more photos, she mentioned that the tag flap doesn't flip up and that the purse was purchased from Neiman marcus.   I am such a Givenchy newbie, I have no idea if this means if this is a sign of a fake or what. :/


----------



## hrhsunshine

KensingtonUK said:


> Hi so I emailed asking for more of the photos and this is what u was given.  When I asked for more photos, she mentioned that the tag flap doesn't flip up and that the purse was purchased from Neiman marcus.   I am such a Givenchy newbie, I have no idea if this means if this is a sign of a fake or what. :/
> 
> View attachment 3149245
> View attachment 3149246
> View attachment 3149248



This is an earlier season Panda. It does have another tag inside but based on these and the other photos of this bag, it is authentic.


----------



## Sookie888

Hello, would like to know the authenticity of these givenchy bags?

ITEM: Givenchy Pandora & Givenchy Antigona 
LINK: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741844.529185150431494&type=1&l=621485aa77

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Hello, would like to know the authenticity of these givenchy bags?
> 
> ITEM: Givenchy Pandora & Givenchy Antigona
> LINK: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741844.529185150431494&type=1&l=621485aa77
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please review my guidelines. I don't authenticate from social media pages.


----------



## Misssleeve

Hey  

 I've been after a Givenchy handbag for a while now and came across this on eBay.. Just wanted to check this is real before I bought? I've done a lot of research and it looks real to me, just wanted a second opinion to be sure. 

Thanks  
X
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252113020668


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Hey
> 
> I've been after a Givenchy handbag for a while now and came across this on eBay.. Just wanted to check this is real before I bought? I've done a lot of research and it looks real to me, just wanted a second opinion to be sure.
> 
> Thanks
> X
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252113020668



Please read the OP and my signature block for my guidelines regarding my requirements and restrictions.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Idntgveafvck

Hi Givenchy experts. Please help me Authentic this Givenchy Pandora Mini. I already paid for the half price of this bag for pre order. 

Thank you I hope that you can help me! 

Here's the link

http://idntgveafvck.tumblr.com/post/130867526612


----------



## Misssleeve

Givenchy Antigona Medium Handbag In Black

252113020668

livia241

http://m.ebay.com/itm/252113020668

Hey, I think this follows the format as mentioned. If you could please help me authenticate this bag?  

Thank you x


----------



## hrhsunshine

Idntgveafvck said:


> Hi Givenchy experts. Please help me Authentic this Givenchy Pandora Mini. I already paid for the half price of this bag for pre order.
> 
> Thank you I hope that you can help me!
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://idntgveafvck.tumblr.com/post/130867526612



Please refer to my signature block for my guidelines/restrictions on authentications.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Givenchy Antigona Medium Handbag In Black
> 
> 252113020668
> 
> livia241
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252113020668
> 
> Hey, I think this follows the format as mentioned. If you could please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you x



I don't see any red flags but you should look at the OP or my details link for more shots that are used for authentication.  I also encourage you to participate even further throughout TPF.


----------



## Misssleeve

Okay thanks, il ask for some more photos.  Yes most definitely  X


----------



## Misssleeve

Would you recommend I bid if the seller doesn't get back to me in time? I'm tempted to, but obviously want to me cautious!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Would you recommend I bid if the seller doesn't get back to me in time? I'm tempted to, but obviously want to me cautious!



This thread is for just authentications. I don't give recommendations on bidding and buying.


----------



## Alisharajax

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


HI CAN SOMEONE AUTENTICATE THIS GIVENCHY ANTIGONA 















































http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Give...00068&clkid=436845884857467049&_qi=RTM2063723


on a private message she sent me this picture of the code inside the bag ..


----------



## hrhsunshine

Alisharajax said:


> HI CAN SOMEONE AUTENTICATE THIS GIVENCHY ANTIGONA


 
 Please also read my signature block which states that I reserve my assistance for active TPF members with history of contributing widely on the forum. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## ijustneedthis

Hello, I'm new to this Forum and have already gotten so much insider-Infos on the pros and cons of many designerbags. First of all i wanna thank you all for all your efforts. The informations on this board has really helped me deciding which bag i want. Now i have a question, i haven't yet found an answer for. Do Givenchy Antigonas in smooth Calfskin leather have a serialnummer stichted inside ? Or do they just come with a card ? Because i'm afraid of buying fakes and even if you do buy from Luisviaroma or Net-a Porter there is a small risk of receiving a fake which has been once returned or exchanged by a former costumer. I know this may sound paranoid, but really just wanna minimize the risk of getting a fake bag. 
Thanks a lot ,
Jessica


----------



## StyleinLA

Hi hrh, 

Still on the hunt for a croc stamp Ant. Would appreciate it you can please help authenticate this bag for me. 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Black Croc Medium Stamp Bag

Listing number: 131623875456

Seller: baylor21

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...-Medium-Bag-/131623875456?hash=item1ea564f380

Thank you in advance. &#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

StyleinLA said:


> Hi hrh,
> 
> Still on the hunt for a croc stamp Ant. Would appreciate it you can please help authenticate this bag for me.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Black Croc Medium Stamp Bag
> 
> Listing number: 131623875456
> 
> Seller: baylor21
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-An...-Medium-Bag-/131623875456?hash=item1ea564f380
> 
> Thank you in advance. &#128522;



I cannot elaborate, but certain details don't look right on this.


----------



## StyleinLA

hrhsunshine said:


> I cannot elaborate, but certain details don't look right on this.


Hi hrh,

I will pass and keep on looking for a croc stamp Ant! Thank you so much! &#128522;


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, I've been trying to stay active lately so that I can have a bag authenticated here. I hope my posts in other threads will count... in relation to this, can you help me check this pandora that I really like? It says made in china though..does givenchy really have made in china bags? Pls enlighten me.
Details below.

Item: Givenchy Pandora
Item Listing: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741844.529185150431494&type=1&l=621485aa77
Seller: Bagsrus
Website: www.facebook.com/bagsrus143


----------



## Sookie888

More photos!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, I've been trying to stay active lately so that I can have a bag authenticated here. I hope my posts in other threads will count... in relation to this, can you help me check this pandora that I really like? It says made in china though..does givenchy really have made in china bags? Pls enlighten me.
> Details below.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora
> Item Listing: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741844.529185150431494&type=1&l=621485aa77
> Seller: Bagsrus
> Website: http://www.facebook.com/bagsrus143



Thanks for trying to contribute to TPF.  I don't authenticate listings from social media, blogs, and private transactions. However, I would say stay away from MIC items.


----------



## Sookie888

hrhsunshine said:


> Thanks for trying to contribute to TPF.  I don't authenticate listings from social media, blogs, and private transactions. However, I would say stay away from MIC items.



This facebook account serves as their official website.  thanks for taking time.


----------



## karenywang

Hi, could you help authenticate the below item? THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Item: Givenchy Pandora Pure Grey Satchel
Listing number is applicable: 3950113
Seller: KT's Closet
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-pandora-pure-satchel-grey-3950113/?tref=closet
Comments if any: Let me know if I should request for additional photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

karenywang said:


> Hi, could you help authenticate the below item? THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Pure Grey Satchel
> Listing number is applicable: 3950113
> Seller: KT's Closet
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-pandora-pure-satchel-grey-3950113/?tref=closet
> Comments if any: Let me know if I should request for additional photos.



Please review my signature block for criteria for requests, particularly #2


----------



## sas611

Hi can someone please authenticate this Givenchy nightingale please? Many thanks


----------



## sas611

Cont


----------



## hrhsunshine

sas611 said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this Givenchy nightingale please? Many thanks



Please review my signature block for my criteria on requests.


----------



## sas611

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature block for my criteria on requests.


Hi sorry my iPad was being difficult in uploading the photos. I am just going to do it from my computer


----------



## sas611

Hi sorry here we go again. Givenchy nightingale


----------



## sas611

continued


----------



## sas611

and more


----------



## SHOP.LOVE.EAT

PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THE GIVENCHY DOBERMAN POUCH

Item: Givenchy Multicolor Doberman Print Leather Trimmed Canvas Pouch
Listing number:301767022121
Seller: crossrocket
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301767022121?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&autorefresh=true
Comments if any: THANK YOU IN ADVANCE SO MUCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

sas611 said:


> Hi sorry my iPad was being difficult in uploading the photos. I am just going to do it from my computer



The photos were not the issue. I only authenticate bags that are actively listed for sale and have a live link to the listing...not bags in your possession or already bought.  There is also a format for submission requests, which you can find in the OP.


----------



## hrhsunshine

SHOP.LOVE.EAT said:


> PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THE GIVENCHY DOBERMAN POUCH
> 
> Item: Givenchy Multicolor Doberman Print Leather Trimmed Canvas Pouch
> Listing number:301767022121
> Seller: crossrocket
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/30176702212...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> Comments if any: THANK YOU IN ADVANCE SO MUCH



Please review my signature block for my criteria. I only assist members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## sas611

hrhsunshine said:


> The photos were not the issue. I only authenticate bags that are actively listed for sale and have a live link to the listing...not bags in your possession or already bought.  There is also a format for submission requests, which you can find in the OP.



Hi I am really sorry I didn't mean to go against the rules. As I still have the chance to return it I just wanted to check its authenticity. My apologies once again


----------



## jsmdesign

Hello,

Item: 
*Givenchy Black Leather Nightingale Extra Large Tote Bag Purse Made In Italy*

 Listing number: 
*131625840072*

 Seller: jackietreehorn1225
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131625840072
Comments if any: I was impulsive and bought it today without reaching out to you first. its a well loved bag and everything looks on good, but I would love your second opinion. Thank you


----------



## jsmdesign

jsmdesign said:


> Hello,
> 
> Item:
> *Givenchy Black Leather Nightingale Extra Large Tote Bag Purse Made In Italy*
> 
> Listing number:
> *131625840072*
> 
> Seller: jackietreehorn1225
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131625840072
> Comments if any: I was impulsive and bought it today without reaching out to you first. its a well loved bag and everything looks on good, but I would love your second opinion. Thank you


i dont currently have it I literally just bought it now. I hope that doesnt affect anything.

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

jsmdesign said:


> i dont currently have it I literally just bought it now. I hope that doesnt affect anything.
> 
> Thank you



I understand but I have to stick to my guidelines or else there is no point to them.


----------



## hrhsunshine

sas611 said:


> Hi I am really sorry I didn't mean to go against the rules. As I still have the chance to return it I just wanted to check its authenticity. My apologies once again



No worries.  Thank you for your understanding and I hope to be able to assist you in the future.


----------



## jsmdesign

hrhsunshine said:


> I understand but I have to stick to my guidelines or else there is no point to them.



Just so i better understand in the future- why does it have to be active? Is there anything I can do to prove that I just bought it?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jsmdesign said:


> Just so i better understand in the future- why does it have to be active? Is there anything I can do to prove that I just bought it?



There are other authenticators who also assist on only pre-purchase bags. It helps to reduce the number of sellers of fakes from posting. Also, a purchase is basically an agreement to take the item and pay for it.  Basically, other authenticators and I have our stipulations to minimize abuse of our voluntary services.  HTH. Thanks for your cooperation and I hope I can help you in the future.


----------



## Sookie888

hrhsunshine said:


> The link does not show these items.



Oh! Maybe the ad already expired! Will have to wait until the seller places it on active again...


----------



## roject

Would you please take a look at these pictures and kindly provide a feedback? Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Black Croc Stamp Medium Bag
Listing Seller: baylor21
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141803424241?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## roject

picture continues ...


----------



## Sookie888

hrhsunshine said:


> The link does not show these items.



Can you authenticate based on the photos provided by the seller? The link is not active anymore.


----------



## hrhsunshine

roject said:


> Would you please take a look at these pictures and kindly provide a feedback? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Antigona Black Croc Stamp Medium Bag
> Listing Seller: baylor21
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/141803424241?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pls always search an authentication thread prior to posting to avoid duplicate requests.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Can you authenticate based on the photos provided by the seller? The link is not active anymore.



No it must be an active sale with a live link.


----------



## isun83

I purchased this bag but it smells funny. Please quthenticate! Thank you!

Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag
Listing Seller: siara1210
Item number: 161839599966
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-givenchy-nightingale-Medium-/161839599966


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> I already requested a link. Here it is.
> 
> x not allowed X
> Thank you!




This listing doesn't seem to work properly. The gallery doesn't show anything but a single photo.  The photos shown earlier are not of all the shots needed for an authentication. They shots must also be straight and clear.


----------



## hrhsunshine

isun83 said:


> I purchased this bag but it smells funny. Please quthenticate! Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Bag
> Listing Seller: siara1210
> Item number: 161839599966
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-givenchy-nightingale-Medium-/161839599966




I do not authenticate purchased bags and bags in your possession.  Please carefully review my guidelines in my signature block.


----------



## Sookie888

hrhsunshine said:


> This listing doesn't seem to work properly. The gallery doesn't show anything but a single photo.  The photos shown earlier are not of all the shots needed for an authentication. They shots must also be straight and clear.



Hi, kindly check the link again. The photos are posted.


----------



## favesLV

Hi, could you please help authenticate this item. Thanks

Item: NWT Givenchy Pandora Mini Messenger Pearl Grey Leather Bag
Item number:281829602366
Seller: optimum789
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givenchy-Pandora-Mini-Messenger-Pearl-Grey-Leather-Bag-/281829602366?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, kindly check the link again. The photos are posted.




Now the link shows a different bag and only a single shot of this different bag.  A link for a sale needs to be for a single item.  I will not be assisting with this any longer.


----------



## hrhsunshine

favesLV said:


> Hi, could you please help authenticate this item. Thanks
> 
> Item: NWT Givenchy Pandora Mini Messenger Pearl Grey Leather Bag
> Item number:281829602366
> Seller: optimum789
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givenchy-...Leather-Bag-/281829602366?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE




Pls carefully review my signature block which states that I assist active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF, rather than just using it for receiving authentications.


----------



## Misssleeve

Hi, 

Are the handbags on this site genuine? 

http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/37774

Just wondering why the antigonas are cheaper! 

Thank you in advance 

X


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are the handbags on this site genuine?
> 
> http://www.lindelepalais.com/en-US/product/37774
> 
> Just wondering why the antigonas are cheaper!
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> X



Please only use this thread to request authentications for a specific listed item. Your inquiry needs to be posted elsewhere such as the reputable sellers thread.


----------



## lilcrissyr

Hi everyone. I am new to this so I don't even know if I have placed this on the right page. I have just bought a mini givenchy and I wanted to know if you guys could tell me if it was genuine; 
http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=252116552805&txnId=1729289527015

If you could point me to the right direction, I would be grateful. 
Thank you


----------



## Adaniels729

Hi  kindly authenticate this antigona 

Item: givenchy Antigona satchel 
Item #: Giv24262
Seller: the real real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-antigona-satchel-19

I feel like it's a fake - the stitching on the leather feet is different than what I've seen. The stitching on the sides of the bag is far from perfect/symmetrical. Also it has zero structure. I've never seen an antigona so slouchy. Thoughts? Thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lilcrissyr said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to this so I don't even know if I have placed this on the right page. I have just bought a mini givenchy and I wanted to know if you guys could tell me if it was genuine;
> http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=252116552805&txnId=1729289527015
> 
> If you could point me to the right direction, I would be grateful.
> Thank you



Please read the OP and my signature block for all guidelines about posting and my preferences for assisting.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Adaniels729 said:


> Hi  kindly authenticate this antigona
> 
> Item: givenchy Antigona satchel
> Item #: Giv24262
> Seller: the real real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-antigona-satchel-19
> 
> I feel like it's a fake - the stitching on the leather feet is different than what I've seen. The stitching on the sides of the bag is far from perfect/symmetrical. Also it has zero structure. I've never seen an antigona so slouchy. Thoughts? Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3163428
> View attachment 3163429
> View attachment 3163430
> View attachment 3163431
> View attachment 3163432
> View attachment 3163433
> View attachment 3163434
> View attachment 3163435
> View attachment 3163436
> View attachment 3163437



Please review my signature block. I don't assist on purchased bags or bags in you possession.


----------



## Janetbean2014

Item: Givenchy Antigona Saffiano Black Bambi Disney Zip Leather Clutch Sold Out Bag
Listing number: 331683467836
Seller: eluxurytrade(1389)
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Anti...old-Out-Bag-/331683467836?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Comments if any:  Dear all beautiful ladies, please help me to authentic this givenchy Bambi large clutch. Many thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Janetbean2014 said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Saffiano Black Bambi Disney Zip Leather Clutch Sold Out Bag
> Listing number: 331683467836
> Seller: eluxurytrade(1389)
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Anti...old-Out-Bag-/331683467836?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Comments if any:  Dear all beautiful ladies, please help me to authentic this givenchy Bambi large clutch. Many thanks



Please review my signature block for my criteria on requests.


----------



## ReeechBeeetch

Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this.

Item: givenchy small antigona 
Seller: scjoy 
Link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/original-givenchy-antigona-small-in-beige-color-ID6XUVI.html#

Cheers!


----------



## mrob

Hi could someone please authenticate this for me, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thank you

Item: Givenchy small nightingale bag
Item#: 171975379212
Seller: donald2856
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171975379212?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## hrhsunshine

ReeechBeeetch said:


> Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this.
> 
> Item: givenchy small antigona
> Seller: scjoy
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/original-givenchy-antigona-small-in-beige-color-ID6XUVI.html#
> 
> Cheers!



Please review my signature block for my criteria for assisting on authentications, in particular #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mrob said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this for me, it'd be greatly appreciated. Thank you
> 
> Item: Givenchy small nightingale bag
> Item#: 171975379212
> Seller: donald2856
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171975379212?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649




Authentic


----------



## mrob

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much


----------



## ReeechBeeetch

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature block for my criteria for assisting on authentications, in particular #2.



Sorry about that. Here are the complete details.

Item: Original Givenchy Antigona Small in Beige Color
Listing No: 102938272
Seller: scjoy 
Link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/original-givenchy-antigona-small-in-beige-color-ID6XUVI.html#


----------



## hrhsunshine

ReeechBeeetch said:


> Sorry about that. Here are the complete details.
> 
> Item: Original Givenchy Antigona Small in Beige Color
> Listing No: 102938272
> Seller: scjoy
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/i2/item/original-givenchy-antigona-small-in-beige-color-ID6XUVI.html#



My preference is to assist active members who contributely broadly throughout TPF rather than use it primarily to receive authentications.


----------



## Misssleeve

Misssleeve said:


> Givenchy Antigona Medium Handbag In Black
> 
> 252113020668
> 
> livia241
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/252113020668
> 
> Hey, I think this follows the format as mentioned. If you could please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Thank you x



Hi, seller has re listed and sent me more photos- could you please advise on authenticity? Thanks x


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## Misssleeve

image


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## Misssleeve

Images


----------



## Misssleeve

Photo


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## Misssleeve

Photo


----------



## Misssleeve

Photo


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Hi, seller has re listed and sent me more photos- could you please advise on authenticity? Thanks x



Most of these shots you posted are not what are needed for authentication. Based on the listing's photos, the bag looks fine.


----------



## Misssleeve

Hi, 

Oh sorry! I did list the requirements on the first page to the seller. Which other photos do you need? 

Thanks X


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh sorry! I did list the requirements on the first page to the seller. Which other photos do you need?
> 
> Thanks X



The additional shots are the underside of the zipper (part that zips and unzips) and the side connecter hw (the rectangular piece, side view).


----------



## Misssleeve

Thanks! 

I've asked for this but they said they're not entirely sure what to send over? 

X


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## Misssleeve

She said it reads raccadagni Italy?..


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## Misssleeve

Image


----------



## lilcrissyr

Hi everyone 
I am new to this. I bought a bag from
eBay not that long again and i would please like to make sure it's authentic. Please could you guys help me. What do I have to do to get this checked as I am still unclear about how to do it.  
Many Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Image



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

lilcrissyr said:


> Hi everyone
> I am new to this. I bought a bag from
> eBay not that long again and i would please like to make sure it's authentic. Please could you guys help me. What do I have to do to get this checked as I am still unclear about how to do it.
> Many Thanks



Unfortunately, your request would not meet my criteria for receiving an authentication.


----------



## Misssleeve

Great thanks! So would you say this bag is authentic? X


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> Great thanks! So would you say this bag is authentic? X



Yes, authentic


----------



## Misssleeve

Thank you  x


----------



## Misssleeve

I've just looked back on previous threads, is there a reason why some of the bags read 'Givenchy' underneath the zip and this one reads raccadagni Italy?

Thank you in advance 

X


----------



## hrhsunshine

Misssleeve said:


> I've just looked back on previous threads, is there a reason why some of the bags read 'Givenchy' underneath the zip and this one reads raccadagni Italy?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> X



I do not discuss specifics about the bags. The bag in the photos is authentic.


----------



## Misssleeve

Okay thanks! Much appreciated xx


----------



## dazed_shopper

Hello everyone, I would just like to ask how come I'm seeing some Givenchy Mini antigona bags with only one end of the strap that has adjustable studs? I am really confused since I thought there's really just one end that has the studs but when I visited the store last night, their minis on display got 2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dazed_shopper said:


> Hello everyone, I would just like to ask how come I'm seeing some Givenchy Mini antigona bags with only one end of the strap that has adjustable studs? I am really confused since I thought there's really just one end that has the studs but when I visited the store last night, their minis on display got 2.



Please be mindful of the thread topic when you post. I see you already posted this inquiry elsewhere. No need to double post, especially on a thread with a very specific purpose.


----------



## Handbaglover2

Hi would someone please authenticAte this for me I'm wanting to purchase it if it's definitely real 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331685284819


----------



## hrhsunshine

Handbaglover2 said:


> Hi would someone please authenticAte this for me I'm wanting to purchase it if it's definitely real
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331685284819



Please read the OP and my signature block for criteria and guidelines for posting requests.  Please note that I only assist members who contribute widely throughout TPF, rather than just requesting authentications.


----------



## lilcrissyr

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, your request would not meet my criteria for receiving an authentication.


thank you for getting back to me. would i need more photos of the bag, following the criteria in order to help me figure out if I have bought a fake. i would be grateful for any help you can give, me. like i said, i am still new to this website and am still getting my head around it


----------



## hrhsunshine

lilcrissyr said:


> thank you for getting back to me. would i need more photos of the bag, following the criteria in order to help me figure out if I have bought a fake. i would be grateful for any help you can give, me. like i said, i am still new to this website and am still getting my head around it




No, it is not just the photos.  The TPF authentications are all done by volunteers.  Many who authenticate here will have some criteria for providing this free assistance.  To keep requests manageable and weed out abusers, the help can be limited to active members who have been contributing broadly on TPF and the item is actively for sale online with a live link.  Be sure to check the OP of each thread as they will state format and guidelines that help to make the use of the thread more efficient for all.  HTH.  Please do poke around and chime in.  There are many subjects and forums.   Welcome and I hope to be able to help you in the future.


----------



## tulippes

Hello to the kind authenticators of this forum. 

I'll be grateful if anyone could assist in authenticating this item! 

Item: GIVENCHY Dark Purple Medium Nightingale Bag in Lamb Skin 
Listing number: 131636546971
Seller: fashionforward76 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131636546971 
Comments I believe most of the photos required for authentication are contained in the listing, except for the photo of the underside of the top closure zipper. However, I can't seem to be able to message the seller for more photos. Still, I hope the photos in the listing are sufficient?

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tulippes said:


> Hello to the kind authenticators of this forum.
> 
> I'll be grateful if anyone could assist in authenticating this item!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Dark Purple Medium Nightingale Bag in Lamb Skin
> Listing number: 131636546971
> Seller: fashionforward76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131636546971
> Comments I believe most of the photos required for authentication are contained in the listing, except for the photo of the underside of the top closure zipper. However, I can't seem to be able to message the seller for more photos. Still, I hope the photos in the listing are sufficient?
> 
> Thank you!



Unfortunately, the listing has ended. I assist on pre-purchase items.


----------



## Dany_37

Would you please authenticate the following Givenchy Antigona?  Thank you ever so kindly.

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Antigona TriColor Medium Satchel/Tote~HTF Combo~
Listing number: 281847376278
Seller: madiemom2 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281847376278?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Dany_37 said:


> Would you please authenticate the following Givenchy Antigona?  Thank you ever so kindly.
> 
> Item: Auth GIVENCHY Antigona TriColor Medium Satchel/Tote~HTF Combo~
> Listing number: 281847376278
> Seller: madiemom2
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281847376278?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Don't see any red flag but would like to see the underside of zipper (part that zips) for top closure and its leather zipper pull. Also the interior pockets.


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Hi authenticators, would you please help me authenticate this bag that could possibly be my first Givenchy?

Item: New Givenchy Pandora Leather Hand/Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 973867899
Seller: ucool1
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=973867899

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Hi authenticators, would you please help me authenticate this bag that could possibly be my first Givenchy?
> 
> Item: New Givenchy Pandora Leather Hand/Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 973867899
> Seller: ucool1
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=973867899
> 
> Many thanks in advance.



Fake


----------



## cdtracing

Hello Ladies.  I'm hoping to some help with this:

Item:Authentic GIVENCHY Bettina Textured Leather Tote Bag

Listing number:171966886722

Seller: couturecollections.nw

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171966886722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments if any: I find this bag interesting but I'm not an expert on Givenchy.  Any help you kind ladies could give me would be greatly appreciated.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cdtracing said:


> Hello Ladies.  I'm hoping to some help with this:
> 
> Item:Authentic GIVENCHY Bettina Textured Leather Tote Bag
> 
> Listing number:171966886722
> 
> Seller: couturecollections.nw
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171966886722?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments if any: I find this bag interesting but I'm not an expert on Givenchy.  Any help you kind ladies could give me would be greatly appreciated.  Many thanks in advance.



I don't see any red flags, however I would like to see the side of the front lobster claw clasp...like in shot #11 (where you can see the inside tag).  The clasp at the bottom of that shot and is rotated in the way I want but I cannot see the clasp in its entirety.  Pls have seller provide a shot of the clasp rotated like that.


----------



## cdtracing

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags, however I would like to see the side of the front lobster claw clasp...like in shot #11 (where you can see the inside tag).  The clasp at the bottom of that shot and is rotated in the way I want but I cannot see the clasp in its entirety.  Pls have seller provide a shot of the clasp rotated like that.



Thank you.  The seller is out of town til Nov 20.  I will email asking for the pic but not sure how long it will be before I get it.


----------



## coeli28

Givenchy Antigona Cherry Red Bag

Hello ladies!

I am quite new here and I am hoping you can help authenticate this givenchy red patent bag on ebay.

I really like this colour but I am not 100% if it real

I have attached photos from seller.

Looking forward to hear from u.

Thanks in advance xoxo

Rachel


----------



## coeli28

Hi Ladies,

I missed the photos on my other post so here are the photos.

Thanks again

Rachel


----------



## hrhsunshine

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  The seller is out of town til Nov 20.  I will email asking for the pic but not sure how long it will be before I get it.



Ok, I feel very confident in its authenticity but the hw shot would confirm for me.


----------



## cdtracing

hrhsunshine said:


> Ok, I feel very confident in its authenticity but the hw shot would confirm for me.



Thank you for your time.  I will post the pictures when the seller sends it to me.


----------



## hrhsunshine

coeli28 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I missed the photos on my other post so here are the photos.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Rachel



Please be aware that my assistance (as is the case with many other authenticators on TPF) for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout the forum. Also, please review thread OPs so you know what format to use for requests.


----------



## hrhsunshine

cdtracing said:


> Thank you for your time.  I will post the pictures when the seller sends it to me.



You are very welcome and thank you for your contribution to TPF.


----------



## cdtracing

hrhsunshine said:


> You are very welcome and thank you for your contribution to TPF.



  And I appreciate yours as well!


----------



## celine2014

Hi Ladies,

Will you please take a look at the below bag? This will be my first Givenchy purse and I want to make sure I cover all bases! Thank you!! 

Item: "Givenchy Shoulder Bag Gold Studded Black Nylon"
Listing number is applicable: 67475-29337-PUS-JM
Seller: Cash In My Bag
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/givenchy-black-nylon-gold-studded-shoulder-bag/


----------



## hrhsunshine

celine2014 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Will you please take a look at the below bag? This will be my first Givenchy purse and I want to make sure I cover all bases! Thank you!!
> 
> Item: "Givenchy Shoulder Bag Gold Studded Black Nylon"
> Listing number is applicable: 67475-29337-PUS-JM
> Seller: Cash In My Bag
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/givenchy-black-nylon-gold-studded-shoulder-bag/



Please review my guidelines in my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who contributely broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## ivanafgr

xoxo18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can someone please help me authenticate this bag please? I bought it from Raffaello Network and read mixed reviews from it so I just want to double check again and the serial no is MA0142 as its not really clear on the pic. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale


 
Hello!!
I bought the same bag as you...with the same numbers. Is this authentic (my) or not?


Thank you


----------



## mrob

Hi, hoping someone can authenticate this for me please?

Item: Givenchy small Nightingale bag
Seller: sas61192
Item#: 221938500304
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221938500304?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I also asked for some additional pics:


----------



## mrob

And another one:


----------



## jenniferj11

Can someone please authenticate this? thank you http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-antigona-small-/221936185207?hash=item33ac6d6f77:g:ofEAAOSw5VFWFeuS


----------



## hrhsunshine

mrob said:


> And another one:



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenniferj11 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this? thank you http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-antigona-small-/221936185207?hash=item33ac6d6f77:g:ofEAAOSw5VFWFeuS



Please refer to the OP and my signature thread for formats, requirements, and my criteria for requests.


----------



## mrob

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you very much for your time and help. Greatly appreciated


----------



## coeli28

I cant see any red flags looks good to me too &#128522;


----------



## ChristinaJoan

Hi Ladies,


Please help Authenticate mini Givenchy for me! 


Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Mini Sugar Bag in Deep Blue "NWT" 
Listing#: 181877479568
Seller: loukpeach
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18187747956...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


Thanks!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ChristinaJoan said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> 
> Please help Authenticate mini Givenchy for me!
> 
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Mini Sugar Bag in Deep Blue "NWT"
> Listing#: 181877479568
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18187747956...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Authentic


----------



## Schyly

Hi everyone!

I've been looking forever to buy a Medium size Givenchy Antigona bag in grained goat leather, so i have found 2 on ebay but want to make sure if they are authentic . Can anyone please help me confirm these 2 bags please:


1) 

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BAG
Listing#: 331706617808
Seller: marah6604
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331706617808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


2)

Item :Givenchy Black Leather Antigona Shoulder Bag, Medium Size, Authentic Bag
Listing#:14183022659
Seller: pyron_33
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141830226596?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## jensen

hello does anyone know which Collection this sweatshirt is from?and is it a fake?thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Schyly said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been looking forever to buy a Medium size Givenchy Antigona bag in grained goat leather, so i have found 2 on ebay but want to make sure if they are authentic . Can anyone please help me confirm these 2 bags please:
> 
> 
> 1)
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM BAG
> Listing#: 331706617808
> Seller: marah6604
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331706617808?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> Item :Givenchy Black Leather Antigona Shoulder Bag, Medium Size, Authentic Bag
> Listing#:14183022659
> Seller: pyron_33
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141830226596?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!



Please review my signature block for criteria. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF. Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jensen said:


> hello does anyone know which Collection this sweatshirt is from?and is it a fake?thank you



Please read the OP of threads and the guidelines of contributing authenticators prior to posting.


----------



## jensen

hrhsunshine said:


> Please read the OP of threads and the guidelines of contributing authenticators prior to posting.


 I'm new.sorry what did I do wrong?


----------



## hrhsunshine

jensen said:


> I'm new.sorry what did I do wrong?




You should refer to OPs for rules or guidelines for a thread. Some are strictly photo threads or allow comments as well. Authentication threads will have formats to follow so information is submitted in a uniform manner, making it easier for authenticators to see the info.  Members can research a thread to see if an item has been posted already or not.  Really, all in the name of efficiency.

Authenticators will also have their own criteria on what they will do or not do.  You can see mine in my signature block.

However, with all that said, I don't know of anyone active on the forum who can assist with Givenchy clothing.  Right now, it is strictly bags.

You may want to post a thread on this and see if anyone can answer your question. HTH.


----------



## mrob

Hi, apologies in advance if this is the wrong place to ask this but was really hoping someone could tell me if some Givenchy bags come with black dust bags with GIVENCHY then PARIS underneath written on them. I have only ever come across white dust bags before but have seen a bag I'm interested in that comes with a black one? TIA


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Black Messenger Bag
Seller: Seta P
Item#: 9212695
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-messenger-bag-black-9212695/

It is my understanding that not everyone can see tradesy listngs so I am attaching pics from this listing. I will be submitting another reply to post pics the seller sent to me based on the criteria needed in the OP.   TIA!


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Fab Fashionista said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Black Messenger Bag
> Seller: Seta P
> Item#: 9212695
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-messenger-bag-black-9212695/
> 
> It is my understanding that not everyone can see tradesy listngs so I am attaching pics from this listing. I will be submitting another reply to post pics the seller sent to me based on the criteria needed in the OP.   TIA!



Here are additional shots from the seller, Seta P on Tradesy.  Thank you again!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Item: givenchy nightingale medium leather tote handbag 

Listing: 151888553116

Seller: fashion_porter28

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/151888553116 








Pls help to authentic before I purchase

Thanks in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fab Fashionista said:


> Here are additional shots from the seller, Seta P on Tradesy.  Thank you again!



Based on the photos, this bag is authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Item: givenchy nightingale medium leather tote handbag
> 
> Listing: 151888553116
> 
> Seller: fashion_porter28
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/151888553116
> 
> View attachment 3192676
> View attachment 3192677
> View attachment 3192678
> View attachment 3192679
> View attachment 3192680
> 
> 
> Pls help to authentic before I purchase
> 
> Thanks in advance



Authentic


----------



## Holliewelsh20

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thanks for quick authenticating


----------



## Fab Fashionista

hrhsunshine said:


> Based on the photos, this bag is authentic



Thank you, hrhsunshine!  I really appreciate it and am excited to join in the Givenchy fun on this forum.  Have the best day!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Thanks for quick authenticating





Fab Fashionista said:


> Thank you, hrhsunshine!  I really appreciate it and am excited to join in the Givenchy fun on this forum.  Have the best day!



You are both very welcome.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## evish

hellooo  someone can help me? please please pleeaasee 
from wich season this bag comes? why zip color is  different


----------



## madame_melissa

Hi ladies, could anyone help me authenticate this Antigona, thank you in advance 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium
Listing number: 262150617110
Seller: rach-rachelle
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262150617110
Comments: All the photos are posted on the listing as I asked her to put them up, please let me know if you require any more and I'll ask her to take more and post them up again


----------



## madame_melissa

Hi ladies, sorry for posting again, but I found a few more that I would like to be authenticated. I will post/ update with more photos if required.

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Orange
Listing number: 281857165597
Seller: ajar000
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...165597?hash=item419fff091d:g:UxEAAOSwT5tWI2OM

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Black
Listing Number: 281860542020
Seller: jmwvy5j
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...542020?hash=item41a0328e44:g:FwUAAOSwcdBWTIIH
Comments: I've asked her for some more photos and will pop them up on here once she messages back xx


----------



## hrhsunshine

evish said:


> hellooo  someone can help me? please please pleeaasee
> from wich season this bag comes? why zip color is  different





madame_melissa said:


> Hi ladies, could anyone help me authenticate this Antigona, thank you in advance
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium
> Listing number: 262150617110
> Seller: rach-rachelle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/262150617110
> Comments: All the photos are posted on the listing as I asked her to put them up, please let me know if you require any more and I'll ask her to take more and post them up again



Ladies, pls review my signature block for my criteria and guidelines. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute widely throughout TPF.  

EVISH, pls also reviww OPs for thread submission formats. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Ann520

GIVENCHY shoes looks very fashionable and comfortable,I have noticed that this style of shoes in the store :inshopss.co is similar to it,who ever buy there?how about the quality of this shoes?Is it original box?


----------



## bagluvvr

Hi hope you could help me authenticate this givenchy pandora thank you


----------



## bagluvvr

hi hope you can help me authenticate this. thank you so much


----------



## neonjetplane

Hey ladies this is from my mini givenchy antigona' strap. Year 2014 (not able to detach strap) the stiching goes through the center of my strap. Is this normal? Authentic?


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluvvr said:


> hi hope you can help me authenticate this. thank you so much





neonjetplane said:


> Hey ladies this is from my mini givenchy antigona' strap. Year 2014 (not able to detach strap) the stiching goes through the center of my strap. Is this normal? Authentic?




Ladies, please read the OP for authentication threads prior to posting. Also, please review my criteria/guidelines found in my signature block.  Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## bagluvvr

Hi ladies, hope you can help me authenticate  thanks in advance!!

Item: BRAND NEW Givenchy Small Grained Goatskin Pandora in Red
Seller: Bagmistress
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BRAND-NEW-Gi...883981?hash=item235d7637cd:g:jF0AAOSwI-BWKfzN


----------



## bagluvvr

adding more photos that the seller sent! thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluvvr said:


> Hi ladies, hope you can help me authenticate  thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item: BRAND NEW Givenchy Small Grained Goatskin Pandora in Red
> Seller: Bagmistress
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/BRAND-NEW-Gi...883981?hash=item235d7637cd:g:jF0AAOSwI-BWKfzN



Photos show authentic bag


----------



## bagluvvr

hi hope you can help me authenticate this  im clearly in the search for a pandora  thank you in advance 


Item: NEW Givenchy Pandora Large in Fuschia / Red Cherry 2015
Seller: Emrys Styelle
Link: http://www.olx.ph/item/new-givenchy...-red-cherry-2015-ID6RxJl.html?p=16#b4eb2e0698


----------



## bagluvvr

Item: Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Red Sheepskin
Seller: Marga Canon 
Link: http://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-gi...arga-canon-e-bags-ID71qR7.html?p=9#b4eb2e0698

(thats their live link) but ive asked seller for additional photos  hope you can please help me authenticate! thank you so much 

thank you so much in helping me


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluvvr said:


> adding more photos that the seller sent! thank you so much



This listing has ended.



bagluvvr said:


> Item: Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Red Sheepskin
> Seller: Marga Canon
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/item/authentic-gi...arga-canon-e-bags-ID71qR7.html?p=9#b4eb2e0698
> 
> (thats their live link) but ive asked seller for additional photos  hope you can please help me authenticate! thank you so much
> 
> thank you so much in helping me



This listing is not for this particular bag. Listing cannot be just for a seller, it needs to be for the bag in question.


----------



## bagluvvr

bagluvvr said:


> hi hope you can help me authenticate this  im clearly in the search for a pandora  thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Item: NEW Givenchy Pandora Large in Fuschia / Red Cherry 2015
> Seller: Emrys Styelle
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/item/new-givenchy...-red-cherry-2015-ID6RxJl.html?p=16#b4eb2e0698


hi hrhsunshine  hope you can help me authenticate this  thank you so much


----------



## bagluvvr

hrhsunshine said:


> This listing has ended.
> 
> 
> 
> This listing is not for this particular bag. Listing cannot be just for a seller, it needs to be for the bag in question.


thank you so much for this  i hope this link is sufficient enough for you  this is a link from their official facebook account. i can assure you that this bag is not in my possession and is clearly on sale  


Item:Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Red Sheepskin 
Seller: Canon e-Bags Prime Official
link : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1657068287886952.1073745870.1478728122387637&type=3


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluvvr said:


> thank you so much for this  i hope this link is sufficient enough for you  this is a link from their official facebook account. i can assure you that this bag is not in my possession and is clearly on sale
> 
> 
> Item:Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Red Sheepskin
> Seller: Canon e-Bags Prime Official
> link : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1657068287886952.1073745870.1478728122387637&type=3



I cannot access anything with this link. It is just a log-in page


----------



## bagluvvr

Hi hrhsunshine so sorry for all of this but i truly appreciate it. i am just in the search for the perfect pandora  

hope you can help me authenticate this. ive contacted the seller and asked for additional photos  please see attached


item: Givenchy Pandora Medium
Seller: zcheanne
link: http://www.olx.ph/item/givenchy-pandora-medium-ID72gkj.html?p=2#b4eb2e0698


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagluvvr said:


> Hi hrhsunshine so sorry for all of this but i truly appreciate it. i am just in the search for the perfect pandora
> 
> hope you can help me authenticate this. ive contacted the seller and asked for additional photos  please see attached
> 
> 
> item: Givenchy Pandora Medium
> Seller: zcheanne
> link: http://www.olx.ph/item/givenchy-pandora-medium-ID72gkj.html?p=2#b4eb2e0698



I am going to be cautious with this one as I have seen lots of fakes on this site. I do not see any red flags in the photos but I have never seen a pandora with this style handle.


----------



## malaserna

Do givenchy makes bag using patent leather specially the postino bag?


----------



## Holliewelsh20

hrhsunshine said:


> You are both very welcome.  Have a great weekend!




Hi again

I know you have already authenticated the nightingale for me but I have 1 concern after receiving the bag today. 

The inner zip is more of a gunmetal compare the all other hard wear on the bag. Al other hardware is gold. 
The Zips themselves are not branded. 

Attached further pics I hope you can help to clarify for me. Just for my own piece of mind 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I know you have already authenticated the nightingale for me but I have 1 concern after receiving the bag today.
> 
> The inner zip is more of a gunmetal compare the all other hard wear on the bag. Al other hardware is gold.
> The Zips themselves are not branded.
> 
> Attached further pics I hope you can help to clarify for me. Just for my own piece of mind
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204044
> View attachment 3204046
> View attachment 3204047
> View attachment 3204048
> View attachment 3204049
> View attachment 3204050
> View attachment 3204051
> View attachment 3204053




Hi also to add the side of the Zips are branded as YKK I know other bags use riri or lampo. Like my prada and balenciaga

I saw another thread on here about pandora a using different colour Zips inside to the outside hardware. 

Pls confirm this is normal. Just never came across this on my other designer bags


----------



## hrhsunshine

Holliewelsh20 said:


> Hi again
> 
> I know you have already authenticated the nightingale for me but I have 1 concern after receiving the bag today.
> 
> The inner zip is more of a gunmetal compare the all other hard wear on the bag. Al other hardware is gold.
> The Zips themselves are not branded.
> 
> Attached further pics I hope you can help to clarify for me. Just for my own piece of mind
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204044
> View attachment 3204046
> View attachment 3204047
> View attachment 3204048
> View attachment 3204049
> View attachment 3204050
> View attachment 3204051
> View attachment 3204053



I won't discuss details of bags but will say that there are no details I see on this bag that give my reason to doubt its authenticity.  The only thing I ask is a clear straight close up shot of the front of the inside tag.


----------



## Holliewelsh20

hrhsunshine said:


> Please show the front of the inside tag and a clear straight close up










Hi 

Images previously sent reattached for you. My main concern is the hard wear colour


----------



## dignatius

Hello,

I'm a Givenchy newbie and need a little help authenticating this Antigona.  

Item: Authentic Designer Givenchy Antigona Medium Black Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag
Listing number: 172016562354
Seller: cupcake5315
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...562354?hash=item280cfc70b2:g:Oe8AAOSw8-tWXknH

Comments: The seller claims this bag came from Barneys.  Do the exterior metal logo and interior logo stamp look right to you?  I think the interior one is offset a little.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Holliewelsh20 said:


> View attachment 3204236
> View attachment 3204237
> 
> View attachment 3204238
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Images previously sent reattached for you. My main concern is the hard wear colour




As I said earlier, I won't discuss details of a bag but based on the images of this bag, I find it to be authentic.  I hope that eases your mind.


----------



## hrhsunshine

dignatius said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a Givenchy newbie and need a little help authenticating this Antigona.
> 
> Item: Authentic Designer Givenchy Antigona Medium Black Leather Tote Shoulder Handbag
> Listing number: 172016562354
> Seller: cupcake5315
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...562354?hash=item280cfc70b2:g:Oe8AAOSw8-tWXknH
> 
> Comments: The seller claims this bag came from Barneys.  Do the exterior metal logo and interior logo stamp look right to you?  I think the interior one is offset a little.



Please review my signature block for my guidelines. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF rather than just request authentications. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## vivi__

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona - Black
Listing number: 121829682611
Seller: gabbyabby_18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...682611?hash=item1c5d9d6db3:g:HcEAAOSwf-VWVPsl
Comments if any: Seller lists it as "sugar grained goatskin leather." This is incorrect, right? It looks like the bag is smooth calfskin leather from the pictures.

Adding another one...
Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona - Black - goatskin with silver hardware
Listing number: 301814269435
Seller: bham6555
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-antigona-/301814269435?hash=item46458845fb:g:YB0AAOSw8-tWVeyP
Comments if any: I have asked the seller for additional pictures but have not heard back yet.

Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

vivi__ said:


> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona - Black
> Listing number: 121829682611
> Seller: gabbyabby_18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Givench...682611?hash=item1c5d9d6db3:g:HcEAAOSwf-VWVPsl
> Comments if any: Seller lists it as "sugar grained goatskin leather." This is incorrect, right? It looks like the bag is smooth calfskin leather from the pictures.
> 
> Adding another one...
> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona - Black - goatskin with silver hardware
> Listing number: 301814269435
> Seller: bham6555
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/givenchy-antigona-/301814269435?hash=item46458845fb:g:YB0AAOSw8-tWVeyP
> Comments if any: I have asked the seller for additional pictures but have not heard back yet.
> 
> Thanks!



Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF. Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Tbs717

Hello. Anyone tell me if this seller has authentic bags. They have a lot of feed back.. Positive too. The seller name is ********* on eBay. They also have website *********.com. I am interested in one of the givenchy antigona bags (medium sized grey or red) if anyone can Check this seller out and let me know what you think! Thanks a lot !!


----------



## Holliewelsh20

hrhsunshine said:


> As I said earlier, I won't discuss details of a bag but based on the images of this bag, I find it to be authentic.  I hope that eases your mind.




Thanks again now the bags on my hands I wanted to be sure, as the Zips threw me! 
Thanks again for authenticating this bag. It is a fab bag


----------



## Tbs717

eBay seller: ********* 
Item # : 272042723777
Item name: givenchy antigona red leather satchel-medium 

I asked seller if these are stock photos & they said no that these are actual photos of the bag. Please let me know what you think of this? Seems like a good deal & reputable seller! Thanks a lot !!


----------



## tigian

Item:Givenchy Large Pandora
 Listing number:231774222428
 Seller: blondie1010
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...222428?hash=item35f6d1f85c:g:h9UAAOSwnipWYh1a


Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## tigian

Item:Authentic Givenchy Pandora Medium Black Leather Shoulder Bag 
Item Number: 191753587528
Seller: gmtovar917
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...587528?hash=item2ca5678b48:g:gbIAAOSwAKxWVnGA


Thank you!


----------



## kokobizzle

Item: Givenchy Sugar Grained Goatskin Small Antigona Dark Pink
Listing number is applicable: 102915
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-grained-goatskin-small-antigona-dark-pink-102915
Comments if any: I was wondering if the serial number is unique I have seen this on other bags and another one that was supposedly fuschia sold on fashionphile as well that has the same serial number and it looks like the dark pink. So this is really confusing

Any comments would help


----------



## hrhsunshine

tigian said:


> Item:Givenchy Large Pandora
> Listing number:231774222428
> Seller: blondie1010
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-La...222428?hash=item35f6d1f85c:g:h9UAAOSwnipWYh1a
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!





Tbs717 said:


> eBay seller: *********
> Item # : 272042723777
> Item name: givenchy antigona red leather satchel-medium
> 
> I asked seller if these are stock photos & they said no that these are actual photos of the bag. Please let me know what you think of this? Seems like a good deal & reputable seller! Thanks a lot !!





kokobizzle said:


> Item: Givenchy Sugar Grained Goatskin Small Antigona Dark Pink
> Listing number is applicable: 102915
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-grained-goatskin-small-antigona-dark-pink-102915
> Comments if any: I was wondering if the serial number is unique I have seen this on other bags and another one that was supposedly fuschia sold on fashionphile as well that has the same serial number and it looks like the dark pink. So this is really confusing
> 
> Any comments would help



Ladies, I reserve my authentication assistance for members who have a history of contributing widely throughout TPF.  Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## lzhang021

Item: Givenchy Black Pandora with Studs
Seller: unorthodox13thhttps://carousell.com/unorthodox13th/
Link: https://carousell.com/p/36375547

I would like to ask someone to authenticate this bag, thanks folks!


----------



## sincerelysuzana

Please authenticate: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Ant...0059&clkid=1727058040077778825&_qi=RTM2067270

TIA!


----------



## Amanda5676

Item: 181940705228
Seller: ofthemoment 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Antig...av=WON&trxId=0
Comments if any: Thank you for your help!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lzhang021 said:


> Item: Givenchy Black Pandora with Studs
> Seller: unorthodox13th
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/36375547
> 
> I would like to ask someone to authenticate this bag, thanks folks!





sincerelysuzana said:


> Please authenticate: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Ant...0059&clkid=1727058040077778825&_qi=RTM2067270
> 
> TIA!





Amanda5676 said:


> Item: 181940705228
> Seller: ofthemoment
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Antig...av=WON&trxId=0
> Comments if any: Thank you for your help!



Ladies, please review my signature block. I reserve my authentication assistance for active members who have a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF. Thank you.


----------



## Tbs717

ok. Thank you! I am new to purse forum and have been beginning to get involved in some discussions. (still learning my way around the site). Will come back and try again for authentication before I buy and do not want to make a mistake =( Thanks!


----------



## mirn

Hi,

I found this Pandora on eBay and was wondering if it is authentic or not. Something seems off as it seems a bit different to my Pandoras, although they are the mini size and the latest version. I have contacted the seller and they claim that it is 100% authentic, although they have thrown away all cards and receipt and have also lost the dust bag (seems odd). I don't even know if it can be authenticated because they also happened to misplace the long strap. Could you please let me know if you need more photos to authenticate?

Item: Givenchy Handbag
Listing number: 161906408560
Seller: smac1966
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161906408560?euid=91ffc0008dce494b8e8a7016986e6b75&cp=1

I've attached a few extra photos which the seller had sent me.



















Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Tbs717 said:


> ok. Thank you! I am new to purse forum and have been beginning to get involved in some discussions. (still learning my way around the site). Will come back and try again for authentication before I buy and do not want to make a mistake =( Thanks!



Thanks for your understanding and cooperation! Looking forward to "seeing" you around


----------



## hrhsunshine

mirn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this Pandora on eBay and was wondering if it is authentic or not. Something seems off as it seems a bit different to my Pandoras, although they are the mini size and the latest version. I have contacted the seller and they claim that it is 100% authentic, although they have thrown away all cards and receipt and have also lost the dust bag (seems odd). I don't even know if it can be authenticated because they also happened to misplace the long strap. Could you please let me know if you need more photos to authenticate?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Handbag
> Listing number: 161906408560
> Seller: smac1966
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161906408560?euid=91ffc0008dce494b8e8a7016986e6b75&cp=1
> 
> I've attached a few extra photos which the seller had sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Please review my signature block for my guidelines. I reserve my assistance for active members who have a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF. Thank you.


----------



## goldfish19

Hi hrhsunshine! 

Can you please authenticate this mini pandora:

Item: GIVENCHY PINK ROSE PANDORA MINI MESSENGER BAG
Listing number: 231775533728
Seller: jandillc2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231775533728?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hi hrhsunshine!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this mini pandora:
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY PINK ROSE PANDORA MINI MESSENGER BAG
> Listing number: 231775533728
> Seller: jandillc2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231775533728?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks like the listing has ended


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks like the listing has ended




Yes. I actually posted 5 hours before it was about to end. I was too late


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Yes. I actually posted 5 hours before it was about to end. I was too late



Oh, I am sorry.  It is a very busy time. Hope I can catch your next one sooner.


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> Oh, I am sorry.  It is a very busy time. Hope I can catch your next one sooner.




No problem at all! I've bought 3 Givenchy bags that you authenticated and am very happy with them. I appreciate the work you do here


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> No problem at all! I've bought 3 Givenchy bags that you authenticated and am very happy with them. I appreciate the work you do here



You're a happy camper!


----------



## jp23

Hello Hrhsunshine! I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on this bag! Thank you so much in advanced!

Title: Givenchy Pepe medium Pandora black
Seller: rfal1773
Item: 111852687011
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111852687011


----------



## LuNi22

hey guys  
my boyfriend bought me this Givenchy Nightingale Medium bag at a thrift shop in Germany. 
Could you check if it is an authentic bag? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## hrhsunshine

jp23 said:


> Hello Hrhsunshine! I was wondering if you could give me your opinion on this bag! Thank you so much in advanced!
> 
> Title: Givenchy Pepe medium Pandora black
> Seller: rfal1773
> Item: 111852687011
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/111852687011



I am sorry. The listing ended. Busy time of year. Hope to be able to help you next time.


----------



## hrhsunshine

LuNi22 said:


> hey guys
> my boyfriend bought me this Givenchy Nightingale Medium bag at a thrift shop in Germany.
> Could you check if it is an authentic bag?
> Thanks a lot



Please refer to my signature block for my preferences and restrictions. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## jp23

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry. The listing ended. Busy time of year. Hope to be able to help you next time.




No problem! Thank you for looking for me


----------



## slxli

I've just been comparing the codes with my friend's givenchy antigona and the ones online and i find that the #1 is a bit weird compared to other serial codes... Just curious but is it possible that givenchy uses different fonts for their serial codes? Is it supposed to look like this? The orange serial code was the one I found on fashionphile and the black one is my friend's... what do you guys think?


----------



## Yviram

Dear hrhsunshine  
Kindly authenticate this Givenchy bag that I was love at first sight &#128150; &#128150; &#128150;  
Initially, I was looking forward to buy Gucci Sukey. I post it and confirm its authenticity by TPF but unfortunately it was sold out (so fast!) &#128546;&#128546; then this Givenchy bag came  so hopefully I will be lucky enough to get this &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;

Item name: Givenchy Lucrezia
Seller : friend of my friend
Selling price: $800 with dustbag

I attached pictures for your evaluation.  Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hrhsunshine

slxli said:


> I've just been comparing the codes with my friend's givenchy antigona and the ones online and i find that the #1 is a bit weird compared to other serial codes... Just curious but is it possible that givenchy uses different fonts for their serial codes? Is it supposed to look like this? The orange serial code was the one I found on fashionphile and the black one is my friend's... what do you guys think?




Please refer to my signature block. I authenticate bags that are actively on sale with a live link, not bags in your possession.  Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yviram said:


> Dear hrhsunshine
> Kindly authenticate this Givenchy bag that I was love at first sight &#128150; &#128150; &#128150;
> Initially, I was looking forward to buy Gucci Sukey. I post it and confirm its authenticity by TPF but unfortunately it was sold out (so fast!) &#128546;&#128546; then this Givenchy bag came  so hopefully I will be lucky enough to get this &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;
> 
> Item name: Givenchy Lucrezia
> Seller : friend of my friend
> Selling price: $800 with dustbag
> 
> I attached pictures for your evaluation.  Many thanks in advance.



Please refer to my signature block for my preferences. I assist active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF and I only assist on sales with an active link.


----------



## aceofspades

Item: givenchy antigona small
Listing number: 221971690034
Seller: 2012tomjackie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221971690034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## hrhsunshine

aceofspades said:


> Item: givenchy antigona small
> Listing number: 221971690034
> Seller: 2012tomjackie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221971690034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies



Please review my signature block. My preference is to assist a tive members who contribute broadly throughout TPF rather than use it primarily to receive authentications.


----------



## Yviram

hrhsunshine said:


> Please refer to my signature block for my preferences. I assist active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF and I only assist on sales with an active link.



Thank you for your reply &#128521;
I understand your own preferences before authenticating, but I'm hoping you'll at least give consideration &#128524; I'm looking forward on contributing and be active in TPF, but of course I have to make sure it's authenticity before sharing experiences to others &#9786;&#65039; That's is why I post it here. Anyway as I said earlier I truly understand your preferences. Wish you all the best and the whole TPF &#128077;&#128521;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Yviram said:


> Thank you for your reply &#128521;
> I understand your own preferences before authenticating, but I'm hoping you'll at least give consideration &#128524; I'm looking forward on contributing and be active in TPF, but of course I have to make sure it's authenticity before sharing experiences to others &#9786;&#65039; That's is why I post it here. Anyway as I said earlier I truly understand your preferences. Wish you all the best and the whole TPF &#128077;&#128521;




Thank you for your understanding. I look forward to seeing you around the forum. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cathyyuuy

hi, pls help me authenticate this bag... thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cathyyuuy said:


> hi, pls help me authenticate this bag... thanks
> 
> View attachment 3222763



Please read guidelines and criteria before posting on authentication threads.  My preferences for assisting are found on my signature block.


----------



## Xtydgonzales

I have been trying ro upload photos but im receiving an error failed. I wanted to authenticate a givenchy nightingale


----------



## goldfish19

Hello again, hrhsunshine! 

Can you please authenticate this mini pandora:

Item: GIVENCHY Goat Leather Handle&Shoulder Bag Pandora BB05253012 MINI Oxblood
Listing number: 1917672553933
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19176725539...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

Thank you so much! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hello again, hrhsunshine!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this mini pandora:
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Leather Handle&Shoulder Bag Pandora BB05253012 MINI Oxblood
> Listing number: 1917672553933
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19176725539...1&exe=13453&ext=34391&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> Thank you so much! Happy Holidays!!



The bag in the photos is authentic


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> The bag in the photos is authentic




Thank you &#129303;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## yeezus

I received this as a Christmas gift but I'm not sure if it's legit or not, can you please help me? Here are the pics.

nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28//151228020443586126.jpg
nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28//151228020450514533.jpg
nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/151228020451318502.jpg
nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/151228020453321609.jpg
nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/1512280204558101.jpg
nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/151228020455827360.jpg


----------



## hrhsunshine

yeezus said:


> I received this as a Christmas gift but I'm not sure if it's legit or not, can you please help me? Here are the pics.
> 
> nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28//151228020443586126.jpg
> nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28//151228020450514533.jpg
> nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/151228020451318502.jpg
> nsa38.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/151228020453321609.jpg
> nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/1512280204558101.jpg
> nsa37.casimages.com/img/2015/12/28/151228020455827360.jpg



Please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Zuhrah

Item: Givenchy AUTH. Grained Goatskin Pandora Mini Messenger Crossbody Blue NWT
Seller:  clarsanna
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351614484907

Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Zuhrah said:


> Item: Givenchy AUTH. Grained Goatskin Pandora Mini Messenger Crossbody Blue NWT
> Seller:  clarsanna
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351614484907
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good


----------



## merderedit

Please help authenticate the following:

Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle Bag Antigona BB05100012 MEDIUM Oxblood
Listing number is applicable: item# 191766699551
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191766699551?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: looks like seller has excellent feedback on ebay.  However, i can't seem to find much reference on them on other sites. even quite minimal in this forum.  Of note, they have been quick to reply to queries and are registered with Paypal.  Please advise.


----------



## hrhsunshine

merderedit said:


> Please help authenticate the following:
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle Bag Antigona BB05100012 MEDIUM Oxblood
> Listing number is applicable: item# 191766699551
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191766699551?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any: looks like seller has excellent feedback on ebay.  However, i can't seem to find much reference on them on other sites. even quite minimal in this forum.  Of note, they have been quick to reply to queries and are registered with Paypal.  Please advise.



Please refer to my signature block for my preferences in assisting with authentications. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Kristinedoumit

Did you ever buy from them? Please let me know as I am contemplating purchasing. I wanted to ask about the seller but read that since I'm a new meme we they won't confirm if fake or not.


----------



## Lauren0404

Item: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora 'Old' Medium Messenger Bag MSRP $1,940+**NR**
Listing number: 321961011925
Seller:  superseller8871
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...1925&clkid=2261129415066420586&_qi=RTM2247625 

I would be very thankful for some assistance authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance. Happy New Year


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lauren0404 said:


> Item: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora 'Old' Medium Messenger Bag MSRP $1,940+**NR**
> Listing number: 321961011925
> Seller:  superseller8871
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...1925&clkid=2261129415066420586&_qi=RTM2247625
> 
> I would be very thankful for some assistance authenticating this bag. Thanks in advance. Happy New Year



Authentic


----------



## Lauren0404

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thanks again


----------



## nyangel122191

Hi I bought this from Trendlee, so please let me know if this bag is authentic! Thank you 
item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-0-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-6-0.jpg?width=720&height=960

They don't have a picture of the front of the tag unfortunately.


----------



## lilychan9234

Good evening everyone, 

Currently there is a small nightingale listed for only £485, is this authentic or simply just fake?  The owner said the serial number is MA1104. 

Cheers! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111861403624?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ho_chris

Hi hrhsunshine,


Am new to Givenchy and looking to buy my first bag.
Would like to get your opinion on this bag.


Item: GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE MEDIUM SATCHEL SHOULDER BAG 
 Listing number: 161936848638
 Seller: SimonSuperStore
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-NI...848638?hash=item25b43036fe:g:ng4AAOSwwPhWib6G

TIA


----------



## ho_chris

Hi hrhsunshine,

Another listing need your kind authentication

 Item: Authentic  Glazed pebbled leather  Givenchy Nightingale in black large				 		 Listing number: 201495449685
 Seller: sideoffries
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...449685?hash=item2eea109055:g:SQQAAOSwf-VWYMFh
 TIA


----------



## ho_chris

Another listing ...
Would need your kind authentication

 Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium AUTHENTIC!! 	
Listing number: 221980929093
 Seller: mmckoz
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...929093?hash=item33af182c45:g:4-4AAOSwcBhWXgHP
 TIA


----------



## nyangel122191

Please authenticate this Tinhan bag. Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

nyangel122191 said:


> Hi I bought this from Trendlee, so please let me know if this bag is authentic! Thank you
> item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-0-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-4-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-5-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> item3.tradesy.com/images/givenchy-nightingale-leather-tote-bag-5719492-6-0.jpg?width=720&height=960
> 
> They don't have a picture of the front of the tag unfortunately.



Please refer to my signature block. I assist on bags currently for sale, not purchased items.  I also assist active members who contribute widely throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lilychan9234 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> 
> Currently there is a small nightingale listed for only £485, is this authentic or simply just fake?  The owner said the serial number is MA1104.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111861403624?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT





Please refer to my signature block. I assist active members with a history of contributing  widely throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

ho_chris said:


> Another listing ...
> Would need your kind authentication
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium AUTHENTIC!!
> Listing number: 221980929093
> Seller: mmckoz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...929093?hash=item33af182c45:g:4-4AAOSwcBhWXgHP
> TIA




Please refer to my signature block. I assist active members with a history of contributing  widely throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nyangel122191 said:


> Please authenticate this Tinhan bag. Thank you



Please refer to my signature block. I assist active members with a history of contributing  widely throughout TPF.


----------



## Anya20

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Bag?  Thanks so much!

Seller: gri.rob
Listing number :141866180441:
Item: Givenchy Antigona Bag 
Link:http://www.ebay.es/itm/141866180441?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## hrhsunshine

Anya20 said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Bag?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Seller: gri.rob
> Listing number :141866180441:
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Bag
> Link:http://www.ebay.es/itm/141866180441?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




This listing seems to have ended.


----------



## merderedit

Thank you for considering.  New to the forum but looking forward to participating in this community.


----------



## merderedit

do any of your antigonas have GIVENCHY PARIS on the underside of the zip instead of the Raggatonni Italy?


----------



## Anya20

hrhsunshine said:


> This listing seems to have ended.



His, yes I  won it because I didn't have time to wait for the answer but I didn't pay yet. The seller told me that had the receipt and now doesn't have it. Also sent me some other pictures after the auction that made me wonder too. Because the interior tag doesn't say Givenchy made in Italy but just Givenchy and another tag with Made in Italy EF000099.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Anya20 said:


> His, yes I  won it because I didn't have time to wait for the answer but I didn't pay yet. The seller told me that had the receipt and now doesn't have it. Also sent me some other pictures after the auction that made me wonder too. Because the interior tag doesn't say Givenchy made in Italy but just Givenchy and another tag with Made in Italy EF000099.




I am sorry but I don't authenticate on purchased items.


----------



## Lauren0404

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




I think I've been had. Another bag with the same serial number as the bag I bid on and won popped up on eBay today:


----------



## Lauren0404

Lauren0404 said:


> I think I've been had. Another bag with the same serial number as the bag I bid on and won popped up on eBay today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233518
> View attachment 3233519




Nevermind, just realized it's not actually a serial number, but a date code? Almost had a heart attack lol


----------



## Schyly

merderedit said:


> do any of your antigonas have GIVENCHY PARIS on the underside of the zip instead of the Raggatonni Italy?


Yes my antigona does!


----------



## merderedit

Schyly said:


> Yes my antigona does!



Thanks! All this talk of authenticity (even from major dept stores) I think messed with my nerves hehe


----------



## rose67672000

merderedit said:


> do any of your antigonas have GIVENCHY PARIS on the underside of the zip instead of the Raggatonni Italy?



Hello, yes mine does, an Antigona bought at the end of Summer last year xxx


----------



## jana007

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate these Antigonas?

Seller: David
Listing number: 271700700
Item: Givenchy leather handbag
Link: http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...ivenchy-antigona-leren-handtas-271700700.html

I got some additional pics:


----------



## jana007




----------



## jana007

This is the second one 

Seller: David
Listing number: 271701548
Item: Givenchy leather handbag
Link: http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-accessoires/dameskleding/tassen/givenchy-leren-handtas-271701548.html

Extra pics:





































Many thanks for your time


----------



## jana007

[/IMG]


----------



## hrhsunshine

jana007 said:


> [/IMG]



The links don't take me to anything that looks like a sales listing.


----------



## jana007

hrhsunshine said:


> The links don't take me to anything that looks like a sales listing.


Hello, thank you for responding. These are the sales listings, I mentioned them in the beginning. 

http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-accessoires/dameskleding/tassen/givenchy-leren-handtas-271701548.html

http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...ivenchy-antigona-leren-handtas-271700700.html

It's basically a Belgian version of 'Craigslist'. The seller is guaranteeing they're authentic and I'm really interested in buying them, but wanted to have them checked first of course.
I hope you'll consider looking at them, either ways thank you for your time


----------



## hrhsunshine

jana007 said:


> Hello, thank you for responding. These are the sales listings, I mentioned them in the beginning.
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-accessoires/dameskleding/tassen/givenchy-leren-handtas-271701548.html
> 
> http://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acce...ivenchy-antigona-leren-handtas-271700700.html
> 
> It's basically a Belgian version of 'Craigslist'. The seller is guaranteeing they're authentic and I'm really interested in buying them, but wanted to have them checked first of course.
> I hope you'll consider looking at them, either ways thank you for your time




Noticed a couple of details that I feel are wrong.


----------



## jana007

hrhsunshine said:


> Noticed a couple of details that I feel are wrong.


Thank you so much. Wow, can't believe how good the fakes have gotten... Will report the listing.
Thanks again and if it's not too late- Happy new year


----------



## hrhsunshine

jana007 said:


> Thank you so much. Wow, can't believe how good the fakes have gotten... Will report the listing.
> Thanks again and if it's not too late- Happy new year



Yes, it is unfortunate.  Ur welcome and happy new year to you too!


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Black Messenger Bag
Seller: Gabrille G
Item#: 10572541
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenc...bbled-satchel-beige-10572541/?tref=s_designer

It is my understanding that not everyone can see tradesy listngs so I am attaching pics from this listing.  TIA!  I have caught the bug!


----------



## PaPalombo

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic.


Looks so good!


----------



## jana007

hrhsunshine said:


> Yes, it is unfortunate.  Ur welcome and happy new year to you too!



Thank you!


----------



## nigisid

Seller: the.fashion.diva 
 Listing number :172050786131
 Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small Goatskin 
 Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/64-OFF-EUC-A...786131?hash=item280f06a753:g:igUAAOSwNSxVETQQ




Seller: the.fashion.diva 
 Listing number :181981179097
 Item: Givenchy Nightingale Micro Goatskin Red
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Auth-Gi...179097?hash=item2a5eec6cd9:g:AwUAAOSwv-NWXqQf


Hi, was interested in these bags from the same seller, if someone could verify and comment?  Thanks in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fab Fashionista said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Black Messenger Bag
> Seller: Gabrille G
> Item#: 10572541
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenc...bbled-satchel-beige-10572541/?tref=s_designer
> 
> It is my understanding that not everyone can see tradesy listngs so I am attaching pics from this listing.  TIA!  I have caught the bug!




The link goes to an error page.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nigisid said:


> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> Listing number :172050786131
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Small Goatskin
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/64-OFF-EUC-A...786131?hash=item280f06a753:g:igUAAOSwNSxVETQQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: the.fashion.diva
> Listing number :181981179097
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Micro Goatskin Red
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/SALE-Auth-Gi...179097?hash=item2a5eec6cd9:g:AwUAAOSwv-NWXqQf
> 
> 
> Hi, was interested in these bags from the same seller, if someone could verify and comment?  Thanks in advance




Please review my signature block. I assist active members who have a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## Teags

Hi guys

Can you please authenticate the following Givenchy bag:

Item: Givenchy small Antigona

Seller: ddeeddee

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Excellent-Condition-/272098702704?nav=

Comments: black in colour and pre owned

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Teags said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can you please authenticate the following Givenchy bag:
> 
> Item: Givenchy small Antigona
> 
> Seller: ddeeddee
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Excellent-Condition-/272098702704?nav=
> 
> Comments: black in colour and pre owned
> 
> Thank you



Pls review my signature block. I assist active members who have a history of contributing widely throughout TPF. Thank u.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate the following Givenchy bag:

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE

Seller: theitalianluxury 

Item number 281904077882


Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...077882?hash=item41a2cadc3a:g:~PkAAOSwZG9WiN1V

Thank you in advance!


----------



## HMS0525

Hi! I'm planning to purchase a Givenchy Nightingale from a local reseller. Can you please help authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

HMS0525 said:


> Hi! I'm planning to purchase a Givenchy Nightingale from a local reseller. Can you please help authenticate. Thanks in advance!



Please review my guidelines in my signature block.  Thank u.


----------



## Fab Fashionista

hrhsunshine said:


> The link goes to an error page.


Here it is again:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenc...pebbled-satchel-beige-10572541/?tref=category

Thank you!!


----------



## khanittas

Hi hrhsunshine,

I am planning to buy my first Givenchy Lucrezia. Could you please have a look? It's from private seller.

Link: http://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3548937

Photos: 


[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522954173_zpsczuauzjx.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522957370_zpszpr6oeap.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522960298_zpsxzm9ffdm.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522964542_zps9rk9mav7.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522968602_zpslgwm2prj.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522973216_zpszhqimy7t.jpg.html]


[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522981191_zpsfc07zkqq.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452523012267_zpsptawzacs.jpg.html]


----------



## Clairebear0124

brian said:


> fake... :ninja:
> 
> the same seller also has a fake black patent listed right now.




Can someone authenticate this Givenchy Medium Eclipse Hobo Bag?


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fab Fashionista said:


> Here it is again:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenc...pebbled-satchel-beige-10572541/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you!!




Sorry but I am still getting the error page


----------



## hrhsunshine

khanittas said:


> Hi hrhsunshine,
> 
> I am planning to buy my first Givenchy Lucrezia. Could you please have a look? It's from private seller.
> 
> Link: http://m.siambrandname.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3548937
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522954173_zpsczuauzjx.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522957370_zpszpr6oeap.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522960298_zpsxzm9ffdm.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522964542_zps9rk9mav7.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522968602_zpslgwm2prj.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522973216_zpszhqimy7t.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452522981191_zpsfc07zkqq.jpg.html]
> 
> [URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1452523012267_zpsptawzacs.jpg.html]




Please always review OPs and authenticator signature blocks prior to posting.


----------



## PaPalombo

Hello! May anyone please help me to authenticate this nightingale?
Item: GIVENCHY!!! MARAVILHOSA! 
Seller: Amie Outlet
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/_7FK6gq_ed/?taken-by=amieoutlet
Could you please have a look? The seller is not an e-commerce and this link is from her instagram but she send same pictures to me by email.


----------



## PaPalombo

Lauren0404 said:


> Nevermind, just realized it's not actually a serial number, but a date code? Almost had a heart attack lol


Wow! Nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

PaPalombo said:


> Hello! May anyone please help me to authenticate this nightingale?
> Item: GIVENCHY!!! MARAVILHOSA!
> Seller: Amie Outlet
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/_7FK6gq_ed/?taken-by=amieoutlet
> Could you please have a look? The seller is not an e-commerce and this link is from her instagram but she send same pictures to me by email.



Please review my signature block. I assist active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## Lauren0404

This may be obvious to some, but I just wanted to throw out a warning to check your bags once you receive them after a winning bid on ebay or any other non-authorized website. I bid on a Givenchy, previously authenticated by the awesome hrhsunshine and I was sent a different bag that was not the bag pictured in the photos on the listing. Some details were off and I'm no expert, but it seemed to be fake. Luckily I was able to return it for a refund.


----------



## merderedit

Lauren0404 said:


> This may be obvious to some, but I just wanted to throw out a warning to check your bags once you receive them after a winning bid on ebay or any other non-authorized website. I bid on a Givenchy, previously authenticated by the awesome hrhsunshine and I was sent a different bag that was not the bag pictured in the photos on the listing. Some details were off and I'm no expert, but it seemed to be fake. Luckily I was able to return it for a refund.



would you mind sharing the name of seller or perhaps the listing? Im sure that seller has several other "fake" listing...


----------



## Lauren0404

merderedit said:


> would you mind sharing the name of seller or perhaps the listing? Im sure that seller has several other "fake" listing...




Here is the listing: she also has hidden negative feedback on toolhaus.org:

Item: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora 'Old' Medium Messenger Bag MSRP $1,940+**NR**


Listing number: 321961011925


Seller:  superseller8871


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...1925&clkid=2261129415066420586&_qi=RTM2247625


----------



## merderedit

Lauren0404 said:


> Here is the listing: she also has hidden negative feedback on toolhaus.org:
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora 'Old' Medium Messenger Bag MSRP $1,940+**NR**
> 
> 
> Listing number: 321961011925
> 
> 
> Seller:  superseller8871
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...1925&clkid=2261129415066420586&_qi=RTM2247625



Thank you for sharing...I'm sure this will be great help to othe ebay shoppers out there


----------



## Daephine

Lauren0404 said:


> Here is the listing: she also has hidden negative feedback on toolhaus.org:
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Pepe Pandora 'Old' Medium Messenger Bag MSRP $1,940+**NR**
> 
> 
> Listing number: 321961011925
> 
> 
> Seller:  superseller8871
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...1925&clkid=2261129415066420586&_qi=RTM2247625


Thanks for sharing!  It seems that the seller put it up for sale again. http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/221993548481 

A whole new listing.


----------



## Lauren0404

Daephine said:


> Thanks for sharing!  It seems that the seller put it up for sale again. http://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/221993548481
> 
> A whole new listing.




That's cute. She says she bought it from Barneys but when I told her I doubted the authenticity she said she would be sure to have it authenticated before relisting? Also it shipped from California, not NJ - those things always make me uneasy too. Oh well, buyer beware.


----------



## MariaDR

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/burgundy-leather-bag-givenchy-2157141.shtml

Dear members,

I am new to this forum and new to buying designer bags and would really appreciate your help.

Could you please let me know what you think about the authenticity of this Givenchy Lucrezia from Vestiaire Collective?
It looks gteat to me but I am hardly a specialist. 

Thank you very much!
Maria


----------



## hrhsunshine

MariaDR said:


> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/givenchy/burgundy-leather-bag-givenchy-2157141.shtml
> 
> Dear members,
> 
> I am new to this forum and new to buying designer bags and would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Could you please let me know what you think about the authenticity of this Givenchy Lucrezia from Vestiaire Collective?
> It looks gteat to me but I am hardly a specialist.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> Maria



Please kindly read my signature block and always review OPs on a thread for guidelines and formats, etc.  I do prefer to assist active members with a history of broadly contributing on the forum.


----------



## MariaDR

Thank you for your reply hrhsunshine.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MariaDR said:


> Thank you for your reply hrhsunshine.



Ur welcome. I hope we see you around.


----------



## jessamynn

hi! new to the site.! been lusting over an antigona.. am i too late in the game?? found this listing on cL..

Givenchy Antigona Small Sugar Goatskin Satchel Bag--Nude color
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/5319176414.html

the seller was also kind enough to email me pics but not sure how add them on here &#129300; i've done a lot of research as to how to spot a fake but still second guessing myself..

please help and thanks so much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jessamynn said:


> hi! new to the site.! been lusting over an antigona.. am i too late in the game?? found this listing on cL..
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Small Sugar Goatskin Satchel Bag--Nude color
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/5319176414.html
> 
> the seller was also kind enough to email me pics but not sure how add them on here &#129300; i've done a lot of research as to how to spot a fake but still second guessing myself..
> 
> please help and thanks so much!



Please kindly read my signature block and always review OPs on a thread  for guidelines and formats, etc.  I do prefer to assist active members  with a history of broadly contributing on the forum.


----------



## anouk61

This Antigona looks real, what you do you think? Thanks.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...-/262237987198?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## hrhsunshine

anouk61 said:


> This Antigona looks real, what you do you think? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-S...-/262237987198?ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123



Please always read the OP prior to posting on a thread. Also review my signature for my guidelines and preferences for assisting.


----------



## juliemj

Hello, 

I'm kind of new here and I really need some help with this Givenchy nightingale bag - I do hope to find an expert here to help me out. 

Item: Givenchy "Nightingale" Satchel Handbag Tote Shopper Bag Black Leather Bag
Listing number: 381519741178
Seller: rising8
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381519741178?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

Thank you! 
I hope I posted it the right place


----------



## hrhsunshine

juliemj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm kind of new here and I really need some help with this Givenchy nightingale bag - I do hope to find an expert here to help me out.
> 
> Item: Givenchy "Nightingale" Satchel Handbag Tote Shopper Bag Black Leather Bag
> Listing number: 381519741178
> Seller: rising8
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381519741178?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!
> I hope I posted it the right place



Please review my signature block for my guidelines.  I prefer to assist members who have a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## anouk61

I am new to the site and have read how to post. Looking at other posts it appears as if all new users receive the same response. Review posting information. 
And no information is provided about authentication. While appreciate the service, it's very confusing to how it actually works.


----------



## hrhsunshine

anouk61 said:


> I am new to the site and have read how to post. Looking at other posts it appears as if all new users receive the same response. Review posting information.
> And no information is provided about authentication. While appreciate the service, it's very confusing to how it actually works.



The response is indeed the same for new posters. All authenticators are volunteers, so many prefer to assist members who are active and contribute broadly thru TPF.


----------



## JMarieBagLover

Hey, could you authenticate this bag for me please. 
It is a Givenchy Antigona small in smooth black leather with gold HW on ebay.

Listing number: 121863787326
Seller: Shian28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121863787...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121863787326&_rdc=1

The listing itself only includes two images, so I asked the seller for more, which I will attach, although they are not that clear.

I understand the listing has to be active but I wanted this bag so badly that I put in my best offer and it was accepted. But before I pay I would like a professional opinion.

Secondly I am not an active member of this forum yet as this is will be my first designer piece and so I felt like I couldn't really say anything in the current threads/posts&#128584;. I do scope the forum quite a lot though. I hope you understand.

Thanks x


----------



## hrhsunshine

JMarieBagLover said:


> Hey, could you authenticate this bag for me please.
> It is a Givenchy Antigona small in smooth black leather with gold HW on ebay.
> 
> Listing number: 121863787326
> Seller: Shian28
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121863787...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=121863787326&_rdc=1
> 
> The listing itself only includes two images, so I asked the seller for more, which I will attach, although they are not that clear.
> 
> I understand the listing has to be active but I wanted this bag so badly that I put in my best offer and it was accepted. But before I pay I would like a professional opinion.
> 
> Secondly I am not an active member of this forum yet as this is will be my first designer piece and so I felt like I couldn't really say anything in the current threads/posts&#128584;. I do scope the forum quite a lot though. I hope you understand.
> 
> Thanks x



Unfortunately, this request does not adhere to my guidelines. If I make an exception for this, I must do so for all.


----------



## chrryblssms

Please help me with this one.  

Item: Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale
Listing number: 301847476351
Seller: charissa65
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Bla...476351?hash=item464782f87f:g:AykAAOSwGotWjLDW
Comments if any: Seller says the lining was recolored and the leather tag inside was damaged due to the recoloring.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

chrryblssms said:


> Please help me with this one.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Black Medium Nightingale
> Listing number: 301847476351
> Seller: charissa65
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Bla...476351?hash=item464782f87f:g:AykAAOSwGotWjLDW
> Comments if any: Seller says the lining was recolored and the leather tag inside was damaged due to the recoloring.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please review my signature block for my guidelines and preferences for assisting.


----------



## jennrh

Hi! 

I've been lusting after the antigona. And I've found my dream combo! 

Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle Bag Antigona BB05113012 SMALL Oxblood
Listing number: 191780434356
Seller: g.d.luxury
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Goat...113012-SMALL-Oxblood-/191780434356?nav=SEARCH


Thank you  so much in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

jennrh said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've been lusting after the antigona. And I've found my dream combo!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Goat Grained Leather Top Handle Bag Antigona BB05113012 SMALL Oxblood
> Listing number: 191780434356
> Seller: g.d.luxury
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Goat...113012-SMALL-Oxblood-/191780434356?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Thank you  so much in advance



Photos are of an authentic bag. Ensure that this is indeed the item you are buying and receiving.


----------



## jennrh

hrhsunshine said:


> Photos are of an authentic bag. Ensure that this is indeed the item you are buying and receiving.



Thank you so much !!


----------



## annacordelia

Hi! Could someone confirm if this Pandora bag is legitimate?

http://r.ebay.com/lqSTFS

Pertaining to this question -- I have found very few pictures online of mini Pandora bags having a front line of stitching... was this only featured one year?


----------



## hrhsunshine

annacordelia said:


> Hi! Could someone confirm if this Pandora bag is legitimate?
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/lqSTFS
> 
> Pertaining to this question -- I have found very few pictures online of mini Pandora bags having a front line of stitching... was this only featured one year?



Always review the OP for threads prior to posting, particularly authentication threads.  Please review my signature block for my guidelines and preferences for assisting.


----------



## jp23

Hey Hrhsunshine! I just got alerted to this ad on Craigslist. I was thinking of having my parents go pick it up for me since they live in the area, but first I'd love to have your opinion.

Item: "Authentic Givnechy Medium Pandora"

Number: N/A

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/clo/5413821585.html


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lulafleur

Hi!

Coule some one please check below eBay listing, I'm looking for a Nightingale shopper, hope this one should be ok? Many thanks in advance!!


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Shopper-in-Black-/111880649543?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

Lulafleur said:


> Hi!
> 
> Coule some one please check below eBay listing, I'm looking for a Nightingale shopper, hope this one should be ok? Many thanks in advance!!
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Shopper-in-Black-/111880649543?nav=SEARCH



Pls always review an OP before posting and read my guidelines for my preferences for assisting. Thanks


----------



## Lulafleur

Hi!

I would really appreciate if someone could have a look at below eBay seller/item. I'm getting a bit suspicious! I'm searching for a nightingale shopper!!

Item: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Shopper-in-Black-/111880649543?nav=SEARCH
Listing number: 111880649543
Seller: shoeaddict27
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?sid=shoeaddict27&_pgn=1&isRefine=true
Comments if any: she claims to have no receipt of the bag as she buys used bags directly from retailers!?

Many thanks in advance!!
Kristin


----------



## lindanemer

There is a Givenchy Medium Antigona for sale on ebay, i was wondering if anybody else has purchased an authentic Givenchy with plastic on the hardwire? i haven't seen it before so i'm a bit suspicious on the authenticity. Also looking at the Givenchy logo, i'm not sure if the size is to small or it's just me overthinking?! Thanks 

(Imgaes of the bag)-http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111877996430


----------



## lindanemer

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...955781?hash=item4af7ae0105:g:WQ4AAOSwCypWoDEc

There is also this Givenchy Antigona from ebay, would really appreciate if someone could check it out, Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

lindanemer said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Givenchy...955781?hash=item4af7ae0105:g:WQ4AAOSwCypWoDEc
> 
> There is also this Givenchy Antigona from ebay, would really appreciate if someone could check it out, Thanks



Please always review the OP of a thread for guidelines/formats.  Also, review my signature block for my preferences for assisting.


----------



## ClaireOlivia

http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1090295320 
Does anybody think this is legit?  Mini Antigona purchased from a boutique in Manila ????


----------



## Juhaina

Hi, please authenticate this for me

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE
Listing number: 272111659963
Seller: theitalianluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...659963?hash=item3f5b1e6bbb:g:~ukAAOSwaA5WhpFy
Comments if any: Thanks for checking!


----------



## hrhsunshine

ClaireOlivia said:


> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-view-details.html?adId=1090295320
> Does anybody think this is legit?  Mini Antigona purchased from a boutique in Manila ????





Juhaina said:


> Hi, please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE
> Listing number: 272111659963
> Seller: theitalianluxury
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...659963?hash=item3f5b1e6bbb:g:~ukAAOSwaA5WhpFy
> Comments if any: Thanks for checking!



Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with a history of contributing widely throughout TPF.


----------



## Blossom516

Hi Experts,

For your authentication please...

 Item: Givenchy antigona black patent
Listing number: 
Seller: bangi_ph
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/222002496102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thanks in advance


----------



## vogue.girl

If you have time, can you please authenticate. Appreciate it. 

Item: red medium nightingale 

Listing number: 111880985993

Seller: (Copy from listing)

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Red-Nightingale-/111880985993?nav=SEARCH

Comments if any: she didn't post the picture of the underside of the interior tag. So I'm attaching it.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Blossom516 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> For your authentication please...
> 
> Item: Givenchy antigona black patent
> Listing number:
> Seller: bangi_ph
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/222002496102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks in advance



The listing has ended.  Please review my signature block. I assist on active sales.


----------



## hrhsunshine

vogue.girl said:


> If you have time, can you please authenticate. Appreciate it.
> 
> Item: red medium nightingale
> 
> Listing number: 111880985993
> 
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Red-Nightingale-/111880985993?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Comments if any: she didn't post the picture of the underside of the interior tag. So I'm attaching it.
> View attachment 3252146




Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## Blossom516

hrhsunshine said:


> The listing has ended.  Please review my signature block. I assist on active sales.



Hi there!

Sorry i forgot to advise that i caused its ending, i made a reservation already. However, im not that comfortable yet. Please i need your guidance. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Blossom516

Dear Experts,

Im reposting my request with additional comments. For your authentication please...

Item: Givenchy antigona black patent
Listing number: 
Seller: bangi_ph
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/222002496102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageNa me=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Note ad is no longer active because i have already tendered my reservation fee. I hope u can still authenticate before i proceed to pay in full.

Thanks a lot. You're a big help as always.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Blossom516 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Im reposting my request with additional comments. For your authentication please...
> 
> Item: Givenchy antigona black patent
> Listing number:
> Seller: bangi_ph
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/222002496102?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageNa me=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Note ad is no longer active because i have already tendered my reservation fee. I hope u can still authenticate before i proceed to pay in full.
> 
> Thanks a lot. You're a big help as always.



I am very sorry, but my guidelines specify that I only assist on live sales.  If I make an exception for one, I have to for all.  Please always post a request prior to purchase/reservation.  I usually check daily. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Blossom516

hrhsunshine said:


> I am very sorry, but my guidelines specify that I only assist on live sales.  If I make an exception for one, I have to for all.  Please always post a request prior to purchase/reservation.  I usually check daily. Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.



Oh it's totally okay. Til' my next  
Thank you so much


----------



## hrhsunshine

Blossom516 said:


> Oh it's totally okay. Til' my next
> Thank you so much




Thanks for your understanding. Absolutely, next time!


----------



## AliFree

Hi experts! 


Would you please authenticate this for me? I recently purchased it on the site Tradesy.com


Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Listing number: 1013292
Seller: Leticia
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-leather-gold-hardware-hobo-bag-black-1013292/
Comments: I received this bag without the strap and have been using my Balenciaga City strap so please disregard that part of the bag. Thank you very much for viewing this!


----------



## Sookie888

Hello! Can u help me authenticate this gale? Thank u!!!

Item: Givenchy nightingale
Listing: n/a
Seller: BagfairyManila
Website: instagram.com/bagfairy


----------



## MissAdhd

I tried searching but could not find any recent posts for it - could an authenticator or fellow TPFer please help recommend an authentication service that have experts for Givenchy bags (such as Antigona)? I tried contacting Authenticate4u (which I have used before) but they are taking a long time to reply and I really need an Antigona bag authenticated. It's not a live sale so I understand I have to pay for professional service, however I do not know what other service I could use! Please advise!


----------



## hrhsunshine

AliFree said:


> Hi experts!
> 
> 
> Would you please authenticate this for me? I recently purchased it on the site Tradesy.com
> 
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Listing number: 1013292
> Seller: Leticia
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-leather-gold-hardware-hobo-bag-black-1013292/
> Comments: I received this bag without the strap and have been using my Balenciaga City strap so please disregard that part of the bag. Thank you very much for viewing this!



Please review my guidelines found in my signature block. I authenticate active sales, not items already purchased.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Hello! Can u help me authenticate this gale? Thank u!!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy nightingale
> Listing: n/a
> Seller: BagfairyManila
> Website: instagram.com/bagfairy



Please review my signature block for guidelines.  I don't authenticate from social media.


----------



## AliFree

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my guidelines found in my signature block. I authenticate active sales, not items already purchased.


Any idea who could be of help then? Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

AliFree said:


> Any idea who could be of help then? Thank you!



Unfortunately, I don't.  You may want to consult with some reputable online consignors for their authenticators.


----------



## tayalese

Active link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...247847?hash=item35f9be09e7:g:D-QAAOSwiwVWRH5j

Seller ID: luxbags888 (They have 100% feedback and claim to have sold 5 givenchy bags, but they there is only one commented feedback)

Below are the additional pictures:


----------



## hrhsunshine

tayalese said:


> Active link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...247847?hash=item35f9be09e7:g:D-QAAOSwiwVWRH5j
> 
> Seller ID: luxbags888 (They have 100% feedback and claim to have sold 5 givenchy bags, but they there is only one commented feedback)
> 
> Below are the additional pictures:



Pls resubmit with correct format per the OP.


----------



## tayalese

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls resubmit with correct format per the OP.




Did I miss something? That's all the info I have. I submitted the seller name, active link and additional pictures. My phone wouldn't let me space it out correctly, sorry.


----------



## hrhsunshine

tayalese said:


> Did I miss something? That's all the info I have. I submitted the seller name, active link and additional pictures. My phone wouldn't let me space it out correctly, sorry.



You need the listing title as well in case people search with that.


----------



## mariedo22

hi, can you help me authenticate this bag on ebay, the seller said the bag is in excellent condition, she bought in december 2015, thanks 

link : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272120142158?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

mariedo22 said:


> hi, can you help me authenticate this bag on ebay, the seller said the bag is in excellent condition, she bought in december 2015, thanks
> 
> link : http://www.ebay.ca/itm/272120142158?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> View attachment 3258290
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258291



Carefully read the OP and my signature block prior to posting.


----------



## mariedo22

item: Givenchy medium Antigona
listing number :272120142158
seller: leona_emilia
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-medium-antigona-excellent-condition-/272120142158

heres the picture below:


----------



## rgbarrera

Happy Sunday! Totally new to Givenchy and hoping for some help with this item. TIA 

Item: Auth GIVENCHY Pandora Hand bag Leather Brown (BF097764)

Listing number: 321991733438

Seller: elady01

Link:  http://r.ebay.com/BKsQup

Comments if any: Listing is marked as ended because I purchased it, haven't received it yet but when I do I can get more photos. By selecting "view original listing" you can access the provided photos.


----------



## hrhsunshine

rgbarrera said:


> Happy Sunday! Totally new to Givenchy and hoping for some help with this item. TIA
> 
> Item: Auth GIVENCHY Pandora Hand bag Leather Brown (BF097764)
> 
> Listing number: 321991733438
> 
> Seller: elady01
> 
> Link:  http://r.ebay.com/BKsQup
> 
> Comments if any: Listing is marked as ended because I purchased it, haven't received it yet but when I do I can get more photos. By selecting "view original listing" you can access the provided photos.




I am sorry, but my signature block states that I only assist on live sales.


----------



## rgbarrera

hrhsunshine said:


> I am sorry, but my signature block states that I only assist on live sales.




Ok thank you, any suggestions on where to get authentication?


----------



## hrhsunshine

rgbarrera said:


> Ok thank you, any suggestions on where to get authentication?



You may want to ask reputable online consignors like Yoogi's Closet or Anns Fabulous Finds.  Thanks for ur cooperation. GL!


----------



## Tbenz

Hi I ordered this from ebay first it didn't show up then a few days ago here it is I cant find the ebay link anymore seller wont respond to their emails they asked me to pay outside ebay  I opened a chargeback before for non delivery after it was ruled in the sellers favour the purse turned up and Paypal said they cant help now cause I got my card company involved. I was told its a fake I bought bags on ebay before no problems can someone help me and tell me if its really fake and if so how can I get my money back from this crook thanks


----------



## tayalese

Tbenz said:


> Hi I ordered this from ebay first it didn't show up then a few days ago here it is I cant find the ebay link anymore seller wont respond to their emails they asked me to pay outside ebay  I opened a chargeback before for non delivery after it was ruled in the sellers favour the purse turned up and Paypal said they cant help now cause I got my card company involved. I was told its a fake I bought bags on ebay before no problems can someone help me and tell me if its really fake and if so how can I get my money back from this crook thanks




I'm not an authenticator, but they obviously asked you to pay outside of eBay for a reason. If PayPal won't take your claim you will have to do a chargeback from your bank. Then send proof that it is a counterfeit bag to PayPal so your account will not be in the negative. 

or

Call back again. Do not mention your bank and file a claim with the transaction. You will likely have to ship the bag back and provide tracking.


----------



## Tbenz

tayalese said:


> I'm not an authenticator, but they obviously asked you to pay outside of eBay for a reason. If PayPal won't take your claim you will have to do a chargeback from your bank. Then send proof that it is a counterfeit bag to PayPal so your account will not be in the negative.
> 
> or
> 
> Call back again. Do not mention your bank and file a claim with the transaction. You will likely have to ship the bag back and provide tracking.



Thank you so much I accidentally told About the chargeback and they said the chargeback is still pending when my bank said it was closed my Bank already ruled in the sellers favour they said I can't change the reason of a claim already settled &#128557;


----------



## gayboy

Item: GIVENCHY Pandora Medium
Listing number: 111895876531
Seller: 4225stephen
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111895876531
Comments: I thought it was definitely fake until I saw the attached pic of a similar style, now I'm not so sure


----------



## Sophialiao0104

Hello fellow purse lovers,

I am new to this site, should of join long time ago...

Anyways, I need all of your expertise to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona small. Here is the item from Ebay and the link. 

please let me know if I need to provide more info.

Thanks!
Sophia

Ebay item number: 252172299097


----------



## jasminewang

Dear ladies,

I have been hanging around Bal and mulberry sub forum a lot, only recently starting to move slightly away... as I found Bal is light but too fragile (don't dare to go travelling with them), and mulberry is just too heavy (great for work though). So i am looking for a travel bag and started to be interested in ps1 and givenchy ... that being said, i know nothing about givenchy despite it's being stronger and not too heavy. I would greatly appreciate your opinion on this one:

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium neu
Listing number: 281925463465
Seller: essi56
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281925463465

Thank you very very much!!

/jas


----------



## hrhsunshine

gayboy said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Pandora Medium
> Listing number: 111895876531
> Seller: 4225stephen
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111895876531
> Comments: I thought it was definitely fake until I saw the attached pic of a similar style, now I'm not so sure



Definitely trust FEW.  The bag in the listing looks authentic.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sophialiao0104 said:


> Hello fellow purse lovers,
> 
> I am new to this site, should of join long time ago...
> 
> Anyways, I need all of your expertise to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona small. Here is the item from Ebay and the link.
> 
> please let me know if I need to provide more info.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sophia
> 
> Ebay item number: 252172299097



Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sophialiao0104 said:


> Hello fellow purse lovers,
> 
> I am new to this site, should of join long time ago...
> 
> Anyways, I need all of your expertise to authenticate this Givenchy Antigona small. Here is the item from Ebay and the link.
> 
> please let me know if I need to provide more info.
> 
> Thanks!
> Sophia
> 
> Ebay item number: 252172299097



Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly throughout TPF rather than use it primarily for receiving authentications.


----------



## mibolsa

May I get a opinion on this listing - many thanks!

Item: GIVENCHY MINI PANDORA PEARL GRAY
Listing number: 172083633127
Seller: pactricklam
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Mi...633127?hash=item2810fbdbe7:g:IcoAAOSw--1Wrqv8


----------



## hrhsunshine

mibolsa said:


> May I get a opinion on this listing - many thanks!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY MINI PANDORA PEARL GRAY
> Listing number: 172083633127
> Seller: pactricklam
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Mi...633127?hash=item2810fbdbe7:g:IcoAAOSw--1Wrqv8



No red flags but would like to see the front of the inside tag.


----------



## nibble_maxi

Hi could anyone please help to authenticate this bag I purchased it on EBay.. Thank you xx

Title: Givenchy Old Pepe Pandora
Item number: 141892997519
Seller: Kokon.ala
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/141892997519


----------



## nibble_maxi

Hi could anyone please help to authenticate this bag I purchased it on EBay.. Thank you xx

Title: Givenchy Old Pepe Pandora
Item number: 141892997519
Seller: Kokon.ala

http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/141892997519


----------



## jasminewang

Hi hrhsunshine,

I have requested additional photos to clearly show the metal part, hopefully it's enough to authenticate? Thanks very much!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium neu
Listing number: 281925463465
Seller: essi56
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281925463465

Thank you very very much!!

/jas


----------



## hrhsunshine

nibble_maxi said:


> Hi could anyone please help to authenticate this bag I purchased it on EBay.. Thank you xx
> 
> Title: Givenchy Old Pepe Pandora
> Item number: 141892997519
> Seller: Kokon.ala
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/141892997519



Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jasminewang said:


> Hi hrhsunshine,
> 
> do you know if authentic4U also do live auction authentication? Thanks!
> 
> /jas




I don't know as I have never used their service but I believe I have read that authentication service do pre-purchase authentications.  Best to write them and ask. GL


----------



## jasminewang

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't know as I have never used their service but I believe I have read that authentication service do pre-purchase authentications.  Best to write them and ask. GL


Thanks! I write them straight away, hopefully they reply before the auction ends


----------



## gayboy

hrhsunshine said:


> Definitely trust FEW.  The bag in the listing looks authentic.



TYSM!! What do you mean by "trust FEW"?


----------



## mibolsa

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but would like to see the front of the inside tag.





THANK YOU hrhsunshine!

Here is a pic of front tag seller provided.


----------



## mibolsa

mibolsa said:


> THANK YOU hrhsunshine!
> 
> Here is a pic of front tag seller provided.



Sorry did not realize the other did not attach


----------



## hrhsunshine

gayboy said:


> TYSM!! What do you mean by "trust FEW"?



Ha! Sorry, just the acronym for Forward by Elyse Walker.


----------



## hrhsunshine

mibolsa said:


> Sorry did not realize the other did not attach



Looks good


----------



## merderedit

mibolsa said:


> May I get a opinion on this listing - many thanks!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY MINI PANDORA PEARL GRAY
> Listing number: 172083633127
> Seller: pactricklam
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Mi...633127?hash=item2810fbdbe7:g:IcoAAOSw--1Wrqv8



Hope you got..its a beautiful color &#128077;


----------



## gayboy

hrhsunshine said:


> Ha! Sorry, just the acronym for Forward by Elyse Walker.



Oh, that one is sold out, its just the only design similar I've seen for sale! Is the eBay one I linked real too? Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

gayboy said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Pandora Medium
> Listing number: 111895876531
> Seller: 4225stephen
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111895876531
> Comments: I thought it was definitely fake until I saw the attached pic of a similar style, now I'm not so sure



I don't see any red flags but would like to see the back of the inside tag.


----------



## Fab Fashionista

Hello!

Please let me know your thoughts:

Item:  Givenchy Antigona Tote
Listing: 401059059074
Seller:  house_of_adrenaline
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/401059059074?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fab Fashionista said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts:
> 
> Item:  Givenchy Antigona Tote
> Listing: 401059059074
> Seller:  house_of_adrenaline
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/401059059074?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!!



I would like to see the back of that inside tag at the bottom of the bag and the back of the logo triangle a the top of the bag


----------



## Fab Fashionista

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the back of that inside tag at the bottom of the bag and the back of the logo triangle a the top of the bag



Thanks so much and I have requested the others.  I will reply when I hear from the seller.  Happy Monday!


----------



## khriseeee

Please help to authenticate!!

Item: medium antigona


----------



## hrhsunshine

khriseeee said:


> Please help to authenticate!!
> 
> Item: medium antigona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267300
> View attachment 3267301
> View attachment 3267302
> View attachment 3267303
> View attachment 3267304
> View attachment 3267305
> View attachment 3267307
> View attachment 3267308




Please review the OP prior to posting on any authentication thread.  Also, review the signature blocks of authenticators as many have preferences on assisting.


----------



## khriseeee

Ok, trying it out again, the online link does not have as many photos, I contacted the seller for the additional photos.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Bag
Listing number is applicable: None
Seller: K Duque
Link: https://ssl.olx.ph/item/givenchy-nightingale-bag-ID7a3S5.html?p=7&h=783d78d1f6#783d78d1f6
Comments if any: None


----------



## Fab Fashionista

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the back of that inside tag at the bottom of the bag and the back of the logo triangle a the top of the bag



Hi HRHSunshine!!

The seller posted more pics.  Thank you in advance for all your expertise!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fab Fashionista said:


> Hi HRHSunshine!!
> 
> The seller posted more pics.  Thank you in advance for all your expertise!



Looks good


----------



## Fab Fashionista

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good


Thanks, HRH!  I hope to repay the favor some day .


----------



## hrhsunshine

Fab Fashionista said:


> Thanks, HRH!  I hope to repay the favor some day .



Ur welcome Fab! Pla share if u get it.


----------



## darlingdeedee

Item: Givenchy Pandora
Listing: GIV502784822BKCR
Seller: beyond the rack
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/GIV502784822BKCR?event=69498

Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

darlingdeedee said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora
> Listing: GIV502784822BKCR
> Seller: beyond the rack
> Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/GIV502784822BKCR?event=69498
> 
> Thanks for all the advice!!



Please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I reserve my assistance for active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## dVn85

HELLO
MAY I HAVE HELP AUTHENTICATING THIS GIVENCHY?

Item: PANDORA BOX
Listing: GIV502784822BKCR
Seller: BEYOND THE RACK
Link: http://www.beyondtherack.com/product...CR?event=69498

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!


----------



## dVn85

My apologies for the bad link, I was under a friends account and copied and paste the previous information.

http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/GIV502784822BKCR?event=69498

Many thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

dVn85 said:


> My apologies for the bad link, I was under a friends account and copied and paste the previous information.
> 
> http://www.beyondtherack.com/product/GIV502784822BKCR?event=69498
> 
> Many thanks!



This is a login site. I don't have access to the item.


----------



## dVn85

hrhsunshine said:


> This is a login site. I don't have access to the item.



http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...event=68431&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0

http://static.beyondtherack.com/productimages/GIV502784822BKCR/large/GIV502784822BKCR_1.jpg

None of the links seem to be working

Thank you for your help.


----------



## SydneyCollector

Hi everyone,

I am about to seal the deal with a person selling an 'Authentic Antigona Medium Navy Blue' bag on Gumtree AU and have made contact with her already. 

The link of the sale can be found here: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/surr...nchy-antigona-medium-bag-navy-blue/1103549256

Attached are extra photos that she sent on requests including a faded receipt that appears to be from Harrods, London. I just want to have the assurance that it is genuine before sealing the deal. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you. 

Nervous buyer 101.


----------



## hrhsunshine

SydneyCollector said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am about to seal the deal with a person selling an 'Authentic Antigona Medium Navy Blue' bag on Gumtree AU and have made contact with her already.
> 
> The link of the sale can be found here: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/surr...nchy-antigona-medium-bag-navy-blue/1103549256
> 
> Attached are extra photos that she sent on requests including a faded receipt that appears to be from Harrods, London. I just want to have the assurance that it is genuine before sealing the deal. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Nervous buyer 101.




Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## SydneyCollector

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.



Hi, I just realised this and will try posting again in maybe 2 months time.
Have decided to purchase the bag! Thank you for your contribution to TPF


----------



## hrhsunshine

SydneyCollector said:


> Hi, I just realised this and will try posting again in maybe 2 months time.
> Have decided to purchase the bag! Thank you for your contribution to TPF



Thank you for your understanding. Look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## einra77

Please authenticate this Givenchy Nightigale Crinkled Patent Leather... thanks a lot! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lux...=1129926523686233&notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## hrhsunshine

einra77 said:


> Please authenticate this Givenchy Nightigale Crinkled Patent Leather... thanks a lot!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Lux...=1129926523686233&notif_t=group_comment_reply



Pls carefully review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.


----------



## einra77

I'm sorry if my posting is not acceptable here, hence this is my first time to post... Hope you will consider and I hope you can help me authenticate the bag I am about to purchase... Thanks.


----------



## blakey2013

Hi! My friend is selling this to me, she bought it from Dubai. Can someone please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium in Goatskin Black
Listing no: MA 0125


----------



## blakey2013

Cont..


----------



## hrhsunshine

blakey2013 said:


> Cont..
> View attachment 3273912



Please carefully review my signature block for my preferences on assisting. Thank u.


----------



## blakey2013

Hi! Just needed to know coz I just want to help a friend who's in need of money to pay her parent's hospitalization, that's why she's selling this to me. Please help me. Thank you!


----------



## tayalese

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small
Listing number: 121891867167
Seller: gioluxury1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121891867167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Hi I am looking into buying my first Antigona and would like to bid on this one. I Have no idea what to look for, any input would be appreciated. Thank you wonderful TPFers for your time!


----------



## hrhsunshine

tayalese said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small
> Listing number: 121891867167
> Seller: gioluxury1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121891867167?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Hi I am looking into buying my first Antigona and would like to bid on this one. I Have no idea what to look for, any input would be appreciated. Thank you wonderful TPFers for your time!



Not authentic


----------



## tayalese

Yikes!! Thanks for your help!


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy pandora? TIA!

Item: Givenchy small Pandora

Item number: 182027588451

Seller: roobunny8

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Suga...ody-Bag-NWT-freeship-/182027588451?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

thnguyenn said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy pandora? TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy small Pandora
> 
> Item number: 182027588451
> 
> Seller: roobunny8
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Suga...ody-Bag-NWT-freeship-/182027588451?nav=SEARCH



Please review my signature block for my preferences, especially #2.


----------



## thnguyenn

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature block for my preferences, especially #2.



Hi, someone had already bought the bag before I could even have it authenticated  thank you for checking!


----------



## lilolilo123

Hi! Can any Givenchy experts please help to authenticate this bag? Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lilolilo123 said:


> Hi! Can any Givenchy experts please help to authenticate this bag? Thank you!



Pls refer to my signature block for my preferences and restrictions on assisting.


----------



## dVn85

Hello,

May I have help authenticating this box please?

Item: Givenchy Pandora Box

Seller: myhabit.com

Link:http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=designer&asin=B017M7OPEA&cAsin=B017M7OPEA&ref=qd_dp_bcr_s_4


----------



## hrhsunshine

dVn85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I have help authenticating this box please?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Box
> 
> Seller: myhabit.com
> 
> Link:http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=designer&asin=B017M7OPEA&cAsin=B017M7OPEA&ref=qd_dp_bcr_s_4



Pls review my signature block for my preferences on assisting. Also, this site requires login.


----------



## upupintheairme

I am thinking of getting a Givenchy for the first time and can anyone tell if this is real?
Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Shopper - Camel
Listing number: 222028100558
Seller ID: 1313vintages
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...100558?hash=item33b1e7f3ce:g:0xYAAOSwA4dWKoUK


----------



## Annyfication

upupintheairme said:


> I am thinking of getting a Givenchy for the first time and can anyone tell if this is real?
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Shopper - Camel
> Listing number: 222028100558
> Seller ID: 1313vintages
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...100558?hash=item33b1e7f3ce:g:0xYAAOSwA4dWKoUK



Please read the first post. The photos required are not met.


----------



## hrhsunshine

upupintheairme said:


> I am thinking of getting a Givenchy for the first time and can anyone tell if this is real?
> Item Name: Givenchy Nightingale Shopper - Camel
> Listing number: 222028100558
> Seller ID: 1313vintages
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Ni...100558?hash=item33b1e7f3ce:g:0xYAAOSwA4dWKoUK





Annyfication said:


> Please read the first post. The photos required are not met.




Please also read my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  Thank you.


----------



## upupintheairme

Annyfication said:


> Please read the first post. The photos required are not met.


Oh ok . thanks!


----------



## Rcuesico

Please help! Seller has great feedback, but I don't recall seeing a brown antigona. Thanks in advance!

GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BROWN MEDIUM AUTHENTIC 100% NEW  HANDBAG BAG PURSE

Item #:     281940099883

Seller:      theitalianluxury

Link:         http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...099883?hash=item41a4f0832b:g:D9AAAOSwWTRWxwWq


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rcuesico said:


> Please help! Seller has great feedback, but I don't recall seeing a brown antigona. Thanks in advance!
> 
> GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BROWN MEDIUM AUTHENTIC 100% NEW  HANDBAG BAG PURSE
> 
> Item #:     281940099883
> 
> Seller:      theitalianluxury
> 
> Link:         http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...099883?hash=item41a4f0832b:g:D9AAAOSwWTRWxwWq




Pls review my signature block for my preferences in assisting.


----------



## Carson123

Hello - can you please authenticate when you have a minute?  Thank you!

Item: NWOT 2016 $2200 Small GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Black Pebbled Calfskin Bag
Listing number: 301878376070
Seller: kms624
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301878376070?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mina92

Hey ladies! I've just bought this Givenchy Antigona Medium bag from a 2nd hand shopping site in Austria (willhaben), similar to ebay. The lady seemed very trustworthy, the bag looks genuine to me but I'm a bit unsure and wanted to ask you for your opinion. I really hope it isn't fake ..
The link has already been removed.

Thank you very much!


----------



## hrhsunshine

Carson123 said:


> Hello - can you please authenticate when you have a minute?  Thank you!
> 
> Item: NWOT 2016 $2200 Small GIVENCHY NIGHTINGALE Black Pebbled Calfskin Bag
> Listing number: 301878376070
> Seller: kms624
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301878376070?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

mina92 said:


> Hey ladies! I've just bought this Givenchy Antigona Medium bag from a 2nd hand shopping site in Austria (willhaben), similar to ebay. The lady seemed very trustworthy, the bag looks genuine to me but I'm a bit unsure and wanted to ask you for your opinion. I really hope it isn't fake ..
> The link has already been removed.
> 
> Thank you very much!



Please review my signature block for my restrictions and preferences for assisting.


----------



## Carson123

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic




Thank you!


----------



## mina92

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature block for my restrictions and preferences for assisting.



Unfortunately I can't fulfill your requirements but thank you anyway...


----------



## shasha11

Hello expert, can you please authenticate this Antigona Mini for me? Thank you 

Item: PRELOVED GIVENCHY MINI ANTIGONA WITH GRAINED LEATHER
Listing number: -
Seller: BlossomAG
Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCQFNP-...GoeORvyLBc0/?taken-by=blossomauthenticgallery


----------



## anaalisha

Hi there,

Please help me to authenticate this bag. Many many thanks..

Item: Authentic Givenchy NWT Antigona Mini Duffel Goatskin Leather Blue Silver HW
Listing number: -
Seller: khayam1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...500052?hash=item2ca8ea7a54:g:cfsAAOSwezVWw5AJ
Comments if any: -


----------



## hrhsunshine

shasha11 said:


> Hello expert, can you please authenticate this Antigona Mini for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: PRELOVED GIVENCHY MINI ANTIGONA WITH GRAINED LEATHER
> Listing number: -
> Seller: BlossomAG
> Link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BCQFNP-...GoeORvyLBc0/?taken-by=blossomauthenticgallery



Please review preferences for assisting, in particular #2.


----------



## hrhsunshine

anaalisha said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this bag. Many many thanks..
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy NWT Antigona Mini Duffel Goatskin Leather Blue Silver HW
> Listing number: -
> Seller: khayam1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...500052?hash=item2ca8ea7a54:g:cfsAAOSwezVWw5AJ
> Comments if any: -



Please review my preferences for assisting, particularly #2.


----------



## itstoxicbaby

Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Bambi Tote  Thank you!!

Item: Givenchy Bambi Tote Large Size
Listing number if applicable: 222036301945
Seller: ebay
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/222036301945?euid=000ddf3d01434daaac76b66184ddca24&cp=1
Comments if any: -


----------



## hrhsunshine

itstoxicbaby said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Bambi Tote  Thank you!!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Bambi Tote Large Size
> Listing number if applicable: 222036301945
> Seller: ebay
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/222036301945?euid=000ddf3d01434daaac76b66184ddca24&cp=1
> Comments if any: -



Please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting, in particular #2. Thank you.


----------



## Cathog

hi, Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you

Item: Givenchy Mini Antigona
Listing number:222035635072
Seller: chlchlo2r0d 
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222035635072


----------



## fra.fraxxx

Hi there!
Could you please authenticate this Givenchy medium Antigona?
This is a private sale, I have the link of the album on Facebook:

https://m.facebook.com/frasuper775/albums/10208918796958017/?__mref=message_bubble

Thanks


----------



## Bobiemt

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this item? I am new to acquiring Givenchy Purse -- how do you read date codes? Thanks in advance!

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2lcg71kacs6izm5/AABMpuf7oNLb8PrbzgxgvvLoa?dl=0

My apologies if doesn't follow the requirement? It is a private sale. 

Thanks
Luisa


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cathog said:


> hi, Could someone please authenticate this for me? Thank you
> 
> Item: Givenchy Mini Antigona
> Listing number:222035635072
> Seller: chlchlo2r0d
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222035635072





fra.fraxxx said:


> Hi there!
> Could you please authenticate this Givenchy medium Antigona?
> This is a private sale, I have the link of the album on Facebook:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/frasuper775/albums/10208918796958017/?__mref=message_bubble
> 
> Thanks





Bobiemt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this item? I am new to acquiring Givenchy Purse -- how do you read date codes? Thanks in advance!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2lcg71kacs6izm5/AABMpuf7oNLb8PrbzgxgvvLoa?dl=0
> 
> My apologies if doesn't follow the requirement? It is a private sale.
> 
> Thanks
> Luisa



Ladies, please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I don't authenticate from social media and I assist active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## Bobiemt

hrhsunshine said:


> Ladies, please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I don't authenticate from social media and I assist active members with a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  Thanks for your understanding and cooperation.


No problem! I understand! Have a great day!


----------



## fra.fraxxx

Hi hrhsunshine,
could you please authenticate this Antigona?

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona
Listing number:182039252658
Seller: blackcrudeliaxxx.2008 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182039252658?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks


----------



## hrhsunshine

fra.fraxxx said:


> Hi hrhsunshine,
> could you please authenticate this Antigona?
> 
> Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona
> Listing number:182039252658
> Seller: blackcrudeliaxxx.2008
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/182039252658?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting, particularly #2. Thank you.


----------



## fra.fraxxx

Thanks! I read it...I think it's a problem of pics, doesn't it?
If it's so, I can ask for better ones....


----------



## hrhsunshine

fra.fraxxx said:


> Thanks! I read it...I think it's a problem of pics, doesn't it?
> If it's so, I can ask for better ones....



#2 states that I prefer to assist active members show contribute broadly throughout TPF rather than using it primarily for receiving authentications.


----------



## Jpstrother84

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151935657991&alt=web


----------



## Jpstrother84

Jpstrother84 said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151935657991&alt=web



Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## hrhsunshine

Jpstrother84 said:


> Can someone please let me know if this is authentic? Thank you &#128522;&#128522;



Please review all OPs prior to posting on a thread, esp authentications, which require correct format.  Also, pls review my signature block for my preferences on assisting. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## lvfanaddict

I would appreciate your expertise.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lvfanaddict

here are more


----------



## lvfanaddict

and more...Thanks again!


----------



## hrhsunshine

lvfanaddict said:


> and more...Thanks again!



Please refer to my signature block for my preferences in assisting. I assist on pre-purchase items with a live link to the sale.


----------



## lvfanaddict

Please check this one out, thanks in advance!

GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC 100% NEW HANDBAG BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE


----------



## lvfanaddict

Please check this one out, thanks in advance!

GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC 100% NEW HANDBAG BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE

Item#:
272155514194

Seller if:  Italianluxury


----------



## lvfanaddict

GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC 100% NEW HANDBAG BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE

Item#:
272155514194

Seller id:  theitalianluxury 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...514194?hash=item3f5dbb9552:g:ak0AAOSw~OVWzFtF


----------



## hrhsunshine

lvfanaddict said:


> GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC 100% NEW HANDBAG BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE
> 
> Item#:
> 272155514194
> 
> Seller id:  theitalianluxury
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...514194?hash=item3f5dbb9552:g:ak0AAOSw~OVWzFtF



Fake. Stay away from this seller's "Givenchy" bags


----------



## lvfanaddict

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake. Stay away from this seller's "Givenchy" bags



Thanks hrhsunshine.
I am curious though as to how the seller is able to receive over 15 positive reviews for Givenchy antigona bags. Should I report the seller to eBay? 
I tried to get a refund, but the seller states it is authentic. Now I may need to get PayPal involved and provide documentation of non-authenticity.  Is mypoupette a good choice to have it officially authenticated? Thanks again.


----------



## AestHetiC

Hello ladies. 

Can i get some help authenticating this bag. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-AU...144520?hash=item236482bb08:g:H5wAAOSwZ8ZW4RN~

TIA


----------



## hrhsunshine

AestHetiC said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Can i get some help authenticating this bag.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-AU...144520?hash=item236482bb08:g:H5wAAOSwZ8ZW4RN~
> 
> TIA



Pls review OP and submit using correct format


----------



## AestHetiC

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls review OP and submit using correct format


Sorry didn't see there was a specific format.

Item: Givenchy Pandora
Listing number: 152010144520
Seller: sunrider742012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152010144520?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Comments: Additional photos have been requested.


----------



## hrhsunshine

AestHetiC said:


> Sorry didn't see there was a specific format.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora
> Listing number: 152010144520
> Seller: sunrider742012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152010144520?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: Additional photos have been requested.



No red flags but I would like to see the additional photos.


----------



## AestHetiC

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags but I would like to see the additional photos.



The seller has sent me some additional photos just now. 
Really appreciate your help!

TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

AestHetiC said:


> The seller has sent me some additional photos just now.
> Really appreciate your help!
> 
> TIA!



Looks good


----------



## elfie34

Hi all,

I would appreciate having an indication of whether this is authentic, really appreciate your help.
Series number is SC1122


----------



## hrhsunshine

elfie34 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would appreciate having an indication of whether this is authentic, really appreciate your help.
> Series number is SC1122



Please review the OP of any thread prior to posting. Also, review the signature block of authenticators for their preferences of assisting.


----------



## elfie34

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review the OP of any thread prior to posting. Also, review the signature block of authenticators for their preferences of assisting.



Apologies and thanks for letting me know about the guidelines

Item: Sac GIVENCHY Antigona NOIR TTBE
Listing number is applicable: n/a
Seller: lovemode28
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magnifiqu...F7Jraq0PpMNqIrV4GcomE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Hope this helps


----------



## hrhsunshine

elfie34 said:


> Apologies and thanks for letting me know about the guidelines
> 
> Item: Sac GIVENCHY Antigona NOIR TTBE
> Listing number is applicable: n/a
> Seller: lovemode28
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Magnifiqu...F7Jraq0PpMNqIrV4GcomE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Hope this helps



Unfortunately, my guidelines state that I assist active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  That is why I mentioned to you to read the signature block. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## elfie34

hrhsunshine said:


> Unfortunately, my guidelines state that I assist active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  That is why I mentioned to you to read the signature block. Thank you for your understanding.



I apologize. I am a new member but I didn't join just for the authentication and plan to be an active contributor. If there is anything else I can do to help, please do let me know.

I really appreciate your help to so many users and dedication to keep counterfeits out:kiss:


----------



## goldfish19

Hello, hrhsunshine! I'm seeking your help again in authenticating this mini pandora:

Item: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Mini Pandora Crossbody Bag, Black/Flora
Listing number is applicable: 16199768648
Seller: toushaye 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161997686488?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> Hello, hrhsunshine! I'm seeking your help again in authenticating this mini pandora:
> 
> Item: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Mini Pandora Crossbody Bag, Black/Flora
> Listing number is applicable: 16199768648
> Seller: toushaye
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161997686488?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good


----------



## goldfish19

Thank you!! [emoji3]


----------



## Nicnb

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Leather tote Bag Purse Strap&#21253; &#1084;&#1077;&#1096;&#1086;&#1082; 
Listing Number: 262331913520
Seller: dvmdv
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262331913520


Please authenticate thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nicnb said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Leather tote Bag Purse Strap&#21253; &#1084;&#1077;&#1096;&#1086;&#1082;
> Listing Number: 262331913520
> Seller: dvmdv
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262331913520
> 
> 
> Please authenticate thank you



Please review my signature block for my preferences.  I reserve my assistance for active members who have a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF. Thank you


----------



## jelts

I'd like some help with the authentication of this very lovely bag

Item: Givenchy Magnolia Pandora Small
Listing number: 201527184702
Seller: great-merchandises
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIVENCH...f4cd3e:g:fQoAAOSwo3pWcqsf&rmvSB=true#shpCntId

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jelts said:


> I'd like some help with the authentication of this very lovely bag
> 
> Item: Givenchy Magnolia Pandora Small
> Listing number: 201527184702
> Seller: great-merchandises
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIVENCH...f4cd3e:g:fQoAAOSwo3pWcqsf&rmvSB=true#shpCntId
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Looks good


----------



## glittersam123

hi can someone authenticate this antigona bag for me thanks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...511786?hash=item2a633c226a:g:11cAAOSwaA5Whqig


----------



## hrhsunshine

glittersam123 said:


> hi can someone authenticate this antigona bag for me thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...511786?hash=item2a633c226a:g:11cAAOSwaA5Whqig



Please always review the OP for thread guidelines and formats.  Your request does not follow the format.  Please also review my signature block for preferences. I reserve my assistance for active members who have history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## solvi

Hi. Im just getting into designerbags and looking at my first givenchy bag. Could anyone help me tell weather this is a real givenchy bag? 
sites:
Item: Givenchy bag
Listing number: 1921869
Seller: max
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nchy/black-leather-bag-givenchy-1921869.shtml

Comment: I know Im just starting, so I understand if you do not feel like replying, but Im really looking for some help getting started


----------



## apples02

Hi ladies I need your help Please authenticate this givency nightingale. This one looks and feels real but the bottom is different. Will be very much appreciated.


----------



## hrhsunshine

solvi said:


> Hi. Im just getting into designerbags and looking at my first givenchy bag. Could anyone help me tell weather this is a real givenchy bag?
> sites:
> Item: Givenchy bag
> Listing number: 1921869
> Seller: max
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nchy/black-leather-bag-givenchy-1921869.shtml
> 
> Comment: I know Im just starting, so I understand if you do not feel like replying, but Im really looking for some help getting started





apples02 said:


> Hi ladies I need your help Please authenticate this givency nightingale. This one looks and feels real but the bottom is different. Will be very much appreciated.



Ladies, please review my signature block for my preferences.  I reserve my assistance for active members who have a history of contributing broadly throughout TPF. 

Apples02, please always review OP for authentication and other threads as there are formats and guidelines to follow for posting.

Thank you for your understanding and cooperation.


----------



## lvfanaddict

Expert advice on this one please? Thanks!


New GIVENCHY Grained Goatskin Small Pandora Messenger Navy Blue Cross Body Bag
Listing #:  201527323752

Seller: Great-merchandises

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIVENCH...323752?hash=item2eebf6ec68:g:kBsAAOSwHPlWecA6


----------



## hrhsunshine

lvfanaddict said:


> Expert advice on this one please? Thanks!
> 
> 
> New GIVENCHY Grained Goatskin Small Pandora Messenger Navy Blue Cross Body Bag
> Listing #:  201527323752
> 
> Seller: Great-merchandises
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-GIVENCH...323752?hash=item2eebf6ec68:g:kBsAAOSwHPlWecA6



authentic


----------



## lvfanaddict

GIVENCHY Goat Leather Small Pandora Messenger Black Cross Body Bag NWT 1900.00


----------



## lvfanaddict

One more please? Thanks!


GIVENCHY Goat Leather Small Pandora Messenger Black Cross Body Bag NWT 1900.00
381575841378
http://www.ebay.com/usr/personal_concierge
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Goat-Leather-Small-Pandora-Messenger-Black-Cross-Body-Bag-NWT-1900-00-/381575841378?hash=item58d7b14662:g:moAAAOSws4JW8CxX


----------



## lvfanaddict

hrhsunshine said:


> authentic



Thank you!


----------



## jenxhesse

Hi, I'll be buying this bag right away as soon as i can confirm this is authentic, please help! 

Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Black Satchel 
Listing number: 12624829
Seller: @kn
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-leather-antigona-satchel-black-12624829/?tref=category
Comments if any: Thank you in advance for the help


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenxhesse said:


> Hi, I'll be buying this bag right away as soon as i can confirm this is authentic, please help!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Black Satchel
> Listing number: 12624829
> Seller: @kn
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-leather-antigona-satchel-black-12624829/?tref=category
> Comments if any: Thank you in advance for the help



Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with a history of contributing widely throughout TPF.


----------



## jenxhesse

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with a history of contributing widely throughout TPF.



Thank you anyway  I'll try to be active


----------



## hrhsunshine

jenxhesse said:


> Thank you anyway  I'll try to be active



Thank you for your understanding.  There are lots of great threads on different topics. See you around.


----------



## pallina1990

Hello. I'm new to the forum and although I have enjoyed reading many threads in the last month, I have never posted anything (it is also quite humbling to see the collections of many members...)
I have read, and respect, hrhsunshine's guidelines for authentication, and because - hum, obviously - I don't fall (yet!) in that category of people, I was wondering if anyone here on the forum could kindly advise me on the most reliable paid authentication service for Givenchy bags.
Just after discovering tPF I hum... felt less guilty about my handbag obsession and compulsively acquired a Givenchy, a Lanvin and a Mulberry. So if anyone here has advice to give on reputable authentication services for the other two brands I would be really grateful. 
Sorry for the long post and really: Thanks for reading!


----------



## goldfish19

May I request authentication please? Thank you!! 

Item: givenchy mini Pandora Pepe leather messenger crossbody cherry 
Listing no: 252325840210
Seller: Kryyl

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252325840210


----------



## hrhsunshine

goldfish19 said:


> May I request authentication please? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: givenchy mini Pandora Pepe leather messenger crossbody cherry
> Listing no: 252325840210
> Seller: Kryyl
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252325840210



Listing has ended


----------



## Sookie888

Hi. May I request for authentication of this bag? Details provided below. Thank you so much.

Item: givenchy antigona eggplant
Lisitng no: 107329972
Seller: bagfairyph
Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/107329972/givenchy-antigona-small/65e4147c47


----------



## hrhsunshine

Sookie888 said:


> Hi. May I request for authentication of this bag? Details provided below. Thank you so much.
> 
> Item: givenchy antigona eggplant
> Lisitng no: 107329972
> Seller: bagfairyph
> Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/107329972/givenchy-antigona-small/65e4147c47



Fake


----------



## Sookie888

hrhsunshine said:


> Fake



What a relief! Thank you!


----------



## nushles

Hi, could I please request help from you to authenticate this? I have received some photos from the seller, I hope they are enough?

Item: Givenchy Antigona medium
Seller: Kokoni
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/givenchy-antigona/48125242


----------



## nushles

And the last ones...


----------



## hrhsunshine

nushles said:


> And the last ones...
> 
> View attachment 3316360
> View attachment 3316361
> View attachment 3316362
> View attachment 3316364



Looks good


----------



## bagloverny

Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!

Item: givenchy antigona 
Lisitng no: 13558762
Seller: jenna m
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-beige-nude-satchel-gray-13558762/?tref=category


----------



## Elemwai

Help needed! Can you please authenticate this Pandora mini?

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenc...CLKGgVy4Oybu8HinZEkRoC1uTw_wcB&ad=57956509696

Item: Pandora Mini in Cigare
Listing number is applicable: -
Seller: Passion4Fashion4Less
Link: See above
Comments if any: Special comments here

First time writing on the Thread. Please help out!


----------



## pugtolove

Hello may I please have this authenticated

Item name and description: authentic mint navy Givenchy Antigona duffle small grained leather
Item number :331815261884
Site: Ebay
Seller: accyen(135)
Item link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331815261884

Comments: none. TIA!


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item: givenchy antigona
> Lisitng no: 13558762
> Seller: jenna m
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-beige-nude-satchel-gray-13558762/?tref=category



The photos in the listinf are not sufficient for authenticating. Pls refer to the OP or my signature block for details.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Elemwai said:


> Help needed! Can you please authenticate this Pandora mini?
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenc...CLKGgVy4Oybu8HinZEkRoC1uTw_wcB&ad=57956509696
> 
> Item: Pandora Mini in Cigare
> Listing number is applicable: -
> Seller: Passion4Fashion4Less
> Link: See above
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> First time writing on the Thread. Please help out!



Please review my signature block. I reaerve assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

pugtolove said:


> Hello may I please have this authenticated
> 
> Item name and description: authentic mint navy Givenchy Antigona duffle small grained leather
> Item number :331815261884
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: accyen(135)
> Item link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/331815261884
> 
> Comments: none. TIA!



I would like to see the back of the inside tag (straighter shot than shown in listing), underside of top closure zipper, and side of strap connector hw.


----------



## Elemwai

Sorry. I read it but I really wanted to make sure. My first day here and I will add more contributions as I go! I would really appreciate it of you can lend a hand.


----------



## Elemwai

hrhsunshine said:


> Please review my signature block. I reaerve assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.



Sorry. I read it but I really wanted to make sure. My first day here and I will add more contributions as I go! I would really appreciate it of you can lend a hand.


----------



## nushles

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thank you for helping!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Wenx543

Hi -

Need help to authenticate this bag

Here is the link 
https://sg.carousell.com/p/47427688









There are no cards for the bag though. Hoping its authentic!


----------



## Wenx543




----------



## hrhsunshine

Wenx543 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Need help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Here is the link
> https://sg.carousell.com/p/47427688
> 
> View attachment 3317956
> View attachment 3317957
> View attachment 3317958
> View attachment 3317959
> View attachment 3317960
> View attachment 3317961
> 
> 
> There are no cards for the bag though. Hoping its authentic!



Always refer to OP for format and guidelines on posting.  Please review my signature block and note that I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute widely throughout TPF rather than just use it for receiving authentications.


----------



## pugtolove

hrhsunshine said:


> I would like to see the back of the inside tag (straighter shot than shown in listing), underside of top closure zipper, and side of strap connector hw.




Dear Authenticator, the seller changed the photos on the listing to show what you have requested in order for authentication. If you'll please take a look when you can. Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

pugtolove said:


> Dear Authenticator, the seller changed the photos on the listing to show what you have requested in order for authentication. If you'll please take a look when you can. Thank you



Authentic


----------



## jengerspice

Item: GIVENCHY Mini Pepe Pandora Purple Messenger Handbag Bag
Listing number: 252321628585
Seller: riches_from_my_closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252321628585?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments if any: Hi I purchased this bag and wanted it to be authenticated. The seller has guaranteed it, but I have doubts. I am attaching the photos that I took of the bag. i can send more if needed.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jengerspice said:


> Item: GIVENCHY Mini Pepe Pandora Purple Messenger Handbag Bag
> Listing number: 252321628585
> Seller: riches_from_my_closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252321628585?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments if any: Hi I purchased this bag and wanted it to be authenticated. The seller has guaranteed it, but I have doubts. I am attaching the photos that I took of the bag. i can send more if needed.



Please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I reserve my authentication assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF


----------



## norawr

Hi there, 

Can you please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Mini in Deep Blue? 

Item: 121933861730
Listing number: Unable to locate
Seller: yellowtulip32
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-DEEP-BLUE-MINI-LEATHER-SATCHEL-100-AUTHENTIC-/121933861730?hash=item1c63d31362:g:UM0AAOSwezVWyzmc

Thanks!!
Nora


----------



## hrhsunshine

norawr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Mini in Deep Blue?
> 
> Item: 121933861730
> Listing number: Unable to locate
> Seller: yellowtulip32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-AN...861730?hash=item1c63d31362:g:UM0AAOSwezVWyzmc
> 
> Thanks!!
> Nora



Please review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I  reserve my authentication assistance for active members with history of  contributing broadly throughout TPF


----------



## bagloverny

Hi, the seller added some additional pictures that I hope will help with authentication. The pictures can be enlarged. Thanks in advance. 

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Listing number: 13558762
Seller: jenna m
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-beige-nude-satchel-gray-13558762/


----------



## Elemwai

Can you please help authenticate this bag? I looked up the product number and it seems like all the Pandora mini in medium brown pepe have gold zippers, but this one has silver zippers. 
I already purchased the bag but I have some doubts and might return for authenticity reasons. The link is still alive: Cigare Pepe Mini

Please see pics for detail.


----------



## Mhamilton23

Hi Can someone please help authenticate ASAP. I was supposed to pick up in an hour or so, but the seller said she has lost the receipt.

Item: Black Givenchy Antigona
Seller: Dita Rusly
Item number:  1107278419


Givenchy Antigona Small Black on Gumtree http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1107278419

Really appreciate your time and help


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Hi, the seller added some additional pictures that I hope will help with authentication. The pictures can be enlarged. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona
> Listing number: 13558762
> Seller: jenna m
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-beige-nude-satchel-gray-13558762/




The photos in the listing don't have clear close up shots of what I need to see.  Please refer to the details link in my signature block or the OP and have seller take clear close up shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Elemwai said:


> Can you please help authenticate this bag? I looked up the product number and it seems like all the Pandora mini in medium brown pepe have gold zippers, but this one has silver zippers.
> I already purchased the bag but I have some doubts and might return for authenticity reasons. The link is still alive: Cigare Pepe Mini
> 
> Please see pics for detail.



Please refer to the OP for proper format when submitting on an authentication thread.  Please refer to my signature block and note that I don't assist on purchased items.  Thank you.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mhamilton23 said:


> Hi Can someone please help authenticate ASAP. I was supposed to pick up in an hour or so, but the seller said she has lost the receipt.
> 
> Item: Black Givenchy Antigona
> Seller: Dita Rusly
> Item number:  1107278419
> 
> 
> Givenchy Antigona Small Black on Gumtree http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1107278419
> 
> Really appreciate your time and help



Please refer to the OP for posting format on authentication threads.  Also, please refer to my signature block for my guidelines on assisting.  Thank you.


----------



## Cat_W

Can someone authenticate this Nightingale for me? 

I think it's fake looking at the label

Thanks 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/111959273800


----------



## hrhsunshine

Cat_W said:


> Can someone authenticate this Nightingale for me?
> 
> I think it's fake looking at the label
> 
> Thanks
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/111959273800



Please refer to the OP for posting format on authentication threads.   Also, please refer to my signature block for my guidelines on assisting.   Thank you.


----------



## georgiagd13

Item:Givenchy Black Antigona Small Shiny Glazed Leather Satchel Handbag
Listing Number: 201554679406
Seller: hughie8465
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...679406?hash=item2eed98566e:g:Ut8AAOSwbwlXAVJ9
Comments: I really need help authenticating this Antigona. I love this bag so much and really hope it's real! Hehe. Thnaks so much.


----------



## hrhsunshine

georgiagd13 said:


> Item:Givenchy Black Antigona Small Shiny Glazed Leather Satchel Handbag
> Listing Number: 201554679406
> Seller: hughie8465
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Bl...679406?hash=item2eed98566e:g:Ut8AAOSwbwlXAVJ9
> Comments: I really need help authenticating this Antigona. I love this bag so much and really hope it's real! Hehe. Thnaks so much.




Please note that I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF. thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Lformao

Hi guys, is this Givenchy backpack from 2011 fake? Some people are saying there's 2 batches of this backpack. But it's pretty obvious the leather and quality of this one just looks horrendous!


----------



## Lformao

Here's a side by side comparison of the studded backpack from 2011. Notice the pointy end and different shaped tabs. There's no way Givenchy released 2 batches of the same backpack right? The differences are just too obvious so wanted some confirmation here. Thanks!


----------



## 133nch

Hi , 

Can you please help authenticate this givenchy , it will be ending soon so a quicker response will be very much appreciated 


Item : Givenchy Antigona Medium Tote Bag Lightly Used

Item number: 301922182832

Seller : fashionbunny15


Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Tote-Bag-Lightly-Used-/301922182832?nav=SEARCH


Many many thanks in advance 

Xxxx


----------



## parka3

hi everyone I purchased this bag and received the bag the other day, the seller was selling due to it been an unwanted christmas gift and she was worried that she would ruin it being heavy handed and with her children etc. I asked for extra photos but you cannot really tell until you have the bag in your hands can you? It has that leather smell and holds it shape very well, I would be grateful if anyone could help as if it is fake it is going straight back as not described as she listed it as authentic i even messaged her asking if it definitely was.

here's the link thank you in advance  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Antigona-medium-tote-/262362818922?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=MhnnLN3piAlDIEgvAFD43eYm3rQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## fscalise85

Hmm


----------



## fscalise85

I need help with this bag


----------



## hrhsunshine

133nch said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this givenchy , it will be ending soon so a quicker response will be very much appreciated
> 
> 
> Item : Givenchy Antigona Medium Tote Bag Lightly Used
> 
> Item number: 301922182832
> 
> Seller : fashionbunny15
> 
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Medium-Tote-Bag-Lightly-Used-/301922182832?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Many many thanks in advance
> 
> Xxxx



Please note that I reserve my assistance for active members with history  of contributing broadly throughout TPF. thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## bagloverny

Hi, hopefully third time's the charm. The seller took clear pictures and added them to the listing. Thanks so much.

Item : Givenchy Antigona Gray Satchel

Item number: 13558762

Seller : jenna m

Link : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-beige-nude-satchel-gray-13558762/


----------



## Gravitsap

Please, help me to authenticate this beautiful pumpkin.
Name Givenchy leather bag 
Seller  Kirsten 
Item number 2112829
Will attach web link in my next post. She said she has got an ****************** certificate..


----------



## Gravitsap

More pic


----------



## Gravitsap

One more pic


----------



## Gravitsap

One more


----------



## Gravitsap

The last one


----------



## Gravitsap

And here is the link http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...y/pink-leather-handbag-givenchy-2112829.shtml


----------



## hrhsunshine

bagloverny said:


> Hi, hopefully third time's the charm. The seller took clear pictures and added them to the listing. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item : Givenchy Antigona Gray Satchel
> 
> Item number: 13558762
> 
> Seller : jenna m
> 
> Link : https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-beige-nude-satchel-gray-13558762/



Looks fine


----------



## hrhsunshine

Gravitsap said:


> And here is the link http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...y/pink-leather-handbag-givenchy-2112829.shtml



I don't see any red flags but I am not very familiar with this older style and I have not seen this style with the flat shoulder strap before.  Therefore, I cannot give you an definitive opinion.  This doesn't mean it is not authentic...just that I am not familiar enough to say yes or no.


----------



## Gravitsap

hrhsunshine said:


> I don't see any red flags but I am not very familiar with this older style and I have not seen this style with the flat shoulder strap before.  Therefore, I cannot give you an definitive opinion.  This doesn't mean it is not authentic...just that I am not familiar enough to say yes or no.


 Thank you very much for looking in to it x


----------



## lvfanaddict

Can you please take a look at this? Thanks in advance!

Item: Authentic Givenchy Mini Pandora Wine
Listing number: 361532376394
Seller: mysecretpassion37
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361532376394?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

lvfanaddict said:


> Can you please take a look at this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Mini Pandora Wine
> Listing number: 361532376394
> Seller: mysecretpassion37
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/361532376394?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good


----------



## RACHEY07

Item: Givenchy Pandora black with silver hardware bag leather large 

Listing number: 252330545139

Seller: guccigirl1016

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252330545139

I've never seen this type of leather. Does anyone know what it is and if it's authentic? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lvfanaddict

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thanks so much, you're the best hrhsunshine!


----------



## hrhsunshine

RACHEY07 said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora black with silver hardware bag leather large
> 
> Listing number: 252330545139
> 
> Seller: guccigirl1016
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252330545139
> 
> I've never seen this type of leather. Does anyone know what it is and if it's authentic? Thanks in advance!



Authentic


----------



## lazarini

Hi all, 

I came home today and been asked to bid on a bag by my partner that had 3 minutes left on eBAY ... since there was no time to do proper research and i love this woman I did what every good man does and go ahead with the request... 

Would someone be so kind and let me know if i did a mistake here?

Ebay add: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Pictures:





























I appreciate your thoughts.

Thx L


----------



## nushles

Hi could you please help me authenticate this? 

Item: Givenchy Antigona medium
Seller: Norino
Link: http://www.trendsales.dk/listings/givenchy-taske/48370200?forum=140&road=my_items

Here are some pictures I got from the seller:


----------



## nushles

And the rest of them!


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi hrhsunshine, would you be kind enough to help authenticate this bag please,

Item: Small grey Givenchy Antigona goatskin

Listing number: 172165816682

Seller: elizahmaray 

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...816682?hash=item2815e1e16a:g:MAUAAOSw5L9XD-x~

Thank you


----------



## hrhsunshine

lazarini said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I came home today and been asked to bid on a bag by my partner that had 3 minutes left on eBAY ... since there was no time to do proper research and i love this woman I did what every good man does and go ahead with the request...
> 
> Would someone be so kind and let me know if i did a mistake here?
> 
> Ebay add: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIVENCHY-PANDORA-BAG-IN-BLACK-COLOR-SMALL-SIZE-/131780261340?nma=true&si=TfMFZt7BcYyAQqWSNKCyWqusaas%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Thx L



Please review the OP for details on the shots needed for authenticating. Have seller provide clear, straight, close-up shots.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nushles said:


> And the rest of them!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332357
> View attachment 3332358
> View attachment 3332360
> View attachment 3332362
> View attachment 3332363
> View attachment 3332366
> View attachment 3332368
> View attachment 3332373




Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

BigCherry said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, would you be kind enough to help authenticate this bag please,
> 
> Item: Small grey Givenchy Antigona goatskin
> 
> Listing number: 172165816682
> 
> Seller: elizahmaray
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...816682?hash=item2815e1e16a:g:MAUAAOSw5L9XD-x~
> 
> Thank you



No red flags. Would like to also see the underside of the top closure zipper and the side of the strap connector hw.


----------



## BlueCherry

hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Would like to also see the underside of the top closure zipper and the side of the strap connector hw.




Thanks a million, I'll request these from the seller.


----------



## nushles

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thanks hrhsunshine! I really appreciate the help! You don't think the top handles look a bit on the small side??


----------



## BlueCherry

BigCherry said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, would you be kind enough to help authenticate this bag please,
> 
> Item: Small grey Givenchy Antigona goatskin
> 
> Listing number: 172165816682
> 
> Seller: elizahmaray
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...816682?hash=item2815e1e16a:g:MAUAAOSw5L9XD-x~
> 
> Thank you







hrhsunshine said:


> No red flags. Would like to also see the underside of the top closure zipper and the side of the strap connector hw.




Hi, here are the extra photos you requested. Thanks.


----------



## hrhsunshine

nushles said:


> Thanks hrhsunshine! I really appreciate the help! You don't think the top handles look a bit on the small side??



I think they look fine. Could be the angle of the shots and also some are pulled narrower from handling so they appear longer while others are still very rounded from lack of being pulled at the handles.


----------



## hrhsunshine

BigCherry said:


> Hi, here are the extra photos you requested. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3332941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332942
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332943



Looks good


----------



## BlueCherry

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good




Thanks for your help [emoji253] [emoji3]


----------



## jwong23

Hi hrhsunshine, would you be able to authenticate this beautiful bag for me? 

Item: Mini Blue Givenchy Antigona goatskin

Seller: JodidaysCloset

Link : http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/givenchy-mini-antigona-in-blue-goatskin''

Thank you!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

jwong23 said:


> Hi hrhsunshine, would you be able to authenticate this beautiful bag for me?
> 
> Item: Mini Blue Givenchy Antigona goatskin
> 
> Seller: JodidaysCloset
> 
> Link : http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/givenchy-mini-antigona-in-blue-goatskin''
> 
> Thank you!!



Please refer to my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members whole contribute broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## ez198126

Hi all,

I am wanting to purchase my first Givenchy Antigona and was hoping you would you be kind enough to help authenticate this bag please,

 Item: Small black Givenchy Antigona 

 Listing number: 1105866260 (listed on Australian selling site)

 Seller: Vera

 Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/west-lakes/bags/givenchy-antigona-bag/1105866260

 Thank you so much


----------



## ez198126

ez198126 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wanting to purchase my first Givenchy Antigona and was hoping you would you be kind enough to help authenticate this bag please,
> 
> Item: Small black Givenchy Antigona
> 
> Listing number: 1105866260 (listed on Australian selling site)
> 
> Seller: Vera
> 
> Link: http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/west-lakes/bags/givenchy-antigona-bag/1105866260
> 
> Thank you so much



I am also aware that you prefer to authenticate to people who are active on the site. I would very much like to become an active member - just as soon as I have something to be active about!


----------



## Mollymegv

Hi HRHSunshine, Will you help me authenticate this bag please?
Item: Auth Givenchy Medium Pandora Red Pepe Leather Bag With Barney's Receipt
 Listing number: 162043980980
 Seller: yamtpe
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...980980?hash=item25ba92ecb4:g:47YAAOSwAvJW-b0g
  Comment:  I was wondering about the stamp on the back side of the tag being a bit crooked.  

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Easyeve

Hello Everyone,

May I please have your help authenticating this bag? The price is almost too good to be true. They have a good reputation on Ebay so there is temptation for me to buy. May you please give me you opinion and let me know what you think? Thank you very much! 

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC 100% NEW  HANDBAG BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE

Seller: theitalianluxury

Item Number: 282013737273

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/GIVENCHY-ANTIG...BAG-PURSE-SAC-TASCHE-/282013737273?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mollymegv said:


> Hi HRHSunshine, Will you help me authenticate this bag please?
> Item: Auth Givenchy Medium Pandora Red Pepe Leather Bag With Barney's Receipt
> Listing number: 162043980980
> Seller: yamtpe
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Givenc...980980?hash=item25ba92ecb4:g:47YAAOSwAvJW-b0g
> Comment:  I was wondering about the stamp on the back side of the tag being a bit crooked.
> 
> Thanks for your help.



The bag looks fine to me. The alphanumeric code on the back of the  inside tag is odd...only because I have never seen them stamped in  different sizes like this.  Crooked, I have seen, but this is the worst I have seen.  Up to you on buying this one.  I am more picky about even the smallest details while many are not.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Easyeve said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> May I please have your help authenticating this bag? The price is almost too good to be true. They have a good reputation on Ebay so there is temptation for me to buy. May you please give me you opinion and let me know what you think? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA MEDIUM TOTE AUTHENTIC 100% NEW  HANDBAG BAG PURSE SAC TASCHE
> 
> Seller: theitalianluxury
> 
> Item Number: 282013737273
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/GIVENCHY-ANTIG...BAG-PURSE-SAC-TASCHE-/282013737273?nav=SEARCH



Not authentic


----------



## Nene20122012

hrhsunshine said:


> Not authentic




Hi I'm new to this forum ( I'm usually in the lv one) and have contemplated an Antigona for a while. This bag had me fooled. It looks so real and the seller has excellent reviews. Do you mind sharing what makes it fake! Thanks


----------



## Mollymegv

hrhsunshine said:


> The bag looks fine to me. The alphanumeric code on the back of the  inside tag is odd...only because I have never seen them stamped in  different sizes like this.  Crooked, I have seen, but this is the worst I have seen.  Up to you on buying this one.  I am more picky about even the smallest details while many are not.



Thanks for your help.  If you have not seen that before I'll pass.  Too bad, the cor was lovely


----------



## hrhsunshine

Nene20122012 said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum ( I'm usually in the lv one) and have contemplated an Antigona for a while. This bag had me fooled. It looks so real and the seller has excellent reviews. Do you mind sharing what makes it fake! Thanks



I prefer to not discuss details.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Mollymegv said:


> Thanks for your help.  If you have not seen that before I'll pass.  Too bad, the cor was lovely



Ur welcome. Hope u find another lovely soon.


----------



## nushles

hrhsunshine said:


> I think they look fine. Could be the angle of the shots and also some are pulled narrower from handling so they appear longer while others are still very rounded from lack of being pulled at the handles.




Hi Hrhsunshine! 

Thank you for all your help!! Could I please ask you one last question before going for it?? There seems to be quite a big gap in the metal zipper - is that normal?? The one I saw in store didn't have such a big gap [emoji52] I asked the seller for a few additional photos which I've also attached, hope that's ok!

I really really appreciate your help [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lorubyud

Hi,
If anyone could take a look at this purse it would be so much appreciated. Thank you in advance!
Item: Mini Givenchy Antigona Black 100% Authentic
Listing number is applicable:262399014874
Seller: latrends77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262399014874?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

nushles said:


> Hi Hrhsunshine!
> 
> Thank you for all your help!! Could I please ask you one last question before going for it?? There seems to be quite a big gap in the metal zipper - is that normal?? The one I saw in store didn't have such a big gap [emoji52] I asked the seller for a few additional photos which I've also attached, hope that's ok!
> 
> I really really appreciate your help [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3338076
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338078
> View attachment 3338079
> View attachment 3338080
> View attachment 3338082
> View attachment 3338083
> View attachment 3338085
> View attachment 3338087
> View attachment 3338088
> View attachment 3338089



The gap seems larger than normal. That doesn't necessarily indicate a fake.  Quality issues do appear on authentic bags. I would say if this is a detail that would bother you, pass.


----------



## hrhsunshine

lorubyud said:


> Hi,
> If anyone could take a look at this purse it would be so much appreciated. Thank you in advance!
> Item: Mini Givenchy Antigona Black 100% Authentic
> Listing number is applicable:262399014874
> Seller: latrends77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262399014874?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Pls refer to my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members who contribute broadly on TPF.


----------



## kiran12345

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


Hi Everyone,

Can you please help me out! Just wondering if this bag is real or a fake.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/givenchy-antigona-/182094594208?hash=item2a65af00a0:g:I0gAAOSwYmZXEaXM


----------



## nushles

hrhsunshine said:


> The gap seems larger than normal. That doesn't necessarily indicate a fake.  Quality issues do appear on authentic bags. I would say if this is a detail that would bother you, pass.




Thanks sunshine! Will think about it before deciding! I really appreciate your help and sorry for the trouble [emoji53]


----------



## hrhsunshine

kiran12345 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can you please help me out! Just wondering if this bag is real or a fake.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/givenchy-antigona-/182094594208?hash=item2a65af00a0:g:I0gAAOSwYmZXEaXM



Pls refer to my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF


----------



## hrhsunshine

nushles said:


> Thanks sunshine! Will think about it before deciding! I really appreciate your help and sorry for the trouble [emoji53]



Ur welcome. I just know that small details I don't like will always bother me.


----------



## nushles

hrhsunshine said:


> Ur welcome. I just know that small details I don't like will always bother me.




I get you, I'm the same! [emoji85] But you'd be surprised how hard it is tracking one down in the smooth leather [emoji52] I remember reading somewhere that Givenchy was discontinuing the smooth Calf skin leather(??). Do you know if there's any truth in that?


----------



## hrhsunshine

nushles said:


> I get you, I'm the same! [emoji85] But you'd be surprised how hard it is tracking one down in the smooth leather [emoji52] I remember reading somewhere that Givenchy was discontinuing the smooth Calf skin leather(??). Do you know if there's any truth in that?



Based on my conversation with a Givenchy rep, no truth to that.


----------



## lvfanaddict

I would appreciate your help on this!

New GIVENCHY Nightingale Small Red Satchel Bag $2100

Item number: 201561914783

Seller: great-merchandises

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201561914783?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hrhsunshine

lvfanaddict said:


> I would appreciate your help on this!
> 
> New GIVENCHY Nightingale Small Red Satchel Bag $2100
> 
> Item number: 201561914783
> 
> Seller: great-merchandises
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201561914783?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Authentic


----------



## StefanieCruz

Could anyone please confirm that this Givenchy George is a counterfeit. 

I bought it on Ebay Germany and the seller insist it is real. It does not habe a serial number, a tag where it was produced.


----------



## hrhsunshine

StefanieCruz said:


> Could anyone please confirm that this Givenchy George is a counterfeit.
> 
> I bought it on Ebay Germany and the seller insist it is real. It does not habe a serial number, a tag where it was produced.



Please review OPs prior to posting on threads. Also, pls review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.


----------



## 1214

Hi there
Can you please help authenticate this bag?

Item: givenchy medium pandora black leather
Item number; 222101482330
Seller: melbournecoco
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/222101482330


----------



## hrhsunshine

1214 said:


> Hi there
> Can you please help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item: givenchy medium pandora black leather
> Item number; 222101482330
> Seller: melbournecoco
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/222101482330



Pls review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## uhcllyrehc

Hi everyone, could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!

Item: Givenchy Nightingale
Item number: N/A
Seller: Franca
Link: http://www.subito.it/vi/159733301.htm


----------



## hrhsunshine

uhcllyrehc said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help me authenticate this? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: Franca
> Link: http://www.subito.it/vi/159733301.htm




Pls review my signature block for my preferences on assisting.  I  reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing  broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## uhcllyrehc

Hello! Yes indeed I read the terms carefully, unluckily I am based in Milan and we don't have authentication forums over here, thanks in any case!


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi there

Can someone please help me

Item: givenchy brown leather large Pandora


Item number; 301840253538


Seller: realdealcollection

Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/301840253538


----------



## hrhsunshine

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Can someone please help me
> 
> Item: givenchy brown leather large Pandora
> 
> 
> Item number; 301840253538
> 
> 
> Seller: realdealcollection
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/301840253538



Authentic.


----------



## fatcat2523

hrhsunshine said:


> Authentic.



Thank you


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: SALE! BRAND NEW GIVENCHY PANDORA BOX MEDIUM IN BI-COLOR BORDEAUX/BEIGE!

Listing number is applicable: 131798380789
Seller: mycondotti11
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-BRAND-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments if any: This was my first Givenchy purchase. Any help authenticating it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Darya66

Hello eveyone I am wanting to but an Antigona and the seller is claiming she had no receipts how can I get it authenticates please?! Help!?


----------



## asiatica

Hello hrhsunshine, can you give me a hand with th we two bags, thank you!

Name: nightingale
Seller: luxoreuse
Link: http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-marrone-medium-toe
Additional pics:

























http://s102.photobucket.com/user/aa...2-492F-83D8-E44D951EE594_zpsh7f9sec1.jpg.html


----------



## asiatica

Continuation:




And here's another from the same seller

Item:nightingale
Seller: luxoreuse 
Link: http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-using old-colore-cammello 
Additional pics:






















Thank you!


----------



## hrhsunshine

dreamcatcher_17 said:


> Item: SALE! BRAND NEW GIVENCHY PANDORA BOX MEDIUM IN BI-COLOR BORDEAUX/BEIGE!
> 
> Listing number is applicable: 131798380789
> Seller: mycondotti11
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-BRAND-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments if any: This was my first Givenchy purchase. Any help authenticating it would be greatly appreciated!



Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## hrhsunshine

asiatica said:


> Continuation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another from the same seller
> 
> Item:nightingale
> Seller: luxoreuse
> Link: http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-using old-colore-cammello
> Additional pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Links don't work.


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> Links don't work.



The other might be sold already &#128561; 
http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-usignolo-colore-cammello


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

hrhsunshine said:


> Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.



Can anyone else help me? I would sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## asiatica

asiatica said:


> The other might be sold already &#128561;



EDIT: seller replaced the link.

The first set of pics:
http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-dark-brown

Second set of pics:
http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-usignolo-colore-cammello

Hope they work now-


----------



## hrhsunshine

asiatica said:


> EDIT: seller replaced the link.
> 
> The first set of pics:
> http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-dark-brown
> 
> Second set of pics:
> http://depop.com/luxoreuse/givenchy-nightingale-usignolo-colore-cammello
> 
> Hope they work now-




The first one with the metal logos on the base of the handles looks fine.

The second, more caramel one, has some details that concern me.


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> The first one with the metal logos on the base of the handles looks fine.
> 
> The second, more caramel one, has some details that concern me.



Okay, thank you. I was more interested in the first one anyway. The seller is rather rushing me, but may I post other pics once the bag arrives? I read authentification can be done only with the active listing but might as well ask.


----------



## ycstar89

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282022347021?ul_noapp=true


Hello can you please help me authenticate this?
ive been looking at it for a while now. But have doubts because i have seen that the seller has sold various. I would never be able to tell a real from a fake. 

The seller sent me additional pics which i do not know how to post on here but the serial number is 3c0184


----------



## hrhsunshine

asiatica said:


> Okay, thank you. I was more interested in the first one anyway. The seller is rather rushing me, but may I post other pics once the bag arrives? I read authentification can be done only with the active listing but might as well ask.



I have seen the pics I need to make my determination. The bag in the photos is authentic


----------



## hrhsunshine

ycstar89 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282022347021?ul_noapp=true
> 
> 
> Hello can you please help me authenticate this?
> ive been looking at it for a while now. But have doubts because i have seen that the seller has sold various. I would never be able to tell a real from a fake.
> 
> The seller sent me additional pics which i do not know how to post on here but the serial number is 3c0184



I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.  With online resellers, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> I have seen the pics I need to make my determination. The bag in the photos is authentic



Thank you so much! I have been lusting for a nightingale fo so long and in a few days I'll finally have one


----------



## Tiffanyyy

Item: Givenchy Antigona
Listing number: 331845453414
Seller:  racquelannlondon
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-...453414?hash=item4d4387c666:g:WzMAAOSwUUdXDqlb
Message: Seller said it was bought in 2012. 

Pls authenticate and thank you sooo much!


----------



## Tiffanyyy

Item: Givenchy antigona
Listing number: 262419924566
Seller: yastheman
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/givenchy-...00852d1&pid=100033&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=252379309671
Message: Seller says that it's from a Givenchy outlet. 

Looks like a replica to me but a few of my friends who bought from this seller says that it looks genuine. Pls authenticate and thank you.


----------



## jouleya

Item. Givenchy Antigona 
Seller. Italist.com
Link. https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...evre-antigona-tote-bag/534710/594374/givenchy

Does anyone know anything about givenchy date codes? I order the small Antigone in black from Italist And the date code has 7 digets??? ZE D 0165


----------



## jouleya

Additional pics.


----------



## jouleya

Additional.


----------



## hrhsunshine

jouleya said:


> Additional.



Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## jouleya

sorry, I missed that part. I have already submitted a request to have it authenticated, hopefully everything turns out well. Thanks.


----------



## Landrsmom

Please authenticate if possible. Ive never shopped for givenchy ( I've always been a LV girl)

Item: givenchy brown leather medium nightingale shoulder bag

Item # 291755806166

Seller: shopmaterialworld 

Listing : http://r.ebay.com/1uTC8l

Thanks in advance


----------



## hrhsunshine

Landrsmom said:


> Please authenticate if possible. Ive never shopped for givenchy ( I've always been a LV girl)
> 
> Item: givenchy brown leather medium nightingale shoulder bag
> 
> Item # 291755806166
> 
> Seller: shopmaterialworld
> 
> Listing : http://r.ebay.com/1uTC8l
> 
> Thanks in advance



Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## agnesman1996

Item: Givenchy mini antigona
Listing number is applicable: BB05114012001S 
Seller: Reebonz
Link: https://www.reebonz.com.au/event/t18841/item/BB05114012001S?src=search
Comments if any: My bag is purchased during one of the event, so not sure if the link is still applicable and reachable since the event has ended already.


----------



## agnesman1996

Part 2


----------



## hrhsunshine

agnesman1996 said:


> Part 2



Please review my signature block. I don't authenticate bags post-purchase.


----------



## asiatica

Hello hrhsunshine, I received the nightingale you authenticated some days ago and it is beautiful. I'm now in the lookout for a pandora. Can you take a look at this, thank you.

Item: pandora
Seller: gagacoppola
Link: http://depop.com/gagacoppola/vendo-givenchy-pandora

Other pics:


































Thank you so much!!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

asiatica said:


> Hello hrhsunshine, I received the nightingale you authenticated some days ago and it is beautiful. I'm now in the lookout for a pandora. Can you take a look at this, thank you.
> 
> Item: pandora
> Seller: gagacoppola
> Link: http://depop.com/gagacoppola/vendo-givenchy-pandora
> 
> Other pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



Looks good


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Thank you!


----------



## csherleen

hi can someone help me to authenticate this nightingale, thankyou!


----------



## hrhsunshine

csherleen said:


> hi can someone help me to authenticate this nightingale, thankyou!



Pls review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## hawaii2484

Good morning, hrhsunshine,

May I please request your assistance in authenticating this Antigona? Thank you for offering your services to TPF members.

http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-black-goatskin-small-antigona-convertible-tote/p/374373501

Kindly,
hawaii2484


----------



## hawaii2484

Update: the item was sold about two hours after I posted this.  Thank you.


----------



## Jamisan

My bf bought this bag off of tradsey for my birthday I want to make sure it's authentic???


----------



## hrhsunshine

maceymarie said:


> Hello ladies,
> This is my first time posting, so I apologize if I am doing this incorrectly!! A little background about me: I am the primary authenticator for a local nonprofit. We deal primarily with donations, which makes it difficult at times to identify designer items. I have done a lot of research and everyone claims this to be the best place to get authentication advice. Most everything that I wish to post, I am quite certain of, I just desperately need a second pair of eyes to take a look at them. I am more than willing to send any additional photos you may need, please let me know!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini
> Listing number is applicable: n/a*
> Link: n/a*
> Comments if any: Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> *This purse is not listed online, we are unable to post items until we can guarantee authenticity to the very best of our ability. Which is why I'm here to get a second opinion
> 
> View attachment 3352105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352108
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352109
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352110
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352111
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352112
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352113





Jamisan said:


> My bf bought this bag off of tradsey for my birthday I want to make sure it's authentic???



Ladies, please note my signature block and my guidelines/preferences for assisting. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this bag I bought, it looks really fake and doesn't smell like leather.

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona small size 
Listing 262423244428
Seller: giuseepeja 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262423244428?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: 

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## hrhsunshine

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag I bought, it looks really fake and doesn't smell like leather.
> 
> Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona small size
> Listing 262423244428
> Seller: giuseepeja
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262423244428?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any:
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!



I am sorry. I only assist on items actively for sale with with a live link.


----------



## joml

Hello can someone pls help me authenticate this item? I've been eyeing it for days now. Thanks in advance.

Givenchy nightingale 
Seller BagAddicts
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1742120156012044&id=1737239749833418


----------



## joml

More photos thanks so much


----------



## Hili.givenchy

hi plssss help me authenticate this

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...856471?hash=item3ac34f4997:g:A68AAOSwoudW8QaH


----------



## hrhsunshine

joml said:


> More photos thanks so much
> View attachment 3355699
> View attachment 3355700
> View attachment 3355702





Hili.givenchy said:


> hi plssss help me authenticate this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...856471?hash=item3ac34f4997:g:A68AAOSwoudW8QaH




ladies, please carefully review my guidelines/preferences in assisting with authentications.


----------



## ycstar89

Has anyone shopped here ? Is this an authentic site? 
https://www.shopspring.com


----------



## cherry21

Item: Givenchy Pandora Pure
Listing number: 371622572979
Seller:  laurenfaith77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pandora-Pure-Black-Grained-Leather-Medium-Crossbody-Bag-Givenchy-Small-/371622572979?hash=item56866e73b3:g:hUEAAOSw1KxXMSB6
Comments if any: The date code label concerns me. I know the listing is ending soon. Many thanks!!


----------



## hrhsunshine

cherry21 said:


> Item: Givenchy Pandora Pure
> Listing number: 371622572979
> Seller:  laurenfaith77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...572979?hash=item56866e73b3:g:hUEAAOSw1KxXMSB6
> Comments if any: The date code label concerns me. I know the listing is ending soon. Many thanks!!




Listing has ended.


----------



## sushiflowercake

Item: Brand New Auth Givenchy Medium Pandora Black Color Calfskin Shoulder Bag
Listing number: 201577527863
Seller: lvauthentic 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201577527863?ul_noapp=true
Comments if any: I just won this item. Pls authenticate before I make payment. Thanks!


----------



## hrhsunshine

sushiflowercake said:


> Item: Brand New Auth Givenchy Medium Pandora Black Color Calfskin Shoulder Bag
> Listing number: 201577527863
> Seller: lvauthentic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201577527863?ul_noapp=true
> Comments if any: I just won this item. Pls authenticate before I make payment. Thanks!




Listing has ended


----------



## tabo4curly

GIVENCHY

MINI PANDORA WASHED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
Seller:  Dante 5

Link: https://www.dante5.com/en-US/product/2062?adwS=shopping&adwC=shopping&nat=US

Can you authenticate this before I make the purchase?  Thank you.


----------



## anashumi

Hello, everyone! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me ASAP, I'd be very thankful! I've looked at pictures myself (and the seller also provided me extra pics) and it looks authentic, but I'm not a pro, so I'd really appreciate someone elses opinion! Thanks in advance!

Item: New Givenchy Antigona Mini Black Shiny Calfskin Crossbody Convertible Bag
Listing number: 191875043859
Seller: zdano_ru2015 (http://www.ebay.com/usr/zdano_ru2015?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...043859?hash=item2caca4d213:g:BlcAAOSwKfVXD39O


----------



## hrhsunshine

tabo4curly said:


> GIVENCHY
> 
> MINI PANDORA WASHED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> Seller:  Dante 5
> 
> Link: https://www.dante5.com/en-US/product/2062?adwS=shopping&adwC=shopping&nat=US
> 
> Can you authenticate this before I make the purchase?  Thank you.





anashumi said:


> Hello, everyone! Can someone please authenticate this bag for me ASAP, I'd be very thankful! I've looked at pictures myself (and the seller also provided me extra pics) and it looks authentic, but I'm not a pro, so I'd really appreciate someone elses opinion! Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: New Givenchy Antigona Mini Black Shiny Calfskin Crossbody Convertible Bag
> Listing number: 191875043859
> Seller: zdano_ru2015 (http://www.ebay.com/usr/zdano_ru2015?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Givench...043859?hash=item2caca4d213:g:BlcAAOSwKfVXD39O



Please review my signature block. I reserve my assistance for active members with history of contributing broadly throughout TPF.


----------



## nutz4purses

Need expert advice and this Authenticated as soon as possible please. I placed an offer and it was accepted but wanted to make sure before paying. Thanks so much in advance.

Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini Black
Listing number:,182135808446
Seller:chamedu0331
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Mini-sctchel-black-bag-/182135808446?
Comments if any: Won but haven't paid yet.Thanks so much


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Thank you so much! The bag has YKK zippers, marked on each one


----------



## hrhsunshine

nutz4purses said:


> Need expert advice and this Authenticated as soon as possible please. I placed an offer and it was accepted but wanted to make sure before paying. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Mini Black
> Listing number:,182135808446
> Seller:chamedu0331
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Mini-sctchel-black-bag-/182135808446?
> Comments if any: Won but haven't paid yet.Thanks so much



Please review my signature block. I assist on live sales with active links.


----------



## hrhsunshine

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3361594
> View attachment 3361595
> View attachment 3361596
> View attachment 3361597
> View attachment 3361598
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! The bag has YKK zippers, marked on each one



Please review and follow authentication thread guidelines (found in OP) prior to posting.


----------



## shopaholicnyc10

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL TOTE AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE BLACK

Listing number: 282044441858

Seller: theitalianluxury

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/28204444185...3b93bbe4af3&bu=43848977414&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Comments if any: Seller claims the bag is 100% authentic and that the low price is because Givenchy retails for less in Italy. Is this too good to be true? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## asiatica

Hello hrhsunshine, can you please authenticate this? The pictures are crappy. This is actually the third set he sent me since the other two were even worse so I guess this is the best he can do . THANK YOU!

Additional Info: seller can't seem to take a decent pic of the serial no which is supposed to be  FF I 0165
Item: Medium pandora
Seller: glolis_123
Listing no: 262451165692
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/genuine-auth...165692?hash=item3d1b4ef9fc:g:7YkAAOSwubRXK6Kt


----------



## hrhsunshine

asiatica said:


> Hello hrhsunshine, can you please authenticate this? The pictures are crappy. This is actually the third set he sent me since the other two were even worse so I guess this is the best he can do . THANK YOU!
> 
> Additional Info: seller can't seem to take a decent pic of the serial no which is supposed to be  FF I 0165
> Item: Medium pandora
> Seller: glolis_123
> Listing no: 262451165692
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/genuine-auth...165692?hash=item3d1b4ef9fc:g:7YkAAOSwubRXK6Kt



What is the hw color? gold or silver? Please confirm from seller the inside tag's alphanumeric code.  Seller should not have a problem getting a clear close-up shot of the inside tag. That is easy to do.


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> What is the hw color? gold or silver? Please confirm from seller the inside tag's alphanumeric code.  Seller should not have a problem getting a clear close-up shot of the inside tag. That is easy to do.



Seller says hw is silver and the first letter is supposed to be E and not F as he previously thought. The second pic is the one he sent me while in the third I adjusted the contrast and it looks like a letter E.


----------



## hawaii2484

Good morning, HRHSunshine,

Would you please kindly take a peek at this Givenchy Nightingale listing?

Thank you!

http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-black-calfskin-medium-nightingale-convertible-tote/p/386724701


----------



## hrhsunshine

asiatica said:


> Seller says hw is silver and the first letter is supposed to be E and not F as he previously thought. The second pic is the one he sent me while in the third I adjusted the contrast and it looks like a letter E.



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

hawaii2484 said:


> Good morning, HRHSunshine,
> 
> Would you please kindly take a peek at this Givenchy Nightingale listing?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/givenchy-black-calfskin-medium-nightingale-convertible-tote/p/386724701



I don't see any red flags but these images are not ones needed for authentication. Unfortunately, I don't expect a retailer to provide the shots needed either.


----------



## Stev9079

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121984145977

Can anyone authenticate?


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> Looks good



Okay, thank you so very much &#128522;


----------



## vivib22

Hi Givanchy lovers

Can anyone help authenticate this bag?

Item: GIVENCHY L Cream Nightingale - A bag in a rich creamy color

Listing number: the listing is sold, so I don't have the number

Seller: richard1956us

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-L-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments if any: It looked very good on ebay and i bought it without doing my homework -shame on my, I know
There is only 1 zipper and the zipper hardware looks off. there is a serial number, but I'm having a hard time authenticating.  Pics are good - they show a lot and i can send more.  the bag smells weird too - that was my first tip off.


----------



## icequeen4

Hi Givenchy loves, 
Can you please help me authenticate this bag before I bid it this Sunday afternoon on May 29, 2016? Thank you so much.

Item: Authentic Givenchy Small Antigona Smooth Leather

Listing number: 252400579823

Seller: azandra3562

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Givenchy-Small-Antigona-Smooth-Leather-/252400579823?hash=item3ac43f34ef:g:Oa8AAOSwR5dXQ9t8

Comments: Please let me know if this Givenchy Antigona is authentic or not before I bid it. It's my dream bag. Thank you.


----------



## geisha918

Hello Experts! I was hoping to get this authenticated before I push the buy button. TIA!

Item: Givenchy Pandora Small Pepe

Listing number: 222129477666

Seller: beckysuperdeals

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-1700-Givenchy-Pandora-Black-Pepe-Leather-Small-100-Authentic-/222129477666?

Comments: I'm new to Givenchy.


----------



## Kdiane

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this mini antigona?  

Item: Givenchy antigona mini leather shoulder bag - smooth black
Listing number: 121996850604
Seller: jo_jones2006
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121996850604


----------



## yukiixgurl

Hi, it is my first time on PF, i know that volunteers do not reply to individuals who are looking for free authentication, but the item i want is ending soon and i would like you to give me your true opinion. It is my first designer bag and i want to make it is an authentic one. Thanks !

Item: GIVENCHY PANDORA MEDIUM CALFSKIN TRI-COLOR BAG PERFECT CONDITION

Listing number is applicable: 162074155433

Seller: shoppingjennifer4706 

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162074155433?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments if any: I just want to be sure it is a real one, since i am going to meet her tomorrow to get the handbag, if you need more pictures, i can ask her !


----------



## hrhsunshine

geisha918 said:


> Hello Experts! I was hoping to get this authenticated before I push the buy button. TIA!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Small Pepe
> 
> Listing number: 222129477666
> 
> Seller: beckysuperdeals
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMAZING-170...pe-Leather-Small-100-Authentic-/222129477666?
> 
> Comments: I'm new to Givenchy.



Looks good.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Kdiane said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this mini antigona?
> 
> Item: Givenchy antigona mini leather shoulder bag - smooth black
> Listing number: 121996850604
> Seller: jo_jones2006
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/121996850604



Looks good


----------



## hrhsunshine

*Hello Everyone,

I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.

I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.

Best wishes and happy Summer!*


----------



## Lauren0404

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*




We will miss you! Thanks for all of your help! Best wishes and hope to chat in other forums


----------



## asiatica

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*



Thank you for your help hrhsunshine! I am now a happy owner of 2 pandoras and without your authentication I might not have bought them them. Have a nice summer!

-----/-----/-----/-----

May I ask the help of an expert in authenticating this pandora, thank you!

Item: pandora medium
Seller: chiric
Link: http://depop.com/chiric/e-poi-come-lo-scorso
http://depop.com/chiric/maangeline-vedi-se-riesci-ad

Additional info: I provided 2 links as the seller has good pics in both of them. Here are other pics:


----------



## goldfish19

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*




Thank you so much for sharing your expertise!!! I believe most of my givenchy acquisitions have been authenticated by you  

Hope to see you around in the forum!


----------



## baggilou

Can someone please help me with this Pandora? Many thanks.


----------



## debstep

Hello everyone, 
Need some help with authenticating. 

Thank you in advance. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351739507543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sushiflowercake

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*



Thank you so much for all your help.
It was wonderful having you as an authenticator.


----------



## Mollymegv

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*



Thanks for helping so many of us!  You'll be missed here!


----------



## jama

Grateful if you could authenticate attached photos of medium Lucrezia. I purchased it online through Italist.com. Many thanks


----------



## 90K1

Authenticate this Givenchy Mini Antigona pls. Brand new with tags. She bought it from NY last year. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## uadjit

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*



Thanks so much for helping out here, hrhsunshine. It's much appreciated. Best of luck with your other endeavors.


----------



## 90K1

Authenticate this pls. Thank you.


----------



## lovin_bags

Hi there authenticators,
Item: Givenchy Obsedia bag
Listing number is applicable: 2622902
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...nchy/black-leather-bag-givenchy-2622902.shtml
Comments if any: I bought this bag and received it, so can safely assume the VC authentication team deemed it compliant. However it feels and looks fake. The leather is bulky/puffy at the front, the attached tag looks odd and the leather strap is stiff and kinked, like cheap leather. Can anyone please help? I can upload more pictures as needed? Thanks!


----------



## diva7633

Hi ladies! I know nothing about Givenchy except I want one. TIA


Item: Givenchy Nightingale large
Listing number: 322117931849
Seller: jeska2333
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=322117931849&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## KieleeC

Hello may I have this authenticated please 

Item name: New Givenchy Medium Waxy Leather Nightingale Black
Item number: 172222209545
Site: Ebay
Seller: banthafodder88
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172222209545?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you Ladies for your help xx


----------



## KieleeC

And also if you don't mind, I'm looking at this Givenchy too.

Item name: Givenchy Nightingale
Item number: 311622028971
Site: Ebay
Seller: superpower22  
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311622028971?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Really appreciate your expertise and help xx


----------



## kinkisuet1017

Hi everyone, 
could you guys please sincerely help with authenticating this Pandora small   ?
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0

There are few things I feel doubtful about:
1. the "canvas" used for inside is different from my medium one.
2. font logo plate seems a bit too thin?
3. the leather tag inside is rectangular shape w/o rounded corners, and quite thin
4. for the authentication booklet, it was attached with a white string. 
the Givenchy Paris on the cover has a little bit engraved effect.
Also, for the ENG section, the "GIVENCHY" seems weird as pictured.... 
and do they actually have a chinese section by now?

Could anyone please help... I don't know if I should return this or not.

Thanks.

P.S. I don't know why I can not attach the pics here. Please feel free to click the dropbox link for pictures.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0


----------



## 90K1

90K1 said:


> Authenticate this pls. Thank you.


Help me with authentication. I don't want to buy fake bag for real bag price. 

Thank you.


----------



## 90K1

90K1 said:


> Authenticate this Givenchy Mini Antigona pls. Brand new with tags. She bought it from NY last year.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Can some one help me authenticate this bag pls? 

Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Item: Givenchy Micro Nightingale 
Listing Number: N/A
Seller: TJ Maxx
Link: N/A
Comments: Outlined below.

Hello hrhsunshine,

I hope that you can give me some peace of mind! In light of recent events, I'm a bit worried about my Micro Nightingale because I bought it at TJ Maxx. I am aware of the fact that your authentication of my bag is at your own discretion since I already own it, but I am sincerely hoping that you will make an exception! [emoji4]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji16]


----------



## Ajcalvet

Hello. Can you please authenticate the following Small antigona SHW? Very much appreciated.

Item:
 Givenchy Antigona Small Leather 

Listing number:
262465463995

Lister:
Dvmdv

Link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Antigona-Small-Leather-tote-Bag-Purse-Strap-/262465463995?nav=BIDDING_ACTIVE


----------



## kinkisuet1017

kinkisuet1017 said:


> Hi everyone,
> could you guys please sincerely help with authenticating this Pandora small   ?
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0
> 
> There are few things I feel doubtful about:
> 1. the "canvas" used for inside is different from my medium one.
> 2. font logo plate seems a bit too thin?
> 3. the leather tag inside is rectangular shape w/o rounded corners, and quite thin
> 4. for the authentication booklet, it was attached with a white string.
> the Givenchy Paris on the cover has a little bit engraved effect.
> Also, for the ENG section, the "GIVENCHY" seems weird as pictured....
> and do they actually have a chinese section by now?
> 
> Could anyone please help... I don't know if I should return this or not.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S. I don't know why I can not attach the pics here. Please feel free to click the dropbox link for pictures.
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/51xpby3e151cx2l/AACFHhhwdtpVz8-6UmKDyg8za?dl=0



can anyone please help authenticate this?
I'm really doubtful abt it......


----------



## ImogenFoxyLocks

Hey loves

So I was a Chanel girl (still am!) & became almost an expert in spotting fakes but recently I fell in love with the Givenchy Pandora & have bought a few from reputable sellers but I recently purchased a Mini Pandora in black from eBay & something doesn't seem right - to look at it looks great & smells like gorgeous leather, but upon closer inspection the zips, serial numbers & straps don't match up with my other ones- I think it's a fake, as it doesn't look like my other 2 (purchased from Farfetch & Vestiaire Collective). Can someone confirm my suspicion?


----------



## gemma-elizabeth

I'm hoping to finally purchase my first Givenchy, any help with authentication would be so appreciated 

Item: Givency Nightingale Medium Tote 
Seller: algfitz
Link: http://www.adverts.ie/totes/givenchy-nightingale-medium-tote/9978347


----------



## ggvbrielle

Can anyone on here tell me the name of this Givenchy bag and if it is authentic or not? I recently just joined and i was sent a link here to confirm my bag. It was my grandma's and I found it in her closet. Thanks! 
Also, the zipper has is a YKK zipper and I have read that Givenchy uses that brand, also the clasp to shorten or lengthen the strap inside-it opens up and says made in Spain, it's the 6th picture.


----------



## beautiful.sky

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora? Seller said it was first generation hence the snap closure on the front pocket. I would very much appreciate your inputs. Thanks in advance!:$


----------



## imcandie

Hi. I sold a givenchy pardora large bag on ebay.  Purchased this back in early 2013 from Bergdorf in NY. I know that this bag had a design change (front pocket changed to a zipper). 
The buyer states that it is a fake. 
I asked her to authenticate it at a reputable service for a full refund, else i will accept the return with 20% restocking fee. I clearly indicated that no return unless it is proven to be a counterfeit (which no way it can be).  Can you guys authenticate to bag for me to say at least to prove my side? 
She said the item can be purchases for 100 bucks from chinese. : (
 All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Svrvh

Hi I bought a Nightingale from a reputable seller. But upon receipt of item there is something off with the leather swatch and the printing in the tags. I hope someone can help me regarding this matter so I can return it as soon as possible. Here are the 
photos


































Item link https://www.instagram.com/p/BGTpamvQtaU/

Seller: Aries Razal

Thank you very much to anyone who could help! Godbless


----------



## Svrvh

Additional pics. Thanks again!!


----------



## evesaint

Hi, i've attached photos of the givenchy pandora i'm interested in.

From the photos, it looks authentic to me but would love to hear your opinions. 

If you could authenticate that for me, that will be great. Thanks!


----------



## kittyland06

Hi Ladies!

Would you please help authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale for me?

Item: *GIVENCHY Quilted Polyvinyl Medium Nightingale Black Satchel*
Listing number is applicable: 16081816
Seller: Alicia
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-nightingale-leather-satchel-black-16081816
Comments if any: Serial no: No. ST0160 MADE IN CHINA
Do they make authenticate Givenchy in China? 

Thanks all!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hello all!
I would love an opinion on this listing of a Givenchy Nightingale. It seems too good of a price, and the pictures are pretty limited. Any input would be appreciated! The listing ends in 5 hours, I realize it's a bit of a rush job.

Item: beige Givenchy Nightingale leather satchel
Listing number: 351763467552
Seller: lisher0918
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Givench...467552?hash=item51e6bc8d20:g:9i8AAOSwM4xXZikX


----------



## evesaint

Hi, I've been using purseforum for years before buying pre-loved bags but haven't been active in posting at all. I noticed that the previous amazing authenticator has left the group. I'm not an expert in authenticating but would like to give it a shot and contribute to this lovely forum (I own several Givenchy bags including the popular Antigona and Pandora bags). Hope I can help.


----------



## evesaint

imcandie said:


> Hi. I sold a givenchy pardora large bag on ebay.  Purchased this back in early 2013 from Bergdorf in NY. I know that this bag had a design change (front pocket changed to a zipper).
> The buyer states that it is a fake.
> I asked her to authenticate it at a reputable service for a full refund, else i will accept the return with 20% restocking fee. I clearly indicated that no return unless it is proven to be a counterfeit (which no way it can be).  Can you guys authenticate to bag for me to say at least to prove my side?
> She said the item can be purchases for 100 bucks from chinese. : (
> All help is greatly appreciated.


Hi, please provide clearer photos as indicated on the first page of this thread.


----------



## elzyecha

Hi guys am newbie here.. Need help with the bag am going to buy on ebay.. Is this original??
I never buy Givenchy before so your opinion is very much appreciated
The bag comes with receipt but the handle and zipper looks funny
What do you think ?

https://www.ebay.de/itm/282077128840 

Seller dont want to send me more pics but this extra two




Thanks so much


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
We love help of course!
However, we take authenticating pretty seriously, as such we have some minimum guidelines for authenticators. 
We require a minimum of 500 posts and proven brand knowledge. 



evesaint said:


> Hi, I've been using purseforum for years before buying pre-loved bags but haven't been active in posting at all. I noticed that the previous amazing authenticator has left the group. I'm not an expert in authenticating but would like to give it a shot and contribute to this lovely forum (I own several Givenchy bags including the popular Antigona and Pandora bags). Hope I can help.


----------



## nushles

hrhsunshine said:


> *Hello Everyone,
> 
> I want to let you know that I am stepping away from being the primary authenticator for the Givenchy forum.  It has been very fulfilling to assist so many members, however, I need to focus on other priorities.
> 
> I hope there are other members who have the experience to help here.
> 
> Best wishes and happy Summer!*



Thank you for all your help! [emoji5]


----------



## tiffi014

Hello! Am seriously thinking of purchasing this Antigona off of an Ebay seller. Would appreciate some authentication help! Million thanks!

Item:
* GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL TOTE AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE BLACK*
Listing number:272283993427
Seller: theitalianluxury
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272283993427?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any:


----------



## foxmomlovesbbag

Hi! Just wondering if the new model of the nightingale (micro size) has a serial number stamp on the inside? Mine doesn't, but everything else seems legit. Please help


----------



## jessie6668

Very useful tread.  Thanks.


----------



## Nicnb

Please authenticate,  thank you 
Item: Givenchy Beige Small Antigona Tote  
Listing number: 142046512342
Seller: monts.marqu
link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/142046512342


----------



## trina1223

Please authenticate, thank you!

Item: Givenchy Antigona leather handbag
Listing#: 2651324
Seller: Vonny
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...tigona-leather-handbag-givenchy-2651324.shtml


----------



## Thida95

Do you think this bag is authentic? 

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...leder-cross-body-tashe-givenchy-2800629.shtml


----------



## Thida95

http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...na-leder-kleine-tasche-givenchy-2756888.shtml or this?


----------



## Myra_dy

Hi can you please authenticate this pandora mini? I'm a bit hesitant because the outside zipper and logo is in gold while the pocket zipper is silver. 
Hope someone could help me authenticate this. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Myra_dy

Myra_dy said:


> View attachment 3406914
> View attachment 3406915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi can you please authenticate this pandora mini? I'm a bit hesitant because the outside zipper and logo is in gold while the pocket zipper is silver.
> Hope someone could help me authenticate this.
> Thanks in advance!


Here's more pics:


----------



## DoriLaselva

Hi there
Can I get this Givenchy Antigona authenticated

Site eBay
Seller g.d.luxury
Item 191840393433
Link http://m.ebay.com/itm/191840393433


----------



## Smreenj

Site: eBay 
Seller: theitalianluxury
Bag: Givenchy Antigona
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282096669267 

This seller has almost 500+ positive reviews but I don't know. I find it too good to be true. Can someone please confirm that it's a reputable seller and the bag is real? 

Thank you


----------



## randr21

Smreenj said:


> Site: eBay
> Seller: theitalianluxury
> Bag: Givenchy Antigona
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282096669267
> 
> This seller has almost 500+ positive reviews but I don't know. I find it too good to be true. Can someone please confirm that it's a reputable seller and the bag is real?
> 
> Thank you


I'd pass in this


----------



## Sookie888

Hi, can someone tell if this is real? I'm buying it from a private seller and she doesn't have any website so she sent me photos instead for reference. Hope u can help. This will be my 2nd givenchy if ever.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Mini
Listing no: na
Seller: BagQueen
Link: na
Photo provided below



































Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sookie888

Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## randr21

Sookie888 said:


> Hi, can someone tell if this is real? I'm buying it from a private seller and she doesn't have any website so she sent me photos instead for reference. Hope u can help. This will be my 2nd givenchy if ever.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Nightingale Mini
> Listing no: na
> Seller: BagQueen
> Link: na
> Photo provided below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using PurseForum mobile app


I would not recommend this.


----------



## Sookie888

randr21 said:


> I would not recommend this.



Thank you. I'll pass on this one I guess.


----------



## simurgh

Hi all,
Any help authenticating this medium Pepe Pandora would be really appreciated, thank you very much!
Item: 
*Givenchy Pandora Pepe Medium Messenger Bag Tote Tan Taupe BNWT $1940*
Listing number: 252466694672
Seller: luxe312
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...694672?hash=item3ac8300a10:g:zxYAAOSwLnBXXOAY


----------



## deanxcaden_

hi, can someone please help me authenticate this givenchy quilted bag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201619233393?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

i sent the seller a message asking if it is authentic and she said that it was but when i got the bag in the mail, there's a tag that says "Made in Hong Kong"


----------



## heather0416

Hello! Can someone tell me based on these pictures if this bag looks authentic?


----------



## lvfanaddict

Need advice on this please:
Description: Authentic Givenchy Grey Small Antigona Handbag
Item number: 162139089169
Seller: x3_lisababyy

Link: Grey-Small-Antigona-Handbag-/162139089169?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lvfanaddict

Smreenj said:


> Site: eBay
> Seller: theitalianluxury
> Bag: Givenchy Antigona
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282096669267
> 
> This seller has almost 500+ positive reviews but I don't know. I find it too good to be true. Can someone please confirm that it's a reputable seller and the bag is real?
> 
> Thank you



FAKE!
I was fooled by this seller. I had to go through mypoupette for authentication. Luckily PayPal refunded my money. Stay away from this seller!


----------



## tayuki03

Hi. Can anyone help to authenticate the pictures from a private seller for the givenchy antigona? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fabebae

Hello. Pls can anyone authentificated this givenchy Antigona? He sold in ebay and im surprice about the good price but im scare i comtact the seller and told me the back its like tha cause we was moving and get stuck in the moving box.. Sound weird i need made surw before i buy soo pls let me know if the bag its authentic or not.. Pls 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/331912996540


----------



## evezzz

Hi, I got this dark blue givenchy pandora (small) from a lady who got it from Reebonz. I believe it it authentic but would love your second opinion. Here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fr5p2814fq3lori/AAAy56G2cv3Jdx8NWEeMEjWga?dl=0


----------



## Hayleyknox

Need advice on this please:
Description: Givenchy Antigona bag - Medium - black goat skin 
Item number: 322197223325
Seller: style0123

Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322197223325 


The listing had ended but I am the winning bidder, I've asked for additional photos of the bag which I will attach but I am still unsure, any help on authenticating this bag would be appreciated 





Thanks in advance!


----------



## ujili

Hi. Can someone please authenticate this Pandora Box Bag for me. TIA!

Name: Givenchy Black Minaudière Pandora Box Bag
Item Number: 282099435917
Seller ID: catherinepn123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282099435917

TIA!


----------



## lauraleexj

Hayleyknox said:


> View attachment 3422054
> View attachment 3422056
> View attachment 3422057
> View attachment 3422058
> View attachment 3422061
> View attachment 3422062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need advice on this please:
> Description: Givenchy Antigona bag - Medium - black goat skin
> Item number: 322197223325
> Seller: style0123
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322197223325
> 
> 
> The listing had ended but I am the winning bidder, I've asked for additional photos of the bag which I will attach but I am still unsure, any help on authenticating this bag would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi,

This does not seem authentic to me. The 'Givenchy' written on the tag is very unlike Givenchy, and I don't think Givenchy even give out plastic cards! 

Laura


----------



## lvfanaddict

evezzz said:


> Hi, I got this dark blue givenchy pandora (small) from a lady who got it from Reebonz. I believe it it authentic but would love your second opinion. Here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fr5p2814fq3lori/AAAy56G2cv3Jdx8NWEeMEjWga?dl=0


I'm no expert, but it looks real to me. I have an authentic small Pandora in deep blue and it looks exactly like the pictures you posted.


----------



## Mkoff13

brian said:


> ^ authentic... looks like a first season 2006/2007 calfskin to me



Did the 2006-2007 Givenchy Nightingale have only ONE zipper pull? I recently purchased a 2006/7 bag and was told it was 100% authentic, but am having trouble finding any way to authenticate based on images- can you help?! thank you!!


----------



## luckbealady

evezzz said:


> Hi, I got this dark blue givenchy pandora (small) from a lady who got it from Reebonz. I believe it it authentic but would love your second opinion. Here is the link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fr5p2814fq3lori/AAAy56G2cv3Jdx8NWEeMEjWga?dl=0


Looks authentic


----------



## goldfish19

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*


----------



## Camelia63

tayuki03 said:


> Hi. Can anyone help to authenticate the pictures from a private seller for the givenchy antigona? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419282
> View attachment 3419283
> View attachment 3419284
> View attachment 3419286
> View attachment 3419287
> View attachment 3419288
> View attachment 3419289
> View attachment 3419290
> View attachment 3419291


My Saks Sales associate send me a picture of it the other day. She can get it for you


----------



## evezzz

lvfanaddict said:


> I'm no expert, but it looks real to me. I have an authentic small Pandora in deep blue and it looks exactly like the pictures you posted.




Thanks love, do you have similar serial number as well? And does your interior come with beige canvas as well? If you don't mind and have the time to upload the photo of the serial number, that will be of great help!


----------



## ellen robinson

Hi! Can you help me tell if this bag is authentic?
Thank you!

https://scontent.flhr1-1.fna.fbcdn....=c90dd4dbc2c2ec5d2170527136eb1099&oe=57A5321E

https://scontent.flhr1-1.fna.fbcdn....=3c1c1f8c0e2f66ae53a513617b01aa78&oe=57A5746D

https://scontent.flhr1-1.fna.fbcdn....=7c098e0c446e7c43843445b90b9968b2&oe=57A66669

https://scontent.flhr1-1.fna.fbcdn....=b144f4f87a4712a4af3659dd149467aa&oe=57A5373B


----------



## missgoldfish

Hi! Will anyone be able to authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale? Thanks so much! 

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black Medium
Listing number: 272328779745
Seller: sandy89183 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272328779745


----------



## lvfanaddict

evezzz said:


> Thanks love, do you have similar serial number as well? And does your interior come with beige canvas as well? If you don't mind and have the time to upload the photo of the serial number, that will be of great help!


Sorry so late. Yes the interior is beige canvas and here is the serial #.


----------



## Ggloveme

Hi authenticators, i saw this clutch which i think is out to scam peoples money. This design Looks interesting but looks like a knock off too. I find the fonts too off compared to the original Givenchy basketball clutch. The original basketball clutch has a pebbled leather texture while this has a smooth snakeskin like texture. Fonts are all misaligned from what i see. I am not too good at seeing yet and would need some help from people to authenticate this clutch. This is the website http://carousell.com/p/63340214/. 

This clutch is quite a challenge to see.Note the part which says paris too it looks too thin.Just looks too off and this clutch has no serial as well. Please advice if this clutch is a fake or realTy


----------



## ClassicShopper

Is it possible for a Givenchy Antigona to have a serial number of ZED 0175?  I've only seen two letters with four numbers and wanted to check.  Also, is it possible to have an interior lining that does not have a center seam, with the seam on the long side of the bag on the bottom interior?  Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## boopeep

Hello experts! I've just recently started falling into love with Givenchy and wanted to purchase a Pandora. I found this great deal on eBay, but need help to verify if it is authentic. Could you please take a look?

Thanks!

Item: GIVENCHY Light Gray Sugar Goatskin Leather Medium Pandora Bag Model:1124 (19531)
Listing number: 172295053294
Seller: CapeCodeWaves

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Li...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Comments if any: Please let me know if additional photos are needed, and I can request them!


----------



## Gnflrs

Hi girls! I badly want to buy this antigona but im not sure of its authenticity. Please help me out. Here are the photos provided by the seller.. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Amanda croce

Hi I just recently purchased this medium Antigona could you please authenticate.  Thank you  View media item 231View media item 230View media item 229View media item 228View media item 227View media item 226View media item 225


----------



## Amanda croce

Please help, I bought this thinking it was real, I want to know for sure so that I can get my money back if it is fake.


----------



## lvfanaddict

Smreenj said:


> Site: eBay
> Seller: theitalianluxury
> Bag: Givenchy Antigona
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282096669267
> 
> This seller has almost 500+ positive reviews but I don't know. I find it too good to be true. Can someone please confirm that it's a reputable seller and the bag is real?
> 
> Thank you


Fake! Please stay away from this seller.


----------



## jyc111

Hi! I would like to buy a Givenchy bag from the following seller:
FB - @poshrhyme
IG - rhymescentcavite
Bag - Pandora (tan)

She gets her bags through auction in Japan.

Could you please help authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## jyc111

Here is another one from the same seller. Is it authentic?

Fb: poshrhyme
Ig: rhyme
Item: white nightingale


----------



## jyc111

Here is the third one from the same seller. Is it authentic?

Fb: poshrhyme
Ig: rhymescent_cavite
Item: brown nightingale


----------



## toothsculptor

Hi Authenticators! Was wondering if you could help me authenticate this one. Your time and help are much appreciated! Thank you.

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Black (BORSA TRACOLLA Givenchy BAG -10% PELLE UOMO Nero BJ05025-146-1)
Listing number: 171994836285
Seller: maranellowebfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/171994836285...49&var=470876658982&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: I think it's legit, but I may be wrong. Please help if you have the expertise. Thanks.


----------



## emmanuellex

Item: Authentic Givenchy Antigona black calfskin leather medium satchel
Listing number: N/A (non-ebay website)
Seller: Boyguapo
Link: https://m.olx.ph/ad/111412044/rush-...-black-calf-leather-medium-satchel/52962b412a
Comments if any: It was apparently bought from Japan, and seller is willing to meet me in local Givenchy boutique.


----------



## Marina Rumenova

Hallo,i need a help for this bag,Givanchy antigona colection 2012.
Thenk's.


----------



## boopeep

boopeep said:


> Hello experts! I've just recently started falling into love with Givenchy and wanted to purchase a Pandora. I found this great deal on eBay, but need help to verify if it is authentic. Could you please take a look?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: GIVENCHY Light Gray Sugar Goatskin Leather Medium Pandora Bag Model:1124 (19531)
> Listing number: 172295053294
> Seller: CapeCodeWaves
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Light-Gray-Sugar-Goatskin-Leather-Medium-Pandora-Bag-Model-1124-19531-/172295053294?nma=true&si=aRZ53NHWj2D1jJzh6pfWZ%2BGrw6w%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Comments if any: Please let me know if additional photos are needed, and I can request them!



Posting more photos now that I have received the bag!


----------



## venus0915

Hi bag experts,
Would you kindly help me on checking and authenticating this item....TIA

Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium
Seller: cosmogurl
Item Number: 182252254608
Link: 
http://www.ebay.ph/itm/182252254608?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sugacookie

Hello experts!  I know you receive several requests daily so I'm hoping you can assist with one more.  I've been searching for my first Givenchy for years now but this might be 'the one' (if it's authentic.)   Seller is new on eBay so it's making me hesitate.  Any assistance is greatly appreciated.  thank you! 

Name:  Givenchy Nightingale Micro
Item #:  282145968746
Seller:  johpatte-2
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/282145968746?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## oliviasmomsie

Hi Givenchy bag experts! 

Been wanting to get a Pandora bag for myself and I think I've found the one, just have to make sure it's authentic. Would highly appreciate if you would authenticate this bag
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 for me. Thanks!


----------



## amy_86

Ive been eyeing so many bags lately particularly gucci, celine and givenchy. Givenchy pandora box has always been on my list since last year. Now i saw a pretty deal on a mini box and i cant stop thinking about it. Therefore really hope Tpf ladies can help to authenticate the following


Item : Pandora Mini Box Grey
Seller: blbon
Originally purchased from Reebonz Malaysia
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/45303386/

Pictures here


----------



## Cen78

Hello all,
Can someone authenticate this please? I never had any givenchy purses so I took the risk and won an auction  off ebay. Thank you
Here's the link


----------



## seambiinca

Hello dear professionals

Last week I found by accident my favorite bag on ebay! But the listed has ended before I had known what to do. I found you too! And this forum is awsome...even If I'm totally new here and I know it's like to soon to ask you about this. In case someone is interested to help me to find out if it's an autentical bag:

Item:                        NEW GIVENCHY Antigona Bag Black Small Metal Corners new with tags
Listing number:      eBay item number:  262586031362
Seller:                      prudenceprym
Link:                        http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262586031362?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments if any:   Somehow I want to belive it was an Original Givenchy, but I want to doublecheck.
I know I'm new here but I hope someone can help me a little bit out. I contacted her for relisting it again, and she told me she would do in some weeks. I have to save the money anyway befor beeing able to buy it.

I will keep trying to find out about the autenticy of it and keep search for it.
kindest regards!


----------



## heiresss

Twinklette said:


> It's very difficult to tell the fakes from auth on ebay auctions.  I wouldn't buy one of these on ebay for that reason


hi twinklette can u help me authenticate a pandora? many thanks!


----------



## juellemarie1029

Hi! Would anyone be kind enough to authenticate this antigona mini, that i'm planning to buy thru an online seller.


----------



## baggilou

Got this one recently and was just able to look at it well. It is a small pony hair Pandora. Can someone give me their thoughts if this is real or not? Will appreciate all the help.


----------



## heiresss

hi can anyone please send their thoughts if this pandora is authentic? 

got this recently from a seller in a selling site

items are my pics since i already bought the bag











TIA!


----------



## caaren2506

Can you help me to authenticate this givenchy mini antigona?
The seller said its 100% authentic. But the care label and brand tag are a bit off to me. And why there's 2 different serial numbers.


----------



## Acmpbll

Hi ladies, sorry to go a little off topic but I've purchased a pre owned Pandora in medium in the old style with the magnetic flap at the front and I'm having second thoughts about it being authentic. Can anyone confirm or take pictures of their internal zipper as mine is not metal and I think if it were authentic it should've been.


----------



## zen1965

Item: Givenchy Baby Pandora Pouch Clutch Pochette
Listing number: 252524349365
Seller: boiyo
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/252524349365?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: Dear Authenticators, I would much appreciate your opinion on this bag. Many TIA!


----------



## Zeremine

caaren2506 said:


> View attachment 3462956
> View attachment 3462958
> View attachment 3462961
> View attachment 3462963
> View attachment 3462957
> 
> 
> Can you help me to authenticate this givenchy mini antigona?
> The seller said its 100% authentic. But the care label and brand tag are a bit off to me. And why there's 2 different serial numbers.



Not an experienced authenticator by any means, but comparing this to my own mini ant, I would stay away.


----------



## Zeremine

Blushallday said:


> Hi lovelies
> Can you  please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?
> Item name: Givenchy antigona medium leather tote bag blue grained
> Item# 262604409317
> Seller: dvmdv
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/262604409317
> Comments: item will likely end by time its authenticated but curious to know whether the bag is authentic as this seller seems to sell alot of Givenchy antigona bags (like theitalianluxury) seems like it might be too good to be true


 This seller has shown up in the Givenchy hall of shame, so I wouldn't risk it. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...hall-of-shame-a-place-for-fakes.853435/page-6


----------



## Happy Luppy

Ladies, I need your help in authenticating this Nightingale bag. The seller said she bought it in 2013. Thank You!


----------



## Happy Luppy

heiresss said:


> hi can anyone please send their thoughts if this pandora is authentic?
> 
> got this recently from a seller in a selling site
> 
> items are my pics since i already bought the bag
> 
> View attachment 3459756
> View attachment 3459757
> View attachment 3459758
> View attachment 3459759
> View attachment 3459760
> View attachment 3459761
> View attachment 3459762
> View attachment 3459763
> 
> 
> TIA!



Am not a professional authenticator but this looks good.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Happy Luppy said:


> Ladies, I need your help in authenticating this Nightingale bag. The seller said she bought it in 2013. Thank You!


I'm not expert but base on the photo this Nightigale look good to me.


----------



## cals

Hi

Would really appreciate your input on if this bag is legit, hopefully the photos are enough to go by:

Item: Vintage Givenchy Duffle
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/903603-Givenchy-GIVENCHY-VINTAGE-DUFFLE

Thanks.


----------



## thnguyenn

Hi, this is my first time buying a givenchy and I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this givenchy small Pandora? Thanks!

Item: 
*Brand NEW black Givenchy Mini Pandora with FREE charm!*
item number: 322246991933
Seller: ahahuahuja
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NEW-bla...h-FREE-charm-/322246991933?nav=WATCHING_ENDED


----------



## ban_ban

Hi there I would love to buy a micro nightingale and was wondering if anyone could help me thanks
Item:
*Givenchy MICRO NIGHTINGALE SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK TEXTURED-LEATHER*
Number:122123832416
Seller: maverick747
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/122123832416


----------



## ban_ban

ban_ban said:


> Hi there I would love to buy a micro nightingale and was wondering if anyone could help me thanks
> Item:
> *Givenchy MICRO NIGHTINGALE SHOULDER BAG IN BLACK TEXTURED-LEATHER*
> Number:122123832416
> Seller: maverick747
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/122123832416




I keep looking closely and Im leaning more and more on the fake side.. the seller says they have a netaporter receipt but you can fake those.. what do you guys think?


----------



## jadeaymanalac

ban_ban said:


> I keep looking closely and Im leaning more and more on the fake side.. the seller says they have a netaporter receipt but you can fake those.. what do you guys think?


The auction has ended and I can't really tell because lack of photos


----------



## ban_ban

Yeah i asked the person for more photos and never got a reply. Never did get a good feeling from it. I guess my search continues


----------



## mds123

Hello, could someone help me authenticate this Nightingale medium please? Found it in a closed clothes resale site. Seller says was bought in Paris last spring, is brand new


----------



## mds123

mds123 said:


> Hello, could someone help me authenticate this Nightingale medium please? Found it in a closed clothes resale site. Seller says was bought in Paris last spring, is brand new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471462
> View attachment 3471464
> View attachment 3471465
> View attachment 3471466
> View attachment 3471468
> View attachment 3471469
> View attachment 3471470
> View attachment 3471472
> View attachment 3471473



Code says MA 0125


----------



## Zeremine

Blushallday said:


> Hi lovelies
> Can you  please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona?
> Item name: Givenchy antigona medium leather tote bag blue grained
> Item# 262604409317
> Seller: dvmdv
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/262604409317
> Comments: item will likely end by time its authenticated but curious to know whether the bag is authentic as this seller seems to sell alot of Givenchy antigona bags (like theitalianluxury) seems like it might be too good to be true




Update: a user by the name of theitalianluxury just came to the defense of this seller (dvmdv). Theitalianluxury on eBay is a known seller of fake Prada, Gucci, and Givenchy items. I would run, run, run away from both of these sellers. Yikes!


----------



## Zeremine

Bringing these back, in case anyone is wondering about the legitimacy of theitalianluxury on eBay.


----------



## Zeremine

And...


----------



## Xunzer

Zeremine said:


> And...


Hi everyone! I'm looking to buy a givenchy backpack but have doubts that it is real. It looks ok to me but the price is only 800$ and claims to have bought it in HongKong, would I be able to get some opinions  cheers everyone, really appreciate the help


----------



## MageKassandra

Hi everyone,

Been reading this forum but it's my turn to ask. I want to buy this used purse from someone, she said it's called Givenchy Athena, and purchased personally in a store in HongKong, i've been researching but couldn't find a Givenchy Athena anywhere. Here are some photos for reference. Please help me if this is authentic? I really like the style and the color and it will break my heart if I will purchase it an expensive price only to find out that it's a knock-off. Seller offered for me to see it in person, but before doing so i'd like to ask Givenchy followers/experts too. Thank you.


----------



## Melissa Pon

can some one help authenticate my givenchy rottweiler gView media item 747View media item 746View media item 745View media item 744


----------



## geisha918

Hello! I purchased this off of tradesy and would like to know I did buy an authentic one.
Mini Pandora in Pepe. It came with a Barney's receipt.  Thank you so much!


----------



## mibolsa

May I have  this Givenchy pandora authenticated?  Many thanks!
Item name:  Givnechy Pandora mini  Black Cross Body Bag
Item# 19708729
Seller: tradesy
Link https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-cross-body-bag-black-19708729/?tref=category
Comments:


----------



## Harman Kaur

Hi, could I please have this Givenchy Antigona authenticated. Thank you so much in advance.
Item: Givenchy Antigona medium
Item number on eBay: 222267261259
Seller name: terezija.v
Link to sale post: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/222267261259

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## rukia0814

Hi hope you can help me authenticate this givenchy bags thanks in advance. 

*Item Name: Antigona*
*Item Number: 401202586303*
*Seller ID: brandoff*
*Link:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...586303?hash=item5d6989a2bf:g:Ac0AAOSwLnBX93wP

*Item Name: Pandora*
I think it's an old model as the Givenchy tag is different from recent ones


----------



## trendy mom of 2

Can you please authenticate?  Thank you!
Givenchy Med Antigona Black Matte Goat Leather Luggage Satchel w/Silver hardware
Item #  252576891413
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Me...891413?hash=item3acec18215:g:WYMAAOSw8oFXzftX


----------



## luvpurses03

Hello ladies!
Can you please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me.  I am new to Givenchy and this is my first purchase of this brand.  

Item Name:  100% Authentic Givenchy 'ANTIGONA' MEDIUM VIRGIN WOOL PANEL LEATHER BAG NWT
Item Number:  302097432569
Seller: allstar369
Link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...KTKe6Rov9Umy7qkvkLh7A%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Your help and expertise are very much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## TiffanyLam

Hey experts ! 

Can anyone give me advice is this is authentic ? Any help is appreciated ❤️

Item: mini antigona


----------



## pursepurselady

Hello ladies!

Can you please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona for me? My boyfriend got it as a gift from his business trip but I have never come across this color way as well as the double stitching details... Also, anyone heard of some of the Anitgona is "made in China"? I have a feeling that if this is fake, the patch should say "made in Italy" instead...anyway, I am so confused...

Your help and expertise are very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cilla1031

Can anyone authenticate this?

View attachment 3492406
View attachment 3492407
View attachment 3492408
View attachment 3492409
View attachment 3492410


Thanks!!


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this bag? Thank you!
Item:Givenchy hand bag
Item number:272409113381
Seller:gyune.gyune 
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-hand-bag-/272409113381?hash=item3f6cd93325:g:26AAAOSw8gVX3TN2


----------



## karla_pink

dear authenticator,
Please help me to authenticate this GIVENCHY Nightingale medium
Item: Givenchy Nightingale Medium Size
Listing number: 162230746326
Seller http://www.ebay.ph/usr/luxurybites_jmtd?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Givenchy-Nightingale-Bag-/162230746326
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.


----------



## MyriamVogt

Dear Authenticator!
Hello Ladies 

Please help me to authenticate this Givenchy Pandora

Item: Damentasche Original Givenchy Pandora Leder Große Handtasche
eBay Listing number: 122181914584

Seller:  http://www.ebay.de/usr/de2015.djoko?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damentasche-Original-Givenchy-Pandora-Leder-Grose-Handtasche/122181914584


Thank you so much :-*


----------



## Karish88

Hello looking for an authenticator to check this Antigona for me
Listing title: *Givenchy Medium Antigona In Lordshine Black Leather Used Condition*
*Item number : 152281448248*
*Seller id :  **eleaelexmtd1*
*Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/152281448248*


----------



## Katy_keen

Hi there! I am brand new to the purseforum and looking forward to helping out the best I can in the future. Prada is probably my specialty but I would like to get your thoughts on this bag - I'm trying Givenchy this time. 

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small - Goat Skin in Black 
eBay item number: 232118338242
Seller: manuelas70 from Italy
Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/manuelas70?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232118338242

Would appreciate any feedback I can get! Thanks!


----------



## 2011Docswife

Katy_keen said:


> Hi there! I am brand new to the purseforum and looking forward to helping out the best I can in the future. Prada is probably my specialty but I would like to get your thoughts on this bag - I'm trying Givenchy this time.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Antigona Small - Goat Skin in Black
> eBay item number: 232118338242
> Seller: manuelas70 from Italy
> Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/manuelas70?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232118338242
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback I can get! Thanks!


I've been curious about this seller myself. They're selling a coral/red small Antigonia that I've had my eye on. I just don't know enough about Givenchy yet (literally just bought my 1st Antigonia) to decide if this sellers bags are authentic. It also makes me a bit nervous making a purchase that big from an international seller.


----------



## lhutch312

Can someone give me an opinion on this please.  Thanks!!! 

Item: NWT AUTHENTIC Givenchy Antigona Small Tote Black Goatskin 
eBay item number: 291917784687
Seller: *erinmitchell627*
Link to seller: http://www.ebay.com/usr/erinmitchell627?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-Givenchy-Antigona-Small-Tote-Black-Goatskin-/291917784687


----------



## Pepper Lee

Hello! 

Will appreciate if someone can assist to authentic this pandora in small size? Have requested the photos as per the format 

- Front view of bag
- Back view of the bag (Pandora)
- View of bottom of Bag
- Zipper & its end
- Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
- Strap connector hardware
- Clear picture of the interior lining
- Base of the handles


hopefully it's sufficient. Let me know if I have missed out any and I can request more from seller. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## lilgrain

dear experts, would you please take a look at this antigona, just got from ebay
item name: Givenchy Antigona Small Black Silver
item number: 232108831326
seller: sami4856
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/232108831326?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CherryHeart

Item: SALE!! Authentic $1500 Givenchy Small Pandora in Black Calfskin Shoulder
Listing number: 112166665991
Seller: n_cash 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/SALE-Authenti...in-Shoulder-/112166665991?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Comments: thank you in advance!


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hello authenticator
This purse is not on ebay but can you authenticate this for me please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## leenzkash4922

Dear Authenticators, 

can someone authenticate this givenchy antigona purse for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162267948204?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nigisid

Item:Givenchy Nightingale Small Soft Pebbled Crossbody Bag - Cherry Red
Listing number: 182304105607
Seller: kzmdcollection
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/182304105607?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: Hi, please advise if this is authentic.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## tarebear418

Item: *Givenchy Mini Antigona Bag*
Listing number is applicable: 282243520095
Seller: xiam509
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/282243520095?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: Please help me, is this real!?  Thanks!


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hello everyone!
Im wondering if you can help me, this item is not from ebay buy can somebody authenticate this please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## jo1122

Hi there ,
I would like some help with the authentication of this very lovely bag, it's so hard to judge it's authenticity. 

Item: Givenchy Mini Antigona bag
Listing number: 302129153012
Seller: 09beautygirl
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302129153012

This is the older style which the straps a not detachable. And the leather looks like it's rubberised. Sorry so much photos hope it's detailed enough. 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## blakey2013

Hi! Please authentic this. Thank you so much!

Item: Givenchy Pandora Medium in Sheepskin
Listing no: EFO113
Seller: Ig (bagsellershop)


----------



## Zeremine

(Not a pro authenticator but owner of a few Givenchy bags) I'd stay away from this one



jo1122 said:


> Hi there ,
> I would like some help with the authentication of this very lovely bag, it's so hard to judge it's authenticity.
> 
> Item: Givenchy Mini Antigona bag
> Listing number: 302129153012
> Seller: 09beautygirl
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302129153012
> 
> This is the older style which the straps a not detachable. And the leather looks like it's rubberised. Sorry so much photos hope it's detailed enough.
> Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Honey7

Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much!

Item: Givenchy Black Obsedia Leather Handbag
Listing number: 332019167881
Seller: 2014.gamas
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Blac...%3A7f4a9c941580a786ccda0fd5fff38a39%7Ciid%3A2


----------



## balanceinheels

Item: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Antigona Purse Small Pale Pink
Listing number: 222317548305
Seller: jax4024
Link:  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...9QkGC4Rn652fzf9W1S70Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Could someone help me authenticate this pink antigona?  I've been searching for this color forever.  I really wanted gold hardware but this is the only one I've been able to find with months of searching.  This listing has ended but I'm in contact with the seller.


----------



## dreamcatcher_17

Item: 100% auth. Givenchy pandora box bag medium
Listing number: 252643419284 
Seller: rugile46571708
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-auth-Gi...419284?hash=item3ad2b8a494:g:mfoAAOSw44BYMIX7
Comments if any: I would really appreciate your help authenticating this bag.


----------



## balanceinheels

balanceinheels said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC Givenchy Antigona Purse Small Pale Pink
> Listing number: 222317548305
> Seller: jax4024
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-Givenchy-Antigona-Purse-Small-Pale-Pink-/222317548305?rmvSB=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=drFppq9QkGC4Rn652fzf9W1S70Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Could someone help me authenticate this pink antigona?  I've been searching for this color forever.  I really wanted gold hardware but this is the only one I've been able to find with months of searching.  This listing has ended but I'm in contact with the seller.




also, the serial # is ZED0155  

I've seen the two letter ones but not the three.  Does this sound right?


----------



## balanceinheels

tayuki03 said:


> Hi. Can anyone help to authenticate the pictures from a private seller for the givenchy antigona? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419282
> View attachment 3419283
> View attachment 3419284
> View attachment 3419286
> View attachment 3419287
> View attachment 3419288
> View attachment 3419289
> View attachment 3419290
> View attachment 3419291




I know this request is old and I'm not a professional,  but according to the Antigona bag guide on Purse forum, they started making these in 2010.  The Real Real guide says it launched in 2011.  Either way, according to this bag's serial number, ( EF0088 or EF0099... it's not very clear) it would have been made in 2008 0r 2009.  That wouldn't be possible if I'm looking at it the right way.  See the below quote from The Real Real guide.

"The date code format used on Givenchy Antigona handbags follows LVMH standards. According to Wetzbarger: “The first two characters denote the location at which the bag was manufactured, and are followed by four numbers; the first and third digits represent the week and the second and fourth represent the year in which the bag was made.”"

Could someone with more experience weigh in on this?  I know this request was old.  I'm just trying to get some discussion going in this thread again.


----------



## blakey2013

Hi everyone! Help please, please authenticate the above Givenchy Pandora Medium. It'll be a big help! Thank you so much!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hello lovely authenticators! I'm looking at the medium pandora on eBay- based on the seller's location I'm guessing he's a reseller from Nordstrom Last Chance.
Item: Givenchy Sugar Medium Red Leather Pandora Satchel Bag Handbag Purse
Listing #: 371789477383
Seller: tiger-lilly-2004
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371789477383?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## T.ercetin

Hi guys I'm totally new here and not sure if I'm doing this correctly but I've already purchased the item off eBay and all I have is the bag now the listing is no longer available
It's the medium Givenchy Antigona in Blue Hue.


----------



## T.ercetin

Sorry forgot the serial number 
Please help!!!


----------



## junkdino

Item: GIVENCHY Textured Coated Canvas Large Bambi Print Antigona Tote
Listing number: 332033235055
Seller: vivianchen2010
Link: LINK

Thanks!


----------



## handbagkay

edit: never mind


----------



## mmdonnelly

Hi purseforum!

I wanted to ask for help in authenticating this Givenchy Pandora I want to buy on Tradesy.  I have heard bad reviews about Tradesy so naturally I'm a little nervous, but I am in love with this bag!  Unfortunately it doesn't come with an authenticity card and that makes me nervous as well.  Here is the link:

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-crocodile-leather-shoulder-bag-black-19653331/

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## lvfanaddict

balanceinheels said:


> I know this request is old and I'm not a professional,  but according to the Antigona bag guide on Purse forum, they started making these in 2010.  The Real Real guide says it launched in 2011.  Either way, according to this bag's serial number, ( EF0088 or EF0099... it's not very clear) it would have been made in 2008 0r 2009.  That wouldn't be possible if I'm looking at it the right way.  See the below quote from The Real Real guide.
> 
> "The date code format used on Givenchy Antigona handbags follows LVMH standards. According to Wetzbarger: “The first two characters denote the location at which the bag was manufactured, and are followed by four numbers; the first and third digits represent the week and the second and fourth represent the year in which the bag was made.”"
> 
> Could someone with more experience weigh in on this?  I know this request was old.  I'm just trying to get some discussion going in this thread again.


 I'm no expert, but have a mini antigona, small Pandora, and a bow cut. The tag that reads made in Italy is wrong. I have a strong feeling this bag is fake.


----------



## doni

Hi, 
I would be grateful if you could autheticate the following Pandora Box for me.
Many thanks!
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-box-crocodile-handbag-givenchy-3042372.shtml


----------



## guoyuhan1220

Hi,  I bought this one from Harrods and I just want to sell it because it doesn't work for me.  However, my customer told me that she used the 'Real Authentication' to authenticate this bag and got the result that it was not authenticated.  I am very surprised. Should I use other services to try again and I hope someone here can help me authenticate it.
This is my listing on Tradesy:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/givenchy-satchel-black-19861253/
Thanks a lot!


----------



## doni

doni said:


> Hi,
> I would be grateful if you could autheticate the following Pandora Box for me.
> Many thanks!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-box-crocodile-handbag-givenchy-3042372.shtml



Can I also have this one anthenticated?
Thanks a million!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Givenchy-Tas...057327?hash=item2ef80c646f:g:liYAAOSw4GVYLW1k


----------



## Chaserbae

can anyone help me? i suspect i bought a fake givenchy pandora. I can't find this tag is a zipper pocket pandora.


----------



## Salma salem

Can anyone please help me authenticate this bag . Thanks 
And is it normal to have some loose stitches ?


----------



## Ichiyulee

Hi. I am not exactly sure how the format works because when I clicked and try to open the link being given there's nothing there.
But I have an SOS situation here because I am supposed to give out this bag very soon.
 Could anyone pleeeeease


----------



## Ichiyulee

Could anyone please help me authenticate this???? Thanks a million!!!


----------



## walterbatt

Hi guys, really hoping you can help me out with authenticating and providing some info about this bag - I have very little!


----------



## katrina cardenas

hrhsunshine said:


> We cannot decipher the codes u see on the inside tag.  FF is a reputable source for luxury bags and ur photos show the bag to be authentic.
> 
> If these codes are indeed date codes, different bags can logically have the same date codes as multie styles and colors would be produced at the same time.   Keep in mind that dates are not individual serial numbers.


----------



## katrina cardenas

please help me if my givenchy mini antigona is authentic bought it at HK, the serial number is 3C C 0146. thanks in advance


----------



## katrina cardenas

please does anyone knows if its authentic? thanks


----------



## doni

doni said:


> Hi,
> I would be grateful if you could autheticate the following Pandora Box for me.
> Many thanks!
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-box-crocodile-handbag-givenchy-3042372.shtml



I did not have this authorized here yet, but for what is worth and in case anyone is interested, this is a Pandora Box (not a Mini Box as the measurements would have you believe) and Vestiare Collective "certifies" its authenticity. It is quite a good deal in that case. I guess it will be back on sale soon.


----------



## Sora_V

Hello members,  Could someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy bag? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sora_V

Back of bag


----------



## Wallenda

Hello,

I would like to have this small givenchy nightingale authenticated please. 

Item: Burgundy Plain Leather Givenchy Handbag
Listing number is applicable: 3183320
Seller: Vestiaire Collective
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ingale-leather-handbag-givenchy-3183320.shtml
Comments if any: The bag looks real to me, but the word "Givenchy" is off-centre between the handles of the bag, which seemed odd to me and made me wonder if I had been fooled.


----------



## ryuen

Hi, can please help me authentic this small pandora bag? Thank you very much.


----------



## clairmyk

Wallenda said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to have this small givenchy nightingale authenticated please.
> 
> Item: Burgundy Plain Leather Givenchy Handbag
> Listing number is applicable: 3183320
> Seller: Vestiaire Collective
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ingale-leather-handbag-givenchy-3183320.shtml
> Comments if any: The bag looks real to me, but the word "Givenchy" is off-centre between the handles of the bag, which seemed odd to me and made me wonder if I had been fooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543297
> View attachment 3543299
> View attachment 3543300
> View attachment 3543301
> View attachment 3543302
> View attachment 3543305
> View attachment 3543297
> View attachment 3543299
> View attachment 3543300
> View attachment 3543301
> View attachment 3543302
> View attachment 3543305



Do you have pics of the hardware?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

This medium Pandora is still available, with only 20 hours left (and one bid). I believe it's from Nordstrom Last Chance, but I'd love a second opinion:
Seller: tiger-lilly-2004
http://www.ebay.com/itm/371810483622?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lizrushton

Can anyone help me? Is this genuine?


----------



## kishlette

Hi All

This is my first time on Purse Forum, so hi!

I usually buy my bags from stores but, with money tight and my urge to purchase high, I've impulse bought two Givenchys...and a Coach...and, um, two Mulberrys...and some of these have been off eBay. OK, I may have a small issue... To be honest, I've just loved the design of these and, if they're good replicas, I'd be pretty happy.

So, for the two Givenchy bags...

*Givenchy Pandora Wristlet (eBay)
Item (from listing):* GIVENCHY PANDORA BLACK LEATHER CLUTCH BRAND NEW WITH TAG
*Listing number:* 182379251988
*Seller:* lemarqueclassique (160) 100% Positive feedback
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182379251988
*Comments: *It arrived a couple of days ago and the tag was inside the bag (not actually attached). I've taken a bunch of photos, which I've attached below. I have a couple of Givenchy bags already and it actually looks and feels real.

*Givenchy Antigona Envelope Clutch (eBay)
Item (from listing): *$1500 New Givenchy Antigona Leather Evening Envelope Clutch Bag, Black
*Listing number: *282266481838
*Seller:* 1sweetgrl (207 ) 100% Positive feedback
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282266481838
*Comments:* I haven't received this one yet and this one could be a bit dodgy.

Any advice on whether they're authentic would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## ericarenee80

Hello, 

Can someone please verify this Givenchy Antigona is Authentic before I purchase?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/272459483106?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Pics Attached~


----------



## Stormy C

I would very much appreciate advice on this item please.

Item: Grey Givenchy Small Antigona Grain Tote Handbag
Listing Number: 252673926591
Seller: Sara_**
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252673926...025c8fa199e&bu=44008113252&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
Comments: I have already requested all other missing photographs (Interior, tags, hardware etc). For some reason this listing makes me suspicious. If any one else out there that might know more than me could spot something off right away, well that would mean I could just move on without waiting for pictures that may never come.
It's just this colour has been so hard to find!.

Many, many kind thanks as always.


----------



## Stormy C

miumiuiloveyou said:


> I would very much appreciate advice on this item please.
> 
> Item: Grey Givenchy Small Antigona Grain Tote Handbag
> Listing Number: 252673926591
> Seller: Sara_**
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252673926...025c8fa199e&bu=44008113252&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> Comments: I have already requested all other missing photographs (Interior, tags, hardware etc). For some reason this listing makes me suspicious. If any one else out there that might know more than me could spot something off right away, well that would mean I could just move on without waiting for pictures that may never come.
> It's just this colour has been so hard to find!.
> 
> Many, many kind thanks as always.



Additional pictures:




Thank you!


----------



## ryuen

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this givenchy pandora bag. Many thanks


----------



## twk

Hello, could someone please help me to authenticate this givenchy pandora medium? 
Many thanks.  

http://m.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-Auth...3A1d1bb2451590a624ad4013dfffd8ab69%7Ciid%3A22

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Johanne.g

Hello, 

I am a first time buyer of a pre-loved Givenchy Antigona. I am buying it from Vestiaire collective, however I would like to have a second eye for authentication if possible  

Item: Givenchy Antigona Leather handbag
Listing number is applicable: 3381501
Seller: Vestiaire Collective (Nell is the name of seller on the website)
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...tigona-leather-handbag-givenchy-3381501.shtml
Comments if any: I have already purchased it on Vestiaire Collective as I found it was a good price for a ''very good condition'' bag, however not received it yet. 

Thank you very much in advance!!


----------



## chesca12

Hiya! Could you look at this Givenchy Antigona mini for me, first time buying a Givenchy bag and have no idea what I'm looking at, any help would be appreciated! 

Item : Givenchy Antigona mini
eBay number : 232185193776 
Seller K_s040796
Link : http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-An...%3A3d3cd3b11590a2a216820fc7ffcf417c%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Kim Briones

Hi! Can someone please identify if this givenchy pandora mini is authentic or not? Thank you very much!!!


----------



## coco_no.5

Please help me authenticate this medium goatskin pandora..


----------



## coco_no.5




----------



## Tmcalf

Hello - this is my first attempt at requesting authentication help from this site, so hopefully I'm listing everything required:
I am looking to authenticate the following eBay item for sale:

*Item:* Givenchy Antigona Small Blue Satchel
*Listing number: *162323093131
*Seller:* usjonat.ia6dsbu
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/162323093131 
*Comments:* I'm very interested in this bag, particularly the color, so I'm really hoping it's authentic. The only concern I have is photo #3 in the eBay listing... a couple of the numbers on the date code are not straight/aligned. I am wondering if this is common/normal, or if there is cause to be concerned. The seller says his wife received the bag from Bergdorf Goodman for modeling in a photo shoot in FL. The bag was used in the shoot and given to her afterwards... Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## kansan

*HI - can someone please help authenticate this bag?*

Item: Givenchy medium nightingale
Listing number is applicable: GIV33253
Seller: TheRealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/givenchy-medium-nightingale-satchel-54


----------



## kishlette

kishlette said:


> Hi All
> 
> This is my first time on Purse Forum, so hi!
> 
> I usually buy my bags from stores but, with money tight and my urge to purchase high, I've impulse bought two Givenchys...and a Coach...and, um, two Mulberrys...and some of these have been off eBay. OK, I may have a small issue... To be honest, I've just loved the design of these and, if they're good replicas, I'd be pretty happy.
> 
> So, for the two Givenchy bags...
> 
> *Givenchy Pandora Wristlet (eBay)
> Item (from listing):* GIVENCHY PANDORA BLACK LEATHER CLUTCH BRAND NEW WITH TAG
> *Listing number:* 182379251988
> *Seller:* lemarqueclassique (160) 100% Positive feedback
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/182379251988
> *Comments: *It arrived a couple of days ago and the tag was inside the bag (not actually attached). I've taken a bunch of photos, which I've attached below. I have a couple of Givenchy bags already and it actually looks and feels real.
> 
> *Givenchy Antigona Envelope Clutch (eBay)
> Item (from listing): *$1500 New Givenchy Antigona Leather Evening Envelope Clutch Bag, Black
> *Listing number: *282266481838
> *Seller:* 1sweetgrl (207 ) 100% Positive feedback
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282266481838
> *Comments:* I haven't received this one yet and this one could be a bit dodgy.
> 
> Any advice on whether they're authentic would be great! Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547008
> View attachment 3547005
> View attachment 3547006
> View attachment 3547012
> View attachment 3547009
> View attachment 3547010
> View attachment 3547014
> View attachment 3547011
> View attachment 3547013
> View attachment 3547007



Just to add to this post, I've now received the Antigona Clutch now and thought I'd post my own photos:










Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Kim Briones

Chaserbae said:


> can anyone help me? i suspect i bought a fake givenchy pandora. I can't find this tag is a zipper pocket pandora.



Hi I believe you purchased a fake givenchy pandora.


----------



## MaLee55

hello all, 
i need help to authenticate my Givenchy nightingale medium in black which i bought online.
Thank you in advance!
Item: Givenchy Nightingale medium
Listing number is applicable: -
Seller: beautiful_designs
Link: https://sg.carousell.com/p/givenchy..._referrer=/beautiful_designs/&ref_sId=2168742
Comments if any: Special comments here


----------



## kishlette

kishlette said:


> Just to add to this post, I've now received the Antigona Clutch now and thought I'd post my own photos:
> 
> View attachment 3560237
> View attachment 3560239
> View attachment 3560240
> View attachment 3560241
> View attachment 3560243
> View attachment 3560244
> View attachment 3560246
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Does anyone know of any other legitimate authentication sites?


----------



## Monoi

Hello,

Happy new year to you.

I would like to know if the Nighingale brown is authentic. Im thinking about buying it.
Thank you in advance!

 Item: Givenchy Nightingale medium
Listing number is applicable: -
Seller: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Link: http://link.marktplaats.nl/m1121518074
Comments if any:


----------



## sanahwafaaa123

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


----------



## maianh_96

Hello, could someone help me authenticate this pandora?

Item: *GIVENCHY Pepe Pandora Large Messenger*
Listing number is applicable: 322378061244
Seller: soulguitar76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322378061244?ul_noapp=true

Here are additional pictures from the seller that are missing from the listing:







Thank you in advance!


----------



## sanahwafaaa123

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)




Hey was wondering if you could help me authenticate this item, 

I'm buying it off Ebay, the sellers in italy, 

they have a 99.7 percent rating 
and the measurements of the bag are (Height 27 cm, width33cm, depth 19cm)


----------



## Stormy C

There doesn't seem to have been a legitimate authentication on this thread in a very long time. Before less than legit authenticaters move in and start doing damage, I thought it might be sensible to find out - is this thread dead?


----------



## RBV

Hi! Can pls authenticate this Givenchy bag. I am planninf to buy this from a facebook seller. Thanks in advance!

Item name: Givenchy two way bag


----------



## nathy016

Hi Givenchy experts,

Could you please help me authenticate this Givenchy small Antigona bag?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTH-Give...073427?hash=item4b06967f13:g:9y0AAOSwawpXuN4E

Thanks a lot !!!!!


----------



## iheartfebreeze

Hi there! Does anyone know if this Givenchy Bambi tote is authentic? Should I ask for more photos? Thank you so much.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Price-Lower...003083?hash=item282803658b:g:xKEAAOSw-0xYVfka


----------



## Andrada83

sanahwafaaa123 said:


> Hey was wondering if you could help me authenticate this item,
> 
> I'm buying it off Ebay, the sellers in italy,
> 
> they have a 99.7 percent rating
> and the measurements of the bag are (Height 27 cm, width33cm, depth 19cm)



Sanah these italian sellers are well know on ebay and Vestiaire collective like selling lot of fake Antigona and Celine bags..
For me the Givenchy logo is not good at all and the dustbag the same.


----------



## kishlette

Stormy C said:


> There doesn't seem to have been a legitimate authentication on this thread in a very long time. Before less than legit authenticaters move in and start doing damage, I thought it might be sensible to find out - is this thread dead?



Wondering the same thing... I've had a couple of ones pending for some time.


----------



## Stormy C

kishlette said:


> Wondering the same thing... I've had a couple of ones pending for some time.


Indeed. I am unfathomably grateful for ALL the advice and authentication given through this forum. I'm genuinely just worried that this situation could be taken advantage of.
It could be something as simple as the usual authenticators having family emergencies or the like, I thought it should maybe just be addressed before the baddies move in!


----------



## kishlette

Stormy C said:


> Indeed. I am unfathomably grateful for ALL the advice and authentication given through this forum. I'm genuinely just worried that this situation could be taken advantage of.
> It could be something as simple as the usual authenticators having family emergencies or the like, I thought it should maybe just be addressed before the baddies move in!



Agree. Or even well-intentioned folk trying to help but not having enough information/knowledge. Saying something could be counterfeit can have quite a few repercussions depending on how the advice is used.

Hopefully a moderator will weigh in. Or maybe just put a hold on new posts to the forum until a critical number of authenticators can be reached.


----------



## CSG

Hi All, kindly assist to authenticate.

Item: Vintage Givenchy Bag in Caviar leather
Seller: @rissataka (Instagram seller)
Link to seller's account: https://www.instagram.com/p/BOoRZRBhVwB/
Comment: According to the seller this is a vintage givenchy bag. We cannot find the code of the bag. Not sure if vintage givenchy bags have codes. No inclusions. Bag only. I like the style but not sure about the authenticity. Seller is based in Japan. Bag is preowned.

Hope you can help me. Anyone familiar with this style of bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## CSG

Additional pics for post 8913


----------



## Jclave

Hi Everyone! 
I want to know if this Givenchy Antigona is Authentic??? Thank you!


----------



## KelseyH2O

Item: Givenchy Medium Antigona Camel purse
Listing number is applicable: 222379366638
Seller: shannonm2813
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222379366638?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any: The letters in the logo seem a bit skewed, but not sure if that is just the angle or what? Hopefully, this is authentic...


----------



## jcver

Hi there. Could someone autheticate this Givenchy shark canvas for me pls. Thank you


----------



## smallsour

Hello!

I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this Antigona?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...447279?hash=item43fcc301ef:g:xqoAAOSwUKxYfzaT

I'm happy to message the seller and ask for more pictures if there's something needed to help figure it out.

Thank you guys so much in advance!


----------



## smallsour

smallsour said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please help me authenticate this Antigona?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/100-Auth...447279?hash=item43fcc301ef:g:xqoAAOSwUKxYfzaT
> 
> I'm happy to message the seller and ask for more pictures if there's something needed to help figure it out.
> 
> Thank you guys so much in advance!


----------



## -thebumblebea

Hi Guys, apologies I'm new to the forum. I bought an Antigona off SecretSales and after reading some reviews on this site for Balenciaga bags I think mine may be a fake. Please find attached photos.


----------



## clorbs

Hi, can someone tell me if this Givenchy Antigona medium size is authentic? I got it off of tradesy and when i compared it to my authentic small size one, there were a few things that were off

-the date code has a dash in it
-there seems to be a gap after the zipper, much bigger than the one on my small
-the straps seem very short in comparison to the small


----------



## fstephanykd

hello, could someone please help me authenticate this?

Item: Mini Antigona
Seller: Sarah Kempen (facebook Givenchy group page)
Link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/GivenchyAddicted/

Thank you!!


----------



## Frost1

Hi,
Can someone please be so kind and help authenticate this Pandora mini for sale? I have to make sure it is real before I can buy it. Hope to hear from one of you great authenticators before it gets sold 
Thank you soo much in advance! It is greatly appreciated!
Andrea

Item: Givenchy pandora box mini
Seller: Ann
Link: https://m.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=89326326&ref=conversation&fks=89326326


----------



## jacquelineg21

Hi! New purseforum member here!
I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona.


*Item: GIVENCHY SMALL ANTIGONA BURGUNDY OXBLOOD GOATSKIN LEATHER SHOULDER HANDBAG TOTE*
Listing number: 142255734748
Seller: bagsanity
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIVENCHY-SM...734748?hash=item211f1a3fdc:g:NcIAAOSwImRYhmz3
Comments if any: Sorry if I'm not doing this right. I wasn't sure exactly how to create my own post.


----------



## stephiez626

*Item: GIVENCHY Antigona Medium Goatskin Sugar Leather Handbag, Black*
Listing number: 262832010583
Seller: solarsuplex
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262832010583?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please authenticate! Thanks


----------



## cosmickitt3n

Hi,

Would someone be able to kindly authenticate this for me?

Item: Givenchy Pandora Double Zip Wallet
Seller: Italist
Link: https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ac...le-zip-wallet-black/5356588/5526113/givenchy/

Thank you!


----------



## floflow

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232219274996?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Givenchy pandora in burgundy
uk seller missalexandratourbillon
looks legit to me, can someone help please


----------



## cartierlover96

i just bought my brown givenchy  nightingale off  vestiaire and i couldn't be happier


----------



## clorbs

Is this an authentic date code for a medium Antigona?


----------



## walterbatt

Hi all 
Can anyone please authenticate/identify this bag? Would be fantastic to get some info!! Thanks so much xxx


----------



## Meek Meek

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


----------



## Meek Meek

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


----------



## deeesignerlver

Hello, wondering if anyone can help me out. 
I bought this beige Givenchy Antigona on ebay and it just came in the other day from Italy.. looked real from the pics.. now i am really skeptical it could be a fake (probably very paranoid due to horror stories about ebay).
Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL NUDE BEIGE BORSA DONNA IN PELLE MARTELLATA AUTENTICA
Listing number: 172482633066
Seller: maramara51283
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172482633066?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments if any:  Why I'm a bit skeptical: the triangle pad looks too puffy and the way its attached to the bag looks weird, logo isn't exactly that straight, triangle isn't as pointy as other pics of the antigona


THANKS EVERYONE!!! any help is appreciated as i will probably try and get a refund if this is a dupe.


----------



## Hippydippytoo

Hello
Please could you have at this Antigona in ebay 
Thank you
Item description- Givenchy Antigona medium grey calf leather tote 100%authentic 
Seller id - galactico_1
Item number - 172515236332
eBay link -http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Antigona-Grey-Calf-Leather-Tote-100-Authentic-/172515236332?hash=item282ab599ec%3Ag%3AoroAAOSwo4pYlfVl&_trkparms=pageci%253A440d9b6e-ef60-11e6-b891-74dbd180a518%257Cparentrq%253A26dd9b7015a0a357eba1392cfffcc539%257Ciid%253A10


----------



## Hippydippytoo

And this one aswell please 
Item desceiption - Givenchy medium orchid purple Antigona bag 
Seller id - showolymp
Item number -322391815073
eBay link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Me...3A26dd9b7015a0a357eba1392cfffcc539%7Ciid%3A17


----------



## Hippydippytoo

Hippydippytoo said:


> And this one aswell please
> Item desceiption - Givenchy medium orchid purple Antigona bag
> Seller id - shoeolymp
> Item number -322391815073
> eBay link - http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Givenchy-Medium-Orchid-Purple-Antigona-Bag-/322391815073?hash=item4b100cb3a1:g:zZkAAOSwal5YIFb9&_trkparms=pageci%3A440d9b6e-ef60-11e6-b891-74dbd180a518%7Cparentrq%3A26dd9b7015a0a357eba1392cfffcc539%7Ciid%3A17


----------



## colormyworld249

Hello, could you please help me authenticate these two listings for the Mini Pandora bag? 

Listing 1:
Item: Givenchy Women's Blue 'pandora' Mini Sugar Leather Bag Retail $1,250+
Listing number:
322412474758
Seller: bluesky46
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Wom...474758?hash=item4b1147f186:g:EuIAAOSwNnRYlP2o

Listing 2:
Item: Givenchy Pandora Grey Blue Mini Sugar Leather Bag Messenger Retail $1,250+
Listing number: 322413608683
Seller: annet291292
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Givenchy-Pan...608683?hash=item4b11593eeb:g:7uUAAOSw4DJYlpJ4


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Meek Meek

Hello ladies,
This is my first time posting and I'm not sure what I am doing yet. Can anyone help me authenticate this small givenchy antigona calf leather I just purchased on ebay. Im terrified and praying I made the right choice. This seller has 100% feedback on ebay and I viewed some posts on here from people who have purchaed from this seller with positive reviews so I gave it a whirl.Please view all 12 pics.  I would appreciate your help.
Ebay
Givenchy antigona small calf leather in black
Seller: bagaddicts73 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/332121018136


----------



## YellowBuggie

deeesignerlver said:


> Hello, wondering if anyone can help me out.
> I bought this beige Givenchy Antigona on ebay and it just came in the other day from Italy.. looked real from the pics.. now i am really skeptical it could be a fake (probably very paranoid due to horror stories about ebay).
> Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL NUDE BEIGE BORSA DONNA IN PELLE MARTELLATA AUTENTICA
> Listing number: 172482633066
> Seller: maramara51283
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172482633066?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments if any:  Why I'm a bit skeptical: the triangle pad looks too puffy and the way its attached to the bag looks weird, logo isn't exactly that straight, triangle isn't as pointy as other pics of the antigona
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE!!! any help is appreciated as i will probably try and get a refund if this is a dupe.



Hello,

I havent seen an authenticator on this thread for over a month  I would suggest trying somewhere else, but I think your concerns are very valid.


----------



## Meek Meek

YellowBuggie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I havent seen an authenticator on this thread for over a month  I would suggest trying somewhere else, but I think your concerns are very valid.


Thank you for replying to me. I don't know what Im doing on here. Should  be posting somewhere else on the site.Im not sure how to navigate. Do you have any suggestions on where or how I can authenticate this purse. I am so worried, I went against my better judgement. I was 2 seconds away from buying from fashionette but ebay caught me with an even better price. I have never purchase any of my bags on ebay. I dont know what I was thinking. I am praying It works out.


----------



## Erikatiy

Can someone please help me authentificate this givenchy antigona bag? A receipt or authentication card doesn't follow, but the dustbag do.

Item: givenchy antigona small, smooth black
Seller: Norwegian 
Link: https://www.finn.no/90860005

Thank you!


----------



## deeesignerlver

YellowBuggie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I havent seen an authenticator on this thread for over a month  I would suggest trying somewhere else, but I think your concerns are very valid.




thanks for the reply.. do you have any suggestions for other outlets?


----------



## MademoiselleXO

Please help with this Pandora mini  thank you!


----------



## MademoiselleXO

MademoiselleXO said:


> Please help with this Pandora mini  thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616193
> View attachment 3616195
> View attachment 3616196
> View attachment 3616197
> View attachment 3616198
> View attachment 3616199
> View attachment 3616201


----------



## gunamich

Can someone please help me authentificate this givenchy antigona bag? 

Item: givenchy antigona smooth blue
Seller: lory2
Link: http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/144903981-designer-tasche lory2


----------



## gie121

Hello  please help me authenticate this
Givenchy Nightingale 3d medium










Thanks so much


----------



## Addy

Hello dear authenticators! Can you please check this baby for me? Thank you so much!

Item: Givenchy Small Easy Tote
Listing number: 122372065692
Seller: mongkuan2008
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122372065692?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## babeexphat

Can you help authenticate this antigona?! Thanks so much
Item:small givenchy antigona
Seller brianaaa23
Link https://poshmark.com/listing/Small-Givenchy-Antigona-582213519c6fcffefc039c37


----------



## Catherine Liang

Hello,
Can someone please help me authenticate this bag. I brought it to a Holt Renfrew store in Canada and the sales associate told me that it was authentic.


----------



## rukia0814

Please help authenticate. Thanks in Advance
Item: Authentic $1750 Givenchy Mini Antigona Bag in Red Goat Leather 2015
Listing number: 112326723876
Seller: n_cash 
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Authentic-17...723876?hash=item1a2731c924:g:1dsAAOSwImRYksdC


----------



## mrslancaster531

Hello!
Can you please authenticate this nag for me? Appreciatr your help
Item: givenchy antigona small
Link: http://www.olx.ph/item/givenchy-antigona-small-ID7Rvok.html
Pictures below
I am skeptic since it says made in China


----------



## handbagkay

mrslancaster531 said:


> Hello!
> Can you please authenticate this nag for me? Appreciatr your help
> Item: givenchy antigona small
> Link: http://www.olx.ph/item/givenchy-antigona-small-ID7Rvok.html
> Pictures below
> I am skeptic since it says made in China


I'm not an authenticator but personally I'd stay away from this one


----------



## mrslancaster531

handbagkay said:


> I'm not an authenticator but personally I'd stay away from this one


I see.. thanks!


----------



## misspink001

Item: Givenchy Antigona Leather Small Mineral Blue Satchel -$2 280.00
Listing number: 252815140647
Seller: pilfaru27(240)
link to auction: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Anti...%3Af0fd463e15a0a5e0a2098130fff92e0e%7Ciid%3A8


----------



## dinafeline

Can anyone help?  Is this bag an authentic one?

I really do hope it is. It is a medium one with shiny calf leather. What bothers me is that the authentification code is on a different part of the bag. Not like in the usual Antigonas. The big zipper says Raccagni though. (Pls let this be an authentic one)


----------



## Bon Choo

Authenticate Givenchy Easy Tote pls


----------



## Hajarrrt

Hi, 

I am interested in buying this bag from someone in Italy. 
Can someone maybe look at the pictures and find something that indicates that it might not be a authentic. 

View media item 2296
View media item 2295
View media item 2294
View media item 2293


----------



## Mina Mincheva

alindamay said:


> *This thread is for discussion on authenticity of GIVENCHY bags.*
> 
> *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Rules for posting in this thread:*
> 
> This  is a free service for active TPF members. Our authenticators are volunteers providing their  opinions, and who desire to keep counterfeiters and dishonest sellers  from profiting from their trade, and to help buyers find authentic  items.
> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> 
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who post photos only and cannot provide a link to a live online auction/sale.
> If your request is not answered here, for whatever reasons, professional authentication services are available outside of PF.
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


----------



## Mina Mincheva

Item: 
*#252828997519*
Listing number: 
*$2280 GIVENCHY 'Small Antigona' Black Grained Leather Satchel Duffel Bag*

Seller: 
*fashionista2fashionista*
fashionista2fashionista (1419 )
100
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252828997519?ul_noapp=trueComments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
Comments: I would like to purchase this Antigona can someone please let me know if it's authentic!
Thank you!


----------



## plaingal79

Hi there! Hoping for some help with authenticating this Givenchy Mini Antigona in Hot Pink from a Poshmark seller.
Item: givenchy mini antigona hot pink
Seller: jasminerdaa
Items number: NA
Link: https://bnc.lt/focc/xx1TPQBBTB 

TIA!!


----------



## Madelyn923

Hello Everyone! 

I am planning to purchase this lovely purse in ebay. Would you mind helping authenticate this please? Below is the link in ebay 

Thank you!!!

http://m.ebay.com/itm/232282282308


----------



## handbagkay

Madelyn923 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am planning to purchase this lovely purse in ebay. Would you mind helping authenticate this please? Below is the link in ebay
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/232282282308


Hi there, I'm not an authenticator but I've personally purchased a handbag from this seller and it was definitely authentic  I hope this helps.


----------



## Madelyn923

handbagkay said:


> Hi there, I'm not an authenticator but I've personally purchased a handbag from this seller and it was definitely authentic  I hope this helps.


 Thank you!


----------



## Nooknook

Hi, I just bought this bag from ebay, can you please help to see if its real or fake? Thanks a lot.

*Item:* Givenchy "Nightingale" medium satchel handbag
*Listing number: *172573925633
*Seller: *bkgladrags
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-03...55i5nbxJvnCf68dnl9Exk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
*Comments if any:* Please help


----------



## IlB101

*Please authenticate:

Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
Item: 322468483133
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: laeticibell1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322468483133?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## IlB101

*Format for auctions found on **eBay** or other auction sites:*
Item: 182508669735
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/tee_a?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
 Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182508669735?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## LuxuryBargains

Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252836678384
Listing number: 252836678284
SELLER: eBay

Hi could someone authenticate this for me please 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## angelphilipus

LuxuryBargains said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252836678384
> Listing number: 252836678284
> SELLER: eBay
> 
> Hi could someone authenticate this for me please
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3654253
> View attachment 3654256
> View attachment 3654258
> View attachment 3654259
> View attachment 3654260
> View attachment 3654261



I'm also new here, but this one is a really bad fake. It's not even made of leather. Good luck!


----------



## simonelove88

Hi,
I need help please to Authenticate this bag I just received. She said she bought it from Neiman Marcus. Please Authenticate. Thanks


----------



## missvi

Please help authenticate. Thanks in Advance
Item:
* GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BLACK MEDIUM TOTE 100% AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE*

Listing number: 282418181119

Seller: italianluxuryforyou

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282418181119


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi,

Would appreciate an authentication for this Givenchy bag, please. The auction has ended, but I can still purchase it (been in communication with the seller).

Item: Black Givenchy Leather Bag

Item Number: 272613008343

Seller: nhmts

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Givench...%3A34b213ac15b0aa41712f731dfffe59c6%7Ciid%3A2

Comments: seller wasn't sure of authenticity. I'm not that familiar with Givenchy, but from the pics, it looks authentic. As I mentioned above, auction was ended, but I'm still in communication with the seller. I really would appreciate your help. 

Here are pics from the auction:

View attachment 3655392


View attachment 3655393


View attachment 3655394


View attachment 3655395


View attachment 3655403


View attachment 3655404


Thank you for your help!


----------



## prettyladychi

Currently emailing and in communication with BlueFly.com President over the authenticity of a Givenchy Tote I purchased almost 2 years ago. which is currently falling apart, haven't worn it in months due to breakage in handles. Can you please confirm if this bag is indeed not authentic?

Item: black leather Antigona logo Shopping Tote bag
Listing number is applicable: 891954527824
Seller: bluefly.com
Link: No long listed, this was a marketplace item which I already purchased, receipt attached

Comments if any: Purchased on bluffly.com in April of 2105, bag started separating from the seams then later the straps broke. Went to get the straps fixed and the guys said it wasn't authenticate. Emailed, the President of bluefly.com and they're currently investigating my claim along with the Head of Merchandising (Aniza Lall) who doesn't want to provide me with a refund.  I trying to get a refund and have read stories on hear about bluffly.com selling inauthentic bags. Please help!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

BlackGrayRed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would appreciate an authentication for this Givenchy bag, please. The auction has ended, but I can still purchase it (been in communication with the seller).
> 
> Item: Black Givenchy Leather Bag
> 
> Item Number: 272613008343
> 
> Seller: nhmts
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Givench...%3A34b213ac15b0aa41712f731dfffe59c6%7Ciid%3A2
> 
> Comments: seller wasn't sure of authenticity. I'm not that familiar with Givenchy, but from the pics, it looks authentic. As I mentioned above, auction was ended, but I'm still in communication with the seller. I really would appreciate your help.
> 
> Here are pics from the auction:
> 
> View attachment 3655392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655403
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655404
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Anyone? ☹️


----------



## zmac_a_

Hello girls! I am new to this forum. I just signed up because someone from here might help me authenticate a bag I am trying to buy from a friend's friend and I just want to know if I'm gonna get my money's worth from it. Its a small antigona bag, said to be purchased at one of the shops inside Marina baY Sands in Singapore. i Would appreciate the help you can extend me. Thank You.


----------



## fashserendipity

Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY GREY BAG
Listing number: 332166435876
Seller: jewelrywholesaler
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-GREY-BAG-/332166435876?
Comments if any: I wasn't weary of the bag until I received it. The "authenticity tag" included differs from others I have gotten with my genuine Givenchy. That which is different in the below (size, binding, off center print, blank back) is the one included with the bag. Your input is extremely valuable!

PS - also searched forum for seller name and came up blank.








	

		
			
		

		
	
Y
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
o


----------



## Elizz

LuxuryBargains said:


> Item: Givenchy Antigona Medium Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252836678384
> Listing number: 252836678284
> SELLER: eBay
> 
> Hi could someone authenticate this for me please
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3654253
> View attachment 3654256
> View attachment 3654258
> View attachment 3654259
> View attachment 3654260
> View attachment 3654261


fake


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Hi,

The bag was relisted. 
Would really appreciate someone to authenticate it, please.

Item: Black Givenchy Leather Bag

Item Number: 272619575078


Seller: nhmts

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Black-Givench...3A45a5e9cf15b0a86642ab5d08ffffa09a%7Ciid%3A25

Comments: seller is not sure of authenticity. I'm not that familiar with Givenchy. 

Thank you so much!

From the listing:



















Thank you so much!


----------



## JulyMon

Hi,

I like to buy below Antigona bag from EBay. I don't really familiar with Givenchy and appreciate if someone can help me out.

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/222459877056


----------



## Easyeve

Did you end up buying the bag? Was it authentic?


----------



## Easyeve

missvi said:


> Please help authenticate. Thanks in Advance
> Item:
> * GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BLACK MEDIUM TOTE 100% AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE*
> 
> Listing number: 282418181119
> 
> Seller: italianluxuryforyou
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282418181119


Did you end up buying the bag? Was it authentic?


----------



## QuachN2

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate this Givenchy Mini Antigona.

*Item: Givenchy Black Pebbled Goatskin Mini Antigona*
Listing number: None Provided
Seller: LoveThatBag
Link: https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...venchy-black-pebbled-goatskin-mini-antigona-1

Comments if any: I already purchased this bag on a layaway plan and I have 5 days to receive a full refund if I change my mind. Can someone please help me to authenticate before the deadline? I just purchased this item today.
Sorry if I'm not doing this right. Please let me know if I need to make any adjustments to my post to have it in the correct format.

Thank you so much in advance! I really would appreciate any feedback!


----------



## lala206

Please help authenticate!
I recently purchased a Givenchy pandora bag in medium in South Korea. There is a serial number behind the inside tag (AB A 0166) but I saw someone who posted pics of her pandora purse with the same letters and numbers behind the inside tag. Is that possible? Or is that not a serial number? Thank you xx


----------



## Hobbsy

Easyeve said:


> Did you end up buying the bag? Was it authentic?


Did you find out if it was authentic?


----------



## Hobbsy

missvi said:


> Please help authenticate. Thanks in Advance
> Item:
> * GIVENCHY ANTIGONA BLACK MEDIUM TOTE 100% AUTHENTIC NEW  BAG PURSE SAC  TASCHE*
> 
> Listing number: 282418181119
> 
> Seller: italianluxuryforyou
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/282418181119


I am looking at this same seller who has multiples of the antigona.  Can it be authenticated please?


----------



## Easyeve

If it's the buyer ITALIANLUXURYFORYOU DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT buy from them. It's an excellent fake but fake nonetheless. I returned the bag after much hassle.


----------



## Hobbsy

Easyeve said:


> If it's the buyer ITALIANLUXURYFORYOU DO NOT, I REPEAT, DO NOT buy from them. It's an excellent fake but fake nonetheless. I returned the bag after much hassle.


It is and I didn't. I figured they had to be for that price. I'm glad you got to return it!


----------



## givenchyantigona

Hello, could you please authenticate this Givenchy Small Antigona? Thanks so much!

AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL BAG SUGAR LEATHER DETACHABLE STRAP BEIGE
Seller: myauthenticbag
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-GI...955540?hash=item1c8192a494:g:Qz8AAOSwSlBYyu-D


----------



## larpy

Hi there! Interested in purchasing this bag, but I just wanted to double check if this is the real deal!  Thanks so much for all your help!

Item: Givenchy Pandora Small Sugar Leather, Deep Purple
Listing number: 232306712283
Seller: bigvick08
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...712283?hash=item36168f1edb:g:azEAAOSwTuJYr4uM


----------



## Meleah Zalamea

Please authenticate this Givenchy. Mini pandora box leather


----------



## wouldyouknow42

I would be grateful if someone could authenticate this Givenchy Nightingale, please.

Item: Givenchy Bag Nightingale
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172640601040
Listing number: 172640601040
SELLER: vee075

Many thanks.


----------



## Nicole_M

Hello, 

I bought this Bag two month ago on willhaben (link isn't available any longer). I've never worn the bag, therefore I want to sell it again. 
Due to this i checked evertyhthing if the bag is a fake or not... and I'm not sure if it is original. 
May I ask you to identify the bag? 
Thank you so much! 

Bg Nicole


----------



## Switzasia

givenchyantigona said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Givenchy Small Antigona? Thanks so much!
> 
> AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL BAG SUGAR LEATHER DETACHABLE STRAP BEIGE
> Seller: myauthenticbag
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-GI...955540?hash=item1c8192a494:g:Qz8AAOSwSlBYyu-D
> 
> View attachment 3672025
> View attachment 3672026
> View attachment 3672027
> View attachment 3672028
> View attachment 3672029
> View attachment 3672025
> View attachment 3672026
> View attachment 3672027
> View attachment 3672028
> View attachment 3672029
> View attachment 3672030
> View attachment 3672032
> View attachment 3672033
> View attachment 3672034




Hi, have you received an answer? Mine looks exactly simular (but black) 7 digits authentification number


----------



## larpy

larpy said:


> Hi there! Interested in purchasing this bag, but I just wanted to double check if this is the real deal!  Thanks so much for all your help!
> 
> Item: Givenchy Pandora Small Sugar Leather, Deep Purple
> Listing number: 232306712283
> Seller: bigvick08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...712283?hash=item36168f1edb:g:azEAAOSwTuJYr4uM


Whoops, updated link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Pa...549969?hash=item361706b6d1:g:azEAAOSwTuJYr4uM


----------



## a_little_lamb

Please authenticate this Pandora bag for me.  I do appreciate it.  Mary


----------



## Marvin Frank

Im a newbie. Is this one authentic or fake? Thank you.


----------



## Heda97

Is this authentic? Please help! And thanks!

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/men-bags/bags/givenchy/blue-leather-givenchy-bag-3844752.shtml


----------



## my_private_jet

Hello ladies, I would like to purchase this gorgeous bag from a preloved designer bags website.

Item: Givenchy Antigona Small "Light Pink"
Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/givenchy-handbags-bags-75752








I do own a Givenchy small Antigona myself and have matched it with my own so I am pretty sure it's authentic but I would appreciate some more opinions from Givenchy experts on this forum. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Hobbsy

Does anyone ever get an answer from an authenticator here?


----------



## Nicole_M

Hobbsy said:


> Does anyone ever get an answer from an authenticator here?


no, I'm still waiting since more than a week...


----------



## Hobbsy

Nicole_M said:


> no, I'm still waiting since more than a week...


That's strange. Maybe there isn't an authenticator for Givenchy? Seems like something like that would get posted though, so people knew.


----------



## goldfish19

The one and only authenticator for Givenchy announced some time ago that she will be off the forum and authentication for an indefinite time. I would look at professional services if you are keen on buying an Givenchy product outside of an authorized reseller.


----------



## Hobbsy

goldfish19 said:


> The one and only authenticator for Givenchy announced some time ago that she will be off the forum and authentication for an indefinite time. I would look at professional services if you are keen on buying an Givenchy product outside of an authorized reseller.


Ok, that's good to know. I think there were many people, like myself,  that had no idea. Thank you for letting me know. Do you think maybe this whole thread could be closed?


----------



## finamarielle

Item: 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
is thia authentic?
Listing number is applicable: 
Seller: 
Link:


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Could TPF find another Givenchy authenticator? A new thread?

If not, maybe moderator can post a note for this thread (stating no one can authenticate indefinitely) somewhere visible, so everyone who finds this thread can see?

Just ideas.


----------



## camillejward

Hi! Can someone authenticate this bag please? Thank you!

Item: Givenchy Antigona Med Black Silver Tote
Item #: 262979706699
Seller: gabik0804
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Givenchy-Anti...ver-Tote-/262979706699?nav=BUYING_BEST_OFFERS


----------



## debbietjinli

Hi, I need some help in authenticating this bag I recently bought, would be heartbroken if its a fake! But I need to know as I would never carry fakes.
Purchased from a Chinese online shop that guarantees they have buyers in Italy that do the purchasing, and they seem to have good reviews on their site too.
Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z2k.6997417.0.0.LxebNf&scm=12306.1.0.0&id=545889797008
The things I noticed about this bag that raised some alarms were:
1. Serial number H10069 which translates to the production in Week 6 of the year 2009 does not make sense as the Antigona was released in 2011 is that right?
2. Interior Givenchy label looks VERY different to the authentic ones online, and compared to my authentic Mini Antigona
3. Main zipper does not have any engraving at the back
4. Main zipper is put on backwards (with the zipper closed, the puffy part should be on top when zip is pulled down, I added a picture comparing the Small and my Mini as well to illustrate this)
5. The short handles look too long compared to others I've seen online
6. Triangle logo pad is a bit too puffy


----------



## handbagkay

debbietjinli said:


> View attachment 3709199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I need some help in authenticating this bag I recently bought, would be heartbroken if its a fake! But I need to know as I would never carry fakes.
> Purchased from a Chinese online shop that guarantees they have buyers in Italy that do the purchasing, and they seem to have good reviews on their site too.
> Link: https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z2k.6997417.0.0.LxebNf&scm=12306.1.0.0&id=545889797008
> The things I noticed about this bag that raised some alarms were:
> 1. Serial number H10069 which translates to the production in Week 6 of the year 2009 does not make sense as the Antigona was released in 2011 is that right?
> 2. Interior Givenchy label looks VERY different to the authentic ones online, and compared to my authentic Mini Antigona
> 3. Main zipper does not have any engraving at the back
> 4. Main zipper is put on backwards (with the zipper closed, the puffy part should be on top when zip is pulled down, I added a picture comparing the Small and my Mini as well to illustrate this)
> 5. The short handles look too long compared to others I've seen online
> 6. Triangle logo pad is a bit too puffy
> View attachment 3709193
> View attachment 3709194
> View attachment 3709195
> View attachment 3709196
> View attachment 3709197
> View attachment 3709198


I'm not a forum authenticator, but this bag is absolutely fake.


----------



## sylveeya

Hi! I recently purchased a small Givenchy Pandora from Theclutcher.com and I noticed that the sticker attacher in the care card booklet holder is different from the ones I have seen online. I have contacted them and they said that it is required by EU law that the origin of the item be indicated in the item which is why the tag is different and that the sticker/tag is from the manufacturing company but I haven't seen any tag that is similar to the one I got anywhere. I have been a lurker for a while now and have been lusting over the Pandora for years and finally decided to purchase one. I would be really devastated if the bag turns out to be fake but I have to know. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Abbyflo

jouleya said:


> Item. Givenchy Antigona
> Seller. Italist.com
> Link. https://www.italist.com/en/woman/ba...evre-antigona-tote-bag/534710/594374/givenchy
> 
> Does anyone know anything about givenchy date codes? I order the small Antigone in black from Italist And the date code has 7 digets??? ZE D 0165



Hi! Did you get answer about this? I have a small antigona that  got online. It also has 7 digit serial number.


----------



## Freidi_

Hello all,

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Perspex type clutch in the photo? I picked it up at a flea market, and have no idea of the authenticity, model number, etc. The only interesting indication is that it had '1979' on the little tag on the strap... Utterly impractical, but I think it's beautiful. I'm considering if it's worth fixing up as it's a little damaged. 
Thank you so much! Fred


----------



## Abbyflo

Hi! Can someone please help me authenticate this Givenchy Antigona Small. It has 7 characters serial number. Please help me. Thanks ☺️


----------



## purple37

Item: GIVENCHY ANTIGONA HANDBAG SMALL 
Listing number is applicable: 152549717846
Seller: ms_vee11
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152549717846
Comments if any: 

Hi there. Can an expert please help me authenticate this antigona? I would really appreciate your help. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Ayu Permatasari

Hi guys please help me, this bag authentic or fake? Thank u


----------



## LuxuryBargains

Hi could someone authenticate this givenchy Antigona for me


Item: Black Givenchy Antigona

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252977737253

Item number: 252977737253

Seller: ebay

Seller sold it cheap because she needs it gone asap


----------



## lvfanaddict

sylveeya said:


> Hi! I recently purchased a small Givenchy Pandora from Theclutcher.com and I noticed that the sticker attacher in the care card booklet holder is different from the ones I have seen online. I have contacted them and they said that it is required by EU law that the origin of the item be indicated in the item which is why the tag is different and that the sticker/tag is from the manufacturing company but I haven't seen any tag that is similar to the one I got anywhere. I have been a lurker for a while now and have been lusting over the Pandora for years and finally decided to purchase one. I would be really devastated if the bag turns out to be fake but I have to know. Any help would be much appreciated, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3711198
> View attachment 3711199
> View attachment 3711200
> View attachment 3711201
> View attachment 3711202
> View attachment 3711203
> View attachment 3711204
> View attachment 3711205
> View attachment 3711206
> View attachment 3711207


I'm no expert, but I do own a pandora and it looks very similar to your pics.


----------



## sylveeya

lvfanaddict said:


> I'm no expert, but I do own a pandora and it looks very similar to your pics.


Hi! Thank you so much for your response, it actually made me feel a lot better about the bag


----------



## Kmon

goldfish19 said:


> The one and only authenticator for Givenchy announced some time ago that she will be off the forum and authentication for an indefinite time. I would look at professional services if you are keen on buying an Givenchy product outside of an authorized reseller.


----------



## HNey

Hi experts, 

Please help me to authenticate this givenchy antigona mini! The touch and the smell seems real but still in doubt Your help is appreciated


----------



## Moonlover

Hi, I am new to this forum so if I posted in a wrong place, I am sorry!

But could you help me authenticate this givenchy antigona please?  Thank you everyone!


----------



## Fyii

Nicole_M said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought this Bag two month ago on willhaben (link isn't available any longer). I've never worn the bag, therefore I want to sell it again.
> Due to this i checked evertyhthing if the bag is a fake or not... and I'm not sure if it is original.
> May I ask you to identify the bag?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Bg Nicole




I am not an expert but I believe this bag isn't authentic. The tag inside the bag is not the same as the authentic one.
You can check out this link for more info about how to spot a fake bag. 
http://www.spotbags.cr/how-to-spot-...ow-to-choose-great-givenchy-antigona-replica/


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hi
Can somebody please authenticate this Givenchy Antigona it is listed on Facebook's "Marketplace"
Thank you
https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/742427779262502/?ref=messenger_share


----------



## Fyii

Hi! I am new to the forum so if I have posted this at a wrong place, let me know!  I have been eyeing on a givenchy pandora small bag in goat skin (grey colour). And the seller has a proof of purchase that was made in Nov 2014. However, the price on the retails tag is $1845 cad. She claims that the retail price went up $500 after. So I would just like to ask if anyone knows that there's a price change after 2014? and is there anywhere that I can have a look of the 2014 collection (I was googling it but nothing close to the colour that the bag is in)? Thank you!


----------



## Luxelover1000

Is this givenchy mini antigona real? It was posted in a closed group on FB so I can't send the link over.


----------



## bobbie_ch63

Hello!
Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag. My apologies if I'm in the wrong thread but I'm relatively new and can't start a new thread I think.
Thanks a lot! Any input will be much appreciated


----------



## zoethecat

Luxelover1000 said:


> View attachment 3736481
> View attachment 3736482
> View attachment 3736483
> View attachment 3736484
> View attachment 3736485
> View attachment 3736486
> View attachment 3736487
> View attachment 3736488
> View attachment 3736489
> View attachment 3736490
> 
> 
> 
> Is this givenchy mini antigona real? It was posted in a closed group on FB so I can't send the link over.


I think the authenticator for Givenchy mentioned awhile ago that she was taking a break from the forum,  I ended up using paid service because I had already bought the bag. And clearly I'm no expert because mine turned out to be fake.


----------



## bobbie_ch63

bobbie_ch63 said:


> Hello!
> Please help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag. My apologies if I'm in the wrong thread but I'm relatively new and can't start a new thread I think.
> Thanks a lot! Any input will be much appreciated


----------



## bobbie_ch63

I'm sorry for reposting but my pic didn't upload the first time and won't let me edit it. Still getting the hang of posting here. My apologies.
If someone could please help me authenticate this Givenchy Pandora bag, would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance.
Sorry, I have no link to this. Seller just sent me this via DM


----------



## Superginger

Hi! Pls help me authenticate this so called factory overruns Givenchy pandora bag! If it's fake, pls point out exactly which part of it is fake.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Superginger

There're more details of the bags


----------



## pollygirl8

*Item: Givenchy antigona SMALL leather Tote 
BLACK

Listing: 282522822057

Seller: GreatestLuxuryLTD

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/GIVENCHY-BLACK...ACHABLE-STR-/282522822057?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE












*
Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.

- Front view of bag
- Back view of the bag 
- View of bottom of Bag
- Zipper & its end
- Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
- Strap connector hardware
- Clear picture of the interior lining
- Base of the bag


----------



## pollygirl8

* 
Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL BAG SUGAR LEATHER DETACHABLE STRAP BEIGE


Listing: 122432955540

Seller: MyAuthenticBag

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-SMALL-BAG-SUGAR-LEATHER-DETACHABLE-STRAP-BEIGE-/122432955540?hash=item1c8192a494:g:Qz8AAOSwSlBYyu-D&_trkparms=pageci%3Afc27dbf3-59b6-11e7-b8fe-74dbd180cd26%7Cparentrq%3Adfc46b6015c0aa1406d6fa69fffcbe80%7Ciid%3A11














*


----------



## Joanne83

pollygirl8 said:


> *
> Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL BAG SUGAR LEATHER DETACHABLE STRAP BEIGE
> 
> 
> Listing: 122432955540
> 
> Seller: MyAuthenticBag
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-SMALL-BAG-SUGAR-LEATHER-DETACHABLE-STRAP-BEIGE-/122432955540?hash=item1c8192a494:g:Qz8AAOSwSlBYyu-D&_trkparms=pageci%3Afc27dbf3-59b6-11e7-b8fe-74dbd180cd26%7Cparentrq%3Adfc46b6015c0aa1406d6fa69fffcbe80%7Ciid%3A11
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743731
> View attachment 3743732
> View attachment 3743733
> View attachment 3743734
> View attachment 3743735
> View attachment 3743736
> View attachment 3743732
> 
> View attachment 3743741
> 
> *




Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.

*Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*

It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
We will not authenticate for those who

*Steps to take before you request:*

*1. SEARCH. *
Someone may have asked about this bag already.

Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
OR
If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.

*2. FORMAT.*
We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.

*Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
Item: (Copy from listing)
Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
Seller: (Copy from listing)
Link: (Copy from listing)
Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.

*Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
Comments if any: Special comments here

*Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*

*PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*

Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.

- Front view of bag
- Back view of the bag (Pandora)
- View of bottom of Bag
- Zipper & its end
- Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
- Strap connector hardware
- Clear picture of the interior lining
- Base of the handles

Example posts for popular current styles:

Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
Pandora: post 2874, 3298

Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.

If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.

(special thanks to the Hermes forum)[/QUOTE]


pollygirl8 said:


> *
> Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL BAG SUGAR LEATHER DETACHABLE STRAP BEIGE
> 
> 
> Listing: 122432955540
> 
> Seller: MyAuthenticBag
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-SMALL-BAG-SUGAR-LEATHER-DETACHABLE-STRAP-BEIGE-/122432955540?hash=item1c8192a494:g:Qz8AAOSwSlBYyu-D&_trkparms=pageci%3Afc27dbf3-59b6-11e7-b8fe-74dbd180cd26%7Cparentrq%3Adfc46b6015c0aa1406d6fa69fffcbe80%7Ciid%3A11
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743731
> View attachment 3743732
> View attachment 3743733
> View attachment 3743734
> View attachment 3743735
> View attachment 3743736
> View attachment 3743732
> 
> View attachment 3743741
> 
> *





pollygirl8 said:


> *
> Item: AUTHENTIC GIVENCHY ANTIGONA SMALL BAG SUGAR LEATHER DETACHABLE STRAP BEIGE
> 
> 
> Listing: 122432955540
> 
> Seller: MyAuthenticBag
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-GIVENCHY-ANTIGONA-SMALL-BAG-SUGAR-LEATHER-DETACHABLE-STRAP-BEIGE-/122432955540?hash=item1c8192a494:g:Qz8AAOSwSlBYyu-D&_trkparms=pageci%3Afc27dbf3-59b6-11e7-b8fe-74dbd180cd26%7Cparentrq%3Adfc46b6015c0aa1406d6fa69fffcbe80%7Ciid%3A11
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743731
> View attachment 3743732
> View attachment 3743733
> View attachment 3743734
> View attachment 3743735
> View attachment 3743736
> View attachment 3743732
> 
> View attachment 3743741
> 
> *


----------



## Chhay

Hi could someone please tell me if this Givenchy Antigona is real:
Givenchy Antigona on Gumtree http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/1148...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


----------



## Joanne83

I want to purchase this bag but unsure if its authentic. Please help.


----------



## itsme197833

MademoiselleXO said:


> View attachment 3616208



So this bag has come to me by trading for another bag and I have just found this link here... is there anyone who can explain or authenticate this bag? I'm insecure because of the code... as it says 3C1027 - produced in 2007?! I thought Antigona came in 2012???? Please someone can help?? Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## itsme197833

itsme197833 said:


> So this bag has come to me by trading for another bag and I have just found this link here... is there anyone who can explain or authenticate this bag? I'm insecure because of the code... as it says 3C1027 - produced in 2007?! I thought Antigona came in 2012???? Please someone can help?? Many thanks in advance!!!



Authenticate This GIVENCHY


----------



## Stuarly

Item: (♡New & Unused "GIVENCHY" Black Cross Body Handbag♡)
Seller: (2308colind)
Link: (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Unuse...928735&pid=100167&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=232386037204)

I want to purchase this bag. But don't know why, I just feel it is not right. Please help me here.


----------



## mahleene

hi. i just got this bag from an ebay seller. can you help authenticate the same? thanks. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













here is the link to the seller:
https://www.ebay.ph/itm/172747168619
seller: saveondesignerbagstk

Appreciate the help. let me know should u need additional pics.


----------



## mahleene

mahleene said:


> hi. i just got this bag from an ebay seller. can you help authenticate the same? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749656
> View attachment 3749657
> View attachment 3749658
> View attachment 3749659
> View attachment 3749660
> View attachment 3749661
> View attachment 3749663
> View attachment 3749664
> View attachment 3749665
> View attachment 3749666
> 
> 
> here is the link to the seller:
> https://www.ebay.ph/itm/172747168619
> seller: saveondesignerbagstk
> 
> Appreciate the help. let me know should u need additional pics.



Additional pics


----------



## mahleene

mahleene said:


> Additional pics
> 
> View attachment 3749667
> View attachment 3749668
> View attachment 3749669
> View attachment 3749670
> View attachment 3749680



clearer logo pic


----------



## Sparksw10

Hi! Is there a thread for authenticating Givenchy shoes? I cant seem to find one, but my app has a history of messing up when I search for threads and I need some help with a pair of boots. Thank you!


----------



## megisme4

Item: Antigona Medium in the goat-sugar leather
Listing : 173649
Seller : Fashionphile
Link : http://www.fashionphile.com/givenchy-sugar-goatskin-medium-antigona-black-173649

Hi, longtime lurker, first time poster. Hoping anyone can tell me if this is 100% authentic. My first preloved purchase and while I've heard positive things about fashionphile, I'm still a little nervous. It will be arriving tomorrow so I can post more photos if needed. Thanks for your time!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Joanne83 said:


> Authenticators are not required to answer all posts and, for various reasons, some may not be answered.
> *Reasons why some requests may not be answered:*
> 
> It is the preference of the authenticators on this thread not to give authentication to members who buy and resell bags.
> It is also the preference of the authenticators to comment on current, not closed, auctions and sales.
> Authenticators prefer to give authentication to members who post in a  range of threads, instead of just requesting free authentication for  designer items.
> We will not authenticate for those who
> 
> *Steps to take before you request:*
> 
> *1. SEARCH. *
> Someone may have asked about this bag already.
> 
> Search the Givenchy Forum from our main Givenchy Forum page using the search  box at the top far right of the screen that says &#8220;search this Forum&#8221; .  Select the option &#8220;posts&#8221; and type the name of the seller.
> OR
> If the bag has been asked about and you want to search for it later,  highlight the name of the seller and an icon with a magnifying glass is  shown. Click and you will see results for the seller in all tPF Forums.
> 
> *2. FORMAT.*
> We use a format because it helps keep track of the bags. If you do not follow format your post may not be answered.
> 
> *Format for auctions found on eBay or other auction sites:*
> Item: (Copy from listing)
> Listing number: (Copy from Listing)
> Seller: (Copy from listing)
> Link: (Copy from listing)
> Comments if any: Put any special comments you have here.
> 
> *Format for sales from sites of professional sellers:*
> Item: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Listing number is applicable: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Seller: (name of the seller, eg. Malleries)
> Link: (Copy from Sellers site)
> Comments if any: Special comments here
> 
> *Format for private sales - PLEASE NOTE WE WILL NOT  AUTHENTICATE THESE WITHOUT A VALID ONLINE LINK TO A SALE OF SOME KIND;  PICTURES ONLY ARE NOT SUFFICIENT.*
> 
> *PICTURES: All these pictures are required for all authentications.*
> 
> Essential views for authenticating Givenchy bags on the PF.
> 
> - Front view of bag
> - Back view of the bag (Pandora)
> - View of bottom of Bag
> - Zipper & its end
> - Underside of the top closure zipper (the metal part that zips)
> - Strap connector hardware
> - Clear picture of the interior lining
> - Base of the handles
> 
> Example posts for popular current styles:
> 
> Antigona: post 2830, 4143/4144
> Nightingale: post 2471, 2766, 3966
> Pandora: post 2874, 3298
> 
> Pictures should be clear, taken straight on, not an an angle, in good light and with the macro function of the camera.
> 
> If the pictures are inadequate, authenticators may skip your request.
> 
> (special thanks to the Hermes forum)


[/QUOTE]
Joanna83- thanks for posting all this info.
I've read Givenchy is a brand that is smart to purchase preloved, so I've begun searching online. Obviously, fakes are a concern.

Could you clarify an authentication rule please? How does one obtain all the required detailed pics if the bag is in the process of being sold online? Versus having it in possession after purchase, wishing for confirmation of authenticity, and taking pics oneself.

I've never purchased a preloved bag b4 so if the answer is obvious, please forgive my ignorance.


----------



## mahleene

Joanna83- thanks for posting all this info.
I've read Givenchy is a brand that is smart to purchase preloved, so I've begun searching online. Obviously, fakes are a concern.

Could you clarify an authentication rule please? How does one obtain all the required detailed pics if the bag is in the process of being sold online? Versus having it in possession after purchase, wishing for confirmation of authenticity, and taking pics oneself.

I've never purchased a preloved bag b4 so if the answer is obvious, please forgive my ignorance.[/QUOTE]

I think this thread should be closed already. The only givenchy bag authenticator is not authenticating in the meantime.


----------



## MamaSleepy

mahleene said:


> Joanna83- thanks for posting all this info.
> I've read Givenchy is a brand that is smart to purchase preloved, so I've begun searching online. Obviously, fakes are a concern.
> 
> Could you clarify an authentication rule please? How does one obtain all the required detailed pics if the bag is in the process of being sold online? Versus having it in possession after purchase, wishing for confirmation of authenticity, and taking pics oneself.
> 
> I've never purchased a preloved bag b4 so if the answer is obvious, please forgive my ignorance.



I think this thread should be closed already. The only givenchy bag authenticator is not authenticating in the meantime.[/QUOTE]


mahleene said:


> Joanna83- thanks for posting all this info.
> I've read Givenchy is a brand that is smart to purchase preloved, so I've begun searching online. Obviously, fakes are a concern.
> 
> Could you clarify an authentication rule please? How does one obtain all the required detailed pics if the bag is in the process of being sold online? Versus having it in possession after purchase, wishing for confirmation of authenticity, and taking pics oneself.
> 
> I've never purchased a preloved bag b4 so if the answer is obvious, please forgive my ignorance.



I think this thread should be closed already. The only givenchy bag authenticator is not authenticating in the meantime.[/QUOTE]
Mahleen, I wasn't asking for an authentication. Just clarification on a rule that was posted just 1 week ago.


----------



## mahleene

MamaSleepy said:


> I think this thread should be closed already. The only givenchy bag authenticator is not authenticating in the meantime.




I think this thread should be closed already. The only givenchy bag authenticator is not authenticating in the meantime.[/QUOTE]
Mahleen, I wasn't asking for an authentication. Just clarification on a rule that was posted just 1 week ago. [/QUOTE]

For what purpose are you asking the clarification on the authentication rule? This is the givenchy authentication forum and only the authenticator is authorized to authenticate and in so doing is the only one who can tell you what satisfies requirement for posting. I was saving you time and energy and was trying to be helpful. In any case, good luck in finding your answers.


----------



## MamaSleepy

mahleene said:


> I think this thread should be closed already. The only givenchy bag authenticator is not authenticating in the meantime.


Mahleen, I wasn't asking for an authentication. Just clarification on a rule that was posted just 1 week ago. [/QUOTE]

For what purpose are you asking the clarification on the authentication rule? This is the givenchy authentication forum and only the authenticator is authorized to authenticate and in so doing is the only one who can tell you what satisfies requirement for posting. I was saving you time and energy and was trying to be helpful. In any case, good luck in finding your answers.[/QUOTE]

---------------------
Mahleene, I do believe you're correct. I went back thru posts and there isn't an authenticator. Members have stepped up with opinions or warnings abt known sellers but no authenticator. I re-read the post with the rules and realized it was not posted by an authenticator afterall. I had thought it was.

I agree with you, this thread ought to be closed. Otherwise people will continue to add their requests thinking they'll receive a reply.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Sorry for the inconvenience.
This thread is closed until we have qualified authenticators willing to volunteer. 
Please do not ask for Givenchy authentications in other threads. We recommend you use a pay service until this thread is back up and running.

If you feel you would be a good candidate for a tPF Givenchy Authenticator, please reach out to the Givenchy mods. 

Thanks!


----------

